# Maitland usa show bows!



## x-force hunter

What are the specs?


----------



## mathews xt 600

They look awesome!!!! Is there a website?


----------



## maitland

More....


----------



## mathewsk

if they shoot as good as they look, you should have a winner!


----------



## bl00dtrail

I'll take the all black one please!!  

....... seriously, I think I found my next bow!


----------



## maitland

More....


----------



## maitland

2 More.....


----------



## SAMMYR337

awesome looking line-up those bows will turns heads, and I would say find the sweet spot on the targets and critters.


----------



## NY911

Silver looks badass


----------



## Hit-em

Rob,
Please put me down for the following...

Order #1 ...One Burnt Orange Zeus 50-60# @ 29" 
Order #2 ...One Matte Black Retribution 50-60 # @ 29"

Awesome job...You did good !!! :thumbs_up
Have a great show, I wish you all the best..

This is a real order by the way...just let me know what you need ...Later my friend.


----------



## Flip Flop

Can't wait to shoot these at the ATA and get a closer look.


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter

Wow man you've got it covered! Very nice looking bows! If they feel and shoot as good as they look, I predict success at the ATA!


----------



## ghost trail

They sure are some lookers. Nice job


----------



## Longbow42

They look great. What camo is used and what are the specs of the Zeus?
Thanks and nice job!


----------



## bginvestor

They look awesome, great job! Show us the force vs. draw curve!


----------



## possum boy

specs/prices on these? the all red looks sweeeeet


----------



## joffutt1

WIll you be at the Eastern Sportsman Show with these?


----------



## joffutt1

what is the msrp?


----------



## Mathewsju

...wow... nice job!!:thumbs_up


----------



## BDOG6351

Will you have bows available to shoot at the ATA?

thanks
Jon


----------



## maitland

These bows will be available to shoot at the ATA show. Exact specs will be posted tonight or tomorrow sometime. Pricing not available yet. Thank you very much for all the compliments.


----------



## paulrueda

WOW!!! They look great!


----------



## Unk Bond

Will you have your bows at the ATA show. If so, what booth. [ Later


----------



## SRR

Nice..Look forward to shooting one in the near future.


----------



## BodiBuilt

Is my Zeus done yet?


----------



## BoCoMo

I wish i was gonna be at the ata.
Ive been following ur threads on these bows. They look and sound great. I cant wait till i can get the chance to shoot them.


----------



## japple

Rob, those are SICK! I can't wait to have a couple of those in my hands. I really like the way the camo came out. let me know how the show goes.


----------



## PB26

Some very nice looking bows. Congrats!


----------



## J-Daddy

Congrats man they turned out great...Some of the sweetest looking bows on the market.


----------



## JWT

Unk Bond said:


> Will you have your bows at the ATA show. If so, what booth. [ Later


872:thumbs_up Over by Paradigm and some other really cool booths:thumbs_up 

Rob, I'll just bet if you ask Joe nicely he'd hook you up with a new t-force to put on one of those sweet bows


----------



## maitland

JWT said:


> 872:thumbs_up Over by Paradigm and some other really cool booths:thumbs_up
> 
> Rob, I'll just bet if you ask Joe nicely he'd hook you up with a new t-force to put on one of those sweet bows


Joe has already got me decorated for the show.:teeth:


----------



## NJBuckBuster

They look AWESOME Rob....

I have been following this thread from the first day and the bows look SICK...

Keep up the great work Rob, I wish you the best of luck. (ps, i just want a camo zeus in 27.5'' dl 70lb.)

NJBB


----------



## ParadigmArchery

JWT said:


> 872:thumbs_up Over by Paradigm and some other really cool booths:thumbs_up
> 
> Rob, I'll just bet if you ask Joe nicely he'd hook you up with a new t-force to put on one of those sweet bows


Im pretty certain I'll get a good look at the bows at the ATA. :wink:


Great job Rob !!


----------



## JWT

maitland said:


> Joe has already got me decorated for the show.:teeth:


Joe is a great guy!! Can't wait to get over to that end of the show to visit with you guys over there.


----------



## jcrain2

They are absolutely beautiful! Fantastic work! What gratification it must be for you Rob, I can't imagine how good it must feel for you to see a dream become a reality! Congrats and I can't wait to start getting these in some IL pro shops and get my first kill with mine! The sky is the limit!


----------



## wirenut583

*I concour*

Those do look great Rob but the shelf is on the wrong side, Got Leftys?


----------



## tazhunter0

I want to get my hands on one of these!!! I shoot fingers and want to try the long axle to axle. Are you going to have any dealers in Texas or can order it direct? What kind of price am I looking at?

Chris


----------



## sawtoothscream

that black out looks so sick. great job man. i really like that big riser bow.

i want it for targets


----------



## Double S

Those Bows look Fantastic!. Looking forward to reading the specs. :thumbs_up


----------



## Belicoso

One of the best looking bows there are.Waiting for the first reviews after the bows are tested.Someone should be mighty proud of what he did ,to create such fine machines.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Sagittarius

*Maitland is...*

One of 3 most impressive looking compound bows I ever seen in my life. :thumbs_up
Best new bow for 2010 !


----------



## ac777

Wow, those look great. Looking forward to getting all the repping details worked out soon, wish I could be at the ATA.


----------



## fishcatcher

i was following this early on too. congrats on getting it done. that black and silver bow looks awesome. waiting to see the spec on them. 

Bill


----------



## Lobotomy

Sending my Dealer to visit you at the ATA show! Cant wait to see weights and ibo's of your bows. They are truely stunning!


----------



## HCAman

WOW
:tongue::shade::tongue::shade:

They look awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 442fps

What are the target colours , anodized , film dipped or powder coated ?


----------



## Ryan.Johnson

Bows turned out great!! Now I just have to drive 11 hours on wed night to get there:teeth:


----------



## ruger10x

Awesome looking line up.:thumbs_up


----------



## rcgerchow

Rob,
Freaking awesome looking bows, can't wait to see them at the show.
Bringing another one of my reps with me to see these also.
Truly need to get these in some dealers hands and start building a following.


----------



## crodeo

:thumbs_up

Holy crap, can't wait to shoot one next week. I will see you there!


----------



## hoefj

those are so sick looking! i really like the cams anodized to match the riser. would LOVE to see an anodized ORANGE riser black limbs with ORANGE cams!


----------



## BlindBuck

:tongue::tongue::tongue: Not sure what else to say they are great looking bows. Can't wait to see some specs!


----------



## alaz

BlindBuck said:


> :tongue::tongue::tongue: Not sure what else to say they are great looking bows. Can't wait to see some specs!


My sentiments exactly!


----------



## rogbo

Rob, any chances of making a posting a video of the bows being shot. they look fan-freakin-tastic.


----------



## maitland

I will see what I can do about posting a clip of the shot.


----------



## mdewitt71

Holy smokes........I was just sent this link via email. :thumbs_up

*Very, Very nice looking bows*......Can not wait to hear the specs.


----------



## djsasa

mdewitt71 said:


> Holy smokes........I was just sent this link via email. :thumbs_up
> 
> *Very, Very nice looking bows*......Can not wait to hear the specs.


Hey Mike, are they nice ?


----------



## Longbow42

I thought that the specs were coming out last night or today? Thanks.


----------



## ursonvs

very impressive but i will wait for the shootthrough model


----------



## Twiztd1

Well look who crawled out from under their rock. 

Rob, those look awesome. Can't wait to talk after the show. 

Ron, can you grab me some info please. I will get it from you at the Sunday league when you get back. 

Sean


----------



## camoman73

I to am sending my shop owner to visit your booth. They look awesome.:thumbs_up


----------



## FLDartonGuy

*Specs*

Any specs yet?


----------



## mdewitt71

djsasa said:


> Hey Mike, are they nice ?


So far from the pics, I do like em.........
I gotta see the specs before I say it would be a "Great" bow. 

Hopefully they will have some decent speeds; I hate to see a bow now days that won't break 320 FPS; especially at my shorter draw.


----------



## fishcatcher

what no spec. yet. guess i just have to go back and look at all the pretty bow for awhile longer.

Bill


----------



## maitland

Final specs for the first introduction bows with the VTX cam system. This cam system is smooth, smooth, smooth! No humps or bumps. It drops off ever so slightly into the 80% valley right into a brick wall. This is a very universal cam system. For those of you looking for the longer draw lengths, that will follow right behind the first production run. Speed cams coming soon. Lefty I have you covered. Early shooter bow orders, website, dealer aps, rep info will all be organized after the 18 of this month. Color options are still being discussed and should have them finalized soon. So with all that, here are the specs:

*ZEUS*
ATA 37 1/2"
BRACE HT. 7 1/8"
DRAW WT. 40-70#
LETOFF 80%
DRAW LGTH. 27-30
IBO SPEED 318 FPS Measured with Easton bow force mapper chronograph.


*RETRIBUTION*
ATA 33 1/8"
BRACE HT. 7 1/8"
DRAW WT. 40-70#
LETOFF 80%
DRAW LGTH. 26-29"
IBO SPEED 313 FPS Measured with Easton bow force mapper chronograph.

Note: If you are on the edge of the longest or the shortest draw lengths offered, string and cable adjustments can be made by twisting and untwisting to accomplish 1/4" in draw either way. Ex: The 26" draw on the retribution can be adjusted to 25 3/4" without affecting timing.


----------



## fishcatcher

dang that zeous looks like a nice target bow for sure with that spec. are there any plan for dealer in mn yet?


----------



## camoman73

umm when you get a staff program started Remember me!
:angel:


----------



## Longbow42

They look great, but a little slower then expected. When will the 32" DL Zeus be available?


----------



## jcrain2

I think the specs look great! It says speed cams coming soon, but Those bows are plenty fast and if they are that smooth and forgiving you won't want anything else. I think people get caught up in wanting faster, faster, faster when in most cases you are losing the quiet, smoothness, and forgiveness of a bow to get it. You give me a 310 or 315 fps bow with these attributes and I will take over an extra 15 fps all day long! These look awesome!


----------



## Extreme vft17

*maitland*

Man I am impressed, you put it on paper, fabricated, and produced outstanding!! Cant wait to shoot one.

Congrats on an spectacular looking product.


----------



## Ryan.Johnson

I really, really, really, really, did I say really want a Zues!!!!! I have 4 more days till I get to put it in my hand:teeth::thumbs_up. Great Job on the bows!!


----------



## maitland

Thanks guys. This cam was not designed for shoulder popping speed. For the Retribution it was designed to hunt and the Zeus for competition. The whole idea behind the draw cycle for hunting is to be able to draw with no wobble, jump or archer arm stress during the shot. One fluid motion is the key to success. The quiver system is designed also with this in mind. The speed cams will feel just like the draw cycle you have on all the speed bows but remember that tournaments are not won with speed, they are won with accuracy and the same goes for hunting. I will offer an option to be able to purchase the speed cams (VTR cam system) and strings for both bows as they will interchange. We are building a company of choices and options to fit your needs and I think you will be very pleased with the outcome.


----------



## Twiztd1

Rob will the VTR cams come in a 65% let off? Some guys are not big fans of the 80% letoff. And when will lefties be available? Because now The Zeus is REALLY looking like my next two bows. :darkbeer::thumbs_up


----------



## ursonvs

^^^ quit whining...:beer:


----------



## 442fps

Twiztd1 said:


> Rob will the VTR cams come in a 65% let off? Some guys are not big fans of the 80% letoff.


I agree , 65% lo is prefered by most FITA archers here also .


----------



## Out West

*Maitland Bows*

Nice looking bows. So will they come with a string stop or not? How much speed will the speed cams add?


----------



## Mr. Burns

I like a bow thats about 33" axle-axle.. but i need a 30" draw length.. 34" or so would be my max, dot want them longer than that.. what have you got?

and what kind of coin can we expect to shell out??



maitland said:


> Final specs for the first introduction bows with the VTX cam system. This cam system is smooth, smooth, smooth! No humps or bumps. It drops off ever so slightly into the 80% valley right into a brick wall. This is a very universal cam system. For those of you looking for the longer draw lengths, that will follow right behind the first production run. Speed cams coming soon. Lefty I have you covered. Early shooter bow orders, website, dealer aps, rep info will all be organized after the 18 of this month. Color options are still being discussed and should have them finalized soon. So with all that, here are the specs:
> 
> *ZEUS*
> ATA 37 1/2"
> BRACE HT. 7 1/8"
> DRAW WT. 40-70#
> LETOFF 80%
> DRAW LGTH. 27-30
> IBO SPEED 318 FPS Measured with Easton bow force mapper chronograph.
> 
> 
> *RETRIBUTION*
> ATA 33 1/8"
> BRACE HT. 7 1/8"
> DRAW WT. 40-70#
> LETOFF 80%
> DRAW LGTH. 26-29"
> IBO SPEED 313 FPS Measured with Easton bow force mapper chronograph.
> 
> Note: If you are on the edge of the longest or the shortest draw lengths offered, string and cable adjustments can be made by twisting and untwisting to accomplish 1/4" in draw either way. Ex: The 26" draw on the retribution can be adjusted to 25 3/4" without affecting timing.


----------



## maitland

65% let off is available for both bows, both cams. The VTR cams will be 340+ cams. I am giving you a 7 1/8" brace now if I went with 6" brace at 65% that's a whole other story if you are looking at shooting lightning bolts.:teeth:


----------



## Karbon

I can't wait to shoot them on Thursday.

They look GREAT.


----------



## Longbow42

maitland said:


> Thanks guys. This cam was not designed for shoulder popping speed. For the Retribution it was designed to hunt and the Zeus for competition. The whole idea behind the draw cycle for hunting is to be able to draw with no wobble, jump or archer arm stress during the shot. One fluid motion is the key to success. The quiver system is designed also with this in mind. The speed cams will feel just like the draw cycle you have on all the speed bows but remember that tournaments are not won with speed, they are won with accuracy and the same goes for hunting. I will offer an option to be able to purchase the speed cams (VTR cam system) and strings for both bows as they will interchange. We are building a company of choices and options to fit your needs and I think you will be very pleased with the outcome.


That sounds great, options are good!


----------



## steve_T

maitland said:


> More....


man who powerwashed your fence? lmao

nice bows btw


----------



## Ryan.Johnson

I feel like this will be a very expensive year!!! I think I am going to need one of each with the standard cam and one of each with the speed cams. Not to mention 60lbs and 70lbs models of the Zues!! My wife is going to be pissed!!


----------



## Twiztd1

Listen Junior, I am not whining. I am DROOLING. This is the first bow in years that I have been excited about. And you know what kind of a bow geek I am. 

These bows are going to be a real force in the industry. Can you imagine actually having a bow company listening to the people buying their product. WHAT A CONCEPT! 

Rob, keep up the great work. It looks like a Zeus target and Zeus camo are in my future. Just can't wait to hear from you. Have a GREAT show. :shade:


----------



## drenalinxt

*There you go*



Twiztd1 said:


> Listen Junior, I am not whining. I am DROOLING. This is the first bow in years that I have been excited about. And you know what kind of a bow geek I am.
> 
> These bows are going to be a real force in the industry. Can you imagine actually having a bow company listening to the people buying their product. WHAT A CONCEPT!
> 
> Rob, keep up the great work. It looks like a Zeus target and Zeus camo are in my future. Just can't wait to hear from you. Have a GREAT show. :shade:


rob
remember the message i sent to you earlyer bubba, you have done that. listened to the hunters and shooters. like this man said WHAT A CONCEPT. 
check out my new signature. cool huh. lol put those together came out with this signature.


----------



## Twiztd1

I like that sig I may have to "borrow" it in the near future. :wink:


----------



## drenalinxt

*I like this one*



Ryan.Johnson said:


> I feel like this will be a very expensive year!!! I think I am going to need one of each with the standard cam and one of each with the speed cams. Not to mention 60lbs and 70lbs models of the Zues!! My wife is going to be pissed!!


 consumers that want one of everything. lol some of these guy's going to have an anxiety attack to get their hands on these bows. that is so cool. hope they last long enough to buy them and shoot them awhile. :smile:


----------



## Ryan.Johnson

I love all bows but these bows look great and from the looks of them they should be real shooters. If I could, I have no dout that I would come home with one at the ata but Rob said he will only have the bows for the show. Witch is 100% OK with me. If I have to wait I have to wait. No one said I would have to like it.


----------



## arrowblaster

Red Zues looks like it would fit me perfect!!!! Rob, I'll pm you again on this!!!!:tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## maitland

LOL, thanks guys. I will need a cloning machine with all the work I have to complete. I can put 5 of me on machining, 5 on assembly, two in the office, a couple for PR, and advertising and marketing me, Bookeeper me. I figure I could at least keep the labor costs down.:teeth:


----------



## drenalinxt

*lol*



Ryan.Johnson said:


> I love all bows but these bows look great and from the looks of them they should be real shooters. If I could, I have no dout that I would come home with one at the ata but Rob said he will only have the bows for the show. Witch is 100% OK with me. If I have to wait I have to wait. No one said I would have to like it.


that is so cool that everyone is in awe of such awesome craftsmanship.


----------



## cenochs

Where can we place an order and when will we see the shoot thru model !


----------



## japple

we will be picking up dealers at the shows and you can order from the dealers. I am think we will start seeing shoot through stuff in about 2 months. If I remember what rob said correctly it will be a limited run of bows though!


----------



## peter rogers

very sweet, love it :thumbs_up


----------



## Double S

Evening bump.


----------



## Rattler

Nice Rob! Will see ya this week!


----------



## Double S

Good night bump.:darkbeer:


----------



## ursonvs

Twiztd1 said:


> Listen Junior, I am not whining. I am DROOLING. This is the first bow in years that I have been excited about. And you know what kind of a bow geek I am.
> 
> These bows are going to be a real force in the industry. Can you imagine actually having a bow company listening to the people buying their product. WHAT A CONCEPT!
> 
> Rob, keep up the great work. It looks like a Zeus target and Zeus camo are in my future. Just can't wait to hear from you. Have a GREAT show. :shade:


totally agree bud...:thumbs_up

now go change yer depends, ole man.


----------



## Arrowflngr

I gotta have a Zeus. I wanna say I really like seeing someone actually think outside the box on limbs instead of going with others limbs.
And the cams, Im not a designer but it seems like the lobe on the cam is opposite the norm, may not mean a thing but I noticed it.


----------



## Twiztd1

Man that hurts. 

After I'm done changing my drawers, I will get your bottle ready and it's almost nap time for you.


----------



## fishcatcher

bump for rob.


----------



## BodiBuilt

Working on a video?
:director:


----------



## RamRock

wow, they ALL look awsome rob,, any chance you may have a booth at VEGAS? or any way a Utah boy could get a better look at these sweet looking riggs?


----------



## BodiBuilt

Hey Rob, any pics of the new quiver?


----------



## VanRijn

is the retribution only slower because the dl doesnt go to 30" so it was tested at 29?


----------



## japple

VanRijn said:


> is the retribution only slower because the dl doesnt go to 30" so it was tested at 29?


That was my assumption. when he gets the large base came. at 30in I am guessing it will come in around 325 fps. but this is only an assumption.


----------



## PoppieWellie

*Large base cam*

Any news on when the large base cam is going to be available ?



japple said:


> That was my assumption. when he gets the large base came. at 30in I am guessing it will come in around 325 fps. but this is only an assumption.


----------



## japple

I think I was told that they will be ready by the time he is running full production. I don't think he would release and do production without being able to hit the DL he needs.


----------



## Double S

ttt for Maitland USA.


----------



## Ryan.Johnson

ttt


----------



## crodeo

Bump back to page 1


----------



## jcrain2

Almost time to take the ATA by storm! Could be a big year for used bows when everybody sees the new Maitlands! They will have to have one! Good luck at the show Rob people are going to love it!


----------



## Double S

jcrain2 said:


> Almost time to take the ATA by storm! Could be a big year for used bows when everybody sees the new Maitlands! They will have to have one! Good luck at the show Rob people are going to love it!


I Second that!. Best Wishes Rob.


----------



## possum boy

any chance you might be at the Eastern show in Harrisburg, PA? would really like to get a closer look at these babys!:shade:


----------



## japple

I doubt he will be there. he has to get back after ATA and get on production and dealer info. then he has the NABA show in Feb.


----------



## petrey10

pretty sweet man....


----------



## fishcatcher

ttt


----------



## NSSCOTT

i think i just found my new bow! they will be available to canadians right.


----------



## japple

Find a dealer that wants to bring them in and I am sure Rob will hook him up with a dealership. If you dont find one let me know and I will have one of my dealers hook you up with one!


----------



## PoppieWellie

*Absolutely the best looking bow I have seen*

These are fabulous looking bows. Love the center balanced limbs with the sleek look. Makes other CB-Limbs bows look fat.

Job well done! Rob. Couldn't wait to get one.



maitland said:


> Here we go....


----------



## TAYLOR CO.

The bows will be no good for hunting:thumbs_do They look too good, you'll be noticed by your prey for the bows good looks!:teeth:


----------



## cuttingedge

*Ata*

I know there are a bunch of us here excited to hear about what the folks at the ATA show are saying about the Maitland bows! Some of you guys that get to try em post what your opinions are. I'll just have to wait until mine delivers to find out. Can't wait! Good luck Rob!


----------



## crodeo

I will be shooting one tomorrow at the show :thumbs_up


----------



## jcrain2

Yeah I am sure they are going to be a big hit at the show. I can't wait to be able to order mine! The wife will be so happy for me! HaHa


----------



## VanRijn

so anyone been to the show yet and seen them in person????? anyone?


----------



## drenalinxt

*ttt*

give rob a bump up.


----------



## jcrain2

Any news from the show? Can't wait to hear it!


----------



## Unk Bond

jcrain2 said:


> Any news from the show? Can't wait to hear it!


Hello
I was at the show . I just got home this evening.. And they all look great. The all silver one took my eye. Then there was this red one.a fine display.  [ Later


----------



## japple

did you shoot them?


----------



## drenalinxt

*anybody*

wonder what responce rob is get?


----------



## USNarcher

drenalinxt said:


> wonder what responce rob is get?


Well here is the response from the couple dealers that I know are there.

They really like the bows. Yesterday they asked about pricing and Rob had none. That was not a good impression then today he said MSRP over a $1000 for the Zues. No one is going to pay that much for a start up bow at least not enough to make it worth while for a dealer to stock. And with no dealer networking dealers don't want a pert of it. That is what is happening with Athens. Why should a dealer even think of them if they are going to sell to anyone or any dealer.

I hope that the show gets it done for him.


----------



## jcrain2

I believe from what Rob told me that these bows will be pro shop only. I also had talked to him and I didn't think $1000 was going to be the price but I am not sure. Anyway he will get it figured out. They are a great bow and with being dealer only that should help in getting them into them.


----------



## fishcatcher

USNarcher said:


> Well here is the response from the couple dealers that I know are there.
> 
> They really like the bows. Yesterday they asked about pricing and Rob had none. That was not a good impression then today he said MSRP over a $1000 for the Zues. No one is going to pay that much for a start up bow at least not enough to make it worth while for a dealer to stock. And with no dealer networking dealers don't want a pert of it. That is what is happening with Athens. Why should a dealer even think of them if they are going to sell to anyone or any dealer.
> 
> I hope that the show gets it done for him.


man i really hope that isn't the case. really rooting for him to make it. those bow look awesome. Rob i hope you have a great showing.

Bill


----------



## PoppieWellie

USNarcher said:


> Well here is the response from the couple dealers that I know are there.
> 
> They really like the bows. Yesterday they asked about pricing and Rob had none. That was not a good impression then today he said MSRP over a $1000 for the Zues. No one is going to pay that much for a start up bow at least not enough to make it worth while for a dealer to stock. And with no dealer networking dealers don't want a pert of it. That is what is happening with Athens. Why should a dealer even think of them if they are going to sell to anyone or any dealer.
> 
> I hope that the show gets it done for him.


The MSRP is nothing, guys. 

The bottom line is the dealer's cost. The more money the dealer can make, the more presence of Maitland products you are going to see in the pro-shops.

Dealers are making pennies nowadays selling the bows. If the Zeus or Retribution bows are popular, and the dealer can make more money selling Maitland bows compared to other bows, you can bet the business will take off.


----------



## USNarcher

PoppieWellie said:


> The MSRP is nothing, guys.
> 
> The bottom line is the dealer's cost. The more money the dealer can make, the more presence of Maitland products you are going to see in the pro-shops.
> 
> Dealers are making pennies nowadays selling the bows. If the Zeus or Retribution bows are popular, and the dealer can make more money selling Maitland bows compared to other bows, you can bet the business will take off.


True


----------



## VanRijn

How is the ata show going rob?


----------



## crodeo

I spent some time in the booth with Rob and shot both the Zeus and Retribution. The MSRP on the Zeus is $1049, MAP is considerably less and dealer pricing is very much in line - The Retribution MSRP is $849 (I believe) and MAP considerably less and good dealer pricing. These will be sold thru pro shops.

As far as shooting, well, I still have a big grin on my face. They are smooth drawing, the grip is awesome, has the type of wall you want built around the border of USA / Mexico, quiet, comfortable, and it gave me tons of confidence to shoot even without a site. They shoot, feel and look great. 

Rob hit two home runs.


----------



## VanRijn

good to finally hear a review.


----------



## drenalinxt

*kool*



crodeo said:


> I spent some time in the booth with Rob and shot both the Zeus and Retribution. The MSRP on the Zeus is $1049, MAP is considerably less and dealer pricing is very much in line - The Retribution MSRP is $849 (I believe) and MAP considerably less and good dealer pricing. These will be sold thru pro shops.
> 
> As far as shooting, well, I still have a big grin on my face. They are smooth drawing, the grip is awesome, has the type of wall you want built around the border of USA / Mexico, quiet, comfortable, and it gave me tons of confidence to shoot even without a site. They shoot, feel and look great.
> 
> Rob hit two home runs.


glad you like'em. that is what we need to here. and for the pricing if you want quality equipment and not quanity. i always say you get what you pay for. i figure that some bows in shops are selling upwards 900.00 retail. whats an extra 100.00 for a quality shooting machine. i would pay it, if i wanted it bad enough. guy's pay 2-3000.00 dollars for optics. and optics do not harvest big game nor do they win competions.


----------



## BodiBuilt

Bump for Maitland USA

Rob, did you make us a video?


----------



## Double S

BodiBuilt said:


> Bump for Maitland USA
> 
> Rob, did you make us a video?


I agree with BodiBuilt. Rob, can you get a Third party Dealer to make a Youtube Vid of your Bows?. I noticed that the Select Archery thread about strothers is getting some good hits. Select wasn't thinking about carrying their bows but changed their minds after their staff test shot them. may be you can get some independents to do a Youtube Vid. Just a thought. Best Wishes!.


----------



## japple

As soon as I get some rep samples, I have some freinds with a production company and we will do some video of the stuff guys. Sound like a deal? I know that it is a wait and no instant gratification, but it is better than nothing. We are going to do some video at one of the dealers shops and video customer reactions. I think all it is going to do though is make you all jealous!!!


----------



## Double S

japple said:


> As soon as I get some rep samples, I have some freinds with a production company and we will do some video of the stuff guys. Sound like a deal? I know that it is a wait and no instant gratification, but it is better than nothing. We are going to do some video at one of the dealers shops and video customer reactions. I think all it is going to do though is make you all jealous!!!


that sounds great japple!. Looks like there were a lot of barebow or only a string supressor added while test shooting at the ATA show. by the look of some vids and pics. Maybe you can do a test video of the bows with a stab,etc. other silencing gadgets and test it right out of the box barebow?. just an idea. i'm interested on how quiet it is out of the box. :darkbeer:


----------



## japple

Double S said:


> that sounds great japple!. Looks like there were a lot of barebow or only a string supressor added while test shooting at the ATA show. by the look of some vids and pics. Maybe you can do a test video of the bows with a stab,etc. other silencing gadgets and test it right out of the box barebow?. just an idea. i'm interested on how quiet it is out of the box. :darkbeer:


This is my plan. Shoot both straight out of the bow, with just a rest on. then I will setup the retribution as a hunting bow, (the way I have mine setup), then while people are shooting that one I will setup the Zeus for a target bow (long stabs, slider sight, etc.) then let people shoot that one. All I can say is that both will be dead sexy! With the retribution we will probably switch stabs. here and there to let people get a feel and see what they like. Also some testing to see what string stops do (how much help they are). We like to play alot and I have so much gear that I shot for a a week and then never sold that we have lots of toys to play with.


----------



## Double S

japple said:


> This is my plan. Shoot both straight out of the bow, with just a rest on. then I will setup the retribution as a hunting bow, (the way I have mine setup), then while people are shooting that one I will setup the Zeus for a target bow (long stabs, slider sight, etc.) then let people shoot that one. All I can say is that both will be dead sexy! With the retribution we will probably switch stabs. here and there to let people get a feel and see what they like. Also some testing to see what string stops do (how much help they are). We like to play alot and I have so much gear that I shot for a a week and then never sold that we have lots of toys to play with.


Fantasitc!. :wav: :77:


----------



## USNarcher

japple said:


> As soon as I get some rep samples, I have some freinds with a production company and we will do some video of the stuff guys. Sound like a deal? I know that it is a wait and no instant gratification, but it is better than nothing. We are going to do some video at one of the dealers shops and video customer reactions. I think all it is going to do though is make you all jealous!!!


Let me know when you get them. I would like to try one for myself.


----------



## japple

I will let you know when I hit the shops in your area with them.


----------



## drenalinxt

*got any*

got any more reviews from anyone coming out of the show today?


----------



## Sagittarius

*Pics from ATA show from Unk Bond*

Here's a few pics Unk Bond was kind enough to take at the ATA show. 
Some of the same bows but at different angles.


----------



## Sagittarius

*More Unk Bond pics.*


----------



## drenalinxt

*hey look*

look at the EDIT man taking pics, now they are going to try and steal rob"s inovation.


----------



## Sagittarius

*Another Unk Bond pic.*

Thanks, Unk Bond. :thumbs_up


----------



## drenalinxt

*man*

wow. they sure look sweet, don't they.


----------



## VanRijn

congrats rob hope you had a good time at the ata show the bows look great.


----------



## Double S

Thanks for the Pics Unk Bond and Sagittarius. Much better pics than the ones on the ATA Thread. I'll take one of each color!, But the Silver one is BLING beutiful!. :shade:


----------



## wirenut583

The bows do look great, any dealers in New Mexico yet?


----------



## drenalinxt

*ttt*

bump 4 the night


----------



## Hit-em

Boy, Those are some GREAT looking bows !!!
Now it's just a matter of when can we put our order in ???

Thanks Sag & Unk for the pics ... :thumbs_up


----------



## viperarcher

VanRijn said:


> congrats rob hope you had a good time at the ata show the bows look great.


Did you get yours yet?


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Great looking bows, and some pretty sexxy looking strings  LOL


----------



## alaz

Nice pics...
Great looking bows...


----------



## nontypical

I was priveleged enough to shoot the bows at the show as well. Very well balanced, smooth and quiet. The bow didn't jump or twist at all on the shot. The only negative was with the staight cable rod there was no vane clearance at all. I would go to a bent rod or you could add one yourself. I am looking forward to hearing about the new faster cams. If they shoot as well as these cams it will be a home run. Great bows. Love the riser design and appearance.


----------



## Double S

nontypical said:


> I was priveleged enough to shoot the bows at the show as well. Very well balanced, smooth and quiet. The bow didn't jump or twist at all on the shot. The only negative was with the staight cable rod there was no vane clearance at all. I would go to a bent rod or you could add one yourself. I am looking forward to hearing about the new faster cams. If they shoot as well as these cams it will be a home run. Great bows. Love the riser design and appearance.


I'm jealous! :bartstush: :BangHead: :jksign:
There's a Bunch of use that would love to get our greasy hands on them and give them a whirl. :darkbeer:


----------



## PoppieWellie

nontypical said:


> I was priveleged enough to shoot the bows at the show as well. Very well balanced, smooth and quiet. The bow didn't jump or twist at all on the shot. The only negative was with the staight cable rod there was no vane clearance at all. I would go to a bent rod or you could add one yourself. I am looking forward to hearing about the new faster cams. If they shoot as well as these cams it will be a home run. Great bows. Love the riser design and appearance.


Thanks for the feedback, and bump for Rob


----------



## maitland

Finally able to come up for air. The show was great and when I get back Sunday evening, I will answer all the messages.


----------



## drenalinxt

*hey buddy*

glad to here thing are going well.


----------



## BodiBuilt

:moviecorn


----------



## Arrowflngr

:darkbeer::slice::darkbeer:


----------



## jcrain2

Glad to hear things went well! Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## maitland

The show was a big success. talked so much I almost lost my voice on day two! I got to meet a lot of the guys on AT and what a great group of people they really are. Thank you all for the wonderful responses. I was congratulated by some of the biggest bow mfgs. and from some very influential people in the industry and I will for sure, up the bar and try to bring you cutting edge archery equipment for years to come. I have a lot of work ahead of me this month, a few small tweaks on the current bows, finishing programs for the midyear bows, cams and such so please be patient for I am only one man.:smile: Back to the drafting table....


----------



## japple

glad the show went well


----------



## PoppieWellie

Job Well Done! Rob


----------



## [email protected]

Got to meet Rob and talked to him a little bit each day. Shot the Retribution and was floored. Sent a couple of my prostaff over to shoot and they were also floored. Seriously, "WOW!" is what comes to mind. Loved everything about the bow.


----------



## jcrain2

*Maitland USA*

Everything sounds great for Maitland Bows! Lets hear some more reviews from the show. Congrats Rob, glad it went well I am sure it was a very nervous, but exciting time for you! I can't wait to get one!


----------



## Double S

maitland said:


> The show was a big success. talked so much I almost lost my voice on day two! I got to meet a lot of the guys on AT and what a great group of people they really are. Thank you all for the wonderful responses. I was congratulated by some of the biggest bow mfgs. and from some very influential people in the industry and I will for sure, up the bar and try to bring you cutting edge archery equipment for years to come. I have a lot of work ahead of me this month, a few small tweaks on the current bows, finishing programs for the midyear bows, cams and such so please be patient for I am only one man.:smile: Back to the drafting table....


ttt. I wish you the best!.


----------



## GenesisAlpha

Rob, was a pleasure to meet you and to finally get my hands on your bow. It is everything you said it would be. I must say the draw was one of the three best I pulled at the show. 

Keep up the great work and remmeber us little guys in the years to come.:darkbeer:

Bob


----------



## Timber's Edge

Bows look awesome Rob!


----------



## ParadigmArchery

I looked at Robs bows for 3 days straight, I can tell you the quality of the bows and of the man is second to none. :thumbs_up


----------



## drenalinxt

*glad*

glad to here rob is getting great responce on a job well done. and the respect that he deserves on such great craftsmanship.


----------



## Timber's Edge

Very Impressed. Probably one of the best I have ever seen, design wise. I bet they are equally as impressive performance wise.


----------



## maitland

Gentlemen thank you. A few have asked what tweaks I will make on the bow. Its the grip area and I am designing for perfection. It fits great now but it want to make it perfect. I might add a couple more threaded accessory holes and want to machine some areas that I thought had a little too much metal. Just improvements thats all.


----------



## Hit-em

Rob,
A couple of questions ....
Have you got a release date yet ?
Are you any closer to taking orders ?
Have you decided on your target colors yet ?
Thanks,


----------



## Blacky

Rob,

it was good to see you at the show. Your bows would easily meet "the strict german standards" for tolerances and fit & finish. They are all you said they will be and even some more. A lot of "out-of-the-box" thinking.

As for the slight improvements, I really like that you'll take care of people like me with big hands and big thumbs. :thumbs_up

You sure had some winners on your table.

Blacky


----------



## DBLlungIT

*couldnt agree more.*

Amen to that Joe - I also looked at these bows for three days at the ATA show and got to know Rob. Was equally Impresses with both. You will be seeing more of him and his bow line for sure.


ParadigmArchery said:


> I looked at Robs bows for 3 days straight, I can tell you the quality of the bows and of the man is second to none. :thumbs_up


----------



## rcgerchow

Rob now that you got a little rest just thought I would say it was a pleasure to finally meet face to face. Glad I got to shoot the bows really impressed. My first thought was to pass on shooting the Retribution, sure glad I did I think with that draw cycle I could go back to 70lbs. The dealer that was with me really liked both of the bows and told me to let him know the program and when they will be available.
Ok enough rest now lets get them bows moving, I got people to talk to.
Thanks again Rob.


----------



## Twiztd1

Ron, Thanks for picking up the info from Rob. Wish I could have made it to the ATA, ended up with two funerals last week. Give me a ring want to speak to you.

I can't wait to get my Zeus.

Sean 
586-524-0303


----------



## drenalinxt

*ttt*

give rob a bump to the top.


----------



## BodiBuilt

Hey Rob, did you by chance get any video footage of the bows being shot at the ATA show?


----------



## maitland

BodiBuilt said:


> Hey Rob, did you by chance get any video footage of the bows being shot at the ATA show?


No footage from the show. I will try and post a clip of the bow in action.


----------



## maitland

I also think today is a good day to start taking early orders. We are still at least a month out on shipping but if you would like to PM me I can put you on the first run shooter bows. The target colors are as follows: Black, Gunmetal grey, A wine red and a bright red, blue, green, yellow and gold. I will have color samples up in a few days. Matte black and camo will come in all the combs, its your choice. I am sampling all these colors with a black end fade and that will be done in a couple days also. Timbers Edge will be the standard camo pattern. If you would like a special touch to your bow like cam colors let me know. Remember there is an up charge for special film dipping and polishing for the target colors. VTX smooth cams will hit production first and then the VTR a few weeks behind that. I might work a miracle and get the VTR out at the same time. Let me know if it is a Zeus or Retribution left or right hand etc... The first production run is strictly for AT orders as a promotional price to thank everyone for the support and input you have provided. All Maitland Zeus and Retribution bows will be Proshop only after the promotion is over.


----------



## Kahkon

Nice your doing the fade........Grats on getting the bows out as well...Will the timbers edge be offered in fade as well?


----------



## camoman73

Rob i tried to talk to you at the show , but man you where getting hounded by people so i quietly walked away. I did meet the pardagim fella. (im the guy in the wool coat, pse archery shirt asked you what the item was we where guessing the name of.


----------



## missed1once

Bows look fantastic, good luck!


----------



## Metrodix

Without any doubt:

Maitland bows, by far the most beautiful bows on the show!!
Rob Maitland, one of the nicest guys in the whole industry!!

Rob, thanks for taking time to talk and showing your genius!

Greetings from Germany!!


----------



## ac777

Nice pics there metrodix


----------



## japple

Zeus in that Red would be very very sexy!


----------



## tiner64

maitland said:


> I will try and post a clip of the bow in action.


look forward to a video of your bows :darkbeer:


----------



## PoppieWellie

Trying to be a volunteer sales person at my archery club.

People here are very interested but some more information are being requested, I know some of the answers are probably embedded in the thread some where but thought to post them as one list:

- close up photos of the camouflage pattern
- date of availability of the large cam
- estimate IBO of the large cam bows
- the pricing of the large cam bow
- interchangeability between a normal cam and a large cam
- if the anwer above is a Yes, how easy it is to switch the cams.
and how much it costs to purchase the large cam.


----------



## jcrain2

Great pics of the show! Thanks, and Rob that booth looks awesome especially the pic with the giant banner of the logo. It rocks! Great work and I can't wait to get all the dealer info so I can get busy here in So IL selling some of these awesome machines!


----------



## maitland

PoppieWellie said:


> Trying to be a volunteer sales person at my archery club.
> 
> People here are very interested but some more information are being requested, I know some of the answers are probably embedded in the thread some where but thought to post them as one list:
> 
> - close up photos of the camouflage pattern
> - date of availability of the large cam
> - estimate IBO of the large cam bows
> - the pricing of the large cam bow
> - interchangeability between a normal cam and a large cam
> - if the anwer above is a Yes, how easy it is to switch the cams.
> and how much it costs to purchase the large cam.


All cams should be available in about 45 days. There are 2 cams a VTX(smooth draw 313-318 IBO) and the VTR(speed cam 330+). Pricing is the same no matter what cams you choose. To do a cam swap you would have to order strings and limbs also, not very cost effective.


----------



## maitland

Here are the anodizing target colors. Orange, purple, pink and dark green are not available this year. We can do a green right in between the two shades you see here.


----------



## japple

that blue is awesome


----------



## VanRijn

whoever gets theirs in that orange and/or the yellow you must post the picture in here  i want to see it..


----------



## Mathewsju

maitland said:


> All cams should be available in about 45 days. There are 2 cams a VTX(smooth draw 313-318 IBO) and the VTR(speed cam 330+). Pricing is the same no matter what cams you choose. To do a cam swap you would have to order strings and limbs also, not very cost effective.


Question about the two cam systems. Are they DL specific? Does won have a better back wall than the other? Do they have a draw stop?


----------



## 442fps

Maybe it's already asked and answered , but i can't find it , who's making the strings and cables and what material is it ?


----------



## the wham

Sweet looking colors. Can't wait much longer. I feel like the turtle with the carrot being hung infront of me and I can't reach it. Oh the torture.


----------



## japple

442fps said:


> Maybe it's already asked and answered , but i can't find it , who's making the strings and cables and what material is it ?


pro line is making them


----------



## hoefj

VanRijn said:


> whoever gets theirs in that orange and/or the yellow you must post the picture in here  i want to see it..


he said orange wasnt available this year...


----------



## VanRijn

he sure did 
and the cams are not draw length specific they are rotating modular cams.


----------



## BodiBuilt

Rob, any pics of the quiver system?


----------



## red44

Ttt


----------



## maitland

Mathewsju said:


> Question about the two cam systems. Are they DL specific? Does won have a better back wall than the other? Do they have a draw stop?


They both have a very solid wall. VTX cam is a rotating module/cable stop and the VTR is a module stop on top cable and post cable stop on bottom.


----------



## Mikegb88

maitland said:


> Thanks guys. This cam was not designed for shoulder popping speed. For the Retribution it was designed to hunt and the Zeus for competition. The whole idea behind the draw cycle for hunting is to be able to draw with no wobble, jump or archer arm stress during the shot. One fluid motion is the key to success. The quiver system is designed also with this in mind. The speed cams will feel just like the draw cycle you have on all the speed bows but remember that tournaments are not won with speed, they are won with accuracy and the same goes for hunting. I will offer an option to be able to purchase the speed cams (VTR cam system) and strings for both bows as they will interchange. We are building a company of choices and options to fit your needs and I think you will be very pleased with the outcome.


Well put. I like a smooth, quiet, all around good bow over something harsh.


----------



## lightbeer

Nice,
I like the red , silver and black
:darkbeer:


----------



## 442fps

Rob , is it possible to work on a Zeus with a SureLoc X-Press , or is the riser too long ?


----------



## maitland

442fps said:


> Rob , is it possible to work on a Zeus with a SureLoc X-Press , or is the riser too long ?


I have not tried the X-press. I have been using the Last Chance Archery power press with no problem and the Bow-A-Constrictor works as well.


----------



## drenalinxt

*ttt*

bump for rob.


----------



## shootthewhatnow

hoefj said:


> he said orange wasnt available this year...


The question now is how much we have to beg Rob to get orange available this year...


----------



## Mathewsju

hey maitland, are you gonna be at vegas this year? i'd love to see those bows in person:wink:


----------



## VanRijn

shootthewhatnow said:


> The question now is how much we have to beg Rob to get orange available this year...


pimpmybow is doing a burnt orange after a run of gold...


----------



## SAMMYR337

maitland said:


> I have not tried the X-press. I have been using the Last Chance Archery power press with no problem and the Bow-A-Constrictor works as well.


don't have one of Robs bows  wink ,to try but went and checked my x-press is will press the zeus no problem , on second thought don't know if it will or not Rob guess you better send me one of those Zeus'es to try I'll pm you my address :thumbs_up


----------



## PoppieWellie

Mathewsju said:


> hey maitland, are you gonna be at vegas this year? i'd love to see those bows in person:wink:


Which Vegas show ? Love to drag all our club people to visit too.

Bump for Rob


----------



## maitland

Won't make Vegas but might make Redding.


----------



## VanRijn

ooh looks like i need to hurry up and get a job so i can make it to redding.


----------



## japple

good I will need some help at the booth! so start saving!


----------



## pimpmybow

*We will Help make one orange!*

orange yellow pink whatever.


----------



## shootthewhatnow

pimpmybow said:


> orange yellow pink whatever.


What's yer price tag for say... a 2 color fade + cams?

:wink:


----------



## Skeeter

*Help me Decide*

Zeus vs Retribution And Speed cams vs Smooth cams

I will most likely be placing an order tonight. Help me decide between the Retribution and Zeus. 80 percent of the time the bow will be used for target and 3d the other 20 percent it will be used for hunting.

I was thinking the Zeus since most of the time it will be used for target, but is the Zeus too long for hunting in a treestand. I never really shot a long riser, long ATA before.

Speed Cams vs. smooth cams. - There isn't much talk about the speed cams on this thread. The smooth cams seem like the ticket, but my draw length is between 27-28 inch, so I like as much help as possible with speed.

I like the idea of not having modules to change and just having the adjustment in 1/8 inch increments right on the cam rather than having to switch modules.

Maybe I missed it in the post but how are the draw stops on both cams? Are they just module on cable or do they have post that go against the limb?

Interested in everyones opinions. Thanks.


----------



## japple

Skeeter said:


> Zeus vs Retribution Speed cams vs Smooth cams
> 
> I will most likely be placing an order tonight. Help me decide between the Retribution and Zeus. 80 percent of the time the bow will be used for target and 3d the other 20 percent it will be used for hunting.It really depends on what feels right to you but since you cant feel themI will try to answer, what is the longest ATA bow you have shot? what are you shooting currently? what is the bow you have shot the most accurately with? This will help point your towards which one
> I was thinking the Zeus since most of the time it will be used for target, but is the Zeus too long for hunting in a treestand. I never really shot a long riser, long ATA before. First I dont think there has ever been this long of a riser before, but people hunted with long ATA bows before the short craze took off. 12-15 years ago people were using 40-42 in bows out of tree stands, so a short answer is no it isnt too long but mavbe more difficult.
> 
> Speed Cams vs. smooth cams. - There isn't much talk about the speed cams on this thread. The smooth cams seem like the ticket, but my draw length is between 27-28 inch, so I like as much help as possible with speed. This one is totally a feel preference, if you are hunting mostly out of a tree stand and at fairly close distances I would just go with the smooth cam because it will just be easy, smooth, no bump, no hard drop off. As for me hunting out west with somewhat longer shot possiblities and some bigger animals (bison, elk, possible grizz hunt) I will be going with the speed cam on my retribution just for that extra lil punch. Both bows will be a 65% because I just dont like 80.
> 
> I like the idea of not having modules to change and just having the adjustment in 1/8 inch increments right on the cam rather than having to switch modules.I believe it is a rotating module you just loosen a couple screws and rotate to the next position. Draw stops are infinitely adjustable, you just slide it to fine tune your draw. I am not sure if the stop on this hits the cable or the limb, but either one works just fine and is solid.
> 
> Maybe I missed it in the post but how are the draw stops on both cams? Are they just module on cable or do they have post that go against the limb?
> 
> Interested in everyones opinions. Thanks.


Hope this helps


----------



## the wham

I will be ordering mine I hope tonight and I will havve one with speed and one with smooth. Speed for target and smooth for hunting. With a spare set up for each just incase I feel like change. And I too agree I dont like 80% when 65% is a option.


----------



## Twiztd1

Skeeter said:


> Zeus vs Retribution And Speed cams vs Smooth cams
> 
> I will most likely be placing an order tonight. Help me decide between the Retribution and Zeus. 80 percent of the time the bow will be used for target and 3d the other 20 percent it will be used for hunting.I would go with the Zeus. as japple stated how short is the bow you are shooting now? In reality the Zeus will only be 1 1/2" longer on each end than say a 33" ATA bow. Will you really notice that.
> 
> I was thinking the Zeus since most of the time it will be used for target, but is the Zeus too long for hunting in a treestand. I never really shot a long riser, long ATA before.
> 
> Speed Cams vs. smooth cams. - There isn't much talk about the speed cams on this thread. The smooth cams seem like the ticket, but my draw length is between 27-28 inch, so I like as much help as possible with speed. After asking Rob about the cam differences last night. If you want a speed cam with a stiff draw get the speed cam. 318 for the smooth cam is not slow by any means. 65% letoff will also get you a few FPS over the 80%
> 
> I like the idea of not having modules to change and just having the adjustment in 1/8 inch increments right on the cam rather than having to switch modules.
> 
> Maybe I missed it in the post but how are the draw stops on both cams? Are they just module on cable or do they have post that go against the limb?
> 
> Interested in everyones opinions. Thanks.


Hope this helps.


----------



## red44

I'm on board, going with a Zeus with the faster cams. All camo for me. Can't wait to give it a run through. With the established bow companys out there, plus a few recent ones, I'm taking a leap of faith here. But I like how Rob went about it. He asked all of US for feedback. He built what we asked for, and kept us along for the ride during the process. :thumbs_up


----------



## PoppieWellie

red44 said:


> I'm on board, going with a Zeus with the faster cams. All camo for me. Can't wait to give it a run through. With the established bow companys out there, plus a few recent ones, I'm taking a leap of faith here. But I like how Rob went about it. He asked all of US for feedback. He built what we asked for, and kept us along for the ride during the process. :thumbs_up


Amen To That! 

I feel like we adopted Rob's brainchild as a community, and watched it grew into a masterpiece. 

Don't mean to be negative, but no other bow designers in the market gone through the process like Rob did. 

The Maitland Bows are true VolksBeugen.


----------



## red44

I agree.
I'm throwing my money where my mouth is. I asked for a long ATA bow and parrallel limbs. Rob delivered. Looking forward to it.


----------



## BodiBuilt

red44 said:


> I'm on board, going with a Zeus with the faster cams. All camo for me. Can't wait to give it a run through. With the established bow companys out there, plus a few recent ones, I'm taking a leap of faith here. But I like how Rob went about it. He asked all of US for feedback. He built what we asked for, and kept us along for the ride during the process. :thumbs_up


My down payment is already in the mail


----------



## VanRijn

I want to see a maitland in the winners circle at vegas so lets see who will do it???........I would but i cant make it :embara: yeah sure that's it......so who is it going to be?


----------



## japple

VanRijn said:


> I want to see a maitland in the winners circle at vegas so lets see who will do it???........I would but i cant make it :embara: yeah sure that's it......so who is it going to be?


Give me a year VAN then I will make your dream come true! but unfortunately doubt any bows will be there shooting this year!


----------



## Skeeter

red44 said:


> I'm on board, going with a Zeus with the faster cams. All camo for me. Can't wait to give it a run through. With the established bow companys out there, plus a few recent ones, I'm taking a leap of faith here. But I like how Rob went about it. He asked all of US for feedback. He built what we asked for, and kept us along for the ride during the process. :thumbs_up


I agree he kept everyone along on the ride and told as much as he could to keep everyone informed. I wasn't along for the whole ride, because I wasn't in the market for a new bow, but once I decided a new bow was in order, I found these and have been on the verge of obsessed with them. I can't wait to have one in my hands and 45 days is going to be a long time to wait.

After talking to several people, I think I have decided to go with a Zeus with speed cams, all black. I have been shooting a bowtech extreme vft and tribute the past 6-7 years, but before that shot a 36" ATA and that is the bow that felt the most comfortable to me, so I think the Zeus will fit the bill.


----------



## VanRijn

ok japple what is a big shoot later in the year?


----------



## japple

Redding, and Field nationals are in washington this year and I will be at both!


----------



## japple

Those are 2 of the big ones, there is also IBO worlds.


----------



## VanRijn

yeah i plan on trying to make the nfaa shoot at darrington


----------



## japple

then I expect to see you in the winners circle there! I will be there as well!


----------



## maitland

I have one of the top shooters in the state shooting the Zeus at the indoor league as we speak. I want to hear he shot clean. Then maybe its off to Vegas. You will really enjoy these bows for hunting, 3D and indoor.


----------



## VanRijn

I may do a lot of shoots japple but i have a long ways to go to get to the winner circle anywhere. Last year was my first full year of doing competitions.


----------



## japple

I have been shooting hard for 15 years and make very few winners circles and none at the big ones! I shot well enough to break 1500 at redding last year though so I am getting better!


----------



## jcrain2

bump for Rob!


----------



## USNarcher

VanRijn said:


> yeah i plan on trying to make the nfaa shoot at darrington





japple said:


> then I expect to see you in the winners circle there! I will be there as well!


Come on up and play. The course is very challenging. You better have your third axle set and know your cuts. The state safari will be held there April 25 and 26th. Great practice right before Redding.



japple said:


> I have been shooting hard for 15 years and make very few winners circles and none at the big ones! I shot well enough to break 1500 at redding last year though so I am getting better!


Are you shooting pins or scope? Either way breaking 1500 is quite the feeling. I still am unsure of what bow will be my outdoor rig. I still have a few more to try. My goal is 1530 or better this year. Hopefully no rain this year


----------



## japple

USNarcher said:


> Come on up and play. The course is very challenging. You better have your third axle set and know your cuts. The state safari will be held there April 25 and 26th. Great practice right before Redding.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you shooting pins or scope? Either way breaking 1500 is quite the feeling. I still am unsure of what bow will be my outdoor rig. I still have a few more to try. My goal is 1530 or better this year. Hopefully no rain this year


I shot FS. Its not a great score but was quite an accomplishment for me! If you are shooting 1530 that is some GREAT shooting! Redding is my one dont miss shoot of the year!!! There is something about redding that is just an addiction! I will be at Darrington for sure this year, cant miss field nationals when it is this close!!! My goal for redding this year is 1520! I know it is doable, I have shot that well before but I have streaks of inconsistency!


----------



## *ProLine*

442fps said:


> Maybe it's already asked and answered , but i can't find it , who's making the strings and cables and what material is it ?


ProLine BowStrings


----------



## USNarcher

I haven't broke 1530 yet. I thought that I was going to last year but had some equipment issues right off the start. I did shoot the blind draw twice and dropped one point each time. If you like Redding you should shoot the Greater Oregon Safari it is just as fun and challenging.


----------



## japple

I ussualy make it to the safari in eugene! I havent made it the last 2 but I ussually try! last time I went I shot with the finger shooters and bobby gentry kicked my butt around the course for 2 days! but it was so much fun, that is just a great layed back shoot. And cascadians course is just gorgeous.


----------



## BodiBuilt

- Bump for Maitland USA -

I would love to see a closeup of the quiver and see one inatalled on a bow if you have one finished!


----------



## maitland

BodiBuilt said:


> - Bump for Maitland USA -
> 
> I would love to see a closeup of the quiver and see one inatalled on a bow if you have one finished!


I would give a sneak peek but i want to introduce it first, I don't want to see it on some other bow before mine.:wink:


----------



## VanRijn

how are the adjustments going?


----------



## jcrain2

Anybody oredred yet? If you have lets hear what you have coming!


----------



## 442fps

Rob , a little technical question .

I would like to know the deflection of the Zeus , on a 30" draw bow whats the difference in A2A between full draw and not drawn ?


----------



## crodeo

jcrain2 said:


> Anybody oredred yet? If you have lets hear what you have coming!


I ordered the Retribution with Camo riser and Black limbs, 27.5" DL, Smooth Cams, asked for the 65% let off, 60-70#


----------



## jcrain2

Sweet man! Post some pics when you get it!


----------



## BodiBuilt

I ordered a 60-65#/31.75"DL Zeus in target gloss black with polished aluminum pockets and cams (smooth) 

Rob told me I would still have time to change my mind on the color scheme should I decide I like another one better once he show's them...


----------



## jcrain2

Just PM'ed Rob and ordered the Retribution and I also went with camo riser and black limbs, I just thought that combo looked real sweet in the pics. 

Retribution
Draw Weight 40-70#
65% letoff with smooth draw cams
Draw Length 26-29

Gonna be the longest 45 days of my life, but the spring turkeys here in Southern IL are gonna be in trouble!


----------



## red44

jcrain2 said:


> Anybody oredred yet? If you have lets hear what you have coming!


29/60 zeus, camo.


----------



## thespyhunter

Do you have any plans to produce your own accessories other than the quiver?


----------



## maitland

442fps said:


> Rob , a little technical question .
> 
> I would like to know the deflection of the Zeus , on a 30" draw bow whats the difference in A2A between full draw and not drawn ?


Two inches per limb.


----------



## maitland

thespyhunter said:


> Do you have any plans to produce your own accessories other than the quiver?


Other than the quiver, bows are the only thing I am interested in.


----------



## thespyhunter

maitland said:


> Other than the quiver, bows are the only thing I am interested in.


I am sure I speak for others when I say we are eagerly awaiting a glance of the quiver :wink:


----------



## pabowhunter03

ordered a Retribution. Black riser camo limbs 50-60 pounds and 29" draw with the speed cams


----------



## jcrain2

Sorry I forgot to put the exact specs on the bow I ordered. 

Maitland USA Retribution
Camo riser w/ black limbs
60-70# Draw
DL 29"
Smooth draw cams
65% let off


----------



## Skeeter

I talked to Rob last night. Tremendously nice guy. Took the time to explain everything to me and answered every question I had. He was loosing his voice as we talked. I am sure he has answered a ton of questions over the past couple of weeks.

Matte Black Zeus with black limbs
50-60
27"
Speed Cams

Unless I change my mind :wink:


----------



## the wham

*maitland*

Im thinking a polished Zues with blue cams and cable guide #60 with speed cams and a camo retro. 60-70


----------



## VanRijn

you should get your sight and rest anodized a blue to match the cams.


----------



## the wham

*maitland*

Oh yea thats for sure I also have somthing really cool in the works for my stab. I think that it is going to cause probs at local shoots because it is going to draw everybody away from the line. They are going to pay more attention to this bow then their selves shooting. At least in my head it sounds good.


----------



## VanRijn

cool.


----------



## VanRijn

the bows will be doing that all over the place especially the target colored ones.


----------



## drenalinxt

*ttt*

do rob up for the night


----------



## tiner64

maitland said:


> No footage from the show. I will try and post a clip of the bow in action.



hey Rob :

look forward to see your bows in action... word on the Maitland video ???  BTW : awesome bows...


----------



## drenalinxt

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## jcrain2

Just seeing if anybody else ordered yet?


----------



## Hit-em

I decided to go with both the Zeus & Retribution ...

The Zeus will be with a Gloss Black Riser & Cams ..
60# @ 29" with the VTX Cams @ 65% 

The Retribution will be with a Matte Black Riser & Cams
60# @ 29" with the VTX Cams @ 80% 

I plan on using the Zeus as my Field/FITA Bow & the Retribution will be my hunting bow....

A Great Combo IMO !!! :thumbs_up


----------



## VanRijn

any more people with orders?


----------



## VanRijn

how far are you on the bows now rob?


----------



## the wham

yea how much longer?


----------



## K22

Great looking bows.


----------



## jcrain2

I second the thought Great Looking Bows!


----------



## trophytaker75

Bows are really looking great congrats


----------



## Rattler

Rob is going to give me free reign on a grip feel for these bows. I think the majority of you guys would like thin feel with comfort am I right? 

Houston TX area - I might have one of these for you guys to shoot after Redding!


----------



## VanRijn

are you going to use a dark wood for the grips or what look are you going to go for?


----------



## Hit-em

Rattler said:


> Rob is going to give me free reign on a grip feel for these bows. I think the majority of you guys would like thin feel with comfort am I right?
> 
> Houston TX area - I might have one of these for you guys to shoot after Redding!



I personally would prefer a two piece grip ...the thinner the grip the better !!

Also the darkest wood possible ...

Would you by chance be offering any custom options ...like carbon laminate ??


----------



## Rattler

Hit-em said:


> I personally would prefer a two piece grip ...the thinner the grip the better !!
> 
> Also the darkest wood possible ...
> 
> Would you by chance be offering any custom options ...like carbon laminate ??


Yes I will be offering customs for the Maitland USA. keep inputs coming (dark wood) seems to be the prefered


----------



## Skeeter

Thin as possible. Two peice

I prefer a lighter colored wood with dark grain. Bocote wood comes to mind. I think the black bows would look nice with a light colored handle to give it some contrast.


----------



## VanRijn

i wasnt suggesting dark i was asking dark/light trying to see what you thought would look nice on the maitland bows.


----------



## jcrain2

I don't really have a preference except maybe a multi colored grain of wood. I would like to see something no one else has, but I am getting myself a Retribution no matter what color the grip is so I would say just make it look cool and different.


----------



## VanRijn

come on they are asking for the opinion of the customer lets give them our opinion keep them coming.


----------



## crafty

First chance ive gotten but i wanted to thank you again Rob on an absolutely Awesome bow you have built. She feels and shoot like a DREAM. I can tell there was truly a lot of thought behind the product. 

I think one of the coolest things was to watch it all come together here on AT then actually get the chance to see and hold it in my own hands. Very cool 


Good Luck. Im looking forward to having one of my own. :darkbeer:


----------



## TX Rattlesnake

Rattler said:


> Rob is going to give me free reign on a grip feel for these bows. I think the majority of you guys would like thin feel with comfort am I right?
> 
> Houston TX area - I might have one of these for you guys to shoot after Redding!


Got your message Friday Rob, was putting out fires all day at work and just didn't have time to call you back.

Let me know if you have one in town, would love to shoot one.


----------



## Rattler

here is a link:

http://www.rutply.com/pdf/RPC-DymondWood_web.pdf

#'s 23, 33, 47, and 4 look the best to me


----------



## Skeeter

My favorites are 23, 8, 47 in that order. The bow is a beutiful bow, please pick something that is subtle and natural that compliments the looks rather than something exotic that takes the focus off of the bow.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## drenalinxt

*i like*

rob
i like the 33 and 47, perfer the 33 it is kind of in the middle, not to dark and not to light. just right. 23 is not bad alittle to light. but it does not matter. cause anything is just going to make your bows look that much more gorgous. and awesome looking. shoot they already look better than most women. lol


----------



## maitland

I really like the Rosewood Burgundy, very classy.


----------



## Rattler

maitland said:


> I really like the Rosewood Burgundy, very classy.



The boss has spoken!


----------



## Hit-em

Can you do Carbon Laminate ?

If not ...will you do special requests ?


----------



## the wham

I agree the rosewood is nice and classy. That will look good on my retribution but I think the #12 royalblue will look sweat on my zues. But I dont think that the grip is going to take anything away from these bows. Rob thanks for all the hard work.


----------



## drenalinxt

*yea*



maitland said:


> I really like the Rosewood Burgundy, very classy.


that rosewood is classy. passed it up when i was looking, #1 yea good choice.


----------



## Rattler

Hit-em said:


> Can you do Carbon Laminate ?
> 
> If not ...will you do special requests ?


CF and what?


----------



## Hit-em

Rattler said:


> CF and what?


??
What does CF mean ?

If I wanted a Carbon Laminated grip done can you do it for one of my Maitland bows ?

If not can I get another color that wouldn't normally come with the bow ?


----------



## jcrain2

#1,4,23,5 lord I don't even know where to start with these. I have some duck calls in some of these and they all look real good in person. I like the rosewood too. I also like the number 5, I believe it would look sweet especially with a black riser. The other two are just as good. That is almost too many choices to make a decision. Looks like you can't go wrong though. Nice selection!


----------



## Rattler

Hit-em said:


> ??
> What does CF mean ?
> 
> If I wanted a Carbon Laminated grip done can you do it for one of my Maitland bows ?
> 
> If not can I get another color that wouldn't normally come with the bow ?


Are you wanting a solid Carbon Fiber or wanting laminated with something else? www.rattlergrips.com shows the solid carved (marbleized twisted look) and strikeplate version you can see the weave pattern.


----------



## VanRijn

ok im shooting a 98 golden eagle so I dont know anything about speed nocks...How easy is it to put speed nocks on a bow? How much speed do you stand to gain from speed nocks? Do you think it is worth putting speed nocks on my retribution when i get it?


----------



## Hit-em

Rattler said:


> Are you wanting a solid Carbon Fiber or wanting laminated with something else? www.rattlergrips.com shows the solid carved (marbleized twisted look) and strikeplate version you can see the weave pattern.


Can you do anything similar to these grips ??


----------



## Mathewsju

hey maitland, any chance of seeing you at nationals in louisville, ky?


----------



## Rattler

Hit-em said:


> Can you do anything similar to these grips ??


Those are a thin piece of Carbon Fiber with an epoxy over it done in a pressurized mold. Mine are solid carbon fiber 10X stronger than that. 

Let me see what style I come up with for the bows and we can see if the CF weave pattern will work with it.


----------



## haus

Hit-em said:


> Can you do anything similar to these grips ??


See now that looks cool right there 

Dunno why ya'll would want to put some grainy lookin wood grips on these bows; light, dark, cherry, etc etc...bleh, I'd make an exception for black with a subtle wood grain look at the most. This bows suppose to be cutting edge technology and ya wanna put wood looking grips on it :chortle: to each his own I guess. Reminds me of a lariat edition 150 with wood grain trim...just screams oldddddddd.

Personal preference varies so greatly I'd just go with black, flat or gloss, as your standard and call it good. 
Personally I like the carbon fiber look, though I'm sure the gray beards aren't fond of it.


----------



## Rattler

haus said:


> See now that looks cool right there
> 
> Dunno why ya'll would want to put some grainy lookin wood grips on these bows; light, dark, cherry, etc etc...bleh, I'd make an exception for black with a subtle wood grain look at the most. This bows suppose to be cutting edge technology and ya wanna put wood looking grips on it :chortle: to each his own I guess. Reminds me of a lariat edition 150 with wood grain trim...just screams oldddddddd.
> 
> Personal preference varies so greatly I'd just go with black, flat or gloss, as your standard and call it good.
> Personally I like the carbon fiber look, though I'm sure the gray beards aren't fond of it.



#1 being durability

#2 cost


----------



## red44

On the grips, #1 and #4. :thumbs_up
On the bows, Rob take your time on mine :wink:


----------



## haus

Rattler said:


> #1 being durability
> 
> #2 cost


oh geez....well then my votes for black with the wood grain  like the ones on your site you made for JWG1976, can do darker than that?
I'd equate putting a natural color wood grain grip on these bows to putting a Greenpeace sticker on my 150 next to the rmef and nwtf stickers :moose2:


----------



## PoppieWellie

Hit-em said:


> Can you do anything similar to these grips ??


These carbon creation grips are awesome!


----------



## jcrain2

Just curious if anybody else ordered yet?


----------



## pabowhunter03

ttt cant believe this was on page 2


----------



## VanRijn

so what style grip did you decide on rattle??


----------



## Rattler

VanRijn said:


> so what style grip did you decide on rattle??


Riser is on its way to me so I can get and exact fit and a super fell to it.:tongue:


----------



## VanRijn

which style are you going with though?


----------



## Rattler

Well the boss likes rosewood.  I will offer others myself though. I am going to look at doing a modified style of my strike plates


----------



## VanRijn

any new updates today?


----------



## jcrain2

bump!


----------



## crk

Hi Folks:
I am a competitive archer in Canada and have been fallowing your bows on AT.
Would you email me a cost for your bow...I have a 31" draw with most makes of bows.
Your longer ata bow will do for now...Please include price for both types of cams.
Thanks Charles.
[email protected]


----------



## jcrain2

Nice to meet you. I am sure when Rob (the owner) sees this he will be more than happy to send you some quotes. I think you have made a great choice and you won't be disappointed. Thanks for choosing Maitland!


----------



## wisesteve

are these bows going to be at the deer classic in bloomington? would like to get my hands on them to decide whether they can steer me away from bowtech.


----------



## jcrain2

PM'ed you wisesteve. Not sure if he will be in Bloomington or not, but I am sure he will let you know. Thanks


----------



## PoppieWellie

evening bump for Maitland


----------



## the wham

bump for the day


----------



## shootthewhatnow

maitland said:


> I really like the Rosewood Burgundy, very classy.


Speakin of classy...

Do we have any news on logos for things other than the bow (which will speak for itself)?

Ie. hats, iron-on patches or similar?

Rob?


----------



## the wham

Movin on up.


----------



## BodiBuilt

*T-t-t...*

Rob,
Give us something more to lose sleep over!


----------



## ac777

BodiBuilt said:


> Rob,
> Give us something more to lose sleep over!


I swear, It's the calm before the storm, after the ATA show hype is over, I haven't heard much. But I think that will be changing here in the next few weeks or so.


----------



## maitland

Ok, we will be at NABA Show this Thurs-Sat showing the west coast boys how it's done. It is the calm before the storm and once production starts rolling and shooters and dealers start receiving bows, that's when the fun begins.


----------



## maitland

shootthewhatnow said:


> Speakin of classy...
> 
> Do we have any news on logos for things other than the bow (which will speak for itself)?
> 
> Ie. hats, iron-on patches or similar?
> 
> Rob?


Here are some logos Shaun has created for shirts and hats.


----------



## VanRijn

thought i would post some less fuzzy pictures. These aren't final or anything and one of my first attempts at designing clothing.


----------



## Hit-em

You got to be proud of yourself, if you've never done this before...Great job !! :thumbs_up

I think some are little too bold, but I think the overall scheme is great !!


----------



## Casador

Great job on the logos Shaun!!! Rob I think you are right about the calm before the storm every thing looks fantastic congrats.


----------



## red44

I wish you guys would stop pestering him so he could get MY bow done. :icon_1_lol:


----------



## Sagittarius

Rob,

If you ever assemble a team of your own Pro Staff shooters, they will be the most noticed and best dressed of all !


----------



## the wham

Great job on the logos they look sweet. Can't wait for the storm.


----------



## maitland

Sagittarius said:


> Rob,
> 
> If you ever assemble a team of your own Pro Staff shooters, they will be the most noticed and best dressed of all !


I would really enjoy next year to assemble a team and some sharp shooters for the company.


----------



## ac777

All the clothing looks stunning. Very Eye catching, and the M logo looks Great. I think it will catch peoples attention very well!


----------



## pimpmybow

That M is sweet like a sharpened boomerang. I like it. Put me down for a hoody.


----------



## Rattler

Got the riser and grips yesterday my work begins this week! First thoughts at looking at it:

1. Grip is pretty nice shape as it is.

2. has a good feel.

3. WHAT FRIGGIN MACHINE WORK! WOW!

I am just going to do some very slight changes but I am pretty sure Rob will like the final product! Will be callin soon ROB!!!!!


----------



## VanRijn

sweet.


----------



## drenalinxt

*Nice*

nice shirts, hats and vests rob. going to look good.


----------



## red44

Get-r-done. :smile: Back up top.


----------



## VanRijn

How are the grips coming rattle??


----------



## BodiBuilt

*Bump*

:moviecorn


----------



## VanRijn

yeah bodi im excited to see what is next too.


----------



## BodiBuilt

*Yep!*

The suspence is just about killing me! :clock:

Good things come to those who wait (patiently) though... and I think we will all be rewarded soon enough!

I'm looking forward to seeing finished bows in each available color. Still undecided as to which will be my favorite


----------



## drenalinxt

*lol*

hey BodiBuilt
you need one in every color, cause you know they are all going to be your favorite. they are all my favorite. in any color. :shade:


----------



## maitland

The string suppressor will be standard on all bows if I forgot to mention it.


----------



## VanRijn

sweet i am so glad they have string suppresors now


----------



## VanRijn

are those rattlers grips? how close are we to release?? How are the speed cams coming???


----------



## Hit-em

Rob,
On the Zeus will there be the ability to mount rear stab's ?
Is there the option to remove the suppressor & screw in a offset stab bracket on the Zeus ?
Thanks,


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Rob, thanks for having me at the show. Had a great time! I have to say it again, your bows are amazing! Well made, balanced, quiet, and fast. I'm still smiling  Very well done!
For anyone that hasn't got a chance to shoot one of these bows, do yourself a favor and shoot one. This is how a bow should feel. Thanks again!


----------



## maitland

Hit-em said:


> Rob,
> On the Zeus will there be the ability to mount rear stab's ?
> Is there the option to remove the suppressor & screw in a offset stab bracket on the Zeus ?
> Thanks,


The suppressor on this bow is an integral part and needs to be there. The Zeus has a lower mount if you use a rear mounting bracket. The Retribution requires a forward bracket.


----------



## Rattler

Well just a little sanding and the first set of Maitland grips will be done! I slimmed the feel as thin as I could. They feel great IMO!!!! Hope you like the subtle changes Rob!


----------



## XFBrian

*Hey maitland I dont think you should forget about YOUR GRAFIC DESIGNER of the logo...Brian*


----------



## pabowhunter03

Back ttt
:d:d:d


----------



## USNarcher

Rob you need to drive down to Vegas this week and demo some of these. :shade:


----------



## PoppieWellie

USNarcher said:


> Rob you need to drive down to Vegas this week and demo some of these. :shade:


That is Right! Rob

Lots of archery folks are going to be there!


----------



## Rattler

Maitland USA - Rattled!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Good job. Those will look great.


----------



## VanRijn

how do they attach to the bow i dont see a screw hole?


----------



## PoppieWellie

They look absolutely fabulous!


----------



## VanRijn

a very unique shaped grip they look sweet.


----------



## Rattler

VanRijn said:


> how do they attach to the bow i dont see a screw hole?


A very good double sided adheasive tape.


----------



## red44

What happened to rosewood? :smile:


----------



## Rattler

red44 said:


> What happened to rosewood? :smile:


these are a test run, first ones out. These will be used to template all other grips for him. I very rarely get it to where I like it as quick as I did these. Once on the thumb side and 2 tries on the palm side. This bow feels great with them on!


----------



## Hit-em

Grips look really nice ....very nice work !!!

How's the clearance on the thumb side feel ??

It looks like there might be some issues with clearance on the underside but it's hard to tell not having the bow in hand


----------



## drenalinxt

*nice*

nice grips rattler. sweet they will look sweet on rob's already sweet looking bows. will have even more of that touch of class. :thumbs_up


----------



## red44

Rattler said:


> these are a test run, first ones out. These will be used to template all other grips for him. I very rarely get it to where I like it as quick as I did these. Once on the thumb side and 2 tries on the palm side. This bow feels great with them on!


 Thanks. The fit looks good.


----------



## the wham

Those look sweet. Dont forget I need mine in blue.


----------



## Rattler

Hit-em said:


> Grips look really nice ....very nice work !!!
> 
> How's the clearance on the thumb side feel ??
> 
> It looks like there might be some issues with clearance on the underside but it's hard to tell not having the bow in hand


There is a little wiggle room for those that don't like to hug the shelf. Look at the thumb side compared to the palm in the side by side shot and you can see the groove area is slightly larger on the thumb area for that reason.


----------



## maitland

Rattler said:


> There is a little wiggle room for those that don't like to hug the shelf. Look at the thumb side compared to the palm in the side by side shot and you can see the groove area is slightly larger on the thumb area for that reason.


Looking good!


----------



## Sagittarius

Hit-em said:


> Grips look really nice ....very nice work !!!
> 
> How's the clearance on the thumb side feel ??
> 
> It looks like there might be some issues with clearance on the underside but it's hard to tell not having the bow in hand


A bit of moleskin will do it for you. 
Let me know what you think when your bows arrive, my friend.


----------



## wirenut583

*Nice*

Hey Rattler those look so NICE That makes a great looking bow look even better. I love that look kinda pushes it over the edge.


----------



## Hit-em

Sagittarius said:


> A bit of moleskin will do it for you.
> Let me know what you think when your bows arrive, my friend.


You know I will...

I got a feeling I'm going to be a Happy Camper !!


----------



## BodiBuilt

*What's The Word?*

Rattler, the grips look good - ME LIKEY!

Hey Rob, how did the NABA Show go?
How close are we to seeing finished samples in each available color?
When do we get a sneak peek of the quiver?
What's the next step? 

Not trying to rush you, just eager for an update!


----------



## drenalinxt

*bump*

bump for rob


----------



## maitland

BodiBuilt said:


> Rattler, the grips look good - ME LIKEY!
> 
> Hey Rob, how did the NABA Show go?
> How close are we to seeing finished samples in each available color?
> When do we get a sneak peek of the quiver?
> What's the next step?
> 
> Not trying to rush you, just eager for an update!


Show went great. We will have some great photos for the up and coming website, the quiver I have to keep under tight wraps until the release. The next step is just waiting for parts, assembly and shipping. Lots of good stuff being done behind the scenes for future release.


----------



## ac777

maitland said:


> Lots of good stuff being done behind the scenes for future release.


This I like to hear!


----------



## pabowhunter03

ac777 said:


> This I like to hear!





maitland said:


> Show went great. We will have some great photos for the up and coming website, the quiver I have to keep under tight wraps until the release. The next step is just waiting for parts, assembly and shipping. Lots of good stuff being done behind the scenes for future release.


:thumbs_up +1


----------



## maitland

Who would be for or against camo as an option on the suppressor rod?


----------



## JHENS87

a camo string suppressor would be pretty cool, havent seen many with one like that


----------



## VanRijn

probably depends on how much extra it adds to the cost..I don't see it as needed but it wouldn't be a bad thing either.


----------



## BodiBuilt

I can't imagine why anyone would be against (any) extra option...
The more option's the better IMO so that individual's may have a chance to creat a unique look that best suite's them!


----------



## wirenut583

*Camo supressor*

On a camo bow I think it would be great and unique really COOL


----------



## the wham

A black bow with camp limbs and supressor would look sweet.


----------



## drenalinxt

*yes*

yea rob
camo would be a very good option. but that be my opinion. but i say yes.:thumbs_up


----------



## red44

The old fart in me says no if it will cost more. It has no affect on how it shoots.


----------



## maitland

Would not cost anymore, I'm just brainstorming.


----------



## jcrain2

Wow the grips are looking sweet! I have been away for awhile, between snow storms, dads emergency surgery and my double hernia surgery I have been down. I am back now and looking more forward than ever to getting my hands on my new Retribution and getting these awesome pieces of machinery into some pro shops! Feels good to be back! Go Maitland!


----------



## tiner64

maitland said:


> No footage from the show. I will try and post a clip of the bow in action.


hey Rob :


anything on your bows in action video ???


like to see more... BTW - cams look very sweet :darkbeer:


----------



## BodiBuilt

*To Pass The Time...*

For those of you who have already <or> intend to place an order for a new Maitland bow,
I am curious if you have decided how you will outfit your bow?
Thing's I would love to know:
Will your new bow mainly be used for...
-Hunting
<or> 
-Other?
What equiptment will you be installing on your bow? 
-Sight
-Rest
-Stabilizer
-Other

I will go first-
My Zeus will mainly be used for thing's "Other" than hunting.
-Sight- I am still undecided as to what sight I would like to go with... (?)
-Rest- Limb Driver 
-Stabilizer- Paradigm S.O.S. 
-Other- C.T.A. also from Paradigm

Please share your thought's and intension's!


----------



## Hit-em

Well I've got a Zeus & Retribution on order..

Regarding the Gloss Black Zeus 60 lbs @ 65% let off my plan is to is to use it mainly for field & target so my set will be as follows

Sight..CBE with 4X CBE Scope
Rest..Pro Tuner
Stab..B-Stinger XL

The Matte Black Retribution 60Lbs @ 80 % let off will be used for hunting my set up will be

Sight ...5 pin Hogg it Hunter Wrap
Rest......Ultra Rest HD
Stab ..... 12 " B-Stinger
Suppressor ..CTA from Paradigm in Matte Black


----------



## VanRijn

my camo retribution will be use for both target and hunting.

Meta peep
limb driver
havent decided between spot hogg or viper sight
and no clue for a stabilizer thinking something 10-12"


----------



## maitland

tiner64 said:


> hey Rob :
> 
> 
> anything on your bows in action video ???
> 
> 
> like to see more... BTW - cams look very sweet :darkbeer:


Ah, I am glad you reminded me.


----------



## BodiBuilt

maitland said:


> Ah, I am glad you reminded me.


That wasn't a no...


----------



## red44

TTT, all I can be sure of is it's going to have a LD rest on it. I have a few sights and stabalizers to choose from here at home. Nothing fancy or expensive, but what I'd want to use to hunt with.


----------



## BodiBuilt

*To The Top*

Thanks to everyone who has shared a responce!
Congratulations to those of you that has a Maitland bow on order


----------



## pabowhunter03

Well I ordered a Retribution plan on using it for 3-d hunting and maybe a few 900 rounds
it is black riser camo limbs 
sight: Truglo micro 
Rest: Trophy Taker Shaky Hunter
Stab: Control Freak Steadilizer 






BodiBuilt said:


> For those of you who have already <or> intend to place an order for a new Maitland bow,
> I am curious if you have decided how you will outfit your bow?
> Thing's I would love to know:
> Will your new bow mainly be used for...
> -Hunting
> <or>
> -Other?
> What equiptment will you be installing on your bow?
> -Sight
> -Rest
> -Stabilizer
> -Other
> 
> I will go first-
> My Zeus will mainly be used for thing's "Other" than hunting.
> -Sight- I am still undecided as to what sight I would like to go with... (?)
> -Rest- Limb Driver
> -Stabilizer- Paradigm S.O.S.
> -Other- C.T.A. also from Paradigm
> 
> Please share your thought's and intension's!


----------



## wirenut583

*Zeus*

My flat black Zeus will be shot with fingers, Have a NAP plunger rest Trophy Ridge sights, Dead Center Archery Stabilizer will be used for 3D, Indoor. and Hunting. All with one bow.


----------



## jcrain2

Bump for Maitland Mania!


----------



## VanRijn

So how did the guy shooting a maitland in Vegas do?


----------



## PoppieWellie

VanRijn said:


> So how did the guy shooting a maitland in Vegas do?


There is a Maitland shooter in Vegas ?

Found the name and look up the NFAA score.


----------



## VanRijn

maitland said:


> I have one of the top shooters in the state shooting the Zeus at the indoor league as we speak. I want to hear he shot clean. Then maybe its off to Vegas. You will really enjoy these bows for hunting, 3D and indoor.


i miss read this a while back i guess.


----------



## VanRijn

do you have a 3d rendering of the speed cams yet?


----------



## maitland

VanRijn said:


> do you have a 3d rendering of the speed cams yet?


Close, we are still tweaking the draw curve.


----------



## VanRijn

sweet


----------



## PoppieWellie

maitland said:


> Close, we are still tweaking the draw curve.


can't wait ubtil it is available


----------



## jcrain2

Bump and just wondering if anybody else has ordered their new Maitland bow yet?


----------



## shootthewhatnow

jcrain2 said:


> Bump and just wondering if anybody else has ordered their new Maitland bow yet?


Sorta?

Told him what I wanted anyway... :wink:

Zeus, darker green... gunmetal cams.... 60# 29"... 

Will likely be my new 3d bow to compete with the Sentinel...:thumbs_up


----------



## pabowhunter03

Back up:thumbs_up


----------



## PoppieWellie

bump for Rob and Maitland bows


----------



## pabowhunter03

Back UP again :slice:


----------



## drenalinxt

*bump*

bump rob again


----------



## PoppieWellie

bump for rob


----------



## the wham

To the top rob


----------



## pabowhunter03

Back up again any videos of it yet?


----------



## maitland

Video not this weekend but next.


----------



## pabowhunter03

sounds good


----------



## Hit-em

While we all waiting for our bows from Rob lets see if we can come up with a name for those of us that are waiting for our bows .. 

We'll let Rob choose the name that he thinks would best describe the group of people who believe in his bows ...

I'll start off with a few of my suggestions...

How about ...

Maitland Maniacs 

Maitland Militia 


Let's get it rolling ...


----------



## maitland

Hit-em said:


> While we all waiting for our bows from Rob lets see if we can come up with a name for those of us that are waiting for our bows ..
> 
> We'll let Rob choose the name that he thinks would best describe the group of people who believe in his bows ...
> 
> I'll start off with a few of my suggestions...
> 
> How about ...
> 
> Maitland Maniacs
> 
> Maitland Militia
> 
> 
> Let's get it rolling ...


LOL, I like that!


----------



## jcrain2

Maitland Mafia!


----------



## VanRijn

Taken by the alien mafia. Maitland Mad Men, Maitland Mobsters.


----------



## wirenut583

How bout the MAITLANDERS


----------



## Hit-em

wirenut583 said:


> How bout the MAITLANDERS


LOL ...I don't think Rob wants to adopt us ?? :wink:


----------



## ac777

wirenut583 said:


> How bout the MAITLANDERS


The Maitlanders from Maitlandia


----------



## maitland

We did some sampling on the Zeus with the new system from Doinker. Here are a couple of photos and examples of the options we worked with just so you can get ideas. The Zeus riser is 1" wide and so are the stabilizer brackets so they fit like a glove, no slop. My 32" 7x7 is just for bragging rights.:teeth:


----------



## maitland

We will be filming some video of the bows in action this Sunday so I will have a link up in a couple days.


----------



## ac777

Wow, looks great i like all the options


----------



## BodiBuilt

*Oooo!!*

Fresh Pic's - Thanks Rob!
The Zeus look's great!
Looking forward to seeing the video footage...
Will you be posting it here, or are you close to having your own web site?


----------



## maitland

BodiBuilt said:


> Fresh Pic's - Thanks Rob!
> The Zeus look's great!
> Looking forward to seeing the video footage...
> Will you be posting it here, or are you close to having your own web site?


The website is in progress but I will post the Youtube link here.


----------



## Hit-em

maitland said:


> We did some sampling on the Zeus with the new system from Doinker. Here are a couple of photos and examples of the options we worked with just so you can get ideas. The Zeus riser is 1" wide and so are the stabilizer brackets so they fit like a glove, no slop. My 32" 7x7 is just for bragging rights.:teeth:


Rob,
A little overkill on the Stab's but I get the point 
Awesome looking MULIE !! 
So, when I can call you & see about hooking up & do a little a Mulie hunting with my new Retribution ??


----------



## Hit-em

A follow up on the Maitltand Maniacs ..as a member we can all be a member of the Maitland Madhouse !!


----------



## jcrain2

Morning bump!!


----------



## pabowhunter03

Keepin this thread alive ttt


----------



## PoppieWellie

*Bump for a great line of products*

ttt


----------



## red44

TTT for Rob's mob. We can't wait buddy.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Visited with Rob the other day and got a chance to shoot the bows again. Gotta say these bows are real nice. The guys and gals that have ordered a bow from Maitland are going to be very impressed.


----------



## the wham

Morning bump


----------



## red44

That's good to hear Les. I can't hardly wait. :cocktail:


----------



## maitland

*Bows in action video....*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tPfYC4jmhI

It takes a few seconds to load.


----------



## red44

Looking good. Was that MY Zeus? :wink::wink:


----------



## jcrain2

Awesome! Awesome! Awesome! Looked extremely smooth, and quiet, not to mention it just looks very comfortable to shoot! And Accurate! Love It

I just want mine now! LOL


----------



## Hit-em

Rob,
Looks great !!
Just reinforces that I made a great decision !!
Now I have to do is wait !!!!!!!! :clock:


----------



## VanRijn

is that a pre ata show bow or is that after you have made the adjustments?


----------



## BodiBuilt

*Sweet!*

Thanks Rob for taking the time to get that done. The bows look great!
The video looks like it was filmed in Tahoe or Pollock Pines, not Reno :zip:

I can hardly wait to get my Zeus! Hopefully by the time it's done I will have saved up enough to outfit it with accessories :thumbs_up


----------



## wirenut583

*Wth*

Everything looks great but the guy is shooting from the wrong side!!!!!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Nice video Rob. What was up with that guy saying Ummm every other word


----------



## BEETLE GUY

wirenut583 said:


> Everything looks great but the guy is shooting from the wrong side!!!!!


I've heard that guy can shoot equally as well from the other side.


----------



## PoppieWellie

wirenut583 said:


> Everything looks great but the guy is shooting from the wrong side!!!!!


Even from the wrong side, the accuracy is great, and so effortless too.

Great video! Rob


----------



## VanRijn

there is one bad thing about that video.........Its making me reconsider getting a zeus instead of a retribution.


----------



## Skeeter

Rob,

Or anyone - Is there an estimated ship date on the pre-orders? I know about a month ago it was around 6 weeks. Are you still on track for them to be shipped in 2 weeks?


----------



## jcrain2

bump for awesome videos!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Skeeter said:


> Rob,
> 
> Or anyone - Is there an estimated ship date on the pre-orders? I know about a month ago it was around 6 weeks. Are you still on track for them to be shipped in 2 weeks?


It will be close. I would say 3 weeks but will keep you posted.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

VanRijn said:


> there is one bad thing about that video.........Its making me reconsider getting a zeus instead of a retribution.


Just buy both  Either way, you'll be happy.


----------



## jcrain2

VanRijn said:


> there is one bad thing about that video.........Its making me reconsider getting a zeus instead of a retribution.


Me too! I thought they both looked awesome though. I will probably end up with one of each before it is said and done. I won't be able to stand it, but I know I am gonna love my Retribution!


----------



## drenalinxt

*Sweeeett*

SWEET and AWESOME Rob. These bows are going number #1, course i already knew that. :wink:


----------



## trackwalli

*string supressor*

Do these bows come with a string supressor?


----------



## BEETLE GUY

trackwalli said:


> Do these bows come with a string supressor?


They do


----------



## BEETLE GUY

For everyone that has placed an order with Maitland USA and have a question about your order, please contact Rob direct.

Thanks


----------



## drenalinxt

*i believe*



trackwalli said:


> Do these bows come with a string supressor?


I believe Rob said they will come standard with string suppressor, if i am wrong Rob will correct me. But i think so, yes.


----------



## Longbow42

That Zeus does shoot sweet! If my Inspire 32" doesn't come in soon, I am going to change to the Zeus. What are the camo options again?


----------



## PoppieWellie

*Speedy Cam available date*

Any news on the availability of speedy cam ?


----------



## drenalinxt

*bump up*

Give a bump up for soon to be the number 1 Bow on the market. MAITLAND USA- PIONEERING LONGRISER TECHNOLOGY - A CLASS ABOVE THE BEST :thumbs_up For the love of the sport! :wink:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

PoppieWellie said:


> Any news on the availability of speedy cam ?


very near future. Right now, he is focused on the people that have pre-ordered. Very very busy!


----------



## SHUEY

Is there a Website for theses bows yet?


----------



## red44

Not yet. I'm as anxious as anyone. I have a zeus on order. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## BodiBuilt

:bump2:


----------



## Sagittarius

Great video, Rob.
The bows look very impressive. :thumbs_up


----------



## pabowhunter03

back up.

Rob just wondering if there is a day i can start counting down to for my bow to arrive 

Thanks,
Raulin


----------



## pabowhunter03

bump


----------



## PoppieWellie

bump for Rob


----------



## pabowhunter03

bump for rob


----------



## white.greg

Hey Rob, think it's about time for a shoot thru version thread??


----------



## red44

Shoot through what?:tongue:


----------



## VanRijn

rattler do you have any finished grips in the color that was chosen?


----------



## VanRijn

bump


----------



## DimeTimeTom

that zues is looking mighty sexy....

i might just be one of you guys in line in a few days :wink::wink::wink:


----------



## jcrain2

morning bump!


----------



## Sagittarius

red44 said:


> Shoot through what?:tongue:


Shoot thru Zeus II.


----------



## red44

Im on board for a shoot through (cable) set up. :thumbs_up


----------



## Sagittarius

red44 said:


> Im on board for a shoot through (cable) set up. :thumbs_up


As far as I know, it's just a shoot thru riser but a 3 track cam and cable set up to go with it would be awesome, imo. :thumbs_up


----------



## white.greg

Sagittarius said:


> As far as I know, it's just a shoot thru riser but a 3 track cam and cable set up to go with it would be awesome, imo. :thumbs_up


I'm not sure what the point would be to have a shoot-thru riser without the benefit of shoot-thru cables? In fact, unless there is some kind of structural advantage to a shoot-thru riser, I would prefer the standard riser, just with the shoot-thru cable part. 

Yeah, I think the 3 track binary cam system would be the one to use for shoot-thru cables, zero lateral nock travel, symetrical cams.


----------



## jcrain2

bump


----------



## red44

Sagittarius said:


> As far as I know, it's just a shoot thru riser but a 3 track cam and cable set up to go with it would be awesome, imo. :thumbs_up


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## BEETLE GUY

VanRijn said:


> rattler do you have any finished grips in the color that was chosen?


Sorry, Rattler grips woun't be on the bows. Don't ask because I wount tell:zip:


----------



## red44

Grips, we don't need no stinkin' grips.
It's not like they do much as sidplates but decoration anyway.


----------



## ROSSMAN2

*price *

Can anyone tell me the price for these bows. They are an awesome looking bow. Thanks for any info.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

red44 said:


> Grips, we don't need no stinkin' grips.
> It's not like they do much as sidplates but decoration anyway.


The bows will still have side plates


----------



## boarman1

IM excited about these bows. I can't wait to be a Dealer for you guys . Keep me posted !!


----------



## SRR

Any dealers in Texas yet ???


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Up for Maitland USA!! 
Keep up the great work!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

bumping it up!


----------



## DimeTimeTom

my deposit is packed up and ready to mail out monday morning.

mat black zeus with polished cams 30/60

gonna dip all my accessories in MO brush.
sure-loc, super-d, b-stinger and easton stabs and spothogg platinum blade launcher rest. 

gonna be sweet


----------



## maitland

DimeTimeTom said:


> my deposit is packed up and ready to mail out monday morning.
> 
> mat black zeus with polished cams 30/60
> 
> gonna dip all my accessories in MO brush.
> sure-loc, super-d, b-stinger and easton stabs and spothogg platinum blade launcher rest.
> 
> gonna be sweet


You will be very impressed with the Zeus. It is almost impossible to torque on the shot. The Longriser design makes it very solid. I love the look on their faces when they shoot it because it is in a class all its own. Very comfortable and repeatable.


----------



## DimeTimeTom

maitland said:


> You will be very impressed with the Zeus. It is almost impossible to torque on the shot. The Longriser design makes it very solid. I love the look on their faces when they shoot it because it is in a class all its own. Very comfortable and repeatable.


ive always loved long riser bows, and when i saw this one with center pivot limbs i was sold. expect my payment sometime this week. 

would be sooner but I was fortunate enough to not get paid on time this week


----------



## DimeTimeTom

any truck decals in the works?


----------



## maitland

DimeTimeTom said:


> any truck decals in the works?


That's a good idea.


----------



## DimeTimeTom

maitland said:


> That's a good idea.


bigger the better :wink:


----------



## archerynutNB

I just found these threads about "Maitland" bows today. I started the year looking at the Destroyer, then the Strother, and the last few weeks pretty much set on an Elite Judge. But now I see these bows and ...well I can't wait ti'll some of you get yours, so I can get some close up pics of the colors and set-ups! Definetley looks like a solid design! I really like the way the center pivot is configured. Like i said "solid"! And those cams really look sharp! Watched your video too, and the bow seems very quiet. Waiting for a bit to get the $$ for a new bow...so hurry up and post some more pics guys! help me decide!!


----------



## DimeTimeTom

they turned my head really quick, i was getting ready to order a hoyt vantage pro in the wext week or 2 and i read all the threads from design and testing up to this point, i would rather give my money to a smaller company.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

archerynutNB said:


> I just found these threads about "Maitland" bows today. I started the year looking at the Destroyer, then the Strother, and the last few weeks pretty much set on an Elite Judge. But now I see these bows and ...well I can't wait ti'll some of you get yours, so I can get some close up pics of the colors and set-ups! Definetley looks like a solid design! I really like the way the center pivot is configured. Like i said "solid"! And those cams really look sharp! Watched your video too, and the bow seems very quiet. Waiting for a bit to get the $$ for a new bow...so hurry up and post some more pics guys! help me decide!!


Shave your pennies, these bows are well worth it!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

DimeTimeTom said:


> they turned my head really quick, i was getting ready to order a hoyt vantage pro in the wext week or 2 and i read all the threads from design and testing up to this point, i would rather give my money to a smaller company.


Love Hoyt bows but these are simply amazing!


----------



## BodiBuilt

*Agree'd!*

You won't be disappointed
:usa2:


----------



## PoppieWellie

DimeTimeTom said:


> they turned my head really quick, i was getting ready to order a hoyt vantage pro in the wext week or 2 and i read all the threads from design and testing up to this point, i would rather give my money to a smaller company.


It is amazing how the Maitland bows came about! 

Most other companies just put up the appearance asking prospective buyers what they want. Rob had everyone onboard going forward. 

As the result, we have a whole group of people in the local archery club waiting for the news of the speedy cams.


----------



## jcrain2

Gotta be getting close! Hope I get my new Retribution in so I can kill a Southern IL longbeard with it this year! The anticipation is killin' me but it will be worth it! Everybody be sure and post pics of your bows when they start arriving I know I will end up having to have a Zeus too, but the more the merrier right?


----------



## DimeTimeTom

my deposit officially sent :wink:


----------



## red44

I'm thinking you won't be sorry DTT. We are all anxious to get one in hand. Congrats on the commitment. :thumb:


----------



## jcrain2

DimeTimeTom said:


> my deposit officially sent :wink:


Thanks for choosing Maitland USA. These are high quality bows with a high quality owner! You won't be disappointed!


----------



## VanRijn

congrats dtt now tell us what you plan on putting on it


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Great to see all the comments on Maitland USA, a great company for sure.


----------



## DimeTimeTom

VanRijn said:


> congrats dtt now tell us what you plan on putting on it


working on getting a DS advantage sight, and probably super-D scope, a sure-loc supreme for now 
spott-hog platinum rest with blade launcher
bstinger stabilizers and vbar.

I have been thinking about dipping all my accesories in a walnut woodgrain
still undecided, add a little more to the unique-ness of the bow. i think it would look pretty decent on a matt black bow with polished cams.


----------



## wirenut583

*getting anxious*

has there been a ship date established yet?


----------



## Rattler

BEETLE GUY said:


> Sorry, Rattler grips woun't be on the bows. Don't ask because I wount tell:zip:


Well I will tell. I went to several machine shops to see if these could be CNC'd. One told me maybe depending on the laser scan of it. A laser scan would cost between $500 and $1K. I was not about to drop out of pocket that amount for a scan. And the price range they requested me to try to be in there is no way I could have done it, especially hand making them like I do now.


----------



## VanRijn

bump for my birthday


----------



## PoppieWellie

Bump for Lent


----------



## BEETLE GUY

VanRijn said:


> bump for my birthday


Happy birthday!


----------



## DimeTimeTom

BEETLE GUY said:


> Happy birthday!


+2 :darkbeer:


----------



## VanRijn

thanks guys. quarter century today.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Happy B-Day from the entire ProLine BowStrings Staff :wink:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

ttt


----------



## red44

Rattler said:


> Well I will tell. I went to several machine shops to see if these could be CNC'd. One told me maybe depending on the laser scan of it. A laser scan would cost between $500 and $1K. I was not about to drop out of pocket that amount for a scan. And the price range they requested me to try to be in there is no way I could have done it, especially hand making them like I do now.


Thankyou for speaking up. :thumbs_up Those of us not in the loop, sometimes have no idea of whats involved.


----------



## pabowhunter03

How close are we i cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

pabowhunter03 said:


> How close are we i cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


We are close:wink:


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Shipment on its way to Maitland USA........ Hmmm wonder what it could be


----------



## pabowhunter03

*ProLine* said:


> Shipment on its way to Maitland USA........ Hmmm wonder what it could be


could it be the strings???????

lol


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



pabowhunter03 said:


> could it be the strings???????
> 
> lol


Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy OFF!!!:darkbeer: LOL


----------



## Willy-an

Specialy for thoose who shoots a Maitland bow, join the MSU

The Maitland Special Unit

With join forces you will reach the top.

LOL......


----------



## drenalinxt

*bump up*

bump back to the top for good product, that will be on it's way to being number 1.


----------



## jcrain2

Bump it up!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

*ProLine* said:


> Shipment on its way to Maitland USA........ Hmmm wonder what it could be


Good work!!!


----------



## VanRijn

bump for an update!!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



BEETLE GUY said:


> Good work!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## BodiBuilt

*ProLine* said:


> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy OFF!!!:darkbeer: LOL


Please, DO TELL!
Or at least give us a hint


----------



## VanRijn

update?


----------



## markman

Where can you buy these bows? I can not find anything not even a website! Please help!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



BodiBuilt said:


> Please, DO TELL!
> Or at least give us a hint


Well its Strings of course 

And another shipment out this morning.


----------



## PoppieWellie

markman said:


> Where can you buy these bows? I can not find anything not even a website! Please help!


actually, there is a website address, you can find it somewhere in the thread for Maitland, not sure if it is hosted yet.

Bump for Rob


----------



## BodiBuilt

*ProLine* said:


> Well its Strings of course
> 
> And another shipment out this morning.


I'm interested in a set with custom color's myself... :shade:
Got any special deal's goin for AT member's who are purchasing a Maitland?


----------



## red44

markman said:


> Where can you buy these bows? I can not find anything not even a website! Please help!


Rob's the guy to talk to. PM sent.


----------



## DimeTimeTom

bodibuilt said:


> i'm interested in a set with custom color's myself... :shade:
> Got any special deal's goin for at member's who are purchasing a maitland?


 +1.


----------



## maitland

Updates.... Proline is going to include a coupon with our factory strings so that when you order a custom from him, he will make you an offer you can't refuse:shade:. Limbs are at the camo dippers and ready for color, Zeus risers are almost ready to ship for color and Retributions are right behind. The volume of bows has taken a few weeks longer than I thought and I apologize but I will say that everything has been done to perfection and you will really enjoy these bows. I am sampling a burnt orange color and will post it in a day or two so you can see what it looks like, its still not too late to change your mind on the colors.


----------



## VanRijn

got a picture of some risers hanging ready for shipment?? Give us a little taste of the process?


----------



## DimeTimeTom

maitland said:


> Updates.... Proline is going to include a coupon with our factory strings so that when you order a custom from him, he will make you an offer you can't refuse:shade:. Limbs are at the camo dippers and ready for color, Zeus risers are almost ready to ship for color and Retributions are right behind. The volume of bows has taken a few weeks longer than I thought and I apologize but I will say that everything has been done to perfection and you will really enjoy these bows. I am sampling a burnt orange color and will post it in a day or two so you can see what it looks like, its still not too late to change your mind on the colors.


Awesome, thanks proline. 

and thanks for the update.
my bowtech guardian's been giving me some trouble lately....may be grabbing a Ret later on after thunderchicken season :nyah:

For anyone reading these that have shot a guardian and a retribution how do they compare. i would think a guardian in my opinion would be hard to beat for a hunting rig, but if the Ret is near as quiet and crisp as my guardian ill be willing to put some overtime hours in... :decision:


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

No problem, Rob and I both are wanting to make sure everyone is happy with their Maitland set up. And we all know everyone likes custom colors  
So what we decided to do is send a coupon with each bow. So when you purchase a Maitland, you can send us the coupon(which is a great offer on the coupon) and get a set of Custom colors for you bow


----------



## Ignition kid

Bump for Maitland bows they look awesome and seem to be an awesome set of bows, I would really like to find an archery shop in my area that may have a few so I can shoot them. Great job guys!


----------



## upserman

DimeTimeTom said:


> Awesome, thanks proline.
> 
> and thanks for the update.
> my bowtech guardian's been giving me some trouble lately....may be grabbing a Ret later on after thunderchicken season :nyah:
> 
> For anyone reading these that have shot a guardian and a retribution how do they compare. i would think a guardian in my opinion would be hard to beat for a hunting rig, but if the Ret is near as quiet and crisp as my guardian ill be willing to put some overtime hours in... :decision:


I have had a couple of guardains and loved them. But the Ret is so much SMOOTHER with a deeper valley ( more leoff). At the shot it is as quite and vib free as the guard. Mine has been sold and waiting on a Ret.

Bob


----------



## red44

*ProLine* said:


> No problem, Rob and I both are wanting to make sure everyone is happy with their Maitland set up. And we all know everyone likes custom colors
> So what we decided to do is send a coupon with each bow. So when you purchase a Maitland, you can send us the coupon(which is a great offer on the coupon) and get a set of Custom colors for you bow


Nice. Thankyou.


----------



## markman

When is the website going to be up?


----------



## VanRijn

How much later than the zeus' will the retributions be done?


----------



## DimeTimeTom

upserman said:


> I have had a couple of guardains and loved them. But the Ret is so much SMOOTHER with a deeper valley ( more leoff). At the shot it is as quite and vib free as the guard. Mine has been sold and waiting on a Ret.
> 
> Bob


uh oh im in trouble....


----------



## archerynutNB

:banana:"PICS"...."PICS"....."PICS"!!!:dancing:


----------



## archerynutNB

How bout some "really close up" "Cam" photo's please! Those are one "sweet" looking design!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

VanRijn said:


> How much later than the zeus' will the retributions be done?


right behind


----------



## BEETLE GUY

archerynutNB said:


> :banana:"PICS"...."PICS"....."PICS"!!!:dancing:





archerynutNB said:


> How bout some "really close up" "Cam" photo's please! Those are one "sweet" looking design!


We will have some pics for you as soon as the parts come in and put together... Promise


----------



## red44

maitland said:


> Updates.... Proline is going to include a coupon with our factory strings so that when you order a custom from him, he will make you an offer you can't refuse:shade:. Limbs are at the camo dippers and ready for color, Zeus risers are almost ready to ship for color and Retributions are right behind. The volume of bows has taken a few weeks longer than I thought and I apologize but I will say that everything has been done to perfection and you will really enjoy these bows. I am sampling a burnt orange color and will post it in a day or two so you can see what it looks like, its still not too late to change your mind on the colors.


I'm still in for camo on #1 Zeus. Burnt orange? Oh we will want pics.


----------



## PoppieWellie

BEETLE GUY said:


> We will have some pics for you as soon as the parts come in and put together... Promise


Friend of mine at the club was thinking of getting a bowtech Destroyer, or a Strother. His jaw dropped when I showed him the pictures of Zeus and the Retribution. Now I think he is having a second thought. hehe!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

PoppieWellie said:


> Friend of mine at the club was thinking of getting a bowtech Destroyer, or a Strother. His jaw dropped when I showed him the pictures of Zeus and the Retribution. Now I think he is having a second thought. hehe!


Let him shoot yours and I know he'll be ordering one soon after


----------



## BodiBuilt




----------



## hoefj

maitland said:


> Updates.... Proline is going to include a coupon with our factory strings so that when you order a custom from him, he will make you an offer you can't refuse:shade:. Limbs are at the camo dippers and ready for color, Zeus risers are almost ready to ship for color and Retributions are right behind. The volume of bows has taken a few weeks longer than I thought and I apologize but I will say that everything has been done to perfection and you will really enjoy these bows. I am sampling a burnt orange color and will post it in a day or two so you can see what it looks like, its still not too late to change your mind on the colors.


oh great now you might offer a burnt orange, just when i thought i had it all figured out...


----------



## sclampa

Is there a website for the specs?


----------



## drenalinxt

*yes*



sclampa said:


> Is there a website for the specs?


You can find the specs on this thread i think they are on the 2nd or 3rd page might look through the first 3-4 pages to find them. But they are on here.


----------



## maitland

*Bows in action video....*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tPfYC4jmhI


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

ProLine BowStrings for Maitland USA.


----------



## BodiBuilt

*WhoHooo!*

Looks like green and brown for camo bows and black and silver for target?


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

That is correct


----------



## jcrain2

SWEEEEEET! I can hardly wait! Strings look awesome. Nice work!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



maitland said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tpfyc4jmhi


nice!!!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

*ProLine* said:


> ProLine BowStrings for Maitland USA.


Looks good!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Thank you!!! I'm sure Rob is getting anxious to put them bows together


----------



## DimeTimeTom

rock on! alot of time in that pile of strings, looks great

one of those black and silver sets is mine! :shade::shade::shade:

can't wait


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



DimeTimeTom said:


> rock on! alot of time in that pile of strings, looks great
> 
> one of those black and silver sets is mine! :shade::shade::shade:
> 
> can't wait


Lol, Sounds good, be sure to let me know how you like them


----------



## drenalinxt

*bump*

back to the top for #1


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Getting closer...


----------



## VanRijn

sent the zeus off to dip yet?


----------



## drenalinxt

*evening*

Bump for the evening. :thumbs_up


----------



## maitland

Well no go on the orange, it looks to gold to me but we gave it a try.


----------



## VanRijn

did sorta turn out yellowish huh?


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



maitland said:


> Well no go on the orange, it looks to gold to me but we gave it a try.


WOW!!! Still looks amazing to me!!!! I mean WOW!!!


----------



## VanRijn

*ProLine* said:


> WOW!!! Still looks amazing to me!!!! I mean WOW!!!


well yeah the maitland bows could make baby poo green look good.


----------



## DimeTimeTom

what press have you been using for the zeus?


----------



## maitland

DimeTimeTom said:


> what press have you been using for the zeus?


Last Chance Archery Press


----------



## DimeTimeTom

maitland said:


> Last Chance Archery Press


thanks.

that burnt orange still looks pretty nice, but then again i think that riser would look nice in any color.


----------



## jcrain2

I think that looks sweeeeeet! I don't know what color you would call it but it is still nice! Can't wait for my Retribution!


----------



## shootthewhatnow

jcrain2 said:


> I think that looks sweeeeeet! I don't know what color you would call it but it is still nice! Can't wait for my Retribution!


Looks gold to me... :shade: 

Already have a bow that color... thinkin somethin differnt would be a good idear.

:darkbeer:


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Ok, Its official. I NEED a flat black retribution. I mean NEED. 
No this is not where someone really WANTS something they think they NEED. I mean I NEED it.
Ok some maybe I do just WANT it.... But look at those things, they look amazing. By far the coolest looking bows on the market.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

I just had a good question come Via PM.

What materials are we using for Maitland USA..?

Well Maitland USA and ProLine BowStrings have put the absolute best combination together for these bows.

24 Strands, 452x By BCY.
Served in .014" Halo serving,BCY.
Center Served, 62xs .021" BCY.
All ends are served with 1200x.

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## shootthewhatnow

maitland said:


> Updates.... Proline is going to include a coupon with our factory strings so that when you order a custom from him, he will make you an offer you can't refuse:shade:. Limbs are at the camo dippers and ready for color, Zeus risers are almost ready to ship for color and Retributions are right behind. The volume of bows has taken a few weeks longer than I thought and I apologize but I will say that everything has been done to perfection and you will really enjoy these bows. I am sampling a burnt orange color and will post it in a day or two so you can see what it looks like, its still not too late to change your mind on the colors.


Hey Rob,

Does this include the speedcams for the Zeus? Should I get my checkbook ready?

:teeth:


----------



## PoppieWellie

looks great to me!


----------



## red44

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903

those are some awesome looking bows and strings


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Rob has really Outdone himself here... This is seriously the first time I've been realllllllly excited about bows coming out in a very very long time.
The Long riser is what makes me want them, very stable.


----------



## archerynutNB

"I agree"! That gold riser looks sharp along with the silver cams. "Man" I love the look of those cams! I just can't stop saying that!! Add some gold or silver accessory’s…and even sharper! I’ll admit it’s not “MY” Favorite color…..but it still looks awesome!:thumbs_up


----------



## BEETLE GUY

maitland said:


> Well no go on the orange, it looks to gold to me but we gave it a try.


Now, you can cut it up lol Or.... Dryfire time!


----------



## drenalinxt

*bump*

bump up for the night


----------



## VanRijn

BEETLE GUY said:


> Now, you can cut it up lol Or.... Dryfire time!


or he can give it to me


----------



## drenalinxt

*bump*

bump for rob


----------



## VanRijn

any update on if the risers are at paint yet?


----------



## archerynutNB

Lets keep this thread going for "Maitland USA"! I gotta see more pics......ti'll I scrape my $$$$ together!! I am still looking and reading about all the others...then I come back to this thread! I am thinking of a "Custom" dip job on one of these babys! oooooh the colors I've got in mind!


----------



## BodiBuilt

BodiBuilt said:


> How will you outfit your new Maitland?
> My Zeus will mainly be used for thing's "Other" than hunting.
> -Sight- I am still undecided as to what sight I would like to go with... (?)
> -Rest- Limb Driver
> -Stabilizer- Paradigm S.O.S.
> -Other- C.T.A. also from Paradigm
> 
> Please share your thought's and intension's!


Well, after lot's and lot's of pondering I finally decided I would go with a black Sure-Loc Supreme with a 9" bar for my sight... one sight does all. I will have a Viper scope with a wrapped green .019 up pin (no lens), a CR Apex with sun shade and a 4x and 6x lens, and a Sure-Loc Lethal Weapon pin attachment all interchangeble and pre-mounted on 3rd axis leveling blocks...
That aught'a cover it 

Oh, and I also decided to go all "Target Gloss Black" on the entire bow instead of Gloss Black and Polished 

I can hardly wait 'till they are done cookin! :hungry:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

VanRijn said:


> any update on if the risers are at paint yet?


Not yet...


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Keep this to the top


----------



## blmarlin

Any update on the speed cams and their expected speeds?


----------



## BEETLE GUY

blmarlin said:


> Any update on the speed cams and their expected speeds?


The speed cams will do 330+


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



BEETLE GUY said:


> The speed cams will do 330+


Very nice!!


----------



## BodiBuilt

*Holy Smokin Arrow's!*



BEETLE GUY said:


> The speed cams will do 330+


What arrow spine would I need for 330+fps cams with a 31" shaft at near 32" draw length?


----------



## DimeTimeTom

BodiBuilt said:


> Well, after lot's and lot's of pondering I finally decided I would go with a black Sure-Loc Supreme with a 9" bar for my sight... one sight does all. I will have a Viper scope with a wrapped green .019 up pin (no lens), a CR Apex with sun shade and a 4x and 6x lens, and a Sure-Loc Lethal Weapon pin attachment all interchangeble and pre-mounted on 3rd axis leveling blocks...
> That aught'a cover it
> 
> Oh, and I also decided to go all "Target Gloss Black" on the entire bow instead of Gloss Black and Polished
> 
> I can hardly wait 'till they are done cookin! :hungry:


Im going with a sure-loc and lethal weapon attachment also with a specialty super-D scope for indoor rounds and fita

im gonna dip my sight in a oak woodgrain, and green knob set.
gonna go for a completly unique look on this beast


----------



## DimeTimeTom

anyone happen to have the maitland usa address. i need to get the rest of my payment out and seem to have lost my PM:embara:

Guessing rob's a little busy :tongue:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

DimeTimeTom said:


> anyone happen to have the maitland usa address. i need to get the rest of my payment out and seem to have lost my PM:embara:
> 
> Guessing rob's a little busy :tongue:


2333 Fernwood Ct
Sparks, Nevada 89434

payable to: Maitland USA


----------



## red44

You barely beat me to it!


----------



## VanRijn

so any guestimation of time of shipment?


----------



## red44

Tomorrow, stand by the mailbox.




































:zip: I'm as anxious as you bro, just bustin ya.


----------



## drenalinxt

*hey guy's*

Talk to rob today, things are moving right along. Zeus is about to go dip and retro following behind limbs are already done and ready. That is for the first run, so everyone that has ordered already is on the first run i am sure. so hang in there guy's (Creativity and Perfection) takes time. He said that once he gets the risers, that putting together takes no time at all, so just about ready boy's. :wink:


----------



## DimeTimeTom

BEETLE GUY said:


> 2333 Fernwood Ct
> Sparks, Nevada 89434
> 
> payable to: Maitland USA


thank you very much.

can't wait to get mine so i can sell the other 2 and get a retribution. haha


----------



## DimeTimeTom

wonder who the lucky ones gonna be that gets to post up pics of the first one recieved* :darkbeer:


----------



## drenalinxt

*Bump*

Bump up for rob. :wink:


----------



## DimeTimeTom

my zeus is officially paid for :wink: well it will be when that last MO gets to nevada that is.

now i can start counting my pennies for some b-stinger side rods, and a leathal weapon pin set for my sure-loc.


----------



## jcrain2

Fantastic! You won't be disappointed.






DimeTimeTom said:


> my zeus is officially paid for :wink: well it will be when that last MO gets to nevada that is.
> 
> now i can start counting my pennies for some b-stinger side rods, and a leathal weapon pin set for my sure-loc.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Want to keep everyone in the loop... There has been a small delay on the machining of the risers, looks to be that the Zeus risers will be shipping out of the machine shop early next week. Sorry for the delay but it's completely out of our hands. I will post when I know more on the Ret risers.

Thanks, Les


----------



## red44

Thanks Les. Nobody want's a rush job.


----------



## drenalinxt

*yes*



BEETLE GUY said:


> Want to keep everyone in the loop... There has been a small delay on the machining of the risers, looks to be that the Zeus risers will be shipping out of the machine shop early next week. Sorry for the delay but it's completely out of our hands. I will post when I know more on the Ret risers.
> 
> Thanks, Les


i said to rob, yesterday. That createtivity and perfection takes time. So yes we want perfection. :wink:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Rob will be making sure that things get done on the manufacturing side and I will be answering any questions you might have. We're trying to keep everything as smooth as possible. You can pm or email me.


Thanks again, Les


----------



## drenalinxt

*bump*

bump for number 1, going to the top


----------



## red44

TTT, we're getting yet so close to having them in hand. :darkbeer:


----------



## rcgerchow

Beetle Guy you got a PM.


----------



## jcrain2

:beer: Here's to another day closer! :beer:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

rcgerchow said:


> Beetle Guy you got a PM.


pm sent


----------



## DimeTimeTom

TTT

thanks for letting me know you got my mail Rob.


----------



## jcrain2

bump!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Another day of working hard, good work guys.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

To the top


----------



## DimeTimeTom

happy easter!


----------



## VanRijn

so any eggs headed out for dipping today?





(by eggs i meant zeus' of course)


----------



## archerynutNB

I'm "still"…."Interested"...…:tongue:”Intrigued”c:…Just don’t have the $$dough$$ yet!:sad:


----------



## jcrain2

archerynutNB said:


> I'm "still"…."Interested"...…:tongue:”Intrigued”c:…Just don’t have the $$dough$$ yet!:sad:



Keep saving it is going to be well worth your money!


----------



## VanRijn

bump for the race to the finish.


----------



## PoppieWellie

bump for Maitland


----------



## jcrain2

Bump for another day closer!


----------



## defrost

those are cool


----------



## maitland

Guys we are getting very close. The machine time was longer than expected but still on track. Retribution Risers will start machining middle of next week right after the Zeus. I will keep everyone updated as we move forward.


----------



## DimeTimeTom

maitland said:


> Guys we are getting very close. The machine time was longer than expected but still on track. Retribution Risers will start machining middle of next week right after the Zeus. I will keep everyone updated as we move forward.


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## shootthewhatnow

DimeTimeTom said:


> :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


+1:smile:


----------



## BodiBuilt

*Just Got Back From Vacation*

Did I miss anything?


----------



## BodiBuilt

*Back To The Top!*


----------



## P.Smash

Bump.....pm sent Mr. Maitland


----------



## red44

Bump TTT for Maitland. :darkbeer:


----------



## PoppieWellie

post Easter Bump for Maitland


----------



## DimeTimeTom

Got a new set of victory x-ringers last week for the new setup. guess we'll see how i like em. 250's may be too stiff for me


----------



## Mathewsju

any idea for timeline for the speed cams?:wink:


----------



## VanRijn

bump for an update.


----------



## BodiBuilt

*What's New?*

It's been awfull quiet on this thread lately...

Do we have any finished risers and limbs yet? 

~ Back to the top ~


----------



## maitland

It is the calm before the storm.


----------



## BodiBuilt

*That Sounds Like Good News!*

:hungry:


----------



## VanRijn

well with a storm comes a 5 day forcast usually


----------



## DimeTimeTom

yall are like 8 year olds the day before christmas haha :icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol:


----------



## VanRijn

DimeTimeTom said:


> yall are like 8 year olds the day before christmas haha :icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol:


and thats a bad thing?......................:wink:


----------



## DimeTimeTom

not a bit, im as giddy as you all are :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_upccasion1:


----------



## archerynutNB

You know what?........................for the last week or so I have been drooling over one of those "Carbin Make Tricks"!....But you know what else?.....Now I am back here drooling over a Maitland again! And the Make Tricks...doesn't look so good any more. I've made up my mind for good! Just a bit more $$ .....and I'm placing my order for a Maitland!



By the way BEETLE GUY...I sent you a PM........We got questions....you got answers!


----------



## DimeTimeTom

good choice :shade:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Any questions or orders please pm me or use my email [email protected]

Thanks, Les


----------



## HOTTSCENTS

Hey Terd Read your Dang PMs :darkbeer:



maitland said:


> It is the calm before the storm.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

NEVADA HUNTER said:


> Hey Terd Read your Dang PMs :darkbeer:


Hey Mark, how ya been? Met you at the show in Reno ( I'm the guy with the bear sticks)


----------



## BodiBuilt

*A Little Birdie Told Me...*

Things are getting real close! :gossip:
:whoo:


----------



## archerynutNB

While we are waiting to see more pics of these great looking Maitland bows. I was just wondering if someone could explain to me the differences in some of these color finishes? 
Both of the bows I have now were film dipped. And pretty much anyone in archery knows how that works. But I wasn't sure exactly how "Anodizing" was done, so I Googled it. So I now better understand that process. So here is a question. What is the difference in the "Gloss" and "Matte" finishes. They are both Anodized right? Is it just a clear top coat on the Gloss, or is there a polishing done also? And the Chrome look Maitland bows in the photo's on this thread... Is that finish an Anodized "Silver" or actually a Chrome finish. 
And what about limbs? If I go lets say with a gloss black riser and black limbs can I get the limbs with a gloss as well?


----------



## BEETLE GUY

archerynutNB said:


> While we are waiting to see more pics of these great looking Maitland bows. I was just wondering if someone could explain to me the differences in some of these color finishes?
> Both of the bows I have now were film dipped. And pretty much anyone in archery knows how that works. But I wasn't sure exactly how "Anodizing" was done, so I Googled it. So I now better understand that process. So here is a question. What is the difference in the "Gloss" and "Matte" finishes. They are both Anodized right? Is it just a clear top coat on the Gloss, or is there a polishing done also? And the Chrome look Maitland bows in the photo's on this thread... Is that finish an Anodized "Silver" or actually a Chrome finish.
> And what about limbs? If I go lets say with a gloss black riser and black limbs can I get the limbs with a gloss as well?


Polishing is the dif between the gloss and flat


----------



## maitland

archerynutNB said:


> While we are waiting to see more pics of these great looking Maitland bows. I was just wondering if someone could explain to me the differences in some of these color finishes?
> Both of the bows I have now were film dipped. And pretty much anyone in archery knows how that works. But I wasn't sure exactly how "Anodizing" was done, so I Googled it. So I now better understand that process. So here is a question. What is the difference in the "Gloss" and "Matte" finishes. They are both Anodized right? Is it just a clear top coat on the Gloss, or is there a polishing done also? And the Chrome look Maitland bows in the photo's on this thread... Is that finish an Anodized "Silver" or actually a Chrome finish.
> And what about limbs? If I go lets say with a gloss black riser and black limbs can I get the limbs with a gloss as well?


The aluminum is polished before anodized, and I bead blast the aluminum before anodizing to get the matte finish. Some manufacturers do it other ways. The model that looks like chrome is just a polished aluminum with no top coats. Limbs can be painted with a gloss or a flat black but we offer them in flat.


----------



## archerynutNB

"Thanks" BEETLE GUY! And "Thanks" also Rob! 

A couple more questions if I may.

What other color dip options do you offer for "Limbs" other than black or Camo? For example could I get a "Carbon Fiber" pattern.
And could you maybe post a photo of an anodized "Silver" cam if you have one done in that color? Just trying to decide on a color scheme. 

Sorry to keep bugging you guys with questions :embara:.........I know you are are busy trying to get the first bows out.  Thanks again!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

archerynutNB said:


> "Thanks" BEETLE GUY! And "Thanks" also Rob!
> 
> A couple more questions if I may.
> 
> What other color dip options do you offer for "Limbs" other than black or Camo? For example could I get a "Carbon Fiber" pattern.
> And could you maybe post a photo of an anodized "Silver" cam if you have one done in that color? Just trying to decide on a color scheme.
> 
> Sorry to keep bugging you guys with questions :embara:.........I know you are are busy trying to get the first bows out.  Thanks again!


Let me talk to Rob about the color schemes that we are offering.


----------



## archerynutNB

Very good! Me appreciates it very muchly! Thanks again!


----------



## wirenut583

*pics please*

sure is alot of wa-wa not enough PICS


----------



## BEETLE GUY

wirenut583 said:


> sure is alot of wa-wa not enough PICS


Here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tPfYC4jmhI


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Colors on target bow will be polished black red blue... Limbs will come in flat black or camo We will offer custom orders if you want something dif:wink:


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I think he means actual pics of Maitland bows in customers hands.:wink:
Last week a friend of mine, and archery shop owner asked me what I was hearing about the Maitland bows...you know how were the reviews on them. I had to reply with that as far as I knew not a single Maitland bow has been produced for a dealer or customer. Halfway through April, and not a bow out yet??? I said as far as I know. He said the pics he'd seen looked nice. Now honestly, what is the real world time frame for these bows before they start to make it into customers hands? Also what is the MAP going to be on these bows?


----------



## Blue Tick

Beetle....check your PM's mucho pronto!!!!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> I think he means actual pics of Maitland bows in customers hands.:wink:
> Last week a friend of mine, and archery shop owner asked me what I was hearing about the Maitland bows...you know how were the reviews on them. I had to reply with that as far as I knew not a single Maitland bow has been produced for a dealer or customer. Halfway through April, and not a bow out yet??? I said as far as I know. He said the pics he'd seen looked nice. Now honestly, what is the real world time frame for these bows before they start to make it into customers hands? Also what is the MAP going to be on these bows?


First productions are always the hardest. We've learned a lot and there are many changes on production for 2011. With that said, looks like the machining will be completed this week on the Zues risers and out by the end of the week to put the finishing touches on. When completed, the we will be putting them together and out to the public.
MAP on this first run or for the 2011 line?


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

BEETLE GUY said:


> First productions are always the hardest. We've learned a lot and there are many changes on production for 2011. With that said, looks like the machining will be completed this week on the Zues risers and out by the end of the week to put the finishing touches on. When completed, the we will be putting them together and out to the public.
> MAP on this first run or for the 2011 line?


What's the difference between the 2011 line compared to the current first run...are there any changes? Just wondering what price a guy coming into a Maitland dealer can expect to pay for a Maitland bow?


----------



## red44

Good grief, let the guy get the first run out the door will ya? I think when he does, and gets feedback from owners will be the time to look into any changes, if needed. Let him get his feet on the ground.


----------



## archerynutNB

BEETLE GUY said:


> Colors on target bow will be polished black red blue... Limbs will come in flat black or camo We will offer custom orders if you want something dif:wink:



"Thanks" Beetle Guy! I will be in touch!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

red44 said:


> Good grief, let the guy get the first run out the door will ya? I think when he does, and gets feedback from owners will be the time to look into any changes, if needed. Let him get his feet on the ground.


I'm not asking for any changes...please read the posts before you jump to any conclusions. He (BEETLE GUY) made reference to first run models and 2011 models. I just wondered why he would reference the MAP on 2011 bows. All I wanted to know was the MAP on the current bows being produced, 2011 is a long ways away. I'm only asking because a dealer asked me about Maitland and I figured I would find out some info for him.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> What's the difference between the 2011 line compared to the current first run...are there any changes? Just wondering what price a guy coming into a Maitland dealer can expect to pay for a Maitland bow?


The high end bow (Ret and Zues) are staying the same but we will add 2 new bows with cost being less on them. They will not have the long riser nor will they have billet alum. riser. Still a great bow.

Prices will depend on the pack they choose. We have some great prices on the bows that we are producing now. These prices are only for dealers. If anyone wants dealer info and they have an archery shop, please contact me through a pm or an email

Thanks, Les


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

OK, thanks for the info. Guess I'll tell him you have to be a dealer to find out how much they sell for. Pretty sure he won't be picking up a line with no reviews and no idea of how much they will be selling for. Pretty hard to convince someone to commit to a new bow line based solely on a You Tube video and a few pics here on AT. Good luck with the new line this year.


----------



## BodiBuilt

*If I Wanted More Specific Info...*

If I am interested in purchasing a new Maitland bow I should simply contact either Rob or Les for more specific information reguarding pricing and options that are available.
If I am interested in being a Maitland dealer I should do the same...

Seem's like a simple concept to me 

~BUMP!~

...For Rob and the others involved in working their butt's off to make these bows a reality!
:darkbeer:


----------



## DimeTimeTom

BodiBuilt said:


> If I am interested in purchasing a new Maitland bow I should simply contact either Rob or Les for more specific information reguarding pricing and options that are available.
> If I am interested in being a Maitland dealer I should do the same...
> 
> Seem's like a simple concept to me
> 
> ~BUMP!~
> 
> ...For Rob and the others involved in working their butt's off to make these bows a reality!
> :darkbeer:


+1, lots of work to even be where they're at now.

alot of wait even with the big established companys from what i hear..


----------



## mdewitt71

*Are these bows even out yet...on the streets?*

I know, I know a new company first year.............got it. 
But, I see now the thread is on page 18, it's months after the ATA show, and I have yet to see or hear of anyone with one of these bows besides the Youtube stuff. 
I heard there was a speed cam in the works is that still true, will all the bows come with the faster cam?


----------



## BodiBuilt

*Someone Please Correct Me If I Am Wrong,*



mdewitt71 said:


> *Are these bows even out yet...on the streets?*
> 
> I know, I know a new company first year.............got it.
> But, I see now the thread is on page 18, it's months after the ATA show, and I have yet to see or hear of anyone with one of these bows besides the Youtube stuff.
> I heard there was a speed cam in the works is that still true, will all the bows come with the faster cam?


NO, to my knowledge no (consumer) has possession of a Maitland bow (yet)... but it won't be long now!
The "adjustable" cam's will be available soonest with the "speed" cam's following closely behind.. If you are in a hurry to take possesion of your new bow, or are unsure of your exact draw length the adjustable cam's will be the way to go.
The "speed" cam's will be available for both the Retribution and the Zeus.
The speed cam's are rumored to produce speed's in excess of 330fps


----------



## archerynutNB

*"Well worth the wait"!*



BodiBuilt said:


> NO, to my knowledge no (consumer) has possession of a Maitland bow (yet)... but it won't be long now!
> The "adjustable" cam's will be available soonest with the "speed" cam's following closely behind.. If you are in a hurry to take possesion of your new bow, or are unsure of your exact draw length the adjustable cam's will be the way to go.
> The "speed" cam's will be available for both the Retribution and the Zeus.
> The speed cam's are rumored to produce speed's in excess of 330fps



Sounds about right to me Bodibuilt!

People have to keep in mind here, that unlike some of the other bow company’s that have worked on their designs for a year previous...maybe longer before releasing them to the public. The Maitland design was pioneered right here on AT in just the last few months. Rob asked for members input, and the bows were tweaked in that direction. 

Everything has been open to discussion with the development. Even letting us in on color samples etc. as they were being thought up! Not too many company’s that let archers give their 2 cents while the bow is being built! I can't imagine the testing time that went into lets say the Matrix or Destroyers before they hit the streets (or woods). 

Rob started out with a rough prototype last year when he started asking for input, then the initial models went to the ATA show. Even after that, he was "still" telling us he was making minor changes and tweaking the design. 
I read on here all the time lately about the long waiting lists for Strothers and Elites (Months in fact) Even about dealers dropping the line because they are unable to get their bow orders. 

Looking back on how long I have been following the Maitland progress, And this is only April...seems they are moving along pretty good to me. The thing is that Rob could have kept all this to himself and then, waited to get all the dealers lined up before putting a bow in the consumers hand. But he chose to listen to archers and get it right first. then he went even further to offer the first models out the door to members here. Just to thank them for the input. And to also use us as guinea pigs to test them (which we don‘t mind). For established company's that have been in business for a while, releasing a new model is not that big a deal. But producing two totally new bow models, and at the same time getting your company off the ground floor is a big undertaking.

I have yet to order one, only because of my $$ situation at the time. I was already to send a payment yesterday….but truck repairs stole that from me. So it will be a bit longer for me. I don’t care how long I have to wait, as long as I get one of these baby’s!


----------



## maitland

archerynutNB said:


> Sounds about right to me Bodibuilt!
> 
> People have to keep in mind here, that unlike some of the other bow company’s that have worked on their designs for a year previous...maybe longer before releasing them to the public. The Maitland design was pioneered right here on AT in just the last few months. Rob asked for members input, and the bows were tweaked in that direction.
> 
> Everything has been open to discussion with the development. Even letting us in on color samples etc. as they were being thought up! Not too many company’s that let archers give their 2 cents while the bow is being built! I can't imagine the testing time that went into lets say the Matrix or Destroyers before they hit the streets (or woods).
> 
> Rob started out with a rough prototype last year when he started asking for input, then the initial models went to the ATA show. Even after that, he was "still" telling us he was making minor changes and tweaking the design.
> I read on here all the time lately about the long waiting lists for Strothers and Elites (Months in fact) Even about dealers dropping the line because they are unable to get their bow orders.
> 
> Looking back on how long I have been following the Maitland progress, And this is only April...seems they are moving along pretty good to me. The thing is that Rob could have kept all this to himself and then, waited to get all the dealers lined up before putting a bow in the consumers hand. But he chose to listen to archers and get it right first. then he went even further to offer the first models out the door to members here. Just to thank them for the input. And to also use us as guinea pigs to test them (which we don‘t mind). For established company's that have been in business for a while, releasing a new model is not that big a deal. But producing two totally new bow models, and at the same time getting your company off the ground floor is a big undertaking.
> 
> I have yet to order one, only because of my $$ situation at the time. I was already to send a payment yesterday….but truck repairs stole that from me. So it will be a bit longer for me. I don’t care how long I have to wait, as long as I get one of these baby’s!


Thank You! It has been a few months after the show and I know guys want them asap. I have really enjoyed the input from everyone and now that I have become a little seasoned on large production runs, Things will become more efficient in the future. The bows are flawless and I wouldn't accept anything less. So far we have had a huge worldwide interest and we are picking up quite a few dealers so from here forward things will pick up pace. Everyone that has a pre order will be receiving their bows first. I will be asking future input on design as we move forward and share with you, as I have in the past, my design ideas. I hope you enjoy it as much as I do and want to produce for you the high performance bows you ask for. We are very close to getting the bows shipped and the website will go up right after the photographer gets the high def photos of the models.


----------



## Bash Master

I would like to play with the long one.


----------



## VanRijn

Bash Master said:


> I would like to play with the long one.


sounds like a personal problem to me.........boom buuuuurn...j/k

It is taking a while but I know he is just taking the time to make them right the first time. You cant become a top bow company in the first year, but you can go out of business the first year if you put a bad product on the market. Looking forward to getting my bow and seeing the website Rob.


----------



## red44

ArcherynutNB and Rob, that's why I went with a Maitland. I can't wait to have it in hand and report back my findings. Maitland took the long road, but always involving the consumer. If it takes a little longer to get them off and running, so be it. They are making a REAL effort to make the bows WE asked for. I can only imagine what is truely involved in making it happen, surely it's more than most would have expected.


----------



## reezen11

these bows also come with some nice strings:wink:


----------



## archerynutNB

I just want to add, that I myself cannot take any credit for imput into these bow designs. Many others here deserve that pat on the back. I jumped on the Maitland bandwagon only after the pics of the bows were posted. The main thing that got me excited was the look of the bows. I like the way the riser is cut to support the limb load, The slim grip, and I especially love the cam configuration. The bows just look "COOL" to me. Lets face it, thats what draws everyone to a bow initially. And judging from the video, I am sure they will "perform" just as good as they look!


----------



## maitland

*Machining the Zeus*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euD0G3DGg_w

Here is a clip of the big dog being machined.


----------



## VanRijn

rob is that the 2nd side that they are doing because it looks like the cutt outs are already in it? Or am i missing something about how this machine opperates?


----------



## VanRijn

cool video though never seen a bow being cnced.


----------



## archerynutNB

"Great video"! Awesome machine to watch in action. Thanks for the link!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

I feel we are getting close!


----------



## Lowedog

*Machining...*

need to get one of these in that shop. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnEZuvgiYoU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_ZMMB9g58s&annotation_id=annotation_113254&feature=iv


----------



## BriceJ MI

anyone know the ibo speeds


----------



## VanRijn

318 on the zeus 313 on the ret but the ret was tested at 29" thats with the smooth cams though not sure about speed cams.


----------



## VanRijn

have the zeus' been sent off to dip yet?


----------



## BEETLE GUY

VanRijn said:


> have the zeus' been sent off to dip yet?


don't know


----------



## gdzfast12

Rob, any chance of me getting my hands on either bow with a speed cam in time for antelope season?


----------



## SpeedKills728

I joined at right after i saw these bows, they look sweet and look to shoot amazingly smooth from the video. just wondernin what anyone would think of for a time frame of when these bows will be sent out to dealers, and if you had a website or some kind of dealer locator so i can shoot one. Lokks like a great bow, wanna shoot one bad


----------



## BEETLE GUY

The web will be up right after we get the bows together. With that said, I haven't heard anything on the risers as of yet. But we are hoping the Zues will be roling out by the end of the month.


----------



## VanRijn

btw i had a question. In the thread it says the zeus is 37.5" but in the video it says 38" which is it?


----------



## VanRijn

no answer as to the ata of the zeus?


----------



## BEETLE GUY

VanRijn said:


> no answer as to the ata of the zeus?


Bow is considered a 38" but it is a tad under.


----------



## RKELK

jcrain2 said:


> bump!


Info on the " Toad Bow Press"


----------



## VanRijn

bump............any pictures of some finished risers hanging in a group?


----------



## maitland

Here is a pattern we sampled last week. The dipper said it looked like lightning and would go well with a bow called Zeus. Lots of great patterns out there and your input is welcome for any other target options in the future.


----------



## VanRijn

looks cool rob


----------



## VanRijn

might have to change my limbs to looking like that.........ill think about it.


----------



## VanRijn

can you make the lightning different colors? like blue for a blue bow or red for a red one etc?


----------



## VanRijn

decided to brighten up the picture and sharped it a bit so it can be seen better.


----------



## archerynutNB

"I like it"!!!!:thumbs_up Polished black riser, with those limbs?...Beauteeeeee!


----------



## archerynutNB

In the famous words of "Loyd Christmas"...............""UH LUK ET UH LAUT"!


----------



## DimeTimeTom

i like it too, looks unique. :thumbs_up
i dont think it would fit too well with my current visions i have on my finished bow though.


----------



## shootthewhatnow

maitland said:


> Here is a pattern we sampled last week. The dipper said it looked like lightning and would go well with a bow called Zeus. Lots of great patterns out there and your input is welcome for any other target options in the future.


Can the whole bow be done with this?...

Also... someone below asked if this comes in differnt colors :shade:... Black background with orange or red lightning?


----------



## maitland

shootthewhatnow said:


> Can the whole bow be done with this?...
> 
> Also... someone below asked if this comes in differnt colors :shade:... Black background with orange or red lightning?


Oregon Hydrographics can do this pattern.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Rob, I sent you a PM.


----------



## DimeTimeTom

maitland said:


> Oregon Hydrographics can do this pattern.


Ive been seeing some mothwing mimicry bow done and that stuff looks sweet.
the winter mimicry looks great on anything, and even a common military digital would be a nice option.

if Oregon Hydrographics is gonna do your dipping why not have the choice of the patterns they offer for a charge or something kinda like a hoyt custom shop thing. they carry alot of really nice unique camos that would really blend in with certain regions but wouldnt be thought of as a bulk production camo. 

just a thought. id pay a little extra for a winter mothwing mimicry retribution.


----------



## maitland

DimeTimeTom said:


> Ive been seeing some mothwing mimicry bow done and that stuff looks sweet.
> the winter mimicry looks great on anything, and even a common military digital would be a nice option.
> 
> if Oregon Hydrographics is gonna do your dipping why not have the choice of the patterns they offer for a charge or something kinda like a hoyt custom shop thing. they carry alot of really nice unique camos that would really blend in with certain regions but wouldnt be thought of as a bulk production camo.
> 
> just a thought. id pay a little extra for a winter mothwing mimicry retribution.


We offer that. Go to www.oregonhydrographics.com and check out there patterns. Call Mike and ask him what he will charge you for the pattern and I will have your bow done.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Is that you ROB!


----------



## maitland

*Here is an interesting video on the Zeus riser end work.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGOsGMz0aH4


----------



## DimeTimeTom

maitland said:


> We offer that. Go to www.oregonhydrographics.com and check out there patterns. Call Mike and ask him what he will charge you for the pattern and I will have your bow done.


right on!

http://www.o-hg.net/ may be the correct link yours didn't work for me


----------



## DimeTimeTom

haha this camo caught my eye 

http://www.teamhard.com/


----------



## archerynutNB

Cool video! Slick bit changer on that machine! Can't wait ti'll it works on mine!


----------



## archerynutNB

DimeTimeTom said:


> haha this camo caught my eye
> 
> http://www.teamhard.com/


Cool camo....just don't think the wife would be too pleased with it though.


----------



## Lowedog

What is the machine time per riser?


----------



## DimeTimeTom

archerynutNB said:


> Cool camo....just don't think the wife would be too pleased with it though.


yea it actually looks decent but not quite the family type camo haha


----------



## maitland

Lowedog said:


> What is the machine time per riser?


I think he sad about 80 minutes per riser complete.


----------



## VanRijn

are we getting close to the zeus' being sent out for dipping?


----------



## Admiral Vixen

VanRijn said:


> are we getting close to the zeus' being sent out for dipping?


Girl version=Zena??


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Admiral Vixen said:


> Girl version=Zena??


Good try:wink:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

VanRijn said:


> are we getting close to the zeus' being sent out for dipping?


Yes! The risers should be in this week and we will put some finishing touches on them. Then they will ship to OH and the color will be placed on in Nevada.


----------



## VanRijn

any guess on when the retributions will be getting machined?


----------



## VanRijn

ohio for the dip and nevada for the target colors is that what im understanding?


----------



## maitland

VanRijn said:


> ohio for the dip and nevada for the target colors is that what im understanding?


We will start the anodized colors and polishing this week and start shipping ASAP and camo is right behind that. Camo dip is in OR not OH, don't mind Les he has six fingers on one hand.


----------



## Lowedog

maitland said:


> I think he sad about 80 minutes per riser complete.



Not trying to knock the shop you are using but with the right machine that time could probably be cut in half at least. Those Fadals he is using are pretty old school.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

OH= Oregon Hydrographics


----------



## BEETLE GUY

maitland said:


> We will start the anodized colors and polishing this week and start shipping ASAP and camo is right behind that. Camo dip is in OR not OH, don't mind Les he has six fingers on one hand.


lol


----------



## VanRijn

which hand is it beetle????


----------



## DimeTimeTom

is the matt black anodized or powdercoated?


----------



## kris bassett

You sure have some good looking bows!! If and when I ever have a dealer near I will make it a point to give one a try.:darkbeer:


----------



## Mikegb88

maitland said:


> Here is a pattern we sampled last week. The dipper said it looked like lightning and would go well with a bow called Zeus. Lots of great patterns out there and your input is welcome for any other target options in the future.


Definately like that pattern for the zues.. goes well with it.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

We got RISERS in the shop today!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VanRijn

pictures???


----------



## VanRijn

is it just the zeus risers?


----------



## BodiBuilt

BEETLE GUY said:


> We got RISERS in the shop today!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WhoHooo!
The wait is nearly to and end!


----------



## cuttingedge

*Heck yeah!!!*

Zeus risers right on right on! That means the time is getting close for my Zeus and I am so fired up about shooting this bow! I give you props for everything to do these bows.
I work as Quality Manager in a CNC machine shop and can only imagine the complexity of maching these risers. I use a CMM daily and it would be a real challenge checking dimensions on the risers! I think it is difficult to grasp how much planning has to go into producing a brand new product on a schedule. Materials, tooling, machine time, heat treating in some instances, production schedules, finishing, and even packaging. It all has to come together correctly before the product is realized! 
Rob, Les, you guys are doing a great job and a great thing! I can't wait to start shooting Zeus! 
Thank you so very much!
Jeff Baker


----------



## BEETLE GUY

They are the Zeus risers. The Ret should be in shortly


----------



## DimeTimeTom

awesome...are you waiting on any other parts or just assembly?


----------



## BEETLE GUY

DimeTimeTom said:


> awesome...are you waiting on any other parts or just assembly?


They are going to go out to get color or camo


----------



## DimeTimeTom

BEETLE GUY said:


> They are going to go out to get color or camo


gotcha


----------



## VanRijn

so are the bows on their way to Oregon yet?


----------



## VanRijn

beetle you are on my list.... how could you say this the other day and we dont get any updates for a few day?


BEETLE GUY said:


> We got RISERS in the shop today!!!!!!!!!!!!!


no pictures or nothing


----------



## BEETLE GUY

VanRijn said:


> beetle you are on my list.... how could you say this the other day and we dont get any updates for a few day?
> no pictures or nothing


MUAHHHHHHHHaaaahhhhahhhhhaaaaahhhhhaaaaa! Actually, you need to ask Rob for the pics:wink:


----------



## VanRijn

rob can we see some pictures of some zeus risers in the shop?


----------



## red44

Anxiously awaiting. Keep us posted please, Rob.


----------



## red44

Ttt


----------



## VanRijn

any updates today?????


----------



## red44

Ttt


----------



## maitland

VanRijn said:


> rob can we see some pictures of some zeus risers in the shop?


I will unload them from the crates and line them up for pics.


----------



## archerynutNB

maitland said:


> I will unload them from the crates and line them up for pics.




:amen: ......... :director: ......... :tongue:


----------



## PoppieWellie

Glad that moment of anticipation is almost over.


----------



## archerynutNB

Here's a free Bump while Rob sharpens his "CROWBAR"!


----------



## HCAman

Can't wait to see some more pics!!:darkbeer:


----------



## red44

:mg::thumbs_up:boink::boink: Are we there yet! Are we there yet!


----------



## DimeTimeTom

anyone get any birds this year in the maitland crew?


----------



## BodiBuilt

*Not A Hugh Trophy Tom, But...*

I got my (first ever with a bow) jake about 3 weeks ago 








No blind, no decoy, no camo... just a $19 box call, a $5 Walmart expandable broadhead, a $300 used bow from the classifieds, and some patience using the spot and stalk method


----------



## DimeTimeTom

haha nice, gratz on your first

i killed a jake too, last day i could hunt so i didnt wanna eat the tag.

cool little 2 inch double beard though


----------



## BodiBuilt

Where's your pic! :darkbeer:


----------



## VanRijn

how are the rets going??


----------



## DimeTimeTom

BodiBuilt said:


> Where's your pic! :darkbeer:


http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=168468&id=539572551&l=7fec6cf869

not a bow kill though


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Rob didn't get the pics of the raw risers. He sent them out to get the color put on them.


----------



## VanRijn

ahh......but how are the retributions coming along beetle?


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Last thing I heard was they were right behind the Zues


----------



## maitland

Bows will start shipping on Tuesday. If you have any changes in color/camo please let Les or I know. I appreciate the patience you all have had and believe me, I have shared it with you every day. Some of your bows will be photographed for the website. I will also be sending out a few bows for review so everyone can see the performance ratings on our current system. I will keep you updated.


----------



## ac777

lookin good


----------



## DimeTimeTom

Sweeeeeet 

awesome pics too, i have a new desktop.


----------



## BodiBuilt

*Nice!*

Thanks for the pics Rob!
The risers look awesome


----------



## upserman

Oh my god bow porn:darkbeer: All naked risers 

Bob


----------



## VanRijn

nice pics rob.


----------



## VanRijn

those zeus' look pretty. cant wait to see them all camoed up. Now the wait for the rets starts


----------



## archerynutNB

"Ewwwwwwww"....."Awwwwwwww"....Nice "VELVETY".... Smooooooooooooooooooooooooooth "Finish" on those babys! Wish I hada had the $$$ to get my order in earlier. :sad:One a those beauts mighta been mine! :angry: But rest asurred, I will be gettin one before the year is out.:set1_applaud:


----------



## Double S

maitland said:


> Bows will start shipping on Tuesday. If you have any changes in color/camo please let Les or I know. I appreciate the patience you all have had and believe me, I have shared it with you every day. Some of your bows will be photographed for the website. I will also be sending out a few bows for review so everyone can see the performance ratings on our current system. I will keep you updated.


bump for the naked riser pics. That's HOT!. :angel:


----------



## pimpmybow

wow, could we have fun with that sweet stack of aluminum.

Nice to see, they look sweet. Can we buy one raw?


----------



## DimeTimeTom

pimpmybow said:


> wow, could we have fun with that sweet stack of aluminum.
> 
> Nice to see, they look sweet. Can we buy one raw?


hmm id sure like to see one pimped, but nothin's gonna come close to my black, chrome and woodgrain cadilac of bows


----------



## DimeTimeTom

VanRijn said:


> those zeus' look pretty. cant wait to see them all camoed up. Now the wait for the rets starts


as long as theres at least one black one in the group


----------



## red44

TTT, it can't be much longer.....


----------



## VanRijn

so the zeus bows are heading out to oregon tomorrow? bump for dipping


----------



## red44

Naked risers just look good! TTT


----------



## maitland

A few pics as we ship. I will post more as we move along.


----------



## VanRijn

cool Rob looking good. What is the hole on the top of the zeus for near the center pivoting limbs?


----------



## VanRijn

still think the red looks the best!


----------



## DimeTimeTom

those limbs are slick i love it.

that red on red is very nice


----------



## archerynutNB

"WOW"! Talk about "SLICK"!:set1_applaud:

All I know is...you guys better roll up your sleeves....and get ready to work overtime!!.......cause the orders are gonna come flooding in!!:RockOn:
:RockOn:


----------



## Lowedog

C'mon Retributions!!!!


----------



## wisesteve

Questions. When can we see these thru a dealer? And, does the Zeus go out to 32"?


----------



## DimeTimeTom

are you letting people know that their bows shipped? so i can plan on being here when she gets here...maybe take a day off


----------



## BodiBuilt

*Lookin Good!*









Thats gotta be my Zeus on top! 

The bows look great Rob, good job making the dream a reality...


----------



## archerynutNB

DimeTimeTom said:


> are you letting people know that their bows shipped? so i can plan on being here when she gets here...maybe take a day off


Hold it right there lad! :angry1: No play'in "New Bow Day" hookie!...I'm telli'n!:set1_applaud:


----------



## VanRijn

It was really hard to order a camo retribution when the red zeus looks so good.


----------



## archerynutNB

Well........This looks like a good time for a Celebratory Poem!!!

So here goes!

"Maitland Bows"

May two thousand ten 
And history’s been made 
Robs bow masterpieces
From his mind they came

From idea to paper 
And then to machine 
His goal is improvement
From what there has been

With AT’ers input
He tweaked his design
Long risers, Cool cams
That are one of a kind

The Zeus, Retribution
Not just flashy names
But built for performance
On targets and game

The new Zeus in there boxes
To be shipped out the door
The first run, indication
That we all will want more 

There’s a new kid on the block
In this bow making game
It looks like a winner
And "MAITLAND" is the name


"Congrats" Rob on your Dream "fullfilled"!!:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:

Only one way to go now....to the top!:thumbs_up


----------



## archerynutNB

PS:

I'm "sucking up" for a "TWO" for the price of one sale!!!


----------



## Hit-em

archerynutNB said:


> PS:
> 
> I'm "sucking up" for a "TWO" for the price of one sale!!!


Not with that poem you won't 

Kidding aside ..it was a nice effort on your part.:thumbs_up


----------



## jcrain2

WOW! That is about all I can say. Those bows look unbelievable! I can't wait to see the Retributions and get mine in my hand. Hats off to you Rob you have done some awesome work from the looks of those bows! I can't wait to start taking these to some dealers they are gonna love em!


----------



## 12 Marker

are any of these going to be in bedford this weekend?


----------



## archerynutNB

Hit-em said:


> Not with that poem you won't
> 
> Kidding aside ..it was a nice effort on your part.:thumbs_up


Hey...can't blame me for try'in....right? ! 

At any rate...I'm still gonna end up with a Maitland in the end!

:tongue:


----------



## DimeTimeTom

archerynutNB said:


> Hold it right there lad! :angry1: No play'in "New Bow Day" hookie!...I'm telli'n!:set1_applaud:


the brown trucks gonna bring me a bug to


----------



## archerynutNB

I "LOVE" them brown trucks!!


----------



## DimeTimeTom

BodiBuilt said:


> Thats gotta be my Zeus on top!
> 
> The bows look great Rob, good job making the dream a reality...


no black with polished cams on there yet, mines still on the riser rack 

+1 on the fine looking bows


----------



## PoppieWellie

BodiBuilt said:


> Thats gotta be my Zeus on top!
> 
> The bows look great Rob, good job making the dream a reality...


Ain't these bows something! Just Absolutely Gorgeous!


----------



## PoppieWellie

archerynutNB said:


> Well........This looks like a good time for a Celebratory Poem!!!
> 
> So here goes!
> 
> "Maitland Bows"
> 
> May two thousand ten
> And history’s been made
> Robs bow masterpieces
> From his mind they came
> 
> From idea to paper
> And then to machine
> His goal is improvement
> From what there has been
> 
> With AT’ers input
> He tweaked his design
> Long risers, Cool cams
> That are one of a kind
> 
> The Zeus, Retribution
> Not just flashy names
> But built for performance
> On targets and game
> 
> The new Zeus in there boxes
> To be shipped out the door
> The first run, indication
> That we all will want more
> 
> There’s a new kid on the block
> In this bow making game
> It looks like a winner
> And "MAITLAND" is the name
> 
> 
> "Congrats" Rob on your Dream "fullfilled"!!:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:
> 
> Only one way to go now....to the top!:thumbs_up


Sound like one beer too many to me. 

But may be it does sound good after a few kegs of beer!


----------



## VanRijn

looking forward to seeing the website too


----------



## archerynutNB

PoppieWellie said:


> Sound like one beer too many to me.
> 
> But may be it does sound good after a few kegs of beer!


It's actually worse than you think.....cause I don't drink!!!.....I wrote it "SOBER"!!


----------



## Skeeter

Are they being shipped with grips on them?


----------



## VanRijn

nope skeeter you have to whittle your own grip out of a bar of soap.


----------



## VanRijn

looking forward to seeing pictures of Zeus bows with camo on them so we get an idea of how they look.


----------



## red44

Good looking bows right there!


----------



## francisco

*maitland bows*

i agree.
good looking bows..

ttt to the top.


----------



## VanRijn

im really wondering how many of the views for this thread are from me???


----------



## BodiBuilt

*Im On My Way!*

WhoHooo... headed to Reno Nv. today to pick my bow up in person! 
Has anyone else received theirs yet?


----------



## VanRijn

waiting patiently on a ret so not yet for me. We want pictures from reno from you bodi


----------



## BodiBuilt

*Just Got Back...*

5 1/2 hour's round trip drive - and well worth the journey 

Rob was super cool and spent a couple hour's "tinkering" on my bow. I'm not sure which one of us was more excited to get the bow all set up with the goodies I brought with me  This was Rob's first time seeing his creation fully dressed too...

Once we got the D-loop, peep, rest, and sight installed Rob took the liberty of running the first two arrows through it into the target in his garage. The first arrow burried itself nicely into the target, and the second arrow burried itself nicely right into the back of the first one - "ROB-Inhood"! :shade:
Nice shooting there Rob, especially considering you were shooting my right handed bow left handed and the fact that the DL was about 6" too long for you! :darkbeer:








In all the excitement this is the only pic I remembered to take while I was there 
Thanks again Rob for all the effort you put into this bow, and it was very nice meeting you in person.
I am headed out in the yard after this post to run a few more arrows through it and I will see if I can can get a decent pic or two of the bow while I am out there.


----------



## BodiBuilt

*A Few Pics Of My Zeus*

Here ya go... I was still trying to get that "perfect shot" when my camera battery went dead so these will have to do for now 

































Initial thoughts:
SEXY
Shoots Like A Dream
SEXY
Quiet
SEXY
Shock Free
Did I mention SEXY?


My only complaint so far is I have shot at least 16 arrows already and I still have not got a "ROB-Inhood". Maybe I should have ordered mine in a lefty?
:confused3: :set1_thinking: :dontknow: :smileinbox:


----------



## VanRijn

you mean you took up hours of his time that he could have spent making my bow???? :angry:  did it come with that white teflon slide or did you add that aftermarket? Also any word on the retributions?


----------



## Skeeter

VanRijn said:


> did it come with that white teflon slide or did you add that aftermarket?


Maybe he wittled it out of a piece of soap. 

So it doesn't look like they are getting shipped with grips on them?


----------



## BodiBuilt

VanRijn said:


> you mean you took up hours of his time that he could have spent making my bow???? :angry:  did it come with that white teflon slide or did you add that aftermarket? Also any word on the retributions?


Well, it is his day off...kinda (not really - Rob doesn't get days off anymore)
And yep, the white teflon slide is factory. I was a bit bummed to see a white slide at first, but for me personally it actualy worked well to compliment the string and sling colors which were made to match the colors of the Maitland logo... but normaly I too prefere a black slide.


----------



## BodiBuilt

Skeeter said:


> Maybe he wittled it out of a piece of soap.
> 
> So it doesn't look like they are getting shipped with grips on them?


No side plate's just yet, but rumor has it they may be in the work's... Rob showed me a couple prototype laminate plates shaped to fit within the recessed area of the grip but the shape/thickness is still being fine tuned for maximum comfort and appearance.


----------



## VanRijn

the teflon slides really seem to work great I think it will be well worth having that little square of white. Also you gotta love those logo decals huh??


----------



## DimeTimeTom

im jealous haha.

i was looking at rattlers grips when he was gonna do em and those ram horn grips are sexy, i was thinking about droppin' the franklin on a pair possibly, just to be really unique when i take my baby to the shop the first time 

how many bows were in the first run?


----------



## archerynutNB

BodiBuilt said:


> Here ya go... I was still trying to get that "perfect shot" when my camera battery went dead so these will have to do for now
> 
> Initial thoughts:
> SEXY
> Shoots Like A Dream
> SEXY
> Quiet
> SEXY
> Shock Free
> Did I mention SEXY?
> 
> 
> My only complaint so far is I have shot at least 16 arrows already and I still have not got a "ROB-Inhood". Maybe I should have ordered mine in a lefty?
> :confused3: :set1_thinking: :dontknow: :smileinbox:


Those are all great photos Bodibuilt! The bow looks "Absolutely Awesome"! 
"Congrats" dude! Can't wait to put in "my" order!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Here is mine with one of the bosses holding it


----------



## PoppieWellie

BEETLE GUY said:


> Here is mine with one of the bosses holding it


Beautiful bow!

But watch out! looks like the missy is gnawing on the bow string.


----------



## DimeTimeTom

dang this is gonna be a long long wait haha even if mine even comes tommorrow haha


----------



## VanRijn

Any info on where you are with the rets?


----------



## jcrain2

Lets hear about and see everybody's bows after they get them set up! Keep em coming! Also there is another thread for ordering bows for AT members. Maitland is running a special for all of us. Contact Les for more info.


----------



## BodiBuilt

*I Know Several Bow's Have Shipped Out...*

Has anyone else received theirs yet?
Please share some pics when you get them!


----------



## DimeTimeTom

BodiBuilt said:


> Has anyone else received theirs yet?
> Please share some pics when you get them!


no word yet and i will


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Boys and girls, the Rets are headed to the dipper tom and also the Robs


----------



## jcrain2

That's exactly what I have been waiting to hear!


----------



## francisco

*zeus*

zeus looks good, very good.
hope to start watching them in europe soon...

francisco


----------



## BEETLE GUY

francisco said:


> zeus looks good, very good.
> hope to start watching them in europe soon...
> 
> francisco


Soon


----------



## BEETLE GUY

It's been a long time since I've been to Madrid. My parents are for Potugal


----------



## DimeTimeTom

Mine ships tommorrow


----------



## archerynutNB

"RIGHT ON DUDE"!!:thumbs_up I'm excited for you:clap:....and jealous as well! :mmph: I'll wait ti'll you actually take delivery to really conrat you though!...............In the mean-time... try and keep the "enthusiasm" down to a "dull" whistle ...ok?


----------



## BodiBuilt

*Sweet!*



DimeTimeTom said:


> Mine ships tommorrow


Don't forget to post a pic or two!


----------



## Gig49

Ordered and paid for my matte black Zeus set for 50lbs @ 28" yesterday and I'm looking forward to receiving it. I might be the first Australian to have one


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Gig49 said:


> Ordered and paid for my matte black Zeus set for 50lbs @ 28" yesterday and I'm looking forward to receiving it. I might be the first Australian to have one


You are going to love that thing!


----------



## Gig49

BEETLE GUY said:


> You are going to love that thing!


Looking forward to it arriving Les. Just a quick question I should of asked when purchacing, does the bow come with the string stopper?


----------



## DimeTimeTom

just put another order in at lancaster for some last second parts..

hope the new dozen of victory arrows i just bought for my conquest him be long enough.

of course pics will be posted


----------



## PoppieWellie

bump for the great Maitland bows


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Gig49 said:


> Looking forward to it arriving Les. Just a quick question I should of asked when purchacing, does the bow come with the string stopper?


it does


----------



## traditional1970

Any dealers in PA yet.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Anyone have pics to share


----------



## DimeTimeTom

tracking says friday on mine


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Up to the top


----------



## jcrain2

Any word on the Ret's Beetle?


----------



## XBOWMAN

*Tests Results?*

If you don't mind I'm sure A.T. members would like to see some test info. Such as your bows setup with info of bows draw length, bows poundage, what's on the string and arrow weight for speed test results. THANKS!!!!


----------



## VanRijn

any word on if the rets made it to Oregon yet?


----------



## BEETLE GUY

No update as of late. I will post when the Rets are ready to go home to you guys


----------



## BodiBuilt

Surely someone has received their bow by now?
Quit holding out and post up some pics!


----------



## BodiBuilt

*Bump!*


----------



## Lowedog

*Retributions...*

OK, I'll ask today. Any news?


----------



## Skeeter

My Zeus is scheduled to arrive tomorrow. Too bad I will be away all weekend and won't be able to set it up and shoot it.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Rets are not ready yet but they are at the camo dipper and anodizer


----------



## Saleen S281

*Maitland Bows*

I was wondering if someone could tell me if they have a web site out yet? Also who you need to contact to order a Maitland bow and prices.


----------



## jcrain2

The website is real close to being ready and you can contact me or Beetle for info on ordering a bow. PM me if you want to with your phone and I will get back with you. There is a special for AT members if it is still going. You will have to ask Beetle about that. Thanks


----------



## VanRijn

so I have seen the Maitland bows in Inside Archery magazines for March and April. Anyone seen them in any other magazines yet?


----------



## DimeTimeTom

tommorrow is the day...hopefully :shade:


----------



## Gig49

My bow has been shipped today, now a 6-10 day wait before I receive it. I have been told patience is a virture and one worth having. Lets just see how patient a man I really am


----------



## DimeTimeTom

VanRijn said:


> so I have seen the Maitland bows in Inside Archery magazines for March and April. Anyone seen them in any other magazines yet?


i don't get mags but what they say about em?


----------



## DimeTimeTom

WHAT A WORK OF ART......

IM gonna be cheesin all day long.:59::59::59::set1_applaud::set1_applaud::cheers:ccasion1:ccasion1:


----------



## VanRijn

get your bow tom? Pictures??


----------



## DimeTimeTom

ill have em soon, gotta borrow sisters camera

the finish of the matt black is very very nice
draw cycle is very smooth, very nice wall
proline strings are top notch.
very shock free shot.

sign me up, im a Maitland fanboy

anyone want some mathews? haha


----------



## DimeTimeTom

and i lost my dang allen wrench box and can't tune her up...just my luck haha


----------



## BEETLE GUY

DTT, glad you like the Zeus. Aint she smoooooooooooth!


----------



## red44

All I'm seeing is excuses DTT, bring forth the pics!


----------



## Hit-em

I've had a few days to play with my new Zeus & to say I'm impressed is understatement !!

This is not a fanboy reaction to a new bow....I've been shooting for over 30 yrs & this has to be one of the best designed bows I've shot in years !!

The overall quality is superb the fit & finish is excellent ..the draw cycle is extremely smooth with a solid back wall.
It has decent speed but I wouldn't call it a barn burner but that's not what this bow is intended for IMO it's intended to put arrows where you aim & that's exactly what it does !!

The grip is one of the best I've seen on a bow, absolutely love the design very repeatable & comfortable.

But the best thing on this bow is the balance !!!

I can not get over how balanced this bow is due to the long riser design .. with other bows I've had in the past I had to keep tinkering with my weights to get them to balance out. 
With the Zeus what amazed me was that my weights are exactly the same front & back ...I've never had this before on a bow & had it balanced out ...Amazing !!!

With the combination of such qualities in the short time I've had it & with just a rough tune this is one of the best shooting bows I've had in years ....I can't wait until I do a fine tune & really see what this baby will do !!!! 

Great job Rob !!! :thumbs_up


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Hit-em said:


> I've had a few days to play with my new Zeus & to say I'm impressed is understatement !!
> 
> This is not a fanboy reaction to a new bow....I've been shooting for over 30 yrs & this has to be one of the best designed bows I've shot in years !!
> 
> The overall quality is superb the fit & finish is excellent ..the draw cycle is extremely smooth with a solid back wall.
> It has decent speed but I wouldn't call it a barn burner but that's not what this bow is intended for IMO it's intended to put arrows where you aim & that's exactly what it does !!
> 
> The grip is one of the best I've seen on a bow, absolutely love the design very repeatable & comfortable.
> 
> But the best thing on this bow is the balance !!!
> 
> I can not get over how balanced this bow is due to the long riser design .. with other bows I've had in the past I had to keep tinkering with my weights to get them to balance out.
> With the Zeus what amazed me was that my weights are exactly the same front & back ...I've never had this before on a bow & had it balanced out ...Amazing !!!
> 
> With the combination of such qualities in the short time I've had it & with just a rough tune this is one of the best shooting bows I've had in years ....I can't wait until I do a fine tune & really see what this baby will do !!!!
> 
> Great job Rob !!! :thumbs_up


They are nice, aren't they:shade:


----------



## Hit-em

LOL....I thought the pictures of the Zeus would look better right side up :embara:


----------



## Gig49

Looks great


----------



## BEETLE GUY

50 yards "SHAFTED"


----------



## bo-w

i want a zeus BAD.:sad:


----------



## Sagittarius

Hit-em said:


> LOL....I thought the pictures of the Zeus would look better right side up :embara:


Glad you fixed it, my friend.
Those first pics were giving me a headache ! 
Great looking bow, btw. :thumbs_up


----------



## VanRijn

happy memorial day.


----------



## VanRijn

any news from oregon today?


----------



## BEETLE GUY

No updates, sorry


----------



## VanRijn




----------



## francisco

*received?*

Hi!
Australian man-
did you already receive the bow?

notes- opinions- pics....

cheers
francisco
spain


----------



## Gig49

No not yet, waiting in anticipation :tongue:


----------



## red44

Anybody put one in a case yet? I might just get a hard case, but I want to be sure it will fit.


----------



## archerynutNB

Yep! You are gonna need a pretty "LONG" case for a Zeus!!!


----------



## DimeTimeTom

sorry for not being able to post pics yet, power supply on cpu fried. should have em up tommorrow


----------



## VanRijn

any info from oregon today?


----------



## maitland

Retributions are in hand and will start shipping next week. We will have all bows in all color combos; camo, black and target colors ready for a new home! We are now in full swing, fully stocked and hunting season is right around the corner. I am very excited that everyone is really enjoying their new bows. I appreciate all who have been so patient and in a few days it will be your turn to join the fun. I need hunting and competition photos of you and your bow to post on the website so if you have a chance, have someone snap a photo and send it to [email protected].


----------



## jcrain2

I can't wait! I will post pics when I get mine in!


----------



## VanRijn

sweet congrats Rob. Have a 3d next weekend that I am really looking forward to showing my Ret off at.  Ill be sure to take some pictures and send a few to you.


----------



## Gig49

Van....... I beat you buddy, got my bow yesterday 

Rob........Like i just said, I received the bow yesterday afternoon. It certainly did not take long at all and its beautiful and all in tact. Quality workmanship and I look forward to trying it in the near future. Hopefully I receive my items I ordered from NAS (no I did not know about all the problems folks were having with them. I dont think I was even a member of AT to do a check on them). When I have it complete I will post photos :thumbs_up


----------



## VanRijn

congrats gig


----------



## red44

Awsome to hear Rob. Guys post up those pics please!


----------



## red44

archerynutNB said:


> Yep! You are gonna need a pretty "LONG" case for a Zeus!!!


I have longer bows, just checking if anybody has a new case that fits it nice. :wink:


----------



## archerynutNB

Gotta keep this up there! More Maitland pics to come!:thumbs_up


----------



## bo-w

thanks to beetle guy for helping me out through pm's it is greatly appreciated . best of luck to maitland . looking forward to the websight .


----------



## BEETLE GUY

bo-w said:


> thanks to beetle guy for helping me out through pm's it is greatly appreciated . best of luck to maitland . looking forward to the websight .


thanks


----------



## VanRijn

congrats to you too Beetle


----------



## francisco

*maitland*

ttt

francisco


----------



## DimeTimeTom

i swear ill get pics soon....sister lost camera

we gonna be able to buy some decals anytime soon my trucks needing a replacement for mathews


----------



## archerynutNB

DimeTimeTom said:


> i swear ill get pics soon....sister lost camera
> 
> we gonna be able to buy some decals anytime soon my trucks needing a replacement for mathews




Make it "Snappy" with those pics Tom!!.....don't make me come over there!!


----------



## archerynutNB

I sense that "Maitland" bow pics are “imminent”! :tongue:

Here’s a little “Drum Roll” for the "Maitland" pics! :drum:

Heres a little "Wave" for the "Maitland" pics! :wav:

Heres a "BAD AZZ RIFF" intro...for the "Maitland" pics! :guitarist2:

Here's a PM...asking for some "Maitland" pics please! c:

I'm Just "DIEING" to see "Maitland" pics :dead:

"COME ON GUYS"!!...:hurt:...Show me some "Maitland" pics!


----------



## Gig49

I have no accessories for mine yet except my 12" Doinker Dish and Wrist Sling. I'm waiting for sight etc before I photograph and share


----------



## BEETLE GUY

OK, went to a shoot on Sun and did well. Well, considering that I was sighting in will I was shooting... I actually finished it up and she is beautiful. I'll get some pics up soon.


----------



## JHENS87

any retributions landed in IL yet? interested in seeing what one of these things shoots like. by the sounds of it they shoot as good as they look, which is pretty awesome


----------



## arrowblaster

Anyone got a retribution yet? Pics?


----------



## DimeTimeTom

for anyone out there with no access to a good bow press i found this 

http://www.eders.com/products/prototech-bowmaster-split-limb-adapter.html

works with the portable bowmaster bowpress.


does awesome work on my zeus.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

No Rets out yet. But I now it will be very very very sooooon! Like black Rets by early next week at your door, soon:wink:


----------



## DimeTimeTom

JHENS87 said:


> any retributions landed in IL yet? interested in seeing what one of these things shoots like. by the sounds of it they shoot as good as they look, which is pretty awesome


they shoot far better than i imagined, and its the best looking bow ive ever laid eyes on, 

pictures do no justice...


----------



## red44

What bow Tom? :wink: I don't see any bow. :tongue:


----------



## DimeTimeTom

haha im a BAD procrastinator if ya can tell


----------



## archerynutNB

Hey Tom!.........now listen to me "Very Carefully" ........just take the little cube shaped device....it usually says something like maybe Cannon...or.... Kodak...HP...Pentax...etc on it somewhere! 

Hold it in both hands with the "Glass" lens facing "TOWARDS" your new Maitland bow. Now on "your" side there should be a little window to look through... to line her up. 

When you see that beautiful Maitland bow :tongue: in the little window and you get a green light?

Hit the "dang" little button on the top.....and take a #&!!#%&##!! Photo!!!!

Now...if you need help "posting" the frig'n pics ... I'll have to type another instruction sheet!....Just let me know...... aye? ..:wink:....:thumbs_up


----------



## BodiBuilt

I think Hit-em has been trying to keep a secret but I know whats really going on and I have a feeling there will be some new pics posted soon of a nicely customized Zeus! :thumbs_up


----------



## Hit-em

I'm not trying to keep a secret I'll be happy to share :wink:
I want to thank Lee Martin for some awesome work !!!

Here's a little peek ... When I have it all back together I'll give you a full look a my fully dressed out Lee Martin Special Zeus !!


----------



## BodiBuilt

*Look's Badd Azz!*

Im really liking the two-tone finishes...
Rob, I think you should offer this as an extra option on the ZeusII when I order one :tongue:


----------



## Gig49

It does look cool in two tone but i love my Matte Black Zeus, yeh baby :tongue:


----------



## DimeTimeTom

sorry the camera i had to borrow was garbage...horrible pics

the last 2 is the way that press adapter for a bowmaster portable press, really works good for 30 bucks.

i call her my caddy, the cadilac of bows. 

Ill post better pics, i might breakdown and buy a good camera tommorrow


----------



## BodiBuilt

*Tom Posted Pics!!!*

Even with the poor picture quality I can tell you have yourself a prize there Tom!
How's she feel with the B-Stinger?


----------



## archerynutNB

She looks "AWESOME" TOM! Love the "Silver" cams! "SLICK"! :tongue::thumbs_up


----------



## Gig49

Looks great


----------



## DimeTimeTom

BodiBuilt said:


> Even with the poor picture quality I can tell you have yourself a prize there Tom!
> How's she feel with the B-Stinger?


love my b-stinger very nice combo with the zeus, very vell balanced together

thanks for the comments, the pics do those cams no justice, when i pulled it out of the box i was shocked at how well they were polished, amazing work


----------



## red44

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## BodiBuilt

New Chronograph + new arrow's = new speed result's :thumbs_up

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1236359


----------



## DimeTimeTom

im shooting 318 grain arrows @70 pounds. i like your numbers bodybuilt good referance for people that don't have chronos


----------



## archerynutNB

you should be getting some pretty decent speeds with that wt arrow Tom!:thumbs_up


----------



## archerynutNB

*I'd like to repeat this from Bodibuilts thread*

Cause I'm really excited to finally be able to join the Maitland "posse"!:thumbs_up

She may not be the speediest bow on the market, but that makes no difference to me! Cause I think, she is the "Sharpest" looking bow on the market. Thats why I'm getting me one. Got the $$ all ready to send next week...as soon as Rob gets me the shipping costs etc!

Thats the plan...smooth cam "Zues" this year..for sheer "Fun"(and to just admire)! Speed cam Retribution next year for hunting. :thumbs_up


----------



## DimeTimeTom

theres probably a speedy ret in my future also :tongue::wink::darkbeer:

what "little" it lacks in speed, the smoothness, draw, and wall by far makes this a winner. and it really doesnt seem slow to me at all. by far the fastest bow ive owned, and ill say smoothest draw and best balance.

i could keep going but ill just say its perfect for me :thumbs_up i wouldnt change one single thing honestly


----------



## JHENS87

anyone find out if their retribution has shipped yet? i wanna see some pics


----------



## bo-w

bump for Rob and the rest of the maitland crew thanks guys:darkbeer:


----------



## jcrain2

Bump for Rob and the Rets coming soon!


----------



## francisco

*pics from Aus?*

some pics from Aus would be great.
pm a message, i know Australian forum, sure they´d be interested in watching new products too.

cheers
francisco


----------



## bo-w

im kinda suprised there arent more zeus pics here yet. whats the hold up folks?


----------



## VanRijn

any update on the rets today?


----------



## archerynutNB

"Man"! Where did everybody go? Did the Maitland ship, set sail without me?

Hasn't been anyone on here much for days??? Whats happenen?


----------



## JHENS87

did the maitland ship set sail for mexico for a vacation? anyone got an update?


----------



## BodiBuilt

*???*

Yeah, sure is quiet around here...


----------



## archerynutNB

"Bueller"?...."Bueller"? ....Anyone?.....Anyone?


----------



## BodiBuilt

If someone else doesnt post up some fresh pic's soon I may just have to swap out the sight and stabilizer on mine and post up a few more! :wink:


----------



## maitland

Soon fellas, soon. We are deep in assembly and shipping.:wink:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Sorry everyone, net is down on my end. They tell me I'll be up and running by Sat. We will see. Here is my # if you have any questions. 530-277-7676

Thanks, Les


----------



## upserman

Got the call:RockOn: Black riser camo limb RET should be in my hands next Thursday :tongue: Only one problem I will be out of town Fri- Sun.:sad:

Will post up pictures when I can.

Bob


----------



## jcrain2

*Rets R Coming*

Sounds great! I was going to let everyone know that Beetle was down but I see he already did that. I can't wait to get mine and it should be really soon. Everyone please post pics of bows and more pics after setup. We want to see what everyone puts on their Maitland's.


----------



## Hit-em

Well I got my Zeus riser & cams back from Lee Martin today & put it back together.

I got to tell you if anyone is interested in having this done do not hesitate to go for it...Lee does awesome work !!
The quality is absolutely amazing !! :thumbs_up

As they say a picture is worth a thousand words


----------



## Hit-em

Darn it ....I keep forgetting to flip the pictures !!!!


----------



## BodiBuilt

*Nice!*

That look's awesome! You truely have a one of a kind bow that will be noticed anywhere you go!
:thumbs_up


----------



## archerynutNB

That is one “Beautiful” bow! “Outstanding” Job!:tongue::thumbs_up


Now "Thats' more like it!....Finally some new pics!!!:thumbs_up

keep'em coming!


----------



## red44

Looks great. Did he do both colors or just the inner red, or outer grey?


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Hit-em said:


> Darn it ....I keep forgetting to flip the pictures !!!!


Very Nice!


----------



## VanRijn

just found out my black riser camo limbs ret should be here on tuesday according to ups


----------



## archerynutNB

VanRijn said:


> just found out my black riser camo limbs ret should be here on tuesday according to ups


Thats "Super" dude! I am excited for you! Sooooooooo.....Its time for a "pre"-bow ownership....Celabratory ......................


"Banana Dance"!!!!
:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## jcrain2

VanRijn said:


> just found out my black riser camo limbs ret should be here on tuesday according to ups


Awesome! I hope mine i right behind it. Post pics so we can see it.


----------



## Hit-em

red44 said:


> Looks great. Did he do both colors or just the inner red, or outer grey?


The riser was done in Matte Black ..the light gives a somewhat gray look.
Lee does the complete paint job ...he uses something that's kind of like a liquid powder coat from what I understand.

The more I have this bow in hand the more impressed I am with the job that Rob & Lee did ...everyone who's seen it has said ...

1. That is one awesome looking bow !! 

2. After they've had a chance to hold the bow & shoot a couple arrows the response has been ...NICE !!! & In the next breath has said ...."What's the name of this bow ??"

I really think once people get a Maitland in their hands they're going to be won over !!!


----------



## red44

Thankyou. Mine's been paid for, but I'm holding out for the "fast" cams (VTR). Seeing you guy's bows is NOT making the wait easy! :thumbs_up


----------



## maitland

Just a few photos of the options we have of the Zeus in stock. I will post photos soon of the Retribution.


----------



## maitland

Few More


----------



## maitland

Xtra Pics


----------



## maitland

Last three


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Now I know why I haven't heard from you, looks like you've been busy!


----------



## archerynutNB

I officially want to apologize for all of the ranting and raving for the last few weeks about wanting Maitland Pics....pic...pics! :sad: And for all of the "where is everybody's" as well! :sad:..............


Now I have seen a lot of Maitland bow pics on this thread since it started. But seeing "these" photo's?...I am just

"BLOWN AWAY"!! :eek2:

all over again!! Honestly... it is like I am seeing the Zeus, for the very first time! 

These bows look absolutely...

“Breathtaking”!!:clap:

Thanks Rob for putting these up!…..I can’t think of any other words, I am speechless!


Noooooooow...this thread is "really" gonna get some response!:thumbs_up


----------



## archerynutNB

....Oh it will!.....yes it will! :rock-on:


----------



## VanRijn

no red zeus?


----------



## Gig49

They all look awesome Rob


----------



## VanRijn

the black and camo one really makes me excited to get my ret


----------



## VanRijn

anyone remember what camo it is?


----------



## alaz

Hit-em said:


> Darn it ....I keep forgetting to flip the pictures !!!!


That is one of the nicest looking bows I have ever seen...:thumbs_up


----------



## Tlariat

Ttt!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Sending this to the top


----------



## DimeTimeTom

so my hunting bow may be up in a trade for a 72 bronco today...

a Ret may be coming earlier than i expected :wink:


----------



## DimeTimeTom

Hit-em said:


> I really think once people get a Maitland in their hands they're going to be won over !!!


i think so too


----------



## archerynutNB

:typing: :thumbs_up


----------



## archerynutNB

:thumbs_upI got "my" "Zeus" order in! :tongue: :thumbs_up


----------



## VanRijn

congrats nut. which one did you order?


----------



## BEETLE GUY

All the black Rets are out:banana:


----------



## maitland

Happy Fathers Day and God bless all you Daddys out there. My boys are the love of my life and I don't know what I would do with out them. I hope you had a special day with your children. Family is so important.


----------



## DimeTimeTom

how much would another cam set cost in camo?

i may have to hunt with my baby this year the way my nice polished silver ones shine i dont think the deer will like em much :wink:


----------



## DimeTimeTom

how much would another cam set cost in camo? or just black it there is a dif in price?

i may have to hunt with my baby this year the way my nice polished silver ones shine i dont think the deer will like em much :wink:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

DimeTimeTom said:


> how much would another cam set cost in camo? or just black it there is a dif in price?
> 
> i may have to hunt with my baby this year the way my nice polished silver ones shine i dont think the deer will like em much :wink:


Pm me


----------



## jcrain2

Rob, the pics of the Zeus are awesome. They look fantastic. Now I am just waiting to hear the words "camo risers with black limbs shipped!" LOL I can't wait!


----------



## VanRijn

any guess on when the website will be up?


----------



## BEETLE GUY

VanRijn said:


> any guess on when the website will be up?


no:tongue:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

We are looking for the young ladies that will model the bows. This is taking much of our time but we will decide within the year:wink:


----------



## archerynutNB

VanRijn said:


> congrats nut. which one did you order?


All polished Black Zeus, with clear cams, and the special "lightning pattern dip" limbs shown earlier in this thread. It's gonna be "Sweeeeeeet"!:set1_applaud:


----------



## archerynutNB

maitland said:


> Happy Fathers Day and God bless all you Daddys out there. My boys are the love of my life and I don't know what I would do with out them. I hope you had a special day with your children. Family is so important.


Thanks Rob! Our boys are grown (in there 20's now) Reminds me everyday how old I am. Wish they were still little ones. Those years went too fast. :sad: 

All you Dads enjoy, and spend as much time with them as you can when their small...because it is a very "short" time.


----------



## maitland

archerynutNB said:


> Thanks Rob! Our boys are grown (in there 20's now) Reminds me everyday how old I am. Wish they were still little ones. Those years went too fast. :sad:
> 
> All you Dads enjoy, and spend as much time with them as you can when their small...because it is a very "short" time.


I agree.


----------



## VanRijn

congrats nut post up a pic we all want to see the lightning limbs.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Everyone that has bows please post up a pic:wink:


----------



## VanRijn

Now the wait for a brown truck begins . tracking info says its out for delivery


----------



## BEETLE GUY

VanRijn said:


> Now the wait for a brown truck begins . tracking info says its out for delivery


Hey, who said you can have a bow! J/K Post some pics man! Oh, when you get it lol:thumbs_up


----------



## jcrain2

All this bow talk and talk about brown trucks coming to people's doors with packages is really making me jealous! LOL


----------



## VanRijn

gotta wait till i get my paycheck on friday to work on getting some accessories for it beside the limb driver that is. Still waiting on brown though. Its after 3 so it should be here soon. Its gonna suck when the truck gets here at 5:20 since i leave for work at 5:30


----------



## DimeTimeTom

gratz to the folks getting theirs this week ahead of time.


----------



## archerynutNB

Another Bump for "MaitlandUSA"!


----------



## VanRijn

Well here it is  got it just a few minutes ago and took pictures right away. I will put up some more pictures when i get some gear on it. Looks really nice. It is a shame I have to go to work and cant shoot it today


----------



## upserman

VanRijn said:


> Well here it is  got it just a few minutes ago and took pictures right away. I will put up some more pictures when i get some gear on it. Looks really nice. It is a shame I have to go to work and cant shoot it today



Who said you have to go to work:mg:

Bow look awesome. How do you like the grip..:darkbeer:

Bob


----------



## jcrain2

looks sweet!


----------



## DimeTimeTom

shoulda got that brown truck bug like i got...

looks good


----------



## Gig49

Awesome looking bow Van, congrats buddy


----------



## archerynutNB

"Congrats" dude! Don't sweat it!...Your work day will just "sail by" thnking about that beauty all day!


----------



## arrowblaster

Hate to look stupid, but is that last one the Ret.? I want to see one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

VanRijn said:


> Well here it is  got it just a few minutes ago and took pictures right away. I will put up some more pictures when i get some gear on it. Looks really nice. It is a shame I have to go to work and cant shoot it today


Glad you got your Ret. Looks good


----------



## JHENS87

van the bow looks great. whats the white dot on the logo though? is that just the flash? hopefully these shoot as good as they look and hope the quality is high on them.


----------



## DimeTimeTom

arrowblaster said:


> Hate to look stupid, but is that last one the Ret.? I want to see one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


yep


----------



## bcycle

Would love to see the speed cams? Any time frame?


----------



## YeOleFart

*Side plates??*

Will all the Ret's have side plates? The Zeus I have here does not??


----------



## BEETLE GUY

bcycle said:


> Would love to see the speed cams? Any time frame?


2011:thumbs_up


----------



## BEETLE GUY

YeOleFart said:


> Will all the Ret's have side plates? The Zeus I have here does not??


No sides on the Zeus and the Rets do


----------



## YeOleFart

*You can shoot it*

I have a Zues here & will have a Ret. Friday. If you are in Missouri PM me, you can shoot both.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

YeOleFart said:


> I have a Zues here & will have a Ret. Friday. If you are in Missouri PM me, if you can shoot both.


I'll be surprised if you'll let that bow go when you get it in your hands


----------



## YeOleFart

*Thanks*



BEETLE GUY said:


> No sides on the Zeus and the Rets do


Thanks Bettle


----------



## BEETLE GUY

YeOleFart said:


> I have a Zues here & will have a Ret. Friday. If you are in Missouri PM me, you can shoot both.


John is one of our dealers. He is a great guy and if you are in his area, please support his shop.

Thanks again John!


----------



## YeOleFart

*Strother for sale*



BEETLE GUY said:


> I'll be surprised if you'll let that bow go when you get it in your hands


Are You saying after Friday the SR & Vanquish will be up for sale?? :mg:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

YeOleFart said:


> Are You saying after Friday the SR & Vanquish will be up for sale?? :mg:


Just saying we will not be able to pry this bow from your hands:shade: It will sound something like " THE ONLY WAY YOU WILL GET THIS BOW IS OVER MY DEAD BODY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## YeOleFart

BEETLE GUY said:


> Just saying we will not be able to pry this bow from your hands:shade: It will sound something like " THE ONLY WAY YOU WILL GET THIS BOW IS OVER MY DEAD BODY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


Did you just create the new Maitland Catch Phase?? :shade:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

yeolefart said:


> did you just create the new maitland catch phase?? :shade:


maybe!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Hey, look at my sig:shade:


----------



## YeOleFart

BEETLE GUY said:


> Hey, look at my sig:shade:


NICE!!
Now for Bumper Stickers!! :dead::dead:


----------



## DimeTimeTom

YeOleFart said:


> NICE!!
> Now for Bumper Stickers!! :dead::dead:


indeed :angel:


----------



## jcrain2

Anyone else have their bow in hand or on the way yet? I am just waiting to hear that mine is on the way! The anticipation is killin me!


----------



## YeOleFart

*Ret.*

has landed, post pic's & review of Zeus & Ret later.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

YeOleFart said:


> has landed, post pic's & review of Zeus & Ret later.


pic to


----------



## VanRijn

I am looking forward to the reinhart 100 next weekend here. Its going to be my first chance to show off the ret to all the people I told about it.


----------



## jcrain2

VanRijn said:


> I am looking forward to the reinhart 100 next weekend here. Its going to be my first chance to show off the ret to all the people I told about it.


That sounds great. Good luck! How is it shooting so far and lets see some setup pics!


----------



## VanRijn

its not set up yet  but its shooting really well so far.


----------



## jcrain2

VanRijn said:


> its not set up yet  but its shooting really well so far.


Thats great to hear!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

jcrain2 guess what I had in my hands yesterday


----------



## Hit-em

What are guys finding in regards to to center shot & nock height on their set ups ?


----------



## YeOleFart

Hit-em said:


> What are guys finding in regards to to center shot & nock height on their set ups ?


I leveled arrow with the berger holes and centered on shelf. Minor tweaks from there.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

YeOleFart said:


> I leveled arrow with the berger holes and centered on shelf. Minor tweaks from there.


Same findings here.


----------



## jcrain2

BEETLE GUY said:


> jcrain2 guess what I had in my hands yesterday


You sucker! I hope you had it putting it in a cardboard box with a shipping label. LOL I can't wait to get it but just send it when you are done with it. I can't wait to see the site when it gets ready. By the way, you could have at least sent me a phone pic or something to tide me over! HaHa


----------



## red44

BEETLE GUY said:


> 2011:thumbs_up


I hope that's just a rough estimate.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

jcrain2 said:


> You sucker! I hope you had it putting it in a cardboard box with a shipping label. LOL I can't wait to get it but just send it when you are done with it. I can't wait to see the site when it gets ready. By the way, you could have at least sent me a phone pic or something to tide me over! HaHa


That's Rob's end of the deal


----------



## BEETLE GUY

red44 said:


> I hope that's just a rough estimate.


Theyare coming out with the 2011 models. We will be offering a kit to change your 2010 smooth cams to the speed cams for 2011 as well. It will run about $169 for the kit ( kit will include: limbs, cams, strings and cables)


----------



## jcrain2

BEETLE GUY said:


> That's Rob's end of the deal


Yeah I know! So how did it feel?


----------



## BEETLE GUY

jcrain2 said:


> Yeah I know! So how did it feel?


Very nice! I named her Laura


----------



## arrowblaster

BEETLE GUY said:


> Theyare coming out with the 2011 models. We will be offering a kit to change your 2010 smooth cams to the speed cams for 2011 as well. It will run about $169 for the kit ( kit will include: limbs, cams, strings and cables)


Does this mean Maitland keeps the old limbs, cams and strings? Also, any info on new cam system, how aggresive, let-off, etc.?


----------



## BEETLE GUY

arrowblaster said:


> Does this mean Maitland keeps the old limbs, cams and strings? Also, any info on new cam system, how aggresive, let-off, etc.?


You can install the kit yourself I'll have more info here soon


----------



## Gig49

Rob or Bettle can you post the diamensions for the Zeus bow handle side indents so I can have some custom side plates made for my handle please?

Gig


----------



## Archer 1

Hello all you Maitland shooters.I'm going out on a limb here but a gentlemen from Australia would like me to make him a custom set of side plates for his Zeus and I am hopeing that one of you may be able to help me.I need a template or traceing made of the recess in the riser.Since he is in Australia,it could take quite a while for him to get one for me so I'm looking for some help a little closer to home.Man these bows are awesome looking!


----------



## Archer 1

Gig49 said:


> Rob or Bettle can you post the diamensions for the Zeus bow handle side indents so I can have some custom side plates made for my handle please?
> 
> Gig


Ha Ha!You just beat me to the post.I had the same idea!


----------



## BodiBuilt

I have a templete made. I wonder if I could fax it to you and have it come through actual size? I can tell you that the width measures exactly .495" or 12.6mm. To accuratly describe the measurement of the length of the recess will be tricky though because the opposing edges (top/bottom) are not at the same angle.


----------



## Archer 1

BodiBuilt said:


> I have a templete made. I wonder if I could fax it to you and have it come through actual size? I can tell you that the width measures exactly .495" or 12.6mm. To accuratly describe the measurement of the length of the recess will be tricky though because the opposing edges (top/bottom) are not at the same angle.


Hello.If you could trace your template on a piece of paper,it should come through actual size.I agree that the measurements arent going to help much because of the angle.I can give you a fax number.Thanks for the help!


----------



## BodiBuilt

No worries, PM sent.


----------



## VanRijn

anyone have a maitland with the lightning limbs yet?


----------



## BEETLE GUY

VanRijn said:


> anyone have a maitland with the lightning limbs yet?


That bow went to Florida a while ago.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Pm sent


----------



## BEETLE GUY

BodiBuilt said:


> No worries, PM sent.


Thanks Bodibuilt


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Not seeing very many pics I think we need to start a thread on Maitland bow pics. What do you all think? And what section shall we put it in (hunting, archery, here?)


----------



## DimeTimeTom

Id slap it in general archery, gonna try for some new pics for me facebook so ill post some better one of my beast


----------



## BodiBuilt

*Where? General Archery +1= Most Traffic*

Part of the problem may be:
Threads like these require participation from those who not only own a Maitland, but can also work a camera AND upload on-line photos as well...
(there I go thinking outloud again)


----------



## BodiBuilt

I did not intend for my above post to offend anyone (if it did).
If you need help posting pic's feel free to PM me and I will be happy to assist as much as possible.

Dave :smile:


----------



## upserman

Finally got to shoot a bit with the Ret. yesterday. Through a rest on eye balled down the center of the grip. Set the nock 90 degrees to the string and started shooting. No sight or paper tuning yet just trying to get a feel of the bow.

I will try to compare it to some bows I have so for you that have not shot the Maitland maybe it will give you a idea of what they are like.

First the workmanship is as good as any other company out there. The riser is a beautiful piece of work. Cams look awesome as well.

The draw on the Ret. is very smooth. The smoothest cam and a half or hybrid as I have drawn. Its as smooth as my 2010 z28. The draw is a little stiffer then my Z but not as stiff as a Strothers. I would say on par with most bows.

Quite yes very quite. Quitter then all my Elites. Very close to A Bowtech CP bow.
No vibs at all its pretty dead in the hand.

Valley is nice. Not as deep as the Z maybe around 77-78%

No limb twist at full draw.

I will say that van clearance is tight at the cables. I would like to see more space there.

As for speed well I am satisfied I really thought it would be a bit slower. Set at 57# 28"" draw with a 340 gr arrow without a peep but with the string silencers and d loop I was getting 270- 272 . So i think when I get my peep in it should be about 265-268. My Z is about 10 -13 fps faster.

I have not shot the bow a lot but I really think I am going to like it. Hats off to Rob for such a great design. For a guy that seemed to come out of nowhere and now have two awesome bows out well it just amazing. Keep up the great work Rob and look forward to seeing what you have in the future.

Yes I do know how to use a camera but not to I get a sight and grip on the bow.lol.

Bob


----------



## Hit-em

Bob,
I'm glad you're liking it
"She's a beaut !!" :wink:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Getting close to deer season and nothing to shoot at...


----------



## archerynutNB

upserman: Thanks for the review, very interesting indeed!:thumbs_up Looking forward to getting my Zeus, and putting it through it's paces as well!! :smile:


----------



## archerynutNB

BEETLE GUY said:


> Getting close to deer season and nothing to shoot at...


Looks like that mulie has been into the garden again Beetle! I think a little "Retribution" is in order! :set1_applaud:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

archerynutNB said:


> Looks like that mulie has been into the garden again Beetle! I think a little "Retribution" is in order! :set1_applaud:


It would be Zeus that would be striking down but this boy will live another season. I hope.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

archerynutNB said:


> Looks like that mulie has been into the garden again Beetle! I think a little "Retribution" is in order! :set1_applaud:


I wish he was in the garden!


----------



## VanRijn

I am very very angry with Maitland right now :angry:...............just bought 6 new arrows for the reinhart and I just wrecked on at 40 yards on the arrows third time being shot :angry: so now Im down to only 5 arrows for the reinhart this weekend. Oh and for fun i shot some arrows at the 100 yard bale. I got an x with one of them, and thats without a stabilizer and stacking pins


----------



## VanRijn

btw meant to say i wrecked one arrow with the front of another one.... if only i was a little better i would have had my first 40 yard robinhood


----------



## archerynutNB

BEETLE GUY said:


> It would be Zeus that would be striking down but this boy will live another season. I hope.


Yeah....I remembered you have a Zeus not a Ret, But the line just sounded too good LOL! 

I also thought maybe you'd keep jcrain2's Ret and break it in for him before shipping it.! I doubt he'd mind! He He!


----------



## archerynutNB

VanRijn said:


> I am very very angry with Maitland right now :angry:...............just bought 6 new arrows for the reinhart and I just wrecked on at 40 yards on the arrows third time being shot :angry: so now Im down to only 5 arrows for the reinhart this weekend. Oh and for fun i shot some arrows at the 100 yard bale. I got an x with one of them, and thats without a stabilizer and stacking pins


Stop all this "arrow breaking" accuracy...and having "FUN" with your Maitland talk!!! :angry:

Your making me want mine more!!  :greenwithenvy:


----------



## Gig49

:greenwithenvy: I just want to be able to shoot mine, still no luck here with my accessories :thumbs_do


----------



## BEETLE GUY

archerynutNB said:


> Yeah....I remembered you have a Zeus not a Ret, But the line just sounded too good LOL!
> 
> I also thought maybe you'd keep jcrain2's Ret and break it in for him before shipping it.! I doubt he'd mind! He He!


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... Don't let him know I'm shooting his bow during season. UPS was supposed to lose it j/k He already has the tracking number:angel:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Gig49 said:


> :greenwithenvy: I just want to be able to shoot mine, still no luck here with my accessories :thumbs_do


What do you need


----------



## Gig49

Still waiting for my accessories from NAS. Supposedly shipped on the 28th, will see if it ever arrives.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Gig49 said:


> Still waiting for my accessories from NAS. Supposedly shipped on the 28th, will see if it ever arrives.


Hope it does


----------



## jcrain2

archerynutNB said:


> Yeah....I remembered you have a Zeus not a Ret, But the line just sounded too good LOL!
> 
> I also thought maybe you'd keep jcrain2's Ret and break it in for him before shipping it.! I doubt he'd mind! He He!


Hey now thats enough of that talk! LOL


----------



## maitland

Oh, you guys are having way too much fun on here. When I can break free, it's on.


----------



## archerynutNB

:wave::ranger::blabla::ball::fencing::canada:


----------



## Gig49

archerynutNB said:


> :wave::ranger::blabla::ball::fencing::canada:


Celebrating "Canada" day and the visit from the Royals


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Gig49 said:


> Celebrating "Canada" day and the visit from the Royals


Have a great day!


----------



## archerynutNB

Gig49 said:


> Celebrating "Canada" day and the visit from the Royals


Yes indeed! :thumbs_up 

I'm also celebrating the fact that this is my regular "3 day" weekend off!:hatparty:...after my regular 11 day shift.:chicken01:


----------



## Gig49

Well happy 4th of July to all the Maitland owners out there. I hope your weekend is a great one


----------



## archerynutNB

Gig49 said:


> Well happy 4th of July to all the Maitland owners out there. I hope your weekend is a great one


Yes...Happy 4th from me too! :usa2: :hatparty:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Happy 4th:bom:


----------



## DimeTimeTom

anyone know if the quiver is gonna be available before hunting season, or know of a good fitting 2 piece

happy 4th all of you


----------



## BEETLE GUY

DimeTimeTom said:


> anyone know if the quiver is gonna be available before hunting season, or know of a good fitting 2 piece
> 
> happy 4th all of you


The only type I found to fit are the one piece.


----------



## maitland

Happy independence day!!!!


----------



## VanRijn

I think ill be getting a tight spot for my maitland this year.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

VanRijn said:


> I think ill be getting a tight spot for my maitland this year.


Good choice. I may do the same


----------



## VanRijn

shot the ret in its first 3d this weekend. Started it out on a good one too, it was the reinhart 100


----------



## maitland

A couple of our Arkansas boys sent me photos of their Retros and I thought I would share.


----------



## Gig49

Thanks for sharing Rob :rock-on: As soon as I get my bow setup I will take some photographs to show it off as well


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Gig49 said:


> Thanks for sharing Rob :rock-on: As soon as I get my bow setup I will take some photographs to show it off as well


Hope your stuff gets there soon.


----------



## Gig49

BEETLE GUY said:


> Hope your stuff gets there soon.


So do I as all I can do at the moment is just look at my bow. Its so frustrating ukey:


----------



## DimeTimeTom

VanRijn said:


> I think ill be getting a tight spot for my maitland this year.


im looking at those too
7
my cash might be too tight this year for a tight spot, i still need 200 for kentucky tags, 200 for the sight, a garage for the new truck resto i started and all the other bills to take care of in 2 months haha. 

oh well i have a 3 arrow quicky i use this year hehe


----------



## archerynutNB

maitland said:


> A couple of our Arkansas boys sent me photos of their Retros and I thought I would share.


"Looking Good"! Nice pics!:clap:
A really nice "flex" to those limbs!:thumbs_up


----------



## archerynutNB

DimeTimeTom said:


> im looking at those too
> 7
> my cash might be too tight this year for a tight spot, i still need 200 for kentucky tags, 200 for the sight, a garage for the new truck resto i started and all the other bills to take care of in 2 months haha.
> 
> oh well i have a 3 arrow quicky i use this year hehe


I hear ya dude! Coming up with the $$ for a new bow isn't too bad....it's finding the extra $$ for all the goodies to put on it that always seems the toughest


----------



## archerynutNB

I "just" got the Neeeeewwwwwwws :wav:................I just 

got the Neeeeewwwwwws!:dancing::dancing:

My "Zeus" ships..... "Tomorrow"!!!! Whoooo….Hoooooo!!:rock-on:


----------



## solocams

*hi guys*

hi guys where can i get one . thanks joseph


----------



## BEETLE GUY

pm sent


----------



## YeOleFart

*check email*

Hey Rob & Less I sent you both an email. :wink:


----------



## jcrain2

*Retribution is here!!!*

She finally came and let me tell you this bow is beautiful! The craftsmanship and quality is top notch and I can honestly say this is the best looking and feeling bow I have ever held in my hands bar none! I will post some pics later when I get time, but all you guys considering ordering a Maitland bow better get on the stick. You won't be disappointed!


----------



## YeOleFart

*just wait*

until you shoot it. After setting this on up with a rip cord rest and HHA sight, out to sixty yards, next morning at 21 yards first three arrows in 1" circle! 
Pretty sweet.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

YeOleFart said:


> until you shoot it. After setting this on up with a rip cord rest and HHA sight, out to sixty yards, next morning at 21 yards first three arrows in 1" circle!
> Pretty sweet.


Noticed you still had the Ret. Are you keeping it?


----------



## YeOleFart

*not sure*



BEETLE GUY said:


> Noticed you still had the Ret. Are you keeping it?


It is nice - right now I'm trying to leave it alone so people can shoot it, but with the 4th. and people not really thinking of season yet, We'll see how long I can hold off. LOL
What did you think of the pictures??


----------



## BEETLE GUY

YeOleFart said:


> It is nice - right now I'm trying to leave it alone so people can shoot it, but with the 4th. and people not really thinking of season yet, We'll see how long I can hold off. LOL
> What did you think of the pictures??


Like them. Need some for my arrows


----------



## YeOleFart

BEETLE GUY said:


> Like them. Need some for my arrows


as soon as we get the go


----------



## YeOleFart

*Maitland Decals*

check new thread to see the possible designs


----------



## archerynutNB

jcrain2 said:


> She finally came and let me tell you this bow is beautiful! The craftsmanship and quality is top notch and I can honestly say this is the best looking and feeling bow I have ever held in my hands bar none! I will post some pics later when I get time, but all you guys considering ordering a Maitland bow better get on the stick. You won't be disappointed!


Hey there! I never did congratulate you on your new Retribution. :cheers: :wav: :rock:

Gotta love that “New Bow” smell!:hello2:

Hope you get a chance for some real “in the field” testing this fall!

Now………..where are those pics you promised?:banana:


----------



## DimeTimeTom

anyone have strings lengths on the zeus?


----------



## BEETLE GUY

DimeTimeTom said:


> anyone have strings lengths on the zeus?


Was that your string maker that called me yesterday?


----------



## USNarcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Was that your string maker that called me yesterday?


Nope that was mine. I didn't tie my peep in cuz I was still adjusting and it popped out on the first shot and cut a strand.


----------



## USNarcher

I must say the Zues holds nice. I have robinhooded 3 Nano's in 2 days of shooting it.


----------



## DimeTimeTom

just wanted to know for future reference, for those "oh crap" moments that i always seem to have.


----------



## DimeTimeTom

USNarcher said:


> I must say the Zues holds nice. I have robinhooded 3 Nano's in 2 days of shooting it.


the balance is honestly amazing, ive even been shooting without my b-stinger just to get a feel for it if i hunt with it. still rock solid 

ive been pondering the thought of having mine dipped in winter mimicry. would look sweeter than it already does ( of course if i don't end up getting a ret soon )


----------



## arrowblaster

*One of a kind Zeus*

I should have my Zeus by Wed., and will post some pics!! I got the only powdercoated one they made!! . I'm impatiently waiting.


----------



## USNarcher

DimeTimeTom said:


> the balance is honestly amazing, ive even been shooting without my b-stinger just to get a feel for it if i hunt with it. still rock solid
> 
> ive been pondering the thought of having mine dipped in winter mimicry. would look sweeter than it already does ( of course if i don't end up getting a ret soon )


I'm still workin on the "front wag" on mine. Added weight to the back now thinkin the front may need some. It's not bad but once it stops it hold great. The first arrow that I robinhooded was at 30 yards and it was while I was sighting in. 2" to the right of the X. The last one was at 65 yards. Robinhooding a nano is no easy feat and to do it 3 times in 2 days says something.

Another thing is how easy the set up was. Put my rest on centered it with the grip, did a walk back and moved it less than 1/8". The wall is rock solid as well.


----------



## upserman

Ok I finally had some time with the Ret. this weekend. I love shooting this bow smooth as silk. I have it all set up now. Shooting a Victory Nano force V6 total weight 342gr 265fps with the bow set at 57# 28'' draw. Shooting it through a Med. size WB. With peep D-loop and the Bowjacks on the aim string. I also made a grip more to my liking:darkbeer:

Here is my first 6 shot 20yd group with the custom grip.









Here is a little Maitland Porn for you:

































I like a nice thumb rest. I can repeat my grip much easier.









Now I would love to get my hands on a Zeus:mg:

Bob


----------



## BodiBuilt

Hey Bob, the grips look good! Im still working on finishing up a set (or two) from the wood I bought from you


----------



## upserman

If you need any help let me know..


----------



## archerynutNB

arrowblaster said:


> I should have my Zeus by Wed., and will post some pics!! I got the only powdercoated one they made!! . I'm impatiently waiting.


"Congrats dude"! My Zeus is in transit as well!


----------



## archerynutNB

Upsrman: Looking good, and shooting good! 

Nice job on the grips as well!:thumbs_up


----------



## Belicoso

Cool target you got there.......what kind of is it????


----------



## upserman

Thanks guys. The target is the Blob target. Have 2 of them.


----------



## arrowblaster

Just checked, and my Zeus will be delivered via "brown" TODAY!!! :mg: :darkbeer:


----------



## DimeTimeTom

arrowblaster said:


> Just checked, and my Zeus will be delivered via "brown" TODAY!!! :mg: :darkbeer:


cool, what color combo?


----------



## arrowblaster

*Zeus*

Here's my newest toy!!!


----------



## DimeTimeTom

gratz :darkbeer:


----------



## arrowblaster

*More Maitland*

More pics. This is the ONLY powdercoated one made!!! Thanks Rob, and Les!!!


----------



## BodiBuilt

Looks good - me likey!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Bows look great


----------



## Hit-em

I thought I'd post some pics of my updated Zeus ..

I made a set of grips from some material I got from Bob aka Usperman. I also added a wrist sling I bought here AT ...

I can't think of anything I can do to pimp out my Zeus, as far as I'm concerned there's nothing else I'd want to do ..I think it's looking pretty good as is !!


----------



## archerynutNB

Looks "Awesome" arrowblaster! :RockOn: "Congratulations"! :rock:


----------



## archerynutNB

She "sure" is a beaut Hit-em! :nod:


----------



## DimeTimeTom

Hit-em said:


> I thought I'd post some pics of my updated Zeus ..
> 
> I made a set of grips from some material I got from Bob aka Usperman. I also added a wrist sling I bought here AT ...
> 
> I can't think of anything I can do to pimp out my Zeus, as far as I'm concerned there's nothing else I'd want to do ..I think it's looking pretty good as is !!


im doing those same grips right now in walnut, im about half way.

looks really nice


----------



## Gig49

Looks awesome Hit-em


----------



## upserman

Looks great Hit-em That red/black marble goes great with the rest of your bow.

I was wondering if any of you guys with Zeus will be hunting with them??

Bob


----------



## BEETLE GUY

upserman said:


> Looks great Hit-em That red/black marble goes great with the rest of your bow.
> 
> I was wondering if any of you guys with Zeus will be hunting with them??
> 
> Bob


I've got mine ready for hunting season.


----------



## Gig49

I will be Beetle as well as 3D and Field


----------



## Sagittarius

Awesome bow, Tim. :thumbs_up


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Post up your pics of your Maitland bows here:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1058262405#post1058262405


----------



## DimeTimeTom

BEETLE GUY said:


> I've got mine ready for hunting season.


im workin on it


----------



## BEETLE GUY

here she is


----------



## Double S

Looks Great BEETLE GUY. Is there a website yet?.


----------



## VanRijn

beetle is even fobin it up.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Web should be here very soon!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

VanRijn said:


> beetle is even fobin it up.


The FOBs ROCK!


----------



## Double S

VanRijn said:


> beetle is even fobin it up.


I saw that. That might sway me into buying a Maitland bow. :wink:


----------



## archerynutNB

"Awesome" set-up Les! Now all we need is a pic of it laying across a nice Buck!!:wink:

I been wanting to try them FOBS as well!......maybe with my new Zeus!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

archerynutNB said:


> "Awesome" set-up Les! Now all we need is a pic of it laying across a nice Buck!!:wink:
> 
> I been wanting to try them FOBS as well!......maybe with my new Zeus!


How about this on:wink:








or this one


----------



## Lowedog

I think I would let him grow up another year or two Beetle Guy. :wink:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Lowedog said:


> I think I would let him grow up another year or two Beetle Guy. :wink:


These two are babies. I think I'll pass. Besides I didn't actually post up the big deer pix:wink:


----------



## VanRijn

.....I just hope I get close enough to a deer to shoot it. Likely if I get one it will be a doe.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Here is a deer I shot last year


----------



## DimeTimeTom

nice one.

as much as i get to hunt, im happy to get some meat every year.

going on 3 years now and havent had a day off ukey:ukey:ukey:


----------



## YeOleFart

*How about these?*


----------



## archerynutNB

BEETLE GUY said:


> Here is a deer I shot last year


"Awesome" Buck Les!


----------



## archerynutNB

YeOleFart said:


> View attachment 813688


I like em! Especially the Camo one! :thumbs_up


----------



## Gig49

archerynutNB said:


> I like em! Especially the Camo one! :thumbs_up


The Red for me or maybe one of each


----------



## archerynutNB

My "Zeus" just landed at Canadian Customs......getting closer! :set1_applaud:


----------



## barracuda1

Do you plan to eventually market your bows in Australia and South East Asia?


----------



## VanRijn

there is one bow in australia its just hidden under a bed right now.


----------



## Gig49

VanRijn said:


> there is one bow in australia its just hidden under a bed right now.


Still waiting for my accessories Van, maybe oneday


----------



## DimeTimeTom

DimeTimeTom said:


> anyone have strings lengths on the zeus?


anyone? sure would like to order a set of spares for deer season


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

PM sent


----------



## red44

Gig49 said:


> Still waiting for my accessories Van, maybe oneday


You got to be kidding, they still havent delivered? :thumbs_do National Archery Supply. They need to get their sht together or go away.


----------



## Gig49

red44 said:


> You got to be kidding, they still havent delivered? :thumbs_do National Archery Supply. They need to get their sht together or go away.


Theres a shoot a want to go to. Correction, I would like to go to if my goods are delivered on time


----------



## red44

Can you cancel your order?
Lancasters or Altsports bro. Lancasters Archery or..
http://www.alternativess.com/cgi-bin/start.cgi/shop/dev/main.htm?


----------



## red44

.......Les, that was a hell of a deer!..


----------



## BEETLE GUY

YeOleFart said:


> View attachment 813688


Looks good. :wink:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

red44 said:


> .......Les, that was a hell of a deer!..


Thanks. He is the biggest to date. Now to look for his dad:wink:


----------



## jcrain2

BEETLE GUY said:


> Post up your pics of your Maitland bows here:
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1058262405#post1058262405


I posted pics of my bow here if you guys want to see it. It is beautiful! I want another one.


----------



## archerynutNB

I have a pretty good idea :drummer:.....that my 2010 Maitland Zeus :rock:....will be in my hands by.....:wav: "Tomorrow"!!!:dancing::dancing::dancing:


----------



## DimeTimeTom

gratz.

i ordered more goodies fresh dozen carbon express meyhems and a g5 xr2 sight should be here soon


----------



## BEETLE GUY

www.maitlandusa.com open on 7-21-2010 by mid day:wink:


----------



## Gig49

Cool


----------



## archerynutNB

"WHOOOOOO.....HOOOOOOO"!!!!!


:rock::wav::dancing::hello2::rockband:


Well…the Zeus has landed. And I am happy to say in “excellent” condition! And she is “beauuutifull“! 

The photo’s here on the forum do not do justice to the finish on these cams, as well as the whole bow! I love the limb pattern as well!
Simply “Awesome is the only word I can use to describe it! :tongue:

As soon as I got home from work, I got busy taking a few outside photo’s before the sun went down. 
It will be a while before I can try her out, because I still have to get some accessories for her. But I don’t mind. In the meantime I am just going to admire her as the thing of beauty that she is! And judging from the feedback from some of the other owners here… I have no doubt that she will “shoot” just as well as she looks!

I am so proud to own one of the very first few, of these first production run Maitland bows. The bow whose design caught my eye so many months ago.

I thank you again Rob, and wish you all the very best success with MaitlandUSA in the future. Here’s to 2011 and beyond! :thumbs_up


archerynutNB


----------



## archerynutNB




----------



## archerynutNB

More pics over on the Maitland photo thread!


----------



## archerynutNB

Just checked out the MaitlandUSA web site ....looks "Awesome" guys! Nice Job!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## BodiBuilt

The bow looks great archerynutNB!
Gloss black and polished is a timeless combo - good choice.
Enjoy your new bow


----------



## archerynutNB

"Thanks" Bodibuilt! I sure will!


----------



## maitland

Karl, that is some beautiful Canada scenery in the background.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

archerynutNB said:


>


Very nice!


----------



## Gig49

Definitely a beautiful bow archerynutNB, it's a keeper mate


----------



## PoppieWellie

*Bump for Rob and the Maitland bow with a nice web site*

ttt


----------



## MBlair

*Maitland*

Website is awesome! Can't wait to get my hands on a Zeus!


----------



## archerynutNB

Thanks for the comments Gig49, that she is for sure! 

Thanks as well Beetle I am like a proud new "pappy"! 

I am also still in “New Bow” heaven. And I am “still” admiring the craftsmanship that went into my Zeus.

I love the key features of this bow. The “block” limb pocket design that maintains a solid (no limb twist) fit when the bolts are backed down. As well as the solid limb support afforded by the extended riser ends. 
And even the cable system promises to be very simple to adjust and tune. 
It’s very well balanced and the grip angle is ideal. 

It’s built like a tank....and looks like a fine art sculpture!

I really love this bow…and I haven’t even shot it yet! …I gotta get a rest on this baby soon!


----------



## archerynutNB

maitland said:


> Karl, that is some beautiful Canada scenery in the background.


"Thanks" Rob it sure is beautiful!...And it's my backyard! 

I thank God every day, for the chance to just walk out my door and enjoy nature!

The deer walk all around my archery target!


----------



## Jonny Boy

*Maitland Question*

Alright.

Here is my question, how do these bows compare with, say, a strother infinity or an elite gt500. Speed isn't really an issue for me. I want to know about the smoothness of the draw and shot, and the hand shock and noise. Thanks.


----------



## YeOleFart

*compare*



Jonny Boy said:


> Alright.
> 
> Here is my question, how do these bows compare with, say, a strother infinity or an elite gt500. Speed isn't really an issue for me. I want to know about the smoothness of the draw and shot, and the hand shock and noise. Thanks.


I have a Strother Vanquish, & SR71, plus an Elite Z28. The draw cycle is totally different than the Strother IMO. I think the Maitland Retribution or Zeus has a "smoother" draw, not saying the Strother is not smooth which I think it is but the Maitland just seems "easier" at same draw weight. If you were shooting 70#'s Maitland and sitting in a treestand, you should have no trouble drawing without standing. The Maitland also sits in your hand very nice and you can repeat the grip very naturally. 
I say the Maitland is every bit as quiet & shock free as the Strother and better than "my" Z28, nothing against the Z28. 
any more just pm me.


----------



## upserman

I Had a Vanquish and I have a 2010 Z28. I also have a Maitland Ret. The Ret is quitter then the Vanquish I had and the Z I have. The Ret is smoother then the Strother. The Vanquish I had you could feel the stack at the back of the draw the Rets you cant. To me it feels more like the Z but a tad stiffer. But not near as stiff as the Strother. No vibs like the other two. To me by far the Maitland has the best grip. The Z has the biggest valley then the Rets followed by the Strother. All 3 great bows.

Hope this helps.

Bob


----------



## Jonny Boy

upserman said:


> I Had a Vanquish and I have a 2010 Z28. I also have a Maitland Ret. The Ret is quitter then the Vanquish I had and the Z I have. The Ret is smoother then the Strother. The Vanquish I had you could feel the stack at the back of the draw the Rets you cant. To me it feels more like the Z but a tad stiffer. But not near as stiff as the Strother. No vibs like the other two. To me by far the Maitland has the best grip. The Z has the biggest valley then the Rets followed by the Strother. All 3 great bows.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Bob


It does thanks. Anyone else?


----------



## jpm_mq2

What about the back wall on the zeus.is it solid? I does not appear to have any draw stops,just wondering how solid the back wall is.


----------



## DimeTimeTom

jpm_mq2 said:


> What about the back wall on the zeus.is it solid? I does not appear to have any draw stops,just wondering how solid the back wall is.


there is a draw stop, backwall it solid


----------



## archerynutNB

jpm_mq2 said:


> What about the back wall on the zeus.is it solid? I does not appear to have any draw stops,just wondering how solid the back wall is.


"oooooh" a chance to post more cool "Zeus" pics!  
......sorry Rob! I can't help myself, I gotta show this bow off! :clap:

Maitland Zeus "Top" Cam



















Maitland Zeus "Bottom" Cam (note draw stop)


----------



## archerynutNB

I also put these up to brag about the fantastic "polishing" job you did on these cams! :wink: :thumbs_up


----------



## archerynutNB

archerynutNB said:


> "oooooh" a chance to post more cool "Zeus" pics!
> ......sorry Rob! I can't help myself, I gotta show this bow off! :clap:
> 
> Maitland Zeus "Top" Cam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maitland Zeus "Bottom" Cam (note draw stop)


The page just changed, but these pics are staying at the top! :thumbs_up


----------



## maitland

Glad you like it Karl.


----------



## red44

You guys are KILLING me. Damm good looking bows. :thumbs_up


----------



## archerynutNB

maitland said:


> Glad you like it Karl.


 I "love" it!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Don't forget about our website www.maitlandusa.com.


----------



## maitland

red44 said:


> You guys are KILLING me. Damm good looking bows. :thumbs_up


Keith owns stock in a 2011 bow and I think he will be a happy camper also.:wink:


----------



## archerynutNB

maitland said:


> Keith owns stock in a 2011 bow and I think he will be a happy camper also.:wink:


Yes he will! Thats "super"! "Congrats" Keith!


----------



## ghaug

I have to admit after looking at the specs and the pics of the bows on here and the website these look like shooting machines. I already forwarded the link over to a pro shop here in KS. Everything looks really outstanding and I was just saying the other day I need to get a new hunting bow :tongue:


----------



## Belicoso

red44 said:


> You guys are KILLING me. Damm good looking bows. :thumbs_up


That´s what they are:tongue:


----------



## red44

Those strings/servings look good too.


----------



## ghaug

Anyone have one of these great looking bows close to Ottawa, KS? I'd really like to see one and shoot one.

Thanks


----------



## red44

maitland said:


> Keith owns stock in a 2011 bow and I think he will be a happy camper also.:wink:


I'm sure I will. Good things come to those who wait. :smile:


----------



## arrowblaster

maitland said:


> Keith owns stock in a 2011 bow and I think he will be a happy camper also.:wink:


Me too, as soon as I can get the speed cam kit!!!!! Can't wait......... or maybe a new Ret w/speed cams........


----------



## archerynutNB

Hey everyone! I just posted a video in general archery that I shot yesterday. First day shooting my Zeus. 

Here is the post link

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1274471


----------



## Jonny Boy

archerynutNB said:


> Hey everyone! I just posted a video in general archery that I shot yesterday. First day shooting my Zeus.
> 
> Here is the post link
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1274471


sweet vid.


----------



## arrowblaster

*Zeus*

I got my Zeus out tonite and shot a few arrows. All I can say is WOW!!! This is a GREAT shooting bow. I haven't even got a peep in it yet, and I was stacking them VERY close. I need more time to finish setting up and dial in. What a great job on these bows Rob!! :darkbeer:


----------



## Gig49

Got my bow partially set up folks, I just need a D-loop and and peep sight. The Speciality peep set is due hopefully tomorrow and I have got custom dark red/black water buffalo side plates coming for my handle, maybe arriving next week


----------



## archerynutNB

She looks "Awesome" Gig! Once you get her all dialed in, I think that the Australian wild game critters of are gonna be in big trouble!

By the way...when do your seasons start, and what type of game do you hunt personally?


----------



## Gig49

archerynutNB said:


> She looks "Awesome" Gig! Once you get her all dialed in, I think that the Australian wild game critters of are gonna be in big trouble!
> 
> By the way...when do your seasons start, and what type of game do you hunt personally?


Thanks so much archerynut. I just need to fit a peep and a D-Loop. The Speciality Peep set should be in tommorrow or early next week. We hunt year round for the following game:

Rabbits and hares
Feral cats and dogs
Foxes
Pigs &
Goats

In season the following Deer:

Fallow
Chital
Red
Samber and
Rusa

I think thats it mate.

I'm looking forward to shooting it very soon, maybe tomorrow 

Regards

Gig :darkbeer:


----------



## VanRijn

what about camels gig? i saw another aussie had some pictures of camels he shot.


----------



## Gig49

VanRijn said:


> what about camels gig? i saw another aussie had some pictures of camels he shot.


I forgot about some of the exotic animals :darkbeer:

Camels
Donkeys
Scrub bulls
Batang
Water buffalo

I think thats most of them :shade:


----------



## PoppieWellie

*Bump for Maitland*

ttt


----------



## GILL

*Maitland, Maitland, Maitland*

So.... I just got in first shipment of Maitland USA bows this evening. I must say that these bows are very well engineered. They draw vey smoothly and feel great in hand. In today's market Rob has has really created something awesome. If you are anywhere near central Indiana and want to check out these bows send me a PM or check out the Maitland web site for my contact info. Jeremiah


----------



## DimeTimeTom

i guess maitlands are natural born killers weather it be arrows or animals...

12th shot with the new arrows at 35 yards


----------



## DimeTimeTom

GILL said:


> So.... I just got in first shipment of Maitland USA bows this evening. I must say that these bows are very well engineered. They draw vey smoothly and feel great in hand. In today's market Rob has has really created something awesome. If you are anywhere near central Indiana and want to check out these bows send me a PM or check out the Maitland web site for my contact info. Jeremiah


nice a semi local maitland dealer...


----------



## GILL

*What people think so far*

I put rests on both a retribution and a Zeus and took the bows down to our local club tonight to let the league shooters feel and shoot the bows. They were all very impressed with the bows in general. The grips, draw cycle and smoothness of the shot were all big talking points. If you haven't had the opportunity to shoot a Maitland you owe it to yourself. The bow market has a serious contender.


----------



## archerynutNB

"Thats for sure" Tom! I'm also sure we are gonna see some Maitlands draped across some critters real soon!

...Not mine though...it's too "pretty" to haul up into my stand !


----------



## archerynutNB

GILL said:


> I put rests on both a retribution and a Zeus and took the bows down to our local club tonight to let the league shooters feel and shoot the bows. They were all very impressed with the bows in general. The grips, draw cycle and smoothness of the shot were all big talking points. If you haven't had the opportunity to shoot a Maitland you owe it to yourself. The bow market has a serious contender.


That's cool that shooters are getting a chance to try these bows! The proof is in the performance! :thumbs_up


----------



## maitland

Guys, I am so glad you enjoy them. Tom, the arrow manufacturers are going to love you:wink: Jeremiah, Thank you so much.


----------



## DimeTimeTom

maitland said:


> Guys, I am so glad you enjoy them. Tom, the arrow manufacturers are going to love you:wink: Jeremiah, Thank you so much.


indeed i love it, ive already got a savings up for a speed ret :thumbs_up


----------



## red44

Anybody try putting a zeus in a case yet? What case to get?


----------



## archerynutNB

red44 said:


> Anybody try putting a zeus in a case yet? What case to get?


I never thought to try mine, ti'll you mentioned it.

So I just did! And it does fit my inexpensive Flambeau case nicely. I can't find a model # on it...but it is 48 inches long.

And since they say a picture is worth a thousand words...I took a pic!










I also tried it in my other case, a 44 inch Doskosil. It goes in...but a bit too close to the corners for my liking!


----------



## red44

Thanks.:thumbs_up


----------



## archerynutNB

red44 said:


> Thanks.:thumbs_up


"Your very welcome"! Glad to help!


----------



## red44

Ttt


----------



## Gig49

maitland said:


> Guys, I am so glad you enjoy them. Tom, the arrow manufacturers are going to love you:wink: Jeremiah, Thank you so much.


Oneday I will get to shoot mine once my problems are all sorted out :mg:


----------



## ChaseK

What kinda speeds are yall getting out of the Ret?

I may be sending in an order real soon like.

Really liking both bows but I want another hunting bow and cant wait for the speed cams!

How many color options do I get?


----------



## Gig49

ChaseK said:


> What kinda speeds are yall getting out of the Ret?
> 
> I may be sending in an order real soon like.
> 
> Really liking both bows but I want another hunting bow and cant wait for the speed cams!
> 
> How many color options do I get?


Please visit the Maitland site 

www.maitlandusa.com


----------



## ChaseK

Gig49 said:


> Please visit the Maitland site
> 
> www.maitlandusa.com


Done did man. Wantin to know speeds though. I seen the color choices and like em all. Dunno how Im gonna choose lol.


----------



## maitland

Sneak peak of a 31"ata prototype we are working on.


----------



## FallFever

Very nice!


----------



## DimeTimeTom

big thumbs up on that!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

*Sweet*

That looks very nice indeed!:thumbs_up


----------



## archerynutNB

Nice! Thats the way I like'em for hunting..."short" and handy but with a "smooth" draw cycle! :thumbs_up


----------



## VanRijn

any prototype on speed cams yet?


----------



## ChaseK

Sweet! I wont even be able to break in my Ret before I want that one haha.


Speed cams plz hurry! lol


----------



## maitland

Speed cams are in the final stages.


----------



## ChaseK

Sweet! Cant wait.


----------



## FallFever

maitland said:


> Speed cams are in the final stages.


Can't wait to see them.

FF


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Buck down!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

This is the buck


----------



## bo-w

nice buck congrats


----------



## bo-w

im quite possibly moving to cali. if so ill be going through Sparks & Reno if im not mistaken Maitland is out of Sparks? I wonder if I could stop on the way and try a couple bows?


----------



## BEETLE GUY

bo-w said:


> im quite possibly moving to cali. if so ill be going through Sparks & Reno if im not mistaken Maitland is out of Sparks? I wonder if I could stop on the way and try a couple bows?


Ya, get a hold of Rob.His # is on the website.


----------



## FallFever

Heck of a buck Les. Congrats !!

FF


----------



## KS-whitetail

I cant wait to be part of the team!!!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

FallFever said:


> Heck of a buck Les. Congrats !!
> 
> FF


thanks


----------



## USNarcher

maitland said:


> Speed cams are in the final stages.


Final stage.....USPS to Washington? :tongue::wink:


----------



## USNarcher

Nice Buck Les. My Ret has a date with one of these gals on the 7th.


----------



## ChaseK

BEETLE GUY said:


> This is the buck


Awesome velvet Mulie!

Whats the story?


----------



## VanRijn

congrats beetle. nice deer. Who will win the race to a washington elk with a maitland usn?????


----------



## USNarcher

VanRijn said:


> congrats beetle. nice deer. Who will win the race to a washington elk with a maitland usn?????


7:05 the morning ot the 7th. :wink:


----------



## DimeTimeTom

gratz on the buck!

about a week and a half for kentucky whitetails but its still mid 90's
hot bowhuntin' thats for sure.


----------



## BowTech Dave

BEETLE GUY said:


> This is the buck


Way to go Les!!! Nice looking Buck!


----------



## archerynutNB

"Way ta go Les"! :thumbs_up I told ya'll we would see a critter with a Maitland draped across it!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## red44

Nice Les!
Our season does'nt start untill mid October, so I'll never have a chance at a velvet antlered buck. Just once I'd like to put my hands on one. :thumbs_up


----------



## red44

maitland said:


> Speed cams are in the final stages.


:tongue::thumbs_up:tongue:


----------



## VanRijn

USNarcher said:


> 7:05 the morning ot the 7th. :wink:


can i go with you?? I need an elk.


----------



## PoppieWellie

Bump for the Maitland Speedcam


----------



## PoppieWellie

*Speedcam*

Bump for the Maitland Speedcam


----------



## arrowblaster

USNarcher said:


> Final stage.....USPS to Washington? :tongue::wink:


Or NY!!!!! :darkbeer: :thumbs_up


----------



## DimeTimeTom

11 days til kentucky season...and im too broke to get my out of state tags right away...makes me wanna puke haha...dang cars


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Hey everybody, just wanted to ley ya know that I recently created a Maitland USA social group. So anybody interested in joining it come check it out.


----------



## DimeTimeTom

any sneak peaks of that speed cam? :angel::angel::angel:

i have some good ideas for that Ret im gonna be getting...one of a kind


----------



## USNarcher

VanRijn said:


> can i go with you?? I need an elk.


Here ya go. He's missing his left eye so you might have a chance. :wink:


----------



## VanRijn

USNarcher said:


> Here ya go. He's missing his left eye so you might have a chance. :wink:


still looks tasty to me


----------



## Gig49

Can have that eye fixed by a good taxie with a glass eye


----------



## VanRijn

ha ha ha gig.. you are funny bud. Like i have the money to mount an animal. silly.


----------



## Gig49

Sorry mate, didnt mean that. Always can go DIY European mount


----------



## Gig49

For Van...to show you mate its all set up. The only thing for me to do now is sight in


----------



## FallFever

Very nice!

FF


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Sweet...looks awesome Gig!:thumbs_up


----------



## ChaseK

Looks great Gig. 

Cant wait to get mine!


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*



BEETLE GUY said:


> This is the buck


nice shooting Les...:thumbs_up


----------



## KurtVL

totally stoked i found the maitland troop

Im going to be selling my other bow and get a retribution

dang you Matt (usnarcher) 

Rob, what an awesome job youve done, i do however expect more from you in the future


----------



## iowa.bowhunter

maitland said:


> Sneak peak of a 31"ata prototype we are working on.


Not sure if it is the light or what...but is the riser like a platinum color with matching cams? BH for this 31" ATA proto? And any speed numbers yet with the speed cam on this rig...Retribution? 

Edwin


----------



## FallFever

The number I've been hearing on the speed cam is 340 but I can't confirm it.

FF


----------



## Gig49

Looks like a Retribution for me in 2011, in matte black of course


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

That's the exact bow I have coming...hope to get the e-mail from Rob today or tomorrow saying it shipped!


----------



## USNarcher

KurtVL said:


> totally stoked i found the maitland troop
> 
> Im going to be selling my other bow and get a retribution
> 
> dang you Matt (usnarcher)
> 
> Rob, what an awesome job youve done, i do however expect more from you in the future


Don't blame me. No one listens to me. :tongue: The bows speak for themselves.


----------



## iowa.bowhunter

FallFever said:


> The number I've been hearing on the speed cam is 340 but I can't confirm it.
> 
> FF


Very nice....that is the one I've been hoping and waiting for, thanks....


----------



## KurtVL

Matt

That's the problem you shoot one you want another

It's kinda weird some bow lines get all the hype and one that shouldve doesn't


----------



## ChaseK

Will the speed cams be direst replacements for the smooth cams on there now?


----------



## HOYT30060X

*Maitland*

What a great looking bow!


----------



## archerynutNB

Gig49 said:


> For Van...to show you mate its all set up. The only thing for me to do now is sight in


She looks "Awesome" Gig! Congrats on getting her all decked out!:thumbs_up

Whatch out for broken arrows now dude!


----------



## archerynutNB

PS: I "love" the strike plates!:thumbs_up


----------



## archerynutNB

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> That's the exact bow I have coming...hope to get the e-mail from Rob today or tomorrow saying it shipped!


Congrats dude! Your gonna love it for sure! :thumbs_up


----------



## vhunter

KurtVL said:


> totally stoked i found the maitland troop
> 
> Im going to be selling my other bow and get a retribution
> 
> dang you Matt (usnarcher)
> 
> Rob, what an awesome job youve done, i do however expect more from you in the future


Dang you Kurt for letting me shoot yours. Now I want one bad. Hopefully I get the check from my other bow soon.


----------



## VanRijn

Just got my Posten in the mail so now that the bow is complete Ill take a picture as soon as mom gets back from Reno with her camera and Ill post a pic of the bow all set up for hunting.


----------



## Gig49

Lets see that baby Van, it should look grand


----------



## DimeTimeTom

what rests are you all using?

gonna get something other than a spring steel for hunting

gonna have to hunt with my zeus due to a little wheelin and dealin with my old guardian. anyone have any trouble out of any rest out there?

most likely gonna roll with a ripcord but i have a carter release that i said i would take a g5 expert, limbdriver or ripcord so who knows.


----------



## maitland

Sneak Peek at the Speed Cams!


----------



## FallFever

Looks great Rob, can't wait to give those a run.

FF


----------



## Gig49

DimeTimeTom said:


> what rests are you all using?
> 
> gonna get something other than a spring steel for hunting
> 
> gonna have to hunt with my zeus due to a little wheelin and dealin with my old guardian. anyone have any trouble out of any rest out there?
> 
> most likely gonna roll with a ripcord but i have a carter release that i said i would take a g5 expert, limbdriver or ripcord so who knows.


Limbdriver split drop away rest


----------



## schleppy

The speed cams look great. I really like having the logo on them.


----------



## DimeTimeTom

maitland said:


> Sneak Peek at the Speed Cams!


ahhh sexy :tongue: im diggin' the logo also 

sure will be sweet on my ret :wink: and thanks for posting


----------



## archerynutNB

DimeTimeTom said:


> what rests are you all using?
> 
> gonna get something other than a spring steel for hunting
> 
> gonna have to hunt with my zeus due to a little wheelin and dealin with my old guardian. anyone have any trouble out of any rest out there?
> 
> most likely gonna roll with a ripcord but i have a carter release that i said i would take a g5 expert, limbdriver or ripcord so who knows.


"Limbdriver" on my "Zeus" also Tom! Easy set-up, works awesome!:thumbs_up


----------



## archerynutNB

Interested in those cams Rob!....But I won't be changing them out for the ones already on my Zeus. I like the look and feel of "these" cams far too much!

....But next year I will definitely be buying another "Maitland" for a "hunting" bow. So by then I am sure you will have those "speed wheels" perfected and fine tuned for me to give them a try on that 31" baby! :thumbs_up


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Speed cams are looking awesome Rob,I look forward to seeing and hearing how well they come together in the end. Hopefully I'll have a 2nd maitland next year with those speed cams on it next year for 3D!


----------



## ChaseK

maitland said:


> Sneak Peek at the Speed Cams!


That'll do!


Cant wait.


----------



## YeOleFart

*31" Proto name?*

Have you named the 31"er yet? 
I'm trying the speed cams as soon as available.:thumbs_up


----------



## VanRijn

Here it is fully equipped and ready for hunting season. Well technically I have a quick disconnect from cool hand luke coming to put on it but this is good enough for now.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

WOW...Van that is one sweet looking Ret you got there! I can't wait to get my hands on mine!


----------



## Gig49

Looks awesome Van, a real killer mate


----------



## red44

Your season start yet Van? Good luck man.The rig looks great.


----------



## VanRijn

season starts wednesday. We are going hunting sat-mon in the same area we got our deer last year.


----------



## DimeTimeTom

VanRijn said:


> season starts wednesday. We are going hunting sat-mon in the same area we got our deer last year.


good luck to ya, kentucky season starts saturday, but coming up with out of state tag money might set me back a week


----------



## VanRijn

cant wait to get up there and see some deer . I get to see today if i get friday off so i can start driving before 11pm.


----------



## ChaseK

Savin my pennies! Cant wait to get my hands on a work of art made for killin! lol

BTT


----------



## USNarcher

Hey Van check out these spikes. I hunt a spike cow only area. :tongue:


----------



## maitland

Those are some great looking albino mule deer, I heard the mushrooms they eat stunts their growth! Lol


----------



## VanRijn

thats awesome usn. I have been less than 5 yards from those up on mt elanor. They are amazing. Not very well camoed in that area though huh?


----------



## DimeTimeTom

stting my trail cams up in the morning, try to get some head shots of my big KY hoss i only see in the off season:angry:


----------



## YeOleFart

*horns a plenty*

Just checked cameras nice to see - Waiting for some Retribution :thumbs_up


----------



## iowa.bowhunter

Rob...Earlier posts from you indicated that a quiver that is made for your line of bows was due out this fall...something special...cool and custom. Sneak peek yet?


----------



## ChaseK

YeOleFart said:


> Just checked cameras nice to see - Waiting for some Retribution :thumbs_up
> 
> View attachment 887435



That'll work man!

Good luck with em! Can't wait for some Retribution!


----------



## KurtVL

Posted a review of the bows I've owned this year

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1302928

Anyways can't wait for 2011 speed cams still deciding Zeus or retribution for hunting (I don't get hung up on short ata)


----------



## maitland

iowa.bowhunter said:


> Rob...Earlier posts from you indicated that a quiver that is made for your line of bows was due out this fall...something special...cool and custom. Sneak peek yet?


I am hoping to offer the quiver for 2011. I think most will like the way it works.


----------



## ChaseK

Def wanna see the quiver! Dang, Im barely gonna get the Ret broke in by the time the new 31"er comes out and speed cams! Which is perfectly fine with me!


----------



## DimeTimeTom

hope that quiver has 2 rows of arrow holders  rage heads are annoying, always popping open in my quiver.

looks like you got the spot oldfart :drool:

I have my zeus setup for hunting now and its killin me i cant go to the range and shoot spots...i NEEED another haha


----------



## VanRijn

loved this line from your review "Bow is DEAD, Jimmy Hoffa buried in a foundation dead at the shot"


----------



## YeOleFart

ChaseK said:


> That'll work man!
> 
> Good luck with em! Can't wait for some Retribution!


Thanks, I've got the Ret in hand. You won't be sorry, amazing how smooth & QUIET. Oh did I say ACCUATE woah!
Now waiting for Sept. 15th.


----------



## YeOleFart

DimeTimeTom said:


> hope that quiver has 2 rows of arrow holders  rage heads are annoying, always popping open in my quiver.
> 
> looks like you got the spot oldfart :drool:
> 
> I have my zeus setup for hunting now and its killin me i cant go to the range and shoot spots...i NEEED another haha


Thanks Tom
I'm going to try the Epek broadheads, see if they will "mate" with the RET. The Zeus is still hanging only 20 test shots.


----------



## Oregon HG

Can't wait, for either a Ret with Speed Cams or whatever the 31" will be called with Speed Cams, Will definitely be my choice!


----------



## KurtVL

need a retribution with speed cams please 

im down to one bow now, so ill need a retribution to hunt this year


----------



## ChaseK

KurtVL said:


> need a retribution with speed cams please
> 
> im down to one bow now, so ill need a retribution to hunt this year


X2. Ill take one n black!


----------



## KurtVL

ChaseK said:


> X2. Ill take one n black!


RH, and 70 lbs please


----------



## ChaseK

What he said ^ ! Pronto!(sp?)

Is it bad that I know exactly what all my accessories will be even down to arrow wraps before Ive even ordered the bow?! lol


----------



## KurtVL

well now im screwed, VXL is sold, bow season starts Oct 1, and my zeus is out for dip (Black Reaper, its going to be so SICK!) and wont be back for 2 weeks

ROB !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FallFever

According to UPS my Retribution will be arriving at its new home tomorow!:darkbeer::banana:

FF


----------



## VanRijn

My next one will be a zeus with speed cams for target...and im going to have pimp my bow work on it for me.


----------



## DimeTimeTom

my next is a speed ret 50-60 speed cams in fall mimicry (full bow, cams and all) :set1_applaud:


----------



## KurtVL

Anybody been able to get ahold of beetle, he has some threads in classifieds for a couple zeus's ?

Anyways a retribution is definitely in my future


----------



## DimeTimeTom

i have 8 more rage heads that need a "home" :wink:


----------



## ChaseK

DimeTimeTom said:


> my next is a speed ret 50-60 speed cams in fall mimicry (full bow, cams and all) :set1_applaud:


I like the way you think!


----------



## Oregon HG

KurtVL said:


> well now im screwed, VXL is sold, bow season starts Oct 1, and my zeus is out for dip (Black Reaper, its going to be so SICK!) and wont be back for 2 weeks
> 
> ROB !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Have you seen the new Reaper Woods! I just got it in and WOW!!! Its the best of both, Camo with Skulls!!!!


----------



## KurtVL

Oregon HG said:


> Have you seen the new Reaper Woods! I just got it in and WOW!!! Its the best of both, Camo with Skulls!!!!


 my retribution was going to be dipped in that


----------



## ChaseK

Oregon HG said:


> Have you seen the new Reaper Woods! I just got it in and WOW!!! Its the best of both, Camo with Skulls!!!!


Holy crap that camo is sick!


Hmmm...


----------



## archerynutNB

I originally had my Zeus order for it to be dipped in Carbon Fibre. Dark grey carbon riser, and silver carbon limbs. But after talking to both Rob, and (Jim was it?)at "Oregon Hydrographics",I decided that it might not look that good. The carbon fibre has a way of distorting on the curves, and also there would have to be a seam at some point as well when you dip both sides. Anyway, I am glad I went with the polished black anodized. It looks "super duper slick"! I would love to have a bow dipped in black and white tiger stripe someday though. Maybe a new 31" 2011 Maitland?


----------



## FallFever

Here is my new Retribution ! :tongue:

FF


----------



## PoppieWellie

maitland said:


> Sneak Peek at the Speed Cams!


What is the estimated speed ? Can't wait to pass the data to my club.


----------



## ohiohunter02

For all of you with the Retribution, What are you using for a quiver on the bow for hunting? Will a 2pc fuse work on the riser?


----------



## KurtVL

Name for 31" bow?

Or do "we" get to name it?


----------



## VanRijn

ohiohunter02 said:


> For all of you with the Retribution, What are you using for a quiver on the bow for hunting? Will a 2pc fuse work on the riser?


I am using a tight spot and its amazing.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

FallFever said:


> Here is my new Retribution ! :tongue:
> 
> FF
> View attachment 890084


BTW...I'm so freaking jealous of you!!! That Ret. looks amazing, I can't wait to get mine. I just sit here and stare I'm in a trance just looking at yours!


----------



## DimeTimeTom

Oregon HG said:


> Have you seen the new Reaper Woods! I just got it in and WOW!!! Its the best of both, Camo with Skulls!!!!


can you do winter mimicry? and has mothwing released the deadgrass yet?


just got my limbdriver off the classifieds, had a spotthogg whammy but couldnt get it to time well on my zeus.


----------



## DimeTimeTom

What is the estimated speed ? Can't wait to pass the data to my club

i think they said 340 ibo earlier but could be different now


----------



## archerynutNB

Just wanted to apologise to you "Mike", from Oregon Hydrographics for the goof in my above post. I couldn't remember your name from when I talked to you..and after I hit post, I went and checked. I tried to change it but was too late for the edit.

To make it up to you...here are a couple more pics of the "Fantastic" dip job you did on my Zeus Limbs in the "Lightning" pattern.


----------



## KurtVL

Im about to have a retribution

Ill have my "sinister black" 70 lb retribution next week sometime

AWESOME

Also talked to Ron for awhile tonight, man, what a genuinely nice guy, totally motivated to make the best, thanks for your time rob


----------



## ChaseK

Up again for some SMMMOOOTTTHHH bows!


----------



## Elk4me

Does anyone know of the Maitland website?


----------



## archerynutNB

http://www.maitlandusa.com/


----------



## Elk4me

archerynutNB said:


> http://www.maitlandusa.com/


thanks alot for posting, gona try to get ahold of Rob on Tuesday:thumb:


----------



## arrowblaster

SO................. what's up with beetle? Just curious, as we haven't heard from him in a while. Rob, sent you a pm, and wondering when speed parts will be available for my Zeus? Thanks for a GREAT bow!!!


----------



## red44

Ttt.


----------



## VanRijn

Well I did it I put an arrow through a blacktail doe with my retribution . currently loading pictures onto my computer and then I can post them on here for you all to see.


----------



## VanRijn

here she is my first deer with my retribution  I think she is pretty good sized doe for a blacktail but Im not expert in deer size since she is only my 2nd deer.


----------



## maitland

Congratulations Shaun! I am thinking marinated back straps with a little garlic and butter!


----------



## Gig49

Congrats Van


----------



## ChaseK

Awesome! Congrats bro.


----------



## VanRijn

the ret was quiet and shot straight. Deer didnt see it coming. Its a great hunting bow. Now i just have to convince usn to take me to his elk spot


----------



## DimeTimeTom

gratz man, looks like a well placed shot too


----------



## FallFever

Nice Blacktail Shaun, Congrats! Not surprised she didn't hear it coming these bows are amazingly quiet.

FF


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Sorry, still down. Nice doe Van!


----------



## archerynutNB

"Congrats" on the deer dude! Now I'm "really" getting excited for Oct 4TH!


----------



## archerynutNB

Hey all you "soon to be" deer slay'n Maitland owners! Thought you might like a little "pre season" inspiration to get you all the more "pumped up" for fall!

Check out my "Bowhunting" poem I wrote a few years ago.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1262397

"Sorry" Rob, for the highjack!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Congrats Van, that's a beautiful looking deer and a beautiful looking bow! I just checked the UPS website and my Ret. is in Buffalo, NY about 45 mins from my front door! Tomorrow will be very exciting to say the least!!!


----------



## DimeTimeTom

archerynutNB said:


> Hey all you "soon to be" deer slay'n Maitland owners! Thought you might like a little "pre season" inspiration to get you all the more "pumped up" for fall!
> 
> Check out my "Bowhunting" poem I wrote a few years ago.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1262397
> 
> "Sorry" Rob, for the highjack!


nice poem nut, couldnt put it any better.

on another note i tried a spotthogg whammy on the zeus, hated it...watched video after video of tuning them and still couldnt get it where i wanted to be... so i bought a limbdriver..........Ill never own another brand of rest EVER

thanks for the recomendation and i shoulda listened first time around.


----------



## DimeTimeTom

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Congrats Van, that's a beautiful looking deer and a beautiful looking bow! I just checked the UPS website and my Ret. is in Buffalo, NY about 45 mins from my front door! Tomorrow will be very exciting to say the least!!!


better post those "christmas day excitment pics" haha

im hoping for a decent christmas bonus and funds from a sold bow to buy my speed ret in december, if all goes well. as long as i get her before thunderchicken season :banana:


----------



## KurtVL

Any word on short bow name ?

I have a Zeus a retribution I think I'll need the trifecta 

I will say this these bows are simpily the best I've shot this year


----------



## red44

Congrats on the Blacktail doe Van. I don't know .... about blacktails, but our adult whitetail does run about 100 pounds, give or take 20. I'm always willing to take a doe if I can, they seem much better on the table to me. I never pass on an adult doe. good for you bro.


----------



## FallFever

I have owned over 50 bows in my 31yrs. of Archery and I am ready to put my Retribution in my top 3 of all time. This bow flat out shoots, it is so consistant shot after shot that it makes drilling the X at 20yds almost effortless. I shoot this bow so well I find myself not even wanting to shoot anything else. The draw is so comfortable from start to finish, I no longer notice shoulder pain after a few dozen shots.

Love this bow!!

FF


----------



## Double S

VanRijn said:


> here she is my first deer with my retribution  I think she is pretty good sized doe for a blacktail but Im not expert in deer size since she is only my 2nd deer.


Congrats on your harvest. Thumbs Up.


----------



## SIGSAUERP229

My Zeus will be picked up this weekend I have to drive an entire 3 miles to get it 

After finding out Rob lived close by he offered to let me drop in and try out his bows. The guy has a great demeanor and was very helpful. Best of all his bows were way more then what I expected being a first year bow.

I have had many bows and his really stood out after just a few shots. I have to thoroughly test a bow before I can give my true opinion but I expect this to be my best bow yet or at the very least right up there with my favorites.


----------



## YeOleFart

Congrats nice start. She looks great from here.


----------



## KurtVL

FallFever said:


> I have owned over 50 bows in my 31yrs. of Archery and I am ready to put my Retribution in my top 3 of all time. This bow flat out shoots, it is so consistant shot after shot that it makes drilling the X at 20yds almost effortless. I shoot this bow so well I find myself not even wanting to shoot anything else. The draw is so comfortable from start to finish, I no longer notice shoulder pain after a few dozen shots.
> 
> Love this bow!!
> 
> FF


have you shot the zeus? now thats a dream

also i noticed limb savers in the pic, does it help or make a difference?


----------



## FallFever

KurtVL said:


> have you shot the zeus? now thats a dream
> 
> also i noticed limb savers in the pic, does it help or make a difference?


I have not shot the Zeus but can imagine how well it must shoot. That is not my pic but I was wondering about the limbsavers also. Mine is already very quiet and shock free so I wouldn't think it would make a big difference but ...


----------



## KurtVL

FallFever said:


> I have not shot the Zeus but can imagine how well it must shoot. That is not my pic but I was wondering about the limbsavers also. Mine is already very quiet and shock free so I wouldn't think it would make a big difference but ...


im definitely going to add them to my retribution when it gets here, SO STOKED


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Just got a text from my wife...big brown truck just dropped off a box for me!!!


----------



## Belicoso

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Just got a text from my wife...big brown truck just dropped off a box for me!!!


Just let me know how you like it!!!!!


----------



## KS-whitetail

You suck did he send you a message saying it shipped??


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Belicoso said:


> Just let me know how you like it!!!!!


Will do brother! I'm heading down to the shop right after work to have it set up. I should be pounding some foam with it later this evening!!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

KS-whitetail said:


> You suck did he send you a message saying it shipped??


He sent me the UPS tracking number as soon as he shipped it out to me last week.


----------



## KS-whitetail

Great mine more than likely hasnt even been shipped yet. Season is so close too...


----------



## KurtVL

Yeap Rob did the same for me, UPS tracking number and then you WAIT WAIT WAIT AGONIZINGLY WAIT for the guy to show up, then its o happy day

Maitland bows are like lays potatoe chips "betcha cant eat(have) just one"


----------



## KS-whitetail

Not having a bow and having season start in less then two weeks is weighing on me heavily. I have a nice one spotted but I dont think I can throw an arrow well enough to make it work. LOL


----------



## FallFever

KS-whitetail said:


> Not having a bow and having season start in less then two weeks is weighing on me heavily. I have a nice one spotted but I dont think I can throw an arrow well enough to make it work. LOL


Well if it helps, this bow was one of the easiest I have ever had to set up and tune. So once it arrives you should be up and running in short order.

FF


----------



## FallFever

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Just got a text from my wife...big brown truck just dropped off a box for me!!!


Lets hope it is the right box for you!:teeth: Do the minutes seem like hours today at work? We will be expecting pics. shortly after you open it!!

FF


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

*A quick review...full review with pics tomorrow!*

Well today was the day...the day my new Retribution came. Sadly I was at work, and couldn't be home for it's arrival. My wife called me to let me know it had arrived safely! Then came the hard part, resisting the urge to suddenly come down with an illness and be forced to leave work early...I had to endure 4 hours of mental anguish waiting to get home so I could get my hands on this true work of archery perfection. I rushed home and tore into that box like a 5 year old on Christmas morning! I was completely blown away by how truly beautiful these bows are. They truly are a work of art. The fit and finish were amazing, every little detail was perfection. I went with the camo riser/black limbs finish, and it looks awesome. The grip is just the way I like a grip to be, and is very repeatable making it easy to maintain a proper grip each and every time. The draw cycle is crazy smooth, you settle into a very nice valley and the back wall is very solid. When you draw back it just sits there, rock solid allowing you to hold on target with ease. Extremely quiet and no hand shock. This is a bow that IMHO has it all, and is a pleasure to shoot. I can't wait to get out of work tomorrow and really start putting my Ret through the paces. I'm off work Friday too so I've got 3 straight days to break her in right! As far as accessories I put a Ripcord Code Red rest, Axcel Armortech HD (5 pin) sight, G5 Meta Peep, and one of Bernie's Control Freak Steadi-Lizer X-Rod stabs on it. I'm shooting Easton Flatlines as well. Since light was fading fast and shooting the Ret. was way more fun than taking pics, I opted to wait til tomorrow evening to take some pics of this masterpiece to share with everybody. I'm sold Rob, these bows are amazing brother.


----------



## KurtVL

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Well today was the day...the day my new Retribution came. Sadly I was at work, and couldn't be home for it's arrival. My wife called me to let me know it had arrived safely! Then came the hard part, resisting the urge to suddenly come down with an illness and be forced to leave work early...I had to endure 4 hours of mental anguish waiting to get home so I could get my hands on this true work of archery perfection. I rushed home and tore into that box like a 5 year old on Christmas morning! I was completely blown away by how truly beautiful these bows are. They truly are a work of art. The fit and finish were amazing, every little detail was perfection. I went with the camo riser/black limbs finish, and it looks awesome. The grip is just the way I like a grip to be, and is very repeatable making it easy to maintain a proper grip each and every time. The draw cycle is crazy smooth, you settle into a very nice valley and the back wall is very solid. When you draw back it just sits there, rock solid allowing you to hold on target with ease. Extremely quiet and no hand shock. This is a bow that IMHO has it all, and is a pleasure to shoot. I can't wait to get out of work tomorrow and really start putting my Ret through the paces. I'm off work Friday too so I've got 3 straight days to break her in right! As far as accessories I put a Ripcord Code Red rest, Axcel Armortech HD (5 pin) sight, G5 Meta Peep, and one of Bernie's Control Freak Steadi-Lizer X-Rod stabs on it. I'm shooting Easton Flatlines as well. Since light was fading fast and shooting the Ret. was way more fun than taking pics, I opted to wait til tomorrow evening to take some pics of this masterpiece to share with everybody. I'm sold Rob, these bows are amazing brother.


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

thats a total man card violation

i guess when i get my black reaper zeus back ill just tell everyone how cool it looks.


----------



## FallFever

OK, I will let you get away with it this time, but the pics. better be up tomorrow! Glad you finally got it, I can't say enough good about these bows. 

FF


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I'm sorry guys, pics will be up tonight for sure...Kurt I can't wait to see pics of that black reaper Zeus!


----------



## KurtVL

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> I'm sorry guys, pics will be up tonight for sure...Kurt I can't wait to see pics of that black reaper Zeus!


i guess we'll see what pictures you post


----------



## Oregon HG

archerynutNB said:


> Just wanted to apologise to you "Mike", from Oregon Hydrographics for the goof in my above post. I couldn't remember your name from when I talked to you..and after I hit post, I went and checked. I tried to change it but was too late for the edit.
> 
> To make it up to you...here are a couple more pics of the "Fantastic" dip job you did on my Zeus Limbs in the "Lightning" pattern.


No Problem man! I saw that when you called me Jim, but no biggie, I talk to so many people some days I FORGET my name! LOL! I am glad you like the Zeus "lightning" Limbs!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

*Pics as promised!*

Alright guys here's the pics of my Ret. as promised.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

*Yup...more pics!!!*

Here's some more pics of my Ret. for your viewing enjoyment!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Last few for now.


----------



## FallFever

Cool! She's a looker for sure! We have twins, I have the lefty and you the righty (same camo/black scheme). Thinking of having mine dipped in Reaper Woods after the season. So how do you like it so far?

FF


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I absolutely love this bow...the draw cycle is super smooth, great valley, solid back wall. The grip is fantastic, and man does this bow just plain hold rock solid on target like no other I've ever shot!


----------



## alaz

Hey Chad, 
your bow looks great. I love the pics of the cams!


----------



## GILL

*My Retribution*

This is one of the nicest bows I have yet to shoot.


----------



## KurtVL

I can't wait to get my retribution dang it

Next week fingers crossed


----------



## *ProLine*

Bows are looking amazing for sure!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## ohiohunter02

I cant wait for my Sinister black Retribution to show up too. I hope I get the word today that mine has shipped...


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Trust me...you're gonna love the Ret.!


----------



## molyporph

Hey TS! Nice Bow! Congrats man, I love it. :thumbs_up


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Thanks brother, it's one of the nicest bows I've ever had the priviledge of owning/shooting. Rob has done an amazing job with these new bows.


----------



## Gig49

Your bows look awesome fellas, congrats and have fun


----------



## DimeTimeTom

soooo i checked my trailcam today and all i gotta say is i have the fever.......

check out what im after...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1310504&pagenumber=


----------



## FallFever

DimeTimeTom said:


> soooo i checked my trailcam today and all i gotta say is i have the fever.......
> 
> check out what im after...
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1310504&pagenumber=


Sweet! Good luck with him Tom. I expect to see a pic. with the Maitland laying across his side.

FF


----------



## DimeTimeTom

FallFever said:


> Sweet! Good luck with him Tom. I expect to see a pic. with the Maitland laying across his side.
> 
> FF


ill have the pics here asap :jam:


----------



## red44

Tom, that's a stud in my woods. Good luck bringing him home. What part of KY is that?.....


----------



## DimeTimeTom

red44 said:


> Tom, that's a stud in my woods. Good luck bringing him home. What part of KY is that?.....


carrol county, just about 40 miles SW on cincinati.

my dad has taken some really nice bucks off this property but i have yet to. we have these "ghost" bucks every year but the genetics in the area dont have really good browtines. this year we are seeing cam pics of very nice typical bucks with nice brows. 
let me see if i can dig a pic of the 2 nice ones off here...


----------



## KurtVL

Hey guys talked with Rob this week, he is busting it getting bows out these last few weeks before seasons start

Heads up though, he has some prototyping to finish up for the 2011's so please understand that you'll have to be patient

Keep up the excellent work rob your bows kick ***


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

You got that right...these bows definitely kick some serious ***!!!


----------



## KurtVL

Hey Rob I still expect my sinister black retribution next week though 

Will post pics as soon as it shows up


----------



## KurtVL

Just found out a buddy of mine is going to be maitland'd

Anyone else waitin on bows


----------



## highwaynorth

KurtVL said:


> Hey guys talked with Rob this week, he is busting it getting bows out these last few weeks before seasons start
> 
> Heads up though, he has some prototyping to finish up for the 2011's so please understand that you'll have to be patient
> 
> Keep up the excellent work rob your bows kick ***


Yeah, leave him alone so he can get those speed cams finish up.


----------



## archerynutNB

DimeTimeTom said:


> soooo i checked my trailcam today and all i gotta say is i have the fever.......
> 
> check out what im after...
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1310504&pagenumber=


I sure wouldn't pass him up Tom! Good Luck, hope he gives you a good shot opportunity with that new Maitland!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

KurtVL said:


> Just found out a buddy of mine is going to be maitland'd
> 
> Anyone else waitin on bows


That's awesome...you'll have to let us know how he likes his Maitland when he gets it! Which model is he going with, a Zeus or Ret?


----------



## DimeTimeTom

archerynutNB said:


> I sure wouldn't pass him up Tom! Good Luck, hope he gives you a good shot opportunity with that new Maitland!


thanks, i would take a shot at either of em, even have a 2.5 year old 6 in this same set of pics thats as wide and tall as these 2 just without the mass. gonna be a fun season


----------



## KurtVL

im sure vhunter will let us know when he gets his


----------



## KurtVL

Got confirmation my retribution went out tonight so I'll have it this week

Did talk to rob again tonight

Alright guys/gals here's the skinny, Rob's going to be pretty much unavailable starting octoberish, he has to finish up some 2011 stuff so if anyone needs something now you better HURRY now

Rob did tell me though he's been tinkering with limb design and he's been able to squeeze alittle more speed outta the bow with just tweaking the shape of the limbs (geometry of the bellies) people interested should contact rob with any questions 

Later boys 

Ill have a retri to play with this week


----------



## DimeTimeTom

did he say anything on a release date for the 2011 stuff?


----------



## KurtVL

DimeTimeTom said:


> did he say anything on a release date for the 2011 stuff?


he didn't say specifically


----------



## DimeTimeTom

aight, thanks for the info.


----------



## vhunter

KurtVL said:


> im sure vhunter will let us know when he gets his


Well I should be getting my lefty Retribution this week. Rob said he shipped it yesterday. How about that, I sent him the money on a sunday and he shipped it on a Monday. No wait for a lefty? I'm not use to that at all. The last 2 bows I ordered I had to wait about 5 months for both of them. I already have 2 other friends that are very interested in these bows. Can't wait to show it off to them.

Thanks Rob for the fast service.


----------



## KurtVL

Vhunter, mine is going to be here on friday


----------



## ChaseK

KurtVL said:


> Got confirmation my retribution went out tonight so I'll have it this week
> 
> Did talk to rob again tonight
> 
> Alright guys/gals here's the skinny, Rob's going to be pretty much unavailable starting octoberish, he has to finish up some 2011 stuff so if anyone needs something now you better HURRY now
> 
> Rob did tell me though he's been tinkering with limb design and he's been able to squeeze alittle more speed outta the bow with just tweaking the shape of the limbs (geometry of the bellies) people interested should contact rob with any questions
> 
> Later boys
> 
> Ill have a retri to play with this week


Awesome. hope to have my order in in 3 weeks. Crap thats pushing it! LOL

Cant wait to see the 2011 line up!


----------



## vhunter

Yep, mine too.


----------



## KurtVL

I'll have mine 10-11 am Friday morning

I'll post pix at lunch time if I can wait that long

Really excited, first 70 lb bow in a year


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Just wanted to say hi. Net is still down


----------



## DimeTimeTom

BEETLE GUY said:


> Just wanted to say hi. Net is still down


must be huntin' season :wink::wink: jk


----------



## YeOleFart

BEETLE GUY said:


> Just wanted to say hi. Net is still down


Is the net really down or are you out hunting! :wink:


----------



## DimeTimeTom

haha we must think alot alike there olefart :thumbs_up


----------



## USNarcher

KurtVL said:


> I'll have mine 10-11 am Friday morning
> 
> I'll post pix at lunch time if I can wait that long
> 
> Really excited, first 70 lb bow in a year


I haven't owned a 70# bow in 10 years. But this Retribution draws so nice I don't even notice the weight difference from my 60# Allegiance.


----------



## VanRijn

usn where is the picture i was expecting of you with your elk???


----------



## FallFever

USNarcher said:


> I haven't owned a 70# bow in 10 years. But this Retribution draws so nice I don't even notice the weight difference from my 60# Allegiance.


Yeah, I have been shooting 60lb. bows for quite some time now and when I received my Ret. I was thinking this draws so smooth I could have ordered it in 70lb. and been comfortable.

FF


----------



## KurtVL

never really had much trouble with 70's (shot 82nd pretty well if i was honest with the back wall) but this cam system is hand churned butter smooth and 70 should feel awesome.


----------



## vhunter

KurtVL said:


> I'll have mine 10-11 am Friday morning
> 
> I'll post pix at lunch time if I can wait that long
> 
> Really excited, first 70 lb bow in a year


Well we will have to see you can get pics posted first. I taking the day off of work just to wait for the UPS guy. lol


----------



## ChaseK

KurtVL said:


> never really had much trouble with 70's (shot 82nd pretty well if i was honest with the back wall) but this cam system is hand churned butter smooth and 70 should feel awesome.


Good deal. That makes my decision easier. Prolly have mine around 67 just cuz then.

Any idea on a ship date of the 2011 line up? Ill try to wait a month to get mine if the new ones will be available soon!


----------



## KurtVL

ChaseK said:


> Good deal. That makes my decision easier. Prolly have mine around 67 just cuz then.
> 
> Any idea on a ship date of the 2011 line up? Ill try to wait a month to get mine if the new ones will be available soon!


Probably late oct or early nov like everyone else

But you'll have to be patient on delivery might take alittle while for Rob to get ready for 2011


----------



## archerynutNB

BEETLE GUY said:


> Just wanted to say hi. Net is still down



"HI" Les! Enjoying those mule deer backstraps? :deadhorse


----------



## YeOleFart

DimeTimeTom said:


> haha we must think alot alike there olefart :thumbs_up


I just seen we posted that at the same time 
I did not look after I posted it, you must have got me by seconds! 
Season starts tomorrow here! Friday afternoon will be my first day out.


----------



## ChaseK

KurtVL said:


> Probably late oct or early nov like everyone else
> 
> But you'll have to be patient on delivery might take alittle while for Rob to get ready for 2011


Yeah I reckon Ill get the Ret in a few weeks.


----------



## KurtVL

Hey guys which limb savers do you recommend ? What to make my retri zombie killer quiet


----------



## VanRijn

i am using the limbsavers and they work great.


----------



## Hoythunter01

BEETLE GUY said:


> Just wanted to say hi. Net is still down


Don't know if you got my messge. I'll call you tomorrow early evening.


----------



## USNarcher

VanRijn said:


> usn where is the picture i was expecting of you with your elk???


No pics of me cuz I had more missed ops than I care to relive. But I did get to pack a lot of meat. We (friends in camp) got 2 bulls and 1 cow in 2 days. Here is the little one


----------



## KurtVL

That is one beautiful elk, your living my dream right now

Elk hunting with a bow is on my bucket list 

Want to moose hunt too 

Congrats to your compadres


----------



## DimeTimeTom

KurtVL said:


> That is one beautiful elk, your living my dream right now
> 
> Elk hunting with a bow is on my bucket list
> 
> Want to moose hunt too
> 
> Congrats to your compadres


i hear ya, im in the land of deer and turkey with the occasional squirrel
you fellas out west are some lucky folks...


----------



## red44

Elk is my dream animal. That "little" one is a beauty.


----------



## VanRijn

USNarcher said:


> No pics of me cuz I had more missed ops than I care to relive. But I did get to pack a lot of meat. We (friends in camp) got 2 bulls and 1 cow in 2 days. Here is the little one
> 
> View attachment 898799


When is my turn usn?? You know you want to help me with my first elk


----------



## USNarcher

This was a bad year weather wise and a ton of new hunters to the area. Elk weren't in thier normal paterns and to get to them it was miserable. Also a lot more bears and coyotes in the area. I hunt in a draw area for bulls but I don't mind hunting spikes and cows. It's actually easier to get a bull to come in than a cow.


----------



## Gig49

Beautiful animal, congrats and well done USNarcher


----------



## deerheaven

:thumbs_up Very nice bows.....looks like a winner


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

They are shooters that's for sure, if you have the opportunity to try one out do it...just be prepared to want one badly!


----------



## deerheaven

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> They are shooters that's for sure, if you have the opportunity to try one out do it...just be prepared to want one badly!


Thats the fun of archery,,,,32 years for me,,,hooked more now


----------



## VanRijn

yeah I dont mind taking a cow either. I also have a bear tag.. hint hint wink wink nudge nudge.


----------



## PoppieWellie

bump for Maitland!


----------



## FallFever

Man is the Retribution an easy bow to shoot. I haven't had the chance to shoot at all over the last 5 days. Tonight I only had a short timeframe so I went down to the basement and shot a couple of groups. Here is my second group of 3 at 15yds.:thumbs_up 

FF


----------



## KurtVL

Its here, dan i win you owe me a pop


----------



## upserman

Here is my Rets. waiting to do a little eating on opening day.



















She is still hungry


----------



## Belicoso

KurtVL said:


> Its here, dan i win you owe me a pop


Wow that went fast ..........from the first Maitland till the second one in your stable.

BTW pic´s without the plastic would be nicer


----------



## KurtVL

Belicoso said:


> Wow that went fast ..........from the first Maitland till the second one in your stable.
> 
> BTW pic´s without the plastic would be nicer



I'll get it naked later for some bow porn

Maitland bows are like jays potatoe chips "you can't have just one"


----------



## DimeTimeTom

killin me....i wanna shoot without broadheads haha.....i need another toy...


----------



## vhunter

KurtVL said:


> Its here, dan i win you owe me a pop


 You win. I'm sitting at home waiting for the big brown truck to come. Anytime now.


----------



## KurtVL

vhunter said:


> You win. I'm sitting at home waiting for the big brown truck to come. Anytime now.


get it yet?

i dont even think ill get to pluck the string till sunday though


----------



## vhunter

KurtVL said:


> get it yet?
> 
> i dont even think ill get to pluck the string till sunday though


Not yet. What did you do pay the ups guy to delivery mine last. I was hoping to get enough time today to set it up.


----------



## Gig49

Congrats Upserman


----------



## vhunter

Wait, my doorbell just rang and I see a brown truck outside. See ya.


----------



## KurtVL

vhunter said:


> Not yet. What did you do pay the ups guy to delivery mine last. I was hoping to get enough time today to set it up.


I did try to tell Rob to hold it one day  

You'll have it today


----------



## FallFever

Congrats on the new bow guy's! Waiting on more pics.! :thumbs_up

FF


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Yeah congrats to both KurtVL and vhunter on your new bows. I can't wait to hear your thoughts on your new Maitlands! We need pics too!!!


----------



## KurtVL

Will have some time on sat and sunday to get some play time

If its anything like my Zeus it's love at first sight

Just looking at the bow it "appears" longer than 33" you'd swear it was almost 35

Shouldve had rob rotate the blocks and give me the 8" BH retribution, eh... It'll probably be fine the way it was


----------



## FallFever

It has a 7 1/8" brace like it is and that is still pretty generous. You won't have any troubles shooting the bow I'm sure.

FF


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I tell ya guys, I went out as usual tonight and put some arrows through the Ret...everytime I shoot this bow I'm even more impressed with it! So smooth, grip is so perfect, and man does this bow hold like a rock on target. I love shooting this bow!!!


----------



## FallFever

+1 Chad, those are my thoughts exactly.

FF


----------



## VanRijn

going bear hunting on sunday...I hope I can get one so I can get the first bear with a maitland bow


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Very cool Van, good luck and hope to see that Maitland laying across the body of a big old bear very soon!


----------



## Gig49

Good luck Van, though I like bears and couldnt shoot one myself


----------



## DimeTimeTom

VanRijn said:


> going bear hunting on sunday...I hope I can get one so I can get the first bear with a maitland bow


GL to ya


----------



## bo-w

any of you all when or if maitland will offer anything with a 25-25.5" draw length?


----------



## KurtVL

Got to spend some time with my retri 

Awesome, put some limbsaver split limb quads in (not that it really needed it) this thing is zombie killer dead in your hand there is nothing like this on the market sorry folks it's that good


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

You got that right, it is that good...ridiculously good in fact! Just came in from shooting my Ret. and my wife and dad both commented on how quiet it is. Awesome bow!


----------



## KurtVL

bo-w said:


> any of you all when or if maitland will offer anything with a 25-25.5" draw length?


Just talked to Rob (heck I think I talk to him more than my brothers) he does have some family pressure to develope a short draw cam. Rob is growing slow he will add features as he can but you have to understand thr majority of bows are sold at 28-30" of draw length so business sense wise he has to stay with the longer draws until he can pay for the time it will take to get the short draw cams done

Trust me i tell him I'd have two more (for my wife) if he had shorty cams


----------



## bo-w

KurtVL said:


> Just talked to Rob (heck I think I talk to him more than my brothers) he does have some family pressure to develope a short draw cam. Rob is growing slow he will add features as he can but you have to understand thr majority of bows are sold at 28-30" of draw length so business sense wise he has to stay with the longer draws until he can pay for the time it will take to get the short draw cams done
> 
> Trust me i tell him I'd have two more (for my wife) if he had shorty cams


thanks KurtVL my wife wants one bad but she sorta understands that its a new company . so she may have to wait a while.


----------



## KurtVL

bo-w said:


> thanks KurtVL my wife wants one bad but she sorta understands that its a new company . so she may have to wait a while.


No problem

Rob is busy getting ready for the 2011 speed cams and introducing a shorty bow

I don't ask to much about what he's planning on for 2012 but I would imagine if he has enough interest he might set some time aside for him to get short cam done


----------



## ChaseK

Might be getting a new job here shortly that will be a nice pay increase so hopefully Ill get to order mine even sooner! Interview tomorrow. 

If I get it then Ill get a lot more time in the woods too! Like 3 and 4 days off a week!


----------



## KurtVL

Just spent some more time with the retribution 

Man that is an awesome bow, what a natural pointer


----------



## Gig49

I just got back in from practicing in my yard. I have never shot a bow so smooth and vibratiion free as the Maitland Zeus and did i mention that its so quiet? Just an absolutely awesome bow


----------



## molyporph

Pics! Pics! I need more Pics! :icon_1_lol:
These bows are so damn nice!


----------



## ohiohunter02

Ok I just got my Retribution today. Man this thing is a zombie like you guys have been saying. Dead in the hand and deadly quiet. Now I wish I would have went with 70lb limbs instead of 65lb. The draw is ever so smooth with a solid back wall kind of like a binary type cam. Now I just need a good dovetail mount sight to throw on it. Any recommendations on a good sight?

And yes I know, I need to get some pics of it posted...lol..


----------



## KurtVL

Once I figure out what my finaly setup will be I'll post pics

So far im totally happy with bow, part of me wants to keep robs work secret so I have this boutique bow

But I really want people to try these bows, every single person who has shot my Zeus has said, I want: Zeus or retri 

I already have a buyer for my retribution if I want to see it and another for my Zeus should I choose to sell that one

Guys on the fence, I know it's a leap of faith but they are that good


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

ohiohunter02 said:


> Ok I just got my Retribution today. Man this thing is a zombie like you guys have been saying. Dead in the hand and deadly quiet. Now I wish I would have went with 70lb limbs instead of 65lb. The draw is ever so smooth with a solid back wall kind of like a binary type cam. Now I just need a good dovetail mount sight to throw on it. Any recommendations on a good sight?
> 
> And yes I know, I need to get some pics of it posted...lol..


Yes we need pics! Both the Axcel Armortech HD and Spot-Hogg Hogg-It are great sights available with dovetail mounts.


----------



## ohiohunter02

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Yes we need pics! Both the Axcel Armortech HD and Spot-Hogg Hogg-It are great sights available with dovetail mounts.


I had a spot hog and really liked it but i think I'm wanting an armortech pro.. I'll try to get some pics up tomorrow before she gets her custom threads....


----------



## VanRijn

I want to try the copper john mark 3 with a dovetail on it.


----------



## PoppieWellie

Hey! Nobody posting pictures anymore!


----------



## vhunter

I'll post some pics up tonight of mine. I finally got a chance yesterday to get it all set up and shoot it. This bow is truly a pleasure to shoot. What impresses me most is the accuracy of this bow. My first 3 shots at 20 yards were all touching each other. This bow holds fantastic. I only had time to shoot about 30 arrows through it last night but no more groups for me. I ended up busting up a couple of nocks and took a few fletchings off. More to come later.


----------



## DimeTimeTom

vhunter said:


> I'll post some pics up tonight of mine. I finally got a chance yesterday to get it all set up and shoot it. This bow is truly a pleasure to shoot. What impresses me most is the accuracy of this bow. My first 3 shots at 20 yards were all touching each other. This bow holds fantastic. I only had time to shoot about 30 arrows through it last night but no more groups for me. I ended up busting up a couple of nocks and took a few fletchings off. More to come later.


im holding 5 inch groups at 65 yards with target sights and 6 inch groups at 50 with broadheads......im in love


----------



## FallFever

DimeTimeTom said:


> im holding 5 inch groups at 65 yards with target sights and 6 inch groups at 50 with broadheads......im in love


It is amazing how steady they hold isn't it!


----------



## Gig49

FallFever said:


> It is amazing how steady they hold isn't it!


These bows are amazing how steady they hold. I've just come back to archery after a hiatus of 15 -17 years and i was consistently grouping 3 arrows in a 2" diameter at 20yds, it will only get better


----------



## PoppieWellie

Gig49 said:


> These bows are amazing how steady they hold. I've just come back to archery after a hiatus of 15 -17 years and i was consistently grouping 3 arrows in a 2" diameter at 20yds, it will only get better


2" at 20 yards, that is consistently around the 10 ring on the Vegas face target, you should try it out at the Vegas shoot next Feb!


----------



## PoppieWellie

Any update on the speedcam ?


----------



## KurtVL

PoppieWellie said:


> Any update on the speedcam ?


mid nov'ish the 2011 stuff will be ready


----------



## DimeTimeTom

PoppieWellie said:


> 2" at 20 yards, that is consistently around the 10 ring on the Vegas face target, you should try it out at the Vegas shoot next Feb!


i plan on shootin indoor nationals march 19-21 in louisville, will i be the only maitland in the crowd as of right now?


----------



## KurtVL

DimeTimeTom said:


> i plan on shootin indoor nationals march 19-21 in louisville, will i be the only maitland in the crowd as of right now?


I'd love to be there but itd be as a spectator as I'm no where near good enough to shoot there


----------



## DimeTimeTom

KurtVL said:


> I'd love to be there but itd be as a spectator as I'm no where near good enough to shoot there


ah its not too bad, just another shoot. i prolly wont be anywhere near the top but it sure will be fun.


----------



## ohiohunter02

Ok so since this thread is boring without some pics, here is my all black Retribution I just got monday....


----------



## KurtVL

well Ohio, what do you think?


----------



## ohiohunter02

KurtVL said:


> well Ohio, what do you think?


I love it.... Although its leaving me for a week to get some custom threads. And I still have to pick up a good dovetail mount pins sight...


----------



## USNarcher

DimeTimeTom said:


> i plan on shootin indoor nationals march 19-21 in louisville, will i be the only maitland in the crowd as of right now?


I don't think that I will be at Louiville but I will be at Vegas and I can guarantee you that I won't be the only Zeus there. I am trying to get Rob to have a booth in Vegas. I have plenty of experience with working booths there and the hands on that these bows will get there by target archers will help.

If there are any of you guys that made the Maitland team planning on attending Vegas let me know if you would be willing to help out at a booth. It's a lot of fun and you meet some great people. I will work on Rob. :wink:


----------



## KurtVL

matt,

when is vegas, i might be able to persaude my wife to go to vegas, (we need a vacation) and i wouldnt mind meeting some people either


----------



## USNarcher

Here is the link. It is a great time.

http://www.nfaa-archery.org/tournaments/vegas/index.cfm


----------



## DimeTimeTom

i wish i could get to vegas...
i havent had a night off in 3 years so travel is not an option for me...


----------



## Waldo53

I am a grandpa, but I was like a kid at Christmas last night. I could not get to sleep all night. Found out that my Zeus and my Hogg Father show up *today! *Supposed to go on a date tonight with my wife to a play, I have to make a presentation at a conference that lasts all day Saturday, prepare a lesson Saturday night to give to my class Sunday morning at church, and fix some trim on my mom's house Sunday afternoon. It's going to kill me to see that work of art sitting there all weekend just waiting to get all dressed up. Do you think the wife would enjoy the play by herself....oh never mind.


----------



## KurtVL

So rob's been working on the speed cams and sent me a message last night

He's pretty darn excited, so things must be going well.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

That's good to hear...2011 should be an exciting year for Maitland USA.


----------



## PoppieWellie

It is a beauty! Congratulations!



ohiohunter02 said:


> Ok so since this thread is boring without some pics, here is my all black Retribution I just got monday....


----------



## white.greg

There was some talk a while back about a shoot thru Zeus, any word on that? I think a 3 track binary cam, shoot thru Zeus would be awsome!


----------



## USNarcher

Not from anything that I have heard.


----------



## KurtVL

reaper Zeus is done with dip, its off to my bow pimp Scottie/pa for re build and eval, before headed back home

will have it next week


----------



## red44

KurtVL said:


> So rob's been working on the speed cams and sent me a message last night
> 
> He's pretty darn excited, so things must be going well.


I'm all ears...!


----------



## Hoythunter01

*My "Brotherhood" Retribution*

View attachment 905596


I have never in my life talked to so many people on the phone or added to my friends list because of the bow we all shoot. I named this Retribution "Brotherhood" because thats what it's done for me. Still in the "Tweaking" stage. Haven't run any arrows through the chrono. Just constantly standing in disbelief that a bow can shoot this smooth.


----------



## KurtVL

nice bow

i should have my zeus back wednesday thrusday


----------



## DimeTimeTom

Hoythunter01 said:


> View attachment 905596
> 
> 
> I have never in my life talked to so many people on the phone or added to my friends list because of the bow we all shoot. I named this Retribution "Brotherhood" because thats what it's done for me. Still in the "Tweaking" stage. Haven't run any arrows through the chrono. Just constantly standing in disbelief that a bow can shoot this smooth.


looks awesome, is that timbers edge camo or something different, i like it alot


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Looks sweet Hoythunter...the Ret. is truly a special bow, so amazingly smooth and accurate it holds on an *X* almost effortlessly!


----------



## KurtVL

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Looks sweet Hoythunter...the Ret. is truly a special bow, so amazingly smooth and accurate it holds on an *X* almost effortlessly!


you havnt shot the zeus


----------



## FallFever

Hoythunter01, very nice rig you have there. I have to agree with you, I have never answered so many PM's about a bow that I have owned. 
Again, if there is anybody in the Green Bay, WI area that would like to take a look at my Retribution, just shoot me a PM.

FF


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

KurtVL said:


> you havnt shot the zeus


Unfortunately no...the Zeus isn't available in my DL yet.


----------



## KurtVL

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Unfortunately no...the Zeus isn't available in my DL yet.


I honestly feel sorry for you  (jk)


----------



## USNarcher

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Unfortunately no...the Zeus isn't available in my DL yet.


What is your DL?


----------



## white.greg

USNarcher said:


> What is your DL?


Must be 26" if he already has a retribution.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

USNarcher said:


> What is your DL?


26 1/4" on my Ret.


----------



## VanRijn

Went to a safari shoot today and met usn. First time i have seen another maitland in person . I also let 2 guys that I know are good shooters shoot my bow. Both of them at 60 yards 1 arrow both of them inside the white one was in the x. They thought it was great.


----------



## USNarcher

Nice meeting you Van. You definately spread the news about Maitland. Good job.


----------



## ChaseK

Started my new job today so my order will be in shortly!


----------



## maitland

I need some string color options for the 2011 bows. One color combo for the target bows and one color combo for the camo bows. Cams are black with red modules and the logos are red, grey, black and white. I have a few ideas but I need some input.


----------



## FallFever

Black/Red for the Target bows with Red end servings and Black/Grey for the camo bows with Grey end servings. For the Blue target bow I would go with Black/Blue with blue end servings. I wouldn't even mind the black/red combo for my hunting setup. I like to add a little color sometimes and have never had a deer spook because of the color of my strings.

FF


----------



## DimeTimeTom

red and black sounds good. 

for camo, i just got a set of brown and white that looks pretty decent.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Still hunt"n!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


yeolefart said:


> is the net really down or are you out hunting! :wink:


----------



## FallFever

Well, welcome back Les! Are you going to visit us more often now?

FF


----------



## BEETLE GUY

NO TIME! Still on the tracks of a monster.


----------



## KurtVL

BEETLE GUY said:


> NO TIME! Still on the tracks of a monster.


go gett'm boss


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Good Luck Les...hope to see some pics soon of you and that monster with a Maitland laying across him!!!


----------



## USNarcher

maitland said:


> I need some string color options for the 2011 bows. One color combo for the target bows and one color combo for the camo bows. Cams are black with red modules and the logos are red, grey, black and white. I have a few ideas but I need some input.


What's wrong with the camo strings now? I like the combo. For target bows I always use all natural but if you are going to use colors I would match the riser color to the cam. In the all black why not try 2 red strands the rest black.


----------



## PoppieWellie

Wow! Page 40? Sure came a long way! Maitlanders!


----------



## USNarcher

PoppieWellie said:


> Wow! Page 40? Sure came a long way! Maitlanders!


You should try one in your signature Poppie. :wink:


----------



## PoppieWellie

USNarcher said:


> You should try one in your signature Poppie. :wink:


Actually can't wait to add Maitland to the signage, but we are all waiting on the speedcam, hint, hint.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

I'm just curious, what is the MSRP of the Maitland bows.....looks like a ton of machining goes into making the risers....huge blocks of aluminum.....glad to see him doing well.


----------



## PoppieWellie

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I'm just curious, what is the MSRP of the Maitland bows.....looks like a ton of machining goes into making the risers....huge blocks of aluminum.....glad to see him doing well.


So you saw the youtube video!

I am definitely not a qualified person to answer, but since I saw the question first. So I looked up from earlier posts...

"...The MSRP on the Zeus is $1049, MAP is considerably less and dealer pricing is very much in line - The Retribution MSRP is $849 (I believe) and MAP considerably less and good dealer pricing. These will be sold thru pro shops...".

Not sure if it is still the same.


----------



## KurtVL

Everytime i think, i really want to try something else, i just pluck my strings a few times and that feeling goes away.


----------



## KurtVL

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I'm just curious, what is the MSRP of the Maitland bows.....looks like a ton of machining goes into making the risers....huge blocks of aluminum.....glad to see him doing well.


Kevin

You can pm maitland and ask, he is a really prompt and cool guy


----------



## KurtVL

Rob,

any news about 2011 bows and cams?

Hows it coming?


----------



## maitland

Its a hurry up and wait kind of game at the moment. I will post as soon as I have the finished art in my hands.:wink:


----------



## Gig49

My Maitland Zeus shoots like this all day at 23 yards, the maximum I can shoot in my back yard. It just needs some tweeking 










Can someone tell me what one revolution of the limb bolts constitudes in pounds increase or decrease?

Regards

Gig


----------



## USNarcher

Gig49 said:


> My Maitland Zeus shoots like this all day at 23 yards, the maximum I can shoot in my back yard. It just needs some tweeking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me what one revolution of the limb bolts constitudes in pounds increase or decrease?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Gig


Nice shooting. You will get about a 2-3 pound change per revolution.


----------



## Gig49

USNarcher said:


> Nice shooting. You will get about a 2-3 pound change per revolution.


Thankyou USNarcher


----------



## bowtech dually

Love your bows !! however I think the red logo has to go... Many here seem to like them but they do blend well with a camo bow and the color seems to cheapen the image. Something like black/silver etc.. sometimes less is more.

BD


----------



## DimeTimeTom

bowtech dually said:


> Love your bows !! however I think the red logo has to go... Many here seem to like them but they do blend well with a camo bow and the color seems to cheapen the image. Something like black/silver etc.. sometimes less is more.
> 
> BD


i agree somewhat, but i don't think it cheapens the look any. red is just a little played out in the industry right now

i would like a more neutral color, maybe a color package would be cool like sure-loc does with their sights?


----------



## ka30270

I just wanna see the 2011 line.


----------



## bowtech dually

To correct my above post I meant to say the logo does not go well with camo or hunting colors and closely resembles the PSE logo, obviously I am not a graphic artist but maybe someone on here could try the logo in different colors. If its something the owner of the company is not interested in changing Im sorry for butting in and making the suggestion.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I for one love the looks and color scheme Rob has gone with...honestly I don't care what colors are on these bows because they shoot freaking amazing!!! That's what really is important, and these bows are flat out shooting machines. I have never shot better in my life, I know someone once said the only way you would get their Maitland bow is to pry it from their dead fingers...well I for one mean it when I say it! This bow is freaking amazing.


----------



## FallFever

I like the logo and think it looks just fine on the camo bows.


----------



## DimeTimeTom

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> I for one love the looks and color scheme Rob has gone with...honestly I don't care what colors are on these bows because they shoot freaking amazing!!! That's what really is important, and these bows are flat out shooting machines. I have never shot better in my life, I know someone once said the only way you would get their Maitland bow is to pry it from their dead fingers...well I for one mean it when I say it! This bow is freaking amazing.


indeed, color of the logo is the last thing i worry about, i just had a little brain fart idea
my zeus won't be my last maitland, and i hope a retribution won't fill my maitland lineup


----------



## bowtech dually

As a manufacturer of anyone who markets a product you must be careful when choosing graphics. I'm not saying I would not purchase a Maitland due to red graphics however being a member of the anal crowd it would be a turn off. I feel it is a much safer play to go with a neutral color, this holds true whether its a house, clothing etc... Those of you that could care less about color would still be serviced by a neutral color..why limit your market ? 

BD


----------



## KurtVL

if you dont like the logo, why not take it off?


----------



## bowtech dually

Just trying to offer some advice..Not even sure I'm purchasing a Maitland. 
Obviously he is free to put whatever color he chooses, I think this has been covered enough.

BD


----------



## Gig49

Love the logo, leave it as it is and it certainly does not cheapen the look of it


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

bowtech dually said:


> Just trying to offer some advice..Not even sure I'm purchasing a Maitland.
> Obviously he is free to put whatever color he chooses, I think this has been covered enough.
> 
> BD


Trust me shoot one of these bows and the last thing on your mind is going to be the color scheme of a tiny logo that is hidden by a wrist sling.


----------



## USNarcher

I like the logo. That's why I bought the bow. :tongue:


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Good evening Maitland crew...just wondering how everybody's hunting season is going so far? I finally get the chance to take my Ret out into the woods this Saturday. We have a late start to the archery season here in NY compared to some parts of the country. I was out shooting my broadheads this weekend, got perfect arrow flight with my G5 Strikers. I was busting X's with ease @ 40 yards with my broadheads.


----------



## DimeTimeTom

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Good evening Maitland crew...just wondering how everybody's hunting season is going so far? I finally get the chance to take my Ret out into the woods this Saturday. We have a late start to the archery season here in NY compared to some parts of the country. I was out shooting my broadheads this weekend, got perfect arrow flight with my G5 Strikers. I was busting X's with ease @ 40 yards with my broadheads.


killed a small 8 point this morning to fill my indiana tag and freezer, 12 yards on the ground (but it wasnt with my maitland, shes set up for spots atm )

celebrating backstraps tonight as the nuge would say. fresh turnips, taters and and a few nice loin samiches


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

That's awesome man, congrats on a successful hunt. Doesn't matter how or what you hunt with to me as long as you're enjoying yourself and having fun. BTW I wish I was eating at your house, that meal sounds extra yummy!


----------



## DimeTimeTom

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> That's awesome man, congrats on a successful hunt. Doesn't matter how or what you hunt with to me as long as you're enjoying yourself and having fun. BTW I wish I was eating at your house, that meal sounds extra yummy!


come on over


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I sure wish I could brother! I know you folks down in Kentucky can cook up some awesome food. I was stationed in the NAVY onboard the USS Kentucky SSBN 737 (Blue Crew). It's a submarine, I was a plankowner on that boat, which is an original crewmember upon the commissioning of a US Naval vessel. They treated us to a lot of nice gifts from the stateof KY including a bottle of some fine Kentucky bourbon specially made for our boats crew.


----------



## KurtVL

Shot a doe 4th day of the season

10yd away, retribution drew silky smooth even with a brand newish whisker biscuit doe didn't even know the reaper was waiting for the right moment to end it

Waited for broadside and click went the release

Retribution is a phenom hunting bow, plenty of speed but mostly the smooth draw is key in hunting situations


----------



## upserman

I finally put the Maitland Retribution to the test this past weekend. 20 yd quartering away shot on a small buck. Victory Nano blew through both lungs and into several inches of dirt. The Rets. was so smooth and quite the deer never knew what hit him. It was also my first deer with the Red Feather Archery - Phoenix broadhead. Deer went only 30 yds before it fell never to get back up. All I can say is what a awesome combination. Sorry this is the only picture I have.










Caint wait to put the two to work again.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Congrats guys, that's awesome to hear Y'all are having some fun in the woods with your Rets!


----------



## PoppieWellie

Wow! That is one clean shot! Good Hunting!


----------



## DimeTimeTom

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> I sure wish I could brother! I know you folks down in Kentucky can cook up some awesome food. I was stationed in the NAVY onboard the USS Kentucky SSBN 737 (Blue Crew). It's a submarine, I was a plankowner on that boat, which is an original crewmember upon the commissioning of a US Naval vessel. They treated us to a lot of nice gifts from the stateof KY including a bottle of some fine Kentucky bourbon specially made for our boats crew.


i can hold my own when it comes to the pots and pans 
who bottled the bourbon for you? 

and Thanks for serving in the forces!


----------



## DimeTimeTom

gratz on the doe upserman.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

DimeTimeTom said:


> i can hold my own when it comes to the pots and pans
> who bottled the bourbon for you?
> 
> and Thanks for serving in the forces!


Not sure who bottled it, but they were special bottles just for us.


----------



## KurtVL

Retribution (sinister black) 70 lbs 29-3/8" DL (seriously who else has DL adjustments in 1/8" increments) + Rocket Buckblaster (2-3/4" 3 blade mechancial, minus fixed blades) = OMG


----------



## FallFever

Nice kills guy's! I am goin out for the first time this weekend with my 9yr. old son. Doesn't get any better then father/son hunting time for me.


----------



## USNarcher

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Not sure who bottled it, but they were special bottles just for us.


Because everyone knows how "special" you submariners are. :wink:


----------



## KurtVL

USNarcher said:


> Because everyone knows how "special" you submariners are. :wink:


Matt,

(dad was in subs, in vietnam)

There are only 2 classifications of ships in the navy

Submarines and targets.


----------



## PoppieWellie

KurtVL said:


> Matt,
> 
> (dad was in subs, in vietnam)
> 
> There are only 2 classifications of ships in the navy
> 
> Submarines and targets.


I was laughing and rolling on the floor for five minutes when I read this.


----------



## USNarcher

Yep, 150 good men go down and......well we all know how that one ends. :wink:

I am always giving a Senior Chief friend of mine stationed over in Bangor a hard time about serving on a boat that is made to sink. Then he comes back with....There are plenty of airplaines on the bottom of the ocean, How many subs do you see in the air? I gotta give him that one. :set1_thinking:


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Hey Rob, I was wondering if there are plans to have some Maitland shooter shirts and hats anytime soon. We will be shooting indoors this winter and then hitting the 3D's in the early spring...I'm really hoping to have some sweet Maitland gear to wear when I hit local shops and shoots.


----------



## ChaseK

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Hey Rob, I was wondering if there are plans to have some Maitland shooter shirts and hats anytime soon. We will be shooting indoors this winter and then hitting the 3D's in the early spring...I'm really hoping to have some sweet Maitland gear to wear when I hit local shops and shoots.


Werd!

Haha those you posted a while back were sweet. Ill take a few of each!


----------



## jcrain2

Guys, I haven't been on in a little while, I have been extremely busy, but I am glad to be back. Looks like everyone is loving their Maitland as much as I am. I will finally get to go hunting with it this weekend and I can't wait. I set it up with an extreme sight, Ripcord rest, alpine soft-loc quiver,Smooth Stability Stabilizer, Easton axis 400 arrows and 2-Blade Rage broadheads. I am telling you this bow shoots so quiet that I thought it was slow, until I realized I couldn't tell where my arrow hit because it got there so fast. It is the most ultimate hunting bow that I have ever shot. Never before have I seen speed, smoothness, and quietness all come together in one machine. You usually can't get all three in one but Maitland has accomplished it! These bows are everything Rob has said they would be and more. I Love It! 

p. s. I will get pics up ASAP


----------



## USNarcher

I was thinking about the collared Under Armour shirt. Black with a white stripe from under the arm down the side with a small logo on the front with the bigger logo on the back.


----------



## KurtVL

USNarcher said:


> I was thinking about the collared Under Armour shirt. Black with a white stripe from under the arm down the side with a small logo on the front with the bigger logo on the back.


id like to stay away from anything to tight, i dont want my ballast to show


----------



## DimeTimeTom

haha i need 4xl tall... fat boy representin'


----------



## DimeTimeTom

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!...357734&set=a.435671957734.239528.179021367734

"first ever shoot through long riser parallel split limb bow"......i would rather have 2 maitlands plus they look better, and i hate shoot through risers


----------



## schleppy

Don't bug Rob until the 2011's are out.:wink:


----------



## USNarcher

The golf shirts aren't form fitting. But there are other manufacturers that make nice ones. I really like my shooter shirt from Feather Vision. I was thinking the black with the white down the sides would look good.


----------



## PoppieWellie

jcrain2 said:


> Guys, I haven't been on in a little while, I have been extremely busy, but I am glad to be back. Looks like everyone is loving their Maitland as much as I am. I will finally get to go hunting with it this weekend and I can't wait. I set it up with an extreme sight, Ripcord rest, alpine soft-loc quiver,Smooth Stability Stabilizer, Easton axis 400 arrows and 2-Blade Rage broadheads. I am telling you this bow shoots so quiet that I thought it was slow, until I realized I couldn't tell where my arrow hit because it got there so fast. It is the most ultimate hunting bow that I have ever shot. Never before have I seen speed, smoothness, and quietness all come together in one machine. You usually can't get all three in one but Maitland has accomplished it! These bows are everything Rob has said they would be and more. I Love It!
> 
> p. s. I will get pics up ASAP


Wish You A Fun and Safe Trip!


----------



## maitland

DimeTimeTom said:


> http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!...357734&set=a.435671957734.239528.179021367734
> 
> "first ever shoot through long riser parallel split limb bow"......i would rather have 2 maitlands plus they look better, and i hate shoot through risers


I see they liked my Longriser design:wink:


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Hi Rob, just checking to see if you received the PM I sent you? Thanks, I appreciate it!!

God bless, Todd


----------



## DimeTimeTom

maitland said:


> I see they liked my Longriser design:wink:


exactly my thought..

nothing more than a heavy advertised expensive zeus.


----------



## YeOleFart

DimeTimeTom said:


> exactly my thought..
> 
> nothing more than a heavy advertised expensive zeus.


I did not catch this after reading it! Good catch, sure sounds like the Zeus to me, & I agree the Zeus looks way better! 
MAITLAND A STEP AHEAD


----------



## PoppieWellie

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/...8.179021367734




maitland said:


> I see they liked my Longriser design:wink:


That was what I mentioned the other day in different thread that the bow looks like someone mistook a genetics class's DNA demonstrator for a riser!

Maitland bows are the best looking center-pivot bows ever!


----------



## SpeedPro

I'm sure looking forward to getting mine so I can start braggin on it! Maybe I can send Rob all of the accessories so he can get them anodized the same color red as the cams. Wouldn't that look sweet.:wink:


----------



## red44

as luck would have it, i'm in a cast untill 11/10/10, ordered a ripshot just in case, i don't want to miss a day with the zeus when it gets here...:thumbs_up


----------



## KurtVL

Any other Zeus owners get rid of the string stop for target shooting (indoor bow for me)


----------



## DimeTimeTom

red44 said:


> as luck would have it, i'm in a cast untill 11/10/10, ordered a ripshot just in case, i don't want to miss a day with the zeus when it gets here...:thumbs_up


ouch, what happened?


i have'nt KurtVL, was there much change in the sound?


----------



## KurtVL

DimeTimeTom said:


> ouch, what happened?
> 
> 
> i have'nt KurtVL, was there much change in the sound?


Will find out Tuesday, though my zeus is 60 lbs and I'm shooting a 620 grain arrow

After reading some of the threads about string stops inducing nock travel I'd thought Id try something


----------



## DimeTimeTom

cool let us know how it works for ya


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Took this pic Sat. evening as I got into the stand for my evening sit on opening day here in NY. My Ret. got to see lots of action this weekend, but unfortunately none of the deer wanted to play and stayed just out of bow range. Hopefully the deer action keeps up, saw quite a few nice bucks and tons of does.


----------



## KurtVL

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Took this pic Sat. evening as I got into the stand for my evening sit on opening day here in NY. My Ret. got to see lots of action this weekend, but unfortunately none of the deer wanted to play and stayed just out of bow range. Hopefully the deer action keeps up, saw quite a few nice bucks and tons of does.


Thanks for sharing your pic, there is just something about being in the woods that's zen like, it's about hopefull possibilities of deer but also looking around at the greatness of our surroundings

I need to get back into my treestand again


----------



## red44

DimeTimeTom, I got it between a piece of granite and the tractor bucket...
I'm not sure what it will handle after the cast is off so that's why I ordered the ripshot, just in case. My Zues should be along shortly after it comes off. :beer:
TTT for Maitland.


----------



## YeOleFart

red44 said:


> DimeTimeTom, I got it between a piece of granite and the tractor bucket...
> I'm not sure what it will handle after the cast is off so that's why I ordered the ripshot, just in case. My Zues should be along shortly after it comes off. :beer:
> TTT for Maitland.


Ouch! 
Man I'm sorry for mishap. Hope you heal well, I'll say a prayer for ya speedy recovery. 
No time is a good time to get hurt but close to hunting season really su**s
Get well soon


----------



## DimeTimeTom

YeOleFart said:


> Ouch!
> Man I'm sorry for mishap. Hope you heal well, I'll say a prayer for ya speedy recovery.
> No time is a good time to get hurt but close to hunting season really su**s
> Get well soon


x10 ive missed a season from a football injury, i know how much it stinks.
get well and get shootin'


----------



## arrowblaster

Any word on the speed cam set-ups yet? Want to try on my Zeus!!


----------



## hammann_13

Looking for someone in the eastern iowa western illinois area (davenport/quad cities) who would be willing to let me check out their maitland bow. If so would greatly appreciate it. Pm or leave reply on thread. Thanks


----------



## maitland

2011 prototype VTR cams on the 2010 Retribution.


----------



## YeOleFart

maitland said:


> 2011 prototype VTR cams on the 2010 Retribution.


Looks great!
Did you get to do any Chrono testing yet?


----------



## YeOleFart

I can not tell, do they have mod's on them??


----------



## maitland

328 with a 7 5/8" BH, 2011 will have a 6 3/4" BH which equates to an 8 fps increase in speed. Weighted strings with a faster material tuned to perfection will be a *340* bow all day long and this is with the dampeners on the string. Testing is done with a 70# bow, 30" draw, 350 grain arrow fletched. 80% letoff modules. The back wall is extremely solid with cable stops top and bottom. Draw hits peak weight early and carries peaked all the way to the valley. I think I like it!


----------



## maitland

Mods top and bottom.


----------



## GILL

Nice work Rob. I like. Cannot wait finger my hands on the new cams.


----------



## VanRijn

the cams look amazing on there rob. Looking forward to seeing people testing them out and seeing them on some bows.


----------



## maitland

What about a stabilizer that matches the lightning holes on bow? Good idea or bad?


----------



## ChaseK

Cams look great man! 

Should be a rock solid performer at a true 340 IBO. Is there much difference in the draw cycle?

Stabilizer looks good. Something with weight forward would be good an work well.


----------



## VanRijn

reminds me too much of the one done like the mathews waffle bows though....unless its still round while having the cutt outs. the one i have seen before was flat on the sides with cut outs reminds me of that one. Btw the logo makes the stabilizer


----------



## PoppieWellie

Really nice looking bow! Rob.

Would be great if the 2011 Retribution can be under 4lb empty weight, just my personal opinion.

If the grip area is solid, perhaps it can be slotted somehow to lose even more weight ?

Is the stabilizer carbon or aluminum or special shock absorbing material ?


----------



## arrowblaster

maitland said:


> 328 with a 7 5/8" BH, 2011 will have a 6 3/4" BH which equates to an 8 fps increase in speed. Weighted strings with a faster material tuned to perfection will be a *340* bow all day long and this is with the dampeners on the string. Testing is done with a 70# bow, 30" draw, 350 grain arrow fletched. 80% letoff modules. The back wall is extremely solid with cable stops top and bottom. Draw hits peak weight early and carries peaked all the way to the valley. I think I like it!


 What about some specs for the Zeus? Ret sounds great!! And some time frame?


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Rob...speed cams look awesome! I gotta get my Ret. converted over this coming year for sure!!!


----------



## archerynutNB

maitland said:


> 2011 prototype VTR cams on the 2010 Retribution.


Well they sure "look" fast! Now if they are smooth as well...well...I think I see a new Maitland "hunting bow" in the new year for me! 
"Good Work Rob!


----------



## archerynutNB

*"Finally got me a bow deer"*

Shot this 2 1/2 year old 8 point Tuesday morning around 8:00. Had two bucks at stand at the same time. This was the bigger one. 10 yard shot from 16 feet up. Nice double lung pass through with 100 gr spitfire. He ran only about 100 yards. I videotaped the recovery, so will not tell the whole story here. Video pretty much tells it better. He weighed approx 155 (DW)nice and fat. He's already at the meat cutter. Gonna be some "good" steak and sausage this winter.

Would have liked to have taken him with my new Maitland. But it is "way too" special...and shiny for hunting! Hope to order a new Retribution for hunting next year.





































Here is the link to the video of the recovery of my buck.

http://www.youtube.com/user/ConcBL7LukasR#p/u/0/5DW5U_eo1U8


----------



## FallFever

maitland said:


> 2011 prototype VTR cams on the 2010 Retribution.


Looks fantastic Rob! When will the kits be available to convert our 2010's? If my math is correct I should be hitting around 290fps. at 28", 60lbs. and that is with a 7 5/8" brace.:eek2::RockOn: I will be a very happy hunter!!

FF


----------



## white4

That looks great I also like the stabilizer simple but just what you need.Can not wait to be able to get these.My Ret.is going to arrive Monday and this week has went really slow.Keep up the good work.


----------



## Gig49

ArcherynutNB......congrats on the harvest. Its a great looking buck, well done mate


----------



## archerynutNB

Gig49 said:


> ArcherynutNB......congrats on the harvest. Its a great looking buck, well done mate


Thanks Gig!


----------



## KurtVL

ROB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Speed cams look wicked alien sweet, O I WANT A NEW MAITLAND SO BAD!

AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME


----------



## VanRijn

congrats nut nice deer


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

ArcherynutNB...congrats brother, now we gotta work on getting a Maitland as your hunting bow!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

KurtVL said:


> ROB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Speed cams look wicked alien sweet, O I WANT A NEW MAITLAND SO BAD!
> 
> AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME


I know it right, I was already interested in the new speed cams but after seeing that pic I HAVE to have those speed cams on my Ret.!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I also just noticed something...that Ret. Rob put the new speed cams on is the same type as mine camo riser/black limbs, it's meant to be that my Ret. will have some extra HP for 2011.


----------



## archerynutNB

VanRijn said:


> congrats nut nice deer


"Thanks" dude!


----------



## archerynutNB

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> ArcherynutNB...congrats brother, now we gotta work on getting a Maitland as your hunting bow!


Won't be a hard sell for me next year dude! There will be a little more $$ in the new bow fund then. This year my Zeus was an "impulse" buy (and a dang good one). But for now, I still gotta get it equipped with some accessories before I adopt another Maitland.
Oh...gotta buy a bow press as well.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Cool, I want to get a press myself someday.


----------



## PoppieWellie

Rob,

To get the 6 7/8" Brace Height, do we need new limbs, or new riser ?

Just curious


----------



## FallFever

PoppieWellie said:


> Rob,
> 
> To get the 6 7/8" Brace Height, do we need new limbs, or new riser ?
> 
> Just curious


It is my understanding that the riser for the 2011 Retribution has had a change in geometry causing the brace height to be 6 7/8" with the new cam.


----------



## PoppieWellie

FallFever said:


> It is my understanding that the riser for the 2011 Retribution has had a change in geometry causing the brace height to be 6 7/8" with the new cam.


Thank You! That is the exact information I was looking for!


----------



## ChaseK

Ok Rob, cams look great. I think you should finalize them immediately and start runnin them on Monday. Then the anodizers next week an ready for the first batches to ship by Nov 1st. 

K? K. 







Lol they do look like they'd be good. I like the size of them too. 

What did the '10 Ret chrono with the speed cams?


----------



## DimeTimeTom

man im all about those speed cams...they look sweeeet. 
so far maitland has outdone the other bow makers for 2011 just by showing me those cams 

now to buy a ret or upgrade my zeus?



GRATZ nut, nice buck


----------



## DimeTimeTom

DimeTimeTom said:


> man im all about those speed cams...they look sweeeet.
> so far maitland has outdone the other bow makers for 2011 just by showing me those cams
> 
> now to buy a ret or upgrade my zeus?


i think i made up my mind looking at that pic again....Probably both


another quick question to the people that have shot a zeus and ret...how does the grip feel with the sideplates compared to a zeus.


----------



## archerynutNB

DimeTimeTom said:


> man im all about those speed cams...they look sweeeet.
> so far maitland has outdone the other bow makers for 2011 just by showing me those cams
> 
> now to buy a ret or upgrade my zeus?
> 
> 
> 
> GRATZ nut, nice buck


Thanks Tom! Those cams "do" look sweet!...and they look like they will have "very little hump" (if any) in the draw cycle as well.


----------



## KS-whitetail

hey guys I have my dl set at 26.5 what would those mods adjust to??


----------



## maitland

*Maitland Stabilizer*

Little better pic of the stabilizer. No bells and whistles but very economical, it works, and the cutouts will resemble the bow riser in a way. There is weight in the end of it. I need some opinions, what should I change? Remember keep the price down, no fancy carbon or decorations. Its a hunting stabilizer.


----------



## VanRijn

i like how it is round and not flat on the sides rob. why not do the cut outs on the top and bottom too? I personally like longer stabilizers but thats just me. And Is the skinny part at the back for a bowjax? Like the idea rob and looking forward to seeing the final product


----------



## DimeTimeTom

i like the looks of that stab. 

maybe some screw on front weights


----------



## GILL

Rob. I like something soft on the end similar to the AEP's. it keeps things quiet when I rest the bow in or on the stand.


----------



## archerynutNB

I like the look of it for sure Rob. But was wondering. On stablizers with side cut-outs, and logos on the side. Is it not difficult for you to get each individual one to line up perfectly with each bow? I guees what I mean is , "does it make you machining/threading job "that" much harder?


----------



## FallFever

I was wondering the same thing about how to make sure when it is screwed onto the bow it will line up and the cut outs will look inline with the riser. If you have the cutouts on all 4 sides it wouldn't matter as much, but with just 2 sides I think it would need to line up. Also, what are the dimensions of it going to be? I prefer an 8" stabilizer myself.

FF


----------



## *ProLine*

PMd you Rob


----------



## white4

I agree if it lines up like it is in the pic it is great.Having a bowjax or something might be nice but this looks great.Keep us informed thanks and the ret is coming in Monday can not wait.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Rob the stab looks pretty sweet, I like a long stab, but that looks like a pretty sweet stab for the bowhunters. As far as lining up the cut-outs so they're straight, make the threaded rod with a hex head on the end so you can adjust the length of the threaded rod. That way you can adjust the length of the threads to help line up the cut-out when it's tightened down.


----------



## DimeTimeTom

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Rob the stab looks pretty sweet, I like a long stab, but that looks like a pretty sweet stab for the bowhunters. As far as lining up the cut-outs so they're straight, make the threaded rod with a hex head on the end so you can adjust the length of the threaded rod. That way you can adjust the length of the threads to help line up the cut-out when it's tightened down.


yea maybe a couple set screws on the threaded bar, i always wondered why companies didnt do that in the first place.


----------



## KurtVL

Well I made my mind up

2010 retri stays stock, she is the premium hunting bow, smooth as new silk and plenty fast for hunting
2010 Zeus stays also keeps VTX cams, it's my indoor bow

I'll just have to buy a 2011 retribution 60 or 65 lbs for any speed work 3D and back up hunting bow

Time to make room for 3 bows in the stable


----------



## NEVADAPRO

That sounds like the answer!!! That would be an awesome stable for sure!!


----------



## highwaynorth

maitland said:


> 328 with a 7 5/8" BH, 2011 will have a 6 3/4" BH which equates to an 8 fps increase in speed. Weighted strings with a faster material tuned to perfection will be a *340* bow all day long and this is with the dampeners on the string. Testing is done with a 70# bow, 30" draw, 350 grain arrow fletched. 80% letoff modules. The back wall is extremely solid with cable stops top and bottom. Draw hits peak weight early and carries peaked all the way to the valley. I think I like it!


What do you mean by a faster material, bcy 8125 ?


----------



## ka30270

I can't wait for the 2011 line to be ready!!!!! I GOTTA get my hands on them........ Those speed cams look HOTTTTT
I am ready to change my sig...


----------



## NEVADAPRO

8125 string material is a few fps faster than 452x. Some companies make their string and cables out of 8125 and some make the main string out of 8125 and the cables out of 452x. (as well as all 452x).


----------



## highwaynorth

I prefer the stability of 452X over any speed increase from 8125. That's why I was wondering what material Rob is useing.


----------



## USNarcher

highwaynorth said:


> i prefer the stability of 452x over any speed increase from 8125. That's why i was wondering what material rob is useing.


452x


----------



## NEVADAPRO

I do too!! Although, I have had several sets made up of 8125 main and 452x cables with zero stretch or peep rotation!! Even in the fun weather at Redding!!!


----------



## ChaseK

Hey Rob you gotta nother pm.


----------



## DimeTimeTom

i have plans for my zeus as soon as the speed cams are available going for a little more unique look.

i hope its sooner than later :cheer2:


----------



## white4

*My Maitland Ret.*

It just come in Monday.Hope to be in the woods with it soooon.This pulls back so smooth I can not believe it.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Looks good brother, we'll have to get together soon and shoot our Rets. together!


----------



## PoppieWellie

white4 said:


> It just come in Monday.Hope to be in the woods with it soooon.This pulls back so smooth I can not believe it.


It is a beauty! Congratulations!

I got to say the Zeus and the Ret are THE most graceful looking bows, not to mention the most graceful looking Center-Pivot bows out there.

If you read the Bowtech 2011 thread, all these people are lamenting lack of showing on the CP bows for the 2011 line-up. 

Well, perhaps they should have looked here instead. LOL

just my 2cents.


----------



## USNarcher

NEVADAPRO said:


> I do too!! Although, I have had several sets made up of 8125 main and 452x cables with zero stretch or peep rotation!! Even in the fun weather at Redding!!!


I'm running 28 strands of natural on mine and its doesn't budge. I think that I've got Rob convinced to come to Vegas and Redding. I will be workin the booth come on by.


----------



## VanRijn

hey usn you gonna give me a ride to redding?  



I am planning on trying to make it this year. Hope I do. Also hoping to hit vegas.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

USNarcher said:


> I'm running 28 strands of natural on mine and its doesn't budge. I think that I've got Rob convinced to come to Vegas and Redding. I will be workin the booth come on by.


That's what he told me. Vegas would be great exposure for sure!! And Redding....that's just a great shoot...period!!! I will definitely see you there Matt!! God bless


----------



## FallFever

white4 said:


> It just come in Monday.Hope to be in the woods with it soooon.This pulls back so smooth I can not believe it.


Nice rig white4, you are going to love it!

FF


----------



## USNarcher

VanRijn said:


> hey usn you gonna give me a ride to redding?
> 
> 
> 
> I am planning on trying to make it this year. Hope I do. Also hoping to hit vegas.


The train leaves the station on Tuesday the 3rd of May and returns the following Monday.


----------



## KurtVL

white4 said:


> It just come in Monday.Hope to be in the woods with it soooon.This pulls back so smooth I can not believe it.


isnt it scary how smooth they are?


----------



## KurtVL

Anyone know of how hats and shirts are coming? I sure could use a hat or 10


----------



## bukhuntr

like the stab,would like a little something in it to soak up some noise and a little vibration without adding a lot of weight


----------



## USNarcher

KurtVL said:


> Anyone know of how hats and shirts are coming? I sure could use a hat or 10


Rob has been too busy to go down that path. I have a suggestion for shooter shirts. I just have to send him the picture that I promised him. I'm sure that he will get around to it.


----------



## KurtVL

really all i need is a design, my mother in laws embriodery machine can make me all the hats I want.


----------



## KurtVL

KurtVL said:


> really all i need is a design, my mother in laws embriodery machine can make me all the hats I want.


That is if it's ok with Rob


----------



## Hoythunter01

KurtVL said:


> really all i need is a design, my mother in laws embriodery machine can make me all the hats I want.


I have a relative here in town that has her own embroidery / sewing shop. I was thinking of doing the same thing.


----------



## Hoythunter01

USNarcher said:


> Rob has been too busy to go down that path. I have a suggestion for shooter shirts. I just have to send him the picture that I promised him. I'm sure that he will get around to it.


Wasn't that Beetle Guy's job initially....the shirt and hat thing......??


----------



## highwaynorth

bukhuntr said:


> like the stab,would like a little something in it to soak up some noise and a little vibration without adding a lot of weight


There shouldn't be alot of noise or vibration to soak up


----------



## bukhuntr

oh there's no noise and almost no vibration in my ret. probably the smoothest bow i've shot also.looking at the zues next


----------



## VanRijn

[ There shouldn't be alot of noise or vibration to soak up ]

you are assuming that they will only be bought for maitland bows though.


----------



## KurtVL

To my Maitland brothers

Ive let a few people shoot my bows and have yet to have anyone say "eh... It's alright" everyone had say "wow that's smooth" and "wow that is DEAD in the hand" and "man that's just a sweet shooting bow"


----------



## highwaynorth

VanRijn said:


> [ There shouldn't be alot of noise or vibration to soak up ]
> 
> you are assuming that they will only be bought for maitland bows though.


That's true. I just figured since it said Maitland on it, that most people wouldn't dress up their Hoyt
or Elite with it.

,


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

KurtVL said:


> To my Maitland brothers
> 
> Ive let a few people shoot my bows and have yet to have anyone say "eh... It's alright" everyone had say "wow that's smooth" and "wow that is DEAD in the hand" and "man that's just a sweet shooting bow"


*Testify my brother!* All it takes is one time...let them draw that silky smooth bow back and experience what pure shooting enjoyment is all about. They won't soon forget that first time they had a Maitland bow in their hands. They will spend countless nights dreaming about how perfect that Maitland was, it will haunt their dreams til they MUST have one of their own.


----------



## VanRijn

here go put in your vote for maitland so we can get the numbers up  http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1344379


----------



## KurtVL

ive been shooting my Zeus without the string stop and yesterday brough along my retribution (with string stop installed) I have the string stop about a credit card width away from the string and man what a difference between the two bows

the Zeus just sits there doesnt do anything, there is a tiny bit of "buzz" from the string but otherwise just plain awesome.
the retribution as a significant amount of forward jump (by comparison) i think because of the string hitting the stop.


----------



## YeOleFart

KurtVL said:


> To my Maitland brothers
> 
> Ive let a few people shoot my bows and have yet to have anyone say "eh... It's alright" everyone had say "wow that's smooth" and "wow that is DEAD in the hand" and "man that's just a sweet shooting bow"


So True
I had a guy come over to try out the Ret. - He had been shooting a XXX (brand not important), he has shot his for a few years now, before he left home he shot his to try and keep in his mind how it felt before shooting the Ret. 
I had him draw it in the shop (with a safety release) and he said "what is the poundage I want to hunt with it", I told him it is 62# right now, he looked at me like I was yaking his chain, so I had to put it on the scale. He still thought something was hoaky!
So I took him to shoot it, well we got 10 yards from the target (bow was not set for him) when he released. I was watching his form and release, he flinched (eyes closed & everything) . But he never moved, then slowly opened his eyes & looked at the bow, then me. The expression was priceless, he slowly said "I did not relieze I shot!" "I heard the arrow hit the target." "WoW that was amazing, give me another arrow", The second shot no flinch he just smiled & said "Unreal this is amazing"
Then he started telling me how his old bow felt & drew and sounded like a rifle going off and vibrated for minutes after the shot, I was laughing at just how excited he was. I know his old bow is a few years old but it was fun to watch him shoot a truely smooth daw, quiet, & shock free bow for the first time. 
He is now the VERY PROUD owner of a Ret. & he is telling the world. He even called last night telling me how his buddy bought a xxx three weeks ago & then stopped by to shoot the Ret. It is my understanding now that xxx if for sale so he can get a Ret.
Sorry for the long winded post but I just wanted to shared with thous that know what I'm saying.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Well I just got myself a killer new avatar from the avatar king TAT. I've been wanting to get a Maitland avatar but nobody was making anything as sweet as TAT did. Then I noticed that a few of the guys I knew were sporting some sweet new avatars and they looked like his. Low and behold TAT is back and hasn't lost his touch. So a big shout out to TAT for hooking me up!


----------



## DimeTimeTom

i like it...he make a regulare maitland one?

not sure if i could give up my punisher though


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

You can send TAT a pm and let him know what your looking for and he will come up with something awesome for you.


----------



## DimeTimeTom

ive been working up a little something on my free time, ill see how that turns out first


----------



## DimeTimeTom

well definatly a quick finish up but best i could do with MS paint haha.

did the avatar cost anything?


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I like that one, looks pretty cool! As far as TAT, he usually charges $5 for one of his.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Cool avatar TSS !! (I want one)

Just for S&G's I took out my Alphamax's a few days ago to get the dust off of them. I nocked an arrow, drew, and immediately felt something wrong. I let down and looked the bow over and what seemed to be a slight hump in the draw cycle that was never there before. It was always there just never felt it. Drew the bow again and sent one. Something still isn't right........now i'm P/O'd. On the draw board it went to get the cams back in time or to see if the cams are off. Still dead on !!
Did I ever get spoiled shooting Rob's bows. 
I read over all the posts about new bows being smooth....yadda, yadda, yadda. Dead in the hand....Bla, Bla, Bla. Always coming from someone who has never shot a Maitland bow. 

Here's the Cold Hard Fact.... There is one bow manufacturer who stands out above the rest. By a flippin' landslide !!! "MAITLAND"

Once you shoot a Maitland bow, you'll never, honestly, say lies about your old bow again. You'll wish you could take back all the great things you said about it.

I would like everyone who reads this thread, who has never shot a Maitland bow, never post anything great to say about brand X bow that they own. The day will come when you do get your hands on one people. Then you will know....right now, you don't know.


----------



## DimeTimeTom

i hear ya, I'm still hunting with a mathews conquest and It's like getting out of your Cadillac and jumping on a moped....amazing differance.

im itching for a Ret...


5 bucks isnt bad at all, i will give him a holler. maybe he can spruce up my idea a little better


----------



## white4

Well I was seeing alot of deer now that the Maitland is going to the woods with me not seeing them.They must have got the memo that the retribution was in my hands lol.Treestand nice avator.If anyone does get shirts or hats please let the rest of us know if we can get some.Have a good one all talk to you soon.


----------



## iowa.bowhunter

Rob - Being a single cam guy...just making sure here, but any possibility of cam timing issues with the new speed cams (just making sure) The way manufactures now a days have figured out ways to tie the 2 cams together to eliminate that issue. Thanks...


----------



## highwaynorth

iowa.bowhunter said:


> Rob - Being a single cam guy...just making sure here, but any possibility of cam timing issues with the new speed cams (just making sure) The way manufactures now a days have figured out ways to tie the 2 cams together to eliminate that issue. Thanks...


No the manufactures really didn't figure anything out. The string material makers figured out how to make low stretch,
low creep string material. With 452x you shouldn't have any problems keeping anything in time.


----------



## Hoythunter01

iowa.bowhunter said:


> Rob - Being a single cam guy...just making sure here, but any possibility of cam timing issues with the new speed cams (just making sure) The way manufactures now a days have figured out ways to tie the 2 cams together to eliminate that issue. Thanks...


Your bows cams will get out of time just like your vehicles allignment slowly goes out. It just happens. Now, a string makers dream would be the "Perfect" material. Stuff would never stretch, never any creep, and never fray or fuzz up.


----------



## Hoythunter01

highwaynorth said:


> With 452x you shouldn't have any problems keeping anything in time.


........for the first few hundred shots.


----------



## bo-w

its funny most manufacturers have released there new stuff and every time i go look and see what they have new and every time i come back here or the web sight and look at the Zeus . I dont have one yet but I will . great job Rob and the crew, Iv been looking at the Zeus for a while and even after the Big companys have released there latest and greatest i still want a Zeus. at this point its a $ thing but you all will hear from me asap. 
Bo


----------



## USNarcher

Bo you might like the Zues if you shoot it. I won the Washington State games 600 round with mine, literally right out of the box. I had less than 50 arrows through it. I have been shooting some indoor the last couple days and after nockin off the cob webs from the off season I am averaging 299 on the vegas face. This bow really does hold good. Take a drive over to Reno and try em out.


----------



## USNarcher

Hoythunter01 said:


> Your bows cams will get out of time just like your vehicles allignment slowly goes out. It just happens. Now, a string makers dream would be the "Perfect" material. Stuff would never stretch, never any creep, and never fray or fuzz up.


The BCY Trophy is pretty darn close to what you want. I am running 28 strands on my Zues and it is doing great.


----------



## bo-w

USNarcher said:


> Bo you might like the Zues if you shoot it. I won the Washington State games 600 round with mine, literally right out of the box. I had less than 50 arrows through it. I have been shooting some indoor the last couple days and after nockin off the cob webs from the off season I am averaging 299 on the vegas face. This bow really does hold good. Take a drive over to Reno and try em out.


as soon as time and money allow im going to go over with the wife and try the zeus . i also want to check out any shops and ranges in the area


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I'm betting that your going to love the Zeus, I have yet to hear of anybody not loving how the Maitland bows shoot.


----------



## PoppieWellie

bo-w said:


> as soon as time and money allow im going to go over with the wife and try the zeus . i also want to check out any shops and ranges in the area


Bo,

Your wife just called, she said that you can spend as much as you want on Zeus. J/K

I actually sit down with my wife and told her that I like Retribution so much that I won't be buying another bow for the next 5 years. Because I won't even be looking at another bow for 5 years. So in the end, it will save money.

It almost worked!
:icon_1_lol:


----------



## NeshotaValley

Has anyone other than Rob drawn the speed cams yet? Or has he commented on what the speed cams will do to these bows greatest selling point, the smooth draw? Thanks.


----------



## FallFever

When I spoke with Rob last, he commented that he did not want to sacrifice a smooth draw to get speed. He said a smooth drawing speed cam was his goal and wanted to keep the feel as much like the VTX cam as possible.

FF


----------



## upserman

The Maitland RETs does it again. Shot this nice 6 pt late Sunday evening. Lost the blood track and had to go back the next morning. I was not able to get a picture with the bow because I had my ATV flip over on me getting the deer out. Glad my daughter was with me since she was able to call 911. Spent the rest of the day in the ER room. I am ok but it looks like my season might be over.









Soory if the picture is not good. Taken with a phone.


----------



## maitland

upserman said:


> The Maitland RETs does it again. Shot this nice 6 pt late Sunday evening. Lost the blood track and had to go back the next morning. I was not able to get a picture with the bow because I had my ATV flip over on me getting the deer out. Glad my daughter was with me since she was able to call 911. Spent the rest of the day in the ER room. I am ok but it looks like my season might be over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soory if the picture is not good. Taken with a phone.


Bob, had the same thing happen to me a few years back. I'm glad you are ok. An ATV can be your best friend or your worst nightmare.


----------



## maitland

The shirts have been ordered!:teeth:


----------



## FallFever

Awesome Rob, how much and when will they arrive? I am ready to order a few. What about hats?

FF


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Sweet, I gotta get me a couple of those shirts Rob. Just let me know how much and when we can order them. Will you be accepting Paypal for these shirts?


----------



## white4

Nice job upserman hope you are ok.Rob the shirts look great.


----------



## Guest

maitland said:


> 2011 prototype VTR cams on the 2010 Retribution.


I look forward to getting these. But I'm not sure if I want to change from the VTX cam. I love the way these feel.


----------



## Guest

Shirts look great Rob.


----------



## DimeTimeTom

I've decided to have my zeus dipped soon while i wait for 2011's to drop.

gonna go with a-tacs brown for the riser. 

also getting my sure-loc and b-stinger done to match. 


so whats the biggest size those shirts come in haha


----------



## HunterB4

FallFever said:


> When I spoke with Rob last, he commented that he did not want to sacrifice a smooth draw to get speed. He said a smooth drawing speed cam was his goal and wanted to keep the feel as much like the VTX cam as possible.
> 
> FF


Man I gotta get me one of these! Just bought a Maxxis and kinda wishing I would've bought a Retribution instead. Who would've thought a guy could be just so-so about buying a Hoyt! LOL


----------



## VanRijn

I want to see pictures of people with their tshirts on when they get them.


----------



## bushmasterar15

I'd like a Zeus but can't wait to see what's new coming out.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

VanRijn said:


> I want to see pictures of people with their tshirts on when they get them.


Soon as I find out how much and when I'm ordering my shirt...then I'll post pics of me wearing my Maitland shirt!


----------



## KurtVL

maitland said:


> The shirts have been ordered!:teeth:


ill wear the shirt, but theres no way in hell im doing the Bieber hair style


----------



## DimeTimeTom

KurtVL said:


> ill wear the shirt, but theres no way in hell im doing the Bieber hair style


lmao


----------



## ChaseK

I'll get a shirt or 2 too!

Rob how many Rets you got left? Might be a able to order one in a week or so!


----------



## iowa.bowhunter

2011 Retribution with speed cams - when available and cost....also where to order? Thanks.


----------



## KurtVL

i have my 2 string stop bracket done, will post pix tonight when i set my Retribution up with another string stop off the cable slide rod


----------



## KurtVL

maitland said:


> Bob, had the same thing happen to me a few years back. I'm glad you are ok. An ATV can be your best friend or your worst nightmare.


yeah no kidding, broken nose from a Honda


----------



## ChaseK

KurtVL said:


> i have my 2 string stop bracket done, will post pix tonight when i set my Retribution up with another string stop off the cable slide rod


Cool man let us know how it does. 

What are you tryin to make it do? Jus curious cuz they already pretty durn quiet haha.


----------



## Hoythunter01

KurtVL said:


> ill wear the shirt, but theres no way in hell im doing the Bieber hair style


LoL....Nice picture of the "Dude" there Rob...LOL !!!

Hope you ordered a bunch of 2XL's.

Let me know how much and when.........................seems I've asked that question a few times. J/K !!


----------



## Hoythunter01

I ordered Bow Rattlers for both mine. Should be getting them before Sunday. I'll keep you guys posted. RED for the Zeus and Black for the Retribution.


----------



## Hoythunter01

archerynutNB said:


> I like the look of it for sure Rob. But was wondering. On stablizers with side cut-outs, and logos on the side. Is it not difficult for you to get each individual one to line up perfectly with each bow? I guees what I mean is , "does it make you machining/threading job "that" much harder?


Find a narrow 5/16 24 nut and use it as a jam nut when the stabilizer's logo is verticle.


----------



## maitland

*A little Zeus art in progress.*


----------



## bushmasterar15

Looks good but would be better in my hands.


----------



## maitland

The creation of the mighty ZeusVTR ! The fastest, most forgiving and accurate competition bow in its class. There is no equal. Guys I am getting fired up. I would say drum roll but its still a little too soon. This bow will change the way you view competitive archery.


----------



## ChaseK

Uh oh!!

Any sneak peeks of the new '11 31" bow? 

Speed cams! We want speed cams! Lol


----------



## PoppieWellie

Rob,

wife has been asking about the 31" bow too, any update on that ?


----------



## bushmasterar15

maitland said:


> The creation of the mighty ZeusVTR ! The fastest, most forgiving and accurate competition bow in its class. There is no equal. Guys I am getting fired up. I would say drum roll but its still a little too soon. This bow will change the way you view competitive archery.


Can't wait till 2011 rolls around. Let me test her out. Indoor just started and ready for the 3-d tourney's to start up again.


----------



## PoppieWellie

maitland said:


> The creation of the mighty ZeusVTR ! The fastest, most forgiving and accurate competition bow in its class. There is no equal. Guys I am getting fired up. I would say drum roll but its still a little too soon. This bow will change the way you view competitive archery.


Rob, the shelf of the riser on the right seems to be larger than the shelf of the riser on the left.

Are these two prototypes ?


----------



## maitland

PoppieWellie said:


> Rob, the shelf of the riser on the right seems to be larger than the shelf of the riser on the left.
> 
> Are these two prototypes ?


These were prototypes. Shelf is the same size, it must be the camera angle. 31" bow is still on the drawing board and wont be left out.


----------



## USNarcher

They look good Rob. When will OH get the risers?


----------



## maitland

USNarcher said:


> They look good Rob. When will OH get the risers?


Matt, haven't got the exact date yet.


----------



## VanRijn

that zeus looks amazing that shiny silver


----------



## KurtVL

maitland said:


> The creation of the mighty ZeusVTR ! The fastest, most forgiving and accurate competition bow in its class. There is no equal. Guys I am getting fired up. I would say drum roll but its still a little too soon. This bow will change the way you view competitive archery.


OH I WANT A 2011 ZEUS

hey rob whats the differences between the 2011 and 2010 (besides the cutout in the grip)

and

the larger radius on the bow LOOKS FREAKIN AWESOME


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

2011 Zeus looking awesome Rob...my only hope is that it will be available in 26" DL. I want a Zeus SOOOOOO bad, but my tiny little arms won't grow anymore!


----------



## maitland

Lighter, faster, more ergo grip and half inch more brace height with the VTR cams.


----------



## FallFever

WOW, very nice Rob. Can't wait to see the finished product.

FF


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

maitland said:


> Lighter, faster, more ergo grip and half inch more brace height with the VTR cams.


I'm loving what I'm hearing Rob...how about the DL's is 26" going to be possible in the new Zeus?


----------



## highwaynorth

What kind of speed are you shooting for on the Zeus?


----------



## maitland

I will be posting speeds on the zeus next week


highwaynorth said:


> What kind of speed are you shooting for on the Zeus?


----------



## archerynutNB

"Look'n Good" Rob! Man! I am gonna have a tough time next year, choosing between that new 31 inch VTR Ret...or a VTR Zues for hunting!...Long?...or short?..."that" is the question! :shade:


----------



## archerynutNB

Just getting around to ordering a sight for my Zeus. Have a DS advantage coming for it!.........then to add a CBE scope, and a posten....she's gonna be sweeet!!!


----------



## maitland

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> I'm loving what I'm hearing Rob...how about the DL's is 26" going to be possible in the new Zeus?


I think I might be able to sneak in a 26"


----------



## maitland

archerynutNB said:


> "Look'n Good" Rob! Man! I am gonna have a tough time next year, choosing between that new 31 inch VTR Ret...or a VTR Zues for hunting!...Long?...or short?..."that" is the question! :shade:


Thanks, looks like the shorty will be 30"ATA. I am still looking to name it. Someone said to call it the Monarch. Got any ideas?


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

maitland said:


> I think I might be able to sneak in a 26"


Rob, that would be awesome...I'm looking to really step up my target game in 2011 and a Zeus would be absolutely perfect.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

maitland said:


> Thanks, looks like the shorty will be 30"ATA. I am still looking to name it. Someone said to call it the Monarch. Got any ideas?


Seeing as it's a short A2A bow, and will be a hunting bow how about: 
*Predator*, *Destiny*, *Reaper* or *Hitman*?


----------



## maitland

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Seeing as it's a short A2A bow, and will be a hunting bow how about:
> *Predator*, *Destiny*, *Reaper* or *Hitman*?


Great names there. Monarch sounds like a great name for a longer ATA bow.


----------



## KurtVL

Monarch definitely better for long bow

What about Hermes?


----------



## KurtVL

Ares


----------



## DimeTimeTom

KurtVL said:


> Monarch definitely better for long bow
> 
> What about Hermes?


or hades since it surely will be a god of the dead (critters that is)

keeping the mythology theme would be pretty cool


----------



## KurtVL

While I would have no problem with hades, you might find that others would

Also isn't there a broadhead named the hades ?

Whereas ares is the god of war and bloodlust, furthermore ares doesn't have the "negative" public image that hades does



DimeTimeTom said:


> or hades since it surely will be a god of the dead (critters that is)
> 
> keeping the mythology theme would be pretty cool


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Apollo
Artemis - God of the Hunt
Hercules - Half man half God and Very strong
Mercury - Noted for his speed
Minotaur - Half man half beast 
Vulcan - God of fire and forge


----------



## DimeTimeTom

KurtVL said:


> While I would have no problem with hades, you might find that others would
> 
> Also isn't there a broadhead named the hades ?
> 
> Whereas ares is the god of war and bloodlust, furthermore ares doesn't have the "negative" public image that hades does


i thought that too. but it would be cool to have a hunting bow named black hades 

artemis would be real cool, i like the ring to that name alot 

yea i thought that too


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

*Artemis:* Virgin goddess of the hunt, wilderness, wild animals, childbirth and plague. In later times she became associated with the moon. She is the daughter of Zeus and Leto, and twin sister of Apollo. In art she was usually depicted as a young woman dressed in a short knee-length chiton and equipped with a hunting bow and a quiver of arrows. In addition to the bow, her attributes include hunting spears, animal pelts, deer and other wild animals. 

Very cool indeed, and fitting too for a hunting bow!


----------



## PoppieWellie

*Name for longer ATA bow*



maitland said:


> Great names there. Monarch sounds like a great name for a longer ATA bow.


How about WMD ?


----------



## KurtVL

PoppieWellie said:


> How about WMD ?


WXD
weapons of X destruction


----------



## maitland

PoppieWellie said:


> How about WMD ?


WMD? This one is baited...ok I will bite.


----------



## maitland

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> *Artemis:* Virgin goddess of the hunt, wilderness, wild animals, childbirth and plague. In later times she became associated with the moon. She is the daughter of Zeus and Leto, and twin sister of Apollo. In art she was usually depicted as a young woman dressed in a short knee-length chiton and equipped with a hunting bow and a quiver of arrows. In addition to the bow, her attributes include hunting spears, animal pelts, deer and other wild animals.
> 
> Very cool indeed, and fitting too for a hunting bow!


Artemis...great name for a huntress bow?


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

KurtVL said:


> WXD
> weapons of X destruction


Many X's were harmed in the making of this bow!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

maitland said:


> Artemis...great name for a huntress bow?


My thoughts exactly...would be an awesome name for a Maitland short draw/ladies bow.


----------



## maitland

I think were headed in the right direction, these are great names. The name has to have meaning and be powerful.


----------



## maitland

I will be working on a 42" bow also. I think with four bows in the line up we should be able to supply a bow for every type of archer.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

That's awesome Rob, and I would have to agree you would have a model to cover all the different styles/types anybody could ever need!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Artemis (Roman Diana): A tomboy goddess of the moon, the hunt, and virginity, she is Zeus's favorite
daughter. She made Zeus swear never to make her marry and let her spend her nights in the forest
hunting. She likes skinny-dipping, but if men spy her bathing, she tends to turn them into stags.


Hermes (Roman Mercury): Light-footed, slender, and clever, Hermes is the god of travelers,
messengers, thieves, tricksters, and gamblers--basically the god of anybody who must move quickly or
make fast getaways. He wears sandals with wings on the heel-straps that let him fly with arrow-like speed
wherever he willed, and he carries a caduceus to identify himself to spirits of the dead, whom he guides
into Hades' realm where Charon carries them across the river Styx. Hermes was quite the delinquent in
his youth, stealing the sacred cows of Helios.


----------



## KurtVL

im sticking with Ares for the short bow, God of War says it all


----------



## VanRijn

I....still like Thor


----------



## NEVADAPRO

VanRijn said:


> I....still like Thor


Especially with the new movie coming out!!! Thor just sounds MEAN!!! You could make the "T" in Thor, a Hammer!! Could be very cool!!!


----------



## PoppieWellie

maitland said:


> WMD? This one is baited...ok I will bite.


WMD = Weapon of Massive Destruction, not to be confused with something MI6 couldn't find in Iraq, but tried to make us thinking it is there, as in Weapon of Mass Destruction.


----------



## USNarcher

*NO WMD*

After taking some marketing classes lately I would like to say to not paint yourself into a corner with Greek God names. That being said you could always change later. And for a short bow pick a short name. Like Eros strengths are beautiful and inspiring.

Maitland Eros


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

*Maitland Eros* has a very cool sound to it...I'm digging on that one.


----------



## white4

Call it great if it is like the Retribution they are awesome shooting bows.You need to get the stab. and quivers out I am sick of carring arrows to the woods lol.We need some more pics keep up the good work.


----------



## KurtVL

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> *Maitland Eros* has a very cool sound to it...I'm digging on that one.


Eros

Nice, I like that as well


----------



## deerhunter81

Got a Retribution coming, should be here by Wednesday or Thursday. I hope it is everything that I have heard. I love target shooting with bowtech center pivots, hopefully these will be equally as accurate or better!


----------



## deerhunter81

Oh yeah, I went camo riser with black limbs and cams! Looks sweet, I will post pics when I get it!


----------



## white4

You will love it deerhunter81 I had BT admiral which was a great bow but the Maitland is also great smooth draw and shock free.My Ret. is all camo but I really like camo and black combo.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

deerhunter81 said:


> Oh yeah, I went camo riser with black limbs and cams! Looks sweet, I will post pics when I get it!


Congrats on getting a Maitland...I have a Camo riser/black limb Ret. myself and it's a fantastic looking and shooting bow. I've shot the CP riser Bowtechs and IMHO the Maitland bows are better. My Ret. is used for both indoor and 3D and it's easily the best bow I've ever shot to date...I think you will be very happy with your Retribution. Look forward to seeing pics of yours when you get it all set up. What kind of accessories you going with on yours?


----------



## KurtVL

Rob

Curious with the indoor rig being roughly 42", is this a longer riser than Zeus? I mean holy smoke that would be a LOOOOOOONG riser


----------



## deerhunter81

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Congrats on getting a Maitland...I have a Camo riser/black limb Ret. myself and it's a fantastic looking and shooting bow. I've shot the CP riser Bowtechs and IMHO the Maitland bows are better. My Ret. is used for both indoor and 3D and it's easily the best bow I've ever shot to date...I think you will be very happy with your Retribution. Look forward to seeing pics of yours when you get it all set up. What kind of accessories you going with on yours?


Thanks! I could shoot a cp riser bow like no tomorrow, I just got tired of the riser torque and trying to tune with broadheads for hunting! I am hoping that these will have a stiffer riser and that I will not have the same issues! I will be putting a B-stinger stabilizer, Blackgold Acsent with a 3 pin flashpoint head, probably a limbdriver rest, and a tightspot quiver. I look forward to shooting this rig!


----------



## Hoythunter01

Vengeance would be a cool name even though it has the same meaning as Retribution.

40+" AtoA parallel limb bow ?? Thats alot of metal.

2 more bows for the lineup...is it cheaper in the long run Rob to just invest in Maitland USA ??? Must Buy Stock !!!


----------



## KurtVL

How about these for the long bow

Titan
Atlas
Posidon
Triton
I like monarch which was previously mentioned




Hoythunter01 said:


> Vengeance would be a cool name even though it has the same meaning as Retribution.
> 
> 40+" AtoA parallel limb bow ?? Thats alot of metal.
> 
> 2 more bows for the lineup...is it cheaper in the long run Rob to just invest in Maitland USA ??? Must Buy Stock !!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I still think Monarch would be cool for the 40+" bow, but *Titan* sounds pretty sweet too!


----------



## maitland

42"ATA bow will have same zeus riser, longer limbs and a little less limb angle to get the length. Riser ends will have a different degree of angle also.


----------



## DimeTimeTom

im all over this 42 ata...Will be getting one

Titan would fit it well :wink:


----------



## USNarcher

deerhunter81 said:


> Thanks! I could shoot a cp riser bow like no tomorrow, I just got tired of the riser torque and trying to tune with broadheads for hunting! I am hoping that these will have a stiffer riser and that I will not have the same issues! I will be putting a B-stinger stabilizer, Blackgold Acsent with a 3 pin flashpoint head, probably a limbdriver rest, and a tightspot quiver. I look forward to shooting this rig!


I've said it before and I will keep saying it. If you liked your Bowtech CP you will love the Maitlands. They are everything that the BT's wanted to be.

Beings how you live in SD, do you get to see the B-Stinger guys? Namely that nuckle dragger Poole?


----------



## deerhunter81

USNarcher said:


> I've said it before and I will keep saying it. If you liked your Bowtech CP you will love the Maitlands. They are everything that the BT's wanted to be.
> 
> Beings how you live in SD, do you get to see the B-Stinger guys? Namely that nuckle dragger Poole?


I have not been here for long, and while I have been here I have been underway most of the time! You were in I am sure you understand that! I have yet to meet any of them! Hopefully next year after deployment!


----------



## KurtVL

maitland said:


> 42"ATA bow will have same zeus riser, longer limbs and a little less limb angle to get the length. Riser ends will have a different degree of angle also.


o so your saying its built off the best damn riser made as a foundation, sold ill be eagerly waiting for one as well, i dont think ill go for the shorty bow

33" retribution (straight up deer hunting machine)
38" Zeus (its capital for a reason man its awesome, yeah its for deer, paper, or foam, its like a freakin swiss army knife)
42" Titan (ok i just like the name, cant wait to try it)

id say i have EVERYTHING covered

Maitland Archery, the only bows you'll never regret buying without trying.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Rob when the Mighty 2011 Zeus VTR is ready 29/60 to my door please. Ready for indoor and 3-d to show 
what Maitland can do here in Arizona.


----------



## USNarcher

deerhunter81 said:


> I have not been here for long, and while I have been here I have been underway most of the time! You were in I am sure you understand that! I have yet to meet any of them! Hopefully next year after deployment!


Well you will like them if you get a chance to meet them. They are a great group. They are down at the olympic training facility there a lot.


----------



## ChaseK

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> *Maitland Eros* has a very cool sound to it...I'm digging on that one.


This one for the short bow. 

Atlas or Monarch for the long bow.


----------



## JLSmith526

You should offer a bow with this raw finish, maybe just clear coat it to protect it. That would be a sweet looking bow.

Can't wait to see more info on this bow, if it is what you promise, I may have to sell my hoyt. Can't wait to try it!


----------



## deerhunter81

What spine arrow are you guys shooting? I will be shooting 29" and 60#. Also what arrows are you shooting? Thanks!


----------



## USNarcher

Ok what kind of archery are we talkin here? I am shooting the same spec and am using 400 spine. Gold Tip UL 400's (28" and 100gr fp) are shooting great out of my Zeus and 5575's out of my Retribution for hunting.

Now indoor with my Zeus I am currently shooting 30X's with 150gr tip totaling 546gr. I am going to set up some X-cutters and see how they fly out of the Hooter Shooter.


----------



## sagecreek

Maitland needs some NC presence. lain:

And I'm just the guy to do it. :wink:


----------



## FallFever

deerhunter81 said:


> What spine arrow are you guys shooting? I will be shooting 29" and 60#. Also what arrows are you shooting? Thanks!


I am shooting 28" CX Maxima 250's out of my 28", 60lb. Retribution.

FF


----------



## KurtVL

shooting GT ultra lite 300 spine outta my 70 lb retribution 29-3/8" DL seem to be fine
ill be shooting pile driver 350's tonight though


----------



## petrey10

what speeds will the Zeus with speed cams get? I am going to be getting a new bow next year... what real life speed do you think it will get from 30'' draw pulling 70 pounds with an arrow in the 450 gr range?


----------



## PoppieWellie

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> I still think Monarch would be cool for the 40+" bow, but *Titan* sounds pretty sweet too!


Titan gets my vote for the super long ATA bow, or just Super Zeus, or Zeus Ultra, or Zeus Magma,

BTW, if you do a search on Google, using key word 'Eros'.

The first is an adult escort service.

the second is the wikipedia, with the following definition:

"...was the primordial god of sexual love and beauty..."


----------



## USNarcher

PoppieWellie said:


> Titan gets my vote for the super long ATA bow, or just Super Zeus, or Zeus Ultra, or Zeus Magma,
> 
> BTW, if you do a search on Google, using key word 'Eros'.
> 
> The first is an adult escort service.
> 
> the second is the wikipedia, with the following definition:
> 
> "...was the primordial god of sexual love and beauty..."


Yeah I agree. I was looking at the strengths. Ares son of Zeus would be good.


----------



## KurtVL

USNarcher said:


> Yeah I agree. I was looking at the strengths. *Ares* son of Zeus would be good.


great idea we should give the guy who came up with that idea a pat on the back or something


----------



## PoppieWellie

PoppieWellie said:


> Titan gets my vote for the super long ATA bow, or just Super Zeus, or Zeus Ultra, or Zeus Magma,
> 
> BTW, if you do a search on Google, using key word 'Eros'.
> 
> The first is an adult escort service.
> 
> the second is the wikipedia, with the following definition:
> 
> "...was the primordial god of sexual love and beauty..."


What I was trying to say is that Eros has nothing to do with archery, unless Rob wants to go with the pimpmybow's way of marketing approach. 
IMHO, that would be a royal mismatch of the finest CP bow to the name of deity for sexual depravity.


----------



## USNarcher

Kinda. the little guy carried around a bow and shot folks with arrows. But you are right. When I looked at it I was looking at strengths only. Kurt wants a pat on the back side for Ares. :tongue:


----------



## ChaseK

Ares would be cool for the short bow. That's my sign too lol. 



Rob, any idea on release date for '11 Ret yet? Tryin to decide whether to wait or go ahead if it'll be a little while.


----------



## KurtVL

USNarcher said:


> Kinda. the little guy carried around a bow and shot folks with arrows. But you are right. When I looked at it I was looking at strengths only. Kurt wants a pat on the back side for Ares. :tongue:


:bartstush:

pucker up buttercup

Ares (Ancient Greek: Ἄρης [árɛːs], Μodern Greek: Άρης [ˈaris]) is the god of war. He is a member of the Twelve Olympians, a son of Zeus and Hera, in Greek mythology. Though often referred to as the Olympian god of warfare, h*e is more accurately the god of bloodthirst, or slaughter personified*: "Ares is apparently an ancient abstract noun meaning throng of battle, war."[1] He also presides over the weapons of war, the defense and sacking of cities, rebellion and civil order, banditry, manliness and courage. In Greek mythology it is believed that the cause of every conflict is the fault of Ares, the god of war

Come on, its the perfect name of a short ATA hunting bow


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I'd have to agree, it's pretty darn perfect for a hunting bow.


----------



## ka30270

I don't care if Rob calls it the fru-fru I want one!!!!!!!:tongue: LOL LOL


----------



## bushmasterar15

42" Thor

Can't wait to shoot the new Zeus. Will be keeping in touch Rob.


----------



## USNarcher

If there is anyone on the I-5 coridore of Washington or Oregon that wants to try these bows I will be on a quick trip this Friday and Saturday. I have scheduled stops at xXx Archery in Rainier, Or and then in the Springfield area maybe the Bow Rack then down in Grants Pass.


----------



## sagecreek

For the long one,

I like

Eliminator

and 

Dominator

but Thor is pretty cool too.


----------



## djsasa

name for 42"ATA bow - *WINNER*


----------



## deerhunter81

short bow.....ultimate hunter
long bow...... competitor or ultimate competitor


----------



## bushmasterar15

sagecreek said:


> For the long one,
> 
> Thor is pretty cool too.


Thanks Sagecreek. I thought Thor since it's going to bring the Hammer down on the competition...


----------



## red44

maitland said:


> 42"ATA bow will have same zeus riser, longer limbs and a little less limb angle to get the length. Riser ends will have a different degree of angle also.


Anything different with the cams? ( part time finger shooter here)


----------



## deerhunter81

*Bow porn.....warning photos not suitable for those with drained bank accounts!!!*

First words that come to mind are WOW!!! This bow looks amazing, shoots even better and is church mouse quiet. It holds on target so well that a beginner could shoot good 3D scores to the point that no would believe that it was your first time!!! I slapped on an arrow rest, stabilizer and sight and started shooting. I eyeballed everything and it was shooting perfect in 3 shots!!! I shot 20, 30 and then 40. Within 5 arrows at 40 yards I busted an 3-49 ACC! Rob I can't afford that!!! You designed an awesome bow, it will literally sell itself!! If anyone wants to shoot one and you are in Southern California....let me know. I will be gone at the end of this month, so act now!

USNarcher, thanks for putting the word out on Maitlands. I think you did love center pivot bows as much as I did. Now I love the Maitlands as much as you! 

If these will shoot broadheads as well as fieldpoints, you will have to kill me to get this bow out of my hands!!!:wink: Thanks everyone for helping pushing me over the edge to buy on without shooting one first!!! Enjoy the porn!!!

Oh yeah, don't harass me to much for the beat up stinger.....I have had that thing on my hunting bow forever. The Retribution is so pretty it is getting a new one!!!:wink:


----------



## deerhunter81

One more thing, I let a guy at the range shoot it. He said that he could draw it easier than PSE with a NRG single cam (not exactly sure which model) at the same draw weight. He couldn't believe that it was 60#. He also said it was faster, quieter, and more accurate. He almost robinhooded his first arrow with the second at 30 yards!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

I have to go with "THOR" for the long ATA comp bow!! I thought the same thing about putting the hammer down on the competition! I can just see the ads with THOR's hammer slamming down and the arrow just exploding the "X"!! Great name!!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Man that Ret. looks fantastic, congrats brother...and welcome to the *Maitland *family! See, everything we've all been saying is true...these bows are freaking amazing!


----------



## deerhunter81

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Man that Ret. looks fantastic, congrats brother...and welcome to the *Maitland *family! See, everything we've all been saying is true...these bows are freaking amazing!


Yes they are!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Will be great to be part of the Maitlandfamily. Glad some of you guy's like the name THOR
I thought that would be a perfect name for it as Maitland is going to go far in the archery world. Ready to show
Arizona what Maitland is all about.


----------



## arrowblaster

I'm still waiting for the speed cam update! When can I get for my Zeus? Getting anxious I guess!!!:tongue:


----------



## white4

Nice bow Deerhunter81.I knew you would love it.I love mine it is a pleasure to shoot.I can not wait for the speed cams and stabilizer and quiver.


----------



## upserman

deerhunter81 said:


> First words that come to mind are WOW!!! This bow looks amazing, shoots even better and is church mouse quiet. It holds on target so well that a beginner could shoot good 3D scores to the point that no would believe that it was your first time!!! I slapped on an arrow rest, stabilizer and sight and started shooting. I eyeballed everything and it was shooting perfect in 3 shots!!! I shot 20, 30 and then 40. Within 5 arrows at 40 yards I busted an 3-49 ACC! Rob I can't afford that!!! You designed an awesome bow, it will literally sell itself!! If anyone wants to shoot one and you are in Southern California....let me know. I will be gone at the end of this month, so act now!
> 
> USNarcher, thanks for putting the word out on Maitlands. I think you did love center pivot bows as much as I did. Now I love the Maitlands as much as you!
> 
> If these will shoot broadheads as well as fieldpoints, you will have to kill me to get this bow out of my hands!!!:wink: Thanks everyone for helping pushing me over the edge to buy on without shooting one first!!! Enjoy the porn!!!
> 
> Oh yeah, don't harass me to much for the beat up stinger.....I have had that thing on my hunting bow forever. The Retribution is so pretty it is getting a new one!!!:wink:



deerhunter what kind of sight is that??


----------



## deerhunter81

upserman said:


> deerhunter what kind of sight is that??


Montana black gold acsent with a flashpoint head.


----------



## highwaynorth

Do these bows actually have a pivoting center support? Or is it an extended limb pocket that just supports
the limb in the center?


----------



## USNarcher

highwaynorth said:


> Do these bows actually have a pivoting center support? Or is it an extended limb pocket that just supports
> the limb in the center?


What you are saying is the same thing. It's not a wishbone like the Bowtechs in look but is virtually the same. There is an axle that goes through the end of the limb through a block that bolts to the limb then there is a rocker towards the middle. No limb pocket.


----------



## highwaynorth

No, it's not the same. Do the supports pivot? Or are they fixed, like an extended
Hoyt limb pocket. Don't the bowtechs have a rocker of sorts that lets the limbs
flex over the center support?


----------



## KurtVL

highwaynorth said:


> No, it's not the same. Do the supports pivot? Or are they fixed, like an extended
> Hoyt limb pocket. Don't the bowtechs have a rocker of sorts that lets the limbs
> flex over the center support?


2007/2008 the Bowtech center pivots had an arm that would "move" slightly during the draw/release
2009/2010/2011? Bowtech center pivots are a rigid riser with no "moving" arm

So yes the maitland Center pivot style risers are the same.


----------



## highwaynorth

The riser is rigid on the 2008 - 2011 bowtechs, but they have a rocker that allows the limb to flex over the rigid
arm. What I am asking is do the Maitlands center support pivot?


----------



## FallFever

Welcome to the family dearhunter81, that is a great looking Ret. you have there. These bows shoot so good and easily they almost spoil you!

FF


----------



## KurtVL

highwaynorth said:


> The riser is rigid on the 2008 - 2011 bowtechs, but they have a rocker that allows the limb to flex over the rigid
> arm. What I am asking is do the Maitlands center support pivot?


rocker?

2008 bowtechs still had a moveable arm
2009 went rigid

The maitland bows center support sits on a round piece of what looks like delrin, so the limb isnt held down or in place at all.


----------



## USNarcher

Center pivot refers to where the limb is supported. You are correct about the 2007 and 2008 BT wishbone design having a movable support but that isn't why it's a center pivot. And that really didn't help the design. Now when they got rid of that in 2009 the bows had some serious riser flex but not because of the solid design of the center support. At least I don't think that was the cause. So the answer to your question is yes it is solid with a rigid mid limb support. The only place that the limb is attached to the bow is through an axle at the end of the limb. No pocket.

Maitland has a great design. He has designed these bows from a shooters aspect and didn't release them till they performed to such standard. Other big companies mass produce bows that look great on paper and perform acceptable on a machine but may or may not perform as good in the hands of an archer.

I hope that this helps


----------



## deerhunter81

USNarcher said:


> Center pivot refers to where the limb is supported. You are correct about the 2007 and 2008 BT wishbone design having a movable support but that isn't why it's a center pivot. And that really didn't help the design. Now when they got rid of that in 2009 the bows had some serious riser flex but not because of the solid design of the center support. At least I don't think that was the cause. So the answer to your question is yes it is solid with a rigid mid limb support. The only place that the limb is attached to the bow is through an axle at the end of the limb. No pocket.
> 
> Maitland has a great design. He has designed these bows from a shooters aspect and didn't release them till they performed to such standard. Other big companies mass produce bows that look great on paper and perform acceptable on a machine but may or may not perform as good in the hands of an archer.
> 
> I hope that this helps



I couldn't agree more. I loved the center pivots until I got my maitland retribution. I won alot of tournaments shooting 3D last year with my bowtech's. I would like to go back and shoot the same rounds with my Maitland, these things are so easy to shoot really well! With in 20 shots, I robinhooded an arrow at 40 yds. This includes tune and setup shots, it shoots that well (easily)! I will be buying a longer a to a bow for target shooting!!! I want to see the new bows first though!!!


----------



## KurtVL

deerhunter81 said:


> I couldn't agree more. I loved the center pivots until I got my maitland retribution. I won alot of tournaments shooting 3D last year with my bowtech's. I would like to go back and shoot the same rounds with my Maitland, these things are so easy to shoot really well! With in 20 shots, I robinhooded an arrow at 40 yds. This includes tune and setup shots, it shoots that well (easily)! I will be buying a longer a to a bow for target shooting!!! I want to see the new bows first though!!!


if you think the retribution is a good shooter, the zeus will blow your freakin mind, im dead serious. I like my retribution but my goto bow is my zeus


----------



## deerhunter81

KurtVL said:


> if you think the retribution is a good shooter, the zeus will blow your freakin mind, im dead serious. I like my retribution but my goto bow is my zeus


I am afraid to shoot one! My wife will shoot me if I do!:wink: It is hard to imagine that it could be better! This thing will flat out shoot!:thumbs_up


----------



## KurtVL

Can't let this thread go to page 2


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Spent some quality time with the Ret. tonight pounding some X's...poor little X's they just don't stand a chance!


----------



## FallFever

I leave tomorrow for 9 days of hunting in Michigans U.P.. A couple days of bowhunting ( with the Retribution of course) and the rest with my Savage 10ML-II Smokeless Muzzleloader. :thumbs_up Talk to all you Maitland Brothers when I return.

Best of luck to you all and stay safe!

FF


----------



## maitland

ZeusVTR prototype


----------



## PoppieWellie

Wow! I didn't even realize I was salivating while looking at the picture. 

The new cams looks nice on the VTR prototype.


----------



## deerhunter81

maitland said:


> ZeusVTR prototype


Looks good...can we hear specs?


----------



## bushmasterar15

I can't wait to shoot it. When are we expecting a release date.


----------



## DimeTimeTom

maitland said:


> ZeusVTR prototype


man your killin me...love the upgrades and like the looks of that hollowed out grip....and the stabilizer...and cams....

is the 42 ata going to be based on this zeus riser or the 2010?


----------



## arrowblaster

maitland said:


> ZeusVTR prototype


We still talking quoted price for kit for my zeus? Put me on the list, and let me know when available!!!:tongue::tongue:


----------



## KurtVL

DimeTimeTom said:


> man your killin me...love the upgrades and like the looks of that hollowed out grip....and the stabilizer...and cams....
> 
> is the 42 ata going to be based on this zeus riser or the 2010?


yes, longer limbs, and a tweak on the limb angle, i feel so sorry for the X's


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

OMG Rob that prototype Zeus looks freaking amazing!!! I MUST HAVE ONE!


----------



## highwaynorth

deerhunter81 said:


> Looks good...can we hear specs?


+1.


----------



## Hoythunter01

What type of string suppressor is that ?? 

Love the look of the new cams. Can't wait to test drive them.


----------



## PoppieWellie

KurtVL said:


> yes, longer limbs, and a tweak on the limb angle, i feel so sorry for the X's


Is the limbs really longer in the picture ? Can't tell for sure.


----------



## iowa.bowhunter

Rob here are some name possibilites: (and sorry to those who may have mentioned any of these....I didn't want to search thru this thread - LOL) 

Skyfire .... Prowl ..... Superion VTX .... Shockwave ..... RipFire ..... RipClaw ..... and my favorite - Onslaught


----------



## NEVADAPRO

PoppieWellie said:


> Is the limbs really longer in the picture ? Can't tell for sure.


No, that's a Zeus with the new speed cams installed. The bow KurtVL was talking about is the new for 2011 (soon to be named) 42" Target bow. It will have the slightly longer limbs and more upright limb angle.


----------



## KurtVL

PoppieWellie said:


> Is the limbs really longer in the picture ? Can't tell for sure.


no no, on the as yet un named 42" ata indoor rig, Rob is using the Zeus riser but with a little change on the geometry on the limb pockets to get more ATA on the bow and also use some longer limbs as well.

if it shoots as good as the zeus (it should shoot as good or better, and thats scary enough) in the right hands it could win vegas, hell the Zeus could as well


----------



## ChaseK

Release date on the ZeusVTR? I want it! I want it bad!!


----------



## DimeTimeTom

KurtVL said:


> no no, on the as yet un named 42" ata indoor rig, Rob is using the Zeus riser but with a little change on the geometry on the limb pockets to get more ATA on the bow and also use some longer limbs as well.
> 
> if it shoots as good as the zeus (it should shoot as good or better, and thats scary enough) in the right hands it could win vegas, hell the Zeus could as well


ill see how my zeus does in march in louisville :wink:
that 42 inch bow gonna be a killa for sure. ive already gave up on the ret and this zeus is gonna be my hunting rig. i prefer long ata


----------



## KurtVL

DimeTimeTom said:


> ill see how my zeus does in march in louisville :wink:
> that 42 inch bow gonna be a killa for sure. ive already gave up on the ret and this zeus is gonna be my hunting rig. i prefer long ata


DTT,

I will have the 42" ata 8" BH Maitland _________ its a 100% certainty.

But ill be keeping my retribution, its just a great hunting bow, scary thing is the retri shoots great as well, im kinda hoping the guys in my league give me a hard time about using a longer "target" style bow (even though im no "shooter" im a work in progress) Ill just bring my retri and shoot the same scores with hunting arrows.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Due to my short DL I'll be shooting my Ret. for spots and 3D. The Ret. is crazy accurate and being that I'm a small frame guy the Ret. is a perfect fit for me.


----------



## bushmasterar15

This needs to be brought back to the front.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Oh yeah...the people behind me when I'm driving now have something cool to look at!


----------



## ChaseK

Nice Snyper!

Anymore sneak peaks of the ZuesVTR and the short bow?


----------



## white4

We do need some more peaks at the new stuff.


----------



## maitland

We will have the Ret proto very very soon.:teeth:


----------



## VanRijn

cool rob looking forward to seeing it and some more videos


----------



## VanRijn

When are you going to have an advertisement in a magazine? hint hint wink wink nudge nudge


----------



## archerynutNB

VanRijn said:


> When are you going to have an advertisement in a magazine? hint hint wink wink nudge nudge



Yeah Rob? That would be "really cool" to see! Ya gotta get the word out beyond this site dude!:thumbs_up


----------



## bushmasterar15

Thank you Rob. Will be keeping in touch with you for 2011. I need one of those decals to sport around here in Arizona. 
Nothing like advertising. If you have any more pics of the new Zeus VTR post or send them my way.


----------



## maitland

VanRijn said:


> When are you going to have an advertisement in a magazine? hint hint wink wink nudge nudge


Slow and steady beats fast and sloppy everytime:teeth:


----------



## maitland

We have a few guys interested in doing reviews and evaluations on the bows so I will send them a few to test. I have interest all around the globe for the 2011 product so there will be a lot more exposure and write ups on the bows. I even had a guy ask me if We are going to have a Maitland girl like Martin.....I thought that was quite funny. Then I thought to myself........hmm.....not a bad idea.


----------



## VanRijn

didnt mean before they were done was just looking forward to seeing a full page for maitland bows.


----------



## maitland

Should have one for 2011.


----------



## DimeTimeTom

TTT
2 weeks away till i go hardcore indoor for march in the ville...


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

maitland said:


> We have a few guys interested in doing reviews and evaluations on the bows so I will send them a few to test. I have interest all around the globe for the 2011 product so there will be a lot more exposure and write ups on the bows. I even had a guy ask me if We are going to have a Maitland girl like Martin.....I thought that was quite funny. Then I thought to myself........hmm.....not a bad idea.


I gotta tell you Rob, I think 2011 is going to be an awesome year for Maitland USA...it seems every time I come on AT someone new is asking about Maitland. The word is out, and people are excited...I can't wait til the rest of the archery world can get their hands on a Maitland bow and experience what a awesome bows you are building.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

DimeTimeTom said:


> TTT
> 2 weeks away till i go hardcore indoor for march in the ville...


The X's are coming...must shoot them before they get me first! :laugh:


----------



## PoppieWellie

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> I gotta tell you Rob, I think 2011 is going to be an awesome year for Maitland USA...it seems every time I come on AT someone new is asking about Maitland. The word is out, and people are excited...I can't wait til the rest of the archery world can get their hands on a Maitland bow and experience what a awesome bows you are building.


Ditto to that comment! Great job! Rob. Many members from my club are now on AT thanks to your bows. LOL

Can't wait for the Speedcam Retribution.


----------



## Oregon HG

maitland said:


> ZeusVTR prototype


Hey Rob what cams are those? I really like that bow!!!


----------



## maitland

Oregon HG said:


> Hey Rob what cams are those? I really like that bow!!!


Mike, those are the ICBM launchers on the Zeus.


----------



## VanRijn

Is that the string tamer you plan to use on all the 2011 bows rob? Btw Zeus looks great. cams look sweet. Smooth and fast. Looking great for 2011 rob. Its a pretty cool looking string tamer too. Cant wait to see them in color.


----------



## DimeTimeTom

maitland said:


> Mike, those are the ICBM launchers on the Zeus.


heck yea, better tech than korea


----------



## white4

Another happy shooter my buddy got his left handed ret. yesterday.He called me last night and would not stop talking about how nice it was.I called Rob and everytime you talk with him you realize he really is for us all.I ordered a ret.for my son last night also he wants to be the Maitland father and son team witch lets us be together more what more could a father ask for.Rob thanks for everything and keep up the hard work it WILL pay off.


----------



## USNarcher

maitland said:


> Mike, those are the ICBM launchers on the Zeus.


Rob ya need to call me.


----------



## white4

I wanted to say thanks to treestandsnyper you hooked me up with Maitland and I am thankful.I always told Rob that there was someone in Perry going to shoot the coarses probably should have said treestandsnyper .Well thanks again bud.


----------



## thirdypointer

There will be Maitland bow sightings in the Green Bay area very soon! Can't wait to get my 2010 retribution in and the new 2011's once they are made, i'll have them ALL for anyone to stop and see!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

white4 said:


> I wanted to say thanks to treestandsnyper you hooked me up with Maitland and I am thankful.I always told Rob that there was someone in Perry going to shoot the courses probably should have said treestandsnyper .Well thanks again bud.


Glad to have been able to let you check out my bow firsthand, I've always said once someone gets their hands on these Maitland bows they sell themselves. Glad you are loving your Ret. as much as I do. We'll have to get together soon and shoot our Maitlands together.


----------



## white4

Sounds good maybe you can help me with my signatures to lol.I want www.maitlandusa.com where you have addicted to foam.


----------



## SpeedPro

maitland said:


> We have a few guys interested in doing reviews and evaluations on the bows so I will send them a few to test. I have interest all around the globe for the 2011 product so there will be a lot more exposure and write ups on the bows. I even had a guy ask me if We are going to have a Maitland girl like Martin.....I thought that was quite funny. Then I thought to myself........hmm.....not a bad idea.



Hmmm...not a bad idea at all. Wonder what she might look like?


----------



## iowa.bowhunter

Hey Rob....Few more name ideas: How about Frenzy. Then I did a thesaurus search on the word "Retribution" first word that popped up: Vengeance - thought that was cool and kinda approprite for the name of the new bow that will take down the establisment. First Retribution and then Vengeance.


----------



## thirdypointer

thirdypointer said:


> There will be Maitland bow sightings in the Green Bay area very soon! Can't wait to get my 2010 retribution in and the new 2011's once they are made, i'll have them ALL for anyone to stop and see!


I couldn't help myself, should have a Zeus in early next week also! These bows are way to cool looking not to try one, or two lol.


----------



## Oregon HG

SpeedPro said:


> Wonder what she might look like?


Who cares after "profile"!!!


----------



## ChaseK

iowa.bowhunter said:


> Hey Rob....Few more name ideas: How about Frenzy. Then I did a thesaurus search on the word "Retribution" first word that popped up: Vengeance - thought that was cool and kinda approprite for the name of the new bow that will take down the establisment. First Retribution and then Vengeance.


Vengeance is taken. By K&K this year. 



Rob, any updates on the speed cams? They pretty much gonna be like the ones we've seen in a few pics? Put me on the list for a 2011 Ret. I'll wait for it now that it's gettin close to time for them.


----------



## PoppieWellie

ChaseK said:


> Vengeance is taken. By K&K this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Rob, any updates on the speed cams? They pretty much gonna be like the ones we've seen in a few pics? Put me on the list for a 2011 Ret. I'll wait for it now that it's gettin close to time for them.


Rob,

what is the scheduled available date for 2011 Ret with speedcam ? need to work on Mrs. to get budget approval. 

Or...


----------



## gdzfast12

maitland said:


> We have a few guys interested in doing reviews and evaluations on the bows so I will send them a few to test. I have interest all around the globe for the 2011 product so there will be a lot more exposure and write ups on the bows. I even had a guy ask me if We are going to have a Maitland girl like Martin.....I thought that was quite funny. Then I thought to myself........hmm.....not a bad idea.


Rob seriously let me know, I know more good lookin' girls then i know what to do with..... no joke.


----------



## VanRijn

do any of them shoot bows well?


----------



## iowa.bowhunter

ChaseK said:


> Vengeance is taken. By K&K this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Rob, any updates on the speed cams? They pretty much gonna be like the ones we've seen in a few pics? Put me on the list for a 2011 Ret. I'll wait for it now that it's gettin close to time for them.


Nutz..........


----------



## KurtVL

see anything different about my retri


----------



## PoppieWellie

KurtVL said:


> see anything different about my retri


Cool! Cable Rod mounted STS. Is that a Darton ?

Hope you like it!


----------



## KurtVL

PoppieWellie said:


> Cool! Cable Rod mounted STS. Is that a Darton ?
> 
> Hope you like it!


Boy that's quick

Haven't shot it yet, and it's my own design

I used the cable stop from my Zeus (because I think the Zeus shoots better without it) I designed an offset piece so I could use it


----------



## Guest

I looks cool. What's it's purpose?


----------



## bucks/bulls

Anybody know the prices on these bows??? Nearest dealer is 2 days drive away and I'm real curious about these maitlands!! Seeing way to many great comments to not wanna try one out!


----------



## gdzfast12

Well enuff.. haha


VanRijn said:


> do any of them shoot bows well?


----------



## ChaseK

Looks good Kurt. 

Let us know how it works.


----------



## USNarcher

If it shoots good for you then that's all that matters. :zip::tongue::wink:


----------



## Guest

Does anyone know if the 2011 Ret will be the same design with VTR cam / camo as the 2010 Ret's?


----------



## KurtVL

Early range report on dual string stops

It might be quieter (they are so quiet anyways) it's hard to tell

It feels better, has less bottom kick to it on the release at least that's how it felt to me

Shoots great I could do a five spot league with this bow

I might try it without the bottom one to see if it makes a difference

I'll be keeping it that's forsure, I might even make another to put on my Zeus


----------



## NEVADAPRO

KurtVL said:


> Early range report on dual string stops
> 
> It might be quieter (they are so quiet anyways) it's hard to tell
> 
> It feels better, has less bottom kick to it on the release at least that's how it felt to me
> 
> Shoots great I could do a five spot league with this bow
> 
> I might try it without the bottom one to see if it makes a difference
> 
> I'll be keeping it that's forsure, I might even make another to put on my Zeus


The bow string reacts a little more even, top to bottom, with two suppressors. The one thing I would caution you about is having the upper one hitting your center serving. That's a lot of wear on something as critical as the center serving. If nothing else, serve over that area of the center serving to add some strength so that the serving doesn't let go at a major tournament. That would suck!!


----------



## PoppieWellie

Belt said:


> I looks cool. What's it's purpose?


To ensure timely separation of bowstring and the arrow during release.

Reference to my thread:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1328411

About findings on center mounted STS vs Rear Stabilizer bushing mounted STS


----------



## ChaseK

BTT!

Rob what's new man?


----------



## KurtVL

Ill be adding one for my zeus, now i have to find a couple more string stops


----------



## bushmasterar15

Bump for some great looking bows.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

You know what's cool, is I was just reading a thread in the general section on bows guys want to see tested/reviewed and man it's awesome to see all the guys wanting to see the new 2011 Retribution and Zeus!!! Maitland is primed to have a HUGE year in 2011!


----------



## Guest

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> You know what's cool, is I was just reading a thread in the general section on bows guys want to see tested/reviewed and man it's awesome to see all the guys wanting to see the new 2011 Retribution and Zeus!!! Maitland is primed to have a HUGE year in 2011!


I think so too


----------



## DimeTimeTom

i would buy another if i didn't keep getting slammed by this big financial hammer every other day......


----------



## bushmasterar15

ttt


----------



## DimeTimeTom

so you fellas shooting maitland for indoor rounds, what arrow setups will you be using this year.
im having a hard time choosing.
i have a new dozen x-ringer 250's i picked up for 40 bucks but i cant find tips for them any more. pro point doesnt make any victory points...:angry:
i like carbon express x jammer 27's but they're made in korea...but they sure look sexy 
i might just go back to old trusty eclipse 2512's with 4 inch feathers and 200grain tips.

i just don't know....:set1_thinking:


----------



## PoppieWellie

Just found out that X-ringer is made in Mexico. 

I am switching to Quest arrows because they are made in USA, used to shoot Victory Armor Piercing (VAP) and V-force.

Only brand-name carbon arrows made in USA is Easton Nano, and Axis. Not sure about Beman.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

DimeTimeTom said:


> so you fellas shooting maitland for indoor rounds, what arrow setups will you be using this year.
> im having a hard time choosing.
> i have a new dozen x-ringer 250's i picked up for 40 bucks but i cant find tips for them any more. pro point doesnt make any victory points...:angry:
> i like carbon express x jammer 27's but they're made in korea...but they sure look sexy
> i might just go back to old trusty eclipse 2512's with 4 inch feathers and 200grain tips.
> 
> i just don't know....:set1_thinking:


I'm going to be shooting Easton Fatboys indoors...I know they're mainly used as a 3D arrow but they'll work just fine for me indoors too. I want 1 shaft that will work equally well for both types of archery.


----------



## svbbubba

maitland said:


> ZeusVTR prototype


will have one of These Bad-boys .....:thumbs_up


----------



## KurtVL

Im shooting 2613's or my new x jammer 26's both with 4" feathers

Strange thing is they have roughly the same POI
2613's are 29" long with 220's upfront
X jammers are full length and 210 upfront 

Dime, Lancaster is selling the x jammer 26's for $49.99/dozen as they are discontinued


----------



## Guest

Easton Flatline 400's 28" with 100gr tips and 2" Blazers.


----------



## highwaynorth

Do any of you guys shooting the super stiff, large diameter arrows have any problems tuning them? Are the Maitland
bows pretty forgiving as far as getting bullet holes with a wide variety of arrow spines or do these arrows cause tears
you can't get rid of.


----------



## DimeTimeTom

PoppieWellie said:


> Just found out that X-ringer is made in Mexico.
> 
> I am switching to Quest arrows because they are made in USA, used to shoot Victory Armor Piercing (VAP) and V-force.
> 
> Only brand-name carbon arrows made in USA is Easton Nano, and Axis. Not sure about Beman.


it really is sad, i try for everything american made but arrows are slim pickins'

and thanks kurtvl, ill probably order a dozen to try in the morning.


----------



## FallFever

thirdypointer said:


> There will be Maitland bow sightings in the Green Bay area very soon! Can't wait to get my 2010 retribution in and the new 2011's once they are made, i'll have them ALL for anyone to stop and see!


There already has been a Maitland bow sighting in Green Bay, I have had my Ret. since September. You will love the once you receive them, I think they will be a good seller for you.

FF


----------



## DimeTimeTom

went ahead and ordered some x jammer 26's and 210gr points so thats what ill be flingin'. 
thanks kurtvl for the heads up on that.

BTW lancaster has some really good deals right now if anyones looking for some new gear


----------



## DimeTimeTom

highwaynorth said:


> Do any of you guys shooting the super stiff, large diameter arrows have any problems tuning them? Are the Maitland
> bows pretty forgiving as far as getting bullet holes with a wide variety of arrow spines or do these arrows cause tears
> you can't get rid of.


i have yet to shoot an arrow that wouldnt shoot bullets. 
for the logs for indoors i usually shoot full length and heavy points up front. that usually compensates for the stiffness.
i do very little paper tuning, if they fly straight and stay consistant at 20 yards..im golden.
if i have some tail whip i can't get rid of ill throw a couple through paper to see what its doing


----------



## NEVADAPRO

34" 2712's with 300gr. Pro Pin Points and 4" feathers. Like Dime, I do very little...if any...paper tuning! I make sure the arrow nock fits perfectly, make sure there is no major contact with the feathers and then shoot them for group (not at the same target!!). If after sighting them in they go in the spot, I'm fine with it. I don't care if they are doing cartwheels going down the lane, as long as they end up in the "X". While that is a little simplistic, that's pretty much how I tune them.


----------



## deerhunter81

highwaynorth said:


> Do any of you guys shooting the super stiff, large diameter arrows have any problems tuning them? Are the Maitland
> bows pretty forgiving as far as getting bullet holes with a wide variety of arrow spines or do these arrows cause tears
> you can't get rid of.



Not sure about the large diameter arrows, but with hunting shafts I have shot a wide variety of shafts and different lengths. With phathead sob's all have been right with field points out to 70 yards. All have been fletched with blazers and 4" vanes. Mostly straight or offset, but some with helical. It has been the easiest broadhead tuning that I have ever done......screw them on and just shoot....perfect bullets!


----------



## PoppieWellie

highwaynorth said:


> Do any of you guys shooting the super stiff, large diameter arrows have any problems tuning them? Are the Maitland
> bows pretty forgiving as far as getting bullet holes with a wide variety of arrow spines or do these arrows cause tears
> you can't get rid of.


We have the X-ringer HV 350 V1 (OD .372, 6.2gpi) which is a light arrow but with large diameter. It worked fine on the Ret when we test it.


----------



## MoNofletch

highwaynorth said:


> Do any of you guys shooting the super stiff, large diameter arrows have any problems tuning them? Are the Maitland
> bows pretty forgiving as far as getting bullet holes with a wide variety of arrow spines or do these arrows cause tears
> you can't get rid of.


 I am shooting GT Velocity XT's out of my Retribution @ 70# That is a stiff .300 spine arrow!


----------



## highwaynorth

It's good to hear that they tune with a wide variety of shaft spines. I can't
wait to hear the specs on the 2011 Zeus VTR. It looks like the bow has gone on
alittle bit of a diet and should be gaining some speed.


----------



## highwaynorth

The reason I was asking about how they tune with stiff shafts is because I would
probably be shooting the Zeus VTR at 60lbs with a 28" draw, unless the cams run long.
I would be shooting 3D with either the X cutters I have, or maybe the GT 22 series.


----------



## thirdypointer

FallFever said:


> There already has been a Maitland bow sighting in Green Bay, I have had my Ret. since September. You will love the once you receive them, I think they will be a good seller for you.
> 
> FF


Wish i would've read thru all the thread pages first, didn't even realize you had a Maitland Mike! If i did, i would've stopped by your house and gave it a try, but somehow i think the Zeus and Retribution i got on the way will be all i hear them to be. Hope you got some 2011's on the way for me to test!:wink:


----------



## deerhunter81

highwaynorth said:


> The reason I was asking about how they tune with stiff shafts is because I would
> probably be shooting the Zeus VTR at 60lbs with a 28" draw, unless the cams run long.
> I would be shooting 3D with either the X cutters I have, or maybe the GT 22 series.


Cams are spot on!


----------



## red44

TTT for the Maitland crew, I should be getting close on my 2011 Zeus.:thumbs_up


----------



## red44

Back up there.


----------



## PoppieWellie

Is Rob taking order for the Speedcam Retribution right now ? or do we have to wait until 2011 ?


----------



## roosclan

bucks/bulls said:


> Anybody know the prices on these bows??? Nearest dealer is 2 days drive away and I'm real curious about these maitlands!! Seeing way to many great comments to not wanna try one out!


Bud, from Omaha to Big Guy's Archery in Warsaw, MO is less than 5 hours. If you do get one, I will probably contact you before my next trip up there to see the in-laws (I used to live in Bellevue, four blocks from Offutt).


----------



## ChaseK

PoppieWellie said:


> Is Rob taking order for the Speedcam Retribution right now ? or do we have to wait until 2011 ?


I wanna know this too!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Man I just saw we're on the 2nd page, we can't be having that!


----------



## highwaynorth

We need specs. How about a few more peeks at some of the new stuff?


----------



## KurtVL

yeap cant have that, Maitland's take a back seat to no one



TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Man I just saw we're on the 2nd page, we can't be having that!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Hey Rob, any word on those Maitland shirts...I could really use some Maitland gear.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Can't wait till 2011. Talk to you soon Rob.


----------



## maitland

Hey guys! Finishing touches on the bow have had me buried... I will have the final prototype Ret in my hands in a few days and will post up a pic. I am standing here at the moment looking at two boxes full of Tshirts ready for my disbursement. Got to get those out too. I think we are going to have some fun in 2011!


----------



## VanRijn

cool rob looking forward to seeing some people with tshirts


----------



## DimeTimeTom

the zeus is makng a big splash at the local shop shooting some indoors, all big positives


*Happy Thanksgiving Maitlanders*


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

maitland said:


> Hey guys! Finishing touches on the bow have had me buried... I will have the final prototype Ret in my hands in a few days and will post up a pic. I am standing here at the moment looking at two boxes full of Tshirts ready for my disbursement. Got to get those out too. *I think we are going to have some fun in 2011*!


Rob, *I know* we're gonna have some fun in 2011...and make some noise in the archery world too! I know my *Maitland* is primed and ready to lay the smackdown on the competition! Foam animals and X's fear *Maitland* bows!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Oh and one more thing...*HAPPY* *THANKSGIVING TO THE ENTIRE MAITLAND USA FAMILY!*


----------



## maitland

Thank you and happy Thanksgiving to everyone!:wave:


----------



## ChaseK

Awesome! I'll be ordering me a shirt or 2!

Happy thanksgiving guys! Enjoy your time with family and friends.


----------



## Hoythunter01

I told Rob if he has extra 2XL's I need one for Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday......


Can't wait to get my first. Weekend shirt !!!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

*Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!! Be safe and enjoy your families!! God bless*


----------



## KurtVL

My Zeus is going to be my "white" spot killer (I'm not really good enough to kill X's) this year and it's the best indoor bow I've had yet


----------



## white4

Hope everyone had a great holiday.2011 looks good.Good luck to everyone starting to shoot x's.


----------



## deerhunter81

Happy Thanksgiving Maitland Crew! Good luck shooting spots and 3D.....shoot a round for me....I will be stuck on deployment on the big blue!


----------



## arrowblaster

I need a shirt too!!! How do I get one?


----------



## bukhuntr

i need a shirt 2 rob.us staffers here on the east coast have to do maitland proud.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Rob,

Hope you bought envelopes with good tasting glue......LOL 

The shirt thing is going to be a hit.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Let's bring this back up. Hurry up 2011.


----------



## KurtVL

back to the first page


----------



## bushmasterar15

Rob I'll take a 2xl or 3xl since my wife shrinks them some how.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

What's up Maitland crew!


----------



## DimeTimeTom

still waiting on parts to get shooting indoor...wrong 210 grain tips twice


----------



## ChaseK

Got indoor starting thursday!

On a crappy note I lost my release today...I reckon I'll just have to buy the Beast I've been wantin haha.


----------



## red44

Ttt


----------



## SpeedPro

Hey Rob. Looking forward to seeing those pics. Throw up some pics of the t-shirts too, please.


----------



## SpeedPro

Ok guys, lets keep this on page one...


----------



## bushmasterar15

Need some more sneek peeks from the Mad Scientist. I'm seeing glowing cams and lightning bolts from the sky. The new Zeus VTR taking over the world. Also the new longer ATA 42" named? (THOR)


----------



## VanRijn

woot pics....coming soon?.....please..cant wait to see the 42" one and a real shirt on someone who isnt justin beiber.


----------



## ChaseK

Back to first page!


----------



## PoppieWellie

ttt

wellie


----------



## deerhunter81

ttt.....for Maitland USA


----------



## bushmasterar15

This new year is going to be great.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

ok...been asked many times now, but here's one more time:

Rob, what's the deal with the Maitland shirts? I'd *REALLY* like to get myself a couple of them. So what does a guy gotta do to get a couple of them?


----------



## red44

let him build bows....T shirts can't shoot. LOL


----------



## FallFever

bump to the top


----------



## bushmasterar15

Time is going to slow. Hurry up 2011


----------



## ChaseK

bushmasterar15 said:


> Time is going to slow. Hurry up 2011


Werd!


----------



## svbbubba

lefty-Speed Cam bow on order.......


----------



## USNarcher

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> ok...been asked many times now, but here's one more time:
> 
> Rob, what's the deal with the Maitland shirts? I'd *REALLY* like to get myself a couple of them. So what does a guy gotta do to get a couple of them?


I talked to Rob the other day. The shirts are in boxes waiting to be sorted out. He sounded a little busy and going a few directions at once. Give him some time he is getting the new risers cut now and will be getting them dressed soon as they are done. It is hard to work a regular job, work your side gig, work in family then have to box up shirts and send to us. He needs to borrow some of Santa's elves.


----------



## VanRijn

ok but he has to pay them in north pole currency....candy.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

USNarcher said:


> I talked to Rob the other day. The shirts are in boxes waiting to be sorted out. He sounded a little busy and going a few directions at once. Give him some time he is getting the new risers cut now and will be getting them dressed soon as they are done. It is hard to work a regular job, work your side gig, work in family then have to box up shirts and send to us. He needs to borrow some of Santa's elves.


I totally understand, I know Rob is a *very* busy man...his hard work and all the long hours he puts in are appreciated by all of us lucky Maitland bow owners. I can wait on shirts, to pass the time I'll just go kill some X's with my Ret.!!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

I can wait on a shirt. I just want a 2011 Zeus VTR.


----------



## white4

Its getting closer but it is going pretty slow.I feel like a kid again lol.


----------



## USNarcher

My Zeus will be in it's first indoor competition this weekend. I switched to back tension a month ago and I can tell you the bow has made the switch very smooth. Because of how the bow holds it has allowed me to concentrate on form. I have never shot better and I have tried to make the jump to back tension several times without any luck. This shoot this weekend has some of the top archers in the country competing. Good thing that I have the advantage of the Zeus. :tongue:


----------



## white4

USNarcher said:


> My Zeus will be in it's first indoor competition this weekend. I switched to back tension a month ago and I can tell you the bow has made the switch very smooth. Because of how the bow holds it has allowed me to concentrate on form. I have never shot better and I have tried to make the jump to back tension several times without any luck. This shoot this weekend has some of the top archers in the country competing. Good thing that I have the advantage of the Zeus. :tongue:


Good luck


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

bushmasterar15 said:


> I just want a 2011 Zeus VTR.


Me too!!! Just have to decide on what finish to get. Just waiting to see what the final color options will be available for it.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

USNarcher said:


> My Zeus will be in it's first indoor competition this weekend. I switched to back tension a month ago and I can tell you the bow has made the switch very smooth. Because of how the bow holds it has allowed me to concentrate on form. I have never shot better and I have tried to make the jump to back tension several times without any luck. This shoot this weekend has some of the top archers in the country competing. Good thing that I have the advantage of the Zeus. :tongue:


Awesome, I know you will do well...good luck brother!


----------



## VanRijn

good luck usn


----------



## NEVADAPRO

USNarcher said:


> My Zeus will be in it's first indoor competition this weekend. I switched to back tension a month ago and I can tell you the bow has made the switch very smooth. Because of how the bow holds it has allowed me to concentrate on form. I have never shot better and I have tried to make the jump to back tension several times without any luck. This shoot this weekend has some of the top archers in the country competing. Good thing that I have the advantage of the Zeus. :tongue:


Good luck Matt!! This would be a good way to start adding wins to the Maitland legacy!!


----------



## ChaseK

USNarcher said:


> My Zeus will be in it's first indoor competition this weekend. I switched to back tension a month ago and I can tell you the bow has made the switch very smooth. Because of how the bow holds it has allowed me to concentrate on form. I have never shot better and I have tried to make the jump to back tension several times without any luck. This shoot this weekend has some of the top archers in the country competing. Good thing that I have the advantage of the Zeus. :tongue:


Good luck bro!

I'll be shooting Thursday but it's just a local money shoot. Gonna go blow $10 lol.


----------



## bushmasterar15

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Me too!!! Just have to decide on what finish to get. Just waiting to see what the final color options will be available for it.


I'm just waiting to see what target colors are going to be available.


----------



## NV Mustang

maitland said:


> Great names there. Monarch sounds like a great name for a longer ATA bow.


"APOLLO" the Olympian god who was an archer and hunted with a silver bow. Apollo was the son of Zeus.


----------



## NV Mustang

maitland said:


> I think were headed in the right direction, these are great names. The name has to have meaning and be powerful.


Also, "EROS" just like Drew used to say "arrows." hahahaha


----------



## highwaynorth

Does anybody have any first hand experience shooting the new VTR cammed bows? If so, how would you
describe the draw, the let off, the valley and the back wall.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Rob, just wondering if you had decided on the target colors you will be offering for 2011 yet?


----------



## VanRijn

Looking forward to the ata show Rob??


----------



## KurtVL

Rob take some time off this december, enjoy Christmas and ignore use for a week or two.

But you better be ready come January 

Matt, lets here how you did with the Zeus

Ill also be flinging arrows with my zeus during indoor, and my practice sessions are better than ever, im betting my "dont miss syndrome" as well.

The Zeus is the real deal


----------



## maitland

LOL, I read the threads when I get a chance. I enjoy all your posts big time, "Jimmy Big Time", I think that's my favorite show. The bows will look awesome with all the input I have received but I always have to put my spin on the final touch. I cant wait to get the shipping started.


----------



## bushmasterar15

I'll send you my address so the shipping can get started.


----------



## Hoythunter01

maitland said:


> LOL, I read the threads when I get a chance. I enjoy all your posts big time, "Jimmy Big Time", I think that's my favorite show. The bows will look awesome with all the input I have received but I always have to put my spin on the final touch. I cant wait to get the shipping started.


I love that show too.

If I get my week off for Christmas i'll give you a call. I'll assemble bows and you can lick T-shirt envelopes...LOL !!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Is it wrong when you just can't quit thinking about how sweet that new Zeus is going to be? I keep picturing myself out on the 3D course with a new target colored Zeus. Little foam animals trembling with fear as they behold the awesome power of the mighty Zeus! I think 2011 is going to be so much fun!


----------



## USNarcher

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Is it wrong when you just can't quit thinking about how sweet that new Zeus is going to be? I keep picturing myself out on the 3D course with a new target colored Zeus. Little foam animals trembling with fear as they behold the awesome power of the mighty Zeus! I think 2011 is going to be so much fun!


Would you like me to send you a picture of my 2011 Zeus's in dark cherry?














When I get them. :wink:


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Now that's just not right!!! But darn right I want to see pics when you get it!!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

You better post up a pic.


----------



## white4

Rob we need some more teasers.Put more pics of 2011 bows and stabilizer.


----------



## red44

Hopefully getting close to the real thing. TTT Can't wait Rob.


----------



## ChaseK

He's been awfully quiet. Hopefully that means he's about to gives the go ahead on orders!


----------



## DimeTimeTom

still waiting on slackers from ebay to fix my orders to get started on indoor rounds....guess thats what i get for trying to save a couple dollars


----------



## Hoythunter01

I need to get over to Rob's again...


----------



## svbbubba

Come on Jan.....daddy needs a New bow....


----------



## DimeTimeTom

wonder how that quivers coming along ;D


----------



## DimeTimeTom

maitland needs a facebook haha


----------



## DimeTimeTom

ah and this is my 1000th post :humble:


----------



## ChaseK

DimeTimeTom said:


> ah and this is my 1000th post :humble:


Congrats lol. 

I meant to post when I hit mine but forgot. Now look hah. 

Ive hit 1000 posts on several forums. I prolly have about 15000 posts if I were to combine em all lol. 

Anyways bout them shirts!


----------



## Hoythunter01

Is he even home ?? What if something happened to him and ......

Were all patiently waiting and.......

I can't even bear to think about it !!!!!


----------



## VanRijn

calm down buddy


----------



## maitland

Lol


----------



## TOOL

Have the target colors been decided yet?


----------



## NEVADAPRO

TOOL said:


> Have the target colors been decided yet?


Talked to Rob today and he was going through a "TON" of color choices!! I think everyone is going to be very happy!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Sweet, can't wait to hear what colors he decides on. I know I'm getting a Zeus...just waiting on color choices. I know Robs been super busy, and I hope he takes some much deserved time off to enjoy the holidays with his friends and family.


----------



## 72Beetle

What are the String and cable lengths on the Zeus?


----------



## USNarcher

Well the shoot this last weekend was fun and the Zues turned some heads. I wish that I would have shot better. Me and this release are having issues. :zip: Here is a couple pics. It was hard to find one of one of my better ends. Bottom left.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Nice pics Matt, sounds like you had a fun time shooting...and that's what matters!


----------



## red44

USNarcher, stock harness or someone elses?


----------



## ChaseK

Looks fun matt. 

I'm really considering a Zues for targets this year...shot in my first indoor last week and I'm hooked hah. It was great. Thinkin about settin up a Zues for the limits of bowhunter class then eventually going to open...

Really wanna see what target colors Rob has chosen that might help my decision!


----------



## DimeTimeTom

72Beetle said:


> What are the String and cable lengths on the Zeus?


string: 56 3/4
split cable: 38 1/2
Control: 39 7/8


----------



## Hoythunter01

DimeTimeTom said:


> string: 56 3/4
> split cable: 38 1/2
> Control: 39 7/8


VTX cams right ???


----------



## USNarcher

red44 said:


> USNarcher, stock harness or someone elses?


Custom


----------



## jonj480

Hey guys,
I am a little late to the party.... Just sold my Strother Vanquish to pick up a Maitland Retribution on the Classifieds. Just finished setting up the Retribution and put my first shots though it this morning.... HOLY CRAP! What an awesome bow! The ATA is longer than my Z28, but the actual length is 1/4" shorter due to the difference in the cam size. I cannot believe how quiet and shock free this bow is. When I finish getting it sighted in and put the final tuning touches on it, I am going to have a real dilemma on what bow to take into the woods. I busted 2 nocks in my first group at 20 yards, 10 degrees outside in the snow. Absolutely amazing. Quiet, shock free... it I didnt have an LD on it (no pad on the riser yet) I don't think it would make any noise at all. It is the first bow that I have shot that fits me as well as my Z. It holds a little steadier than my Z28 does though (I only put about 25 arrows through it so there will be more to come). I will probably write a full review, but just wanted to stop by and say hey. This bow is awesome.... I am really blown away by it. I am sure it will only get better as I shoot it more and get the final tweaks done.


----------



## KurtVL

Now imagine something better in everyway, Zeus.



jonj480 said:


> Hey guys,
> I am a little late to the party.... Just sold my Strother Vanquish to pick up a Maitland Retribution on the Classifieds. Just finished setting up the Retribution and put my first shots though it this morning.... HOLY CRAP! What an awesome bow! The ATA is longer than my Z28, but the actual length is 1/4" shorter due to the difference in the cam size. I cannot believe how quiet and shock free this bow is. When I finish getting it sighted in and put the final tuning touches on it, I am going to have a real dilemma on what bow to take into the woods. I busted 2 nocks in my first group at 20 yards, 10 degrees outside in the snow. Absolutely amazing. Quiet, shock free... it I didnt have an LD on it (no pad on the riser yet) I don't think it would make any noise at all. It is the first bow that I have shot that fits me as well as my Z. It holds a little steadier than my Z28 does though (I only put about 25 arrows through it so there will be more to come). I will probably write a full review, but just wanted to stop by and say hey. This bow is awesome.... I am really blown away by it. I am sure it will only get better as I shoot it more and get the final tweaks done.


----------



## jonj480

Pretty amazing bow for sure. This one will not get sold, that's for sure. For it to shoot that well with minimal adjustment is very refreshing! I adjusted my DL, checked the timing (it was spot on), set my centershot and went out and shot it, still can't believe how well it shot with that little time spent messing with it. The draw is buttery smooth, at 71 lbs it feels like 64. Nice valley, nice wall. Just a great bow. I was planning to use my GT500 for 3D... now I am not sure!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

KurtVL said:


> Now imagine something better in everyway, Zeus.


I'm hoping your right (actually I know you are:wink since I'm ordering a Zeus come January! I shoot my Ret. better than any bow I've* ever *owned, and I can't wait to see how sweet the Zeus is gonna be! The best of both worlds, a Ret. for the woods and a Zeus to shoot foam and spots with. Does it get any better than that? I don't think so!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

jonj480 said:


> Pretty amazing bow for sure. This one will not get sold, that's for sure. For it to shoot that well with minimal adjustment is very refreshing! I adjusted my DL, checked the timing (it was spot on), set my centershot and went out and shot it, still can't believe how well it shot with that little time spent messing with it. The draw is buttery smooth, at 71 lbs it feels like 64. Nice valley, nice wall. Just a great bow. I was planning to use my GT500 for 3D... now I am not sure!


Congrats on joining the Maitland family! The Ret. is a sweet shooting bow for sure, I know mine will be with me for a long time.


----------



## KurtVL

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> I'm hoping your right (actually I know you are:wink since I'm ordering a Zeus come January! I shoot my Ret. better than any bow I've* ever *owned, and I can't wait to see how sweet the Zeus is gonna be! The best of both worlds, a Ret. for the woods and a Zeus to shoot foam and spots with. Does it get any better than that? I don't think so!


This tag team is the best shooting twosome ive ever had.


----------



## bushmasterar15

I can't wait till Rob announces the target colors.


----------



## Hoythunter01

bushmasterar15 said:


> I can't wait till Rob announces the target colors.


Tick Tock...tick tock...tick tock........shirts..........tick tock...tick tock.....


----------



## JHENS87

Anyone in St. Louis have a zeus setup in 29'' they would happen to let me shoot to test out? Wanting to try one out, but not wanting to drop the cash up front if, and thats a big IF, i dont like it lol. be hard to get me to sell the gt500, but from what ive read, the zeus might be the bow that can make it happen. Send me a PM if your around st. louis and willin to let me try one out


----------



## VanRijn

jhen they have rotating mods any maitland bow right now can be set to 29" bud.


----------



## Hoythunter01

JHENS87 said:


> Wanting to try one out, but not wanting to drop the cash up front if, and thats a big IF, i dont like it lol. be hard to get me to sell the gt500, but from what ive read,


Where have we heard this before ????????


----------



## jonj480

JHENS87 said:


> Anyone in St. Louis have a zeus setup in 29'' they would happen to let me shoot to test out? Wanting to try one out, but not wanting to drop the cash up front if, and thats a big IF, i dont like it lol. be hard to get me to sell the gt500, but from what ive read, the zeus might be the bow that can make it happen. Send me a PM if your around st. louis and willin to let me try one out


You need to shoot one. I bought a Retribution the other day basically to "try it out". I got a great deal on the classifieds on here, man I am blown away by it. Really nice bows. I have the same two bows you do, my Retribution holds like my GT500, is as smooth as my Z28 in a compact frame. The riser on the Retribution is about 2" longer than the GT500's (just put them next to each other on the wall and eyeballed...) but the total length is 1/2" shorter than my Z (the cams are smaller and don't stick out above the riser as far). If you don't have a place locally to try one, pick up a used Retribution or Zeus on the classifieds (if you can find one...). It might cost $20 in shipping, but if you dont like it, you will be able to sell it for close to what you paid for it, but I'd bet you will want to keep it. 

Take the leap, you won't regret it. I love my Elites for a lot of different reasons and won't sell either of them, but if my circumstances were different, you could replace both the GT and the Z28 with the Retribution and have both bows rolled into one. I cant imagine that the Zeus wouldn't be even more accurate, but that ATA would be a little long in a climber...


----------



## DimeTimeTom

Hoythunter01 said:


> VTX cams right ???


yes


----------



## PoppieWellie

JHENS87 said:


> Anyone in St. Louis have a zeus setup in 29'' they would happen to let me shoot to test out? Wanting to try one out, but not wanting to drop the cash up front if, and thats a big IF, i dont like it lol. be hard to get me to sell the gt500, but from what ive read, the zeus might be the bow that can make it happen. Send me a PM if your around st. louis and willin to let me try one out


If all these postings around here are sales people or so-called pro-staffer who are paid (or given goodies) to say anything they are told to say, I would definitely try out the bow first and then decide.

But almost all of us here are enthusiasts who kept track of what is going on in archery. And we are not pro-staffer, nor paid sale-people. So instead of trying out the bow, perhaps you can try the 20 questions on all the happy owners around here first to see if this bow is truly a good fit for you.

Also there have been many reviews done by current Maitland bow owners, it is hard to imagine that none of these well-written articles can not help you to formulate a decision.

“Blessed are those who have not seen and yet believe” (Jn. 20:29).


----------



## NEVADAPRO

*Amen!!!*



poppiewellie said:


> if all these postings around here are sales people or so-called pro-staffer who are paid (or given goodies) to say anything they are told to say, i would definitely try out the bow first and then decide.
> 
> But almost all of us here are enthusiasts who kept track of what is going on in archery. And we are not pro-staffer, nor paid sale-people. So instead of trying out the bow, perhaps you can try the 20 questions on all the happy owners around here first to see if this bow is truly a good fit for you.
> 
> Also there have been many reviews done by current maitland bow owners, it is hard to imagine that none of these well-written articles can not help you to formulate a decision.
> 
> “blessed are those who have not seen and yet believe” (jn. 20:29).


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Ttt


----------



## ChaseK

We're headed north to the Smokies for a few days. Then some hunting when we get back. 

Y'all have a Merry Christmas and stay safe!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Have a safe trip, and enjoy the holidays! Good luck hunting as well when you get back!


----------



## KurtVL

Bump for the Maitland crew

Any maitlanders ready to annihilate X's soon

So bumped, after I yank off my drop away I'll finally have a setup where it's all me and there isn't a mechanical problem waiting to happen


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I'm ready to kill some X's! I'll be shooting my Ret. until I can get a 2011 Zeus in the upcoming month or two.


----------



## GILL

I'll be killing some x's very soon. As soon as I've finished my hunting season. Last year was my best indoor season to date and I'm very excited to get to in again in a few weeks.


----------



## FallFever

Come on January, I need to get my new Retribution ordered and on its way.

FF


----------



## ChaseK

fallfever said:


> come on january, i need to get my new retribution ordered and on its way.
> 
> Ff


x2!


----------



## svbbubba

fallfever said:


> come on january, i need to get my new retribution ordered and on its way.
> 
> Ff


 x-3........


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

X4...but to get a Zeus headed my way!


----------



## bushmasterar15

I'm waiting on a 2011 Zeus VTR hurry up January can't come fast enough.


----------



## roosclan

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> I'm ready to kill some X's! I'll be shooting my Ret. until I can get a 2011 Zeus in the upcoming month or two.


Have you had a chance to run your Ret through a chrony yet?


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

No, havn't put it through the chrony yet. I'm not a speed freak, so it's really not that big a deal to me. The VTX cams are just so smooth, and easy to draw it's a pleasure to shoot all day long!


----------



## Hoythunter01

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> No, havn't put it through the chrony yet. I'm not a speed freak, so it's really not that big a deal to me. The VTX cams are just so smooth, and easy to draw it's a pleasure to shoot all day long!


I agree !! I have all the gear to do it, but just not interested at this point. It is no slouch and can hold it's own. What I am gearing towards is fine tuning the 2011's. Those are the numbers I wanna post.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I just can't wait to get a Zeus VTR in my grubby little hands and start killing X's with it!


----------



## FallFever

Here is what I chrono'd my Retribution with the VTX cam at:
60.5lbs, 28",345gr. = 269fps.

FF


----------



## highwaynorth

We need some more info and pics of these bows. It's been pretty quiet on this thread lately.


----------



## roosclan

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> No, havn't put it through the chrony yet. I'm not a speed freak, so it's really not that big a deal to me. The VTX cams are just so smooth, and easy to draw it's a pleasure to shoot all day long!





Hoythunter01 said:


> I agree !! I have all the gear to do it, but just not interested at this point. It is no slouch and can hold it's own. What I am gearing towards is fine tuning the 2011's. Those are the numbers I wanna post.


I'm not a speed freak, either, but I would like to shoot a 380-415gr arrow arrow when hunting at least 250fps to maintain momentum and KE. Oh, and that needs to be from a 60# DW, as I don't know if my shoulder will ever handle more than that. 



FallFever said:


> Here is what I chrono'd my Retribution with the VTX cam at:
> 60.5lbs, 28",345gr. = 269fps.
> 
> FF


Do you have anything extra on your strings, or just a D-loop and a peep? I'm wondering how much the extra stuff I see on the string in the pic on Maitland's site will slow the bow down. 269fps shooting such a light arrow makes me question whether I can hit 250fps out of my desired arrow weight (around 400gr) with the extras added to the string.

EDIT: Come to think of it, I haven't seen Rob post the cost of upgrading a 2010 Ret to the VTR cams. Did I miss that? This may be the way to go for me, if the cost is reasonable...


----------



## FallFever

There is just a D-loop on the string, NO peep. Well I don't know what your draw length is, but if you base your desired speed off of my specs., you should hit the 250fps. mark with a 400gr. arrow for sure.

FF


----------



## ChaseK

I wanna know what's up with the '11 stuff!!


----------



## USNarcher

ChaseK said:


> I wanna know what's up with the '11 stuff!!


Being manufactured as we speak. It's about a 30 day process from the time the Risers get machined to when they are ready to be shipped. From what Rob tells me he has been talking to an anodizer and hopefully he gets the colors ironed out with them. A deep cherryish color, I was thinking that the green that Hoyt has this year is awesome too. And he may be adding a fade with those.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Well I'm hoping for a dark purple color, so Rob if your listening please consider purple please!!! Orange or a lime green would be sweet as well. I'm not a huge fan of the fades


----------



## roosclan

FallFever said:


> There is just a D-loop on the string, NO peep. Well I don't know what your draw length is, but if you base your desired speed off of my specs., you should hit the 250fps. mark with a 400gr. arrow for sure.
> 
> FF


It would have been helpful if I had included my DL, eh? I have a 27" dl, so I know I'll lose speed off of yours. I was using the calculator at backcountrybowhunting.com and wasn't coming up with numbers that would hit 250. Of course, if I can afford the upgraded VTR cams, then my problem will be whether to go with an even heavier arrow, or try to hit 270fps.


----------



## alfabuck

What an awesome looking lineup of bows. My hats off to Maitland for some awesome designed bows. I really like the looks of the long riser and the rounded cams. It looks like a smooth drawing bow. I would be really interested in purchasing one in the future. TTT for Maitland.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

They're shooters, that's for sure...and the VTX cams are the definition of smooth! Trust me when I say I think you would be VERY happy with a Maitland bow. For 2011 you will be able to choose from 2 cam options. VTX (smooth) and the *NEW *VTR (speed). If I know Rob he made the new VTR cams as smooth as was humanly possible. Basically 2011 is going to be fun and exciting for anyone who loves the Maitland bows!


----------



## bushmasterar15

2011 will be a great year. Wishing all the Maitland crew a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> They're shooters, that's for sure...and the VTX cams are the definition of smooth! Trust me when I say I think you would be VERY happy with a Maitland bow. For 2011 you will be able to choose from 2 cam options. VTX (smooth) and the *NEW *VTR (speed). If I know Rob he made the new VTR cams as smooth as was humanly possible. Basically 2011 is going to be fun and exciting for anyone who loves the Maitland bows!


I'm guessing you are right about the VTR cams!! They are probably as smooth as most companies smoothest cams!! And they are Rob's "Speed" cams!! Should be an awesome combo for 3-d, hunting and target!! 

Merry Christmas Maitland Nation!!!!


----------



## maitland

Merry Christmas everyone!!! It's family time for the next few days and then back to gearing up for the 2011 season. The bows are performing flawless and I think you are really going to enjoy them. It is my goal is to build you one of the best bows on the market. Now its back to thinking about Christmas dinner.....honey ham....stuffing.....homemade mash potatoes with lots of gravy....cherry pie....mmmmmm


----------



## NEVADAPRO

maitland said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!!! It's family time for the next few days and then back to gearing up for the 2011 season. The bows are performing flawless and I think you are really going to enjoy them. It is my goal is to build you one of the best bows on the market. Now its back to thinking about Christmas dinner.....honey ham....stuffing.....homemade mash potatoes with lots of gravy....cherry pie....mmmmmm


Merry Christmas Rob!! May you and your family have a safe and Wonderful Holiday Season!! God bless, Todd


----------



## ChaseK

Hope all y'all enjoy your family time and all the holiday festivities! 

Merry Christmas and hope y'all end the year great. 

I'm headed to the treestand so y'all keep em fingers crossed!


----------



## white4

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year I hope everyone has a great and safe holiday.2011 is almost here and it is going to be a good one I think.


----------



## FallFever

Merry Christmas everyone! Have a safe and joyous holiday season.

God Bless!

FF


----------



## Hoythunter01

Merry Christmas to all my Maitland Brothers !!! I'll go out and sling some through the chrono. Be right back......


----------



## Hoythunter01

Well, I tried......

Battery is dead in the chrono.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Maybe Santa will bring you some new batteries for the Chrony and leave them in your stocking tonight!

*MERRY **CHRISTMAS TO THE ENTIRE MAITLAND FAMILY!!!*


----------



## VanRijn

merry christmas maitlandites. And everyone who is hunting this holiday season good luck .


----------



## deerhunter81

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## alfabuck

Merry Christmas to all the Maitland crew, im very interested in shooting one and i cant stop looking at these things. Hopefully by this 3d season ill be shooting one at the IBO trail. Good luck to everyone shooting one in the woods and at the range and have a safe holiday.


----------



## Gig49

Merry Christmas to all Maitland owners from Australia


----------



## highwaynorth

Is Rob taking orders for the 2011 models yet?


----------



## red44

I'm sure he is.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Should be ready in a few weeks!! I can't wait!!


----------



## ChaseK

highwaynorth said:


> Is Rob taking orders for the 2011 models yet?


I'm waiting to hear as well. Not pullin Rob's arm just waiting for him to post saying so haha. 

I'll order when I get the go ahead. Waiting to hear the target colors as well. Might dip into that side of things this year!


----------



## KurtVL

Maitland crew ready for 2011's yet?


----------



## FallFever

Been ready for months !!:drool:

FF


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Born ready!


----------



## ChaseK

Idk which one I wanna get first. Im sure I'll end up with both sometime next year but that Zeus and them target colors are interesting me. That'll give me somethin to do all winter and spring I reckon for indoor and 3D. 

I'll prolly change my mind back tomorrow...lol


----------



## bushmasterar15

2011 Zeus VTR is calling me and I have a few shops waiting to check it out.


----------



## jonj480

Yup, think I'm gonna have to break down and get a 2011 Retribution with the new cams. Hard to imagine improving on the 2010...


----------



## white4

I am ready


----------



## maitland

Ok guys....Have a question. For your own personal bow if it were a Retribution, would it be camo or black?


----------



## NEVADAPRO

It would be black!! 




maitland said:


> Ok guys....Have a question. For your own personal bow if it were a Retribution, would it be camo or black?


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

*BLACK* here too...I already have a camo riser/black limb Ret. I wanted an all black Ret. when I ordered mine, but was really wanting to get one asap. Rob said he had a camo riser/black limb Ret. ready to ship immediately so that's what I went with. Bow looks awesome, but I love all black bows.


----------



## ChaseK

Black. 

Maybe with camo limbs.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Now as for a Zeus...a pretty target finish is the ticket! Can't wait to hear what the final finish options will be.


----------



## svbbubba

i want mine black-matte riser-camo limbs..........:thumbs_up


----------



## bushmasterar15

For the Retribution I'd want it all black. But for the Zeus target colors are calling me. Hope to be talking to you Rob after the first.


----------



## olehemlock

maitland said:


> Ok guys....Have a question. For your own personal bow if it were a Retribution, would it be camo or black?


all camo for me:thumbs_up rumor mill has it you build lefties first:tongue:


----------



## red44

Not that I'm getting a retribution, but for a hunting bow I like camo of some kind. I would'nt want black, it does'nt blend in my neck of the woods, unless we've had a fire.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Trust me black bows blend in just fine...hang your camo bow up and walk away about 20 yards and tell me what color it looks like. I'll bet it looks black, or at least pretty darn dark. Deer don't see like we do, and a black bow looks no different than a camo one at a distance. I've killed deer just fine with black bows, and besides a black bow flat out looks better laying across the body of a nice buck!


----------



## red44

In your opinion!:tongue:


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

No pure fact...in a recent survey of mature whitetail bucks 9 out of 10 deer surveyed said they would rather be shot by a person shooting a black bow. These studies don't lie!


----------



## red44

:mg::embara::zip: :tongue:
TTT for Maitland.


----------



## maitland

treestandsnyper said:


> no pure fact...in a recent survey of mature whitetail bucks 9 out of 10 deer surveyed said they would rather be shot by a person shooting a black bow. These studies don't lie!


lol!


----------



## maitland

I will have a black and a camo in both models for sure.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

How about target colors for the Zeus...got any picked yet?


----------



## red44

Mine will be......camo.:boink:


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Mine is half-n-half!:nyah: Best of both worlds.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Not only looks awesome...but shoots better than any other bow I've ever had.


----------



## bushmasterar15

I can't wait, I want to put up some pictures now.


----------



## jonj480

I really like a brownish camo with black limbs. Camo cams are cool looking too.


----------



## Hoythunter01

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> No pure fact...in a recent survey of mature whitetail bucks 9 out of 10 deer surveyed said they would rather be shot by a person shooting a black bow. These studies don't lie!


Jolly Joker......that was a good one.....


----------



## white4

OK lets start the new year with some pics.Hope everyone had a safe and Happy New Year.


----------



## VanRijn

Ok this pains me to tell you guys because I see myself as a competent archer. However today when I was trying out my new back tension on the flat range after a 3d I was paying too much attention to drawing the back tension correctly and I forgot to load an arrow in my bow. Hence I dry fired my bow. My cams got damaged and my limbs dont have a scratch on them much to my suprise. Now the point of me telling this embarrassing experience is I contacted Rob and he got back to me right away. He treated me like I was his only customer. Thank you Rob for taking such good care of me.


----------



## GILL

Not a surprise. Rob is a great guy to deal with.


----------



## archerynutNB

VanRijn said:


> Ok this pains me to tell you guys because I see myself as a competent archer. However today when I was trying out my new back tension on the flat range after a 3d I was paying too much attention to drawing the back tension correctly and I forgot to load an arrow in my bow. Hence I dry fired my bow. My cams got damaged and my limbs dont have a scratch on them much to my suprise. Now the point of me telling this embarrassing experience is I contacted Rob and he got back to me right away. He treated me like I was his only customer. Thank you Rob for taking such good care of me.


Don't let it get to you dude! After over fifteen years of shooting bows, I did the same thing two years ago with my Target Finish Guardian. Was just hurrying too much and I too thought I had loaded an arrow. I wasn't even using a back tension either. I thought the bow was OK, and even shot it a bit afterward. Then noticed tiny stress fractures on the cam j hooks, and the pins rattled the limb holes somewhat. The string tension actually flattened my G5 peep! . I ended up pretty much buying that bow all over again. New cams, limbs, cables....but hey...its only $$. Don't sweat it....and three cheers for Rob! "You da man"!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Don't feel bad!! I was shooting Vegas, shooting on the Championship Division Line and had a guy dry-fire his bow on Friday and then again on Sunday!! Two different guys but still!! It can happen to anyone!!!


----------



## USNarcher

You see it every year in Vegas. Folks get so focused that they lose focus. Like Mr. Las Vegas I have had guys dry fire thier bow next to me on the line in Vegas. Makes for a good excuse for that 9. Van here is your opportunity for that speed cam conversion.


----------



## highwaynorth

Anything new on when the 2011's will be ready?


----------



## USNarcher

highwaynorth said:


> Anything new on when the 2011's will be ready?


Retributions should be at Oregon Hydrographics for a dip. Zues risers are being cut. No word on shorter bow or longer bow.


----------



## highwaynorth

The Zeus VTR is what I was interested in. I might have to give Rob a call.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Hoythunter01 said:


> Jolly Joker......that was a good one.....


:laugh:Thanks...I was laughing when I was typing it!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

*Rob...you're the man!*



GILL said:


> Not a surprise. Rob is a great guy to deal with.


Not surprised either...Rob is truly one of the good guys in the sport, and there was no doubt in my mind that he would get you taken care of.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

highwaynorth said:


> The Zeus VTR is what I was interested in. I might have to give Rob a call.


Make that call...you won't be dissapointed!


----------



## red44

X2, Waiting for the Zeus VTR.


----------



## ChaseK

red44 said:


> X2, Waiting for the Zeus VTR.


You and me both! Something with a little target color scheme. Gotta at least like good on the line hah. 

Speaking of which any word on the shooter shirts? Indoor and 3D are upon us!


----------



## bushmasterar15

All I can say is this is going to be a great year for Maitland. :thumbs_up


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I gotta agree with you, 2011 is gonna be awesome for the Maitland crew!


----------



## Orions_1st

Speed cams on the Retribution?? Please!! Pretty PLEASE!!...Great looking bow, but let's put some wheels on 'em!!


----------



## Orions_1st

OH and PS, I want to put one in my hand...how would one go about doing that in CO???


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Orions_1st said:


> Speed cams on the Retribution?? Please!! Pretty PLEASE!!...Great looking bow, but let's put some wheels on 'em!!


VTR Cams on the Ret. Looks pretty sweet if you ask me! 2011 Ret. will have a shorter brace height than the 2010 model does...and if I remember correctly the approx. IBO rating for the 2011 Ret. with VTR cams is said to be 340 fps. If you would like to place an order just give Rob a call...Phone number for Maitland support is: 775-232-2432. You can also send Rob a pm, he's always willing to talk bows and answer any questions you might have.


----------



## KurtVL

Me likie the bare aluminum 



TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> VTR Cams on the Ret. Looks pretty sweet if you ask me! 2011 Ret. will have a shorter brace height than the 2010 model does...and if I remember correctly the approx. IBO rating for the 2011 Ret. with VTR cams is said to be 340 fps. If you would like to place an order just give Rob a call...Phone number for Maitland support is: 775-232-2432. You can also send Rob a pm, he's always willing to talk bows and answer any questions you might have.


----------



## white4

They do look sharp.I am waiting to get the speed cam kit for my 2010 Ret.


----------



## USNarcher

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> VTR Cams on the Ret. Looks pretty sweet if you ask me! 2011 Ret. will have a shorter brace height than the 2010 model does...and if I remember correctly the approx. IBO rating for the 2011 Ret. with VTR cams is said to be 340 fps. If you would like to place an order just give Rob a call...Phone number for Maitland support is: 775-232-2432. You can also send Rob a pm, he's always willing to talk bows and answer any questions you might have.


Call Rob unless you have a local dealer. Guys it is nice to go direct but the key to Maitland USA's success is a strong dealer network. Rob needs to concentrate on building a quality product not sales, set up issues or warranty work. Trust me the dealer network will grow but it has to do so slowly right now.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Just wondering if the dealer listing on the Maitland website is up to date...as of right now there are 6 dealers total listed in North America and 1 in New Zealand. 

The Cutting Edge Archery
91B North Broadview
Greenbrier, AR 72058
501-679-6833


Winning Season Archery
4355 E. 150 N.
Avon, Indiana 46123
317-443-1148

Big Guy's Archery
15373 Mansfield Way
Warsaw, Missouri
660-492-0143

Archery Plus
2310 Tourist Drive
Edinburg Texas
956-624-2601

Wilderness Archery & Taxidermy
17697 Colony Rd.
Bow, WA 98232
360-724-3135

Little Wolf Archery
E. 1051 Wolf River Road
Lola, Wisconsin 54945
715-445-2932


Arrowhead Archery
New Zealand
649-435-4174


----------



## FallFever

Looks like BowTech took notice of your design Rob.









FF


----------



## NEVADAPRO

That's OK!! A Volkswagen kinda looks like a Porsche too!!!



FallFever said:


> Looks like BowTech took notice of your design Rob.
> 
> View attachment 969794
> 
> 
> FF


----------



## ChaseK

Yep. Props to Maitland for putting out a bow that comparing specs runs with the flagship of a company like Bowtech. Still def prefer the looks of Rob's stuff though. Too much going on with the Invasion. 

33" ATA
6.75" BH
340 on the Ret is just as good or better to me.


----------



## USNarcher

Working on getting more. It needs to grow slow for now.


----------



## VanRijn

i was just about to point out the new center pivot on the bowtech but someone already did. First thing i noticed when i looked at it. But i like the maitland better the cut out near the curve of the bowtech just looks unclean to me. Good job Rob.


----------



## VanRijn

oh oh and it has the paint job i suggested back in june of 2009 for Rob. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=969911&d=1294337521


----------



## white4

Robs bows look great and draw great.They all shoot great in time many more people will know as stated earlier It needs to grow slow for now but look out.I can not wait to see Robs new inventions.


----------



## USNarcher

VanRijn said:


> oh oh and it has the paint job i suggested back in june of 2009 for Rob. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=969911&d=1294337521


What? Black? That is a black ops paint job with a red light under it.


----------



## SemperF

I have not had the pleasure to shoot a Maitland but look forward to owning one in the future, so I have to say the look of Maitland is way more sexy then something else recently released.


----------



## sagecreek

Yep, the Invasion isn't asthetically pleasing to me, but I love the looks of the Maitlands. :thumb:


----------



## outdoor-n-more

come on sage you may have one hanging up at your range next to your bows this year i may try one out


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I for one love the Maitlands...they flat out look sexy and shoot better than any bow I've ever had. Rob is a great guy, and stands behind his bows 100%. The people who are shooting Maitland bows are also some of the nicest guys you will ever talk to. The other companies have nice bows...but they're not as sweet as the Maitlands are.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

sagecreek said:


> Yep, the Invasion isn't asthetically pleasing to me, but I love the looks of the Maitlands. :thumb:


So when you getting yourself a Maitland to play with sage?


----------



## sagecreek

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> So when you getting yourself a Maitland to play with sage?


Probably around mid-summer if my schedule works out like I think. 

I just got my Specialist and plan to make it my main 3D weapon for the year. It has the potential to be a great bow.

After I get it all dialed in I want to pick up an Elite Pure to ring out against the Specialist.

Of course, I'm keeping my tried and true GT-500 in case none of this makes sense.

Then I want to pick up a used Hoyt shoot through riser bow and a Maitland just to tinker with on the side.


----------



## archerynutNB

I gotta say, that after having been a Bowtech lover for many years. And still loving my Guardian, and Tribute (two of the best models they ever made, in my opinion). .....I gotta say...that I am pretty "shocked", and appalled after seeing the new Invasion pic! Pretty desperate of them to have to resort to following Robs riser design. "But" I think that they really blew it! The riser to me looks too bulky and very reminiscent of the Mathews waffle pattern. Kinda looks like one of those plastic water jug crates! My Zeus is one "Sleek" "Sexy" looking bow next to that boxy looking thing. ..."Nice try" guys! 

The good thing is.......That with all the comparisons to the Maitland line...It will definitely lead more people your way Rob!!


----------



## VanRijn

yeah and the bowtech doesnt have the maitland adjustable brace height either now does it?? Hope you are having fun at the ata show if you are there Rob.



Btw you are right usn I guess i didnt look long enough at the pics and thats just a red light so whoops.


----------



## SHUEY

Nice looking Bow's


----------



## USNarcher

sagecreek said:


> Probably around mid-summer if my schedule works out like I think.
> 
> I just got my Specialist and plan to make it my main 3D weapon for the year. It has the potential to be a great bow.
> 
> After I get it all dialed in I want to pick up an Elite Pure to ring out against the Specialist.
> 
> Of course, I'm keeping my tried and true GT-500 in case none of this makes sense.
> 
> Then I want to pick up a used Hoyt shoot through riser bow and a Maitland just to tinker with on the side.


Hey Sage I spent 2 weeks with the Specialist. Great shooting bow. It's a lot harsher to draw, but that can be expected from a speed bow, aims and holds well. Side by side with the Zues it's close. The draw cycle of the Z makes it better for me. The Elite Tour caught my eye and I really want to shoot one. I am really looking forward to getting my 2011 Zues's one in each flavor speed and smooth.


----------



## DimeTimeTom

had to stop in and saw what people thought of that bowtech....lol

well done maitland, hoyt building long risers and bowtech and that whole design. 
maitlands obviously ahead of the rest.


----------



## omergic

i wanted to see this bow draw circle................................


----------



## braxton1127

FallFever said:


> Looks like BowTech took notice of your design Rob.
> 
> View attachment 969794
> 
> 
> FF


i would look at it as a positive that bowtech copyed robs design. should bring more exposure to his line. and as a start up company any publicity is good publicity imo.


----------



## svbbubba

bring up maitland on youtube...there are folks shooting the bows ......bubba


----------



## archerynutNB

svbbubba said:


> bring up maitland on youtube...there are folks shooting the bows ......bubba


yeah......I am one of them!...ConcBL7LukasR......thats me


----------



## Hoythunter01

FallFever said:


> Looks like BowTech took notice of your design Rob.
> 
> View attachment 969794
> 
> 
> FF


It's an Invasion all right. They invaded Rob's "Man Cave" !! Way to go Bowtech.....lemme guess, you'll be introducing what or who's next year also ?? Glad to see your following though. This sure isn't how you lead !! "Were Maitland Strong" !!


----------



## ChaseK

Aight guys need some assistance. 

For those who shoot a little 3D and some indoor but mainly hunt would y'all get the Ret or Zeus? At 33" the Ret is longer than a lor of hunting bows nowadays but 38" is pretty long...Ive waited for the '11 models cuz of the specs changes and speed cams and now I'm ready to pull the trigger whenever theyre ready to ship. May go ahead and get the Ret cuz it's supposed to be ready sooner hah. 

But I was thinking about a Zeus for the snazzy target colors and just it's plain sexiness lol. 

What do y'all reckon? Wouldn't mind either and will prolly end up with both eventually so which do y'all think first?


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I'd say go with a Ret. with VTR cams.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Hoythunter01 said:


> It's an Invasion all right. They invaded Rob's "Man Cave" !! Way to go Bowtech.....lemme guess, you'll be introducing what or who's next year also ?? Glad to see your following though. This sure isn't how you lead !! *"Were Maitland Strong"* !!


"Maitland Strong"...I like that!!!


----------



## ChaseK

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> I'd say go with a Ret. with VTR cams.


Wonder if Rob will be in his "office" today...


----------



## bushmasterar15

Rob's probably busy putting everything together. I want a deep blue Zeus, black limbs and VTR cams.


----------



## ChaseK

bushmasterar15 said:


> Rob's probably busy putting everything together. I want a deep blue Zeus, black limbs and VTR cams.


Yeah I called him and left a message today.

Hopefully he was unwrapping the Ret risers and awestruck! Lol 

Gonna get an all black Ret more than likely...


----------



## bushmasterar15

ChaseK said:


> Yeah I called him and left a message today.
> 
> Hopefully he was unwrapping the Ret risers and awestruck! Lol
> 
> Gonna get an all black Ret more than likely...


As he's unwrapping the risers I hear that evil scientist laugh and Maitland's taking over the world.


----------



## KurtVL

Shoot one buy both 

It's the way it goes with Maitlands

If there is one thing to change it's the weight, but Rob worked on that in the 11's



ChaseK said:


> Aight guys need some assistance.
> 
> For those who shoot a little 3D and some indoor but mainly hunt would y'all get the Ret or Zeus? At 33" the Ret is longer than a lor of hunting bows nowadays but 38" is pretty long...Ive waited for the '11 models cuz of the specs changes and speed cams and now I'm ready to pull the trigger whenever theyre ready to ship. May go ahead and get the Ret cuz it's supposed to be ready sooner hah.
> 
> But I was thinking about a Zeus for the snazzy target colors and just it's plain sexiness lol.
> 
> What do y'all reckon? Wouldn't mind either and will prolly end up with both eventually so which do y'all think first?


----------



## ChaseK

KurtVL said:


> Shoot one buy both
> 
> It's the way it goes with Maitlands
> 
> If there is one thing to change it's the weight, but Rob worked on that in the 11's


That's what I'm thinking. That was one of the questions I had for Rob. Heard they were a bit lighter and just wanna see what the final specs are. Either way I'm ordering one hah.


----------



## bushmasterar15

ChaseK said:


> That's what I'm thinking. That was one of the questions I had for Rob. Heard they were a bit lighter and just wanna see what the final specs are. Either way I'm ordering one hah.


You'll be pleased with either one you choose.


----------



## Hoythunter01

I can't imagine how busy Rob is at this point. One at a time Bro......


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Hoythunter01 said:


> I can't imagine how busy Rob is at this point. One at a time Bro......


There's not much doubt!! I hope everyone who's waiting on the 2011's realize how worth the wait it will be!!


----------



## ChaseK

NEVADAPRO said:


> There's not much doubt!! I hope everyone who's waiting on the 2011's realize how worth the wait it will be!!


Yep no worries there man. I'm def excited but I chose to wait on the '11s to come out back in Oct. I can't hunt nothin but foam til March anyways haha.

I'm glad Rob is busy and that things in 2011 look like they do! Def gonna be a good year for Maitland. I know several guys ive talked to who are interested in them locally this year not to mention the awesome airtime they're getting on here alone. Im sure Rob could use more hours in the day though haha.


----------



## USNarcher

I would say that the end of the month for the camo Rets to be on the safe side. OH should be dipping them now.


----------



## white4

USNarcher said:


> I would say that the end of the month for the camo Rets to be on the safe side. OH should be dipping them now.


This is more exciting to me than waiting for the ata show.I really want to see all the things Rob will have for us all.


----------



## KurtVL

Was shooting tonight getting ready for spot league

I never had a bow that I had this "feeling" that it helped me shoot better, the Zeus just seems to at times to will the arrow into the white and occasionally the X

It just feels forgiving to me


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Kurt I get that feeling every time I shoot my Ret. somehow my arrow always manages to find the spot. Maitland USA equals confidence when your on the shooting line.


----------



## PoppieWellie

ttt


----------



## maitland

Ok guys we are so close. The machine time has taken a little longer than expected but not far off track. The guys at Long Leaf Machine out of Alabama are the artists of the trade. I have never worked with a group that is so into perfection like these guys. The bows look beautiful !


----------



## bushmasterar15

Sounds good Rob. Your bows look amazing. Everyone can't wait till they are ready.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

maitland said:


> Ok guys we are so close. The machine time has taken a little longer than expected but not far off track. The guys at Long Leaf Machine out of Alabama are the artists of the trade. I have never worked with a group that is so into perfection like these guys. The bows look beautiful !


Rob, I think they knew who they were dealing with as far as being a perfectionist!!LOL!! They knew they had better be perfect!!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I like perfection...and that's why I love Maitland bows!


----------



## ChaseK

maitland said:


> Ok guys we are so close. The machine time has taken a little longer than expected but not far off track. The guys at Long Leaf Machine out of Alabama are the artists of the trade. I have never worked with a group that is so into perfection like these guys. The bows look beautiful !


Awesome news. Glad it's all coming together!


----------



## 69chevey

Bob, hope everything works out for ya !! if you need help in anyway shape or form let me know, I'd like to try one and see how they feel!!


----------



## animal killer

Love my Ret. Will be ordering more of these guys for my little home based shop for 2011.


----------



## TOOL

Haven't checked in for some time. Have the colors been finalized yet?


----------



## Jackhammer

ttt


----------



## KurtVL

whatcha think maitlander crew?


----------



## NEVADAPRO

KurtVL said:


> whatcha think maitlander crew?


What did that Barbie ever do to you!??? LOL!!!! OH yea, the bow and custom parts look great!!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

LOL...he killed Barbie! Looks sweet Kurt.


----------



## KurtVL

what do you suppose keeps them "shiny" parts on my lower STS rod from touching eachother?


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

You got me...what???


----------



## KurtVL

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> You got me...what???


those are grade N50 Neodymium magnets that sliding freely on the shaft, they act like a spring/shock absorber


----------



## Jackhammer

Any word on final specs yet and are the bows offered in orange target color


----------



## NEVADAPRO

KurtVL said:


> what do you suppose keeps them "shiny" parts on my lower STS rod from touching eachother?


Opposing magnets???


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Guess I was a little late on that one!! Do they move on the shot? There could be an application in stabilization with magnets if the weight could be kept down!!


----------



## KurtVL

They are ceramic type of magnet VERY VERY powerful and reasonably light weight

Put it this way a 2" cube of this stuff on top of your hand and a steel plate would cause series pain if not possibly break bones

There are magnets of this stuff that you have to route your way through a lab so small magnetic objects don't fly at you

Really neat stuff



NEVADAPRO said:


> Guess I was a little late on that one!! Do they move on the shot? There could be an application in stabilization with magnets if the weight could be kept down!!


----------



## ChaseK

Nice Kurt! 

Can't wait to get mine and start tinkering with it.


----------



## KurtVL

video of me plucking the magnets


----------



## KurtVL

NEVADAPRO said:


> Guess I was a little late on that one!! Do they move on the shot? There could be an application in stabilization with magnets if the weight could be kept down!!


im actually trying to get some ideas done do make magnetic stab weights,

no more screwing around (so to speak) with set screws and what not, you want 1 or 2 more ozs just snap them on.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

That's very cool!! You would have to make sure you weren't shooting next to a person with a pace-maker!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Rob please tell me your going to offer the deep blue riser's again.


----------



## ChaseK

bushmasterar15 said:


> Rob please tell me your going to offer the deep blue riser's again.


Wow...


----------



## NEVADAPRO

I believe the blue is definitely one of the colors on the 2011 line-up!!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Man that deep blue looks sweet...just might be the one for my Zeus!


----------



## white.greg

What is the status of the 2011 bows? It looks like there have been some changes made on the Maitlandusa website, but no new info or pictures for the 2011 bows.


----------



## USNarcher

Kurt. Edumacate me......why??????????????


----------



## KurtVL

USNarcher said:


> Kurt. Edumacate me......why??????????????


was thinking that when the string slaps the stopper, the magnets can act as a inertia damper.


----------



## white4

KurtVL said:


> was thinking that when the string slaps the stopper, the magnets can act as a inertia damper.


Would it be quiet?


----------



## KurtVL

white4 said:


> Would it be quiet?


current configuration no, but its just an idea


----------



## USNarcher

Vibration??????? You know my take on string stoppers and bow feedback. Just curious. I think its cool lookin. And fun to play with.:shade::shade:


----------



## KurtVL

Just tinkering for now, and yes I know how you feel about the string stops, if I remember right my Zeus had it removed really early and it's IMHO better for it

Now my retribution wears two string stoppers and man that's the way they should come because it's awesome with duals



USNarcher said:


> Vibration??????? You know my take on string stoppers and bow feedback. Just curious. I think its cool lookin. And fun to play with.:shade::shade:


----------



## roosclan

KurtVL said:


> Now my retribution wears two string stoppers and man that's the way they should come because it's awesome with duals


Tell me more...

better yet, show me pictures!


----------



## DKRock300

You could put a limb saver type material between the magnets that would a take some of that energy out.


----------



## VanRijn

Kurt you should totally make a stabilizer using those and tell us how it works man. Looks awesome if nothing else. Also take a video of you shooting cause I want to see what they do on the shot. Also that blue is amazing so deep and smooth. If I get a zeus i know how i want it anodized but Ill send it off to PMB for that.


----------



## KurtVL

VanRijn said:


> Kurt you should totally make a stabilizer using those and tell us how it works man. Looks awesome if nothing else. Also take a video of you shooting cause I want to see what they do on the shot. Also that blue is amazing so deep and smooth. If I get a zeus i know how i want it anodized but Ill send it off to PMB for that.


eh.... i tinker as time and $ allows and right now i dont have either, someone who makes stabilizers PM'd me about magnets so i gave him some info


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Ttt


----------



## roosclan

Well, as soon as Rob calls me back, I'll be ordering up a Retribution for my first bow in 21 years. I haven't shot regularly since I was 14y.o., and I finally sold that bow back in 2002. My how times have changed. I went from this:









to this:









I'm getting excited about getting back into archery!


----------



## ChaseK

roosclan said:


> Well, as soon as Rob calls me back, I'll be ordering up a Retribution for my first bow in 21 years. I haven't shot regularly since I was 14y.o., and I finally sold that bow back in 2002. My how times have changed.
> 
> I'm getting excited about getting back into archery!


Awesome man! Congrats and let us know how she does for ya.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Congrats Roosclan great bow your getting.


----------



## Hoythunter01

roosclan said:


> Well, as soon as Rob calls me back, I'll be ordering up a Retribution for my first bow in 21 years. I haven't shot regularly since I was 14y.o., and I finally sold that bow back in 2002. My how times have changed. I went from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting excited about getting back into archery!


Greetings and Congrats on the Maitland !! I still have my Bear Whitetail Hunter wall hanger.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Anyone know what's going on with the Maitland Stabilizers ??


----------



## ChaseK

I wanna know about the quiver from way back and stabilizers too. 

Wonder if the Proline coupon is still standing too jus cuz. 

Anybody got the inside scoop?!


----------



## Hoythunter01

ChaseK said:


> I wanna know about the quiver from way back and stabilizers too.
> 
> Wonder if the Proline coupon is still standing too jus cuz.
> 
> Anybody got the inside scoop?!


Proline Coupon ??? Please explain.......and Thank You !!


----------



## red44

There was a discount offered by Proline for a second set of harness for new Maitland buyers. I don't remember seeing any expiration date, hopefully it's still in effect.


----------



## red44

Rob, when do you expect the 2011 bows will be shipped?


----------



## white4

I hope its soon I can not wait to see everyones thoughts when they get them.I am so happy with mine and alot are waiting for the new ones should be alot of reviews coming soon.From what I hear it should be soon.


----------



## maitland

*Ok guys, I am ready to take early order interest. 2011 camo pattern is Next G1 Vista. Either bow will have an all camo, matte black or camo/matte black option. Target colors are solid orange, black, red and blue. Matte black bows will have black strings with red servings, camo will have brown and tan twist strings with red servings. Target bows will have black and riser color twist with riser color serving. Other than my dealers, your early order bows will ship on the first production run. PM me with any questions.*


----------



## svbbubba

PM sent ...........:shade:


----------



## NEVADAPRO

PM sent!!


----------



## VanRijn

im loving the variety in the serving Rob that sounds like a great idea.


----------



## ChaseK

PM sent. Awesome. Hah


----------



## bushmasterar15

PM sent. Thanks Rob


----------



## *ProLine*

Sounding pretty awesome..


----------



## VanRijn

great work on the strings proline.


----------



## ChaseK

Got any pics of the bows in Vista?

Man im excited!


----------



## highwaynorth

Any pics of the finished VTR cams ?


----------



## white.greg

I know that somewhere in this 76 page thread there is photo's, specs and probably prices as well for the 2011 line up. Where can I find this or when will the website show the new bows?


----------



## USNarcher

Don't get too upset guys but the line forms BEHIND me. :tongue: HAHAHAHAHA JK

Also I know folks get passionate about what they like but if you could refrain from negative confrontations in the GenPop it would be favorable. Everyone has thier favorites thats cool. But going on another thread started about another bow and talking about Maitland looks kinda bad and the fanboy word gets thrown around. Mainland USA has a great rep and we need to keep it that way. Let the bows speak for themselves. Just a suggestion. :shade:


----------



## USNarcher

Won a little bit more cash with the Zeus yesterday. Now if the guy behind it would shoot just as good as the bow it will be more than a little. Looking forward to Vegas. I am having my best indoor season ever. It's no Reo or Dave but for me and indoor it's great.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

USNarcher said:


> Don't get too upset guys but the line forms BEHIND me. :tongue: HAHAHAHAHA JK
> 
> Also I know folks get passionate about what they like but if you could refrain from negative confrontations in the GenPop it would be favorable. Everyone has thier favorites thats cool. *But going on another thread started about another bow and talking about Maitland looks kinda bad and the fanboy word gets thrown around.* Mainland USA has a great rep and we need to keep it that way. Let the bows speak for themselves. Just a suggestion. :shade:


I don't think I can recall ever seeing any of the Maitland crew doing anything like that. Did I miss something somewhere?


----------



## NeshotaValley

Been quietly monitoring this thread, sure would like to see some more VTR info/pics. Asked about a month ago, has anyone besides Rob got the pleasure to compare the VTR draw to the original? Thanks


----------



## olehemlock

Same here on the VTR, heard rumors but have seen nothing in print. Is there one cam for all draw lengths like the VTX or is there 2 size cams to accomadate different draw lengths, if so what is the spec for both the Restribution and the Zues. Great choice on the camo:thumbs_up Thanks, Dan


NeshotaValley said:


> Been quietly monitoring this thread, sure would like to see some more VTR info/pics. Asked about a month ago, has anyone besides Rob got the pleasure to compare the VTR draw to the original? Thanks


----------



## USNarcher

The VTR bows should start hitting dealers soon. Rob is the only one to have them right now.


----------



## Hoythunter01

NeshotaValley said:


> Been quietly monitoring this thread, sure would like to see some more VTR info/pics. Asked about a month ago, has anyone besides Rob got the pleasure to compare the VTR draw to the original? Thanks


I've shot both cams over at the "Cave" that Rob built. I will remind everyone.....you have to give up a little to get more elsewhere. The new VTR cams are faster. Lost just a little in the smooth department. This is NOT a "Night and Day" difference. It's just a little bit.......A Little.......


----------



## Hoythunter01

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> I don't think I can recall ever seeing any of the Maitland crew doing anything like that. Did I miss something somewhere?


This has me wondering also.......


----------



## Hoythunter01

USNarcher said:


> The VTR bows should start hitting dealers soon. Rob is the only one to have them right now.


I have a Kitchen Pass to go to Robs on Sunday. I hope Rob is aware that Reveille is at 5:00 AM !!!


----------



## KurtVL

Hoythunter01 said:


> I've shot both cams over at the "Cave" that Rob built. I will remind everyone.....you have to give up a little to get more elsewhere. The new VTR cams are faster. Lost just a little in the smooth department. This is NOT a "Night and Day" difference. It's just a little bit.......A Little.......


exactly, there is no free lunch. I just LOVE how sweet buttery smooth the VTX cams are


----------



## roosclan

white.greg said:


> I know that somewhere in this 76 page thread there is photo's, specs and probably prices as well for the 2011 line up. Where can I find this or when will the website show the new bows?


I think most of that info is in the 2011 Prototype thread around page 5.


----------



## FallFever

Hoythunter01 said:


> I have a Kitchen Pass to go to Robs on Sunday. I hope Rob is aware that Reveille is at 5:00 AM !!!


See if Rob will let you take some pics and post them of the finished product. Would like to see some fresh pics of the 2011 Retribution VTR in camo.

FF


----------



## maitland

Thanks guys. I don't think I have ever seen anyone that shoots our bows badmouth on the other threads and that is something to be proud of. Terry Martin has built this site and polices it in a very professional manner, my hats off!


----------



## maitland

The 2011 bows are lighter, faster, and just plain sexy! Now this is just my opinion.:wink: High performance in every aspect of the bow is the name of the game today and the Zeus and Retribution have it all. The VTX is still one of the smoothest shooting cams around and the VTR has a great draw cycle and is fast with lots of KE. I designed it to compete with the speed demons of the industry. When I design a cam or a riser, it has to flow. A fluid draw cycle, balance and forgiveness in the riser, silence and minimal hand shock are all taken into consideration. There is a give and take here and there but the final design has to have everything.


----------



## ChaseK

maitland said:


> The 2011 bows are lighter, faster, and just plain sexy! Now this is just my opinion.:wink: High performance in every aspect of the bow is the name of the game today and the Zeus and Retribution have it all. The VTX is still one of the smoothest shooting cams around and the VTR has a great draw cycle and is fast with lots of KE. I designed it to compete with the speed demons of the industry. When I design a cam or a riser, it has to flow. A fluid draw cycle, balance and forgiveness in the riser, silence and minimal hand shock are all taken into consideration. There is a give and take here and there but the final design has to have everything.


Yes sir! That's perfect by me. 

Rob just curious and it's doubtful but can you compare the draw on the VTR cams to any other bow's draw?


----------



## Hoythunter01

FallFever said:


> See if Rob will let you take some pics and post them of the finished product. Would like to see some fresh pics of the 2011 Retribution VTR in camo.
> 
> FF


That would be a good idea......however.....there might be reasons why there isn't any posted yet.


----------



## USNarcher

I wasn't saying bad mouthing. But like in the threads about the new Invation guys go on there and talk about Maitlands. In the past with other companies it was viral everytime someone said they would like some info on brand x someone comes on and talks about brand y and a pissing match insues. Trust me I know some of the guys that started this site and we have talked about it in the past.

The latest was a post where a shop owner was excited that he got the new BT in and for folks to come by and check it out. Eventually someone came on there and compaired it to Maitland and PSE. He isn't even a Maitland owner but it started something. And there was other comments when the Invasion was still a mystery. I aint tellin anyone what to or not to say but it doesn't help anyone getting in a pissing contest over who had the first design or which is a better product. Cuz to be honest CP bows have been around longer than I have been shooting. The 60# Invasion has a very harsh draw compaired to my 70# Ret. Both are nice bows. Anyway. I'm done ramblin. I know what I will be shooting this year.


----------



## FallFever

Well I think is says something that none of the Maitland shooters (that I have seen) have ever gone on to another thread and bashed anybody elses product. I hope it stays this way. I have owned bows from almost every manufacturer out there and all are quality products. To me who copied who and who did it first are completly irrelavent. We should be thankful and appreciate all the choices we have in Archery. Shoot what you want, there is really not a bad bow out there.

FF


----------



## white4

FallFever said:


> Well I think is says something that none of the Maitland shooters (that I have seen) have ever gone on to another thread and bashed anybody elses product. I hope it stays this way. I have owned bows from almost every manufacturer out there and all are quality products. To me who copied who and who did it first are completly irrelavent. We should be thankful and appreciate all the choices we have in Archery. Shoot what you want, there is really not a bad bow out there.
> 
> FF


 I agree I have had a few different names and they were all good bows.I have a Maitland now and am very happy with this bow and if things continue I can not see shooting anything else for some time.I know Rob is busy but I do hope to see some 2011 specs with pics.I know we have a idea but can not wait to see the numbers.It should be a good year for all alot of nice new bows to choose from and maitland is one of them.Its not what you shoot it is how well you shoot it.


----------



## USNarcher

Yep. The only label we need is SMOOOOOOOOOOOOTH


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

You got that right, smooooth baby...you havn't experienced smooth til you've shot a Maitland!


----------



## NeshotaValley

Cant wait to see pics of the 2011 Ret VTR, love the fact that Rob covers the long draws with a shorter ATA bow. Thanks Hoythunter, for your input on the cam comparison.


----------



## Hoythunter01

NeshotaValley said:


> Cant wait to see pics of the 2011 Ret VTR, love the fact that Rob covers the long draws with a shorter ATA bow. Thanks Hoythunter, for your input on the cam comparison.


Very Welcome !!


----------



## red44

USNarcher said:


> Don't get too upset guys but the line forms BEHIND me. :tongue: HAHAHAHAHA JK
> 
> Also I know folks get passionate about what they like but if you could refrain from negative confrontations in the GenPop it would be favorable. Everyone has thier favorites thats cool. But going on another thread started about another bow and talking about Maitland looks kinda bad and the fanboy word gets thrown around. Mainland USA has a great rep and we need to keep it that way. Let the bows speak for themselves. Just a suggestion. :shade:


I've been waiting a long time. I think (hope) I'm 1 ahead of you.


----------



## FallFever

Well, I have now become the Sales Rep. here in Wisconsin for MAITLAND USA. Looking forward to working with Rob and Sharon to get a solid dealer base established. If you know of any shops in WI interested in seeing the product, give me a shout. I hope to have my Demo bows in the very near future. Very excited to get started on this new venture and want to thank Maitland for the opportunity.

FF


----------



## bushmasterar15

Great group of guys/gals here. Nice to see everyone helping each other in here. That's what it takes to help
the sport and keep it going. For anyone that has helped a young adult or adult into archery I want to say 
Thank You for doing it.


----------



## jonj480

I have to say... Love my Retribution, and am really excited to see the new models. This is one of the first years where I am so happy with my 2010's, that I will have a hard time justifying a bow that is "marginally" better. I will say that I am dying to try Maitland's new cam. Maitland's speed cam and the Elite Hunter are the only bows I even care to try....

I am loving my Ret.


----------



## KurtVL

Rob,

have you played around with a bent cable guard rods to reduce torque? Seems like a few of the manufacturers are going this route?


----------



## Hoythunter01

jonj480 said:


> I have to say... Love my Retribution, and am really excited to see the new models. This is one of the first years where I am so happy with my 2010's, that I will have a hard time justifying a bow that is "marginally" better. I will say that I am dying to try Maitland's new cam. Maitland's speed cam and the Elite Hunter are the only bows I even care to try....
> 
> I am loving my Ret.


Through the years of trying this and looking to try that only resulted in disappointment. Be a long time before I try to find something that shoots smoother than my 2010 Zeus and Retribution. Looking forward to the 2011's.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Speaking of the 2011's......who's making Maitlands strings ?? Proline or Vaportrail ??


----------



## maitland

I think we are going to give Vaportrail a shot this year.


----------



## FallFever

Good choice Rob, I have owned a few sets of Vaportrail and have always been satisfied.

FF


----------



## NEVADAPRO

maitland said:


> I think we are going to give Vaportrail a shot this year.


Great choice Rob!!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Sounds great Rob as this is going to be an exceptional year for Maitland.


----------



## roosclan

So, has anyone compared the draw on a Hoyt CRX32 to the Retribution at 60# or more? I had a chance to shoot a CRX32 to get an idea of what hybrid cams feel like at 60#, and discovered that my shoulder is in better shape than I thought (so, I upgraded my Ret. to 60-70# limbs). If the Retribution is as smooth as the CRX32, then I'm going to be fine at 65#. I can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## white4

roosclan said:


> So, has anyone compared the draw on a Hoyt CRX32 to the Retribution at 60# or more? I had a chance to shoot a CRX32 to get an idea of what hybrid cams feel like at 60#, and discovered that my shoulder is in better shape than I thought (so, I upgraded my Ret. to 60-70# limbs). If the Retribution is as smooth as the CRX32, then I'm going to be fine at 65#. I can't wait for it to arrive!


Have not compaired but one of my last bows was a hoyt and you will be happy the Maitland is very smooth.My Ret is at 65lbs and you would think its under 60 for sure.Good luck and let us know when you get it and what you think.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

maitland said:


> I think we are going to give Vaportrail a shot this year.


Excellent choice, I shot VaporTrail strings and cables all last year and they were very nice.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

bushmasterar15 said:


> Sounds great Rob as this is going to be an exceptional year for Maitland.


For sure brother...Maitland is primed to make some serious noise this year!


----------



## USNarcher

roosclan said:


> So, has anyone compared the draw on a Hoyt CRX32 to the Retribution at 60# or more? I had a chance to shoot a CRX32 to get an idea of what hybrid cams feel like at 60#, and discovered that my shoulder is in better shape than I thought (so, I upgraded my Ret. to 60-70# limbs). If the Retribution is as smooth as the CRX32, then I'm going to be fine at 65#. I can't wait for it to arrive!


I had a chance to shoot the entire Hoyt line up back in November. What a great year Hoyt will have this year. The Ret doesn't have the hump at the end but is every bit as smooth at 70#. I have also done side by side with the Bowtechs. I think the BT's will be about the same as the VTR but the Maitlands hold a tad bit better.


----------



## Hoythunter01

maitland said:


> I think we are going to give Vaportrail a shot this year.


I've heard alot of good things about Vaportrail and never owned a set of their strings. Last year, I never owned a Maitland bow and look what happened.


----------



## USNarcher

Vaportrail makes great strings and they are a good bunch of guys.


----------



## Hoythunter01

USNarcher said:


> Vaportrail makes great strings and they are a good bunch of guys.


Being they are from Minnesota, they can't be all that bad. I do use their String Bats though. I'll be giving them a call this afternoon.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Just got off the phone with Trish. My first set of Vaportrail strings are ordered along with 6 sets of String Bats.

Ok...what's the deal with the Vapor Twist Xtreme material ?? Is that something special made specifically for Vaportrail ?? What is it ??


----------



## Anynamewilldo

Can anyone tell me about what these bows run? Pm me if you have to. Ty


----------



## bushmasterar15

Anynamewilldo said:


> Can anyone tell me about what these bows run? Pm me if you have to. Ty


You can PM (maitland) on here and Rob will get right back with you or give him a call at (775)232-2432
Rob is a great guy and will help you out with anything you'll need.


----------



## vftcandy

bushmasterar15 said:


> Rob please tell me your going to offer the deep blue riser's again.


that blue is nice.....


----------



## USNarcher

Anynamewilldo said:


> Can anyone tell me about what these bows run? Pm me if you have to. Ty


It can vary between dealers. But here is what we will sell the 2011's for. Retribution in camo- $799, Zeus in camo- $899 add $100 for target colors.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Nobody knows of Vaportrails string material ?? Might have to call them back....


----------



## USNarcher

I'm sure that it will be 452X


----------



## Anynamewilldo

Anyone shoot a retribution in central Illinois?


----------



## NeshotaValley

Rob any update on completed 2011 pics, my new bow wallet is getting itchy! Thanks. May have to take a road trip over to FallFever when they come in.


----------



## Hoythunter01

USNarcher said:


> I'm sure that it will be 452X


I called them back...

Brownell makes a synthetic blend for Vaportrail and only Vaportrail. Very stable is what I was told. Settles in 3 - 5 shots on an average. Solo cam bows with a real long end serving takes about 20. Remember how many shots it takes for 452X material to settle....100 - 200.....?? If this material is what they say, Maitland will have a Winning string for sure !! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Hoythunter01

I did just find this out......Static Yoke strings are gonna be standard on the new Maitlands. I ordered mine floating.


----------



## roosclan

maitland said:


> I think we are going to give Vaportrail a shot this year.





white4 said:


> Have not compaired but one of my last bows was a hoyt and you will be happy the Maitland is very smooth.My Ret is at 65lbs and you would think its under 60 for sure.Good luck and let us know when you get it and what you think.


Oh, I fully intend to. I was fortunate enough to order Rob's last 2010 lefty Ret., so it won't have the speed cams and whatnot, although I think the Predator pattern I ordered it in will look pretty darn nice on it (talk about fortuitous timing on that...). I just need to pick out a stabilizer and get it dipped or wrapped in the same pattern, and after I sell some more ammo, I might get the limbs and cams dipped in Predator, too (or I'll wait until next year after I upgrade to the VTR cams & limbs). As it is, I struggle every day to not call Rob for an update on my first bow. It won't be back from OregonHG for at least 3 more days, so there's no point in calling Rob, plus that would take up his time when he could be working on everyone else's 2011s. I haven't been this excited about a big purchase since I got my 6.8SPC hunting upper for my AR-15!

When I take it to my pro shop to get it set up & tuned, I fully intend on shooting it next to the CRX32 and letting the guys at the shop get their hands on it. Hopefully it will pique enough interest that Rob will pick up another dealer!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Hoythunter01 said:


> I called them back...
> 
> Brownell makes a synthetic blend for Vaportrail and only Vaportrail. Very stable is what I was told. Settles in 3 - 5 shots on an average. Solo cam bows with a real long end serving takes about 20. Remember how many shots it takes for 452X material to settle....100 - 200.....?? If this material is what they say, Maitland will have a Winning string for sure !! Can't wait to see it.


The material is the Brownell Astro Flight as far as I know. I will have to ask Steve to find out. I actually love the Astro Flight!! Very soft shot, no break-in time and zero peep rotation and zero stretch. It is an awesome string material!! The only, and I mean only down side right now is that the color choices are limited compared to 452x. But I will give up a few color choices for the quality of this string material!!


----------



## Hoythunter01

NEVADAPRO said:


> The material is the Brownell Astro Flight as far as I know. I will have to ask Steve to find out. I actually love the Astro Flight!! Very soft shot, no break-in time and zero peep rotation and zero stretch. It is an awesome string material!! The only, and I mean only down side right now is that the color choices are limited compared to 452x. But I will give up a few color choices for the quality of this string material!!


I've been waiting to try this stuff. Here we go huh ???


----------



## a/c guy

I've got a question about cam timing and the valley on the Zeus.
What's the best way to time this type of cam system. I've only worked with binarys before.
The valley feels shallow, not bad but differant then I'm used to. Is that normal with these cams or do I have to tweak them?


----------



## highwaynorth

NEVADAPRO said:


> The material is the Brownell Astro Flight as far as I know. I will have to ask Steve to find out. I actually love the Astro Flight!! Very soft shot, no break-in time and zero peep rotation and zero stretch. It is an awesome string material!! The only, and I mean only down side right now is that the color choices are limited compared to 452x. But I will give up a few color choices for the quality of this string material!!


Vapor trail calls the stuff VTX. A special blend of unknown material made specially for Vapor Trail. I have had several sets and they are
a set it and forget it string. Very stable.


----------



## Hoythunter01

a/c guy said:


> I've got a question about cam timing and the valley on the Zeus.
> What's the best way to time this type of cam system. I've only worked with binarys before.
> The valley feels shallow, not bad but differant then I'm used to. Is that normal with these cams or do I have to tweak them?


The VTX cams fall into a 80% letoff valley you don't even know happened. Designed that way. No tweaking to try and create something that is not going to be there.

Cam timing is described on Maitlands website...MaitlandUSA.com in the support section. Since the VTX cams don't have a upper draw stop peg, (VTR cams will have this option) You measure from the quiver mounting holes to the tip of the cam, or the string, or anything you wanna use as a reference.


----------



## Hoythunter01

highwaynorth said:


> Vapor trail calls the stuff VTX. A special blend of unknown material made specially for Vapor Trail. I have had several sets and they are
> a set it and forget it string. Very stable.


I remember them saying that now that you mention it. I feel Giddy from anticipation to get these strings in my hands.


----------



## a/c guy

Hoythunter01 said:


> The VTX cams fall into a 80% letoff valley you don't even know happened. Designed that way. No tweaking to try and create something that is not going to be there.
> 
> Cam timing is described on Maitlands website...MaitlandUSA.com in the support section. Since the VTX cams don't have a upper draw stop peg, (VTR cams will have this option) You measure from the quiver mounting holes to the tip of the cam, or the string, or anything you wanna use as a reference.


Thanks.
Like I said, I'm not complaining about it, it's just differant then I'm used to.


----------



## USNarcher

a/c after you shoot your Zeus for a few months go back and shoot those banary cams that you like. You will wonder how you ever shot them.


----------



## a/c guy

USNarcher said:


> a/c after you shoot your Zeus for a few months go back and shoot those banary cams that you like. You will wonder how you ever shot them.


I don't doubt it. That Zeus does shoot real nice.


----------



## ChaseK

Back up!

Can't wait for pics. 

Idk what I'm more excited about..ASA in Gainesville or getting back so I can order the new Ret! Haha


----------



## bushmasterar15

Can't wait to be able to post up some pictures of the new bow and make an impact in the indoor/3-d shoots here. Then with Rob
talking about what's coming out in the future were going to be a huge impact in the archery community. Way to go Rob.


----------



## GILL

The Zeus is amazing. I've been shooting it indoors for a few weeks now and have truly been impressed with how the bow draws, aims and shoots. Very forgiving, especially when you consider that it's a 38" ata bow. It reminds me of the Apex 7 which, for me was a track driver. The difference it that the Zeus is forgiving where the A7 wasn't. Even my bad shoots find the X! If you haven't shot a Maitland do yourself a favor and do so, if you have then you know I'm preaching to the choir.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

GILL said:


> The Zeus is amazing. I've been shooting it indoors for a few weeks now and have truly been impressed with how the bow draws, aims and shoots. Very forgiving, especially when you consider that it's a 38" ata bow. It reminds me of the Apex 7 which, for me was a track driver. The difference it that the Zeus is forgiving where the A7 wasn't. Even my bad shoots find the X! If you haven't shot a Maitland do yourself a favor and do so, if you have then you know* I'm preaching to the choir*.


Testify my Maitland brother!!!


----------



## Hoythunter01

GILL said:


> The Zeus is amazing. I've been shooting it indoors for a few weeks now and have truly been impressed with how the bow draws, aims and shoots. Very forgiving, especially when you consider that it's a 38" ata bow. It reminds me of the Apex 7 which, for me was a track driver. The difference it that the Zeus is forgiving where the A7 wasn't. Even my bad shoots find the X! If you haven't shot a Maitland do yourself a favor and do so, if you have then you know I'm preaching to the choir.


Where have we heard this before ???

Congrats Gill !! Enjoy your Maitland bow....like the rest of us.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

USNarcher said:


> a/c after you shoot your Zeus for a few months go back and shoot those banary cams that you like. You will wonder how you ever shot them.


My son is shooting my last binary cam bow, every now and then I draw my old bow back and realize just how sweet my Ret. is. What I once thought was so great, doesn't even come close to how awesome these VTX cams are.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Back up top.


----------



## ChaseK

I got a new sticker!

Lol. Thanks to yourdeerhere for the free offer. This a deer that was hit by a vehicle down the road from my hometown and was huge for the area. Almost 150" and he had a crown with about 3 stickers off the right G2 and was just gnarly. They did an awesome job. Check em out if y'all get a sec.


----------



## maitland

ChaseK said:


> I got a new sticker!
> 
> Lol. Thanks to yourdeerhere for the free offer. This a deer that was hit by a vehicle down the road from my hometown and was huge for the area. Almost 150" and he had a crown with about 3 stickers off the right G2 and was just gnarly. They did an awesome job. Check em out if y'all get a sec.


I think I like that, Great Job!


----------



## bushmasterar15

I need one with the Elk in it.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Anymore sneek peaks yet?


----------



## olehemlock

*Quiver????*

Got my order in for a Retribution:rock: I ordered the Ret with the VTX cam. At my age I'm into smooth and shoot nothing but a hinge release:wink:

The big question I have, is what I am going to use for quiver. I shoot 31" arrows and I don't want the arrows sticking in the dirt, I could use a 2 piece but really would prefer a one piece detach. I could mount a Kwikee high riser and us a Bohning quiver, thats what i have been doing the last few years but I think there is a lot better way to go. What I would really like to use is a 1 piece top mount.

So tell me whats everybody using out there or better yet post some pic's:darkbeer:


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Congrats on ordering your new Maitland. I think you will really love the VTX cams, they might not be the fastest cams out there but they are a pleasure to shoot (and IMHO *plenty* fast). Can't help with a quiver choice, I put mine in my backpack and then hang it in the tree when I climb up in the stand.


----------



## Hoythunter01

olehemlock said:


> Got my order in for a Retribution:rock: I ordered the Ret with the VTX cam. At my age I'm into smooth and shoot nothing but a hinge release:wink:
> 
> The big question I have, is what I am going to use for quiver. I shoot 31" arrows and I don't want the arrows sticking in the dirt, I could use a 2 piece but really would prefer a one piece detach. I could mount a Kwikee high riser and us a Bohning quiver, thats what i have been doing the last few years but I think there is a lot better way to go. What I would really like to use is a 1 piece top mount.
> 
> So tell me whats everybody using out there or better yet post some pic's:darkbeer:


Gongrats on your new order / purchase. I use a Fuse Satori. You can adjust those carbon rods all the way up so your arrows don't stick out 8" beyond the lower limb. If I was home I'd snap a pic for you....sorry !!! Your gonna fall in love with archery all over again shooting this bow....you'll see.


----------



## KurtVL

Indoor started and I'm eh... Starting better than last year, but, havnt done as good as I'd like


----------



## USNarcher

KurtVL said:


> Indoor started and I'm eh... Starting better than last year, but, havnt done as good as I'd like


Kurt give it time. I have had some ups and downs this year for indoors (started 3 months ago). I have played with weights and angles of stabs, draw lengths, poundages, lenses you name it I have tinkered with it. Right now I am averaging higher than I ever have for indoors. Placed 4th in the state which for indoors is like winning for me. Heck I added one ounce of weight to my main bar and a half twist in my string and uped my X count I am now in the mid 20's for X count. Got a big shoot up this weekend in Portland and then Vegas in 2 weeks. I am actually enjoying indoor this year for once.


----------



## jonj480

olehemlock said:


> Got my order in for a Retribution:rock: I ordered the Ret with the VTX cam. At my age I'm into smooth and shoot nothing but a hinge release:wink:
> 
> The big question I have, is what I am going to use for quiver. I shoot 31" arrows and I don't want the arrows sticking in the dirt, I could use a 2 piece but really would prefer a one piece detach. I could mount a Kwikee high riser and us a Bohning quiver, thats what i have been doing the last few years but I think there is a lot better way to go. What I would really like to use is a 1 piece top mount.
> 
> So tell me whats everybody using out there or better yet post some pic's:darkbeer:



I use a tightspot on my Retribution. You can slide it up and down on the rods so that your arrows dont stick out on either side. It really is the best quiver I have found. It is also really easy to take on and off in the tree.


----------



## red44

How long are those arrows Jon?


----------



## red44

Who else has an 2011 ordered? (besides me)


----------



## bushmasterar15

:shade:


----------



## GILL

I just placed my spring 2011 dealer order. I'm getting a lot of interest in the 2011 with the VTR cam, a lot of people waiting to shoot one. I also ordered an orange Zeus for myself - I'll post pictures of this beast as soon as I get it. Eye candy for sure!


----------



## svbbubba

red44 said:


> Who else has an 2011 ordered? (besides me)


 vtr -Ret..LH....Ordered


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I plan on ordering an orange 2011 Zeus with VTR cams...now I just need the money.:tongue:


----------



## DimeTimeTom

just checking in. TTT

been a long slow winter....need to go check what the zues can do to some big chickens in spring.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Orange Zeus!! Hey Rob...sounds like the "orange" color was a good idea!!! :wink:


----------



## white4

Here is my boy with his Maitland Retribution and his Maitland shirt.


----------



## Hoythunter01

white4 said:


> Here is my boy with his Maitland Retribution and his Maitland shirt.


That is Awesome !!! A winning "Duo" for sure !!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

white4 said:


> Here is my boy with his Maitland Retribution and his Maitland shirt.


Very cool!! The newest generation of the new generation of the Maitland Nation!!!:wink:


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

white4 said:


> Here is my boy with his Maitland Retribution and his Maitland shirt.


Nice!:thumbs_up Can't wait to get together with you guys and shoot some 3D this year.


----------



## white4

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Nice!:thumbs_up Can't wait to get together with you guys and shoot some 3D this year.


I here ya but may have to go someplace and shoot inside before that.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

You name the place, we can all meet up and shoot some paper.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Speaking of shooting.....

Today I was home for a change. Sunny and nice and hardly a breeze. Time to break out the bows and get in some string time. I figured i'd break out the Hoyts and get the dust off of them. OK, that was short lived...... I can hardly stand to shoot them anymore. I have more money invested in them that I will ever get out of them. The Maitlands got plenty of sun today, shoulder is a little stiff now but i'm satisfied. I'm sure I share the same feelings Rob does from day to day. What once was a dream, is now a reality. 
When these bows were first introduced, I wanted one. I now have 3 and intend whole heartedly to stay Maitland Strong. 

Like any military, Maitland has it's own "Band of Brothers". I salute everyone associated with Maitland. We are Maitland Nation and we are proud !!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Yes indeed brother...like my signature says,"*Proudly shooting Maitland USA bows *"!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Will be great to see a pic of the orange Zeus.


----------



## white4

Hoythunter01 said:


> Speaking of shooting.....
> 
> Today I was home for a change. Sunny and nice and hardly a breeze. Time to break out the bows and get in some string time. I figured i'd break out the Hoyts and get the dust off of them. OK, that was short lived...... I can hardly stand to shoot them anymore. I have more money invested in them that I will ever get out of them. The Maitlands got plenty of sun today, shoulder is a little stiff now but i'm satisfied. I'm sure I share the same feelings Rob does from day to day. What once was a dream, is now a reality.
> When these bows were first introduced, I wanted one. I now have 3 and intend whole heartedly to stay Maitland Strong.
> 
> Like any military, Maitland has it's own "Band of Brothers". I salute everyone associated with Maitland. We are Maitland Nation and we are proud !!


Very well put.


----------



## VanRijn

I use a tight spot quiver and I love it. Of course my arrows arent 31" but i still love it.


----------



## ChaseK

Hoythunter01 said:


> Like any military, Maitland has it's own "Band of Brothers". I salute everyone associated with Maitland. We are Maitland Nation and we are proud !!


Yessir!


----------



## ChaseK

white4 said:


> Here is my boy with his Maitland Retribution and his Maitland shirt.


Are the shirts ready for order? Hadn't heard or seen em til this. 

Looks like he's ready to lay em down white. Teachin him right haha!


----------



## USNarcher

Congratulations to Scott Hunter. Scott won his flight in the Pacific Northwest Shoot Up tour. This was a 12 event tour and the finals were this weekend. Scott has been shooting his Zeus since October. He had to shoot through 9 other archers in a very competative pack to take top spot. He is having his best ever indoor season. Wish him well in Vegas.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Awesome shooting, congrats Scott!!!


----------



## jonj480

red44 said:


> How long are those arrows Jon?


They are 28 3/4" from nock groove to end of carbon. In the quiver they have G5 T3's on em


----------



## Hoythunter01

Congrats Scott !!! Competition said to bring it........it's been BROUGHT !!!


----------



## white4

Good job Scott.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Great job Scott. Can't wait till my Zeus arrives. The wait will be well worth it. Then I can show everyone what Maitland is all 
about.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

USNarcher said:


> Congratulations to Scott Hunter. Scott won his flight in the Pacific Northwest Shoot Up tour. This was a 12 event tour and the finals were this weekend. Scott has been shooting his Zeus since October. He had to shoot through 9 other archers in a very competative pack to take top spot. He is having his best ever indoor season. Wish him well in Vegas.


Congrats Scott!! Great shooting....especially as the stress builds in a shoot down type round!! Keep it up at Vegas!!


----------



## KurtVL

Congrats, to Scott,

Wouldnt it be something to see a Maitland place in the top 10 for vegas this year


----------



## USNarcher

I don't know about that there Kurt. :wink:


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

KurtVL said:


> Congrats, to Scott,
> 
> Wouldnt it be something to see a Maitland place in the top 10 for vegas this year


Hell yeah it would, there are some fantastic shooters with Maitland bows in their hands...I can see it happening. It's only a matter of time til it happens.


----------



## Hoythunter01

USNarcher said:


> I don't know about that there Kurt. :wink:


Were counting on you !!! No pressure..........LOL


----------



## KurtVL

USNarcher said:


> I don't know about that there Kurt. :wink:


sure aint going to be me, but I'd love to see you pull of a victory at the biggest show (archery).


----------



## maitland

USNarcher said:


> Congratulations to Scott Hunter. Scott won his flight in the Pacific Northwest Shoot Up tour. This was a 12 event tour and the finals were this weekend. Scott has been shooting his Zeus since October. He had to shoot through 9 other archers in a very competative pack to take top spot. He is having his best ever indoor season. Wish him well in Vegas.


Congratulations Scott! That is one great accomplishment. I am sure he will make them sweat in Vegas.


----------



## USNarcher

Unfortuantely I will not be shooting a Maitland in Vegas. Some tweeker decided he want my archery equipment more than I do. Scott will be carryin the banner though.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Matt some scumbag really stole your archery stuff!!! Brother that sucks big time.


----------



## bushmasterar15

USNarcher I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope that you might get it back. Do you know if your insurance might cover it?
Peoples cars would get broke into at the one shop here since they did not allow cases to be brought in. I never
brought my stuff with me if I went there. Soon as my Zeus arrives I have a spot for it right next to the bed. Wife
won't be to happy.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

USNarcher said:


> Unfortuantely I will not be shooting a Maitland in Vegas. Some tweeker decided he want my archery equipment more than I do. Scott will be carryin the banner though.


Matt, that sucks!!! They will get what is coming to them!! I bet it shows up in a pawn shop somewhere close by!! Won't be hard to describe that bow!!


----------



## KurtVL

USNarcher: Matt i PM'd you

hey Rob,

Yeah i know your getting the 2011 Retri and Zeus out, any pictures of the short ATA bow? What about the LOOONG one?


----------



## maitland

We have the NABA show in Reno on the 10,11 & 12th of this month. This will be the first 2011 exposure of the new bows and I am sure pics will follow. Right after that they will start shipping. The website will update right after the photo shoot. No updates on the others quite yet. I will say that I am also working on a cam system for the future that is one of a kind. Also a new riser that is half carbon and half aluminum and is very light and the bow is very fast. It is a wicked bow. You know me, just trying to raise the bar a little.:wink:


----------



## bushmasterar15

Rob I think you have raised the bar already. Thanks for your hard work and producing some great bows.


----------



## VanRijn

wow rob that is very daring to go for a carbon riser with so few years in the company. That is awesome. Cant wait to see the 2011s and the prototype for the carbon bow and the new cams. Keep it up and have a great show.


----------



## white4

Matt sorry that happened I have a Ret. 70 lbs 27inch draw if you want me to send it to you to use just pm me.People like that give good people a bad name.Hopefully they get caught.


----------



## USNarcher

Thanks guys. I doubt that I will ever see that stuff again. I am sure that they have no idea the value of the stuff that was stolen. I added up everything that was in that case and almost got sick when I hit total. I was foolish for having that much stuff in my case. But I have been tinkering and fine tuning so much getting everything just right I had a well stocked bow shop in that case. Anybody care to venture how much to replace 3 B-stinger main bars and 30oz weights would cost. :mg: Everyone has been great and I have just about everything that I need to get through Vegas. If Rob had a Zeus he could part with that wasn't for the show he would have had it to me the next day.

The archery community is a great bunch of people and I am proud to be a part of it.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Rob, that's some very exciting news, and the future looks very good for Maitland USA.


----------



## KurtVL

Matt

Did you get my pm, you can borrow my Zeus 



USNarcher said:


> Thanks guys. I doubt that I will ever see that stuff again. I am sure that they have no idea the value of the stuff that was stolen. I added up everything that was in that case and almost got sick when I hit total. I was foolish for having that much stuff in my case. But I have been tinkering and fine tuning so much getting everything just right I had a well stocked bow shop in that case. Anybody care to venture how much to replace 3 B-stinger main bars and 30oz weights would cost. :mg: Everyone has been great and I have just about everything that I need to get through Vegas. If Rob had a Zeus he could part with that wasn't for the show he would have had it to me the next day.
> 
> The archery community is a great bunch of people and I am proud to be a part of it.


----------



## ChaseK

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Rob, that's some very exciting news, and the future looks very good for Maitland USA.


Yes indeed!

Pics are a must!


----------



## USNarcher

KurtVL said:


> Matt
> 
> Did you get my pm, you can borrow my Zeus


That's wierd it was in my inbox but no notification. Thanks for the offer. Scott offered me his as well. It was his truck that they broke into to get his GPS, my bowcase just happened to be on top and they grabbed mine. They new it was shooting better. :tongue: Oh and the $3,300.00 in accessories that was in the case, that I am sure that they will have no clue of the value. :mad2: That'll learn me. Hopefully Rob will have me a new bow as soon as they come in.


----------



## roblytle13

white4 said:


> Matt sorry that happened I have a Ret. 70 lbs 27inch draw if you want me to send it to you to use just pm me.People like that give good people a bad name.Hopefully they get caught.


How fast does this bow shoot at this set up. I have the same spec..


----------



## white4

roblytle13 said:


> How fast does this bow shoot at this set up. I have the same spec..


It is set at 64lbs arrows are prob 320gr and it shoots 265fps.


----------



## red44

Looking forward to the post-Reno show. USNarcher I feel for you, theives should be just shot, or hands lopt off, or heads....


----------



## Hoythunter01

maitland said:


> We have the NABA show in Reno on the 10,11 & 12th of this month. This will be the first 2011 exposure of the new bows and I am sure pics will follow. Right after that they will start shipping. The website will update right after the photo shoot. No updates on the others quite yet. I will say that I am also working on a cam system for the future that is one of a kind. Also a new riser that is half carbon and half aluminum and is very light and the bow is very fast. It is a wicked bow. You know me, just trying to raise the bar a little.:wink:


You know....I was keeping that carbon / aluminum bow a secret.

Guys, I seen the sketch on this bow. This will be a "Must Have" !!! I have dibs on the first one Rob.


----------



## roosclan

white4 said:


> It is set at 64lbs arrows are prob 320gr and it shoots 265fps.


That's interesting. Quite a bit slower than I expected. I didn't realize the bowjax on the strings would slow it down _that_ much. I have a 27" draw also, and I'm glad I ordered the 70# limbs, as I was hoping to launch a 380gr arrow @ 250fps using 65#. Looks like I'll have to bump it up to 70# to do that.


----------



## roosclan

Hoythunter01 said:


> You know....I was keeping that carbon / aluminum bow a secret.
> 
> Guys, I seen the sketch on this bow. This will be a "Must Have" !!! I have dibs on the first one Rob.


Well, maybe his first one will be a youth bow (you know, to keep the weight down for kids), in which case I get dibs on it as an alpha tester, with all the boys I have of different ages! He'd only have to mail one bow to me and get 3 or more different opinions on it.


----------



## ka30270

I can't wait to get my hands on a 2011 and here's talk of a NEW cam system and a carbon/aluminum riser........:jaw::faint2:


----------



## Hoythunter01

ka30270 said:


> I can't wait to get my hands on a 2011 and here's talk of a NEW cam system and a carbon/aluminum riser........:jaw::faint2:


I'm telling ya.....the guy never sleeps !!!


----------



## ultramaxx

I am still waiting on some pics of the new bows maybe today or tomarrow?


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

According to Robs earlier post, he has the NABA show in Reno on the 10,11 & 12th of this month...and he said pics of the new bows should follow the release at the show.


----------



## Hoythunter01

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> According to Robs earlier post, he has the NABA show in Reno on the 10,11 & 12th of this month...and he said pics of the new bows should follow the release at the show.


10-4 !!!


I'll be taking pics throughout the show and posting them also. I'm Giddy !!!


----------



## white4

Thanks Hoythunter01 I can not wait to see some pics.


----------



## Hoythunter01

I don't know about the rest of you....but i'm ready to shoot these bows.....


----------



## bushmasterar15

Hoythunter01 said:


> I don't know about the rest of you....but i'm ready to shoot these bows.....


I want to just drive to Reno right now.


----------



## Hoythunter01

bushmasterar15 said:


> I want to just drive to Reno right now.


I know...

Rob's hospitality and the Man Cave are hard to pull yourself away from too. (this isn't helping is it) ??


----------



## bushmasterar15

Hoythunter01 said:


> I know...
> 
> Rob's hospitality and the Man Cave are hard to pull yourself away from too. (this isn't helping is it) ??


No it's not helping. LOL :smile: Rob's been very helpfull and I would want to help Rob. That's the way everyone
should be. Makes for a great lasting friendship.


----------



## white4

I have never been to a show like this before it would be awesome.I can not wait to shoot the speed cams myself.


----------



## ka30270

Come on mid February.............


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

White4 and I need to take a road trip to Nevada!!!


----------



## white4

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> White4 and I need to take a road trip to Nevada!!!


 I wish we could we might not come back.lol


----------



## ChaseK

Y'all better leave now with the snow and what not through the midwest!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Spending the day with Rob shooting the new bows and talking about all the new things he's got planned would be pretty sweet...not to mention that the weather the Nevada has got to be way better than here in western NY.


----------



## Hoythunter01

It's true guys....you hate to leave Rob's house once you get there. Plus, you always forget one thing you were going to ask him.

Having you guys in Reno for the weekend would be Bad Azz !!! Hurry up and get here.....Mountain Lion tags can be bought over the counter.


----------



## Hoythunter01

ChaseK said:


> Y'all better leave now with the snow and what not through the midwest!


Northeast is next......just saw it on the news.


----------



## DonsHarley

Hoythunter01 what do you think the chances are of getting a Retribution in target blue? I've always been a sucker for blues and that look awsome.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Hoythunter01 said:


> It's true guys....you hate to leave Rob's house once you get there. Plus, you always forget one thing you were going to ask him.
> 
> Having you guys in Reno for the weekend would be Bad Azz !!! Hurry up and get here.....Mountain Lion tags can be bought over the counter.


I'd love to come visit you guys, and I've always wanted to hunt Mountain Lions. A full body mount would just look wicked!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

DonsHarley said:


> Hoythunter01 what do you think the chances are of getting a Retribution in target blue? I've always been a sucker for blues and that look awsome.


That blue is awesome isn't it! If Rob hadn't chosen orange for 2011 I'd definitely have gone with the blue for a Zeus.


----------



## DonsHarley

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> That blue is awesome isn't it! If Rob hadn't chosen orange for 2011 I'd definitely have gone with the blue for a Zeus.


 If you and white4 make plans to shoot together some weekend or day let me know and I'll drive and meet you and lunch is on me.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I know we would both love to meet up with you and shoot some arrows. We're planning on taking a trip up to Henrietta to shoot at Gander Mountain sometime soon. As soon as we decide on when we'll let you know. Look forward to getting to meet you!


----------



## DonsHarley

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> I know we would both love to meet up with you and shoot some arrows. We're planning on taking a trip up to Henrietta to shoot at Gander Mountain sometime soon. As soon as we decide on when we'll let you know. Look forward to getting to meet you!


 Just name the day I'll be there.


----------



## white4

This sounds like a good day of fun.Whats better than getting together with a few friends and flinging some arrows.


----------



## white4

DonsHarley said:


> Just name the day I'll be there.


That would be great my Ret is 27" draw and snipers is 26.5ish I think 26 1/4 but you could get a great feel of the bows.Have to do this real soon.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Thanks to my little T-Rex arms I have a 26 1/4" DL...god did not bless me with long arms!


----------



## KurtVL

where are the new pix?


----------



## ike_osu

If any of you guys know of any one who is selling or would like to trade a Retribution please let me know. I am selling or trading my speed pro to get one. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1412646


----------



## white4

ike_osu said:


> If any of you guys know of any one who is selling or would like to trade a Retribution please let me know. I am selling or trading my speed pro to get one.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1412646


There is one for sale and one that wants to trade right here on AT.Ike did you shoot a Maitland yet?


----------



## ike_osu

white4 said:


> There is one for sale and one that wants to trade right here on AT.Ike did you shoot a Maitland yet?


I saw those after I posted. I have not shot one yet there is no one local that carries them. I have wanted one for so long I am just going to get one and hope for the best.


----------



## white4

ike_osu said:


> I saw those after I posted. I have not shot one yet there is no one local that carries them. I have wanted one for so long I am just going to get one and hope for the best.




I have not shot the bows that you have but I have shot a few.I will say that I really enjoy the Maitland it is smooth and very steady with no vibe.I have watched alot if your videos and you will probably want the speed cams coming out this month I would say.On top of the bows being so nice Rob is a great guy you prob. already talked with him so you know that already.Well make sure you let us know your thoughts when you get one I am sure you will be very pleased.


----------



## Hoythunter01

DonsHarley said:


> Hoythunter01 what do you think the chances are of getting a Retribution in target blue? I've always been a sucker for blues and that look awsome.


I once stepped on a dead branch on a crabapple tree and down I came. Going to have to call Rob on that one. That is a branch i'm staying clear of.


----------



## Hoythunter01

I am home for a bit and my new Vaportrail strings are here for Zeus #2. Wait until you see this one.....


----------



## ChaseK

Hoythunter01 said:


> I am home for a bit and my new Vaportrail strings are here for Zeus #2. Wait until you see this one.....


Pics!


----------



## DonsHarley

Hoythunter01 said:


> I once stepped on a dead branch on a crabapple tree and down I came. Going to have to call Rob on that one. That is a branch i'm staying clear of.


 I've got a few other questions so I'll call him on Monday.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Well the NABA show is right around the corner. Who here's ready to see all the pics and get their new bows? I am!!!


----------



## Hoythunter01

*Just a taste.*

Here's a taste of what's in store.........."Death Dealer"


Very subtle (fine or delicate in meaning) but the message is there.


----------



## Hoythunter01

bushmasterar15 said:


> Well the NABA show is right around the corner. Who here's ready to see all the pics and get their new bows? I am!!!


I'm anxiously waiting for the feedback from the owners of these new bows.


----------



## white4

bushmasterar15 said:


> Well the NABA show is right around the corner. Who here's ready to see all the pics and get their new bows? I am!!!


Im with you I am ready.


----------



## KurtVL

Hoythunter01 said:


> Here's a taste of what's in store.........."Death Dealer"
> 
> 
> Very subtle (fine or delicate in meaning) but the message is there.


I have one just like that, reaper is awesome


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Hoythunter01 said:


> Here's a taste of what's in store.........."Death Dealer"
> 
> 
> Very subtle (fine or delicate in meaning) but the message is there.


Looks evil brother...I like it!!!


----------



## ChaseK

Hoythunter01 said:


> Here's a taste of what's in store.........."Death Dealer"
> 
> 
> Very subtle (fine or delicate in meaning) but the message is there.



Don't show me things like this! Lol

Waitin on the money the government owes me haha.


----------



## animal killer

Ive got a maitland all black with the speed cams in 60 and 70 pounds on order. cant wait to get both these bows in my shop.


----------



## ChaseK

Guess what ChaseK found!










Ut-oh!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

:faint:Freaking wicked looking...I love that combo!


----------



## ChaseK

Oh yeah! Lol


Finally! Gonna order VTR cams for it as soon as they are ready to ship. 

It'll be 28/65 with either Trophy Ridge Micro Alpha V5 or Spot Hogg Hogg It, NAP Apache, 12" Xtreme Flatliner, shooting VAPs for huntin and XRingerHVs for 3D.


----------



## USNarcher

The new Hogg-It with wrap and the new fiber enclosed pins is indestructable.


----------



## ChaseK

USNarcher said:


> The new Hogg-It with wrap and the new fiber enclosed pins is indestructable.


Yeah and I found a great deal on 1 too. May pick it up after payday it'll be a killer 3D sight.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I'm not a huge fan of the Spot-Hogg sights...yes they're built like a tank, but the fine tuning of the individual pins leaves alot to be desired. My son has a Hogg-It with wrap kit on his bow and I 've owned one too in the past. The Axcel Armortech sights are IMHO the best pin sight out there. The micro click adjustments are smooth and precise, and they are just as tough as the Spot-Hogg is.


----------



## Anynamewilldo

kfvbelhm,
Sry hit a few extra keys cleaning up the drool. Cant wait to shoot one.


----------



## ChaseK

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> I'm not a huge fan of the Spot-Hogg sights...yes they're built like a tank, but the fine tuning of the individual pins leaves alot to be desired. My son has a Hogg-It with wrap kit on his bow and I 've owned one too in the past. The Axcel Armortech sights are IMHO the best pin sight out there. The micro click adjustments are smooth and precise, and they are just as tough as the Spot-Hogg is.


Been lookin at those too. May swing for one of them if I can swing the money. 

I like their zero pin gap feature and the Armourtech HD pro with the 6" bar looks good! .10 pins would be great too. My .19s are huge!


----------



## ike_osu

I got a Retribution on the way. Thanks for the help finding one guys.


----------



## DonsHarley

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> That blue is awesome isn't it! If Rob hadn't chosen orange for 2011 I'd definitely have gone with the blue for a Zeus.


Spoke with Rob today about getting a Blue Retribution and he said no problem if that's what you want I'll set one aside to be polished and anodized.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Rob is the man! I knew he would hook you up.:thumbs_upThat blue is as cool as the other side of the pillow!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

ike_osu said:


> I got a Retribution on the way. Thanks for the help finding one guys.


That's great to hear Ike. I think you will be very happy with it.


----------



## white4

ike_osu said:


> I got a Retribution on the way. Thanks for the help finding one guys.


What did you get a 2010 or are you ordering one? I was wondering if the trade worked out for you.I think you will be very happy.


----------



## ike_osu

white4 said:


> What did you get a 2010 or are you ordering one? I was wondering if the trade worked out for you.I think you will be very happy.


I traded for this one: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1416379 I need some 27.5" mods and I will be getting the new cam when they become available but I am glad to have on on the way.


----------



## bushmasterar15

DonsHarley said:


> Spoke with Rob today about getting a Blue Retribution and he said no problem if that's what you want I'll set one aside to be polished and anodized.


Great to hear Rob's taking care of you. I'm getting the Zeus in that blue.


----------



## bushmasterar15

USNarcher said:


> The new Hogg-It with wrap and the new fiber enclosed pins is indestructable.


That reminds me I need to order the wrap for my Hogg It and pick up a Hogg Father.


----------



## white4

ike_osu said:


> I traded for this one: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1416379 I need some 27.5" mods and I will be getting the new cam when they become available but I am glad to have on on the way.


 Nice that is the same as the one I have and my son has it with black limbs and his is 50-60lbs.


----------



## DonsHarley

bushmasterar15 said:


> Great to hear Rob's taking care of you. I'm getting the Zeus in that blue.


I haven't ordered one yet but it's nice to know if I do I can get whatever I want in either model.


----------



## roosclan

ike_osu said:


> I traded for this one: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1416379 I need some 27.5" mods and I will be getting the new cam when they become available but I am glad to have on on the way.


You'll actually need more than just the cams according to Rob. You'll need the limbs, too (can't remember if the string is a diff. size or not). I need to sell some Korean War M2 ball ammo (.30-06) or a 150year old straight razor to fund the VTR upgrade, but I will definitely get them Us short draw people need all the help we can get in the speed department! The VTX cams at 70# and VTR cams at 60# will shoot a 390gr arrow at the same speed, so the upgrade will definitely be worth it.


----------



## ChaseK

roosclan said:


> You'll actually need more than just the cams according to Rob. You'll need the limbs, too (can't remember if the string is a diff. size or not). I need to sell some Korean War M2 ball ammo (.30-06) or a 150year old straight razor to fund the VTR upgrade, but I will definitely get them Us short draw people need all the help we can get in the speed department! The VTX cams at 70# and VTR cams at 60# will shoot a 390gr arrow at the same speed, so the upgrade will definitely be worth it.


I think the speed cams will work on the '10s without new limbs. Maybe Rob will get on here later tonight and let us know for sure. I dont wanna get rid of my Skullz limbs for speed cams! hah


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

If I recall correctly, the upgrade kit consists of new cams, limbs and strings/cables.


----------



## KurtVL

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> If I recall correctly, the upgrade kit consists of new cams, limbs and strings/cables.


yeap, new cams need different deflection limbs


----------



## roosclan

ChaseK said:


> I think the speed cams will work on the '10s without new limbs. Maybe Rob will get on here later tonight and let us know for sure. I dont wanna get rid of my Skullz limbs for speed cams! hah


New limbs will be needed, according to what he told me when I ordered his last lefty 2010 Ret (couldn't remember about the strings, but it makes sense). That's why I'm waiting to sell some more stuff to afford them.

As for getting rid of the Skullz limbs: you can always make the new limbs Skullz, but you can't make the VTX cams shoot at 340 IBO...


----------



## ka30270

If I am reading this correcly............ the limbs will work but they will be a different poundage?


----------



## ChaseK

Well, reckon I'll be ordering more skullz limbs lol. 

Prolly try the VTR cams on a Zeus first!

Right now VTX and SMOOOOTHH is perfect for me and 3D!


----------



## maitland

Hey guys, The speed kit comes with limbs, cams/mods, and new strings. Can't use the VTX limbs or strings. Well you could use the limbs but you would lose about 20lbs of draw weight.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Morning everybody!


----------



## Hoythunter01

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Morning everybody!


Good Morning Brother !!! I am home for the "Show"......... All week off !!!!


----------



## Hoythunter01

The string alone for the new VTR cams is longer by 6 inches over the VTX's.


----------



## ChaseK

Hoythunter01 said:


> Good Morning Brother !!! I am home for the "Show"......... All week off !!!!


You going to the same one Rob will be at?

If so do not, I repeat, do not forget your camera! Lol


----------



## USNarcher

bushmasterar15 said:


> That reminds me I need to order the wrap for my Hogg It and pick up a Hogg Father.


Go through Sean on here. He will not be under sold.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Hoythunter01 said:


> Good Morning Brother !!! I am home for the "Show"......... All week off !!!!


Nice!


----------



## Hoythunter01

ChaseK said:


> You going to the same one Rob will be at?
> 
> If so do not, I repeat, do not forget your camera! Lol


Yes, Rob invited me to rub elbows with other manufacturers. Camera is packed and a ton of batteries. No Excuses !!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

That sounds like a good time for sure. I look forward to seeing some pics, and hearing how everybody at the show liked the new 2011 bows.


----------



## ka30270

I am getting ansey!!!!!!!!


----------



## roosclan

Hoythunter01 said:


> Yes, Rob invited me to rub elbows with other manufacturers. Camera is packed and a ton of batteries. No Excuses !!!


Don't forget extra rolls of film!


----------



## Hoythunter01

roosclan said:


> Don't forget extra rolls of film!


Digital film !!!


----------



## ChaseK

Can't wait til Friday! 

I'll have my hands on a work of art! I'm stoked.


----------



## Hoythunter01

ChaseK said:


> Can't wait til Friday!
> 
> I'll have my hands on a work of art! I'm stoked.


Friday ??? What is Friday ??? What aren't you telling us ???


----------



## Hoythunter01

Hoythunter01 said:


> Friday ??? What is Friday ??? What aren't you telling us ???


My money is your getting a new Maitland ???


----------



## bushmasterar15

ChaseK said:


> Can't wait til Friday!
> 
> I'll have my hands on a work of art! I'm stoked.


Spill it. Can't just let out just a slip tell it all.


----------



## KurtVL

Anyone else interested in 55-65% Letoff mods?

Rod I know your slammed, any chance there might be adjustable let off in the future?


----------



## ChaseK

It'll be here Friday!


----------



## white4

ChaseK said:


> It'll be here Friday!


That is a sweet looking bow for sure.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Ahhhhh yes, Retribution !!

I shoot this bow the best. Congrats on the new bow !!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Now I remember the Reaper limbs. Nice


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Nice bows guys!! Can't wait for my Zeus!! Good luck at the NABA Rob!! Not that you'll need it!!!


----------



## Hoythunter01

NEVADAPRO said:


> Nice bows guys!! Can't wait for my Zeus!! Good luck at the NABA Rob!! Not that you'll need it!!!


I can't wait for you to get your Zeus also.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Good Morning to all my Maitland Brothers and Happy Wednesday to you all.........


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

What's up brother, hows things out in Nevada?


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

NEVADAPRO said:


> Nice bows guys!! Can't wait for my Zeus!! Good luck at the NABA Rob!! Not that you'll need it!!!


What color Zeus are you going with, and what cams?


----------



## Hoythunter01

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> What's up brother, hows things out in Nevada?


This morning is still cool outside, sun is shining and not a cloud in the sky. Mountains have snow on the peaks and there is no wind as of yet. I'm thinking the Maitland's need some fresh air today.

Tomorrow is the "Big Show"


----------



## USNarcher

NEVADAPRO said:


> Nice bows guys!! Can't wait for my Zeus!! Good luck at the NABA Rob!! Not that you'll need it!!!


Hey are you going to be practicing tomorrow? I should get to the Riv about 3 or 4. I have to help Bert and Feathervision get set up then I will be on my bail practicing. We should get together and have an ice cold barley pop.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Little different story here...temp is hovering around 20 degrees today for the high. Snow, ice and freezing cold. Was below zero last night and this morning. I can't wait til the temps are high enough so that I can take my Ret. outside to play! For now it's the basement.


----------



## upserman

Can someone tell me the draw length range for #2 mod???

Thanks

Bob


----------



## Hoythunter01

upserman said:


> Can someone tell me the draw length range for #2 mod???
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bob


Which bow ???

Retribution 26 - 30 inch draw lengths So......#2 mod is going to cover 27 1/2 to 28 1/2 (Ballpark)

Zeus 27 - 31 inch draw

Depends on also which way you have the block. Rob is working on getting all the specs down to get on his website. 

I will add this to the list of questions I need to ask him over the next 3 days at the show. Hang tight, I will get you your answer also. Mike


----------



## NEVADAPRO

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> What color Zeus are you going with, and what cams?


Hi guys, Sorry, haven't been around for a bit!!! Found out my Mother-in-Law has Breast Cancer! My Father-in-Law in not taking it too well considering that's what is first wife (of 35 years) died of. They think they caught it in time!! Hopefully!!

I am going with the Orange and with the VTX cams!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

USNarcher said:


> Hey are you going to be practicing tomorrow? I should get to the Riv about 3 or 4. I have to help Bert and Feathervision get set up then I will be on my bail practicing. We should get together and have an ice cold barley pop.


Hey Matt!! Yep, I will be there sometime after 1pm. Is Chuck coming in tomorrow or just Mom and Dad?? I'll ask what bail you are on when I register and try and come down and see you!!! Travel safe bud!!! See you there!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Today's the big day for th NABA show. Can't wait to see some pics posted after. Rob have a great time. Robert should be 
stopping by to check out the bows.


----------



## a/c guy

Is the brace height and axel to axel the same with the new VTR cams as they are with the VTX cams?


----------



## olehemlock

Zeus
38" ATA
7" BH
330 IBO VTR cam
315 IBO VTX cam
Draw lengths 25-33"

Retribution
33" ATA
6 3/4" BH
340 IBO VTR cam
320 IBO VTX camDraw lengths 24-32"


----------



## DonsHarley

olehemlock said:


> Zeus
> 38" ATA
> 7" BH
> 330 IBO VTR cam
> 315 IBO VTX cam
> Draw lengths 25-33"
> 
> Retribution
> 33" ATA
> 6 3/4" BH
> 340 IBO VTR cam
> 320 IBO VTX camDraw lengths 24-32"


 Man the long draw guys are going to be impressed


----------



## a/c guy

olehemlock said:


> Zeus
> 38" ATA
> 7" BH
> 330 IBO VTR cam
> 315 IBO VTX cam
> Draw lengths 25-33"
> 
> Retribution
> 33" ATA
> 6 3/4" BH
> 340 IBO VTR cam
> 320 IBO VTX camDraw lengths 24-32"


Thanks dude.


----------



## ChaseK

It's here.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Congrats...how long before you can get her all set up and start shooting some arrows?


----------



## ChaseK

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Congrats...how long before you can get her all set up and start shooting some arrows?


Tonight or tomorrow prolly. Got the accessories waitin just gotta run to the shop.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Which sight did you end up going with for your Ret.? Can't wait to hear your thoughts on the Ret. and see some pics of the finished product!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Congrats Chase going to be a nice shooter.


----------



## Hoythunter01

*2011 NABA Show !!*

Here's a few I took today. Tomorrow will be better since I was like a kid in a candy store.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Couple more......


----------



## Hoythunter01

A Black Zeus set up with Axion Archery Products and Rob Maitland with his creations.


----------



## olehemlock

Can't wait to get my hands the Retribution, that all camo looks sweet Like the side plates too. Great job Rob:cheers:


----------



## ka30270

WHOLY SMOKES!!!!!! These bows are a thing of beauty!! Thanks for the pics, I have been checking this thread ALL day. Can't wait to see more!!!!!!!! Some of these pics need to be posted in the General Archery Discussion forum.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Bows look awesome, have fun at the show and keep us posted on everybodys response to the new bows!


----------



## ChaseK

Dang it man!

I was almost satisfied with my Ret. Now I'm gonna have to get the durn speed cams and a Zeus...

Lol bows look awesome Rob. What's everyones opinions on em so far?


----------



## bushmasterar15

I'm more excited then a kid in a candy store. Maybe I'll get my Zeus before the first leg of the Triple Crown. These
bows are a work of art.


----------



## redhookred1

WOW! The New Bows Look Great!! Great Job Rob!!!!


----------



## ChaseK

Hey Rob, you might be gettin a call from a feller in SC here soon. I showed him the Ret and he liked it a lot! I didn't have it set up to shoot but he really liked the look and feel of it. Said he'd look at your website and prolly call and talk to you. 

He's only got a small shop but he said he likes the smaller companies so he doesn't have to sell a blue million bows to keep dealer status and what not. 

Just a heads up! He was def impressed.


----------



## Hoythunter01

I had a hard time leaving these bows alone today. The VTR cams are everything Rob promised. You know an arrow is smoking when you have to scrape the melted plastic from the target off the shaft when she sinks in. Crisp shot and smooth. I can't wait to set these cams up at 30" draw.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Everyone notice the Maitland shirts on the table in the back ????


----------



## svbbubba

olehemlock said:


> Can't wait to get my hands the Retribution, that all camo looks sweet Like the side plates too. Great job Rob:cheers:


 X-2.......:jam:


----------



## ChaseK

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Which sight did you end up going with for your Ret.? Can't wait to hear your thoughts on the Ret. and see some pics of the finished product!


Right now a Trophy Ridge micro alpha V5 with dovetail. Looking to find a Hogg It from the classifieds after taxes get back. 

I'm trying to decide what class to set it up for for 3D...may go just Bowhunter and order speed cams.


----------



## ChaseK

Hoythunter01 said:


> Everyone notice the Maitland shirts on the table in the back ????


I want a couple of those! I'll call you here in a bit man. I know y'all are a few hours behind us on the east coast lol.


----------



## Hoythunter01

*Couple more.....*

VTR Cams ready for battle !!


----------



## Hoythunter01

Notice all the top cam adjustment......

Well, i'm outa here. Have to get some coffee and off to see the "Wizard" !! Later on.........


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I know Rob said the VTR cams have a draw stop on both cams, but what kind of draw stops are they? Can you get a real close up pic showing the stops please?


----------



## olehemlock

Man, these new boys are bad arse looking, keep the pics coming:thumbs_up Some close ups of the grip would be nice, like the laminated side plates.


----------



## ka30270

Hoythunter01 said:


> Notice all the top cam adjustment......


Yep, I also like the way the string/cable tracks have longer curves that aren't as sharp as some others, less potential string/serving problem areas.


----------



## roosclan

Hoythunter01 said:


> I had a hard time leaving these bows alone today. The VTR cams are everything Rob promised. You know an arrow is smoking when you have to scrape the melted plastic from the target off the shaft when she sinks in. Crisp shot and smooth. I can't wait to set these cams up at 30" draw.


How harsh are they compared to the VTX cams? They'll obviously be harder than the VTX, but how much?


----------



## bukhuntr

finally got my retribution all set up and ready to go.
here's a couple of pics.


----------



## Texbama

roosclan said:


> How harsh are they compared to the VTX cams? They'll obviously be harder than the VTX, but how much?


That is a question I have plus how does the draw compare to other bows rated at 340 IBO. I am going to hold off ordering a Retribution until the reviews of the VTR cam start coming in. I want more information before buying one without being able to shoot it first hand.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Awesome looking bow bukhuntr, really looks nice!


----------



## white4

bukhuntr said:


> finally got my retribution all set up and ready to go.
> here's a couple of pics.


Looks great I can not wait to see what you have to say after you shoot it.


----------



## white4

Any idea when the upgrade kits will be available?I hope the new bows and upgrades are going to be available very soon.


----------



## KurtVL

Awesome new bows

I think my retribution needs a upgrade


----------



## Hoythunter01

roosclan said:


> How harsh are they compared to the VTX cams? They'll obviously be harder than the VTX, but how much?


You can feel these fall into the valley slightly compared to the VTX's that you couldn't feel at all. At the shot, if you weren't paying close attention to it.......you couldn't tell me what cams are on there. These VTR's are smooth also with the speed to "Seal the Deal" !!!


----------



## Hoythunter01

Texbama said:


> That is a question I have plus how does the draw compare to other bows rated at 340 IBO. I am going to hold off ordering a Retribution until the reviews of the VTR cam start coming in. I want more information before buying one without being able to shoot it first hand.


I mentioned previously that I had a hard time leaving the Retribution with the VTR Cams alone. These VTR's are a smooth drawing cam system.


----------



## Hoythunter01

white4 said:


> Any idea when the upgrade kits will be available?I hope the new bows and upgrades are going to be available very soon.


I really wish I could give you an answer to that. I'm needing them also.


----------



## Hoythunter01

bukhuntr said:


> finally got my retribution all set up and ready to go.
> here's a couple of pics.


Get ready to fall in love all over again. Very nice looking rig !! Looks like the small version of one of my Zeus'


----------



## Hoythunter01

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1421497

The remaining 2011 Maitland Bow pics......


----------



## Hit-em

Hoythunter01 said:


> You can feel these fall into the valley slightly compared to the VTX's that you couldn't feel at all. At the shot, if you weren't paying close attention to it.......you couldn't tell me what cams are on there. These VTR's are smooth also with the speed to "Seal the Deal" !!!


Doe the VTR's have a stiff wall at the front or in the middle ?
How much of a valley would you say these have ? 
Can you settle into the valley or is it going to keep you on your toes ??
I'm assuming the draw stops are stopping at the cables ...?
Any more info would be appreciated ...


----------



## ChaseK

Oh my!

That's all I got to say about my Ret. 

Oh my x10!! Lol


----------



## Hoythunter01

Memaining Retribution pics are posted. Post #16

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1421497


----------



## Hoythunter01

ChaseK said:


> Oh my!
> 
> That's all I got to say about my Ret.
> 
> Oh my x10!! Lol


I'm guessing you got some string time in today ???


----------



## bushmasterar15

I'm ready for some string time with the Zeus. Wish I was there at the show.


----------



## ChaseK

Hoythunter01 said:


> I'm guessing you got some string time in today ???


Why yes I did. And O M and G! Lol

Still gotta tweak with it and get it closer in tune but wow...I couldn't pull it off the target. It and my Xtreme stabilizer were made for each other! It will be my 3D and hunting rig for sure. Unless i end up with another one with VTRs.


Quick question those with 60lb limbs, what is yalls limb deflection? Mines 71 trying to see if it's supposed to be 60 cuz the ad said it was a 60-70.


----------



## Hoythunter01

ChaseK said:


> Why yes I did. And O M and G! Lol
> 
> Still gotta tweak with it and get it closer in tune but wow...I couldn't pull it off the target. It and my Xtreme stabilizer were made for each other! It will be my 3D and hunting rig for sure. Unless i end up with another one with VTRs.
> 
> 
> Quick question those with 60lb limbs, what is yalls limb deflection? Mines 71 trying to see if it's supposed to be 60 cuz the ad said it was a 60-70.


72 limb deflection on my Retribution and mine is a 60-70 pounder. (Zeus is a 60 pounder and I have #62 on my limbs)

Check your AtoA measurement.


----------



## The Rattler

What a great looking bow and with that string suppressor you cant go wrong


----------



## Hoythunter01

The Rattler said:


> What a great looking bow and with that string suppressor you cant go wrong


Shame on you Kirk !!! That was my job and I showed up at the show and all the bows had the Rattler on them. I was happy regardless....good job !!!


----------



## The Rattler

Great job Mike


----------



## ChaseK

Hoythunter01 said:


> 72 limb deflection on my Retribution and mine is a 60-70 pounder. (Zeus is a 60 pounder and I have #62 on my limbs)
> 
> Check your AtoA measurement.


K I know my ata was off by about 1/8". The BH was off too. Didn't have time to get right tonight but Tuesday me and a buddy are gonna get it back to spec and go from there. It's only maxin at 60lbs...


----------



## Hoythunter01

Chase......

Mine measured 33 1/4 AtoA at 69 lbs with the #72 def limbs. You mentioned 1/8" off. Is that 33 1/8 or 32 7/8 ???


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Well, I met up with Matt today (USNarcher) and got to play with a Zeus for a little bit. WOW!!! What a draw cycle!! As smooth or smoother than ANYTHING I've ever pulled!! Matt stated that the blue anodized riser was not up to par (as far as finish) according to Rob. It was as good or better than ANYTHING I've ever seen!! Can't wait to see the new...better 2011 anodizing!! I mean, even the incredible finish on the cams was way better than ANYTHING I've seen!! The bow draws and holds much more like a 44"-46" ata bow!! Matt stated that the bow was set around 59lbs. This was after I had drawn the bow and guessed around 52-53lbs.!! The limbs were perfectly square to the riser with NO limb twist or lean, which was also true of the cams...NO lean at brace height or at full draw. The only thing I couldn't really get a feel for was the grip. The bow had grip tape which was built up around the palm of the hand, creating a little higher wrist feeling. Even with the grip tape, the grip felt very natural AND neutral!! With the addition of the Vapor Trail strings...this thing is a winner for sure!!! Looking forward to outdoor more than I have in years!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

:blob1::target: I want mine here soon. You guy's aren't making this easy on me.


----------



## ChaseK

Hoythunter01 said:


> Chase......
> 
> Mine measured 33 1/4 AtoA at 69 lbs with the #72 def limbs. You mentioned 1/8" off. Is that 33 1/8 or 32 7/8 ???


33 1/4". My limbs say 071.


----------



## KurtVL

70 lb retribution

72 deflection limbs

60 lb Zeus

62 deflection limbs

Hope this helps


----------



## ChaseK

Hmm. Reckon I'll be pullin the strings and cables off and measuring them then. It def should be a 70lber. 

They're custom strings anyways so I'll have to check em. 

I'll let y'all know what happens.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Same numbers as the rest of us but your getting around 60 lbs.............

Your blocks aren't turned already are they ???


----------



## roosclan

Hoythunter01 said:


> You can feel these fall into the valley slightly compared to the VTX's that you couldn't feel at all. At the shot, if you weren't paying close attention to it.......you couldn't tell me what cams are on there. These VTR's are smooth also with the speed to "Seal the Deal" !!!


Dang you! I was hoping you'd say it was really harsh so I could justify sticking with the VTX cams. Now I'll have to spend the money to upgrade to the VTR cams! At 27" draw, I need all the speed help I can get, and to do it with almost no change in smoothness...:drool:






So... is anyone interested in 400rds of M2 ball ammo (.30-06, Twin Cities arsenal, 1953) for their Garand, or a straight razor with acid etched Freemason symbols on it made in 1870 or so? I have a cam/limb upgrade to fund!


----------



## ChaseK

Hoythunter01 said:


> Same numbers as the rest of us but your getting around 60 lbs.............
> 
> Your blocks aren't turned already are they ???


Don't think so. I know my BH is like 7 1/4" and it's pushing hard on the string stop too. 

Didn't have time to do much other than try to adjust DL and shoot it lol.


----------



## archerynutNB

Haven't been on here in a while. The new bows look "Awesome" Rob! That new cam looks smok'in hot...annnd looks like it will be smooooooth as well! :thumbs_up


----------



## Hoythunter01

ChaseK said:


> Don't think so. I know my BH is like 7 1/4" and it's pushing hard on the string stop too.
> 
> Didn't have time to do much other than try to adjust DL and shoot it lol.


It all takes time Chase. Get it all straightened out and enjoy. If you need any help, you have my number.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Well I gotta say the new bows look outstanding. I can't wait to see how well those new cams feel/shoot. The new camo looks very nice as well. One question...I noticed in the pics the addition of Limbsaver limb dampeners, will this be a stock feature on the 2011 bows?


----------



## Hoythunter01

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Well I gotta say the new bows look outstanding. I can't wait to see how well those new cams feel/shoot. The new camo looks very nice as well. One question...I noticed in the pics the addition of Limbsaver limb dampeners, will this be a stock feature on the 2011 bows?


I wish I had an answer for you but I don't know the answer to that question.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

So how would you compare the back wall on the VTR cams to the VTX cams? Seeing as the VTR cams have 2 stops I would think it's even more solid.


----------



## ChaseK

Hoythunter01 said:


> It all takes time Chase. Get it all straightened out and enjoy. If you need any help, you have my number.


Yeah I'll get it. Either way its shooting great now. No tellin how much better it'll be when it's actually tuned haha




For those of y'all with 28" draw, what mods do y'all have and where do you have em set at?

Thanks


----------



## KurtVL

Wondering how many Maitland brothers/sisters are getting a 2011?

It's either a press this year or a 60 lb retribution VTR


----------



## white4

Well at this point I want the upgrade kit.I hope to do that this year and from what I hear I better start saving for next year lol.Glad to here the show went well and thanks hoythunter for all the updates.Get back with Rob now and get the upgrade kits ready to get out there lol this waiting game is not fun.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I'm up in the air on what to do...either get a 2011 Zeus with VTR cams, or get the VTR cam upgrade kit for my 2010 Ret. Decisions decisions.:set1_thinking: I'm totally happy with my Ret. as it is, which is making the decision even harder!


----------



## white4

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> I'm up in the air on what to do...either get a 2011 Zeus with VTR cams, or get the VTR cam upgrade kit for my 2010 Ret. Decisions decisions.:set1_thinking:


If you can not decide then do both buddy.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Now you being a married man...you know I just can't get that past the wife!


----------



## Hoythunter01

white4 said:


> Well at this point I want the upgrade kit.I hope to do that this year and from what I hear I better start saving for next year lol.Glad to here the show went well and thanks hoythunter for all the updates.Get back with Rob now and get the upgrade kits ready to get out there lol this waiting game is not fun.


I'm waiting on the upgrade kits as well Bro.


----------



## roosclan

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Now you being a married man...you know I just can't get that past the wife!


Does she know about the upgrade kit? If not, then pitch the idea of getting two bows for a few days. When her anyeurism heals, suddenly "discover" that you can get one bow and a less expensive upgrade for your current bow and won't have to buy two bows! It might go over better that way.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

roosclan said:


> Does she know about the upgrade kit? If not, then pitch the idea of getting two bows for a few days. When her anyeurism heals, suddenly "discover" that you can get one bow and a less expensive upgrade for your current bow and won't have to buy two bows! It might go over better that way.


He's married with 7 children!!!!!!! I would listen to this man!!!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

LOL...unfortunately she's aware of all things archery, she shoots herself! She's a member here on AT as well!!!


----------



## Hoythunter01

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> LOL...unfortunately she's aware of all things archery, she shoots herself! She's a member here on AT as well!!!


Good luck with that then.........

Dinner and flowers ???


----------



## roosclan

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> LOL...unfortunately she's aware of all things archery, she shoots herself! She's a member here on AT as well!!!


Then I'm afraid you're out of options, other than a nice diamond ring for her...


----------



## ChaseK

roosclan said:


> Then I'm afraid you're out of options, other than a nice diamond ring for her...


Tis why I'm single! Lol


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Let's keep this up top!!! Hi, Maitland Nation!!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Maitland Nation all the way...


----------



## ka30270

Mornin' Maitland Nation..................


----------



## USNarcher

ChaseK said:


> Right now a Trophy Ridge micro alpha V5 with dovetail. Looking to find a Hogg It from the classifieds after taxes get back.
> 
> I'm trying to decide what class to set it up for for 3D...may go just Bowhunter and order speed cams.


Hey Chase if you want a Hogg-It with .019 pins and wrap send me a PM and I'll make you a great deal on one.


----------



## USNarcher

NEVADAPRO said:


> Well, I met up with Matt today (USNarcher) and got to play with a Zeus for a little bit. WOW!!! What a draw cycle!! As smooth or smoother than ANYTHING I've ever pulled!! Matt stated that the blue anodized riser was not up to par (as far as finish) according to Rob. It was as good or better than ANYTHING I've ever seen!! Can't wait to see the new...better 2011 anodizing!! I mean, even the incredible finish on the cams was way better than ANYTHING I've seen!! The bow draws and holds much more like a 44"-46" ata bow!! Matt stated that the bow was set around 59lbs. This was after I had drawn the bow and guessed around 52-53lbs.!! The limbs were perfectly square to the riser with NO limb twist or lean, which was also true of the cams...NO lean at brace height or at full draw. The only thing I couldn't really get a feel for was the grip. The bow had grip tape which was built up around the palm of the hand, creating a little higher wrist feeling. Even with the grip tape, the grip felt very natural AND neutral!! With the addition of the Vapor Trail strings...this thing is a winner for sure!!! Looking forward to outdoor more than I have in years!!


Hey Todd, Scott's bow was actually set at 63lbs. I forgot that he tweeked on it and preloaded the cams a bit to squeeze out some more DL.


----------



## USNarcher

Well Vegas is over and all I can say is that I wish I would have had my Zeus. I got to meet Todd and CB and talk some Maitland there. CB has a chomed out Zeus that really stuck out on the line. And it was kind of ironic that I showed off Scotts bow to Todd on Saturday and they ended up shooting side by side on Sunday. The 7 am line I might add. Sorry Todd. Glad to see that everyone likes the new line up.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Got off the phone last night with Rob and the Dealer Network is growing everyday. Gotta love it when a plan comes together.

He'll have some more good news for everyone but it's not my place to say. (it's hard not to)

2011 was projected to be an awesome year for MaitlandUSA. I believe we nailed it !!!

Everyone grab your sunglasses..... Maitland's future is looking bright !!

Party at Rob's house !!!!!!!!!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

USNarcher said:


> Hey Todd, Scott's bow was actually set at 63lbs. I forgot that he tweeked on it and preloaded the cams a bit to squeeze out some more DL.


Yea, Scott told me!!! I couldn't believe it!! SOOO smooth and I guessed 53lbs!!!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

USNarcher said:


> Well Vegas is over and all I can say is that I wish I would have had my Zeus. I got to meet Todd and CB and talk some Maitland there. CB has a chomed out Zeus that really stuck out on the line. And it was kind of ironic that I showed off Scotts bow to Todd on Saturday and they ended up shooting side by side on Sunday. The 7 am line I might add. Sorry Todd. Glad to see that everyone likes the new line up.


That was a little ironic!! And it wouldn't have been the 7am line if I had a Zeus!!!!!:wink: I'm just tired of fighting the grip on my bow!! That will be just one less thing I'll have to worry about once shooting the Zeus!! Love the grip! I see a solid 1510 coming at Redding with the Zeus!!! :wav:


----------



## bushmasterar15

I'm just waiting on the call from Rob when my bow is ready to be shipped. I don't want to call and bug him unless he's ok with that. I'm just to excited and can't wait.
I'm glad to hear that the dealer network is growing and I hope to be adding a few more dealers to the list.


----------



## white4

I like what I am hearing.Come on Rob tell us the news we can not wait anymore.I am just waiting to find out when I can get the speed cam kit just like alot of you are.Is anyone getting the 2011 instead of the upgrade kit I am not sure of all the changes I was thinking to just upgrade.


----------



## roosclan

bushmasterar15 said:


> I'm just waiting on the call from Rob when my bow is ready to be shipped. I don't want to call and bug him unless he's ok with that. I'm just to excited and can't wait.


I hear ya! I've been waiting for a month for mine and I have to restrain myself from bugging him and sounding like the kid in the back seat... "is it ready yet? is it ready yet? huh. huh, huh? is it ready yet? c'mon, tell me pleeeeeeeze!":teeth: He has more important things to do than constantly respond to the pestering of an excited and anxious customer, but I do have some questions for him so at least I have a legitimate reason to contact him. :shade:



> I'm glad to hear that the dealer network is growing and I hope to be adding a few more dealers to the list.


 Hopefully I'll pique the interest of my pro shop enough that they'll give Rob a call...


----------



## YetAnotherCoach

So what is the Spec on the speedcam Ret ?


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I believe the 2011 Retribution with VTR cams is: 33" ATA, 6 3/4" BH, 340 fps IBO.


----------



## Hoythunter01

YetAnotherCoach said:


> So what is the Spec on the speedcam Ret ?


First post on Archery Talk and it's in the Maitland thread..........I like this guy !!!! Welcome Bro !!


----------



## Hoythunter01

white4 said:


> I like what I am hearing.Come on Rob tell us the news we can not wait anymore.I am just waiting to find out when I can get the speed cam kit just like alot of you are.Is anyone getting the 2011 instead of the upgrade kit I am not sure of all the changes I was thinking to just upgrade.


I'll be getting a new Retribution and an upgrade kit.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Hoythunter01 said:


> Good luck with that then.........
> 
> Dinner and flowers ???


LOL...not sure that will work on her, she's a tough sell!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Check this out!


----------



## bushmasterar15

I like the Zeus 3-d pic.


----------



## olehemlock

Waiting.........:tongue:


Hoythunter01 said:


> Got off the phone last night with Rob and the Dealer Network is growing everyday. Gotta love it when a plan comes together.
> 
> He'll have some more good news for everyone but it's not my place to say. (it's hard not to)
> 2011 was projected to be an awesome year for MaitlandUSA. I believe we nailed it !!!
> 
> Everyone grab your sunglasses..... Maitland's future is looking bright !!
> 
> Party at Rob's house !!!!!!!!!


----------



## ike_osu

I got my Retribution today. It was worth the wait. The bow has one of the smoothest draw cycles I have ever felt. I normally shoot 60lbs but with this one 70lbs is no problem at all. Very impressive bow.


----------



## white4

ike_osu said:


> I got my Retribution today. It was worth the wait. The bow has one of the smoothest draw cycles I have ever felt. I normally shoot 60lbs but with this one 70lbs is no problem at all. Very impressive bow.


Thats great to hear .Did you shoot it much?Can not wait to see what you think when you spend alittle time with it.I told you I thought you would like it.Give us your review I look forward to seeing what you got to say.By the way congrats.


----------



## ike_osu

I got to shoot it 20 or 30 times and chrono it. It has a 29" mod in it so it is about 2" to long for me. I ordered the 27" mod last Friday so it should be in anytime now and then I'll get to doing some serious shooting. I was getting 294FPS with it set at the middle setting of a 29" mod, not sure what that draw would be, a 350 grain arrow and 70lbs. I think I can get the speed up more. I set it up and shot it. I did not do any kind of tuning just eyeball.


----------



## Hoythunter01

ike_osu said:


> I got my Retribution today. It was worth the wait. The bow has one of the smoothest draw cycles I have ever felt. I normally shoot 60lbs but with this one 70lbs is no problem at all. Very impressive bow.


Where have we heard this before ???

Congrats on owning the best built bow to date !!!


----------



## Hoythunter01

ike_osu said:


> I got to shoot it 20 or 30 times and chrono it. It has a 29" mod in it so it is about 2" to long for me. I ordered the 27" mod last Friday so it should be in anytime now and then I'll get to doing some serious shooting. I was getting 294FPS with it set at the middle setting of a 29" mod, not sure what that draw would be, a 350 grain arrow and 70lbs. I think I can get the speed up more. I set it up and shot it. I did not do any kind of tuning just eyeball.


I don't have my new one yet.....how do you rate ??? LOL !!! I can't wait to get mine. VTR's in 30" draw.


----------



## ChaseK

Afternoon Maitland Nation!


Hope y'all have a good weekend! My family is comin down for the weekend so might not be on much so y'all don't get into anything til Sunday evenin or so lol.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Afternoon brother, hows things today?


----------



## maitland

Ok guys, assembly has started and will start shipping very soon. We have a backlog so brown boxes will start moving out next week as well as the speed cam conversions. Thanks again for your purchases and we will continue to bring you some of the best bows on the market!


----------



## DimeTimeTom

maitland said:


> Ok guys, assembly has started and will start shipping very soon. We have a backlog so brown boxes will start moving out next week as well as the speed cam conversions. Thanks again for your purchases and we will continue to bring you some of the best bows on the market!


how much are speed can upgrades? in all black


----------



## bushmasterar15

maitland said:


> Ok guys, assembly has started and will start shipping very soon. We have a backlog so brown boxes will start moving out next week as well as the speed cam conversions. Thanks again for your purchases and we will continue to bring you some of the best bows on the market!


Your the best Rob!!! Hoping my Zeus VTR is in a box getting ready to head on home.


----------



## roosclan

Hoythunter01 said:


> I don't have my new one yet.....how do you rate ??? LOL !!! I can't wait to get mine. VTR's in 30" draw.


Well, when you buy a used one, it's not hard to get it faster...


----------



## red44

maitland said:


> Ok guys, assembly has started and will start shipping very soon. We have a backlog so brown boxes will start moving out next week as well as the speed cam conversions. Thanks again for your purchases and we will continue to bring you some of the best bows on the market!


:cheers::banana::set1_applaud::RockOn::becky:


----------



## Anynamewilldo

Got a retribution from upserman yesterday. Very excited. Its as quiet as everyone says but only took couple shots as it 1 1/2" to long. Anything I need to know to adjust the mod. Looks like I press the bow. Loosen the silver screw,take out the bigger screw and swivel mod to where the A is and replace screw and tighten silver one. Is this right? Then plan on shortening top end to shortest setting and should be close. Looks like doing all this will change my nocking point? Will ata change? TY


----------



## archerynutNB

Hoythunter01 said:


> Got off the phone last night with Rob and the Dealer Network is growing everyday. Gotta love it when a plan comes together.
> 
> He'll have some more good news for everyone but it's not my place to say. (it's hard not to)
> 
> 2011 was projected to be an awesome year for MaitlandUSA. I believe we nailed it !!!
> 
> Everyone grab your sunglasses..... Maitland's future is looking bright !!
> 
> Party at Rob's house !!!!!!!!!


Now "That" would be "Cool"! :RockOn::band: Too bad I live about 2700 miles away from Robs house!!!.....:hurt:


----------



## archerynutNB

ike_osu said:


> I got my Retribution today. It was worth the wait. The bow has one of the smoothest draw cycles I have ever felt. I normally shoot 60lbs but with this one 70lbs is no problem at all. Very impressive bow.


Can't wait to watch your review Ike! I have a feeling you are going to be very impressed with the bow!


----------



## KurtVL

archerynutNB said:


> Can't wait to watch your review Ike! I have a feeling you are going to be very impressed with the bow!


yeap, post a link on here when you get done


----------



## roosclan

Anynamewilldo said:


> Got a retribution from upserman yesterday. Very excited. Its as quiet as everyone says but only took couple shots as it 1 1/2" to long. Anything I need to know to adjust the mod. Looks like I press the bow. Loosen the silver screw,take out the bigger screw and swivel mod to where the A is and replace screw and tighten silver one. Is this right? Then plan on shortening top end to shortest setting and should be close. Looks like doing all this will change my nocking point? Will ata change? TY


If it is 1.5" too long, then you will need different cams for it. I believe each set only covers 1" of DL change.


----------



## Anynamewilldo

Thought it was 1 1/2". #2 cams. Was told if I shortened both cams all the way it would hit 27". If it doesnt and I need new mod not a big deal. Just wanted to make sure I was adjusting bottom mod right. Looks kinda funky. Just swivil mod as far as you can and where a hole you can screw into still lines up? It almost looks like 1/2" adjustment with the bottom mod and 1" adjustment on the top cam. Thats just eyeballing things. Havent moved anything yet. Figured Id go as short as posible and see how it goes. Most bows of the past have run alittle long so it might work either way if this one doesnt.

57 deg on sun. Cant wait to get out and shoot.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Good Morning Maitland Nation!!


----------



## archerynutNB

NEVADAPRO said:


> Good Morning Maitland Nation!!


I'm a bit late...."Good evening" Maitland Nation!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

It's just good to be part of Maitland Nation.


----------



## roosclan

Wait, are we the Maitland Nation, or the Maitland Brotherhood? I thought we were the Brotherhood (which sounds cooler, imnho). Besides, the New Breed folks already have their Nation, so we can be different by being the Brotherhood. It will also keep me from getting confused when I pick up a Spawn for my boys and I'm part of only one Nation and one Brotherhood...


----------



## Hoythunter01

roosclan said:


> Wait, are we the Maitland Nation, or the Maitland Brotherhood? I thought we were the Brotherhood (which sounds cooler, imnho). Besides, the New Breed folks already have their Nation, so we can be different by being the Brotherhood. It will also keep me from getting confused when I pick up a Spawn for my boys and I'm part of only one Nation and one Brotherhood...


Maitland's Band of Brothers !!!


----------



## Hoythunter01

I see your online Rob. Done with the assembly already ??? Hmmmmmmmmmmmm....... JK !!


----------



## roosclan

Hoythunter01 said:


> Maitland's Band of Brothers !!!


Ooooh, I like!


Slightly OT, but now I need a bow case. It just needs to get me from Point A to Point B, so it doesn't have to be bulletproof. Cabela's has one on sale for $35 (the Plano Compact Bow Case), but I don't know if a long riser design like the Retribution will fit in it. I'd hate to order one and not have it fit. Should I look for a certain style of case or would this one work? Specs list it as 43" long.

Also, I upgraded to a 2011 Ret with the speed cams, so I should be set for bows once it arrives. Wow, my first bow will be a smooth-shooting speed bow!:banana:


----------



## Anynamewilldo

roosclan said:


> Ooooh, I like!
> 
> 
> Slightly OT, but now I need a bow case. It just needs to get me from Point A to Point B, so it doesn't have to be bulletproof. Cabela's has one on sale for $35 (the Plano Compact Bow Case), but I don't know if a long riser design like the Retribution will fit in it. I'd hate to order one and not have it fit. Should I look for a certain style of case or would this one work? Specs list it as 43" long.
> 
> Also, I upgraded to a 2011 Ret with the speed cams, so I should be set for bows once it arrives. Wow, my first bow will be a smooth-shooting speed bow!:banana:


Unless they made a bigger one that looks like that it does fit barely. I can measure it this afternoon to make sure its the same one.


----------



## roosclan

Anynamewilldo said:


> Unless they made a bigger one that looks like that it does fit barely. I can measure it this afternoon to make sure its the same one.


Thank you! They do have this one that is 49" long, and this case that's 44" long that "Fits bows up to 38" axle-to-axle."


----------



## Anynamewilldo

Mine measured 43" so I think its the same. Said model 1110. Fit with about 1" from string to bottom of case and 1" from where the riser and limbs meet so its snug. Its alittle off centered as the string stopper is against one of the pillars. Havent tried it with a quiver with it yet as I just got the bow. I do have a 3 pcs limbsaver modular stab on that doesnt have to come off. Looks like a 6" stab would be max and not removing. Hope this helps. If you would like a pic of it in there send me your email and Ill send you one tonight.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Good Morning my Maitland Brother's


----------



## USNarcher

Name what you shall. But from this day forth I shall be the Self Proclaimed King of MaitLAND. This band needs a leader and I have the experience. For those of you that do not know I was once the Self Proclaimed King of the Blowies and since by choice of departure they have fallen to the ranks of commoners. I accept all challenges but you must beat me on the field of battle. The next opportunity will be the venue of Redding.:cheers::shade:


----------



## roosclan

USNarcher said:


> Name what you shall. But from this day forth I shall be the Self Proclaimed King of MaitLAND. This band needs a leader and I have the experience. For those of you that do not know I was once the Self Proclaimed King of the Blowies and since by choice of departure they have fallen to the ranks of commoners. I accept all challenges but you must beat me on the field of battle. The next opportunity will be the venue of Redding.:cheers::shade:


HoytHunter01 might have more of a claim on that title... Besides, you would have to be more the Prime Minister, since the king of MaitLAND would be the one giving his name to said land...



Anynamewilldo said:


> Mine measured 43" so I think its the same. Said model 1110. Fit with about 1" from string to bottom of case and 1" from where the riser and limbs meet so its snug. Its alittle off centered as the string stopper is against one of the pillars. Havent tried it with a quiver with it yet as I just got the bow. I do have a 3 pcs limbsaver modular stab on that doesnt have to come off. Looks like a 6" stab would be max and not removing. Hope this helps. If you would like a pic of it in there send me your email and Ill send you one tonight.


Thanks for the info! I'll send a PM in a bit with my info. It looks like it will fit my son's Mission Menace even if it doesn't fit my Ret.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

USNarcher said:


> Name what you shall. But from this day forth I shall be the Self Proclaimed King of MaitLAND. This band needs a leader and I have the experience. For those of you that do not know I was once the Self Proclaimed King of the Blowies and since by choice of departure they have fallen to the ranks of commoners. I accept all challenges but you must beat me on the field of battle. The next opportunity will be the venue of Redding.:cheers::shade:


Redding it is!!! I really look forward to this shoot! I think we are going to shoot Fresno the weekend before Redding, then head straight over to Redding. We are taking my buddies 27' home on wheels!! Should be a blast. We'll have to get together have dinner or you'll have to come by and have some elk steaks!!


----------



## USNarcher

roosclan said:


> HoytHunter01 might have more of a claim on that title... Besides, you would have to be more the Prime Minister, since the king of MaitLAND would be the one giving his name to said land...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info! I'll send a PM in a bit with my info. It looks like it will fit my son's Mission Menace even if it doesn't fit my Ret.


Nope. Hoythunter01 may be a good ambassidor but self Proclaimed King he is not. For one he was foolish enough to tie his screen name to a bow manufacturer. :tongue: Then he must prove himself in competition. :shade: Safari's are my specialty. But I will have plenty of ice cold barley pops for those who stop by. 

Todd I accept the challenge for dinner. I will be pullin my 33' castle on wheels in Tuesday evening before the shoot. We can get together and shoot the Pro Am too if ya want. Hopefully Rob will be there too. Get him out on the course.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

USNarcher said:


> Nope. Hoythunter01 may be a good ambassidor but self Proclaimed King he is not. For one he was foolish enough to tie his screen name to a bow manufacturer. :tongue: Then he must prove himself in competition. :shade: Safari's are my specialty. But I will have plenty of ice cold barley pops for those who stop by.
> 
> Todd I accept the challenge for dinner. I will be pullin my 33' castle on wheels in Tuesday evening before the shoot. We can get together and shoot the Pro Am too if ya want. Hopefully Rob will be there too. Get him out on the course.


That sounds like a blast!! That would be great if Rob would shoot!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Would be nice to head over and shoot with you guy's


----------



## red44

Left coasters :crazy::teeth:


----------



## Hoythunter01

What happened to the Maitland "Group" ???


----------



## bushmasterar15

red44 said:


> Left coasters :crazy::teeth:


I need to make it back to Easthampton, MA. Still have family out on the Right Coast. LOL


----------



## rsarns

Matt,
COnvince them to start making some ILF risers and limbs... some of us Trad guys would like to get in on this.... So we are taking your 33' Hizzie now? LOL


----------



## Hoythunter01

USNarcher said:


> Nope. Hoythunter01 may be a good ambassidor but self Proclaimed King he is not. For one he was foolish enough to tie his screen name to a bow manufacturer. :tongue: Then he must prove himself in competition. :shade: Safari's are my specialty. But I will have plenty of ice cold barley pops for those who stop by.
> 
> Todd I accept the challenge for dinner. I will be pullin my 33' castle on wheels in Tuesday evening before the shoot. We can get together and shoot the Pro Am too if ya want. Hopefully Rob will be there too. Get him out on the course.


I'll never "Self Proclaim" myself to anything Matt........LOL !! You made it to the "Top 3" in your military career. You'll always be "Chief" to me. 

You wanna be "Big Dog" ?? It's yours..........for now. I'll stick with Ambassador........for now.

If this boils down to a shoot off........my best 5 spot score was 297 with 31 X's (Alphamax 35 Hunting Rig) No scope magnification, using hunting shafts, Tru Ball Stinger release, 7" Sims S-Coil stabilizer........and a bunch of other high tech stuff. Couldn't tell ya what I could do with a Target Rig. Come to think of it, this could be "Fun".


----------



## maitland

USNarcher said:


> Name what you shall. But from this day forth I shall be the Self Proclaimed King of MaitLAND. This band needs a leader and I have the experience. For those of you that do not know I was once the Self Proclaimed King of the Blowies and since by choice of departure they have fallen to the ranks of commoners. I accept all challenges but you must beat me on the field of battle. The next opportunity will be the venue of Redding.:cheers::shade:


I love this.......


----------



## NEVADAPRO

maitland said:


> I love this.......


Heck.....I'll be the "Queen of MaitLAND" if that means I'm shooting a Zeus!!!LOL!!! I really think that Team Maitland is going to make some serious waves in the archery world very soon!! Matt, let's go to Redding and shoot 1500+ and make some noise!!! 
I know they will be able to see my bright orange Zeus!! This is going to be fun!!!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Can someone tell me how to go about getting one of the animated Maitland avatars? I really need one!!


----------



## Hoythunter01

Good Morning everyone !!!


----------



## USNarcher

Hoythunter01 said:


> I'll never "Self Proclaim" myself to anything Matt........LOL !! You made it to the "Top 3" in your military career. You'll always be "Chief" to me.
> 
> You wanna be "Big Dog" ?? It's yours..........for now. I'll stick with Ambassador........for now.
> 
> If this boils down to a shoot off........my best 5 spot score was 297 with 31 X's (Alphamax 35 Hunting Rig) No scope magnification, using hunting shafts, Tru Ball Stinger release, 7" Sims S-Coil stabilizer........and a bunch of other high tech stuff. Couldn't tell ya what I could do with a Target Rig. Come to think of it, this could be "Fun".


Mike it is good that you have supporters, heck all the way from Kansas. You need that livin in the fightin hills. I got ya surrounded with family out there. Ya can't swing a dead cat without hittin some of my relatives in them parts of paradise.........well unless it's after noon and they is all passed out. Maybe you too can make your way to Redding. It is my favorite shoot of the year. 4 days of fun unless it's raining.

Todd we gotta step it up there buddy. The goal this year is mid to upper 1520's. We would gladly let you be queen but I don't think that even a pork chop could get the dog near ya. :tongue: I wish that I could make Nevada City. I am working on the warm up tho. We have 3 Safari's up here in April to help prepare.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

I MAY be hitting Nevada City. It's a loooonnnggg drive for a basically one day shoot. 

I would love to shoot in the 1520's!! 2 years ago (remember the Sat. rain where we needed an Arc to get off of the range!!) I shot 535 Fri and 426 Sun. but because of my back and the rain and the cold, I had to stop after 15 targets. I was only down 3 at that point. I had just had my 6th back surgery 2 months before the shoot and Saturday proved I wasn't quite ready for that range!! Heck, I even 21'd Bigfoot, missing the 22 by 1/4"!! I can't wait to shoot it semi-healthy AND with a Zeus!!! Should be awesome!!!


----------



## Hoythunter01

I'd love to shoot with you in Redding Matt. I have a job that has me driving all weekend long from Marshalltown IA to Oakland CA, and be in Oakland first thing Monday at 6:30 am to go into the port. I absolutely hate my job, but the money is awesome. I'm working on another job though. Maybe next year so I can have some time to practice.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

USNarcher said:


> Mike it is good that you have supporters, heck all the way from Kansas. You need that livin in the fightin hills. I got ya surrounded with family out there. Ya can't swing a dead cat without hittin some of my relatives in them parts of paradise.........well unless it's after noon and they is all passed out. Maybe you too can make your way to Redding. It is my favorite shoot of the year. 4 days of fun unless it's raining.
> 
> Todd we gotta step it up there buddy. The goal this year is mid to upper 1520's. We would gladly let you be queen but I don't think that even a pork chop could get the dog near ya. :tongue: I wish that I could make Nevada City. I am working on the warm up tho. We have 3 Safari's up here in April to help prepare.


I shot with Josh Schaff and Darren Collins and Chuck FV Cooley two years ago and man, Josh can flat out shoot!! He shot 1535!!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

HEEELLLLOOOOOO:wave3::ear:


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Ttt


----------



## bushmasterar15

Getting a few more things for the Zeus. Man the anticipation is got me walking up the walls. Can't wait to be punching X's and killing foam.


----------



## Hoythunter01

NEVADAPRO said:


> HEEELLLLOOOOOO:wave3::ear:


Evening Bro !!!


----------



## Hoythunter01

bushmasterar15 said:


> Getting a few more things for the Zeus. Man the anticipation is got me walking up the walls. Can't wait to be punching X's and killing foam.


Take a couple deep breaths and charge through tomorrow. Your Zeus will be with you shortly. Worth the wait, trust me.....


----------



## bushmasterar15

Hoythunter01 said:


> Take a couple deep breaths and charge through tomorrow. Your Zeus will be with you shortly. Worth the wait, trust me.....


I know it will be worth the wait.


----------



## maitland

I thought you guys were going to return fire on USN over the smack talk.:teeth::teeth:


----------



## NEVADAPRO

maitland said:


> I thought you guys were going to return fire on USN over the smack talk.:teeth::teeth:


We have already set the field of battle!! Redding 2011!! We are shooting for dinner or maybe some fresh elk steaks!!!


----------



## Hoythunter01

maitland said:


> I thought you guys were going to return fire on USN over the smack talk.:teeth::teeth:


Instigator !!!:boink:


----------



## Hoythunter01

These guys are "Target" Staff Shooters. Put them in the woods and wait for the Rescue Chopper to show up..........:bartstush:


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Hoythunter01 said:


> These guys are "Target" Staff Shooters. Put them in the woods and wait for the Rescue Chopper to show up..........:bartstush:


Hey Hey....I have hunted in 9 states including Hawaii!! And the only time I was ever lost was right here in our very own state!! Just a little 28 hour lost!! Up near Pony Springs!! It sucked!!! That's what I got for scouting with nothing but my bow!! Nothing else with me! 85* during the day and about 9* that night!! And I found my way out!! No rescuing needed for me! My uncle said that they shot arrows in the air...."didn't I hear them"!??? Then they decided to start chain saws!! I don't know about you, but I'm running from a chain saw in the middle of the night!!LOL!!!


----------



## Hoythunter01

NEVADAPRO said:


> Hey Hey....I have hunted in 9 states including Hawaii!! And the only time I was ever lost was right here in our very own state!! Just a little 28 hour lost!! Up near Pony Springs!! It sucked!!! That's what I got for scouting with nothing but my bow!! Nothing else with me! 85* during the day and about 9* that night!! And I found my way out!! No rescuing needed for me! My uncle said that they shot arrows in the air...."didn't I hear them"!??? Then they decided to start chain saws!! I don't know about you, but I'm running from a chain saw in the middle of the night!!LOL!!!


OMG, thats funny right there !!! 

I was just having a little fun for a few laughs and I got a good one. I know I can't hang with you guys on the "Field of Battle". I'd like to though.......

Have a great morning guys !!


----------



## USNarcher

maitland said:


> I thought you guys were going to return fire on USN over the smack talk.:teeth::teeth:


Hey master mind. A little less internet and a lot more bow builing. I'm without a weapon of choice here. :tongue:

Besides, if your 2011 creation is all that I hope it is, I fear no Maitlander to dethrown me. I welcome the challenges for they will be a class in session to all.


----------



## USNarcher

Hoythunter01 said:


> These guys are "Target" Staff Shooters. Put them in the woods and wait for the Rescue Chopper to show up..........:bartstush:


Coming from a guy that lives in a state where you have to beg to go hunting. C'mon out to the Cascades and hump some hills for elk (over the counter tags). We have plenty to go round.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Beg to go hunting is right !!! Rob and I talked about an "over the counter" Elk Hunt. How awesome would this be ???


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Hoythunter01 said:


> Beg to go hunting is right !!! Rob and I talked about an "over the counter" Elk Hunt. How awesome would this be ???


At least you guys are close to Idaho!! At least there, some over the counter tags exist!!


----------



## Hoythunter01

There are (2) 5.63 acre lots to the right and left of me in this little "BFE" town I live in. Some development required.......

I think a MaitlandUSA Elk Hunt is in order this September.


----------



## animal killer

So what accesories are you guys getting for your new Maitlands? 
I ordered a All Black Retribution VTR 28/70. Im thinking of getting a Spot Hogg Hogg_It 5 Pin with Wrap, a Limbdriver, Tightspot Quiver, and not sure on the stab yet. What do you guys think?


----------



## Hoythunter01

As far as rests go, i'm going back to simpler technology. NAP QuickTune 3000 for my Zeus. Viper MicroTune Sights with .010 pins. Stabilizer is still undetermined.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Heck I know the feeling about begging to hunt Elk. The draw here in Arizona for elk isn't like it use to be. Hoping for the bull tag this year. 
Might have to call Rob and get a Retribution VTR also soon as I find out if I was lucky enough.


----------



## USNarcher

NEVADAPRO said:


> At least you guys are close to Idaho!! At least there, some over the counter tags exist!!


Yeah but then you have to compete with the damned wolves.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

This is true!! It's either "big kitties" here or "big doggies" up there!! I forgot to ask you, what did you shoot at Redding last time you shot it??


----------



## archerynutNB

NEVADAPRO said:


> Hey Hey....I have hunted in 9 states including Hawaii!! And the only time I was ever lost was right here in our very own state!! Just a little 28 hour lost!! Up near Pony Springs!! It sucked!!! That's what I got for scouting with nothing but my bow!! Nothing else with me! 85* during the day and about 9* that night!! And I found my way out!! No rescuing needed for me! My uncle said that they shot arrows in the air...."didn't I hear them"!??? Then they decided to start chain saws!! I don't know about you, but I'm running from a chain saw in the middle of the night!!LOL!!!


That "WAS" funny "LOL"! :set1_rolf2:...Glad you made it out ok though dude!:smile:


----------



## archerynutNB

animal killer said:


> So what accesories are you guys getting for your new Maitlands?
> I ordered a All Black Retribution VTR 28/70. Im thinking of getting a Spot Hogg Hogg_It 5 Pin with Wrap, a Limbdriver, Tightspot Quiver, and not sure on the stab yet. What do you guys think?


Heck, I am still scraping up change to finish outfitting my 2010 Zeus! But I'm keeping all my choices a secret until the unveiling! ccasion16: :moviecorn


----------



## NEVADAPRO

archerynutNB said:


> That "WAS" funny "LOL"! :set1_rolf2:...Glad you made it out ok though dude!:smile:


ME TOO!!! I really thought I was a goner a few times!! We had been told not to drink any of the water in the streams due to a parasite of some kind and it was so hot that day!! I laid in the creek to cool off and of course that night it was COLD!! I had a camo t-shirt and jeans on!! When I finally found my way "Down hill" and out, my mouth was so blistered I couldn't even drink water!! If I had just sat down, they would have found me in about an hour! Instead, I walked for the entire 28 hours!!


----------



## USNarcher

I shot a 1515 in 2009. I starded off bad because I caught my peep on a twig right before the first target and it took me about 6 targets to get it back where it needed to be, shot a 0 on my first arrow 35yrds. And it poured that year too. I shot a 1527 last year in Darrington for our state marked 3-D. Didn't get to go to Redding last year though.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

USNarcher said:


> I shot a 1515 in 2009. I starded off bad because I caught my peep on a twig right before the first target and it took me about 6 targets to get it back where it needed to be, shot a 0 on my first arrow 35yrds. And it poured that year too. I shot a 1527 last year in Darrington for our state marked 3-D. Didn't get to go to Redding last year though.


That's still great shooting!! I really can't wait for this year.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Ttt


----------



## maitland

I heard they have really tiny elk in Washington, lol


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Well Rob, I am finally bow-less!!! Can't wait for the Zeus so Matt and I can duel!!! Hey, either way, it's a win for Maitland!!!


----------



## DimeTimeTom

Finally having my zues dipped and it will finally be my "do it all" bow.
Sold all my other bows except for 1 conquest 3 and that deal is in the works.
gonna be dipped in Atacs camo along with b-stinger and sure-loc supreme sight.

I cant wait.


----------



## archerynutNB

NEVADAPRO said:


> ME TOO!!! I really thought I was a goner a few times!! We had been told not to drink any of the water in the streams due to a parasite of some kind and it was so hot that day!! I laid in the creek to cool off and of course that night it was COLD!! I had a camo t-shirt and jeans on!! When I finally found my way "Down hill" and out, my mouth was so blistered I couldn't even drink water!! If I had just sat down, they would have found me in about an hour! Instead, I walked for the entire 28 hours!!


Now thats "NOT" funny for sure! :no: I know what its like though...Way back when I started deer hunting (at 18 years old) I was lost twice in the New Brunswick wildernesss, both times in late November cold and raining.. Not fun! :no:


----------



## archerynutNB

DimeTimeTom said:


> Finally having my zues dipped and it will finally be my "do it all" bow.
> Sold all my other bows except for 1 conquest 3 and that deal is in the works.
> gonna be dipped in Atacs camo along with b-stinger and sure-loc supreme sight.
> 
> I cant wait.


Looking forward to seeing that Zeus all "Blinged" out Tom!!! :moviecorn


----------



## Hit-em

DimeTimeTom said:


> Finally having my zues dipped and it will finally be my "do it all" bow.
> Sold all my other bows except for 1 conquest 3 and that deal is in the works.
> gonna be dipped in Atacs camo along with b-stinger and sure-loc supreme sight.
> 
> I cant wait.


That Atacs camo is very cool !! 
Are you going to have the whole bow done ?
Where are you having it done ?

Hey Rob, Could this be a option to have a bow done in ??


----------



## DimeTimeTom

yes full bow, i don't like the leafy woodsy type camo really that much but this atacs is absolutly amazing in the woods...pops out loud on the indoor line and blends in so good in the woods...im in love

im having tarjac do it all. they have been the best price for what i need done.


----------



## Hit-em

DimeTimeTom said:


> yes full bow, i don't like the leafy woodsy type camo really that much but this atacs is absolutly amazing in the woods...pops out loud on the indoor line and blends in so good in the woods...im in love
> 
> im having tarjac do it all. they have been the best price for what i need done.


This is probably nicest camo I've seen in a long time !! Be sure to post some pics after you're done. Should look awesome !! :thumbs_up


----------



## Hoythunter01

maitland said:


> I heard they have really tiny elk in Washington, lol


For the life of me I can't seem to reply to this statement......LOL !!!


----------



## USNarcher

maitland said:


> I heard they have really tiny elk in Washington, lol


Yep tiny. But I can go to Walmart and buy a tag and go hunt that day. What's the chances of drawing a big game tag in Nevada? :tongue:


----------



## Hoythunter01

Pretty good chance if your hunting Mule Deer. Even hunting that species you have to draw. It's pretty sad. How much is a Non-Resident Over the Counter Elk tag Matt ??


----------



## USNarcher

$434 for just elk and $674 for deer elk combo. Deer tag is good for the whole state. Elk you have to designate east or west side of the pacific crest trail.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Maitland crew elk hunt in WA :thumbs_up


----------



## Hoythunter01

bushmasterar15 said:


> Maitland crew elk hunt in WA :thumbs_up


That's what i'm thinking !!!


----------



## USNarcher

I will be meat hunting again this year. Spike/cow. But next year I will be horn hunting. We got plenty of room if anyone wants to make the trip.


----------



## Hoythunter01

USNarcher said:


> I will be meat hunting again this year. Spike/cow. But next year I will be horn hunting. We got plenty of room if anyone wants to make the trip.


Definately let you know by the end of summer.


----------



## DimeTimeTom

all this talk about elk and mulies makes me sad :sad::sad:
guess ill stick around these flatlands and keep shootin chickens and whitetails.


----------



## Hoythunter01

DimeTimeTom said:


> all this talk about elk and mulies makes me sad :sad::sad:
> guess ill stick around these flatlands and keep shootin chickens and whitetails.


Maybe we can come down to Kentucky and shoot us some Chickens and Whitetails ???


----------



## ike_osu

I got my review of the Retribution done you can check it out at one of the links below

http://www.ikesoutdoors.com/2011-bow-reviews.html

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1432371&p=1060192127#post1060192127


----------



## maitland

Hit-em said:


> That Atacs camo is very cool !!
> Are you going to have the whole bow done ?
> Where are you having it done ?
> 
> Hey Rob, Could this be a option to have a bow done in ??


 I can do any combination of film dipping as long as Oregon Hydrographics has it in stock. Give them a call to see what they have. We can have it done before assembly. He is going to charge a little more for a specialty dip bow but I would say for a custom it is worth it. I can also do any combination of anodize that you like for a custom target finish.


----------



## bushmasterar15

That sounds great Rob. Everyone can get what they want. This year keeps getting better and better.


----------



## ChaseK

Hoythunter01 said:


> Maybe we can come down to Kentucky and shoot us some Chickens and Whitetails ???


Yes that!

Cheap tags, long seasons, and big deer! I'm n


----------



## archerynutNB

ike_osu said:


> I got my review of the Retribution done you can check it out at one of the links below
> 
> http://www.ikesoutdoors.com/2011-bow-reviews.html
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1432371&p=1060192127#post1060192127



Great review as usual Ike! "Thanks", I really enjoyed it! Can't wait for the VTR cam review as well.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Ttt


----------



## DimeTimeTom

Hoythunter01 said:


> Maybe we can come down to Kentucky and shoot us some Chickens and Whitetails ???


come on down haha


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Ttt


----------



## bushmasterar15

Have a great night guy's.


----------



## ChaseK

Good mornin Maitland fellers. 


Anybody watchin the fight tonight?


----------



## archerynutNB

Good morning Maitland.....?......Nation?... Crew?...Group?...Band of Brothers?.....Brotherhood?... :dontknow: Did we ever get this thing settled? 

We really need an official "Maitland" smiley! :dancing: :first::fencing::typing:


----------



## archerynutNB

How about A tiny dancing Rob.... wearing a "Maitland" tee shirt? :banana::thumbs_up:BrownBear: :whoo:


----------



## archerynutNB

"WOW" Talk about "deja vu"! I just went back to the first page of this thread...where Rob posted the very first pics of the Zeus and Retribution. 
And said "Here we go"! Jan 8 2010 at 7:23 PM.....That is the moment that I fell in love!...........not you Rob!.......With the Zeus! :set1_rolf2:

I "like" you too though....your a swell guy! :laugh: :clap:


----------



## archerynutNB

Just wondering if anyone has info on Rattler Grips. Doesn't seem to be any recent threads or posts on here lately. Is he still making the grips for Maitland bows?
His home page is pretty much dormant as well.


----------



## Sorek

No word on the grips but hes really really busy! Best way to contact is via email!


----------



## archerynutNB

Sorek said:


> No word on the grips but hes really really busy! Best way to contact is via email!


Thanks!


----------



## ChaseK

What's the word on the shooter shirts? Anyone know?


Gonna be hittin a few local shoots here soon and def want one and some
T shirts.


----------



## Sorek

Chase, when I talked to Rob he said that polos and tshirts are in the works but if your in a pinch id shoot him a phone call or email


----------



## Sorek

Hey Archerynut........start a poll on what to call the Maitland "fill in the blank:.........


----------



## archerynutNB

Sorek said:


> Hey Archerynut........start a poll on what to call the Maitland "fill in the blank:.........


I dunno...I don't have the "cranial capacity" or the "opposable digits" to start a poll! LOL....That line was from the Simpsons...Mr. Burns! "Ha"


----------



## Hoythunter01

archerynutNB said:


> How about A tiny dancing Rob.... wearing a "Maitland" tee shirt? :banana::thumbs_up:BrownBear: :whoo:


Make it a Rob Bobble Head..............with a Maitland T-shirt.


----------



## Hoythunter01

archerynutNB said:


> Good morning Maitland.....?......Nation?... Crew?...Group?...Band of Brothers?.....Brotherhood?... :dontknow: Did we ever get this thing settled?
> 
> We really need an official "Maitland" smiley! :dancing: :first::fencing::typing:


It is hard to figure out what/who we are....LOL

I do know this.....we have a new "Brother" in the mix. He's at the Iowa Deer Classic as we speak putting out the Maitland word. BOWHUNTER77 is his AT name. He's working the D&D Flesheaters booth. If your gonna be at the Classic, stop by and introduce yourself.

See ya soon Nick, we have a BIG welcome waiting for you at this campfire !!!


----------



## archerynutNB

Hoythunter01 said:


> Make it a Rob Bobble Head..............with a Maitland T-shirt.


There ya go! :set1_applaud: :smileinbox:


----------



## archerynutNB

Hoythunter01 said:


> It is hard to figure out what/who we are....LOL
> 
> I do know this.....we have a new "Brother" in the mix. He's at the Iowa Deer Classic as we speak putting out the Maitland word. BOWHUNTER77 is his AT name. He's working the D&D Flesheaters booth. If your gonna be at the Classic, stop by and introduce yourself.
> 
> See ya soon Nick, we have a BIG welcome waiting for you at this campfire !!!


"Cool"!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I wasn't sure if y'all had seen these 2 new designs that williamskg6 had put together. One is an avatar, the other is a desktop background. If you chack out his thread in the general section here on the forums there is a link to his gallery where you can upload high res versions for your computer. Hope you guys enjoy them!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Desktop Background pic.


----------



## Hoythunter01

New Wallpaper and Avatar....Thanks Bro !!!


----------



## ChaseK

Hoythunter01 said:


> New Wallpaper and Avatar....Thanks Bro !!!


X2!

Saweeettt!


----------



## archerynutNB

That's weird! I was thinking yesterday when I changed my avatar pic how nice it would be to have a Maitland one! "WOW" I can predict the "future"! 
I think I'll keep my "Zeus Cam" one for a while though. But desktop background for sure. Nice Job!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Good afternoon all my Maitland friends.


----------



## white4

bushmasterar15 said:


> Good afternoon all my Maitland friends.


Good afternoon


----------



## archerynutNB

"Good Night" all my Maitland Friends!...."Good Night" Rob!....."Good Night" John Boy!


----------



## Hoythunter01

archerynutNB said:


> "Good Night" all my Maitland Friends!...."Good Night" Rob!....."Good Night" John Boy!


What time do you go to bed ??? 5:30 pm ??? Have a good evening Bro......


----------



## bushmasterar15

Hoythunter01 any updates on the new bows? How many are ready to be shipped? Are there any new pics?


----------



## bruinjay

Anyone in Denver area have a Maitland bow I can shoot? Pls PM me if you do!


----------



## archerynutNB

Hoythunter01 said:


> What time do you go to bed ??? 5:30 pm ??? Have a good evening Bro......


Ha! It was like 9:30 dude! ...And I'm up bright and early this 6:00 am! Weekend funs over...back to the grind. 

"Top a tha morn'in" Maitland Friends! :ranger:


----------



## animal killer

Good afternoon all!!!! Any word on the bows getting out yet?


----------



## Hoythunter01

archerynutNB said:


> Ha! It was like 9:30 dude! ...And I'm up bright and early this 6:00 am! Weekend funs over...back to the grind.
> 
> "Top a tha morn'in" Maitland Friends! :ranger:


Your post time was 5:22 pm....I was like "What the......" ??? LOL I've been grinding all weekend and even today. Now I get to sit for awhile waiting on a load.


----------



## Hoythunter01

animal killer said:


> Good afternoon all!!!! Any word on the bows getting out yet?


I haven't heard anything yet......


----------



## DimeTimeTom

ello maitlanders...

change in my dipping plans...been a week since i emailed tarjac for some info on shipping and paying still no word back.
off to search for more options. :set1_thinking:
gotta get it out before i get too close to thunder chicken season..


----------



## archerynutNB

Hoythunter01 said:


> Your post time was 5:22 pm....I was like "What the......" ??? LOL I've been grinding all weekend and even today. Now I get to sit for awhile waiting on a load.


What are you hauling? If you don't mind me asking. Don't give away too much info on here though. Just a hint!


----------



## roosclan

DimeTimeTom said:


> ello maitlanders...
> 
> change in my dipping plans...been a week since i emailed tarjac for some info on shipping and paying still no word back.
> off to search for more options. :set1_thinking:
> gotta get it out before i get too close to thunder chicken season..


If you're sending it off to be dipped in a different pattern, you should check out Jeff at Hanover Hydrographics. He does all the New Breed bows. When it comes time to get mine redipped, he's the one I'm going to send it to.


----------



## Hoythunter01

archerynutNB said:


> What are you hauling? If you don't mind me asking. Don't give away too much info on here though. Just a hint!


I haul boxed beef and pork out of the JBS plants in Marshalltown Iowa, Grand Island Nebraska, Greeley Colorado, Worthington Minnesota and Hyrum Utah. Haul them in refrigerated shipping containers out to Oakland CA. Right now, i'm sitting at a Love's Truck Stop outside of Las Vegas NV on my way to Independence IA with 3500 pounds of Farm Tractor weights on one pallet. Easy miles this week. We have our own spread axle, air ride chassis. Not the wobbly wheel'd ship yard chassis that you see going down the roads all the time. These are nice.


----------



## animal killer

Good Afternoon Mailtand Nation...i hope my bow is here within the next week or so. Rob cashed my check so i think he is getting closer to getting it shipped out.


----------



## DimeTimeTom

roosclan said:


> If you're sending it off to be dipped in a different pattern, you should check out Jeff at Hanover Hydrographics. He does all the New Breed bows. When it comes time to get mine redipped, he's the one I'm going to send it to.


thats where my beast is headed tommorow. good fast communication...still no return email from tarjac.

Hanover it is!


----------



## archerynutNB

Hoythunter01 said:


> I haul boxed beef and pork out of the JBS plants in Marshalltown Iowa, Grand Island Nebraska, Greeley Colorado, Worthington Minnesota and Hyrum Utah. Haul them in refrigerated shipping containers out to Oakland CA. Right now, i'm sitting at a Love's Truck Stop outside of Las Vegas NV on my way to Independence IA with 3500 pounds of Farm Tractor weights on one pallet. Easy miles this week. We have our own spread axle, air ride chassis. Not the wobbly wheel'd ship yard chassis that you see going down the roads all the time. These are nice.


Hey Hoythunter..... You sure get around! Sounds like you really enjoy your job! That's great! Me I work at a large commercial poultry farm, raising birds from day old chicks. . we get our breeding stock from down in Alabama! You be carefull out there on that blacktop now... ya hear!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Ttt


----------



## bushmasterar15

animal killer said:


> Good Afternoon Mailtand Nation...i hope my bow is here within the next week or so. Rob cashed my check so i think he is getting closer to getting it shipped out.


Great to hear. Post up some pics when you get it.


----------



## ka30270

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I will get the "pay now ready to ship" call...........


----------



## animal killer

bushmasterar15 said:


> Great to hear. Post up some pics when you get it.


Ya they cashed my check i think early last week. I email Rob and he said my "babies" will be boxed up and shipped out within the next few weeks. That was last week. Anyhow, its getting closer. I cant wait and get all excited everynight i drive home from work and i am just hoping to be seeing 2 tall boxes sitting by my back door. I told rob that these orphans will have a great home here.


----------



## USNarcher

I talked to Rob last night and he said he is getting ready to ship 200 orders. Camo Retributions have been on the assembly line so far. Hopefully Zeus' soon. Target models are still outsourced and will be assembled when they get back.


----------



## olehemlock

Thats good news..........I ordered a camo Retribution:RockOn:


USNarcher said:


> I talked to Rob last night and he said he is getting ready to ship 200 orders. Camo Retributions have been on the assembly line so far. Hopefully Zeus' soon. Target models are still outsourced and will be assembled when they get back.


----------



## roosclan

USNarcher said:


> I talked to Rob last night and he said he is getting ready to ship 200 orders. Camo Retributions have been on the assembly line so far. Hopefully Zeus' soon. Target models are still outsourced and will be assembled when they get back.


Now I'm really pumped! I ordered a camo Ret back in January, then upgraded to the VTR cams, so that delayed mine a bit. Fortunately (or unfortunately, however you look at it), it has been too cold here to shoot, except for today.


----------



## bushmasterar15

I talked to Rob the other night also. Can't wait till I get the call. But it will be well worth it since I'm waiting on a Blue Zeus VTR. Have some 
dealers interested already so should be good.


----------



## animal killer

I love my Ret VTX...but man i cant wait for the Ret VTR bows.


----------



## Hoythunter01

animal killer said:


> Good Afternoon Mailtand Nation...i hope my bow is here within the next week or so. Rob cashed my check so i think he is getting closer to getting it shipped out.


Thats good !!! Rob can buy lunch next Sunday !!! RED ROBIN...............Yuuuuuuuuuuummmmmm !!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Red Robin burger and basket of fry's YYYYYYYYUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## jonj480

DimeTimeTom said:


> thats where my beast is headed tommorow. good fast communication...still no return email from tarjac.
> 
> Hanover it is!


Jeff has done some work on my bows. I think you will be incredibly happy. Great service, and he treats every bow like it is his own. I would never consider sending one of mine to anyone else.


----------



## Hoythunter01

bushmasterar15 said:


> Red Robin burger and basket of fry's YYYYYYYYUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


The Royal Burger (the one with the egg) and endless potato wedges dipped in ranch !!! I'll take 2 please and thank you !!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Hoythunter01 said:


> The Royal Burger (the one with the egg) and endless potato wedges dipped in ranch !!! I'll take 2 please and thank you !!!


Oh yeah let's get it on. I'll be in California at Disneyland March 13-19th if anyone's around there.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

bushmasterar15 said:


> Oh yeah let's get it on. I'll be in California at Disneyland March 13-19th if anyone's around there.


Make sure you go over to Cafe Orleans for me and have a Monte Cristo Sandwich!! You can also get one at the Blue Bayou!! If you haven't been in a while, make sure to see the Wonderful World of Color over at California Adventure!! Very cool show!


----------



## bushmasterar15

NEVADAPRO said:


> Make sure you go over to Cafe Orleans for me and have a Monte Cristo Sandwich!! You can also get one at the Blue Bayou!! If you haven't been in a while, make sure to see the Wonderful World of Color over at California Adventure!! Very cool show!


Wonderful World of Color was great. Was there for Christmas for the whole family get together. Now going back as my boy (6) and girl (3) can't stop talking about it and 
the mother n law wants to take them again. Rob will probably call me and tell me my bows ready to go as I'm on Space Mountain. LOL


----------



## NEVADAPRO

We were there for Christmas and New Years too!! What a great time of year to be there!! We go 5-6 times a year depending on my shoot schedule. We are kinda Disney fanatics you might say!! Have you guys ridden Space Mountain at Halloween? Awesome, scary ride, especially for the kids!!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

NEVADAPRO said:


> We were there for Christmas and New Years too!! What a great time of year to be there!! We go 5-6 times a year depending on my shoot schedule. We are kinda Disney fanatics you might say!! Have you guys ridden Space Mountain at Halloween? Awesome, scary ride, especially for the kids!!!


Been there at different times of the year over the last six years. Always something new to see. I love thrill rides and anything that get's the adrenaline pumping. Come on out when we're there.


----------



## DimeTimeTom

jonj480 said:


> Jeff has done some work on my bows. I think you will be incredibly happy. Great service, and he treats every bow like it is his own. I would never consider sending one of mine to anyone else.


ive seen a few of the ones he has done, they all seem well above average, and his communication is great. he was excited to do a bow in Atacs, i guess mine is a first for him.
Im gonna dress my purdy little lady in fuse sight and quiver and limb driver. b-stinger 12inch and a shorty doinker dish for back weight. may go with solid red strings if i decide for new ones.

im all excited now.... haha


still no responce from tarjac that i emailed about 5 times 3 weeks ago. and when i did get a reply they say to email another person...not trusting my gear to that.


----------



## ka30270

I hate to see this Maitland thread go cold. Anybody received a 2011 yet?


----------



## sinsayers

Not a word from Maitland... We have people wanting to shoot them but cant get our order filled.


----------



## svbbubba

.......hang in there ........It will be Worth the Wait..........:thumbs_up


----------



## DimeTimeTom

svbbubba said:


> .......hang in there ........It will be Worth the Wait..........:thumbs_up


indeed. perfection takes time


----------



## GILL

I guess it's good news. Rob cash my check for the 2011 bows, including a custom colored Zeus.


----------



## Hoythunter01

sinsayers said:


> Not a word from Maitland... We have people wanting to shoot them but cant get our order filled.


Rob mentioned that he had 200 Retributions getting sent out. Don't know what you ordered but hang in there. There is one person assembling these bows.....Rob.


----------



## Hoythunter01

What a long miserable week..... I have another week off after I get rid of this loaded can and get my empty. At the port in Oakland waiting on my pizza......1 1/2 hours of sleep in the last 2 days to get this load here on time. I'm fried !!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Sounds like the Zeus's are getting ready to show themselves. Yippiee


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Ttt


----------



## bushmasterar15

NEVADAPRO you going to meet me for a Monte Cristo Sandwich?? Then if you can bring my Zeus with you.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

bushmasterar15 said:


> NEVADAPRO you going to meet me for a Monte Cristo Sandwich?? Then if you can bring my Zeus with you.


Wish I could bud!! We usually go in April, but April is full with shoots. And we never go over the summer...just to hot and busy. So we go over Halloween and then Christmas/New Year. I'll tell ya....I'm hoping my Zeus shows up before the Lake Isabella Shoot April 2 & 3! Even if I get it the last week in March, I'll get it together and tuned in time. Then we have Fresno and Redding...so I should be good to go by then!! 

Have a great time in "Big Ear Land"!!!!


----------



## maitland

Hey guys, production is starting to move at a faster pace now. I really didn't think we would muscle through this week like we did but we did it! The first production run always starts out slow as I personally check every bow as it is ready to ship. If you want something done right ya gotta do it yourself I always said. Everyone on the first order should have their bows shipped in the next two weeks. We will continue shipping all year long for future orders as we did last year.


----------



## Hoythunter01

That's awesome news Rob !!! What's available, if let's say, someone were to show up at your house, let's say, on a Sunday. Probably a few hundred to choose from ???


----------



## ka30270

Yeahhhh Rob!!!!!!!!! Great news for sure!!!!!!!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Great news for all!! Can't wait....like I'm sure many of us can't!! Thanks Rob!!


----------



## archerynutNB

"Good Morning" Everyone!! :wave: ....Another "work" day. :Cry:


----------



## ChaseK

archerynutNB said:


> "Good Morning" Everyone!! :wave: ....Another "work" day. :Cry:


Yep. One of them for me today too. 5-5....yay

Hope yall have a good one.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Not me.....i'm off this week. Thinking of what to do first....hmmmmmmm..... i'm going back to bed.

Good morning everyone !!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

maitland said:


> Hey guys, production is starting to move at a faster pace now. I really didn't think we would muscle through this week like we did but we did it! The first production run always starts out slow as I personally check every bow as it is ready to ship. If you want something done right ya gotta do it yourself I always said. Everyone on the first order should have their bows shipped in the next two weeks. We will continue shipping all year long for future orders as we did last year.


Rob I really appreciate you taking the time to check everything before it goes out. Can't wait to be shooting the Zeus VTR. Getting ready to get my scope and will be all set. Then off to the dealers to hopefully get more orders in.


----------



## Anynamewilldo

Hey guys,just finished my press and got the dl shortened on my retribution. The string stopper is now pushing hard into the string. Loosened the set screw and still cant move the stopper rod. Is it glued in? Anyone shorten theirs? You guys like touching the string or credit card gap? TY for any responce.


----------



## Hoythunter01

The stopper rod shouldn't be glued at all. Protect the rod with a rag or wash cloth and put a pliar on the shaft and try to work it loose. 

I have mine touching the string.....no gap.


----------



## animal killer

ttt...cant wait for my Rets to get to my shop. i got them both sold to customers already just gotta get them here to finalize the sale.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Good afternoon everyone.


----------



## sinsayers

Afternoon


----------



## Hoythunter01

I have some news.... I got home today and there was a bow box on my front door steps. 

When I was at the NABA show in Reno, I was rubbing elbows with Steve Sims. I wanted to shoot his bows but none of them were set up to shoot. The second day I was over to visit him and was looking at his bows again. "I sure wish these were set up to shoot" I told him. (I've never even seen one in person and really wanted to try one.) "Tell you what" he said, "i'll send you a new Proton free of charge". "I'll even pay the shipping". Told me to get ahold of Gary (his brother) and let him know what I offered you. Contacted Gary, chatted a bit, and he forwarded me to Bill Barnhart. Bill took my draw length and draw weight and said he'll get it coming. It showed up today.


----------



## USNarcher

What the heck. This is a Maitland USA manufaturer thread and you come on here and say how great the Sims are. That's some nerve right there buddy. :tongue:

Just kidding. The Sims family are a great bunch of people. Steven and Gary, Stevens wife Roberta, Allen and the rest of the group. I have known them for years. They helped my daughter out a lot when she was on the National tour. She was even in their first catalog. 

You will like shooting that bow.


----------



## Hoythunter01

I never once said how great the bow was though.........LOL !!!

They seem like awesome people. Everyone I talked to on the phone went out of their way to help me get in touch with the right person. I will outfit the bow in all Limbsavers equipment. There is one of their rests left in Cabelas in Reno. I wasn't sure when the bow would get here so I held off. I was at Cabelas on Monday heading home from Oakland. Now I wish I would have bought everything when I was there. I'll be at Rob's house on Sunday so i'll stop by and pick the stuff up.

Not much has been happening too much in this thread the last couple days and that was some news I wanted to share. I just wanted to stoke the fire a little bit......not with Nitro Glycerin though.

Have a good evening Matt !!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

I thought you were going to say you had your Maitland bow. Oh well. Hope you like the Sims. Now back to your 
regular station Maitland USA. Have a good night everyone.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Morning everyone !!!


----------



## archerynutNB

I was just wondering if any of you fellow Maitland owners are from Pennsylvania? Preferably fairly close to Quakertown where Archer 1 (Roger) (“Design-A-Grip“)lives ? I am getting a set of strike plates made for my Zeus, but would really like a set of “side plates” if possible.
Does anyone know if the factory plates on the Retribution would fit the grip of the Zeus? Or has anyone had a set of plates made for their Zeus? I have tried making a template, but it’s pretty tricky to guess the grip height as it approaches the shelf. As well as the thumb groove position.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Not sure if there will be a option to have side plates for the Zeus.


----------



## archerynutNB

bushmasterar15 said:


> Not sure if there will be a option to have side plates for the Zeus.


"Roger" is going to make me a custom set. I just need either a template, or someone near him who would let "him" make a template from their Zeus, or measurements from their Retribution grips.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Here's the stabilizer I'm going to be using on my Zeus VTR when it arrives. Smooth Stability 28" High Roller with Xaddict aluminum 1oz spike and a 10" back bar.
Have it on my other bow to demo.


----------



## GILL

The machining in grip areas of both bows are quite different. The Retribution was designed and machined with the side plates in mind, the Zeus was not. Good luck.


----------



## archerynutNB

GILL said:


> The machining in grip areas of both bows are quite different. The Retribution was designed and machined with the side plates in mind, the Zeus was not. Good luck.


Thanks! I will probably just go with the small strike plates, but thought I would inquire anyway.


----------



## archerynutNB

Thats one "Killer" looking stab dude!


----------



## Hoythunter01

Nothing like scaring the competition.....

Let's just let this guy win........LOL


----------



## roosclan

maitland said:


> Hey guys, production is starting to move at a faster pace now. I really didn't think we would muscle through this week like we did but we did it! The first production run always starts out slow as I personally check every bow as it is ready to ship. If you want something done right ya gotta do it yourself I always said. Everyone on the first order should have their bows shipped in the next two weeks. We will continue shipping all year long for future orders as we did last year.


Great news, Rob! I appreciate your attention to detail. There's something to be said for putting your name on something as an incentive to make sure everything is perfect. One question though: how do we know if we are on the first order? Was there a cut off date? It might save you a few (or more than a few) phone calls and emails from folks asking when their bow is going to be shipped.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Needs to be back at the top


----------



## DimeTimeTom

roosclan said:


> Great news, Rob! I appreciate your attention to detail. There's something to be said for putting your name on something as an incentive to make sure everything is perfect.


+1

been a week since my "caddy" went to hanover. so excited!

pretty sure im gonna get Athens rellik and zen quiver. and not rigged with fuse like i had planned.
that sight is as sexy as my zeus and the quiver seems to be a hunters dream with the built in bow holder.

i have till april 27th to get her back and rigged before chicken season... so so so excited for this season. i gotta 1up myself for the last day jake i killed last year


----------



## Hoythunter01

Back up top.......

Morning Everyone !!!

Happy MaitlandUSA to you.....


----------



## white4

Hoythunter01 your job this weekend is to help Rob package these new bows and get them in the mail.lol I think someone said they are shipping soon this is great news.I pd for two upgrade kits and I know it will be soon.Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## animal killer

good afternoon Maitland Nation


----------



## Hoythunter01

white4 said:


> Hoythunter01 your job this weekend is to help Rob package these new bows and get them in the mail.lol I think someone said they are shipping soon this is great news.I pd for two upgrade kits and I know it will be soon.Hope everyone has a great weekend.


That would be neat. Me put together someones bow for them from start to finish in the box. I'm looking to pick up my new cams. That's all I need to convert my Skull Bow. 

I'll help where I can. BOWHUNTER77 will be pulling into my driveway around Noon today. My son Easton is celebrating his First Birthday today !!! Happy Birthday Easton !!! (actually he was born on St. Patricks Day) But, today is his party. 
Nick bought a Retribution in the classifieds and needs a mod put on and cams timed. Then were due for some long awaited string time. Off to Reno in the morning to have Nick meet Rob. I'm hoping i'll come home with another new bow. Like I need another....... Have a good weekend my Brothers......i'll be checking in now and then.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Good afternoon. Hoythunter when your there please tell Rob hi for me.


----------



## white4

Tell your son Happy B-day have a good trip tell Rob hi and keep up the good work.


----------



## Hoythunter01

I will guys !!!


----------



## svbbubba

Rob will a Sure-Loc bow press .......work on your bows ? Bubba


----------



## animal killer

I can use my bottle jack press on them. i made sure to check that out with rob before i ordered. So im good to go on that. im looking at getting a EZ Green Press or one of the Last Chance Presses.


----------



## Hemiboy

Who do I contact about getting one shipped to Sweden?

-Carlsson


----------



## bushmasterar15

Hemiboy said:


> Who do I contact about getting one shipped to Sweden?
> 
> -Carlsson


You can call the number on the maitlandusa.com or send a email through the site. Rob will get back with you.


----------



## animal killer

Rob is a great guy!!!! Give him call and he'll talk with ya like youve know each other for the past 10 years.


----------



## BOWHUNTER77

Just checking in guys. Made it to Hoythunters house and had a awesome afternoon. Looking forward to posting with the Maitland crowd. 

Going to Rob's house tomorrow for a meet and greet. I currently shoot a Retribution and soon to get a Zeus. Proud to be part of the Maitland Nation !!!


----------



## ChaseK

Daylight savings sucks when you have to work the same morning...ugh. 

Headed to work on what's supposed to be another beautiful 70s an sunny day. Oh well gotta pay em bills lol. 

Thunder chicken season starts in 2 weeks here. Hoping to get out after one or 2. 

Hope y'all enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Hi everyone!! Have a great "Daylight savings time" Day!!!


----------



## archerynutNB

"Morni'n"! :canada:


----------



## GILL

This thread will be much more interesting once we start getting our new bow.


----------



## roosclan

animal killer said:


> Rob is a great guy!!!! Give him call and he'll talk with ya like youve know each other for the past 10 years.


 Ain't that the truth!



GILL said:


> This thread will be much more interesting once we start getting our new bow.


 Patience, man, patience. I've been waiting since the middle of January, so follow my ways of existential calm and nirvana-ish peace, and... yeah, whatever. I'm getting antsy, too, now that the weather is warming up. And this is my first bow, so I don't have any other I can shoot in the meantime!:mg:


----------



## Hoythunter01

BOWHUNTER77 said:


> Just checking in guys. Made it to Hoythunters house and had a awesome afternoon. Looking forward to posting with the Maitland crowd.
> 
> Going to Rob's house tomorrow for a meet and greet. I currently shoot a Retribution and soon to get a Zeus. Proud to be part of the Maitland Nation !!!


Getting ready to get outa this town and head for Robville. Easton had an awesome Birthday. Made him a whole cake to tear into. He looked like "Little Shrek" with his green frosting. Take care and Good Morning Guys !!!


----------



## animal killer

Another day closer to getting my new bows.


----------



## maitland

2011 Matte Black Zeus


----------



## maitland

svbbubba said:


> Rob will a Sure-Loc bow press .......work on your bows ? Bubba


They sure will.


----------



## ChaseK

maitland said:


> 2011 Matte Black Zeus


Oh no....drool...


Dang you Rob! That thing is absolutely the most beautiful bow I've ever seen. I will have it.


----------



## svbbubba

maitland said:


> They sure will.


thanks Rob that means i do Not have to Cancel my bow order...:wink:


----------



## DimeTimeTom

well done rob...well done


----------



## white4

That is sweet.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

maitland said:


> 2011 Matte Black Zeus


Absolutely beautiful!! Can't wait to see one in Maitland Orange!!!! Hey Rob...did you decide to go with the "static" yoke on the strings? I can't tell from that picture. 

It is definitely the best looking riser ever made!! Congrats!!!


----------



## loraxio

NY911 said:


> Silver looks badass


I agree! That looks sick!


Philippians 2:5-7


----------



## maitland

Static yoke on all the 2011 bows.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

maitland said:


> Static yoke on all the 2011 bows.


Thanks Rob!!


----------



## animal killer

bow looks sweet!!!


----------



## Hoythunter01

If you have a "sweet tooth", Maitland is your Candy Store !!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Wow that looks sexy. I'm ready to start shooting mine when it arrives.


----------



## USNarcher

Redding warm up is in the books. Ben English finished first in individual and his partner Cabe Johnson (spot hogg) finished second. Those two are gonna be tough in the team event for the classic. Oh and they were both in the lucky dog shoot off in Vegas. I ain't skeered.

C'mon Rob get them Zeus' done


----------



## Belicoso

Any pic´s of the 2011 Ret.???


----------



## svbbubba

belicoso said:


> any pic´s of the 2011 ret.???


x2................


----------



## roosclan

Belicoso said:


> Any pic´s of the 2011 Ret.???


as a matter of fact...

here


----------



## KurtVL

NEVADAPRO said:


> Absolutely beautiful!! Can't wait to see one in Maitland Orange!!!! Hey Rob...did you decide to go with the "static" yoke on the strings? I can't tell from that picture.
> 
> It is definitely the best looking riser ever made!! Congrats!!!


Rob

Did you make the riser LOOOOOOOOOOONGER ? doesnt fit in my screen


----------



## maitland

2011 Retribution


----------



## NeshotaValley

That Ret. has to hold like a rock for its ATA, can't wait for VTR feedback. Has there been any mention of when the web site will show the 2011's and specs? Thank you.


----------



## maitland

NeshotaValley said:


> That Ret. has to hold like a rock for its ATA, can't wait for VTR feedback. Has there been any mention of when the web site will show the 2011's and specs? Thank you.


These are pics that will be used for the website. It will be finished soon.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Morning North, South, East and West Maitlanders !!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Good afternoon Maitland.


----------



## roosclan

Hoythunter01 said:


> Morning North, South, East and West Maitlanders !!!


and soon-to-be Central Maitlander!

So... since I'm in the middle of the country, if we have a get together, we should have it here in KS, right?:laugh:


----------



## Hoythunter01

roosclan said:


> and soon-to-be Central Maitlander!
> 
> So... since I'm in the middle of the country, if we have a get together, we should have it here in KS, right?:laugh:


The chickens never go to far from the coop. The coop is in Reno......LOL


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Hoythunter01 said:


> The chickens never go to far from the coop. The coop is in Reno......LOL


The Coop should "fly the coop" to Vegas!!!!!


----------



## roosclan

Hoythunter01 said:


> The chickens never go to far from the coop. The coop is in Reno......LOL


I live in Reno...
















County.


----------



## Hoythunter01

NEVADAPRO said:


> The Coop should "fly the coop" to Vegas!!!!!


The chickens you mean ??? Or the whole coop ???


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Hoythunter01 said:


> The chickens you mean ??? Or the whole coop ???


It can just be the Chickens for the weekend!!!


----------



## FallFever

I'm back !!!! :banana: Back in the saddle for 2011 with the Maitland USA Hunting Staff! A big thanks to Rob for letting me continue to be a part of the staff again, after I had to leave it for a while. The 2011 bows are a real piece of artwork, can't wait to get my hands on them.

FF


----------



## ChaseK

FallFever said:


> I'm back !!!! :banana: Back in the saddle for 2011 with the Maitland USA Hunting Staff! A big thanks to Rob for letting me continue to be a part of the staff again, after I had to leave it for a while. The 2011 bows are a real piece of artwork, can't wait to get my hands on them.
> 
> FF


Awesome man! 

I reckon we can make room fer ya! Haha




This thread is about to go over 100,000 views! I'd say the words out.


----------



## Hoythunter01

FallFever said:


> I'm back !!!! :banana: Back in the saddle for 2011 with the Maitland USA Hunting Staff! A big thanks to Rob for letting me continue to be a part of the staff again, after I had to leave it for a while. The 2011 bows are a real piece of artwork, can't wait to get my hands on them.
> 
> FF


Didn't know you went anywhere...LOL Glad your still on board.


----------



## FallFever

Thanks guy's!
I hade some things to take care of and wasn't planning on being on the staff this year but things are all good now.

Rob said the lefties are about 3 weeks out from being ready, so I will be impatiently waiting.:tongue:


----------



## animal killer

Good Afternoon to all the Maitlanders...cant wait for my bows.


----------



## Hoythunter01

animal killer said:


> Good Afternoon to all the Maitlanders...cant wait for my bows.


Patience my friend....patience. I've decided to wait until most everyone has theirs. I don't want anyone to wait if I take one out of the ready line. 

Everyone will have theirs before I get mine.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Well it's another great afternoon here.


----------



## FallFever

It will get even better when some of the 2011's start showing up in peoples hands.

FF


----------



## Hoythunter01

FallFever said:


> It will get even better when some of the 2011's start showing up in peoples hands.
> 
> FF


There's been a bunch alredy sent out....a Big Bunch. Second run of Retributions are getting ready to start. Zeus's should be getting started any day now.


----------



## FallFever

Hopefully we will start seeing some pics and reviews very soon.


----------



## a/c guy

Hoythunter01 said:


> There's been a bunch alredy sent out....a Big Bunch. Second run of Retributions are getting ready to start. Zeus's should be getting started any day now.


What about the Zeus speed kits? Anyday too.....I hope.


----------



## roosclan

FallFever said:


> Thanks guy's!
> Rob said the lefties are about 3 weeks out from being ready, so I will be impatiently waiting.:tongue:


 3 more weeks? Ouch! :sad: Weather around here is finally turning nice, and I have no bow to shoot. Is it possible to suffer withdrawal symptoms before even getting addicted to shooting a bow? 

I was originally going to go with the last lefty 2010 Ret. riser he had and upgraded to the VTR cams, and went ahead and upgraded to a 2011 with VTR. I didn't realize that doing so would extend my wait times _this_ much longer. Of course there's still the question of what performance difference there would be between a 2010 with VTR vs. a 2011 with VTR. I can't imagine there would be much, if any. Maybe going back to the 2010 riser with VTR cams would get my bow to me faster...


----------



## FallFever

Do to the difference in brace height I believe the 2010 with VTR cams would be approx. 5-6fps. slower than the 2011.


----------



## roosclan

FallFever said:


> Do to the difference in brace height I believe the 2010 with VTR cams would be approx. 5-6fps. slower than the 2011.


Well, since I have a short draw length, I need all the speed I can get so I can shoot 450gr+ arrows at a respectable speed (at least 250fps). I lose enough speed by having short arms, so I'd rather not lose more. At least it will give me more time to get my shoulder strengthened...


----------



## archerynutNB

roosclan said:


> Well, since I have a short draw length, I need all the speed I can get so I can shoot 450gr+ arrows at a respectable speed (at least 250fps). I lose enough speed by having short arms, so I'd rather not lose more. At least it will give me more time to get my shoulder strengthened...


That new "Camo" pattern is worth waiting for as well dude! "For sure"!!:whoo:


----------



## FallFever

Good morning everyone!


----------



## white4

Good Morning.


----------



## animal killer

Good Afternoon to all.


----------



## USNarcher

I'm bowless, what's so good about it? 

I have 4 dozen new arrows just made up and $2k worth of new accessories waiting to be used. Missing out on tournaments every weekend. C'mon deadbeat outsourcing.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Hello everyone, gettting ready to ride some rides at Disneyland.


----------



## animal killer

I got my new Custom Spot Hogg Hogg-It sight 7 pins Wraped .10 pins in green yellow green yellow coming next week. cant wait to put it on my new Ret VTR


----------



## NEVADAPRO

USNarcher said:


> I'm bowless, what's so good about it?
> 
> I have 4 dozen new arrows just made up and $2k worth of new accessories waiting to be used. Missing out on tournaments every weekend. C'mon deadbeat outsourcing.


I'm in the same boat Matt!! Hopefully soon!!!


----------



## Hoythunter01

*Zeus and Retribution Twins.*

Nick and I after some string time with the Maitlands. Different in their own ways of course....


----------



## Hoythunter01

bushmasterar15 said:


> Hello everyone, gettting ready to ride some rides at Disneyland.


There goes your "bow money". LOL, have a great time and don't puke !!


----------



## Hoythunter01

FallFever said:


> Good morning everyone!





white4 said:


> Good Morning.





animal killer said:


> Good Afternoon to all.


Good evening.....

In Greeley Colorado right now waiting on my container.


----------



## bow_hunter44

FallFever said:


> Thanks guy's!
> I hade some things to take care of and wasn't planning on being on the staff this year but things are all good now.
> 
> Rob said the lefties are about 3 weeks out from being ready, so I will be impatiently waiting.:tongue:


Three weeks for lefties! Oh maaan, spring break starts tomorrow (I'm a teacher) and lasts for two weeks. It will be over before my Ret gets here! The secret to life is timing! Mine, as usual, is no bueno!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Hoythunter01 said:


> There goes your "bow money". LOL, have a great time and don't puke !!


Mother-n-Law has it covered for disneyland. And nothing is stopping me from my Zeus.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

bushmasterar15 said:


> Mother-n-Law has it covered for disneyland. And nothing is stopping me from my Zeus.


Hey Mark, how busy was the park today? Well...yesterday now!! Was everything in green? Because of my shoot schedule, we are missing one of our trips (in April) and now my wife want's to go over the 4th of July holiday!! We went last year for the 4th and I swore I would never do it again!! The only really cool thing about it was the 4th of July Fireworks show!! It was awesome!! But it was crowded like over New Years!! And HOTTT!!! Oh well, have a great time!!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Good Afternoon Maitlander's!!!


----------



## Hoythunter01

Afternoon !!!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Good Morning Maitlander's!!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

NEVADAPRO said:


> Good Morning Maitlander's!!!


Good Morning. Will be on my way home in the afternoon.


----------



## bushmasterar15

NEVADAPRO said:


> Hey Mark, how busy was the park today? Well...yesterday now!! Was everything in green? Because of my shoot schedule, we are missing one of our trips (in April) and now my wife want's to go over the 4th of July holiday!! We went last year for the 4th and I swore I would never do it again!! The only really cool thing about it was the 4th of July Fireworks show!! It was awesome!! But it was crowded like over New Years!! And HOTTT!!! Oh well, have a great time!!


Sun-Thurs. was easy day's getting on any rides we wanted. I never want to do another Friday again. Were looking to be back in May and maybe October.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

bushmasterar15 said:


> Sun-Thurs. was easy day's getting on any rides we wanted. I never want to do another Friday again. Were looking to be back in May and maybe October.


Hey, if you go in October, we'll have to meet up!! We go for Halloween but fortunately, the Halloween decorations and parties start the last weekend in September so you can go pretty much anytime between Sept. and Oct. 31st. Unfortunately, my wife has Multiple Sclerosis, so while she can walk, she can't make it through the park without her electric scooter for more than about 30 minutes. So she is riding her scooter the whole time. So we get a special pass from City Hall on Main Street that gives us access to the rides through the handicap entrance, which is usually the exit of the ride. This means that we usually wait no more than about 5 minutes on any of the major rides and 1-2 minutes on rides like Mr. Toads or Peter Pan. We enter through the Fast Pass line on rides like Soarin'!! I mean, we walk right on Tower of Terror!! It's awesome, but I would trade it for all for her not having MS!! Kim and I were there one Feb. and were the last people on Space Mtn...they locked the door behind us after we walked in!! The guy told us we were NOT going to like the ride because it was going to be VERY slow!! We thought, oh well, it'll be fun!! We could have walked next to our car it was so slow!! It sucked!! 

Well, you guys drive safe heading home!! God bless, Todd


----------



## animal killer

Good Afternoon Mailtanders...any word yet?


----------



## olehemlock

Does anybody know the diameter of the holes in the 2011 retribution riser for a 2 piece quiver. Thanks, Dan


----------



## DimeTimeTom

got word from hanover hydrographics that my bow could be done this week....sooooo excited!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Maitland....TTT!!!!


----------



## Hoythunter01

Good evening...... (not so good for me)

I'm broke down, outside of Salt Lake City, waiting on a tow truck to take me and the truck to Sapp Brothers in Salt Lake. Stopped for a second to get coffee and munchies and went out to start the truck and go, smoke just poured from under the hood. Burned wires on the starter, ground wires, possibly a new starter. It's snowing big time and we were routed south out of Salt Lake because Donner Summit is closed. I guess there was a big pile-up of cars on Donne Summit. No snow plows out till tomorrow maybe longer. Is it gonna be Spring any time soon ???


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Hoythunter01 said:


> Good evening...... (not so good for me)
> 
> I'm broke down, outside of Salt Lake City, waiting on a tow truck to take me and the truck to Sapp Brothers in Salt Lake. Stopped for a second to get coffee and munchies and went out to start the truck and go, smoke just poured from under the hood. Burned wires on the starter, ground wires, possibly a new starter. It's snowing big time and we were routed south out of Salt Lake because Donner Summit is closed. I guess there was a big pile-up of cars on Donne Summit. No snow plows out till tomorrow maybe longer. Is it gonna be Spring any time soon ???


Hey...just be safe!! No load is that important!! God bless!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Good evening Maitland crew. I made it back to Arizona.


----------



## Hoythunter01

NEVADAPRO said:


> Hey...just be safe!! No load is that important!! God bless!!


Thanks Bro..... I know that any load is never as important as my life..... I made it to the Kenworth Dealer in Salt Lake. Guys at Sapp Bros. looked at me like a Monkey doing a math problem when I explained what was wrong with the truck. I told the wrecker driver....."Lets go to Kenworth".


----------



## Hoythunter01

bushmasterar15 said:


> Good evening Maitland crew. I made it back to Arizona.


Evening Bro !!!

Glad to hear you made it back safe and sound.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Hoythunter01 said:


> Thanks Bro..... I know that any load is never as important as my life..... I made it to the Kenworth Dealer in Salt Lake. Guys at Sapp Bros. looked at me like a Monkey doing a math problem when I explained what was wrong with the truck. I told the wrecker driver....."Lets go to Kenworth".


Now that's funny!!! Sounds like you made the right choice!!!


----------



## archerynutNB

Hoythunter01 said:


> Good evening...... (not so good for me)
> 
> I'm broke down, outside of Salt Lake City, waiting on a tow truck to take me and the truck to Sapp Brothers in Salt Lake. Stopped for a second to get coffee and munchies and went out to start the truck and go, smoke just poured from under the hood. Burned wires on the starter, ground wires, possibly a new starter. It's snowing big time and we were routed south out of Salt Lake because Donner Summit is closed. I guess there was a big pile-up of cars on Donne Summit. No snow plows out till tomorrow maybe longer. Is it gonna be Spring any time soon ???


"That sucks" dude! "Spring?....Well ...starting to melt the fields a bit here in NB. Had a few heavy rain days, but still piles of snow in the woods. Deer have had a very hard winter here. Especially in the big woods. They are just now beginning to be able to move about again. Even tough on the moose in places. Nights here still pretty cold as well. Can't seem to get a day of suns heat... without a cold wind with it.
I saw some pics of the snow amounts you guys got down in those north western states. Same as the Canadian prairies. "Unbelievable"! Been one "mean" winter for sure. 
Hope the repairs aren't too $$$!!

Here's a pic on one rural road in New Brunswick a few weeks ago.


----------



## archerynutNB

DimeTimeTom said:


> got word from hanover hydrographics that my bow could be done this week....sooooo excited!


That's great Tom! Can't wait to see the final job! I'm still waiting on accessories for my Zeus. "Waiting" sucks!


----------



## animal killer

good after noon mailtanders...


----------



## svbbubba

anyone have a Bow report on a VTR cam bow yet ? Someone has to have one by now......


----------



## FallFever

svbbubba said:


> anyone have a Bow report on a VTR cam bow yet ? Someone has to have one by now......


That is what I was thinking, someone has to have received theirs already. Come on people post up!!!


----------



## Hoythunter01

I would have to say........the 4 new VTR cam's bows I have shoot awesome !!! (just kidding)

I would bet money that the first production run of Retributions filled the 15 Dealers orders first. (Let's not forget them)


----------



## ka30270

Hoythunter01 said:


> I would bet money that the first production run of Retributions filled the 15 Dealers orders first. (Let's not forget them)


I've not heard a thing from Rob in the past couple of weeks about the first run. Just playing the waiting game.............


----------



## animal killer

the wait continues....:sleepy2::sleepy2:


----------



## USNarcher

I talked to Rob last night. Bows are starting to ship. Pretty sure that he said some have already gone out. Probably Retributions. They go out in the order that they were placed. He's had a rough time with suppliers. I think the stream should start to flow consistantly real soon. Unless you ordered one of them pretty Orange ones then you might have to wait a bit longer. Sorry Nevadaboy. Get a black or camo one to tide you over. :shade:


----------



## bushmasterar15

Good morning Maitland. That pretty orange Zeus will be worth the wait.


----------



## ChaseK

I want a matte black one. Holy crap is it sexy!


----------



## USNarcher

One of mine will be Matte Black with camo limbs


----------



## bushmasterar15

Mine will be Blue with black limbs.


----------



## Hoythunter01

USNarcher said:


> I talked to Rob last night. Bows are starting to ship. Pretty sure that he said some have already gone out. Probably Retributions. They go out in the order that they were placed. He's had a rough time with suppliers. I think the stream should start to flow consistantly real soon. Unless you ordered one of them pretty Orange ones then you might have to wait a bit longer. Sorry Nevadaboy. Get a black or camo one to tide you over. :shade:


No wonder I couldn't get ahold of him last night........LOL


----------



## jesse300

how many turns can you get out of the limb bolts from bottomed out?


----------



## GILL

My custom pink Zeus is at the anodizer as of last week. According to Rob. Like most of you, I can't hardly take it.


----------



## maitland

Thanks for the patience guys. This Wednesday we have the bulk of the Camo and Matte black bows shipping out. I will touch base with everyone as they set sail. Is it time for Redding yet? I need to shoot some long yardage for a change, This 3 yard stuff is getting old real quick.:teeth:


----------



## bushmasterar15

Who's got the info on the Redding shoot?


----------



## Hoythunter01

jesse300 said:


> how many turns can you get out of the limb bolts from bottomed out?


I know 5 turns apiece gets the blocks out half way. Any further looks scary since the block is the support. I will get a definate answer for you.....Later jesse Mike


----------



## Hoythunter01

maitland said:


> Thanks for the patience guys. This Wednesday we have the bulk of the Camo and Matte black bows shipping out. I will touch base with everyone as they set sail. Is it time for Redding yet? I need to shoot some long yardage for a change, This 3 yard stuff is getting old real quick.:teeth:


3 yard stuff huh ??? I'm anxious to see what 3 arrows looks like all robin hooded together.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

I had the registration form but I already mailed it in!! You can go to www.straightarrowbowhunters.com and get a copy of the registration form. You can also see the target lay-out and get an idea of where you might want to start!!


----------



## Hoythunter01

GILL said:


> My custom pink Zeus is at the anodizer as of last week. According to Rob. Like most of you, I can't hardly take it.


Your gonna have to post some pictures of that bow when you get it. I'd like to see it. 

What sight are you planning on using ?? I have the Mathews Passion Pink Viper Microtune that doesn't match my girlfriends bow. Brand new if interested.


----------



## jesse300

lets bring this back to the top with my new for me zeus


----------



## bushmasterar15

Nice


----------



## white4

looking good jesse300


----------



## FallFever

Good morning Maitland Nation! Buried in snow here once again!:angry:

FF


----------



## olehemlock

Got a question about your TightSpot quiver. Did you mount the dovetail to the inside of the bow or the outside. Thanks, Dan


jonj480 said:


> I use a tightspot on my Retribution. You can slide it up and down on the rods so that your arrows dont stick out on either side. It really is the best quiver I have found. It is also really easy to take on and off in the tree.


----------



## animal killer

olehemlock said:


> Got a question about your TightSpot quiver. Did you mount the dovetail to the inside of the bow or the outside. Thanks, Dan


I have a Tightspot on mine and i mount it to the outside of the sight housing. SO the dovetail is on the outside of the bow.


----------



## Jackhammer

A little bird told me that my bow was shipping out today Wednesday Black Zeus with carbon limbs!!!


----------



## animal killer

I hope that they are getting sent out today. I have 1 2010 ret in my shop now for demoing and i got another 2 Ret VTRs coming. I got customers wanting to shoot them badly.


----------



## olehemlock

Did you mount it on the outside for ease of convienence or because the quiver would hit the bow if you mounted it on the inside.


animal killer said:


> I have a Tightspot on mine and i mount it to the outside of the sight housing. SO the dovetail is on the outside of the bow.


----------



## ChaseK

FallFever said:


> Good morning Maitland Nation! Buried in snow here once again!:angry:
> 
> FF


Was sunny an 86 down roun here. 

It 72 an clear an I'm at work sittin with the doers open doin as little as possible.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Jackhammer said:


> A little bird told me that my bow was shipping out today Wednesday Black Zeus with carbon limbs!!!


Gotta love it when you get news like that. You sure it was a bird though ??


----------



## Hoythunter01

ChaseK said:


> Was sunny an 86 down roun here.
> 
> It 72 an clear an I'm at work sittin with the doers open doin as little as possible.


Congrats on the "Slack" day Chase....

Take them when you can get them !!


----------



## Hoythunter01

FallFever said:


> Good morning Maitland Nation! Buried in snow here once again!:angry:
> 
> FF


That sucks......


----------



## animal killer

olehemlock said:


> Did you mount it on the outside for ease of convienence or because the quiver would hit the bow if you mounted it on the inside.


i mount it on the outside of the sight housing. i guess for ease of convienence. ive never tried the other way i guess.


----------



## FallFever

Hoythunter01 said:


> That sucks......


Yep, we got about 16" of new snow since yesterday afternoon and it has finally stopped. Not supposed to get above 26 degrees here until next week either so it will be sticking around for awhile.:angry:


----------



## FallFever

Anyone get their 2011 yet?

FF


----------



## ChaseK

FallFever said:


> Yep, we got about 16" of new snow since yesterday afternoon and it has finally stopped. Not supposed to get above 26 degrees here until next week either so it will be sticking around for awhile.:angry:


You can keep that!


----------



## Hoythunter01

ChaseK said:


> You can keep that!


X2 !!

Night everyone.....


----------



## bushmasterar15

Up for the evening.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Helllllloooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## FallFever

Hello!


----------



## animal killer

Hello...so what did we decide on for our call sign? I personally like the Maitlanders...


----------



## FallFever

Good night Maitlanders! Talk to you all tomorrow.

FF


----------



## bushmasterar15

Have a good night. Just made it home from the valley and I rather have stayed down there.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Good night Maitlanders!!!


----------



## USNarcher

Are you guys gonna start tucking eachother in too. :mg:


----------



## animal killer

Why not...we are the Maitlanders...united as one under Master Rob Maitland...Amen


----------



## DimeTimeTom

1 month 2 days til turkey season...gonna try to video my hunts this year.


----------



## red44

UPS pulled up the driveway today and got my heart thumping. Stuff for the wife's horse....
The wait goes on.


----------



## Hoythunter01

red44 said:


> UPS pulled up the driveway today and got my heart thumping. Stuff for the wife's horse....
> The wait goes on.


That sucks......


----------



## white4

I meet a gentlemen today at gander moutain that wanted to shoot the retribution.He shot it for a while and I had a great time meeting him.We had pmed for a while and things came together today for us.Now he wants to see the speed cam reviews and go from there.


----------



## bushmasterar15

:dancing:


----------



## NEVADAPRO

white4 said:


> I meet a gentlemen today at gander moutain that wanted to shoot the retribution.He shot it for a while and I had a great time meeting him.We had pmed for a while and things came together today for us.Now he wants to see the speed cam reviews and go from there.


I really believe that is all that we will have to do! Just be available and approachable for people to ask to shoot our bows and then tell them what about our bows makes them different and NEW!! There's a ton of technology in these bows that make them different than anything available today. They will sell themselves once people have a chance to shoot them and dealers will want to carry them once they've had the same chance!!


----------



## Hoythunter01

This thread is almost 100 pages long......


----------



## bushmasterar15

Hoythunter01 said:


> This thread is almost 100 pages long......


It's because these are great bows and great friends on here.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Hey.....did anyone tuck Matt in for the night!?!?!?:asleep::set1_rolf2:


----------



## USNarcher

No I cried myself to sleep. Another day without a bow and another major tournament missed. 

Well at least I'm getting stuff done around the property.


----------



## animal killer

Hey...guess what??? My bows havent showed up yet...lol. I got one of my new bows. I got my Carbon Tech Phantom(all carbon bow). It cranks out at 78 lbs. The bow is super smooth. Ill have to upload a pic for you guys if youd like.


----------



## deerhunter81

animal killer said:


> Hey...guess what??? My bows havent showed up yet...lol. I got one of my new bows. I got my Carbon Tech Phantom(all carbon bow). It cranks out at 78 lbs. The bow is super smooth. Ill have to upload a pic for you guys if youd like.



Heck yeah! Why not? I will make you a deal.... You post pictures of your bow and I will post pics of my new bow! I will warn you though, be ready to drool! Well, I like it alot anyway!


----------



## Anynamewilldo

Anyone put a alpine mach 5 slide on the ret? I have one in a drawer and just want the darker color. Just wanted to know if it pulled on the cables the same.


----------



## animal killer

Ok guys here is my New 2011 Carbon Tech Phantom Spec are 28 DL, 60-70 DW. Maxes at 78 lbs. Rick Mckinney says their limbs are running a little on the heavy side due to a small plate they put under the Limbpockects on the riser. Measrues 34 ATA, BH 8 inches. IBO of 310+. Im shooting Carbon Tech Whitetails around the 400 grain mark. Custom Spot Hogg-It Sight 7 pins, wrapped, and .10 pins. Ill be putting a Limbdriver rest on it. And to top it off I got my Tightspot quiver. This bow is one of the lightest bows ive ever heard and considering it is all carbon, its a shooter none the less. I love this bow and cant wait for my new Maitland to show up. Enjoy the pics.


----------



## DonsHarley

white4 said:


> I meet a gentlemen today at gander moutain that wanted to shoot the retribution.He shot it for a while and I had a great time meeting him.We had pmed for a while and things came together today for us.Now he wants to see the speed cam reviews and go from there.


That was me that had the opportunity to shoot Todd's Retribution thanks again and I must say I was impressed with how smooth it was but was blown away with how steady it holds


----------



## olehemlock

what type of cam system does the carbon tech have?


animal killer said:


> View attachment 1038167
> Ok guys here is my New 2011 Carbon Tech Phantom Spec are 28 DL, 60-70 DW. Maxes at 78 lbs. Rick Mckinney says their limbs are running a little on the heavy side due to a small plate they put under the Limbpockects on the riser. Measrues 34 ATA, BH 8 inches. IBO of 310+. Im shooting Carbon Tech Whitetails around the 400 grain mark. Custom Spot Hogg-It Sight 7 pins, wrapped, and .10 pins. Ill be putting a Limbdriver rest on it. And to top it off I got my Tightspot quiver. This bow is one of the lightest bows ive ever heard and considering it is all carbon, its a shooter none the less. I love this bow and cant wait for my new Maitland to show up. Enjoy the pics.


----------



## DonsHarley

Ok boys the new toy is on it's way now I need to know what module I need to order for a 27.25 draw length?


----------



## bushmasterar15

Hope everyone is having a good morning. Now it's time for me to get some sleep. Good Night


----------



## ChaseK

Anyone got their new '11?

I'll prolly be ordering one here in the next month or so. Figured that'd give Rob some time to catch up so I ain't gotta be on a long waiting list. 

Hope y'all are enjoying yalls Sunday! Only 5 more hours of work for me. Then back tomorrow...yay


----------



## animal killer

olehemlock said:


> what type of cam system does the carbon tech have?


It is a hybird cam system. You can change the yoke from the bottom to the top cam if you want or it comes standard on the bottom.Also you can convert it to a 2 cam bow to get a deeper valley and more speed. I think im gonna try to convert my 2010 CT Bow to a 2 cam bow just to play with it this summer. But God I love this bow. I cant wait to get my speed demon (Ret VTR) soon.


----------



## XBOWMAN

animal killer said:


> It is a hybird cam system. You can change the yoke from the bottom to the top cam if you want or it comes standard on the bottom.Also you can convert it to a 2 cam bow to get a deeper valley and more speed. I think im gonna try to convert my 2010 CT Bow to a 2 cam bow just to play with it this summer. But God I love this bow. I cant wait to get my speed demon (Ret VTR) soon.


Nice looking setup! The cam system on that bow was used with CSS Archery very nice for someone who liked to change cam configuration. I noticed you didn't mention a single cam setup was this dropped as a third option?


----------



## animal killer

I dont think that Carbon Tech has an option for Single Cams. I have spoken with Rick and Pat both and neither metioned it. As far as I know they will be sticking with the 2 different options. The bows come standard as a Hybird Cam System though.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Have you guys seen the thread in Genpop asking to see the "best looking bow ever"?? If you have your Zeus or Retribution...go over there and show them what the best looking bows really look like!!!!


----------



## DonsHarley

Does anyone know what time Rob opens tomorrow I need to order a module?


----------



## bushmasterar15

Sorry Don I don't know what time. You might send him a PM on here and he will get back with you.


----------



## maitland

Just came up for air for a few minutes and to touch base. I am swimming in compound bows and it doesen't get any better than this!


----------



## USNarcher

See Rob there's the problem. You are supposed to be boxing them up and shipping them. So stop playing Mark Spitz and get to work. :wink:


----------



## FallFever

maitland said:


> Just came up for air for a few minutes and to touch base. I am swimming in compound bows and it doesen't get any better than this!


Cooooool!!!!! Any of those bows your swimming in happen to be lefties? :wink:


----------



## roosclan

FallFever said:


> Cooooool!!!!! Any of those bows your swimming in happen to be lefties? :wink:


I don't think those risers are supposed to show up for another week or so. I'm itching to get mine, too. I can't get arrows until I get my bow, so I have a wad of cash in my bow fund burning a hole in my gun safe floor. I just need to decide on what weight broadheads I want to shoot so I can get some matching field tips to make sure I'm shooting the right spine arrows -- 170, 175, or 180gr...


----------



## olehemlock

If it is, it has my name on it:chortle:


FallFever said:


> Cooooool!!!!! Any of those bows your swimming in happen to be lefties? :wink:


----------



## FallFever

Ya, I know the lefties are a couple of weeks out but... I had to ask. Since Rob is a lefty too I know he is keeping close watch on those.

I took a chance and ordered arrows for my VTR Ret. already. I looked at all the different 340fps bows I could think of in OT2, with my draw weight, draw length and arrow length and came up with about the same group of arrows with each one. So I ordered a dozen Harvest Time HT2's, 350 spine.

FF


----------



## Hoythunter01

Anynamewilldo said:


> Anyone put a alpine mach 5 slide on the ret? I have one in a drawer and just want the darker color. Just wanted to know if it pulled on the cables the same.


Got Mach 5's on all my Maitlands.....never a problem.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Gonna be nice when everyone gets their 2011's. Looking forward to the feedback.....

Thanks again guys for being patient !!!


----------



## animal killer

Cant wait for my Ret VTR....reviews will be great to read.


----------



## GILL

Was I the only Maitland shoot at the Indoor Nationals this past weekend? I know there was a lot of shooting going but, I never saw another Maitland.


----------



## USNarcher

How did you shoot? What division?


----------



## Hoythunter01

GILL said:


> Was I the only Maitland shoot at the Indoor Nationals this past weekend? I know there was a lot of shooting going but, I never saw another Maitland.


Question is.....

How many people did you show the bow too ???


----------



## NEVADAPRO

I'd say Jeremiah shot pretty well! 10th Place Adult Freestyle = 600-110x's!! Nice shooting bud!!


----------



## GILL

Nevadapro, thank you. It's been a tough year. I've only been shooting once a week and almost didn't make it to nationals this year. As of Saturday morning I hadn't even touched my bow in 13 days and had been down with the flu for the 4 previous days. I was miserable.

My highlight of the weekend was getting to see 3 of my friends win their first national championship. What a feeling!




My Zeus is one of the best bows I've ever shot. Those 10 "missing" X's were all me.


----------



## FallFever

Here are what my arrows will look like for my Ret VTR. Got the arrow wraps from Onestringer and they came out great. You can click on the picture to see a larger view.

FF


----------



## olehemlock

Ssaaaaaweeeeeet


fallfever said:


> here are what my arrows will look like for my ret vtr. Got the arrow wraps from onestringer and they came out great. You can click on the picture to see a larger view.
> 
> Ff
> 
> View attachment 1039974


----------



## red44

A little birdie told me mine was shipping tomorrow. :thumb:


----------



## FallFever

red44 said:


> A little birdie told me mine was shipping tomorrow. :thumb:


Lucky dog !!!:77:


----------



## olehemlock

That pretty much means we will be seeing a review from you by the end of the week:icon_salut:


red44 said:


> A little birdie told me mine was shipping tomorrow. :thumb:


----------



## NEVADAPRO

They look awesome Michael!!!!! Hopefully they will be easy to find once they've passed through Bambi's daddy!!!



FallFever said:


> Here are what my arrows will look like for my Ret VTR. Got the arrow wraps from Onestringer and they came out great. You can click on the picture to see a larger view.
> 
> FF
> 
> View attachment 1039974


----------



## bushmasterar15

maitland said:


> Just came up for air for a few minutes and to touch base. I am swimming in compound bows and it doesen't get any better than this!


Nice, Any of these the target colors? Cause some of us are hoping.


----------



## bushmasterar15

FallFever some nice looking arrows.


----------



## FallFever

Thanks everyone! I was quite pleased with how they turned out. Now if I only had a bow to shoot then out of hmmmm... Patience Grasshopper!:wink:

FF


----------



## maitland

Us leftys always have to wait. The machinest always does those last like its a burden or something. I am cracking the whip as hard as I can. The target bows are the ones that have to be babied because of the finish, no dings dents or scratches. Camo and matte black etching cover up a lot but a hand polish has to be perfect!


----------



## roosclan

FallFever said:


> Ya, I know the lefties are a couple of weeks out but... I had to ask. Since Rob is a lefty too I know he is keeping close watch on those.
> 
> I took a chance and ordered arrows for my VTR Ret. already. I looked at all the different 340fps bows I could think of in OT2, with my draw weight, draw length and arrow length and came up with about the same group of arrows with each one. So I ordered a dozen Harvest Time HT2's, 350 spine.
> 
> FF


Technically, the 2011 Maitlands are in there already. You just have to adjust the BH, letoff and the IBO speed, and it changes the cam style for you. I already have an idea of what I want, but I don't know if my pro shop carries them (I don't have any arrow cutting/building tools at all). I think they carry the Flatline DOAs, 340 spine, which should work with my 27" draw length. I can use them from 60#, and cut them shorter when I get up to 65#, which is my goal for this coming deer season. I just can't decide on a 2-blade broadhead or a 3-blade CoC design. My goal is to have a total tip weight of 170-180gr with head and added weights:
German-Kinetics SilverFlame or SilverFlame XL (150gr or 180gr)
Magnus Buzzcut 150gr (with added shaft weights)
Simmons Tiger Shark (175gr)

Or 3-blade:
Magnus Snuffer SS (125gr with added weights)
RFA Phoenix (125gr with added weights)

With a 27" DL, 65# DW, and 170-180gr at the tip, I can use a .350 - .340 spined arrow at 27" and get around my goal of 450gr, with a FOC of around 16-17%. That should keep my speed at 250fps or so.


Now, Rob, I'm burning the post-midnight oil because of a baby. What's your excuse?? (oh, that's right. You've been building bows)


----------



## VanRijn

Shot my best 3d ever with my ret this weekend. 40 targets 2 days in a row and no 0s and all this with my new back tension.  I got a great score both days for myself especially sunday. Sunday i scored 376 out of 420 possible. A personal best average per target. I also got a 10x on an 80 yard buffalo target  . Not bad with a max pin of 60. Ret was shooting awesome for me, holding great and shooting straight. Got my first trophy of the year and it is a really nice trophy this year for the local club. Ill show you a picture when i get it. Well just wanted to boast. Great bow Rob.


----------



## archerynutNB

NEVADAPRO said:


> Have you guys seen the thread in Genpop asking to see the "best looking bow ever"?? If you have your Zeus or Retribution...go over there and show them what the best looking bows really look like!!!!


Give me another week or so, and I'll show them "The best looking bow ever"!!!....getting closer to having it all finished!!! Its gonna knock everyone's socks off!!! :hello2:


----------



## archerynutNB

maitland said:


> Us leftys always have to wait. The machinest always does those last like its a burden or something. I am cracking the whip as hard as I can. The target bows are the ones that have to be babied because of the finish, no dings dents or scratches. Camo and matte black etching cover up a lot but a hand polish has to be perfect!


And it "is perfect" on a Maitland!!! "Yesirreee!!:thumbs_up


----------



## FallFever

Good morning Maitlanders!


----------



## FallFever

Awefully quiet around here today!:zip: Everyone must be opening there brown boxes and don't have time to post I guess.:ball:


----------



## ChaseK

I'm bout to head to the range with my Ret and new Franken Swat. 

Gonna get the Ret dialed in even more and do some Bh tuning so I'll be good to go fer hogs and turkeys.


----------



## animal killer

Hoping to get mine soon. Enjoy your time with your Ret.


----------



## roosclan

FallFever said:


> Awefully quiet around here today!:zip: Everyone must be opening there brown boxes and don't have time to post I guess.:ball:


I wish. I went from jury duty to work, to helping keep future archer #7 quiet enough for the wife to get dinner made.


----------



## DimeTimeTom

GILL said:


> Was I the only Maitland shoot at the Indoor Nationals this past weekend? I know there was a lot of shooting going but, I never saw another Maitland.


i didnt get to this year, had planned on it but work wasnt letting me...


----------



## ChaseK

Man shootin my Ret gets better everytime!

Spent a lot of time with it today. Def gonna be shooting it in Augusta next month! Just the way the thing holds and shoots is somethin every archer dreams of haha. 

Gotta get a new sight for it first tho. Hoping I can do a little better than I did in Gainesville and I'll be in the money. I missed it by like 8 places so if I can change a couple 5s to 8s or 10s I'll be good to go! Gotta get better at the low 12s too.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Hope all are having a great evening.


----------



## bow_hunter44

FallFever said:


> Cooooool!!!!! Any of those bows your swimming in happen to be lefties? :wink:


The question of the day right there! Make that the question of the week!!


----------



## ChaseK

Pic from the range yesterday.


----------



## Hoythunter01

ChaseK said:


> Pic from the range yesterday.


Looks very "moist" there...LOL !!! Nice looking Maitland by the way.


----------



## 5MilesBack

I searched through several pages looking for the Zeus with VTR cams specs, but can't find anything. Anybody got the specs for this setup? Thanks.


----------



## ChaseK

Hoythunter01 said:


> Looks very "moist" there...LOL !!! Nice looking Maitland by the way.


Yeah...first rain in about 2 weeks an now we're gonna get hit with T storms today and tomorrow...yay


----------



## ChaseK

5MilesBack said:


> I searched through several pages looking for the Zeus with VTR cams specs, but can't find anything. Anybody got the specs for this setup? Thanks.


I'm pretty sure it's 38" ATA, 7" BH 338-340 IBO from the talk a while back.


----------



## USNarcher

I'm beginnin to wonder if the 2011's even exist. :wink: :sad:


As for the Zeus w/VTR from what Rob said I do believe the ATA is still 38" but the BH is a little taller than the VTX. But he told me that 4 months ago so not sure what the final numbers will be.


----------



## 5MilesBack

USNarcher said:


> As for the Zeus w/VTR from what Rob said I do believe the ATA is still 38" but the BH is a little taller than the VTX. But he told me that 4 months ago so not sure what the final numbers will be.


Not that I'm a speed freak, but I'm more interested in the speed numbers. I saw the 313 IBO on the website, but the 338-340 posted above sounds MUCH better. When you're launching 555gr arrows, a little speed helps to keep 7 pins inside my sight ring.


----------



## USNarcher

what the heck you hunting that you need a 550gr arrow? An elephant? Washington elk must be wimps cuz they fall over with a 400gr arrow. :wink:


----------



## bow_hunter44

red44 said:


> A little birdie told me mine was shipping tomorrow. :thumb:


:greenwithenvy:


----------



## deerhunter81

USNarcher said:


> what the heck you hunting that you need a 550gr arrow? An elephant? Washington elk must be wimps cuz they fall over with a 400gr arrow. :wink:


I took a 1700# water buffalo with a 475 grain arrow! It didn't like me much!!!


----------



## 5MilesBack

USNarcher said:


> what the heck you hunting that you need a 550gr arrow?


Well, my normal hunting arrows are 500gr at 285fps. But when I ordered a K&K Vindicator I decided to put 75gr HIT's in the arrows to up them to 555gr so I could keep it under 300fps. These 555gr Crush 300's are flying like a dream out of my Old Glory, but they're only doing 269fps. If the Zeus has a 338-340IBO with the VTR cams, they should be about perfect at around 294fps. And if the Zeus is anywhere near a shooter as my Commander, it might just be the perfect setup for me.


----------



## FallFever

5MilesBack said:


> Well, my normal hunting arrows are 500gr at 285fps. But when I ordered a K&K Vindicator I decided to put 75gr HIT's in the arrows to up them to 555gr so I could keep it under 300fps. These 555gr Crush 300's are flying like a dream out of my Old Glory, but they're only doing 269fps. If the Zeus has a 338-340IBO with the VTR cams, they should be about perfect at around 294fps. And if the Zeus is anywhere near a shooter as my Commander, it might just be the perfect setup for me.


WOW!! That is some serious kinetic energy.:mg:


----------



## USNarcher

The Zeus with VTX cams beat the Commander by a mile. Hopefully Friday I will be able to tell you how the VTR cams shoot compaired to the Commander. I won't be shooting a 550 gr arrow through it but I am hoping that I can back it off to 56lbs and get my 390gr arrow to be pushin 290.


----------



## GILL

I got the call that my 2011's are shipping today! Don't hate - just buy.


----------



## animal killer

GILL said:


> I got the call that my 2011's are shipping today! Don't hate - just buy.


i hate you..jk...but im excited to hear the review.


----------



## bushmasterar15

GILL said:


> I got the call that my 2011's are shipping today! Don't hate - just buy.


Waiting for you to post up some pics when they arrive. Congrats


----------



## USNarcher

GILL said:


> I got the call that my 2011's are shipping today! Don't hate - just buy.


Got my tracking #. Delivers Monday. 60# Zeus VTR cam. Black riser camo limbs. :shade: Unfortunately I have school Monday and Tuesday nights and daughter has softball Wednesday night so I won't be able to do anything with it until Thursday night and I have State Safari Saturday. Don't think it will be playing. :sad:


----------



## Hoythunter01

USNarcher said:


> Got my tracking #. Delivers Monday. 60# Zeus VTR cam. Black riser camo limbs. :shade: Unfortunately I have school Monday and Tuesday nights and daughter has softball Wednesday night so I won't be able to do anything with it until Thursday night and I have State Safari Saturday. Don't think it will be playing. :sad:


Right On Matt !!!

Glad to hear she is on the way. I'm sure you will find some time to do a proper "Homecoming" !! LOL


----------



## ka30270

WOO HOO!!
Talked to Rob today and I have a couple on the way!! Should be here middle of next week.


----------



## bow_hunter44

Things are looking up! I can't remember when I was this anxious to get my hands on a new toy! Being a lefty is a pain, but I'm sure at the end of all this eager anticipation will be a sweet reward!!!


----------



## VanRijn

hey hoyt hunter if you put your pro pod on the top limbs with a long stabilizer like that you can use the stabilizer and the pro pod instead of putting your cams in the mud... make sure your sight isnt too long before you do it out on the range though.


----------



## olehemlock

Yep, us lefties always get the hind teet:fish2: mite as well go fishing for awhile.


bow_hunter44 said:


> Things are looking up! I can't remember when I was this anxious to get my hands on a new toy! Being a lefty is a pain, but I'm sure at the end of all this eager anticipation will be a sweet reward!!!


----------



## Hoythunter01

VanRijn said:


> hey hoyt hunter if you put your pro pod on the top limbs with a long stabilizer like that you can use the stabilizer and the pro pod instead of putting your cams in the mud... make sure your sight isnt too long before you do it out on the range though.


Those bows belong to Chase....not me....

Good idea though.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Glad to hear everyone is closer to their new 2011 Maitlands. I will be the last to get one......


Will be the first for 2012 though.....


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Congrats to everyone getting their new Maitlands!!! Let's see pics when you get a chance!


----------



## deerhunter81

I just picked up a 2010 Zeus with vtx cams and I trying to tune it. Could someone measure the a to a and braceheights they are getting, I am at 37" and 7". short of 38" on website. Also string and cable lengths would help! My bow is maxing at 57# rather than 60# too! Thanks!
Jeremy


----------



## Hoythunter01

deerhunter81 said:


> I just picked up a 2010 Zeus with vtx cams and I trying to tune it. Could someone measure the a to a and braceheights they are getting, I am at 37" and 7". short of 38" on website. Also string and cable lengths would help! My bow is maxing at 57# rather than 60# too! Thanks!
> Jeremy


String - 60 3/8
Control Cable - 40 1/4
Buss - 38 7/8


----------



## Hoythunter01

Once your strings are in spec and your draw length is set correct, everything should fall into spec. Poundage scales vary alot from brand to brand.

Keep in mind... Strings has to be measured on 1/4" posts at 100 pounds of tension. (AMO Standard)


----------



## deerhunter81

Thank you very much! Did you tune yours to the middle post on top cam and tune string and cable lengths to your drawlength, so that you could make the minor adjustment to the top cam in 1/8" increments? Rob talked to me about this on the phone. I love the concept of the micro-adjustability to the draw!


----------



## Hoythunter01

I had to tune mine at the longest draw possible, so it would be the end peg. Poundage was on and draw length was set by untwisting the bow string a little. Poundage was checked again and twist in the Buss cable was done. Timing the cams was an easy twist of the control cable and was within 1/32 to even. Couldn't get it perfect because there is no such thing as a quarter twist. I left it at 1/32 top cam advance...DONE !! 

Little time consuming and alot of back and forth to get it done.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Using a T Handle release, I wish the VTX's had a bit more draw length. Really looking forward to the VTR's.....


----------



## bushmasterar15

You guy's getting your Zeus VTR's just mean mines also getting closer. WooHoo!!! Happier then a kid in a candy store.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

bushmasterar15 said:


> You guy's getting your Zeus VTR's just mean mines also getting closer. WooHoo!!! Happier then a kid in a candy store.


Mine too I hope!!! I can't wait to add all the new parts for the "Orange Zeus"!! New CBE Target Elite Sight, New Fuse Carbon Blade 33" main and 12" V-bar and new Easton ACG arrows with 3" wraps and Flex-Fletch 187's!! I truly believe this combo is going to be the best set-up I have ever had!! If I can keep my back in check...I am shooting (pardon the pun!!) for a 1520-1530 score at Redding!! And I believe this bow will be a big part of that equation!!


----------



## jesse300

i was shooting last nite using linejammers and 3inch feather. my feathers were contacting my cable. i was still shooting very very well but is there any other cable slides or anything that can be done to get a little more clearence?


----------



## USNarcher

Jesse you could try a Saunders Hyperglide that will give you a touch more clearance.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Matt can you atleast post up some pics when you bow comes in? Then we can get the shooting report after you get it setup.


----------



## ChaseK

bushmasterar15 said:


> Matt can you atleast post up some pics when you bow comes in? Then we can get the shooting report after you get it setup.


Yeah that.

Hey bush, how you liking those HT arrows? Got some oon order after talking to them and reading a lot of reviews. Cant wait to get my HT-1s and 3s.


----------



## deerhunter81

ChaseK said:


> Yeah that.
> 
> Hey bush, how you liking those HT arrows? Got some oon order after talking to them and reading a lot of reviews. Cant wait to get my HT-1s and 3s.


I just got my HT-1's and 3's today, they look awesome! I will let you know how they are once I get to shoot them!!! The fit of the components is the best that I have every seen! Very consistent!!!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

ChaseK said:


> Yeah that.
> 
> Hey bush, how you liking those HT arrows? Got some oon order after talking to them and reading a lot of reviews. Cant wait to get my HT-1s and 3s.


You will really like them. Very consistent. Will be running the HT-3's on the Zeus for 3-d and waiting on the .422" = Redemption for indoor when they are ready.


----------



## Hoythunter01

jesse300 said:


> i was shooting last nite using linejammers and 3inch feather. my feathers were contacting my cable. i was still shooting very very well but is there any other cable slides or anything that can be done to get a little more clearence?


Hey Jesse....

I use the Alpine Mach 5's on all mine. Black ones are hard to find though...Sportsmans Warehouse has them if interested.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Happy Saturday eveyone !!!


----------



## ChaseK

bushmasterar15 said:


> You will really like them. Very consistent. Will be running the HT-3's on the Zeus for 3-d and waiting on the .422" = Redemption for indoor when they are ready.


Yeah that's what I am seeing. Consistency is a very good thing in archery haha. I just got to do my part...


----------



## red44

jesse300 said:


> i was shooting last nite using linejammers and 3inch feather. my feathers were contacting my cable. i was still shooting very very well but is there any other cable slides or anything that can be done to get a little more clearence?


You could 4-fletch the arrows, it does help.


----------



## bushmasterar15

jesse300 said:


> i was shooting last nite using linejammers and 3inch feather. my feathers were contacting my cable. i was still shooting very very well but is there any other cable slides or anything that can be done to get a little more clearence?


Might also try some 1.8 3-d duravanes on them.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

bushmasterar15 said:


> Might also try some 1.8 3-d duravanes on them.


Don't forget to try Flex-Fletch 187's!! What an awesome vane!!


----------



## USNarcher

AAE 1.75" shield cut max vanes......awesome.

Well the first outdoor tournament of the year is in the books. 1st in team money and 1st in individual. It wasn't pretty but it was fun. 30 mile an hour gusts, trees falling arrows drifting lots of fun. Now I just need a Zeus to do some damage with.


----------



## Hit-em

Any feedback on the VTR cams yet ??? 
I'm wondering what the draw cycle is like versus the VTX cams & if it's worth the gain in speed.
How is the valley on the VTR versus the VTX ... 
Does the VTX cams impact the feel or sound of the bow at the shot ?
I'm really wavering between the two ... need as much info as possible before I decide.


----------



## animal killer

USNarcher said:


> Got my tracking #. Delivers Monday. 60# Zeus VTR cam. Black riser camo limbs. :shade: Unfortunately I have school Monday and Tuesday nights and daughter has softball Wednesday night so I won't be able to do anything with it until Thursday night and I have State Safari Saturday. Don't think it will be playing. :sad:


So maybe on monday we should be able to see a picture of this new awsome 2011 bow?


----------



## USNarcher

Uhm more like Tuesday afternoon. Shippers don't deliver until 4pm and I have class then til 9. It is getting shipped to the shop I think. Which is an hour away. Someone has offered to bring it to me at noon on Tuesday so I can set it up and take pictures at lunch. If it arrives tomorrow. :shade:


----------



## maitland

Orange Riser Pics


----------



## NEVADAPRO

maitland said:


> Orange Riser Pics


The color is PERFECT!!!!! That will look awesome with all of the black components!!!! Hopefully I will be pulling one of those out of a box this week!!!! Thanks for the picture Rob!!!


----------



## archerynutNB

"Mmmmmmmmmmm" "Caramel Zeus"!....Sweeeeeeeeeet"!!


----------



## ChaseK

:drool:


----------



## Hoythunter01

Looks like someone is getting their target Zeus pretty soon. Todd, don't be chewing on that bit too hard. 

Rob posts these progress pictures just to tease you I hope you know....LOL !!

Glad to see your almost there Todd....congrats !!


----------



## animal killer

Oh BOYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!:jaw:


----------



## bushmasterar15

:rock: Man that orange looks good. I didn't see any blue ones in the pic.  Looks like your getting your's soon and I'll be waiting. But it will be worth it.


----------



## USNarcher

Looks good Rob. Makes me want one of them instead of waiting for a red one. Hope that those come out as nice.

Todd you need to sign up on target 50. We can show off to them PSE and Hoyt guys.


----------



## bushmasterar15

USNarcher said:


> Todd you need to sign up on target 50. We can show off to them PSE and Hoyt guys.


Hope you guy's will have a great time at the shoot.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

USNarcher said:


> Looks good Rob. Makes me want one of them instead of waiting for a red one. Hope that those come out as nice.
> 
> Todd you need to sign up on target 50. We can show off to them PSE and Hoyt guys.


Yea, especially now that Chuck is shooting a PSE!!!! My shooting partner has already sent ours in and we are shooting with Don and Bev Kouns...great people!! Don's a level 4 coach and I think Bev's won something like 9 Silver Bowls!!! Should be fun!!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

USNarcher said:


> Looks good Rob. Makes me want one of them instead of waiting for a red one. Hope that those come out as nice.
> 
> Todd you need to sign up on target 50. We can show off to them PSE and Hoyt guys.


Hey I forgot to ask you...did you shoot target #50 two years ago?? We started out as one huge group of about 44 shooters and decided to split up into two, 22 shooter groups. It was a blast!! The only thing that was bad for a while was having Tom Crowes huge aluminum arrows slamming into our little Pro Tour's!! After a few targets everyone agreed he was going to have to shoot first!LOL!!!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

bushmasterar15 said:


> Hope you guy's will have a great time at the shoot.


It's hard NOT to have a good time at this shoot! They really put on one the best shoots anywhere in the country. Everyone should make it to this shoot at some point in their archery lives!!


----------



## USNarcher

I like Don and Bev. I shot with Don this year in Vegas. As for Tom, was he shooting his 80# Monster? I have been there and done that with him. He likes the attention.

We will have fun. Just hope that it can stay dry for 3 days of shooting.


----------



## sinsayers

Just got the call from rob.... our ret and Zeus will be leaving for the east coast soon


----------



## USNarcher

The Zeus has landed.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

USNarcher said:


> The Zeus has landed.


And the Heaven's opened and Zeus said "I have arrived"!!!!!! Congrats Matt!! Hope you get to play with it soon........the Zeus that is!!!!LOL!!!!


----------



## olehemlock

What......no pics:set1_violent002:


USNarcher said:


> The Zeus has landed.


----------



## USNarcher

Heck I won't even get to see it til tomorrow. And of course everyone at the shop is puttin their paws all over it just to mess with me.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

USNarcher said:


> Heck I won't even get to see it til tomorrow. And of course everyone at the shop is puttin their paws all over it just to mess with me.


Tell them you know where they can buy their own!!!LOL!!!!


----------



## Longbow42

How quiet is the Zeus with the VTR cams? What about vibration?


----------



## red44

USNarcher said:


> The Zeus has landed.


NOT FAIR!!! :smile::smile:


----------



## Hoythunter01

Longbow42 said:


> How quiet is the Zeus with the VTR cams? What about vibration?


On a scale of 1 to 10, I give it a 9.98 !! Perfect 10 is with the VTX cams. It's not far behind.


----------



## Hoythunter01

USNarcher said:


> The Zeus has landed.


Another Zeus on the loose....

Congrats Matt !!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

USNarcher said:


> The Zeus has landed.


Will be great when you set it up and take some shots. Don't forget to take some pics for us that are waiting. I liked the look of the 
orange Zeus risers that Rob posted but the blue just stood out and said mine. I know their not far behind and Rob's going to tease
me with a pic.


----------



## FallFever

USNarcher said:


> The Zeus has landed.


OK Matt, pics and review expected tomorrow !! :darkbeer:
FF


----------



## 5MilesBack

I couldn't wait for Matt's review, and ordered a left-handed Zeus with VTR cams. I got camo, but now I'm wondering if I should have gone with black. Those orange risers look pretty sweet, but I'm a hunter first and foremost........hard to get away from camo.


----------



## FallFever

I have had a black/camo or all black bow for the last few years and I went all camo this time also. I think the G1 Vista looks awesome on these bows.

FF


----------



## Longbow42

maitland said:


> Static yoke on all the 2011 bows.


Whats the advantage with a static yoke over a floating? I thought it was the other way around? Thanks.


----------



## USNarcher

Longbow42 said:


> Whats the advantage with a static yoke over a floating? I thought it was the other way around? Thanks.


Fine tuneability


----------



## animal killer

Just got an email this morning. My 2 Rets will be here tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Scheduled Delivery:
Wednesday, 04/06/2011, By End of Day 

Last Location:
Departed - Commerce City, CO, United States, Tuesday, 04/05/2011 

Tomorrow right when im ready to head out for class they should be here...great. Ill get pics up as soon as possible.


----------



## USNarcher

animal killer said:


> Just got an email this morning. My 2 Rets will be here tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Scheduled Delivery:
> Wednesday, 04/06/2011, By End of Day
> 
> Last Location:
> Departed - Commerce City, CO, United States, Tuesday, 04/05/2011
> 
> Tomorrow right when im ready to head out for class they should be here...great. Ill get pics up as soon as possible.


Welcom to my world. I had class last night and tonight til 10. Won't be able to put an arrow through it until noon tomorrow.


----------



## animal killer

It wont take me long to put an arrow on my bow. I actually got these bows coming for my archery shop so they will come to me directly. I havw class at 600 so if they are here before then...the tuning process will start as soon as the box is opened.


----------



## Hoythunter01

You guys are gonna have to post up some pictures.......when you have no "Class".........LOL, Ha ha ha !!! (no class, get it ?? )

Nice to see "out of the box" and "set up" pictures. That would give the potential buyers a chance to see the quality of bow they would be pulling out of the box. Also what they are missing out on.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

animal killer said:


> Just got an email this morning. My 2 Rets will be here tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Scheduled Delivery:
> Wednesday, 04/06/2011, By End of Day
> 
> Last Location:
> Departed - Commerce City, CO, United States, Tuesday, 04/05/2011
> 
> Tomorrow right when im ready to head out for class they should be here...great. Ill get pics up as soon as possible.


I want one of those e-mails!!!!


----------



## USNarcher

Bow is in hand. It does feel nice all bare. I drew it back a few times just with my fingers and it feels no more harsher than my 08 Commander. I will slap some stuff on I have just laying around and put up a picture before I go to class


----------



## FallFever

Looking forward to the pics. Matt.

Post away!!!

FF


----------



## ChaseK

Hurry up! Class is comin! You cannot leave us hangin.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Matt must have went to class and left us hanging here.


----------



## USNarcher

Nope but I gotta run. Here are some quick ones. Still haven't shot it.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Awesome bow Matt!!! I mean it really is the best looking bow I've seen in over 35 years of shooting!! Way to go Rob!!


----------



## Longbow42

How does the 70# Zeus draw with the new VTR cams? Thanks.


----------



## animal killer

nice looking bow...ill let you all know what the rets in all black look like with the vtr cams...cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## DimeTimeTom

got my sweetness back from hanover today.... man is she pretty....

im getting it setup tommorrow...pics soon

still cheezin'...

thanks Jeff at Hanover!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Just ordered a Detlef DS Advantage Target sight in Titanium and Silver for the Orange Juice...I mean Zeus!!! I figured.....if I'm going to SHOOT a work of art, I should have a sight that is a work of art!! I've had one in the past and it's just hard to beat a hand made piece!! These sights are just incredible! Should be beautiful on the Zeus!!!!!


----------



## Hoythunter01

Looks sweet Matt.....enjoy !!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Wow that Zeus is sweet.


----------



## Longbow42

I think that I am going to place an order today for the Zeus with the VTR cams in 70# with a 32.5" DL. Sounds like a perfect bow for a long guy like me. All black.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Longbow42 said:


> I think that I am going to place an order today for the Zeus with the VTR cams in 70# with a 32.5" DL. Sounds like a perfect bow for a long guy like me. All black.


Your going to really like it.


----------



## 5MilesBack

Longbow42 said:


> I think that I am going to place an order today for the Zeus with the VTR cams in 70# with a 32.5" DL. Sounds like a perfect bow for a long guy like me. All black.


Too bad you sold the Cyborg, you could have done some bow wars..........Zeus versus the Cyborg.:jam:

We better like them. If the second arrow I shoot from it doesn't split the first arrow at 60 yards, I'm sending it back.:zip: Just kidding. I'll give it at least a three arrow chance.

Quite frankly, we (LB42 and I) are just glad that someone is accomodating us knuckledraggers with a 38" ATA, 32"+ draw bow that has decent speed.:thumbs_up:clap: Bravo Rob!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Ttt


----------



## Hoythunter01

Was there a BBQ at Rob's house or something ???

Where is everyone ???


----------



## animal killer

I think everyone is on my 2011 Ret VTR thread or the Zues VTR Thread...its like everyone has their little fan club they can go to now...either the zues or the ret..lol


----------



## USNarcher

Ok here are the facts. I judge all bows by my 80 yard groups. I got my Zeus VTR eyeball set up today. I am sick as a dog an been alternating between day and nyquil. I feel like crap. Anyway. You can't have a new bow just sitting there and a big tournamnet in 3 days. So off to the shop I go to get the Dl dialed in and paper tuned (which I hate but it's windy and hailing outside) Eyeball it good enough now to 80 yards. Well I forgot my binos so I would shoot a couple arrows walk down see where I am at and adjust my sight accordingly. Did I mention how sick I am. That wind was cutting right to my bones. 

So after a few back and forths here is my final group before I couldn't take anymore. Now I still have to finish my center shot and need to dial it in and tie my peep so it's not that bad of an effort. It is a 3.5" dot that I was trying to aim at. I think this bow will work. It's supposed to be just my 3-D bow.


----------



## Hoythunter01

You use the same cardboard sticky target setup as I do.


Good shooting by the way.....I think she's close.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Well have a good night guy's see ya in the morning.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Looking good Matt!! Get to feeling better my friend!! It sucks feeling like crap with a new bow and tournaments coming up! Get well!!!!


----------



## deerhunter81

NEVADAPRO said:


> Just ordered a Detlef DS Advantage Target sight in Titanium and Silver for the Orange Juice...I mean Zeus!!! I figured.....if I'm going to SHOOT a work of art, I should have a sight that is a work of art!! I've had one in the past and it's just hard to beat a hand made piece!! These sights are just incredible! Should be beautiful on the Zeus!!!!!


This is what I have on my Zeus! These sights are an amazing work of art!!! They are by far the best target sights that money can buy!!!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

deerhunter81 said:


> This is what I have on my Zeus! These sights are an amazing work of art!!! They are by far the best target sights that money can buy!!!


I have to agree 100%!! I think they are a perfect fit on the work of art that are Maitland Bows!!!! What color is your Zeus and your Sight?


----------



## deerhunter81

NEVADAPRO said:


> I have to agree 100%!! I think they are a perfect fit on the work of art that are Maitland Bows!!!! What color is your Zeus and your Sight?


Lol...I bought my Zeus used in the classifieds. It is camo and my sight is silver and black. After indoor season I think I am going to send it to Lee Martin for a facelift!!! I will post a picture tomorrow! It shoots amazingly well, it just fits my hand like a glove! Great bow for sure!


----------



## Longbow42

5MilesBack said:


> Too bad you sold the Cyborg, you could have done some bow wars..........Zeus versus the Cyborg.:jam:
> 
> We better like them. If the second arrow I shoot from it doesn't split the first arrow at 60 yards, I'm sending it back.:zip: Just kidding. I'll give it at least a three arrow chance.
> 
> Quite frankly, we (LB42 and I) are just glad that someone is accomodating us knuckledraggers with a 38" ATA, 32"+ draw bow that has decent speed.:thumbs_up:clap: Bravo Rob!


Yep, thank you. I should have my new Zeus early next week and look forward to shooting it and seeing for myself. If I like it better than my Vindicator, which I'm still waiting for, I might have to sell the V. :embara:

One question on the cable bar and slide. How is the clearance for us long draw guys? That is usually close for us?


----------



## 5MilesBack

USNarcher said:


> I judge all bows by my 80 yard groups.


Man, you shoot a lot of arrows into one group. I usually only use 4-5. My brain starts to automatically shoot at the fletchings instead of the center of the bullseye. I usually judge everything at 60 because that's the furthest I can get in my back yard. But I can get 80-100 at the range.

Get well soon. Your Zeus is calling your name. Looking forward to getting mine.

You mentioned the other day that it drew like your Commander (with fingers). How do they compare now after a few release shots? And......as LB42 posted above, how is the cable clearance for fletchings? I hate turning my arrows to clear my Bowtech cables.


----------



## USNarcher

It draws very similar to the Commander minus that hump to get to the wall. I don't have vane clearance issues but I am shooting GT UL 400's with Vmax 1.75" vanes. I will change out the slide for a sims soon.

Overall it's a great bow. You don't need a press to change out the modules on the VTR but you do if you need to make any adjustments in between modules. I don't like the string supressor. I took mine off the rubber end kept popping off. And the jury is still out on the strings. I don't like peep rotation and I'm not used to it. Once I get my loop set it rotates to the proper spot but not my liking. I will shoot this bow this weekend and see how they do. It's supposed to be a wet and cold shoot. Oh boy. It snowed yesterday at Darrington.


----------



## 5MilesBack

USNarcher said:


> It draws very similar to the Commander minus that hump to get to the wall.
> 
> And the jury is still out on the strings. I don't like peep rotation and I'm not used to it.


I've never noticed a "hump" with my Commander.

What kind of strings are on the bow? I don't tolerate peep rotation at all.....not even being a micrometer off at full draw. Quite frankly, the best luck I've had in that regard was with the stock Bowtech strings that came on my Old Glory. I put Prolines on it a few months ago and it was fine for a couple months, but now I'm fighting it a little bit.


----------



## USNarcher

Oh there is a hump on the Commander. Right where it falls into the wall.


----------



## deerhunter81

Matt,

Your bow sure looks sweet! You have me considering a 2011 Zeus now!!!:tongue:


----------



## 5MilesBack

USNarcher said:


> Oh there is a hump on the Commander. Right where it falls into the wall.


I never really notice all that draw cycle stuff people talk about. I just draw the bow to anchor, aim, and shoot. I just drew it now and can see what you're talking about, I just never really paid much attention to it.


----------



## a/c guy

USNarcher said:


> Oh there is a hump on the Commander. Right where it falls into the wall.


The 08's have a nasty hump at the end and it seems worse at the longer DL's. I was shooting mine at 31".
Maybe it's not as bad on the 07"s.


----------



## Archer74

After some help from USNarcher and Hoythunter01 and a couple conversations with Rob I ordered a Zeus last week. I have been patient knowing it was going to take some time and I needed a break after indoor, but reading the Maitland threads is starting to kill me. 

I ordered a 60 lb, blue target with black VTX cams. I've been shooting an 05 ProElite so it is time!


----------



## Longbow42

USNarcher said:


> It draws very similar to the Commander minus that hump to get to the wall. I don't have vane clearance issues but I am shooting GT UL 400's with Vmax 1.75" vanes. I will change out the slide for a sims soon.
> 
> Overall it's a great bow. You don't need a press to change out the modules on the VTR but you do if you need to make any adjustments in between modules. I don't like the string supressor. I took mine off the rubber end kept popping off. And the jury is still out on the strings. I don't like peep rotation and I'm not used to it. Once I get my loop set it rotates to the proper spot but not my liking. I will shoot this bow this weekend and see how they do. It's supposed to be a wet and cold shoot. Oh boy. It snowed yesterday at Darrington.


 What don't you like about the string suppressor? I think Rob told me that Vaportrail was making the black strings for the black bows. I'm still going to have John's Customs make me some. His are the best IMO. They don't move.


----------



## olehemlock

I ordered the VTX cams also, From all I have heard these are about the smoothest cam ever designed. I just hope it has more wall than my Guardians.


Archer74 said:


> After some help from USNarcher and Hoythunter01 and a couple conversations with Rob I ordered a Zeus last week. I have been patient knowing it was going to take some time and I needed a break after indoor, but reading the Maitland threads is starting to kill me.
> 
> I ordered a 60 lb, blue target with black VTX cams. I've been shooting an 05 ProElite so it is time!


----------



## deerhunter81

olehemlock said:


> I ordered the VTX cams also, From all I have heard these are about the smoothest cam ever designed. I just hope it has more wall than my Guardians.


The wall on the vtx cam is very nice....solid....not limb stop solid, but solid. Better than the Guardian imo! This is coming from someone who loved the Guardian enough to own 2! I think you will like it!


----------



## deerhunter81

I had a local man come today and shoot my Zeus and Retribution. He said that was going to cost him......Rob I hope you can make enough Zeus' to fill the orders!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Anyone get their Target colored Zeus yet??


----------



## svbbubba

What is the let off % of the VTR cam in Long draw-29.5 ? ......Bubba- Left handed and waiting..........


----------



## bushmasterar15

NEVADAPRO said:


> Anyone get their Target colored Zeus yet??


Not yet. Think yours is coming before mine. Waiting on the blue.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

It's supposed to ship this week, but I haven't gotten any shipping info as of yet. I'm kinda hoping it has already shipped!! But heck, my new sight and scope housing won't be here until Monday!!!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

NEVADAPRO said:


> It's supposed to ship this week, but I haven't gotten any shipping info as of yet. I'm kinda hoping it has already shipped!! But heck, my new sight and scope housing won't be here until Monday!!!!


Your making me jealous. Maybe I should call and ask about a Orange one but I really liked the Blue color.


----------



## Hoythunter01

svbbubba said:


> What is the let off % of the VTR cam in Long draw-29.5 ? ......Bubba- Left handed and waiting..........


80%


----------



## Hoythunter01

If anything can make a man feel better when sick is a new bow box waiting to be opened. Only thing I know of that can make a man go from sick on the couch to doing cart wheels on the front lawn. Get better Matt !!

So far for everyone that has their 2011's in hand....Enjoy !!!


----------



## svbbubba

Hoythunter01 said:


> 80%


VTX=80%...........VTR is 80% also.....?.........don't think so.......


----------



## Longbow42

svbbubba said:


> What is the let off % of the VTR cam in Long draw-29.5 ? ......Bubba- Left handed and waiting..........


I believe that it is 75%


----------



## bushmasterar15

Matt you feeling better? Let's see some more pics. This is Christmas all over again waiting for the box to be under the tree.


----------



## red44

Almost had my Zeus. It was just a few inches shy (Retribution). The bow looked great, almost did'nt send it back. But I did. One thing I did notice though, there were no markings on it, no lbs, string and cable lenths, nothing. I'd like to have that info on it. Just me I guess.


----------



## redhookred1

*2011 retribution!*

just got My Retribution! Rob, You have out done yourself! This is one sweet bow! Cant wait to set it up and let the big dog eat!
Great job Rob!:shade:


----------



## white4

Sweet


redhookred1 said:


> just got My Retribution! Rob, You have out done yourself! This is one sweet bow! Cant wait to set it up and let the big dog eat!
> Great job Rob!:shade:


----------



## Longbow42

Who makes the string suppressor on these bows?


----------



## spiralcamer

Nice looking Retribution. How long did it take to get it? I have one on order just curious!


----------



## Hoythunter01

Longbow42 said:


> Who makes the string suppressor on these bows?


Bow Rattler !!!


----------



## redhookred1

I pre ordered it, Rob is shipping bows now so I do not think it will take long to get one!


----------



## bushmasterar15

redhookred1 said:


> just got My Retribution! Rob, You have out done yourself! This is one sweet bow! Cant wait to set it up and let the big dog eat!
> Great job Rob!:shade:


Nice looking Retribution. Might need one after I get my Zeus.


----------



## Hoythunter01

red44 said:


> Almost had my Zeus. It was just a few inches shy (Retribution). The bow looked great, almost did'nt send it back. But I did. One thing I did notice though, there were no markings on it, no lbs, string and cable lenths, nothing. I'd like to have that info on it. Just me I guess.


Elaborate on this more....

Almost had a Zeus, something shy of a Retribution, sent it back, no sticker...........................What ???


----------



## bushmasterar15

Hoythunter01 said:


> Elaborate on this more....
> 
> Almost had a Zeus, something shy of a Retribution, sent it back, no sticker...........................What ???


He was looking for the limb sticker showing bow poundage/draw length along with string/cable length. He might have
ordered a Zeus but was shipped by mistake a Retribution. That's what I think he was trying to say.


----------



## red44

Yup. It was hard not putting a loop on it and shooting it though. I mean, a brand new bow in my lap, and I'm supposed to send it back? ukey: But I did.


----------



## Hoythunter01

red44 said:


> Yup. It was hard not putting a loop on it and shooting it though. I mean, a brand new bow in my lap, and I'm supposed to send it back? ukey: But I did.


Wow, that sucks !!! I don't know how i'd be able to send one back no matter what model it was.


----------



## USNarcher

Here ya go guys. You know that I got my Zeus on Wednesday. Well we won the Washington State Safari this weekend. 1st place team money, 1st place individual Freestyle. Bow shoots great. I had some issues with the short ones on Saturday but smoked it today only dropped 5 in a downpoor all day in the hills at Darrington. Finished with a 1521, same shoot as Redding. Not too shabby. This bow with VTR cams rocks. Now I gotta get it tuned up.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Big Congrats Matt !!!!

Show the competition how you do it Maitland Style !!!

(nice purple tape by the way)


----------



## rsarns

Congrats Matt... Who took that awesome picture... I'll bet he won the Senior Trad...  Matt, Nice shooting in that downpour...


----------



## bushmasterar15

Way to go Matt. Another win for the Maitland team.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Again, i'm the only Mohican in here.

First post in here today !!!


----------



## olehemlock

I would like to come out and play....got no bow....got nothing to say:shade:


----------



## maitland

Ok fancy target bow guys, Your babies are shipping out this week.


----------



## USNarcher

Hey Rob. Booth at Redding? It's a must.


----------



## a/c guy

maitland said:


> Ok fancy target bow guys, Your babies are shipping out this week.


Hey Rob, are the VTR kits coming out soon.......I hope?


----------



## Hoythunter01

maitland said:


> Ok fancy target bow guys, Your babies are shipping out this week.


Rob, when all is said and done...

Could you sweep the floor and get one last one put together for me ???


----------



## bow_hunter44

maitland said:


> Ok fancy target bow guys, Your babies are shipping out this week.


Are the lefties in the queue after the fancy target bow guys?????


----------



## bow_hunter44

bow_hunter44 said:


> Are the lefties in the queue after the fancy target bow guys?????


Now I feel like I should apologize - sorry Rob, I sure you have been hounded to the verge of insanity by all of us. But your bows are just so intriguing!


----------



## olehemlock

It's the lefties world as we know it. It's not like we have never waited for a bow before. I will just keep hanging in there by my right hand waiting to grab my Maitland with the lefthand.:nod:


----------



## maitland

Leftys are throwing chips as we speak. I am really looking forward to actually tuning and shooting a left handed bow for once!:smile: The Conversion kits will also go out this week, the anodizing took a few days longer to complete otherwise they would have all gone out on Friday. Hold tight guys, it will all come together.


----------



## Hoythunter01

maitland said:


> Leftys are throwing chips as we speak. I am really looking forward to actually tuning and shooting a left handed bow for once!:smile: The Conversion kits will also go out this week, the anodizing took a few days longer to complete otherwise they would have all gone out on Friday. Hold tight guys, it will all come together.


That is good news to hear.


----------



## animal killer

Good luck to all you guys awaiting for bows. I have 3 maitlands for sale...one was for me and now i got guys wanting to buy my own maitland...


----------



## NEVADAPRO

maitland said:


> Leftys are throwing chips as we speak. I am really looking forward to actually tuning and shooting a left handed bow for once!:smile: The Conversion kits will also go out this week, the anodizing took a few days longer to complete otherwise they would have all gone out on Friday. Hold tight guys, it will all come together.


Hey Rob, I can't imagine being around all those awesome bows and not being able to even try one out!!! I would pull out the hair I have left!!LOL!!!


----------



## svbbubba

olehemlock said:


> It's the lefties world as we know it. It's not like we have never waited for a bow before. I will just keep hanging in there by my right hand waiting to grab my Maitland with the lefthand.:nod:


 X2.......being a Lefty is like being a Red-Headed Step child...Will never get use to Waiting on bows


----------



## roosclan

maitland said:


> Leftys are throwing chips as we speak. I am really looking forward to actually tuning and shooting a left handed bow for once!:smile: The Conversion kits will also go out this week, the anodizing took a few days longer to complete otherwise they would have all gone out on Friday. Hold tight guys, it will all come together.


Any ETA on when you'll get the bare risers? Then figure another 2.5weeks to get them to & from OHG, then assembly, testing, tuning, etc. So... 6 weeks?


----------



## maitland

roosclan said:


> Any ETA on when you'll get the bare risers? Then figure another 2.5weeks to get them to & from OHG, then assembly, testing, tuning, etc. So... 6 weeks?


Oh no, not that long.


----------



## bushmasterar15

maitland said:


> Ok fancy target bow guys, Your babies are shipping out this week.


Is there a pic on my Blue Zeus to hold me over till it get's here? Already told the wife she'll have to move over.:zip: I might be sleeping on the couch.


----------



## bushmasterar15

NEVADAPRO said:


> Hey Rob, I can't imagine being around all those awesome bows and not being able to even try one out!!! I would pull out the hair I have left!!LOL!!!


Todd I bet your more then ready to get that Orange Zeus in hand. Rob was probably fine tuning yours.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

No doubt!! I just want to make sure we (the bow and I) have a good showing at Redding!! Matt has already thrown down the gauntlet with a 1521!!! Everything on my bow will be new except for my rest! Even my arrows!! It will be nice to have at least two weeks with the bow!! I know Rob is working day and night to fill all of his orders!!! And I know there is a TON of them!!!


----------



## Longbow42

NEVADAPRO said:


> No doubt!! I just want to make sure we (the bow and I) have a good showing at Redding!! Matt has already thrown down the gauntlet with a 1521!!! Everything on my bow will be new except for my rest! Even my arrows!! It will be nice to have at least two weeks with the bow!! I know Rob is working day and night to fill all of his orders!!! And I know there is a TON of them!!!


Just got an email from Rob that my all black Zeus is on the way with a tracking number.


----------



## 5MilesBack

maitland said:


> I am really looking forward to actually tuning and shooting a left handed bow for once!:smile:


Do you have any trouble shooting and tuning long draw LH bows? Or do you use a Hooter Shooter?


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Longbow42 said:


> Just got an email from Rob that my all black Zeus is on the way with a tracking number.


Seriously hoping for that E-mail!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## FallFever

Thanks for the updates Rob. Sounds like everything is moving right along.

FF


----------



## sinsayers

*Got my tracking number earlier this morning for my Zeus and Ret... Looks like I will have a new toy to show off at the IBO shoot woohoo*


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Well....another fun day in sunny CA.!!! My wife is having some tests today and tomorrow. Hey Mark, we are going to try and stop by Disneyland for a few hours, just to get her spirits back up a bit!! The Big Mouse always seems to do just that!! I've got someone coming to my house everyday at 1pm just in case my Zeus shows up!! Hopefully in the next day or so!! Hope everyone's bows are showing up!! God bless


----------



## olehemlock

Prayers sent.


NEVADAPRO said:


> Well....another fun day in sunny CA.!!! My wife is having some tests today and tomorrow. Hey Mark, we are going to try and stop by Disneyland for a few hours, just to get her spirits back up a bit!! The Big Mouse always seems to do just that!! I've got someone coming to my house everyday at 1pm just in case my Zeus shows up!! Hopefully in the next day or so!! Hope everyone's bows are showing up!! God bless


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Thanks Dan!! She's had MS for 8 years but she's been having more symptoms so they wanted to check for more leasions on her brain and spine. Hopefully there's no more than there was!! Thanks again and God bless


----------



## olehemlock

Very familiar with MS, seems to be more devastating for woman than men. More prayers sent.


NEVADAPRO said:


> Thanks Dan!! She's had MS for 8 years but she's been having more symptoms so they wanted to check for more leasions on her brain and spine. Hopefully there's no more than there was!! Thanks again and God bless


----------



## ChaseK

Prayers sent man!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Thanks guys!! Kim says thanks for the prayers!! Everyone of them counts!!! God bless, Todd and Kim


----------



## bushmasterar15

NEVADAPRO said:


> Well....another fun day in sunny CA.!!! My wife is having some tests today and tomorrow. Hey Mark, we are going to try and stop by Disneyland for a few hours, just to get her spirits back up a bit!! The Big Mouse always seems to do just that!! I've got someone coming to my house everyday at 1pm just in case my Zeus shows up!! Hopefully in the next day or so!! Hope everyone's bows are showing up!! God bless


Todd you and your wife will be in my prayers. Everything will be fine. I'll be seeing that Big Mouse again next month.


----------



## archerynutNB

Praying as well, that everything is ok with your wifes tests today.


----------



## USNarcher

I hope it turns out ok Todd. It's bad enough she has to put up with you. JK And what is this sun thing that you speak of? Can you bring it to Redding with you please. Take care.


----------



## olehemlock

Ok, I have a question for the elite few of you that have a 2010 and 2011 Retribution. Would like some comparison between last years string stopper and this years.


----------



## deerhunter81

NEVADAPRO said:


> Well....another fun day in sunny CA.!!! My wife is having some tests today and tomorrow. Hey Mark, we are going to try and stop by Disneyland for a few hours, just to get her spirits back up a bit!! The Big Mouse always seems to do just that!! I've got someone coming to my house everyday at 1pm just in case my Zeus shows up!! Hopefully in the next day or so!! Hope everyone's bows are showing up!! God bless


Prayers sent!


----------



## USNarcher

olehemlock said:


> Ok, I have a question for the elite few of you that have a 2010 and 2011 Retribution. Would like some comparison between last years string stopper and this years.


They are the same. They both suck. LOL I am just being me sorry. I kept it on my Retribution from last year and had no problem with it but the new one the rubber keeps popping off. The string doesnt stay on it and goes to the side. Maybe I just torque real bad. I don't know if there is an aftermarket one that you can slip on or not. It needs to be wider and maybe "U" shaped.


----------



## deerhunter81

USNarcher said:


> They are the same. They both suck. LOL I am just being me sorry. I kept it on my Retribution from last year and had no problem with it but the new one the rubber keeps popping off. The string doesnt stay on it and goes to the side. Maybe I just torque real bad. I don't know if there is an aftermarket one that you can slip on or not. It needs to be wider and maybe "U" shaped.


Not saying your wrong, but I have a 2010 and I have not had an issue. It could be the position of the stopper in reguard to the string (ie touching or 1/8" gap or whatever). Mine has never skipped down the side of the stopper rod.


----------



## animal killer

Havent had a problem with either string stop on my 2010 or 2011. I think they are both pretty sound string stoppers and youd be wasting your money buying an aftermarket SST. JMO.


----------



## 5MilesBack

USNarcher said:


> They are the same. They both suck. LOL I am just being me sorry. I kept it on my Retribution from last year and had no problem with it but the new one the rubber keeps popping off. The string doesnt stay on it and goes to the side. Maybe I just torque real bad. I don't know if there is an aftermarket one that you can slip on or not. It needs to be wider and maybe "U" shaped.


I had that problem with my MeanV string stopper on my Old Glory a couple years ago and it drove me crazy. I fixed it, but for the life of me now.......I can't remember why it was happening. Same thing though.......string going down the side and popping it off on every shot. I'm going to have to think about it now, because I definitely don't want that problem again. It had nothing to do with the stopper because I'm still using the same kind.


----------



## USNarcher

Maybe I just had a bad one. It's gone now anyway. And I did say that my 2010 didn't come off. I just am not a fan of any of them. So consider the source. :wink:


----------



## olehemlock

I'm not a big fan of them either. I have found 2315's and catwiskers do a pretty good job of stopping the string on my hunting bows:chortle:


USNarcher said:


> Maybe I just had a bad one. It's gone now anyway. And I did say that my 2010 didn't come off. I just am not a fan of any of them. So consider the source. :wink:


----------



## 5MilesBack

USNarcher said:


> Maybe I just had a bad one. It's gone now anyway. And I did say that my 2010 didn't come off. I just am not a fan of any of them. So consider the source. :wink:


If all I was doing was shooting targets it wouldn't matter to me, but both my bows are considerably quieter with the stoppers on them. So even with my 555gr hunting arrows, I want them on the bow.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Hi guys, thanks again for the well wishes!! They didn't find any further leasions on her spine but found two on her brain. Seems like her Copaxone meds are working!!! This is a good thing!! 

Anyone get a tracking # lately??


----------



## silentoutdoors

NEVADAPRO said:


> Hi guys, thanks again for the well wishes!! They didn't find any further leasions on her spine but found two on her brain. Seems like her Copaxone meds are working!!! This is a good thing!!
> *
> Anyone get a tracking # lately??*


My Ret should be here by the end of day on Monday :smile:


----------



## roosclan

USNarcher said:


> They are the same. They both suck. LOL I am just being me sorry. I kept it on my Retribution from last year and had no problem with it but the new one the rubber keeps popping off. The string doesnt stay on it and goes to the side. Maybe I just torque real bad. I don't know if there is an aftermarket one that you can slip on or not. It needs to be wider and maybe "U" shaped.


If you're having problems with it, you should contact BowRattler and they should be able to help you, as that is what Rob is using this year. It may be as simple as putting a different stopper on it.


----------



## Anynamewilldo

Believe limbsavers is curved and duravanes is wider. I put a rattler on my 2010 and had a duravane stopper in the drawer I put on the end. Maybe its just me but Dont understand the 4 nodules on it. I fear it will hit them and release at a different time. Probably paranoind but thats just me.


----------



## bushmasterar15

How's everyone doing tonight?


----------



## maitland

The standard string stop on the Zeus at longer drawlengths is too soft at times. I have the larger ones if anyone needs one. The Rets don't have the string travel the Zeus does so the smaller ones work great. the mighty Zeus is just too powerful for squishy rubber accessories.:smile:


----------



## C Doyle 88

Are ya mak'n chips off the Zeus lefty's Rob

Get my email ??

Cec


----------



## USNarcher

maitland said:


> The standard string stop on the Zeus at longer drawlengths is too soft at times. I have the larger ones if anyone needs one. The Rets don't have the string travel the Zeus does so the smaller ones work great. the mighty Zeus is just too powerful for squishy rubber accessories.:smile:


I agree.


----------



## USNarcher

roosclan said:


> If you're having problems with it, you should contact BowRattler and they should be able to help you, as that is what Rob is using this year. It may be as simple as putting a different stopper on it.


All fixed. Just a couple turns to the left and it was like it was never there. :shade:


----------



## USNarcher

Hey guys I'm not doggin the supressor.....too much. Mine just happened to keep popping off. I do prefer no stopper because I like to feel the feedback the bow gives. If you really pay attention you know the shot before the arrow hits the target. And if something feels off and you miss then you probably did something wrong.


----------



## C Doyle 88

USNarcher said:


> Hey guys I'm not doggin the supressor.....too much. Mine just happened to keep popping off. I do prefer no stopper because I like to feel the feedback the bow gives. If you really pay attention you know the shot before the arrow hits the target. And if something feels off and you miss then you probably did something wrong.


Yes Matt---glad to hear that ---w/o the feel you can't call the shot--and if it isn't where I call it I want to know why

Cec


----------



## maitland

Lefty Zeus should be in my hands today.


----------



## Archer74

Have all the target color bows shipped?


----------



## ka30270

Lovin' the 2011's. I gotta say they rank right at the top of the best bow I have ever shot, and I have shot most all of them in the past 20+ years. Rob you have made a mark in archery history I do believe. I have had a problem with the stopper on the Zeus popping off but not on the Ret. I got them setup yesterday and a customer stopped by dead set on a Z7. He shot the Retribution because he liked the look of it. Needless to say he is bringing his deposit money over Friday for an all black Retribution. They sell themselves if you get it into their hand. I will post a pic or two later. Thanks again Rob!!!


----------



## ChaseK

Destin, FL bound fer some deep sea fishin and beachin!

See y'all monday!


----------



## FallFever

maitland said:


> Lefty Zeus should be in my hands today.


What about the Ret's?:wink:


----------



## Longbow42

maitland said:


> The standard string stop on the Zeus at longer drawlengths is too soft at times. I have the larger ones if anyone needs one. The Rets don't have the string travel the Zeus does so the smaller ones work great. the mighty Zeus is just too powerful for squishy rubber accessories.:smile:


Rob, does that mean that you put the larger string stop on my 32.5" Zeus? Mine should be here Monday too. One week via UPS seems long? It sucks that I will be away again next week from Monday to Thurs.:thumbs_do
At least I will have something to look forward to in addition to my family.:teeth:


----------



## 5MilesBack

maitland said:


> Lefty Zeus should be in my hands today.


That's great news, but a better question would be..........when exactly will a Lefty Zeus be in *my* hands?:becky:


----------



## bow_hunter44

maitland said:


> Lefty Zeus should be in my hands today.


That is awesome news! Will you have a chance to play with it with all of us nipping at your heels?? I can wait a day or two for my lefty (Ret) so (if) you can enjoy some of the fruits of your labors!


----------



## roosclan

bow_hunter44 said:


> That is awesome news! Will you have a chance to play with it with all of us nipping at your heels?? I can wait a day or two for my lefty (Ret) so (if) you can enjoy some of the fruits of your labors!


He'll get to do that with each lefty Ret that he tunes. (mine will be the first one, right Rob? Please don't make me beg... it's humiliating. But worth it if it gets my bow here faster. I'll even grovel, too!







)


----------



## bushmasterar15

Good to hear that the lefties are almost done for you guy's Will be great to hear your comments on them. Hoping to have some
shooting time when my Zeus get's here.


----------



## deerhunter81

Happy Friday to you all! I need string and cable lengths for my 2010 retribution vtx cams! Thanks!


----------



## bow_hunter44

So, how are the recipients of the 2011 Maitland's enjoying their new bows? Please, post up! Those of us that are still in waiting (the red headed step children, aka - lefties) of the world are living vicariously through you until we get ours!!!


----------



## roosclan

Well, I took my 9y.o. to get his first bow at the closest pro shop (a Diamond Razor Edge), and I took a few minutes to shoot the Bowtech Invasion CPX. I wanted to try the only other new center pivot bow on the market, so I'll be able to compare it to my Retribution when it arrives. Talk about vibration! It was set at 57lbs, and it was not that easy for me to draw back (ok, so I'm a wimp...). The Hoyt CRX that I shot a couple months ago at 60lbs was easier to draw (hybrid vs. binary, I suppose). There was a very noticeable hump at the end before dropping into the valley. The back wall was rock solid, though, and it was plenty fast, and balanced well. Quiet as a church mouse, too. The bow tech said that most of the vibration comes from the FLX arm thingy, but I didn't care for it. I suppose putting on a stabilizer would help tremendously, and it sure needs it.

Now, if my lefty Ret draws smoother and has less vibration, then all will be well.


----------



## bushmasterar15

I will be posting pics of mine as soon as it gets here. I will give a full report.


----------



## Archer74

roosclan said:


> Well, I took my 9y.o. to get his first bow at the closest pro shop (a Diamond Razor Edge), and I took a few minutes to shoot the Bowtech Invasion CPX. I wanted to try the only other new center pivot bow on the market, so I'll be able to compare it to my Retribution when it arrives. Talk about vibration! It was set at 57lbs, and it was not that easy for me to draw back (ok, so I'm a wimp...). The Hoyt CRX that I shot a couple months ago at 60lbs was easier to draw (hybrid vs. binary, I suppose). There was a very noticeable hump at the end before dropping into the valley. The back wall was rock solid, though, and it was plenty fast, and balanced well. Quiet as a church mouse, too. The bow tech said that most of the vibration comes from the FLX arm thingy, but I didn't care for it. I suppose putting on a stabilizer would help tremendously, and it sure needs it.
> 
> Now, if my lefty Ret draws smoother and has less vibration, then all will be well.


Congrats on your son's first bow; great bow to start with. I started my son with the same bow. Can't wait to get my Zeus. I'll give some feedback once I get it and have some time to shoot.


----------



## animal killer

Whats everyone getting for speeds on their VTR cams? My setup is currently set at 28 inch draw, 70 lbs, Retribution, 425 grain CT Whitetail...and im getting around 273 fps...does that sound right?


----------



## deerhunter81

deerhunter81 said:


> Happy Friday to you all! I need string and cable lengths for my 2010 retribution vtx cams! Thanks!


Anyone?


----------



## ka30270

I just sent Rob a spreadsheet with speeds and a few more questions. I will wait to hear from him before I post a full review. I will say they are absolutely dead in the hand and the most quiet bow I have ever shot, including the the General.


----------



## roosclan

animal killer said:


> Whats everyone getting for speeds on their VTR cams? My setup is currently set at 28 inch draw, 70 lbs, Retribution, 425 grain CT Whitetail...and im getting around 273 fps...does that sound right?


Is that what your chrono says, or what you're calculating? Depending on how much weight you have on your string, OT2 (and the Backcountry Archery Calculator) _calculates_ around 280fps with 60gr on the string (peep, loop, string leeches).


----------



## maitland

Hey guys, I am finishing up the tech sheet and this will tell you exactly how to set the valley for the highest performance. Remember the control cable is the master, a half twist on it can really change the feel. Twist it up and you will shorten your valley and speeds will increase, twist it out and you will settle deeper into the valley but you will loose speed. These adjustment need to be made with the top stop out. Once you get the draw cycle where you like, Draw the bow and identify the drawstop hole that is closest to the control cable and put the stop in that hole. This system can also be shot without the top stop installed if you choose.


----------



## animal killer

roosclan said:


> Is that what your chrono says, or what you're calculating? Depending on how much weight you have on your string, OT2 (and the Backcountry Archery Calculator) _calculates_ around 280fps with 60gr on the string (peep, loop, string leeches).


yes that is what my chrono is reading. i took 3 turns outta my controp cable on the top cam and it seemed like the bow just pulled a lot easier on the draw....a difference than before i did a little playing around with the cams. but ill just wait and see what the data sheet says and where the best place to have the cams timed at then ill fine tune to see where i can get some more speed


----------



## USNarcher

Don't be afraid to shorten that Valley. I lengthened mine out a bit yesterday and it felt great at the draw and how it held..........but..........I had a 3" drop in impact at 20 yards and my group widened out. Point being. Dont be afraid to play with it. The bow is very forgiving and will mask some seriously bad shots otherwise. I got mine tuned yesterday so that I can torque my bow so much that the end of my 33" stab has moved about 8" and I am still hitting the dot at 60 yards. Now a lot of that is tuning the rest back but a lot has to do with the bow design as well.

Good luck to all those getting their bows. Todd I haven't heard from you yet?


----------



## animal killer

how about center shot...i used my laser to start it out and from the nock i went towards the riser big time. it just didnt look right so i eyeballed it center. then when i did some paper tuning i would get a nock high/tear left...best way to describe the look was on a compass and the tear was pointing in the SW direction. any ideas?


----------



## olehemlock

how long is your arrow and what is the spine, what type of rest are you using


animal killer said:


> how about center shot...i used my laser to start it out and from the nock i went towards the riser big time. it just didnt look right so i eyeballed it center. then when i did some paper tuning i would get a nock high/tear left...best way to describe the look was on a compass and the tear was pointing in the SW direction. any ideas?


----------



## roosclan

maitland said:


> Hey guys, I am finishing up the tech sheet and this will tell you exactly how to set the valley for the highest performance. Remember the control cable is the master, a half twist on it can really change the feel. Twist it up and you will shorten your valley and speeds will increase, twist it out and you will settle deeper into the valley but you will loose speed. These adjustment need to be made with the top stop out. Once you get the draw cycle where you like, Draw the bow and identify the drawstop hole that is closest to the control cable and put the stop in that hole. This system can also be shot without the top stop installed if you choose.


We'll need out own press to do that, right (or a friend's in my case)? 



animal killer said:


> yes that is what my chrono is reading. i took 3 turns outta my controp cable on the top cam and it seemed like the bow just pulled a lot easier on the draw....a difference than before i did a little playing around with the cams. but ill just wait and see what the data sheet says and where the best place to have the cams timed at then ill fine tune to see where i can get some more speed


Well, considering what Rob posted right before, you, I would venture a guess and say that those 3 turns slowed it down


----------



## maitland

Here are a couple speed calculators you can use on the internet that vary slightly but are close. I used animal killers specs for this example. There is is one thing to take into consideration when measuring the speed and that is whats attached to your string. I have weighed the Limbsaver everlast leech and they weight approx 20gr a piece. With my setup and a tiny peep and loop I have 50gr total on my string. 28"draw/70#/425gr arrow=

backcountrybowhunting.com calculations as follows:
330 IBO=273 FPS
335 IBO=278 FPS
340 IBO=283 FPS

utopiaprogramming.com calculations as follows:
330 IBO=268 FPS
335 IBO=273 FPS
340 IBO=278 FPS

Animal Killer you are right there as far as speed is concerned. If you shortened your valley a bit you would exceed these speeds. Also remember that when you shorten your valley you shorten your draw a bit so you might have to lengthen it to accomplish your adjustment. My final IBO will be 335 for both the Zeus and the Retribution. Hope this helps out a little.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

USNarcher said:


> Don't be afraid to shorten that Valley. I lengthened mine out a bit yesterday and it felt great at the draw and how it held..........but..........I had a 3" drop in impact at 20 yards and my group widened out. Point being. Dont be afraid to play with it. The bow is very forgiving and will mask some seriously bad shots otherwise. I got mine tuned yesterday so that I can torque my bow so much that the end of my 33" stab has moved about 8" and I am still hitting the dot at 60 yards. Now a lot of that is tuning the rest back but a lot has to do with the bow design as well.
> 
> Good luck to all those getting their bows. Todd I haven't heard from you yet?


Nothing yet Matt. Hoping soon!! Glad to hear the bow is shooting great for you!!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Ttt


----------



## bushmasterar15

Hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## roosclan

maitland said:


> If you shortened your valley a bit you would exceed these speeds. Also remember that when you shorten your valley you shorten your draw a bit so you might have to lengthen it to accomplish your adjustment. My final IBO will be 335 for both the Zeus and the Retribution. Hope this helps out a little.


Thanks for the input, Rob! I want to make sure I understand things correctly: the Ret & Zeus will have an IBO of 335fps, _with_ the leeches/peep/loop installed, or is that the IBO with a bare string, like most other companies do it?

Also, if I decide to eke out a few more fps of speed by twisting the cable, will the VTR cams/modules I ordered on my bow for my 27" draw length accommodate lengthening my draw, or will I need different mods to accomplish that? I can't remember what length range you told me the mods run.


----------



## USNarcher

NEVADAPRO said:


> Nothing yet Matt. Hoping soon!! Glad to hear the bow is shooting great for you!!


Hey Todd, Rob said that he is shipping it today. He is gonna send it to me to shoot to make sure that it's good enough and tune it for you. Shouldn't take me more than 10 days to dial it in. I'll send you a picture. :tongue: 17 days til Redding. :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## USNarcher

A little FYI. I don't know how many of you are Redding goers and are familiar with the adult male BHFS ranks but Tim Davis will soon be shooting a Zeus. Tim has won the AMBHFS class at Redding the last 3 years in a row and is the current record holder for the division. He also has several Washington State records. This is one tough division too.

Not sure if he will be able to get one before Redding but he will be shooting one this year.


----------



## animal killer

maitland said:


> Here are a couple speed calculators you can use on the internet that vary slightly but are close. I used animal killers specs for this example. There is is one thing to take into consideration when measuring the speed and that is whats attached to your string. I have weighed the Limbsaver everlast leech and they weight approx 20gr a piece. With my setup and a tiny peep and loop I have 50gr total on my string. 28"draw/70#/425gr arrow=
> 
> backcountrybowhunting.com calculations as follows:
> 330 IBO=273 FPS
> 335 IBO=278 FPS
> 340 IBO=283 FPS
> 
> utopiaprogramming.com calculations as follows:
> 330 IBO=268 FPS
> 335 IBO=273 FPS
> 340 IBO=278 FPS
> 
> Animal Killer you are right there as far as speed is concerned. If you shortened your valley a bit you would exceed these speeds. Also remember that when you shorten your valley you shorten your draw a bit so you might have to lengthen it to accomplish your adjustment. My final IBO will be 335 for both the Zeus and the Retribution. Hope this helps out a little.


ok so when i took 3 turns outta the control cable on top. so what i have to do now is basically give it back 3 turns to where it was, add maybe 2 or 3 more to shorten the valley and move the bottom cam post a little to lengthen my draw to where i need it...is that correct to get me back to my speeds im looking for?


----------



## ka30270

So you manipulate the cables to adjust actual let off to increase your speed? Would the bows IBO of 335 fps be taken at 65%? or am I way off base here?


----------



## animal killer

rob said about a month ago when i talked with him that the letoff on the VTX cam is 80 and the letoff from the VTR is 75...but actuall is another thing lol...not sure if this helps


----------



## olehemlock

Ok, another question for those few of you in the know:set1_thinking: What cams has the hardest wall, the VTX or VTR?


----------



## Longbow42

My wife texted me and said that UPS delivered my Zeus, but I am out of town until Thursday. :thumbs_do


----------



## bow_hunter44

Longbow42 said:


> My wife texted me and said that UPS delivered my Zeus, but I am out of town until Thursday. :thumbs_do


Oh man, I'm not sure if congratulations or condolences are in order! You certainly have something to look forward to with your return home!!!


----------



## Hoythunter01

Longbow42 said:


> My wife texted me and said that UPS delivered my Zeus, but I am out of town until Thursday. :thumbs_do


That is just wrong !!

Think she did it just to make you suffer ??? LOL


----------



## Hoythunter01

olehemlock said:


> Ok, another question for those few of you in the know:set1_thinking: What cams has the hardest wall, the VTX or VTR?


With both cams set even....flip a coin.


----------



## animal killer

olehemlock said:


> Ok, another question for those few of you in the know:set1_thinking: What cams has the hardest wall, the VTX or VTR?


I think they are about the same...im no expert on this stuff though...but i actually enjoy shooting both bows with no difference imo


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Received my tracking # today. Bow will be here Wednesday!! Thanks Rob! I will be glad to finally have the "Orange Zeus"!!!! I hope everyone who is waiting has the same short wait!!! 

Thanks again!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Mine should be here Wednesday also.


----------



## roosclan

NEVADAPRO said:


> I hope everyone who is waiting has the same short wait!!!
> 
> Thanks again!!


If only... I'm a lefty, so I'm getting the shaft from the machinist who waited 'til the end to cut the lefty risers.


----------



## FallFever

roosclan said:


> If only... I'm a lefty, so I'm getting the shaft from the machinist who waited 'til the end to cut the lefty risers.


The best things come to those who wait!!

FF


----------



## DimeTimeTom

here's my 10 Zeus all redone and stuff haha.

new sword centurion ROCKS love this sight
Jeff at hanover did one fine job on the camo.


----------



## USNarcher

Looks good


----------



## Hoythunter01

I replied in your other thread.....one thing I did notice though.....

Is that a Hoyt Cable Slide ??

Awesome looking bow.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Congrats to "Animal Killer"!!!! He popped the question and she said YES!!! That's awesome!!! I figured it was in the General section so the Maitland crew might want to know the great news!!!!!


----------



## DimeTimeTom

Hoythunter01 said:


> I replied in your other thread.....one thing I did notice though.....
> 
> Is that a Hoyt Cable Slide ??
> 
> Awesome looking bow.


mathews i think, its getting swapped next shop trip, just threw it on to get the white one out for pics


----------



## Hoythunter01

DimeTimeTom said:


> mathews i think, its getting swapped next shop trip, just threw it on to get the white one out for pics


Gotcha...!! 

I'd like to see that bow up close.


----------



## Hoythunter01

NEVADAPRO said:


> Congrats to "Animal Killer"!!!! He popped the question and she said YES!!! That's awesome!!! I figured it was in the General section so the Maitland crew might want to know the great news!!!!!


Animal Killer popped the Big One ?? What 2011 Maitland is he getting now ?? LOL

Congrats Man !!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Well one more day and I will be pushing the wife out of bed. Need to keep my Zeus safe and by my side. How do we think this is
going to go over?


----------



## NEVADAPRO

bushmasterar15 said:


> Well one more day and I will be pushing the wife out of bed. Need to keep my Zeus safe and by my side. How do we think this is
> going to go over?


I don't know!! But I will let you know!!


----------



## Hoythunter01

bushmasterar15 said:


> Well one more day and I will be pushing the wife out of bed. Need to keep my Zeus safe and by my side. How do we think this is
> going to go over?


Well, if you use both feet mid-back and push real hard, she should clear the bed by about 4 feet when she hits the floor........


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Hoythunter01 said:


> Well, if you use both feet mid-back and push real hard, she should clear the bed by about 4 feet when she hits the floor........


Sounds like you know from experience!????LOL!!!!


----------



## Hoythunter01

I've been known to win a few "Bed Time" wrestling matches. I'm the king of my bed !!


----------



## roosclan

Hoythunter01 said:


> I've been known to win a few "Bed Time" wrestling matches. I'm the king of my bed !!


I usually am the king of my bed, but when I "win" I usually end up sleeping alone, so I lose!:sad:


----------



## GTOJoe

I am fairly new to Maitland and am wondering what is the best bow press to use on these bows. I have a 2011 Retribution coming soon.
Thanks


----------



## NEVADAPRO

GTOJoe said:


> I am fairly new to Maitland and am wondering what is the best bow press to use on these bows. I have a 2011 Retribution coming soon.
> Thanks


Rob told me the "Last Chance EZ Press" is the one he uses and it work great! I am going to order one!!


----------



## DimeTimeTom

GTOJoe said:


> I am fairly new to Maitland and am wondering what is the best bow press to use on these bows. I have a 2011 Retribution coming soon.
> Thanks


for minor things around the house i love my bow master. gets it all done


----------



## ChaseK

bushmasterar15 said:


> Well one more day and I will be pushing the wife out of bed. Need to keep my Zeus safe and by my side. How do we think this is
> going to go over?


Let us know from the couch/dog house/graveyard...lol


----------



## USNarcher

GTOJoe said:


> I am fairly new to Maitland and am wondering what is the best bow press to use on these bows. I have a 2011 Retribution coming soon.
> Thanks


Last chance is the best. There is a guy in the outlet mall/sponsor sales section that is selling the EZ green press for 399 shipped I think. That's $50 less than dealer cost from Last Chance. You want the horizontal fingers not the vertical ones.

Here is the link. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1393607


----------



## DonsHarley

GTOJoe said:


> I am fairly new to Maitland and am wondering what is the best bow press to use on these bows. I have a 2011 Retribution coming soon.
> Thanks


I'm using my Bow Master with the new split limb adapters. Rob does use the Last chance but gave me the go ahead to use the Bow Master when I ordered my draw module.


----------



## GTOJoe

Thanks for your responses, I do have a X press that I made. It works well with other bows. I ordered the USL (ultra short limbs) adapter kit for it which should work well and not damage my Retribution.


----------



## Archer74

USNarcher said:


> Last chance is the best. There is a guy in the outlet mall/sponsor sales section that is selling the EZ green press for 399 shipped I think. That's $50 less than dealer cost from Last Chance. You want the horizontal fingers not the vertical ones.
> 
> Here is the link. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1393607


What do you mean by horizontal fingers and veritical ones? Are you referring to the adapters? Can you use the standard EZ press set up for the Zeus? Maybe I am misunderstanding completely. Mine should be here Monday and I don't want to mess it up before I even get to shoot it.

Tony


----------



## USNarcher

Archer74 said:


> What do you mean by horizontal fingers and veritical ones? Are you referring to the adapters? Can you use the standard EZ press set up for the Zeus? Maybe I am misunderstanding completely. Mine should be here Monday and I don't want to mess it up before I even get to shoot it.
> 
> Tony


These are what I am talking about. For beyond parallel limbs. http://www.lastchancearchery.com/shop/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=67


----------



## animal killer

Thanks everyone. Life is great...I just got a new job, asked the love of my life to marry me after 4 1/2 years of dating, and now we are getting a new house..plus i have got all my new bows that i ordered for myself and Ashley(GF) has got a new Carbon Tech Lightning on order should be here in a few weeks. Cant wait.


----------



## Archer74

Thanks Matt.

Animal Killer - Get used to saying fiancee now brother!


----------



## 5MilesBack

animal killer said:


> Thanks everyone. Life is great...I just got a new job, asked the love of my life to marry me after *4 1/2 years of dating*


Man, 4 1/2 years of dating........there are some states that would already consider you married.:wink:

Congratulations!


----------



## deerhunter81

built some new strings and cables for my Retribution....let me know what you think!!!!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1475798&p=1060676163#post1060676163


----------



## NEVADAPRO

WELL.......The "Orange Beast" has arrived and it truly is a work of art!! The finish on this bow would embarrass just about any bow I've ever seen!! If you have one coming with the VTR cams and are worried about the draw cycle....DON'T!!!! It is incredibly smooth right to the very solid wall!! And I love the fact that BOTH cams have draw stops!! Per "Man Law" I will post pics later today!! My 9 year old daughter, when asked what color she thought it was, came up with a really cool description!!

*Blood Orange!!!!*


----------



## ChaseK

Looks like the bows are runnin all over the country then!

Def get pics up of that "Blood Orange" Zeus Nev!


----------



## 5MilesBack

I would love to have one of those orange Zeus's, but being a hunter......I just couldn't pull the trigger on anything but camo.


----------



## USNarcher

Bout time Todd. :shade:

My dot slayer got a playmate today. I will getter set up on Friday and take her to a safari shoot on Saturday. Lookin for 3 in a row. Rob put the smaller VTR cam on this one so we shall see how it does.


----------



## ChaseK

That's a beaut!!! Dammit man haha


----------



## animal killer

Thanks again...ive got all my Rets boxed up and ready for a move soon. No more playing with it no more...sad sad day to put it back in a box


----------



## DonsHarley

USNarcher said:


> Bout time Todd. :shade:
> 
> My dot slayer got a playmate today. I will getter set up on Friday and take her to a safari shoot on Saturday. Lookin for 3 in a row. Rob put the smaller VTR cam on this one so we shall see how it does.


Are there different size VTR cams?


----------



## ChaseK

Wait why you puttin it in a box?


----------



## animal killer

ChaseK said:


> Wait why you puttin it in a box?


im moving to a different town..new job...so im packing up my home based archery shop and got it taken to my new house...my shop is a lot bigger...i actually got a basement now. cant wait to open back up


----------



## DonsHarley

He's engaged now the parties over:sad:


----------



## NEVADAPRO

DonsHarley said:


> Are there different size VTR cams?


Hi Don, there are two different sizes of VTR cams. I'm not sure exactly what DL requires the use of the larger cam (I think it's around 30" DL.) Rob can tell us for sure!!!


----------



## deerhunter81

Alright I got to chrono the retribution this evening. It is set at 29" and 73#, shooting 270, 270, and 270 fps in 3 shots through the chronograph with a 448 grain harvest time HT-1. This is with about 60 grains of stuff on the string (loop, peep, and silencers). Not too shabby for the vtx cams!!!



deerhunter81 said:


> built some new strings and cables for my Retribution....let me know what you think!!!!
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1475798&p=1060676163#post1060676163


----------



## USNarcher

DonsHarley said:


> Are there different size VTR cams?


Yep. I think that Rob told me that the smaller one will go down to 24"? Don't quote me but I'm pretty sure that's what he said. I am shooting 29" and I think that may be the top point of the smaller cam.

Rob also said that he was sending in his registration for a booth at Redding. So anyone coming to Redding can see for themselves and hold one. 2 weeks c'mon over for a cold barley pop. :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::cheers:


----------



## bushmasterar15

Wow my Zeus is awesome. Now I need to setup and take some pictures.


----------



## Longbow42

Just returned home and set up my new black Zeus with a LD rest. That's the first time that I have seen the draw stops, stop against the cable, so there is a little spring on the wall but nothing too big. I used to double draw stops against the limbs. I have a call into Rob but want a little more valley. My bow, according to Rob was 67# with a 32.5" DL. I may go up to 33". I have not shot through paper yet, but plan to soon. My question is in order to increase the valley, I just need to move the top stop back a hole or two? Do I also need to move the bottom stop as well? I ask because there are only 4 holes in the bottom, but about 15 or so on the top. Thanks!


----------



## USNarcher

Just move the top one. One hole should be good enough. Remember this is increasing letoff


----------



## Longbow42

USNarcher said:


> Just move the top one. One hole should be good enough. Remember this is increasing letoff


Thanks, what does the bottom draw stop holes do?


----------



## USNarcher

Longbow42 said:


> Thanks, what does the bottom draw stop holes do?


On the VTR cam they correspond to the mod. Change mod move stop. You don't have to have the top one in if you don't want it. The mod will catch the cable. You will have higher letoff and a long valley.


----------



## roosclan

deerhunter81 said:


> Alright I got to chrono the retribution this evening. It is set at 29" and 73#, shooting 270, 270, and 270 fps in 3 shots through the chronograph with a 448 grain harvest time HT-1. This is with about 60 grains of stuff on the string (loop, peep, and silencers). Not too shabby for the vtx cams!!!


 Hmmm... that translates to a 321fps IBO. Must be the difference in the brace height. Good to see!


----------



## Longbow42

USNarcher said:


> On the VTR cam they correspond to the mod. Change mod move stop. You don't have to have the top one in if you don't want it. The mod will catch the cable. You will have higher letoff and a long valley.


 Thanks. I spoke to Rob and took out a twist or two out of the control, but there was not much to take out. I still can't seem to get much of a valley and the let-off seems minimal to me. Remember I have a 32.5" DL, so at this point the bow wants to really take off on me at full draw. Not sure what to do at this point. Thanks.


----------



## red44

Still waiting. The pony express must have had to stop for shoes and a little rehab. :zip:


----------



## roosclan

Longbow42 said:


> Thanks. I spoke to Rob and took out a twist or two out of the control, but there was not much to take out. I still can't seem to get much of a valley and the let-off seems minimal to me. Remember I have a 32.5" DL, so at this point the bow wants to really take off on me at full draw. Not sure what to do at this point. Thanks.


 32.5" DL??? :mg: Either you're 6'9" tall, or you have arms like a gorilla! How in the world do you find long sleeve shirts to wear, or a coat for that matter?


----------



## maitland

The longest draw I have had to fit to date. He is almost 6' 10".


roosclan said:


> 32.5" DL??? :mg: Either you're 6'9" tall, or you have arms like a gorilla! How in the world do you find long sleeve shirts to wear, or a coat for that matter?


----------



## roosclan

maitland said:


> The longest draw I have had to fit to date. He is almost 6' 10".


Well you won't have that problem with my 5'9" frame! I'll be using the small VTR cams, I'm sure. However, I don't know which mods I'll need. If I decide to add a twist or two to the cable to eke out a little more speed, that will shorten my DL, correct? Since I'll want to adjust it back to 27" will I need different a different mod?


----------



## deerhunter81

roosclan said:


> Hmmm... that translates to a 321fps IBO. Must be the difference in the brace height. Good to see!


I can tell you that the strings and cables that were on here that I replaced had this thing way under ibo! One of the cables, I think the yoke was 1/4 long and it was twisted up! It wouldnt even make 57# on 60# limbs! I don't think the stock string and cables were that great, IMHO!!!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

deerhunter81 said:


> I can tell you that the strings and cables that were on here that I replaced had this thing way under ibo! One of the cables, I think the yoke was 1/4 long and it was twisted up! It wouldnt even make 57# on 60# limbs! I don't think the stock string and cables were that great, IMHO!!!


That's unusual!! Every Vapor Trail string set that I have had have been spot on length wise. I would contact Vapor Trail and have them make you another cable or set if necessary!! I have found their strings to be very well made and rock solid. Let us know how it turns out!! God bless


----------



## deerhunter81

NEVADAPRO said:


> That's unusual!! Every Vapor Trail string set that I have had have been spot on length wise. I would contact Vapor Trail and have them make you another cable or set if necessary!! I have found their strings to be very well made and rock solid. Let us know how it turns out!! God bless


This being a 2010, I don't think vapor trail made this set! I think they are proline's! I am happy with how it is shooting now, I really picked up a lot of performance, but still very quiet and vibration free!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Here are some bad pictures!! I will get some good pics tomorrow...outside!! But for now, here is the "Orange Zeus"!!!! (Sorry about the sideways pics!!)


----------



## NEVADAPRO

deerhunter81 said:


> This being a 2010, I don't think vapor trail made this set! I think they are proline's! I am happy with how it is shooting now, I really picked up a lot of performance, but still very quiet and vibration free!


Sorry bud!! My bad. I'm so happy with my 2011, I forgot there was anything else!!!


----------



## DimeTimeTom

nice nevadapro....very nice


----------



## bushmasterar15

Todd love that Blood Orange. Maybe my next color I'll get next year.


----------



## animal killer

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MY EYES.............man that thing is bring....love that bow. SWEET!!!!!!!!


----------



## archerynutNB

"Awesome" bow for sure NEVADAPRO! Congrats! Congrats! Congrats! :banana:ccasion16::RockOn:

I have a DS Advantage on my 2010 Zeus as well. He sure makes a quality item! Been waiting to put up pics myself, as soon as I get my grip plates.

Enjoy that "Delicious" caramel Zeus! :tongue:


----------



## Longbow42

maitland said:


> The longest draw I have had to fit to date. He is almost 6' 10".


Yep, Rob is sending me out a #5 mod for my long draw as the #4 is not giving me a valley or much let-off. Feels like I am shooting my longbow again. :smile: I have taken all the twists out of the control and it made little difference, but there were not much to be taken out. Man, my shoulder is sore today.


----------



## 5MilesBack

Longbow42 said:


> Yep, Rob is sending me out a #5 mod for my long draw as the #4 is not giving me a valley or much let-off. Feels like I am shooting my longbow again. :smile: I have taken all the twists out of the control and it made little difference, but there were not much to be taken out. Man, my shoulder is sore today.


Well, hopefully Rob and you can get all the bugs worked out *BEFORE* he builds my long draw lefty. Perhaps there *IS* an advantage to being a lefty when buying new bows.:wink:


----------



## USNarcher

Nice lookin rig there Todd. Have you shot that Fuse in the wind yet? I have seen that when you get an up draft it may be hard to hold on target.

Let me know how that bow performs for ya.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Nice looking "Rigs" guys. Like to visit this Redding Shoot and see all the Maitland Bling in person. 

Congrats to everyone and their new 2011 Maitlands.


----------



## deerhunter81

NEVADAPRO said:


> Sorry bud!! My bad. I'm so happy with my 2011, I forgot there was anything else!!!


It all good! I understand, that is one beautiful bow!!!! Congrats, I want one bad!!!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Thanks guys!! I am finally going to get to shoot it today!! And I do love the DS Advantage sight! Really a quality sight. And Matt....that was my exact worry about these stabilizers! I was assured that would not be a problem, but I guess I won't know until that first gust!!LOL!! 

Guys, these bows are definitely worth the wait!! Those that already have a 2010 or have received their 2011's know this, but if you are still waiting...it is worth it!!


----------



## Archer74

The wait is down to three days. Another reason to live out West. . . shorter delivery from Maitland!


----------



## Hoythunter01

Archer74 said:


> The wait is down to three days. Another reason to live out West. . . shorter delivery from Maitland!


I know thats right !!!


----------



## olehemlock

Mine won't be here untill the 2nd Tuesday of next week:ranger:


Archer74 said:


> The wait is down to three days. Another reason to live out West. . . shorter delivery from Maitland!


----------



## Longbow42

Longbow42 said:


> Yep, Rob is sending me out a #5 mod for my long draw as the #4 is not giving me a valley or much let-off. Feels like I am shooting my longbow again. :smile: I have taken all the twists out of the control and it made little difference, but there were not much to be taken out. Man, my shoulder is sore today.


Well, I spoke to John from John's Customs and he told me to do the opposite of what I was told. Add about 7-8 twists to the control cable and equal twists to the buss, so I did as my bow was pretty much un-shootable. What a difference that has made. I now have a much better valley as well as a much more solid wall. I added two more to each and I'm starting to get there. He said to add equal twists once the stops are hitting the same. I will paper tune tomorrow. I still want to see if the #5 mod will help some more for my 32.5" DL. Thank you John!


----------



## USNarcher

Check out the twins. I think that I like this cam even better. It's the smaller VTR.


----------



## deerhunter81

:darkbeer:After the gain in speed that I had after tuning my Retribution, I decided to tune my Zeus! It is a 2010 with vtx cams, 29" draw, and 61#. With the stock proline string and cables and a 320 grain harvest time HT-3, I got 301 fps through the chrono (3 shot average)!!! If you do the math, this is also over ibo and there is probably in the neighborhood of 60 grains on the string!!! Way to go Rob! These strings are twisted up pretty good! They were not close to the right specs, I plan to pull them off and measure them. I will let you guys know what I come up with. I am working with Rob on this too! I will be building a set out of dynaflight and I will see if I can get it to shoot over 30" ibo at 29"!!!! Challenge accepted!!!! I am having a lot of fun with these bows! Pm me if you have an tuning or string length questions!:darkbeer:


----------



## bushmasterar15

Well just had Easter with my family. Hope everyone here will have a great time with your families also. God Bless


----------



## NEVADAPRO

bushmasterar15 said:


> Well just had Easter with my family. Hope everyone here will have a great time with your families also. God Bless


You too Mark!! God bless everyone and the Maitland Nation!! Everyone have a safe and Happy Easter!!!!


----------



## ka30270

Does anybody know the string/cable lengths for the 2011's?

Thanks


----------



## deerhunter81

ka30270 said:


> Does anybody know the string/cable lengths for the 2011's?
> 
> Thanks


I just got all of them from Rob, I will post them up tomorrow! I pulled the bowjacks of the string of my Zeus and it shot 313 with a 320 grain arrow at 29" and 61.5# and with a loop and specialty peep with a clarifier!!! That is impressive!!!


----------



## deerhunter81

MaitlandUSA *2333 Fernwood Ct., Sparks Nevada 89434 *Ph.775-232-2432 *Fax.775-359-1510 www.maitlandusa.com
* * *HYBRID CAM STRING LENGTH CHART * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
*
2011 ZEUS VTR Cam
String 66 ¼”
Control Cable 41 ¼”
Split Yoke Cable 38 1/8”
String has 17 ½” serving on both ends, control cable has 11” serving one side and 5” on the other, Split cable has 9” serving on the module side, center serve is 1” high from center if bow because the burger holes are 1” from shelf.
*
*
2011 ZEUS VTR Short Draw Cam
String 63 1/8”
Control Cable 41 ¼”
Split Yoke Cable 38 1/8”
String has 17 ½” serving on both ends, control cable has 11” serving one side and 5” on the other, Split cable has 9” serving on the module side, center serve is 1” high from center if bow because the burger holes are 1” from shelf.
*
*
2011 RETRIBUTION VTR Cam
String 61 5/8”
Control Cable 36 7/8”
Split Yoke Cable 34 1/8”
String has 17 ½” serving on both ends, control cable has 11” serving one side and 5” on the other, Split cable has 9” serving on the module side, center serve is 1” high from center if bow because the burger holes are 1” from shelf.
*
*
2011 ZEUS VTX Cam
String 60 3/8”
Control Cable 40 ¼”
Split Yoke Cable 38 7/8”
String has 15” serving on both ends, control cable has 9” serving one side and 5” serving on the other, split cable has 8 ½” serving on the module side, center serve is 1” high from center of bow because the burger holes are 1” from shelf.
*
*
2011 RETRIBUTION VTX Cam
String 56 ¾”
Control Cable 35 7/8”
Split Yoke Cable 34 ½”
String has 15” serving on both ends, control cable has 9” serving one side and 5” serving on the other, split cable has 8 ½” serving on the module side, center serve is 1” high from center of bow because the burger holes are 1” from shelf.
*
*
2010 ZEUS VTX Cam
String 60 5/8”
Control Cable 39 7/8”
Split Yoke Cable 38 ½”
String has 15” serving on both ends, control cable has 9” serving one side and 5” serving on the other, split cable has 8 ½” serving on the module side, center serve is 1” high from center of bow because the burger holes are 1” from shelf.
*
*
2010 RETRIBUTION VTX Cam
String 56 5/8”
Control Cable 35 ¾”
Split Yoke Cable 34 3/8”
String has 15” serving on both ends, control cable has 9” serving one side and 5” serving on the other, split cable has 8 ½” serving on the module side, center serve is 1” high from center of bow because the burger holes are 1” from shelf.
*
Here you go!!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Need to bring this back up.


----------



## bushmasterar15




----------



## bushmasterar15




----------



## bushmasterar15




----------



## Hoythunter01

That blue is the cats butt right there... That is nice !!


----------



## bushmasterar15

I'm glad I waited for this color. Now if the Hogg Father would get here I'd have both my open and hunter class bow all done. 
Major Thanks to Rob for making these WONDERFUL BOWS.


----------



## deerhunter81

bushmasterar15 said:


>


That is beautiful! Very nice!


----------



## sinsayers

very nice.... keepem comin


----------



## bow_hunter44

I hear rumor that the lefties are about to start shipping!! Please, please, oh please let the rumor be true!


----------



## GILL

I got a sneak photo of my breast cancer awareness pink Zeus from Rob the other night. It's gonna be sweet. I'll post up photos next week when it's together. 

Happy Easter!


----------



## archerynutNB

bushmasterar15 said:


>


"Congrats" dude! That really is an "Awesome" target color! Sweet!


----------



## alaz

USNarcher said:


> Check out the twins. I think that I like this cam even better. It's the smaller VTR.


 These are some great looking bows.
Could someone tell me if a limbdriver with a split attachment would fit on the Zeus with the limb saver in the limb?
Any advantage to the smaller cam?....what do you like better?


----------



## Longbow42

alaz said:


> These are some great looking bows.
> Could someone tell me if a limbdriver with a split attachment would fit on the Zeus with the limb saver in the limb?
> Any advantage to the smaller cam?....what do you like better?


 Yes, it fits just fine. That's what I just put on mine. I'm waiting on a different mod to see if it's a keeper or not.


----------



## white4

Happy Easter everyone all the bows look great.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## USNarcher

Hey Todd, Chuck has set up a tv crew to film the Redding shoot. I think that there will be several cameras throughout the course but one following our group. You should see if you can get on target 50 and we can really show em off.


----------



## spiralcamer

Happy Easter! When I put a Limbdriver on my Retribution i could not use the split limb bracket because the limb doesn't drop enough to move the rest up high enough. I had to use the limb pad and install it about 2 inches beside the cam. These bows are awesome. They are so smooth even with the VTR cams.


----------



## USNarcher

alaz said:


> These are some great looking bows.
> Could someone tell me if a limbdriver with a split attachment would fit on the Zeus with the limb saver in the limb?
> Any advantage to the smaller cam?....what do you like better?


Both cams are great but I think that if you are a 29" DL or less you may like the smaller cam better. It is a touch faster as well. I have a 10fps speed difference in the 2 set at the same poundage shooting the same arrows.


----------



## deerhunter81

USNarcher said:


> Both cams are great but I think that if you are a 29" DL or less you may like the smaller cam better. It is a touch faster as well. I have a 10fps speed difference in the 2 set at the same poundage shooting the same arrows.


Matt would you post up some specs of what you are getting? Thanks, I am considering either put the conversion on my bow or buying a new bow!


----------



## olehemlock

I would buy a DVD of that:thumbs_up I will never get to Redding in my lifetime, just to far away.


USNarcher said:


> Hey Todd, Chuck has set up a tv crew to film the Redding shoot. I think that there will be several cameras throughout the course but one following our group. You should see if you can get on target 50 and we can really show em off.


----------



## Hoythunter01

olehemlock said:


> I would buy a DVD of that:thumbs_up I will never get to Redding in my lifetime, just to far away.


X2 on the DVD. I'm going to try next year. I have applied for a different job and wanna work local so I can attend some of these shoots on the weekend. Count me in for next year at Redding. I think all the Maitlanders shout consider attending this shoot.......that would be a "Hoot" !!


----------



## Hoythunter01

I almost forgot...

Happy Easter to everyone !!!


----------



## maitland

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## ChaseK

Y'all too! Hope everyone is enjoying family an all them eggs!

Bout quittin time here on the island. Prolly head out on the boat for a bit before it's back to the ole Bass Pro tomorrow an tuesday. Gotta pay fer my club dues somehow...haha


----------



## roblytle13

I think these are awesome looking bows. I would love to know if some one has one set at 27in 70lb and the seed they were getting.


----------



## roosclan

USNarcher said:


> Both cams are great but I think that if you are a 29" DL or less you may like the smaller cam better. It is a touch faster as well. I have a 10fps speed difference in the 2 set at the same poundage shooting the same arrows.


So for someone with a 27" DL, is there only the smaller cam, or do we have a choice? I need all the speed I can get, so it sounds like I need the smaller cams on mine.



bow_hunter44 said:


> I hear rumor that the lefties are about to start shipping!! Please, please, oh please let the rumor be true!


Don't tease like that! I'm drooling enough as it is. I don't need to add sleepless nights to my condition sitting up watching for the UPS truck that I know won't come at 2am... :sleepy2:



roblytle13 said:


> I think these are awesome looking bows. I would love to know if some one has one set at 27in 70lb and the seed they were getting.


Give me some time, and once I get my bow, I'll let you know what I think. It will be 27/70...


----------



## Gig49

Hello folks.....been a while since last on but i would like to know if the Maitland shirts are available yet and if so who to contact to get a couple?

Rgards

Gig


----------



## Hoythunter01

Gig49 said:


> Hello folks.....been a while since last on but i would like to know if the Maitland shirts are available yet and if so who to contact to get a couple?
> 
> Rgards
> 
> Gig


Rob will be your contact for the shirts.


----------



## Hit-em

I thought I'd post up my new Zeus that I received last Friday ...I call it my "Tangerine Dream" 
I have to say this is probably the nicest looking bow I've ever laid my eyes on ... When I pulled it out the box my jaw hit the floor :mg:
I was a little leery about the VTR cams since I didn't have the chance to see how the draw cycle was before I ordered it,but I have to say I like these better then the VTX cams the draw cycle is very smoooooooooooth .. I couldn't believe I was pulling 60 lbs !!!
I did a rough tune & this bow shoots awesome ...
Hat's off to Rob on building an unbelievable bow :thumbs_up

I think this would fall in the category as my "Dream Bow" ... As the song goes "I had too much to Dream last night" for you oldies but goodies :wink: 


View attachment 1060228
View attachment 1060229
View attachment 1060230


----------



## USNarcher

Awesome looking bow. Have fun shooting


----------



## Hoythunter01

Nice looking bow Hit-em. From the looks of the view from your deck, you must have built your house in your Honey Hole ?? Bet you have deer everywhere....


----------



## animal killer

Hit-em said:


> I thought I'd post up my new Zeus that I received last Friday ...I call it my "Tangerine Dream"
> I have to say this is probably the nicest looking bow I've ever laid my eyes on ... When I pulled it out the box my jaw hit the floor :mg:
> I was a little leery about the VTR cams since I didn't have the chance to see how the draw cycle was before I ordered it,but I have to say I like these better then the VTX cams the draw cycle is very smoooooooooooth .. I couldn't believe I was pulling 60 lbs !!!
> I did a rough tune & this bow shoots awesome ...
> Hat's off to Rob on building an unbelievable bow :thumbs_up
> 
> I think this would fall in the category as my "Dream Bow" ... As the song goes "I had too much to Dream last night" for you oldies but goodies :wink:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1060228
> View attachment 1060229
> View attachment 1060230


I can honestly say i love the look of this bow. Hope you enjoy shooting it.


----------



## Archer74

The UPS man made the delivery about 45 minutes ago. I'll be setting it up this afternoon. I can't come up with anything original to say, so I'll just repeat what everyone else says - the finish is unbelievable. Appearance wise, the bow is flawless. I can't wait to shoot it.

Rob - Everytime some makes one of these posts, the expectation bar gets set higher and higher yet no one is ever disappointed when they open the box. Testament to the attention to quality that obviously goes into these bows. Something that can't be said for most products (in and out of archery) anymore.


----------



## DimeTimeTom

Hit-em said:


> I thought I'd post up my new Zeus that I received last Friday ...I call it my "Tangerine Dream"
> I have to say this is probably the nicest looking bow I've ever laid my eyes on ... When I pulled it out the box my jaw hit the floor :mg:
> I was a little leery about the VTR cams since I didn't have the chance to see how the draw cycle was before I ordered it,but I have to say I like these better then the VTX cams the draw cycle is very smoooooooooooth .. I couldn't believe I was pulling 60 lbs !!!
> I did a rough tune & this bow shoots awesome ...
> Hat's off to Rob on building an unbelievable bow :thumbs_up
> 
> I think this would fall in the category as my "Dream Bow" ... As the song goes "I had too much to Dream last night" for you oldies but goodies :wink:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1060228
> View attachment 1060229
> View attachment 1060230



What stabilizer is that?

nice bow fellas...yall are killin' me...i want a red and polished....


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

DimeTimeTom said:


> What stabilizer is that?


That would be a Vendetta Archery Enforcer, from the looks of it the 12" model. You can adjust the weights on each side to balance your bow, and the front bar can be rotated to fit your personal shooting style. Here's a few pics. First one shows a close up pic of the Enforcer. The second pic is a little animation showing how the front bar can be adjusted, the last pic is of the 4-2-1 weight system.


----------



## alaz

Hit-em said:


> I thought I'd post up my new Zeus that I received last Friday ...I call it my "Tangerine Dream"
> I have to say this is probably the nicest looking bow I've ever laid my eyes on ... When I pulled it out the box my jaw hit the floor :mg:
> I was a little leery about the VTR cams since I didn't have the chance to see how the draw cycle was before I ordered it,but I have to say I like these better then the VTX cams the draw cycle is very smoooooooooooth .. I couldn't believe I was pulling 60 lbs !!!
> I did a rough tune & this bow shoots awesome ...
> Hat's off to Rob on building an unbelievable bow :thumbs_up
> 
> I think this would fall in the category as my "Dream Bow" ... As the song goes "I had too much to Dream last night" for you oldies but goodies :wink:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1060228
> View attachment 1060229
> View attachment 1060230


WOW! Nice looking bow!....I love that orange!


----------



## ka30270

deerhunter81 said:


> Here you go!!!


Thanks alot!!


----------



## BOWBUTT1

Great looking bows. What are the draw lengths available and IBO speeds for the 2011 Zeus and Retribution with VTR cams? Also, are the other two bows mentioned in previous threads going to be available this year? Speeds and DL? Thanks.


----------



## roosclan

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> That would be a Vendetta Archery Enforcer, from the looks of it the 12" model. You can adjust the weights on each side to balance your bow, and the front bar can be rotated to fit your personal shooting style. Here's a few pics. First one shows a close up pic of the Enforcer. The second pic is a little animation showing how the front bar can be adjusted, the last pic is of the 4-2-1 weight system.


Long time no see! So, when are you coming back to the fold? You know... getting rid of that D340 and getting a Ret VTR now that they're available...:shade:


----------



## roosclan

BOWBUTT1 said:


> Great looking bows. What are the draw lengths available and IBO speeds for the 2011 Zeus and Retribution with VTR cams? Also, are the other two bows mentioned in previous threads going to be available this year? Speeds and DL? Thanks.


Draw length for the Ret is 24 or 25"-32" on the Ret, with a IBO of 335fps.
Zeus... I don't remember the DL. IBO is the same 335fps, I believe.


Oh, and I just talked to Rob today, and the left-handed bows are really close! You know the cliche's and all: good things come to those who wait, the best things in life are worth waiting for, etc. I am getting more excited than I already was!:RockOn:


----------



## Longbow42

Zeus draws to 33" as I have one. I moved my bottom draw stop to #5 hole and that has made all the difference. I finally have a valley and some let off. It must be close to 32 3/4" DL. My arrows are penetrating a new Spyderweb target and sticking in the plywood backstop. Also broke two nocks in about 10 shots. I still have to get a little firmer wall and need to figure that out but I am much happier then I was.


----------



## bow_hunter44

Hit-em said:


> I thought I'd post up my new Zeus that I received last Friday ...I call it my "Tangerine Dream"
> I have to say this is probably the nicest looking bow I've ever laid my eyes on ... When I pulled it out the box my jaw hit the floor :mg:
> I was a little leery about the VTR cams since I didn't have the chance to see how the draw cycle was before I ordered it,but I have to say I like these better then the VTX cams the draw cycle is very smoooooooooooth .. I couldn't believe I was pulling 60 lbs !!!
> I did a rough tune & this bow shoots awesome ...
> Hat's off to Rob on building an unbelievable bow :thumbs_up
> 
> I think this would fall in the category as my "Dream Bow" ... As the song goes "I had too much to Dream last night" for you oldies but goodies :wink:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1060228
> View attachment 1060229
> View attachment 1060230


Be-e-a-utiful, simply beautiful!


----------



## maitland

Guys, I just sat down and started reading through the posts and I want to say thank you so much for your compliments. I really mean it and God bless everyone of you. I am really glad you are enjoying the bows and will continue to try and up the bar every year to bring us better toys. I will have a booth at the Redding California Western Classic Trail Shoot the second weekend in May. If you are there, stop by and say hello.


----------



## deerhunter81

maitland said:


> Guys, I just sat down and started reading through the posts and I want to say thank you so much for your compliments. I really mean it and God bless everyone of you. I am really glad you are enjoying the bows and will continue to try and up the bar every year to bring us better toys. I will have a booth at the Redding California Western Classic Trail Shoot the second weekend in May. If you are there, stop by and say hello.


 I am going to try to stop by there, I just put the d10 strings on the Zeus. I will try to chrono it tomorrow and so where it's at compared to the stock string. I expect that it will be 5-6 fps faster! Thanks for building awesome toys for us to play with!!!


----------



## a/c guy

Hey Rob, I got my VTR conversion yesterday. The swap went very easy, no problems. The DL is right on, poundage maxs at 65 lbs with 37.25" AtoA and 7.25" BH. Is it OK to leave it like that or should I untwist the cables to lower the weight. They are 115 deflection limbs.
It feels great. The draw doesn't feel that differant then the VTX's. Haven't had a chance to get it on the range or chrono it yet. I'll let you know when I do.


----------



## Hoythunter01

a/c guy said:


> Hey Rob, I got my VTR conversion yesterday. The swap went very easy, no problems. The DL is right on, poundage maxs at 65 lbs with 37.25" AtoA and 7.25" BH. Is it OK to leave it like that or should I untwist the cables to lower the weight. They are 115 deflection limbs.
> It feels great. The draw doesn't feel that differant then the VTX's. Haven't had a chance to get it on the range or chrono it yet. I'll let you know when I do.


They available now ???


----------



## deerhunter81

deerhunter81 said:


> I am going to try to stop by there, I just put the d10 strings on the Zeus. I will try to chrono it tomorrow and so where it's at compared to the stock string. I expect that it will be 5-6 fps faster! Thanks for building awesome toys for us to play with!!!


I tuned the zeus last night, all it took was 2 twists in the control cable and everything is spot on and and timing is perfect! I put my pin nocks and bushings on my ht-3's and they weigh 338 grains. The zeus is setup at 29" and draw is 62.9#. I chrono'd the it at 305 with a loop and specialty peep with a clarifier in it! This bow is shooting over 30" ibo, great job Rob!!! This is also the vtx cams!


----------



## ChaseK

So the conversion kits are available now?

I want one!

Rob what kind of camo dipping options do you have for the limbs?


----------



## maitland

a/c guy said:


> Hey Rob, I got my VTR conversion yesterday. The swap went very easy, no problems. The DL is right on, poundage maxs at 65 lbs with 37.25" AtoA and 7.25" BH. Is it OK to leave it like that or should I untwist the cables to lower the weight. They are 115 deflection limbs.
> It feels great. The draw doesn't feel that differant then the VTX's. Haven't had a chance to get it on the range or chrono it yet. I'll let you know when I do.


If you like that draw weight, I would not do a thing. Take a few twists out of the split yoke and check your time on the control if you want to decrease the draw weight. Scales may vary a bit but I shoot for 2 pounds over. Glad everything worked out.


----------



## a/c guy

maitland said:


> If you like that draw weight, I would not do a thing. Take a few twists out of the split yoke and check your time on the control if you want to decrease the draw weight. Scales may vary a bit but I shoot for 2 pounds over. Glad everything worked out.


 Thanks Rob, I thought it would be alright, just wanted to be sure. 
I shot it alittle at lunch, my 425 gr. arrows are moving pretty good at 60 lbs. I'll chrony it tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## Hoythunter01

ChaseK said:


> So the conversion kits are available now?


I'm still waiting for an answer..........:cheers:. Let's get a cold one !!


----------



## red44

Got my VTR Zeus today. :nod: If it shoots as good as it looks I'll be a happy man. I'm down with a cold at the moment, so probably be a few days untill I get it set up and shooting. Looks great Rob, thank-you.


----------



## a/c guy

Hoythunter01 said:


> I'm still waiting for an answer..........:cheers:. Let's get a cold one !!


I ordered my conversion back in Feb. I'm guessing I got one of the first ones.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Ttt


----------



## USNarcher

red44 said:


> Got my VTR Zeus today. :nod: If it shoots as good as it looks I'll be a happy man. I'm down with a cold at the moment, so probably be a few days untill I get it set up and shooting. Looks great Rob, thank-you.


Hmmm that sounds familiar. Good luck with it.


----------



## animal killer

Cant wait to get moved into my new house. I have this feeling inside me again that i need to get my hands on my new Ret VTR. Its in a box and hasnt seen daylight in 2 weeks now. Im thinking by the end of next week i should have my basement setup for my archery shop and then im gonna tweak that Ret to my likeing.


----------



## ChaseK

Hoythunter01 said:


> I'm still waiting for an answer..........:cheers:. Let's get a cold one !!


It's 5 o clock somewhere!
Haha


----------



## animal killer

ttt....lets see some speed reports from the zues and rets in vtr or vtx cams.


----------



## roblytle13

I would like to hear some camparisong between invasion and these sweet looking ret; ease of draw, speed, and quietness.


----------



## deerhunter81

2010 Zeus with vtx 63# and 29" shooting a 338 grain arrow at 305 fps with 22 grains on string!
2010 Retribution with vtx 73# and 29" shooting a 448 grain arrow at 270 fps with 60 grains on the string!!!
Both are shooting over ibo speed if you do the math!


----------



## USNarcher

roblytle13 said:


> I would like to hear some camparisong between invasion and these sweet looking ret; ease of draw, speed, and quietness.


When it comes to draw there is no comparison. The VTR cam on either the Zeus or Retribution beats the Invasion by a landslide. The Invasion is a nice bow but I really don't like the draw cycle at all, it is very harsh. I haven't done a speed comparison just shot them side by side. Infact of all the speed bows that I have shot this year, Hoyt, Bowtech, PSE, Elite and Maitland I like the Invasion the least.


----------



## jsimard

Wow that is great because i just sold my invasion wich is a great bow buy the way to get a retribution and i cant wait to get this thing i will be installing a tilt tamer which should make it even better.


----------



## USNarcher

I have no issue with cam lean. I have heard good and bad about the tilt tamer. Good luck with it.


----------



## jsimard

Thanks i figuer i would try it i got it for cheap so i could always sell it for what i paid. Thats great you have no issues but it is there on all bows.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

jsimard said:


> Thanks i figuer i would try it i got it for cheap so i could always sell it for what i paid. Thats great you have no issues but it is there on all bows.


I have just a hair of cam lean "at rest" but ZERO at full draw!! Which is where I worry about it. And when I say just a hair....I mean, just a hair!! The Zeus was great, right out of the box!! You will love the Ret!!


----------



## USNarcher

Ok I have been getting a lot of pm's about setting these up. I finally got my new Zeus fine tuned. Shooting Gold Tip UL 400's cut to 28", 120gr tip and unibushings and G-nocks.

Center shot is set at 13/16" and the arrow is running right through the berger holes. I have the short draw VTR cams with #3 module and both pegs are in the #3 hole and the string is on the longest post.

Here is a pic of the rest and a pic of my 60 yard groups. I hope this helps.


----------



## willijf1

My Zeus VTR arrived yesterday. Thanks Rob, your bows are a work of art! My draw stop on the bottom cam is hitting slightly before the top cam. What cable do I need to twist/untwist to get these hitting at the same time? Thanks.


----------



## Hoythunter01

If the bottom cam hits first, untwist the control cable.


----------



## willijf1

Hoythunter01 said:


> If the bottom cam hits first, untwist the control cable.


Thank you very much.


----------



## bushmasterar15

willijf1 said:


> My Zeus VTR arrived yesterday. Thanks Rob, your bows are a work of art! My draw stop on the bottom cam is hitting slightly before the top cam. What cable do I need to twist/untwist to get these hitting at the same time? Thanks.


Post up some pics. Always nice to see more.


----------



## olehemlock

...x2


bushmasterar15 said:


> post up some pics. Always nice to see more.


----------



## red44

How do I refresh the page? Tried to post a rather long review and it would not let me until I refreshed and logged in again. :angry1
I love bows and archery, but computers, not so much....


----------



## red44

OK I'll shorten it up a bit. 
This is just a few doz shots in the basement, with a limbdriver rest jury rigged, and a sight, no peep in the string, and still feeling the effects of the flue. :smile:
Appearance is obviously, good. I like camo and this pattern is really nice.
On the draw, absolutely SMOOTH, and this is a "speed cam"? VTR's are smooth!
On the shot, wait, did I shoot? Yup, the bow doesn't move, a slight and slow rock back for me, with no stabilizer.
With just an eyeballed rest and sight, I was doing 1 1/2" groups with axis 340's. 18 yards
Of concern, bottom cam lean. It's out about 3/4" at the nocking point (toward the cable guard). I don't know if that's something or not, but we'll see.
So far so good. More to come.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Well....I finally got my arrows figured out! My ACG 430's (at 52lbs/18lbs hold weight! and 120gr points) were showing stiff through paper. Since I'm not a big fan of paper tuning, I went about shooting. I shot 430's at 29" (with 110gr points) NO GOOD. I shot 430's at 28.5" (with 100, 110 and 120gr points) and the 110gr points were the best so far. SO....I cut some down to 27.75" (with 120gr points) and I lowered my rest two clicks (on Mikes new Pro Tuner with the Vertical adjustment) and BAM!!!! 4 arrows dead center in the "X"!! Granted, this was only at 20 yards, but the wind was blowing about 50mph here in Vegas!! I had the good fortune of being somewhat blocked by a house, so it wasn't like standing in 50mph winds, but it was a little rough!!

I had already made adjustments and got the draw stops hitting absolutely perfect and the bow just became a different bow!! Super solid wall and holds like a rock...even in 50mph winds!! And even though I have not had a chance to shoot this bow through the crono (or at least the arrow!!LOL!!), it is FAST!!! I was shooting my normal target in my back yard yesterday and the first two arrows went right through and stuck in the dirt behind the target!! I have never had this happen...period!!

My stock Vapor Trail strings are now perfect!! ZERO peep rotation and everything is staying put!! One thing that I really like is that because of the design of this bow, I can move my sight out about 5 holes further (almost all the way extended!) than before in order to get the same sight picture!! At 5 holes further out, it makes my peep perfectly surround my scope housing and make the lens very clear!! I haven't measured it yet, but I'm thinking this set-up will have almost the same peep to lens measurement as my old set-up. 

At least, if everything goes well with my jaw surgery on Tuesday, it should be NO problem getting this beast sighted in and shooting lights-out!! Thanks again Rob!! And thanks Matt for your help as well!! I appreciate it!!


----------



## maitland

Something tells me Redding is going to be fun!:smile:


----------



## B-tech fanatic

Any of you guys coming to Bowcast at the Bird here in UT? I'd like to see one of these bows in person. They look super nice, nice work!


----------



## animal killer

id like to see some speed tests from the new Ret VTR bows with hunting setups...any one got any?


----------



## Longbow42

I can't get my draw stops to hit at the same time. I have twisted the control, which has helped but my top still hit first. It could be because I have my bottom DS in the #5 hole as I have a 32.5" DL. I am waiting for Rob to send me out some #5 mods, so that may help. I am used to a very hard back wall, from limb stops, so that may be part of the reason why I don't like a spongy back wall, but I still would like to get the stops to hit together. Even when I take off the top DS, it still hits the top mod stop about 1/4" before the bottom. Thanks.


----------



## maitland

A #5 bottom draw stop position requires #5 mods and will never tune otherwise. All numbers have to match with mods and lower cam drawstop position.


----------



## USNarcher

Good deal Todd. I am still tuning here and there. I cut a strand on my red Zeus so I quit playing with my peep. The red bow will be my primary in Redding. I guess we will see how the strings react in heat. Everything is dialed it so time to print a card and stop tinkering.


----------



## Longbow42

maitland said:


> A #5 bottom draw stop position requires #5 mods and will never tune otherwise. All numbers have to match with mods and lower cam drawstop position.


OK thanks, that makes sense. I will just wait for them then before I get into the final tuning.


----------



## C Doyle 88

USNarcher said:


> Ok I have been getting a lot of pm's about setting these up. I finally got my new Zeus fine tuned. Shooting Gold Tip UL 400's cut to 28", 120gr tip and unibushings and G-nocks.
> 
> Center shot is set at 13/16" and the arrow is running right through the berger holes. I have the short draw VTR cams with #3 module and both pegs are in the #3 hole and the string is on the longest post.
> 
> Here is a pic of the rest and a pic of my 60 yard groups. I hope this helps.


Good shoot'n Chief

Looks like you're ready for redding---Robs' gain and others loss:smile:


----------



## Hit-em

I'm a little confused which wouldn't be a first !! :wink:

As far as setting up the draw stops ... My cams are the #2 & I have the bottom DS in the #3 hole & the top DS in the #5 hole at the present time with both DS hitting at the same time on my draw board.

Am I suppose to put each DS in the #2 & adjust the top DS with the control cable until I get both hitting at the same time ??

Rob, can you post the proper procedure on setting the timing of the VTR cams ??

Thanks


----------



## maitland

The stop on the bottom cam is pre set to match the draw modules. If you have #1 modules, the stop on the bottom cam has to be in the #1 position. #2 modules, the stop on the bottom cam has to be in the #2 position and so on. The only draw stop you can tinker with is the one on the top cam. You can actually shoot the bow without the top stop in place, but to have the option of a top cam stop really makes the back wall solid.


----------



## GTOJoe

Ok now that we understand the draw stop position how do we adjust from a 65% let-off with no valley to 75% let-off.


----------



## GTOJoe

Also how do I know if the top cam is timed right with the bottom cam?
Thanks


----------



## JHENS87

Good news. I might FINALLY get to see a maitland. got told today by the better half we are making a trip over to central missouri, where there just so happens to be a maitland dealer listed on the website. hopefully he has a retribution with the new cams on it, as im lookin for a new hunting bow for this year.


----------



## USNarcher

GTOJoe said:


> Ok now that we understand the draw stop position how do we adjust from a 65% let-off with no valley to 75% let-off.





GTOJoe said:


> Also how do I know if the top cam is timed right with the bottom cam?
> Thanks


Like Rob said you don't have to have the top stop installed. The module will capture the cable without it resulting in higher letoff. If you want more letoff then move the top post back one spot at a time until you achieve the letoff that you are looking for. Remember that speed will decrease by doing this.

As for timing, if bothe stops hit at the same time you should be at 75% letoff. Moving the top post back will cause it to hit after the bottom stop and it will feel a little musshy going into the wall. Or if you totally remove the top poat it will fall into the wall and be rock solid.


----------



## willijf1

bushmasterar15 said:


> Post up some pics. Always nice to see more.


Here's my Zeus, right out of the box.


----------



## animal killer

i have my ret times so that the top post hits teh same time as the mod does on top....they both hit at the same time following the top and bottom hit at the same time...i hope this makes since...lol


----------



## Hit-em

USNarcher said:


> Like Rob said you don't have to have the top stop installed. The module will capture the cable without it resulting in higher letoff. If you want more letoff then move the top post back one spot at a time until you achieve the letoff that you are looking for. Remember that speed will decrease by doing this.
> 
> As for timing, if bothe stops hit at the same time you should be at 75% letoff. Moving the top post back will cause it to hit after the bottom stop and it will feel a little musshy going into the wall. Or if you totally remove the top poat it will fall into the wall and be rock solid.



I'm a little confused.... Lets say the bottom draw stop is set in the #2 hole .. The draw isn't going to go past the bottom DS so how does moving the top DS come into play if it's set pass where the bow's draw will be when the bottom DS completes the draw cycle & hits the cable ???

It seems to me everything is controlled by the bottom DS & then you tweek it a little by the control cable.

If I start adjusting the control cable too much either way then I affect my draw weight & bow specs .. I guess I'm missing something here 

My cams are the #2 & I have the bottom DS in the #2 hole ...My top cam doesn't even come close to the cable with the DS in the first hole ..If I was to adjust my bow so that both DS hit at the same time my bow would be way out of specs !!!

Does anyone know what the number on the VTR cams represent as far as draw length for that particular cam ??


----------



## Gig49

willijf1 said:


> Here's my Zeus, right out of the box.


Black is beautiful


----------



## archerynutNB

willijf1 said:


> Here's my Zeus, right out of the box.


Right on dude! Nice aren't they? Enjoy!!:thumbs_up:banana:


----------



## 5MilesBack

NEVADAPRO said:


> I was shooting my normal target in my back yard yesterday and the first two arrows went right through and stuck in the dirt behind the target!! I have never had this happen...period!!


If you're having arrows pass through your target at 52lbs, it's time for a new target.:wink:


----------



## USNarcher

Hit-em said:


> I'm a little confused.... Lets say the bottom draw stop is set in the #2 hole .. The draw isn't going to go past the bottom DS so how does moving the top DS come into play if it's set pass where the bow's draw will be when the bottom DS completes the draw cycle & hits the cable ???
> 
> It seems to me everything is controlled by the bottom DS & then you tweek it a little by the control cable.
> 
> If I start adjusting the control cable too much either way then I affect my draw weight & bow specs .. I guess I'm missing something here
> 
> My cams are the #2 & I have the bottom DS in the #2 hole ...My top cam doesn't even come close to the cable with the DS in the first hole ..If I was to adjust my bow so that both DS hit at the same time my bow would be way out of specs !!!
> 
> Does anyone know what the number on the VTR cams represent as far as draw length for that particular cam ??


Do you have a Zeus or Retribution. The #2 mod for the Zeus represents 29" +/- 1/2". If both posts are hitting at the same time you should be at 75% and tuned. There are 3 sting posts for DL adjustments. The bottom stop is determined buy mod #. The top stop will adjust letoff. Removing the top stop completly will give you a long valley and high let off. I think that it feel spongy until it falls into the wall. This is all because ot the hybrid type cam. Unless you have the cables twisted out of sync it should shoot great with both posts hitting at the same time.

I have both VTR cams and I prefer the small draw cam to the long draw cam. When I get back from Redding I will play with it more. I also noticed that I shoot these better when I shorten up my DL a 1/2".


----------



## Hit-em

Matt,
I've got the Zeus with the VTR cams ...I haven't touched anything as of yet but when I measure my AMO draw on my draw board it comes out at 27 1/2" with the DS in the #2 position since I have the #2 cams.

The top cam DS doesn't even come close to the cable ... I'd say the first hole is about 3/4-1" away from cable ..

When I check my poundage on the bow I'm at 60 Lbs ... I asked Kevin to give me a bow in 55 Lb range.

I don't think there's enough twist in CG that I can take out to get both cams hitting at the same time, I'd have a cable with very little or no twist in it even if I wanted to get to that point ...


----------



## USNarcher

Yeah if your top stop isn't coming anywhere near the cable then your cams are definately out of wack.


----------



## C Doyle 88

I would believe-although I don't know--that the cams are built to the true draw (to the throat of the grip)

AMO DL as I know it adds 1 3/4" to the true draw for BH clearance-on old recurves--

I maybe wrong but sometimes comunications are the only problem

Cec


----------



## Hit-em

I thought it was 1 1/2" added to your true draw, but I could be wrong.
As I get older my mind doesn't retain information like it use


----------



## sagecreek

It's 1 3/4". lain:


----------



## olehemlock

It is 1.75"


Hit-em said:


> I thought it was 1 1/2" added to your true draw, but I could be wrong.
> As I get older my mind doesn't retain information like it use


----------



## sagecreek

willijf1 said:


> Here's my Zeus, right out of the box.



Me likey!


----------



## olehemlock

The only 2 bow companies that I know of, that quote there draw length as _true draw_ is Barnsdale and Merlin.


----------



## USNarcher

Redding here I come. Hope yall enjoy your new bows


----------



## NEVADAPRO

USNarcher said:


> Redding here I come. Hope yall enjoy your new bows


Drive safe bud!!! I'm about 99% sure I will be there! I think after the oral surgery Tuesday, the 11 hour drive will just be a blast!!LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## animal killer

Going to tune my ret this week. Getting all the moving all done soon.


----------



## FallFever

Hi everyone! Just got back from vacation with the family and now trying to get caught up on the new Maitland news. Whats the latest with the lefties? Anybody know if Rob has started building any yet?

FF


----------



## roosclan

FallFever said:


> Hi everyone! Just got back from vacation with the family and now trying to get caught up on the new Maitland news. Whats the latest with the lefties? Anybody know if Rob has started building any yet?
> 
> FF


Pretty soon. When I spoke to him last Monday, he said the risers were on their way -- some to him, some to OHG for dipping. A lot depends on other people getting their stuff done on time, but he said it could be 2-3 weeks.


----------



## maitland

Off to the Redding shoot and returning Monday. I will post pics when I get back.


----------



## FallFever

You can't leave, you have lefties to build! LOL :teeth: Have a great time Rob, looking forward to the pics when you return.

FF


----------



## silentoutdoors

Rob,

Good luck at Reddng.


----------



## olehemlock

For those of you who got a all camo Retributions, it would be nice if you posted pics of your set-ups:shade:


----------



## bushmasterar15

Thinking I need a blacked out Retribution.


----------



## ChaseK

bushmasterar15 said:


> Thinking I need a blacked out Retribution.


You and I both sir.


----------



## animal killer

Here are sum speed tests done the other night with my 2010 vtx and 2011 vtr rets. All rest were done with a Carbon Tech Whitetail 65/80 arrow cut 28 inches, wraps, blazers, and weighing in at 425 grains.
2010 vtx 28/70.....271 fps
2011 vtr 28/70 loaded string....276 fps
2011 vtr 28/70 with speed nocks....278 fps
2011 vtr 28/60 ....266 fps. 

Now these numbers are pretty good imo...but I am not totally sure where the vtr cams are supposed to be timed at correctly so these numbers might be off alittle but not sure. The vtr cam has the numer 2 mod set in the number 2 hole on the bottom cam and tje top and bottom posts are hitting at the same time. 
Phillip


----------



## FallFever

animal killer said:


> Here are sum speed tests done the other night with my 2010 vtx and 2011 vtr rets. All rest were done with a Carbon Tech Whitetail 65/80 arrow cut 28 inches, wraps, blazers, and weighing in at 425 grains.
> 2010 vtx 28/70.....271 fps
> 2011 vtr 28/70 loaded string....276 fps
> 2011 vtr 28/70 with speed nocks....278 fps
> 2011 vtr 28/60 ....266 fps.
> 
> Now these numbers are pretty good imo...but I am not totally sure where the vtr cams are supposed to be timed at correctly so these numbers might be off alittle but not sure. The vtr cam has the numer 2 mod set in the number 2 hole on the bottom cam and tje top and bottom posts are hitting at the same time.
> Phillip


Only 5 fps. difference between the VTX and the VTR cams! I would have thought it would have been much more.

FF


----------



## ka30270

Has anyone seen the tech sheet for the VTR cams?


----------



## animal killer

I have not seen the tech sheet and like I said...i dont know exactly where the vtr cams time corrcetly at.


----------



## a/c guy

animal killer said:


> I have not seen the tech sheet and like I said...i dont know exactly where the vtr cams time corrcetly at.


I have a Zeus that I converted to VTRs. With the cams timed like yours, the speed differance was not much, 5 or 6 fps. I spoke to Rob about it. He said to twist the control cable. After doing that ( 4 twists ), the top cam doesn't bottom out in the mod stop. But I set the draw stop post to hit just before the bottom one. It shortened the DL slightly, has a good wall and picked up another 5 to 6 fps.
I'm shooting a 320 gr. arrow at 64 lbs with a 31" DL and I'm now getting 328 fps. That's with a d-loop, a peep and 4 speed nocks on the top and bottom.


----------



## roosclan

animal killer said:


> Here are sum speed tests done the other night with my 2010 vtx and 2011 vtr rets. All rest were done with a Carbon Tech Whitetail 65/80 arrow cut 28 inches, wraps, blazers, and weighing in at 425 grains.
> 2010 vtx 28/70.....271 fps
> 2011 vtr 28/70 loaded string....276 fps
> 2011 vtr 28/70 with speed nocks....278 fps
> 2011 vtr 28/60 ....266 fps.
> 
> Now these numbers are pretty good imo...but I am not totally sure where the vtr cams are supposed to be timed at correctly so these numbers might be off alittle but not sure. The vtr cam has the numer 2 mod set in the number 2 hole on the bottom cam and tje top and bottom posts are hitting at the same time.
> Phillip


the backcountrybowhunting.com archery calculator says that 28/70, loaded string, 425gr arrow with the VTR cams is about right. What boggles my mind is how you got the VTX cams to shoot 271fps! The same calculator says it should be shooting around 258fps, which is around what OT2 said as well.


----------



## bow_hunter44

I'm jealous that so many are at Redding and I'm not. But I will be extra glad when that event is over so things will pick back up in the Maitland world! Come on lefty Ret, come on lefty Ret!!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Good luck to everyone at Redding.


----------



## animal killer

The only thing ive done to my vtx cams are having it timed correctly. With a 380 grain arrow ive gotten 290 fps with it. I have my vtr top cam bottom out in the string track. When the bow first came out of the box....the top cam would be about half inch behind the bottom cam. With that setting...i was pushing 284 fps with same arrow at 28/70


----------



## bushmasterar15

Any word how's the Redding shoot going? I wish I was there. Maybe next year.


----------



## ka30270

*Few pics*

Thought I'd post a few pics of my new Maitland setups. Great shooting bows, for sure...


----------



## der klinsmann

Here is a picture of the almighty Zeus from Belgium.:rock:


----------



## GILL

Here is my 2011 VTR Zeus. The color was a custom order, it is on the rose side of pink and is a tribute to those who are and have fought breast cancer, including my mom.

On the fun side of things, I took this bow out of the box on Wednesday night, built strings and tuned it Thursday night. Friday morning I sighted it in, shot a half field round. Friday night I made a few quick adjustments and recalibrated my Archer's Mark. On Saturday I won the Indiana State International Round. I am very impressed with this bow and cant wait to tourn it loose on some field this summer.


----------



## bow_hunter44

Man, these Maitland bows are simply beautiful. Being a lefty is a colossal pain in the @#^!


----------



## ChaseK

Awesome GILL. Good shootin!

That color is sweet too. Gotta decide on mine...


----------



## svbbubba

Rob the owner of maitland is a ....Lefty..........:thumbs_up


----------



## C Doyle 88

All that means is HE GETS THE FIRST ONE BUILT---!!!!!!!:shade::mg:

Thanks
Cec


----------



## bushmasterar15

bow_hunter44 said:


> Man, these Maitland bows are simply beautiful. Being a lefty is a colossal pain in the @#^!


Lefties are coming out soon. Give Rob a call.


----------



## red44

Love the color Gill :thumb:


----------



## maitland

OK leftys, assembling and shipping this week!


----------



## rsarns

Rob,
Very nice to sit and talk with you in Redding, can't wait to get my Zeus.... 

Ren


----------



## svbbubba

Rob have you Sold out of Lefty's yet ....Retributions....?


----------



## roosclan

maitland said:


> OK leftys, assembling and shipping this week!


*YES!!!!*:RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn:









oh, no, I'm not excited...


----------



## maitland

Thanks Ren, nice to meet you too! Bubba I just might have one left over for you.:wink:


----------



## deerhunter81

I set my Zeus up for hunting this evening and shot a round of 3d, this bow shoots absolutely amazing!!! I have never been so confident in my hunting setup! I let another local shoot my bow and I think we will soon add another member to the maitland family! If you guys like smooth bows, get the vtx cams...these cams are much faster than advertised when tuned to perfection! If you don't believe me, animal killer seems to be doing pretty well!


----------



## svbbubba

i am gonna hold you to that...Rob ....order sent....Pm......bubba


----------



## maitland

Thanks deerhunter, I am really glad you like it.


----------



## C Doyle 88

How many Maitland bows showed up at Redding--??---any pics-???


----------



## bow_hunter44

maitland said:


> OK leftys, assembling and shipping this week!


Whoopie!!! I have purchased a lot of new bows over the past several years, but this is the bow I have looked forward to the most!! I can't wait to get my hands on it! Thanks so much Rob!!!!


----------



## USNarcher

Hey Rob where's all the pictures?


----------



## C Doyle 88

USNarcher said:


> Hey Rob where's all the pictures?


Matt --that was you right behind Cuz in the results---???

Cec


----------



## maitland

USNarcher said:


> Hey Rob where's all the pictures?


The files are huge so I am trying to shrink them down a bit so the website will accept them.


----------



## der klinsmann

Video of my Zeus =>> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOBBlBlcjeU


----------



## USNarcher

C Doyle 88 said:


> Matt --that was you right behind Cuz in the results---???
> 
> Cec


I wish. I made some MAJOR rookie mistakes this weekend. The bow shot awesome but the indian behind it had his head buried in a real dark place. :zip:


----------



## USNarcher

der klinsmann said:


> Video of my Zeus =>> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOBBlBlcjeU


what no results? It looks like you are shooting with confidence. Nice


----------



## C Doyle 88

Matt---Sorry to hear that --it looked like it was a nice weekend from the pics I saw

Some times we carry too much with us during the shoot----makes focus impossible---

So it was a great practice tourny then----:wink:

Next time 

Cec


----------



## der klinsmann

Thanks. :thumbs_up


----------



## der klinsmann

USNarcher said:


> what no results? It looks like you are shooting with confidence. Nice


Thanks.:thumbs_up


----------



## USNarcher

Yeah we will call it that. I will have redemption at Cascadian in July.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Well here is a teaser pic of my Zeus VTR with some Wicked threads.


----------



## USNarcher

Nice strings Mark. I am going to put a tilt tamer on mine and give it a try.


----------



## animal killer

Nice strings guys. Im going to put new strings on mine this summer before hunting season.


----------



## bow_hunter44

USNarcher said:


> Nice strings Mark. I am going to put a tilt tamer on mine and give it a try.


Hey Matt, is there any specific reason you are going to put a Tilt Tamer on your Zues?


----------



## bushmasterar15

Wondering if anyone that has a Retribution VTX or VTR lives in Michigan? I have someone that would like to see one and possibly shoot it.


----------



## sinsayers

bushmasterar15 said:


> Well here is a teaser pic of my Zeus VTR with some Wicked threads.


 Sweet looking strings man.


----------



## USNarcher

bow_hunter44 said:


> Hey Matt, is there any specific reason you are going to put a Tilt Tamer on your Zues?


mostly just to get my sight picture all cleaned up. I talked to Tim Gillingham a lot last week about several things and the tilt tamer was one of them. A lot of the things he said make sense. I have always liked shoot through systems and I think that this may be the next best thing. I'll let you know. It has nothing to do with the performance of my bows but I am always trying to find perfection. I am also probably going to go to a drop away again too.


----------



## olehemlock

Just curious, what type of drop away are you going to use, smackdown/limbdriver that has more up time or trophy taker/qad that drops rite away.

Another question, how is the tilt tamer going to clear up your sight picture, wouldn't it let the cables slide into your sight picture at full draw?


USNarcher said:


> mostly just to get my sight picture all cleaned up. I talked to Tim Gillingham a lot last week about several things and the tilt tamer was one of them. A lot of the things he said make sense. I have always liked shoot through systems and I think that this may be the next best thing. I'll let you know. It has nothing to do with the performance of my bows but I am always trying to find perfection. I am also probably going to go to a drop away again too.


----------



## USNarcher

olehemlock said:


> Just curious, what type of drop away are you going to use, smackdown/limbdriver that has more up time or trophy taker/qad that drops rite away.
> 
> Another question, how is the tilt tamer going to clear up your sight picture, wouldn't it let the cables slide into your sight picture at full draw?


It's a dropaway that Tim is developing. It is a limb driven system, but you can adjust tension and speed. It is still in the protoype stage but will be ready by July. Tim and I have the same shooting style and agree on a lot of stuff except pin nocks. He loves them and I hate them.

As for my sight picture. I am not refering to the actual view, so I guess choice of words were wrong. What I am refering to is bringing my sight back to the right. The way I shoot it is way to the left and I am always afraid that I will bump it or something. Using the tilt tamer should bring my arrows to the right and make the bow even more forgiving than it already is. When I developed the shootthrough system for my Commander it did the same thing and my shooting improved as well. The closer that your sight rest and arrow all align together the more accurate you will be.


----------



## olehemlock

Got it:thumbs_up I agree, espcially when you have the amount of stabs you have on the bow. Inhibits the bow to go back to it's resting state at the shot, so your scope is way to the left. In my opinion that is why your string was slipping by your string stopper. I bet when you put the tilt tamer on the bow that issue will go away because the cable guard will not be torqued to the left.


USNarcher said:


> It's a dropaway that Tim is developing. It is a limb driven system, but you can adjust tension and speed. It is still in the protoype stage but will be ready by July. Tim and I have the same shooting style and agree on a lot of stuff except pin nocks. He loves them and I hate them.
> 
> As for my sight picture. I am not refering to the actual view, so I guess choice of words were wrong. What I am refering to is bringing my sight back to the right. The way I shoot it is way to the left and I am always afraid that I will bump it or something. Using the tilt tamer should bring my arrows to the right and make the bow even more forgiving than it already is. When I developed the shootthrough system for my Commander it did the same thing and my shooting improved as well. The closer that your sight rest and arrow all align together the more accurate you will be.


----------



## deerhunter81

The tilt tamer will line your pins up with your arrow! I am doing some test to see if it actually makes the bow more accurate. I have it off now and my bow is shooting lights out, if it gets better I am going to need more arrows bc I am going to be busting mine on every shot! I will post my results!


----------



## jsimard

Well i got my retribution and put a tilt tamer on last night. This thing is the best bow i had in a long time and i had alot of them. You want to talk about smooth and accurate. Great job Rob awsome bows.


----------



## animal killer

Rob makes an awsome bow.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

animal killer said:


> Rob makes an awsome bow.


That is exactly what everyone said at Redding!! Everyone thought pretty much like we do....the bow is a work of art!!!


----------



## USNarcher

yep now if we can just get folks to get over the smallness/newness of the company and trust in it, then bows will flow. I think that we had 4 orders for Zeus' this week. The word is getting out there.

Side note, Tim Davis who just entered Maitland took home the orange Zeus from Redding and he shot a Hunter round on Wednesday and dropped one point with pins. He cannot believe how awesome these bows shoot.


----------



## bow_hunter44

I know this is a broken record type post, but - has anyone received a 2011 lefty?


----------



## NEVADAPRO

USNarcher said:


> yep now if we can just get folks to get over the smallness/newness of the company and trust in it, then bows will flow. I think that we had 4 orders for Zeus' this week. The word is getting out there.
> 
> Side note, Tim Davis who just entered Maitland took home the orange Zeus from Redding and he shot a Hunter round on Wednesday and dropped one point with pins. He cannot believe how awesome these bows shoot.


That is awesome!!! He can definitely shoot!! And he has great taste in Zeus colors!!!LOL!!!


----------



## USNarcher

You know whats funny is a bunch of guys from Washington thought that I was shooting a PSE when I won the State Safari. I guess the shirt didn't clear that up.


----------



## FallFever

bow_hunter44 said:


> I know this is a broken record type post, but - has anyone received a 2011 lefty?


No, but soon!! :darkbeer:


----------



## Schpankme

My Maitland Retribution VTR, is the best bow I've owned or tested in the last 10 years; the long riser technology and 
the new Cam design is amazing, allowing you to shoot fast, smooth and actuate. There is really no adequate way to 
describe the look and feel of this bow, you'll just have to experience it for yourself.

Thank you Rob.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Let's bring this back up!!! Mornin' Maitlanders!!!!!


----------



## aligator

Been watching and reading this thread. Just dropped my order in the mail for a Black Zeus, I'm sure I will be asking you folks for advice on set up.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

aligator said:


> Been watching and reading this thread. Just dropped my order in the mail for a Black Zeus, I'm sure I will be asking you folks for advice on set up.


Congrats!! You will love the bow!! I've never shot anything like it and I've been shooting for 35 years!!


----------



## GILL

I've had my 2011 VTR Zeus for a week now and finally got it out the field course this morning. I've shot some really awesome bows over the years and never have I had a bow aim this well. My first official half field score of the year was a 269-26X. It's going to be a fun summer.

My set up is, VTR 53 lbs. 30" draw, 550 Carbon One arrows with 110 grain points. B Stingers, and a Carter Like Mike release.

On a side note I too have seen what a tilt tamer does for the tune of a bow and should have mine on early next week.


----------



## DonsHarley

I have to ask, the VTX cams are they obsolete yet has anyone that's bought a 2011 got there's with the VTX? I bought a 2010 Retribution used and I'm more than pleased with the draw cycle and it holds like a rock so for those that have both is the upgrade to the VTR a big improvement? I"ve never been much into speed just real smooth draws.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

There is absolutely nothing wrong with the VTX cams! They are incredibly smooth and at Redding, a ton of finger shooters seemed to really like them!! Plus you get 1/8" draw length adjustments with the VTX cams! Will the VTX cams become obsolete? That will ultimately be up to Rob, but I know he listens to the people that are shooting his bows and if there is still a market for them, then they will probably be around. But if 95% of the bows that are ordered are VTR cams.....then the VTR might ultimately be THE cam!! Again, that will be up to Rob!!!:nod:


----------



## bowfreak1970

Okay I went to your website and looked at the two bows you had up. They look great and I am looking for a new bow. First off I live in South Seattle and the only shop you have listed in Washington is 100miles or so north of me. So is there anywhere I can shoot one in western Washington without buying one first? Also I realize a shoot through system is to some antiquated but can one be made for your bow? I like long bows, with forgiving braces, and little to no torque i.e. shoot through systems.


----------



## USNarcher

bowfreak1970 said:


> Okay I went to your website and looked at the two bows you had up. They look great and I am looking for a new bow. First off I live in South Seattle and the only shop you have listed in Washington is 100miles or so north of me. So is there anywhere I can shoot one in western Washington without buying one first? Also I realize a shoot through system is to some antiquated but can one be made for your bow? I like long bows, with forgiving braces, and little to no torque i.e. shoot through systems.


Wilderness Archery is the only dealer in Washington. Sorry that it is such a drive but that's the only way you will be able to shoot one in person unless you run into one at a shoot. The number of Maitland shooters in Washington has gone up a llitte the last week.

As for shoot through. The only way that you can achieve that is the same way you would do it on a Hoyt. Split the bus cable down to below the grip and use a spreader. You will still utilize the cable guard but won't have all the torque. I just installed a tilt tamer on one of my Zeus and I am hoping that it will quit raining long enough for me to get out and see how it effects it. I too like shoot throughs and still have my 08 commander that i developed the shoot through for that. Those who want a shoot through are few so bow manufacturers are not willing to try to accomodate them. They know the advantages just can't afford to serve the wants of such few. Just business.


----------



## animal killer

Anyone wanting to shoot a Retribution VTX or VTR in South Dakota or Minnesota...hit me up. Ive got 3 for testing.


----------



## deerhunter81

DonsHarley said:


> I have to ask, the VTX cams are they obsolete yet has anyone that's bought a 2011 got there's with the VTX? I bought a 2010 Retribution used and I'm more than pleased with the draw cycle and it holds like a rock so for those that have both is the upgrade to the VTR a big improvement? I"ve never been much into speed just real smooth draws.


I honestly doubt that....the vtx cams are awesome! I recorded another win for the Zeus with vtx's here yesterday at a local shoot! My custom strings turned alot of head as they were on the winning bow's of 2 of the 5 classes.


----------



## USNarcher

deerhunter81 said:


> I honestly doubt that....the vtx cams are awesome! I recorded another win for the Zeus with vtx's here yesterday at a local shoot!


Where's the pictures????????? Congratulations.


----------



## deerhunter81

USNarcher said:


> Where's the pictures????????? Congratulations.



Thank you! I will post up some pictures in a few. The Zeus is shooting great!


----------



## deerhunter81

Here you go! With the first place pin!



USNarcher said:


> Where's the pictures????????? Congratulations.


----------



## deerhunter81

I noticed...it may be hard to tell but these strings are 3 color. They are flo orange, teal, and royal blue astroflight.



deerhunter81 said:


> Here you go! With the first place pin!


----------



## rsarns

USNarcher said:


> Wilderness Archery is the only dealer in Washington. Sorry that it is such a drive but that's the only way you will be able to shoot one in person unless you run into one at a shoot. * The number of Maitland shooters in Washington has gone up a llitte the last week.
> *
> .


Yep at least by one, my order went in for the red Zeus...... :shade: Looking forward to giving the FSL a run...... Maybe it will be here in time for the State Field?


----------



## GILL

I really like both cams. The VTX will stay on my hunting bow, and maybe on my indoor next year. It is slower but ohhhh so smooth and the wall is solid. The VTR is faster and did tune easier for me. The wall is nice but doesn't seem as hard to me.


----------



## maitland

Marcus in Belgium showing off his Zeus. Thanks Marc!http://youtu.be/gOBBlBlcjeU


----------



## GILL

Not that it matters to anyone other than myself but, for the record I incorrectly posted my score in a previous post (shown below). It seems that I've forgotten how to add a field score over the winter. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Previous post;
I've had my 2011 VTR Zeus for a week now and finally got it out the field course this morning. I've shot some really awesome bows over the years and never have I had a bow aim this well. My first official half field score of the year was a 269-26X. It's going to be a fun summer.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It should have read 279-26X!


----------



## ka30270

Any word on the website or tech sheet?


----------



## Archer74

I have been getting a polite response to my new Zeus at the archery club. Everyone has been impressed with the look, fit and finish of the bow, but I have gotten the sense that some may have questioned buying from a small company. That all seemed to change last night when I finally got to shoot with a larger group. I started getting more questions. The bow really started getting attention when I shafted my ACC's at the 40 yard line. I let one of the guys shoot it after the round was complete, and that is when it happened AGAIN. After he shot, he immediately turned with a surprised look and said, "I didn't feel the shot." He wants Rob's contact information. He can't believe the smoothness of the draw, firmness of the wall and lack of recoil on the shot. 

I am really happy for Rob and his success, but does this mean we're going to have to wait longer for the next bow we order?:wink:

I was one who was worried about buying without trying. No worries to those still on the fence.


----------



## C Doyle 88

GILL said:


> Not that it matters to anyone other than myself but, for the record I incorrectly posted my score in a previous post (shown below). It seems that I've forgotten how to add a field score over the winter.
> 
> It should have read 279-26X!


Gill---It should matter to you ---that's a very elite club you are stepping into---the X count could just be spine match 

Sounds like you should have a very good season this year---I think we all want to hear about it

Cec


----------



## USNarcher

Archer74 said:


> I have been getting a polite response to my new Zeus at the archery club. Everyone has been impressed with the look, fit and finish of the bow, but I have gotten the sense that some may have questioned buying from a small company. That all seemed to change last night when I finally got to shoot with a larger group. I started getting more questions. The bow really started getting attention when I shafted my ACC's at the 40 yard line. I let one of the guys shoot it after the round was complete, and that is when it happened AGAIN. After he shot, he immediately turned with a surprised look and said, "I didn't feel the shot." He wants Rob's contact information. He can't believe the smoothness of the draw, firmness of the wall and lack of recoil on the shot.
> 
> I am really happy for Rob and his success, but does this mean we're going to have to wait longer for the next bow we order?:wink:
> 
> I was one who was worried about buying without trying. No worries to those still on the fence.


We are slowly easing the stigma of newness. People are taking notice and realising that it is a great bow. No matter what bow company it is it is still hard to take that leap of faith. Good luck with your Zeus.


----------



## jsimard

I took the leap of faith. I put the tilt tamer on my retribution this past week and i will not be shooting anything else for a while it is one shooting machine very very happy.


----------



## USNarcher

I installed the tilt tamer this weekend too. Point of impact was 4" to the right at 20 yards. Will try it at long distances later this week.


----------



## roosclan

USNarcher said:


> I installed the tilt tamer this weekend too. Point of impact was 4" to the right at 20 yards. Will try it at long distances later this week.


So you basically need to completely re-zero and retune after putting on a tilt tamer?


----------



## NEVADAPRO

roosclan said:


> So you basically need to completely re-zero and retune after putting on a tilt tamer?


Nope! Just move your sight!!


----------



## ka30270

ka30270 said:


> Any word on the website or tech sheet?


Anybody?? This is the only bow I have ever purchased that came with absolutely NO paperwork... Anybody get any kind of warranty card or anything?


----------



## jsimard

My piont of inpact did not change not sure why but it is a very forgiving setup.


----------



## USNarcher

ka30270 said:


> Anybody?? This is the only bow I have ever purchased that came with absolutely NO paperwork... Anybody get any kind of warranty card or anything?


Rob Waranties the bows no matter what so that's not a problem. As for the spec sheet, I know that he said he was working on it. I will try to call him today and see if I can help him out some. 

There is a lot involved in this bow manufacturing gig. Rob is shooting from the hip pretty much and learning along the way. And man is that one heck of a hill in front of him.


----------



## ka30270

Thanks Matt, I sure hope Rob makes it up that hill. He has definately built some awesome bows. I know he would move alot more bows if the economy were better, people would be more willing to "take a chance" with the "new guy". Letting others shoot mine has made some wide eyes. This is how is usually goes...:jaw::drool:


----------



## Billy Bob

Any of you Maitland shooters going to shoot ASA in London, Ky? I talked to Rob yesterday and he said he was going to try to make it there however if he doesn't I sure hope someone has a Maitland bow there for me to checkout before I order one...


----------



## animal killer

I talked to rob yesterday. Said hes waiting on his website builder. Dam computer geeks lol. Anyhow I think the spreadsheets and all the info on the bows will be on the website.


----------



## sinsayers

Billy Bob said:


> Any of you Maitland shooters going to shoot ASA in London, Ky? I talked to Rob yesterday and he said he was going to try to make it there however if he doesn't I sure hope someone has a Maitland bow there for me to checkout before I order one...


We had planned on going but theres a ton of stuff to do here plus the 2nd leg of the WV Triple Crown is that same weekend so I dont see it working out man...


----------



## incendiaerus

Picked up a used 2011 Maitland Retribution with the VTX cams; put 30 shots through it and thought, there is 
no way that this bow is 70lbs, this bow feels like 60 something pounds - max!!! Went and put it on the draw 
board and started cranking; 45, 50, 55, 60, 70.3. Why didn't someone mention how nice this bow draws? 
This has got to be the best drawing cam bow I've ever shot.

My thoughts on the bow:

great looking bow, love that long riser technology
smooth draw cycle with no hump, and no problem pulling 70lbs
rock solid back wall, incredible cam design
dead in the hand, no recoil after the shot
stable
absolute pleasure to shoot
a bow for all people, hunting, 3D and Target


Great design Rob.


----------



## USNarcher

I just sold my 2010 and he said the same thing.


----------



## animal killer

Ive got my ret all tuned up..now to get it sighted in soon.


----------



## Longbow42

I received my Zeus with VTR cams about 4 weeks ago, but determined that #4 mods would not work well with a 33" DL. I waited for Rob to make some new #5 mods which I finally received yesterday. I put them on and immediately have a very smooth drawing bow with a very nice valley. It sure did not feel like 70#. I set the arrow level to the nock and tied in nocks top and bottom allowing about 1/32" of play. Center shot was eyed. I then wanted to paper tune, which has never been easy with a 33" DL. I purchased some of the new GT Kinetic shafts in 200 spine about 5 weeks ago, so I finally had a spine stiff enough for my DL, in fact a little too stiff, but they had flown well in my other bow, which I sold a few weeks back. I was shooting from 4 feet away and got a tail right tear on both shots. Not bad, only about an inch tail right. I moved the rest to the left and set it at 6/8" center shot. Next two shots were almost perfect; about 1/4" nock right tear. Moved rest 1/16" to the left at 13/16" CS. Two more shots produced perfect bullet holes. Fastest I ever paper tuned one of my bows. I then sighted in at 16 yds, which is the shooting distance in my basement, with my BG Ascent single pin.
I have a new K&K Vindicator that was finally shipped out today and should be here in about a week. I have heard great things about them, but the Zeus will be hard to beat. Now which to be my backup bow?? I will decide that after extensive SxS testing/comparison over the next few weeks. The arrows from my Zeus are penetrating my new Spyderweb target, sometimes sticking into the plywood backstop. I will need to buy me a chrono to compare the speeds. I think that I will take off work tomorrow to play some more.


----------



## roosclan

Longbow42 said:


> I received my Zeus with VTR cams about 4 weeks ago, but determined that #4 mods would not work well with a 33" DL. I waited for Rob to make some new #5 mods which I finally received yesterday. I put them on and immediately have a very smooth drawing bow with a very nice valley. It sure did not feel like 70#. I set the arrow level to the nock and tied in nocks top and bottom allowing about 1/32" of play. Center shot was eyed. I then wanted to paper tune, which has never been easy with a 33" DL. I purchased some of the new GT Kinetic shafts in 200 spine about 5 weeks ago, so I finally had a spine stiff enough for my DL, in fact a little too stiff, but they had flown well in my other bow, which I sold a few weeks back. I was shooting from 4 feet away and got a tail right tear on both shots. Not bad, only about an inch tail right. I moved the rest to the left and set it at 6/8" center shot. Next two shots were almost perfect; about 1/4" nock right tear. Moved rest 1/16" to the left at 13/16" CS. Two more shots produced perfect bullet holes. Fastest I ever paper tuned one of my bows. I then sighted in at 16 yds, which is the shooting distance in my basement, with my BG Ascent single pin.
> I have a new K&K Vindicator that was finally shipped out today and should be here in about a week. I have heard great things about them, but the Zeus will be hard to beat. Now which to be my backup bow?? I will decide that after extensive SxS testing/comparison over the next few weeks. The arrows from my Zeus are penetrating my new Spyderweb target, sometimes sticking into the plywood backstop. I will need to buy me a chrono to compare the speeds. I think that I will take off work tomorrow to play some more.


 Awesome review! Make sure to post it over where we "addicts" hang out!


----------



## olehemlock

......:ranger:


----------



## Schpankme

maitland said:


> Marcus in Belgium showing off his Zeus. Thanks Marc!http://youtu.be/gOBBlBlcjeU


Hey Rob,

I like this new cam idea from G5.
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-R0P5M1XooE4/TaMskvrN6rI/AAAAAAAAAKM/GM_ANE26tYE/s400/2011_g5_prime_parallel_cam.jpg


----------



## USNarcher

Schpankme said:


> Hey Rob,
> 
> I like this new cam idea from G5.


:zip::zip::zip::zip:


----------



## maitland

A cable guard will still apply pressure, even with a cam like this. It is a neat idea though. Remember, its not technically cam lean, its limb lean.


----------



## deerhunter81

maitland said:


> A cable guard will still apply pressure, even with a cam like this. It is a neat idea though. Remember, its not technically cam lean, its limb lean.


 Yep, the yokes take care of that on a hybrid cam bow!


----------



## highwaynorth

deerhunter81 said:


> Yep, the yokes take care of that on a hybrid cam bow!


Yep, on one end of the bow.


----------



## YeOleFart

Hey everyone :wave: It has been awhile. So is there a review of the new cams compared to last years? I've paged through but did not catch it if there was. I seen more about the Zeus than the Ret. still have my 2010 Zeus but sold the Ret. just wondering what everyone thinks about the new cams? Has there been any chrono comparisons made? 
Stay cool
John


----------



## USNarcher

maitland said:


> A cable guard will still apply pressure, even with a cam like this. It is a neat idea though. Remember, its not technically cam lean, its limb lean.


I thought that it was cable torque. :tongue:


----------



## deerhunter81

highwaynorth said:


> Yep, on one end of the bow.


I agree, it is typically more pronounced on the top limb where the yoke is though.


----------



## deerhunter81

highwaynorth said:


> Yep, on one end of the bow.


I agree, it is typically more pronounced on the top limb where the yoke is though.


----------



## olehemlock

...:ranger:


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Hey Rob....when can we see some of those awesome pictures from Redding??? I know you've got a ton of good ones!! I mean...sometime between assembling bows!!!LOL!!!!


----------



## DonsHarley

I've got a question for you Retribution shooters, am I the only one that's noticed that these bows balance so good you don't need a stabilizer? I had a 12" Smooth Stability on my old bow and may consider selling it since this bow holds like it was bolted to a post. All I can say is incredible and if I wasn't retired I'd be fired by now for taking off to much time to shoot.


----------



## bow_hunter44

DonsHarley said:


> I've got a question for you Retribution shooters, am I the only one that's noticed that these bows balance so good you don't need a stabilizer? I had a 12" Smooth Stability on my old bow and may consider selling it since this bow holds like it was *bolted to a post*. All I can say is incredible and if I wasn't retired I'd be fired by now for taking off to much time to shoot.


"bolted to a post" :smile: That is a great line! However, great line though it is, it doesn't help with the anticipation of getting my hands on mine!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

I can shoot my Zeus with or without a stabilizer and the impact point is the same!! Most bows I've had, the impact point is a few inches apart!! Great holding bow!


----------



## Archer74

DonsHarley said:


> I've got a question for you Retribution shooters, am I the only one that's noticed that these bows balance so good you don't need a stabilizer? I had a 12" Smooth Stability on my old bow and may consider selling it since this bow holds like it was bolted to a post. *All I can say is incredible and if I wasn't retired I'd be fired by now for taking off to much time to shoot*.


I'm having the same experience with my Zeus. Unfortunately I am not retired. I have never wanted to go back out and shoot as much as I do with this bow. I don't want to get in the "fanboy" category, but the way it feels and the way I am shooting just make me want to come back and shoot again. I have my first tournament with the bow this weekend.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Had fun at the shop showing off the Zeus.


----------



## olehemlock

Any lefties ship yet????


----------



## svbbubba

olehemlock said:


> Any lefties ship yet????


 Hello......?


----------



## roosclan

I just talked to Rob last night. My bow wasn't in the first shipment of lefty risers, which I think are going to dealers. The second set of risers should arrive to him next week from OHG.


----------



## aligator

*shaft selector*

When using the Easton Shaft Selector what cam setting do you use, soft or medium (target).
thanks


----------



## roosclan

We would need to know which cams you have, VTX or VTR?


----------



## deerhunter81

Well I today I shot local 3d again, I took 1st place score wise...but couldn't actually win due to not being a member of the club that I was at! Stupid rule if you ask me! Oh well, I got to go home knowing I was 1st today! Btw, I shot 2 8's on 24 targets and 11 x's. Not bad, there that is a 236...x's don't actually count (I.e 11 for ibo or 12 for Asa). Except for tie breaker!


----------



## DonsHarley

aligator said:


> When using the Easton Shaft Selector what cam setting do you use, soft or medium (target).
> thanks


The program will default to 1 cam hard which covers IBO speeds 290-320. If you know the speed of your bow you can change it to fine tune the program but at this time Larry hasen't listed both cams. If you go to the help section there's a section with cam info.


----------



## roosclan

DonsHarley said:


> The program will default to 1 cam hard which covers IBO speeds 290-320. If you know the speed of your bow you can change it to fine tune the program but at this time Larry hasen't listed both cams. If you go to the help section there's a section with cam info.


aligator was using the Easton program, not OT2. The Easton program doesn't seem that accurate to me. OT2 is much more accurate. All you have to do with OT2 is change the IBO to 335fps, and the cam setting will change to 1Cam X-hard.


----------



## DonsHarley

roosclan said:


> aligator was using the Easton program, not OT2. The Easton program doesn't seem that accurate to me. OT2 is much more accurate. All you have to do with OT2 is change the IBO to 335fps, and the cam setting will change to 1Cam X-hard.


I didn't even notice he said Easton just read right past it .


----------



## red44

Wish the heck 3d scoring would be standardized nationally. Number of targets and scoring. Our local 3d shoots 30 targets, 10-8-5-0.


----------



## aligator

Thanks, yes Easton. I will be shooting a Zeus(when it arrives) #55 @27 w/VTR. I have been shooting(w/my other bow) Easton Light Speed 400, cut to 261/2, 256 g. + 100 gr point, total 356 g. Of course when I get my bow to the range I will see how they fly.
Thanks again


----------



## C Doyle 88

gator--you should be fine for starters

Cec


----------



## NEVADAPRO

I'm shooting my 2011 Zeus (60lbs max and 29" DL) set at 54lbs. shooting an Easton ACG 430's (27.75" yoke of the nock to end of the carbon) with a 120gr point and 3-FF187's and a 3" wrap. They weigh 387.5grs. I'm shooting the new Brite-site Verti-click rest, so my launcher is back almost over my wrist. Once I made sure the ata (on both sides of the bow) were 37.5" and my brace height was 7.25" and the max weight was 60lbs. I made sure my upper draw stop (VTR cams) hit the cable just a MM before the bottom stop. My back wall is rock solid!! Now my ACG 430's are flying like darts!! There is absolutely NO movement in these arrows!! I have had problems with my arrows spiraling for a while now (with my old Martin S4 and my Martin Shadowcat) and still had this problem at Redding with my Zeus. I spent a little time with my bow press and draw stops and now it is a different bow!! You've never seen someone so happy to see the video of my arrow flight and having the arrows fly perfectly!! This bow is a shooter for sure!! It is sooo repeatable!! I shot my first 80 yard group and had 3 arrows touching and one an inch away from the others just an inch out of the spot (Hunter face) at 6 o'clock. Made an adjustment and the next group was at 6 o'clock but in the "X" again with 3 arrows touching and one about 2 inches away from that group. I turned the nock on that arrow to the next vane and made a 4 click sight adjustment and BAM!! All 4 arrows touching about 1/2" from dead center again at 6 o'clock!! 

If anyone is having any doubts about these bows (due to not being able to shoot one)...don't!! I say this with all honesty.....you will LOVE these bows!! Rob has seriously done his homework and took the time to get them right before putting them out to the public. The bow is a little heavier than the bows I was shooting but I solved that by removing some of the weights from my front and back bars. These bows hold so well with NO stabilizer, it just makes it easy to remove weights from the bars with no ill effects!! But to go even further, I have sold my DS Advantage sight (awesome sight but a little heavy) and purchased the new Shibuya Ultima CPX Carbon fiber sight which will allow me to add 6-7ozs back on the bars with no overall added weight!! 

I just can't say enough about the Maitland line-up!! I'm really looking forward to the future bows Rob has coming!! Rob and I shared a room at Redding and had a lot of time to talk shop (sorry about the snoring Rob!!!LOL!!! Sorry the earplugs were not totally successful!!) and there are some great things coming in the near future!! God bless, Todd


----------



## C Doyle 88

Hey Todd---sounds good--I'm at a similar point w/my Zeus--FMJs 400--27.5 in--120gr pt--420 gr wind lovers @ 56+ lbs ---at 70m they are flying like a string to the X
Still getting used to my Zeus(it's teaching me every day as long as I listen)
YES I LOVE IT 
To anyone---you won't be disapointed--just give it a little time to get you straight and you will be a better archer

Good shoot'n your MAITLAND bow----they are as special as they LOOK

Cec


----------



## FallFever




----------



## olehemlock

The Big Guy himself says it ships today or tomorrow:thumbs_up.....:banana::RockOn:


----------



## animal killer

Cant wait to see some of the Hunting rigs setup and see some speed results with hunting rigs.


----------



## roosclan

olehemlock said:


> The Big Guy himself says it ships today or tomorrow:thumbs_up.....:banana::RockOn:


Good for you! I'll be receiving my call soon, I bet.


----------



## willijf1

Here's the new Zeus all set up.


----------



## olehemlock

Nice lookin bow, what draw length are you shooting. Looks like you have the smaill cams on your bow.


willijf1 said:


> Here's the new Zeus all set up.


----------



## svbbubba

thanks ...Rob Payment sent......:thumbs_up


----------



## willijf1

olehemlock said:


> Nice lookin bow, what draw length are you shooting. Looks like you have the smaill cams on your bow.


Thanks. I'm shooting 27.5"


----------



## roosclan

Got my tracking number tonight! WooHoo!!!:blob1:


----------



## FallFever

Received my tracking number tonight also!!!!:set1_applaud::whoo:


----------



## red44

Thought a few might enjoy some CAMO, melts right into that Oak.
































The bite mark in the suppressor was me. Had to try it without, went back on.


----------



## olehemlock

Thanks for the pics, been waiting to seem up close pics of the camo in the outdoors enviroment.


----------



## willijf1

red44 said:


> Thought a few might enjoy some CAMO, melts right into that Oak.
> 
> Nice!


----------



## roosclan

So... would I be considered obsessed if I'm checking the tracking number twice a day, even though I know it won't be here until next Wednesday?


----------



## bow_hunter44

roosclan said:


> So... would I be considered obsessed if I'm checking the tracking number twice a day, even though I know it won't be here until next Wednesday?


Count your blessings, at least you have a tracking number to check!!!


----------



## roosclan

bow_hunter44 said:


> Count your blessings, at least you have a tracking number to check!!!


Are you waiting on a lefty bow, also?


----------



## bow_hunter44

roosclan said:


> Are you waiting on a lefty bow, also?


Indeed I am.


----------



## olehemlock

Looks like the lefties are going to reign supreme over this thread!


----------



## bushmasterar15

If anyone in Arizona would like to see a Maitland Zeus VTR. Mine is at Broken Arrow Archery in Apache Junction with the owner Robert.


----------



## roosclan

olehemlock said:


> Looks like the lefties are going to reign supreme over this thread!


As it should be! Of course, it's that way by default since Rob reigns supreme over this thread...


----------



## bushmasterar15

Need this back up to the top.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Ttt


----------



## spiralcamer

Hey Maitlanders who is building the factory string and cables for the 2011 bows?


----------



## roosclan

spiralcamer said:


> Hey Maitlanders who is building the factory string and cables for the 2011 bows?


VaporTrail


----------



## USNarcher

And Stone Mountain


----------



## roosclan

USNarcher said:


> And Stone Mountain


 Really? I did not know that. My bow will arrive on Wednesday, so how will I know which one I have on mine (Ret VTR)?


----------



## bow_hunter44

I can quit whining now, my bow is at the shop and I can pick it up this afternoon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cocktail:


----------



## ChaseK

bow_hunter44 said:


> I can quit whining now, my bow is at the shop and I can pick it up this afternoon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cocktail:


Awesome man. Pics quick!


----------



## USNarcher

bow_hunter44 said:


> I can quit whining now, my bow is at the shop and I can pick it up this afternoon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cocktail:


Ha I got to see it before you. :nyah:


----------



## olehemlock

Better be some pic's before sundown!!!!!!


bow_hunter44 said:


> I can quit whining now, my bow is at the shop and I can pick it up this afternoon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cocktail:


----------



## 5MilesBack

Anybody seen my LH Zeus laying around anywhere? I'm beginning to wonder if I'll ever see a new bow this year. I ordered a different bow in October before finding out in March that I wouldn't get that one. Now waiting on a Zeus.:sad: Man, us lefties really get the shaft when it comes to bows. But then we shoot them next to our RH'ed counterparts and realize that we make out better in the end.:biggrin1:


----------



## red44

I'm a righty and waited over a year for a ZTR Zeus after paying for it in full up front. Stop *****ing. Righty's wait too.


----------



## deerhunter81

Yep rob told me that vapor trail and stone mountain are building strings for the 2011's. I am building my own though!!!


----------



## Random Child

USNarcher said:


> Ha I got to see it before you. :nyah:


You'll be seeing mine before me too. :sad:


----------



## ChaseK

Any staffers online with a 2011?

PM me if y'all got a quick sec.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

ChaseK said:


> Any staffers online with a 2011?
> 
> PM me if y'all got a quick sec.


Chase, PM sent!!


----------



## svbbubba

:wave:waiting on a tracking #......


----------



## FallFever

My lefty Retribution VTR arrived at the UPS facility in Green Bay, WI at 9:45pm tonight and will be on my porch sometime tomorrow. :banana:


----------



## bow_hunter44

USNarcher said:


> Ha I got to see it before you. :nyah:


Matt, you should have posted a pic!!! I'm sorry I didn't get any pics yet. I've been changing strings and cables, mounting a rest - all of the stuff. Maybe tomorrow. How caviler one when they have bow in hand!


----------



## 5MilesBack

red44 said:


> I'm a righty and waited over a year for a ZTR Zeus after paying for it in full up front. Stop *****ing. Righty's wait too.


Well, I'd expect to wait a year too if I was ordering a bow a year before it was even available.

I ordered my LH Zeus and then told someone about it. So he ordered his RH Zeus a week or two later, and he's had it for several weeks now. So not quite the same as your year-long wait scenario. I could order a 2013 bow today (even in RH and yes........I'd be waiting awhile for it).


----------



## rsarns

Random Child said:


> You'll be seeing mine before me too. :sad:


Probably mine too...


----------



## animal killer

Cant wait to see some photos guys.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Ttt


----------



## olehemlock

X2, looks like I will have my bow in my hand before I see a pic of a lefty on here.


animal killer said:


> Cant wait to see some photos guys.


----------



## bushmasterar15

I can't wait to pick back up my bow. Been at Broken Arrow Archery for everyone to see. Then off to the shoots.


----------



## svbbubba

olehemlock said:


> X2, looks like I will have my bow in my hand before I see a pic of a lefty on here.


 the Big Day is here.....:thumbs_up


----------



## bow_hunter44

svbbubba said:


> the Big Day is here.....:thumbs_up


Enjoy! Sorry about the no pic thing. I'm not all set up yet.....


----------



## FallFever

Well, it arrived yesterday and looks fantastic. No pics yet, maybe later tonight. Too busy around home lately hopefully will get it set up this weekend.

FF


----------



## olehemlock

UPS just dropped it off 15 minutes ago.....yes the lefties do exist. Have not shot it yet, thought I would post some pic's for ya:shade: First impression, it is lighter than I a thought it would be:mg: Fit and finish is superb. I have not even took the time to tie on a loop but my first impression of the draw is, a lot like the spirals more like the origianal spirals not like the spiral x. Infact i think it might be more like a 2003 bowtech dually cam with a more solid back wall. The wall feels just as solid as a spiral.


----------



## ChaseK

Hemlock congrats on a beauty of a bow!

Get to shootin it an let us know how ya like it.


----------



## olehemlock

Well i just tied a loop on it and run dozen arrows or so thru it. Big difference pulling the bow with a release instead of your bare fingers. This bow pulls super easy, I had to go back and scale the bow, sure enough, it is 61lbs. It pulls just a little bit harder than my 53lb Katera XL with 65% let-off cams. I just can't get over how smooth the draw is, it does definitely feel like 65% let-off though but that is what i like. Did I mention how hard the back wall is. Thats all the review for today, off to work I go.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Just checking in to say "Hello" to you guys.


----------



## roosclan

My lefty Retribution arrived yesterday, but I was feeling too pukey to do anything with it. Here are some pics:


----------



## Gig49

Those Retributions look very nice, congrats all


----------



## 5MilesBack

Well, had a surprise today at the office. Was talking with a co-worker and we were talking about how we were both waiting for bows to show up, and my receptionist walks into my office and says "guess what".......as she carries in a bow box from MaitlandUSA. Woo-hoo!

Now if it would just stop raining for a day or two, perhaps I could set it up and shoot it some. Sorry, no pics for awhile........can't upload at work, and I'm not set up for internet yet at home. But won't be long and the Zeus will be on the loose.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Glad to see the lefties getting bows!! Doesn't matter which side of the bows they are shot from....they are all great shooters!! My Zeus is absolutely the finest, best holding and most accurate bow I have ever shot....period!!


----------



## deerhunter81

I couldn't agree more. I am shooting better than I ever have with my Zeus!!! I am about to order a vtr conversion for it as soon as I can get ahold of Rob!!! 


NEVADAPRO said:


> Glad to see the lefties getting bows!! Doesn't matter which side of the bows they are shot from....they are all great shooters!! My Zeus is absolutely the finest, best holding and most accurate bow I have ever shot....period!!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

The VTR's are just plain awesome!! They are smooth AND fast and they are allowing me to shoot about 5lbs. more than I was shooting!! Which is nice!!!


----------



## FallFever

Will post pics of my lefty Ret. VTR tomorrow, but I put it through the chrono this evening and here are the stats. It is about 10fps. faster than the VTX Ret. I had last year and the draw is still smooth as silk.

28"
61lbs.
346gr. arrow
279fps.

FF


----------



## bow_hunter44

I may have to have a Zues too. This Ret feels more like an extension of - well, me - than any bow I have ever had my hands on!


----------



## bushmasterar15

I'm glad to have one. The best bow I've had and can't wait till I can get another.


----------



## deerhunter81

I have a staff shooter of mine shot my old vtx retribution with a set of my custom astroflight strings and cables and it flat out smokes!!!!
28.25" draw and 72#
406 grain HT-1
280.4 through the chrono all day long with a specialty peep, loop and bowjacks on the string!!!! 
297.3 fps with a 350 grain arrow and loaded string.


FallFever said:


> Will post pics of my lefty Ret. VTR tomorrow, but I put it through the chrono this evening and here are the stats. It is about 10fps. faster than the VTX Ret. I had last year and the draw is still smooth as silk.
> 
> 28"
> 61lbs.
> 346gr. arrow
> 279fps.
> 
> FF


----------



## ChaseK

deerhunter81 said:


> I have a staff shooter of mine shot my old vtx retribution with a set of my custom astroflight strings and cables and it flat out smokes!!!!
> 28.25" draw and 72#
> 406 grain HT-1
> 280.4 through the chrono all day long with a specialty peep, loop and bowjacks on the string!!!!
> 297.3 fps with a 350 grain arrow and loaded string.


Those are great numbers. I'll be right there at your specs with mine. 28.5"/70lbs and 415gr HT-1. I was hoping for around 285 so maybe it'll hit close.


----------



## archerynutNB

Congrats to all you recent Maitland owners out there! Enjoy those "Quality" bows!

Here is the set of practice plates that Roger ( Design A grip) made for my 2010 Zeus. These are only the acrylic prototypes, (Black Pearl). He did not have a bow to fit them to, so was using only a crude template that I sent him. They fit really well, and look great. Just a tiny bit of tweaking on one plate and we will be ready for the final set. Those will be made from M3 Damascus material. These plates look so good on this bow…that I can’t wait to see what the M3 looks like! This Zeus is going to be a real beauty when I get it all done!


----------



## Gig49

Looks great, might have to get me one of those


----------



## animal killer

deerhunter81 said:


> I have a staff shooter of mine shot my old vtx retribution with a set of my custom astroflight strings and cables and it flat out smokes!!!!
> 28.25" draw and 72#
> 406 grain HT-1
> 280.4 through the chrono all day long with a specialty peep, loop and bowjacks on the string!!!!
> 297.3 fps with a 350 grain arrow and loaded string.


The ret vtr that i have at the shop is set at 28/70 425 grain arrow with 60 grains on the string and im getting around 276-279 fps with it.


----------



## 5MilesBack

I'm kind of surprised by all the comments like "silky smooth draw" and such. I have never known what people were talking about when they mentioned a "hump" near the end of the draw cycle.......I had never felt one before. Until now. I seriously thought I had hit the back wall......and then pulled harder (a lot harder) and it finally rolled over. Of course, after putting it on the draw board, and using an arrow to measure as well, this bow is drawing 33.5" AMO.:mg: Perhaps that may have something to do with the hump?? Besides the hump........yes, the draw is smooth.


----------



## bow_hunter44

5MilesBack said:


> I'm kind of surprised by all the comments like "silky smooth draw" and such. I have never known what people were talking about when they mentioned a "hump" near the end of the draw cycle.......I had never felt one before. Until now. I seriously thought I had hit the back wall......and then pulled harder (a lot harder) and it finally rolled over. Of course, after putting it on the draw board, and using an arrow to measure as well, this bow is drawing 33.5" AMO.:mg: Perhaps that may have something to do with the hump?? Besides the hump........yes, the draw is smooth.


???? Did you pull past draw stop? I shopped bows for a long time with the main criteria being the draw cycle. The Maitland bows won the contest. My Ret had NO hump, no nothing in the draw cycle.


----------



## 5MilesBack

bow_hunter44 said:


> ???? Did you pull past draw stop? I shopped bows for a long time with the main criteria being the draw cycle. The Maitland bows won the contest. My Ret had NO hump, no nothing in the draw cycle.


Nope.......even on the draw board, both draw stops are hitting at the same time, and it measures 33.5" at that point. By comparison.......both my Bowtechs measure right at 32.5" at full draw with 32" mods. The hump starts probably right around the 29"-30" point.


----------



## animal killer

If you know anyone that is looking to purchase a maitland or 2 brand new ive got 3 in my shop ready to sell. just pm me for more details


----------



## silentoutdoors

Here are the numbers I got thru my chrono
specs:
2011 ret 
60 lb limbs maxed out at 61.4 lbs (used a easton digital hand held scale) 
Mod #3 set on middle post
Dloop and leeches on string
349 acc arrow weighing in at 402g

speed numbers 275 to 277


----------



## incendiaerus

silentoutdoors said:


> Here are the numbers I got thru my chrono
> specs:
> 2011 ret
> 60 lb limbs maxed out at 61.4 lbs (used a easton digital hand held scale)
> Mod #3 set on middle post
> Dloop and leeches on string
> 349 acc arrow weighing in at 402g
> 
> speed numbers 275 to 277


What did that make your Draw Length ?


----------



## deerhunter81

I retuned a little and it shot 284.6 with 406 grains and 273.5 with 448 grains. This is at 28.25"/69.5# and my custom strings and cables.



animal killer said:


> The ret vtr that i have at the shop is set at 28/70 425 grain arrow with 60 grains on the string and im getting around 276-279 fps with it.


----------



## Longbow42

5MilesBack said:


> Nope.......even on the draw board, both draw stops are hitting at the same time, and it measures 33.5" at that point. By comparison.......both my Bowtechs measure right at 32.5" at full draw with 32" mods. The hump starts probably right around the 29"-30" point.


My Zeus is at 33" and it also has a hump at about the 29" area, but it pulls through pretty easy, nothing like a wall at all.


----------



## silentoutdoors

incendiaerus said:


> What did that make your Draw Length ?


29 i think


----------



## Longbow42

Hey Guys, I am going to be selling my Zeus. It is only one month old. All black with long draw mods #5 and #4. It is a really nice bow and sweet shooting, but I only need one bow. I will sell for a good price. Bow is essentially new. Thanks.


----------



## deerhunter81

Anyone talked to rob lately??? Could someone post up a mod chart for the different cams? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Longbow42

Does anyone know if the different draw length bows use the same cams but different mods only? How would I take a 32" DL bow down to a 29"? Thanks!


----------



## fowl_natured

Just curious if anyone can tell me what the riser lengths are for the Zues and Ret.?

Thanks


----------



## NEVADAPRO

fowl_natured said:


> Just curious if anyone can tell me what the riser lengths are for the Zues and Ret.?
> 
> Thanks


Zeus 36" Retribution 31"


----------



## fowl_natured

NEVADAPRO said:


> Zeus 36" Retribution 31"


Thanks


----------



## NEVADAPRO

fowl_natured said:


> Thanks


No problem!!


----------



## roosclan

Longbow42 said:


> Does anyone know if the different draw length bows use the same cams but different mods only? How would I take a 32" DL bow down to a 29"? Thanks!


I know that with my 27" DL, Rob said the smaller cams are the best. A 29" DL might work with either the small cams or the large cams (that I'm almost certain you have).


----------



## bow_hunter44

deerhunter81 said:


> Anyone talked to rob lately??? Could someone post up a mod chart for the different cams? Thanks in advance!!!


I talked to Rob today, but not about mod charts.....


----------



## Longbow42

roosclan said:


> I know that with my 27" DL, Rob said the smaller cams are the best. A 29" DL might work with either the small cams or the large cams (that I'm almost certain you have).


Thanks, do you know if the string length would remain the same?


----------



## roosclan

Longbow42 said:


> Thanks, do you know if the string length would remain the same?


I doubt it. The two cam sizes would be different, thus the radius around them would be different, and thus the string length would have to be different (Rob or some other engineer who knows a heck of a lot more than me can correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## Longbow42

roosclan said:


> I doubt it. The two cam sizes would be different, thus the radius around them would be different, and thus the string length would have to be different (Rob or some other engineer who knows a heck of a lot more than me can correct me if I'm wrong).


 OK, I thought that you said my large cams would work for a 29" DL, only mods would need to be changed. I emailed him this am but not heard back.


----------



## roosclan

Longbow42 said:


> OK, I thought that you said my large cams would work for a 29" DL, only mods would need to be changed. I emailed him this am but not heard back.


Oh! Now I get what you're asking! String length with the large cams should be the same whether you use your long draw mods or the 29" mods. I thought you were asking about string length being the same between the two sizes of cams... my bad!


----------



## Longbow42

roosclan said:


> Oh! Now I get what you're asking! String length with the large cams should be the same whether you use your long draw mods or the 29" mods. I thought you were asking about string length being the same between the two sizes of cams... my bad!


 OK, thank you!


----------



## blmarlin

Have a like new Ret with VTR cams for sale in the classifieds. MINT

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1503002


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Ttt


----------



## Longbow42

ANYONE HEARD FROM ROB? HE'S NOT RETURNING EMAILs. Thanks.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Longbow42 said:


> ANYONE HEARD FROM ROB? HE'S NOT RETURNING EMAILs. Thanks.


I PM'd him and called him over the last few days....hope everything is ok!!!!


----------



## RamRock

Hey guys, I just picked up a 50lb Zeuz after wanting one for some time, i am located in utah and am Atempting to Find a set of 65 or 70lb Black limbs new or used, who or Where could i Get them ?


----------



## NEVADAPRO

TTT for Maitland!!!!!!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

RamRock said:


> Hey guys, I just picked up a 50lb Zeuz after wanting one for some time, i am located in utah and am Atempting to Find a set of 65 or 70lb Black limbs new or used, who or Where could i Get them ?


I'd send Rob a PM or email/call.


----------



## bushmasterar15




----------



## VanRijn

thats a beautiful bow bushmaster


----------



## deerhunter81

My vtr conversion is on order!!!! Can't wait to get it and play!!!


----------



## RamRock

Thanks for the pm deerhunter:thumbs_up p, and WOW i got a return e-mail from rob last night about 1.5 hours after i sent my question, pretty stellar service, if you ask me:wink:


----------



## bushmasterar15

VanRijn said:


> thats a beautiful bow bushmaster


 Thank You. I really like it. Now I need a Orange Retribution or maybe whatever Rob has up his sleeve.



RamRock said:


> Thanks for the pm deerhunter:thumbs_up p, and WOW i got a return e-mail from rob last night about 1.5 hours after i sent my question, pretty stellar service, if you ask me:wink:


Rob is great. Top of the line customer service.


----------



## animal killer

ttt


----------



## 5MilesBack

RamRock said:


> Thanks for the pm deerhunter:thumbs_up p, and WOW i got a return e-mail from rob last night about 1.5 hours after i sent my question, pretty stellar service, if you ask me:wink:


I'm still waiting for a reply from my email sent last Sunday.


----------



## aligator

Not a very good photo. This is my wife's 75 birthday present to me. Shot it for the first time today. I try to get to the range 3-4 time a week early in the A.M.


----------



## sinsayers

Great looking rigs guys! I am currently working on getting my Zeus airbrushed, my childhood dog that died 2 years ago was named Zeus so I am going to get a picture of him painted on the riser somewhere.... All idea's are welcome! I also wanted to say that I changed out the cable slide with a saunders hyper glide and that really changed the draw on my bow.... it is just insane. So enough rambling on I just wanted to drop some Maitland love. Shoot straight


----------



## Anynamewilldo

aligator said:


> Not a very good photo. This is my wife's 75 birthday present to me. Shot it for the first time today. I try to get to the range 3-4 time a week early in the A.M.


Congrates on turning 75!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

sinsayers said:


> Great looking rigs guys! I am currently working on getting my Zeus airbrushed, my childhood dog that died 2 years ago was named Zeus so I am going to get a picture of him painted on the riser somewhere.... All idea's are welcome! I also wanted to say that I changed out the cable slide with a saunders hyper glide and that really changed the draw on my bow.... it is just insane. So enough rambling on I just wanted to drop some Maitland love. Shoot straight


Great idea!! My 180lbs Akita was named Zeus and he was awesome!! I miss that dog!! He was truly a member of our family! I think it's awesome that you are honoring your Zeus!!!


----------



## sinsayers

Thanks Nevadapro! I miss him dearly so I thought this would fill that void. When I get it finished up I will post pics. PS I read your post about Flex-Fletch vanes, the 187's are everything you said they were. Very cool vanes thanks. 

Jeremy


----------



## NEVADAPRO

sinsayers said:


> Thanks Nevadapro! I miss him dearly so I thought this would fill that void. When I get it finished up I will post pics. PS I read your post about Flex-Fletch vanes, the 187's are everything you said they were. Very cool vanes thanks.
> 
> Jeremy


Great Jeremy!! They really are "That Good"!! I guess that's why just about every FITA World Record has been set with the 187's!! Glad you are liking them!! God bless


----------



## maitland

Hey Yallllll ! I finally had a chance to get online and touch base. I see everyone is really enjoying their new toys. 5milesback, I havent got an email yet. Lets see some more pics....... I really enjoy seeing you guys with the bows.


----------



## maitland

Check out the website, I started the updates and still have a few more to go such as the target colors etc. I have the string length chart, VTR tuning chart, draw length chart up. Pics of the new bows also.:teeth:


----------



## sinsayers

Pictures? You want Pictures? ok here's pictures


----------



## sinsayers

The site looks awesome Rob. I will start updating our site with the new info....... weeee website work


----------



## bushmasterar15

Site looks great. Bow is awesome.


----------



## 5MilesBack

NEVADAPRO said:


> My 180lbs Akita was named Zeus and he was awesome!! I miss that dog!! He was truly a member of our family!


I had an Akita when I was a teenager........Zeus would have been a perfect name for him. Great dog. Great BIG dog, but a great dog.

Rob........new reply sent.


----------



## Gig49

Increased the poundage on my Zeus to approx 54-55lb and it holds even better if thats at all possible? Anyway, I just love shooting my 2010 VTX Zeus and thought I'd drop in and say so


----------



## MM1017

Rob, the site updates look great. Good data on the cams also. Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## olehemlock

I like the slight change to the logo:thumbs_up


----------



## NEVADAPRO

olehemlock said:


> I like the slight change to the logo:thumbs_up


Yep!! I really like the new logo!! No doubt what Maitland is with that logo!!!!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Gig49 said:


> Increased the poundage on my Zeus to approx 54-55lb and it holds even better if thats at all possible? Anyway, I just love shooting my 2010 VTX Zeus and thought I'd drop in and say so


I had been shooting my other bow at around 50-52lbs. I was walking around with Rob while I was shooting Redding and I told him it felt like the bow was losing weight!! I would have guessed it dropped to 48lbs or so!!! But it had not. It was still right on 52lbs.!! Now I'm shooting the Zeus at 56.3lbs. with a hold weight of 16.1lbs.! Been a long time since I have shot 56lbs.!! The bow is sooo smooth it's unreal!!


----------



## Gig49

NEVADAPRO said:


> I had been shooting my other bow at around 50-52lbs. I was walking around with Rob while I was shooting Redding and I told him it felt like the bow was losing weight!! I would have guessed it dropped to 48lbs or so!!! But it had not. It was still right on 52lbs.!! Now I'm shooting the Zeus at 56.3lbs. with a hold weight of 16.1lbs.! Been a long time since I have shot 56lbs.!! The bow is sooo smooth it's unreal!!


Got to agree with you, it's the smoothest drawing bow I've ever shot


----------



## bushmasterar15

Well today took my Zeus VTR 29/60 over to see a friend and put it thru his chrono. 340 grain Harvest Time HT-3 @ 302fps


----------



## Longbow42

I have 70# limbs for my Zeus and need 60#. Anyone want to swap? My bow is essentially new. Thanks.


----------



## roosclan

maitland said:


> Hey Yallllll ! I finally had a chance to get online and touch base. I see everyone is really enjoying their new toys.


That's one way of putting it. I busted a nock and FOB my second time shooting my Ret VTR, and I haven't been shooting in over 20 years! This thing just sits dead in my hand at the shot, too. The Invasion and Guardian I tried -- the only other center pivot designs I've found around here -- both tipped back at the shot without a stabilizer. This Ret just sits there like it's glued to a vertical pole. No buzz, no vibration, almost no sound from the bow itself. The loudest thing on the bow is the rest, which hopefully will get resolved with a few questions answered.



maitland said:


> Check out the website, I started the updates and still have a few more to go such as the target colors etc. I have the string length chart, VTR tuning chart, draw length chart up. Pics of the new bows also.:teeth:


 Thanks for posting that! I wish I had it last week when I set up my bow. The VTR tuning chart does raise some questions, though, plus I have a couple others:
My Retribution VTR is set at 60#(or so) and 27".
*1)* How do you determine who gets the large cams and who gets the small cams? Mine apparently has the large cams with #1 mods, but I thought I was going to get the smaller cams. Does one size offer more speed over another? I thought the smaller cams were more efficient at shorter draw lengths? Am I backward on that? If I need to shorten my draw length any, I won't be able to since I am at the very bottom of the range for the large cams already.
*2)* Draw length adjustments: from what I'm reading, I have a choice between 27, 27 3/8, or 27 3/4. How does one make smaller adjustments than that? Are the VTR cams not 1/8" adjustable like the VTX cams? This brings me to my next question...
*3)* According to the tuning chart, the post farthest in is 27" (with my mod), the middle would be 27 3/8", and the outer post is 27 3/4". My bow sits right at 27" and both draw stops hit at the same time (top stop is at position 2 or 13. 2nd hole from the string), but the cable is on the middle post instead of the farthest in. I'm confused.

*4)* I have a Ripcord Code Red rest is installed, however, I don't think it wants to sit correctly. With the arrow lined up with the berger holes, the rest slaps the arrow shelf (it's the loudest thing on this bow). If I raise the rest so that it doesn't contact the shelf, the arrow sits in the top 1/3 of the berger holes -- if that much. I've read that on some bows, the arrow _must_ be lined up with the holes, and on others it's not that necessary. Does it matter if the arrow is not exactly lined up with the berger holes as long as I move my nock point up, or does the arrow _need_ to be lined up with the holes for proper efficiency and minimal nock travel?
*5)* The other issue I have is that my rest seems to be sitting outside the centerline, and the shelf itself is in the way. It looks like the shelf could stand to be a tad wider and flatter or have a smaller inside radius on the corners. I'm shooting a .350 spine arrow, 28" shaft with 35gr of insert and 150gr field tip, 24gr FOB and 15gr of wraps on the back with a 9gr nock. OT2 says this should be slightly stiff, so I'm not sure why my rest needs to be that far beyond centerline. It seems to work, but a wider shelf would help where the rest is sitting (which may be a moot point if lining my arrow above the berger hole is no problem...).
Here's a pic of what I mean:









Any ideas, Rob?


----------



## olehemlock

I would try a weaker spine if I was you, you can try a 400 spine arrow but i think a 370 spine is what you need and you would probably have to shoot good ole aluminums(2216) to work for you.


roosclan said:


> That's one way of putting it. I busted a nock and FOB my second time shooting my Ret VTR, and I haven't been shooting in over 20 years! This thing just sits dead in my hand at the shot, too. The Invasion and Guardian I tried -- the only other center pivot designs I've found around here -- both tipped back at the shot without a stabilizer. This Ret just sits there like it's glued to a vertical pole. No buzz, no vibration, almost no sound from the bow itself. The loudest thing on the bow is the rest, which hopefully will get resolved with a few questions answered.
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting that! I wish I had it last week when I set up my bow. The VTR tuning chart does raise some questions, though, plus I have a couple others:
> My Retribution VTR is set at 60#(or so) and 27".
> *1)* How do you determine who gets the large cams and who gets the small cams? Mine apparently has the large cams with #1 mods, but I thought I was going to get the smaller cams. Does one size offer more speed over another? I thought the smaller cams were more efficient at shorter draw lengths? Am I backward on that? If I need to shorten my draw length any, I won't be able to since I am at the very bottom of the range for the large cams already.
> *2)* Draw length adjustments: from what I'm reading, I have a choice between 27, 27 3/8, or 27 3/4. How does one make smaller adjustments than that? Are the VTR cams not 1/8" adjustable like the VTX cams? This brings me to my next question...
> *3)* According to the tuning chart, the post farthest in is 27" (with my mod), the middle would be 27 3/8", and the outer post is 27 3/4". My bow sits right at 27" and both draw stops hit at the same time (top stop is at position 2 or 13. 2nd hole from the string), but the cable is on the middle post instead of the farthest in. I'm confused.
> 
> *4)* I have a Ripcord Code Red rest is installed, however, I don't think it wants to sit correctly. With the arrow lined up with the berger holes, the rest slaps the arrow shelf (it's the loudest thing on this bow). If I raise the rest so that it doesn't contact the shelf, the arrow sits in the top 1/3 of the berger holes -- if that much. I've read that on some bows, the arrow _must_ be lined up with the holes, and on others it's not that necessary. Does it matter if the arrow is not exactly lined up with the berger holes as long as I move my nock point up, or does the arrow _need_ to be lined up with the holes for proper efficiency and minimal nock travel?
> *5)* The other issue I have is that my rest seems to be sitting outside the centerline, and the shelf itself is in the way. It looks like the shelf could stand to be a tad wider and flatter or have a smaller inside radius on the corners. I'm shooting a .350 spine arrow, 28" shaft with 35gr of insert and 150gr field tip, 24gr FOB and 15gr of wraps on the back with a 9gr nock. OT2 says this should be slightly stiff, so I'm not sure why my rest needs to be that far beyond centerline. It seems to work, but a wider shelf would help where the rest is sitting (which may be a moot point if lining my arrow above the berger hole is no problem...).
> Here's a pic of what I mean:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas, Rob?


----------



## roosclan

olehemlock said:


> I would try a weaker spine if I was you, you can try a 400 spine arrow but i think a 370 spine is what you need and you would probably have to shoot good ole aluminums(2216) to work for you.


Buying new arrows is not an option, unfortunately, as the budget won't allow it. I suppose I can add some more weight to the tip or just bump the draw weight up some. I eventually want to get up to 65-67# for hunting season, so the arrows as-is would be too weak for that (I plan on cutting them down to whatever is needed). Running OT2 again, it does say that I'm .016 stiff, so just bumping up to 62-63# would appear to take care of that. Oddly enough, when I mentioned my setup on a different forum, they told me that the .350 would be too weak for running that much weight up front.

I really need to do a bare shaft tuning with weight added to the back (can't really paper tune with FOBs) to get things right, then some walk-back tuning which can be pretty difficult in the KS wind. I plan on shooting 2-blade fixed broadheads, so I have a feeling that this is going to be a very important part of setting this beauty up right.

*Does anyone know what the weight change is for each turn of the limb bolt?*


----------



## Hoythunter01

Website looks great Rob !!!

One of these days i'll get over there again. I still need my new cams for the Skull Bow.


----------



## [email protected]

roosclan,

>>60#(or so)

If you're actually less than 60lbs DW, increasing the DW would probably allow you to bring the rest in closer to center-shot.


>>The other issue I have is that my rest seems to be sitting outside the centerline ... OT2 says this should be slightly stiff, so I'm not sure why my rest needs to be that far beyond centerline.

If your allignment is slightly out from the riser center-shot, that would indicate compensation for a slightly stiff shaft.

Assuming you mean shaft material when you say "28" shaft"...OT2 uses "shaft material length" so it's expecting tube length of the shaft, no bushing, nock, or point insert included in the length. If your "shaft material length" is closer to 27", you might be able to tune with a 0.360-0.400 spine shaft. 

At a 27"DL, the 27" shaft material length would net an ~27.5" AMO arrow length..nock groove to point insert...so broadheads would still be in front of the riser edge.

With the rest type you're using there's no threat of the BH tipped arrow dropping onto you hand, so you could use a finsished arrow that puts the BH ~1" in front of the rest prongs at fulldraw...maybe as short as 26.5"-27" AMO length. In that case the shaft material length would be closer to 26.0"-26.5", and you'd definately be looking at something closer to the 0.400 spine range.


When shooting a drop-away that contacts the riser, I use the stick-on green/brown felt pads or the 1/8" rubber stops used on cabinets and drawers...to keep noise down and prevent the rest arms from wearing the riser finish.


----------



## roosclan

[email protected] said:


> roosclan,
> 
> >>60#(or so)
> 
> If you're actually less than 60lbs DW, increasing the DW would probably allow you to bring the rest in closer to center-shot.


What I mean by 60# or so is that I requested it be set at 60#, but it could be 61-62# for all I know. We didn't get around to checking that. Of course, if it were 62#, then the arrow setup would be spot on, so I'm guessing it's at 60# (do the 60-70# limbs go less than 60?).



> If your allignment is slightly out from the riser center-shot, that would indicate compensation for a slightly stiff shaft.
> 
> Assuming you mean shaft material when you say "28" shaft"...OT2 uses "shaft material length" so it's expecting tube length of the shaft, no bushing, nock, or point insert included in the length. If your "shaft material length" is closer to 27", you might be able to tune with a 0.360-0.400 spine shaft.
> 
> At a 27"DL, the 27" shaft material length would net an ~27.5" AMO arrow length..nock groove to point insert...so broadheads would still be in front of the riser edge.


I did indeed mean shaft length to exclude the nock and insert. I just measured my arrows: carbon-carbon length is 28 1/8". Nock groove to insert is 28.5". I weighed everything on my reloading scale (.1gr accuracy), and the total weight is 464.3gr. The wraps are 16gr, and the FOB plus mini-wrap is 29gr. (heavier than I thought), so that stiffens things up a bit. OT2 says if I bump my weight up to 63#, then my dynamic spine will be .3550, which is pretty darn close. My F.O.C. isn't as high as I would prefer, however. That is one thing I was shooting for -- a F.O.C. closer to 17%. From my reading on the Extreme F.O.C. thread, a stiffer spine is desired, and some folks have told me that my .350 spine is too weak, but I'm not going for the extreme 24%+ that they are.

I could also just add 10gr to the tip and keep it at 62# and that would give me a dynamic spine of .3535 and a F.O.C. closer to what I want, and when I get ready to go up to 65#, I can cut it to 27" and have my F.O.C. almost where I want it.



> With the rest type you're using there's no threat of the BH tipped arrow dropping onto you hand, so you could use a finsished arrow that puts the BH ~1" in front of the rest prongs at fulldraw...maybe as short as 26.5"-27" AMO length. In that case the shaft material length would be closer to 26.0"-26.5", and you'd definately be looking at something closer to the 0.400 spine range.


If I were going to stay at 60#, I would have bought .400 spine arrows, but I plan on being at 65# or more by fall, and with 170gr+ up front, a .400 spine just won't handle it, even at a shorter length.



> When shooting a drop-away that contacts the riser, I use the stick-on green/brown felt pads or the 1/8" rubber stops used on cabinets and drawers...to keep noise down and prevent the rest arms from wearing the riser finish.


Good to know. I take it the arrow _must_ be lined up with the berger holes on Maitland bows, then?


----------



## [email protected]

>>What I mean by 60# or so is that I requested it be set at 60#, but it could be 61-62# for all I know. 

Yep. that wasn't clear in the original post..I was assuming you had a bow with a 60lb peak weight. Didn't read your signature. 

>>do the 60-70# limbs go less than 60?.

They might...but I wouldn't. That would be a question for Rob. Generally there's a point you don't want to reduce the weight lower than as the limb bolt back out of the riser and bad things happen...not sure what that low point is for the Maitlands, but most mfgs spec that in their user manuals.

>>From my reading on the Extreme F.O.C. thread, a stiffer spine is desired, and some folks have told me that my .350 spine is too weak, but I'm not going for the extreme 24%+ that they are.

Haven't read the thread, but the rest position you described above sounds like you're still just slightly stiff. So making any of the corrections you mentioned should work as you described.

>>I take it the arrow must be lined up with the berger holes on Maitland bows, then? 

Can't say, as I don't own a Maitland...yet...but all my other bows have shot, held, and grouped better with the arrow lined up with the berger button hole.


----------



## rsarns

Mine is shipping tomorrow! Hopefully pick it up from the shop early next week! Red with the carbon dipped limbs..... )))


----------



## NEVADAPRO

rsarns said:


> Mine is shipping tomorrow! Hopefully pick it up from the shop early next week! Red with the carbon dipped limbs..... )))


That is a beautiful combination!! You will love it!!!


----------



## rsarns

NEVADAPRO said:


> That is a beautiful combination!! You will love it!!!


Saw the one Rob had on the table in Redding.... very nice!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Ttt


----------



## roosclan

Just got off the phone with Rob. You know, there's something to be said for being able to call the bow maker himself to get your questions answered (instead of a "tech support department"), and he spends over half an hour on the phone with you answering your questions and making sure that you understand the answers. That's great customer service! :thumbs_up

My apologies to anyone else who was trying to get in touch with him, though! I can be a little slow on the uptake sometimes. :embara:


----------



## NEVADAPRO

roosclan said:


> Just got off the phone with Rob. You know, there's something to be said for being able to call the bow maker himself to get your questions answered (instead of a "tech support department"), and he spends over half an hour on the phone with you answering your questions and making sure that you understand the answers. That's great customer service! :thumbs_up
> 
> My apologies to anyone else who was trying to get in touch with him, though! I can be a little slow on the uptake sometimes. :embara:


Don't feel bad!! I was on the phone with him for over 2 hours the other night!! We even talked about archery!!!LOL!!!!


----------



## roosclan

NEVADAPRO said:


> Don't feel bad!! I was on the phone with him for over 2 hours the other night!! We even talked about archery!!!LOL!!!!


If you're going to spend that long on the phone with him, you might as well drive the 7hrs there and visit in person!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

roosclan said:


> If you're going to spend that long on the phone with him, you might as well drive the 7hrs there and visit in person!


It's more like 8 hours and then I'd have to drive back!!!LOL!!! It was a long "SESSION" but much was discussed about the new "TARGET" bow!!! Should be the finest target bow ever made!!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Back up for the best bows made.


----------



## roosclan

NEVADAPRO said:


> It's more like 8 hours and then I'd have to drive back!!!LOL!!! It was a long "SESSION" but much was discussed about the new "TARGET" bow!!! Should be the finest target bow ever made!!!


 From what I've been reading about the K&K Vindicator, "finest target bow ever made" is going to be a tough level to beat (or are we talking about FITA/ATA?IBO-type target bows like Hoyt's AlphaElite, VantageElite, Contender, etc.?).

I don't compete like that, so I doubt I'll be buying one. I'm waiting for Rob to come out with his short a2a bow and a youth bow!


----------



## C Doyle 88

NEVADAPRO said:


> It's more like 8 hours and then I'd have to drive back!!!LOL!!! It was a long "SESSION" but much was discussed about the new "TARGET" bow!!! Should be the finest target bow ever made!!!


Sooo give us the high lights about the changes---or we'll all have to spend 2 hrs on the phone, and Rob won't get anything done


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Considering "I" think the Zeus is currently the finest target bow made today....the NEW 40+" ata target bow should be the finest Indoor bow made!! I'm sure some will shoot it for outdoor, but I see this being a specialty bow mainly suited for indoor!! The new bow will still be fast and at this point will still have a 36-37" riser with new limb pocket angles and longer split limbs. Brace height will improve along with ata and should make for a bow that holds even better than the Zeus!! The bow will NOT have a round wheel as Rob feels the bow still needs to have speed!! That bow with the VTR cams would be awesome!! There will be a few other "minor" changes to the riser but nothing that would take away from the riser we all know and love!! 

And more and more Maitlands are being sent world wide!! We may have to change the name from "Maitland Nation" to "Maitland WORLD"!!!!!LOL!!!!.......NO....seriously!!!!:wink:


----------



## NEVADAPRO

roosclan said:


> From what I've been reading about the K&K Vindicator, "finest target bow ever made" is going to be a tough level to beat (or are we talking about FITA/ATA?IBO-type target bows like Hoyt's AlphaElite, VantageElite, Contender, etc.?).
> 
> I don't compete like that, so I doubt I'll be buying one. I'm waiting for Rob to come out with his short a2a bow and a youth bow!


As far as the Vindicator, it's a great bow for sure!! But at 35.25" ata and a 7.25" brace height, I just feel it would have trouble competing with a Zeus on steroids!! At 42" ata and I would guess at least 7.5" of brace height, the new bow is going to be a beast for indoor!! Again, this is just my humble opinion based solely on my experience with the Zeus and conversations with Rob. God bless


----------



## deerhunter81

I agree it is nice to be able to call and talk to the owner, sometimes! But it isn't very nice to order something that is "in stock" pay for it that day, and it not ship for 10 days! I would understand if it wasn't in stock, but when you get the word from the owner that it is, 10 days is pretty ridiculous! I may be looking elsewhere after this!


roosclan said:


> Just got off the phone with Rob. You know, there's something to be said for being able to call the bow maker himself to get your questions answered (instead of a "tech support department"), and he spends over half an hour on the phone with you answering your questions and making sure that you understand the answers. That's great customer service! :thumbs_up
> 
> My apologies to anyone else who was trying to get in touch with him, though! I can be a little slow on the uptake sometimes. :embara:


----------



## C Doyle 88

NEVADAPRO said:


> Considering "I" think the Zeus is currently the finest target bow made today....the NEW 40+" ata target bow should be the finest Indoor bow made!! I'm sure some will shoot it for outdoor, but I see this being a specialty bow mainly suited for indoor!! The new bow will still be fast and at this point will still have a 36-37" riser with new limb pocket angles and longer split limbs. Brace height will improve along with ata and should make for a bow that holds even better than the Zeus!! The bow will NOT have a round wheel as Rob feels the bow still needs to have speed!! That bow with the VTR cams would be awesome!! There will be a few other "minor" changes to the riser but nothing that would take away from the riser we all know and love!!
> 
> And more and more Maitlands are being sent world wide!! We may have to change the name from "Maitland Nation" to "Maitland WORLD"!!!!!LOL!!!!.......NO....seriously!!!!:wink:


Thanks--I just got started with my Zeus---and I'm glad to know they won't be changed/discontinued/or anything else---at least 'til I get number "2" ---cuz I'm sooooo happy with #1 that I do need another just like it

Cec


----------



## NEVADAPRO

C Doyle 88 said:


> Thanks--I just got started with my Zeus---and I'm glad to know they won't be changed/discontinued/or anything else---at least 'til I get number "2" ---cuz I'm sooooo happy with #1 that I do need another just like it
> 
> Cec


Don't worry! I'm ordering a new Zeus as well!! I need one strictly for Indoor!! I'm not touching my current Zeus that is set up for outdoor!!! But I will have the new target bow when they come out!!! Then I'll just have a back up Zeus!!LOL!!


----------



## roosclan

deerhunter81 said:


> I agree it is nice to be able to call and talk to the owner, sometimes! But it isn't very nice to order something that is "in stock" pay for it that day, and it not ship for 10 days! I would understand if it wasn't in stock, but when you get the word from the owner that it is, 10 days is pretty ridiculous! I may be looking elsewhere after this!


Having the bow in stock doesn't mean you go to the top of the list for getting it assembled, set up, and shipped though. There are dealer orders to fill, other direct orders ahead of yours... We're talking about a one-man operation here, not a multi-employee business.


----------



## deerhunter81

I ordered a vtr conversion kit for my current bow....nothing to assemble! I run a string building business, I don't need any info on how to run a business! My point is if he is that busy, maybe he should consider expanding or being more upfront about things! I think the later would be fair!


roosclan said:


> Having the bow in stock doesn't mean you go to the top of the list for getting it assembled, set up, and shipped though. There are dealer orders to fill, other direct orders ahead of yours... We're talking about a one-man operation here, not a multi-employee business.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

deerhunter81 said:


> I ordered a vtr conversion kit for my current bow....nothing to assemble! I run a string building business, I don't need any info on how to run a business! My point is if he is that busy, maybe he should consider expanding or being more upfront about things! I think the later would be fair!


I understand your frustration....but he IS that busy. He works a full time 50 hour a week job and then comes home and runs the bow business until he can't stay awake. After owning a Pro Shop for 20 years, I can tell you that things do come up!! And considering he's working close to 80 hours a week, I'm sure some things get missed or forgotten. I wouldn't give up on him just yet. The best is yet to come and considering I know people who have been told by Hoyt DIRECTLY that their limbs....or cams or the entire bow for that matter would be shipped the next day only to find out they weren't shipped even after they called two weeks later to check the status. Even the "big" guys have these issues!! But for some reason, the "big" companies seem to get a pass...even if the customer is really mad!! But the "little" guys aren't given the same "pass"!! Stick around and stay part of the TEAM!!! Maitland is going to be HUGE and I know I want to be a part of it!! God bless


----------



## deerhunter81

Thanks Todd! I appreciate your reply, I just needed to vent off how I felt. I think people in general today should be more upfront about things! Thanks for sheding some light! These are great bows, that is why the wait is tough!


NEVADAPRO said:


> I understand your frustration....but he IS that busy. He works a full time 50 hour a week job and then comes home and runs the bow business until he can't stay awake. After owning a Pro Shop for 20 years, I can tell you that things do come up!! And considering he's working close to 80 hours a week, I'm sure some things get missed or forgotten. I wouldn't give up on him just yet. The best is yet to come and considering I know people who have been told by Hoyt DIRECTLY that their limbs....or cams or the entire bow for that matter would be shipped the next day only to find out they weren't shipped even after they called two weeks later to check the status. Even the "big" guys have these issues!! But for some reason, the "big" companies seem to get a pass...even if the customer is really mad!! But the "little" guys aren't given the same "pass"!! Stick around and stay part of the TEAM!!! Maitland is going to be HUGE and I know I want to be a part of it!! God bless


----------



## bow_hunter44

deerhunter81 said:


> Thanks Todd! I appreciate your reply, I just needed to vent off how I felt. I think people in general today should be more upfront about things! Thanks for sheding some light! These are great bows, that is why the wait is tough!


I understand your frustration as well. I try to be patient as well, knowing the situation with Rob - he is a great guy. However, e-mail's, phone messages, and/or PM's that are not returned make me clench my teeth!!

Now for a question for Zues and Ret shooters (rumor control is that I will have a Zues, to book-end with my Ret, in house one of these days). Do you like the floating yoke? I'm not a huge fan of the floating yoke, but then again don't really have anything against them. I just wonder about tuning and being limited with the floating yoke. Any comments?

Any hey, Happy Fathers Day tomorrow!


----------



## deerhunter81

Thanks! As a string builder and a tuner, I have built both! I prefer the static yoke over the float, bc it is easier to tune for limb lean (it is actually not the cam, it's limb twist). I have my Zeus and retribution (both vtx's) tuned perfect, and they shoot really well and are shooting well over ibo speed! Hope this helps!


bow_hunter44 said:


> I understand your frustration as well. I try to be patient as well, knowing the situation with Rob - he is a great guy. However, e-mail's, phone messages, and/or PM's that are not returned make me clench my teeth!!
> 
> Now for a question for Zues and Ret shooters (rumor control is that I will have a Zues, to book-end with my Ret, in house one of these days). Do you like the floating yoke? I'm not a huge fan of the floating yoke, but then again don't really have anything against them. I just wonder about tuning and being limited with the floating yoke. Any comments?
> 
> Any hey, Happy Fathers Day tomorrow!


----------



## bow_hunter44

deerhunter81 said:


> Thanks! As a string builder and a tuner, I have built both! I prefer the static yoke over the float, bc it is easier to tune for limb lean (it is actually not the cam, it's limb twist). I have my Zeus and retribution (both vtx's) tuned perfect, and they shoot really well and are shooting well over ibo speed! Hope this helps!


Thanks, that does indeed help - and is as I suspected.


----------



## roosclan

Could either of you gents explain the difference between static and floating yokes? For that matter, what is a yoke? I'm a newbie when it comes to modern bows. My last bow was a Bear Whitetail Hunter over 20 years ago, and the cable system on it was completely different from what is on bows now.


----------



## roosclan

deerhunter81 said:


> Thanks! As a string builder and a tuner, I have built both! I prefer the static yoke over the float, bc it is easier to tune for limb lean (it is actually not the cam, it's limb twist). I have my Zeus and retribution (both vtx's) tuned perfect, and they shoot really well and are shooting well over ibo speed! Hope this helps!


Well, if you're getting over IBO speed, then I may just have to send my Ret to you when it's time for new strings, especially if you get the same results with the VTR cams.


----------



## bow_hunter44

roosclan said:


> Could either of you gents explain the difference between static and floating yokes? For that matter, what is a yoke? I'm a newbie when it comes to modern bows. My last bow was a Bear Whitetail Hunter over 20 years ago, and the cable system on it was completely different from what is on bows now.


Sure thing. A yoke is the part of the buss cable that is split into a "Y". A floating yoke is like the one you have on your Retribution (at least I assume that is what you have), where the buss and the "Y" join is with a loop, so the "Y" part can slide on the cable. A static yoke is one in which the "Y" part comes directly from the buss cable (or is served up into the "Y" a little). The static yoke enables shortening (or lengthening) either side of the "Y" independent of the other side , which is not possible with the floating yoke (I believe the intent of the floating yoke is to reduce cam lean/limb twist).


----------



## roosclan

bow_hunter44 said:


> Sure thing. A yoke is the part of the buss cable that is split into a "Y". A floating yoke is like the one you have on your Retribution (at least I assume that is what you have), where the buss and the "Y" join is with a loop, so the "Y" part can slide on the cable. A static yoke is one in which the "Y" part comes directly from the buss cable (or is served up into the "Y" a little). The static yoke enables shortening (or lengthening) either side of the "Y" independent of the other side , which is not possible with the floating yoke (I believe the intent of the floating yoke is to reduce cam lean/limb twist).


With your description and the PM that nuts&bolts sent me (thanks!), I understand it a lot better. I can also tell you that the Retribution has a static yoke.


----------



## deerhunter81

roosclan said:


> Well, if you're getting over IBO speed, then I may just have to send my Ret to you when it's time for new strings, especially if you get the same results with the VTR cams.


I will hopefully have then on Monday, but I will let you know! I could tune if you would like, just contact me.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

I think only the early Maitlands came with a floating yoke. Now they all come with a static yoke. They are definitely much easier to tune with the static yoke. And I really do believe that Rob under-rated the IBO on his bows (purposely!!). They seem to be real easy to get them to their IBO and with just a little work, they seem to top their IBO!!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

deerhunter81 said:


> Thanks Todd! I appreciate your reply, I just needed to vent off how I felt. I think people in general today should be more upfront about things! Thanks for sheding some light! These are great bows, that is why the wait is tough!


No problem at all Jeremy!! Venting can definitely help!! That's why I just wanted everyone to know what Rob is dealing with and how it's easy to make little mistakes or forget things when you are having to do it all!! I can't wait for the day this company is the size of Hoyt or PSE........oh wait....their shooters are STILL waiting for bows!!!LOL!!!!!!:set1_thinking::grin:


----------



## roosclan

NEVADAPRO said:


> I can't wait for the day this company is the size of Hoyt or PSE........oh wait....their shooters are STILL waiting for bows!!!LOL!!!!!!:set1_thinking::grin:


Their staff shooters are still waiting??? You've got to be kidding. How in the world did those companies mess that up?


----------



## deerhunter81

Well I know after having talking with someone else a few minutes ago, that if rob answered a message he would sell a Zeus! I guess he really must be busy to not worry about a sale!!!


NEVADAPRO said:


> No problem at all Jeremy!! Venting can definitely help!! That's why I just wanted everyone to know what Rob is dealing with and how it's easy to make little mistakes or forget things when you are having to do it all!! I can't wait for the day this company is the size of Hoyt or PSE........oh wait....their shooters are STILL waiting for bows!!!LOL!!!!!!:set1_thinking::grin:


----------



## bow_hunter44

NEVADAPRO said:


> I think only the early Maitlands came with a floating yoke. *Now they all come with a static yoke.* They are definitely much easier to tune with the static yoke. And I really do believe that Rob under-rated the IBO on his bows (purposely!!). They seem to be real easy to get them to their IBO and with just a little work, they seem to top their IBO!!


My 2011 Ret came with a floating yoke.....


----------



## NEVADAPRO

bow_hunter44 said:


> My 2011 Ret came with a floating yoke.....


My bad!! There are 3 companies making strings for Rob right now while he decides who not only makes the better strings but offers the best customer service as well as being willing to give him exactly what he wants....not what they think he should want!! So I definitely miss-spoke!!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

*HAPPY FATHERS DAY EVERYONE!!!!!!!:smile::wav:ccasion1::wav:*


----------



## bow_hunter44

NEVADAPRO said:


> *HAPPY FATHERS DAY EVERYONE!!!!!!!:smile::wav:ccasion1::wav:*


I second that one! Happy Father's Day all you fathers out there!!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Happy Father's Day to all the Dad's out there. I will miss this one with my kids as I'll be on the road. Hope they will make it up when I get back.


----------



## deerhunter81

Happy daddy's day gentlemen!!!


----------



## 5MilesBack

NEVADAPRO said:


> My bad!! There are 3 companies making strings for Rob right now while he decides who not only makes the better strings but offers the best customer service as well as being willing to give him exactly what he wants....not what they think he should want!! So I definitely miss-spoke!!


The stringmakers should be making the string sets to whatever specs he tells them to......from the stretched lengths and material, down to the number of strands and even low wax BCY or regular.:dontknow:


----------



## deerhunter81

Low wax bcy....have you ever built a string from a bcy material?


5MilesBack said:


> The stringmakers should be making the string sets to whatever specs he tells them to......from the stretched lengths and material, down to the number of strands and even low wax BCY or regular.:dontknow:


----------



## NEVADAPRO

5MilesBack said:


> The stringmakers should be making the string sets to whatever specs he tells them to......from the stretched lengths and material, down to the number of strands and even low wax BCY or regular.:dontknow:


Well...it doesn't always work out that way!! And that theory would be great if you were needing one or two sets of strings, but when you are waiting for 200-300 sets....and something is wrong with them, things get a little more dicey and customers and dealers are left waiting!!


----------



## C Doyle 88

If we're still talking about Rob---and 2-300 sets----he really does need some help--!!!!!!!!!!!!!
That's a lot of strings


----------



## no1huntmaster

Definitively time for some updated photos in this thread. Enough talk lets see the goods.
How about some show your bow posts. I know there is only 2 bows rite now but lets see some rests and sights on a few bows
and some overall set ups.
Maybe some close ups of the new cams etc. WE WANT TO SEE IT ALL IN DETAIL.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

*Zeus.....*

Pictures....


----------



## Hoythunter01

NEVADAPRO said:


> Pictures....


Sweet looking Rig !!!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Hoythunter01 said:


> Sweet looking Rig !!!


Thanks!!!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

C Doyle 88 said:


> If we're still talking about Rob---and 2-300 sets----he really does need some help--!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> That's a lot of strings


You have to think about it....there are only two bows but each bow offers two sets of cams and each target color has its own set of strings due to the fact that the strings have to match the riser color!! Not to mention the camo bows! So you can see how it doesn't take long for the string orders to add up!!


----------



## bow_hunter44

Rumor central tells me that I will have a Zues headed my way tomorrow!!! Now that's what I'm talkin' 'bout!!!! :thumbs_up

An additional comment regarding strings. It would appear to me that not all string makers are equal. While a specification can be supplied to any given string maker, it is not a given that the string(s) will be delivered in accordance with the spec. If it were me evaluation string makers (or any other supplier for that matter), I would evaluate different suppliers to determine which one (or ones) provided the best product (based on the established requirements) in the most timely manner and with the best support.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

bow_hunter44 said:


> Rumor central tells me that I will have a Zues headed my way tomorrow!!! Now that's what I'm talkin' 'bout!!!! :thumbs_up
> 
> An additional comment regarding strings. It would appear to me that not all string makers are equal. While a specification can be supplied to any given string maker, it is not a given that the string(s) will be delivered in accordance with the spec. If it were me evaluation string makers (or any other supplier for that matter), I would evaluate different suppliers to determine which one (or ones) provided the best product (based on the established requirements) in the most timely manner and with the best support.


Well said!!! Strings have been ordered in the past....and in specific colors....only to show up with one of the colors completely different!! And then be told "oh well" that's what you're getting!!! You just have to move on at that point!!


----------



## rsarns

bow_hunter44 said:


> Rumor central tells me that I will have a Zues headed my way tomorrow!!! Now that's what I'm talkin' 'bout!!!! :thumbs_up



Mine too.... hmmmmm and you are from Wa also... Think we are heading up to the same shop on Tuesday hopefully!


----------



## deerhunter81

These are the reasons that my customers get exactly what they as for and the string are to exact length, not plus or minus 1/4"! They are happy and I sleep well at night!


NEVADAPRO said:


> Well said!!! Strings have been ordered in the past....and in specific colors....only to show up with one of the colors completely different!! And then be told "oh well" that's what you're getting!!! You just have to move on at that point!!





bow_hunter44 said:


> Rumor central tells me that I will have a Zues headed my way tomorrow!!! Now that's what I'm talkin' 'bout!!!! :thumbs_up
> 
> An additional comment regarding strings. It would appear to me that not all string makers are equal. While a specification can be supplied to any given string maker, it is not a given that the string(s) will be delivered in accordance with the spec. If it were me evaluation string makers (or any other supplier for that matter), I would evaluate different suppliers to determine which one (or ones) provided the best product (based on the established requirements) in the most timely manner and with the best support.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

deerhunter81 said:


> These are the reasons that my customers get exactly what they as for and the string are to exact length, not plus or minus 1/4"! They are happy and I sleep well at night!


More companies should work with that kind of integrity!!!! It's really nice to order strings and be able to just put them on your bow with no headaches!!


----------



## 5MilesBack

NEVADAPRO said:


> Strings have been ordered in the past....and in specific colors....only to show up with one of the colors completely different!! And then be told "oh well" that's what you're getting!!! You just have to move on at that point!!


If that's the case.....time for a new string supplier. In the real world of manufacturing, suppliers meet the specs or they don't get any business. Quantity produced sets for a single manufacturer should be verified within specs before they're even sent out. A contract for multiple sets is a positive for suppliers.......that's what they want. It's in THEIR best interest to make sure it's right the first time. If it's not, and it makes it to the manufacturer, then they're not even worth negotiating with. Again, that's why due diligence is important before selecting suppliers. For my last set of strings that I bought, I talked with 6 different stringmakers before deciding. And we discussed just about everything in regards to material, specs, build time, warranty, and quality control.



> Low wax bcy....have you ever built a string from a bcy material?


No, but I do prefer strings made of low wax 452X. I understand that stringmakers don't like it, but again..........if that's what's ordered........then that's what should used.


----------



## deerhunter81

NEVADAPRO said:


> Well said!!! Strings have been ordered in the past....and in specific colors....only to show up with one of the colors completely different!! And then be told "oh well" that's what you're getting!!! You just have to move on at that point!!


I'm almost positive in say hat they dont make " low wax bcy anything" unless you order white!!! All you are getting is a string that wax is burnished from, which is more prone to excessive fraying. Just trying to be informative... 


5MilesBack said:


> If that's the case.....time for a new string supplier. In the real world of manufacturing, suppliers meet the specs or they don't get any business. Quantity produced sets for a single manufacturer should be verified within specs before they're even sent out. A contract for multiple sets is a positive for suppliers.......that's what they want. It's in THEIR best interest to make sure it's right the first time. If it's not, and it makes it to the manufacturer, then they're not even worth negotiating with. Again, that's why due diligence is important before selecting suppliers. For my last set of strings that I bought, I talked with 6 different stringmakers before deciding. And we discussed just about everything in regards to material, specs, build time, warranty, and quality control.
> 
> 
> 
> No, but I do prefer strings made of low wax 452X. I understand that stringmakers don't like it, but again..........if that's what's ordered........then that's what should used.


----------



## roosclan

deerhunter81 said:


> These are the reasons that my customers get exactly what they as for and the string are to exact length, not plus or minus 1/4"! They are happy and I sleep well at night!


 I see a business partnership in the making here...


----------



## roosclan

Folks are asking for more pics, so I'll throw up the latest pic I took of my Ret VTR after getting the rest and sight put on:









Here was my 2nd time shooting it while sighting in:


----------



## bow_hunter44

maitland said:


> Check out the website, I started the updates and still have a few more to go such as the target colors etc. I have the string length chart, *VTR tuning chart*, draw length chart up. Pics of the new bows also.:teeth:


I have looked on the website, but have not been able to find the VTR tuning chart (or the draw length chart). Where, pray tell, would one look for said information? Gracias!


----------



## deerhunter81

NEVADAPRO said:


> Well said!!! Strings have been ordered in the past....and in specific colors....only to show up with one of the colors completely different!! And then be told "oh well" that's what you're getting!!! You just have to move on at that point!!


look under the support section, it is all there...but I have figured out my own way to tune mine! I know my way with the vtx's work, and so do you! 


bow_hunter44 said:


> I have looked on the website, but have not been able to find the VTR tuning chart (or the draw length chart). Where, pray tell, would one look for said information? Gracias!


----------



## deerhunter81

I am not really looking to mass produce strings! I will not compromise my quality! I build strings that are ordered and mostly locally. I do send string all over the U.S. though.


roosclan said:


> I see a business partnership in the making here...


----------



## bow_hunter44

deerhunter81 said:


> look under the support section, it is all there...but I have figured out my own way to tune mine! I know my way with the vtx's work, and so do you!


Indeed I do (know that you know how to tune a VTX system), as your assistance was invaluable for me!

On the 'support' page all I can see is the VTX tuning chart and nothing else......


----------



## roosclan

bow_hunter44 said:


> Indeed I do (know that you know how to tune a VTX system), as your assistance was invaluable for me!
> 
> On the 'support' page all I can see is the VTX tuning chart and nothing else......


On the Support page it says:

SUPPORT

VTX Cam Timing Adjustments VTR Tuning Chart

[images of VTX and VTR cam timing sheets. they are clickable .jpg files]

Draw Length Chart View

String Length Chart View

-------------------------------------

CONTACT FORM
etc., etc., etc.



I had to use IE8 (or 9 or 10 or whatever IE version I have) to save the .jpg file to my computer and then I was able to print it out.


----------



## bow_hunter44

On the support/contact page (http://www.maitlandusa.com/contact.html) I see the VTX cam timing adjustments and contact information only (as of about 10 seconds ago). Still


----------



## rsarns

bow_hunter44 said:


> On the support/contact page (http://www.maitlandusa.com/contact.html) I see the VTX cam timing adjustments and contact information only (as of about 10 seconds ago). Still


PM m,e your email and I can send you both of them for the VTR cams....


----------



## roosclan

bow_hunter44 said:


> On the support/contact page (http://www.maitlandusa.com/contact.html) I see the VTX cam timing adjustments and contact information only (as of about 10 seconds ago). Still


 I clicked on the link in your post and I can see exactly what I am describing. I have a feeling that it's your browser. Delete your cookies and clean out your browser cache and that might help. If you have two browsers, try using the one you haven't used to view Rob's website and that should load fresh. You can get Opera, Google Chrome, FireFox, or Safari and it will show up correctly.


----------



## bow_hunter44

roosclan said:


> I clicked on the link in your post and I can see exactly what I am describing. I have a feeling that it's your browser. Delete your cookies and clean out your browser cache and that might help. If you have two browsers, try using the one you haven't used to view Rob's website and that should load fresh. You can get Opera, Google Chrome, FireFox, or Safari and it will show up correctly.


That worked, thanks! How 'bout that. The funny thing is that I had cleaned out my cookies just the other day. Go figure! Thanks for the offer to e-mail me the pdf files rsarns. Mighty nice folks around here!


----------



## no1huntmaster

Awesome , now I am really liking the camo bow. What model is it the ...? the 38" or the shorter one.
Also does the wood grip go on both bows ..? Not sure from looking at the web site. I am a wood grip nut.


----------



## deerhunter81

Well after another day of not getting my vtr conversion when I was told that I would have it....I think I am going to look elsewhere! These are good bows, but not the only good bows out there!!! 

I am done with the customer service or really the lack of! I will buy from somewhere that backs there product with customer service...just as important as the product itself IMO!!!


----------



## animal killer

deerhunter81 said:


> Well after another day of not getting my vtr conversion when I was told that I would have it....I think I am going to look elsewhere! These are good bows, but not the only good bows out there!!!
> 
> I am done with the customer service or really the lack of! I will buy from somewhere that backs there product with customer service...just as important as the product itself IMO!!!


I ordered my bows for my shop in Feb. was told id have them by Feb 30th. They didnt show up to first week of april...im glad i waited cuz these are the best bows out there imo...i think if you wait for it to show...youlll be a happy camper....like Nevadopro stated earlier...Robs a one man show...even you should understand what he is going through with your stirng building business...just my 2 cents


----------



## maitland

deerhunter81 said:


> Well after another day of not getting my vtr conversion when I was told that I would have it....I think I am going to look elsewhere! These are good bows, but not the only good bows out there!!!
> 
> I am done with the customer service or really the lack of! I will buy from somewhere that backs there product with customer service...just as important as the product itself IMO!!!


Now you have awoken a sleeping giant! Lol your kit is on its way. Once a week I am able to take care of the smaller orders like mod sets, VTR kits, nicks and nacks. It usually happens on a Monday but yes there are times I stumble......I am human. There is a difference between customer service with a bow manufacturer and amazon.com shipping policy. Its not a pop it in the microwave and its finished in 1 minute type of process. I try but things tend to get under cooked in the end. I know you are anxious to get your kit and it will be in your hands soon.


----------



## deerhunter81

i do understand what it is like to run a business! But i do not tell my customer that I am going to do what I can't possibly do. If my customers leave me messages or call me, I communicate with them....not act as if they don't exist! I am starting to get busy with my business, so I tell my customer that the turnaround is longer...I am honest with them! If you want the details as to why I am not happy just ask!!! I like Rob and his bows....Im done being misled!!! I have people pm'ing and ask how to tune these bows, because they aren't getting the support that they need otherwise!!! That is poor customer service.....imho!!!! 



animal killer said:


> I ordered my bows for my shop in Feb. was told id have them by Feb 30th. They didnt show up to first week of april...im glad i waited cuz these are the best bows out there imo...i think if you wait for it to show...youlll be a happy camper....like Nevadopro stated earlier...Robs a one man show...even you should understand what he is going through with your stirng building business...just my 2 cents


----------



## roosclan

bow_hunter44 said:


> That worked, thanks! How 'bout that. The funny thing is that I had cleaned out my cookies just the other day. Go figure! Thanks for the offer to e-mail me the pdf files rsarns. Mighty nice folks around here!


It was most likely your browser cache. Most folks don't think to clear that out occasionally.



no1huntmaster said:


> Awesome , now I am really liking the camo bow. What model is it the ...? the 38" or the shorter one.
> Also does the wood grip go on both bows ..? Not sure from looking at the web site. I am a wood grip nut.


 My bow is the Retribution -- the shorter one.



deerhunter81 said:


> Well after another day of not getting my vtr conversion when I was told that I would have it....I think I am going to look elsewhere! These are good bows, but not the only good bows out there!!!
> 
> I am done with the customer service or really the lack of! I will buy from somewhere that backs there product with customer service...just as important as the product itself IMO!!!


Do you have a tracking number yet? He sent my tracking number by email.


----------



## deerhunter81

I appreciate that, but 10 days is alot longer than 1 minute!!!! I am human too...I have learned my lesson and I will move on smartly!!!



maitland said:


> Now you have awoken a sleeping giant! Lol your kit is on its way. Once a week I am able to take care of the smaller orders like mod sets, VTR kits, nicks and nacks. It usually happens on a Monday but yes there are times I stumble......I am human. There is a difference between customer service with a bow manufacturer and amazon.com shipping policy. Its not a pop it in the microwave and its finished in 1 minute type of process. I try but things tend to get under cooked in the end. I know you are anxious to get your kit and it will be in your hands soon.


----------



## deerhunter81

Nope!


Do you have a tracking number yet? He sent my tracking number by email.[/QUOTE]


----------



## NEVADAPRO

WOW!!!!! Sure got quiet around here all of the sudden!!! :set1_thinking::dontknow::tape::boink::wave:


----------



## roosclan

deerhunter81 said:


> Nope!


 You will... 

I can tell you're used to dealing with large companies as opposed to one-man businesses (yes, yes, I know you're your own one-man business -- how long have you been building/selling strings?). You're selling strings/cables and...? Rob is selling more than that with more parts, more customers, supplier issues, keeping dealers happy before direct sales (_as it should be!_), his own full-time job, family commitments, unplanned events that may pull him away from his bow business (don't know a single family that doesn't have unplanned things take up previously-anticipated available time), and more.

Maybe it's because I have a wife and 7 kids that I'm more patient. I understand how things get in the way of what you had planned, and before you know it, it's midnight and you have to be up at 5:30am for work the next day. The things you planned on doing and the people you planned on contacting just didn't get done, and you have to get some sleep or you won't perform well at your pay-the-bills-and-put-food-on-the-table job, which will have more dire consequences for your wife and kids. The customer will just have to wait another day so that your family/full-time job don't suffer.

I was going to take this past 3-day weekend and get my Retribution bare shaft tuned at the pro shop, get the 20-40yd pins sighted in, get my son's bow sighted in at 10 & 20yds, take him fishing, and get my bike reassembled and running. I managed to get the bike reassembled and sort-of running and that's it. Other commitments just got in the way. That's how life is for _most_ people, even business owners who are also human and can err.


----------



## animal killer

I guess if anyone is interested in learning how to tune these bows...hit me up...i think ive got the basics down right now...or pm some of the others that have these bows. most of use on this thread are happy to help others. ive been working with iowa3dhunter on the maitland ret.


----------



## bawls

In my opinion, It shouldn't matter if the man has another job, a family, etc. If you are going to try to run a business and compete with the larger companies as the "little guy", then you had better be on top of your game. This is just like aftermarket parts companies in the motorcycle drag racing community. If you don't have the absolute superior product and the overhead to support everyone then you had better have customer service that is just leaps and bounds in front of everyone else'. The problem doesn't come when someone's stuff gets shipped a few days late. It comes when their stuff gets shipped a few days late, you don't return their calls, and then basically tell them to suck it up. Not to mention the people who want to buy bows and can't get in touch with anyone to place their order. That's probably the worst case of poor customer service I've ever heard of. Business is business, and if someone isn't helping themselves out I won't help them either.


----------



## deerhunter81

I will still offer tuning services, as I think I have these bows shooting awesome. If you need help pm me and we will work something out! Don't let anything confuse you, these are great bows! I am just moving on for my own reason...my choice, could be a mistake but I am willing to deal with it! Good luck to Maitland USA and all of you shooting them!
Animal killer,
Thanks for stepping up and taking care of these guys! My hat is off to you for "going above and beyond!!!". Now that's what I am talking about! If you need anything, I am a pm away!!!


animal killer said:


> I guess if anyone is interested in learning how to tune these bows...hit me up...i think ive got the basics down right now...or pm some of the others that have these bows. most of use on this thread are happy to help others. ive been working with iowa3dhunter on the maitland ret.


----------



## animal killer

deerhunter81 said:


> I will still offer tuning services, as I think I have these bows shooting awesome. If you need help pm me and we will work something out! Don't let anything confuse you, these are great bows! I am just moving on for my own reason...my choice, could be a mistake but I am willing to deal with it! Good luck to Maitland USA and all of you shooting them!
> Animal killer,
> Thanks for stepping up and taking care of these guys! My hat is off to you for "going above and beyond!!!". Now that's what I am talking about! If you need anything, I am a pm away!!!


i think between a few of us guys we should be able to help each other out...thats what archery talk is all about archers helping archers. anyhow...ive had a bunch of pms for tuning on these bows. if anyone needs any help ill be tuning up my vtr this week. ill be able to help anyone at any time...my number is 1-507-530-8712 and ask for Phillip


----------



## NEVADAPRO

bawls said:


> In my opinion, It shouldn't matter if the man has another job, a family, etc. If you are going to try to run a business and compete with the larger companies as the "little guy", then you had better be on top of your game. This is just like aftermarket parts companies in the motorcycle drag racing community. If you don't have the absolute superior product and the overhead to support everyone then you had better have customer service that is just leaps and bounds in front of everyone else'. The problem doesn't come when someone's stuff gets shipped a few days late. It comes when their stuff gets shipped a few days late, you don't return their calls, and then basically tell them to suck it up. Not to mention the people who want to buy bows and can't get in touch with anyone to place their order. That's probably the worst case of poor customer service I've ever heard of. Business is business, and if someone isn't helping themselves out I won't help them either.


I'm sorry, but it's the first line in your attempt to attack the "little guy" that shows you truly have no idea what you are talking about!! You can not equate the Archery business with ANY other business out there!! Almost EVERY business in archery has had growing pains....doesn't matter how big the company is NOW, they had growing pains!! I've been around archery for 35 years and have owned a Pro Shop and ran two others. I have seen just about all of the companies go through this "growing pains" process! And if you truly believe that man's first and #1 job and his FAMILY are not important....well that just about says it all!! You guys have made your points and have said you are "moving on" for your own reasons, so let's just do that!! A clean break is best for all involved!! God bless


----------



## animal killer

NEVADAPRO said:


> I'm sorry, but it's the first line in your attempt to attack the "little guy" that shows you truly have no idea what you are talking about!! You can not equate the Archery business with ANY other business out there!! Almost EVERY business in archery has had growing pains....doesn't matter how big the company is NOW, they had growing pains!! And if you truly believe that man's first and #1 job and his FAMILY are not important....well that just about says it all!! You guys have made your points and have said you are "moving on" for your own reasons, so let's just do that!! A clean break is best for all involved!! God bless


Well said...anyhow moving on now...anyone got new pics of their bows? How is everyone doing with the 3d shoots this summer. Lets hear about your results.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

animal killer said:


> Well said...anyhow moving on now...anyone got new pics of their bows? How is everyone doing with the 3d shoots this summer. Lets hear about your results.


I hear ya!! I'm done and moving on as well!!


----------



## maitland

Ok, are we all friends again:teeth: Sounds good..... How about a little inside information on the 2012 line up. I just happen to know someone who has all the info on a few bows coming out for 2012. Lets start with the *HALO*....Its a 31" ata bow w/ 7" bh and will stay in the 330 ibo range and will be priced a lot better for the average bowhunter. We need one of these. It is a very comfortable and wicked looking bow to boot. Then there is the *Session*. This bow will be a target archers dream. 41" ata, 8" bh with a little speed. This will all be accomplished with the 36" riser platform and the most solid competition bow made to date. The Zeus will be 36" ata on the 36" riser and be the most universal of the lineup. I am still trying to think of a new name for the Zeus so if you guys have any ideas, dont be shy. Remember I am open for ideas and your opinions count on grip style etc....


----------



## roosclan

maitland said:


> Ok, are we all friends again:teeth: Sounds good..... How about a little inside information on the 2012 line up. I just happen to know someone who has all the info on a few bows coming out for 2012. Lets start with the *HALO*....Its a 31" ata bow w/ 7" bh and will stay in the 330 ibo range and will be priced a lot better for the average bowhunter. We need one of these. It is a very comfortable and wicked looking bow to boot.


Dang, Rob! I'll have to sell my Ret in order to buy the HALO! 

Aww, who am I kidding? I'll just have to save up and buy it so I have a backup bow (just don't know which one would be the backup). 31" a2a sounds so much better for the short guys like me, plus it will work better in a blind or treestand. Any way to make it 30" a2a?


----------



## bow_hunter44

A 36" ATA Zues?! Get outta town! I WILL have one of those, oh yes you will be mine, all mine!!!


----------



## ChaseK

maitland said:


> Ok, are we all friends again:teeth: Sounds good..... How about a little inside information on the 2012 line up. I just happen to know someone who has all the info on a few bows coming out for 2012. Lets start with the *HALO*....Its a 31" ata bow w/ 7" bh and will stay in the 330 ibo range and will be priced a lot better for the average bowhunter. We need one of these. It is a very comfortable and wicked looking bow to boot. Then there is the *Session*. This bow will be a target archers dream. 41" ata, 8" bh with a little speed. This will all be accomplished with the 36" riser platform and the most solid competition bow made to date. The Zeus will be 36" ata on the 36" riser and be the most universal of the lineup. I am still trying to think of a new name for the Zeus so if you guys have any ideas, dont be shy. Remember I am open for ideas and your opinions count on grip style etc....


OMG! 31" and a 41". That's what I'm talkin about! I'm def interested in the 36" Zeus! And on a 36" riser? Are the limbs pre-loaded a little more or how are you gettin that to work?

The Halo sounds sweet. Is the Ret still in the line up for '12?


----------



## 5MilesBack

bow_hunter44 said:


> A 36" ATA Zues?! Get outta town! I WILL have one of those, oh yes you will be mine, all mine!!!


That's not that much different than the current Zeus.....mine is 37 1/2" ATA. Still waiting for #4 mods though so I can actually start setting it up and shoot it. I sure hope it lives up to the hype, with #5 mods it doesn't with that draw hump.


----------



## bow_hunter44

Not much different, but different enough! I had an Elite Pure which had a 26" brace - enough brace to be forgiving, but not too much. I wonder why I sold that bow! I'm waiting for my 2011 Zues...


----------



## rsarns

Picked up my Zeus yesterday.... I know... Pictures... well when I get it setup I will post them. The bow is awful pretty to be a shooter..  Red with the carbon dipped limbs! I would already have it setup, but Lancaster sent me a LH rest.. they are being really good as always in sending the correct one out right away. However, some "averasge joe" is loaning me a rest tonight and we (notice we) will get it all setup..... despite what all of you think of him... that average joe guy can be alright!


----------



## maitland

Now I can keep the Zeus with the same specs or change them, these are just some ideas that I am throwing around. Its time to vote on your favorite specs and I really want to hear them. The Ret needs a name change for 2012 also. C'mon lay on the constructive criticism.:wink:


----------



## C Doyle 88

maitland said:


> Now I can keep the Zeus with the same specs or change them, these are just some ideas that I am throwing around. Its time to vote on your favorite specs and I really want to hear them. The Ret needs a name change for 2012 also. C'mon lay on the constructive criticism.:wink:


Sounds like you might be making more work for yourself---next year and after explaining what parts fit what bows that are the same/different than what someone has ---

That was a Zeus-2010--2011--and so on seems simpler to me---customers know the base bow is still what they know---up dating/upgrading is expected--
Less time explaining redundans will help keep you sane----or get you back

Like---are there any lefty Zeus risers still available---well ?

Cec


----------



## bushmasterar15

maitland said:


> Now I can keep the Zeus with the same specs or change them, these are just some ideas that I am throwing around. Its time to vote on your favorite specs and I really want to hear them. The Ret needs a name change for 2012 also. C'mon lay on the constructive criticism.:wink:


The Zeus is a awesome bow. The best that I've held and shot over the years. If your thinking of changing the Retribution's name maybe change it to THOR. As long as it's still a MAITLAND is all that matters. Oh I want whatever new one I get a Orange Riser think they look hot.


----------



## bow_hunter44

rsarns said:


> *Picked up my Zeus yesterday*.... I know... Pictures... well when I get it setup I will post them. The bow is awful pretty to be a shooter..  Red with the carbon dipped limbs! I would already have it setup, but Lancaster sent me a LH rest.. they are being really good as always in sending the correct one out right away. However, some "averasge joe" is loaning me a rest tonight and we (notice we) will get it all setup..... despite what all of you think of him... that average joe guy can be alright!


Sweet! Congratulations! But, but, I thought our bows were shipping the same day? Now not only am I a lefty, but a red-headed step child to boot :sad:

You are right - PICS!


----------



## USNarcher

bow_hunter44 said:


> Sweet! Congratulations! But, but, I thought our bows were shipping the same day? Now not only am I a lefty, but a red-headed step child to boot :sad:
> 
> You are right - PICS!


There is a black lefty at Rogers. But it belongs to some chick. :tongue:


----------



## bow_hunter44

USNarcher said:


> There is a black lefty at Rogers. But it belongs to some chick. :tongue:


Yup, double whammy - lefty and a red-headed step child. There is no justice in this old world!


----------



## Random Child

USNarcher said:


> There is a black lefty at Rogers. But it belongs to some chick. :tongue:


Yep, and it won't be there long! :teeth:


----------



## USNarcher

Rob the archery industry needs to take a step back. Keep a model for at least 3 years unchanged. Go ahead and introduce a new one or 2 but keep them around. The industry has gotten into this whole "gotta have new every year" attitude. Making the Zeus lighter and another cam option was good but let 'er ride. If it works don't try and fix it. Not to mention it would be soooooo much easier on you and your suppliers. I think, and we have talked about this, that your main goal this next year should be to have the 2012's at the dealers NLT 1 December.

I like the VTR cams but I like how the VTX mod hits the cable. Some would like to see a draw stop hit the limb not the cable.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

I think I can safely mention this, but more than likely....the draw stops WILL hit the limb!!! But I do agree that the Zeus should stay as is. Everyone that has tried the bow, loves it!! And like Matt said....it would definitely make things easier for you!! I think the two new bows will be an awesome addition to the line-up!! And then maybe the Carbon/Aluminum Hybrid!!!!!????


----------



## bushmasterar15

Carbon/Aluminum Hybrid!!!!!???? *Rob sign me up.* I have my first and won't be my last Maitland. They are just to good to ever put down. I just wish I lived closer
incase you needed any help.


----------



## roosclan

maitland said:


> Now I can keep the Zeus with the same specs or change them, these are just some ideas that I am throwing around. Its time to vote on your favorite specs and I really want to hear them. The Ret needs a name change for 2012 also. C'mon lay on the constructive criticism.:wink:





USNarcher said:


> Rob the archery industry needs to take a step back. Keep a model for at least 3 years unchanged. Go ahead and introduce a new one or 2 but keep them around. The industry has gotten into this whole "gotta have new every year" attitude. Making the Zeus lighter and another cam option was good but let 'er ride. If it works don't try and fix it. Not to mention it would be soooooo much easier on you and your suppliers. I think, and we have talked about this, that your main goal this next year should be to have the 2012's at the dealers NLT 1 December.
> 
> I like the VTR cams but I like how the VTX mod hits the cable. Some would like to see a draw stop hit the limb not the cable.



I'm with USNArcher on this one. Forget the name changes. Leave the names as they are. As for a 36" a2a Zeus, just update the name a bit the way PSE does with their Vendetta, etc. The Zeus Shorty, Zeus XS, Zeus Extreme, etc. The Retribution should stay the Retribution. If you absolutely must change the Ret's name, change it to Marauder or Highlander (I'm part Scot).

~ *more space between the arrow shelf and the berger holes*. My Ripcord Code Red slaps the shelf with the arrow lined up with the berger holes
~ I also like the idea of limb draw stops instead of cable draw stops.
~ I have no idea if a static or floating yoke is better. Whichever one compensates/eliminates cam lean/limb twist the best. And remember, not everyone has a bow press and can do the tuning themselves, so maybe a floating yoke would be better for the majority of consumers? I honestly don't know.
~ A YOUTH BOW!
~ The HALO bow needs a "Master Chief" edition, or at the least, riser cutouts inspired by the Halo games! :rock:


----------



## animal killer

Im liking the updates...these bows are awseome


----------



## rsarns

I'm all for "The Master Chief"! (Being a retired Navy Master Chief!) I also like the idea of an even longer ATA bow, how about something 41+ that will be more appealing for finger shooters? I just got my Zeus yesterday, it is awesome looking. Tonight Matt (USNARCHER) and I will be setting it up, can't wait to hit the range with it tomorrow!


----------



## sinsayers

Im with most of you guys here, I like the Zeus and I also agree that the Zeus just needs to go on a diet not a total reconstruction. The Zeus is what every customer asks to see when they visit, Maitland USA and Zeus should stay together. The Halo is very catchy and I cant wait to get some info on this new line, I wish the shop was closer so we could do some testing


----------



## 5MilesBack

I would agree with the draw stops hitting the limbs. Nothing more solid than that on the wall. And...........I've shot my Zeus a whole 15-20 shots maybe, and I can already see on the cable where the stop hits and is wearing. After a few thousand shots, not sure there will be any serving left.

Got my #4 mods yesterday (Thanks Rob), the bow now falls right into that perfect fit at 32 1/2" draw. Stops are hitting the same, now need to measure draw weight and speed, then start setting it up for Sept.


----------



## USNarcher

rsarns said:


> I'm all for "The Master Chief"! (Being a retired Navy Master Chief!) I also like the idea of an even longer ATA bow, how about something 41+ that will be more appealing for finger shooters? I just got my Zeus yesterday, it is awesome looking. Tonight Matt (USNARCHER) and I will be setting it up, can't wait to hit the range with it tomorrow!


Master Chief!!!!!!!! Are you kidding me. Out of the box that thing would be nothing but trouble. Not to mention wouldn't even come close to any advertised speed, it would be slower than mollases just cuz of the name. And if you had another bow it would just sit there and expect you to shoot the work horse. Not to mention most likely completely untunable. :tongue:

I was just thinking that in the future instead of names you should create the line around numbers. M-1, M-80 etc.


----------



## maitland

* lol!*


usnarcher said:


> master chief!!!!!!!! Are you kidding me. Out of the box that thing would be nothing but trouble. Not to mention wouldn't even come close to any advertised speed, it would be slower than mollases just cuz of the name. And if you had another bow it would just sit there and expect you to shoot the work horse. Not to mention most likely completely untunable. :tongue:
> 
> I was just thinking that in the future instead of names you should create the line around numbers. M-1, m-80 etc.


----------



## USNarcher

I was just informed by an OLD Master Chief that the reference to M-80 is more suited for a Blowtech. Sorry Ren.


----------



## animal killer

I say lets get back to the old school ways...First lets keep the names of the bows right the same, The Ret and Zeus. I love the name Halo. Now since you are staying with names from the early ages...how about The Apollo, Ares, or Poseidon. I really like Poseidon as a Name.


----------



## roosclan

USNarcher said:


> Master Chief!!!!!!!! Are you kidding me. Out of the box that thing would be nothing but trouble. Not to mention wouldn't even come close to any advertised speed, it would be slower than mollases just cuz of the name. And if you had another bow it would just sit there and expect you to shoot the work horse. Not to mention most likely completely untunable. :tongue:


I can tell you never played any of the games in the HALO series. Spartan 117 ("Master Chief") was tougher, faster, stronger, and quicker than he looked, and was the one everyone else relied on to get the job done. The Master Chief edition of the HALO bow would end up having a 15# draw weight range, and hit 10fps _over_ IBO, while being half a pound lighter than other bows it's size.


Sorry for the tall order, Rob.



animal killer said:


> I say lets get back to the old school ways...First lets keep the names of the bows right the same, The Ret and Zeus. I love the name Halo. Now since you are staying with names from the early ages...how about The Apollo, Ares, or Poseidon. I really like Poseidon as a Name.


 Ares is an awesome name for a hunting bow! Poseidon would be a great name for a bowfishing rig.
I was hoping to find some good Celtic names for a bow, but none of them could be pronounced by the vast majority of people.


----------



## bow_hunter44

This is getting quite entertaining! I have nothing clever to contribute.... I do, on the other hand, really like the wall provided from draw stops that hit the limbs.

Keep the fun stuff coming!


----------



## animal killer

As for the 41 inch bow...lets go with something like Ares or Titan


----------



## deerhunter81

I got my Zeus vtr conversion, but it wouldn't work...rob is taking care of that today though! That is good customer service!!!


----------



## rsarns

Here is my new Zeus.. now the tuning begins... Thanks to Matt for spending time helping me get everything setup this morning. Now when my rest gets here next week we can do it again


----------



## Longbow42

rsarns said:


> Here is my new Zeus.. now the tuning begins... Thanks to Matt for spending time helping me get everything setup this morning. Now when my rest gets here next week we can do it again


 Nice. Are you sure that your stab is long enough? It looks to be on the short side.:smile:


----------



## rsarns

LOL its a 33", got a 36" but its too long to double as a cane like this one does...


----------



## bow_hunter44

Sweet, Zues' all around. I received mine today and have been out in the garage shooting under the lights. What an amazing piece of equipment that is! Here is the weird part - I got the VTR cams on the Zues (I have VTX cams on the Ret) and I think I like the draw cycle of the VTR better than the VTX??


----------



## NEVADAPRO

bow_hunter44 said:


> Sweet, Zues' all around. I received mine today and have been out in the garage shooting under the lights. What an amazing piece of equipment that is! Here is the weird part - I got the VTR cams on the Zues (I have VTX cams on the Ret) and I think I like the draw cycle of the VTR better than the VTX??


Me TOO!!!! Very smooth and FAST!! Just an incredible bow all the way around!! Glad you got yours and are enjoying it!! The more you shoot it....the more you will love it!!


----------



## 5MilesBack

I got the #4 mods from Rob, so today I'm taking the Zeus out to the range and actually "shooting" it some to get a feel for it. Put it on a draw scale last night and it said 67.8lbs. Might be the scale, but if not........which of the cables do I twist up to add draw weight? Must be the Y-cable, because I'm supposed to "untwist" the control cable to add letoff and valley according to Rob's chart, and it's already right on the edge of not having a valley. So if I add twists to that one.......there will be no letoff or valley at all. I've never owned a bow with a Y-cable.......so have no clue what adjustments do to that one.

Also, what is everyone getting for specs on their Zeus? Mine is at 37.5" ATA and 7 1/8" BH as it is set up right now. Thanks.


----------



## bow_hunter44

Correct, add twists to the buss (Y) cable to add draw weight - but you will certainly need to re-time the cams after that.

I got my Zues yesterday - the specs right out of the box were: brace = 7 1/8", ATA = 37 3/4", max draw = 57.8 lbs.

Where on the mods does one determine which number it is?


----------



## 5MilesBack

bow_hunter44 said:


> Where on the mods does one determine which number it is?


The bottom one is hidden, but the top mod should show through one of the top gaps what number mod they are......will also have a "T" after the number for "top".

Is your bow a 60lb bow? If so, maybe these bows just max out a couple pounds under the limb weight????:dontknow:

Well, I shot the bow several times at the range. Fairly impressed since I haven't installed a peep yet, or tuned. Shot a few 3" groups at 40 yards just looking through or around the string. I eye-balled everything when I set it up, but centershot is VERY close. I shot from 20 to 80 yards and everything was within a couple inches of the centerline of the bullseye. With a peep things should be more consistent. I didn't try my B-stinger on it to see how it holds, but with just my 5" Doinker it still held pretty decent. I'll probably do another round of shooting later in the week just to make sure the strings have settled before putting a peep in. I may even switch out the string before Sept, I'm not a fan of 8125. I also determined that I definitely need to untwist the control cable a bit to add some valley. If I'm not pulling hard into the wall.......it wants to jump. That's fine for 3D IMO, but for hunting I want a little bit of valley.

So, I'll make some adjustments.......shoot some more.......settle the string........do a little tuning.........then put in a peep.........do some more tuning.......then get this thing ready for a big ole bull.:thumbs_up


----------



## 5MilesBack

bow_hunter44 said:


> Correct, add twists to the buss (Y) cable to add draw weight - but you will certainly need to re-time the cams after that.


May be a dumb question, but...........if I add twists to the buss cable, and you say I need to re-time the cams after that..........do you re-time by adjusting the control cable? And if so.........is it intuitive that the adjustment would go the direction I need (i.e. untwisting to add valley)? Is it possible to have them perfectly timed but then have the let-off and valley completely off?

That's what I like about binaries.........they're easy to time and tune.


----------



## rsarns

Mine is a 60# and it maxed out at 64.8#'s... backed it off a bit to 58.5#....


----------



## 5MilesBack

rsarns said:


> Mine is a 60# and it maxed out at 64.8#'s... backed it off a bit to 58.5#....


There goes that theory.

Now for a really stupid question. Are the Zeus limbs supposed to say "Retribution" on them? Mine do. Tells you how often I look at my limbs on a bow..........hardly ever. Just noticed that this afternoon. I sure hope all the limbs are the same for both bows.....otherwise I'm wasting my time with this one.


----------



## rsarns

5MilesBack said:


> There goes that theory.
> 
> Now for a really stupid question. Are the Zeus limbs supposed to say "Retribution" on them? Mine do. Tells you how often I look at my limbs on a bow..........hardly ever. Just noticed that this afternoon. I sure hope all the limbs are the same for both bows.....otherwise I'm wasting my time with this one.


Mine and everyone I have looked at all say Maitland Zeus.....


----------



## 5MilesBack

rsarns said:


> Mine and everyone I have looked at all say Maitland Zeus.....


Ya, that's what I figured they were supposed to say.

Now I have an email into Rob to see if they have different specs.....or just different decals.


----------



## bow_hunter44

5MilesBack said:


> May be a dumb question, but...........if I add twists to the buss cable, and you say I need to re-time the cams after that..........*do you re-time by adjusting the control cable?* And if so.........is it intuitive that the adjustment would go the direction I need (i.e. untwisting to add valley)? *Is it possible to have them perfectly timed but then have the let-off and valley completely off?*
> 
> That's what I like about binaries.........they're easy to time and tune.


Yes to both the bold questions. With respect to the un-bolded question, I seem to remeber that when adding twists to the buss cable, subsequent twists to the control cable are required to get the cam timing back.


----------



## deerhunter81

bow_hunter44 said:


> Yes to both the bold questions. With respect to the un-bolded question, I seem to remeber that when adding twists to the buss cable, subsequent twists to the control cable are required to get the cam timing back.


Yes it does!!!


----------



## Longbow42

It's my understanding that adding equal twists to both cables will give you more of a valley? It will also increase DL slightly.


----------



## 5MilesBack

Longbow42 said:


> It's my understanding that adding equal twists to both cables will give you more of a valley? It will also increase DL slightly.


Well, I untwisted the control cable 3 full turns to see what it would do for the valley. It required me to also move the top draw stop one hole in order for both to hit at the same time. The valley is now more acceptable, but it also increased the draw length about 1/4".......not really what I want at this point. Perhaps I will put the draw string on one of the other pegs to shorten it back up a bit and then adjust from there. Seems like it's going to be a real bear to get the draw weight right, draw length correct, AND let-off and valley all to where they need to be at the same time.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

5MilesBack said:


> Well, I untwisted the control cable 3 full turns to see what it would do for the valley. It required me to also move the top draw stop one hole in order for both to hit at the same time. The valley is now more acceptable, but it also increased the draw length about 1/4".......not really what I want at this point. Perhaps I will put the draw string on one of the other pegs to shorten it back up a bit and then adjust from there. Seems like it's going to be a real bear to get the draw weight right, draw length correct, AND let-off and valley all to where they need to be at the same time.


Try adding a twist or two to the main string. I would twist at the top AND at the bottom of the string until it's back to where you want it. It does take a little time with the press to get everything right, but it's worth it!! And I didn't notice that it took any longer than any other bow I've tuned and it was actually easier than most I have tuned!! Get everything where you want it THEN add the upper draw stop!!


----------



## daviddeer1222

anyone know specs or price of these beauties


----------



## daviddeer1222

anyone know specs


----------



## bow_hunter44

NEVADAPRO said:


> Try adding a twist or two to the main string. I would twist at the top AND at the bottom of the string until it's back to where you want it. It does take a little time with the press to get everything right, but it's worth it!! And I didn't notice that it took any longer than any other bow I've tuned and it was actually easier than most I have tuned!! *Get everything where you want it THEN add the upper draw stop!!*


Bingo, what he said!


----------



## C Doyle 88

daviddeer1222 said:


> anyone know specs or price of these beauties


http://www.maitlandusa.com/index.html


----------



## animal killer

ttt...got my ret tuned to perfection right now...i couldnt get my TT rest to tune...i was getting a clearance issue so put a WB on it and had it tuned in 3 shots. now im just waiting on my new spot hogg sight to get here this up coming week.


----------



## 5MilesBack

NEVADAPRO said:


> Try adding a twist or two to the main string. I would twist at the top AND at the bottom of the string until it's back to where you want it.


1/4" draw is a lot to take up just twisting the string. From past experience, I'd need to add about 20 twists to even get close to 1/4" takeup.

Oh well, I fully expected to spend some time tinkering with this bow to get it just right, I'm just not familiar with this type of cam system and buss cables etc. Right now I just need to find out if the Retribution and Zeus limbs are the same with the same specs. Otherwise I'm wasting my time making any adjustments with the wrong limbs on the bow.

Also, just noticed on the website that the IBO for the Zeus says "up to 355". I assume that's a typo, and supposed to be 335.


----------



## a/c guy

5MilesBack said:


> 1/4" draw is a lot to take up just twisting the string. From past experience, I'd need to add about 20 twists to even get close to 1/4" takeup.
> 
> Oh well, I fully expected to spend some time tinkering with this bow to get it just right, I'm just not familiar with this type of cam system and buss cables etc. Right now I just need to find out if the Retribution and Zeus limbs are the same with the same specs. Otherwise I'm wasting my time making any adjustments with the wrong limbs on the bow.
> 
> Also, just noticed on the website that the IBO for the Zeus says "up to 355". I assume that's a typo, and supposed to be 335.


I'm almost positive the limbs are the same. It's the deflection number you need to know, that it is correct for your poundage. I'll check my no. and let you know what it is.
And for the 1/4", I'd go with the next shorter post on the top cam.


----------



## a/c guy

a/c guy said:


> I'm almost positive the limbs are the same. It's the deflection number you need to know, that it is correct for your poundage. I'll check my no. and let you know what it is.
> And for the 1/4", I'd go with the next shorter post on the top cam.


I've got 115 deflection no. on a 60 lb. Zues, which max's out at 64/65 lbs. The limbs are 12" long.
I also have the #3 mods, string is on the longest post and my measured true DL is right 29.75, which comes out to 31.5" AMO.


----------



## olehemlock

Perfection arrived today:shade: Retribution with VTX. Only had enough time to shoot about 3 arrows thru it before I left for work. After the first shot I new this is going to be my Prime Hunting Bow:thumbs_up had to shoot it 2 more times....unbelievable....all I can hear is my arrows sliding down the speed fins of the bodoodle rest:jaw: I guess I will have to find some teflon tape for the fins:biggrin1:


----------



## NEVADAPRO

5MilesBack said:


> 1/4" draw is a lot to take up just twisting the string. From past experience, I'd need to add about 20 twists to even get close to 1/4" takeup.
> 
> Oh well, I fully expected to spend some time tinkering with this bow to get it just right, I'm just not familiar with this type of cam system and buss cables etc. Right now I just need to find out if the Retribution and Zeus limbs are the same with the same specs. Otherwise I'm wasting my time making any adjustments with the wrong limbs on the bow.
> 
> Also, just noticed on the website that the IBO for the Zeus says "up to 355". I assume that's a typo, and supposed to be 335.


You can move it to the next DL post but the problem with people adjusting their DL up to 1/4" is that they only twist their string at one end!! They need to be twisted evenly at both ends. This helps with keeping your peep straight as well as not needing to twist up the string so tight. But I would definitely try moving the string to the next post then using your draw stop. God bless


----------



## deerhunter81

Guess I was a little too hopeful!!! 


deerhunter81 said:


> I got my Zeus vtr conversion, but it wouldn't work...rob is taking care of that today though! That is good customer service!!!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Ttt


----------



## animal killer

been talking with lots of owners of maitland bows. lots of tuning questions. so lets post up some sweet spots that you other guys have found for tuning these bows.


----------



## 5MilesBack

Rob verified that limb specs are the same, so I'm going with what I've got for now. I will tinker around with the string posts and cables to get the draw AND valley/let-off and timing all good at the same time.


----------



## RamRock

Finaly getting the Zeus set up,,WOW very nice soo far, Strings/limbs and more Accs to come


----------



## rsarns

Very nice looking bow... Love the color!


----------



## bushmasterar15

The red looks good.
I will be at the Sunrise 3-d shoot this weekend.


----------



## sinsayers

Very nice looking rig man, I love mine and every one that shoots it wishes they never did heh.


----------



## animal killer

these maitlands are awesome bows. i starting to like these colored risers more and more.


----------



## 5MilesBack

animal killer said:


> i starting to like these colored risers more and more.


Me too. I got this bow for hunting.........and whatever else I feel like using it for. But I really like the looks of the red, orange, and blue risers.


----------



## RamRock

sinsayers said:


> Very nice looking rig man, I love mine and every one that shoots it wishes they never did heh.


EXACTLY everyone is like "its a what kind of bow?" I WILL bet they can Remember Maitland after Seeing/shooting it ONE TIME! :wink:


----------



## bushmasterar15

Well hoping to turn some heads at the Sunrise 3-d shoot here in Arizona.


----------



## roosclan

Well, while you're shooting in 100+ degree heat, I won't be. I just got back from Webelo Camp with my son where it was 105+ with high humidity for 3 days. He did very well at the archery range. They let him use his own bow -- a Diamond Razor Edge -- and he got a 97 out of 100 even though his pin wasn't set for the correct yardage (they only shot at 5yds, but his 10yd pin was off a bit for 10yds, let alone 5), and the wind was swirling. He hasn't had a lot of time to practice yet, and we barely got the 10yd pin close to sighted in the day before leaving.

I won't be shooting my Ret until it cools down a little. It will probably be the same day I meet up with another shooter and let him try it out -- indoors!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Had lots of fun, met a few new people. Lots of looks at the Maitland Zeus.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Back from Disneyland!!! It was so hot and I think they are hiring dumber and dumber employees every day!!! Ask 10 employees the same question and get 11 different answers! It's too bad!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

I think I need to go back to Disneyland. Todd I'll try and give you a call this weekend.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Ttt


----------



## maitland

So how many shooters were at the Sunrise shoot? I should have been there.:wink:


----------



## 5MilesBack

I've been trying to get the Zeus set up but have been struggling with getting a good valley on it. This past weekend I decided to go ahead and try the lower stop in the #5 hole with the #4 mods, and........there it is........a valley. It lengthens the draw a bit so I also moved the string to the inside post and now the draw length appears to be good with a decent valley. Now I need to get it out to the range and see how it shoots like this. If it still shoots good, I'll throw in a peep and start tuning.


----------



## lrbergin

I just picked up a 2011 VTR Retribution from the classifieds and got it yesterday. Haven't had much time to play with it yet and really can't set it up for a while as I'm out a press until at least next week. I put it on the draw board and it's currently hitting the stops right at 29", which is what I want, but there is virtually no let off right now. I'll have to do some tweaking before I can really see how I like it. A couple of initial thoughts were that the machining is pretty poor as it had lots of grind marks on the back of the grip and the cams had lots of swirls in them. Also, does Vapor Trails make the strings? Maybe I've been using Crackers strings too long because the strings on the bow look like junk with serving separation everywhere. The finish is fantastic on the bow though and it is a sharp looking bow for sure. Can't wait to get it set up and put it through the paces.


----------



## Longbow42

5MilesBack said:


> I've been trying to get the Zeus set up but have been struggling with getting a good valley on it. This past weekend I decided to go ahead and try the lower stop in the #5 hole with the #4 mods, and........there it is........a valley. It lengthens the draw a bit so I also moved the string to the inside post and now the draw length appears to be good with a decent valley. Now I need to get it out to the range and see how it shoots like this. If it still shoots good, I'll throw in a peep and start tuning.


Thats what I did too, but Rob told me not to move the stop to the #5 hole without a #5 mod. It was the only way that I could get a valley though. When I got mine it was like shooting a recurve.


----------



## animal killer

lrbergin said:


> I just picked up a 2011 VTR Retribution from the classifieds and got it yesterday. Haven't had much time to play with it yet and really can't set it up for a while as I'm out a press until at least next week. I put it on the draw board and it's currently hitting the stops right at 29", which is what I want, but there is virtually no let off right now. I'll have to do some tweaking before I can really see how I like it. A couple of initial thoughts were that the machining is pretty poor as it had lots of grind marks on the back of the grip and the cams had lots of swirls in them. Also, does Vapor Trails make the strings? Maybe I've been using Crackers strings too long because the strings on the bow look like junk with serving separation everywhere. The finish is fantastic on the bow though and it is a sharp looking bow for sure. Can't wait to get it set up and put it through the paces.


You must not of gotten a Maitland...lol All of the bows ive received from Rob are spottless and the finish and craftsmanship cant be any better.


----------



## lrbergin

animal killer said:


> You must not of gotten a Maitland...lol All of the bows ive received from Rob are spottless and the finish and craftsmanship cant be any better.


Just calling it like I see. Very impressed with the finish actually, the machining on the back of the grip left something to be desired though. There was some definite bit chatter from the CNC that was pretty noticeable.


----------



## animal killer

lrbergin said:


> Just calling it like I see. Very impressed with the finish actually, the machining on the back of the grip left something to be desired though. There was some definite bit chatter from the CNC that was pretty noticeable.


I totally understand what you are saying...who knows how the person before you treated the bow being it used and all...ive got of the black rets and there is a small bit starting to wear off right behind the grip from guys test shooting it. and also my bows are new sitting inside and not getting used...just waiting to be sold so no sure how they will hold up but i think these bows are one of a kind and hope to be a contender for the top spot in the future


----------



## 5MilesBack

Longbow42 said:


> Thats what I did too, but Rob told me not to move the stop to the #5 hole without a #5 mod. It was the only way that I could get a valley though.


Well, you gotta do what you gotta do to get it right. And if this is the only way to get a valley on it......then that's the way I'll shoot it. Does me no good to have a 70lb compound with no let-off or valley.


----------



## bushmasterar15

maitland said:


> So how many shooters were at the Sunrise shoot? I should have been there.:wink:


There were over 1250 shooters plus their families. 200+ shooters in the trophy/money shoots but lots of others shooting all the seven other fun courses. Then there was a extreme shoot, smoker shoot and distance shoot. Lots of raffle hunts for the white mountain reservation turkey, elk and more. If you can make it next year let's do it.


----------



## Texbama

Anyone have a top drawstop that will fit the Retribution VTR? I recently picked up one of these bows here on the classifieds and it does not have the top drawstop. I understand that they can be shot without the top drawstop but I would prefer to try it to get a better wall. If anyone has one that they will part with I am willing to pay or work something out.

By the way, these bows are really nice and the draw on the VTR cams are nice and smooth. Can't wait to get this thing tuned and dialed in. Will post pictures once I have everything set up.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Texbama said:


> Anyone have a top drawstop that will fit the Retribution VTR? I recently picked up one of these bows here on the classifieds and it does not have the top drawstop. I understand that they can be shot without the top drawstop but I would prefer to try it to get a better wall. If anyone has one that they will part with I am willing to pay or work something out.
> 
> By the way, these bows are really nice and the draw on the VTR cams are nice and smooth. Can't wait to get this thing tuned and dialed in. Will post pictures once I have everything set up.


I'd send a PM to maitland or directly thru the website email. Rob is great and will get back to you shortly.


----------



## Texbama

Will do. 
How are you all with VTR cams setting the top cam up, with or without the drawstop? Just wandering if it will worth my time to start tuning now or wait for the top drawstop.


----------



## 5MilesBack

Texbama said:


> Will do.
> How are you all with VTR cams setting the top cam up, with or without the drawstop? Just wandering if it will worth my time to start tuning now or wait for the top drawstop.


You don't need the top draw stop to tune. Get all that done first and then put the stop in where it needs to go. You'll need a drawboard, or someone else to watch it while you draw to see where it should go.


----------



## bow_hunter44

As 5milesback said, tuning is done without the top draw stop installed. So tune away!


----------



## animal killer

get the cams timed correctly and then adjust the cam to where you want the draw stop to hit. all tuning is done with out the top draw stop.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Ttt


----------



## USNarcher

Congratulations to Krista for a big win in the Washington State games with her new Zeus. Krista shot a personal best and won by over 40 points.


----------



## comfort

Hi all,
I´m setting up my new Zeus but came to a halt and thought I´d ask some expertise before I fiddle too much. 
Rob surely would help but I´m eager to get on and it´s Sunday so: 
It was delivered set for max weight but I´d like to start off with min weight and possibly move upwards later.
Do I simply untwist the allen limb bolts equal turns when bow is braced ?
How do I know when I´ve reached min weight, do the bolts stop twisting ?
Using simple logic the timing shouldn´t be affected by this (?) but what happens with draw length and letoff, will I have to adjust
them accordingly ?
If so, how´s the best procedure to adjust, will I need a press to do it ?
Grateful for all advice !


----------



## roosclan

comfort said:


> Hi all,
> I´m setting up my new Zeus but came to a halt and thought I´d ask some expertise before I fiddle too much.
> Rob surely would help but I´m eager to get on and it´s Sunday so:
> It was delivered set for max weight but I´d like to start off with min weight and possibly move upwards later.
> Do I simply untwist the allen limb bolts equal turns when bow is braced ?
> How do I know when I´ve reached min weight, do the bolts stop twisting ?
> Using simple logic the timing shouldn´t be affected by this (?) but what happens with draw length and letoff, will I have to adjust
> them accordingly ?
> If so, how´s the best procedure to adjust, will I need a press to do it ?
> Grateful for all advice !


Do NOT just start turning the limb bolts! There is a small screw in the front of the riser that you need to loosen first, THEN turn the limb bolt, then tighten the front screw back down.

Unfortunately when I asked Rob what the lbs:turn ratio is, he didn't have a specific answer. I went to Gander Mtn yesterday and had mine adjusted using their scale to get the right weight. 1.5 turns increased the draw weight about 3.5 lbs.


----------



## Anynamewilldo

I have a 2010 retribution so might be some diff. but on mine there looks to be 4-5 threads that stick out past the riser at the end of limb bolt screw. My guess is for safety taking the end in flush with riser would be all you would want to go safely till someone chimes in for sure. Basicly no more than 5 turns max,use good judgement though, but better one turn to little than one to many. 

Just before I posted i went and looked again and also as you turn it out the set screw in the front will move(if you have lossened it like you should),obviously if that goes as far as it can dont keep turning the limb bolt.


----------



## maitland

USNarcher said:


> Congratulations to Krista for a big win in the Washington State games with her new Zeus. Krista shot a personal best and won by over 40 points.


WooHoo! Congratulations Krista. We are very proud of you. Thanks Matt!


----------



## Random Child

Thanks Rob, I do love this bow! This was my first tournament with it and I look forward to more. A lot of people there were admiring my Zeus and there was a lot of Maitland chatter going on


----------



## USNarcher

Sounds familiar about Zeus' first time out. Not bad for a lefty. :wink:


----------



## USNarcher

Here is the winner of the Senior division at the Washington State Games. What is he shootin? Congratulations Bill. It was also his new Zeus' first outing.


----------



## retribution

Hello fellow maitlanders,ill be joining in here soon as my retribution arrives..this is the 1st ever bow ive bought without shooting 1st,but ive never seen one negative post or ever heard anything negative as well so i decided to drop the hammer.i have a shoot this weekend,so will post some pics of it in the woods.


----------



## ChaseK

Hey guys been a little while! Been super busy lately. Had some terrible luck here in the last few weeks with vehicles and what not but I'm on vaca relaxing at my parents house for a few weeks so I'm good now lol. 

Back to reality next week and house and truck shopping begins. Along with as much overtones and extra hours at the BPS that I can for the vehicle fund haha. 

Can't wait for deer season and it'll be here before we know it!

Hope everyone is doing well and shootin good!


----------



## bow_hunter44

USNarcher said:


> Sounds familiar about Zeus' first time out. *Not bad for a lefty*. :wink:


----------



## maitland

bow_hunter44 said:


>


lol!


----------



## bushmasterar15

These monsoons are kicking our butt over here. I want to go outside and shoot without getting soaked or have 20#'s of mud on my boots. Good thing is now the water tanks are filling up and fresh forage for the deer/elk. Should be a good season.


----------



## retribution

Its either rain or land fires take your pick mark lol.....well i got the call today,my retribution is shipped on the way....whoohoo


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Where is everyone?? Anyway....HELLLLLLLOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

I'm here. Been busy and meaning to call you.


----------



## maitland

Todd, do you ever answer your phone


----------



## bushmasterar15

maitland said:


> Todd, do you ever answer your phone


Rob, he does sometime :mg:


----------



## NEVADAPRO

maitland said:


> Todd, do you ever answer your phone





bushmasterar15 said:


> Rob, he does sometime :mg:


I do when it freakin' works!!! I need a good phone guy to resolve this!!!LOL!!!!!

We obviously have a compatibility issue with our new phones, computer and wireless set-up. I am buying new phones tomorrow!! I've had about 20 people tell me they left messages for us and we received MAYBE two!!! So if either of you have called.....I didn't get the message!!! Please call me when you get a moment and I will see if we resolved our problem on our end!!! Rob, I need to talk to you about the custom bow we talked about!!! I may need it sooner if possible!!!!!!!!


----------



## USNarcher

NEVADAPRO said:


> I do when it freakin' works!!! I need a good phone guy to resolve this!!!LOL!!!!!
> 
> Rob, I need to talk to you about the custom bow we talked about!!! I may need it sooner if possible!!!!!!!!


Is that the one that carries and shoots itself and hits the target everytime?:wink:


----------



## C Doyle 88

NEVADAPRO said:


> I do when it freakin' works!!! I need a good phone guy to resolve this!!!LOL!!!!!
> 
> We obviously have a compatibility issue with our new phones, computer and wireless set-up. I am buying new phones tomorrow!! I've had about 20 people tell me they left messages for us and we received MAYBE two!!! So if either of you have called.....I didn't get the message!!! Please call me when you get a moment and I will see if we resolved our problem on our end!!! Rob, I need to talk to you about the custom bow we talked about!!! I may need it sooner if possible!!!!!!!!


Todd---it's likely just the cell towers dropping the calls-----it's getting soo bad--it reminds me of when we had party lines cuz they didn't have enough swiching systems in the phone company's as they would build housing soo fast back in the '50's
Tech advancements ahead of the real world infrastructure is just a waste


----------



## NEVADAPRO

USNarcher said:


> Is that the one that carries and shoots itself and hits the target everytime?:wink:


Hey Matt!! Where ya been???? The carry part might be nice!!!LOL!!!!!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

C Doyle 88 said:


> Todd---it's likely just the cell towers dropping the calls-----it's getting soo bad--it reminds me of when we had party lines cuz they didn't have enough swiching systems in the phone company's as they would build housing soo fast back in the '50's
> Tech advancements ahead of the real world infrastructure is just a waste


I hear ya!!! They were working in our neighborhood a month ago and it was bad before that....but now it's worse!!


----------



## Hoythunter01

Looks like Washington State is putting Maitland USA on the map. Big Congrats to the winning Maitland shooters !!!


----------



## animal killer

ttt guys...anyone going antelope hunting this year with your maitlands?


----------



## bow_hunter44

animal killer said:


> ttt guys...anyone going antelope hunting this year with your maitlands?


I will be after antelope with mine....


----------



## maitland

USNarcher said:


> Is that the one that carries and shoots itself and hits the target everytime?:wink:


I can build that bow but it will cost you $1,000,000. I will travel with you to every shoot and call all your shots, no one else can call them or challenge them. I promise you will win every shoot.:wink:


----------



## Hoythunter01

maitland said:


> I can build that bow but it will cost you $1,000,000. I will travel with you to every shoot and call all your shots, no one else can call them or challenge them. I promise you will win every shoot.:wink:


Can I write you a check?? Just watch out for the rebound.....LOL


----------



## Texbama

Rob,
I got the top drawstop you sent me. 
Talk about great customer service, I bought a 2011 Retribution VTR second hand and when I got it the top drawstop was missing. Called Rob and offered to pay for one and the shipping after explaining about buying the bow second hand. He said "NO CHARGE I will put you one in the mail this week." These bows are the real deal. Very smooth on the draw and vibration free on the shot. I have three Hoyts right now two 2009 AlphaMax 35s (both soon to be for sale) and one 2010 Maxxis 35. After tuning the Retribution and taking it out to shoot I had to go back and recheck the draw weight on it and the Hoyts. The Retribution at 71lbs feels 5-6lbs less weight then the Hoyts but they all were set between 70-72lbs. I was going to use the Retribution as a back up bow to my Maxxis but I may have swapped places with them. I will post some pictures and run it through a chronograph as soon as I get my custom string and cable set. Only draw back I have noticed so far is the cable clearance with fletching is very close. I am shooting Carbon Express Maxima Hunter 350 with 3" fusions so I am not using high profile fletch but it is really tight.


----------



## roosclan

Texbama said:


> Rob,
> These bows are the real deal. Very smooth on the draw and vibration free on the shot. I have three Hoyts right now two 2009 AlphaMax 35s (both soon to be for sale) and one 2010 Maxxis 35. After tuning the Retribution and taking it out to shoot I had to go back and recheck the draw weight on it and the Hoyts. The Retribution at 71lbs feels 5-6lbs less weight then the Hoyts but they all were set between 70-72lbs.


I know what you mean! My Ret VTR at 62lbs draw easier than a CRX32, RampageXT, or a Z7Extreme, which is supposedly really smooth (my shoulder didn't think so, though). I cannot feel any vibration when I shoot.


----------



## retribution

While im awaiting the arrival of my retribution,any of you guys found what you consider to be perfect accesories? I have a 10" b-stinger,but have heard these bows shoot so calm,that alot of forward weight isnt needed..how about rests,im gonna be using an apache for now,but any tips on one that would sorta do better on a 2011 retribution with vtx cams would be appreciated.


----------



## bushmasterar15

retribution said:


> While im awaiting the arrival of my retribution,any of you guys found what you consider to be perfect accesories? I have a 10" b-stinger,but have heard these bows shoot so calm,that alot of forward weight isnt needed..how about rests,im gonna be using an apache for now,but any tips on one that would sorta do better on a 2011 retribution with vtx cams would be appreciated.


I thought yours is the Retribution VTR that has the faster cams or did you get the VTX smooth cams. On mine I have the limbdriver and like it alot.


----------



## retribution

Your right mark,i goofed up...mine has the vtr cams on it.


----------



## bow_hunter44

retribution said:


> While im awaiting the arrival of my retribution,any of you guys found what you consider to be perfect accesories? I have a 10" b-stinger,but have heard these bows shoot so calm,that alot of forward weight isnt needed..how about rests,im gonna be using an apache for now,but any tips on one that would sorta do better on a 2011 retribution with vtx cams would be appreciated.


For what it is worth, my accessories are a Spot Hogg Hogg-it sight (5 pin), an AAE Pro Drop rest, and a Stokerized SS1 stab - on both the Zues and the Ret. I have a 10" B-Stinger but find it to heavy.... I really don't think it matters a lot what accessories you like. The bow will perform well, no doubt!


----------



## Hoythunter01

retribution said:


> While im awaiting the arrival of my retribution,any of you guys found what you consider to be perfect accesories? I have a 10" b-stinger,but have heard these bows shoot so calm,that alot of forward weight isnt needed..how about rests,im gonna be using an apache for now,but any tips on one that would sorta do better on a 2011 retribution with vtx cams would be appreciated.


The Apache is what I use on my Retribution. If I wasn't using the Apache....Quicktune Smart Rest or the 3000. 

You might just keep the Apache when you see how well that bow shoots.


----------



## Archer74

> While im awaiting the arrival of my retribution,any of you guys found what you consider to be perfect accesories? I have a 10" b-stinger,but have heard these bows shoot so calm,that alot of forward weight isnt needed..how about rests,im gonna be using an apache for now,but any tips on one that would sorta do better on a 2011 retribution with vtx cams would be appreciated.


I just replaced my 12" B-stinger (14 oz) with a DCA 10" (no extra weight) last night. It held much better and was still dead on the shot. I was able to shoot it much better. I will likely add an oz or so next time out, but I definitely did not need the weight of the stinger. 

I have a 2011 Zeus with VTX cams. It is the best bow I have ever shot. My scores have increased dramatically this year. My next bow will be a Zeus with VTR cams (or whatever Rob comes up with next year) for hunting and possibly 3D.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

I am shooting a 2011 Zeus VTR with about HALF the stabilizer weight I was using!! With my previous bow, I had 6oz. out front (36") and 17oz. on the single v-bar (12"). Now, I have 3oz. on a 33" Doinker Platinum main bar and 8oz on a Doinker Platinum single v-bar that is 12". The bow holds like a rock!! As far as rests....I would take a look at the Brite-Site 3d rest! It is really a versatile rest that can be used for target, 3-d and hunting. Once you have your DL set properly and your timing perfect, you will see a HUGE difference in the way the bow holds and aims.


----------



## retribution

Thanks for the replies guys,i heard these bows dudnt like or need alot of forward weight,wich is mainly why i posted.guess imma have to hit the classifieds cause my b-stinget is super heavy,but was great for my herky jerky gx camed xforce..im glad to hear the apache made the cut,cause i actually like this sight,but i may still upgrade to the qad hdx.im lookn into possiblyva killer stab,or posten,xtreme stabilization,any of you guys tried any of these?i dont do the whole mile long target setup,as this is a humting rig,that shoots 3d occasionally in hunter/open hunter.


----------



## rsarns

Pretty cool this weekend at the Washington State Target Championship, 5 Zeus's on the line. It drew a lot of attention from other shooters, got lots of questions and requests to try it. I am a finger shooter, so the finger shooters got there first real look and feel of it. Everyone seemed impressed. Got my 1st state championship that wasn't with a recurve or longbow. Still got some tweaking to do, as I had to adjust my anchor from my normal "traditional" spot to get clearance for my sight. Thanks to Matt for helping me get it set up the day we were leaving for the tournament. For any finger shooters out there worried about finger pinch... not one bit.


----------



## redhookred1

Any Fellow Maitland shooters Looking for a 2011 Retribution VTR ,I would like to give a Maitland shooter(or Future Shooter) a good on one! it si in new condition and has a black riser and camo limbs 60# 28"! The nl reason I am selling is I am going to order a second Zeus with VTR cams on it!Love the long ones!
PM me if interested!


----------



## 12RingKing

I have to tell you guys.... I'm excited about Maitland. I really want one. I will be placing an order sometime in the near future!


----------



## roosclan

redhookred1 said:


> Any Fellow Maitland shooters Looking for a 2011 Retribution VTR ,I would like to give a Maitland shooter(or Future Shooter) a good on one! it si in new condition and has a black riser and camo limbs 60# 28"! The nl reason I am selling is I am going to order a second Zeus with VTR cams on it!Love the long ones!
> PM me if interested!


PM sent. My dad is thinking about getting back into archery after 30+ years, and he doesn't know if his shoulders can handle his old 55# recurve any more.


----------



## 12RingKing

Good morning Maitland fellas!


----------



## zubbie870

hi i live in western pa... im looking at shooting a zues please let me know if you have one i could try thanks Justin


----------



## Archer74

Justin - I sent you a PM. 

Tony


----------



## aligator

*Going to Reno*

Going to Reno on Thur. for 4 days. Maybe one of the casinos will buy me a new Bow. I know where to get one in Reno.:wink:


----------



## maitland

ffaligator said:


> Going to Reno on Thur. for 4 days. Maybe one of the casinos will buy me a new Bow. I know where to get one in Reno.:wink:[/QUOTE
> 
> Lol, those mechanical bandits don't seem to be paying out like they used to.


----------



## maitland

12RingKing said:


> I have to tell you guys.... I'm excited about Maitland. I really want one. I will be placing an order sometime in the near future!


Have to get some more bows flowing around that country called Texas!


----------



## zubbie870

i gotta get my hands on one ... i want one they look awesome... how much for a zues?


----------



## 12RingKing

Yes you do....there are dealers that need good bows in their stores. I'll talk to some if you're interested.


----------



## bushmasterar15

12RingKing glad to see you over here.


----------



## 12RingKing

Ever since I saw the pics of your bow I can't get them off my mind. I want one! lol


----------



## rodney482

I have a retribution for sale...need to move it quick..

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1534014


----------



## rodney482

Quick Question

The retribution I traded for has 2 draw mods with it.. #1 and #3

so what Dl's would those cover?

Wow is this thing smooth


----------



## DonsHarley

rodney482 said:


> Quick Question
> 
> The retribution I traded for has 2 draw mods with it.. #1 and #3
> 
> so what Dl's would those cover? Wow is this thing smooth


 #1 is 26 to 27" and #3 is 28 to 29"


----------



## rodney482

DonsHarley said:


> #1 is 26 to 27" and #3 is 28 to 29"


Thank you..


----------



## 12RingKing

I wish it had the VTR cams on it!!!!


----------



## rodney482

12RingKing said:


> I wish it had the VTR cams on it!!!!


Now much are a set?


----------



## 12RingKing

I have NOOOOO idea...you'd have to get Rob in on that one! Maybe someone else swapped cams on their 2010 models.


----------



## DonsHarley

The VTR upgrade kit comes with new limbs, cams and string set, you can't just change cams or you will loose poundage. I think the kit is around 225but don't quote me on that but it's close.


----------



## rodney482

DonsHarley said:


> The VTR upgrade kit comes with new limbs, cams and string set, you can't just change cams or you will loose poundage. I think the kit is around 225but don't quote me on that but it's close.


Yeah not worth all of that...no biggie I am sure for $550 I cant find someone who wants it.


----------



## 12RingKing

You will find someone who wants it....there's no doubt about that. The reputation of Maitland is spreading like wildfire and people are wanting to get their hands on one....both cam styles!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Just took my bow into another shop to have them shoot it. All he could say was WOW!!!!! With my setup set for me he was pounding the spots. Gave him your number Rob.


----------



## rodney482

12RingKing said:


> You will find someone who wants it....there's no doubt about that. The reputation of Maitland is spreading like wildfire and people are wanting to get their hands on one....both cam styles!


The bow is very very nice. Job well done Rob.

I also had a bowtech Invasion that I sold..... The Retribution is a much nicer bow... :thumb:


----------



## bushmasterar15

Who's bow is this? Rob did you ever make any 3xl sized shirts I could use one if you did.


----------



## 12RingKing

Sweet looking rig....that gives me ideas!


----------



## Hit-em

bushmasterar15 said:


> Who's bow is this? Rob did you ever make any 3xl sized shirts I could use one if you did.


I'm proud to say that's my bow :smile:

One of the best shooting bows I've ever had !!

Also have one as my hunting bow in a Black/Camo combo


----------



## jfuller17

Hit-em said:


> I'm proud to say that's my bow :smile:
> 
> One of the best shooting bows I've ever had !!
> 
> Also have one as my hunting bow in a Black/Camo combo


That thing is sweet!!!! How did you get the weights that color?


----------



## Hit-em

jfuller17 said:


> That thing is sweet!!!! How did you get the weights that color?


Hey Jason,

These are the custom weights I had talked to you about that my friend makes.

They have a rubber o-ring installed they prevents the weights from working loose ..really works well. :thumbs_up


----------



## bushmasterar15

It's is great and even has one of the best stabs out there.


----------



## LCA

I wish there was a dealer near central ohio, i would love to try these out.


----------



## maitland

Ok Maitland bow owners, I have some shirts. PM me your usps shipping address and size and I will get one out while they last. They run a little small, not much just a little. Go easy on me.:wink:


----------



## maitland

Thanks so much for the compliments guys, it's very motivational. 2012 Will be a big push to introduce more dealers to our product and give more shooters the opportunity to try before you buy. A bow is no more different than a baseball glove or a set of golf clubs when it comes to a purchase. It has to fit you personally. Wow 2012, Our first production run was at the end of 2009. So if I said 2012 was our 4th year in business, would I be jumping the gun a bit?


----------



## DonsHarley

maitland said:


> Ok Maitland bow owners, I have some shirts. PM me your usps shipping address and size and I will get one out while they last. They run a little small, not much just a little. Go easy on me.:wink:


PM sent


----------



## rodney482

How do you tell the difference between a 2010 Retribution and 2011? I was told 2011,,but want to make sure.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Going again today to show off the Zeus.


----------



## Belicoso

rodney482 said:


> How do you tell the difference between a 2010 Retribution and 2011? I was told 2011,,but want to make sure.


Beside the cam option,have a look at the riser cut outs,they differ between the 2010 and the 2011.
http://maitlandusa.com/retribution.html
Looks like they are shaved a bit to reduce some weight.


----------



## jfuller17

Hit-em said:


> Hey Jason,
> 
> These are the custom weights I had talked to you about that my friend makes.
> 
> They have a rubber o-ring installed they prevents the weights from working loose ..really works well. :thumbs_up


Thats awsome buddy...you have a pretty trick bow man. You should be proud!!


----------



## rodney482

Belicoso said:


> Beside the cam option,have a look at the riser cut outs,they differ between the 2010 and the 2011.
> http://maitlandusa.com/retribution.html
> Looks like they are shaved a bit to reduce some weight.


What camo was offered in 2010?


----------



## sinsayers

rodney482 said:


> What camo was offered in 2010?


 Timbers Edge Camo


----------



## retribution

Cant get my droid to upload pics of my new favorite best friend...will get pics up soon though.
i am more than impressed,i was skeptical at first on buying a bow i couldnt shoot....and now im thanking the good man upstairs for making me an impulse shopper lol.the retty is awesome,shot my league sunday and for the 1st time all season i conquered my average,by over twenty points!now who eants to help me convince the wife that one just isnt enough??? Lol


----------



## bowmedic

retribution said:


> Cant get my droid to upload pics of my new favorite best friend...will get pics up soon though.
> i am more than impressed,i was skeptical at first on buying a bow i couldnt shoot....and now im thanking the good man upstairs for making me an impulse shopper lol.the retty is awesome,shot my league sunday and for the 1st time all season i conquered my average,by over twenty points!now who eants to help me convince the wife that one just isnt enough??? Lol


 They are definitely addicting! It feels good to shoot a bow that so smooth and easy to shoot doesnt it?


----------



## retribution

Well here it is guys.....still waiting for all new accesories to arrive,so its set up with hand me downs from bows past..


----------



## bushmasterar15

Nice maybe I'll have to get another for my Birthday. (hint hint)


----------



## retribution

I assume when you say " my birthday" you really mean mine right mark lol


----------



## Archer74

How can you tell the difference between a Ret VTR Long Draw cam and Short Draw cam? Are there any markings? Do they look different?


----------



## a/c guy

Archer74 said:


> How can you tell the difference between a Ret VTR Long Draw cam and Short Draw cam? Are there any markings? Do they look different?


The draw stop holes in the upper cam. The lg. has 14, the sm. has 12, I beleive. Maitland website has is info.


----------



## Archer74

Thanks. Didn't read what was in the parentheses.


----------



## lrbergin

I’ve got a 2011 Maitland Retribution VTR I picked up off the classifieds a little while ago and I’m just getting around to setting up and looking for some help. I just got a bow press so this is going to be my first full on tune job. I read the Maitland website about the tuning but any other information or tips you guys may have would be appreciated. I messed with it a little last night, and currently it’s right at brace, 1/8” long in ATA, and maxing out at 63lbs (60 lb bow) so it’s at a good place to start. First thing I noticed when I drew the bow was that there was very little valley so I untwisted the control cable and still didn’t get much of a valley. I also noticed that there is a serious hump at the end of the draw cycle which tells me something is off as these are supposed to draw butter smooth. One question I had was which post should the string be on with the #3 mods for 29” DL? If I was understanding correctly, it should be on interior peg. Currently it’s on the middle peg as I wasn’t sure at the time which peg to put it on. Kind of long winded and random I know, but if anybody has any guidance or tips, it would be appreciated. I’m going to put it on the draw board tonight and see how synced the cams are. That may be part of the problem.


----------



## archerynutNB

Hey fellow Maitlanders...I finally got the Zeus all set up!...Took me a while....Check it out!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1540073


----------



## bushmasterar15

Can't wait to see what we have coming out for next year.


----------



## retribution

No doubt there mark,im already fillin up the piggy bank waitin for a release date!
Just curious but has chronied there retty with vtr cams yet???havent had the chance yet,but must be faster than my xforce axe7 was,im using the same kinda sight i had on it but now i gotta get a different one...i need a zeroe pin gap,cause the pins on this one are close as they get...


----------



## Gig49

archerynutNB said:


> Hey fellow Maitlanders...I finally got the Zeus all set up!...Took me a while....Check it out!
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1540073


A beautifully set up Zeus and thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## Hoythunter01

Just checking in again while I have a few minutes. I don't think anyone is more anxious about 2012 than I am. Next week i'm off for Hot August Nights in Reno NV. 

Rob, I have something i'll be bringing by. She's Big, White, and full of Diesel..... Looking forward to a lengthy chat and maybe lunch.


----------



## archerynutNB

Gig49 said:


> A beautifully set up Zeus and thanks for sharing it with us


Thanks Gig!....I mean...Thanks "Mate"!


----------



## archerynutNB

Since my thread link just disappeared on the previous page....

I think this page needs some Maitland pics!


----------



## archerynutNB

And heres the link once again if you need more!!!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1540073&page=1


----------



## roosclan

That is just downright gorgeous!


----------



## bow_hunter44

roosclan said:


> That is just downright gorgeous!


That is a fact!


----------



## willijf1

Good morning!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Hunting season is right around the corner for me. Hope all you guy's are doing great.


----------



## roosclan

bushmasterar15 said:


> Hunting season is right around the corner for me. Hope all you guy's are doing great.


If it ever cools down here I'll be able to practice. Trying to shoot for any length of time when it's 105 is just aweful. It takes me 15 minutes to get to the range, so I'd like to stay out there longer than it takes to make a round trip. Unfortunately, I'm drenched in sweat well before the 30 minute mark. This weekend doesn't look promising, either.


----------



## olehemlock

It took you a while to get it set up but I like the way you roll:car: That is one of the best looking target set-ups that I have ever seen:eek3:


archerynutNB said:


> Since my thread link just disappeared on the previous page....
> 
> I think this page needs some Maitland pics!


----------



## archerynutNB

olehemlock said:


> It took you a while to get it set up but I like the way you roll:car: That is one of the best looking target set-ups that I have ever seen:eek3:


"Thank You" Sir! :smile:


----------



## Hoythunter01

Where is everyone ???

Back to the front page...


----------



## bushmasterar15

Been around just not feeling very good. Also trying to get ready for deer/turkey season.


----------



## animal killer

I have been gone a while as well. Im looking forward to next years bows...lol...deer season is only 6 weeks away


----------



## maitland

This is the calm before the storm. The east coast hunting season is closing in fast. Out west we have already had our antelope season start and I have heard some great success stories. I just got back from a Trinity river salmon fishing trip and my arm is sore from fighting the 30lb submarines. Now its back to the engineering and design for 2012!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Some nice black pepper smoked salmon sounds good right now.


----------



## ChaseK

roosclan said:


> That is just downright gorgeous!


Well said sir!


----------



## ChaseK

Does that mean I can buy myself a '12 Maitland for my Xmas present?!

I promise I'll wrap it and put it under the tree...wrap it with pull up rope at the bottom of the tree my stand is in anyways...lol!


----------



## bushmasterar15

I can't wait to see and shoot the new 2012 bows.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Heading off to Reno tomorrow with the big white machine. Hot August Nights is winding down and I better get over there. Hope Rob is available...


----------



## sinsayers

retribution said:


> No doubt there mark,im already fillin up the piggy bank waitin for a release date!
> Just curious but has chronied there retty with vtr cams yet???havent had the chance yet,but must be faster than my xforce axe7 was,im using the same kinda sight i had on it but now i gotta get a different one...i need a zeroe pin gap,cause the pins on this one are close as they get...


At 29inch draw high letoff settings 60lb Ret I was getting 293fps with a 350 grain arrow. I could get more but she shoots nice set to this. Jeremy


----------



## olehemlock

I got 3 things to say about that......Carbon........36"...........VTX.


maitland said:


> This is the calm before the storm. The east coast hunting season is closing in fast. Out west we have already had our antelope season start and I have heard some great success stories. I just got back from a Trinity river salmon fishing trip and my arm is sore from fighting the 30lb submarines. Now its back to the engineering and design for 2012!


----------



## red44

I'm just more than 2 months away from being able to hunt.


----------



## rand_98201

Ok I am waiting for the new Bows to come out.Rob you told me on the phone Sep is that still in the works?


----------



## maitland

rand_98201 said:


> Ok I am waiting for the new Bows to come out.Rob you told me on the phone Sep is that still in the works?


Lol, man I have got to stop fooling myself. Every time I tweak something it takes me a week to perfect it. I have got to stop doing this. I am trying very hard to launch before the first of the year.


----------



## maitland

Here is a pic of a potential custom pattern for 2012. What do ya think?


----------



## bushmasterar15

Looks good. Is that what's going to be on my bow.


----------



## Koorsboom

> Now its back to the engineering and design for 2012!


So does that mean that if I ordered a bow with Marco (in South Africa) last week it will be a 2012 model or is there another late 2011 production run? I am just asking in case you decide to streamline/perfect the Zues any further for 2012 ... :wink:


----------



## USNarcher

maitland said:


> View attachment 1137506
> Here is a pic of a potential custom pattern for 2012. What do ya think?


Looks like a rag horn mass grave to me. :tongue:


----------



## roosclan

maitland said:


> View attachment 1137506
> Here is a pic of a potential custom pattern for 2012. What do ya think?


Hmm... 29-30" A2A bow getting 330fps at 6.5-7" brace and binary cams (hint, hint) designed to retain max speed for short draw folks like me with that pattern... :tongue:


----------



## maitland

Koorsboom said:


> So does that mean that if I ordered a bow with Marco (in South Africa) last week it will be a 2012 model or is there another late 2011 production run? I am just asking in case you decide to streamline/perfect the Zues any further for 2012 ... :wink:


The last production run for 2011 is around the first of September. I have been designing all year for the 2012 bows. It is a vicious cycle.


----------



## maitland

USNarcher said:


> Looks like a rag horn mass grave to me. :tongue:


Lol, thats terrible Matt.


----------



## USNarcher

Hey Rob are you ready to talk about the 2012 team? Give me a call when you are ready.


----------



## olehemlock

archerynutNB has posted a couple of more videos on youtube if anybody wants to know. That is one awesome rig he put together. He put a couple of nice groups down range too. Nice job on the vids dude.


----------



## willijf1

Any more info about what's in store for 2012???


----------



## bow_hunter44

If 2012 is anything like 2011 I'm pumped! I'm in love with my Ret (hunting season is coming right up) - but I shot the Zues yesterday and was amazed at how freakin' steady that bow is! I think I'm in love, squared!


----------



## archerynutNB

olehemlock said:


> archerynutNB has posted a couple of more videos on youtube if anybody wants to know. That is one awesome rig he put together. He put a couple of nice groups down range too. Nice job on the vids dude.


Thanks man! 

I would like to have got in a couple more sets at 50/60 yds. But I had installed a 1/8" peep, and have a very slight rotation just before full draw. I kept straighting it, but I think the peep was rotating back as I was aiming, and i kept losing my sight picture.

Even so...the bow set up and shot very well despite this.The only bow shop near me I am not to keen at letting the them press this bow. I did once. But I have another guy with a press, that lives further away. I will get it adjusted soon and maybe shoot another video at some longer distances.

The bow draws and shoots awesome. And the DS advantage is a great sight.


----------



## roosclan

I'm just waiting for the Trophy Ridge Revolution to come out in a lefty version at the end of the month. I won't have to worry about my rest slapping the arrow shelf when lined up with the berger holes, the way my Code Red does.


----------



## terryracing86

Can someone tell me how to get close to a 29" draw with #4 mods on a 2011 retty with vtr cams? I don't have internet and its a pain to get on AT most times so if you could text me I would appreciate it. Thanx. 573 721 5753. James


----------



## bow_hunter44

roosclan said:


> I'm just waiting for the Trophy Ridge Revolution to come out in a lefty version at the end of the month. I won't have to worry about my rest slapping the arrow shelf when lined up with the berger holes, the way my Code Red does.


Me too. I have had that rest on order for months!


----------



## roosclan

terryracing86 said:


> Can someone tell me how to get close to a 29" draw with #4 mods on a 2011 retty with vtr cams? I don't have internet and its a pain to get on AT most times so if you could text me I would appreciate it. Thanx. 573 721 5753. James


Large or small cams? (large cams have 14 draw stops position in top cam, small cam has 12)


----------



## maitland

Ok guys, I need some input. The question is, What is your favorite axle to axle for your hunting bow and tell me why.


----------



## roosclan

maitland said:


> Ok guys, I need some input. The question is, What is your favorite axle to axle for your hunting bow and tell me why.


29"-30" for me. I love my Retribution, but being only 5'9", a shorter A2A bow will be easier for me to handle in a blind, stand, or while stalking through 6ft. tall prairie grass like I had to do last year.


----------



## archerynutNB

maitland said:


> Ok guys, I need some input. The question is, What is your favorite axle to axle for your hunting bow and tell me why.


I like the compact manueverablity of a short bow for carrying with all my gear to the stand. Then pulling up into a tree, as well as on stand. 
My Tribute at 31 1/2 is a handy length, but a 30" would be even better in my book! Especially with the smooooth Maitland draw cycle!


----------



## bushmasterar15

With the spot and stalk and ground blind hunting I really would like a shorter ATA 28-31" would be perfect. Always a lighter bow is always good for when you 
have those long day hikes chasing Elk, Mulies and them elusive Coues. The draw is smooth and don't think I'd change that.


----------



## sagecreek

maitland said:


> Ok guys, I need some input. The question is, What is your favorite axle to axle for your hunting bow and tell me why.


35"

Good all around hunting and 3D bow, just like my GT500. 7" brace height also.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Hey Rob...

It baffles me to think how you could possibly make something better for hunting than the Retribution. I shoot my Ret. better than any bow i've ever owned. 

I myself, among all the others, will be waiting....


----------



## olehemlock

Anything under 35" is to short for my ageing eyes. Peep is to far away from my eye.


----------



## brokenlittleman

sagecreek said:


> 35"
> 
> good all around hunting and 3d bow, just like my gt500. 7" brace height also.


x2 !!!!


----------



## USNarcher

maitland said:


> Ok guys, I need some input. The question is, What is your favorite axle to axle for your hunting bow and tell me why.


33"


----------



## bow_hunter44

maitland said:


> Ok guys, I need some input. The question is, What is your favorite axle to axle for your hunting bow and tell me why.


While the short AtA bows are kind of fun, I don't really care for how unforgiving they are. I prefer something in the 34" AtA range. Greater AtA, less torque, better accuracy - but there is a trade off with maneuverability, so less than 36".


----------



## roosclan

bow_hunter44 said:


> While the short AtA bows are kind of fun, I don't really care for how unforgiving they are. I prefer something in the 34" AtA range. Greater AtA, less torque, better accuracy - but there is a trade off with maneuverability, so less than 36".


I think Rob's design with the LongRiser Tech, however, can help alleviate some of those issues...


----------



## FallFever

maitland said:


> Ok guys, I need some input. The question is, What is your favorite axle to axle for your hunting bow and tell me why.


34" - just always seemed to be long enough to be forgiving but short enough to still be maneuverable.

FF


----------



## arrowblaster

33 or 34 is my favorite!


----------



## svbbubba

FallFever said:


> 34" - just always seemed to be long enough to be forgiving but short enough to still be maneuverable.
> 
> FF


 i am with Fever on this ...34-35....the best all around ATA........:thumbs_up


----------



## red44

Still favor the Zeus lenth, or more. I don't know where a shorter lenth is better unless your in a blind with a low roof. JMO.


----------



## a/c guy

red44 said:


> Still favor the Zeus lenth, or more. I don't know where a shorter lenth is better unless your in a blind with a low roof. JMO.


Same here. I think the Zeus is just the right length.


----------



## animal killer

i like the 33-35 inch bow range. i just shoot better with those lengths.


----------



## roosclan

red44 said:


> Still favor the Zeus lenth, or more. I don't know where a shorter lenth is better unless your in a blind with a low roof. JMO.


Or short like me...


----------



## sinsayers

33-35 inch range for hunting but Im sticking with the Zeus unless I get a test bow


----------



## jonj480

31 or so is a great size for a climber.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Finally!!! Hello!!! I have been trying for a week straight to get help from a mod (not the mod's fault!!) or just send a simple PM!! Finally got back on Firefox (from Google Chrome) and now everything works!! I was ready to throw my computer out of the window!!! How is everyone???


----------



## maitland

Finally got a chance to come up for air! Design, design, design! You guys will love the 2012 lineup for sure.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Rob, call me when you get a moment. Thanks bud!!




maitland said:


> Finally got a chance to come up for air! Design, design, design! You guys will love the 2012 lineup for sure.


----------



## bushmasterar15

maitland said:


> Finally got a chance to come up for air! Design, design, design! You guys will love the 2012 lineup for sure.


I can't wait to check out the new lineup.


----------



## roosclan

Does anyone else shoot FOBs with their Retribution? I think I might have some FOB-to-cable clearance issues when I shoot broadheads, as I have very, very little clearance between FOB and cable when at rest (maybe 1/8").


----------



## RDBuck

I live in Boise Idaho I was wonder is there any dealer 
Here so I can test shoot 
Thanks
Robert


----------



## DonsHarley

roosclan said:


> Does anyone else shoot FOBs with their Retribution? I think I might have some FOB-to-cable clearance issues when I shoot broadheads, as I have very, very little clearance between FOB and cable when at rest (maybe 1/8").


I'm shooting Axis with FOBS threw my VTX Retribution and a Sims cable slide and have plenty clearence.


----------



## roosclan

DonsHarley said:


> I'm shooting Axis with FOBS threw my VTX Retribution and a Sims cable slide and have plenty clearence.


How is the Sims cable slide different from what comes on the '11 VTR Retribution?


----------



## DonsHarley

roosclan said:


> How is the Sims cable slide different from what comes on the '11 VTR Retribution?


I apologize I meant to write Suanders Hyper Glide and mine is a 2010 VTX. I don't know if it pulls the cables any farther I just like the slide because it very smooth.


----------



## C Doyle 88

maitland said:


> Finally got a chance to come up for air! Design, design, design! You guys will love the 2012 lineup for sure.


I'd love ONE more LEFT hand ZEUS 2011 riser---got one more left///left???? how about it ROB

Cec


----------



## ChaseK

FallFever said:


> 34" - just always seemed to be long enough to be forgiving but short enough to still be maneuverable.
> 
> FF


X2!

34" and 6.75"-7" BH with 340 IBO is the ticket IMO. I'll be in line like many others. Lol

Anything 29-32" I shoot about the same but it gets easier to hold and steadier after 33" from the longer bows I've shot. Although my Ret blew me away. Can pretty much describe either bow as adding 3" to the ata and that's how it holds hah.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Has anyone heard from Rob? Just want to make sure he's still in the man cave making the 2012 lineup awesome.


----------



## animal killer

havent been here in a while...just stoppin to say hi


----------



## packers28ftw

Is the Maitland center pivot as quiet as Bowtech's? If it is, I am completely sold on the retribution.


----------



## animal killer

if you like center pivot bows...Maitland has got Bowtech beat!!!! These are some of the best bows out there for grip, draw, speed, shootablilty, and QUIETNESS!!!


----------



## packers28ftw

animal killer said:


> if you like center pivot bows...Maitland has got Bowtech beat!!!! These are some of the best bows out there for grip, draw, speed, shootablilty, and QUIETNESS!!!


I'm definitely going to try to pick up a retribution before bow season if I can get a few things sold to fund the purchase.


----------



## bushmasterar15

packers28ftw said:


> I'm definitely going to try to pick up a retribution before bow season if I can get a few things sold to fund the purchase.


They are awesome bows. Here is one that was just put up in the classifieds today. 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1570879&highlight=retribution


----------



## roosclan

packers28ftw said:


> Is the Maitland center pivot as quiet as Bowtech's? If it is, I am completely sold on the retribution.


 Quieter, actually, and there's no nasty vibe from that FLXguard thing that you have to buy aftermarket dampeners for.


animal killer said:


> if you like center pivot bows...Maitland has got Bowtech beat!!!! These are some of the best bows out there for grip, draw, speed, shootablilty, and QUIETNESS!!!


Having shot the Invasion, I can attest to that! The Bowtech may beat the Ret in IBO speed, but the Maitland is muuuuuch smoother, quieter, and more stable. The Invasion I shot tipped back at the shot considerably with no stabilizer. My Retribution just sits there at the shot. No tipping forward or backward at all.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Back up for the Maitland crew


----------



## packers28ftw

Anybody want to buy an autographed Brett Favre jersey so I have money to buy a Maitland? lol. I REALLY want one. One of these days...


----------



## maitland

bushmasterar15 said:


> Has anyone heard from Rob? Just want to make sure he's still in the man cave making the 2012 lineup awesome.


I'm here! Going into fall is when the final testing and designing gets serious. Leading into the new designs is a 14hr day easy:wink:. Tomorrow I will wake up at 6 with a draw force curve on my mind. By noon I have shot over 200 arrows through a prototype I am working on. 8pm still thinking about draw force curves I weigh a few cams and try to remove material from them and still maintain strength. By 9 I sit at the drafting table and recheck my work and start the cycle all over again. I am a recluse this time of year. Anyone have any pics with their bows to share? Oh got to share this, woke up this morning with a cam imprint on the side of my face. I fell asleep tinkering with one, somehow rolled on it in the middle of the night and it stuck to my face. Top that one.


----------



## Hoythunter01

maitland said:


> I'm here! Going into fall is when the final testing and designing gets serious. Leading into the new designs is a 14hr day easy:wink:. Tomorrow I will wake up at 6 with a draw force curve on my mind. By noon I have shot over 200 arrows through a prototype I am working on. 8pm still thinking about draw force curves I weigh a few cams and try to remove material from them and still maintain strength. By 9 I sit at the drafting table and recheck my work and start the cycle all over again. I am a recluse this time of year. Anyone have any pics with their bows to share? Oh got to share this, woke up this morning with a cam imprint on the side of my face. I fell asleep tinkering with one, somehow rolled on it in the middle of the night and it stuck to my face. Top that one.


 Thats funny right there.....


----------



## bushmasterar15

Rob we needed a picture of that. I'm ready to help test out the new bow's when your ready.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Good Morning


----------



## hoefj

hello guys, how hard is it to get mods for VTX and how much do they cost? I am interested in one but has #2 mods and i need #3


----------



## roosclan

hoefj said:


> hello guys, how hard is it to get mods for VTX and how much do they cost? I am interested in one but has #2 mods and i need #3


Give Rob a call, and he can help you out.



maitland said:


> Anyone have any pics with their bows to share?


Well, I don't have any new pics of my bow from the last one that I posted, but here's what the Retribution can do for a newbie who hasn't shot in 22 years...









I was sighting in my 30yd pin. The only problem with this group is that I was aiming at the spot above the group.


----------



## red44

Shot my Zues for the 1st time with Bheads today. Pretty darn good with my FPs. I have'nt shot hardly at all this summer save for a few shots a couple of times. I'm happy, only had to make a red-haired lateral adjustment on the rest and sight on a walkback.
I need to shoot regularly from here throughout bow season though, my lay-off is showing. Not so steady @ full draw and yanked the trigger a few times. Lack of shooting. I'll be ready for mid-Oct.


----------



## maitland

Roos, that is a great group. Looks like you are ready to put some meat in the freezer. Big Red, practice..practice...practice. I need some success photos for the 2012 website.


----------



## red44

Yup Rob, I need to start getting out there every chance I get, and in the basement to. Got to get the muscles used back in condition. I'll say this, for a "fast Cam" it draws very smooth. I'm going into the season as physically green as I've been since I started bowhunting, yet the bow and draw cycle seem very familiar. I don't think it's going to be a tough climb to readiness.
I'd love to shoot the next Ma state record buck to hang on the Maitland wepage, but I don't have that kind of restraint :tongue: I am looking forward to being in the woods this fall. :thumbs_up


----------



## red44

Just a note, I have'nt had to twist a string or cable yet. Seems to be holding specs great right from day one.


----------



## K-9

Rob,
Sent you an e-mail though your website, but it might not have gone through. Can you tell me if you have any new dealers here in PA?


----------



## roosclan

maitland said:


> Roos, that is a great group. Looks like you are ready to put some meat in the freezer. Big Red, practice..practice...practice. I need some success photos for the 2012 website.


As long as I use field points, sure! I'm having a bit of an issue broadhead tuning, though. I need to find the stiff side of my arrows so I can index it to the top to get my broadheads to group better so that I can adjust what needs to be adjusted. As it is, I'm having a hard time getting to the range to do that. Life with a wife and 7 boys doesn't leave much free time, but I'm too stubborn to send it to someone and pay them to tune it on a hooter shooter (which probably wouldn't make it back to me in time anyway). Dang that German/Irish/Scottish stubbornness!


----------



## C Doyle 88

I will say that a 2012 Zeus( or whatever named 40" ) bow with symetrical dementions centerline grip shoot through riser---as suggested by Todd a while back---would sway me from wanting just another great Zeus lefty-----IT WOULD BE UNIVERSAL FOR LEFT OR RT---you know
Cec


----------



## maitland

C Doyle 88 said:


> I will say that a 2012 Zeus( or whatever named 40" ) bow with symetrical dementions centerline grip shoot through riser---as suggested by Todd a while back---would sway me from wanting just another great Zeus lefty-----IT WOULD BE UNIVERSAL FOR LEFT OR RT---you know
> Cec


Hey Cec, that bow would be called the Session. In my opinion it will be the target archers dream bow and that is what I plan to build! Hey I may even have a set of 13" limbs you can tinker with.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

maitland said:


> Hey Cec, that bow would be called the Session. In my opinion it will be the target archers dream bow and that is what I plan to build! Hey I may even have a set of 13" limbs you can tinker with.


I get back from Texas again and I see the "SESSION" is out of the bag....so to speak!!!!! This will be the ultimate target bow ever built!!! PS Rob...everyone is out of the hospital and doing much better!


----------



## C Doyle 88

Wow is that service or what----I will hold for that one----didn't meen to jump the gun just really struck me when Todd mentioned it earlier in his posts---I'll be PATIENT for a while 'til I get the rest of the story/specs and so on 
Thanks Rob I believe a lot of target shooters will really be happy with this choice 

Cec




maitland said:


> Hey Cec, that bow would be called the Session. In my opinion it will be the target archers dream bow and that is what I plan to build! Hey I may even have a set of 13" limbs you can tinker with.


----------



## DimeTimeTom

maitlander checking in....been awhile since ive been on here.
good luck to all this hunting season. :thumbs_up


----------



## DimeTimeTom

maitland said:


> I need some success photos for the 2012 website.


:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## maitland

Now Tom, where have you been?


----------



## maitland

NEVADAPRO said:


> I get back from Texas again and I see the "SESSION" is out of the bag....so to speak!!!!! This will be the ultimate target bow ever built!!! PS Rob...everyone is out of the hospital and doing much better!


That is good to hear. Yep, I could not help myself.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

maitland said:


> That is good to hear. Yep, I could not help myself.


Thanks bud!! Spent the entire day shooting and checking the bow on the draw board we built (that sucker was right on the money!!). Felt good to be shooting again!! Can't wait for the Silver Dollar Tournament in two weeks. It's really a nice tournament. How far out is the "SESSION"? Just a ball park!!! Thanks Rob


----------



## Hoythunter01

Another Maitlander checking in......

Be safe out there guys !!! I see so many wrecks on the interstate. Good luck this Fall !!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Mornin' guys!! Have a great day!!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Ttt


----------



## retribution

Where do we find one of them snazzy maitland usa avatars at????


----------



## retribution

Curious on what kinda speeds you guys achieving with the vtr retty..im pretty impressed with mine..
with a lil fine tuning im getting a solid 304 fps at 27",70 lbs 380 gr arrow..not sure how the smartsy math equasion works but id guess im dead on or a tad higher than ibo??thats with cat whiskers on string dloop,and nock set...no speed nocs,least not yet anyways lol....thinkn bout doin a lil tinkerin with them though just for curiousity,and see what it shoots then..


----------



## maitland

I need a better avatar myself. The Session, The Zeus and the Halo31 and Halo35 will all be unvailed around November. There will be a new agressor cam also.


----------



## archerynutNB

maitland said:


> I need a better avatar myself. The Session, The Zeus and the Halo31 and Halo35 will all be unvailed around November. There will be a new agressor cam also.


oooooooohhhhh.... that Halo31 sounds mighty interesting..."agressor cam"....oooohhhh.....thats sounds mighty "fast"!!!


----------



## bow_hunter44

I took an antelope with my Ret - although I didn't get any pics (duh). What a nice bow!

Halo 31 and 35, hmmm. Agressor cam, hmmmm. I'm excited to see what you have in store for us next year Rob!


----------



## retribution

November!!! Holy crap,now i gotta stop saving pennies,and start with dollars...lol...cant wait to see these new bow or moreso start shooting one..


----------



## bushmasterar15

Is the Zeus getting revamped for 2012


----------



## maitland

Zeus will have the same specs with some slight changes.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Well Rob don't forget to send me something to try out.


----------



## jonj480

Are you still gonna make the Retribution? If you are - I may have to get the Halo 31 and another Retribution....


----------



## DimeTimeTom

maitland said:


> Now Tom, where have you been?


out and about. doin some fishing and a whole lot of work...ukey:

im excited to here about these new bows! cant wait!


----------



## bushmasterar15




----------



## USNarcher

maitland said:


> Zeus will have the same specs with some slight changes.


Rob call me we have work to do


----------



## iowa.bowhunter

I'd have to see it on your bow...from this picture, I'll be honest I don't care for it. But again - it may look better on a bow. My .02 cents


----------



## FallFever

WOW 2012 looks like it will be a great year once again for Maitland.

I have a 2011 LH Retribution VTR for sale if anyone is interested.

FF


----------



## DimeTimeTom

consistent pie plate group with broadheads at 70 yards.. i'm pleased. 
....of course i wouldn't shoot at a critter that far but me and my zeus are lethal :tongue::darkbeer:
picked up a scott longhorn hex on the classifieds today. has anyone got a chance to use one of these? they look like the perfect combination between a hunting strapped release and a bt. exactly what ive been looking for.


----------



## maitland

Tom, Scott makes an excellent release but I can't put down my Carters. They just fit like a glove.


----------



## maitland

jonj480 said:


> Are you still gonna make the Retribution? If you are - I may have to get the Halo 31 and another Retribution....


This is the last year for the Retribution. It will be hard to replace, but I think I can do it.


----------



## Hoythunter01

maitland said:


> This is the last year for the Retribution. It will be hard to replace, but I think I can do it.


I have faith in you Rob......

I believe you can do it also.


----------



## DimeTimeTom

maitland said:


> Tom, Scott makes an excellent release but I can't put down my Carters. They just fit like a glove.


ive had a few carters, very nice high quality equipment. im still in search of that perfect release.
I've developed bad habits with trigger releases and I fell in love with back tension. I've been hoping someone would come out with a strapped BT for sometime now, and Scott came through for me


----------



## ChaseK

Hey folks, quick question. How many pounds do yalls 60lbers normally max out at? Lookin at trading for another Ret VTR and wanting to see if it'll go a few more pounds than 60. 

Preciate it!


----------



## roosclan

ChaseK said:


> Hey folks, quick question. How many pounds do yalls 60lbers normally max out at? Lookin at trading for another Ret VTR and wanting to see if it'll go a few more pounds than 60.
> 
> Preciate it!


Rob said the 70# limbs max at 72#, so I would think the 60# limbs would max around 62.


----------



## ChaseK

K awesome thanks!

Now where do you find the number on the mod to see which one it is? Guy I'm pickin it up from said he doesn't see a number on it at all.


----------



## DonsHarley

roosclan said:


> Rob said the 70# limbs max at 72#, so I would think the 60# limbs would max around 62.


Won't this depend on what draw lenght your set at?


----------



## DonsHarley

ChaseK said:


> K awesome thanks!
> 
> Now where do you find the number on the mod to see which one it is? Guy I'm pickin it up from said he doesn't see a number on it at all.


It's stamped on the side of the mod.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Any sneek peeks yet?


----------



## USNarcher

ChaseK said:


> Hey folks, quick question. How many pounds do yalls 60lbers normally max out at? Lookin at trading for another Ret VTR and wanting to see if it'll go a few more pounds than 60.
> 
> Preciate it!


Both of my Zues's maxed out at 64# with VTR cams


----------



## USNarcher

Here is how my luck was with elk hunting this year. You can see my blind in the back ground. These guys came in 15 minutes after I left. I say that they qualify as spikes.


----------



## RamRock

USNarcher said:


> Here is how my luck was with elk hunting this year. You can see my blind in the back ground. These guys came in 15 minutes after I left. I say that they qualify as spikes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1170260


Niice, Now theres NOT your Typical Trail-cam pic! the only time i see these guys are at a Mile away or better!


----------



## DimeTimeTom

cool pic :thumbs_up


----------



## NEVADAPRO

USNarcher said:


> Here is how my luck was with elk hunting this year. You can see my blind in the back ground. These guys came in 15 minutes after I left. I say that they qualify as spikes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1170260



:mg::jeez::greenwithenvy:


----------



## red44

I've developed bad habits with trigger releases and I fell in love with back tension. I've been hoping someone would come out with a strapped BT
Whalen Hooker is a simple hook style BT release that also has the option of their wrist strap. Just an FYI for others.
My Zeus is dialed in and ready.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Let's get this back up top. Can't wait to see the new bows.


----------



## ChaseK

So Rob, what's the speeds lookin like for 2012 with the Halos and VTR cams?

Riser have much different design compared to the Ret?


----------



## jonj480

Rob,
Here is my first harvest with my 2010 Retribution. It was a perfect shot - best shot I have ever put on a deer. Double lung. I am hooked on your bows. I saw you are not making the retribution anymore, please save a 2011 for me!!!! I love this bow, it is the perfect hunting bow, and when I needed it, I was as steady as could be. Thanks for an awesome bow, I got 60 lbs of meat off of this doe.



















I was 30 feet up in the tree - that was exactly where I was aiming. I don't know of a better argument to keep the Retribution alive!!!!!


----------



## USNarcher

jonj480 said:


> Rob,
> Here is my first harvest with my 2010 Retribution. It was a perfect shot - best shot I have ever put on a deer. Double lung. I am hooked on your bows. I saw you are not making the retribution anymore, please save a 2011 for me!!!! I love this bow, it is the perfect hunting bow, and when I needed it, I was as steady as could be. Thanks for an awesome bow, I got 60 lbs of meat off of this doe.
> 
> 
> Concgratulations.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Congrats to you Jon


----------



## USNarcher

Just curious what some of you guys would like to see for the new web site. Rob has some ideas but he has some strange ideas :tongue:. Let me know and we can run it up the flag pole to see if the grand master will let it fly.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

USNarcher said:


> Just curious what some of you guys would like to see for the new web site. Rob has some ideas but he has some strange ideas :tongue:. Let me know and we can run it up the flag pole to see if the grand master will let it fly.


I've told Rob this, but I think there has to be some kind of view of the bows being drawn so you can see how the cams are doing 95% of the work instead of the limbs like most bows. And I would like to see full shots of the bows in all the target colors and camo versions as well. Also, if possible, it would be nice to get some of the clothing/hats, etc. on the site! We all need to be wearing Maitland clothing at the shoots we attend if possible!!


----------



## USNarcher

Ok Todd, I want a full length picture of you modeling all appearal. You can be Mr. January for the calendar. :wink:


----------



## DimeTimeTom

4 days til the opener here in Indiana...cant wait


----------



## jonj480

How about pictures of Rob's beautiful bows covered in mud and blood with happy hunters standing next to them?

I gotta say, the Retribution is the easiest bow to shoot out of a climber that I have used yet. Very stable, maneuverable and easy to consistently anchor when contorted in all crazy positions. 

Where can one get apparel? I would love to rep Rob's bows! Best hunting bow I have shot.


----------



## jonj480

I think it would be cool to have a shaft selector calculator similar to OnTarget or something like that to help people decide on a shaft when choosing one of Rob's bows. For example, I want a Halo 31 at 71 lbs, 29 inch draw using Victory Vforce arrows, with the specifics of the Maitland cams, what is the optimum arrow spine?

You get the idea, it would be cool to have something like that right on the bow's page next to the tuning charts.


----------



## USNarcher

jonj480 said:


> How about pictures of Rob's beautiful bows covered in mud and blood with happy hunters standing next to them?
> 
> I gotta say, the Retribution is the easiest bow to shoot out of a climber that I have used yet. Very stable, maneuverable and easy to consistently anchor when contorted in all crazy positions.
> 
> Where can one get apparel? I would love to rep Rob's bows! Best hunting bow I have shot.


I'm sure as soon as Rob can he will think about some appearal, more shirts, hats etc. And when he does we will add that to the web site. As of now he just had some t-shirts made and was distributing them himself.


----------



## USNarcher

jonj480 said:


> I think it would be cool to have a shaft selector calculator similar to OnTarget or something like that to help people decide on a shaft when choosing one of Rob's bows. For example, I want a Halo 31 at 71 lbs, 29 inch draw using Victory Vforce arrows, with the specifics of the Maitland cams, what is the optimum arrow spine?
> 
> You get the idea, it would be cool to have something like that right on the bow's page next to the tuning charts.


That sounds like a good idea but a little more indepth than we might want to get for now. One thing I may be able to do is say get together with Tony and put a link to TAP for something like that.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

USNarcher said:


> Ok Todd, I want a full length picture of you modeling all appearal. You can be Mr. January for the calendar. :wink:


I would have to be Mr. January and Mr. February to get it all in!!!!LOL!!!!! Either way....I'm not sure that would "HELP" sales of Rob's bows!!!!


----------



## red44

jonj480 said:


> Rob,
> Here is my first harvest with my 2010 Retribution. It was a perfect shot - best shot I have ever put on a deer. Double lung. I am hooked on your bows. I saw you are not making the retribution anymore, please save a 2011 for me!!!! I love this bow, it is the perfect hunting bow, and when I needed it, I was as steady as could be. Thanks for an awesome bow, I got 60 lbs of meat off of this doe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was 30 feet up in the tree - that was exactly where I was aiming. I don't know of a better argument to keep the Retribution alive!!!!!


Models come and go even with the "big 3" (or 4 or 5)
If you get along good with one in particular, hang on to it. Nice shot placement. Congrats.
I have a VTR cammed Zeus for this season, with a backup of a Mathews Rival Pro, last made in 02 I believe. If it works well for ya, hang on to it till something else beats it by a mile. A half mile won't do.


----------



## jonj480

I agree, they will have to pry this bow out of my cold dead hands. This one's not going anywhere, even if I end up with a 2011. Or a 2012, or both. LOVE this bow!


----------



## retribution

Sorry rob,i passed on two bucks saturday....ryan is bringn his cameras down here in november and were gonna go crazy killn deer with our rettys....we'll send ya a video,and a bunch of pics for the web site..
Congrats red! I know what ya mean man,i used my retty for the last 4 3d shoots this year,and wouldnt ya just know my dang score jumped from a 277 average,to 289!!! Thats friggn awesome...i love this bow,ive probally shot and traded off no less than 30 bows in last 3 years,and never been happier


----------



## maitland

Hunting season is on and everyone is stoked! Congrats jonj480 on the success. I see see seasoned to perfection back straps and jerky in that pic! retribution, guys good luck on the hunt and cant wait to see the video footage. Mr January, how about a centerfold pic fo you on the website, that would stir some controversy. Red44 got to have success with your Maitland, it is your destiny. Matt, whatever! lol I have the list of international shooters almost complete. Guys I dont have any sneek peeks yet, got to save those for the grand unvailing. Oh, We will also have a stabilizer to decorate those hunting bows with.


----------



## maitland

USNarcher said:


> That sounds like a good idea but a little more indepth than we might want to get for now. One thing I may be able to do is say get together with Tony and put a link to TAP for something like that.


I will talk to Larry at Pinwheel Software, he has the OnTarget2 program. He shoots a Zeus.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

maitland said:


> Hunting season is on and everyone is stoked! Congrats jonj480 on the success. I see see seasoned to perfection back straps and jerky in that pic! retribution, guys good luck on the hunt and cant wait to see the video footage. Mr January, how about a centerfold pic fo you on the website, that would stir some controversy. Red44 got to have success with your Maitland, it is your destiny. Matt, whatever! lol I have the list of international shooters almost complete. Guys I dont have any sneek peeks yet, got to save those for the grand unvailing. Oh, We will also have a stabilizer to decorate those hunting bows with.


Controversy????? Do you have any idea how many bows you would sell!!????LOL!!!!! HEY!!! Send me the Redding pictures when you have a minute!!! Thanks Rob!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

That would be great to help people with shaft selection. I will be getting the program for sight tapes.


----------



## ChaseK

Yeah I don't think it'd be a good move to put staffers pics on the site. I've seen some of y'all...not sure it'd help sales!


Hahaha


Another vote for apparel. Especially a hat. I want a hat! Somebody find me a hat!


----------



## roosclan

ChaseK said:


> Another vote for apparel. Especially a hat. I want a hat! Somebody find me a hat!


An boonie hat in ASAT or Predator, with a subdued camo-ish Maitland logo! Or even a red Maitland logo.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

That's just not right!!!! Maybe true....but just not right!!!!LOL!!!




ChaseK said:


> Yeah I don't think it'd be a good move to put staffers pics on the site. I've seen some of y'all...not sure it'd help sales!
> 
> 
> Hahaha
> 
> 
> Another vote for apparel. Especially a hat. I want a hat! Somebody find me a hat!


----------



## retribution

Instead of pics of staffers pics in the calender.....how about there bows in bowkinis lol...sexy calenders always sale!and nothing says SEXY like a maitland!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Rob anything in the works for kids? I want to get my daughter more involved and keep her on the right track in life. She's a lefty so it
is hard to find something but I know you can help us out.


----------



## USNarcher

maitland said:


> I will talk to Larry at Pinwheel Software, he has the OnTarget2 program. He shoots a Zeus.


Ok.


----------



## USNarcher

NEVADAPRO said:


> Controversy????? Do you have any idea how many bows you would sell!!????LOL!!!!! HEY!!! Send me the Redding pictures when you have a minute!!! Thanks Rob!!


I need them too.


----------



## USNarcher

retribution said:


> Instead of pics of staffers pics in the calender.....how about there bows in bowkinis lol...sexy calenders always sale!and nothing says SEXY like a maitland!!


WOW. That's the kind of stuff Rob comes up with. :tongue:


----------



## roosclan

bushmasterar15 said:


> Rob anything in the works for kids? I want to get my daughter more involved and keep her on the right track in life. She's a lefty so it
> is hard to find something but I know you can help us out.


I've talked with Rob a few times about this, as I have 3 boys right now interested in archery, with 4 more coming up who will probably catch the bug when they get to shoot with Dad. I don't think a youth bow will be in the works for a while. I've even offered to be a R&D tester, as he would have a wide range of testers available all under one roof, from age 5 up to 12. Until Rob comes out with one, there are other good ones available such as the Diamond Razor Edge, and soon the NBA Spawn. Of course, a long-riser youth bow will hold steady for new shooters incredibly well, and with Rob's cams would be smoooooooth for young arms to pull all day long.

So, Rob...


----------



## bushmasterar15

roosclan said:


> I've talked with Rob a few times about this, as I have 3 boys right now interested in archery, with 4 more coming up who will probably catch the bug when they get to shoot with Dad. I don't think a youth bow will be in the works for a while. I've even offered to be a R&D tester, as he would have a wide range of testers available all under one roof, from age 5 up to 12. Until Rob comes out with one, there are other good ones available such as the Diamond Razor Edge, and soon the NBA Spawn. Of course, a long-riser youth bow will hold steady for new shooters incredibly well, and with Rob's cams would be smoooooooth for young arms to pull all day long.
> 
> So, Rob...


Yeah I have my 12yr old daughter wanting to shoot and my 15yr old daughter lefty that will also be happy to get out with dad.


----------



## red44

Hey Zues VTR hunters, what's your centershot set at? After shooting broadheads vs fieldpoints I'm out to almost 15-16ths. Everybody's a little different but just would like a general consensus.
I'm shooting 340 shafts, 125 grain heads, 60/29.


----------



## red44

Anyone?


----------



## roosclan

red44 said:


> Hey Zues VTR hunters, what's your centershot set at? After shooting broadheads vs fieldpoints I'm out to almost 15-16ths. Everybody's a little different but just would like a general consensus.
> I'm shooting 340 shafts, 125 grain heads, 60/29.


.340 sounds good, but I'm not sure. What arrows, vanes, length, nock, etc.?

My Ret VTR has a centershot of 13/16", so you're not too far off.


----------



## maitland

I have been waiting for the opportunity to build a youth bow. My 10yr old asks me all the time. The design for the four 2012 bows has taken all my brain power but I will build a performance youth bow maybe the following year.


----------



## ChaseK

NEVADAPRO said:


> That's just not right!!!! Maybe true....but just not right!!!!LOL!!!


Hahahha


----------



## jonj480

maitland said:


> I have been waiting for the opportunity to build a youth bow. My 10yr old asks me all the time. The design for the four 2012 bows has taken all my brain power but I will build a performance youth bow maybe the following year.


That would be Very Cool! 

Almost had some more pics to share from this weekend's hunting but all I saw were small bucks that I didn't want to shoot. I had one little 4-pointer right under my stand, I dropped an acorn on him just to mess with him!


----------



## red44

340 axis, 29" shafts, 125 grain heads, 4 fletched 3"feathers.


----------



## roosclan

red44 said:


> 340 axis, 29" shafts, 125 grain heads, 4 fletched 3"feathers.


that should have you spot on, according to OT2. I have to wonder if you're still a touch stiff. Have you nock tuned yet?


----------



## [email protected]

Red44,
>>Hey Zeus VTR hunters, what's your centershot set at?

My Zeus is a 30" at 55lbs and has a center shot of 0.895 (~14/16 to 29/32) as measured from the riser to center line of the arrow. Current hunting arrow is a 28" (shaft material+unibushing) ACC3-60, 85gr point, 3x3.0 VaneTec Superspines...~285fps for a 386gr arrow isn't too bad. Also tried a CE Maxima 3D Select 350..358gr arrow at ~294fps. Centershot for the CE350 is ~13/16.

Bareshaft hits with FPs. Bareshaft also shows bullet hole at 7,11, and 15 feet.



jonj480 & USNarcher
>>shaft selector calculator similar to OnTarget 

How about a SFA or SSX version with Maitland logos and Maitland as the default bow line? ;-)


----------



## roosclan

red44 said:


> 340 axis, 29" shafts, 125 grain heads, 4 fletched 3"feathers.





[email protected] said:


> Red44,
> >>Hey Zeus VTR hunters, what's your centershot set at?
> 
> My Zeus is a 30" at 55lbs and has a center shot of 0.895 (~14/16 to 29/32) as measured from the riser to center line of the arrow. Current hunting arrow is a 28" (shaft material+unibushing) ACC3-60, 85gr point, 3x3.0 VaneTec Superspines...~285fps for a 386gr arrow isn't too bad. Also tried a CE Maxima 3D Select 350..358gr arrow at ~294fps. Centershot for the CE350 is ~13/16.
> 
> Bareshaft hits with FPs. Bareshaft also shows bullet hole at 7,11, and 15 feet.


red44, 

He brings up what I forgot to ask. Is that 29" the carbon-to-carbon length?



> jonj480 & USNarcher
> >>shaft selector calculator similar to OnTarget
> 
> How about a SFA or SSX version with Maitland logos and Maitland as the default bow line? ;-)


Now you're talking!


----------



## red44

29" from the string groove in the nock to the end of the carbon shaft.
When I bare-vs-flechted there is a pronounced right tail tare(bare) but they are within the group At 20 yards. 
It takes going to a 500 spine shaft to bareshaft well. And at 29/60 that doesn't seem right. Even if actual lbs is a little lower than 60.


----------



## red44

So is there a general centershot or a majority centershot for a Zeus?


----------



## [email protected]

If you're going to bare shaft, you should try to get a bullet hole a 3 close distances. If you're not starting the shaft out straight, you'll just end up pulling your hair out.

>>So is there a general centershot or a majority centershot for a Zeus? 

Not sure. I've never paid much attention as to what the center shot is supposed to be. As long as the shaft is visually close to parallel to the edge of the arrow shelf and it tunes OK...

>>29" from the string groove in the nock.. It takes going to a 500 spine shaft to bareshaft well. And at 29/60 

If you're really at a measured 29" DL & 60lb DW, 0.500 spine is pretty weak for a shaft material length of ~28.5". Unless you have a torque or cam lean issue...I'd think you'd be looking at something in the 0.400-0.350 spine range.


----------



## maitland

How about a SFA or SSX version with Maitland logos and Maitland as the default bow line? ;-)[/QUOTE]

Larry, your the man!


----------



## red44

"If you're really at a measured 29" DL & 60lb DW, 0.500 spine is pretty weak for a shaft material length of ~28.5". Unless you have a torque or cam lean issue...I'd think you'd be looking at something in the 0.400-0.350 spine range". 
PSI, I shot some 400s today with decent results. I'm not sure they were any better than the 340s. I agree, 500s should be too weak by alot.
Back to the question, what is your centershot for those using a Zeus?


----------



## USNarcher

Ok Maitlanders here is the 2012 staff shooter application. I wasn't going to put it on here but until we get the website cruising I don't want to wait. Unlike other manufacturers I am not trying to blanket the world with so called "staff shooters". Maitland USA is a small up and coming bow company as you know. Rob cannot afford to give away a bunch of bows especially with little to no return. I am getting this program off to a start that will benefit everyone. 

Being a staff shooter is a commitment to the company and you are expected to not only promote the company but to also promote archery. I have real issues with a lot of the posts on AT for "staff shooters" when all they are trying to do is sell their product at dealer costs to anyone that applies. So please only apply if you are truely ready to commit to helping Rob build his company. You will notice the the disclaimer at the bottom of the application. If accepted to represent Maitland USA you will be required to purchase a bow at co-op pricing. Don't let this discourage you. By doing this it shows your commitment and if the relationship grows there will be benefits down the road. 

If you have any questions feel free to contact me. Please do not contact Rob for staff shooting information. He has enough trouble trying to walk and chew gum at the same time. :tongue: If you do not apply for yourself but know an archer that would like to join the team please pass this along. I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## roosclan

USNarcher said:


> Being a staff shooter is a commitment to the company and you are expected to not only promote the company but to also promote archery. I have real issues with a lot of the posts on AT for "staff shooters" when all they are trying to do is sell their product at dealer costs to anyone that applies. So please only apply if you are truely ready to commit to helping Rob build his company. You will notice the the disclaimer at the bottom of the application. If accepted to represent Maitland USA you will be required to purchase a bow at co-op pricing. Don't let this discourage you. By doing this it shows your commitment and if the relationship grows there will be benefits down the road.
> 
> If you have any questions feel free to contact me. Please do not contact Rob for staff shooting information. He has enough trouble trying to walk and chew gum at the same time. :tongue: If you do not apply for yourself but know an archer that would like to join the team please pass this along. I look forward to hearing from you.


I'm certainly not "staff shooter" material for a bow company, as I am way too new to archery, and don't have nearly enough time and gas money to go to tournaments, but what you're proposing is incredibly reasonable. I joined Harvest Time as an advisory staff shooter because I like their product, not because I was hoping for free or discounted arrows. I even talked to one archery shop about HTA (who was completely noncommittal considering they're big on Victory), and I would make it a point of buying my arrows from them instead of ordering them from an online shop for less. 

The way some of these bigger companies can throw around free bows to increase their "pro staff" ranks makes me wonder just how much loyalty they really have if they have to give out free bows to get someone to promote them. How many pro staff shooters would these companies lose if the pro staff had to spend money to get the bows? If I truly believe in a product, I'm going to promote it regardless of whether I get free stuff. A discount would be reasonable as payment for my advertising time, but free? C'mon...


----------



## DimeTimeTom

USNarcher said:


> Ok Maitlanders here is the 2012 staff shooter application. I wasn't going to put it on here but until we get the website cruising I don't want to wait. Unlike other manufacturers I am not trying to blanket the world with so called "staff shooters". Maitland USA is a small up and coming bow company as you know. Rob cannot afford to give away a bunch of bows especially with little to no return. I am getting this program off to a start that will benefit everyone.
> 
> Being a staff shooter is a commitment to the company and you are expected to not only promote the company but to also promote archery. I have real issues with a lot of the posts on AT for "staff shooters" when all they are trying to do is sell their product at dealer costs to anyone that applies. So please only apply if you are truely ready to commit to helping Rob build his company. You will notice the the disclaimer at the bottom of the application. If accepted to represent Maitland USA you will be required to purchase a bow at co-op pricing. Don't let this discourage you. By doing this it shows your commitment and if the relationship grows there will be benefits down the road.
> 
> If you have any questions feel free to contact me. Please do not contact Rob for staff shooting information. He has enough trouble trying to walk and chew gum at the same time. :tongue: If you do not apply for yourself but know an archer that would like to join the team please pass this along. I look forward to hearing from you.


Are the new bows going to be available by jan 1st if i just so happen to be picked as a shooter?


----------



## USNarcher

DimeTimeTom said:


> Are the new bows going to be available by jan 1st if i just so happen to be picked as a shooter?


I would love to say yes but I can't and won't. Unfortuantely the process that is currently in place makes it hard to lock down a specific date even plus or minus a month. Just bein honest here. This is part of the reason that I have taken some responsibilities off of Rob's plate to help him be able to concentrate on manufacturing. And no I am not employed.


----------



## USNarcher

I am waiting to hear from a certain Feather Vision team mate from Idaho. She knows who she is. :wink:


----------



## ChaseK

Do current shooters have to reapply?



USNarcher said:


> Ok Maitlanders here is the 2012 staff shooter application. I wasn't going to put it on here but until we get the website cruising I don't want to wait. Unlike other manufacturers I am not trying to blanket the world with so called "staff shooters". Maitland USA is a small up and coming bow company as you know. Rob cannot afford to give away a bunch of bows especially with little to no return. I am getting this program off to a start that will benefit everyone.
> 
> Being a staff shooter is a commitment to the company and you are expected to not only promote the company but to also promote archery. I have real issues with a lot of the posts on AT for "staff shooters" when all they are trying to do is sell their product at dealer costs to anyone that applies. So please only apply if you are truely ready to commit to helping Rob build his company. You will notice the the disclaimer at the bottom of the application. If accepted to represent Maitland USA you will be required to purchase a bow at co-op pricing. Don't let this discourage you. By doing this it shows your commitment and if the relationship grows there will be benefits down the road.
> 
> If you have any questions feel free to contact me. Please do not contact Rob for staff shooting information. He has enough trouble trying to walk and chew gum at the same time. :tongue: If you do not apply for yourself but know an archer that would like to join the team please pass this along. I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Glad to be a part of the TEAM!! Matt...let me know if I can help!! 



USNarcher said:


> Ok Maitlanders here is the 2012 staff shooter application. I wasn't going to put it on here but until we get the website cruising I don't want to wait. Unlike other manufacturers I am not trying to blanket the world with so called "staff shooters". Maitland USA is a small up and coming bow company as you know. Rob cannot afford to give away a bunch of bows especially with little to no return. I am getting this program off to a start that will benefit everyone.
> 
> Being a staff shooter is a commitment to the company and you are expected to not only promote the company but to also promote archery. I have real issues with a lot of the posts on AT for "staff shooters" when all they are trying to do is sell their product at dealer costs to anyone that applies. So please only apply if you are truely ready to commit to helping Rob build his company. You will notice the the disclaimer at the bottom of the application. If accepted to represent Maitland USA you will be required to purchase a bow at co-op pricing. Don't let this discourage you. By doing this it shows your commitment and if the relationship grows there will be benefits down the road.
> 
> If you have any questions feel free to contact me. Please do not contact Rob for staff shooting information. He has enough trouble trying to walk and chew gum at the same time. :tongue: If you do not apply for yourself but know an archer that would like to join the team please pass this along. I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## DimeTimeTom

USNarcher said:


> I would love to say yes but I can't and won't. Unfortuantely the process that is currently in place makes it hard to lock down a specific date even plus or minus a month. Just bein honest here. This is part of the reason that I have taken some responsibilities off of Rob's plate to help him be able to concentrate on manufacturing. And no I am not employed.


Cool, i completely understand.


----------



## USNarcher

ChaseK said:


> Do current shooters have to reapply?


Yes. Everyone that wants to be a part of the Maitland 2012 team MUST apply. I am building the data base and each person will have their own folder. I have to do this every year with all of my sponsors as well. So if ya want to be on the team for 2012 send me the required information.

A note to all. You don't have to be a professional tournament archer to be considered for the team. All you back yard bone collectors have just a good a chance. There are other reasons for being a part of the team. Trust me you could set every record in your state of fill a page in P&Y but if you are Mr. Negative and always putting down every one elses equipment then you are not what we want. Embassidors of the sport whether it be tournaments or hunting and promoters of Maitland USA, that is what I am looking for. References on your application are important.


----------



## USNarcher

NEVADAPRO said:


> Glad to be a part of the TEAM!! Matt...let me know if I can help!!


No sucking up. I got my reservations for Vegas already.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Please.....NO visuals!!LOL!!! And you are slow! I'm already here!!!!LOL!!!


----------



## jonj480

Some pics of the Retribution at work - 25 feet up! From this morning - gorgeous morning, but we had a bright late moon last night, not a lot of deer movt in the AM.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Jon thanks for the pics. Beautiful place you have to hunt.


----------



## jonj480

Thanks Mark!

Believe it or not it is public land! Well, sort of. It is a management hunt for Hamilton, County, OHIO that I had to get drawn for based on past success. Luckily enough, I have already taken a doe so I am in for next year too. Out of 400 guys 30 of us got deer so far. I have passed on quite a few bucks this season.

We had to apply in May, once they checked our license records, they picked guys based on past success - it is archery only in these areas. Then we had a qualification shoot in August. We had to get 4 out of 5 arrows in a 6" circle. Pretty easy right? There were a lot of guys who didn't pass, even some with crossbows.

I got a lot of comments on my bow - I qualified with the Retribution. I had all 4 arrows touching in the 1" black circle in the middle of the target. Guys were like, "what kind of bow is that?". So I must have told the Maitland story about 16 times that day. Best hunting bow I have ever owned.


----------



## ChaseK

10-4. Just wondering.


Why wouldn't I apply again?! Ha



USNarcher said:


> Yes. Everyone that wants to be a part of the Maitland 2012 team MUST apply. I am building the data base and each person will have their own folder. I have to do this every year with all of my sponsors as well. So if ya want to be on the team for 2012 send me the required information.
> 
> A note to all. You don't have to be a professional tournament archer to be considered for the team. All you back yard bone collectors have just a good a chance. There are other reasons for being a part of the team. Trust me you could set every record in your state of fill a page in P&Y but if you are Mr. Negative and always putting down every one elses equipment then you are not what we want. Embassidors of the sport whether it be tournaments or hunting and promoters of Maitland USA, that is what I am looking for. References on your application are important.


----------



## maitland

jon, the view from a treestand "priceless". Guys if you were already on staff prior, you will need to re submit the paperwork to Matt for 2012. Got to keep the information updated.


----------



## maitland

I think I will offer, for fun, a special promotion. Its called the November Rut Challenge. Each year we will take on 5 to 10 people that will be hunting in November and offer them a shooter price on a bow and if they harvest a 6 point buck or better with a photo of the shooter, the bow and the harvest, we will congradulate them with $300. Its like getting paid to go hunting. We will also post the photo on the website. I will have more information next week on how to enter.


----------



## ChaseK

maitland said:


> I think I will offer, for fun, a special promotion. Its called the November Rut Challenge. Each year we will take on 5 to 10 people that will be hunting in November and offer them a shooter price on a bow and if they harvest a 6 point buck or better with a photo of the shooter, the bow and the harvest, we will congradulate them with $300. Its like getting paid to go hunting. We will also post the photo on the website. I will have more information next week on how to enter.


Sounds awesome Rob.

So youre wanting new folks to buy a bow then enter or what?


----------



## jonj480

maitland said:


> I think I will offer, for fun, a special promotion. Its called the November Rut Challenge. Each year we will take on 5 to 10 people that will be hunting in November and offer them a shooter price on a bow and if they harvest a 6 point buck or better with a photo of the shooter, the bow and the harvest, we will congradulate them with $300. Its like getting paid to go hunting. We will also post the photo on the website. I will have more information next week on how to enter.


Wow Rob, that does sound cool! Sounds like fun!


----------



## roosclan

maitland said:


> I think I will offer, for fun, a special promotion. Its called the November Rut Challenge. Each year we will take on 5 to 10 people that will be hunting in November and offer them a shooter price on a bow and if they harvest a 6 point buck or better with a photo of the shooter, the bow and the harvest, we will congradulate them with $300. Its like getting paid to go hunting. We will also post the photo on the website. I will have more information next week on how to enter.


Dang, if only I had the money! I would love to have a backup bow, and since our rut starts in early Nov., and one of the farms I hunt has a 6-pointer (already came nose-to-nose with him unexpectedly). The other farm I go to has a "huge" buck according to the farmer, but he doesn't hunt, so who knows. Of course he hasn't let anyone hunt there in a few years...


----------



## bushmasterar15

Dang my hunt is over already.


----------



## jonj480

Glad I passed on the ones I did so far...


----------



## roosclan

bushmasterar15 said:


> Dang my hunt is over already.


Already over?? Our season just started on 9/19!

Or do you mean that you already got your buck?


----------



## bushmasterar15

roosclan said:


> Already over?? Our season just started on 9/19!
> 
> Or do you mean that you already got your buck?


Arizona we have odd seasons.


----------



## ChaseK

Guess who has a new Zeus coming?!

This guy!!

All black 70lber for hunting/3D. Gonna let my Zeus loose!

I ain't been this excited about a purchase in a long time! Hahah

Gonna hunt with it some thru the season and have it my 3D bow for next year. This'll be my first actual 3D bow so I'm warnin y'all now! Haha. I'll post pics when I get it!


----------



## USNarcher

ChaseK said:


> Guess who has a new Zeus coming?!
> 
> This guy!!
> 
> All black 70lber for hunting/3D. Gonna let my Zeus loose!
> 
> I ain't been this excited about a purchase in a long time! Hahah
> 
> Gonna hunt with it some thru the season and have it my 3D bow for next year. This'll be my first actual 3D bow so I'm warnin y'all now! Haha. I'll post pics when I get it!


Cool. Congratulations. I am sure that you will be very happy with it.


----------



## DimeTimeTom

lost my favorite public spot this week killed my buck there last year.

Was Coming back from the stand and got stopped by DNR. No tickets or anything just a warning. (im always legal)
I think it may be a temporary thing. there was a hiker that dissappeared in the area 2 weeks ago. they might just want to keep the area clear.
but i went back to check my maps of state land in the area and my spot is clearly legal according to their maps they gave me.

I don't know, but im bummed ((


----------



## roosclan

DimeTimeTom said:


> lost my favorite public spot this week killed my buck there last year.
> 
> Was Coming back from the stand and got stopped by DNR. No tickets or anything just a warning. (im always legal)
> I think it may be a temporary thing. there was a hiker that dissappeared in the area 2 weeks ago. they might just want to keep the area clear.
> but i went back to check my maps of state land in the area and my spot is clearly legal according to their maps they gave me.
> 
> I don't know, but im bummed ((


I guess I'm confused. The DNR guy told you that you were trespassing on public land, or that you were hunting on non-hunting land? I'd be surprised if they wanted to keep hunters out of an area where they are searching for someone. Frequently, hunters are the ones who find a body, or stranded hikers/campers. I would think they would appreciate the extra eyes. I'm betting that the DNR guy was just plain wrong.


----------



## DimeTimeTom

The land we were on is state property but not for hunting purposes. it has me confused also. the map i picked up last year clearly shows where i hunt is perfectly legal. 
I even talked with the forester that i got the map from last year said he squirrel hunts on that hillside. 
I guess ill go with the word of the guy that gives tickets ukey:


----------



## DonsHarley

I would check with the DNR office it could be the DNR guy is wrong or get a updated version of the map and discuss it with him.


----------



## USNarcher

Here is a little poll. How many serious target archers (3-D included) do we have on here?


----------



## NEVADAPRO

USNarcher said:


> Here is a little poll. How many serious target archers (3-D included) do we have on here?



Me.


----------



## jonj480

Well, I could probably compete, but I only target shoot in the backyard - I have to pay for the time away from home during hunting season by being there in the summer...

Retribution takes Doe #2 this morning - 70lbs of meat on this one!!! Woohoo! My shot was a little low, it was an uphill shot and I misjudged the distance slightly. She went about 120 yards - there is a story there, could have got here in 50 but I was teaching a boy scout to track and he got a little overzealous and pushed her a little bit.



















Complete pass through and actually stuck into a branch that was laying on the ground!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Congrats on another one.


----------



## bushmasterar15

USNarcher said:


> Here is a little poll. How many serious target archers (3-D included) do we have on here?


I shoot 3-d and indoor along with hunting.


----------



## ChaseK

bushmasterar15 said:


> I shoot 3-d and indoor along with hunting.


This.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Congrats Jon!! I sure do miss hunting!! That Retribution is just an awesome bow and I know the new bows are going to be even better!! Many more animals will be harvested and many more podiums will be stood upon in the future for Maitland Archery!!



jonj480 said:


> Well, I could probably compete, but I only target shoot in the backyard - I have to pay for the time away from home during hunting season by being there in the summer...
> 
> Retribution takes Doe #2 this morning - 70lbs of meat on this one!!! Woohoo! My shot was a little low, it was an uphill shot and I misjudged the distance slightly. She went about 120 yards - there is a story there, could have got here in 50 but I was teaching a boy scout to track and he got a little overzealous and pushed her a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complete pass through and actually stuck into a branch that was laying on the ground!


----------



## a/c guy

bushmasterar15 said:


> I shoot 3-d and indoor along with hunting.


Me too.


----------



## compoundbow84

USNarcher said:


> Here is a little poll. How many serious target archers (3-D included) do we have on here?


Me


IFAA Field and 3D Archery and Indoor
FITA/WA Field and 70 meter and Indoor
no bowhunting in Germany

claus Nowara


----------



## C Doyle 88

USNarcher said:


> Here is a little poll. How many serious target archers (3-D included) do we have on here?


Matt--you may need to qualify that even further---Cuz there are a LOT of very serious archers that shoot some local shoots but can't really afford to travel much at all--these are hard times 
Cec


----------



## USNarcher

C Doyle 88 said:


> Matt--you may need to qualify that even further---Cuz there are a LOT of very serious archers that shoot some local shoots but can't really afford to travel much at all--these are hard times
> Cec


I didn't say nationally. I just want to get an idea of who is more into the hunting side and who is into the target side. Like me I do both seriously. It's all archery. :wink:

Trust me I know the money thing very well. I have a daughter graduating college in May and one graduating high school in June and one 4 years behind that.

Todd I said serious. :tongue:


----------



## NEVADAPRO

USNarcher said:


> I didn't say nationally. I just want to get an idea of who is more into the hunting side and who is into the target side. Like me I do both seriously. It's all archery. :wink:
> 
> Trust me I know the money thing very well. I have a daughter graduating college in May and one graduating high school in June and one 4 years behind that.
> 
> Todd I said serious. :tongue:


Be careful!! I'm getting healthier every day!! I'm even playing a little golf now!! Vegas will be a little different this year!!!!!:wink:


----------



## cory2011

i shoot as many 3d shoots as i can including the ibo triple crown and as many spot leagues as possible in the winter (3 leagues). oh almost forgot hunt 3 states also,so i guess i am all about archery. i love my zeus.


----------



## USNarcher

NEVADAPRO said:


> Be careful!! I'm getting healthier every day!! I'm even playing a little golf now!! Vegas will be a little different this year!!!!!:wink:


Ok how many points you gonna spot me in February?


----------



## NEVADAPRO

USNarcher said:


> Ok how many points you gonna spot me in February?


I think "heads-up" will be ok!!!LOL!!!! Unless I am shooting next to Scott again!! Then I get points!!!LOL!!!!


----------



## Hoythunter01

USNarcher said:


> Ok Maitlanders here is the 2012 staff shooter application. I wasn't going to put it on here but until we get the website cruising I don't want to wait. Unlike other manufacturers I am not trying to blanket the world with so called "staff shooters". Maitland USA is a small up and coming bow company as you know. Rob cannot afford to give away a bunch of bows especially with little to no return. I am getting this program off to a start that will benefit everyone.
> 
> Being a staff shooter is a commitment to the company and you are expected to not only promote the company but to also promote archery. I have real issues with a lot of the posts on AT for "staff shooters" when all they are trying to do is sell their product at dealer costs to anyone that applies. So please only apply if you are truely ready to commit to helping Rob build his company. You will notice the the disclaimer at the bottom of the application. If accepted to represent Maitland USA you will be required to purchase a bow at co-op pricing. Don't let this discourage you. By doing this it shows your commitment and if the relationship grows there will be benefits down the road.
> 
> If you have any questions feel free to contact me. Please do not contact Rob for staff shooting information. He has enough trouble trying to walk and chew gum at the same time. :tongue: If you do not apply for yourself but know an archer that would like to join the team please pass this along. I look forward to hearing from you.


I knew I should have bought a printer for my truck......


----------



## maitland

*LOL![*QUOTE=Hoythunter01;1062222287]I knew I should have bought a printer for my truck......[/QUOTE]


----------



## steve hilliard

NEVADAPRO said:


> Me.


 I apologize but had to chime in on this one !! Todd , I have a feeling you are in line for a big win in 012 !!! Good luck this seaon and to Maitland Archery.


----------



## USNarcher

See Todd, even Steve says that you should spot me some points.


----------



## steve hilliard

USNarcher said:


> See Todd, even Steve says that you should spot me some points.


LOL ! thats right !


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Thanks Steve!! That would sure be nice!! It's been quite a while!!



steve hilliard said:


> I apologize but had to chime in on this one !! Todd , I have a feeling you are in line for a big win in 012 !!! Good luck this seaon and to Maitland Archery.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

NO....Steve said I might win a league or.......LOL!!!



USNarcher said:


> See Todd, even Steve says that you should spot me some points.


----------



## USNarcher

I have my first indoor FITA next month. I'll let ya know how it goes.


----------



## RamRock

USNarcher said:


> Here is a little poll. How many serious target archers (3-D included) do we have on here?



here


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Go show them how to do it!! A "96" or "97" sure would be nice!!! I wish there were more shoots like that here in Vegas. Short of the WAF, if it doesn't have antlers, it pretty much doesn't get shot here!!!



USNarcher said:


> I have my first indoor FITA next month. I'll let ya know how it goes.


----------



## retribution

C Doyle 88 said:


> Matt--you may need to qualify that even further---Cuz there are a LOT of very serious archers that shoot some local shoots but can't really afford to travel much at all--these are hard times
> Cec


what he said....im extremely competivive locally...but with work schedule and cost of travels,local is the the end of the road for me.....i shoot spots,3d hunter and open class....roughly 30 shoots a summer,not including league shoots once a week....

But on the other hand,hunting is trump for me...i dont get near as much time in the field as few years ago,but i dont hesitate for a second to get out there....every thing i need is on the back seat of my p/u at all times come huntn season.
..except srands.....theyre in the bed lol


----------



## sinsayers

jonj480 said:


> Well, I could probably compete, but I only target shoot in the backyard - I have to pay for the time away from home during hunting season by being there in the summer...
> 
> Retribution takes Doe #2 this morning - 70lbs of meat on this one!!! Woohoo! My shot was a little low, it was an uphill shot and I misjudged the distance slightly. She went about 120 yards - there is a story there, could have got here in 50 but I was teaching a boy scout to track and he got a little overzealous and pushed her a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complete pass through and actually stuck into a branch that was laying on the ground!


congratz bro! I took the Zeus out this morning but the weather is not working with me... come on colder weather.


----------



## sinsayers

USNarcher said:


> Here is a little poll. How many serious target archers (3-D included) do we have on here?


I am very serious about target / 3D, IBO is big here in WV so I drag my younger cousin and 14 year old sister to every event. We have a ball


----------



## Hoythunter01

maitland said:


> *LOL![*QUOTE=Hoythunter01;1062222287]I knew I should have bought a printer for my truck......


[/QUOTE]

Seriously though.......

Being part of Maitland makes me proud !! Tags in Nevada are hard to come by. I'm tired of just shooting deer. Gonna sit 2012 out as far as archery goes. I barely get any string time in now. I'll check in as often as I can guys. Good luck in 2012 everyone !!! Maitland Pride !!!


----------



## Koorsboom

> I think I will offer, for fun, a special promotion. Its called the November Rut Challenge. Each year we will take on 5 to 10 people that will be hunting in November and offer them a shooter price on a bow and if they harvest a 6 point buck or better with a photo of the shooter, the bow and the harvest, we will congradulate them with $300. Its like getting paid to go hunting. We will also post the photo on the website. I will have more information next week on how to enter.


This is brilliant ... how about an African equivalent during June/July? :wink::wink::wink:


----------



## ChaseK

T-5 days til the Zeus is unleashed!

Got the rest and sight sorted out. Still working on stabilizers but got a few Xtremes to choose from. Can't wait!


----------



## rsarns

USNarcher said:


> Here is a little poll. How many serious target archers (3-D included) do we have on here?


Serious? Well I try not to get to serious, just win! Of course I am!


----------



## rsarns

NEVADAPRO said:


> I think "heads-up" will be ok!!!LOL!!!! Unless I am shooting next to Scott again!! Then I get points!!!LOL!!!!


That Scott remark made me spit coffee.... been there done that!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

rsarns said:


> That Scott remark made me spit coffee.... been there done that!



I mean...it was like...7:30......AM on Sunday at Vegas and Scott was trying to figure out why the bar wasn't open in the shooting hall!!! He is definitely fun to shoot with.....just plan on laughing at the worst possible moments!!LOL!!!!


----------



## JawsDad

NEVADAPRO said:


> Be careful!! I'm getting healthier every day!! I'm even playing a little golf now!! Vegas will be a little different this year!!!!!:wink:


Well, since you are talking about Vegas, can we get an early line? I'd like to place a little over/under wager for 2012 scores.  :becky:


----------



## NEVADAPRO

JawsDad said:


> Well, since you are talking about Vegas, can we get an early line? I'd like to place a little over/under wager for 2012 scores.  :becky:


Hey Ted!!! Nice to hear from you!!! I know one thing....it's going to be the "over" for me at Vegas!! I'm going to work my butt off to get ready!! I still have bad days, but the good ones are out-weighing the bad by a bunch!!! God willing, it will just get better. Hope things are going well out your way Ted!! Are you going to try and make Vegas this time around?? That would be awesome!!


----------



## JawsDad

NEVADAPRO said:


> Hey Ted!!! Nice to hear from you!!! I know one thing....it's going to be the "over" for me at Vegas!! I'm going to work my butt off to get ready!! I still have bad days, but the good ones are out-weighing the bad by a bunch!!! God willing, it will just get better. Hope things are going well out your way Ted!! Are you going to try and make Vegas this time around?? That would be awesome!!


Time will tell.. Would love to come, and I very likely will be in Vegas some time in February for work. Just not sure if the schedules will align to allow it. If I can make it out there, we'll have to talk Steve into coming up as well. I'll pack my Vendetta and we'll have a PSE/Maitland smack down. :whoo:


----------



## NEVADAPRO

JawsDad said:


> Time will tell.. Would love to come, and I very likely will be in Vegas some time in February for work. Just not sure if the schedules will align to allow it. If I can make it out there, we'll have to talk Steve into coming up as well. I'll pack my Vendetta and we'll have a PSE/Maitland smack down. :whoo:


That would be a blast!! It will be the first year at the new location as well!! Should be fun.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Hello guy's. I can't wait till the new bows start showing themselves. Want to see what is changing on the Zeus for 2012. I don't know how it can be improved as this thing is shooting 
lights out.


----------



## USNarcher

NEVADAPRO said:


> Hey Ted!!! Nice to hear from you!!! I know one thing....it's going to be the "over" for me at Vegas!! I'm going to work my butt off to get ready!! I still have bad days, but the good ones are out-weighing the bad by a bunch!!! God willing, it will just get better. Hope things are going well out your way Ted!! Are you going to try and make Vegas this time around?? That would be awesome!!


Well Scott is going to Some South American cigar conference in February so he won't be in Vegas. I think I can convince Ren to be a sub though. Being a so called trad shooter he will have a built in excuse. For me I am getting my achilles ripped off and re attached next month. so heads up should work.


----------



## RamRock

:wink:Bump for one of the BEST bows I have ever Owned or shot!!!:thumbs_up










Hey Rob,,Lets See Some TEASER 2012 Pics as soon as Possable!!:tongue:


----------



## Ronin Conan

RamRock said:


> :wink:Bump for one of the BEST bows I have ever Owned or shot!!!:thumbs_up
> 
> Hey Rob,,Lets See Some TEASER 2012 Pics as soon as Possable!!:tongue:


That is the best looking target finish I have seen! Looks real good, and can't wait to see what maitland comes up with for 2012


----------



## RamRock

Ronin Conan said:


> That is the best looking target finish I have seen! Looks real good, and can't wait to see what maitland comes up with for 2012


Yes, there Target Finish is great, even the cut-outs have been Polished BEFORE anodizing ,unLike some OTHER companies that cut corners,
GREAT things to come in 2012 too!!!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

USNarcher said:


> Well Scott is going to Some South American cigar conference in February so he won't be in Vegas. I think I can convince Ren to be a sub though. Being a so called trad shooter he will have a built in excuse. For me I am getting my achilles ripped off and re attached next month. so heads up should work.


Man I hope you are joking about the achilles tendon!!


----------



## rsarns

USNarcher said:


> Well Scott is going to Some South American cigar conference in February so he won't be in Vegas. I think I can convince Ren to be a sub though. Being a so called trad shooter he will have a built in excuse. For me I am getting my achilles ripped off and re attached next month. so heads up should work.


LOL... Scometimes I wonder about Scott... We will talk Sunday at the Convention about Vegas, I want to go. Hey that Tendon thing better wait till after late season!


----------



## USNarcher

NEVADAPRO said:


> Man I hope you are joking about the achilles tendon!!


Nope. Met with the surgeon yesterday. Gonna completely remove the tendon, cut off the back of my heel then bolt the tendon back in place. I want it done ASAP so that I will be somewhat mobil by Vegas. And hopefully be able to hit the trails by April.


----------



## bushmasterar15

USNarcher said:


> Nope. Met with the surgeon yesterday. Gonna completely remove the tendon, cut off the back of my heel then bolt the tendon back in place. I want it done ASAP so that I will be somewhat mobil by Vegas. And hopefully be able to hit the trails by April.


Matt hope you heal fast and hope to see you in Vegas if I can get the cash put aside.


----------



## roosclan

Man, I'm getting antsy trying to get my Ret a taste of first blood! I've been busted twice, and today I didn't even see a deer at all. I heard a couple about an hour before sunrise, but never saw so much as a white flash of tail or tips of antlers. :angry: I've got mouths to feed, dang it! I wanna shoot a deer!


----------



## retribution

Sounds like you oughta try scent away roos...i havent been busted once since i switched..it used to be head to scent block out fit and scentblock t-14 spray,and id get busted all the time...i had 4 smaller bucks within 12 yards of me last saturday,and sunday while i was on the ground one came with in 10 ft of me while i was on the ground...that was a pretty good rush right there lol...but i feel your pain,i to have yet to smear blood on my retty either,plenty of chances....but im waitn for 1st week of november, then the killing spree begins..i promised rob some video footage of the retty takin down mr.bigrack lol...


----------



## retribution

Here is my target buck....next time you guys see him,my retty will be chilln in that rack lol....

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jonj480

I am after a pretty nice one as well... Saw him last night, but no shot opportunities - gonna move and try an ambush him tonight!


----------



## roosclan

retribution said:


> Sounds like you oughta try scent away roos...i havent been busted once since i switched..


I haven't been busted scent-wise. Both times were the same day I built a natural ground blind from deadfall (I don't own a treestand or pop-up blind), disturbing their environment. The first time a 6-pointer came up a creek bank behind me and was completely surprised when he saw me from about 3yds. He never freaked, but backed down the bank and came back up about 20yds away, never taking his eyes off my position. He lingered for about 2 minutes, but never gave me the chance to draw, until he wandered off out of range. The 2nd time was a doe who noticed my natural blind and came to investigate. She came in downwind of me, too. We were eye-to-eye at about 5yds, and when she presented a nice broadside shot and turned her head away I tried to draw, but she saw the motion and bolted. 

I use smoke for my cover scent and walk slowly so I don't work up a sweat. So far it's been very effective. It's motion and disturbing their environment that has been my problem.



> but i feel your pain,i to have yet to smear blood on my retty either,plenty of chances....but im waitn for 1st week of november, then the killing spree begins..i promised rob some video footage of the retty takin down mr.bigrack lol...


I haven't had many chances, unforunately, and I need to make the most of each hunting trip, as gas money is incredibly tight and I have a 90minute drive one-way to get to my spots. I'm trying to fill the freezer, so if I can max out on my does (3) I'll be happy, even if I don't get a buck.


----------



## Random Child

USNarcher said:


> Well Scott is going to Some South American cigar conference in February so he won't be in Vegas. I think I can convince Ren to be a sub though. Being a so called trad shooter he will have a built in excuse. For me I am getting my achilles ripped off and re attached next month. so heads up should work.


Ren, I thought you were shooting Freestyle this year ????


----------



## ChaseK

Tomorrow is the day! Zeus will make landfall!!

Hoping to get some arrows slung in it tomorrow night if UPS will run in time.


----------



## rsarns

Random Child said:


> Ren, I thought you were shooting Freestyle this year ????


Freestyle Limited...  Gotta get that Zeus out there for all the other finger shooters to see! Let a few shooters try it at the STate Target... they loved it. They are very interested in the new longer ATA bow as well, since a lot of other "big" companies are forgetting about the finger guys. Not many long ATA bows left out there!


----------



## rsarns

Just got home from the WSAA State convention. I was re-elected as the Hunting VP, Scott Hunter (yep our very own "To Tall" Scott) is the new District 3 Trustee (replacing Matt), and Matt has moved up to take over as our NFAA Director! God help us all!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

rsarns said:


> Just got home from the WSAA State convention. I was re-elected as the Hunting VP, Scott Hunter (yep our very own "To Tall" Scott) is the new District 3 Trustee (replacing Matt), and Matt has moved up to take over as our NFAA Director! God help us all!


That is awesome guys!!! Congrats to all of you!! At least you know things will get done in your state!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Love the blue. But that red looks good.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Great looking bow!!!!



bushmasterar15 said:


> Love the blue. But that red looks good.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Thanks Todd. Now post up a pic of your Orange one.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

bushmasterar15 said:


> Thanks Todd. Now post up a pic of your Orange one.



Here she is!!!


----------



## maitland

Its about time you guys got some action going on this thread! Target bows with target smack talk....I like it! Oh and the hunters... I didn't draw this year so haven't had the chance to hunt. I have to live through you guys. A daily post with a story would be great because it takes me hunting with you. Thanks all for the pics and the compliments, I am stoked ( can I say stoked or is that too much of a west coast thing) you guys are enjoying those bows. The Zeus will have some minor changes but it is hard to improve on right now. The Session will be without a doubt, the best spot and fita bow on the market. Ren, you string pluckers will be in heaven. The Halo hunting models will be lighter and shorter. 30" to 33", still trying to finalize that.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Can't wait for the Session!! That's pretty obvious since I'm getting another Zeus to hold me over!!!!LOL!!!


----------



## maitland

Will have some soon but cant give away too much.


RamRock said:


> :wink:Bump for one of the BEST bows I have ever Owned or shot!!!:thumbs_up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Rob,,Lets See Some TEASER 2012 Pics as soon as Possable!!:tongue:


----------



## bushmasterar15

I need to get my scope setup on the Zeus and back to the range to practice.


----------



## rsarns

Can't wait to get my hands on the Session....


----------



## C Doyle 88

Hey Rob how about a peek at the first session riser just out of the billet----raw/naked/dripping coolant--????? 
When would that be ???


----------



## Ronin Conan

maitland said:


> The Session will be without a doubt, the best spot and fita bow on the market. Ren, you string pluckers will be in heaven.


I cannot wait to see this bow! I wish we had more dealers down here though, the only one in the country is 650km away.


----------



## jonj480

Can't wait to see the new hunting models! (Please make one 33"!... LOL)

I can share some pics and some stories from this season so far. It has yet to heat up in Southern Ohio yet, no matter where you are there are challenges. Because of the wet spring, the corn went in late - as a result it is still up pretty much everywhere, and likely will be for another couple of weeks. The beans are coming down already, but the corn is where the deer are hiding... In the woods, the only oaks dropping acorns this season are the red oaks, it has been difficult finding good mast to set up by in the hopes of ambushing something.

Watching the sun come up over the mountain 30 feet up in the tree









The weather in the early season here has been tough - unseasonably warm and restrictive to deer movement. It has really challenged me to work harder this season in order to be able to take the 2 does I have been lucky enough to get so far. Last week the heat finally broke, and with the cold came wind and rain. Almost 2 inches of rain in 3 days along with 40 mph wind gusts. Sitting in a tree felt like being in a boat in rough seas. My Retribution has been dragged through the mud, sat with me in the rain in my stand, and gotten banged against the tree pulling it up on a rope while it was swinging like a pendulum in the wind. Still dead nuts on, love it! I got the rust on all my mounting hardware to prove it.

Sunday morning I had 2 does come down the ridge towards me just before legal shooting light. They were at about 35 yards just ambling past, browsing and such. I have some family that wants more meat, and I have more tags (I can take 12 does in the unit I am hunting...) Right at legal shooting light (15 min before sunrise) I drew on them, but I was in some thick stuff and where I was it was still pretty dark. I couldn't see my pins well, and when I turned the sight light on, I couldn't see the deer beyond the pins so I let down and let them keep walkin. 

Here are some pics of where I was on Sunday



























The rest of the morning was pretty uneventful. Sunday night I had an encounter with a deer that I will chase until I get him this season. I did get a crappy picture of him (my phone from the stand) he was at 60 yards in some very very thick stuff. Didn't get him close enough for a shot. He is one of the nicest bucks I have ever seen in the wild, not going to guess on a score (I will let you guys do that when I post the picture of me and my ret next to him... hopefully). This is the deer that I will be chasing for the next couple of weeks as we move towards the rut. He is a 10-12 pointer (hard to tell from my vantage point) with some of the longest tines and nicest symmetry I have seen. This one got my blood pumping.

Don't know if you can tell much from the pics but I will post them anyway. Zoom and cell phone camera isn't a match made in heaven.



















I have been out in the middle of the day finding his scrapes and rubs. I know if he busts me once, he will be nocturnal from then on out, so I am trying to get a good plan together to put together the best shot opportunity as possible, because I probably will only get one. This is a pretty pressured area.

More to come!


----------



## ChaseK

Hey guys need some tuning help on my Zeus. Bottom cam is way out of time. It's not even rotating maybe 3/4 that it should. I started trying to fix it yesterday but didn't get it close before I had to leave the shop. 

I'm takin it to a buddy tomorrow but I'd really like to handle it myself. 

Ata is right at 37.375" and brave is close just got the cams out of wack pretty good. 

I tried making 1-2 turns on the buss cable without much change and I tried to make 4-5 turns at a time with little change either. Just couldn't seem to get it close. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

ChaseK said:


> Hey guys need some tuning help on my Zeus. Bottom cam is way out of time. It's not even rotating maybe 3/4 that it should. I started trying to fix it yesterday but didn't get it close before I had to leave the shop.
> 
> I'm takin it to a buddy tomorrow but I'd really like to handle it myself.
> 
> Ata is right at 37.375" and brave is close just got the cams out of wack pretty good.
> 
> I tried making 1-2 turns on the buss cable without much change and I tried to make 4-5 turns at a time with little change either. Just couldn't seem to get it close. Any help is appreciated!


First thing I would do is take each individual string (and cable) off....one at a time and get them back to factory specs (check the factory specs on the Maitland website) with the limbs bottomed out (full poundage). Then check your ATA (both sides of the axle) and get that back to factory specs. Once that is done, your Brace Height should be real close or spot on. Hopefully this will help. God bless, Todd


----------



## USNarcher

ChaseK said:


> Hey guys need some tuning help on my Zeus. Bottom cam is way out of time. It's not even rotating maybe 3/4 that it should. I started trying to fix it yesterday but didn't get it close before I had to leave the shop.
> 
> I'm takin it to a buddy tomorrow but I'd really like to handle it myself.
> 
> Ata is right at 37.375" and brave is close just got the cams out of wack pretty good.
> 
> I tried making 1-2 turns on the buss cable without much change and I tried to make 4-5 turns at a time with little change either. Just couldn't seem to get it close. Any help is appreciated!


First off, what was done to the bow to get it where it is now? Do like Todd said and take the strings and cables off and get them to the proper length.


----------



## ChaseK

USNarcher said:


> First off, what was done to the bow to get it where it is now? Do like Todd said and take the strings and cables off and get them to the proper length.


It's brand new. Idk how I coulda gotten it that off if I did something. I know it wasn't right when I first set it up cuz I had mock travel and a mushy wall without much let off. I started tweaking it littl by little but seemed to get worse and worse the more a did to it.


----------



## bow_hunter44

Speaking of strings and cables adjusted to the proper length.... What, exactly is the correct length for a 2011 Retribution VTR string? The web site says 61 5/8", but when I took the stock string off it was 59" (dead nuts). The new string (61 3/8" dead nuts) when installed, has the lobe of cam rotated around far enough to touch the string. Evidently I'm missing something here. So again, does anyone know what the deal with the 'true' string length of a VTR Ret?

Thanks!


----------



## USNarcher

61 5/8" for the 2011 Ret w/VTR, 56 3/4" w/VTX


----------



## bow_hunter44

Yeah, that is what I ordered and what I received (61 5/8" for a VTR Ret). The problem being that when installed the cam rotates enough that it touches the string - like this:









The 'spec' string is 2 5/8" longer than the stock string (the stock string is 59"). The stock string, when installed, doesn't show the rotation of the cam like the 'spec' string does. Since the stock string came directly from Rob and the 'spec' string causes the problem shown in the pic - I don't know which way to jump. So if 61 5/8" is the correct string length, how does one correct the problem shown in the pic. I don't think one can twist the string enough times to correct the problem. Also, why - pray tell - would the bow come from Rob with a 59" string if 61 5/8" is the correct length?


----------



## USNarcher

Interesting. Next I would ask if the control cable is 36 7/8" and the yoke cable is 34 1/8"


----------



## NEVADAPRO

USNarcher said:


> Interesting. Next I would ask if the control cable is 36 7/8" and the yoke cable is 34 1/8"


That was my next thought. Give us the ATA (on both sides of the bow) and brace height!!


----------



## vkrules

Can't wait to get a look at the session, as a sighted finger shooter the choice of bows is somewhat limited for 2012.41 inch with a 8inch brace" great" now if it will do 300fps at 29 inch 60 lb it could be my 3d bow next year.


----------



## bow_hunter44

USNarcher said:


> Interesting. Next I would ask if the control cable is 36 7/8" and the yoke cable is 34 1/8"


I just took everything off the bow to re-measure. The results:

String = 61 5/8"
Yoke = 34 1/4"
Control = 36 7/8"


----------



## bow_hunter44

NEVADAPRO said:


> That was my next thought. Give us the ATA (on both sides of the bow) and brace height!!


Brace = 6 15/16"
AtA 1 = 33 5/8"
AtA 2 = 33 1/2"

The screw in the bottom cam is in the number 3 position. This all makes no sense to me....

Just for the record, the original strings on the bow are also custom strings. Rob ordered them for me when he switched the bow from VTX cams to VTR cams (Rob is a great guy!). There is something going on here that I don't understand - obviously!


----------



## red44

The Zeus did me good tonight! After a 2 year drought, I took a small racked 7 point whitetail this evening. I'll get a pic tomorrow, hopefully post it by tomorrow night.


----------



## retribution

Retribution vs button buck at 48 yards.......and the winner is.........retribution!!!sorry rob it was hot as heck and i was in a hurry to get the lil guy gutted and outta the woods(bout 3/4 mile drag out)and somehow didnt get a pic with bow and deer....but dont worry rob still doin the video trophy hunt in november with ryan so we'll take care of ya there...got alot of nice bucks just beggin to pick a fight with my retty lol..been extremely hard to stay off the property till november lol.


----------



## retribution

Heres the lil guy...not my personal best by far, but this is slow season work wise for me,and this lil fella will keep me fat and happy for a bit!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## NEVADAPRO

bow_hunter44 said:


> Brace = 6 15/16"
> AtA 1 = 33 5/8"
> AtA 2 = 33 1/2"
> 
> The screw in the bottom cam is in the number 3 position. This all makes no sense to me....
> 
> Just for the record, the original strings on the bow are also custom strings. Rob ordered them for me when he switched the bow from VTX cams to VTR cams (Rob is a great guy!). There is something going on here that I don't understand - obviously!


Did you max out the poundage and check it? Also, just for my info...what is the limb deflection (stamped on the underside of the limb near where the limb attaches to the riser). This has me a little confused as well!! Maybe with all of this info...it will help Matt and his SIZABLE Brain help us figure it out!!LOL!!!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

retribution said:


> Heres the lil guy...not my personal best by far, but this is slow season work wise for me,and this lil fella will keep me fat and happy for a bit!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Nice deer!!! Hey...meat in the freezer is "meat in the freezer"!!!!


----------



## bow_hunter44

NEVADAPRO said:


> Did you max out the poundage and check it? Also, just for my info...what is the limb deflection (stamped on the underside of the limb near where the limb attaches to the riser). This has me a little confused as well!! Maybe with all of this info...it will help Matt and his SIZABLE Brain help us figure it out!!LOL!!!


I sent Rob an e-mail and he cleared up the confusion. The 61 5/8" string length is for the large cams (long draw I assume), which is the length posted on the web site. I have the smaller cams, so the 59" string length is correct. Whew - I thought I was loosing what little mental acuity I had left!

Thanks to you and Matt for your help!


----------



## USNarcher

I forgot to ask you which VTR cam. DUH. I had those numbers at home.


----------



## ChaseK

Found out my cables were way off. 

1" on the one and 1/2" on the other. Idk why but that why it's been untunable.


----------



## sinsayers

Congratz on the whitetail harvests guys! I finally caught a nice buck on my trail cam last night, I hope to have a pic to share with the Zeus soon enough.


----------



## red44

My first in 2 years. 1st shot on an animal with the Zeus. 20-25' stand, 5 yards from the tree. Tough to keep anchor.


----------



## red44

Not a monster. Not a doe w/youngins, not too big or tough, just right. My nephew gutted and dragged him out to boot. best deer ever.:tongue:


----------



## red44

Duh, just noticed no Zeus in the pic. Would a pic of a box or 2 of venison and the Zeus work..? :wink:


----------



## NEVADAPRO

I just started to say, you guys need to make sure your Maitlands are in your harvest pictures!! 



red44 said:


> Duh, just noticed no Zeus in the pic. Would a pic of a box or 2 of venison and the Zeus work..? :wink:


----------



## maitland

Congrats on the harvest guys. I have a friend that actually hangs and ages his venison for a year in a freezer. He coats it in salt and lets it set. Then he slices it real thin and serves it up.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Hope it's getting close to seeing some teaser pics.


----------



## WhoKnows

bushmasterar15 said:


> Hope it's getting close to seeing some teaser pics.


+1


----------



## jonj480

maitland said:


> Congrats on the harvest guys. I have a friend that actually hangs and ages his venison for a year in a freezer. He coats it in salt and lets it set. Then he slices it real thin and serves it up.


In the early season I process it as soon as I get it home. As soon as I get it skinned and butchered, I put it in a garlic and salt brine in 5 gallon buckets for about 48 hours. The tenderloins and back straps always get packed whole. I roast them for about 2 hours over a wood fire, slice them into medallions, dunk em in melted garlic butter, throw it on a half a slice of toast and eat until I can't fit anymore in. 

In the later part of the season when it is colder I will age it a little more. I can only hang em in my barn or the coyotes get it.


----------



## compoundbow84

bushmasterar15 said:


> Hope it's getting close to seeing some teaser pics.


me also......session sounds to be the bow i´m looking for.


----------



## maitland

jonj480 said:


> In the early season I process it as soon as I get it home. As soon as I get it skinned and butchered, I put it in a garlic and salt brine in 5 gallon buckets for about 48 hours. The tenderloins and back straps always get packed whole. I roast them for about 2 hours over a wood fire, slice them into medallions, dunk em in melted garlic butter, throw it on a half a slice of toast and eat until I can't fit anymore in.
> 
> In the later part of the season when it is colder I will age it a little more. I can only hang em in my barn or the coyotes get it.


Jon now that is country cookin at its finest! It almost doesen't get any better.


----------



## maitland

The teaser pics......I will throw a few up but not till later in the year. If I do it too early.......well....its not a good idea. Teasers will be posted.:wink:


----------



## ChaseK

maitland said:


> The teaser pics......I will throw a few up but not till later in the year. If I do it too early.......well....its not a good idea. Teasers will be posted.:wink:


Understandable. Durn it! Ha


----------



## Kahkon

maitland said:


> The teaser pics......I will throw a few up but not till later in the year. If I do it too early.......well....its not a good idea. Teasers will be posted.:wink:


Will you be attending the ATA show this year???


----------



## bushmasterar15

maitland said:


> The teaser pics......I will throw a few up but not till later in the year. If I do it too early.......well....its not a good idea. Teasers will be posted.:wink:


Sounds good


----------



## DimeTimeTom

no kill yet here in indiana, been a nice season and found a killer new spot to try monday morning.

It's the coldest bow season we have had in a few years. And the bucks are chasing.

Good luck to all!


----------



## roosclan

Well, my season just might be over before the rut. I injured my wrist last week with a possible tfcc tear, as any rotation toward the pinky side of my wrist hurts a lot. I can't grip without pain, and my release strap sits right on the spot. I tried to shoot a couple arrows this afternoon, but the position my wrist has to be in causes too much pain. We'll see what the ortho says this week, but conservative treatment will have it immobilized in a splint for 4-6weeks, aggressive treatment means surgery.

I haven't even shot a deer yet, and I need to put at least 4 in the freezer for this coming year to help feed the 7 bottomless pits that run around my house (also known as boys). Prayers that it's just a minor sprain would be appreciated.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Roos hope it heals quick and your back in the game soon.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Sorry to hear that Roos!! Maybe you could try a hand held release?? Since it's just one shot!! With the KE you must be getting out of that set-up, if you could get 4 dear to line up in a row, you would have all 4 in one shot!!!LOL!!!!  We'll be saying prayers!!




roosclan said:


> Well, my season just might be over before the rut. I injured my wrist last week with a possible tfcc tear, as any rotation toward the pinky side of my wrist hurts a lot. I can't grip without pain, and my release strap sits right on the spot. I tried to shoot a couple arrows this afternoon, but the position my wrist has to be in causes too much pain. We'll see what the ortho says this week, but conservative treatment will have it immobilized in a splint for 4-6weeks, aggressive treatment means surgery.
> 
> I haven't even shot a deer yet, and I need to put at least 4 in the freezer for this coming year to help feed the 7 bottomless pits that run around my house (also known as boys). Prayers that it's just a minor sprain would be appreciated.


----------



## DonsHarley

roosclan said:


> Well, my season just might be over before the rut. I injured my wrist last week with a possible tfcc tear, as any rotation toward the pinky side of my wrist hurts a lot. I can't grip without pain, and my release strap sits right on the spot. I tried to shoot a couple arrows this afternoon, but the position my wrist has to be in causes too much pain. We'll see what the ortho says this week, but conservative treatment will have it immobilized in a splint for 4-6weeks, aggressive treatment means surgery.
> 
> I haven't even shot a deer yet, and I need to put at least 4 in the freezer for this coming year to help feed the 7 bottomless pits that run around my house (also known as boys). Prayers that it's just a minor sprain would be appreciated.


If you can get your hands on a Rip Shot you'll be back in business. It makes you draw the bow with your elbow and leaves your release hand fully relaxed to fire your release. www.riparchery.com


----------



## retribution

I have a rip shot you can borrow if youd like roos...its a large size,i got it for my wife and she learned to shoot backtension so. Its just laying round for now..


----------



## mclaughlin87

Have to keep my eye on this thread. I'm shooting an Invasion now, but have seriously been considering buying a Maitland. I'll hold out to see what Rob has coming in the 2012 line.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

You will be impressed!!! These are already great bows.....about to get better!!!



mclaughlin87 said:


> Have to keep my eye on this thread. I'm shooting an Invasion now, but have seriously been considering buying a Maitland. I'll hold out to see what Rob has coming in the 2012 line.


----------



## retribution

mclaughlin87 said:


> Have to keep my eye on this thread. I'm shooting an Invasion now, but have seriously been considering buying a Maitland. I'll hold out to see what Rob has coming in the 2012 line.


I shot the invasion.....hands down the retty beat the strings off it..i never buy a bow i cant shoot 1st,and im more than happy that i let my buddy talk me into a maitland! Im a lil guy(5'8" 160 lbs) and these bows are so smooth im shootin 72lbs comfortably,and extremely accurately.

Come on 2012! Daddy needs a new maitland..


----------



## roosclan

NEVADAPRO said:


> Sorry to hear that Roos!! Maybe you could try a hand held release?? Since it's just one shot!! With the KE you must be getting out of that set-up, if you could get 4 dear to line up in a row, you would have all 4 in one shot!!!LOL!!!! We'll be saying prayers!!


I'm not getting that much KE. I'm only at 62# right now due to separating my shoulder several months ago and pinching the nerve. Calculated KE is only about 60. Now, my momentum is pretty good, and if I can get four of them to line up downhill, then I might be able to take more than one as my arrow drops like a rock! Unfortunately, finances won't let me buy a different release right now. Besides, the strain of holding the release still pulls on the ulnar region where the injury is. 



DonsHarley said:


> If you can get your hands on a Rip Shot you'll be back in business. It makes you draw the bow with your elbow and leaves your release hand fully relaxed to fire your release. www.riparchery.com





retribution said:


> I have a rip shot you can borrow if youd like roos...its a large size,i got it for my wife and she learned to shoot backtension so. Its just laying round for now..


I've never seen anything like that! Since it seems to use the back muscles and braces on the _back_ of the elbow, it just might work. Are they ambidextrous? I'm a lefty.

Retribution, if it will fit I'd be very grateful to use it! I noticed that their web site says to measure above the bicep, but the video doesn't show it going that far up the arm. I'm a bit confused as to where I should measure. Also, should I measure over my fleece and ASAT 3D suit and wear it that way, or does it go underneath?



mclaughlin87 said:


> Have to keep my eye on this thread. I'm shooting an Invasion now, but have seriously been considering buying a Maitland. I'll hold out to see what Rob has coming in the 2012 line.


I shot the Invasion before making my decision, and I can tell you that the Retribution is hands-down smoother, quieter, less vibe, and more dead-in-the-hand than the Invasion. The Invasion tipped back a lot when I shot it without a stabilizer, and the Ret tips back only slightly. It's so slight, I didn't realize it tipped back until I watched a video of me shooting it. The only thing the Invasion has over the Ret is speed, and not even 10fps at that.

Supposedly the Halo will surpass the Retribution, but that's going to be a tall order to fill.


----------



## DonsHarley

Roos
It will work left or right, the cuff is aluminum and easily adjustable for a custom fit. you can wear it uder or over you cloths depending on thickness and it fits a variety of releases. I've been using mine for 2 years because I like the concept (no injuries here), it lets you hold at full draw longer with no strain on the rist. you may need to adjust you sights but it dosen't take long to get use to using it.


----------



## retribution

Pm me your shipping info roos and i will get it out soon as i can...and you can expieriment with it and see if it will work for you..

As for the halo vs retty....yes,the retty will be mighty hard to conquer,but i have much faith in rob...its always an awesome and humorous event to see the looks on peoples faces when they witness me shoot thru the chrono and acheive speeds on avg of 304-305 fps at 27" dl 72 lbs 380 gr arrow...not many bows can be that efficient,especially at my t rex dl,lol....and still be this dang smooth and hump free draw cycle,and not jump outta yor hand on the shot..


----------



## roosclan

retribution said:


> Pm me your shipping info roos and i will get it out soon as i can...and you can expieriment with it and see if it will work for you..


PM sent. Thank you!



> As for the halo vs retty....yes,the retty will be mighty hard to conquer,but i have much faith in rob...its always an awesome and humorous event to see the looks on peoples faces when they witness me shoot thru the chrono and acheive speeds on avg of 304-305 fps at 27" dl 72 lbs 380 gr arrow...not many bows can be that efficient,especially at my t rex dl,lol....and still be this dang smooth and hump free draw cycle,and not jump outta yor hand on the shot..


Holy...! Who tuned your bow to get that kind of speed? I have a 27" DL as well, and with my 470gr arrows I won't be winning any speed records, but getting 10fps over what OT2 is calculating would help flatten my trajetory some, not to mention bump my momentum even higher (I have a 16% FOC).


----------



## mclaughlin87

Thanks for the info guys. I'm really excited to see the Halo you mentioned. I live in Iowa near Cedar Rapids, so based on the dealers on the Maitland site, it looks like I might have to buy one without getting my hands on it...


----------



## roosclan

mclaughlin87 said:


> Thanks for the info guys. I'm really excited to see the Halo you mentioned. I live in Iowa near Cedar Rapids, so based on the dealers on the Maitland site, it looks like I might have to buy one without getting my hands on it...


I bought my Retribution sight unseen, and I don't regret it one bit!


----------



## aaronb10

I'm very interested in the Maitland line. I really like the specs on the Zeus, but I would like to shoot one before I make my decision to buy. I'm also interestd in the New Breed Eclipse, but I like the looks of the Maitlands riser with the center pivot design. Is there anyone in North Georgia that has one that I could check out. What is the price on the Zeus and is there going to be any changes to it for 2012?


----------



## ChaseK

Where are you at in North Ga?

I will be back home in Dalton around Thanksgiving and might can swing by for a few if you ain't too far. 

I just got my Zeus. All I gotta say is thank god for pin nocks on my arrows haha. And it ain't even sighted in or tuned completely yet. Most forgiving now I've ever shot.


----------



## Koorsboom

Apparently my gold coloured Zeus arrived at customs in Cape Town yesterday ... now mouth is really watering ...


----------



## bushmasterar15

Congrats Koorsboom you will like it.


----------



## ChaseK

Welp at least Mathews didn't try and copy Rob's designs lol


----------



## DocMort

When do the new ones come out Maitland has my eye


----------



## DocMort

Oh yeah MSRP?


----------



## K-9

I know Rob is very busy, but is the Zeus still going to be shorten this year to 36" ata??? And if so, does anyone know when they would be available and for how much??? Thanks for any help.


----------



## USNarcher

DocMort said:


> When do the new ones come out Maitland has my eye


The goal is to try and start getting them out by the end of December. Rob is at the stage now where pretty much everything is dependent on his outsourcing.



DocMort said:


> Oh yeah MSRP?


Remember MSRP and what a shop sells a bow at are 2 different prices. Most have a MAP that they go by. I am not sure what MSRP or MAP will be for 2012. Rob still has to come up with that number when things start rolling a little further.



K-9 said:


> I know Rob is very busy, but is the Zeus still going to be shorten this year to 36" ata??? And if so, does anyone know when they would be available and for how much??? Thanks for any help.


I don't know where you heard that the Zeus will be shortened 2". The Zeus will have minor cosmetic changes for 2012.


----------



## K-9

USNarcher,

I could have sworn I read a few pages back that Rob was talking about shorting the Zeus to 36" and renaming it. Do you recall that post? I'll try and find it.


----------



## USNarcher

If he is then he hasn't told me. We talked the other day and he said that the Zeus gets minor changes. I would think that shrinking it 2 inches would be a major change. The line up for 2012 is the Session, Zeus, Halo 33 and Halo 31.


----------



## K-9

Ok. maybe I'm losing my mind. I checked the thread and could not find that post. Does anyone else remember it? Or maybe I read it in another thread.


----------



## K-9

USNarcher, what is the ata on the Session?


----------



## K-9

OK. I'm not crazy. I found a post by ChaseK from June (yeah I know I didn't look at the date?) taking about the 36" bow. It was possibly going to be on a 36" riser and speculation was possibly pre loaded limbs.


----------



## USNarcher

ATA on the session will be somewhere between 40 and 41. Probably closer to 40.


----------



## ChaseK

K-9 said:


> OK. I'm not crazy. I found a post by ChaseK from June (yeah I know I didn't look at the date?) taking about the 36" bow. It was possibly going to be on a 36" riser and speculation was possibly pre loaded limbs.


Zeus has a 36" with 37.5" ata. I do recall what you're saying tho. Seems like there was talk on shortening the ata just a bit at one point. Think we were trying to throw our .02 in there. Haha. 

That was before I even touched a Zeus. It's gonna be hard to improve on it!!


----------



## arrowblaster

USNarcher said:


> If he is then he hasn't told me. We talked the other day and he said that the Zeus gets minor changes. I would think that shrinking it 2 inches would be a major change. The line up for 2012 is the Session, Zeus, Halo 33 and Halo 31.


 The Ret. will be gone?


----------



## roosclan

arrowblaster said:


> The Ret. will be gone?


Yes.:crybaby2: The Halo 33 is replacing it. I'm sad, but at the same time, if Rob takes my suggestion and makes a "Master Chief" edition of the Halo bows (31 and 33, both), with special Halo-inspired cutouts, I'll forgive him.:wink:


----------



## rsarns

roosclan said:


> Yes.:crybaby2: The Halo 33 is replacing it. I'm sad, but at the same time, if Rob takes my suggestion and makes a "Master Chief" edition of the Halo bows (31 and 33, both), with special Halo-inspired cutouts, I'll forgive him.:wink:


THe "Master Chief" will be the best bow ever made...  Be quiet USNARCHER or I will kick you in the achilles. :wink:


----------



## jonj480

roosclan said:


> Yes.:crybaby2: The Halo 33 is replacing it. I'm sad, but at the same time, if Rob takes my suggestion and makes a "Master Chief" edition of the Halo bows (31 and 33, both), with special Halo-inspired cutouts, I'll forgive him.:wink:


LOL, awesome... Really looking forward to the Halo.


----------



## DocMort

Can some one describe the grip for me?


----------



## USNarcher

rsarns said:


> THe "Master Chief" will be the best bow ever made...  Be quiet USNARCHER or I will kick you in the achilles. :wink:


Slow, heavy, do none of the work but collect all the glory...............need I say more. Oh waaayyyyyyyyy over priced. LOL


----------



## USNarcher

DocMort said:


> Can some one describe the grip for me?


Perfect. It's a low grip flat not too thick and not too thin.`Doesn't induce torque


----------



## brokenlittleman

USNarcher said:


> If he is then he hasn't told me. We talked the other day and he said that the Zeus gets minor changes. I would think that shrinking it 2 inches would be a major change. The line up for 2012 is the Session, Zeus, Halo 33 and Halo 31.


I thought one was the Halo 35 and that would be a 35" ATA? If not no need for me to wait and see what is coming.


----------



## rsarns

USNarcher said:


> *Slow, heavy, do none of the work *but collect all the glory...............need I say more. Oh waaayyyyyyyyy over priced. LOL


 Ummmm WHy did you just describe yourself?


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Back to the top for the best bow on the market!!!


----------



## maitland

arrowblaster said:


> The Ret. will be gone?


The Ret transforms into two versions called the Halo.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

TRANSFORMERS!!!!!! LOL! That would be awesome!!!!




maitland said:


> The Ret transforms into two versions called the Halo.


----------



## bow_hunter44

Yeah, Transformers - more than meets the eye!!


----------



## arrowblaster

maitland said:


> The Ret transforms into two versions called the Halo.


 Then there are 3 options for me! One of the new halo's, or a used Ret.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Morning everyone... 

Looking forward to seeing these new bows.


----------



## roosclan

arrowblaster said:


> Then there are 3 options for me! One of the new halo's, or a used Ret.


Are you a lefty by any chance? :set1_thinking:


----------



## maitland

All the bows will have weight reductions especially the Halo. Engineering the design and performance of the new bows has been fun and I have simplified the design a lot. Some of the engineering standards that have been used in the industry for years are broken with some of my new designs. I see a lot of the mechanical aspects used today that are redundant and over built and my goal is to improve these areas. I want to add function and not fluff so it is a challenge and a lot of prototyping. 2012 will be a fun year for sure.


----------



## mclaughlin87

Sounds awesome! Do you have an ETA on the release date or at least when pics/specs will be released? I'm definitely considering selling my Invasion for the Halo this year. Thanks!



maitland said:


> All the bows will have weight reductions especially the Halo. Engineering the design and performance of the new bows has been fun and I have simplified the design a lot. Some of the engineering standards that have been used in the industry for years are broken with some of my new designs. I see a lot of the mechanical aspects used today that are redundant and over built and my goal is to improve these areas. I want to add function and not fluff so it is a challenge and a lot of prototyping. 2012 will be a fun year for sure.


----------



## ChaseK

maitland said:


> All the bows will have weight reductions especially the Halo. Engineering the design and performance of the new bows has been fun and I have simplified the design a lot. Some of the engineering standards that have been used in the industry for years are broken with some of my new designs. I see a lot of the mechanical aspects used today that are redundant and over built and my goal is to improve these areas. I want to add function and not fluff so it is a challenge and a lot of prototyping. 2012 will be a fun year for sure.


Exactly why I love my Maitlands! 

They function just fine! Lol


----------



## USNarcher

For you guys that do some spot shooting, especially indoors. Here is a set up that I have found that is crazy. I am holding on the spot better than I ever have. Infact I had to redo my whole shooting sequence because it holds so steady. So if you want to try something new ya might give this a try. The side stab is in real close to the limb. I noticed that I don't need a lot on the side but having this down and lower on the riser creates a ton of stability.


----------



## C Doyle 88

And it only works on Maitland bows ---I understand---right Matt--???


----------



## djsasa

I got a VTX Zeus two weeks ago and I'm impressed.
Zeus is a real masterpiece !
Holds better than any bow I have had, so my Pearson Advantage is on the sale.
Will try to post pics soon.


----------



## arrowblaster

roosclan said:


> Are you a lefty by any chance? :set1_thinking:


 no, righty


----------



## RamRock

Man, I cant wait to see some of the New slimer risers on this Years line! again I Cant say enough about how well my Zeus VTX holds/shoots


----------



## maitland

Thanks guys, I am pleased you are enjoying those bows. Here it is in a nut shell, A true target bow cannot be built around the same extrusion that you are using for your hunting bows! Balance, torque, string alignment, strength, vibration are all magnified when this happens. I will say that it is a more affordable way to get a target bow out but there are consequences. If you build a specific extrusion for that target bow then you are headed in the right direction but most don't. A true billet cut riser has no limitations and can be perfected. The Session and Zeus are billet cut risers. I speak weekly to advanced archers all around the world as they give me feedback on the bows and believe me, if anyone will find engineering flaws, these guys will. The answer is always the same, The Zeus is hands down the best performing bow they have ever shot and now we will introduce the Session. I am excited! As for the hunting bows, the number one questions aside of, is it accurate, is how light is it and is it quiet? Nobody wants a loud bow nor do they want to carry in the field a heavier bow than they have to with all the gear we are using today. The Halo series will be very light and very silent. This is the feed back I get from the majority of serious hunters. I haven't changed in the last two years, your feedback is everything!


----------



## sinsayers

Good info Rob. Keep up the good work and always have fun!


----------



## roosclan

maitland said:


> The Halo series will be very light and very silent. This is the feed back I get from the majority of serious hunters. I haven't changed in the last two years, your feedback is everything!


This is my first year bowhunting, so I don't have all the "stuff" I probably need... like a bow sling/ carrier. I have certainly come to appreciate the desire for a light bow!

Making the Halo lighter than the Ret shouldn't be hard, but I'm not sure how you're going to make it quieter than my Ret. This thing is darn near silent! You're making it really hard for me to resist getting one come tax refund season...


----------



## Koorsboom

My bow arrived at the local post office on Friday morning 11:00. I couldn't help myself and took averything off the bow I had ready for the ABO (your IBO) nationals that would start the next day ... maybe not the brightest move, but I did it anyway :wink: I did a quick and dirty set-up and when the arrows were all grouping in the X at 20Y and in the white at 40Y I printed the sight tapes and wentto bed tired but excited ...

Although I surely did not perform at my best, the bow sure impressed me. I am sure I will enjoy the association with the new Maitland family and look forward to a long and successful relationship ...

Here are a few pictures


----------



## USNarcher

That's a nice lookin rig. Now go get it dialed in


----------



## USNarcher

I would like to make it clear that unless Rob, myself or even Todd (NEVADAPRO) tell you in person or we post it on here that hear say isn't the facts. I have been getting pm's from people saying that their local dealer said that the longer bow was scraped or there will only be one HALO at a different length......etc. So please refrain from passing along info that was heard from someone not in the know. And thank you for pm'ing me asking for clarification. I have been through this with Bowtech when they were up and coming. Rumors will start to fly because people will start to take serious notice. Let the bows speak for themselves. :wink:


----------



## Koorsboom

> For you guys that do some spot shooting, especially indoors. Here is a set up that I have found that is crazy. I am holding on the spot better than I ever have. Infact I had to redo my whole shooting sequence because it holds so steady. So if you want to try something new ya might give this a try. The side stab is in real close to the limb. I noticed that I don't need a lot on the side but having this down and lower on the riser creates a ton of stability.


USNarcher, would you mind sharing the specifics about your stabiliser set-up (length, weight, etc)? I also found that the bow naturally holds upright better than my previous bow so I had to move the side bar right in to prevent the bow from leaning to the left.




> ... and now we will introduce the Session ...


Did I order my new target bow (Zeus) too soon? :wink: Maybe I should have waited for the Session .... only joking, I am sure the Zeus shoots far better than I am capable at the moment so it should be a while before I need a new target bow.


----------



## Koorsboom

Oh yes, and please do share any tuning tips for the Zeus with me ... I much rather learn from others' experiences than battle on my own :wink:


----------



## USNarcher

Koorsboom said:


> USNarcher, would you mind sharing the specifics about your stabiliser set-up (length, weight, etc)? I also found that the bow naturally holds upright better than my previous bow so I had to move the side bar right in to prevent the bow from leaning to the left.


I have a 36" main bar with 4oz of weights+a limbsaver cap (3oz), my back bar is 15" with 12oz of weight. As you noticed it doesn't need much stabilization especially to the side. That is why I migrated everything on the side south.

A good starting point for center shot is right through the berger holes and 13/16" from the riser to center of rest/arrow. As for cams I don't use the top peg. I time it at full draw so that the top cam is slightly advanced (1/8" maybe) and the cables seats well into the module. There is no hump so as you draw the next thing that you feel is all wall.

Here is a picture of my side stab from the back. As you can see, all of my side weight is 7" below my bottom cam


----------



## jonj480

Guys,
I wanted to post this because I am ULTRA excited for this young guy! His bow is not a Maitland, but it is a cool story. I met this Father and Son on a particular public land parcel that we both hunt. This young man (Vinny) is 13 years old. He was introduced to archery by Boy Scouts and really wanted to hunt. Neither he nor his father have ever hunted before. I helped them out a lot this season picking stand locations, showing them the difference between red and white oaks and which ones were dropping acorns, etc. I showed them how to track and field dress a deer on my 2nd doe this season, and young Vinny finally got his first success. I am so proud of this kid! Just felt the need to share. The pic is of Vinny and his Father, Vince! Woo Hoo! They will remember this night for a long time...


----------



## jonj480

Sorry, the pic is Vinny and his little brother.. I am so happy for this kid!


----------



## schleppy

Hello,

This fall I went into my second season shooting the Maitland Retribution, I had a slow year last year and spent a lot of time watching the kids so that my wife could hunt. She was able to get her first buck with archery gear but I ended up with tag soup. This year my luck changed and I was able to take a very nice buck on Oct 28. I was set up in a giant white oak overlooking a huge briar patch. I snuck my way into the set up at about noon so that if I did spook a deer there would be plenty of time for the area to settle down. I was calling and rattling every hour or so and hadnt seen a deer when I finally heard the brush start to crack a little off to my right. When I looked over in the direction of the noise I could see a deer coming through the briars. I slowly got my bow off the hanger and stood up to prepare for the shot. As the deer got closer I saw that it was a nice buck, I waited until he crossed behind the only tree between us to draw my bow and when he came out I was planning on about a 25 yd broadside shot. As it usually happens the buck changed directions immediately after passing the tree. Unfortunately for him he turned and came right toward me, at ten yards he turned broadside and crossed another shooting lane. After the shot the buck ran about 80 yds and tipped over. My taxidermist scored him at 150 gross.
http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e330/Schleppenbach/102_0088.jpg
http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e330/Schleppenbach/102_0092.jpg


----------



## NEVADAPRO

jonj480 said:


> Sorry, the pic is Vinny and his little brother.. I am so happy for this kid!





schleppy said:


> Hello,
> 
> This fall I went into my second season shooting the Maitland Retribution, I had a slow year last year and spent a lot of time watching the kids so that my wife could hunt. She was able to get her first buck with archery gear but I ended up with tag soup. This year my luck changed and I was able to take a very nice buck on Oct 28. I was set up in a giant white oak overlooking a huge briar patch. I snuck my way into the set up at about noon so that if I did spook a deer there would be plenty of time for the area to settle down. I was calling and rattling every hour or so and hadnt seen a deer when I finally heard the brush start to crack a little off to my right. When I looked over in the direction of the noise I could see a deer coming through the briars. I slowly got my bow off the hanger and stood up to prepare for the shot. As the deer got closer I saw that it was a nice buck, I waited until he crossed behind the only tree between us to draw my bow and when he came out I was planning on about a 25 yd broadside shot. As it usually happens the buck changed directions immediately after passing the tree. Unfortunately for him he turned and came right toward me, at ten yards he turned broadside and crossed another shooting lane. After the shot the buck ran about 80 yds and tipped over. My taxidermist scored him at 150 gross.
> http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e330/Schleppenbach/102_0088.jpg
> http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e330/Schleppenbach/102_0092.jpg


Great stories and great dear!!! Congrats guys!!!


----------



## bow_hunter44

schleppy said:


> Hello,
> 
> This fall I went into my second season shooting the Maitland Retribution, I had a slow year last year and spent a lot of time watching the kids so that my wife could hunt. She was able to get her first buck with archery gear but I ended up with tag soup. This year my luck changed and I was able to take a very nice buck on Oct 28. I was set up in a giant white oak overlooking a huge briar patch. I snuck my way into the set up at about noon so that if I did spook a deer there would be plenty of time for the area to settle down. I was calling and rattling every hour or so and hadnt seen a deer when I finally heard the brush start to crack a little off to my right. When I looked over in the direction of the noise I could see a deer coming through the briars. I slowly got my bow off the hanger and stood up to prepare for the shot. As the deer got closer I saw that it was a nice buck, I waited until he crossed behind the only tree between us to draw my bow and when he came out I was planning on about a 25 yd broadside shot. As it usually happens the buck changed directions immediately after passing the tree. Unfortunately for him he turned and came right toward me, at ten yards he turned broadside and crossed another shooting lane. After the shot the buck ran about 80 yds and tipped over. My taxidermist scored him at 150 gross.
> http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e330/Schleppenbach/102_0088.jpg
> http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e330/Schleppenbach/102_0092.jpg


Nice deer - pretty spot too!


----------



## Archer74

Great buck. Congratulations. I'm guessing this picture is making the website.


----------



## Koorsboom

Another question regarding setting up the bow ... for target archery, have you found any difference in accuracy when shooting the bow with the string stopper as to without it?


----------



## USNarcher

Nice buck schleppy. Congratulations


----------



## USNarcher

Koorsboom said:


> Another question regarding setting up the bow ... for target archery, have you found any difference in accuracy when shooting the bow with the string stopper as to without it?


I think that it is a personal thing. I personally take it off of all my target bows. I like the feedback that the bow gives at the shot without it. I also have a mind thing that because the string can hit it differnetly that could effect the shot especially at long ranges. It's just me tho I'm sure of that. I think that I hang out with Gillingham too much. :tongue:


----------



## C Doyle 88

I agree about the free string/and feedback--even though I don't hang w/1400 shooters---1400 is on my bucket list---Cec



USNarcher said:


> I think that it is a personal thing. I personally take it off of all my target bows. I like the feedback that the bow gives at the shot without it. I also have a mind thing that because the string can hit it differnetly that could effect the shot especially at long ranges. It's just me tho I'm sure of that. I think that I hang out with Gillingham too much. :tongue:


----------



## USNarcher

C Doyle 88 said:


> I agree about the free string/and feedback--even though I don't hang w/1400 shooters---1400 is on my bucket list---Cec


They ain't so tough. :wink:


----------



## animal killer

Looking forward to getting a few maitlands into the shop this year...im looking at either getting a halo 31 or 33 for myself...just not sure which one...lol


----------



## ChaseK

I can't wait for the new Maitlands!


----------



## maitland

Can somebody say bruser!


----------



## sinsayers

Nice buck!


----------



## bushmasterar15

That's one stud buck.


----------



## schleppy

I only wish that I had a Maitland hat on in the picture......


----------



## RamRock

Nice Buck! WE NEED MAITLAND HATS AND SHIRTS!there i said it, lol i thought there was a shirt/hat guy on at? we all need to get together on a Mass order soon. Just an idea


----------



## roosclan

Well, the ortho doc gave me the go ahead to hunt with one caveat: "if it hurts, don't do it." I have to wear a splint at all times for the next 4 weeks. Fortunately, I can get my release strap over my splint and glove, and there's no pain when I draw. Without the splint it's a no-go! I'll be out in the shelterbelt by 5am tomorrow, so hopefully my Retty will draw first blood on Veteran's Day!


----------



## bow_hunter44

maitland said:


> View attachment 1203461
> Can somebody say bruser!


Bruiser!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

*Guys....tonight on the Hunt(ing) Channel, they are dedicating the full half-hour to the Western Trail Classic (Redding) from this year!!!!! On DISH it is channel 240. There is a thread on AT about this very thing and it shows the other channels it is on if you have DirecTV, etc. *


----------



## ChaseK

maitland said:


> View attachment 1203461
> Can somebody say bruser!


Yessir!


----------



## USNarcher

NEVADAPRO said:


> *Guys....tonight on the Hunt(ing) Channel, they are dedicating the full half-hour to the Western Trail Classic (Redding) from this year!!!!! On DISH it is channel 240. There is a thread on AT about this very thing and it shows the other channels it is on if you have DirecTV, etc. *


Oh now you tell me. I had class last night. What show was it.


----------



## djsasa

Here is my new toy :thumbs_up


----------



## Ronin Conan

a damn fine looking bow there, i love the silver cams.


----------



## sinsayers

Nice looking rig djsasa!


----------



## arrowblaster

USNarcher said:


> Oh now you tell me. I had class last night. What show was it.


According to my programming, it's on @ midnite tonite also. I missed it last nite!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

The coverage was not good! They spent 75% of the show talking to kids. While I know that kids are an important piece of the archery puzzle........I mean, they had Frank Pearson on for about 4 seconds....just to ask him how long he had been shooting!?!? Didn't even explain who he was!?!? If you hadn't seen the few bows and the ton of arrows....you might not have known what sport the announcer was covering. ZERO time with the top shooters.....zero time at the 101yd stake watching shooters shoot Big Foot!! It actually looked like the opposite of watching a show and commercials getting in the way. They were playing the SHOW so you could watch the commercials. I was very disappointed....but you guys watch it and give us your views. 




arrowblaster said:


> According to my programming, it's on @ midnite tonite also. I missed it last nite!


----------



## bow_hunter44

djsasa said:


> Here is my new toy :thumbs_up
> 
> View attachment 1204519
> 
> 
> View attachment 1204522


Yup, those silver cams with the silver sight on the black bow makes for one sharp looking rig!


----------



## roosclan

Well, my Retribution drew first blood this afternoon... only it wasn't a deer (too far away). Or a coyote (also too far away). I decided to play humanitarian and put a skunk out of its misery. It was out in the open at 1pm, which was odd, and having trouble controlling its back legs. It also acted aggressive toward me when I got within about 15yds. I thought it might be rabid and was going to kill it before it bit the landowner's dog, but I noticed a long gash on its face and skull that went down to the bone. I figured some badger took exception to the skunk peeking in its burrow and ended up breaking its back. I made sure it didn't suffer long. 

Going back out in the morning to sit near a fresh scrape line, so we'll see what happens!


----------



## bushmasterar15

I didn't get to see it. Our reciever went out and just got the new one installed. Hope I can find it on the Hunt channel again.


----------



## maitland

Well, the boys at FiredUp Outdoors are bringing home the bacon. Lots of good Bucks this year. Congrats guys!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Nice buck guys!!! 




maitland said:


> View attachment 1204773
> Well, the boys at FiredUp Outdoors are bringing home the bacon. Lots of good Bucks this year. Congrats guys!


----------



## jonj480

Got my Ohio buck this morning! The Retribution comes through again! 40 yards, double lung. I will get some better pics with it in a few.


----------



## Hoythunter01

The chance to go hunting again.....


Nice bucks guys !!


----------



## maitland

Jon, another bruiser? Congrats my friend.


----------



## jonj480

maitland said:


> Jon, another bruiser? Congrats my friend.


Thanks! I have been after this one for a while. It is the same deer that I posted a blurry pic of a couple weeks ago, finally got a crack at him this morning and made good on it. I will get some better pics in the morning, a lot of family obligations today.

Shot was a touch over 40 yards quartering away. Double lunged him. He only made it about 35 yards, I saw him fall. I am not sure what he weighed yet, I will get all the stats, etc. when I get him to the taxi in the morning, but it took 2 of us and a TON of struggling to get him up on that 4 wheeler, and he was already dressed out. 

I don't know what the story is with this Retribution, Rob, but I have not missed with it since I started hunting with it this season. 3 shots, 3 dead deer, and all were pass-throughs. It is easily the most steady holding and forgiving bow I have ever hunted with. It is the perfect size for me in my climber. I can't imagine how you can improve on it - which makes me ultra excited to get my hands on a Halo :wink:


----------



## bushmasterar15

Jon congrats on another. I wish I lived out by you.


----------



## jonj480

Here are some better pics. Very happy with this buck.


----------



## DocMort

Jon that is an absolute stud


----------



## sinsayers

Great buck Jon! Congrats


----------



## rsarns

Wow, very nice buck!


----------



## maitland

I have been chasing (for miles) Mulies and Blacktail all my life and have never taken the time to harvest a Whitetail. I have eaten it and it was fantastic! Maybe next fall I will take some time and make it happen. I am still waiting to draw my sheep tags for my slam and my goat tag. Cmon Nevada Division of Wildlife, give a local guy a break!


----------



## ChaseK

For my vaca ok'd tody. I'll be back home and hunting Friday thru Monday in the N Ga Mountains. Can't wait. 

Dads been keeping me updated on the trail cam pics and what not. Been a good year up there so far. There's a borderline P&Y on camera I'd love to get a chance at. Only one way to make that happen!


----------



## USNarcher

maitland said:


> I have been chasing (for miles) Mulies and Blacktail all my life and have never taken the time to harvest a Whitetail. I have eaten it and it was fantastic! Maybe next fall I will take some time and make it happen. I am still waiting to draw my sheep tags for my slam and my goat tag. Cmon Nevada Division of Wildlife, give a local guy a break!


Only if you have the next years designs completed and bows ready to assemble can you go hunting. :tongue: 

C'mon Rob we know that all you big time bow manufacturers can afford a governers tag.

The new web site is looking good. Need some more target pictures. Ya got any?


----------



## jonj480

maitland said:


> I have been chasing (for miles) Mulies and Blacktail all my life and have never taken the time to harvest a Whitetail. I have eaten it and it was fantastic! Maybe next fall I will take some time and make it happen. I am still waiting to draw my sheep tags for my slam and my goat tag. Cmon Nevada Division of Wildlife, give a local guy a break!


Anytime you want to come to OH and chase white tails around, my door is always open! I have a few places to hunt- we could get you on some deer....


----------



## C Doyle 88

Give it to him Matt---!!!!!


----------



## bow_hunter44

jonj480 said:


> Anytime you want to come to OH and chase white tails around, my door is always open! I have a few places to hunt- we could get you on some deer....


Man Rob, I believe I would jump on this offer. Those are some pretty nice deer in the pics.... I'm similar to you, having grown up in mulie country - but I have taken a couple of white tails and they make your heart pound in your throat and make ya breath funny just like a mule deer does!


----------



## Hoythunter01

maitland said:


> I have been chasing (for miles) Mulies and Blacktail all my life and have never taken the time to harvest a Whitetail. I have eaten it and it was fantastic! Maybe next fall I will take some time and make it happen. I am still waiting to draw my sheep tags for my slam and my goat tag. Cmon Nevada Division of Wildlife, give a local guy a break!


Colorado Elk Tag !! Lets do it.....

Nevada is making money off your application fees. You really think they are going to give that up...LOL :wink:


----------



## jonj480

Hoythunter01 said:


> Colorado Elk Tag !! Lets do it.....
> 
> That sounds like a good time... sign me up.


----------



## maitland

Maybe I will go chase some California pigs around just to take the edge off. I tried a private pig hunting ranch once. They also had exotic sheep and such. I wont do a canned hunt again for sure. I walked right up to the sheep and petted one. Then the guy rang the feeder horn and all the pigs came out to eat and didnt care if I was there or not. Not a good experience. I cant even go on a guided fishing trip. I guess its the solo hunter in me.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Well....here is the new "Ninja Zeus"!!!! Another awesome job by Rob!! The bow is a simple "black on black" with Red anodized cams!!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

I will add a few more as soon as I can load them again!!!


----------



## jonj480

Nice bow man. Those red cams look cool - I really like how the red servings really set it off. Awesome.


----------



## compoundbow84

USNarcher said:


> .
> 
> The new web site is looking good.


Where is it? Waiting for a bit of information about the 2012 bows.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

jonj480 said:


> Nice bow man. Those red cams look cool - I really like how the red servings really set it off. Awesome.



Thanks!! I would like to say that I picked those string colors, but that's the way it comes from the factory!! Nice factory string set!! VERY well made and all end loop servings as well as the string serving are very tight and even!! They even use the new String Stop Guard on the main string where the string stop makes contact with the string!! Nice touch....no worries about that serving breaking during a shoot!!

This bow is the basic matte-black finish but like a target color....well....it looks like a perfectly finished target color!! The same time and quality control that goes into a target color, goes into this simple matte-black riser finish!

There is absolutely ZERO cam lean or limb twist either......none!!! And the Red anodized cams are just flawless!! The finish is awesome!! One thing that might be really cool...and Rob is going to kill me for saying this, but it might be cool to offer the Matte-black bow with different color anodizing of the cams and only the cams!! Then match the other items that we add to our bows to the cam color!! It's simple and lets us control the color palette of our bows!! As an example...I'm adding a red anodized Specialty Archery hooded peep and a Shibuya/Nikon scope housing with the red anodized lens retainer ring on the front of it. You could add things like red Bowjax or have parts custom anodized or dipped to match!!!!!

Just a thought!!!! But thanks Rob!! The bow is perfect!!!!!!!! God bless, Todd

PS. Still trying to load more pics!!! More to come!!


----------



## jonj480

I will agree with you on the fit and finish. I guess my comment is more on durability. I have literally abused my Retribution this year (banged it against trees, strapped it to a 4-wheeler, dragged it through the mud, banged it on rocks climbing up bluffs, etc) and there are no dings in the finish at all. I wipe it down after a rough hunt, shoot it to make sure I didn't knock anything out of whack, and it has been good to go, every time!

I have only had to tune this bow once, it has not changed - even the strings have not stretched whatsoever after 3 long sits in the pouring rain. I have not missed with this bow yet this season. Doesn't get any better. 

Congrats on the Zeus, looks like a shooter for sure. I may have to go to some 3d shoots this summer so I have an "excuse" to pick one up. Love that black and red finish!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

I agree 100% with you on durability!! It's things like durability that or a camo finish that sometimes keep Rob from just releasing a bow....or a new bow....quickly!! The companies that Rob uses for dipping and anodizing are the best in the business!! And so are the machinists!! That's these bows look like they do when you get them!! No rough edges....every nook and cranny perfectly finished! Rob wants to make sure that every bow that leaves his shop...is perfect!!! And I mean...PERFECT!!! That's why he inspects every little detail of the bows before they go out!! I'll say it again....best bow I've shot in over 35 years of shooting!!!




jonj480 said:


> I will agree with you on the fit and finish. I guess my comment is more on durability. I have literally abused my Retribution this year (banged it against trees, strapped it to a 4-wheeler, dragged it through the mud, banged it on rocks climbing up bluffs, etc) and there are no dings in the finish at all. I wipe it down after a rough hunt, shoot it to make sure I didn't knock anything out of whack, and it has been good to go, every time!
> 
> I have only had to tune this bow once, it has not changed - even the strings have not stretched whatsoever after 3 long sits in the pouring rain. I have not missed with this bow yet this season. Doesn't get any better.
> 
> Congrats on the Zeus, looks like a shooter for sure. I may have to go to some 3d shoots this summer so I have an "excuse" to pick one up. Love that black and red finish!


----------



## USNarcher

Dang Todd. You really need to spot me some points in Vegas.


----------



## USNarcher

compoundbow84 said:


> Where is it? Waiting for a bit of information about the 2012 bows.


It isn't ready for release yet. Still adding pictures and making little changes to it. As for the 2012 line....Coming soon. I know not soon enough but perfection takes time. Maybe Rob should buy a CNC machine.


----------



## Ronin Conan

USNarcher said:


> It isn't ready for release yet. Still adding pictures and making little changes to it. As for the 2012 line....Coming soon. I know not soon enough but perfection takes time. Maybe Rob should buy a CNC machine.


I'm sure it'll be worth it in the end! I have a question about pressing these bows ... I'm interested in the Session, but I wanted to know what press would be suitable? I can't afford the freight on a full size press, so it'd be great if there was a cheaper alternative ^_^


----------



## USNarcher

I wouldn't use anything different than a EZ press type. I don't advocate this but beings how freight would probably double your purchace price. Look in the DIY section for how to build one yourself.


----------



## USNarcher

WARNING. Don't shoot a Zeus for FITA indoor or this could happen to you. You just feel way too relaxed shooting. This was my lunch break today. Actually shot a PB with back tension. Finished with a 598 38X. I need that handicap Todd


----------



## NEVADAPRO

You can kiss my.....LOL!!!! Nice shooting bud!! A '98 is SMOKIN'!!!!! Please don't tell me that "8" is the two you dropped?!?!?!?!?! 




USNarcher said:


> WARNING. Don't shoot a Zeus for FITA indoor or this could happen to you. You just feel way too relaxed shooting. This was my lunch break today. Actually shot a PB with back tension. Finished with a 598 38X. I need that handicap Todd


----------



## USNarcher

NEVADAPRO said:


> You can kiss my.....LOL!!!! Nice shooting bud!! A '98 is SMOKIN'!!!!! Please don't tell me that "8" is the two you dropped?!?!?!?!?!


Yep in the 8th end. I got way too relaxed and it just went off. I have my first FITA this weekend. These 22 series arrows fly great. I may just use them for Vegas


----------



## bayouarchery

Pm sent


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Yea!!! I would shoot the 22's too!!! Tear 'em up this weekend!!!!



USNarcher said:


> Yep in the 8th end. I got way too relaxed and it just went off. I have my first FITA this weekend. These 22 series arrows fly great. I may just use them for Vegas


----------



## flopduster

Just bought a 2011 Retribution!! I am excited can't wait to get it. Do I need to check for cam lean? How about timing?

Thanks


----------



## jonj480

You do need to check the timing, I have never had a problem with any cam lean...

Once you get it tune up for you, it will stay there forever. Best hunting bow I have ever had.


----------



## compoundbow84

USNarcher said:


> It isn't ready for release yet. Still adding pictures and making little changes to it. As for the 2012 line....Coming soon. I know not soon enough but perfection takes time. Maybe Rob should buy a CNC machine.


Everything will be worth to wait... I think....no I Know. 

Greetings from Germany


----------



## maitland

Here is a sneak peak at the limb logos.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Man, I like them both!!! Very cool!!!!!



maitland said:


> View attachment 1208614
> 
> 
> Here is a sneak peak at the limb logos.


----------



## sinsayers

I agree those look cool, I vote for the silver outlined logo  Good job Rob


----------



## USNarcher

Here is a little poll. If you guys were to order a target color bow including matte black, would you be inclined to get it with regular black limbs or the Fiber Glossed ones? Me personally I like the flat black. But on such a bow as the Burnt Orange them fiber limbs look BA.


----------



## Archer74

Agree with the black limbs on the matte black bow. I also agree with the gloss limbs with the target colors if you have silver cams. If you have a target color and black cams, I would go with the black limbs.

I already sent Rob a PM on the logos. If the logos are going to take up that much space on teh limbs, I'm not a fan. Maybe it is just a picture of the logo and not scale to the size it will be on the limb now that I am looking at it.


----------



## morgano

Hi Maitlander's , got a question :
I'm shooting 2008 commander now, 50-60#limbs #55 setting . Interesting to update Zeus or Retribution 60-70# . How is the draw smoothness comparing commander 55#--Zeus or Retribution 60-65# SETTING , or same easy draw as 55# Commander 2008.


----------



## USNarcher

morgano said:


> Hi Maitlander's , got a question :
> I'm shooting 2008 commander now, 50-60#limbs #55 setting . Interesting to update Zeus or Retribution 60-70# . How is the draw smoothness comparing commander 55#--Zeus or Retribution 60-65# SETTING , or same easy draw as 55# Commander 2008.


Let me just say this, as I have many times before. The 08 Commander was my favorite bow of all time. That is until Rob designed the Zeus. The Zeus is everything that the commander wanted to be in every catagory.


----------



## roosclan

I am just sick... and disgusted.:angry: I missed my shot at the buck of a lifetime this morning. I don't even know how many pts, as I didn't have much time to assess his rack (not hunting for antlers anyway), but he had a huge body. I think I counted 5pts on one side. I had a scent dispenser with estrous doe in it hanging at my eye level (about 5'6" off the ground), and it was at the buck's eye level too. He didn't have to lift his nose to sniff it. He sniffed the scent and almost bolted, ran 3 steps and stopped. He slowly walked between some trees and I managed to burp to get him to stop when his head was hidden so I could draw. He stood there for an eternity, and I lined up my shot, released, and watched my arrow careen off at an angle when it reached the buck. At first I thought I hit him, but as I walked up to the spot, I noticed that a #$&*!$!! twig got in the way and deflected the arrow, causing it to glance off the buck's back. My FOB popped off where the buck was standing, and it was broken, with the mini-wrap I had on it missing. I found part of the mini-wrap next to a small twig that didn't show up in my peep sight about 7yds before the buck. My arrow is as clean as a whistle, so I know I didn't hit him with the broadhead. 

The Retribution performed flawlessly, and was so quiet that the buck didn't even jump. Hopefully I'll get another chance at him on Sunday.


----------



## morgano

How about new Zeus limbs 50-60# , what they cost??. Just asking if Zeus 60-70# is to heavy vs. Commander 50-60#.
I havent seen used Zeus limbs , hard to get???

Pete


----------



## USNarcher

All I shoot is 60# bows. You could contact Rob for limbs


----------



## jonj480

roosclan said:


> I am just sick... and disgusted.:angry: I missed my shot at the buck of a lifetime this morning. I don't even know how many pts, as I didn't have much time to assess his rack (not hunting for antlers anyway), but he had a huge body. I think I counted 5pts on one side. I had a scent dispenser with estrous doe in it hanging at my eye level (about 5'6" off the ground), and it was at the buck's eye level too. He didn't have to lift his nose to sniff it. He sniffed the scent and almost bolted, ran 3 steps and stopped. He slowly walked between some trees and I managed to burp to get him to stop when his head was hidden so I could draw. He stood there for an eternity, and I lined up my shot, released, and watched my arrow careen off at an angle when it reached the buck. At first I thought I hit him, but as I walked up to the spot, I noticed that a #$&*!$!! twig got in the way and deflected the arrow, causing it to glance off the buck's back. My FOB popped off where the buck was standing, and it was broken, with the mini-wrap I had on it missing. I found part of the mini-wrap next to a small twig that didn't show up in my peep sight about 7yds before the buck. My arrow is as clean as a whistle, so I know I didn't hit him with the broadhead.
> 
> The Retribution performed flawlessly, and was so quiet that the buck didn't even jump. Hopefully I'll get another chance at him on Sunday.


Sorry to hear that Roos! I have had that happen many times... I think the worst part about it is that you don't have anything to blame it on, LOL. I had the exact same thing happen as you described last year, on the buck I ended up getting this year. I ended up getting a different buck last year, but not "the one". Good luck this weekend, I hope you get another crack at him! If we didn't enjoy the challenge, we would be taking our guns to the high fences... It is an accomplishment just getting a whitetail like that into bow range!

I agree with you on the quiet comment - one of the does I shot this year never even realized it got shot, I thought I missed! She flinched, milled around, wobbled and then dropped. Never heard the bow or anything. I have never seen anything like it. Gotta love the Retribution.


----------



## jonj480

Here is a sneak peak at the limb logos.(:[/QUOTE said:


> I love the black background without the silver outlines - that is sharp!


----------



## Hit-em

I'd vote for the Silver outlined logo'd limbs ...

Rob, can you give us more details on the "Tech Flex" limbs ??
How are they different from the limbs from last year ?


----------



## maitland

All the 2011 bows had the TECHFLEX limbs but I didnt advertise them much. The double belly cut limb works almost like two limbs in one. The span between the limb pivot and the cam will flex a lot more than the span between the pivot and the draw weight adjustment block. This lets the whole limb work. The cam side of the limb says, I want to flex, and the draw weight block side says, ok flex as you will but I am going to help you out just a little so you dont go to far.


----------



## compoundbow84

USNarcher said:


> Here is a little poll. If you guys were to order a target color bow including matte black, would you be inclined to get it with regular black limbs or the Fiber Glossed ones? Me personally I like the flat black. But on such a bow as the Burnt Orange them fiber limbs look BA.


Camo or matte black - regular black limbs - logos on the limbs without outlines
Target Colors - fiber glossed limbs - logos on the limbs wtith outlines 

thats the way i would do it, if that´s not too much work. 

Greetings from Germany


----------



## a/c guy

USNarcher said:


> Here is a little poll. If you guys were to order a target color bow including matte black, would you be inclined to get it with regular black limbs or the Fiber Glossed ones? Me personally I like the flat black. But on such a bow as the Burnt Orange them fiber limbs look BA.


I'd go with the flat black.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

On the bows with a target colored riser, I would go with the Carbon Fiber limb finish!! It is just an awesome finish and works perfectly with the awesome target colors Rob has picked!!


----------



## petrey10

what are the specs on the Halo 33 and Session???


----------



## DeadlyX

How to get a new bow with no dealers around


----------



## Ronin Conan

DeadlyX said:


> How to get a new bow with no dealers around


My understanding is give rob a PM and he'll sort you out 



USNarcher said:


> I wouldn't use anything different than a EZ press type. I don't advocate this but beings how freight would probably double your purchace price. Look in the DIY section for how to build one yourself.


Thanks for that, I don't think I'd trust anything I built myself (and I have very few tools), but it looks like I could get the green ez press shipped for ~600. So if the dollar stays good, and depending on the cost of the session, it might still be about the same price as getting another, more common bow that it's competing with ... and I know which one i'd prefer 

Can't wait to see it - loving those limb graphics rob!


----------



## roosclan

NEVADAPRO said:


> On the bows with a target colored riser, I would go with the Carbon Fiber limb finish!! It is just an awesome finish and works perfectly with the awesome target colors Rob has picked!!


Heck yeah! CF goes with everything!


----------



## maitland

Riser Logo sneak peek


----------



## maitland

Got to keep you guessing.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Awesome on both counts!!!!! Love the riser logo!! And nice picture of the sight window!!! I see areas that are lighter weight but structurally stiffer!! That's a good thing!!!!!



maitland said:


> View attachment 1210098
> 
> 
> Riser Logo sneak peek





maitland said:


> View attachment 1210107
> 
> 
> Got to keep you guessing.


----------



## jonj480

Oh no... Looks like I am gonna be out some money in the near future. Those look great Rob!


----------



## Hit-em

maitland said:


> View attachment 1210098
> 
> 
> Riser Logo sneak peek


Rob,
That would make a great looking belt buckle :thumbs_up


----------



## NEVADAPRO

You could use them on hats as well!!! 




maitland said:


> View attachment 1210098
> 
> 
> Riser Logo sneak peek





Hit-em said:


> Rob,
> That would make a great looking belt buckle :thumbs_up


----------



## maitland

Early design work on the Halo31.


----------



## jonj480

Man, Rob. You are going to make it difficult for a guy to make a decision! That riser looks cool! Are you going to put triangle quiver cut outs in there? The difficult in the decision will be - Halo 31, Halo 33 or a Zeus for 3D. Maybe it will have to be all 3....

The 31 could be a great treestand bow, but my Ret is 33" and it is shorter than my Z28, and is awesome in my climber. Hmmmm. 

Do you think with a lighter riser that stability would be affected?


----------



## jonj480

Need someone to come here and get this buck. I am tagged out and he is 1/4 mile from my property!!! We got 6 days before they are out with the boom sticks...


----------



## maitland

Jon, you will hardly notice the difference. We are only losing 1" on the riser compared to the Ret.



jonj480 said:


> Man, Rob. You are going to make it difficult for a guy to make a decision! That riser looks cool! Are you going to put triangle quiver cut outs in there? The difficult in the decision will be - Halo 31, Halo 33 or a Zeus for 3D. Maybe it will have to be all 3....
> 
> The 31 could be a great treestand bow, but my Ret is 33" and it is shorter than my Z28, and is awesome in my climber. Hmmmm.
> 
> Do you think with a lighter riser that stability would be affected?


----------



## ChaseK

I'm on my way!



jonj480 said:


> Need someone to come here and get this buck. I am tagged out and he is 1/4 mile from my property!!! We got 6 days before they are out with the boom sticks...


----------



## jonj480

maitland said:


> Jon, you will hardly notice the difference. We are only losing 1" on the riser compared to the Ret.


So the Halo 31 has a riser that is only 1" shorter than the Ret? It definitely seems that the improvements in the new models go beyond a new camo pattern!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Luckily for us, Rob won't make changes, of any kind, unless it truly benefits and improves the bows shooting capabilities i.e. aiming or holding better....weight reduction for easier carry in the woods or at a tournament....or structural integrity of the bow. He's not going to release a 2012 "Retribution" with a new camo color and call it the "New Halo 31 or 33"!! We are going to have NEW (and improved) bows for 2012 and that is awesome!!!!! 




maitland said:


> View attachment 1210098
> 
> 
> Riser Logo sneak peek





jonj480 said:


> So the Halo 31 has a riser that is only 1" shorter than the Ret? It definitely seems that the improvements in the new models go beyond a new camo pattern!


----------



## morgano

Hello, do anybody got feedback of using tilt tamer in Zeus or Retribution ? Is it worth of buying. 
What brand of quiver you like in your Retributions ?
I waiting my bows Zeus, Retribution arrive , so any good tips are welcome !!!


----------



## jonj480

I use a Tight Spot on my Retribution. Zero noise, works like a stab, awesome quiver. Can shoot with it on and it is simple to take off.


----------



## jonj480

NEVADAPRO said:


> Luckily for us, Rob won't make changes, of any kind, unless it truly benefits and improves the bows shooting capabilities i.e. aiming or holding better....weight reduction for easier carry in the woods or at a tournament....or structural integrity of the bow. He's not going to release a 2012 "Retribution" with a new camo color and call it the "New Halo 31 or 33"!! We are going to have NEW (and improved) bows for 2012 and that is awesome!!!!!


Didnt think so. I am really looking forward to the new bows. I just can't fathom how you can improve upon what I already think is the perfect bow....


----------



## NEVADAPRO

I'm with you!! It's hard to improve on near perfection!!! But if there's a way, Rob will find it!! And that' good for us!!!



jonj480 said:


> Didnt think so. I am really looking forward to the new bows. I just can't fathom how you can improve upon what I already think is the perfect bow....


----------



## maitland

Thanks Todd, The 2012 line will be performance driven.


NEVADAPRO said:


> I'm with you!! It's hard to improve on near perfection!!! But if there's a way, Rob will find it!! And that' good for us!!!


----------



## iowa.bowhunter

On the limb stickers....Definately the top 1/2 designs....NO QUESTION.


----------



## iowa.bowhunter

Can't wait for the cams and numbers on the Halo 33...this is like Christmas morning all over again as a kid.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

No problem Rob!! Just speakin' the truth!!!! By the way, I called you the other night and left a message, did you get it?? Just checking!!!



maitland said:


> Thanks Todd, The 2012 line will be performance driven.


----------



## brokenlittleman

Any idea when the 2012 specs will be released? I was really hoping for a 35" ATA bow if other specs are really good I would like to shoot the 33" bow.


----------



## Archer74

You won't be disappointed with the 33" Halo. The Retribution holds as good or better than any 35" ATA from other companies. The Retribution holds much better than my Alpha Max 35.


----------



## roosclan

brokenlittleman said:


> Any idea when the 2012 specs will be released? I was really hoping for a 35" ATA bow if other specs are really good I would like to shoot the 33" bow.


The Retribution has a riser that is longer than the Eclipse's, so don't be surprised if it balances as well or better. I had a chance to shoot a Genetix (also a 33" a2a), and while it is definitely a great bow, my Ret balanced better _without_ a stabilizer on it. A lot of that has to do with the LongRiser design.


----------



## maitland

The ZeusG3 (meaning generation 3) and the Session will be the first off the production line and then the Halo. January will be the big unvailing. Some Zeus and some Session will be released in December but a very limited amount until production really ramps up. I am excited as you guys to offer the 2012 line up. It will be a fun year for sure.


----------



## brokenlittleman

Thanks. Any plans to build a 35" ATA bow in the future? I am very interested in your bows but I am partial to that length. Its not just about the balance for me but also about the string angle for me. I will definetly take a look at the Halo though.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Back to the top!!!!


----------



## Peanutbuttah

Those bows look beautiful, when I move up to WA in May I will give your dealer up there a shout and check em out.


----------



## jonj480

Peanutbuttah said:


> Those bows look beautiful, when I move up to WA in May I will give your dealer up there a shout and check em out.


I know the title of the thread is "Maitland USA Show Bows", but in my experience, these are not "show" bows - they are definitely "GO" bows. Yeah, they look good on the wall, but wait till you shoot one...


----------



## USNarcher

Peanutbuttah said:


> Those bows look beautiful, when I move up to WA in May I will give your dealer up there a shout and check em out.


Where will you be coming to? Let me know when you get here


----------



## NEVADAPRO

*Happy Thanksgiving to all in the Maitland Nation!!! Well.....Happy Thanksgiving to EVERYONE!!!! Have a safe and Happy day!! 

God bless, 

Todd, Kim, Brandon and Jordyn*


----------



## maitland

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone


----------



## ChaseK

Happy turkey day fellers!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone.


----------



## jonj480

Happy thanksgiving everyone! Hopefully I'll have a nice KY buck to post soon!


----------



## Peanutbuttah

USNarcher said:


> Where will you be coming to? Let me know when you get here


Bremerton in May. I will holler at you after I arrive and settle in. In the meantime I will keep my eye on the goings-on at Maitland. I noticed your dealer is in Bow,WA which isn't too far out from Everett where I have some family. Happy Turkey Day!


----------



## maitland

December 25th, 2003 08:34 PM#1




CENTURION



Registered User 


Join Date: Dec 2002Location: Reno, NevadaPosts: 55


New Bow Line Pic 



Here is a rough Pic. 37" ATA, 28 1/2 riser currently the longest in the industry, 71/2 Brace height, Billet machined aluminum riser, Two piece walnut grip, 305 IBO, True parallel limb design and what a sweet shot it has. The vibration dampeners are installed on the bow. Just a little over 4lbs, Laminated limbs, Realtree hardwoods high definition green camo, prestretched string and cable. The long riser makes for a very stable shooting platform. This bow has a huge sight window as you can see and sight holes have two mounting locations. What else can you ask for in an extreme hunting and 3D bow. This bow will sell for $599. I will have them ready about April maybe sooner. The reason I went with this riser design is because it resembles a tree branch. A plus for the hunters. The bow is called a Millennium. 


Reply Reply With Quote *

Here is a quote of mine back in 2003 when I was introducing the Millennium at my retail location. I still have this AT account today....It's been a while but it clears up a few things about our technology and our past experience.*


----------



## sinsayers

Happy Thanksgiving guys


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Thanks Rob!! That just help!!!



maitland said:


> December 25th, 2003 08:34 PM#1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CENTURION
> 
> 
> 
> Registered User
> 
> 
> Join Date: Dec 2002Location: Reno, NevadaPosts: 55
> 
> 
> New Bow Line Pic
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a rough Pic. 37" ATA, 28 1/2 riser currently the longest in the industry, 71/2 Brace height, Billet machined aluminum riser, Two piece walnut grip, 305 IBO, True parallel limb design and what a sweet shot it has. The vibration dampeners are installed on the bow. Just a little over 4lbs, Laminated limbs, Realtree hardwoods high definition green camo, prestretched string and cable. The long riser makes for a very stable shooting platform. This bow has a huge sight window as you can see and sight holes have two mounting locations. What else can you ask for in an extreme hunting and 3D bow. This bow will sell for $599. I will have them ready about April maybe sooner. The reason I went with this riser design is because it resembles a tree branch. A plus for the hunters. The bow is called a Millennium.
> 
> 
> Reply Reply With Quote *
> 
> Here is a quote of mine back in 2003 when I was introducing the Millennium at my retail location. I still have this AT account today....It's been a while but it clears up a few things about our technology and our past experience.*


----------



## maitland

Todd, I thought you would like some ammo about the truth.:wink:


----------



## NEVADAPRO

That info really makes me right!!!LOL!!!! Getting it from the horses mouth really does help!! Thanks




maitland said:


> Todd, I thought you would like some ammo about the truth.:wink:


----------



## C Doyle 88

YEH--with a horse----there's only two choices----

Soo if the truth isn't good enough--LOOK OUT---:wink:

Cec


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Let's get this back up top!!!


----------



## roosclan

Well, my bow season is over with out getting a deer. This weekend was my last chance to get out before rifle season, and I spent last night on puke patrol until 2:30am. We had 5 of our 7 boys sick with a stomach flu last night and today. Technically my season goes until January 31, but I just don't think I'll be getting it done. Any deer I get this season will have to be with a rifle this coming weekend. After that... I may go under the knife. My wrist isn't feeling better after 3 weeks, which means I may likely have surgery before Christmas.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Well, that sucks!! Maybe you will have a Christmas miracle!! One good thing is that once on the table, your taste buds won't know if was a rifle or a bow kill!!!LOL!!!!




roosclan said:


> Well, my bow season is over with out getting a deer. Technically it goes until January 31, but with my wrist the way it is, I just don't think I'll be getting it done. My wrist isn't feeling better after 3 weeks, which means I may likely have surgery before Christmas. Any deer I get this season will have to be with a rifle.


----------



## roosclan

NEVADAPRO said:


> Well, that sucks!! Maybe you will have a Christmas miracle!! One good thing is that once on the table, your taste buds won't know if was a rifle or a bow kill!!!LOL!!!!


Ain't that the truth! This is the first year my oldest son gets to hunt with me, so I'm hoping that monster buck I missed survived the other bowhunters and my son can get a shot at him. If not, we'll be very happy with does.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

That would definitely be awesome for you son!! But you're right....he will still be excited with a doe!!! Good luck to both of you!!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Ttt


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Ttt


----------



## archerynutNB

Hey there Rob! 

Haven't been on here much lately. I see you are getting ready to churn out a few more engineering masterpieces. I really like the preliminary peaks of that Halo. This is "my" year for a new hunting bow...so will be really anxious to see the first pics of the finished product. In the meantime.... what about the Halo 31 Cam? Similar to the Ret VTR cam from last year? If its a new design..got any first draft pics of it? Thanks! ...archerynutNB


----------



## animal killer

talked with Rob tonight...ive been getting a few calls from guys around the country looking for these maitland bows...ive got one left in my shop if anyone is looking for a good deal on one. Its a black/camo ret in 28/60. PM me for more details. But cant wait to get a few more Maitlands in my shop for 2012.


----------



## roosclan

So, I can't get a deer when I'm out hunting 90minutes from home, but when I'm in my back yard, I can set corn out while deer are watching me from 30yds away and they come in to 10yds while I'm standing by the fence taking pictures of them. I live in the city limits... across from a school... thus no hunting in my back yard. 10 flippin' yards!

Why, oh why, do I have hunting ethics???:angry::wink:


----------



## flopduster

Does changing the dl on a retribution move the nock point?


----------



## DonsHarley

flopduster said:


> Does changing the dl on a retribution move the nock point?


It does on my VTX cams.


----------



## flopduster

Mine has the VTR cams

??


----------



## Archer74

> Does changing the dl on a retribution move the nock point?


Yes, changing the draw length changes the nock point on the VTR.


----------



## maitland

roosclan said:


> so, i can't get a deer when i'm out hunting 90minutes from home, but when i'm in my back yard, i can set corn out while deer are watching me from 30yds away and they come in to 10yds while i'm standing by the fence taking pictures of them. I live in the city limits... Across from a school... Thus no hunting in my back yard. 10 flippin' yards!
> 
> Why, oh why, do i have hunting ethics???:angry::wink:


*lol!*


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Back to the top!!!!!


----------



## Anynamewilldo

Trying to keep up but has physical weight or ibo of the halo been posted yet?


----------



## bushmasterar15

Anynamewilldo said:


> Trying to keep up but has physical weight or ibo of the halo been posted yet?


Not yet.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Where is every body?!!! Back to the top!!


----------



## Hoythunter01

NEVADAPRO said:


> Where is every body?!!! Back to the top!!


We are all here. Might not see or hear from us, but you are never alone.....LOL


----------



## NEVADAPRO

I feel safer already!!!!!LOL!!!!




Hoythunter01 said:


> We are all here. Might not see or hear from us, but you are never alone.....LOL


----------



## animal killer

when can shops start to order for the bows this year? you all got the pricing set for dealers yet?


----------



## roosclan

NEVADAPRO said:


> Where is every body?!!! Back to the top!!


I've been busy partying! Then I had to get to bed early so I could get up at an ungodly hour this morning to go hunting.


----------



## jonj480

roosclan said:


> I've been busy partying! Then I had to get to bed early so I could get up at an ungodly hour this morning to go hunting.


Nice! Wish I could say the same... Packing and getting ready to move. I am moving in less than 2 weeks - pretty excited though - more land, nicer house, and a killer workshop to make knives in, and tune bows, and I downsized!. Can't wait. It is some awesome deer land, and if I can get permission from the farmer across the river and the one across the street.....

Good luck on your hunt today Roos! Knock one down!


----------



## bushmasterar15

jonj480 said:


> Nice! Wish I could say the same... Packing and getting ready to move. I am moving in less than 2 weeks - pretty excited though - more land, nicer house, and a killer workshop to make knives in, and tune bows, and I downsized!. Can't wait. It is some awesome deer land, and if I can get permission from the farmer across the river and the one across the street.....
> 
> Good luck on your hunt today Roos! Knock one down!


Sounds really good Jon. Can't wait to see some new pics of the property and the knife workshop.


----------



## roosclan

jonj480 said:


> Nice! Wish I could say the same... Packing and getting ready to move. I am moving in less than 2 weeks - pretty excited though - more land, nicer house, and a killer workshop to make knives in, and tune bows, and I downsized!. Can't wait. It is some awesome deer land, and if I can get permission from the farmer across the river and the one across the street.....
> 
> Good luck on your hunt today Roos! Knock one down!


Downsizing?? I'm jealous. OK, not really, but it sounds ideal! I am currently renting a decent sized house with about 3 acres behind it. The deer cross through all the time (as the pictures on the previous page can attest -- didn't get a pic of the 8pt that my boys saw back there). Unfortunately, I'm in town, so hunting is out of the question.

I did manage to get a yearling doe last night with my rifle. I saw all of 2 deer the entire day. The deer that I wanted to shoot was about 200yds off moving out of an island of trees in a farm field, and all the bleating I could do on my call didn't get her to stop. She's a mature doe that is HUGE. I've bumped her before, and I was really hoping to get a good shot at her, since the only buck I've seen on this particular farm is a funky spike (although the huge tree rubs indicate that there's a big boy out there. The rut was messed up this year by the wacky weather). The yearling was the only one that came within range the entire day. Not much meat, but at least will have a little bit of deer burger this year.


----------



## flopduster

Can I get a little tuning help from tha Maitland crew?
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1636530


----------



## Ronin Conan

Why is this on the second page?! Bump to the top where it belongs!

Will there be any more teaser pics/info before christmas?

Now back to my holiday in the states ^_^


----------



## Anynamewilldo

Tell me about it. I really want to know the specs on the halo. Physical weight and Ibo would be good. Are they different cams? Tough waiting.


----------



## maitland

January will be the big unvailing. I will time to time throw out a few teasers as they are available. The wait is tough I know but the pain will be over soon.


----------



## arrowblaster

maitland said:


> January will be the big unvailing. I will time to time throw out a few teasers as they are available. The wait is tough I know but the pain will be over soon.


 Not much time left for teasers!!!!!! Better post some SOON.:wink:


----------



## Dartgt73

I am eager to see the specs on the new HALO. This is my year for a new bow and I am very strongly leaning in this direction. There are no dealers even remotely close to me (closest is 6 hours away) so I'll have to order this sight unseen.


----------



## maitland

The new Halo will have the new Aggressor Cam with a limb contact draw stop. This system will also have a higher letoff that the VTR. As we move closer to final product, It looks like the Halo will be available in 34"ata and 31"ata.


----------



## S&S Archery

Excited to see what the Halo specs end up being.


----------



## ChaseK

Yeehaw! Not long til the '12 models are unveiled!


----------



## olehemlock

You said cam, not cams........things that make you go hhhhhhmmmmmmmm.


maitland said:


> The new Halo will have the new Aggressor Cam with a limb contact draw stop. This system will also have a higher letoff that the VTR. As we move closer to final product, It looks like the Halo will be available in 34"ata and 31"ata.


----------



## archerynutNB

maitland said:


> The new Halo will have the new Aggressor Cam with a limb contact draw stop. This system will also have a higher letoff that the VTR. As we move closer to final product, It looks like the Halo will be available in 34"ata and 31"ata.


:tongue::tongue:.......I Can't wait!!!!!! Wahhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## brokenlittleman

maitland said:


> The new Halo will have the new Aggressor Cam with a limb contact draw stop. This system will also have a higher letoff that the VTR. As we move closer to final product, It looks like the Halo will be available in 34"ata and 31"ata.


Woohoo 34" ATA. Hit 7" BH and I will be shooting it for sure.


----------



## jonj480

maitland said:


> The new Halo will have the new Aggressor Cam with a limb contact draw stop. This system will also have a higher letoff that the VTR. As we move closer to final product, It looks like the Halo will be available in 34"ata and 31"ata.


Oh man, That sounds good! I can't wait! 

Good Morning!


----------



## jonj480

roosclan said:


> Downsizing?? I'm jealous. OK, not really, but it sounds ideal! I am currently renting a decent sized house with about 3 acres behind it. The deer cross through all the time (as the pictures on the previous page can attest -- didn't get a pic of the 8pt that my boys saw back there). Unfortunately, I'm in town, so hunting is out of the question.
> 
> I did manage to get a yearling doe last night with my rifle. I saw all of 2 deer the entire day. The deer that I wanted to shoot was about 200yds off moving out of an island of trees in a farm field, and all the bleating I could do on my call didn't get her to stop. She's a mature doe that is HUGE. I've bumped her before, and I was really hoping to get a good shot at her, since the only buck I've seen on this particular farm is a funky spike (although the huge tree rubs indicate that there's a big boy out there. The rut was messed up this year by the wacky weather). The yearling was the only one that came within range the entire day. Not much meat, but at least will have a little bit of deer burger this year.


Glad ya got some meat in the freezer Roos! I know all about the hunting ethics thing... I can't tell ya how many times I watched them eat apples from my apple tree 15 yards outside my window. I have thought about removing that screen many times!

You still have time to put an arrow in one, right? How much time is left in your season?


----------



## roosclan

jonj480 said:


> Glad ya got some meat in the freezer Roos! I know all about the hunting ethics thing... I can't tell ya how many times I watched them eat apples from my apple tree 15 yards outside my window. I have thought about removing that screen many times!
> 
> You still have time to put an arrow in one, right? How much time is left in your season?


Well, _my_ season is over. Rifle season ends tomorrow (except for antlerless season on Jan 1-8), but the state archery season runs to Jan 31 (antlerless from Jan 1-31). I went out this morning with my oldest, and we saw some does moving on our way out our spot about 90 minutes before sunrise, but nothing after that. Reports from other places around the state are pretty much the same -- nocturnal movement. My wrist injury isn't getting any better, and it was actually hurting just wearing my release strap today, so I don't think it would be wise to do any more hunting.

I think this winter I'll end up going down to the sale barn and buy a llama to butcher. One of the cardiologists I work with bought one last winter for $20. One of the pacemaker reps at work looked up llama meat and found that llama burger sells for over $10/lb.! The stuff is a delicacy! I can get a nice 250lb llama for $20 or so, and that will probably be the cheapest way to put meat in the kids' bellies (and from what I read, it's really good, too -- a cross between beef and lamb). I do my own deer butchering, so butchering a llama won't be too different.


----------



## red44

Llama sounds good if you say it slooow. Exotic even. Hope it's better than sheep.
ML & bow till the end of the year now. Did'nt venture out during SG.


----------



## IsHeBreathing?

Rob, tell me the session is a better shooter than the '11 zeus and I am in, sight unseen.

I shot a 3d shoot today with my new (to me) Maitland today and am impressed. Only the 2nd time in my hands being shot and the score is right up there with my Better Evo scores. Without a stab even today..

Im starting to sound like a fruit to the wife, have not been able to shut up about it since getting home.


----------



## maitland

IsHeBreathing? said:


> Rob, tell me the session is a better shooter than the '11 zeus and I am in, sight unseen.
> 
> I shot a 3d shoot today with my new (to me) Maitland today and am impressed. Only the 2nd time in my hands being shot and the score is right up there with my Better Evo scores. Without a stab even today..
> 
> Im starting to sound like a fruit to the wife, have not been able to shut up about it since getting home.


Lol, well Its a shooter for sure. If you think the Zeus is stable, wait till the Session hits the market. Not tooting my own horn but I don't think I can build a more stable shooting platform than the Session. A spot shooter/FITA shooters dream is what I am trying to accomplish. By design the 2012 riser has a little less weight toward the grip and more toward the ends of the riser on both the Zeus and Session. The balance will be second to none! Still maintaining the 7" brace height on both bows they will shoot lights out. I think you will be impressed.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

I know I can't wait!!! The Zeus will be my Outdoor bow and the Session will be the ultimate Indoor/FITA bow for sure!!!!!!!! Can't wait!!



maitland said:


> Lol, well Its a shooter for sure. If you think the Zeus is stable, wait till the Session hits the market. Not tooting my own horn but I don't think I can build a more stable shooting platform than the Session. A spot shooter/FITA shooters dream is what I am trying to accomplish. By design the 2012 riser has a little less weight toward the grip and more toward the ends of the riser on both the Zeus and Session. The balance will be second to none! Still maintaining the 7" brace height on both bows they will shoot lights out. I think you will be impressed.


----------



## IsHeBreathing?

maitland said:


> Lol, well Its a shooter for sure. If you think the Zeus is stable, wait till the Session hits the market. Not tooting my own horn but I don't think I can build a more stable shooting platform than the Session. A spot shooter/FITA shooters dream is what I am trying to accomplish. By design the 2012 riser has a little less weight toward the grip and more toward the ends of the riser on both the Zeus and Session. The balance will be second to none! Still maintaining the 7" brace height on both bows they will shoot lights out. I think you will be impressed.


Pro shop only or?

The only dealer on your site listed for IL, well, on his web site he doesnt list Maitland.


----------



## animal killer

I will be ordering a halo 31, 34, and maybe a zues for my shop in South dakota. Anyone looking for info on any of the bows ill be more than happy to help you out. Ive helped countless folks calling me asking about the bows. so the word is getting out there and i hope to get more of these bows out to guys in MN and SD


----------



## roosclan

maitland said:


> The new Halo will have the new Aggressor Cam with a limb contact draw stop. This system will also have a higher letoff that the VTR. As we move closer to final product, It looks like the Halo will be available in 34"ata and 31"ata.


Limb draw stop gets me excited! However, your use of the singular... I was hoping for a binary or even a trinary cam, not a single cam. I prefer level nock travel, so please... don't make a modular single cam! Just how harsh is this single cam going to be in order to hit the same IBO as the Retribution?


----------



## maitland

No single cams guys, not from Maitland. Roos it might be a binary/trinary/quadruplequitecontrary.


----------



## j.d.m.

I can't wait to see what is in store for 2012. I am going to be in the market for a new bow, and I am seriously looking at "other than the big 4" companies. I think there will much better quality in the smaller line companies. I really like what Maitland is offering. Now Since I am in PA, finding a dealer so that I can shoot one is another story.


----------



## jonj480

j.d.m. said:


> I really like what Maitland is offering. Now Since I am in PA, finding a dealer so that I can shoot one is another story.


If ya ever find yourself in OH, you are welcome to shoot mine!


----------



## roosclan

maitland said:


> No single cams guys, not from Maitland. Roos it might be a binary/trinary/quadruplequitecontrary.


Ah! An Aggressor Cam and limb draw stop _on each end!_ This warms my heart considerably, or in the words of the Obamapologist himself, Chris Matthews... "a thrill ran up my leg!"


----------



## archerynutNB

maitland said:


> No single cams guys, not from Maitland. Roos it might be a binary/trinary/quadruplequitecontrary.


I didn't think that for a minute Rob! I knew you just forgot the S on the word "Cam". Single just wouldn't be yer style!

But...surely...you must have at least a "Rough"..."Crude"...."Crayon Drawn" even.....slightest little "peek" of the Aggressor" cam configuration....eh?...eh?


----------



## maitland

Ok Carl, here is an early drawing of the cams. These will come in three different sizes. Here is a little tid bit, The large cams on the Session will fit a 35"+ draw length and the small cams on the Halo 31 will fit a 23" draw length. Last year we used two different sizes and this allowed us to give a guy with a shorter draw a more efficient draw cycle. Now we have 3! We can fit a dwarf or godzilla.
View attachment 2012 Cam LG 12082011.pdf


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Rob, is that the cam we discussed? Oh and Merry Christmas!!!



maitland said:


> Ok Carl, here is an early drawing of the cams. These will come in three different sizes. Here is a little tid bit, The large cams on the Session will fit a 35"+ draw length and the small cams on the Halo 31 will fit a 23" draw length. Last year we used two different sizes and this allowed us to give a guy with a shorter draw a more efficient draw cycle. Now we have 3! We can fit a dwarf or godzilla.
> View attachment 1229128


----------



## roosclan

maitland said:


> the small cams on the Halo 31 will fit a 23" draw length.


Hmmm... soon-to-be 12y.o. has a 23" draw length. Will the small cam for the Halo 31 handle 23-27" DL? That would make it possible for my son and I to shoot the same bow with just a change of mods. Of course, I'll have to get a bow press and a lighter set of limbs for him...


----------



## C Doyle 88

NEVADAPRO said:


> Rob, is that the cam we discussed? Oh and Merry Christmas!!!


Please say that it has a "VALLEY"-----not just a point where the ramp hits the wall---

Cec


----------



## animal killer

that cam looks sweet!!!! cant wait to get a halo for myself


----------



## jonj480

Oh man. That sounds like my dream hunting bow! Can't wait. I am probably gonna need a few of them. My boys are wanting to now hunt this year....

Gonna be a very expensive spring.


----------



## archerynutNB

maitland said:


> Ok Carl, here is an early drawing of the cams. These will come in three different sizes. Here is a little tid bit, The large cams on the Session will fit a 35"+ draw length and the small cams on the Halo 31 will fit a 23" draw length. Last year we used two different sizes and this allowed us to give a guy with a shorter draw a more efficient draw cycle. Now we have 3! We can fit a dwarf or godzilla.
> View attachment 1229128


Thanks a bunch Rob! Sincerely, ...This will hold us ti'll after the Holidays. That "shape" is what I wanted to see...I'd say these new models will retain that "smooooth" Maitland draw cycle...and still pack a punch! And thats what I am looking for in a new hunting bow. Gonna drop down to 60 lbs from my 70lb Tribute (set at 66)
I want an easier pull on a cold november morning! 

Thanks again Rob, and enjoy your Christmas with your family.


----------



## fowl_natured

Just curious if anyone knows what a set of 60# VTR Retribution limbs in black would cost? Thanks


----------



## C Doyle 88

fowl_natured said:


> Just curious if anyone knows what a set of 60# VTR Retribution limbs in black would cost? Thanks


I believe they are less than $100.oo--just check your limb deflection and Email rob about what you have and what you want to do----DL/DW/Def ---He'll get it right for you
(the def #'s are on the underside of the limbs)
Cec


----------



## maitland

Cecil is so demanding . You will still be able to shoot the cams with or without the draw stop and adjust the valley. The top cam draw stop was moved from the cable contact to the limb contact so the back wall is solid. For the guys that like to pull through the shot, the stop can be removed.


----------



## jonj480

Sounds awesome Rob, really looking forward to the Halo. I like the idea of the limb stops - and the ability to take them off. It really sounds like you are building a lot of versatility into this year's models to be able to tune to a variety of different tastes. Cant wait to mess with one!


----------



## roosclan

fowl_natured said:


> Just curious if anyone knows what a set of 60# VTR Retribution limbs in black would cost? Thanks


A heck of a lot less than an Eclipse, that's for sure...:wink: You could get that Ret, new limbs, and get your Genetix dipped for less than what the Eclipse will cost.


----------



## C Doyle 88

:angel:


----------



## brokenlittleman

roosclan said:


> A heck of a lot less than an Eclipse, that's for sure...:wink: You could get that Ret, new limbs, and get your Genetix dipped for less than what the Eclipse will cost.


Have you shot the Eclipse Roos? It is a fantastic bow and to me, worth every penny. That being said I would like to shoot a Maitland to see how it compares.


----------



## USNarcher

brokenlittleman said:


> Have you shot the Eclipse Roos? It is a fantastic bow and to me, worth every penny. That being said I would like to shoot a Maitland to see how it compares.


Hey don't be comin in here to our house schleppin some other brand buddy. :wink: I have never seen an NBA but I here they are nice. But no way can it be as sweet as these.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

You tell him Matt!!!LOL!!!!!

We are heading to Large Rodentland (Disneyland) for a week and just wanted to tell you Merry Christmas!! Have a safe and Happy Holiday everyone!!! 

God bless, Todd, Kim, Brandon and Jordyn



USNarcher said:


> Hey don't be comin in here to our house schleppin some other brand buddy. :wink: I have never seen an NBA but I here they are nice. But no way can it be as sweet as these.


----------



## brokenlittleman

USNarcher said:


> Hey don't be comin in here to our house schleppin some other brand buddy. :wink: I have never seen an NBA but I here they are nice. But no way can it be as sweet as these.


Sorry :sad: I have never been more interested in the smaller brands than now so IMO its good for allot of companies. I was very intrigued by the bows last year and I will say if the Maitland is as sweet as ? than I will have one of each brand. If it is sweeter I will be all Maitland. Just need a way to see and shoot one.


----------



## roosclan

brokenlittleman said:


> Have you shot the Eclipse Roos? It is a fantastic bow and to me, worth every penny. That being said I would like to shoot a Maitland to see how it compares.


I had a chance to shoot fowl_natured's Genetix this summer, and it was very nice, so I don't doubt that the Eclipse is a great bow worth the price. However, when you have a chance to get a used Ret + 60# limbs + a dip job on a Genetix + some new duds for the same price as the Eclipse.... When I narrowed my choices down, it was between a New Breed and a Maitland. I still prefer my Retribution's grip and draw cycle, and it balances like a bow with a longer a2a due to the LongRiser Tech. My Ret had a bit less vibe, and of a different resonance, than fowl_natured's Genetix, and I didn't even have a stabilizer on mine. It may not be a binary system like the NBA bows, but it seemed every bit as fast.



brokenlittleman said:


> Sorry :sad: I have never been more interested in the smaller brands than now so IMO its good for allot of companies. I was very intrigued by the bows last year and I will say if the Maitland is as sweet as ? than I will have one of each brand. If it is sweeter I will be all Maitland. Just need a way to see and shoot one.


Having shot both, I can tell you that Maitland and NBA are at the top in quality. I can't speak for NBA's customer service since I've never had to deal with them, but Rob's CS is top notch! If you were in the other "K" state, I'd drive to meet you so you could shoot mine (as long as you can handle a lefty bow). Any plans to take a drive through the Midwest any time soon?:wink:


----------



## brokenlittleman

Thanks for the offer Roos. No plans to drive through the other K state. I have taken 2 chances in the last couple years buying without shooting. One was a huge bust and the other was one of the best purchases I ever made. I will seek out positive feedback on the 2012 line and if I have some money burning a hole in my pocket I will take the chance. Only thing I have ever read about the Maitlands that was questionable was the speed.


----------



## C Doyle 88

brokenlittleman said:


> Thanks for the offer Roos. No plans to drive through the other K state. I have taken 2 chances in the last couple years buying without shooting. One was a huge bust and the other was one of the best purchases I ever made. I will seek out positive feedback on the 2012 line and if I have some money burning a hole in my pocket I will take the chance. Only thing I have ever read about the Maitlands that was questionable was the speed.


Who ever told you Maitland bows were slow ----was simply selling you something----

If you can find a near 40" AtA bow that will real world IBO at 340 and shoot as nice/accuratly as the Zeus I'd like to have one in my hands ---cuz 'til then I won't believe it
But my Zeus WILL while nocking shafts together at 80yds---so take to slow talk some where else----

Cec


----------



## brokenlittleman

Don't believe I ever said slow. What I have heard was not the quickest. My priorities rate shootability, noise/vibe and then speed. My goal is to have all of them.


----------



## brokenlittleman

By the way C Doyle. Thanks for the warm welcome. Just in case you haven't picked up on it I have a genuine interest in the bows unless you speak for the company, then I will take my interest elsewhere as you directed.


----------



## maitland

Ok guys, These are the target prototypes I have been working with.Zeus 37ata 7 1/8bh and Session 40"ata 7 3/4bh.The cams are VTR, not the Aggressor. Both are Longriser Tech bows.


----------



## animal killer

They look awesome!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## compoundbow84

Holly moly, could you sent me that session over here to Germany, that´s a bow i was dreaming of......now you created my dream.

Gratulations for that.
Claus Nowara


----------



## C Doyle 88

Wow Rob that makes my Zeus look small----
I don't shoot indoors--so the session may be a little more than I need BUT I do think I'm going to need another Zeus lefty-----
After searching further I found my valley finally----I've only had the VTR cam bow a couple of weeks you know---

Now if I can get a bunch of these Hoyts sold that I've collected over the yrs I'll order my 3rd Maitland ----I just don't even like to shoot them any more---????---who'd of ever thaught ----you have completely spoiled me------You May Be The candy man of the archery world-----give me one more before they make 'em illegal-----

Glad to hear that you're going to run the lefty's first this yr----ha ha ha ---but clear coat on the bare risers would be a nice offering for this year---I think---

Good shoot'n them MAITLAND Bows
Thanks --Cec


----------



## maitland

Thanks so much you guys. The bows perform flawless. I have a local guy test the target bows out to 101 yards and when he shot the session, he looked at me and just said Wow, wow. Of course I smiled. So far I have had interest from almost every country in the world on the bows. They really enjoy them but I really need a translator to communicate well. I have found a few translation programs on the internet but they dont work well. Its funny, a guy may be asking me about pricing an when I translate it it says something like, " I am from Russia and interest in product, Pickup truck, I hate you, starfish. LOL


----------



## C Doyle 88

Rob--if you had a special offering to the first dealer in the other countries ----they would take care of that for you-----and bring to language to yours with their orders

I would think---but not getting paid to think ---it doesn't always work out

They do look so good Rob---Put them in general discussion as soon as you've got time sooo the guys don't spend their cirstmas money in the wrong places----and they can save it to spend with the candy man "ROB" :tongue::wink:

Cec


----------



## roosclan

brokenlittleman said:


> Don't believe I ever said slow. What I have heard was not the quickest. My priorities rate shootability, noise/vibe and then speed. My goal is to have all of them.


Well, that depends on what you mean by the "quickest." Are they 340fps+ bows? No, they aren't. 330fps is nothing to sneeze at, though. They are rated at 335fps, but I'm not sure if that's bare string or with peep & string leeches installed (which will slow the actual speed down). _Most_ companies rate their IBO with a bare string, which I wish wasn't done. However, there is enough variability in string accessories, that there's no way to really load a string and get your IBO speed correct, as it will vary depending on what is on the string. I think it would give a more realistic IBO speed, though. Maybe IBO and/or ATA needs to make a more accurate specification of how to get official speeds (i.e. 70#, 30", 8gr peep, 40gr of string silencers, etc.).



brokenlittleman said:


> By the way C Doyle. Thanks for the warm welcome. Just in case you haven't picked up on it I have a genuine interest in the bows unless you speak for the company, then I will take my interest elsewhere as you directed.


In most situations I would agree with you, especially when people get free bows to promote the company. Are they promoting the bows because they believe in them and like them, or because they got a free bow? Fortunately, Rob doesn't do that, so even those who end up being on Maitland staff still have to buy their bow. I love my Retribution and I promote Maitland every chance I get because I love this bow and Rob's customer service and commitment to quality. I would love to be on the shooting staff, but would my opinion suddenly mean less because I'm "officially" promoting him -- even though I still have to buy my own bow?



maitland said:


> Ok guys, These are the target prototypes I have been working with.Zeus 37ata 7 1/8bh and Session 40"ata 7 3/4bh.The cams are VTR, not the Aggressor. Both are Longriser Tech bows.
> View attachment 1231898


Hubba hubba! Maybe I need a 3D bow instead of a Halo31...
Which page was your Halo riser on, again?


----------



## maitland

Patrick, your words are never forgotten. I know the guys that have been there for me in the long haul. When the time comes, the rewards will be there.


----------



## archerynutNB

maitland said:


> View attachment 1211027
> 
> 
> Early design work on the Halo31.


Here ya go...hope this works.....well it kinda did LOL!


----------



## C Doyle 88

Rob--what DL/DW/LIMB Def combination was on that Session at the 100yd mark

Cec




maitland said:


> Ok guys, These are the target prototypes I have been working with.Zeus 37ata 7 1/8bh and Session 40"ata 7 3/4bh.The cams are VTR, not the Aggressor. Both are Longriser Tech bows.
> View attachment 1231898


----------



## maitland

28 dl/62lb/68 def on the 13" limb


----------



## petrey10

Just show u know... I went to the website on my phone and when I highlighted the zeus on the main page it said the ibo was 355... then I clicked on the zeus it said 335... not complaining just wanted u to know

But if the zues reached 355 it would definitely b mine

Sent from my Ally using Tapatalk


----------



## maitland

That is a typeo. with current technology, that would be impossible. Thanks for letting us know.


petrey10 said:


> Just show u know... I went to the website on my phone and when I highlighted the zeus on the main page it said the ibo was 355... then I clicked on the zeus it said 335... not complaining just wanted u to know
> 
> But if the zues reached 355 it would definitely b mine
> 
> Sent from my Ally using Tapatalk


----------



## roosclan

archerynutNB said:


> Here ya go...hope this works.....well it kinda did LOL!


Thank you! That is exactly what I was looking for.

Rob, from that picture, it looks like the Halo series will not be center pivot LongRiser Tech? I hope it will end up center pivot similar to the Ret, because I think that is a large part of what contributes to the Retribution being such a steady, _quiet_ hunting bow.


----------



## maitland

All the bows will have a similar signature limb harness that is Maitland. Just like the bows of the past.


roosclan said:


> Thank you! That is exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> Rob, from that picture, it looks like the Halo series will not be center pivot LongRiser Tech? I hope it will end up center pivot similar to the Ret, because I think that is a large part of what contributes to the Retribution being such a steady, _quiet_ hunting bow.


----------



## C Doyle 88

maitland said:


> 28 dl/62lb/68 def on the 13" limb


Thanks Rob


----------



## animal killer

Looking forwaed to seeing some protypes of the halo...not sure which one to get for myself...the 31 or 34?


----------



## C Doyle 88

Rob---just a thaught as a sales tool it might be a good thing to have the drawforce curve plotted for ea cam set with the tuning 0x0 with no tweeking so the buyers could understand better what they were going to recieve ---(might save on service & do overs)---happy shooters---maybe---????


----------



## MICCOX

Ok guy I have been whaching these bows for the last year I would like to know if there is a dealer close to Colorado.
And what kind of speed are you get out of the Zeus at 28" and 60#.
Thanks Mike.


----------



## bow_hunter44

How do (will) the Agressor cams compare to the VTR (or VTX for that matter) cams in terms of draw cycle, valley, and speed? I hate to ask about speed (personally I would trade speed for a more gentle draw cycle and shootability all day long), but others want to know...


----------



## MICCOX

Say Rob it was great talking to you and I will be get with you come some time in Feb. or Mar.
Thanks again Mike.


----------



## sinsayers

I love the shape of the Session, my Zeus is my go-to bow right now but when we get these in the shop I may have to get a new toy. Great work Rob, have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Hoythunter01

Made it home for a couple weeks for Christmas. Sure is nice to park that truck. Looking forward to some string time.

Be safe this Holiday Season !!


----------



## Shpil

maitland said:


> Its funny, a guy may be asking me about pricing an when I translate it it says something like, " I am from Russia and interest in product, Pickup truck, I hate you, starfish. LOL


I'm from Russia. Hello and Merry Christmas everyone. I wonder how can I get my own Zeus (i'm really impressed with its riser). By the way is it new Zeus at the left on the photo or I missed something?


----------



## USNarcher

Yes the Zeus is the one on the left. You can send Rom a private message(he is maitland on here) or give him a phone call.


----------



## MICCOX

MICCOX said:


> Ok guy I have been whaching these bows for the last year I would like to know if there is a dealer close to Colorado.
> And what kind of speed are you get out of the Zeus at 28" and 60#.
> Thanks Mike.


Come on guys cant some one help me out here.
Mike


----------



## USNarcher

Mike no dealers is Colorado as far as I know. Give Rob a call. As for speed what arrow configuration are you looking for.


----------



## bushmasterar15

MICCOX said:


> Ok guy I have been whaching these bows for the last year I would like to know if there is a dealer close to Colorado.
> And what kind of speed are you get out of the Zeus at 28" and 60#.
> Thanks Mike.


Mike,
I have the Zeus VTR 29/60 shooting a Harvest Time HT-3 around a 360grn arrow 303-305fps. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## MICCOX

Say thanks gays.


----------



## maitland

LOL, Mike you have a typo. Matt is calling me Rom, sounds like a mythological warrior. Ah and Russia is in the house and he speaks English! Merry Christmas to you my friend.


----------



## vkrules

Greetings from down under.Like the looks of the session, can't wait to see the full specs on it.


----------



## maitland

Australia, thanks so much.


vkrules said:


> Greetings from down under.Like the looks of the session, can't wait to see the full specs on it.


----------



## marcop

Christmas greeting to all on AT and have good 1 
Maitland Importer and Distributor 
South Africa


----------



## MICCOX

Say I would like to thank all you guys for the help.
I will be saving my money to get one of Rob bow when he releases them.
Thanks again Mike


----------



## USNarcher

maitland said:


> LOL, Mike you have a typo. Matt is calling me Rom, sounds like a mythological warrior. Ah and Russia is in the house and he speaks English! Merry Christmas to you my friend.


Rom, Rob The Master it's all good. Keepin up with the PR is a rough job. My bow in the mail yet?:tongue:


----------



## Shpil

So what about specs of new Zeus?


----------



## C Doyle 88

maitland said:


> LOL, Mike you have a typo. Matt is calling me Rom, sounds like a mythological warrior. Ah and Russia is in the house and he speaks English! Merry Christmas to you my friend.


"ROB"----When I call you Candy man ---it's not a typo----a day w/o my Zeus or the Ret in my hand and I start going into withdrawl----
Cec


----------



## USNarcher

Word


----------



## maitland

Marco is our go to guy in SA. Merry Christmas Marco.


marcop said:


> Christmas greeting to all on AT and have good 1
> Maitland Importer and Distributor
> South Africa


----------



## maitland

The candy man says Merry Christmas to everyone and God bless.


----------



## C Doyle 88

:thumbs_up :wink:


----------



## paulfromaus

hi from Sydney Australia.
i'll be orderering a zeus or session when they're released.
could be the angle of pic but the session looks massive compared to the zeus.
looks more than just 3 inches longer ata and how heavy must it be.
i'm believe the session is designed to be a tournament bow and thats exactly what i want.
a 90m shooter for fita tournaments. 
someone commented that the session would be his indoor bow. 
why not outdoor? is the smaller zeus better in a windy 90m shoot than the session?
if not, where does that leave the zeus? perhaps a multi-purpose buw


----------



## marcop

Thankx Rob back at you


----------



## USNarcher

paulfromaus said:


> hi from Sydney Australia.
> i'll be orderering a zeus or session when they're released.
> could be the angle of pic but the session looks massive compared to the zeus.
> looks more than just 3 inches longer ata and how heavy must it be.
> i'm believe the session is designed to be a tournament bow and thats exactly what i want.
> a 90m shooter for fita tournaments.
> someone commented that the session would be his indoor bow.
> why not outdoor? is the smaller zeus better in a windy 90m shoot than the session?
> if not, where does that leave the zeus? perhaps a multi-purpose buw


The Zeus is a great all around tournament bow. I am sure that the Session will be labled an awesome spot bow indoors or out.


----------



## C Doyle 88

paulfromaus said:


> hi from Sydney Australia.
> i'll be orderering a zeus or session when they're released.
> could be the angle of pic but the session looks massive compared to the zeus.
> looks more than just 3 inches longer ata and how heavy must it be.
> i'm believe the session is designed to be a tournament bow and thats exactly what i want.
> a 90m shooter for fita tournaments.
> someone commented that the session would be his indoor bow.
> why not outdoor? is the smaller zeus better in a windy 90m shoot than the session?
> 
> 
> if not, where does that leave the zeus? perhaps a multi-purpose buw


Paul---see post #24-----http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1646431----the angle is more real to scale of size---I'm quite sure the Session will plenty flat shooting for a 90m bow---and a joy to shoot

Cec


----------



## MICCOX

Say I would like to thank Rob and avery one that I have talk with you all have been great help.
Now I have to start saving my money.
Thanks again Mike.


----------



## paulfromaus

thanks cec for alerting me to the other maitland thread


----------



## animal killer

When is the release date..?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MICCOX

It is sounding like it will be med jan.


----------



## animal killer

MICCOX said:


> It is sounding like it will be med jan.


Ok that's what I was thinking as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archerynutNB

maitland said:


> The candy man says Merry Christmas to everyone and God bless.


Right back at ya "Candy Man"!!...Or should I say "Candy Architect"!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

*Merry Christmas Everyone!!!!! Have a safe and Happy Holiday Season!!!!*


----------



## MICCOX

Back at you buddy.


----------



## bushmasterar15

MERRY CHRISTMAS to everyone in the MAITLAND FAMILY


----------



## archerynutNB

Well...last night, I made the decision on a Maitland Halo 31" for my new hunting bow!!!!!

....Now to find some coin!.....lets see.....couch cushions....truck ashtray.....ahhh...I got it.......ask the wife!!


----------



## Hoythunter01

Merry Christmas to everyone !!

Been waiting for Friday to get here. Going to Robs this evening to shoot the Session. I'm pretty excited about this bow. So........


.......i'm off to see the Wizard, the wonderful Wizard named Rob !!


----------



## MICCOX

Say Mike let us know what you thank of the new cam.


----------



## C Doyle 88

Unless Rob just got some ready ---the first Session had VTR cams ---that's what is showing in the Pics


----------



## MICCOX

Hoythunter01 said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone !!
> 
> Been waiting for Friday to get here. Going to Robs this evening to shoot the Session. I'm pretty excited about this bow. So........
> 
> 
> .......i'm off to see the Wizard, the wonderful Wizard named Rob !!


Say we are waiting for the report on the Session and the new cams.
Dont hold out on us.


----------



## archerynutNB

Does anyone know what "camo" options the Halo will be offered in? 

I went back and checked Robs posts to find some hint, but couldn't find any.


----------



## USNarcher

MICCOX said:


> Say we are waiting for the report on the Session and the new cams.
> Dont hold out on us.


I am pretty sure that the Session he has set up is with VTR cams



archerynutNB said:


> Does anyone know what "camo" options the Halo will be offered in?
> 
> I went back and checked Robs posts to find some hint, but couldn't find any.


Not sure that has been decided yet but I am sure that Rob will chime in and let everyone know


----------



## C Doyle 88

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## C Doyle 88

In case you started w/ the last page here they are----and Merry Christmas



maitland said:


> Ok guys, These are the target prototypes I have been working with.Zeus 37ata 7 1/8bh and Session 40"ata 7 3/4bh.The cams are VTR, not the Aggressor. Both are Longriser Tech bows.
> View attachment 1231898


----------



## Hoythunter01

If I haven't said it yet, everyone have a safe Holiday Season.


----------



## maitland

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Merry Christmas Rob and Family. Thanks for everything you have done for me and thanks for giving all of us an awesome option of bows to shoot!! Here's to the finest bows on the market and to the person who designs them!!!

Everyone have a safe and Happy Holiday Season and a Happy New Year!! God bless




maitland said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## C Doyle 88

I second that Todd---Thanks Rob and your home support group----Merry Christmas---

Cec


----------



## USNarcher

Merry Christmas everyone and a Great Happy Maitland Year. It's gonna be a good one.


----------



## svbbubba

Rob remember i got one of the first Halo -lefty Black-Camo spoken for ...got the Email to proof it :wink:....Merry-Xmas everyone...


----------



## animal killer

Merry Christmas everyone!!!!


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning avery one.
I hope you all had a great Christmas.


----------



## svbbubba

svbbubba said:


> Rob remember i got one of the first Halo -lefty Black-Camo spoken for ...got the Email to proof it :wink:....Merry-Xmas everyone...


.....my bad........Prove it...:thumbs_up


----------



## bushmasterar15

Time to order some new arrows and finish setting up for indoor spots. Going to be another great year.


----------



## DimeTimeTom

hey all dropped in to say late merry Christmas and a happy new year to the maitlanders.

That session is one amazing looking bow. I would be all over an upgrade from my Gen1 zeus...that is of course...if i still had a job ukey:ukey:ukey:
Good luck to everyone this spot season.


----------



## John Stevens

I hope all Maitland archers had a festive Xmas and are now looking forward to a prosperous 2012. A few days ago a picture was taken of me shooting at 50m with a Zeus at 54lbs. It was one of those very rare pictures which captured string oscillation at the point of release. You would expect this picture to be only possible using a super high speed camera. It was however taken with a Samsung Galaxy smartphone. Check this out ! (Rob thought that this was a "photo shopped" picture)


----------



## ChaseK

Hey guys sorry I'm late gettin to y'all but Merry Xmas and hope y'all enjoyed your time with your family and friends. 

Can't wait for the new year with MaitlandUSA and 3D season right around the corner. 

I'm ready to let my Zeus loose!


----------



## MICCOX

John Stevens said:


> I hope all Maitland archers had a festive Xmas and are now looking forward to a prosperous 2012. A few days ago a picture was taken of me shooting at 50m with a Zeus at 54lbs. It was one of those very rare pictures which captured string oscillation at the point of release. You would expect this picture to be only possible using a super high speed camera. It was however taken with a Samsung Galaxy smartphone. Check this out ! (Rob thought that this was a "photo shopped" picture)
> View attachment 1238494


Man that looked like a dry fire when I frist seen the pic.
But that is a great pic.


----------



## C Doyle 88

John Stevens said:


> I hope all Maitland archers had a festive Xmas and are now looking forward to a prosperous 2012. A few days ago a picture was taken of me shooting at 50m with a Zeus at 54lbs. It was one of those very rare pictures which captured string oscillation at the point of release. You would expect this picture to be only possible using a super high speed camera. It was however taken with a Samsung Galaxy smartphone. Check this out ! (Rob thought that this was a "photo shopped" picture)
> View attachment 1238494


Naw----"you don't need to worry about string paradox with a release"----WAIT what's that -----:wink:

Your just trying to start a rethink about compound shooters / arrow rests / release style / and general shot methods

We can always say ---"Its just the way John is doing it ----I don't have to worry cuz I don't do it that way"----now I feel better---

Could make a fun thread in Gen Disc----thanks for sharing John---really Coool-----and you should try to do something about that---glad MINE doesn't look like that :wink:

Good shoot'n ---specially with that disability that you have 

Cec


----------



## John Stevens

Incidently, That shot was a perfect "X" at 50m (even with the 'disability' Mr Doyle as you put it) shot with a Carter Hinge (2Moons) back tension. A few weeks ago I shot a 1381 PB with the Zeus with this so called 'disability' - not too bad as I have put 5800 shots so far through this bow.


----------



## marcop

You Tell them Buddy  " Disabilty or not still 1 sweet shooter


----------



## John Stevens

Hey Marcop - you also did your bit a few months ago with your 'disability' taking a National Indoor title as well !


----------



## C Doyle 88

John Stevens said:


> Incidently, That shot was a perfect "X" at 50m (even with the 'disability' Mr Doyle as you put it) shot with a Carter Hinge (2Moons) back tension. A few weeks ago I shot a 1381 PB with the Zeus with this so called 'disability' - not too bad as I have put 5800 shots so far through this bow.


1381---that's great shoot'n---
I started to say that if this was one of those hows my form posts---I could see one thing that might improve your shot you're not GRINN'n --have'n that much fun shoot'n you ootta be Grinn'n 

Good shoot'n John ---bet a 1400 would make you grinn--it's a small club--let us know if you get there

Cec


----------



## USNarcher

John Stevens said:


> Incidently, That shot was a perfect "X" at 50m (even with the 'disability' Mr Doyle as you put it) shot with a Carter Hinge (2Moons) back tension. A few weeks ago I shot a 1381 PB with the Zeus with this so called 'disability' - not too bad as I have put *5800* shots so far through this bow.


That's all. Did you just get it for Christmas? :tongue:


----------



## John Stevens

Had the Zeus since September and retired my Bowtech Constitution.


----------



## Hoythunter01

DimeTimeTom said:


> hey all dropped in to say late merry Christmas and a happy new year to the maitlanders.
> 
> That session is one amazing looking bow. I would be all over an upgrade from my Gen1 zeus...that is of course...if i still had a job ukey:ukey:ukey:
> Good luck to everyone this spot season.


Just got done installing the upgrade on my Death Dealer Zeus. What a difference that made. Talk about lighting a fire under it's azz...LOL


----------



## marcop

Hey JS what with the “disability “ of the neck fusion and the pinched nerve in the lower back on the day I think the aka should have been the come back kid LOL  properly the reason why I shot so dam well didn’t give a second thought on the day just did my thing no pain no gain LOL


----------



## bushmasterar15

ttt


----------



## C Doyle 88

marcop said:


> Hey JS what with the “disability “ of the neck fusion and the pinched nerve in the lower back on the day I think the aka should have been the come back kid LOL  properly the reason why I shot so dam well didn’t give a second thought on the day just did my thing no pain no gain LOL


OK OK if I wasn't over 70 yrs old I'd likely feel bad about my choice of words---as I was making a point of the string paradox---that we all have ///but most won't admitt to ---not tork---not lateral anything --just plain PARADOX---
sOOO I DO JUST FEEL lucky TO BE ABLE TO PICK UP MY MAITLAND BOW and take it outside 
I wish we COULD recreate that shot/pic time after time to see how much the depth/length/frequency changed with small changes in technique--setup---and ????

Thanks for sharing 
Cec


----------



## USNarcher

John Stevens said:


> Had the Zeus since September and retired my Bowtech Constitution.


Just giving you a hard time John. The Zeus is the first bow that made me put my Commander into retirement. I was beginning to think that I would never shoot another bow.


----------



## USNarcher

So Mr. Doyle are you going to go to any of the shoot ups? I am considering making the trek down there. I have 2 up here next weekend.


----------



## marcop

Hey CD88 this 70yr old will take you on any time any place LOL  have good 1 buddy


----------



## C Doyle 88

USNarcher said:


> So Mr. Doyle are you going to go to any of the shoot ups? I am considering making the trek down there. I have 2 up here next weekend.


Mr. Doyle was my dad--he's been gone for yrs---
I doubt if I will-- my creative thing is going like crazy ----I have something I know you'll want to see and shoot---so I'm just working on it all the time between shooting as much as I can also----may not get to the range even 'til Feb. ??---give me a PM if you do come down and if I have something showable I'll try to bring it by

Cec---!!!!!


----------



## USNarcher

C Doyle 88 said:


> Mr. Doyle was my dad--he's been gone for yrs---
> I doubt if I will-- my creative thing is going like crazy ----I have something I know you'll want to see and shoot---so I'm just working on it all the time between shooting as much as I can also----may not get to the range even 'til Feb. ??---give me a PM if you do come down and if I have something showable I'll try to bring it by
> 
> Cec---!!!!!


Will do


----------



## maitland

Well, ever since the prototypes were posted, the phone has been ringing off the hook! I think we are finally getting some recognition as I feel the pressure. Keep it together Rob, keep it together....


----------



## bushmasterar15

Come on your the Mad Scientist (evil laugh) your ready to take over the world.


----------



## C Doyle 88

bushmasterar15 said:


> Come on your the Mad Scientist (evil laugh) your ready to take over the world.


Yeh--'sept the funny part is ---he already has taken over ---ROB--- just doesn't know it yet :thumbs_up:wink:


----------



## USNarcher

maitland said:


> Well, ever since the prototypes were posted, the phone has been ringing off the hook! I think we are finally getting some recognition as I feel the pressure. Keep it together Rob, keep it together....


Yeah tell me about it.  I think that you gonna owe me a few ice cold barley pops in Vegas


----------



## ChaseK

What would yall recommend for aftermarket strings for the Zeus? Gettin her ready for 3d season


----------



## animal killer

ChaseK said:


> What would yall recommend for aftermarket strings for the Zeus? Gettin her ready for 3d season


I would give vaportrail strings a try. some of the best ive used!!


----------



## USNarcher

If I am not mistaken they are VT on your bow. Go with anyone that you really like there are so many or you can use my guy Cory xXx Archery


----------



## JC280

Here is my newly acquired Zeus VTR. New strings and rest. My mods should be here any day now and then I will be ready to take her outside.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Nice looking rig.


----------



## C Doyle 88

Another Maitland beauty---enjoy


----------



## animal killer

Can't wait to see the halo!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## morgano

Hi, 2011 Retribution VTR 50-60# LARGE CAM owners , what is your limb def number ???


----------



## C Doyle 88

morgano said:


> Hi, 2011 Retribution VTR 50-60# LARGE CAM owners , what is your limb def number ???


Mine is 135---but as I got it --it wasn't a 50-60# bow----the def is related to the DL of the bow also ----

If your DL is good for your shooting and you DW with the bolts tight is a little low you can get it up by bringing the AtA in closer with string and cables
If it is high then let out the AtA a little and you'll see the wt change a little this will tell you where you need to go

If you look at the tuning instructions for the VTX cams it does mention this tuning atribute (and it applies to all of the cams) it is the nature of these bows preload-vs-wt-vs-AtA----
It is really nice once you get used to it---have fun with it----you can talk to Rob about a limb change also ---they aren't a lot of --$$$

Cec


----------



## morgano

My DL is 28" , and have large cam in Retribution. Limbs that im looking, have bp 115 11 def number, seller says they are 50-60#, so do anybody know better?????


----------



## roosclan

morgano said:


> My DL is 28" , and have large cam in Retribution. Limbs that im looking, have bp 115 11 def number, seller says they are 50-60#, so do anybody know better?????


Well, my 60-70# Retribution VTR with large cams says "BP 135 11." Draw length is irrelevant to what is on the limbs, as the limbs are the same and the draw length module is what changes.


----------



## MICCOX

Happy new years to avery one.


----------



## morgano

So , smaller number , less poundage ?

Happy new year everybody !


----------



## a/c guy

morgano said:


> So , smaller number , less poundage ?
> 
> Happy new year everybody !


Yes, lower numbers, lower poundage. It's the first set of numbers that are deflection, the second set is the year of production.


----------



## archerynutNB

"Happy New Year" Rob! And to all of you fellow "Maitland" lovers!! 

Here's to a safe, prosperous, and enjoyable 2012. Both in the woods, and on the range shooting our "Maitlands"!


----------



## Hoythunter01

archerynutNB said:


> "Happy New Year" Rob! And to all of you fellow "Maitland" lovers!!
> 
> Here's to a safe, prosperous, and enjoyable 2012. Both in the woods, and on the range shooting our "Maitlands"!


X2 Brother...!!


----------



## maitland

Happy New Year Everyone!!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

And to you Rob!!! Let's make this a fantastic year for Maitland USA!!!!!!


----------



## C Doyle 88

More shoot'n for 2012-----:thumbs_up :thumbs_up

Cec


----------



## bushmasterar15

Can't wait to see some Sessions and Halo pics.


----------



## morgano

I have 2011 VTR Zeus large cam #1 mod, to make it 29".
I use the shortest draw lenght post to get 29".
Bow is timed and sync'd , but the A to A is 1/4"to short, and can't twist anything more open , no twist anymore? And cams are starting to open . what to do??
Am i doing something wrong. Or short cables and strings. Have anybody notice anything like that.


----------



## morgano

Is there any downside , when you dont have any twist in strings??


----------



## a/c guy

morgano said:


> I have 2011 VTR Zeus large cam #1 mod, to make it 29".
> I use the shortest draw lenght post to get 29".
> Bow is timed and sync'd , but the A to A is 1/4"to short, and can't twist anything more open , no twist anymore? And cams are starting to open . what to do??
> Am i doing something wrong. Or short cables and strings. Have anybody notice anything like that.


A to A is only approx. What's your max. poundage?


----------



## morgano

I have bolt's open now to get minimum poundage , it's 59#-60#. I am just wondering , do i have to worried a string/cable having no twists ,when using shortest draw lenght post.


----------



## edgerat

Starting the new year off right with the addition of two new Maitland bows to our house. Bought a Zeus for myself in blue and a Retribution in red for my wife. Pretty stoked to get them here and get back into this sport I have missed so much!
Isaac


----------



## jonj480

Good morning everyone! Happy New Year! I have been out of it for a little while moving over the holidays. The new bows look awesome!


----------



## USNarcher

Hey guys I hope that everyone survived the New Years celebrations without too much craziness. The serious indoor shootin starts this weekend and I am actually looking forward to it. If there is anyone out there that is interested I need to make room for the 2012's so I am going to part with my red Zeus. It is RH, 60#, black limbs and SD black VTR cams. I will make someone a smokin deal and if you need some target accessories I need to make room for new ones of those too. So if you is interested shoot me a PM. This won't go into the classifieds because I am only interested in giving Maitland followers a deal.


----------



## a/c guy

morgano said:


> I have bolt's open now to get minimum poundage , it's 59#-60#. I am just wondering , do i have to worried a string/cable having no twists ,when using shortest draw lenght post.


The only problem with little to no twists would be peep rotation. It might not stay where you want it.


----------



## C Doyle 88

Hey Matt ---you got enough accessories to make that Zeus into a LEFTY---?? :wink:


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Can't you just turn it upside-down????? LOL!!!!!!



C Doyle 88 said:


> Hey Matt ---you got enough accessories to make that Zeus into a LEFTY---?? :wink:


----------



## animal killer

Looking good here guys...im going to be starting my indoor league on friday.


----------



## USNarcher

NEVADAPRO said:


> Can't you just turn it upside-down????? LOL!!!!!!


that's what I thought.


----------



## USNarcher

Hey guys. I am not backing out of my offer.....completely......but. I had offered to send Alan (nuts&bolts) my Zeus to play with. I hadn't heard back from him so I posted the offer yesterday. Well he did get back to me first, he was on vacation. Anyway, sorry but I am going to send it to him to get his expert tuning and shooting opinions. This will benefit everyone. He is very well respected on here and I value his honest opinion. This will also benefit Rob and the growth of Maitland bows. So all that being said, sorry for backing out but it may still be available after the eval from Alan, that is if he doesn't decide to give it back.


----------



## edgerat

I am sending both new Maitland's to Tom so that he can get some time with them as well. My wife and I get the ultimate benefit out of it by having bows strung and tuned by one of the best but, Tom seemed to enjoy working on Lee's bow and it will be nice for him to get to test out two correct-handed bows for a change....  
isaac


----------



## edgerat

I just read through a thread in the DIY where N&B was contributing HEAVILY. Dude is wicked smart.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Let's get this back to the top!!!!


----------



## Stage12

that zeus looks amazing, if i didnt just get an elite... or maybe i should get one anyways... you only live once right?


----------



## maitland

I don't see anything wrong with having more than one bow.


Stage12 said:


> that zeus looks amazing, if i didnt just get an elite... or maybe i should get one anyways... you only live once right?


----------



## kwruppi

I`m playing with the idea of buying a Maitland Zeus for the use of FITA Outdoor, Indoor and Field.
For Matt´s - USNarcher - Zeus I have been to slow:wink:, therefore it has to be a new 2012 bow.

But which cam would be the best, the VTR or should I wait for the Agressor cam?

Thank´s

Klaus


----------



## C Doyle 88

maitland said:


> I don't see anything wrong with having more than one bow.


:mg: If you keep them all for yourself--what will WE D0000 :wink: ????

Cec


----------



## Koorsboom

> I am going to send it to him to get his expert tuning and shooting opinions


Fantastic ... please keep us updated on what he says. What about then starting a dedicated Maitland set-up and tuning thread. Not that is is difficult to set up and tune the bow, but it is nice to have all the tools in one tool box


----------



## roosclan

kwruppi said:


> I`m playing with the idea of buying a Maitland Zeus for the use of FITA Outdoor, Indoor and Field.
> For Matt´s - USNarcher - Zeus I have been to slow:wink:, therefore it has to be a new 2012 bow.
> 
> But which cam would be the best, the VTR or should I wait for the Agressor cam?
> 
> Thank´s
> 
> Klaus


If it's going to be for FITA, Indoor, and Field, you might be better served by getting a Session since you might have to buy a 2012 model.


----------



## kwruppi

If the Session could go near 300fps with 28" DL at 60lbs and 315gr. would be my choice.


----------



## C Doyle 88

kwruppi said:


> If the Session could go near 300fps with 28" DL at 60lbs and 315gr. would be my choice.


That's why I was trying to get Rob to post some real world speeds for the Session----

But if it's any concern----I have had my Zeus shooting that fast and more w/a little under 60lb and less DL 27-271/2 I don't keep accurate figures because it's just casual interest for me ---and I too like to be about that fast ---while getting the forgiveness that the geometry of Rob's bow allow---

Hey Rob --you'd better send me one of those Sessions so that I can answer ALL these questions for you :wink: specially seeing that you are building the lefties first this yr---HA HA HA HA 

Cec


----------



## roosclan

Next questions:

1) Will the Aggressor cam/limb system be available as a retrofit kit for the 2011 Retribution?

2) If not, with my 27" draw length, will I get any performance improvement by switching from my large VTR cams to the small VTR cams?

Either way, I'll probably send it to get Crackerized.


----------



## morgano

Hi, i need little help.
I have 2011 VTR Zeus, it's been starting making some sound, around the bottom cam somewhere , creaking , squeaking kind of??.
I been trying to locate the sound, but haven't figured out. Please someone smarter help me!
Appreciate all the answers.


----------



## a/c guy

roosclan said:


> Next questions:
> 
> 1) Will the Aggressor cam/limb system be available as a retrofit kit for the 2011 Retribution?
> 
> 2) If not, with my 27" draw length, will I get any performance improvement by switching from my large VTR cams to the small VTR cams?
> 
> Either way, I'll probably send it to get Crackerized.


I believe you would get more speed from the VTR short draw cams. But you'd also have to change limbs (to keep the same draw weight), strings and cables.
I don't know about the Aggressor cams.


----------



## USNarcher

morgano said:


> Hi, i need little help.
> I have 2011 VTR Zeus, it's been starting making some sound, around the bottom cam somewhere , creaking , squeaking kind of??.
> I been trying to locate the sound, but haven't figured out. Please someone smarter help me!
> Appreciate all the answers.


Back away it's gonna blow. JK It is most likely coming from the area where the limbs contact the riser. It is very common. You can put some grease in there or keep shooting it like I did and it will go away. It is quite nerve racking though I admit. Now I am saying this is most likely the place. If you can put it in a draw board to confirm.


----------



## C Doyle 88

USNarcher said:


> Back away it's gonna blow. JK It is most likely coming from the area where the limbs contact the riser. It is very common. You can put some grease in there or keep shooting it like I did and it will go away. It is quite nerve racking though I admit. Now I am saying this is most likely the place. If you can put it in a draw board to confirm.


Also --are your limb bolts tightened fully against the riser---if not what's your DW vs bow peak wt
Cec


----------



## JC280

I guess the Zeus is shooting ok. 40 yard robin hood today.

FYI - 150 grain pin points will destroy what ever they hit.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Try tightening the bottom cam mod bolt! It will make a popping sound as you draw the bow if not tight. It won't hurt the bow but I would definitely tighten the bolt! 



morgano said:


> Hi, i need little help.
> I have 2011 VTR Zeus, it's been starting making some sound, around the bottom cam somewhere , creaking , squeaking kind of??.
> I been trying to locate the sound, but haven't figured out. Please someone smarter help me!
> Appreciate all the answers.


----------



## roosclan

a/c guy said:


> I believe you would get more speed from the VTR short draw cams. But you'd also have to change limbs (to keep the same draw weight), strings and cables.
> I don't know about the Aggressor cams.


Strings and cables I expect, but limbs? I didn't think there was that much difference between the cams.


----------



## a/c guy

roosclan said:


> Strings and cables I expect, but limbs? I didn't think there was that much difference between the cams.



Smaller cams will change the "leverage" applied to the ends of the limbs, which would affect the DW.
How much the change would be, I don't know.


----------



## jonj480

Hey all, Traded my last Elite and got a Zeus coming! I am pretty excited, I'm going to get more serious about competing this season, and can't wait to get my hands on a Zeus! I can't imagine shooting a bow more stable than my Retribution, I'm pretty sure I will be blown away.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Jon how you been? You will love the Zeus. Did you get the VTR or VTX Zeus?


----------



## C Doyle 88

HEY---BACK THERE---HOWS THE ATA SHOW GOING FOR THE MAITLAND KLAN

Cec


----------



## jonj480

Hey Mark! I been good, finally starting to get settled after the move. I got a 2011 VTR Zeus. Pretty excited about it. It was an opportunity that came up and I couldn't walk by it. I'm gonna set it up as a dedicated target bow. I sold my last target bow a little while ago, and want to start competing again this summer - maybe even get serious....

It will be a different cam system to learn as my Retribution is a VTX, but I don't think it will be too difficult. It worked out perfect, I did an even up swap - 2011 Zeus with a full target set up for the Z28 with a full hunting set up. We both shipped today. I absolutely can't wait. Now I just need to get my hands on a 29" Mod for it. Anybody have one they might want to part with?

It has 70lb limbs on it now, I want to shoot it a bit first, but may want to swap to 60lb limbs as well. Probably got to figure that out too.


----------



## bushmasterar15

That sounds good. Can't wait to see your setup when it comes in.


----------



## morgano

Update for the squeak sound of Zeus. 

Poundage was lowest around 60# , squeaking starts FIRST inches of draw.
Then i turn bolts to max 70#, squeaking starts LAST inches of draw.????
I'm confused , can't locate the sound???


----------



## C Doyle 88

Knowing that it changed with the limb bolt movement it sounds like the block vs riser housing
I have had no noise at all for 9mo and with two bows----but I lubed the limb bolts on the first day that I picked them up--
what I would try is while the bolts are down --lube the portion that extends beyond the riser base(with grease)--then remove the locking bolts so you can get all that lubed thread up into the riser threads when you back the limb bolts out that far ---at that time lub the upper threads that were in the riser and a little around the limb mount block and bolt--
They will always shoot best with the limb blocks down tight ---I would consider getting 60lb limbs from Rob and shooting with the bolts tight and fine tune with the AtA for the desired DW Give me a PM if you want to talk some more
Cec


----------



## USNarcher

C Doyle 88 said:


> HEY---BACK THERE---HOWS THE ATA SHOW GOING FOR THE MAITLAND KLAN
> 
> Cec


No Maitland at the ATA.


----------



## roosclan

USNarcher said:


> No Maitland at the ATA.


You know, I think being at the ATA would be a big help for Rob's exposure to dealers from all over.


----------



## maitland

Guys better vote on the "best 2012 lineup" thread in the general. Maitland needs a few more votes


----------



## arrowblaster

Well, I have one of the last new Retributions on it's way to me!!! Can't wait to shoot it in about 2 weeks! ( recoup from rotator surgery )


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Hi Cecil, because of Rob's limb bolt/block attachment point, Maitlands will perform the same whether the limbs are as tight (highest poundage) as they will go or backed out as far as they will go (I am not talking about arrow speed...before that debate starts!!!LOL!!!). Rob's limb pocket/block design allows the limbs to stay in the limb pocket no matter where the limbs are in the bows poundage range. While what you are saying about most bows performance varying as the poundage gets backed out (goes lower), this is definitely not the case with Rob's design. Most bows, when you back the poundage down, the string and cables get somewhat spongy. Not so with the Maitland design. 

Forgive me if we are talking about two different things!!!!LOL!!! I just wanted to clarify to potential new buyers just one of the many cool and very significantly different designs of Rob's!! And WAY more is coming!!!!!!!!

Thanks and God bless, Todd




C Doyle 88 said:


> Knowing that it changed with the limb bolt movement it sounds like the block vs riser housing
> I have had no noise at all for 9mo and with two bows----but I lubed the limb bolts on the first day that I picked them up--
> what I would try is while the bolts are down --lube the portion that extends beyond the riser base(with grease)--then remove the locking bolts so you can get all that lubed thread up into the riser threads when you back the limb bolts out that far ---at that time lub the upper threads that were in the riser and a little around the limb mount block and bolt--
> They will always shoot best with the limb blocks down tight ---I would consider getting 60lb limbs from Rob and shooting with the bolts tight and fine tune with the AtA for the desired DW Give me a PM if you want to talk some more
> Cec


----------



## Archer74

How far can you back out the limb bolt? My Ret isn't going below 65 lbs. The bottom of the limb bolt is flush with the riser. Can I back it out further? I would like to get it down to 60 lbs.


----------



## edgerat

maitland said:


> Guys better vote on the "best 2012 lineup" thread in the general. Maitland needs a few more votes


already did!!!! I voted for Bowtech  PSYCH!


----------



## maitland

Ok did a little real world speeds with the Halo31 tonight. Now this is with a peep and loop installed. Peep is a large 5/16 hunter at 19 grains. Loop I didnt check. 29" draw, 66# 350gr arrow, 307fps. Same specs with a 400gr arrow, 292fps. This was done with the 7"bh prototype at 70% letoff. The final Halo will have a 6.5"bh so I think we are doing ok in the speed category. Did I mention that the nock travel is perfect and you can expect a bullet hole everytime.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

That is awesome Rob!! Those speeds should help ease the speed "junkies" minds!! Can't wait for the new bows to come out. 2012 will be a big year for Maitland USA!!!



maitland said:


> Ok did a little real world speeds with the Halo31 tonight. Now this is with a peep and loop installed. Peep is a large 5/16 hunter at 19 grains. Loop I didnt check. 29" draw, 66# 350gr arrow, 307fps. Same specs with a 400gr arrow, 292fps. This was done with the 7"bh prototype at 70% letoff. The final Halo will have a 6.5"bh so I think we are doing ok in the speed category. Did I mention that the nock travel is perfect and you can expect a bullet hole everytime.


----------



## morgano

Thank you, for the answer's everybody !!
Starting lubing bolt's , block's , when i got time to do it.
I report after i try this lube thing.


----------



## C Doyle 88

Rob ---if I need correcting please say so---
BUTT any bow or other vibrating machine tool specially with steel against aluminum needs a lube to keep the dusting of the parts from becoming more abrasive than neccessary---it's just a fact of physics,matter and movement---the shock of any bow limbs hitting the end of the travel telegraphs to the riser through the limbolts---

This is why the connection is better if the blocks are down tight and the bolts lubed---there is more but I don't want to offend any more than I might have already

Cec



morgano said:


> Thank you, for the answer's everybody !!
> Starting lubing bolt's , block's , when i got time to do it.
> I report after i try this lube thing.


----------



## brokenlittleman

maitland said:


> Ok did a little real world speeds with the Halo31 tonight. Now this is with a peep and loop installed. Peep is a large 5/16 hunter at 19 grains. Loop I didnt check. 29" draw, 66# 350gr arrow, 307fps. Same specs with a 400gr arrow, 292fps. This was done with the 7"bh prototype at 70% letoff. The final Halo will have a 6.5"bh so I think we are doing ok in the speed category. Did I mention that the nock travel is perfect and you can expect a bullet hole everytime.


Will both Halo version's have 6.5BH? Sounds like you are getting good speeds with 7"BH. 3-4fps isn't worth the 1/2" to me. Here to hoping they are 7" but anxiously awaiting either way.


----------



## C Doyle 88

Archer74 said:


> How far can you back out the limb bolt? My Ret isn't going below 65 lbs. The bottom of the limb bolt is flush with the riser. Can I back it out further? I would like to get it down to 60 lbs.


These bows are so tunable that --my Ret is a 70# and I am shooting it at 56lb w/my limb bolts tight by simply adjusting the AtA 'bout 1/2" longer with string/cable length--and its breaking nocks 60+ yds out---There is a minimum prebend limit--and I honestly don't know what that is---but I have been doing this soo long I can see when the limbs are in a working state or not---and that they aren't going to start lifting---you'll hear them if they do---they will always be most responsive if they are as spec/def vs wt---and the limbs are quite reasonable and easy to change

I love the bow and it's ability to become whatever "I" want it to be by simply tunning it

Cec


----------



## iowa.bowhunter

Pics?????????


----------



## bowmanxx

I have to shot the Halo 33! I believe this is the Halo 31 riser.


----------



## roosclan

maitland said:


> Guys better vote on the "best 2012 lineup" thread in the general. Maitland needs a few more votes





maitland said:


> Ok did a little real world speeds with the Halo31 tonight. Now this is with a peep and loop installed. Peep is a large 5/16 hunter at 19 grains. Loop I didnt check. 29" draw, 66# 350gr arrow, 307fps. Same specs with a 400gr arrow, 292fps. This was done with the 7"bh prototype at 70% letoff. The final Halo will have a 6.5"bh so I think we are doing ok in the speed category. Did I mention that the nock travel is perfect and you can expect a bullet hole everytime.


Is the Aggressor cam supposed to be faster? According to OT2, that comes out to an IBO of 335 on both weight arrows.


----------



## RoxieTrees

Just bought a Red Retribution! Excited to join the Maitland team.

Sent Via My Treestand Entertainment System.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Welcome aboard!! You've chosen a great bow!! And many new and exciting things to come from Rob!!




RoxieTrees said:


> Just bought a Red Retribution! Excited to join the Maitland team.
> 
> Sent Via My Treestand Entertainment System.


----------



## morgano

Squeaking is gone !!!!!
I lube bolt's, block's, limb/ riser pivot point.
There was some dirt, in riser/limb contact area.
Might be that make the sound , don't no for sure.
Start thinking , if you put in limb/riser pivot point, small rubber block,like thin in middle of contact point and wider at end, that block's possible dirt getting in area.??
Rubber block could be glued in doubleside tape in limb or pivot cylinder.
What do you think??


----------



## cory2011

Hi to all the maitlanders my name is Cory. I bought my first maitland a Zeus in September and I love it. Last week I purchased another Zeus and of cource I love it. The bows hold and aim so good it's sick. I 'am proud to say that I was choosen to be on the 2012 shooting staff it is truly a honor to represent Maitland USA and all of its staff. Rob is a master at designing bows and I am honored to shoot such a masterpiece. I can't wait to get a Session when this bow is on the market it will be lights out for the competitors. Agian I would like to thank Rob and his staff for such a great bow. 
Thanks, Cory Christner 
Somerset,PA


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Welcome to the Team Cory!! 2012 is going to be an awesome year for Rob and Maitland USA!!!



cory2011 said:


> Hi to all the maitlanders my name is Cory. I bought my first maitland a Zeus in September and I love it. Last week I purchased another Zeus and of cource I love it. The bows hold and aim so good it's sick. I 'am proud to say that I was choosen to be on the 2012 shooting staff it is truly a honor to represent Maitland USA and all of its staff. Rob is a master at designing bows and I am honored to shoot such a masterpiece. I can't wait to get a Session when this bow is on the market it will be lights out for the competitors. Agian I would like to thank Rob and his staff for such a great bow.
> Thanks, Cory Christner
> Somerset,PA


----------



## maitland

Quick speed test on the Session, nock on the string, 71# draw weight(I know, but it was a test set of limbs), 28" draw exactly, 350gr arrow, 295fps. Should I slow it down a bit?


----------



## RoxieTrees

With a 7 3/4 BH? Wow! IBO Speed around 320 then correct? That's crazy. Won't be shooting ASA at 70#'s.... That sounds great though. With the aggressor cams?


----------



## ChaseK

Checking in from Stuttgart, AR!

Been in South AR hunting ducks all week. Hunting in the duck hunting capital of the world the next 2 days!!

Then it's off to ASA in Gainesville if work'll let me have more time off!

Welcome to the new MaitlandUSA staffers


----------



## compoundbow84

maitland said:


> Quick speed test on the Session, nock on the string, 71# draw weight(I know, but it was a test set of limbs), 28" draw exactly, 350gr arrow, 295fps. Should I slow it down a bit?



That sounds pretty good. I can´t wait to get that session. Thank you for becoming Maitland Staff Shooter.
Greetings from Germany.


----------



## paulfromaus

soooooo . . . im tryin to stay calm. . . . but im getting a little anxious.
WHEN CAN I ORDER MY NEW SESSION ?
i want it . i need it soon, like yesterday. 
give it . hand it over .
im losin it , big time
cmon rob this is cruel :BangHead::BangHead::BangHead::BangHead::BangHead::BangHead::BangHead::BangHead::BangHead:


----------



## bowmanxx

Any plans of being at the Easton sports show here in Pa???


----------



## arrowblaster

bowmanxx said:


> Any plans of being at the Easton sports show here in Pa???


 Now THAT'S a GREAT idea!!! A whole lot of people to see the Maitlands!!!!


----------



## maitland

Tell me about that show in PA. How many people show up? I get a ton of interest from PA and have been looking for a show in that area to set up a booth.


----------



## brokenlittleman

http://www.easternsportshow.com/


----------



## C Doyle 88

maitland said:


> Quick speed test on the Session, nock on the string, 71# draw weight(I know, but it was a test set of limbs), 28" draw exactly, 350gr arrow, 295fps. Should I slow it down a bit?


The target shooters should be glad to hear this ---Cuz even thow the FITA limit is 60# the lighter shafts should still get the speed back up there close --and shoot'n them X10's and Nanos that fast is really neat at 70-90m----GOOOOD stuff rob and with a 40" neutral deflex riser---will be a great indoor/outdoor long shooter 

Cec


----------



## bowmanxx

Its one of the largest sports shows in N. america as far as size and attendance. Its a very big deal on the east coast. All the new gear is there. Hope to see you there. I think a Maitland will be my next bow, Love to try one!


maitland said:


> Tell me about that show in PA. How many people show up? I get a ton of interest from PA and have been looking for a show in that area to set up a booth.


----------



## RoxieTrees

Ok.... The more and more I read, the more I think I may have messed up... I bought the Retribution.... For 3-D and for hunting..... Is it not a solid target bow? Everyone here has the Zeus.... I've read about the billet risers and such, and its got me thinking maybe I bought the wrong one?


----------



## C Doyle 88

Worry not---I have both and my first was a Zeus -I got a Ret so that I would have another Maitland to shoot while I was tinkering with the zeus---I tinker a lot---
So I got the Ret setup and it is sooo much more than just a similar bow ---it shoots just like big brother ---'cept it's just a little smaller---don't be afraid of any of Rob's bows----just get the one that you think will suit you needs best---it will shoot well for you 
The Retribution isn't concidered a FITA bow ---but you can stand at 70m and bang arrows together all day long if you are up for it
Just take the time to get it tuned to you and you won't even think about trading it---just getting another Maitland to go with it---
Anyone that can't make a Maitland shoot ----can't make anything shoot---and likely never will

Just enjoy the pleasure of shooting the "best bow on the planet"---I didn't say it --but it is correct--!!!!!

Cec


----------



## roosclan

I have to say, after talking with Rob yesterday, I'm even more excited for the future of Maitland USA! 



RoxieTrees said:


> Ok.... The more and more I read, the more I think I may have messed up... I bought the Retribution.... For 3-D and for hunting..... Is it not a solid target bow? Everyone here has the Zeus.... I've read about the billet risers and such, and its got me thinking maybe I bought the wrong one?


What kind of target shooting? The Ret will work perfectly for 3D in the hunter class. With a 31" riser, it holds and balances as well as many target bows with 30" risers.


----------



## bowmanxx

Can these bows be ordered yet????


----------



## RoxieTrees

roosclan said:


> I have to say, after talking with Rob yesterday, I'm even more excited for the future of Maitland USA!
> 
> 
> What kind of target shooting? The Ret will work perfectly for 3D in the hunter class. With a 31" riser, it holds and balances as well as many target bows with 30" risers.


 It's going to be open class actually.


----------



## roosclan

RoxieTrees said:


> It's going to be open class actually.


Give it a shot. I think you'll be surprised at how well it holds for you.


----------



## RoxieTrees

roosclan said:


> Give it a shot. I think you'll be surprised at how well it holds for you.


 Oh, I'm gonna....haha. It'll be here Wednesday.... My best 5 spot was 298 48x with an Axe 6.....so I'm sure it'll improve upon that. Only been shooting since September. Got everything sitting here waiting in her.


----------



## bawls

If you liked your axe, you will love a ret vtr... Rob made the cam identical to that of the axe7.


----------



## JC280

I'm enjoying my Zeus more and more every day. It looks good and the grip is fantastic. I hope the grip on the Halo is similar to the Zeus.


----------



## bowmanxx

They sure look like great bows. I"ve been trying to find one to shoot and buy but its impossible.


----------



## JC280

bowmanxx said:


> They sure look like great bows. I"ve been trying to find one to shoot and buy but its impossible.


I checked AT several times a day for a Zeus till I found what I was looking for. It cost me a little more than I wanted to spend but it was worth it. No one around my area has one that I know of. I'm flying solo!


----------



## cory2011

Ok guys and gals now that the indoor season is in full swing,I thought we could share some of our indoor set ups. Now that I own another Zeus I have one to tinker with. I am currently shooting a very simple set up. My Zeus is currently set at 61#'s at 28.5 draw. I am shooting Easton x7 2512's at 30 inches with 180 gr pro points. Trophy taker fall away and a 33 inch b- stinger with only 3 oz on the front. I have my timing set with the top cam slightly advanced. (vtr cams) this set up is very forgiving and holds and aims great. I was thinking about puting a shoot through set of strings on my second Zeus has anyone tried this?


----------



## C Doyle 88

That's all I shoot----no cable guards---period
Cec


----------



## kwruppi

C Doyle 88 said:


> That's all I shoot----no cable guards---period
> Cec


Picture would be nice.:wink:


----------



## jonj480

Got my Zeus on Friday. Love it! I haven't even tuned it yet, and the DL is about 2 inches too short (got mods coming...) and I was still slapping arrows together at 20 yards. This is going to be a very productive target season. I am really looking forward to getting out and makin this thing sing!

Those of you who have shot both the VTR and the VTX cams, what differences do you see? I literally took it out of the box, bolted a sight on and started shooting it. I haven't put it on a scale to check the DW or messed with anything, and the arrows I shot were my hunting arrows and I am sure they are overspined... THe VTR cams seem to me to be very smooth, perhaps even smoother than my VTX Ret. I didn't have any time to tinker this weekend, so I am really looking forward to getting it in the press and fine tuning it. So far I am really liking the VTR cams.


----------



## C Doyle 88

kwruppi said:


> Picture would be nice.:wink:


My prior shoot throughs were as most have been for near 10yrs---so nothing to show----

What I'm doing now is all experimental similar/and completely differant---so I should'nt show 'til it's fully explored--thanks for the intrest--there's still work to be done for all compound systems--and others will find ways also----
Cec


----------



## USNarcher

C Doyle 88 said:


> My prior shoot throughs were as most have been for near 10yrs---so nothing to show----
> 
> What I'm doing now is all experimental similar/and completely differant---so I should'nt show 'til it's fully explored--thanks for the intrest--there's still work to be done for all compound systems--and others will find ways also----
> Cec


The only way to go


----------



## arrowblaster

*My new toy*

Here ya go fella's. Just got it today, brand new Retribution, and threw gadgets on it for showtime. Won't get to shoot it for about 3 weeks.( recovering and doing therapy for rotator.) Looks flawless!! Riser is as smooth as a new baby's bottom!!


----------



## devin1

Thats one sexy looking bow, congrats


arrowblaster said:


> Here ya go fella's. Just got it today, brand new Retribution, and threw gadgets on it for showtime. Won't get to shoot it for about 3 weeks.( recovering and doing therapy for rotator.) Looks flawless!! Riser is as smooth as a new baby's bottom!!


----------



## RoxieTrees

arrowblaster said:


> Here ya go fella's. Just got it today, brand new Retribution, and threw gadgets on it for showtime. Won't get to shoot it for about 3 weeks.( recovering and doing therapy for rotator.) Looks flawless!! Riser is as smooth as a new baby's bottom!!


Ah! I'm so ready for mine! It'll be here Wednesday..... That is a sweet looking bow brother.


----------



## archerynutNB

arrowblaster said:


> Here ya go fella's. Just got it today, brand new Retribution, and threw gadgets on it for showtime. Won't get to shoot it for about 3 weeks.( recovering and doing therapy for rotator.) Looks flawless!! Riser is as smooth as a new baby's bottom!!


Congratulations dude! Welcome to the Maitland brotherhood!


----------



## svbbubba

svbbubba said:


> Rob remember i got one of the first Halo -lefty Black-Camo spoken for ...got the Email to proof it :wink:....Merry-Xmas everyone...


 .....:thumbs_up


----------



## sinsayers

Nice looking Ret man, we have a brand new 60# camo Ret here in the shop and that thing has been calling my name more and more. Enjoy and shoot straight


----------



## maitland

Lol, I know,I know.


svbbubba said:


> .....:thumbs_up


----------



## maitland

Looks like closer to the end of the month on the target bows. Few machining delays. Just about the same time as last year for the release. I guess Feb is my favorite month.


----------



## edgerat

My wife's Ret is sitting at Park N Sons waiting for my Zeus to join it shortly. Rob is dropping my bow in the anodizing tomorrow and i hope it will ship to Tom so he can have it this weekend.


----------



## bowmanxx

Of the 2012 models, what one would be best for 3d???


----------



## roosclan

bowmanxx said:


> Of the 2012 models, what one would be best for 3d???


Session or Zeus G3.


----------



## RoxieTrees

Mr. Rob or someone that can help me with my Retribution, I need to talk to you ASAP.....i got it in today, went to the pro shop and got it set up, and on my third shot, the string snaps... I'm more than a little bit upset.


----------



## USNarcher

That's not good. Send me a pm with the particulars. Without knowing or being there it looks like the peep cut the string.


----------



## Archerybuff

I think USNarcher is correct. Looks like your peep cut the string.


----------



## C Doyle 88

Where it came from --Matt give me a PM---a string is a string --BUTT

Cec


----------



## bowmanxx

I cant make up my mind between the Halo 34 and the zeus for 3d. Trouble is I will never get to shoot them before I buy. I guess Ill flip a coin!


----------



## RoxieTrees

Definitely say go Zeus for 3-D..... It's a picture perfect 3-D bow.


----------



## bowmanxx

Im leaning that way. I think I will. OK, Im ready to order!:wink:


RoxieTrees said:


> Definitely say go Zeus for 3-D..... It's a picture perfect 3-D bow.


----------



## maitland

Ouch RoxieTrees, looks like an easy fix. Owning your Maitland is like having free health insurance(without the government involved). If you have symptoms, we can fix'em. The doctor is always in.


----------



## RoxieTrees

And I thank you so much for the awesome customer service Yall have. Oh, and before that happened, I took of one of my pin nocks at twenty on my second shot..... Haha. In no way was it the bows fault. I got on here freaked out more than anything cause something like they hasn't ever happened to me, especially after 3 shots. Twas the red eye peep I got to match the finish.


----------



## roosclan

RoxieTrees said:


> And I thank you so much for the awesome customer service Yall have. Oh, and before that happened, I took of one of my pin nocks at twenty on my second shot..... Haha. In no way was it the bows fault. I got on here freaked out more than anything cause something like they hasn't ever happened to me, especially after 3 shots. Twas the red eye peep I got to match the finish.


I thought they had fixed that problem? Sounds to me like EP Hunting, LLC needs to buy you a new string and pay for any needed repairs.


----------



## RoxieTrees

They're paying for the string, and I couldn't find any mechanical problems. Seems Mr. Rob built a bulletproof bow....


----------



## NEVADAPRO

That is one of the big benefits of a bow design that has the cams doing 90% of the work and not the limbs!! Great design!!



RoxieTrees said:


> They're paying for the string, and I couldn't find any mechanical problems. Seems Mr. Rob built a bulletproof bow....


----------



## Edsel

I know this must have been mentioned somewhere here in what is already a very long thread - but *what type of aluminum alloy* is used in the construction of these risers?


----------



## RoxieTrees

NEVADAPRO said:


> That is one of the big benefits of a bow design that has the cams doing 90% of the work and not the limbs!! Great design!!


And the cams are sweet to draw. (VTR). Actually different from the Axe cams a good bit. Better different. 66# 28.5" draw 400 gr. X-Killers at 280.


----------



## bowmanxx

With all the problems with the redeye peeps I stay away from them. Many other red peeps available.


----------



## Hoythunter01

maitland said:


> Ouch RoxieTrees, looks like an easy fix. Owning your Maitland is like having free health insurance(without the government involved). If you have symptoms, we can fix'em. The doctor is always in.


It's like living in Canada without the cold. Love the Lab Coat Rob...HeHe


----------



## C Doyle 88

Edsel said:


> I know this must have been mentioned somewhere here in what is already a very long thread - but *what type of aluminum alloy* is used in the construction of these risers?


Rob can correct me if I'm wrong---but I believe it's 6061--BILLET stock ---all machined---with billet stock the material will meet Mil spec's for all other uses---unlike any casting/forging proccess' that can vary through the batch/application
Consistancy---top to bottom----as archers hope to be---simply the best--!!!!!!!

Thanks for asking
Cec


----------



## USNarcher

First shooter report of the year. Tim Davis from here in Washington tied for 1st place in the State Multi-color (vegas round). Congratulations Tim. Shot a 296 both days not sure of the X count but notice the ACE's he's shootin for indoor. Tim is the record holder for BHFS in Redding


----------



## roosclan

Edsel said:


> I know this must have been mentioned somewhere here in what is already a very long thread - but *what type of aluminum alloy* is used in the construction of these risers?


I believe it's the standard 6061-T6. However, _Maitland risers are billet risers_, not extruded like many others. This gives extra strength.


----------



## Edsel

C Doyle 88 said:


> Rob can correct me if I'm wrong---but I believe it's 6061--BILLET stock ---all machined---with billet stock the material will meet Mil spec's for all other uses---unlike any casting/forging proccess' that can vary through the batch/application





roosclan said:


> I believe it's the standard 6061-T6. However, Maitland risers are billet risers, not extruded like many others. This gives extra strength.


Thanks, guys.


----------



## maitland

6000 series aluminum on all the bows.


----------



## Dartgt73

Hey Rob, Any word yet on wether or not your going to be at the PA show? I would be more than willing to make the trip just to meet you and see the line up.


----------



## arrowblaster

Dartgt73 said:


> Hey Rob, Any word yet on wether or not your going to be at the PA show? I would be more than willing to make the trip just to meet you and see the line up.


Yeah, would love to see the Maitland crew there, but.......... I hate to say this, it might be to late to get a spot.


----------



## bowmanxx

3 shows in in Pa. This week the All outdoors show at the Kingston armory, next week the early bird sports expo at the Bloomsburg fairgrounds. They have target and 3d competitions, and the easton show in harrisburg. Would have liked to see a Maitland at one.


----------



## USNarcher

Unfortuantely no bows to show right now guys. I am sure that the machinists are cutting as fast as they can. Hopefully Zeus and Session risers will be delivered to Rob by the end of the month. Patience.


----------



## bowmanxx

I've decided to give the Zeus a go for 3d this year, As far as cams, Im not talking speed, whats the difference between the vtx and vtr as far as draw and vally? Is there going to be much difference in the 2012 cam?


----------



## RoxieTrees

VTR is a little stiffer draw generally, but not much. Both transfer to the valley like a champ, with no bump, or Hump. If not worried about speed, the VTX is slightly smoother, but I'm right at the perfect speed for ASA right now with my Ret and VTR cams throwing 400 gr. X-Killers, so really, either will work.


----------



## maitland

When the weather warms up, We will make a trip to PA area. I'll pick out a show or shoot with a large enough crowd and show the bows off. If I get the chance, id like to meet everyone. You guys can see what a mad bow scientist looks like.


----------



## RoxieTrees

Will you be at any of the ASA shoots?


----------



## cory2011

Rob, if you decide to come to Pa when it warms up the I.b.o. Worlds are here in PA this year 10 miles from my home town be a large crowd to show off the best shooting bow on the planet. Would be a honor to be your host. 
Thanks,Cory Christner 2012 staff shooter
Somerset,PA.


----------



## headnheel

*Maitland Shooters at ASA Newberry*

How many Maitland shooters will be at ASA Newberry? Come out and represent.....I was the lone Maitland shooter there last year.


----------



## USNarcher

cory2011 said:


> Rob, if you decide to come to Pa when it warms up the I.b.o. Worlds are here in PA this year 10 miles from my home town be a large crowd to show off the best shooting bow on the planet. Would be a honor to be your host.
> Thanks,Cory Christner 2012 staff shooter
> Somerset,PA.


Hey Cory I have eveything for your order except RH or LH or don't you care which. :tongue:


----------



## USNarcher

maitland said:


> When the weather warms up, We will make a trip to PA area. I'll pick out a show or shoot with a large enough crowd and show the bows off. If I get the chance, id like to meet everyone. You guys can see what a mad bow scientist looks like.


Don't get too excited though guys. Rob will be real easy to pick out. He will be the one wondering around trying to figure out where he is......oh and he will have a swarm of interested hillbillies following him around. He somehow is attracted to the type. :tongue:


----------



## bowmanxx

When can I place my order????? Im ready!


----------



## cory2011

Hey Matt, sorry about that. Right handed.


----------



## JC280

I've spent a lot of time with my Zeus over the last couple of weeks. This thing amazes me how it reacts to every little change you make. I've had bows that shot the same no matter what you did. We're talking $1000+ bows. You really can make these bows do what you want them to do. These really are some fantastic bows. If anyone is on the fence about getting one well........get off that fence and find yourself a Maitland.

I hope I can find a Retribution before my spring turkey hunt in Missouri.


----------



## gdzfast12

seek peek at the new website? Im itchin' haha


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Ttt


----------



## bowmanxx

Darn money is burning a hole in my pocket. I need a ZEUS!


----------



## jonj480

I'm holding out for a Halo... I am seriously considering hunting down a VTR Ret though too.


----------



## maitland

He knows me better than I thought he did.



USNarcher said:


> Don't get too excited though guys. Rob will be real easy to pick out. He will be the one wondering around trying to figure out where he is......oh and he will have a swarm of interested hillbillies following him around. He somehow is attracted to the type. :tongue:


----------



## Hoythunter01

USNarcher said:


> Don't get too excited though guys. Rob will be real easy to pick out. He will be the one wondering around trying to figure out where he is......oh and he will have a swarm of interested hillbillies following him around. He somehow is attracted to the type. :tongue:


Too funny !!!


----------



## ChaseK

headnheel said:


> How many Maitland shooters will be at ASA Newberry? Come out and represent.....I was the lone Maitland shooter there last year.


I never saw you there last year. 

I can't make it due to a promotion at work but I'll be at Augusta tho. 

Maitland representing!


----------



## OurworldTV

bowmanxx said:


> Darn money is burning a hole in my pocket. I need a ZEUS!


Yes i know this feeling 2 rettys and a new halo soon and then a zues going to give the retty a whirl at the spots this year !


----------



## Hoythunter01

OurworldTV said:


> Yes i know this feeling 2 rettys and a new halo soon and then a zues going to give the retty a whirl at the spots this year !


Welcome to AT Brother.


----------



## edgerat

What are the freestyle guys using for stab setups on the Zeus? Have a 12" dish coming to test out but, I was hoping to get a jump on my learning curve and see what everyone else is using


----------



## NEVADAPRO

I'm using the new Doinker Platinum Series....main bar is 33" with 5.5ozs. on it and am experimenting with a single 12" V-bar with 10.5ozs. on it and also experimenting with two V-bars, left side with 4.5ozs. and the right bar with 2ozs. Also experimenting with the dual set-ups bar placement (i.e. angles and widths). The Doinker Platinum Series is by far the stiffest bars I have ever used!! 




edgerat said:


> What are the freestyle guys using for stab setups on the Zeus? Have a 12" dish coming to test out but, I was hoping to get a jump on my learning curve and see what everyone else is using


----------



## ChaseK

First day of the new transfer. I have a Ladder Truck with a 100' ladder an bucket all to myself lol. 

Be at the fire house for the next 48 hours.


----------



## cory2011

I am currently shooting a 33 inch b- stinger with 3 oz of weight and in the bottom hole on the riser. Very simple holds solid, aims well and very accurate. Tried v- bars and side bars they were ok but I feel the bow shoots the best for me with the 33 inch stinger and 3 oz of weight. The bottom whole made a huge difference IMO.


----------



## RoxieTrees

Shooting the Ret with 4.1 oz. On a 35" Easton A/C/E up front with 7.3 oz. On a 10" A/C/E in the back.


----------



## flopduster

VTR guys, how much let off are you getting?? After creep tuning mine I got 61lbs peak and 19.5 at the stops. Coming from 13 lbs holding weight on my old bow this thing is killing me, can't hold steady but a few shots.


----------



## RoxieTrees

Sounds like you have the 65% Mods. With the 80% at 68# I'm getting about 14 ish.


----------



## archerynutNB

ChaseK said:


> First day of the new transfer. I have a Ladder Truck with a 100' ladder an bucket all to myself lol.
> 
> Be at the fire house for the next 48 hours.


Congrats and good luck on your new job location. 
And a salute too you for the risks you take for others... every day on the job. Be safe out there.


----------



## Koorsboom

Here are a few photos of my Zeus and I during our first event for 2012 ... in fact, it was my first time also that I shot in a FITA Indoor match. My nerves got the better of me and I totally fell out of the bus, but I had this amazing experience during one of the shoot-off rounds where I was just able to get everything together and shoot the three consecutive tens I needed to win that round ... Now I only need to learn how to duplicate that :wink::wink::wink:

I must also add that the bow received a lot of attention from a number of archers present during the shoot-off event.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Nice shooting!! The more tournaments you shoot, the more relaxed you will get. Eventually things will fall into place and the scores will go up!!! I am seriously colored blind....what color is the bow? It looks gold, but I'm not sure!!!LOL!!!

God bless, Todd




Koorsboom said:


> Here are a few photos of my Zeus and I during our first event for 2012 ... in fact, it was my first time also that I shot in a FITA Indoor match. My nerves got the better of me and I totally fell out of the bus, but I had this amazing experience during one of the shoot-off rounds where I was just able to get everything together and shoot the three consecutive tens I needed to win that round ... Now I only need to learn how to duplicate that :wink::wink::wink:
> 
> I must also add that the bow received a lot of attention from a number of archers present during the shoot-off event.


----------



## marcop

Hey Andre what a boykei keep up the PR work you will get the hang of it  nice pics buddy keep them coming ..


----------



## flopduster

RoxieTrees said:


> Sounds like you have the 65% Mods. With the 80% at 68# I'm getting about 14 ish.


I didn't know they made dif mods for letoff. How do I get a set?


----------



## C Doyle 88

flopduster said:


> I didn't know they made dif mods for letoff. How do I get a set?


I didn't either---HEY Rob---I want some 65% L/O modes----

Cec


----------



## USNarcher

RoxieTrees said:


> Sounds like you have the 65% Mods. With the 80% at 68# I'm getting about 14 ish.


Not sure of what you are speaking of here. There are not different mods for letoff. Letoff is achieved through the draw stop pegs on the top cam.


----------



## C Doyle 88

Yeh ---was a false statement by an unknowing that hatched it as a rumer--I would guess----from an other thread-----


----------



## flopduster

USNarcher said:


> Not sure of what you are speaking of here. There are not different mods for letoff. Letoff is achieved through the draw stop pegs on the top cam.


I am not using the top cam stop. I saw a thread in the general section where someone else stated they got a set of higher let of mods from rob. Ill see if I can find it again.

Or maybe Rob will stop by and clear this up.


----------



## USNarcher

flopduster said:


> I am not using the top cam stop. I saw a thread in the general section where someone else stated they got a set of higher let of mods from rob. Ill see if I can find it again.
> 
> Or maybe Rob will stop by and clear this up.


Higher letoff through tunning possibly but there are not different mods. I would know this. Maybe. :tongue:


----------



## RoxieTrees

I know I have 2 sets


----------



## flopduster

USNarcher said:


> Higher letoff through tunning possibly but there are not different mods. I would know this. Maybe. :tongue:





RoxieTrees said:


> I know I have 2 sets


this clears thing up! lol

Hey Rob, what say ya?


----------



## maitland

Oh, I have high and low let off mods for sure.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

For anyone that hasn't tried their main stabilizers in the "lower" mounting hole....give it a try!! And I have my dual v-bars mounted in the "upper" mounting hole where the string stop would be. It totally changed my sight picture for the better!!!



maitland said:


> Oh, I have high and low let off mods for sure.


----------



## RoxieTrees

Why not put the v bars down too? I would figure the lower, the better for total balance...


----------



## NEVADAPRO

I have tried EVERY configuration that is possible on the Zeus!! I had Erick (Doinker) send me another 12" v-bar and the double v-bar mount so I could experiment with all the different possibilities. I also really like Matt's set-up with the main bar up top and the single v-bar mounted low and down at about a 75* angle. This really puts the weights 3-5" below the bottom axle and really works!! I was having trouble with MY holding/sight picture. So I started experimenting. Like Matt....I have taken the top stop off of the upper cam. Once on the draw board, the bottom stop was hitting just a tad before the top stop. This was making the upper cam lobe hit a bit before the upper string stop. I could have experimented with the cables to make them time out perfectly...but they were soooo close that taking the upper string stop off made everything perfect. Being that there are actually two string stops on the upper cam, (string stop and cam lobe stop) I still have a very solid wall without the upper string stop in place!! It really is an awesome design by Rob!! 




RoxieTrees said:


> Why not put the v bars down too? I would figure the lower, the better for total balance...


----------



## NEVADAPRO

And actually.....the main bar is NORMALLY much more effective directly in front of the bow hand. Several companies over the years have made mounts that allow you to attach the mount in the standard mounting hole and then the mount angles upwards placing the main bar directly in front of your bow hand. I have one that is made by Martin and I may try it also. But so far, the new set-up is the best I have found....for me. That's the great thing about having all of those mounting holes!! You can really find a perfect spot for you!! 

Everyone....let us know what you are finding in YOUR experimentation!! It will help all of the Maitland shooters!!! Thanks guys!!


----------



## RoxieTrees

I have the Retribution and don't have the extra whole (sucks) but I too only use one bar, the second just kinda throws me off. I don't have it down that much though, I'm only down around 35-40 degrees and pretty close to the string. I don't have much weight though only about 3.5 on the front and 5.5 on the back. Long bars though.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

With the shorter ata, that's probably a perfect set-up!! And the longer the bars....the less weight you need on them. I bet that sucker holds like a rock!!!




RoxieTrees said:


> I have the Retribution and don't have the extra whole (sucks) but I too only use one bar, the second just kinda throws me off. I don't have it down that much though, I'm only down around 35-40 degrees and pretty close to the string. I don't have much weight though only about 3.5 on the front and 5.5 on the back. Long bars though.


----------



## RoxieTrees

Holds amazingly better than my old Axe.


----------



## Koorsboom

> Being that there are actually two string stops on the upper cam, (string stop and cam lobe stop) I still have a very solid wall without the upper string stop in place!!


Please correct me if I am wring ... but if you want less let-off (I am trying for 65% or there about) you won't have the cam lobe act as a string stop as it is still some way from the cable at full draw? That is in any case how I read the VTR tuning chart ...


----------



## Hoythunter01

USNarcher said:


> Higher letoff through tunning possibly but there are not different mods. I would know this. Maybe. :tongue:





maitland said:


> Oh, I have high and low let off mods for sure.


Beer Me !!!


----------



## RoxieTrees

:beer:


----------



## USNarcher

maitland said:


> Oh, I have high and low let off mods for sure.


For 2011's???????? WT. Why don't I have both or at least informed of this???? HMMMMMM I know that I have a bad case of CRS but I am in the dark here sir. :noidea:


----------



## Hoythunter01

RoxieTrees said:


> :beer:


Thanks James !!


----------



## RoxieTrees

Lets get the best bow, the best CS, and the best group of people back to the top. Hi Ho Silver!


----------



## archerynutNB

Yet another.......early bird...not quite awake yet...gotta get to work.....Maitland thread bump!!

Morn'in everyone!! Last day before a three day weekend off!! yeee hawww!!


----------



## JC280

I'm not sure why this keeps happening? Maybe one day I will figure it out.


----------



## Koorsboom

I need to get new outdoor arrows for Field and FITA for my Zeus that I will be transferring to my Session once it gets here. I can't afford X10s and am currently between CX Nano, Victory VAP and Cartel Triples. Can someone who has experience with these arrows and possibly also with the arrows/Maitland combination please try and shine some light to make my final decision easier?

Then, I see the serving on the bottom of the string is seperating and there is signs of contact between the string and the cam ... when I draw the bow slowly I cannot see that the string is touching the cam in any place. Is this common and what do I do to fix the problem?


----------



## void3000

The Cartel Triples are a good choice . CX Nano Pro's gave me a better group at 90m than X10's, but price has almost doubled in the UK XR's also group well . Haven't tried the Victory Vap yet. Also had good results with Gold Tip CAA shafts. Fitted ACC components and found it hard to tell them apart apart from the fact that the CAA's were a lot cheaper.


----------



## der klinsmann

Maybe you put too much torque with your front hand on the bow at full draw?


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Don't overlook the Easton ACG's!! They are awesome shafts at less than half the price of Pro Tours!!


----------



## JC280

I've used both CX Nano's and Nano Pro's and they are both fantastic arrows. Very durable as long as you use the nock collars.


----------



## USNarcher

Gold Tip UL Pro's or Kenetics.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Your serving sepereration is right where it makes the turn on that mod. Take it somewhere and get the end serving replaced.


----------



## a/c guy

Koorsboom said:


> I need to get new outdoor arrows for Field and FITA for my Zeus that I will be transferring to my Session once it gets here. I can't afford X10s and am currently between CX Nano, Victory VAP and Cartel Triples. Can someone who has experience with these arrows and possibly also with the arrows/Maitland combination please try and shine some light to make my final decision easier?
> 
> Then, I see the serving on the bottom of the string is seperating and there is signs of contact between the string and the cam ... when I draw the bow slowly I cannot see that the string is touching the cam in any place. Is this common and what do I do to fix the problem?


My Zeus looks just like that. I don't see any contact either. Maybe it's happening during "recoil". In slow-mo, strings and cables really bounce around. I don't worry about it, doesn't effect how it shoots or tunes.


----------



## roosclan

Hoythunter01 said:


> Your serving sepereration is right where it makes the turn on that mod. Take it somewhere and get the end serving replaced.


I don't think that's just wear from the mod. You can see where the string contacted the cam itself:


----------



## maitland

Check your spacing on either side of the cam. The Spacing should be equal on both sides between the cam and the limb. If it is not equal, then this will happen. You may need a set of spacers for the bottom cam. Call or email me so we can trouble shoot this.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

I believe that is were the lower string stop makes contact with that exact spot on the cable!! Both of my bows have had the exact same separation. And after thousands of shots...no problems!! They separated to that point and have not moved since. Hope this helps.....a little? God bless




roosclan said:


> I don't think that's just wear from the mod. You can see where the string contacted the cam itself:


----------



## marcop

Hey Andre I have seen your post on AT about the cable wear take the cable off in a press put it in a string making jig take the old serving off and reserve it with BCY .014 Halo problem solved ...make sure its tight and that the cable is under a good load of tension when you do it and clockwise serving !  problem solved quick and easy will take you no longer than 20mins to do ..


----------



## Hoythunter01

roosclan said:


> I don't think that's just wear from the mod. You can see where the string contacted the cam itself:


I did see that. Looks to be all beat up for about 5 inches. The Buss cable has to be slapping around after the shot before it settles down. Rob is on it though. Your in good hands.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Also, check and make sure your Buss Cable is in the longer slot in the cable slide.....if your still using the white one that came with the bow.


----------



## maitland

The serving separation isnt related to those marks on the side of his cam. The marks are what I am focused on, that is torque/lean related.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

yep!! The serving separation is where your draw stop hits the cable!! Like I said....mine has been that way since day one and I have had zero issues with it!! No further separation!! 




maitland said:


> The serving separation isnt related to those marks on the side of his cam. The marks are what I am focused on, that is torque/lean related.


----------



## JC280

NEVADAPRO said:


> yep!! The serving separation is where your draw stop hits the cable!! Like I said....mine has been that way since day one and I have had zero issues with it!! No further separation!!



I have to disagree. That serving separation is where the cable roles over the mod. Just like about any other bow out there. The stop only makes about a 1/1"6-1/8" discolored spot on the string. If your getting serving separation from the stop then it's time for a different string maker.

Rob-

Both my Zeus (SD cams) and Retribution (LD cams) have those marks on the cam. It's a small amount of wax from the cable. It's not rubbing while drawing or the shot but appears to be from oscillation. No big deal. I've owned a lot of other bows that did the same thing.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Yes, that serving seperation is from the cable rolling over the mod. My old Hoyt Redline cam was very aggressive. I had to reserve mine every month. I went and looked at mine and it's starting to turn white. I just wax the heck out of it.


----------



## JC280

Here are my two Maitlands. I got the Retribution today and I'm really excited about getting it all tuned up for turkey season. I'm really loving these things! Am I turning into one of those so called fanboys?


----------



## RoxieTrees

You shall be a fan boy.


----------



## maitland

Oscillation, ah yes. were getting close. JC280, do you still have the stock string leeches on both of your bows?



JC280 said:


> I have to disagree. That serving separation is where the cable roles over the mod. Just like about any other bow out there. The stop only makes about a 1/1"6-1/8" discolored spot on the string. If your getting serving separation from the stop then it's time for a different string maker.
> 
> Rob-
> 
> Both my Zeus (SD cams) and Retribution (LD cams) have those marks on the cam. It's a small amount of wax from the cable. It's not rubbing while drawing or the shot but appears to be from oscillation. No big deal. I've owned a lot of other bows that did the same thing.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Jon.....are we talking about the same area? I think I see what you are talking about....When I shot for Martin, their bows draw stops were the long flat area on the cam. The flat area was partly on the cam and partly on the mod. They didn't have the little round, adjustable "draw stops" until the Shadowcat came out two years ago. So I guess we might be talking about the same area? Not the silver, round, adjustable "draw stop" but the flat area on the cam/mod. I don't even have my top, round adjustable draw stop on....so....

My lower cam "little round draw stop" hits about two inches above the big separation and leaves only a small discoloration in the serving. 




JC280 said:


> I have to disagree. That serving separation is where the cable roles over the mod. Just like about any other bow out there. The stop only makes about a 1/1"6-1/8" discolored spot on the string. If your getting serving separation from the stop then it's time for a different string maker.
> 
> Rob-
> 
> Both my Zeus (SD cams) and Retribution (LD cams) have those marks on the cam. It's a small amount of wax from the cable. It's not rubbing while drawing or the shot but appears to be from oscillation. No big deal. I've owned a lot of other bows that did the same thing.


----------



## JC280

maitland said:


> Oscillation, ah yes. were getting close. JC280, do you still have the stock string leeches on both of your bows?


Rob- The Retribution still has string leeches on just the string but I usually use 5-6 elliminator buttons approx. 2 inches from both of the cams. When my new strings get finished for my Retribution I will be putting the elliminator buttons on in place of the leeches. There is nothing on the cables of either bow. I've been very surprised at how that little bit of weight near the cams affects the tune. It seems to make the string track better with less left to right oscillation. Reference the picture in my previous post.



NEVADAPRO said:


> Jon.....are we talking about the same area? I think I see what you are talking about....When I shot for Martin, their bows draw stops were the long flat area on the cam. The flat area was partly on the cam and partly on the mod. They didn't have the little round, adjustable "draw stops" until the Shadowcat came out two years ago. So I guess we might be talking about the same area? Not the silver, round, adjustable "draw stop" but the flat area on the cam/mod. I don't even have my top, round adjustable draw stop on....so....
> 
> My lower cam "little round draw stop" hits about two inches above the big separation and leaves only a small discoloration in the serving.


I think we are talking about different things. The little round draw stop is what I was talking about. You are actually talking about the flat on the mod itself. That clears things up a bit.:thumbs_up


----------



## Koorsboom

This picture shows the spacing of the cam between the limbs ... I can't see any problems there.










This is an attempt to show the spacing between the cable and the cam ... I also don't see a problem there.










Marco indicated that it may be because I had a Tilt Tamer fitted ... is that possible? I would have thought that would reduce the chances of the cables slapping "all over the place". I must admit though that I have seen some recent footage of what the string does during and after the shot and it is short of frightening. Makse one realise once again what forces we are dealing with here.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Happy Saturday everyone...


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Hello to you as well my friend!!!! 




Hoythunter01 said:


> Happy Saturday everyone...


----------



## reezen11

JC280 said:


> I have to disagree. That serving separation is where the cable roles over the mod. Just like about any other bow out there. The stop only makes about a 1/1"6-1/8" discolored spot on the string. If your getting serving separation from the stop then it's time for a different string maker.
> 
> Rob-
> 
> Both my Zeus (SD cams) and Retribution (LD cams) have those marks on the cam. It's a small amount of wax from the cable. It's not rubbing while drawing or the shot but appears to be from oscillation. No big deal. I've owned a lot of other bows that did the same thing.


he is going to be using a new string maker..... very soon ...


----------



## RoxieTrees

Dang it..... So I bought from Stone Mountain for no reason


----------



## roosclan

RoxieTrees said:


> Dang it..... So I bought from Stone Mountain for no reason


Not necessarily. Yours could have been VaporTrail, like mine. I'm getting some new strings next month as well.


----------



## Koorsboom

So it is not my imagination that the strings are not 10-4? I experienced some string stretch over the past two months and had to put some stwists in the string to get back to my optimal draw length twice now as well as retune the cam timing ...


----------



## ChaseK

My stock cables on my Zeus were over 5/8" too long. Good looking strings but that's about it.


----------



## Hoythunter01

*Screamin' Zeus*

Well, today I finished up my Death Dealer Zeus with the 2011 upgrade. I can only manage to get 65 pounds out of it while maintaining a descent AtoA. I squeezed 31 1/2" draw length out of the #3 mod. (VTR's) I took it to the driveway and was noticing the speed of these Easton Redline 360's. I started to smile as my thought process was going "Evil". I figured I better weigh these arrows...409 grains. Being the longest shafts I have to shoot, 340 Lightspeeds under construction, they were showing this bows potential. 

There is nothing on this bow making it squeeze more speed.....
No speed nocks
Loaded string (G5 Meta peep, Vaportrail String Bats, D-Loop, Tied in nock sets, serving for the Bow Rattler)

As the photo shows.....

I'll be working on my Lightspeeds tonight.

340+ is where i'm aiming.


----------



## roosclan

Hoythunter01 said:


> I squeezed 31 1/2" draw length out of the #3 mod. (VTR's)


I hate you long-draw people...:jksign:

I will never reach speeds like that unless my arms grow 3" or I spend an arm and a leg for a new release that do the equivalent. And then I would need new arrows!


----------



## Hoythunter01

roosclan said:


> I hate you long-draw people...:jksign:
> 
> I will never reach speeds like that unless my arms grow 3" or I spend an arm and a leg for a new release that do the equivalent. And then I would need new arrows!


I need about another 1/4" then my release would be perfect......draw length rather.


----------



## animal killer

nice speed there...but man do your arms drag on the ground when you walk to and from the office..? lol


----------



## Hoythunter01

I do have a nice "Reach" advantage. That speed is going to get better. I was surprised that it was above 290 with a 400+ grain arrow.


----------



## RoxieTrees

OK my brothers... Question... Since my bow exploded the other day due to red eye... Which cable goes on which side of the slide? Left Handed shooter here....


----------



## Hoythunter01

Buss cable goes in the deep groove. Closest to the shelf.


----------



## couch

As a proud Maitland owner when are the new bows gonna be released??


----------



## Hoythunter01

*Getting warmer...*

The Zeus is almost there. 340 is my goal without any speed enhancing doo dads. 

Not that I have the best draw weight scale, it shows the bow is maxing out at 64 pounds. (IBO weight arrow would be 320 gr.)

My arrow shaft is 326 grains. My draw length is giving me the advantage here and I know that. Having a loaded string and shaving some more weight off the shaft, if I loose the peep and String Bats, I should be close. Or, if I can get 1 more pound of draw weight, and leave the shaft alone, strip the string, I can get there.

Were only talking 15 more feet per second.


----------



## Hoythunter01

That number is consistant. 325 every shot......


----------



## a/c guy

Hoythunter01 said:


> That number is consistant. 325 every shot......


I guess my Zeus is doing pretty good afterall. You're set-up is exactly what I'm shooting. I get 325 to 328 fps.
At first, I thought is was slow since the IBO is 330. At 31.5" I figured I'd be getting closer to 340. But 328 is still fast.


----------



## RoxieTrees

My Ret seems to be slinging well. 400 gr. .410 shafts with helical blazers at 66#'s at 28.5" draw shooting 280..... Not bad at all.


----------



## BowHunterPlanet

Are you still making and selling these bows?


----------



## Hoythunter01

BowHunterPlanet said:


> Are you still making and selling these bows?


Yes, the 2012 line-up is going to be "Killer". 

1. Session
2. Zeus G3
3. Halo 34
4. Halo 31

Get on board and stop thinking about it.


----------



## jonj480

I agree! Best bet is to find a new one. Used ones only appears rarely because once you shoot one, you won't ever want to get rid of it.


----------



## Hoythunter01

jonj480 said:


> I agree! Best bet is to find a new one. Used ones only appears rarely because once you shoot one, you won't ever want to get rid of it.


That's the truth.


----------



## animal killer

Rob, Can you send me some info on 2012 pricing to glacial lakes archery. You have my email. i tried calling you today but no answer so when you get a chance please send me some info.
thanks'
philip


----------



## BMG

Hoythunter01 said:


> Yes, the 2012 line-up is going to be "Killer".
> 
> 1. Session
> 2. Zeus G3
> 3. Halo 34
> 4. Halo 31
> 
> Get on board and stop thinking about it.


What are the specs of each?


----------



## maitland

Target bows will start shipping first and then the hunting rigs. Website is almost complete and we just need to complete the photo shoot with the bows and everything will go live. Still two weeks out on the target bows. Once they start shipping, we will go non stop!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

That's great to hear Rob!! These bows will be worth the wait!! Guys, please understand that Rob is like a father and these bows are his kids!! He wants/insist that his bows are perfect before they leave Sparks!! I told Rob that I thought that the Session would be THE target bow of the year for 2012 and I believe it!! It'll be like Christmas in February!!!!!LOL!!!




maitland said:


> Target bows will start shipping first and then the hunting rigs. Website is almost complete and we just need to complete the photo shoot with the bows and everything will go live. Still two weeks out on the target bows. Once they start shipping, we will go non stop!


----------



## RoxieTrees

Man I want to shoot the 3G so bad! Lefty AND nobody carries them...... Grrrr. I'll probably just end up ordering one like I did my Ret when I get my taxes back.... LOL. What strings are coming on them this year? Also haven't heard much about the new cams? Can you still order with the older cams?


----------



## roosclan

RoxieTrees said:


> Man I want to shoot the 3G so bad! Lefty AND nobody carries them...... Grrrr. I'll probably just end up ordering one like I did my Ret when I get my taxes back.... LOL. What strings are coming on them this year? Also haven't heard much about the new cams? Can you still order with the older cams?


All 3 cams will be available.


----------



## edgerat

Fellas, why is this so far down the page....?  I am within about two days of my wife and I getting our Maitland's. Tom is twisting up the strings for my Zeus today and was just finishing up tuning my wife's Retribution last night. We are pretty stoked!!!


----------



## USNarcher

Isaac, where do you live?


----------



## edgerat

Hi Matt, Olympia.


----------



## USNarcher

Ok. Do you shoot out of Capitol City


----------



## roosclan

Well, I think I've settled on what I'm doing. No money for a new bow _for me_ this year (have to get my 2nd son a better bow), but it's going to get new strings and a tune, plus a new rest that won't slap the riser when it releases. If I can swing it, it might even get a new dip job in Harvest Moon camo!


----------



## edgerat

USNarcher said:


> Ok. Do you shoot out of Capitol City


I don't, I am just coming back after a long long lay-off. I am hoping to start shooting some of the 3D and blue-face stuff. Would be nice to shoot with you and see if some of your mojo rubs off


----------



## RoxieTrees

Looking for someone in the Mississippi/ Louisiana area to shoot with.....


----------



## RoxieTrees

So where can I get a collared polo to wear at the ASA shoots this year? Really in need of one...


----------



## USNarcher

You don't want none of the "mojo" I have been carrying lately. Although it would be nice for it to shed. I did get things back on track somewhat last night with a 300 19X vegas style. We are hosting the State Blueface and NW sectionals up here. You should try to make it. It's at Silver Arrow in Mount Vernon.


----------



## USNarcher

RoxieTrees said:


> So where can I get a collared polo to wear at the ASA shoots this year? Really in need of one...


The official shooter shirts are being produced by Atomic Jerseys. You can order one through them for if you want. Or you can purchace your own shirt and ask Rob for permission to put the logo on a shirt for yourself. Other than that unless Rob's T shirt gal has a collared shirt option all that is offered right now is a regular t shirt. Here is a sample of the official shooter shirts.


----------



## RoxieTrees

USNarcher said:


> The official shooter shirts are being produced by Atomic Jerseys. You can order one through them for if you want. Or you can purchace your own shirt and ask Rob for permission to put the logo on a shirt for yourself. Other than that unless Rob's T shirt gal has a collared shirt option all that is offered right now is a regular t shirt. Here is a sample of the official shooter shirts.


already rockin the T-shirt. . I'll see if I can get ahold of them. Any idea on $?


----------



## USNarcher

For the style shown it is $90 plus shipping. That sounds steep and it is but these are top quality shirts and it costs nothing extra to add other sponsors or your name.


----------



## edgerat

USNarcher said:


> You don't want none of the "mojo" I have been carrying lately. Although it would be nice for it to shed. I did get things back on track somewhat last night with a 300 19X vegas style. We are hosting the State Blueface and NW sectionals up here. You should try to make it. It's at Silver Arrow in Mount Vernon.


I am hoping to be shooting this weekend and see just how much I can remember  Teaching the wife from the ground-up as well. She is really really excited to learn archery.


----------



## RoxieTrees

I'm hoping to get up and running before the shoot this weekend.


----------



## edgerat

I hate to hurt the hater's feelings but, I just got off the horn with Tom Parkinson. Yesterday he finished tuning up my wife's Retribution VTR 26" @52lbs maxed firing a 500series GT Velocity XT across the beams at 280fps+...... Just sayin', that is flat-ass hauling the mail for a 26" DL and 52lbs


----------



## RoxieTrees

Whoa! Mine is only doing 280! That's moving!


----------



## roosclan

edgerat said:


> I hate to hurt the hater's feelings but, I just got off the horn with Tom Parkinson. Yesterday he finished tuning up my wife's Retribution VTR 26" @52lbs maxed firing a 500series GT Velocity XT across the beams at 280fps+...... Just sayin', that is flat-ass hauling the mail for a 26" DL and 52lbs


Wow! Wonder what he could do with a 62#, 27" DL shooting a 400+ grain arrow...


----------



## BMG

BMG said:


> What are the specs of each?





Hoythunter01 said:


> Yes, the 2012 line-up is going to be "Killer".
> 
> 1. Session
> 2. Zeus G3
> 3. Halo 34
> 4. Halo 31


What are the specs on each bow in the 2012 line up?


----------



## edgerat

roosclan said:


> Wow! Wonder what he could do with a 62#, 27" DL shooting a 400+ grain arrow...


Let you know real soon, he is building my strings right now.....  27" 60'ish pounds but, with a lighter arrow.


----------



## rolo2010

Any talk of a dealer in north TX in the future? Of course, all this talk makes a min 9 hr drive sound worth it.....


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Let's get this back to the top!!!


----------



## edgerat

Well, after much ado, our two bows are done and are shipping out to us tomorrow. I really cannot explain in a eloquent way how much the service and support from Tom Parkinson and Rob Maitland has meant to us. Rob worked with me to get me two of the last 2011 bows he had in stock with the right parts for my wife and I. Tom talked to me on the phone and through about six million emails until we nailed down the parts for each bow to make them exactly what I wanted. I was going to make a post in the general section but, I thought it more appropriate to post here in the Maitlander's thread. You guys appreciate these bows and all the work Rob puts in to each and everyone that leaves. 

Isaac's bow:
2011 Maitland Zeus VTR 27" DL 50-60# target blue with black wheels
Axcel AX3000 6" sight 
Axcel AX41 scope with up pin
Limbdriver 
Doinker Fatty 27" front and 12" rear stab 
Park N Son's custom bowstrings and cables, blue and white with black speckle 452x
blue peep
Tuned by Tom Parkinson firing a 400 series GT Velocity XT arrow with 1.5" Fusion vane and 100gr glue-in tip to just under 300fps


























Julie's bow
2011 Maitland Retribution VTR 26" DL 40-50lb limb with silver wheels and limb pivots
Axcel Armortech HD .019 5-pin sight
Doinker 12" dish
Limbdriver
Park N Son's custom string and cables, red and white with black speckle and red peep 452x
Tuned by Tom Parkinson to fire a 500 series GT Velocity XT with 1.5" Fusion vanes with glue-in tips to just over 280fps!!!!!!!


























Again, HUGE THANK YOU to Tom Parkinson and Rob Maitland, you guys made it possible for us to get back into a sport that I dearly love but, was running into road blocks with local pro shops. You guys restored my faith in this sport and the people that are working to drive it!
Thank you,
Isaac
P.S. and a special shout out to Tom's wife fir helping set my wifes peep height!!!


----------



## RoxieTrees

edgerat said:


> Well, after much ado, our two bows are done and are shipping out to us tomorrow. I really cannot explain in a eloquent way how much the service and support from Tom Parkinson and Rob Maitland has meant to us. Rob worked with me to get me two of the last 2011 bows he had in stock with the right parts for my wife and I. Tom talked to me on the phone and through about six million emails until we nailed down the parts for each bow to make them exactly what I wanted. I was going to make a post in the general section but, I thought it more appropriate to post here in the Maitlander's thread. You guys appreciate these bows and all the work Rob puts in to each and everyone that leaves.
> 
> Isaac's bow:
> 2011 Maitland Zeus VTR 27" DL 50-60# target blue with black wheels
> Axcel AX3000 6" sight
> Axcel AX41 scope with up pin
> Limbdriver
> Doinker Fatty 27" front and 12" rear stab
> Park N Son's custom bowstrings and cables, blue and white with black speckle 452x
> blue peep
> Tuned by Tom Parkinson firing a 400 series GT Velocity XT arrow with 1.5" Fusion vane and 100gr glue-in tip to just under 300fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julie's bow
> 2011 Maitland Retribution VTR 26" DL 40-50lb limb with silver wheels and limb pivots
> Axcel Armortech HD .019 5-pin sight
> Doinker 12" dish
> Limbdriver
> Park N Son's custom string and cables, red and white with black speckle and red peep 452x
> Tuned by Tom Parkinson to fire a 500 series GT Velocity XT with 1.5" Fusion vanes with glue-in tips to just over 280fps!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, HUGE THANK YOU to Tom Parkinson and Rob Maitland, you guys made it possible for us to get back into a sport that I dearly love but, was running into road blocks with local pro shops. You guys restored my faith in this sport and the people that are working to drive it!
> Thank you,
> Isaac
> P.S. and a special shout out to Tom's wife fir helping set my wifes peep height!!!


 Great looking set ups there!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Awesome looking bows Isaac!!! I've decided to get that Blue on my new Session!! You guys have the best part coming....being able to shoot them!!! They are such a pleasure to shoot. Enjoy them....both!!!!





edgerat said:


> Well, after much ado, our two bows are done and are shipping out to us tomorrow. I really cannot explain in a eloquent way how much the service and support from Tom Parkinson and Rob Maitland has meant to us. Rob worked with me to get me two of the last 2011 bows he had in stock with the right parts for my wife and I. Tom talked to me on the phone and through about six million emails until we nailed down the parts for each bow to make them exactly what I wanted. I was going to make a post in the general section but, I thought it more appropriate to post here in the Maitlander's thread. You guys appreciate these bows and all the work Rob puts in to each and everyone that leaves.
> 
> Isaac's bow:
> 2011 Maitland Zeus VTR 27" DL 50-60# target blue with black wheels
> Axcel AX3000 6" sight
> Axcel AX41 scope with up pin
> Limbdriver
> Doinker Fatty 27" front and 12" rear stab
> Park N Son's custom bowstrings and cables, blue and white with black speckle 452x
> blue peep
> Tuned by Tom Parkinson firing a 400 series GT Velocity XT arrow with 1.5" Fusion vane and 100gr glue-in tip to just under 300fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julie's bow
> 2011 Maitland Retribution VTR 26" DL 40-50lb limb with silver wheels and limb pivots
> Axcel Armortech HD .019 5-pin sight
> Doinker 12" dish
> Limbdriver
> Park N Son's custom string and cables, red and white with black speckle and red peep 452x
> Tuned by Tom Parkinson to fire a 500 series GT Velocity XT with 1.5" Fusion vanes with glue-in tips to just over 280fps!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, HUGE THANK YOU to Tom Parkinson and Rob Maitland, you guys made it possible for us to get back into a sport that I dearly love but, was running into road blocks with local pro shops. You guys restored my faith in this sport and the people that are working to drive it!
> Thank you,
> Isaac
> P.S. and a special shout out to Tom's wife fir helping set my wifes peep height!!!


----------



## RoxieTrees

NEVADAPRO said:


> Awesome looking bows Isaac!!! I've decided to get that Blue on my new Session!! You guys have the best part coming....being able to shoot them!!! They are such a pleasure to shoot. Enjoy them....both!!!!


 Hey Todd, what are the sessions running? $?


----------



## JC280

RoxieTrees said:


> Hey Todd, what are the sessions running? $?



I think the Session and the Zeus are running the same price. $1049 MSRP.


----------



## morgano

Hello, i hope someone could help me .
There is these string sales going on , and i'm making order ,but i am off home 3 weeks working at sea , so i can't measure string serving specs on Zeus 2011 VTR
Here is string maker question : What is the length of the bus cable leg? What is the distance in between the top of bottom cam serving (17-1/2”) and the bottom of the center serving, and the length of the center serving?

How about string thicknes BCY Trophy black,white 18 thread and cables 24 thread , serving Halo Kiwi color.
Do those thickness fit cams ? poundage is #57.

Thousand thank's


----------



## golfguy

wow shirts look great!!!


----------



## golfguy

looks great!!! :


----------



## roosclan

edgerat said:


> Well, after much ado, our two bows are done and are shipping out to us tomorrow. I really cannot explain in a eloquent way how much the service and support from Tom Parkinson and Rob Maitland has meant to us. Rob worked with me to get me two of the last 2011 bows he had in stock with the right parts for my wife and I. Tom talked to me on the phone and through about six million emails until we nailed down the parts for each bow to make them exactly what I wanted. I was going to make a post in the general section but, I thought it more appropriate to post here in the Maitlander's thread. You guys appreciate these bows and all the work Rob puts in to each and everyone that leaves.
> 
> Isaac's bow:
> 2011 Maitland Zeus VTR 27" DL 50-60# target blue with black wheels
> Axcel AX3000 6" sight
> Axcel AX41 scope with up pin
> Limbdriver
> Doinker Fatty 27" front and 12" rear stab
> Park N Son's custom bowstrings and cables, blue and white with black speckle 452x
> blue peep
> Tuned by Tom Parkinson firing a 400 series GT Velocity XT arrow with 1.5" Fusion vane and 100gr glue-in tip to just under 300fps


Sweet looking bow! just under 300fps with a 27" DL? What weight arrow and DW?


----------



## KyRaizor

good looking bows. my Zeus was a shooter. It just wasn't a perfect fit for me but I don't think I could argue with anyone that has something good to say about them.


----------



## DonsHarley

morgano said:


> Hello, i hope someone could help me .
> There is these string sales going on , and i'm making order ,but i am off home 3 weeks working at sea , so i can't measure string serving specs on Zeus 2011 VTR
> Here is string maker question : What is the length of the bus cable leg? What is the distance in between the top of bottom cam serving (17-1/2”) and the bottom of the center serving, and the length of the center serving?
> 
> How about string thicknes BCY Trophy black,white 18 thread and cables 24 thread , serving Halo Kiwi color.
> Do those thickness fit cams ? poundage is #57.
> 
> Thousand thank's


The infomation your looking for is on the web site under support and will depend on which cam you have short or long draw. www.maitlandusa.com


----------



## cory2011

edgerat said:


> Well, after much ado, our two bows are done and are shipping out to us tomorrow. I really cannot explain in a eloquent way how much the service and support from Tom Parkinson and Rob Maitland has meant to us. Rob worked with me to get me two of the last 2011 bows he had in stock with the right parts for my wife and I. Tom talked to me on the phone and through about six million emails until we nailed down the parts for each bow t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make them exactly what I wanted. I was going to make a post in the general section but, I thought it more appropriate to post here in the Maitlander's thread. You guys appreciate these bows and all the work Rob puts in to each and everyone that leaves.
> 
> Isaac's bow:
> 2011 Maitland Zeus VTR 27" DL 50-60# target blue with black wheels
> Axcel AX3000 6" sight
> Axcel AX41 scope with up pin
> Limbdriver
> Doinker Fatty 27" front and 12" rear stab
> Park N Son's custom bowstrings and cables, blue and white with black speckle 452x
> blue peep
> Tuned by Tom Parkinson firing a 400 series GT Velocity XT arrow with 1.5" Fusion vane and 100gr glue-in tip to just under 300fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julie's bow
> 2011 Maitland Retribution VTR 26" DL 40-50lb limb with silver wheels and limb pivots
> Axcel Armortech HD .019 5-pin sight
> Doinker 12" dish
> Limbdriver
> Park N Son's custom string and cables, red and white with black speckle and red peep 452x
> Tuned by Tom Parkinson to fire a 500 series GT Velocity XT with 1.5" Fusion vanes with glue-in tips to just over 280fps!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, HUGE THANK YOU to Tom Parkinson and Rob Maitland, you guys made it possible for us to get back into a sport that I dearly love but, was running into road blocks with local pro shops. You guys restored my faith in this sport and the people that are working to drive it!
> Thank you,
> Isaac
> P.S. and a special shout out to Tom's wife fir helping set my wifes peep height!!!


Nice looking rigs. How can you not fall in love with these awesome bows. And they shoot as good as they look.


----------



## edgerat

roosclan said:


> Sweet looking bow! just under 300fps with a 27" DL? What weight arrow and DW?


I don't have the exact weight, as the arrows aren't here yet. Using GoldTip's little calculator I get right around 310gr arrow pulling 60lbs.


----------



## fowl_natured

Just picked up a used 2011 Ret VTR and is it normal for the draw cycle to......see if this makes sense....it builds, then smooths out some, then builds again to peak DW and then drops into the valley fast & hard?

I remember trying out Roosclan's Ret last year and it seemed alot smoother from what I remember


----------



## NEVADAPRO

I'm guessing the previous owner played with the timing a bit!! If you have a press, I would measure your string and cables and make sure they are the correct length. Then max the bow out and see if your max weight is correct as well as the ata and brace height. My Zeus is at 70% let-off and is super smooth. You can find the correct specs on the Maitland website. God bless



fowl_natured said:


> Just picked up a used 2011 Ret VTR and is it normal for the draw cycle to......see if this makes sense....it builds, then smooths out some, then builds again to peak DW and then drops into the valley fast & hard?
> 
> I remember trying out Roosclan's Ret last year and it seemed alot smoother from what I remember


----------



## fowl_natured

fowl_natured said:


> Just picked up a used 2011 Ret VTR and is it normal for the draw cycle to......see if this makes sense....it builds, then smooths out some, then builds again to peak DW and then drops into the valley fast & hard?
> 
> I remember trying out Roosclan's Ret last year and it seemed alot smoother from what I remember


Here is what I am working with.........

ATA 33 5/16"
BH 6 11/16
Peak DW approx. 63#
DL currently set @ 28"

Module on top cam says 3T
Bowstring is set on the lower loop peg (longer DL peg)
12 cable stop/draw stop holes on top cam. Draw stop currently set in 6th hole from riser on top cam

Lower cam: draw stop peg in #3 hole

At full draw cable is laying flat in module. Wall feels good and solid. To me it just seems like a rougher draw cycle than I remember Roosclan Ret being. Idk???


----------



## arrowblaster

Isaac, GREAT looking bows!! I think I might have to get strings for mine from Tom. Sending you pm.


----------



## roosclan

fowl_natured said:


> Just picked up a used 2011 Ret VTR and is it normal for the draw cycle to......see if this makes sense....it builds, then smooths out some, then builds again to peak DW and then drops into the valley fast & hard?
> 
> I remember trying out Roosclan's Ret last year and it seemed alot smoother from what I remember


Sounds like a hump in the draw cycle toward the end. I just took my Ret into the garage to check the draw cycle again (man, I didn't realize how weak my arm has gotten since my wrist injury!). Mine definitely does not have a hump in the draw cycle, and it does not dump hard & fast into the valley -- mine is almost imperceptible. It might help to PM Lee and ask him if your take on the draw cycle is what he felt. He may very well have wanted it set up that way?



NEVADAPRO said:


> I'm guessing the previous owner played with the timing a bit!! If you have a press, I would measure your string and cables and make sure they are the correct length. Then max the bow out and see if your max weight is correct as well as the ata and brace height. My Zeus is at 70% let-off and is super smooth. You can find the correct specs on the Maitland website. God bless


Actually, he traded for bowhunter_44's Retribution which has new strings and a tune by ex-wolverine (Tom Parkinson), Tom worked with Rob to get the right string & cable length for what he was trying to do.



fowl_natured said:


> Here is what I am working with.........
> 
> ATA 33 5/16"
> BH 6 11/16
> Peak DW approx. 63#
> DL currently set @ 28"
> 
> Module on top cam says 3T
> Bowstring is set on the lower loop peg (longer DL peg)
> 12 cable stop/draw stop holes on top cam. Draw stop currently set in 6th hole from riser on top cam
> 
> Lower cam: draw stop peg in #3 hole
> 
> At full draw cable is laying flat in module. Wall feels good and solid. To me it just seems like a rougher draw cycle than I remember Roosclan Ret being. Idk???


You definitely have the small cam. My bow has the large cam, so that might account for _some_ of the difference in feel. You have the right mod for your draw length, but it should go from 27-27.75", so there's definitely been some tuning and tweaking to get it to 28". Your brace height is only 1/16" off, so that's no biggie. A2A is off by 5/16", and I have no idea if that is a lot or not. It may very well have to do with getting a 28" DL out of a mod that wasn't designed to get 28". I wonder how it will feel if you follow the tuning chart to get it to your 27.5" DL.


----------



## fowl_natured

I dont mind the valley so much because I know I can tweak that to my liking but the second hump in the draw cycle is the problem. If it didnt have the second hump im sure it would transition into the valley alot smoother


----------



## NEVADAPRO

I would say it is definitely between getting the DL to 28" and the ata being off by 5/16"!! Not saying Tom didn't do whatever it took to get 28" out of the DL for him, but between that and the ATA, that could very well be the problem. It doesn't take but a few twists....added to or taken out of the cables....to really change the feel! That being said...I have always believed that the ata and brace height don't have to be spot on to work! They are a great starting point and sometimes they are perfect! But they don't always have to be perfect!!


----------



## ex-wolverine

Thats odd, because that was the smoothest drawing bow I have felt in a long time...and it was fast

As a matter of fact when I got it it had no valley at all, when I was finished it did drop into the valley nice but it wasnt eratic...hmmmm





roosclan said:


> Sounds like a hump in the draw cycle toward the end. I just took my Ret into the garage to check the draw cycle again (man, I didn't realize how weak my arm has gotten since my wrist injury!). Mine definitely does not have a hump in the draw cycle, and it does not dump hard & fast into the valley -- mine is almost imperceptible. It might help to PM Lee and ask him if your take on the draw cycle is what he felt. He may very well have wanted it set up that way?
> 
> 
> Actually, he traded for bowhunter_44's Retribution which has new strings and a tune by ex-wolverine (Tom Parkinson), Tom worked with Rob to get the right string & cable length for what he was trying to do.
> 
> 
> You definitely have the small cam. My bow has the large cam, so that might account for _some_ of the difference in feel. You have the right mod for your draw length, but it should go from 27-27.75", so there's definitely been some tuning and tweaking to get it to 28". Your brace height is only 1/16" off, so that's no biggie. A2A is off by 5/16", and I have no idea if that is a lot or not. It may very well have to do with getting a 28" DL out of a mod that wasn't designed to get 28". I wonder how it will feel if you follow the tuning chart to get it to your 27.5" DL.


----------



## ex-wolverine

I will hook you up...

If you dont like how the bow feels, get the mods you need send me the bow and I will build new strings and cables for free and tune it for free...I dont want anyone unhappy with my work reguardless who owns it...The previous owner wanted a 60# bow and 28" draw with what he had...Most bow manufactures spec out 2-4# over the rated weight...Like Nevadapro says ATA and BH are approximate...

Your bow shot like a dream, and I shot bulles left handed, Im a righty

Let me know and I will hook you up, you just have to cover shipping the rest is on me... 



fowl_natured said:


> Here is what I am working with.........
> 
> ATA 33 5/16"
> BH 6 11/16
> Peak DW approx. 63#
> DL currently set @ 28"
> 
> Module on top cam says 3T
> Bowstring is set on the lower loop peg (longer DL peg)
> 12 cable stop/draw stop holes on top cam. Draw stop currently set in 6th hole from riser on top cam
> 
> Lower cam: draw stop peg in #3 hole
> 
> At full draw cable is laying flat in module. Wall feels good and solid. To me it just seems like a rougher draw cycle than I remember Roosclan Ret being. Idk???


----------



## animal killer

The Maitlands have the nicest draw out there to any bow ive ever shot. There is no hump in the draw cycle and no drop off unless something got tweaked teh wrong way with the cables...ive had a few come in the shop and they all leave the same.


----------



## fowl_natured

ex-wolverine said:


> I will hook you up...
> 
> If you dont like how the bow feels, get the mods you need send me the bow and I will build new strings and cables for free and tune it for free...I dont want anyone unhappy with my work reguardless who owns it...The previous owner wanted a 60# bow and 28" draw with what he had...Most bow manufactures spec out 2-4# over the rated weight...Like Nevadapro says ATA and BH are approximate...
> 
> Your bow shot like a dream, and I shot bulles left handed, Im a righty
> 
> Let me know and I will hook you up, you just have to cover shipping the rest is on me...


You are a stand up guy for offering that! But I really dont think all this is necessary. I'm not unhappy with your work be ause your strings are some of the best I have ever seen. I don't think the building of new strings would be necessary because like someone mentioned above.....a couple of twists here & there might be the difference I am looking for.

I greatly appreciate your offer. pm sent


----------



## ex-wolverine

No problem just let me know...

Im heading to my bud's place this fall to hunt in Winfiled this year, maybe we can hook up and have a coffee 



fowl_natured said:


> You are a stand up guy for offering that! But I really dont think all this is necessary. I'm not unhappy with your work be ause your strings are some of the best I have ever seen. I don't think the building of new strings would be necessary because like someone mentioned above.....a couple of twists here & there might be the difference I am looking for.
> 
> I greatly appreciate your offer. pm sent


----------



## arrowblaster

ex-wolverine said:


> I will hook you up...
> 
> If you dont like how the bow feels, get the mods you need send me the bow and I will build new strings and cables for free and tune it for free...I dont want anyone unhappy with my work reguardless who owns it...The previous owner wanted a 60# bow and 28" draw with what he had...Most bow manufactures spec out 2-4# over the rated weight...Like Nevadapro says ATA and BH are approximate...
> 
> Your bow shot like a dream, and I shot bulles left handed, Im a righty
> 
> Let me know and I will hook you up, you just have to cover shipping the rest is on me...


THIS is why I will send my Maitland to Tom!!! ( maybe another one in the future also.........)


----------



## RoxieTrees

Was worth the wait. Shot my first Vegas round today. 282 10x.... No it's not great, but was really nervous and haven't shot in well over a month due to complications. We got the string and cams on this morning, and the shoot was at 10, so I tuned and sighted in at 20 and went up there. We have another next weekend, and I promise I'll be better.... Haha. She's super sweet though.... Smooth as silk and easy to hold, even with the crude target set up. Taxes will be in soon though.....Hello Davis The System. Anyway here ya go. Sorry for the phone pics, when I find some batteries I'll take ones with the Nikon.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

There's nothing wrong with that score!! Especially under the circumstances!! Just relax and shoot 30-1 arrow tournaments!!! 




RoxieTrees said:


> Was worth the wait. Shot my first Vegas round today. 282 10x.... No it's not great, but was really nervous and haven't shot in well over a month due to complications. We got the string and cams on this morning, and the shoot was at 10, so I tuned and sighted in at 20 and went up there. We have another next weekend, and I promise I'll be better.... Haha. She's super sweet though.... Smooth as silk and easy to hold, even with the crude target set up. Taxes will be in soon though.....Hello Davis The System. Anyway here ya go. Sorry for the phone pics, when I find some batteries I'll take ones with the Nikon.
> View attachment 1277387
> View attachment 1277388
> View attachment 1277389
> View attachment 1277390
> View attachment 1277391
> View attachment 1277392


----------



## ChaseK

Any of yall sent your Zeus' off for custom strings and super tune? If so who'd yall use?

Looking to get mine done here in the next couple weeks.

Thanks


----------



## RoxieTrees

I know for a fact Ex-wolverine has all the specs on the Maitland bows, and he seems like a stand up guy from everyone I've talked to. I haven't sent mine as I only have one bow, and there is always something to do and no time I want to be without my baby. I'm not sure if Crackers has the Maitland specs or not.


----------



## RoxieTrees

Also, I would like to thank Todd and Rob for ALL their help during my little mishap. I'm sure I bugged the heck out of them, but they were always willing to help and answer any question I had. Awesome guys, awesome CS, awesome company, AMAZING product... Why look anywhere else?


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Any time James!! It's definitely nice to have the person that designed and builds the bows on here to answer questions!! God bless




RoxieTrees said:


> Also, I would like to thank Todd and Rob for ALL their help during my little mishap. I'm sure I bugged the heck out of them, but they were always willing to help and answer any question I had. Awesome guys, awesome CS, awesome company, AMAZING product... Why look anywhere else?


----------



## ex-wolverine

These bows are one of the easiest bows I have tunes in a while...Wait until Isaac see his bullets through paper...I even tried to torque the bow to get a bad tear and I couldnt


----------



## edgerat

RoxieTrees said:


> I know for a fact Ex-wolverine has all the specs on the Maitland bows, and he seems like a stand up guy from everyone I've talked to. I haven't sent mine as I only have one bow, and there is always something to do and no time I want to be without my baby. I'm not sure if Crackers has the Maitland specs or not.


If you do decide to send your bow to Tom, be careful, the dude has a soft spot for red ano bows... I think I just narrowly missed him keeping my wife's for his family to shoot


----------



## RoxieTrees

edgerat said:


> If you do decide to send your bow to Tom, be careful, the dude has a soft spot for red ano bows... I think I just narrowly missed him keeping my wife's for his family to shoot


Haha. I'll tape her up and send it... Lol. I just checked the sync and it's a bit off.... Gonna have to find a press and put in a couple control twists...I need a paper running rack. What stabilizers do yall use? I know I'm getting my new sight, but I want a new set of stabs... Thinking Doinker Avancee.... I don't use too much weight do I don't think I'll need the Platinums.... What about Yalls weights?


----------



## NEVADAPRO

The Avancee Series are great stabilizers! They are also smaller diameter as well which will help in the wind and they don't flex much at all!! Great choice!


----------



## RoxieTrees

NEVADAPRO said:


> The Avancee Series are great stabilizers! They are also smaller diameter as well which will help in the wind and they don't flex much at all!! Great choice!


That's what I wanted to hear. What amount of weights are yall using? What length would you suggest for my Retty? I'm thinking 30-ish with a 10" back bar? 4 oz. And 8-10 .oz?


----------



## NEVADAPRO

I think the 30" main bar would be great for the ata of the Retribution...but I would go with at least a 12" v-bar! Maybe even a 15"! The weight distribution is going to be a personal thing, but the longer the bars, the less weight you will need for the same balance. I would contact Erick at Doinker and give him all of your specs (bow ata and such) and he will get you REAL close!! Then you just have to experiment!! God bless




RoxieTrees said:


> That's what I wanted to hear. What amount of weights are yall using? What length would you suggest for my Retty? I'm thinking 30-ish with a 10" back bar? 4 oz. And 8-10 .oz?


----------



## RoxieTrees

NEVADAPRO said:


> I think the 30" main bar would be great for the ata of the Retribution...but I would go with at least a 12" v-bar! Maybe even a 15"! The weight distribution is going to be a personal thing, but the longer the bars, the less weight you will need for the same balance. I would contact Erick at Doinker and give him all of your specs (bow ata and such) and he will get you REAL close!! Then you just have to experiment!! God bless


I figured the more weight the more steady though..... I'm rather strong with my bow arm. I askEd Erick and should get a reply before too long


----------



## rolyat008

Can we some kind of pic leak on a Halo? Lol... I know there has to be more than just a riser laying around... lol
and if there already was a pic posted somewhere I apologize lol.


----------



## C Doyle 88

Good morn'n Maitland world


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Ttt


----------



## roosclan

On another thread from a different bow company (I'm looking at their new youth bow, gimme a break!), it was postulated that a shorter A2A bow will retain more speed for short draw archers (27.5" and less) than a longer A2A bow, given every thing else the same. Their 31" A2A bow is rated slower than their 33" A2A bow, but short-armed folks are apparently retaining more speed with their short A2A bow than their longer A2A bow when they own both and compare them side-by-side. If that's the case, then would a Halo31 retain more speed for someone like me (27" DL) than a Halo34 or my Retribution, given the same DL and DW?


----------



## IsHeBreathing?

roosclan said:


> On another thread from a different bow company (I'm looking at their new youth bow, gimme a break!), it was postulated that a shorter A2A bow will retain more speed for short draw archers (27.5" and less) than a longer A2A bow, given every thing else the same. Their 31" A2A bow is rated slower than their 33" A2A bow, but short-armed folks are apparently retaining more speed with their short A2A bow than their longer A2A bow when they own both and compare them side-by-side. If that's the case, then would a Halo31 retain more speed for someone like me (27" DL) than a Halo34 or my Retribution, given the same DL and DW?


Is a cool kid bow isnt it?

What would cause the speed retention? Between their shorter and longer bows, are the limbs/cams the same and at the same angles?

Im not a short draw but my wife and kids are and am curious.


----------



## roosclan

IsHeBreathing? said:


> Is a cool kid bow isnt it?


As long as the specs are there, yes. Otherwise, the youth bow market is kind of flooded lately. I can get a Razor Edge fully set up for $330 and it has an IBO of 308fps at 60# and 29". That's pretty impressive for a youth bow that my son could use through college until he can afford his own high-end bow. I hope the new youth bow can compete at a similar price point. It certainly looks nicer than a RE, that's for sure.



> What would cause the speed retention? Between their shorter and longer bows, are the limbs/cams the same and at the same angles?


The cams are the same. Different limbs, I believe, but I could be wrong. The thing is there wasn't any physics included to explain why, only that he had 31", 33" and 35" A2A bows, and at the same DL, DW, and same arrows, his 31" bow was faster by 7fps, even though it had the lowest IBO rating. I want to understand the physics of it, because if it's true, then I may have to sell my son's Menace, use that money to get some light DW limbs and 26" mods for my Ret, spring for an Equalizer release for my son so he can shoot a 26" DL and let him have my bow while I get a Halo31.


----------



## DLJ

RoxieTrees said:


> I figured the more weight the more steady though..... I'm rather strong with my bow arm. I askEd Erick and should get a reply before too long


Erick is in Vegas now so he may take a little longer to reply, just so you know.


----------



## edgerat

This thread was almost on page two........


----------



## Archer74

> I want to understand the physics of it, because if it's true, then I may have to sell my son's Menace, use that money to get some light DW limbs and 26" mods for my Ret, spring for an Equalizer release for my son so he can shoot a 26" DL and let him have my bow while I get a Halo31.


I'm calling BS! I don't think this has anything to do with getting a faster bow for your son. You're looking for an excuse to buy yourself a Halo!!! :wink:

Sounds like a good argument to me Counselor.


----------



## fowl_natured

Is it just me or is the factory string stop noisey? I'm hearing a significant buzzing after the shot and I'm 99% sure its coming from the string stop. I can pluck the string a little and everytime it hits the string stop it makes a buzzing noise. Anyone had any experiences with this? I've tried different distances between string and stopper but not really any difference.


----------



## cory2011

If you have a super peep make sure your peep is tight. It buzzes when it's loose.


----------



## edgerat

How many turns can I back off the limbs bolts on our Ret and Zeus? 
Thanks fellers!
Isaac


----------



## ex-wolverine

Make sure you loosen the set screw first...then you will see on the side of the riser the nut that limb bolt goes into...unscrew equal amounts until that bottoms out...thats as far as I would go



edgerat said:


> How many turns can I back off the limbs bolts on our Ret and Zeus?
> Thanks fellers!
> Isaac


----------



## edgerat

I need to move to Mountain Home so i have a great bow wrench within walking distance... . Thank you Tom


----------



## USNarcher

edgerat said:


> I need to move to Mountain Home so i have a great bow wrench within walking distance... . Thank you Tom


Have you ever been to MH. You might not say that then. Boise maybe.


----------



## USNarcher

Ok I'm back. For some reason I have been blocked from AT for the past week. No idea why but it seems to be fixed now. So if anyone sent me messages I wasn't ignoring you. It's Vegas time. I took some tips from nuts&bolts and I am shooting better now than I ever have and my confidence it right where it needs to be. This bow is aiming rock solid. Let the games begine.


----------



## edgerat

USNarcher said:


> Have you ever been to MH. You might not say that then. Boise maybe.


Oh just feeling an enormously-bit over whelmed with two new bows in the house Matt. I never realized how good I had it back in the mid-90s to have two exceptional pro shops within 20 minutes of me. Oh well, spilt milk!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

That's great to hear Matt!! When do you get in to Vegas?




USNarcher said:


> Ok I'm back. For some reason I have been blocked from AT for the past week. No idea why but it seems to be fixed now. So if anyone sent me messages I wasn't ignoring you. It's Vegas time. I took some tips from nuts&bolts and I am shooting better now than I ever have and my confidence it right where it needs to be. This bow is aiming rock solid. Let the games begine.


----------



## KyRaizor

Have pics been posted of the new bows? Went through several pages and lost interest.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## roosclan

Archer74 said:


> I'm calling BS! I don't think this has anything to do with getting a faster bow for your son. You're looking for an excuse to buy yourself a Halo!!! :wink:
> 
> Sounds like a good argument to me Counselor.


I wish! I just don't have the funds for a Halo, as badly as I want one.



fowl_natured said:


> Is it just me or is the factory string stop noisey? I'm hearing a significant buzzing after the shot and I'm 99% sure its coming from the string stop. I can pluck the string a little and everytime it hits the string stop it makes a buzzing noise. Anyone had any experiences with this? I've tried different distances between string and stopper but not really any difference.


The string stop shouldn't be noisy. It's a Bow Rattler, just like the Genetix, so it's high quality. Check the set screws, maybe? Is part of it loose? If so, I would contact Bow Rattler to see what they suggest.


----------



## C Doyle 88

Matt --thought you were going with Rob to Vegas--????


----------



## mclaughlin87

Hey Guys, I currently shoot a 2011 Invasion with 70lb draw. Today, I shot a 2012 Elite Answer at 60lb draw, and it felt amazing...super smooth draw. I do realize that the drop in weight contributes some to that, but the smooth mods felt great. My question is how do you think this bow will stack up against the 2012 Halo 34? I like the 33-34 ATA that each bow has, and I do think I will go with smooth mods (VTX). I do a lot of target/3D and whitetail hunting. I've shot all the 2012's that I'm interested in, and the Answer has won so far. I'll have to buy a Halo without ever getting my hands on it first, as I don't have a dealer near me. Any input would be greatly appreciated...especially if any of you have a Ret or Zeus with the VTX cams and have shot the Answer. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bow_hunter44

fowl_natured said:


> Is it just me or is the factory string stop noisey? I'm hearing a significant buzzing after the shot and I'm 99% sure its coming from the string stop. I can pluck the string a little and everytime it hits the string stop it makes a buzzing noise. Anyone had any experiences with this? I've tried different distances between string and stopper but not really any difference.


I thought the same thing. I had contemplated getting a MeanV (or equivalent) to see if that made a difference. Perhaps one of the set screws (or both) is loose.


----------



## fowl_natured

bow_hunter44 said:


> I thought the same thing. I had contemplated getting a MeanV (or equivalent) to see if that made a difference. Perhaps one of the set screws (or both) is loose.


Well pretty sure its not the string stop now. The string itself was making the buzzing noise. It was driving me crazy. I put a really small set of whiskers on and the noise is now gone.


----------



## kwruppi

Hello all

Before I destroy my new/old Zeus, thank´s to Todd, can I go with a X-press or do I really need a EZ.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

I hope I'm not helping you destroy it!!!!! Did I give you incorrect info!????? That being said....I have only used an EZ press with mine!! So I'm not sure about the X-Press. 




kwruppi said:


> Hello all
> 
> Before I destroy my new/old Zeus, thank´s to Todd, can I go with a X-press or do I really need a EZ.


----------



## kwruppi

Todd I think your info is correct, but I need to press the bow for the DL change, therefore the question. 
By the way should the string follow the below the post or above.
Don´t like filling your inbox with only my questions.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Not to worry!! You can PM me anytime!! As far as the path of the bow string....if the string is on the first post (closest to the outside of the cam), then there's no issue. If the string is on the center post...follow the straightest path with the bow string!! (Meaning, if you are on the center post...you can go over the outside post, it just makes the DL a tad shorter that way). I like to keep the string path straight. If you are on the last post (closest to the center of the cam), again...follow the straightest path with the bow string. My point is, you can put the bow string on any of the 3 posts and still have the bow string follow a straight path until the bow string reaches the outside of the cam. 

I really hope that this is not as confusing to read as it was to type!!!:wink:




kwruppi said:


> Todd I think your info is correct, but I need to press the bow for the DL change, therefore the question.
> By the way should the string follow the below the post or above.
> Don´t like filling your inbox with only my questions.


----------



## ka30270

When are the 2012's gonna be ready to ship???? This thread is getting hard to find info on......


----------



## ChaseK

Think we should start a new thread before long. Maybe when the '12s are ready we'll do it then. 

The first pages of this thread are way way diff than the last several haha. Crazy how Maitland Nation has grown an changed in the last 2 years.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Boy are the Vegas face targets colors "washed out" due to the lighting at the South Point!! Although.....the lighting seems to be the same, no matter what lane you are shooting on!! So all is fair!! It is a little crowded in the ball rooms since they are about half the size of the ball rooms at the Riv!! But overall, the South Point is much, much cleaner and the arena is really nice!! The show is on the second floor over looking the arena!! Pretty cool!!


----------



## kwruppi

ChaseK said:


> Think we should start a new thread before long. Maybe when the '12s are ready we'll do it then.
> 
> The first pages of this thread are way way diff than the last several haha. Crazy how Maitland Nation has grown an changed in the last 2 years.


May be an additional technical forum/thread would be not bad, like Mathews and Elite have.
Yes Maitland is now oversea hope this doesn´t matter.:wink:


----------



## lern

Hey, where is the Maitland booth at the show? I can't find it!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Since the new bows are running a little behind....Rob decided he was better off staying home and getting the bows ready!!


----------



## lern

Darn, I was so looking forward to seeing them!


----------



## ChaseK

archerynutNB said:


> Congrats and good luck on your new job location.
> And a salute too you for the risks you take for others... every day on the job. Be safe out there.


Hey man just saw your post. Preciate it buddy. Back here again today.

So far so good. Been pretty quiet other than a cat or 2 in trees at the WalMart(Yes, really..) and some BS fire alarms.


----------



## archerynutNB

ChaseK said:


> Hey man just saw your post. Preciate it buddy. Back here again today.
> 
> So far so good. Been pretty quiet other than a cat or 2 in trees at the WalMart(Yes, really..) and some BS fire alarms.


You bet friend! Well at least the cats are a less dangerous call!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Well....day 1 was interesting to say the least!! 

About 1 minute before our first end for score, a young girl was putting her bow, with a thin aluminum stabilizer on it, on the bow rack next to my bow. Problem was, she put her stabilizer right through my scope housing. It knocked my lens completely out and scratched it and put a gouge in it as well! The bad part was, the end of the stabilizer totally ripped the aiming ring I had on my lens off!! It left a little of the ring on the lens, but I was screwed!!LOL!! So I took the 30 seconds I had left and put a black dot on the lens....hoping it was somewhat centered. Needless to say....it wasn't!!LOL!!!

So my first end was a blistering 25!! All 3 arrows in the exact same spot....9,8,8...big 25!!! Made a sight adjustment....27!!! Made a sight adjustment....not enough!!! 27!! 11 points down on the first 3 ends!!LOL!! So then I shoot a 28 and then another 28! By now, I really had to calm myself down and just laugh about it!! Luckily, the guys on my target were great about it. I mean, I didn't have a single "X" on the first half!! So I move my target to the upper position and shoot a 9,X,X in the 6th end. From there I went X,X,10....X,X,10...X,X,X...X,X,X!! All "12" of my "X's" in the last five ends!! Oh well....hoping for a MUCH better day tomorrow!! 

Sorry to the Maitland gang for the poor showing!! I know Matt and I were looking for a great tournament for Maitland!! Matt is not feeling well and I know his Achilles tendon is still really hurting and causing balance issues!! I am going to park my Zeus next to a wall and stand guard tomorrow!!LOL!!!! I can tell all of you...the BOW performed flawlessly!! Maybe the whole lens thing was for a reason!! So many people saw what happened and came over and looked at the bow!! Everyone that saw it or drew it....LOVED IT!!! 

Anyway.....will report back tomorrow!!! God bless, Todd


----------



## htb

When are the new bows going to be added to the web site???


----------



## 1bigndarcher

*meet the twins*

Hey guys thought i would show off the twins they are the same with their own personalities


----------



## 1bigndarcher

sorry pic was so bad will try a better camera later 2 of robs retributions decked out man these shoot cant wait for the halos !


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Well....it was a bit better today. I still had my head inserted somewhere for the first four ends today, shooting 29, 29, 29, 29!! Then my head came back into the light (LOL!!!) and things were better!!!! I shot clean from there on out and finished with a 296 w/17x's. It really should have been a 300 today the way I was holding!! I moved my v-bar out (from straight back) to try and stop the side to side movement that I was getting at full draw. I moved it out two clicks and the side to side slowed way down! I thought "if two is that good.....four will be GREAT!!!!LOL!! And it was! My dot just stopped! 

I can tell you that once you have your Maitland set up properly.....they are THE BEST aiming and shooting bows I have ever had the pleasure of shooting!! They honestly just WANT to sit perfectly still!! It makes you have to change your aiming process because most of us are not used to our dot or pin sitting perfectly still...and rather than relaxing and just letting the shot happen, most of us start telling ourselves to WAIT!! because the dot or pin HAS to move....right? Well, NO it doesn't!! And once I just let the bow do its thing, I shot clean!! What a great bow!!!!


----------



## kwruppi

Hi Todd, take a picture off your setup and post it.
Do the 300 today.:thumbs_up


----------



## headnheel

Any Maitland shooters looking for new strings and cables and a super tune for Maitland bows my string builder in Florida is Doug McKelvey of Nuclear Chicken Strings.He has done pure magic on my Zeus.He's located in Jacksonville,FL and he's the real deal when it comes to tuning and string building.Feel free to contact me if you're interested in his services and I'll hook you up.He is also the proprietor of M and M Archery and a Maitland dealer.I can't put into words the performance he gets out of my Zeus.It's hard to make a great bow greater but he sure does it.


----------



## ChaseK

Hmm, hes only about an hour an 15 mins away from me. May have to stop in on our way to the beach in a few weeks.


Guys this thread was just on page 2...we need an update on the 2012s or something!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Ttt


----------



## jonj480

Bump it up for some Halo pics!


----------



## ChaseK

Werd! ^^


----------



## rolyat008

^^^ for realz...


----------



## USNarcher

Hey guys I think that Rob just got the first shipment of risers, Zeus and Sessions. Halo's should be soon. Look for shipping by the end of the month. Black may be ready by next week


----------



## USNarcher

Like Todd said the Southpoint was way better than the Riv. Unfortunately I spent almost all of my time sick as a dog and in my room. I didn't get to mingle or enjoy much at all. I won't even talk about my shooting experience.


----------



## marcop

Hey Matt how you doing 
Marco


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Matt was a lovely shade of green!!!




marcop said:


> Hey Matt how you doing
> Marco


----------



## USNarcher

Ya Ya Ya. I coulda hung out with you more. 

I mis spoke earlier. Rob is getting risers of all flavors either today or tomorrow. So you Halo fans can start chompin at the bit.


----------



## rolyat008

Oh... I am. I've been wanting to shoot a Maitland for a very long time! Decided to wait it out another year... hope they're impressive!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

I hear ya!! I could just tell you weren't feeling to well!!! I know from experience...there is nothing worse than the jitters that Vegas gives shooters and THEN be sick on top of it!! Not a great combo!!




USNarcher said:


> Ya Ya Ya. I coulda hung out with you more.
> 
> I mis spoke earlier. Rob is getting risers of all flavors either today or tomorrow. So you Halo fans can start chompin at the bit.


----------



## jonj480

G'dammit! Need some halo pics!


----------



## rsarns

Here I thought you stayed in your room becuase the leash was being tugged a bit...  Man you get sick at the worst times... hunting season 2 years ago? Now Vegas... start taking them vitamins...


----------



## KyRaizor

Thanks to the fanboys for their continuing ability to ignore any post asking about pics and info. God forbid it's on topic for one page. carry on with your 168 pages of non-related drivel


----------



## NEVADAPRO

What are you talking about? If you think it's "drivel", why read it? I don't understand people like you! How are ANY of us ignoring pics OR info??? There are NO pics as of yet!! And what info is NOT being given? Please enlighten us!!




Vindicator said:


> Thanks to the fanboys for their continuing ability to ignore any post asking about pics and info. God forbid it's on topic for one page. carry on with your 168 pages of non-related drivel


----------



## bowmanxx

I can understand where he's comeing from. I asked a few questions here and no one ever answered. If someone asks " any pics" no response. Maybe explain why not.


----------



## JC280

USNarcher said:


> Ya Ya Ya. I coulda hung out with you more.
> 
> I mis spoke earlier. Rob is getting risers of all flavors either today or tomorrow. So you Halo fans can start chompin at the bit.





bowmanxx said:


> I can understand where he's comeing from. I asked a few questions here and no one ever answered. If someone asks " any pics" no response. Maybe explain why not.


The answer is a few posts above.

As far as the fanboy BS I'm growing very tired of it! I don't care who it's about Bowtech, Mathews or whoever. Is it wrong to support one brand of anything? I'm sure most of us prefer a certain kind of Cereal, a certain kind of beer, a certain camo pattern or certain brand of vehicle. In my eyes that makes us all fanboys.

To keep this on target with the rest of the thread "I love my Zeus but I WANT A SESSION REALLY BAD!"


----------



## USNarcher

If anyone has any questions that they want answered correctly and truthfully they can use the send pm function and I will answer every question asked in a timely manner.


----------



## animal killer

If anyone is in the upper Midwest like SD, ND, MN, or even Iowa, Nebraska, or Wis and is looking to order new maitland bow through a dealer, please let me know. I want to fill spots for an order and will get you hooked up right with a new 2012 Maitland Bow. You can call me at 507-530-8712 or PM me for more info.
Thanks
Phil


----------



## KyRaizor

NEVADAPRO said:


> How are ANY of us ignoring pics OR info??? There are NO pics as of yet!! And what info is NOT being given? Please enlighten us!!


Then consider yourself enlightened. Multiple people have asked in the last couple of pages and I went through 20-30 pages trying to find pics and specs. Gets old going through this trying to find "info". It's useless drivel because very few of the pages are related to "Maitland USA Show bows". All anyone had to do was answer the question. So now we have to PM for info that should be in this thread. Ridiculous.

Put way to much effort into finding information on these bows that should have been easily accessible. I could care less if you understand people like me. I am not here for you to understand just like this thread isn't here to provide any info on the bows.


----------



## USNarcher

Vindicator said:


> Then consider yourself enlightened. Multiple people have asked in the last couple of pages and I went through 20-30 pages trying to find pics and specs. Gets old going through this trying to find "info". It's useless drivel because very few of the pages are related to "Maitland USA Show bows". All anyone had to do was answer the question. So now we have to PM for info that should be in this thread. Ridiculous.
> 
> Put way to much effort into finding information on these bows that should have been easily accessible. I could care less if you understand people like me. I am not here for you to understand just like this thread isn't here to provide any info on the bows.


I understand your frustration. But if you put out a question on this thread it is better that no one answers it if they do not have the correct answer. I don't want to put anyone down that responds on here because most people are just trying to help but sometimes wrong info gets put out. I have tried to get Rob to launch the new website but he doesn't want to launch it until it is 100% to his liking and he has some finished product to display.

No one is paid to sit and monitor this thread and respond to every question. Everyone including Rob has a day job. And other than me and Todd (NEVADAPRO) there are no other official representatives from the company at the moment. So just like you I don't have time to weed through every thread looking for Maitland questions to answer. Though I do my damnedest to find and answer them. If you have a question that you want a 100% accurate answer to and in a timely manner then send me a PM.

Please don't anyone get in a pissing contest on here. That isn't what this thread is about.


----------



## KyRaizor

A simple no info, specs, pics yet would do. I asked because I wanted to know what the deal was. Not to force someone into providing false info. I'm out and you all can get back to what this thread is really about. Whatever that is.


----------



## animal killer

I'm charging 849.99 for the halos and 1049.99 for the Zeus n Session. If you want a polished riser add $100 n if u want polished cams add another $50. I just talked with Rob this morning and told me my pricing and this is what pricing was last year if I remember.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NEVADAPRO

I believe the "Rob doesn't have the risers yet" answer would answer the "no info, specs or pics yet" question!! We have stated, on several occasions that the risers were not back from the machinist and would then still need to be anodized. Specs...as far as ata and brace height have been given as well as what cams would be offered. All finish combos have been stated clearly...by Rob himself. So I'm a little unclear as to what further specs or info would be available to us when none of us has any of the bows yet? We know the Session will have the same 36" riser as the Zeus except that the Sessions limb angle will be different with a longer limb (I believe a 13" limb). All bows will be available with the brand new "Aggressor" cam (there won't be any further info released (unless Rob decides to) until the first customer bow goes out for various reasons. 

All of this info has been stated...most, multiple times...in this thread! No one is trying to hide anything and I guarantee you NO one wants these bows released more than ROB!!!


----------



## couch

Phil at Glacial Lakes archery is a great guy to deal with. I bought a Retribution from him last year and would not hesitate to buy another bow from him. Good pricing too!!!!


----------



## animal killer

couch said:


> Phil at Glacial Lakes archery is a great guy to deal with. I bought a Retribution from him last year and would not hesitate to buy another bow from him. Good pricing too!!!!


Thanks!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosclan

bowmanxx said:


> I can understand where he's comeing from. I asked a few questions here and no one ever answered. If someone asks " any pics" no response. Maybe explain why not.


That's because "are there any pics" has been asked multiple times, and it has been answered multiple times: "there are no pics of the Halo yet" There won't be until Rob has finished product ready to take pictures of. Which, considering he finally got a shipment of risers in, it won't be long!

As for specs, those have been posted before, several times. However, since you don't want to look through the last several pages (don't have to look through all 168. Just start here and go backwards till you find it. Doesn't take long), here is what I can remember:

Halo specs
BH: 6.5"
IBO ~335fps or so
A2A: 31" or 34", depending on whether you get the Halo31 or Halo34
Weight: hasn't been posted. Expect just under 4lbs is my _guess_.
Draw length: Halo31: *23* - 30" (maybe 31") Halo34: out to *35*" (yes, you read that right)


----------



## animal killer

Where are we measuring the correct draw length from... Front of grin or throat of the grip? I wasn't sure. 
Thanks
Phillip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts

animal killer said:


> Where are we measuring the correct draw length from... Front of grin or throat of the grip? I wasn't sure.
> Thanks
> Phillip
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Typically,
Draw length of the bow means...

throat of the grip (pivot point...deepest part of the curve) to the center serving betwen the d-loop knots,
at full draw...

then,
also add 1.75-inches to this measurement,
to get the AMO draw length.

28-inches of DL,
means the tape measure reads 26.25-inches,
then, you add 1.75-inches,
to arrive at 28-inches of DL.


----------



## USNarcher

Thanks Alan. Hows my bow doin?

Ok all you guys. Brown has made a delivery of the much awaited raw materials to Rob. Time to get them some color and assembeled. It won't be too much longer.


----------



## rolyat008

Can't get a raw riser pic? Please??? :tongue: lol


----------



## animal killer

I am wondering what way Rob is measuring from? I have a customer wondering on ordering a bow and need to know so he will have his correct draw measured the same as this bow to figure out what draw he will need.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts

USNarcher said:


> Thanks Alan. Hows my bow doin?


Bow is being well taken care of.

Taking lots of photos and measurements.
Documenting the starting point.


----------



## maitland

Sounds like the boys are getting restless. Well I am looking at crates of stuff like this. They are headed to the finisher then they will ship.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Oh...that so Partially.....WRONG!!!LOL!!! But man do they look SAWEEEET!!!!!



maitland said:


> Sounds like the boys are getting restless. Well I am looking at crates of stuff like this. They are headed to the finisher then they will ship.
> 
> View attachment 1288124


----------



## Hoythunter01

maitland said:


> Sounds like the boys are getting restless. Well I am looking at crates of stuff like this. They are headed to the finisher then they will ship.
> 
> View attachment 1288124


I had to really look. At first glance it looked as if it were a wedding dress. Starting to wonder what he needs crates of wedding dresses for. Getting ready to stop by and turn your cork back around. Done thought you flipped yours.


----------



## archerynutNB

Dinner time bump for "Maitland USA"! Makers of the "Exciting"... soon to be unveiled... 2012 Halo, Session and Zeus!


----------



## archerynutNB

I have a feeling that the new Halo is gonna be one "sharp looking", "smooth drawing"... hunting bow!


----------



## roosclan

maitland said:


> Sounds like the boys are getting restless. Well I am looking at crates of stuff like this. They are headed to the finisher then they will ship.
> 
> View attachment 1288124


Could it be? The one on the right looks like it might be a Halo riser!


----------



## bowmanxx

That's mine!


----------



## maitland

Ok, sneak peek at the Halo34 with Aggressor Cam prototype.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Wow, does that look great!!! It just looks fast!!! Congrats Rob!!!!


----------



## bowmanxx

SWEEEEEEEEEEEET!! CONGRATS. Looks like a winner!


----------



## Random Child

Todd, it was nice to meet you in Vegas. Todd spotted my Maitland from across a very large room and came to say hello. He encouraged me to say hi on AT, but now I'm scared that I'm just adding to all the dribble (geez!!!!). Anyway, I had a lot of compliments and admirers of my Zeus when I was at the Vegas shoot and wanted Rob to know that his bows are being noticed!


----------



## S&S Archery

Looks awesome Rob. Excited to shoot one.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

It was great to meet you too Krista!! Don't worry about "dribble"!! Just stop by and say hi and give your feedback!! That's what this thread is for!!! 




Random Child said:


> Todd, it was nice to meet you in Vegas. Todd spotted my Maitland from across a very large room and came to say hello. He encouraged me to say hi on AT, but now I'm scared that I'm just adding to all the dribble (geez!!!!). Anyway, I had a lot of compliments and admirers of my Zeus when I was at the Vegas shoot and wanted Rob to know that his bows are being noticed!


----------



## cory2011

I can't wait to shoot that aggressor with those limb stops. The count down for shipment begins.


----------



## ChaseK

Yessir! thats what im talkin about!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Oh those limb stops are gonna be awesome!! Can't wait!!!!




cory2011 said:


> I can't wait to shoot that aggressor with those limb stops. The count down for shipment begins.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

By the way....actual specs for the Halo 34 are: 34" ata.....7" brace height.....332 IBO and mass weight....4lbs!!!!


----------



## bow_hunter44

maitland said:


> Ok, sneak peek at the Halo34 with Aggressor Cam prototype.
> View attachment 1289245
> View attachment 1289247
> View attachment 1289248


No doubt about it, Rob makes a beautiful bow! Holy cow, but that Halo is striking!


----------



## sinsayers

Great looking bow Rob! I want a camo 34 pretty bad now.


maitland said:


> Ok, sneak peek at the Halo34 with Aggressor Cam prototype.
> View attachment 1289245
> View attachment 1289247
> View attachment 1289248


----------



## DimeTimeTom

man o man what a nice looking bow..... cant wait to see the session...


----------



## compoundbow84

The Halo34 looks damn good.....nice work.

Also can´t wait to see the session.

Claus


----------



## archerynutNB

maitland said:


> Ok, sneak peek at the Halo34 with Aggressor Cam prototype.
> View attachment 1289245
> View attachment 1289247
> View attachment 1289248


"Wow"! What did I tell ya! "Sharp" looking it is! Thanks Rob!


----------



## der klinsmann

Rob does it again. unbelievable how that man makes his bows. Worthy successor of Ret without a doubt!


----------



## Dartgt73

Any word yet on the specs for the halo 31"?


----------



## a/c guy

The Aggressor Cam looks like the VTR cam except for the draw stop. Are there other differances?


----------



## animal killer

Bows are looking great!!! Still taking orders. Lots of calls n questions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DimeTimeTom

the lines on these bows are simply stunning. i love just looking at them...


----------



## animal killer

The last few years of Maitland bows tuned the easiest of any bow ive ever worked on. I just hope more and more ppl start to take notice to them. I am getting calls weekly about prices, info, and tuning advice. So i know they are growing!!! Might have to get a Zeus for my self this year for target shooting.


----------



## jonj480

Wow, just awesome. Going to be a very expensive year.... That is an awesome looking bow!


----------



## sinsayers

Aggressor is lighter,same mod's and limb draw stopper. Looks like a pleasure to tune like the other year models.


a/c guy said:


> The Aggressor Cam looks like the VTR cam except for the draw stop. Are there other differances?


----------



## jonj480

I am really liking that the cam has a limb stop. This is gonna be a smooth drawing, solid wall holding deer killing machine. Should be way easier to tune than a typical 2 track binary


----------



## DimeTimeTom

maitland said:


> Ok guys, These are the target prototypes I have been working with.Zeus 37ata 7 1/8bh and Session 40"ata 7 3/4bh.The cams are VTR, not the Aggressor. Both are Longriser Tech bows.
> View attachment 1231898


how did i miss this :O i reeeeally want a session now....


----------



## flopduster

That Halo looks great!

I got my high let off mods in the mail today from Rob, can't wait to shoot them tommorow>>>>------->


----------



## archerynutNB

maitland said:


> Ok, sneak peek at the Halo34 with Aggressor Cam prototype.
> View attachment 1289245
> View attachment 1289247
> View attachment 1289248


Gotta bump these pics over to the next page!


----------



## archerynutNB

Well...that didn't work!


----------



## olehemlock

Looks great Rob, looking forward to seeing pics of the finished Zues


maitland said:


> Ok, sneak peek at the Halo34 with Aggressor Cam prototype.
> View attachment 1289245
> View attachment 1289247
> View attachment 1289248


----------



## svbbubba

a/c guy said:


> The Aggressor Cam looks like the VTR cam except for the draw stop. Are there other differances?


.............this is not the Cam that was the PDF file a few weeks ago.....?


----------



## roosclan

archerynutNB said:


> Well...that didn't work!


Let's see if this works...



maitland said:


> Ok, sneak peek at the Halo34 with Aggressor Cam prototype.
> View attachment 1289245
> View attachment 1289247
> View attachment 1289248


----------



## sinsayers

well got my new BCY 8190 string on the Zeus today and all tuned just in time for the money shoot tonight. I missed 4 shots all night, 21 14's so the zeus is doing great! Now only if I could do my part.


----------



## RamRock

Maaan can't wait till I can see a session! ANYONE OUTthere in MAITLAND have a set of 28" Zeus vtr mods??


----------



## cory2011

RamRock said:


> Maaan can't wait till I can see a session! ANYONE OUTthere in MAITLAND have a set of 28" Zeus vtr mods??


I have a set of #1 mods. Not 100% sure if they go to 28. I think you can get 28 with a little less let off. I can send them to you and you can try them.


----------



## roosclan

maitland said:


> Ok, sneak peek at the Halo34 with Aggressor Cam prototype.
> View attachment 1289245
> View attachment 1289247
> View attachment 1289248


OK, now that I'm looking at the enlarged view of the Halo, I'm curious: either my eyes aren't working too well, or the berger holes are missing? :confused3: There seems to be cutouts right where the berger holes and sight attachment points should be.

Or is this a prototype riser, you sneaky dog??:set1_thinking::wink:

I do have to say, that it has a very... organic look to it. A blend of organic and inorganic technology. The cutouts in the sight window look like they could come straight off of a Covenant ship (if you never played the Halo games, you won't understand). Make one of these with a Clear Cerakote finish and it would look right at home in the hands of a Spartan, especially the Master Chief!


----------



## ChaseK

Naw man there's one Berger hole. I zoomed in an can see it. 

Curious how that grip cut out is.


----------



## RamRock

cory2011 said:


> I have a set of #1 mods. Not 100% sure if they go to 28. I think you can get 28 with a little less let off. I can send them to you and you can try them.


Thanks, I may get back to you, as soon as I find out what the bow has on it, I will know what I need# wise. Thanks


----------



## USNarcher

RamRock said:


> Thanks, I may get back to you, as soon as I find out what the bow has on it, I will know what I need# wise. Thanks


If you have the short draw VTR then you will get 27".


----------



## RamRock

The bow is a vtr Zeus and is 27" and I need 28" whatever # mod that is I need


----------



## archerynutNB

RamRock said:


> The bow is a vtr Zeus and is 27" and I need 28" whatever # mod that is I need


According to the Maitland Web site draw length chart. (small cam) The #1 VTR mod runs 27"-27 3/4" ....#2 mod runs 28"-28 3/4"

So you will need the #2 mod

The draw length charts for both the VTR and VTX cams is under "support" section on web site.


----------



## RamRock

Thanks. So I'm after a set of #2 mods if anyone has any to spare or sell


----------



## JC280

The Halo 34 looks good. Looking forward to seeing the different size Aggressor cams and a finished Session.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Hi everyone!! Just getting this back to the top!!!


----------



## Jackhammer

am i wrong or did i read the the 34 would have a 6.5 brace not 7 ? thanks


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Directly from Rob......Halo has a 7" brace height. 




Jackhammer said:


> am i wrong or did i read the the 34 would have a 6.5 brace not 7 ? thanks


----------



## Jackhammer

NEVADAPRO said:


> Directly from Rob......Halo has a 7" brace height.


ok thanks I know when he was dong some testing he said looked like it would be a 6.5 thanks for the info.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

No problem!! God bless




Jackhammer said:


> ok thanks I know when he was dong some testing he said looked like it would be a 6.5 thanks for the info.


----------



## bowmanxx

As of now will there be anywhere in or near Pa. to shot the new bows.


----------



## maitland

We will have a dealer in PA.


bowmanxx said:


> As of now will there be anywhere in or near Pa. to shot the new bows.


----------



## flopduster

Finally got to shoot my retribution through the chrony. 

2011 Retribution VTR
61 lbs
28.5 dl
370 grain arrow
272 fps


----------



## bowmanxx

Thats only about 315 IBO. Is that all there getting?


flopduster said:


> Finally got to shoot my retribution through the chrony.
> 
> 2011 Retribution VTR
> 61 lbs
> 28.5 dl
> 370 grain arrow
> 272 fps


----------



## cory2011

bowmanxx said:


> As of now will there be anywhere in or near Pa. to shot the new bows.


I live in Somerset It's not real close to you but you are welcome to shoot my Zeus and my session as soon as I get it. Give me a call anytime. 814 -444-2112.


----------



## jambre

rob you will be happy to know wife just gave me the ok to get a halo also lol but she would like to request that you do not add anymore bows to your line up lol.


----------



## bowmanxx

THANKS, I may do that.


cory2011 said:


> I live in Somerset It's not real close to you but you are welcome to shoot my Zeus and my session as soon as I get it. Give me a call anytime. 814 -444-2112.


----------



## Tke_bowhunter

just curious what the a2a of all your bows are. thanks


----------



## USNarcher

Tke_bowhunter said:


> just curious what the a2a of all your bows are. thanks


31", 34" 37" and 40"


----------



## flopduster

bowmanxx said:


> Thats only about 315 IBO. Is that all there getting?


I don't know where it lines up. I will state that I have had to adjust the control cable 1.5 turns since shooting it through the chrony to get it tuned. Not sure how much that will affect the speed, still working on it. I also have a pretty loaded string, d loop, tied in nocksets, small kisser, 1/4 peep and string leaches.


----------



## Dartgt73

Will the Halo 31 have a 7" brace hieght as well?


----------



## flopduster

Halo specs
BH: 6.5"
IBO ~335fps or so
A2A: 31" or 34", depending on whether you get the Halo31 or Halo34


----------



## SMGaines06

Hey Maitland World, I am a proud new owner of a '11 Zeus! And since its my first time even holding or seeing one in person, i must say pics dont do them justice, they are beautiful! My question is, if it has 90 deflection limbs, does that make them 65lbs or 70lbs? 

Thank you, 
Mitch


----------



## a/c guy

SMGaines06 said:


> Hey Maitland World, I am a proud new owner of a '11 Zeus! And since its my first time even holding or seeing one in person, i must say pics dont do them justice, they are beautiful! My question is, if it has 90 deflection limbs, does that make them 65lbs or 70lbs?
> 
> Thank you,
> Mitch


Which cams? If it's the VTR, long(14 holes in the top cam) or short(12 holes) draw cams?


----------



## SMGaines06

a/c guy said:


> Which cams? If it's the VTR, long(14 holes in the top cam) or short(12 holes) draw cams?


It is the VTR short cam..


----------



## roblytle13

Who is the dealer in PA?


----------



## a/c guy

SMGaines06 said:


> It is the VTR short cam..


Mine has the long cams so I can't tell you. Maybe Rob or Matt could chime in, they would know.


----------



## USNarcher

a/c guy said:


> Mine has the long cams so I can't tell you. Maybe Rob or Matt could chime in, they would know.


For fear of getting flamed for not answering a question I will say this. I am not familiar with the deflection numbers.:noidea: Plain and simple. Give Rob a call.:tele:


----------



## USNarcher

roblytle13 said:


> Who is the dealer in PA?


According to the web site there are no dealers in PA. If you are looking to shoot one I can't help ya sorry but if you want to purchase a bow that I can help with.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Rob said there "WILL" be a dealer in PA. I just don't know when. I will try and find out.


----------



## C Doyle 88

SMGaines06 said:


> It is the VTR short cam..


My experience is limited with them ---but if it is on the short side of the DL I would say fat 60's and if the large mod--likely 70-ish

If Rob gets free he can fix my guess with facts---

Cec


----------



## JC280

SMGaines06 said:


> Hey Maitland World, I am a proud new owner of a '11 Zeus! And since its my first time even holding or seeing one in person, i must say pics dont do them justice, they are beautiful! My question is, if it has 90 deflection limbs, does that make them 65lbs or 70lbs?
> 
> Thank you,
> Mitch




Mine has 86 deflection limbs and it is a 60# bow the SD cams. Making an educated guess I would say it is a 65# bow with the 90 deflection limbs.


----------



## SMGaines06

I spoke with Rob earlier and he confirmed they would be 65lb limbs. Thanks for all the input, now i need to get to tunning!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Sorry, I just saw this....yes, the 090 limbs are 65lbs. max.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Sorry again!!! I just saw that Rob answered the question!!!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

ttt


----------



## RamRock

Hello all in maitland,, just having some issues with my 2nd Zeus I just received, there is A lot of play/ movement in the limbs/pockets and can't see this thing ever tuning when I can reach up and move the limbs around side to side when there in the pockets! And I can feel and hear it creaking and moving around almost every time I pull it back. My last Zeus was nothing like this, any suggestions?


----------



## Altec111

When do we get to see the Session in all its glory? Its the middle of February!!!!!!!!


----------



## USNarcher

RamRock said:


> Hello all in maitland,, just having some issues with my 2nd Zeus I just received, there is A lot of play/ movement in the limbs/pockets and can't see this thing ever tuning when I can reach up and move the limbs around side to side when there in the pockets! And I can feel and hear it creaking and moving around almost every time I pull it back. My last Zeus was nothing like this, any suggestions?


Are the spacers in it? Did you get the bow new or used?


----------



## archerynutNB

RamRock said:


> Hello all in maitland,, just having some issues with my 2nd Zeus I just received, there is A lot of play/ movement in the limbs/pockets and can't see this thing ever tuning when I can reach up and move the limbs around side to side when there in the pockets! And I can feel and hear it creaking and moving around almost every time I pull it back. My last Zeus was nothing like this, any suggestions?


Well...that does sound like something is definitely missing on the bow! And probably best to not draw it anymore until you find the problem.
How about a photo of the limb pocket area so we can see what is missing or out of place?


----------



## RamRock

Update, I added axel spacers to take up the spaces there, helped a lot but I still have spaces on the sides of the limbs thru the pivots that I can still move the limbs side to side a little, it is a lot better now, I will try and post a pic of it tomorrow. Thanks for the responces guys. I just want to get this thing as tight as possable


----------



## kwruppi

Altec111 said:


> When do we get to see the Session in all its glory? Its the middle of February!!!!!!!!


Yes:thumbs_up


----------



## compoundbow84

Altec111 said:


> When do we get to see the Session in all its glory? Its the middle of February!!!!!!!!


Yes Sir, show it.....


----------



## USNarcher

RamRock said:


> Update, I added axel spacers to take up the spaces there, helped a lot but I still have spaces on the sides of the limbs thru the pivots that I can still move the limbs side to side a little, it is a lot better now, I will try and post a pic of it tomorrow. Thanks for the responces guys. I just want to get this thing as tight as possable


Don't get it too tight. The bow is designed to have some play. I have guys that look at my bow try to push the limbs together to get rid of that gap. First off I tell them that is not what you do to someone elses bow and secondly I tell them that is the way it is supposed to be and it does not effect performance.


----------



## curt514

Do the Maitland cams have bearings or bushings? Just curoius. I read an old post saying that the VTX cams had bushings and was not sure if it was right or not. Thanks.


----------



## rolyat008

They are bearings... It would really difficult to find a quality modern bow with bushings now days lol


----------



## roosclan

So, when you do this:










Does that make you a fanboy?


----------



## kwruppi

roosclan said:


> So, when you do this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that make you a fanboy?


I´m sure it does, but why not:wink:


----------



## jonj480

Nice job Roos! Pretty cool...


----------



## roosclan

Yeah, I figured plenty of people have their favorite bow maker logo for their wallpaper, but how many have it for their log-on screen?


----------



## Hoythunter01

Waiting for the tattoo photo Roos.

Hard not to be a fanboy though.


----------



## Hoythunter01

curt514 said:


> Do the Maitland cams have bearings or bushings? Just curoius. I read an old post saying that the VTX cams had bushings and was not sure if it was right or not. Thanks.


VTX cams have plastic bushings. VTR cams are the ones that sport bearings. Now ya know.....


----------



## roosclan

Hoythunter01 said:


> Waiting for the tattoo photo Roos.
> 
> Hard not to be a fanboy though.


LOL! Not a chance. I only want one more tattoo to complement the one I have, and it will be far more meaningful than a bow company logo.


----------



## roosclan

OK, next issue:

I'm trying to remove the cable rod from my Retribution so I can send it off for a new dip job. Let's just say it's more stubborn than my German-Bohemian wife! This durn thing won't budge a single millimeter. The set screw I removed was completely unnecessary. Heat didn't work. I clamped the rod in a tabletop vise with some protection around it, braced my knee on the workbench and pulled with all my weight. It won't move. I'm afraid twisting it will just crack the carbon rod, or worse. Any ideas?


----------



## fowl_natured

roosclan said:


> OK, next issue:
> 
> I'm trying to remove the cable rod from my Retribution so I can send it off for a new dip job. Let's just say it's more stubborn than my German-Bohemian wife! This durn thing won't budge a single millimeter. The set screw I removed was completely unnecessary. Heat didn't work. I clamped the rod in a tabletop vise with some protection around it, braced my knee on the workbench and pulled with all my weight. It won't move. I'm afraid twisting it will just crack the carbon rod, or worse. Any ideas?


Dang! Sounds like its stuck good.


----------



## Hoythunter01

If the bow was mine....i'd find me a piece of rubber cut from an old inner tube from a bike tire or the like. Wrap it twice around the cable rod and clamp a Vise-Grip to it not to marr it up. Give it a little twist action to try and break it loose.

I have a pair of pliars that have rubber tips / covers that slide over the jaws. Sears sells them if you wanna try that avenue. I'd be affraid of breaking it also. My Zeus has a tight fit cable rod also. But, not that tight. Good luck Roos...


----------



## marcop

Roos here you go if you want to get that rod out what you need to do is get a piece of plastic tube that will fit over the rod just about clear not a tight fit ... the best thing if you can is turn a bush made from Delrin on a lathe it must have a wall thickness about 1/4" make it about 1" long then slit it on 1 side only with a hacksaw make 2 cuts so that you have a gap about 1/16" the you need a small piece of latex sheet like the type that you use for warm up training .. then rap it around the rod and slip the bushing over the latex then get a vise grip and lock that over the bushing give it a turn and pull back and forth it will come out .... don't forget you try this on your own account ... but it should work for you good luck


----------



## Exarcher GB

I'm looking for a Maitland that will go down to a draw length of 26" AMO...... Will the Zeus with any of the cam options do this ? Session ? Halo ??


----------



## Hoythunter01

Retribution will go down to 25". 

Zeus starts at 27".


----------



## Hoythunter01

I searched the thread for draw lengths but couldn't find anything on the Halo's and Session. (as far as draw lengths go)


----------



## roosclan

marcop said:


> Roos here you go if you want to get that rod out what you need to do is get a piece of plastic tube that will fit over the rod just about clear not a tight fit ... the best thing if you can is turn a bush made from Delrin on a lathe


Sure, let me just dip into my Swiss bank account and order a lathe with same day shipping (on a Sunday) so I can make that and get the rod out in order to mail the parts on Monday, all the while trying to help my Tiger Cub build his first pinewood derby car for next Saturday's races... :wink:

Seriously, though, if I had access to a lathe, I would certainly try a delrin bushing. I might have some plastic tubing that I can give a go with, so I'll try to find it.



Hoythunter01 said:


> If the bow was mine....i'd find me a piece of rubber cut from an old inner tube from a bike tire or the like. Wrap it twice around the cable rod and clamp a Vise-Grip to it not to marr it up. Give it a little twist action to try and break it loose.
> 
> I have a pair of pliars that have rubber tips / covers that slide over the jaws. Sears sells them if you wanna try that avenue. I'd be affraid of breaking it also. My Zeus has a tight fit cable rod also. But, not that tight. Good luck Roos...


I have a rubber tourniquet wrapped around the rod and it's clamped in my vise which is secured to my solid-core door workbench. I've braced my knee against the bench and tried the twist/pull method with no success. I can see the rod twisting along its length, but not in the riser hole.

I can buy a 3/8" carbon rod (12" long) for $8 and a BowJax Knucle Saver for the end and maybe just replace the rod if it breaks and I drill out the rest of the stuff in the hole. Unfortunately, it won't have any slick finish on it. Ideas on what to use to make it slicker than snot for the cable slide to move over?



fowl_natured said:


> Dang! Sounds like its stuck good.


That's one way of putting it. Rob likes tight tolerances, but this is a bit much! The set screw is not needed at all to hold the rod in.

How is your Retribution treating you? Have you had a chance to get it tuned a bit?


----------



## marcop

I think you will have to replace the rod by the sound of it try graphite powder on the rod its a dry lube and works well rub it well into the rod ....


----------



## roosclan

marcop said:


> I think you will have to replace the rod by the sound of it try graphite powder on the rod its a dry lube and works well rub it well into the rod ....


Dry graphite I have plenty of! It is Pinewood Derby season after all...

The thought of making my own cable rod is just a bit... intimidating? I guess I'm just concerned that it will be messed up because of what I did. But, if I don't get it out of there, I can't get it dipped, which was the whole point of disassembling it in the first place.


----------



## fowl_natured

roosclan said:


> That's one way of putting it. Rob likes tight tolerances, but this is a bit much! The set screw is not needed at all to hold the rod in.
> 
> How is your Retribution treating you? Have you had a chance to get it tuned a bit?


Yep I got it set up. I havent had alot of time shooting it but shot a 5 arrow group at 40 yards and the group measured 3". I will probably regret it for a while but I switched a couple of days ago to a back tension style release to help cure my target panic. My groups opened up a bit but they say you will get worse before you get better with a BT release.


----------



## jonj480

Can someone post pics of the cam spacers for the top and bottom on a 2011 VTR Zeus? I just switched limbs on my Zeus and I want to make sure I have them in correctly.


----------



## RoxieTrees

No Maitland bows at ALL in Monroe this weekend. I was the only Maitland representer there.


----------



## USNarcher

Keep a look out for these at tournaments this summer. Here is the official Maitland Shooter shirt. FYI I'm not vain Todd wanted it posted. :wink:


----------



## RoxieTrees

Think I can get one of those?


----------



## NEVADAPRO

I see what you are saying about the bottom logo Matt! I will have them move mine up just a bit. The shirt really turned out great!! It will be nice to see a few of these running around Redding!!! 

Thanks for posting it for me Matt!! 




USNarcher said:


> Keep a look out for these at tournaments this summer. Here is the official Maitland Shooter shirt. FYI I'm not vain Todd wanted it posted. :wink:


----------



## cory2011

jonj480 said:


> Can someone post pics of the cam spacers for the top and bottom on a 2011 VTR Zeus? I just switched limbs on my Zeus and I want to make sure I have them in correctly.


I saw some pics of this back a few pages. I think it was #4875


----------



## USNarcher

RoxieTrees said:


> Think I can get one of those?


Yes you can.
Just order it from Atomic Archery Jerseys. These are the official Maitland Shooter shirts. You can order any color that you want.


----------



## USNarcher

Yeah Todd when you order yours ask them to move the Maitland Logo up a couple inches and then the other logo up about 6"

Also for you guys tuning your bows, Alan is finding the best draw curve with the string on the middle post and a few twists in the power cable to have the bottom stop touching the cable just a hair prior to the top cam.


----------



## golfguy

Now thats a sweet lookin shirt!!


----------



## jlegere

I can't find anywhere that sells these bows. I am in love with the polished billet one. I think it would look great with just about any metallic color accessories. Any ideas where I can get one?


----------



## clemsongrad

anyone know when the 2012 bows are to be released and website updated?


----------



## Altec111

clemsongrad said:


> anyone know when the 2012 bows are to be released and website updated?


Its taken way too long!


----------



## USNarcher

clemsongrad said:


> anyone know when the 2012 bows are to be released and website updated?


Bows are being built as we speak. As for the web site we are waiting for the professional pictures. The finger is on the trigger to launch it. I have seen it and it looks great.


----------



## Exarcher GB

So do the shirts !


----------



## USNarcher

jlegere said:


> I can't find anywhere that sells these bows. I am in love with the polished billet one. I think it would look great with just about any metallic color accessories. Any ideas where I can get one?


Where do you live???????????


----------



## USNarcher

Here is sneak of how the site is gonna look. As soon as the new bow pics are available then it will launch. These pics are not the new bows.


----------



## animal killer

website id gonna look pretty sweet!!! Lets get it taken care of soon lol


----------



## jesse300

i have a 2010 zeus with the vtx cams. what draw length range is the 2 mod?


----------



## kwruppi

jesse300 said:


> i have a 2010 zeus with the vtx cams. what draw length range is the 2 mod?



According to the Maitland Homepage should be between 28" and 29" which you can find within the *Support Page --> draw lenght chart*
http://maitlandusa.com/documents/DRAW-LENGTH-CHART.pdf


----------



## Hoythunter01

Looking good guys.


----------



## jonj480

Looks awesome guys! Can't wait for the new bows!


----------



## USNarcher

animal killer said:


> website id gonna look pretty sweet!!! Lets get it taken care of soon lol


Only one person has control of that.


----------



## roosclan

OK, folks, I'm needing a couple pictures of the cam spacing on a Retribution VTR (*preferably a lefty*). I know the top cam has 3 spacers on one side and 1 on the other, but since I'm having some strings made & getting a tune for my Ret after it gets back from Oregon Hydrographics, I'd like to have "visual aids" available.

Anyone have some pics they'd be happy to post?


----------



## RoxieTrees

I can get you one tomorrow.... In lefty.. Lol


----------



## roosclan

I appreciate it Roxie!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

I was going to turn mine up-side down...but I didn't think that would help!!!LOL!!!!!



roosclan said:


> I appreciate it Roxie!


----------



## marcop

Hey roos how did you get the rod out ?:thumbs_up


----------



## RoxieTrees

Top Cam from the back







Bottom cam from the back


----------



## RoxieTrees

Updated Retty...


----------



## RoxieTrees

Lets get this on back up


----------



## roosclan

marcop said:


> Hey roos how did you get the rod out ?:thumbs_up


I didn't. Mike with OHG was nice enough to say to leave it in and he could work around it.


----------



## roosclan

RoxieTrees said:


> Top Cam from the back
> View attachment 1302056
> 
> Bottom cam from the back
> View attachment 1302059


Thanks Roxie! Those are just the pics I need.


----------



## RoxieTrees

Not a problem


----------



## RoxieTrees

Does anyone else have Vane clearance issues on their Retty? I have to turn my vanes at an angle to clear the cables.


----------



## fowl_natured

RoxieTrees said:


> Does anyone else have Vane clearance issues on their Retty? I have to turn my vanes at an angle to clear the cables.


No but I use lower profile vanes. I can see where feathers or something taller like blazers could possibly be a problem


----------



## Koorsboom

How do we start a seperate Maitland set-up/tuning/technical thread and move all the relevant posts from here to there?

There is a lot of technical info here and I get tired of paging through all the non-related info to get what I am looking for ... or do I just start the thread and we then try and post all the relevant info there?


----------



## NEVADAPRO

There will be a new technical thread started soon. More of a tuning tricks thread.


----------



## Koorsboom

Great, thanks ... :thumbs_up


----------



## USNarcher

RoxieTrees said:


> Does anyone else have Vane clearance issues on their Retty? I have to turn my vanes at an angle to clear the cables.


What I suggest is try to find a stainless offset rod and replace your carbon rod.


----------



## USNarcher

Koorsboom said:


> How do we start a seperate Maitland set-up/tuning/technical thread and move all the relevant posts from here to there?
> 
> There is a lot of technical info here and I get tired of paging through all the non-related info to get what I am looking for ... or do I just start the thread and we then try and post all the relevant info there?


I don't mind you guys having a thread about tuning but I will just say this. I will have "official" tuning guide on the web site with draw force curves and so forth. I have nothing against everyone trying to help but I will say that nothing on here will be official nor recommended by Maitland without the approval of a select few. Everyone has to remember that what works great for one person does not necessarily work for everyone. We have one of the masters of archery techs helping out just for this reason and he is doing it all for the love of archery. That being said....Keep carrying on with Archers helping Archers.


----------



## RoxieTrees

USNarcher said:


> What I suggest is try to find a stainless offset rod and replace your carbon rod.


 Think Rob has a few?


----------



## USNarcher

RoxieTrees said:


> Think Rob has a few?


Nope. I had 2 laying around that I am using. Ask around your local shops or club members usually someone has them laying around from older bows. I may look into getting some made. They really do make tuning a tad bit easier too. But do lend to a bit more side torque that you have to adjust for.


----------



## C Doyle 88

Come on you guys----
THINK about what the biggest disadvantage to the centerline is ----the CABLEGUARD gap-!!!!!!!

Why would you want to make it bigger and have MOOOOORE influence/torque/paradox because of it

If you need to shoot cock vane out----that is about as good as your centerline can get -----DON'T GIVE THAT UP---

But that's only the way I see the game-----yes I'm a centerline nut---but your shaft will be happy for it 

Good shoot'n 
Cec


----------



## USNarcher

Cecil I agree 100%. You got my shoot through system yet? :wink: However If you are not going to take advantage of a fall away, like on my target set up and a blade, then I need something for my indoor set up for clearance. My right feather was shreaded down to the base. LOL


----------



## NEVADAPRO

I spoke with Jimmy Butts while we were practicing at Pacific Archery here in Vegas and he had taken an off-set Stainless cable guard rod and bent it in a curve (think Tilt Tamer or Arctec cable rod) so that the cables were almost inline with the string at full draw. It wouldn't take much bending to do the same on our bows!! Our cable guards are much shorter than the Mathews cable guard he had bent. 

And you are right Matt....if all the tuning info is going to be available on the new web-site, then there is no reason to start a new thread. I just remembered that we had discussed starting a new thread if for no other reason but just to clean up the existing thread and condense the quality info into one thread. So we'll wait for the web-site!! Thanks




USNarcher said:


> Cecil I agree 100%. You got my shoot through system yet? :wink: However If you are not going to take advantage of a fall away, like on my target set up and a blade, then I need something for my indoor set up for clearance. My right feather was shreaded down to the base. LOL


----------



## roosclan

RoxieTrees said:


> Does anyone else have Vane clearance issues on their Retty? I have to turn my vanes at an angle to clear the cables.





fowl_natured said:


> No but I use lower profile vanes. I can see where feathers or something taller like blazers could possibly be a problem


I've been using FOBs with my Retty, and they have a 1" diameter. They stick out 3/8" from the side of the arrow shaft and _barely_ clear the cables. I don't think higher profile vanes will clear. I am going to be fletching some arrows for my ground blind using Flex Fletch Flash vanes at .485" height, and I will have to shoot those arrows cockvane _out_ to give me clearance. Since I shoot a drop away rest, this isn't an issue.


----------



## RoxieTrees

Well I ordered an infinity blade, which may be a problem. But a properly tuned blade rest isn't touching the arrow when the fletchings pass.


----------



## C Doyle 88

That's the deal---keep the brain engauged so the easy way doesn't put you out of the game---

Cec


----------



## DonsHarley

roosclan said:


> I've been using FOBs with my Retty, and they have a 1" diameter. They stick out 3/8" from the side of the arrow shaft and _barely_ clear the cables. I don't think higher profile vanes will clear. I am going to be fletching some arrows for my ground blind using Flex Fletch Flash vanes at .485" height, and I will have to shoot those arrows cockvane _out_ to give me clearance. Since I shoot a drop away rest, this isn't an issue.


I'm using FOBs with my 2010 Ret with no problems but i shoot Axis so that could be the difference.


----------



## roosclan

DonsHarley said:


> I'm using FOBs with my 2010 Ret with no problems but i shoot Axis so that could be the difference.


I don't have a problem with my FOBs either, as they don't contact the cables. However, any vane that has a higher profile than the FOB will hit the cable unless turned sideways.


----------



## RoxieTrees

Don't know it this has been answered yet Matt, but can you use a bowmaster press with the split limb adapters on the Retribution?


----------



## der klinsmann

Mayby you can use something like this? =>>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4VO5OTAq4g


----------



## der klinsmann

RoxieTrees said:


> Does anyone else have Vane clearance issues on their Retty? I have to turn my vanes at an angle to clear the cables.


Mayby you can use something like this? =>>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4VO5OTAq4g


----------



## RoxieTrees

Seems like the cables would be right in my sight picture.


----------



## USNarcher

I was never a fan of the Bowmaster press. I have seen too many bows ruined because of them mine included. I had a limb get split using one years ago. There is no substitute for a real bow press. Now if it were an emergancy and I was at the top of a mountain I would say otherwise but not for routine maintenance.


----------



## RoxieTrees

OK. Thank you. Was just checking


----------



## USNarcher

der klinsmann said:


> Mayby you can use something like this? =>>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4VO5OTAq4g


I like the idea but I wouldn't trust this one to stay in place for thousands of shots.


----------



## bowmanxx

I'm the complete opposite, I think that the bowmaster is the best invention since the wheel. I've been useing it for years and can completely rip down a bow with it. It became so much easier than my real bow press that I gave it to my buddy and only use the bowmaster now. If used correctly you sould never damage a bow with it. It will work fine on a Maitland.


----------



## kwruppi

USNarcher said:


> I like the idea but I wouldn't trust this one to stay in place for thousands of shots.


I have this on my Alpha Elite and it works pretty good. 
Would like to put it on my Zeus too, but if it is impossible to remove the cable rod there is no way.


----------



## DonsHarley

RoxieTrees said:


> Don't know it this has been answered yet Matt, but can you use a bowmaster press with the split limb adapters on the Retribution?


I use the new adjustable split limb adapters with my bow master on my Ret with no problems in fact I called Rob before I tried it and he said no problem.


----------



## a/c guy

bowmanxx said:


> I'm the complete opposite, I think that the bowmaster is the best invention since the wheel. I've been useing it for years and can completely rip down a bow with it. It became so much easier than my real bow press that I gave it to my buddy and only use the bowmaster now. If used correctly you sould never damage a bow with it. It will work fine on a Maitland.


Same here. With the split limb adaptors, it works great.


----------



## roosclan

kwruppi said:


> I have this on my Alpha Elite and it works pretty good.
> Would like to put it on my Zeus too, but if it is impossible to remove the cable rod there is no way.


Is that CPR system the entire thing, or just the bent part at the end? If it's the entire thing (rod & bent part), then you would just replace the Zeus's rod with that, so who cares if you destroy it. If it's just the bent part, then contact Rob for a new one, rip the old one out and use the new one with that CPR thing.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

The ArcTec cable guard includes everything you see, the adjustable middle section and carbon rods on both ends. Everyone I have spoken with about its sturdiness has said it WILL NOT MOVE!!! It locks down top and bottom and is very secure. People keep saying how expensive it is....and it is!....but it's only a few dollars more than the TT Select! 




roosclan said:


> Is that CPR system the entire thing, or just the bent part at the end? If it's the entire thing (rod & bent part), then you would just replace the Zeus's rod with that, so who cares if you destroy it. If it's just the bent part, then contact Rob for a new one, rip the old one out and use the new one with that CPR thing.


----------



## roosclan

NEVADAPRO said:


> The ArcTec cable guard includes everything you see, the adjustable middle section and carbon rods on both ends. Everyone I have spoken with about its sturdiness has said it WILL NOT MOVE!!! It locks down top and bottom and is very secure. People keep saying how expensive it is....and it is!....but it's only a few dollars more than the TT Select!


If that's the case, then it won't matter if the existing cable rod is destroyed being removed. Looks like it can be put on a Zeus after all!


----------



## fowl_natured

Okay I have a few questions for Maitland land......

1. What models of bows will be available for 2012?

2. What cam systems will be used for which models. 

3. Is the new Agressor cam system replacing the VTR cams?

4. When will the 2012 bows be available for purchase or order?


----------



## RoxieTrees

1. Halo 31 Halo 33 Zeus 3G And Session.
2. Aggressor will be standard but any Cam VTX, VTR, can be order.
3. No clue


----------



## fowl_natured

So what are the specs on the Zues 3G and the Session?


----------



## RoxieTrees

37.5" ATA I believe. 7" BH 4.4 lbs. 335 Ibo with the VTR cams for the Zeus.

Session I think Rob said 41" ATA 7" BH. Not sure on weight. Surely around 4.5


----------



## RoxieTrees

Had a ton of heads turning with the Retribution today. Probably 10 people came up and talked to me about it.


----------



## fowl_natured

Anyone know what I might expect to pay for a new 2012 Zues 3G when they become available. Just curious what pricing will most likely be through a dealer.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Roxie....just a few minor corrections. Both the Zeus G3 and the Session will weigh 4.5lbs. but the Session is going to be a 40" ata. 

And someone stated earlier that the Halos' would be a 31 and a 33 ATA....actually, there will be a 31 and 34" ata Halo. Thanks and God bless




RoxieTrees said:


> 37.5" ATA I believe. 7" BH 4.4 lbs. 335 Ibo with the VTR cams for the Zeus.
> 
> Session I think Rob said 41" ATA 7" BH. Not sure on weight. Surely around 4.5


----------



## NEVADAPRO

The MSRP on the Session, as of now, is $1049. The dealers have the ability to sell them at a less expensive price. Really hard to beat these bows at these prices!! 




fowl_natured said:


> Anyone know what I might expect to pay for a new 2012 Zues 3G when they become available. Just curious what pricing will most likely be through a dealer.


----------



## RoxieTrees

My B....i tried. Haha


----------



## fowl_natured

I really dont want to spend upwards of $1000 for a Zues. I wish I could find a used Zues or even maybe another Retribution but being a lefty hurts my odds of buying used.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Hey! We're one big family!!! Archers helping archers!!! Especially "Maitland" archers!!!




RoxieTrees said:


> My B....i tried. Haha


----------



## roosclan

fowl_natured said:


> Anyone know what I might expect to pay for a new 2012 Zues 3G when they become available. Just curious what pricing will most likely be through a dealer.





fowl_natured said:


> I really dont want to spend upwards of $1000 for a Zues. I wish I could find a used Zues or even maybe another Retribution but being a lefty hurts my odds of buying used.


Even though MSRP is $1049, that doesn't mean a dealer will sell it for that much -- not if he wants to sell them. Look at it in terms of how much a quality competition bow costs, and the Zeus and Session aren't that bad.

As for when they'll be available, Rob got some risers in a couple weeks ago and sent them off for finishing, so it shouldn't be too long.


----------



## kwruppi

roosclan said:


> If that's the case, then it won't matter if the existing cable rod is destroyed being removed. Looks like it can be put on a Zeus after all!


Hello Maitland community, some ideas concerning the arctec cable guard. 
Yesterday evening I removed the cable guard on the Zeus and tried to switch my Alpha Elite arctec in. 
But do I really need this for the Zeus I don´t think so. As you can see from the pictures, Zeus cable guard is nearly in the middle of the riser the Alpha Elite is outside and you can push it through, the Zeus one has to cut nearly perfect there is no way for adjustment.
My conclusion stay with original cable guard the geometry of the Zeus is nearly perfect.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Ttt


----------



## OregonHG

Ya I can't wait for the Halo to hit!!!


----------



## maitland

Ok, shipping has started for the 2012 Zeus and Session. Halo will follow. A lot of you have been waiting patiently and you wont be disappointed. These bows flat out shoot!


----------



## RoxieTrees

Got any leftys yet?


----------



## cory2011

maitland said:


> Ok, shipping has started for the 2012 Zeus and Session. Halo will follow. A lot of you have been waiting patiently and you wont be disappointed. These bows flat out shoot!
> 
> View attachment 1305412


Sweet I can't wait to get that SESSION in my hands. That red one looks like it has my name on it.


----------



## bowmanxx

More pics please!


----------



## olehemlock

what he said:tongue:


bowmanxx said:


> More pics please!


----------



## maitland

Ok, more pics on the way


----------



## Trevor02TA

HALO HALO HALO Even when they become available I still cant figure out how to shoot one in wisconsin. Any suggestions?


----------



## bowmanxx

I'm in the same boat here in Pa. I've been wanting to buy a zeus or halo but theres nowhere to shoot them.:sad:


Trevor02TA said:


> HALO HALO HALO Even when they become available I still cant figure out how to shoot one in wisconsin. Any suggestions?


----------



## cory2011

bowmanxx said:


> I'm in the same boat here in Pa. I've been wanting to buy a zeus or halo but theres nowhere to shoot them.:sad:


Bowmanxx, my offer still stands you can shoot my ZEUS anytime and my SESSION when I get it.


----------



## maitland




----------



## bowmanxx

That's what I'm talkin about!


maitland said:


> View attachment 1305575
> View attachment 1305577
> View attachment 1305578


----------



## maitland




----------



## maitland




----------



## maitland

These are pics of the ZeusG3, the best all purpose sport bow on the planet! Next week I will post the Session so the hardcore paper guys will have a stroke.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

I can't believe it's already Christmas Eve!!!!!LOL!!!! Come on Santa.....we've been good boys and girls!!!!!:tongue:


----------



## bowmanxx

The Zeus is for me! Do the camo limbs have the same logo's?


----------



## maitland

Same logos on the camo limbs.


----------



## maitland

Guys, there will be a dealer in PA for sure. I will let you know where they are at once I finish the website updates. We have a dealer in Wisconsin so you will have to kick his door in and tell him you require a Halo.


----------



## bowmanxx

Man, I REALLY want to put my order in. I just don't know which is going to fit me better, a zeus or halo 34 at a 28.5 draw.


----------



## ChaseK

Sick!!

Cant wait to see the Halos all done up.


----------



## Altec111

Bring on the Session!


----------



## DimeTimeTom

wish i could be onboard with the new gear hype.. still unemployed  

Really dodged the bullet with these tornadoes in my area this week 30+ have been killed friends and families houses had some damage but nothing completely gone. multiple friends have the tornadoes on camera out there back door.

Never realize how quick this stuff can hit. god bless all.


----------



## USNarcher

Ok Maitlanders here is my first suggestion for a lid. Obviously there wouldn't be the white box around the logo. These would be about $20


----------



## cory2011

USNarcher said:


> Ok Maitlanders here is my first suggestion for a lid. Obviously there wouldn't be the white box around the logo. These would be about $20


Looks good Matt.


----------



## golfguy

I like the look also Matt, would look great at the shoots, just another promotion for the product!!!


----------



## RoxieTrees

USNarcher said:


> Ok Maitlanders here is my first suggestion for a lid. Obviously there wouldn't be the white box around the logo. These would be about $20


 Fitted or at least stretch fit please!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Matt, my girl has been on vacation and should be back tomorrow. I talked to her son and he said she has access to just about every hat on the market. I love the one you have pictured, but I will still check with her and see if we can get a discount on a certain number of hats!! I was going to use the logo on the front and try to get "Longriser Technology" on one side and maybe "Tech Flex Performance Limbs" on the other and if possible, an American Flag on the back. We'll see!!! 




USNarcher said:


> Ok Maitlanders here is my first suggestion for a lid. Obviously there wouldn't be the white box around the logo. These would be about $20


----------



## USNarcher

Let me know Todd. I was just throwing this one out there to see what happens. When you start adding all that other stuff cost goes up a bunch at least the places that I checked. I have all the files needed for logo, ai, gif, png, jpg, swf and psd


----------



## archerynutNB

The 2012 Zeus G3 looks "Awesome"! Really Looking forward to the finished "Halo" pics!


----------



## USNarcher

RoxieTrees said:


> Fitted or at least stretch fit please!


I am looking for one size fits all. Velcro in the back.


----------



## der klinsmann

USNarcher said:


> I am looking for one size fits all. Velcro in the back.


:thumbs_up


----------



## archerynutNB

Hey! Can someone copy the pics of the new Zeus over to this page? I tried.. but it didn't work with the quote option. I want to put a link to this page on my local forum. And would prefer the pics nearer to the top than the preceding page.

Thanks !


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Agreed! If the cost gets more than $25 I will just ask her about the front logo. And I also agree we should go with the adjustable fit hats....that way they will fit just about anyone and only one type hat has to be ordered!! 




USNarcher said:


> Let me know Todd. I was just throwing this one out there to see what happens. When you start adding all that other stuff cost goes up a bunch at least the places that I checked. I have all the files needed for logo, ai, gif, png, jpg, swf and psd


----------



## RoxieTrees

Maybe a stretch fit option? I can't wear a non-fitted hat.


----------



## bowmanxx

Here u go.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

I will check with her for you!! She may be able to do very small orders for those hats. My head is so big, most fitted hats end up giving me a head-ache!!LOL!!!




RoxieTrees said:


> Maybe a stretch fit option? I can't wear a non-fitted hat.


----------



## RoxieTrees

Lol. I understand that. I have a big head, hence why I mentioned stretch fit. I have a shooter shirt on order.... How long do they usually take?


----------



## NEVADAPRO

To be safe....I would call them directly!! That way you will know for sure!! I know sometimes they can be over a month out sooooo........




RoxieTrees said:


> Lol. I understand that. I have a big head, hence why I mentioned stretch fit. I have a shooter shirt on order.... How long do they usually take?


----------



## RoxieTrees

Ouch....I was hoping to have it for Paris.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Definitely give them a call!! And I would tell them you need it for Paris and see if that helps!!




RoxieTrees said:


> Ouch....I was hoping to have it for Paris.


----------



## roblytle13

I need a dealer some where close to Greenville NC. I am really looking at that halo 31. Some one please help


----------



## NEVADAPRO

This is the only dealer I know of in N.C. Maybe Matt or Rob can let us know if there is another one. 


North Carolina
Mad-Jac's Fishing and Archery
13512 Austin Rd.
Locust, North Carolina 28097
704-918-6059


----------



## olehemlock

Well done Rob :thumbs_up Any dealers in Michigan yet. Wisconsin is close but it is quite a swim to get there:wink:


----------



## Hoythunter01

NEVADAPRO said:


> Matt, my girl has been on vacation and should be back tomorrow. I talked to her son and he said she has access to just about every hat on the market. I love the one you have pictured, but I will still check with her and see if we can get a discount on a certain number of hats!! I was going to use the logo on the front and try to get "Longriser Technology" on one side and maybe "Tech Flex Performance Limbs" on the other and if possible, an American Flag on the back. We'll see!!!


Like this idea.... 

I'll take two please and Thank You !!


----------



## Hoythunter01

bowmanxx said:


> Here u go.


Your shop looks exactly like Robs. Who'd have thought....LOL


----------



## maitland

Lol Yep, we will have a dealer in MI.


----------



## Hoythunter01

maitland said:


> Lol Yep, we will have a dealer in MI.


Ask and ye shall receive.

The guy is magic, I swear !!


----------



## paulfromaus

so when will i be able to order a session.
how long should i expect to be waiting for delivery to Sydney Australia


----------



## USNarcher

paulfromaus said:


> so when will i be able to order a session.
> how long should i expect to be waiting for delivery to Sydney Australia


Order now. The longer you wait the longer it will take. :wink:


----------



## Exarcher GB

USNarcher said:


> Ok Maitlanders here is my first suggestion for a lid. Obviously there wouldn't be the white box around the logo. These would be about $20


Looking good Matt, I like the Black contrasting the Maitland logo.... Would it cost more to have the two front panels black and the others red ?...... The reverse of the Carbon Express shooters hats ! (which are a great fit and adjustable).

Paul Taylor


----------



## paulfromaus

USNarcher said:


> Order now. The longer you wait the longer it will take. :wink:


excuse my ignorance but this will be my first new bow and i dont really know what im supposed to do.
i know i want the session but i dont know what options are available, such as riser ,limb ,string and cam colors.
can i mix and match different colors. 
also not sure which cam to order. i want the best 90m shooting setup.
i currently shoot an old proline which is maxed out at 42# so i dont really know what i need other than 60# limbs.
who do i contact . whats the price inc. shipping to Australia.
thanks


----------



## Hoythunter01

USNarcher said:


> Order now. The longer you wait the longer it will take. :wink:


Very good advise.....


----------



## roblytle13

NEVADAPRO said:


> This is the only dealer I know of in N.C. Maybe Matt or Rob can let us know if there is another one.
> 
> 
> North Carolina
> Mad-Jac's Fishing and Archery
> 13512 Austin Rd.
> Locust, North Carolina 28097
> 704-918-6059


Yes I know they are like 4+ hours one way away. It would be nice to have some one closer


----------



## NEVADAPRO

I figured you would probably know about that one, but since the website is being worked on, I didn't know for sure!! And yes....that is a LONG drive!!!LOL!!!! 




roblytle13 said:


> Yes I know they are like 4+ hours one way away. It would be nice to have some one closer


----------



## bowmanxx

So Im just about ready to order my Halo 34. Question, what is the camo pattern going to be on the limbs?


----------



## wisesteve

Just purchased a 2011 Zeus from nevadapro and can't wait to get my hands on it. What is the differences between the '11 and '12 Zeus? Are there any dealers in Southern Illinois?


----------



## fowl_natured

Are there any dealers around or in Kansas?


----------



## roosclan

fowl_natured said:


> Are there any dealers around or in Kansas?


Not yet. Big Guy's Archery in Warsaw, MO is the closest. We'll see what's revealed on the new website.


----------



## curt514

roosclan said:


> Not yet. Big Guy's Archery in Warsaw, MO is the closest. We'll see what's revealed on the new website.


Been out of business for a couple of years. When I emailed Rob in Oct there was not any currently active dealers in Missouri.


----------



## RoxieTrees

Had a great day at our club shoot today. Ended up 14 up on 20 targets and won open class. The Retty was smokin. Put a Spot Hogg Infinity on her yesterday and it tuned great and shot even better than i expected.... Watch out Levi


----------



## fowl_natured

curt514 said:


> Been out of business for a couple of years. When I emailed Rob in Oct there was not any currently active dealers in Missouri.


Well that sucks......I guess I can call any dealer for a price check though. The only prices posted here are MSRP and then everyone says dealers can sell it cheaper and will have different prices. I would just like to get a ballpark if I was to order a new target colored Zues.


----------



## wisesteve

I called all the dealers listed in USA. I priced a new 2011 Zeus with this guy. 
Jeremy Sayers
Triple J's Sporting Goods
304-756-1489
233 Keeling Rd.
Sumerco, West Virginia 25567
Also talked with USNarcher on here. I'm sure either one can get you into whatever bow you want.


----------



## USNarcher

RoxieTrees said:


> Had a great day at our club shoot today. Ended up 14 up on 20 targets and won open class. The Retty was smokin. Put a Spot Hogg Infinity on her yesterday and it tuned great and shot even better than i expected.... Watch out Levi


I'll let him know to watch out.........some guy might bonk with a Maitland from behind.:tongue:


----------



## USNarcher

fowl_natured said:


> Well that sucks......I guess I can call any dealer for a price check though. The only prices posted here are MSRP and then everyone says dealers can sell it cheaper and will have different prices. I would just like to get a ballpark if I was to order a new target colored Zues.


Ask and you shall receive. This is what Wilderness Archery here in Washington is selling them for.
Halo- 699.00
Zeus- 949.00
Session- 999.00
These prices are for matte black or next vista camo. Add 125.00 for any other target color. This price is a direct price from annodizers not extra added from Rob for the colors

Also have a NIB 2011 black RH Zeus VTR SD 60lbs for $700


----------



## marcop

hey matt how we doing


----------



## USNarcher

marcop said:


> hey matt how we doing


Living the dream.


----------



## marcop

sounds good bud


----------



## RoxieTrees

Wanna share?


----------



## fowl_natured

USNarcher said:


> Ask and you shall receive. This is what Wilderness Archery here in Washington is selling them for.
> Halo- 699.00
> Zeus- 949.00
> Session- 999.00
> These prices are for matte black or next vista camo. Add 125.00 for any other target color. This price is a direct price from annodizers not extra added from Rob for the colorsTEn
> 
> Also have a NIB 2011 black RH Zeus VTR SD 60lbs for $700


Okay thanks. Looks like the Zues is a little out of my reach :-(


----------



## USNarcher

fowl_natured said:


> Okay thanks. Looks like the Zues is a little out of my reach :-(


Guys have to realize that this riser is 36" of billeted alluminum. Talk to any machinest and they will tell you that crafting each one is not cheap. And the quality shows in nuts&bolts testing of the riser. You will not find a stiffer riser, that is not a shoot through, anywhere on the market. $700 for a NIB 2011 is a great deal.


----------



## fowl_natured

USNarcher said:


> Guys have to realize that this riser is 36" of billeted alluminum. Talk to any machinest and they will tell you that crafting each one is not cheap. And the quality shows in nuts&bolts testing of the riser. You will not find a stiffer riser, that is not a shoot through, anywhere on the market. $700 for a NIB 2011 is a great deal.


Oh I completely understand about the cost of material and machining. And yes $700 for a new Zues is a great deal but once again being a Lefty as I am has its downfalls.


----------



## USNarcher

fowl_natured said:


> Oh I completely understand about the cost of material and machining. And yes $700 for a new Zues is a great deal but once again being a Lefty as I am has its downfalls.


Shoot it upside down. :tongue:


----------



## fowl_natured

usnarcher said:


> shoot it upside down. :tongue:


lol!!!!


----------



## RoxieTrees

I'm in the same boat brother. I went to the last ASA shoot and there was probably 100 bows to try.... And only one was lefty.... And I had no intention of shooting a Limb Saver bow..... Lol


----------



## USNarcher

Hey limbsaver bows are great bows and they are a great company.

Alright everyone, nuts&bolts has finished his Zeus testing and will be posting his "honest and unbiased" review in the GEN POP. Keep an eye out for it. It is really awesome.


----------



## RoxieTrees

I agree. Great people and a pretty good little bow, just not at all what I was looking for. Anytime I go to ANY shop with a lefty bow I shoot it. Trying to catch up to DB to try his DST 40


----------



## JC280

USNarcher said:


> Hey limbsaver bows are great bows and they are a great company.
> 
> Alright everyone, nuts&bolts has finished his Zeus testing and will be posting his "honest and unbiased" review in the GEN POP. Keep an eye out for it. It is really awesome.


I'm looking forward to reading what he found. Time to get my Retribution tuned up for Turkey season.


----------



## RoxieTrees

Told ya... Levi is in trouble. This new rest has made this bow even "mo better" than I thought it could be. It's amazing what something as simple as a rest change will do for you.


----------



## paulfromaus

paulfromaus said:


> excuse my ignorance but this will be my first new bow and i dont really know what im supposed to do.
> i know i want the session but i dont know what options are available, such as riser ,limb ,string and cam colors.
> can i mix and match different colors.
> also not sure which cam to order. i want the best 90m shooting setup.
> i currently shoot an old proline which is maxed out at 42# so i dont really know what i need other than 60# limbs.
> who do i contact . whats the price inc. shipping to Australia.
> thanks


 hi guys, i dont think anyone has answered my previous questions.
i guess i could contact Rob but i hoped to get some info without bothering him during his busiest days.

can someone please tell me what the difference is between shooting a 60# limb at max 
and a 70# backed off to 60#. its only for shooting fita distances and will an intermediate shooter notice the difference?
thanks


----------



## RoxieTrees

60# Max limbs would be best in my opinion. You can mix and match if you please, but I think limbs only come in black or Camo. I think for you the VTX Cam would be perfect. It's not a speed Cam, but crazy smooth, perfect for when you have to draw and shoot a lot like in FITA. Not sure about the new aggressor cams, but I have the VTR on my Retribution, and they are also very smooth, just a wee bit faster. The Zues was quoted above for 949, but I think the msrp is 1049. 
Not sure on shipping either.


----------



## paulfromaus

thanks for the reply james. i guess im trying get the technical answer as to why a 60 is better than 70 if they're both set on 60#


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Because of most bows limb pocket design (once the limb is backed way out, it has a tendency to float and move side to side which can cause all sorts of problems), you are better off shooting the bow as close to the peak weight as possible. Because of Rob's limb pocket design (which really doesn't have "limb pockets"), no matter where the limb is in relation to the poundage, it still shoots just like it is at its peak weight!! There is no vertical or horizontal movement with this very solid design. 

SO...if you wanted to get a bow in say, camo, that you could hunt with at 70lbs. and then shoot it at 60lbs. for FITA, NO PROBLEM!!! (this is just an example!!!). 

Hope this helps!! God bless




paulfromaus said:


> thanks for the reply james. i guess im trying get the technical answer as to why a 60 is better than 70 if they're both set on 60#


----------



## RoxieTrees

Also with limb pockets, they don't seem to be as efficient in transferring energy. I've also found that draw length changes a good bit, as in 29" draw maxed out becomes 29.25" backed out. May not seem like much, but I assure you it is.


----------



## paulfromaus

NEVADAPRO said:


> Because of most bows limb pocket design (once the limb is backed way out, it has a tendency to float and move side to side which can cause all sorts of problems), you are better off shooting the bow as close to the peak weight as possible. Because of Rob's limb pocket design (which really doesn't have "limb pockets"), no matter where the limb is in relation to the poundage, it still shoots just like it is at its peak weight!! There is no vertical or horizontal movement with this very solid design.
> 
> SO...if you wanted to get a bow in say, camo, that you could hunt with at 70lbs. and then shoot it at 60lbs. for FITA, NO PROBLEM!!! (this is just an example!!!).
> 
> Hope this helps!! God bless


yes it does help thanks. so does that mean the limb angle doesnt change on a maitland .


----------



## NEVADAPRO

As far as the relationship with the limb blocks, no, it doesn't change.


----------



## maitland

Hey guys, a few pics of a matte black Session.


----------



## roosclan

paulfromaus said:


> thanks for the reply james. i guess im trying get the technical answer as to why a 60 is better than 70 if they're both set on 60#


Efficiency is one. Limbs backed out aren't as efficient as limbs that are maxed.



maitland said:


> Hey guys, a few pics of a matte black Session.
> 
> View attachment 1308287
> View attachment 1308289
> View attachment 1308291


Rob, you are making it harder and harder to resist... I really need to start saving some money for next season.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

I think I have a little tear in my eye!!!!!:wink:




maitland said:


> Hey guys, a few pics of a matte black Session.
> 
> View attachment 1308287
> View attachment 1308289
> View attachment 1308291


----------



## jonj480

man, looks like a shooter for sure


----------



## cory2011

maitland said:


> Hey guys, a few pics of a matte black Session.
> 
> View attachment 1308287
> View attachment 1308289
> View attachment 1308291


Rob, that is a beautiful bow you are truly the master.


----------



## cory2011

maitland said:


> Hey guys, a few pics of a matte black Session.
> 
> View attachment 1308287
> View attachment 1308289
> View attachment 1308291


Rob that has to be the best looking bow on the planet.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

I have to agree with you!! It just looks like.....well....you know how a Porsche looks like a beautiful woman's body??? That is what the Zeus and the Session look like!!! Very sexy for sure!!!! 

Nice job Rob!!!




cory2011 said:


> Rob that has to be the best looking bow on the planet.


----------



## Belicoso

When will the Halo 34 be available?


----------



## ChaseK

Gorgeous!


----------



## DJolly

Does anybody know the specs on the two Halo models?


----------



## maitland

Halo34 has a 7"bh and an IBO of 332, Halo31 To be announced. Both bows might have a 6"bh option.


----------



## DJolly

Sweet , sounds good , thanks for the info. I'd love to get my hands on a few Maitland's. But nobody around here is a dealer , and I've only saw one on a range. They look great , and have impressive specs.


----------



## der klinsmann

maitland said:


> Hey guys, a few pics of a matte black Session.
> 
> View attachment 1308287
> View attachment 1308289
> View attachment 1308291


BE-AU-TI-FUL!! :drool:


----------



## USNarcher

Hey guys have you had a chance to check out nuts&bolts review in the general discussion section?


----------



## bow_hunter44

maitland said:


> Hey guys, a few pics of a matte black Session.
> 
> View attachment 1308287
> View attachment 1308289
> View attachment 1308291


oh






my





GAWD!

As stated earlier, that has to be the best looking bow on the planet!


----------



## bow_hunter44

USNarcher said:


> Hey guys have you had a chance to check out nuts&bolts review in the general discussion section?


VERY well done, and VERY complimentary as well - from a frighteningly reputable source!


----------



## Altec111

that bow might be what breaks me and makes me switch from Hoyt.


----------



## CowboyArchery

Just when I thought I was set for the year, damm it


----------



## roblytle13

I want a Halo 31 and looking to sell my carbon element RKT possible to get one.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Altec111 said:


> that bow might be what breaks me and makes me switch from Hoyt.


Dude, I can relate. Night and day difference. Got 4 Hoyts collecting dust as we speak. (They aren't happy at all either)


----------



## maitland

Looks like Atomic is finally shipping the staff shirts. This one I got today is for Marcus Linmans, our shooter in Belgium. The world team is building and I wish them much success.


----------



## acesup

are you guys acceping resume's for the shooting staff?


----------



## 12RingKing

Sweet looking bows guys!

I'm thinking I may need to add one to the stable. Halo 34 maybe? Maybe I need a Session!? Maybe I'll get both! lol


----------



## ChaseK

maitland said:


> Looks like Atomic is finally shipping the staff shirts. This one I got today is for Marcus Linmans, our shooter in Belgium. The world team is building and I wish them much success.
> 
> View attachment 1309088
> View attachment 1309089


Sick! Holler when they get you some more Rob. That's gotta be one of the best shooter shirts I've seen.


----------



## Hoythunter01

acesup said:


> are you guys acceping resume's for the shooting staff?


Send a message to Matt. (USNarcher)

He is taking care of the "Staffers"


----------



## Hoythunter01

maitland said:


> Looks like Atomic is finally shipping the staff shirts. This one I got today is for Marcus Linmans, our shooter in Belgium. The world team is building and I wish them much success.
> 
> View attachment 1309088
> View attachment 1309089


Best of luck Marcus !!!


----------



## arrowblaster

VERY nice looking shooter shirts!!!


----------



## maitland

Thank you everyone for the compliments. Its you guys that drive me to improve and build the performance bows you love to shoot. I dont want to build cheap, I want to build the best! I am confident you will enjoy the 2012 lineup.


----------



## cory2011

maitland said:


> Thank you everyone for the compliments. Its you guys that drive me to improve and build the performance bows you love to shoot. I dont want to build cheap, I want to build the best! I am confident you will enjoy the 2012 lineup.


Rob, in my opinion you do build the best bow on the planet.


----------



## der klinsmann

maitland said:


> Looks like Atomic is finally shipping the staff shirts. This one I got today is for Marcus Linmans, our shooter in Belgium. The world team is building and I wish them much success.
> 
> View attachment 1309088
> View attachment 1309089


Thanks Rob they look great! :thumbs_up


----------



## der klinsmann

Hoythunter01 said:


> Best of luck Marcus !!!


Thanks! :thumbs_up


----------



## animal killer

Looking forward to seeing some of these bows in action. Im still looking to fill some orders on the new 2012s. if you are interested in buying, feel free to send me a message. Id be glad to answer any questions that anyone has. ive had lots of calls this past month with guys interested in bows. ive got some great deals going on if you want to order.


----------



## Exarcher GB

Altec111 said:


> that bow might be what breaks me and makes me switch from Hoyt.


It has made me switch..... it will be the first year since 1992 that i haven't shot Hoyt.

Can't wait to get my Session and shooter's shirt.


----------



## RoxieTrees

Finally done. Got everything I wanted for her.... Done.


----------



## Quackersmacker1

Nice


----------



## USNarcher

cory2011 said:


> Rob, in my opinion you do build the best bow on the planet.


Suck up. :tongue:


----------



## cory2011

USNarcher said:


> Suck up. :tongue:


i just speak the truth. LOL


----------



## USNarcher

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROB :darkbeer::darkbeer::cocktail:


----------



## arrowblaster

X2 on B-Day, take a day off and enjoy it!!!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROB!!! HAVE A GREAT DAY!!! :cocktail::beer::slice:ccasion16:ccasion13::wav::wav:ccasion15:*


----------



## der klinsmann

Happy Birthday Rob!


----------



## cory2011

Happy Birthday R0b!


----------



## DimeTimeTom

man that session is as sexy as a non-human can get... i wants me one baaaad.


----------



## RoxieTrees

Happy Birthday Rob


----------



## RoxieTrees

Boom! 3rd place out of 67 today in the open class. With a dot on my score none the less. Got a clarifier and my .019 pin disappeared. So now all I had was a HUGE dot to put on my lens. Takes up the whole ten ring from about 20 yards. I think it helped with just letting the pin float though. Anyway, the Retty did me good today. Great bow and a great company.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

CONGRATS!!! It's amazing how well they shoot isn't it!!!! 




RoxieTrees said:


> Boom! 3rd place out of 67 today in the open class. With a dot on my score none the less. Got a clarifier and my .019 pin disappeared. So now all I had was a HUGE dot to put on my lens. Takes up the whole ten ring from about 20 yards. I think it helped with just letting the pin float though. Anyway, the Retty did me good today. Great bow and a great company.
> View attachment 1310881


----------



## RoxieTrees

It really is. And everyone's face when I tell them what kind of bow it is....."A What?" "A Maitland"...."Who Makes it?"......"Maitland......" "No I mean the manufacturer.".
"Rob"...... Lol. It's epic.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Happy Birthday Rob !!! Bet you need another Olive Garden card ?? Use them up already ?? LOL

Bet if you could buy a day off it would be money well spent ?? 

Have a good one Brother......see ya soon.


----------



## jonj480

Happy birthday Rob!

Nice shooting Roxie!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ghost trail

Are the session specs out yet?


----------



## fowl_natured

I know there was talk about a week ago about the cable rod not wanting to come out of the riser? Is this the norm and has everyone experience this. I may be stripping down the Retty and sending off the riser to be anodized :tongue: and wondered if I might encounter this problem.

Right now I thinking anodized orange for the riser but who know what color I'll end up picking


----------



## hisnheroutdoors

anyone know what pound limbs these are for Retribution the numbers on the limbs are
*DP
100
11* Thhanks


----------



## Hoythunter01

fowl_natured said:


> I know there was talk about a week ago about the cable rod not wanting to come out of the riser? Is this the norm and has everyone experience this. I may be stripping down the Retty and sending off the riser to be anodized :tongue: and wondered if I might encounter this problem.
> 
> Right now I thinking anodized orange for the riser but who know what color I'll end up picking


I've had mine out several times on all my Maitlands and never encountered that problem.


----------



## Hoythunter01

hisnheroutdoors said:


> anyone know what pound limbs these are for Retribution the numbers on the limbs are
> *DP
> 100
> 11* Thhanks


Big or small cams ??


----------



## hisnheroutdoors

hisnheroutdoors said:


> anyone know what pound limbs these are for Retribution the numbers on the limbs are
> *DP
> 100
> 11* Thhanks





Hoythunter01 said:


> Big or small cams ??



they are the small cams 28in dl


----------



## USNarcher

fowl_natured said:


> I know there was talk about a week ago about the cable rod not wanting to come out of the riser? Is this the norm and has everyone experience this. I may be stripping down the Retty and sending off the riser to be anodized :tongue: and wondered if I might encounter this problem.
> 
> Right now I thinking anodized orange for the riser but who know what color I'll end up picking


I have not had that problem with any Maitland.


----------



## USNarcher

ghost trail said:


> Are the session specs out yet?


Official and final specs will be available this week.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Wonder if the "Birthday Boy" is hung over today ???


----------



## roosclan

fowl_natured said:


> I know there was talk about a week ago about the cable rod not wanting to come out of the riser? Is this the norm and has everyone experience this. I may be stripping down the Retty and sending off the riser to be anodized :tongue: and wondered if I might encounter this problem.
> 
> Right now I thinking anodized orange for the riser but who know what color I'll end up picking


I'm probably the only one that has had this problem. Other folks have had their Maitlands refinished, and I don't remember a single comment from them about trouble with the rod. Murphy just likes imposing his law on me every chance he gets.hwell:


----------



## fowl_natured

I am going to have my riser anodized and have the riser completely stripped except for the threaded stainless steel bushing for stabilizer to thread into. I am assuming this would need to come out before anodizing. 

So before I even try does anyone know how to remove them? Or are they pressed in REALLY tight?


----------



## NEVADAPRO

They are threaded into the riser...but you would have to ask Rob the best way to get them out. People have used different types of pliers but they usually end up totally screwing up the riser in the process!!


OTE=fowl_natured;1063612059]I am going to have my riser anodized and have the riser completely stripped except for the threaded stainless steel bushing for stabilizer to thread into. I am assuming this would need to come out before anodizing. 

So before I even try does anyone know how to remove them? Or are they pressed in REALLY tight?[/QUOTE]


----------



## marcop

hey there I have read that you want to remove that S/S insert from the riser OK b4 you do this get Rob's approval b4 you do it but the only way to get it out with out damage to the insert or the riser is the following way get a 5/16 UNF bolt and nut screw the bolt in @ least 1/2" in to the insert then lock the nut up tight on the insert then you will be able to back the insert out from the riser and replace it in the same manor but I say again please don't attempt to do this with out prior approval from the man him self drop him a email and explain that you want to do this and get his "OK" prior to doing it as I know it will void any warranty... please don't use any other method or you will just damage the riser and the insert ....


----------



## RoxieTrees

Where did everyone go?


----------



## Hoythunter01

RoxieTrees said:


> Where did everyone go?


I'm here...

Checking in, but not alot going on.


----------



## RoxieTrees

Did some weight experimentation today. Definitely like my weight to get my bow to roll backwards a little. Bridger Deaton Suggested I try forward roll because it helps in wind, but i couldn't hold worth poo like that. Got my 8 degree QDC in today, and it actually seemed to slow my float a little. Will take more time with it though. Fixed my scope lens with .019" fiber. Just really got a good melted end and it works fine now. That's about all I think. What stabilizer/ length/ weight combo are Yall using? I heard a while back that someone liked their back bar almost touching their bottom limb. I can't do that, as I need weight back. I'm using 33" Doinker Fatty and 15" Doinker Fatty with only 3 oz. Up front and 16.5 in the back. The back bar at about 20-25 degree down and about 3" from the string.


----------



## maitland

Man that was a long hangover!!! Thanks for the birthday wishes guys. lol now back to work.


----------



## ChaseK

maitland said:


> Man that was a long hangover!!! Thanks for the birthday wishes guys. lol now back to work.


Haha nice! Glad you enjoyed it


----------



## IsHeBreathing?

Small taters I imagine but Me and Zeus finished 3rd in hunter class at the MAC qualifier with a 308. 1st and second were 326 and 311.


----------



## Hoythunter01

IsHeBreathing? said:


> Small taters I imagine but Me and Zeus finished 3rd in hunter class at the MAC qualifier with a 308. 1st and second were 326 and 311.


Congrats on the 3rd place !!! Way to go....


----------



## RoxieTrees

IsHeBreathing? said:


> Small taters I imagine but Me and Zeus finished 3rd in hunter class at the MAC qualifier with a 308. 1st and second were 326 and 311.


Congrats! 30 targets I'm guessing. We only have 20......


----------



## pwahuntn

http://maitlandusa.com/retribution.html Nice!


----------



## Hoythunter01

pwahuntn said:


> http://maitlandusa.com/retribution.html Nice!


She is a thing of beauty isn't she ?? (my favorite)


----------



## RoxieTrees

Mine too.


----------



## IsHeBreathing?

RoxieTrees said:


> Congrats! 30 targets I'm guessing. We only have 20......


Yep, 30 target IBO scoring.

Sent by a dumb guy from a smart phone via Tapatalk!


----------



## Hoythunter01

Got a chance today to throw a rest on the 2011 Retribution I bought out of the classifieds. I figured I better own one, since there isn't going to be any more made, after 2011. Classic Maitland feel before and after the shot as always. I need to adjust for more of that "Hunter Valley".

These Retributions fit me like a glove. Never shot a bow better than the Maitland Retribution.

Two hunts are in the mix for this fall. Wyoming Cow Elk or a Minnesota/Wisconsin Black Bear. It's Time !!!


----------



## cory2011

Roxietrees, hi I was wondering why all the back weight? I see a lot of shooters stacking on the back weight and don't understand it. I shoot a 2011 Zeus with vtr cams and shoot a 30 inch b- stinger with 3 oz of weight out front and the dot doesn't leave the 10 ring it hold rock solid. I was told guys r doing it to take the torque out of the bow. I am just curious and picking your brain for info.


----------



## RoxieTrees

For me, my bow shoots and holds much much better when it rolls back when it is at brace. Meaning, when you hold it out without drawing, it rolls backwards. I had a guy suggest it one day, as I too used to like my bow to roll forward, but I tried it and mine will hold exactly where I want it until I release. Won't leave the 12 ring. Really. Plus, the more weight, the more still your sight picture becomes. Simple physics, the heavier it is, the harder it is to move. Am I guessing right in that you don't use a back bar at all? My back bar counter balances my sight also. I tried to shoot without my back bar the other day and I had to force my bow upright, but with the bar, it just sits without any cant. If you can, give the back weight a try. Like Reo Wilde said, the main thing you need to do is not be afraid of change. That's how you find what's perfect. If it doesn't work, change back. Lol.


----------



## RoxieTrees

IsHeBreathing? said:


> Yep, 30 target IBO scoring.
> 
> Sent by a dumb guy from a smart phone via Tapatalk!


I wish we did IBO scoring. Seems easier for me to hit center 10, or 11 IBO, than a low 12. I suppose because its farther from an 8.....lol


----------



## cory2011

RoxieTrees said:


> For me, my bow shoots and holds much much better when it rolls back when it is at brace. Meaning, when you hold it out without drawing, it rolls backwards. I had a guy suggest it one day, as I too used to like my bow to roll forward, but I tried it and mine will hold exactly where I want it until I release. Won't leave the 12 ring. Really. Plus, the more weight, the more still your sight picture becomes. Simple physics, the heavier it is, the harder it is to move. Am I guessing right in that you don't use a back bar at all? My back bar counter balances my sight also. I tried to shoot without my back bar the other day and I had to force my bow upright, but with the bar, it just sits without any cant. If you can, give the back weight a try. Like Reo Wilde said, the main thing you need to do is not be afraid of change. That's how you find what's perfect. If it doesn't work, change back. Lol.


I use to shoot all my Hoyt bows with back weight and since I got my Zeus and shoot it with the stab in the bottom hole it's not necessary IMO. I am gonna try the back weight. Been shooting spots and didn't need it it just floated in the 10 ring in may change on foam.


----------



## RoxieTrees

I figure the bottom hole would need it more due to the weight being lower. But yeah, with foam, the wind is gonna play hell with 3 oz... Lol.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Up early this morning. Have to go get the eyeballs checked. I hate buying new glasses. Wouldn't be so bad but when they dialate your eyes, it takes forever for them to get back to normal. Getting old blows......


----------



## websterda44

Just got a 2010 maitland retribution with the vtr cam upgrade. Does anyone know what the official specs are for ata and brace height for a 2010 riser with the vtr kit versus the 2011 bows? Is it the same? And same question for the string and cable specs. Thought I have read they ate different. Any help would be appreciated. Is there anyone around Iowa who can tune a maitland?


----------



## animal killer

websterda44 said:


> Just got a 2010 maitland retribution with the vtr cam upgrade. Does anyone know what the official specs are for ata and brace height for a 2010 riser with the vtr kit versus the 2011 bows? Is it the same? And same question for the string and cable specs. Thought I have read they ate different. Any help would be appreciated. Is there anyone around Iowa who can tune a maitland?


Im in northeastern south dakota and i have tuned a few of these bows...if you need any help feel free to call me or if you want to make a road trip i can tune it up for you


----------



## RoxieTrees

websterda44 said:


> Just got a 2010 maitland retribution with the vtr cam upgrade. Does anyone know what the official specs are for ata and brace height for a 2010 riser with the vtr kit versus the 2011 bows? Is it the same? And same question for the string and cable specs. Thought I have read they ate different. Any help would be appreciated. Is there anyone around Iowa who can tune a maitland?


Specs are the same. String and cable lengths are different.


----------



## wisesteve

I was wondering what bow press is best for the Zeus? 
Thanks
Steve


----------



## USNarcher

wisesteve said:


> I was wondering what bow press is best for the Zeus?
> Thanks
> Steve


EZ press or EZ green. Something that presses from the tips.


----------



## RoxieTrees

50 yard group just now..... Feeling it.


----------



## destroyer74

Guys help me out... I'm very interested in looking at one of these after nuts n bolts review... What i want to know is the different models and specs available... On the web site there is only the retribution and zues... Both look and sound great but I would really like something at 35" a to a, 36" would be good too and i know this might be a lil nit picky but I don't want longer or shorter than that... This will be a hunting bow and through the years I've found this to be the perfect length, short enough for any hunting application and long enough for added stability and most importantly long enough for the string to touch my nose properly... So whats available guys?


----------



## RoxieTrees

destroyer74 said:


> Guys help me out... I'm very interested in looking at one of these after nuts n bolts review... What i want to know is the different models and specs available... On the web site there is only the retribution and zues... Both look and sound great but I would really like something at 35" a to a, 36" would be good too and i know this might be a lil nit picky but I don't want longer or shorter than that... This will be a hunting bow and through the years I've found this to be the perfect length, short enough for any hunting application and long enough for added stability and most importantly long enough for the string to touch my nose properly... So whats available guys?


nothing 35 or 36, but have a 34.


----------



## acesup

destroyer74 said:


> Guys help me out... I'm very interested in looking at one of these after nuts n bolts review... What i want to know is the different models and specs available... On the web site there is only the retribution and zues... Both look and sound great but I would really like something at 35" a to a, 36" would be good too and i know this might be a lil nit picky but I don't want longer or shorter than that... This will be a hunting bow and through the years I've found this to be the perfect length, short enough for any hunting application and long enough for added stability and most importantly long enough for the string to touch my nose properly... So whats available guys?


Even with a 34" bow Axle length isn't the end all with the newer bows. Depending on your draw length and cam size the overall length of the bow will be closer to the 35-36 length you are looking for. It is the cam to cam measurement that determines the string angle anyway.


----------



## destroyer74

acesup said:


> Even with a 34" bow Axle length isn't the end all with the newer bows. Depending on your draw length and cam size the overall length of the bow will be closer to the 35-36 length you are looking for. It is the cam to cam measurement that determines the string angle anyway.


True, but I have a 30" draw and sticking with something a little longer fits me better... I have a 36" Hoyt and a 34" Strother and I like the feel of the longer Hoyt better, my anchor and head just feels perfect were with the shorter Strother I have to very slightly "lean" into anchor


----------



## destroyer74

RoxieTrees said:


> nothing 35 or 36, but have a 34.


What is the bow called and what are the other specs on it? I would take a look at it for sure but if there's nothing in between I would probly lean towereds the Zues


----------



## RoxieTrees

With the aggressor cams it'll be close to the same as 35". It's a Halo 34. 7" BH and not sure on IBO


----------



## destroyer74

RoxieTrees said:


> With the aggressor cams it'll be close to the same as 35". It's a Halo 34. 7" BH and not sure on IBO


You mean the a to a will actually be longer with those cams the cams are just bigger around? 

Is there some pics of this bow somewhere on this thread?

Nice shooting by the way


----------



## RoxieTrees

Thank you, and the string angle would be the same as most 35" ATA bows.


----------



## RoxieTrees

maitland said:


> Ok, sneak peek at the Halo34 with Aggressor Cam prototype.
> View attachment 1289245
> View attachment 1289247
> View attachment 1289248


here is pics.


----------



## backwardshooter

One thing I have not seen is left handed bows from them. Do they make them?


----------



## fowl_natured

Yes they make lefties also. I have a lefty Retribution that I just sent the riser off to be anodized. I know Roosclan and RoxieTrees have lefties also.


----------



## USNarcher

Again there are no official ATA's and BH's as of right now. Rob will not have those until he builds the final bows and takes measurements. So the Zeus' and Sessions' will be first then the Halo's (31 and 34). Hopefully the pro pictures of the Zeus and Sessions will be done and we can launch the website in a couple days. I will let eveyone know when it does launch.

The cams are a bit larger than most so the string angles will be a touch bigger.


----------



## Hoythunter01

2011 RETRIBUTION VTR Cam
String 61 5/8”
Control Cable 36 7/8”
Split Yoke Cable 34 1/8”
String has 17 ½” serving on both ends, control cable has 11” serving one side and 5” on the other, Split cable has 9” serving on the
module side, center serve is 1” high from center if bow because the burger holes are 1” from shelf

As far as getting new strings made for the Retribution with VTR cams, is there a large and small cam option ?? I'm thinking there is but only one cam is listed in the string length chart on the website. I only want to order strings one time. I had to order strings 3 times before I got a complete set of correct lengths the last time. 

Who can tell me ??


----------



## USNarcher

Only one VTR cam for the Retribution


----------



## Hoythunter01

USNarcher said:


> Only one VTR cam for the Retribution


Thank You Matt !!!!!!!!!


----------



## USNarcher

VTR and VTX cams are also being retired. So for the 2012 you will just see one spec sheet


----------



## RoxieTrees

They're gone? Not even an option for them? Dang. Wasn't expecting that. Aggressor must be a beast of a cam.... Wait, Rob made it, yeah, it's good. Lol.


----------



## RoxieTrees

How bout them hats Matt? I need a new lid.


----------



## Hoythunter01

RoxieTrees said:


> How bout them hats Matt? I need a new lid.


Wondering that a couple days ago.


----------



## roosclan

backwardshooter said:


> One thing I have not seen is left handed bows from them. Do they make them?


Oh, yeah! Rob is a lefty himself, so he'll keep making left-handed bows. My bow is a lefty; RoxieTrees, fowl_natured, and at least a couple others on here have lefty bows.


----------



## backwardshooter

Thanks for the information guys. One day I would like to handle one. There is no dealers in my area that I dont have to drive hours to get to.


----------



## RoxieTrees

Come to one of the ASA shoots and I'll let you shoot it all you want.


----------



## backwardshooter

Im unable to do any national events do to hard times. Im hopeing next year I will be able to.


----------



## cory2011

backwardshooter said:


> Thanks for the information guys. One day I would like to handle one. There is no dealers in my area that I dont have to drive hours to get to.


You can shoot my Zeus and my Session as soon as I get it. I don't no how close you are to Somerset , but you are welcome to shoot my bows anytime. A little birdy told me there is a dealer coming real soon in the Somerset area. Cory Christner 2012 Maitland USA staff shooter.


----------



## fowl_natured

USNarcher said:


> Only one VTR cam for the Retribution


So there was only one VTR cam size used on the Retribution in 2011? I thought there was a large and small version. I to am curious if the string/cable specs that HoytHunter01 listed is for large or small VTR Ret?


----------



## Hoythunter01

I have the large cams on mine and strings are already ordered. I have my fingers crossed that they are correct.


----------



## fowl_natured

Hoythunter01 said:


> I have the large cams on mine and strings are already ordered. I have my fingers crossed that they are correct.


I have a 2011 Ret and it has the small VTR cams........I hope your strings are correct also


----------



## arrowblaster

Mine has large cams also.


Hoythunter01 said:


> I have the large cams on mine and strings are already ordered. I have my fingers crossed that they are correct.


----------



## USNarcher

fowl_natured said:


> So there was only one VTR cam size used on the Retribution in 2011? I thought there was a large and small version. I to am curious if the string/cable specs that HoytHunter01 listed is for large or small VTR Ret?


Unless Rob did this without my knowledge there is only one VTR cam for the Retribution. The website also only lists only one for strings and cables.


----------



## a/c guy

USNarcher said:


> Unless Rob did this without my knowledge there is only one VTR cam for the Retribution. The website also only lists only one for strings and cables.


But it lists 2 for draw length mods.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Set Rob a text message.....

Strings are on hold before they got started. I don't wanna go through this again.


----------



## Hoythunter01

a/c guy said:


> But it lists 2 for draw length mods.


I caught that last night....I called my string maker first thing this morning.


----------



## roosclan

USNarcher said:


> Only one VTR cam for the Retribution


I don't think so, Matt. My 2011 Retty VTR has 14 holes in the top cam for the cable stop. fowl_natured's VTR cams on his Retty have 12 holes, signifying he has the small cams. When I talked with Rob a little over a month ago, I asked about switching to small cams, and he said I wouldn't see a lot of increase in speed -- he did not say that there is only one size cam for the Retty.


----------



## Hoythunter01

I'm just wondering what cam size it is thats listed on the website. As far as string lengths go. Only lists one for the VTR cams.


----------



## ChaseK

Had the same issue with mine. Had strings for one cam and cams for another lol.


----------



## arrowblaster

If you guys need strings, get in touch with Tom @ park n sons (ex-wolverine on here) he can do small or large cam Rets., he's done some already, and they are priced right and GREAT strings!!!


----------



## RoxieTrees

Large cams on the website.


----------



## bow_hunter44

Hoythunter01 said:


> I'm just wondering what cam size it is thats listed on the website. As far as string lengths go. Only lists one for the VTR cams.


The lengths on the web site are for the large VTR cams - I learned that the hard way....


----------



## Hoythunter01

RoxieTrees said:


> Large cams on the website.





bow_hunter44 said:


> The lengths on the web site are for the large VTR cams - I learned that the hard way....


Thanks guys !!!

You don't know how much I appreciate the response.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Happy St. Patricks Day everyone !!

Today is my son Easton's Birthday. He turned 2. 

Big party at Grandma and Grandpa's house.


----------



## RoxieTrees

Maitland baby. Best in the business.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Congrats RoxieTrees on the first place !!! Showin' em how it's done.


----------



## cory2011

Shot my first 3d with the Zeus today indoors but it's foam. Had two 8's and a nickel on a 46 yard coyote. Still shot 302 I was ok with that for the first foam of the year and it was IBO scoring.


----------



## cory2011

Where did everbody go 24 hours since the last post. Finally got a good day to shoot outside and the Zeus was on fire. Shot a local 3d today shot 13 up over 30 targets on a 40 max course just felt good to be outside shooting. Now just waiting on the arrival of my Session.


----------



## RoxieTrees

Had a bad day yesterday brothers. A man that was like a father to me took his own life yesterday. It's horrible, I just can't comprehend it. But today I've been out of pocket on the lake.... Trying to get away. God Bless guys. And great shooting Cory


----------



## Hoythunter01

Sorry for your loss brother. Sometimes things happen in life that don't make sence. Being alone is good medicine at times. Makes us better people believe it or not....... Again, sorry for your loss.


----------



## cory2011

Sorry for your loss Roxie.


----------



## maitland

Hey guys, we have a ton of target bows shipping out this week. Lets see some pics of your set ups when you are finished. We need to stir the pot a bit with a little eye candy.


----------



## GJC

maitland said:


> Hey guys, we have a ton of target bows shipping out this week. Lets see some pics of your set ups when you are finished. We need to stir the pot a bit with a little eye candy.


Any of them going to England please?


----------



## USNarcher

maitland said:


> Hey guys, we have a ton of target bows shipping out this week. Lets see some pics of your set ups when you are finished. We need to stir the pot a bit with a little eye candy.


Holly cow is it that time already. Man you are way ahead of the competition for the 13 line up.  Sorry man I couldn't help it. I'm on my last set of milk bone underwear. And the dogs are howlin.:set1_STOOGE2: Now lets get that web site launched.

A note to all you so called staff shooters. I guess if I don't have your picture and bio for the web site you don't exist and bows may or may not be shipped to the unknown. :bartstush:


----------



## RoxieTrees

Not a staff shooter, but here ya go.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Back up top


----------



## USNarcher

There is a Facebook group now. https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/maitlandusacustomer/


----------



## USNarcher

Congratulations Marc. Marc is the RSA Indoor champ with his Zeus.


----------



## marcop

Hey chaps that's in the vet class LOL over 50yrs still going strong :wink:


----------



## cory2011

Congrats Marc good shooting.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Huge congrats Marc !!!

Good shooting Brother.


----------



## Hoythunter01

USNarcher said:


> There is a Facebook group now. https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/maitlandusacustomer/


Request is in....


----------



## USNarcher

Sorry guys I forgot the O. It's Marco. But he's still old. :wink:


----------



## RamRock

47 x last league night practice Before Utah state NFAA Indoor this weekend with the Zeus, B.H.F.S. , Hope i can pull it together a little before this weekend! lol


----------



## USNarcher

Good shooting. Where is the shoot at?


----------



## RamRock

The shoot is held in Brigham City , Utah , put on by Brigham Bowmen in there Bowrey range

Link below
http://www.brighambowmen.com/images/STATE_NFAA_2012.pdf


----------



## marcop

heheheh LOL old my hat " rack em and stack em " any time any place have bow will travel bring it on chaps :wink:


----------



## USNarcher

marcop said:


> heheheh LOL old my hat " rack em and stack em " any time any place have bow will travel bring it on chaps :wink:


You wear chaps when you shoot????? No wonder you won, you scared everybody away. :moon:


----------



## USNarcher

RamRock said:


> The shoot is held in Brigham City , Utah , put on by Brigham Bowmen in there Bowrey range
> 
> Link below
> http://www.brighambowmen.com/images/STATE_NFAA_2012.pdf


Cool. That's my ol' neck of the woods. Tell Rod and Kris I said Hi if you see them


----------



## marcop

hey you spying on me how did know about the " Chaps " it was good thing we ain't shooting down at the old YMCA LOL :spy:


----------



## USNarcher

Another Maitland FB page guys. That's 2 and another for dealers.

https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Maitland-USA/155427554511844


----------



## cory2011

Ok guys and gals in Pennsylvania I got the final word today from a good friend mine Jim Porter of Jim's Custom Bowstrings that he is gonna be the dealer of the the greatest bow on the planet MAITLAND USA. He is putting his first order in tomorrow so it won't be long till everybody here in PA will have a dealer close by to solot the most amazing bow on the planet. I have none Jim for 20+ years and he is a super cool guy that is very noligable in the sport of archery and bow tuning. So with that said everybody in Pa and the surrounding area that wants to shoot and purchase a MAITLAND BOW and yes when you shoot one you will want one contact Jim at Jim's custom bowstrings. 814-442-1033. Thanks,Cory Christner 2012 Maitland USA staff shooter


----------



## cory2011

Ok guys and gals in Pennsylvania I got the final word today from a good friend mine Jim Porter of Jim's Custom Bowstrings that he is gonna be the dealer of the the greatest bow on the planet MAITLAND USA. He is putting his first order in tomorrow so it won't be long till everybody here in PA will have a dealer close by to shoot the most amazing bow on the planet. I have none Jim for 20+ years and he is a super cool guy that is very noligable in the sport of archery and bow tuning. So with that said everybody in Pa and the surrounding area that wants to shoot and purchase a MAITLAND BOW and yes when you shoot one you will want one contact Jim at Jim's custom bowstrings. 814-442-1033. Thanks,Cory Christner 2012 Maitland USA staff shooter


----------



## maitland

God Bless my friend, My feelings and prayers are with you for sure.


RoxieTrees said:


> Had a bad day yesterday brothers. A man that was like a father to me took his own life yesterday. It's horrible, I just can't comprehend it. But today I've been out of pocket on the lake.... Trying to get away. God Bless guys. And great shooting Cory


----------



## maitland

GJC said:


> Any of them going to England please?


why as a matter of fact there are quite a few going to England.


----------



## maitland

USNarcher said:


> Congratulations Marc. Marc is the RSA Indoor champ with his Zeus.


Marco is a machine!


----------



## maitland

cory2011 said:


> Ok guys and gals in Pennsylvania I got the final word today from a good friend mine Jim Porter of Jim's Custom Bowstrings that he is gonna be the dealer of the the greatest bow on the planet MAITLAND USA. He is putting his first order in tomorrow so it won't be long till everybody here in PA will have a dealer close by to shoot the most amazing bow on the planet. I have none Jim for 20+ years and he is a super cool guy that is very noligable in the sport of archery and bow tuning. So with that said everybody in Pa and the surrounding area that wants to shoot and purchase a MAITLAND BOW and yes when you shoot one you will want one contact Jim at Jim's custom bowstrings. 814-442-1033. Thanks,Cory Christner 2012 Maitland USA staff shooter


Thanks Cory, You guys have my support!


----------



## Hoythunter01

MaitlandUSA in Pennsylvania.... That's awesome !!


----------



## kwruppi

Hi Todd would like to say thank you for the modules, but your inbox is full.:wink:
I still need some advice but I have realized that there is a tuning thread from nuts&bolts, so i posted the questions there.


----------



## Ronin Conan

USNarcher said:


> Official and final specs will be available this week.


Soon then? Can't wait to see the new website, the session is going to rock


----------



## USNarcher

kwruppi said:


> Hi Todd would like to say thank you for the modules, but your inbox is full.:wink:
> I still need some advice but I have realized that there is a tuning thread from nuts&bolts, so i posted the questions there.


Todds wife has been in the hospital for the last week. He may not answer for a while. I will go to the other thread and see what ya need. Glad that you got the mods.


----------



## kwruppi

USNarcher said:


> Todds wife has been in the hospital for the last week. He may not answer for a while. I will go to the other thread and see what ya need. Glad that you got the mods.


If you see him all the best for his wife.


----------



## cory2011

Got my shooter shirt today and Hopefuly my Session by the end of the week.


----------



## roblytle13

has there been any info about the halo spec. yet announced? There were rumors of different brace heights but want to know final specs.


----------



## ChaseK

When's everything shipping?

Once they do I vote we start a 2012 Maitland thread here and in the general section.


----------



## roblytle13

Any word on if or when website will be updated?


----------



## Ronin Conan

roblytle13 said:


> Any word on if or when website will be updated?


and regarding the website, on the homepage when you highlight the Zeus, the little info popup says it's up to 355fps with the VTR. Should prolly say 335 ^_^


----------



## Hoythunter01

Ronin Conan said:


> and regarding the website, on the homepage when you highlight the Zeus, the little info popup says it's up to 355fps with the VTR. Should prolly say 335 ^_^


355........OMG !! 

(then I finished reading)

Thats still a fast target bow.


----------



## marcop

Well there you have it " chaps " the ZEUS did it a 300 46x ( not a high x count poor lighting ) but none the same state champs 1st place 2 day in the " vets" hey and that's not the veterinary class LOL :first:


----------



## cory2011

Good shooting Marco.


----------



## marcop

Thanks " chaps " :spy:


----------



## cory2011

Had a Indoor IBO world qualifier yesterday here in PA didn't shoot real well pretty disappointed in the way I shot. But with that said there is a good side to that got the Zeus out and about and had heads turning at it shear beauty.Lots of ?'s asked where are the bows made, how long have they been made,is there a dealer in the area,what are the specs, etc. Didn't shoot well, but got some people looking and got the word out about this great shooting bow and people who make it. Now that people no there is a dealer in PA and the word gets out it will only get better for MAITLAND USA here in PA. For those of you who don't no Jim's Custom bowstrings in Somerset , Somerset County,Pa is the dealer. 814-442-1033. Thanks, Cory Christner 2012 Maitland USA staff shooter.


----------



## Random Child

Nobody posted today, so here's a shirt I'm making for myself (with Robs permission of course) and will be shooting in at Redding this year (lets hope the weather cooperates!) 








(and no I don't look that good!) LOL


----------



## cory2011

Nice looking shirt. Good luck in Redding.


----------



## USNarcher

Well my Session was waiting for me when I got home last night. Thanks Rob. Unfortunatley besides taking it out of the box that is the only hands on I will have until Friday. I only gave it a once over when I got it out of the box, it looks real good. I will have a review of it Friday. No pictures til then sorry.


----------



## animal killer

USNarcher said:


> Well my Session was waiting for me when I got home last night. Thanks Rob. Unfortunatley besides taking it out of the box that is the only hands on I will have until Friday. I only gave it a once over when I got it out of the box, it looks real good. I will have a review of it Friday. No pictures til then sorry.


Man your gonna have to get us some pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## der klinsmann

USNarcher said:


> Well my Session was waiting for me when I got home last night. Thanks Rob. Unfortunatley besides taking it out of the box that is the only hands on I will have until Friday. I only gave it a once over when I got it out of the box, it looks real good. I will have a review of it Friday. No pictures til then sorry.


No pics til Friday???


----------



## cory2011

My Session will be at my door Thursday I am thinking its gonna be a good day to take a personal day at work. I will get Pics up when she gets here.


----------



## USNarcher

Here ya go. Pre set up snaps.


----------



## Hoytusa#1

What is the wait time on a the Zues and the Session in target colors? Right hand 60 lbs 30.5 to 31 inch draw


----------



## Altec111

Wow that looks better than expected in target color!!!!!!!


----------



## USNarcher

Hoytusa#1 said:


> What is the wait time on a the Zues and the Session in target colors? Right hand 60 lbs 30.5 to 31 inch draw


Sessions are sold out. Second run should be Mayish. Plenty of Zeus' to go araound. I don't have but 2 shots through this thing but I think that I'm gonna really like this Agressor cam. I will let you know tomorrow. My class got cancelled tonight so I get to set er up and shoot a little. I shot it and forgot to put the limb stop on and the wall was rock solid. It actually has 3 stops. There is the mod, the cable and the limb stop. And it is also lighter than it looks.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

*The new Maitland Session!!!!!*

Here are a few pictures of the new Maitland Session! What a BOW!!!! Zero...and I mean....ZERO cam lean!!! And the smoothest draw ever!! And don't get me started about the wall!!! The Great Wall of China is not this good!! Even I am surprised and impressed...and that's hard to do!!! Great bow for sure!!!!


----------



## USNarcher

You need to make that tournament now. Where is the DS?????????


----------



## animal killer

All u can say is wow!!!


----------



## roosclan

Oh. My. Sweet Session!

On a side note, my Retribution riser is on its way back to me from OHG, and the limbs are headed to Rob for new decals. Once I get the limbs back from Rob, I'm shipping it off to Breathn for new strings & a tune. My new rest is here, along with my new sling, Bow Rattler (I gave my old on off the Retty to my son), and custom side plates. It's all finally starting to come together!


----------



## fowl_natured

roosclan said:


> Oh. My. Sweet Session!
> 
> On a side note, my Retribution riser is on its way back to me from OHG, and the limbs are headed to Rob for new decals. Once I get the limbs back from Rob, I'm shipping it off to Breathn for new strings & a tune. My new rest is here, along with my new sling, Bow Rattler (I gave my old on off the Retty to my son), and custom side plates. It's all finally starting to come together!


Hey Roos! Sounds like your bow is coming along. My Ret riser is on its way home from getting anodized. I should have it tomorrow amd then the reassembly begins  

Even if we dont spend a bunch of $$$ on a new 2012 our bows will be new to us, lol

Here is a sneak peak of the newly refinished riser


----------



## Hoytusa#1

What is the IBO speed on the session?


----------



## Hoytusa#1

Boy I love that orange, is that one of the target colors?


----------



## archerynutNB

NEVADAPRO said:


> Here are a few pictures of the new Maitland Session! What a BOW!!!! Zero...and I mean....ZERO cam lean!!! And the smoothest draw ever!! And don't get me started about the wall!!! The Great Wall of China is not this good!! Even I am surprised and impressed...and that's hard to do!!! Great bow for sure!!!!
> 
> "Congrats" NEVADAPRO! She sure is a beauty! I really like the "fluted" machining on the the front and back of the riser. And especially on the top of the limb bridge. Makes a great looking bow look even sharper! That new cam looks like a real smooth roller too! Enjoy it! I Can't wait to see those finished Halo's!
> 
> "Awesome" clear photo's as well!


----------



## alaz

WOW....that Session looks great!
Are those the same cams that are on the Zeus?
What is the IBO rating of that bow? Is that the same length riser as the Zeus?


----------



## fowl_natured

Hoytusa#1 said:


> Boy I love that orange, is that one of the target colors?


There is an orange target color but the orange pictured above is not the same. Any orange looks good to me


----------



## USNarcher

*  wow*


I just shot my best indoor score of th year and I am not tuned yet. This bow rocks.


----------



## edgerat

Anything works for three days, golden rule of archery


----------



## USNarcher

edgerat said:


> Anything works for three days, golden rule of archery


Very true. But this bow fits and holds like a dream. The honeymoon will keep going. Doesn't hardly need any weight on the stabs either. Strings are solid not rotation after the first few shot. Like Todd said this wall is SOLID


----------



## edgerat

Just pokin' the bear...  Rob is trying to tempt me into a Zeus G3.... tempter.....


----------



## USNarcher

Don't you have a Bowtech to go play with????? :tongue:


----------



## edgerat

Heyooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got Rossing teaching me all kinds of crazy stuff down here.......


----------



## maitland

Looks like we are starting to get our new toys. Glad you guys are enjoying them. We sold out completely on the first run of Sessions and the next production run will be available toward the end of May. If you are on the fence about a Session or a ZeusG3 its best to let your dealer or myself know you are interested and get in on the next run. The demand has been insane and I have to work it first come first serve. Halos will be shipping end of next month so get your orders in as soon as you can. Thanks guys.


----------



## acesup

why are you guys picking the aggressor cams over the VTR?


----------



## roosclan

fowl_natured said:


> Hey Roos! Sounds like your bow is coming along. My Ret riser is on its way home from getting anodized. I should have it tomorrow amd then the reassembly begins
> 
> Even if we dont spend a bunch of $$$ on a new 2012 our bows will be new to us, lol
> 
> Here is a sneak peak of the newly refinished riser
> View attachment 1325887


Wow! That is awesome! It reminds me of my son's pinewood derby car from a couple years ago:









And... I'm seriously considering painting my Suzuki Katana this color... Crazy I know, but it will be hard to say "I didn't see him!"


----------



## USNarcher

acesup said:


> why are you guys picking the aggressor cams over the VTR?


Rob discontinued the others


----------



## RamRock

edgerat said:


> Just pokin' the bear...  Rob is trying to tempt me into a Zeus G3.... tempter.....


Hey buddy, GET IT ,,, then sell it to me...lol


I would love a 3G or Session , but this 2011 Zeus is treating me right!!

SCORED a 2nd Place finish in the Utah state NFAA Indoor Championships in BHFS with a 46x300 (not my best)
thanks Rob, for the Best bow designs on the planet!


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

As a follow up question, does the Aggressor cam offer any advantages over the VTR cam, or did Rob discontinue the VTR cam to make future customer service easier with only one cam system being offered ??

I'd imagine it could drive a Maitland rep nuts when a customer calls with a techie question re the VTX cam, the next customer calls with a techie question re the VTR cam....well you see where I'm going with this. Offering parts of different sizes for 3 different cam systems would probably be a headache also.


----------



## USNarcher

Buffalo Hunter said:


> As a follow up question, does the Aggressor cam offer any advantages over the VTR cam, or did Rob discontinue the VTR cam to make future customer service easier with only one cam system being offered ??
> 
> I'd imagine it could drive a Maitland rep nuts when a customer calls with a techie question re the VTX cam, the next customer calls with a techie question re the VTR cam....well you see where I'm going with this. Offering parts of different sizes for 3 different cam systems would probably be a headache also.


I am not sure but I am thinking that had a lot to do with it. I am diggin the Agressor though. Talk about a solid wall.


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

Thanks Joe. Really looking forward to shooting the Halo. Based upon how the target shooters are reacting to the 2012 Zues and Sessions, I can wait.

One of my biggest complaints with shooting the 2 track binaries offered by several manufacturers today is the relatively stiff draw and tiny valleys. I had a Prime dealer selling me on how big the valley was on the Shift. When I crept forward around 1/4 inch or so, the d_mn cam yanked my bad shoulder forward. Son of a . Yes, the valley was maxed via the draw stop.

I'm comparing my experiences of today's 2 track binaries to my 2005 Darton Avalanche (CPS 7 cam)...which truly does have a generous valley which a cold hunter with a bum shoulder would love.

Joe - Can you give me a sense for how the Aggressor valley compares? Any info (size, adjustability, etc) would be appreciated.


----------



## edgerat

You crept a 1/4" and are complaining???? That is a VERY long valley.


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

edgerat said:


> You crept a 1/4" and are complaining???? That is a VERY long valley.


Hmmm....a bad choice of words on my part.

Not that the valley was small (as defined by the draw length where peak letoff was achieved) on the Prime Shift I shot, but the *slope of the drawforce curve was so steep coming out of the valley*, that it was very difficult to let down in a fluid motion. I guess it's the steepness of the curve that causes me problems.

But hey I'm a realist, every cam designer is trying to eek out every fps to grab a headline and hopefully increase sales. And if that design results in hitting peak weight when coming out of the valley when you just let the bow down by an inch or 2, then I guess guys like me are gonna have to shoot 10 lbs lighter with today's bows compared to bows only 7 or 8 years old.

I know, I'm in the minority when it comes to the speed / shootability tradeoff. I'll gladly trade 20-25 fps off of today's binary bows just to make them a little more shootable.

IMO, today's "smooth" cams are equal to the "aggressive speed" cams of just 3-4 years ago in terms of speed and ease of shooting. They may be "smooth," but stiff as a mother. 

As the bow industry becomes more crowded and competitive, someone (I'm hoping it's Maitland or one of the other smaller manufacturers) will figure out that there's an unmet market for a bow that ONLY shoots 300-310 IBO that is easy on guys like me with shoulder problems. I'm not talking about just using a words like "smooth mod" when referring to a cam that shoots 325 IBO; that's just playing games with words, but truly offering an easy cam. Yes, there is a market for a quality, tunable bow that only shoots 300 or 310 IBO.

I communicated my sentiments to several of the big name bow manufacturer dealers and they basically told me (to paraphrase) "we agree with you, but speed sells."

Sorry for the rant, ...in the meantime, I'm just preparing myself to buy a bow 10lbs under what I'm shooting now.


----------



## Exarcher GB

USNarcher said:


> Sessions are sold out. Second run should be Mayish.


NNNNNNNNNNNNooooooooooooooo !


----------



## RamRock

Anyone know if the VTR draw mods will fit/ are the same as the Aggressor cam mods?


----------



## Anynamewilldo

Buffalo Hunter said:


> Hmmm....a bad choice of words on my part.
> 
> Not that the valley was small (as defined by the draw length where peak letoff was achieved) on the Prime Shift I shot, but the *slope of the drawforce curve was so steep coming out of the valley*, that it was very difficult to let down in a fluid motion. I guess it's the steepness of the curve that causes me problems.
> 
> But hey I'm a realist, every cam designer is trying to eek out every fps to grab a headline and hopefully increase sales. And if that design results in hitting peak weight when coming out of the valley when you just let the bow down by an inch or 2, then I guess guys like me are gonna have to shoot 10 lbs lighter with today's bows compared to bows only 7 or 8 years old.
> 
> I know, I'm in the minority when it comes to the speed / shootability tradeoff. I'll gladly trade 20-25 fps off of today's binary bows just to make them a little more shootable.
> 
> IMO, today's "smooth" cams are equal to the "aggressive speed" cams of just 3-4 years ago in terms of speed and ease of shooting. They may be "smooth," but stiff as a mother.
> 
> As the bow industry becomes more crowded and competitive, someone (I'm hoping it's Maitland or one of the other smaller manufacturers) will figure out that there's an unmet market for a bow that ONLY shoots 300-310 IBO that is easy on guys like me with shoulder problems. I'm not talking about just using a words like "smooth mod" when referring to a cam that shoots 325 IBO; that's just playing games with words, but truly offering an easy cam. Yes, there is a market for a quality, tunable bow that only shoots 300 or 310 IBO.
> 
> I communicated my sentiments to several of the big name bow manufacturer dealers and they basically told me (to paraphrase) "we agree with you, but speed sells."
> 
> Sorry for the rant, ...in the meantime, I'm just preparing myself to buy a bow 10lbs under what I'm shooting now.


I have bad shoulders. I have a 2010 ret with vtx cams. 318 ibo I think. I havent shot the faster cams yet but this is the easiest let down bow Ive shot. Its because of the shallow curve out of the valley. It has almost no valley which threw me at first till I relized the curve was so gradual it felt like a huge valley that doesnt jerk at all on you. Creeping and it jerking on you is no concern on that cam and I like a big valley normally as Im a hunter.


----------



## alaz

maitland said:


> Hey guys, a few pics of a matte black Session.
> 
> View attachment 1308287
> View attachment 1308289
> View attachment 1308291


Beautiful bow!
Is the riser length of the Session the same as the Zeus...just different limb angle? Any IBO's on the Aggressor cam bow yet?


----------



## olehemlock

Could not have said it better myself.


Buffalo Hunter said:


> Hmmm....a bad choice of words on my part.
> 
> Not that the valley was small (as defined by the draw length where peak letoff was achieved) on the Prime Shift I shot, but the *slope of the drawforce curve was so steep coming out of the valley*, that it was very difficult to let down in a fluid motion. I guess it's the steepness of the curve that causes me problems.
> 
> But hey I'm a realist, every cam designer is trying to eek out every fps to grab a headline and hopefully increase sales. And if that design results in hitting peak weight when coming out of the valley when you just let the bow down by an inch or 2, then I guess guys like me are gonna have to shoot 10 lbs lighter with today's bows compared to bows only 7 or 8 years old.
> 
> I know, I'm in the minority when it comes to the speed / shootability tradeoff. I'll gladly trade 20-25 fps off of today's binary bows just to make them a little more shootable.
> 
> IMO, today's "smooth" cams are equal to the "aggressive speed" cams of just 3-4 years ago in terms of speed and ease of shooting. They may be "smooth," but stiff as a mother. As the bow industry becomes more crowded and competitive, someone (I'm hoping it's Maitland or one of the other smaller manufacturers) will figure out that there's an unmet market for a bow that ONLY shoots 300-310 IBO that is easy on guys like me with shoulder problems. I'm not talking about just using a words like "smooth mod" when referring to a cam that shoots 325 IBO; that's just playing games with words, but truly offering an easy cam. Yes, there is a market for a quality, tunable bow that only shoots 300 or 310 IBO.
> 
> I communicated my sentiments to several of the big name bow manufacturer dealers and they basically told me (to paraphrase) "we agree with you, but speed sells."Sorry for the rant, ...in the meantime, I'm just preparing myself to buy a bow 10lbs under what I'm shooting now.


----------



## Ozzy

I've just ordered a blue Zeus with smooth GTX cams + #2 modules, a 29" draw for target archery. Have been shooting many years & have owned several brands, but these are the most beautiful thing I've seen (by the pics ) 
Waiting on delivery, it will be the first & only Maitland Zeus here in Adelaide, South Australia. Wish me luck ? :wink:
You can all keep your aggressive coarse cams. Had nasty experiences with tough cams for target archery e.g. Hoyt's fuel cam. Best thing they did was replace it with their nice new RKT cam. 
Really guys, what's the point if you find it necessary to wind the bow down, or even worse, reignite or create shoulder injuries ?


----------



## cory2011

Ozzy said:


> I've just ordered a blue Zeus with smooth GTX cams + #2 modules, a 29" draw for target archery. Have been shooting many years & have owned several brands, but these are the most beautiful thing I've seen (by the pics )
> Waiting on delivery, it will be the first & only Maitland Zeus here in Adelaide, South Australia. Wish me luck ? :wink:
> You can all keep your aggressive coarse cams. Had nasty experiences with tough cams for target archery e.g. Hoyt's fuel cam. Best thing they did was replace it with their nice new RKT cam.
> Really guys, what's the point if you find it necessary to wind the bow down, or even worse, reignite or create shoulder injuries ?


I havn't shot the aggressor cam yet ,but I will tomorrow when my Session arrives. I have shot both the vtx cam and the more aggressive vtr cam and honestly the vtr cam IMO is smoother. I just don't think Rob would make a cam that isn't smoother than the two previous cams. IMO you prolly wouldn't go wrong with the aggressor cam.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Ozzy said:


> I've just ordered a blue Zeus with smooth GTX cams + #2 modules, a 29" draw for target archery. Have been shooting many years & have owned several brands, but these are the most beautiful thing I've seen (by the pics )
> Waiting on delivery, it will be the first & only Maitland Zeus here in Adelaide, South Australia. Wish me luck ? :wink:
> You can all keep your aggressive coarse cams. Had nasty experiences with tough cams for target archery e.g. Hoyt's fuel cam. Best thing they did was replace it with their nice new RKT cam.
> Really guys, what's the point if you find it necessary to wind the bow down, or even worse, reignite or create shoulder injuries ?


Not quite the "aggressive" that your thinking of. They look aggressive, but the looks will fool you. They are every bit....Smooth. (and fast)


----------



## Ronin Conan

Ozzy said:


> Waiting on delivery, it will be the first & only Maitland Zeus here in Adelaide, South Australia. Wish me luck ? :wink:


I saw my first maitland in person at nationals the other day, guy from Victoria had it! Reckoned it was fantastic  Let us know how it goes when you get it!


----------



## USNarcher

Anynamewilldo said:


> I have bad shoulders. I have a 2010 ret with vtx cams. 318 ibo I think. I havent shot the faster cams yet but this is the easiest let down bow Ive shot. Its because of the shallow curve out of the valley. It has almost no valley which threw me at first till I relized the curve was so gradual it felt like a huge valley that doesnt jerk at all on you. Creeping and it jerking on you is no concern on that cam and I like a big valley normally as Im a hunter.


Not this cam. I think that it is smoother than the VTR. Now the Session is no speed bow it is 40" ATA and almost 8" BH. It is probably around 320-325 IBO maybe. All I know is at 29", 58lbs and shooting a 330gr GT UL 400 I can get 110 yards easily with my scope.


----------



## edgerat

Buff, 

I get what you are saying now  The Centroid I had was pretty darn stiff as well. They do ramp up pretty hard prior to smoothing out.


----------



## edgerat

Ozzy said:


> I've just ordered a blue Zeus with smooth GTX cams + #2 modules, a 29" draw for target archery. Have been shooting many years & have owned several brands, but these are the most beautiful thing I've seen (by the pics )
> Waiting on delivery, it will be the first & only Maitland Zeus here in Adelaide, South Australia. Wish me luck ? :wink:
> You can all keep your aggressive coarse cams. Had nasty experiences with tough cams for target archery e.g. Hoyt's fuel cam. Best thing they did was replace it with their nice new RKT cam.
> Really guys, what's the point if you find it necessary to wind the bow down, or even worse, reignite or create shoulder injuries ?


Just goes to show you need to shoot everything for yourself. I have the opposite feeling about the Hoyt cams. I prefer the Fuel to the RKT. I shot an RKT and it almost yanked my arm off(my personal favorite analogy). Bow tuning is a wonderful skill to have.


----------



## Ozzy

edgerat said:


> Just goes to show you need to shoot everything for yourself. I have the opposite feeling about the Hoyt cams. I prefer the Fuel to the RKT. I shot an RKT and it almost yanked my arm off(my personal favorite analogy). Bow tuning is a wonderful skill to have.


May I say, you would certainly be in the minority with your opinion of the Fuel Cam.
Each to his own, but I only hope bow manufacturers aren't influenced too much by so many on here with this latest obsession & emphasis on speed above all else & please may they continue to produce pleasant to shoot cams like the VTX.


----------



## fowl_natured

Here is a link to my thread I posted about my refinished riser. There are more photos if you click the link.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1729667


----------



## der klinsmann

Looks nice! Like that orange! :thumbs_up


----------



## Koorsboom

I wanted orrange too ... ;-((

By the way, I got my staff shooter shirt in the mail yesterday, but still no sign of my Session ... now how wrong is that?


----------



## weatherbyman

Yes... nice looking bows but not better than a BowTech or Hoyt. Shot the Retribution last year and see no innovative major changes on these new bows. Yes, nice looking decent specs but not better than the 2012 innovative changes of BT and Hoyt.


----------



## arrowblaster

fowl_natured said:


> here is a link to my thread i posted about my refinished riser. There are more photos if you click the link.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1729667


 very nice!!!!


----------



## DonsHarley

weatherbyman said:


> Yes... nice looking bows but not better than a BowTech or Hoyt. Shot the Retribution last year and see no innovative major changes on these new bows. Yes, nice looking decent specs but not better than the 2012 innovative changes of BT and Hoyt.


Well everyone is entitled to there opinion. I wouldn't give you a dime for a Bowtech or a Hoyt I see nothing speical about either and never wanted to be part of a flock. Is your statement an opinion or do you have information that makes you an authority that you could share?


----------



## weatherbyman

DonsHarley said:


> Well everyone is entitled to there opinion. I wouldn't give you a dime for a Bowtech or a Hoyt I see nothing speical about either and never wanted to be part of a flock. Is your statement an opinion or do you have information that makes you an authority that you could share?


Whatever.... rush out and sell or dump your current bows just because of marketing..... enjoy your purchase!


----------



## DonsHarley

weatherbyman said:


> Whatever.... rush out and sell or dump your current bows just because of marketing..... enjoy your purchase!


That's funny right there you make a statement that Maitlands aren't better than Bowtech & Hoyt and can't even state why. Sounds like your the one falling for the marketing hype, if your bows are so superior then tell us why. I have never and will never buy without shooting because marketing is alot of BS but the proof is in the pudding, I drove 2 hours to shoot a Retribution, played with it for a few hours made a new freind liked the way it held and shot then bought one the next day.


----------



## fowl_natured

weatherbyman said:


> Whatever.... rush out and sell or dump your current bows just because of marketing..... enjoy your purchase!


Wow! What crawled up his panties?


----------



## USNarcher

weatherbyman said:


> Yes... nice looking bows but not better than a BowTech or Hoyt. Shot the Retribution last year and see no innovative major changes on these new bows. Yes, nice looking decent specs but not better than the 2012 innovative changes of BT and Hoyt.


And that is your oppinion and you have every right to voice it. Thanks for trying one out.


----------



## Altec111

weatherbyman said:


> Yes... nice looking bows but not better than a BowTech or Hoyt. Shot the Retribution last year and see no innovative major changes on these new bows. Yes, nice looking decent specs but not better than the 2012 innovative changes of BT and Hoyt.


I love it when guys buy/dont buy bows based on specs on a piece of paper. Pull your head out of your ***** and get a clue dude.

I shoot Hoyts and have seen no game changing innovation in the last 3 years. I cant speak for Bowtech, I havent shot one since the Guardian which was a very nice bow.


----------



## bow_hunter44

fowl_natured said:


> Here is a link to my thread I posted about my refinished riser. There are more photos if you click the link.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1729667


WOW, the ol' gal looks..... simply...... freakin'....... AWESOME!!!

It kind of chokes me up....


----------



## cory2011

Ups just dropped off my Session 10 minutes ago got it out of the box and WOW! Gonna go to the shop set it up and try to post pics for tonite.


----------



## Hoythunter01

cory2011 said:


> Ups just dropped off my Session 10 minutes ago got it out of the box and WOW! Gonna go to the shop set it up and try to post pics for tonite.


Looking forward to it.....


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

Ozzy said:


> May I say, you would certainly be in the minority with your opinion of the Fuel Cam.
> Each to his own, but I only hope bow manufacturers aren't influenced too much by so many on here with this latest obsession & emphasis on speed above all else & please may they continue to produce pleasant to shoot cams like the VTX.


Amen. That VTX cam is awesome...I could care less what its IBO is. As I've said on quite a few threads now, there is an untapped market for easy drawing cams shooting in the 300 IBO area with a gentle slope coming out of the valley. 

Holy cow, this 1/8 inch valley and then 1 inch out of the valley and you're at peak weight stuff is MURDER when trying to let a bow down slowly during hunting conditions.

IMO, many many cams are smooth today, but very few are easy drawing and pleasant to shoot. Most are very fast, but god aweful stiff. Yuk...

Hoping the Maitland Halo will be suited for the middle-aged guy with bad shoulders and not just for the 18 year kid who can draw and let down 70 lbs.


----------



## Ozzy

Buffalo Hunter said:


> Amen. That VTX cam is awesome...I could care less what its IBO is. As I've said on quite a few threads now, there is an untapped market for easy drawing cams shooting in the 300 IBO area with a gentle slope coming out of the valley.
> 
> Holy cow, this 1/8 inch valley and then 1 inch out of the valley and you're at peak weight stuff is MURDER when trying to let a bow down slowly during hunting conditions.
> 
> IMO, many many cams are smooth today, but very few are easy drawing and pleasant to shoot. Most are very fast, but god aweful stiff. Yuk...
> 
> Hoping the Maitland Halo will be suited for the middle-aged guy with bad shoulders and not just for the 18 year kid who can draw and let down 70 lbs.


Agree 100% :thumbs_up
Weekend shooters don't need to struggle with unpleasant harsh cams for the sake of a few more f.p.s. 
I've seen compounders sucked in by all this hype & purchase bows that they are embarassed to admit are unpleasant to shoot. Done it myself. We live & learn. 
I have observed on this forum that often the emphasis regarding a discussed bow is the speed & these queries are often from target shooters ? 
Enjoy your archery & you'll be in a better position to achieve improved scores.


----------



## cory2011

Just finished up shooting my Session I would have to agree with Matt (usnarcher)WOW! After I set it up got the peep in, rest on,etc. it took 6 arrows to get it to middle of the ten ring with Easton ace's and shot 30 more shots and it never left The 10 ring and hardly left the x. I know there has been talk about everything feels good for 3 days. IMO when I picked up the Session it just felt right and fits me like a glove. After shooting this bow for 45 minutes I no its gonna be a winner. With that said after my good friend and Maitland dealer Jim Porter does his magic with a new set of strings and some minor tuning it's on. ROB YOU ARE THE MAN!awesome bow. Almost forgot funny thing I had to chase down the UPS driver cuz he passed my house twice due to wrong street #. Thanks agian Rob awesome bow well worth the wait. Thanks, Cory Christner 2012 Maitland USA staff shooter.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Chased down the UPS man....thats funny right there.

"Where the heck does he think he's going with my Session" ??? LOL


----------



## USNarcher

Ok for all those guys that have to know speeds. Here it is.

28 3/4" DL
59lbs DW
340gr Arrow
Speed average- 279fps

Please don't ask me what that equals for IBO cuz I don't care. I put 7 out of 11 in the dot a 110 yards today. That's what I care about.


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

Please don't ask me what that equals for IBO cuz I don't care. I put 7 out of 11 in the dot a 110 yards today. That's what I care about. :cool:[/QUOTE said:


> Awesome! A bow manufacturer finally gets it.
> 
> If the Halo shoots half as nice as what these guys are saying the Session shoots, I see a Halo in my stable in a couple of months.
> 
> Nice shooting Matt!


----------



## USNarcher

All you Maitlanders need to take a little trip over to facebook and check out the international competition going on this weekend. Visit Maitland USA Customer group and cheer on either Marco or myself. He has boasted to impressive wins down there in South Africa and has challenged me to a duel. Both targets and scores will be posted later tomorrow.


----------



## fowl_natured

USNarcher said:


> Ok for all those guys that have to know speeds. Here it is.
> 
> 28 3/4" DL
> 59lbs DW
> 340gr Arrow
> Speed average- 279fps
> 
> Please don't ask me what that equals for IBO cuz I don't care. I put 7 out of 11 in the dot a 110 yards today. That's what I care about.


How big was the dot? Lol


----------



## USNarcher

fowl_natured said:


> How big was the dot? Lol



Redding size dot for the 88 yarder.


----------



## Ozzy

I have a blue Zeus on order through the new Australian distributor in Melbourne , what colour blue should I expect ? I've seen 2 different blues.

Love to see comparison pics of the 2012 alongside the 2011 model.
Is there really much difference apart from 2012 being a smidge shorter ATA ?

Will post piccies all dressed up when my beauty arrives. :wink:


----------



## marcop

Results are up on the FB page "chaps " :killpain:


----------



## roosclan

marcop said:


> Results are up on the FB page "chaps " :killpain:


I didn't see Matt's x count. More than yours, I'm assuming?


----------



## marcop

who knows if you don't post it it don't count simple rule :cheers:


----------



## roosclan

Just a couple teaser pics. It's not all finished yet, and won't be for at least a month:


----------



## roosclan

Ozzy said:


> I have a blue Zeus on order through the new Australian distributor in Melbourne , what colour blue should I expect ? I've seen 2 different blues.
> 
> Love to see comparison pics of the 2012 alongside the 2011 model.
> Is there really much difference apart from 2012 being a smidge shorter ATA ?
> 
> Will post piccies all dressed up when my beauty arrives. :wink:


The darker blue is 2011. It might also have been a custom order, but I don't remember.


----------



## roosclan

OK, folks, I have lost my cable slide, as well as the Limbsaver vibe dampener thingy that was on the cable, and will be sending my bow off soon for strings & a tune. While I don't mind the standard white cable slide, I'm wondering what other slides will work for a 2011 Retribution VTR. My thoughts are the Saunders Hyper-Glide and the Alpine Mach 5 cable slide. Are there any others? I want to make sure to keep the vane clearance that I had with the standard white teflon slide, as vane clearance is slim as it is.


----------



## fowl_natured

roosclan said:


> OK, folks, I have lost my cable slide, as well as the Limbsaver vibe dampener thingy that was on the cable, and will be sending my bow off soon for strings & a tune. While I don't mind the standard white cable slide, I'm wondering what other slides will work for a 2011 Retribution VTR. My thoughts are the Saunders Hyper-Glide and the Alpine Mach 5 cable slide. Are there any others? I want to make sure to keep the vane clearance that I had with the standard white teflon slide, as vane clearance is slim as it is.


I would just have Breathn install what he prefers himself since he will be tuning it. Also tell him you shoot Fobs so he can make sure you have enough clearance.


----------



## DonsHarley

I'm using the Saunders Hyper-Glide on 2010 Ret shooting FOBs. I tried a Alpine on my Champion Hurricane and it destroyed my new cable in a very short time , your welcome to it but it wouldn't be my choice PM me if you want it.


----------



## fowl_natured

By the way Roos....your riser teaser pics looks cool from what I can see on my phone


----------



## roosclan

fowl_natured said:


> I would just have Breathn install what he prefers himself since he will be tuning it. Also tell him you shoot Fobs so he can make sure you have enough clearance.


Yep. 3/8" clearance is what I need for the FOBs, and the Retty has about a hair more than that.



DonsHarley said:


> I'm using the Saunders Hyper-Glide on 2010 Ret shooting FOBs. I tried a Alpine on my Champion Hurricane and it destroyed my new cable in a very short time , your welcome to it but it wouldn't be my choice PM me if you want it.


Interesting. Was yours a Mach 5 or the original Alpine Glide Slide?



fowl_natured said:


> By the way Roos....your riser teaser pics looks cool from what I can see on my phone


Yeah, I forgot to mention that *those are clickable thumbnails to larger pics*.:embara:


----------



## DonsHarley

Mine is the Mach 5 and the Saunders has worked flawlessly with FOBs.


----------



## roosclan

DonsHarley said:


> Mine is the Mach 5 and the Saunders has worked flawlessly with FOBs.


That is what I wanted to know. Just ordered a Saunders.


----------



## jonj480

roosclan said:


> Just a couple teaser pics. It's not all finished yet, and won't be for at least a month:


Looks very cool Roos! That Ret will be sweet when you get it all done! Who is doing the work? I may send mine off when the Halo gets here...

I am using a Saunders on my 2010 Ret and it has been working quite well.


----------



## RamRock

roosclan said:


> OK, folks, I have lost my cable slide, as well as the Limbsaver vibe dampener thingy that was on the cable, and will be sending my bow off soon for strings & a tune. While I don't mind the standard white cable slide, I'm wondering what other slides will work for a 2011 Retribution VTR. My thoughts are the Saunders Hyper-Glide and the Alpine Mach 5 cable slide. Are there any others? I want to make sure to keep the vane clearance that I had with the standard white teflon slide, as vane clearance is slim as it is.


roos, i have experimented with SEVERAL slides and found that a factory Hoyt slide works very well,, Also im using a First Strings bone collector grey slide now that seems to work as well as the hoyt, also a Red pse slide will work if you want/desire LESS cable clearance


----------



## Hoythunter01

OK.....for those of you who replaced your factory strings on your 2011 and 2012 Maitlands....were the replacement string end servings served with Halo ??? How are they holding up ??

I'm guessing this is gonna be a 50 / 50 result. I know Halo end serving is the way to go, but i'm just wondering if the normal is holding up.

Besides, i'm tired of reading about cable slides. No offence.....LOL


----------



## cory2011

Shot my first scoring round with the Session tonite. Besides having some peep trouble the bow performed flawlessly. The Session is a very solid bow holds well aims like nothing I have ever shot and in 25 years I have shot them all. Lol. The aggressor cam is extremely smooth and the bow is so accurate it's sick. Had that peep trouble to start and still ended up with a 594 with 41x's. I will have the. Eq strings on tomorrow and will have no more troubles with the peep.lol. Over all the Session is a very solid bow. Also for those who believe in it all feels good for 3 days not true with the Session it's the real deal IMO. Thanks Rob for a awesome bow, Cory Christner 2012 Maitland staff shooter.


----------



## roosclan

jonj480 said:


> Looks very cool Roos! That Ret will be sweet when you get it all done! Who is doing the work? I may send mine off when the Halo gets here...
> 
> I am using a Saunders on my 2010 Ret and it has been working quite well.


Actually, I sent it to Mike at Oregon HydroGraphics. He does the factory finish for Rob, and since he did such a good job the first time, I figured I'd send it back to him. When you order your Halo, talk to Rob about getting a custom finish. It will cost more I'm sure, but you _might_ be able to get it with the camo of your choice on the first shot.


----------



## roosclan

Hoythunter01 said:


> OK.....for those of you who replaced your factory strings on your 2011 and 2012 Maitlands....were the replacement string end servings served with Halo ??? How are they holding up ??
> 
> I'm guessing this is gonna be a 50 / 50 result. I know Halo end serving is the way to go, but i'm just wondering if the normal is holding up.
> 
> Besides, i'm tired of reading about cable slides. No offence.....LOL


I'm planning on getting clear Halo serving on mine when I get them... They look very sturdy on my son's new strings.


----------



## jonj480

roosclan said:


> Actually, I sent it to Mike at Oregon HydroGraphics. He does the factory finish for Rob, and since he did such a good job the first time, I figured I'd send it back to him. When you order your Halo, talk to Rob about getting a custom finish. It will cost more I'm sure, but you _might_ be able to get it with the camo of your choice on the first shot.


Actually I was thinking of giving my Ret a facelift (it's a little dinged up after being dragged through the mud and up trees all hunting season..) but you bring up a good point. You got me thinking now...


----------



## cory2011

*My New Baby*








Here she is, my beautiful new Maitland Session!
This, by far, the best aiming bow I have ever held in my hands! 

This bow, unlike many I have shot before, doesn't require all the stabilizer end-weight to be pinwheel accurate....
Another thing that amazes me is the stability as you start the shot execution, the bow just literally stops moving!

Yes, I am very pleased with my new "toy"



Thanks, Cory Christner 2012 Maitland USA staff shooter


----------



## Hoythunter01

Nice looking bow Cory...


----------



## Ozzy

It appears as functional as it is handsome . :thumbs_up

That rear/side stabiliser location is in great favour with some world class compounders here downunder recently.
& at least Maitland bows make it easier to achieve with those lower threads.


----------



## cory2011

Ozzy said:


> It appears as functional as it is handsome . :thumbs_up
> 
> That rear/side stabiliser location is in great favour with some world class compounders here downunder recently.
> & at least Maitland bows make it easier to achieve with those lower threads.


And yes it shoots as good as it looks prolly a little better if that's possible LOL. There is a lot of top pro shooters in our neck of the woods doing the same thing with the side bar I have seen them with as much as 20-25 oz on there side bars. The bow feels really good with the low side bar my Zeus didn't like it. It likes a 33inch front bar with 3 oz and is lights out.


----------



## Ozzy

cory2011 said:


> And yes it shoots as good as it looks prolly a little better if that's possible LOL. There is a lot of top pro shooters in our neck of the woods doing the same thing with the side bar I have seen them with as much as 20-25 oz on there side bars. The bow feels really good with the low side bar my Zeus didn't like it. It likes a 33inch front bar with 3 oz and is lights out.


Interesting. So, you only had a front rod on the Zeus ? 
Nothing on the rear ? Maybe to do with the parallel limb configuration & centre of balance being different than the Session ?


----------



## cory2011

Ozzy said:


> Interesting. So, you only had a front rod on the Zeus ?
> Nothing on the rear ? Maybe to do with the parallel limb configuration & centre of balance being different than the Session ?


That is correct nothing on the rear. I tried side weight, just back weight, v- bars all with the front bar in the top hole and bottom hole with all kind of differant weight and nothing felt as good as just the front bar in the bottom hole with 3oz. I only shot this bow inside it may change outside in the wind. The Zeus shot well with this simple set up, but remember what works for one may not for another it a good place to start.


----------



## maitland

Center of balance is slightly different from the Zeus to the Session. Depending on the accessories used and even how you brace the bow will cause a variation in the stabilizers a shooter will use. It is a personal preference for sure. When you have a chance, sample some different stabs and weights on the lower mount. For years we have hand one school of thought on stabilization because of the use of one stab mount. With the right combination you will find a quicker balance with some weight low on the bow. The quicker it balances, the shorter your shot sequence so a little less fatigue and more x focus during the release.


----------



## Ozzy

thanks Rob & Cory. :thumbs_up

This will give me a good starting point when my Zeus finally hits the deck. Stabilisation experimentation can be time consuming. 

I use Fibrebow S3 Stabiliser rods, so very stiff & will look very sexy on my blue Zeus.


----------



## cory2011

Hey guys and gals just got back from the shop watching Ron Walker a local archery legand and former Bear Jennings pro staffer from back in the day shoot my Session. Jim got everything set up for him to shoot and man did he shoot. He shot for about 1 1/2 hours and didn't put the bow down. He was instintly in love with the Session and btw he only missed the 10 ring one time. After the dust settled and Ron was done telling us how well the bow aimed and held all the way through shot and drew smooth as silk he ordered one with 40-50 lb limbs choice of color orange. Check out the pic on Maitlands face book page. 
Thanks, Cory Christner 2012 Maitland USA staff shooter.


----------



## jhoyt

Here he is, pounding the center out of the target!
Ron is a true gentleman and one of the best archers I've been privileged to know... Cat can shoot too!!!!

Honestly, this man had forgotten more about our beloved sport than I'm capable of learning....:thumbs_up

Thanks,


----------



## USNarcher

Thanks for sharing Cory. The worst thing that someone can do is shoot the Session. Cuz as soon as they do they spend money.


----------



## maitland

Great pic of Oliver and the Mighty Zeus!


----------



## cory2011

maitland said:


> Great pic of Oliver and the Mighty Zeus!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1334199


Cool pic!


----------



## Exarcher GB

Help please guy's...... Rob's new bows are a hot topic of conversation over here in the UK...... Lot's of very interested potential buyers waiting to see my new Session when it arrives....... 

Lot's of questions, most of which I've been able to answer, but when asked 'Do they make the Zeus and Session for lefties?', I didn't really know...I can't find the answer on the Maitland website. I'm pretty sure Robert would, but can anybody give me a definative answer....

Thanks in anticipation,

Paul


----------



## Hoythunter01

All Rob's bow come in a left handed model. Message him for availability.


----------



## marcop

ok chap here you go A orange Zeus " nice " :becky:


----------



## maitland

Marco will leave you standing on the shooting line, make you say, "I should have practiced a little more". (;



marcop said:


> ok chap here you go A orange Zeus " nice " :becky:
> View attachment 1334450


----------



## maitland

Exarcher GB said:


> Help please guy's...... Rob's new bows are a hot topic of conversation over here in the UK...... Lot's of very interested potential buyers waiting to see my new Session when it arrives.......
> 
> Lot's of questions, most of which I've been able to answer, but when asked 'Do they make the Zeus and Session for lefties?', I didn't really know...I can't find the answer on the Maitland website. I'm pretty sure Robert would, but can anybody give me a definative answer....
> 
> Thanks in anticipation,
> 
> Paul


Hi Paul, We will produce left handed models in our next production run.


----------



## maitland

[email protected] full draw. We are about a week away from shipping the 31 and 34.


----------



## archerynutNB

Dang it all Rob!!! You are such a "Tease"!!...And I just spent $1500 on new truck tires... LOL!

Man! Looks like an arrow off that Halo is gonna "Smoke"!!


----------



## cory2011

Happy easter to all !


----------



## Hoythunter01

Happy Easter Cory. Hope you and everyone in Maitlandville have a safe one.


----------



## maitland

*Happy Easter everyone!*


----------



## USNarcher

This is for Todd or anyone else that is thinking about the ARCTEC system on their Maitland. Unless you cut the rod you will need the adaptor system


----------



## Exarcher GB

USNarcher said:


> This is for Todd or anyone else that is thinking about the ARCTEC system on their Maitland. Unless you cut the rod you will need the adaptor system


Thanks Matt.... another question answered before I ask it....... just one more.....

Who is making Robert's strings this year ? and what material are they being made from ??


----------



## USNarcher

As far as I know Stone Mountain, 452X all black


----------



## wpk

My Zeus should be here tomorrow cant wait


----------



## Exarcher GB

USNarcher said:


> As far as I know Stone Mountain, 452X all black


Thanks Matt.


----------



## RamRock

Hey Guys,, ANYONE know if the VTR draw mods will fit the aggressor cams? i REALY need to know thanks


----------



## cory2011

Yes I believe they are the same.


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

maitland said:


> [email protected] full draw. We are about a week away from shipping the 31 and 34.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1334616



Best news I've heard all day.

Get 'em up here to PA; someone in Buffalo is very interested in taking a roadtrip and taking the Halo 34 for a test drive.


----------



## cory2011

Buffalo Hunter said:


> Best news I've heard all day.
> 
> Get 'em up here to PA; someone in Buffalo is very interested in taking a roadtrip and taking the Halo 34 for a test drive.


Shoot me a email with a contact number and I will call you when the bows arrive. [email protected] Thanks Cory Christner 2012 Maitland staff shooter. P.s you can give Jim Porter a call at Jim's Custom Bowstrings he is the dealer here in Pa. 814-442-1033


----------



## kwilde

Looking forward to my Zeus g3 showing up


----------



## archerynutNB

Can anyone tell me what camo finishes the Halos are being dipped in?


I may have asked this question before. But if I did and someone answered it I don't remember what the patterns were. 


Thanks!


----------



## maitland

archerynutNB said:


> Can anyone tell me what camo finishes the Halos are being dipped in?
> 
> 
> I may have asked this question before. But if I did and someone answered it I don't remember what the patterns were.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Karl, we are going to use the Next Vista G1 again this year. Great all purpose pattern.


----------



## archerynutNB

maitland said:


> Karl, we are going to use the Next Vista G1 again this year. Great all purpose pattern.



Thanks Rob! Just checked it out...and it is indeed a great hunting pattern!


----------



## roosclan

maitland said:


> Karl, we are going to use the Next Vista G1 again this year. Great all purpose pattern.


Man, I was hoping you'd use the new ASAT pattern they came up with specifically for dipping. It apparently uses a smaller pattern that works better on things like bows and guns as opposed to clothing.

Or, you could use the Outshine camo. Deer can't see green anyway...
See here... link


----------



## Hoythunter01

Next Vista G1 is almost identical to Realtree AP. That camo pattern rules. So, i'll give Next Vista G1 a pass.....


----------



## RamRock

Well the 3G Will be on its way to me soon !
QUESTION on strings,, are all the string specs/serving legnths the same as the VTR cams ?


----------



## USNarcher

RamRock said:


> Well the 3G Will be on its way to me soon !
> QUESTION on strings,, are all the string specs/serving legnths the same as the VTR cams ?


Zeus G3
String 62 7/8”, Control Cable 40 7/8”, Split Cable 38 1/8”.
String serving has 16” on either end and center serve is offset 1 inch from center. Both split and control cable have 9” end serving. Halo .014 to be used as end serving.
#1 mods 26 ½-27 ¾”, #2 mods 28-28 ¾”, #3 mods 29-29 ¾”, #4 mods 30-30 ¾”.


----------



## RamRock

USNarcher said:


> Zeus G3
> String 62 7/8”, Control Cable 40 7/8”, Split Cable 38 1/8”.
> String serving has 16” on either end and center serve is offset 1 inch from center. Both split and control cable have 9” end serving. Halo .014 to be used as end serving.
> #1 mods 26 ½-27 ¾”, #2 mods 28-28 ¾”, #3 mods 29-29 ¾”, #4 mods 30-30 ¾”.


thank you matt , i appreciate it!


----------



## CEB

Does anyone know of any Missouri archers shooting the Zeus?


----------



## jhoyt

*New Zeus G3*

Here's a pic of a new Zeus G3, sweet bow!!


----------



## der klinsmann

Looks very nice the new Zeus G3! Enjoy!


----------



## animal killer

website yet? lossing customers because of it...that is on my end...i have many phone calls and they are asking about the halos for hunting. and i am waiting to see them finished product before i get mine ordered.


----------



## maitland

animal killer said:


> website yet? lossing customers because of it...that is on my end...i have many phone calls and they are asking about the halos for hunting. and i am waiting to see them finished product before i get mine ordered.


Cant be losing customers because they are not out yet.


----------



## animal killer

maitland said:


> Cant be losing customers because they are not out yet.


When they want to order one from me but have no idea as too what they are buying yet...Specs, pics, etc. Too me its losing customers.
But i tell them to just hold on...lol


----------



## edgerat

Its like losing your virginity, it is SO worth the wait....


----------



## marcop

Hey Chaps LOL 

Now listen up " Rome was not built in a day". Quality takes and time and perfection takes a little longer. I can, without a question, tell you this: I have been in the archery game for more years than most of you have been walking on this big blue planet .. I just received from "Sir " Rob .. 2 x G3's and I
can report to you that that these bows are some of the best finished that I have seen and believe me, I have seen them all .. and further to that when you pull it back for the first time you know that it is "sold " and the bows shoot as good as they look .. The new cam with its limb stop: word's can't express how this feels this will explain it in a short term "Brick wall" . This will be a BT shooter's dream come true. So to sum up on this, Chaps"s ease up on the the man; for a one-man-show to get a bow designed, prototyped, manufactured, assembled and shipped out, is a no easy feat by any means. 

In closing: well done "Sir" Rob, way to go, keep it up Dude it can only go up hill from here.. :wink:


----------



## kwilde

> Zeus G3
> String 62 7/8”, Control Cable 40 7/8”, Split Cable 38 1/8”.
> String serving has 16” on either end and center serve is offset 1 inch from center. Both split and control cable have 9” end serving. Halo .014 to be used as end serving.
> #1 mods 26 ½-27 ¾”, #2 mods 28-28 ¾”, #3 mods 29-29 ¾”, #4 mods 30-30 ¾”.


Thanks,
You have listed the control has 9" of serving on one end, what is it on the other? Do you know the string stop serving location? I am trying to have a set complete by tuesday when my zeus g3 shows up.
thanks


----------



## USNarcher

9" on both ends and No I do not know the location of the string stop serving. Dakota puts a shrink wrap on theirs.


----------



## Gig49

Its been a long time since my last visit here and it's great to see that this post is up to 188 pages and that Maitland is still going strong. Not that I had any doubts and my Zeus is as good as ever. Also it's great to see other Aussies seeing the light and getting in on the Maitland performance bows


----------



## kwilde

> 9" on both ends and No I do not know the location of the string stop serving. Dakota puts a shrink wrap on theirs.


Thanks!


----------



## headnheel

*2012 Zeus G3*

here's a pic of my new Zeus G3.Hats off to Rob for building a pure 12 ring destroyer! Didn't think there was a bow that shot or held as well as my first generation Zeus but this one here is all that and a bag of chips.Credit also to Doug McKelvey,Maitland dealer and string builder/bow tuning genius of Nuclear Chicken Strings for a great set of strings and tune job.


----------



## archerynutNB

headnheel said:


> here's a pic of my new Zeus G3.Hats off to Rob for building a pure 12 ring destroyer! Didn't think there was a bow that shot or held as well as my first generation Zeus but this one here is all that and a bag of chips.Credit also to Doug McKelvey,Maitland dealer and string builder/bow tuning genius of Nuclear Chicken Strings for a great set of strings and tune job.


Congrats on the new Maitland dude! She sure is a beauty! "Artistry with Function"!

I too love my 2010 Zues. But I really like the way Rob has slimmed down the riser on the 2012's. Really makes them look even better for sure! Not to mention easier to hold as well. Great Job Rob!....There I go sucking up again LOL! :hail:


----------



## archerynutNB

And speaking of sucking up......that's another thing that I love about Maitland bows. How many other bow company's are there, that give you the opportunity to actually communicate with the owner directly? To be able to send a pm,email or even ask a question on this thread ....just like I did a couple of days ago. And get an answer right away from the inventor,designer,manufacturer and assembler shipper himself. Now that's a privilege you don't often get. 

Now I will admit, that even though I was really excited about the introduction of the new Halo. All winter I have been reading reviews on a couple of other 2012 bows as well. Jumping back and forth in my mind between the Hoyt Element RKT and Vector 32. I want to replace my old faithful Tribute for hunting this fall. Dropping from a 70 pound bow down to a 60 for cold weather hunts.

But after reading a bit (not much mind you) about finish quality issues on the Element. I have come back to my senses, and decided on the new Halo 31 for my new "Hunter". 

One reason is for the simple fact that I already know from experience how the finish is going to look on my new Maitland. Even without holding it first. "Immaculate" it will be without a doubt! And the other reason to purchase another Maitland bow is my opening statements. 

I know personally "who" I am buying this "new" bow from. I have actually talked to him here. And did business with him on the same personal level before. folks it just doesn't get any better than that from a bow company! :hail::hail::hail::canada:


----------



## der klinsmann

fully agree with you archerynutNB!!


----------



## archerynutNB

der klinsmann said:


> fully agree with you archerynutNB!!


Thanks! Its great to see Maitland bows getting a lot of positive reviews from all over the world!


----------



## cory2011

archerynutNB said:


> Thanks! Its great to see Maitland bows getting a lot of positive reviews from all over the world!


I agree awesome customer service and awesome bows = MAITLAND USA


----------



## marcop

OMG there is so much sugar being blow around here I think this page is going to become a sweet factory LOL but for a good reason " once you start you just won't stop " this is what its all about . customer feed back keep it up chaps well done ...Have a great day and enjoy and make your buddy's who don't shoot a Maitland :greenwithenvy:


----------



## der klinsmann

Look at my new Maitland Session bow delivered today! Me very happy now!! :thumbs_up

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...310248362379811#!/groups/maitlandusacustomer/


----------



## kwilde

One more day until my zeus shows up, already finished the strings and cables

Anyone in my area is welcome to shoot it once it is set up.


----------



## archerynutNB

Gig49 said:


> Its been a long time since my last visit here and it's great to see that this post is up to 188 pages and that Maitland is still going strong. Not that I had any doubts and my Zeus is as good as ever. Also it's great to see other Aussies seeing the light and getting in on the Maitland performance bows


Hey there Mate! Good to have you back here Maitland Brother! :wave3: :cheers:


----------



## websterda44

Just curious if anyone on here has an upper VTX cam laying around. I had a bit of a user error (target #40 of course), and my Zeus is down and out. I have a call in to Rob to get a replacement, but figured someone on here might have some VTX cams laying around after doing the VTR upgrade kit. PM me if so! I've tried a couple of the dealers listed on the Maitland site, but they keep referring me back to Rob. I thought that is what dealers were for???

Can't wait to get my hands on a Halo 34. I have never shot a bow better than my Zeus or Retribution, and I can't wait to have an even better wall with the new draw stops! Now if we can just get someone to carry them in the state of IA! I've got several brand junkies on the verge- they are just scared to take the plunge with no dealer around!


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

kwilde said:


> Thanks,
> You have listed the control has 9" of serving on one end, what is it on the other? Do you know the string stop serving location? I am trying to have a set complete by tuesday when my zeus g3 shows up.
> thanks


I wanna say the sts serving is 22-24 I'll look in the morning. 
Doug
Nuclear-Chicken Strings


----------



## Hart5h

Does anyone have a set of small vtr cams in either polished or anodized red that the would sell?


----------



## USNarcher

Hart5h said:


> Does anyone have a set of small vtr cams in either polished or anodized red that the would sell?


I doubt seriously that you will find any on here. You will have to go through a dealer or Rob if there isn't one near you.


----------



## Hart5h

ok.thank you


----------



## Anynamewilldo

I know the halo isnt out yet but if there is anyone from the "inner circle"  that has shot the halo 31 can you shoot me a pm? Looks like a awsome hunting bow and have a few questions.


----------



## edgerat

You would be referring to Rob Maitland.....


----------



## Gig49

archerynutNB said:


> Hey there Mate! Good to have you back here Maitland Brother! :wave3: :cheers:


Nice to hear from you to


----------



## archerynutNB

Gig49 said:


> Nice to hear from you to


Thanks Gig! Yesirreee...I'm smil'in tonight! Cause I got Maitland "Halo" fever! ....It's Gonna be Christmas in May for me! :RockOn::mracoustic:


----------



## Anynamewilldo

edgerat said:


> You would be referring to Rob Maitland.....


If that was for me ty. I just assumed there was one or two people that see him off and on that shot it.


----------



## USNarcher

The web site looks great guys. Lightning stikes


----------



## cory2011

USNarcher said:


> The web site looks great guys. Lightning stikes


Hi Matt, is there a time line on the new web site ?


----------



## faston2

USNarcher said:


> The web site looks great guys. Lightning stikes


Kind of like that lightning bolt that the Zeus shot through that dirty bird for me last week?????:laser:


----------



## edgerat

Anynamewilldo said:


> If that was for me ty. I just assumed there was one or two people that see him off and on that shot it.


There may very well be but, I don't know that. If there are, I don't know that any of them are on here.


----------



## cory2011

Where is everybody? My guess is hunting thunder chickens and shooting there new bows. Lol. The indoor season is over here in Pa set my Session up for field today gonna try x10 pro tours out of her, gotta wait for a decent day to shoot I will let you all no how she does.


----------



## kwilde

Just posted a review of my new Zeus g3, excellent bow

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1745410


----------



## roosclan

cory2011 said:


> Where is everybody? My guess is hunting thunder chickens and shooting there new bows. Lol. The indoor season is over here in Pa set my Session up for field today gonna try x10 pro tours out of her, gotta wait for a decent day to shoot I will let you all no how she does.


I wish I was hunting. I'm on call at the hospital this weekend, and have been somewhat busy. I'm also helping my 6th grader get his research done for his science fair project -- arrow penetration!


----------



## maitland

Thanks kwilde, just read the post. I am really glad you are enjoying it. 



kwilde said:


> Just posted a review of my new Zeus g3, excellent bow
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1745410


----------



## maitland

Halo31 and Halo34 in black. We are finally shipping.


----------



## edgerat

Glad to see you got my new bow assembled!!!!!


----------



## RamRock

That 34 looks like my next one,,,whenever edgerat is done with it


----------



## bow_hunter44

maitland said:


> Halo31 and Halo34 in black. We are finally shipping.
> 
> View attachment 1347076
> View attachment 1347077


This is one of my favorite thread on all of AT - it is the pics!!!! There may be a 34 in my future....


----------



## edgerat

RamRock said:


> That 34 looks like my next one,,,whenever edgerat is done with it


ooooooh, hateful........


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Rob, the 2 new Halo's look killer. The Session is quite possibly the nicest looking riser I've ever seen...great job!


----------



## RamRock

edgerat said:


> ooooooh, hateful........


just messin buddy.lol i may not wait that long either!



Hey ROB ,, Do the Halo risers have the new sculpted slots along the front and back edges like the Session and G3 zeus?
WOW that 34 looks like it was made for me!


----------



## jonj480

Oh man, there goes my bonus.... hmmm 31 or 34....

Rob do you have the final specs yet?


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

jonj480 said:


> Oh man, there goes my bonus.... hmmm 31 or 34....
> 
> Rob do you have the final specs yet?


I hear ya. They both look fantastic. Like the fact that the 34 should be a little more forgiving, but I like the 31 being a more parallel design. It's a toss up for me. 

Did you notice that it looks like Rob isn't equipping the Halos with Bow Rattlers? Wonder if it will be offered as an upgrade.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

If I were betting, I'd say those pics were just quick ones he took to show on here. I would be willing to bet the Bow Rattler just wasn't put on for those pics, but will be on them when they ship.


----------



## cory2011

I hope they are on there way to PA.


----------



## jonj480

Did you notice that it looks like Rob isn't equipping the Halos with Bow Rattlers? Wonder if it will be offered as an upgrade.[/QUOTE]

I didn't catch that. I am not sure it will make much difference, but the Bow Rattler is a nice upgrade for sure. Think I'm gonna go with a 34, then see if I can afford a 31 later on this summer. My Ret was great out of my climber, I cant imagine the extra 1/2" or so is going to cause an issue. I'd rather have the stability and forgiveness than the short A2A.


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

[/QUOTE]I'd rather have the stability and forgiveness than the short A2A.[/QUOTE]

Agreed. Also can't imagine the 34 having that much more handshock despite having slightly less parallel limbs than the 31.

Camo'd Halo versions with the grip side plates like on the Ret should really be the icing on the cake. 

Hopefully we'll still be close to the $699 figure that was tossed 'round here awhile back.


----------



## archerynutNB

"ooooooooh"...."baby"!!:tongue: "Me Likey"!...."Me Likey a LOT"!!........I already got dibs on a camo Halo 31!!! :RockOn:

They look fantastic Rob!!.......gonna look even better in camo!:thumbs_up


----------



## roblytle13

what are the specs of the 31 Please help.


----------



## kwilde

> what are the specs of the 31 Please help.


I believe 31" ATA, 7" brace and 330 IBO

Halo 34 I believe is 34" ATA, 6.5" brace and 335 IBO


----------



## BROX

I've been waiting for a 31" from them just might have to bite the bullet and buy one with out ever seeing or holding one


----------



## roosclan

BROX said:


> I've been waiting for a 31" from them just might have to bite the bullet and buy one with out ever seeing or holding one


I did that with my Retribution VTR, and I don't regret it one bit!


----------



## maitland

Hi guys, the new string suppressor is a one piece new for this year. Were not using the Bowrattler on the Halos. The new one is lighter, adjusts in and out with two set screws and is flexible. It can be bent from left to right and up and down to center the string with no tools. It only fits the new Halos this year and works excellent. You will be pleased.


----------



## IsHeBreathing?

maitland said:


> Halo31 and Halo34 in black. We are finally shipping.
> 
> View attachment 1347076
> View attachment 1347077


Hmmmm.... May need one for ground blind....

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alfabuck

Very nice looking bows. Great engineering. I wish you guys the best of luck and hope to get to shoot one, one of these days.


----------



## maitland

You know I have one waiting here, it even has your name on it.



bow_hunter44 said:


> This is one of my favorite thread on all of AT - it is the pics!!!! There may be a 34 in my future....


----------



## BROX

How much are the Halo 31 running and do i buy one straight from Maitland?


----------



## bow_hunter44

maitland said:


> You know I have one waiting here, it even has your name on it.


A Rob tuned lefty?


----------



## roosclan

BROX said:


> How much are the Halo 31 running and do i buy one straight from Maitland?


You'll want to check to see if there is a dealer in your area first. If so, go support them and buy/order one from your dealer. If there is no dealer in your area, then Rob will sell you one. Rob fills dealer orders before direct sales, though.


----------



## Kahkon

archerynutNB said:


> "ooooooooh"...."baby"!!:tongue: "Me Likey"!...."Me Likey a LOT"!!........I already got dibs on a camo Halo 31!!! :RockOn:
> 
> They look fantastic Rob!!.......gonna look even better in camo!:thumbs_up


hmm, once you get it in, you should come visit my shop.....I am 20 minutes from St Stephen in Perry, Maine. 

What is the physical weight on the Halo31????


----------



## cory2011

roosclan said:


> You'll want to check to see if there is a dealer in your area first. If so, go support them and buy/order one from your dealer. If there is no dealer in your area, then Rob will sell you one. Rob fills dealer orders before direct sales, though.


There is a dealer in Somerset,PA. I don't no how far west in Ohio you are, but when I travel to Nelsonville every year for the last leg of the northern IBO it takes Me 5 hours. Somerset is about 80 miles east of Pittsburgh. If this will help you out give Jim Porter of Jim's Custom Bowstrings a call. 814-442-1033. Thanks, Cory Christner 2012 Maitland USA Staff shooter


----------



## Sky Warrior

How does the Halo 31 compare with the Carbon Element?


----------



## archerynutNB

Kahkon said:


> hmm, once you get it in, you should come visit my shop.....I am 20 minutes from St Stephen in Perry, Maine.
> 
> What is the physical weight on the Halo31????


Thanks for the invite! I might just do that one day......but at the moment I don't have a passport. Don't travel much. Eventually I will probably get one made up.


----------



## maitland

Ok guys, I know bow engineering but some of the new arrows and fletching combinations I am not really keen on. Here is my question, can I use the Blazer Shrink Fletch or the NAP QuickFletch on a small diameter shaft like the new Injexion? Will they be too loose?


----------



## edgerat

Rob, Bohning says 17/64" is the smallest theirs will work on.


----------



## maitland

Thanks, I cant find the o.d. of the Injexion either.


----------



## maitland

Oh by the way, the new website is up. Halo info will probably update next week.


----------



## Exarcher GB

maitland said:


> Oh by the way, the new website is up. Halo info will probably update next week.


Great news !........ Please save a Session for me, I just can't seem to find any motivation shooting my old bow. I'm like a kid counting down the days 'till Christmas !


----------



## Ozzy

maitland said:


> Oh by the way, the new website is up. Halo info will probably update next week.


I see their is an "option" of 65% or 75% let-off Aggressor cams on the Zeus G3.
Leaves me wondering which was "chosen" for mine, which is on it's way ?


----------



## brokenlittleman

maitland said:


> Thanks, I cant find the o.d. of the Injexion either.


 I have used the NAP quickfletch wth the Injexions, no problem. Can't wait to see the completed Halo.


----------



## BROX

roosclan said:


> You'll want to check to see if there is a dealer in your area first. If so, go support them and buy/order one from your dealer. If there is no dealer in your area, then Rob will sell you one. Rob fills dealer orders before direct sales, though.


Thanks for the info.I dont have any dealers even remotely close to me


----------



## Breeze

maitland said:


> Oh by the way, the new website is up. Halo info will probably update next week.


I think we need a quick link:
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...v_GTBw&usg=AFQjCNHYRoiXx_eB03DujGMn_wKwXLrBQQ


----------



## USNarcher

Breeze said:


> I think we need a quick link:
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...v_GTBw&usg=AFQjCNHYRoiXx_eB03DujGMn_wKwXLrBQQ


It takes awhile for all the servers around the world to catch up. Some might still be seeing the old web site.


----------



## maitland

Thats funny how that works, The guys in South Africa cant view the whole site yet either. I could never be a website guy, too technical.


----------



## USNarcher

Heck Rob I think sometimes that the phone is too technical for ya. :nyah::juggle::jksign:


----------



## bow_hunter44

USNarcher said:


> Heck Rob I think sometimes that the phone is too technical for ya. :nyah::juggle::jksign:


Oh man, that was cold!!!

I checked out the new website - and it looked pretty cool.....


----------



## maitland

Ok call me now, I am right here at the phone.


----------



## roosclan

maitland said:


> Thats funny how that works, The guys in South Africa cant view the whole site yet either. I could never be a website guy, too technical.


Well, I would think that their biggest problem viewing the site would be that it would appear upside down!:wink:


----------



## marcop

heheh lol we don't have a problem down here we just turn the screen upside down


----------



## Hoythunter01

marcop said:


> heheh lol we don't have a problem down here we just turn the screen upside down


Thats what i'd do.......


----------



## Hoythunter01

The new website looks awesome !!!


----------



## archerynutNB

Hoythunter01 said:


> The new website looks awesome !!!


I agree! Super Job!


----------



## marcop

what can I say :cheers: the website is like the bows Kick A-- and all out of gum :first: only way to go second place wont cut it ... LOL


----------



## faston2

Anybody get a tracking number yet? Halos should be shipping.


----------



## archerynutNB

Man...this thread is getting dormant.....gotta snap it back up to the top! :thumbs_up


----------



## archerynutNB

Should be some more Halo pics real soon I bet! :tongue:


----------



## faston2

archerynutNB said:


> Should be some more Halo pics real soon I bet! :tongue:


I know of some pics that will be on here Friday!!!!!!!!








:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## archerynutNB

"Congratulations" in advance! I am sending my payment on Friday, so I should have mine in a couple of weeks. 

But in the meantime......... I will drool over the pics of yours! :greenwithenvy: :drool: :moviecorn


----------



## snowhammer85

Hey Rob, just bought I 2011 retribution with VTR cams I'm really
Interested in these bows wanted to buy a used one to see how I like it before I buy a newer model, it's coming 29inch I need 27.5 wanted to know how i go about getting some mods? I really how this thing shoots as well as is looks. I'm currently and elite guy and I'm looking for something different. Thanks in advance brandon


----------



## roosclan

snowhammer85 said:


> Hey Rob, just bought I 2011 retribution with VTR cams I'm really
> Interested in these bows wanted to buy a used one to see how I like it before I buy a newer model, it's coming 29inch I need 27.5 wanted to know how i go about getting some mods? I really how this thing shoots as well as is looks. I'm currently and elite guy and I'm looking for something different. Thanks in advance brandon


The best thing to do is call him and order the correct mods. Check the top cam and count the holes for the draw stop. 14 holes = large cams, 12 holes = small cams.


----------



## snowhammer85

Thanks roosclan I'll go ahead and do that


----------



## maitland

We started the customer group on Facebook and a bunch of people have been chatting there instead of here. Looks like I will have to post up some pics of the finished Halos to bring it too life.


----------



## jhoyt

Brandon,
I'm a bit West of you, Somerset, but I have have the modules to get your draw length correct. We will have out Halos by next Tuesday also....
So, if you're interested in a little road-trip next weekend possibly--we can get your draw length fixed-up and you could shoot one of these awesome Halos....
Thanks,




snowhammer85 said:


> Hey Rob, just bought I 2011 retribution with VTR cams I'm really
> Interested in these bows wanted to buy a used one to see how I like it before I buy a newer model, it's coming 29inch I need 27.5 wanted to know how i go about getting some mods? I really how this thing shoots as well as is looks. I'm currently and elite guy and I'm looking for something different. Thanks in advance brandon


----------



## bowmanxx

I talked with Jim and have a trip planed to sommerset. Just waiting for the call!


----------



## snowhammer85

What do the mods sell for and that might be a plan to take a trip out there 
Thanks


----------



## snowhammer85

And this maybe a dumb question but I can't find it anywhere what's the 2011 Maitland retribution VTR ibo numbers


----------



## jhoyt

We can do an even swap on the modules..... :thumbs_up



snowhammer85 said:


> What do the mods sell for and that might be a plan to take a trip out there
> Thanks


----------



## snowhammer85

Thanks man that's perfect


----------



## svbbubba

rob are the LEFTY halo's .......ready ?


----------



## faston2

17 hours til I get off shift. This wait is going to kill me!


----------



## snowhammer85

Just talk to rob on the phone what a great guy to deal with !!!


----------



## roosclan

snowhammer85 said:


> And this maybe a dumb question but I can't find it anywhere what's the 2011 Maitland retribution VTR ibo numbers


335. If you're going short DL, then I doubt you'll get IBO. Most bows lose efficiency under 28". I'm a 27" DL, and I doubt I get IBO speed. Of course, I shoot a heavy arrow. Once my bow gets back from Breathn, I'll have an idea what it does speed-wise. I just know that it has been dead in the hand and incredibly quiet for me.




snowhammer85 said:


> Just talk to rob on the phone what a great guy to deal with !!!


Yes, he is!


----------



## archerynutNB

faston2 said:


> 17 hours til I get off shift. This wait is going to kill me!


Hey! That dog sure can sniff out that "new bow" smell!!!.........faston2..."you" lucky dog you!!!" :tongue:


----------



## djsasa

*1st problem with Zeus*

Actually the 2nd.

1st was limb twist due yoke on the cable, but this could be solved with some serving.

2nd problem :
I purchased Zeus with VTX cams last autumn and used it for indoor season with heavy arrows - Easton 2315 with 180 grn points.
No problem at all, very nice shooting, quiet, no vibe, excellent feeling.

Last week I changed arrows to Cartel Tripple with 100 grn points.
After a couple shoots, string stopper flew away.
Back on the bar, and again flew away.
I noticed that string hit stopper, then go to the riser and on the way back, remove stopper.
Tried to glue it, unsuccessfully.
Then, I removed stopper, and bar off course.
Really loud TWANG and string hit my bow hand almost at my watch belt.
I was very suprised, but tried to shoot again - hit at same place, three times.

Oh, yes. DW is bellow 60#, DL is 29", arrows are 400 spine with 100 grn points, so weight isn't too light for this setup.

I remember one guy from Australia (I think) posted a pic somewhere, Zeus after shoot with a weired look of string. String looks like crazy wave.

Did you ever try to shoot without a string stopper ?
Is it correct for string to goes such far away (or close to the riser) after shoot ?

Any idea ?

I owned many bows, ROSS, Pearson, Elite, Strother, Monster Phoenix, Hoyt, ...
Some with, some without string stopper, but never hit my bow hand.

I'll try these days with wider string stopper, but want to hear/read you opinion.

Thanks,
Sasha from overseas


----------



## Anynamewilldo

If string is in middle of stopper at rest before you draw and when you shoot it passes by the stopper then I would think your torqing the bow. Norway sells a nice wider one.


----------



## djsasa

string is in middle of stopper
I already have wider one instaled, need to try


----------



## djsasa

found a pic


----------



## C Doyle 88

Hey SASHA 

If you really want to understand it better ---read this thread---it is a lot of discussion, but it sets up the understanding for the information that I post in post #77
This is a completely overlooked part of the archery SHOT by most shooters (I would say 98% or more) have no clue as to what happens when the string is let go

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1405999

If you don't get it on the first read mark it and go back to it as you tune the bow to really shoot for you ---as you need to shoot for yourself---

The bows ALL BOWS are built to draw---to aim---to hold---BUT AT THE SHOT---you are the master good or bad---and the bow needs to be tuned for your personal affect upon all of the shot pressures during that moment of release and recovery to bow at rest

Its all fun Cec


----------



## bow_hunter44

faston2 said:


> 17 hours til I get off shift. This wait is going to kill me!


Well, are you going to open that freakin' box or what??? Pics man, pics.... please


----------



## archerynutNB

Yeh....like he said!

.......I just sent payment today for a brown "box" of my own! :RockOn:


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

Look closely at the pic; even the dog wants to know what's in the bow!!

He can't take it either...


----------



## Koorsboom

> Did you ever try to shoot without a string stopper ?


I shoot without the stopper on my Zeus without any issues ...


----------



## faston2

Here's a 34 for you to drool over.

:tongue:


----------



## archerynutNB

Man! That thing is one sweet looking bow!The earlier posted pic was hard to see against a white background. But out in the sunlight..I am impressed all over again. Can't wait to see the camo versions and the 31" as well.

Rob mentioned to me in a pm the other day, that the new Halo's were "The" best Maitland bows yet. And judging from these pics at least...I do believe that he just might be right! Can't wait to get mine!

"Congratulations" to you Sir, once again! :thumbs_up

:drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## kwilde

So how's it shoot?


----------



## faston2

kwilde said:


> So how's it shoot?


Tuning today, sighting in and grouping Sunday! So far I can say this thing is quiet and smooth. I've got the letoff around 65% and you have to GI Joe kung-fu grip to TRY to torque it. Needless to say I shouldn't have any left to rights unless my bow arm actually moves left or right. Stay tuned and I will have more this next week.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Very nice bow! Would like to shoot one sometime.


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

faston2 said:


> Tuning today, sighting in and grouping Sunday! So far I can say this thing is quiet and smooth. I've got the letoff around 65% and you have to GI Joe kung-fu grip to TRY to torque it. Needless to say I shouldn't have any left to rights unless my bow arm actually moves left or right. Stay tuned and I will have more this next week.


Wow, that's a nice looking bow.

Yeah, plz keep us posted with experiences. You may be the first to post an official Halo review.

Hmmm....looks like you have the draw peg installed in last hole. Did you accidentally buy a cam that was too large for your draw length? Not sure how many sizes the cam is offered in. Just curious.

Again, nice bow.


----------



## Kahkon

Can you get side plates for the halo's??? It looks like it is just a bare riser from the pics....


----------



## faston2

Buffalo Hunter said:


> Did you accidentally buy a cam that was too large for your draw length?


Ordered 27" draw bow and that's what I got, a 27" draw bow.


----------



## bow_hunter44

faston2 said:


> Here's a 34 for you to drool over.
> 
> :tongue:


Oh my.... That bow makes me catch my breath!

Hey Rob, you said that you had a lefty Halo-34 over there with my name on it. Do you still have it ??????


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

faston2 said:


> Ordered 27" draw bow and that's what I got, a 27" draw bow.


Gotcha on the draw length.

The draw peg contact the underside of the limb, right?

Did you get sideplates for the grip or are those extras?

Again, fantastic looking bow.

Plz keep us updated with your Halo thoughts and experiences. Thanks so much.


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

Oh yeah, what are your opinions of the new string stop?

I recall Rob saying that although the Bow Rattler isn't included with the Halos, he really likes the adjustability offered by the string stop on the Halo.

Your comments are appreciated.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Man, that Halo is Boss !!

Believe Rob outdone himself again. I think the Halo 34 is gonna be the bow to have.


----------



## faston2

Buffalo Hunter said:


> Gotcha on the draw length.
> 
> The draw peg contact the underside of the limb, right?
> 
> Did you get sideplates for the grip or are those extras?
> 
> Again, fantastic looking bow.
> 
> Plz keep us updated with your Halo thoughts and experiences. Thanks so much.


Peg does contact bottom side of limb. Integrated riser grip only as far as I know. Sideplates would just kill the feel IMO. 

The string stop is nice and light construction. I haven't tried the adjustment because there was no need to.


----------



## Anynamewilldo

Looks awsome. See holes top and bottom that I assume are for future quiver maybe from maitland. Know its not out yet(maitlands version) but anyone know of a lightweight 2 pcs quiver that will mount to maitland?


----------



## Hoythunter01

Was thinking of purchasing the Octane. Appears that one will work just fine. Magnetic hood makes the quiver a tank though. Thats why I never bought one.

Mine mounts right to the side of the sight with a quick disconnect. (Fuse)


----------



## Anynamewilldo

I have a tight spot and its nice when I have to mount to sight but I perfur 2 pc as I never remove it.


----------



## Elk4me

Beautifull bow , I cant waite till I can afford one. Rob is the man and the Maitlands are awsome!


----------



## archerynutNB

Elk4me said:


> Beautifull bow , I cant waite till I can afford one. Rob is the man and the Maitlands are awsome!


Well....At least when you can afford one... you certainly won't have to go very far to pick it up!


----------



## bow_hunter44

So, did the brace height on the Halo 34 turn out to be 6.5"?


----------



## faston2

Anynamewilldo said:


> I have a* tight spot *and its nice when I have to mount to sight but I perfur 2 pc as I never remove it.


That's what is going on mine!!!!


----------



## faston2

bow_hunter44 said:


> So, did the brace height on the Halo 34 turn out to be 6.5"?


Mine is right on 7", based on my draw length. Keep in mind that depending on your draw length, size of cam, position of bowstring on one of the 3 posts (top cam), will determine your specific ATA and brace. I switched it from the top post to the middle post and gained about 1/4" on draw and gained about 3 pounds. Rob will get you straightened out. I was a little confused until the godfather 'learnt me good' on the mystical ways of the Aggressor. The 34 at 7 will actually probably be a touch faster than a 31 at say 6.5". Confused? No problem. Just ask Rob. :wink: Try calling one of the mainstreams and asking the owner for some guidance and see what happens......"No, but we'd be glad to transfer you to our technical department. Please hold.........................." I love this company!:thumbs_up

She's quick. I'll try to run it through the graph this week. 7" and you can't torque it? OH YEAH! 

Poor delusional critters won't know what hit 'em.


----------



## Belicoso

Beautiful bow:thumbs_up
What are the specs´s beside the 34 ata??


----------



## faston2

Belicoso said:


> Beautiful bow:thumbs_up
> What are the specs´s beside the 34 ata??


Sorry. I forgot in the last post to list my ATA @ 33.25". Like I said above, it all depends on what post you have the bowstring on in the top cam.


----------



## bow_hunter44

faston2 said:


> Sorry. I forgot in the last post to list my ATA @ 33.25". Like I said above, it all depends on what post you have the bowstring on in the top cam.


I have some experience with the VTR cam so I understand what you are sayin'. How is the draw cycle on the aggressor cam? How does the bow feel at the shot? I REALLY like the looks of that bow. No big surprise there as, in my opinion, Rob makes the best looking bows on the planet!


----------



## bow_hunter44

Buffalo Hunter said:


> Hmmm....a bad choice of words on my part.
> 
> Not that the valley was small (as defined by the draw length where peak letoff was achieved) on the Prime Shift I shot, but the *slope of the drawforce curve was so steep coming out of the valley*, that it was very difficult to let down in a fluid motion. I guess it's the steepness of the curve that causes me problems.
> 
> But hey I'm a realist, every cam designer is trying to eek out every fps to grab a headline and hopefully increase sales. And if that design results in hitting peak weight when coming out of the valley when you just let the bow down by an inch or 2, then I guess guys like me are gonna have to shoot 10 lbs lighter with today's bows compared to bows only 7 or 8 years old.
> 
> I know, I'm in the minority when it comes to the speed / shootability tradeoff. I'll gladly trade 20-25 fps off of today's binary bows just to make them a little more shootable.
> 
> IMO, today's "smooth" cams are equal to the "aggressive speed" cams of just 3-4 years ago in terms of speed and ease of shooting. They may be "smooth," but stiff as a mother.
> 
> As the bow industry becomes more crowded and competitive, someone (I'm hoping it's Maitland or one of the other smaller manufacturers) will figure out that there's an unmet market for a bow that ONLY shoots 300-310 IBO that is easy on guys like me with shoulder problems. I'm not talking about just using a words like "smooth mod" when referring to a cam that shoots 325 IBO; that's just playing games with words, but truly offering an easy cam. *Yes, there is a market for a quality, tunable bow that only shoots 300 or 310 IBO.*
> 
> I communicated my sentiments to several of the big name bow manufacturer dealers and they basically told me (to paraphrase) "we agree with you, but speed sells."
> 
> Sorry for the rant, ...in the meantime, I'm just preparing myself to buy a bow 10lbs under what I'm shooting now.


I missed this post when it first came out... But when I read it I wanted to stand up and applaud! I couldn't have said it better myself! I have been tempted to buy an ____e ___r just because the posted IBO is 305-308 fps! I see a brace height of 6" and an IBO of 340'ish and I just turn the page.....


----------



## faston2

bow_hunter44 said:


> I have some experience with the VTR cam so I understand what you are sayin'. How is the draw cycle on the aggressor cam? How does the bow feel at the shot? I REALLY like the looks of that bow. No big surprise there as, in my opinion, Rob makes the best looking bows on the planet!


I like the Aggressor cam better than my EZ7 cam and I love that bow. However, I refuse to describe or draw comparisons for draw cycles, valleys, and the biggest overrated term in archery today--handshock. What may be good or bad for me may be totally different for anyone else. Then I got some whiner saying I don't know what I'm talking about. All I can say is that I had 3 EZ's before the Zeus and Halo and now I have only 2, probably soon to be 1. I love this Maitland brand. The precise engineering and adjustability of Rob's bows make them a joy to shoot. (Plus they look mean as hell.) ...and chicks dig it (at least my wife does).


----------



## roosclan

Man, that Halo looks sweet!! However, as a hunting bow, I can already tell that my bow hand is going to freeze while holding an aluminum popsicle. Straight aluminum when it's 20deg in the morning is not fun!


----------



## bow_hunter44

faston2 said:


> I like the Aggressor cam better than my EZ7 cam and I love that bow. However, I refuse to describe or draw comparisons for draw cycles, valleys, and the biggest overrated term in archery today--handshock. What may be good or bad for me may be totally different for anyone else. Then I got some whiner saying I don't know what I'm talking about. All I can say is that I had 3 EZ's before the Zeus and Halo and now I have only 2, probably soon to be 1. I love this Maitland brand. The precise engineering and adjustability of Rob's bows make them a joy to shoot. (Plus they look mean as hell.) ...and chicks dig it (at least my wife does).


I had an EZ too. Nice bow, very nice bow. Rob's bows do look 'mean as hell' but I didn't know that chicks dig them - but I'm not surprised. That Halo is too much to resist....



roosclan said:


> Man, that Halo looks sweet!! However, as a hunting bow, I can already tell that my bow hand is going to freeze while holding an aluminum popsicle. Straight aluminum when it's 20deg in the morning is not fun!


No, holding aluminum in the cold is no fun. I shoot with a glove a lot... The Halo would make shooting with a glove a requirement!


----------



## C Doyle 88

Buffalo Hunter said:


> Amen. That VTX cam is awesome...I could care less what its IBO is. As I've said on quite a few threads now, there is an untapped market for easy drawing cams shooting in the 300 IBO area with a gentle slope coming out of the valley.
> 
> Holy cow, this 1/8 inch valley and then 1 inch out of the valley and you're at peak weight stuff is MURDER when trying to let a bow down slowly during hunting conditions.
> 
> IMO, many many cams are smooth today, but very few are easy drawing and pleasant to shoot. Most are very fast, but god aweful stiff. Yuk...
> 
> Hoping the Maitland Halo will be suited for the middle-aged guy with bad shoulders and not just for the 18 year kid who can draw and let down 70 lbs.


Too bad the VTX are not available any more ---the market for easy holding/letdown cams is still here and Rob is going to miss them. Some of us old timers that still shoot every day as long as we can hold the bow up ---just can't/won't put up with the industry dictating how we-----speaking for myself------must shoot archery when for 40yrs I've been able to do it my way----and been CHAMP doing it---sorry if it doesn't have a valley and a ramp that I can let down with ease after 150 arrows---I'll shoot something else if I have to make it out of old parts and junk stuff---cuz good fun shooting is more important than mandated form tension that was never a problem in the first place----sorry some need the crutch---I don't--

Cec


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

roosclan said:


> Man, that Halo looks sweet!! However, as a hunting bow, I can already tell that my bow hand is going to freeze while holding an aluminum popsicle. Straight aluminum when it's 20deg in the morning is not fun!


Very good point. I hear you loud 'n clear and agree. 

I hope Rob didn't overlook this critical piece for the guys that hunt in the northern states and ends up offering some kind of wood/rubber sideplates.

Yeah, it would be kinda a letdown if the Halo hunting grip = Zues target grip IMO. We'll see.

Dare I ask, is the price still around the $699 that was discussed a month ago?


----------



## bowmanxx

Don't really look like it's grip friendly. Could always wrap it, but that looks like crap, IMO. I would have to try to make some kind of grip work. Thats great for target and 3d, but I really like a grip for hunting.


----------



## Kahkon

Buffalo Hunter said:


> Very good point. I hear you loud 'n clear and agree.
> 
> I hope Rob didn't overlook this critical piece for the guys that hunt in the northern states and ends up offering some kind of wood/rubber sideplates.
> 
> Yeah, it would be kinda a letdown if the Halo hunting grip = Zues target grip IMO. We'll see.
> 
> Dare I ask, is the price still around the $699 that was discussed a month ago?



It would definitely be an issue in Maine.


----------



## faston2

I don't keep the bow in my hand long enough for it to get cold:wink:. Deer walks in. Pull bow off hanger. Deer gets shot.


----------



## Kahkon

faston2 said:


> I don't keep the bow in my hand long enough for it to get cold:wink:. Deer walks in. Pull bow off hanger. Deer gets shot.


not all of us sit on our derriere and wait for action some of us look for it.


----------



## faston2

Kahkon said:


> not all of us sit on our derriere and wait for action some of us look for it.


I actually hunt a variety of different ways, but thanks for profiling me before you know me. Maybe come spot and stalk whitetails with me in KS with my longbow or recurve (I've got some spares). I'd love to have the company.:thumbs_up


----------



## bow_hunter44

Rob said that he couldn't get the grip on the Halo to be thin enough with side plates - but that the grip is "perfect'.... I'm a hunter and I share the concern about the aluminum grip, but I'm ordering a Halo none the less. I will figure something out :wink:


----------



## kwilde

> but that the grip is "perfect'


I agree, I really love the grip on my zeus G3. I am going to try some "rescue tape" to see if it helps during cold 3d shoots and doesnt affect the grip much


----------



## Kahkon

faston2 said:


> I actually hunt a variety of different ways, but thanks for profiling me before you know me. Maybe come spot and stalk whitetails with me in KS with my longbow or recurve (I've got some spares). I'd love to have the company.:thumbs_up


OMG, I would love too, we can do a hunt swap and you can come sit on your derriere here in Maine on a Bear stand...I was commenting originally jokingly. But, I am serious about the Bear hunt. Come up and visit me.


----------



## svbbubba

svbbubba said:


> rob are the lefty halo's .......ready ?


 x-2..........?


----------



## bow_hunter44

svbbubba said:


> x-2..........?


Not yet. He doesn't even have one yet. They won't be built until the next production run - so next month at best. Sigh.... This being left handed is a pain in the a*#!!


----------



## bow_hunter44

bow_hunter44 said:


> Not yet. *He* doesn't even have one yet. They won't be built until the next production run - so next month at best. Sigh.... This being left handed is a pain in the a*#!!


"He" would be Rob, Mr. Maitland himself. Although I wouldn't be surprised if he was the last to get one....


----------



## svbbubba

bow_hunter44 said:


> Not yet. He doesn't even have one yet. They won't be built until the next production run - so next month at best. Sigh.... This being left handed is a pain in the a*#!!


 6 months....is TO long to wait on a Bow.....Good hunting ....i am movin on....


----------



## Hoythunter01

svbbubba said:


> 6 months....is TO long to wait on a Bow.....Good hunting ....i am movin on....


Thought he was actually doing pretty good for a "One Man" team. Bring 3 new bows to the market as a one man team and we'll see how well you do. I thought so......

PLUS......work a full time job, time with the family, you can see where this is going.......


----------



## kwruppi

Hoythunter01 said:


> Thought he was actually doing pretty good for a "One Man" team. Bring 3 new bows to the market as a one man team and we'll see how well you do. I thought so......
> 
> PLUS......work a full time job, time with the family, you can see where this is going.......


:thumbs_up Fully agree


----------



## bow_hunter44

svbbubba said:


> 6 months....is TO long to wait on a Bow.....Good hunting ....i am movin on....





Hoythunter01 said:


> Thought he was actually doing pretty good for a "One Man" team. Bring 3 new bows to the market as a one man team and we'll see how well you do. I thought so......
> 
> PLUS......work a full time job, time with the family, you can see where this is going.......


I know waiting on a bow is tedious, at best. Also, six months is an awfully long time - although I was not aware that the anticipated delivery of the Halo's was touted as six months ago. Rob has a full plate for sure. I don't envy his position one bit. When I last talked to him, to his credit, he was very candid about the expected delivery of any left handed Halo's.


----------



## roosclan

bow_hunter44 said:


> When I last talked to him, to his credit, he was very candid about the expected delivery of any left handed Halo's.


Unlike a different maker who had promised to make left-handed bows and then dropped them after several months. I was on the fence between one of his & a Maitland. I'm glad I went with Maitland instead of that guy, especially since he's folded shop & is in BK now...


----------



## archerynutNB

Ever since the Halo was first mentioned here in this thread, I have been as anxious as everyone else to see the final product.
And I am also guilty of bugging Rob a few times to post pics. But we have been kept pretty much informed of the progress of these new models all through the design process. Something the big name companies don't do. They usually just show a box with a big ? mark on it. Then unveil it at the last minute. Perhaps maybe Rob should have just kept it a big secret until he was completely done?

I myself have enjoyed being able to come on here every night and follow the progress of the new Maitland line. Its like being able to take a tour of the Maitland factory every day. There may not be any news "all" the time of course. But I don't really mind.
I have a Halo coming in a couple of weeks, but I'm in no hurry to shoot it. I still have yet to order a sight and rest for it anyway.

I already have a hunting bow, and this Maitland will be replacing it as my primary hunter. Still plenty of time before fall to get her all set up for deer season. I have bought all of my bows new, and do not sell or trade them. This Halo will be a keeper, and if I had to wait until the next batch I surely would. I waited six months for a set of custom grips. Quality and originality takes time, especially when you are a small company. But...I also like the idea that the CEO of the company will be putting my bow together!....

....there I go sucking up again!.....:77:


----------



## faston2

Sighted in the 34 out to 60 today. This bow just won't really let me torque it. I love the 65%. I had only a couple of L to R misses and it was most likely due to me moving at the shot when I was fighting the occasional wind gust. I was averaging about 3" groups at 50 (about 15 groups) and sub 4's at 60. I tore a fletch or two up at 30 and blew off a G nock and uni bushing at 20 (put a big ol' crack in my 22 Pro $$$$) Maybe good shooting because of the ol' new bow high, but I'll take it. 

Bow is equipped with my 10" Vendetta Enforcer with 5 oz out front, small guard Hogg-It, and Limbdriver ProV. Going to the shop tomorrow to try to get some numbers on how fast the pass throughs' on the dirty timber goats will be this fall. Will also see what the 22 Pro's do. Running those right at 5 gr/#. Hunting arrow will slide in at 415 gr.


----------



## faston2

Ok ladies and gents, back from the shop and the range. Did a little long distance today. Put on the Sure-Loc and sighted in from 20 -100 yards. Beautiful KS morning to shoot outdoors. I think this bow likes shooting longer distances.:wink:

To the numbers you were probably looking for: 

308 gr. GT 22 Series Pros chronoed at 297.2, 298.6, and highest reading of 299.0 fps. Three arrow average of 298.

This is at 27.25" draw and 61 pounds. As mentioned in my earlier post, my ATA and brace based on my top cam post position, draw length and weight was 33.25" ATA and 7" of brace from string to deepest part of the grip.

I did forget to take a hunting arrow with me that weighed 415. Sorry, I know, dumb....:iamwithstupid: Based on may calculations and an archery calculator, that hunting arrow should go around 265-266 fps. 

Here is my 100 yard sight in sequence. The bottom 3 arrows were me dialing in the scope. The top arrow was shot #4 and the pinwheel was #5. Talk about luck.:dancing: I may never do that again, but I'll always remember it for sure. I will have to go back out this week to verify sight settings just to make sure the archery gods weren't just trying to pull a fast one on me and drop those last 2 in like they did.









Final and most important note: It's nice to have an owner return all your messages despite being an extremely busy man. Thanks Rob for the time you take to help your customers out.:thumbs_up


----------



## bowmanxx

If I figured it correct, thats 335 IBO. Nice, Is that correct?


----------



## faston2

bowmanxx said:


> If I figured it correct, thats 335 IBO. Nice, Is that correct?


That's what several archery calculators show if you plug in my parameters.


----------



## bowmanxx

Any in pa. yet? Need to shoot a halo 34.


----------



## cory2011

bowmanxx said:


> Any in pa. yet? Need to shoot a halo 34.


They are shipped and on the way here to the shop in Somerset,PA. (Jim's custom bowstrings.). 814-442-1033. If you want you can pm or email me your phone# and I will personally call you and let you no when they arrive and set up a day so you can shoot one. Thanks, Cory Christner 2012 Maitland USA staff shooter.


----------



## bowmanxx

PM sent Thanks!


----------



## Anynamewilldo

If I could do that at 100 yrds Id deal with a cold riser


----------



## faston2

Anynamewilldo said:


> If I could do that at 100 yrds Id deal with a cold riser


We'll see if I was just suffering from the 'new bow high'. HAHA. I might get humbled when I go back out. I hope I can do it again though. It was definitely fun to walk up and confirm what I thought I was seeing in the binocs.


----------



## roosclan

faston2 said:


> Ok ladies and gents, back from the shop and the range. Did a little long distance today. Put on the Sure-Loc and sighted in from 20 -100 yards. Beautiful KS morning to shoot outdoors. I think this bow likes shooting longer distances.:wink:
> 
> To the numbers you were probably looking for:
> 
> 308 gr. GT 22 Series Pros chronoed at 297.2, 298.6, and highest reading of 299.0 fps. Three arrow average of 298.
> 
> This is at 27.25" draw and 61 pounds. As mentioned in my earlier post, my ATA and brace based on my top cam post position, draw length and weight was 33.25" ATA and 7" of brace from string to deepest part of the grip.
> 
> I did forget to take a hunting arrow with me that weighed 415. Sorry, I know, dumb....:iamwithstupid: Based on may calculations and an archery calculator, that hunting arrow should go around 265-266 fps.
> 
> Here is my 100 yard sight in sequence. The bottom 3 arrows were me dialing in the scope. The top arrow was shot #4 and the pinwheel was #5. Talk about luck.:dancing: I may never do that again, but I'll always remember it for sure. I will have to go back out this week to verify sight settings just to make sure the archery gods weren't just trying to pull a fast one on me and drop those last 2 in like they did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final and most important note: It's nice to have an owner return all your messages despite being an extremely busy man. Thanks Rob for the time you take to help your customers out.:thumbs_up


How much weight on your string?


----------



## faston2

roosclan said:


> How much weight on your string?


14 gr.


----------



## roosclan

faston2 said:


> 14 gr.


Ah, so no string silencers. Does the Halo need them?


----------



## faston2

roosclan said:


> Ah, so no string silencers. Does the Halo need them?


Sound is relative to me. I have a longbow that's quieter than any compound I've ever had.. I suppose if you really wanted to quiet any bow down more you could add silencers. I don't think it needs them, but that's just my opinion. This bow is quick enough that adding silencers won't hurt performance that much. I haven't shot silencers on my last 6 hunting rigs (Z7 Mag, EZ7, Exceed 300, Ibex, M7's) I will probably put a monkey tail (Mathews) on the LD cord because it's like snapping a belt when the cord stretches back tight on the shot. I can't say that I won't before hunting season, but at this point the deer will be running with 2 holes before he knows that the sound he heard was his undoing. HAHA.


----------



## maitland

Your welcome Brian, its what I do.  Thought I would throw up a pic of an all black Halo31.









faston2 said:


> Ok ladies and gents, back from the shop and the range. Did a little long distance today. Put on the Sure-Loc and sighted in from 20 -100 yards. Beautiful KS morning to shoot outdoors. I think this bow likes shooting longer distances.:wink:
> 
> To the numbers you were probably looking for:
> 
> 308 gr. GT 22 Series Pros chronoed at 297.2, 298.6, and highest reading of 299.0 fps. Three arrow average of 298.
> 
> This is at 27.25" draw and 61 pounds. As mentioned in my earlier post, my ATA and brace based on my top cam post position, draw length and weight was 33.25" ATA and 7" of brace from string to deepest part of the grip.
> 
> I did forget to take a hunting arrow with me that weighed 415. Sorry, I know, dumb....:iamwithstupid: Based on may calculations and an archery calculator, that hunting arrow should go around 265-266 fps.
> 
> Here is my 100 yard sight in sequence. The bottom 3 arrows were me dialing in the scope. The top arrow was shot #4 and the pinwheel was #5. Talk about luck.:dancing: I may never do that again, but I'll always remember it for sure. I will have to go back out this week to verify sight settings just to make sure the archery gods weren't just trying to pull a fast one on me and drop those last 2 in like they did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final and most important note: It's nice to have an owner return all your messages despite being an extremely busy man. Thanks Rob for the time you take to help your customers out.:thumbs_up


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Glad to see you made it home Rob!! At least your truck was much lighter on the ride home!!!LOL!!!

It was great seeing you and Scott and the guys we were able to place a name with the faces!!! 

PS. Remember.....GREEN!!!!LOL!!!!!


----------



## archerynutNB

maitland said:


> Your welcome Brian, its what I do.  Thought I would throw up a pic of an all black Halo31.
> 
> View attachment 1359617


"Sweet" curves on that bow! The very first words that popped into my head when I saw this pic of the Halo 31.. is that it reminds me of a "Coiled Snake".. ready to strike!!


----------



## jhoyt

I checked the tracking info today, (thanks Rob) and they will be here tomorrow....
Looks like a busy weekend :thumbs_up

Thanks,



bowmanxx said:


> PM sent Thanks!


----------



## flopduster

What is the letoff on the new Agressor cam??

Is it adjustable??


----------



## Random Child

NEVADAPRO said:


> Glad to see you made it home Rob!! At least your truck was much lighter on the ride home!!!LOL!!!
> 
> It was great seeing you and Scott and the guys we were able to place a name with the faces!!!
> 
> PS. Remember.....GREEN!!!!LOL!!!!!


I looked for you in Redding. Sorry I missed seeing you! How'd you do?


----------



## maitland

Quick teaser of the Halo34.


----------



## faston2

maitland said:


> Quick teaser of the Halo34.


Nice! :wink:


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Hi Krista!! I tried to find at least 10 AT'ers and found (for the first time!) only about 6!! I'm sorry I missed you too!! We were staying in a 5th wheel that was parked right across the street from the range entrance!! It wasn't even 100 yards from target #1!! It was great. What target did you guys start on? We started on target #4, but we won't be doing that again!! We are going to have a target reserved for next year, so if you are coming back next year, maybe you could shoot with us!!! It would be nice to have a group with a bunch of AT'ers!! God bless, Todd




Random Child said:


> I looked for you in Redding. Sorry I missed seeing you! How'd you do?


----------



## brokenlittleman

maitland said:


> View attachment 1360902
> Quick teaser of the Halo34.


Wow does that look nice. I have Vista on my limbs and I am not real fond of it but the full camo on the Halo looks awesome. Any final specs?


----------



## Gig49

Love the all black Halo Rob. You've designed some marvelous bows


----------



## archerynutNB

Hey everyone! The new Halo pics, info and specs are now on the Maitland website!!:thumbs_up

http://maitlandusa.com/index.html


----------



## bow_hunter44

archerynutNB said:


> Hey everyone! The new Halo pics, info and specs are now on the Maitland website!!:thumbs_up
> 
> http://maitlandusa.com/index.html


Nice, thanks!


----------



## roosclan

archerynutNB said:


> Hey everyone! The new Halo pics, info and specs are now on the Maitland website!!:thumbs_up
> 
> http://maitlandusa.com/index.html


excellent! However, Rob, you might want to take off the paragraph about the double stabilizer holes that is on the Halo34 page...


----------



## archerynutNB

roosclan said:


> excellent! However, Rob, you might want to take off the paragraph about the double stabilizer holes that is on the Halo34 page...


I caught that as well....left a note in the contact section.


----------



## cory2011

Well Rob did it agian another flawless bow. Set my Halo up today to shoot some 3d. In my opinion the Halo is a Zeus on steroids it aims well holds well and shoots lights out. Shot it out to 60 yards this evening to set up a sight tape and was very impressed it shoots as good as my Zeus and my Session. Shooting snuff can groups at 60 yards with a 34 ata bow made me very happy. Gonna shoot a local 3d tomorrow with the Halo to see if I need to do any tweaking then off to Bedford, Indiana for the first leg of the northern triple. Hope to see some Maitland shooters there. Thanks agian Rob for another awesome bow. Thanks, Cory Christner 2012 Maitland USA staff shooter.


----------



## maitland

Tear'em up Cory. I jumped the gun on the Halo updates guys. Lots of typos that are being corrected. Just look at the pictures for now while we are making corrections. lol


----------



## roosclan

maitland said:


> Just look at the pictures for now while we are making corrections. lol


Major problem with looking at the pictures, Rob... I'll ruin my keyboard with all the drooling!


----------



## archerynutNB

maitland said:


> Tear'em up Cory. I jumped the gun on the Halo updates guys. Lots of typos that are being corrected. Just look at the pictures for now while we are making corrections. lol



That's what you get Rob, for letting a whole bunch of people into the kitchen to watch over your shoulder when your cooking. We all become a bunch of "Food Critics"! :set1_cook2: :blabla: :hungry:


----------



## roosclan

archerynutNB said:


> That's what you get Rob, for letting a whole bunch of people into the kitchen to watch over your shoulder when your cooking. We all become a bunch of "Food Critics"! :set1_cook2: :blabla: :hungry:


Hardly! We just want Rob to have the best looking and most accurate site that it can be. Sometimes things slip through the cracks, and we just want him to know about it so he can fix it and make the web site as awesome as the bows!


----------



## cory2011

Ok guys and gals here is my take on the Halo on it's first trip to the 3d range. Shot a local 3d shoot today with a max of 45 yards and the Halo was awesome. I shot the first 15 targets with a 30 inch b- stinger on the front with 4 oz on the end yea it sounds like a little over kill on the stab but I was 5 up over the first 15 targets I was happy. Took off the stinger and put on a 15 inch fuse carbon blade with 4 oz. The bow held better with the fuse and I shot the next 15 targets 10 up now I am really happy. Ended up 15 up on a fairly easy course but never less I was happy. Gonna shoot one more local shoot and practice some yardage and off to Bedford, Indiana on Thursday. Cory Christner 2012 Maitland USA staff shooter.


----------



## USNarcher

Good shootin Cory


----------



## GJC

Hi guys
Any clues on a starting point/measurement for centreshot on the Zeus G3?


----------



## jhoyt

I just set-up a G-3 for a customer over the weekend. 13/16" got us to perfect center shot....
This bow was a joy to set-up and tune; had him shooting bullet holes through paper in a few minutes....

The gentleman commented on how well the bow aims, "it feels like it's glued to the spot" he said....
That was one very happy customer! Thanks Rob for a great bow...........................



GJC said:


> Hi guys
> Any clues on a starting point/measurement for centreshot on the Zeus G3?


----------



## GJC

jhoyt

Many thanks mate. Will give it a go  
Ta




jhoyt said:


> I just set-up a G-3 for a customer over the weekend. 13/16" got us to perfect center shot....
> This bow was a joy to set-up and tune; had him shooting bullet holes through paper in a few minutes....
> 
> The gentleman commented on how well the bow aims, "it feels like it's glued to the spot" he said....
> That was one very happy customer! Thanks Rob for a great bow...........................


----------



## Hoythunter01

jhoyt said:


> Thanks Rob for a great bow...........................


He is a "One of a Kind" Feller......


----------



## maitland

Yes he is. Jim speaking


----------



## faston2

My 34 and Zeus. Hope to make it to Metropolis this summer. Easy 7.5 hrs from Lawrence. Any Maitlands going???


----------



## archerynutNB

"Sweet" Team! :thumbs_up


----------



## bow_hunter44

archerynutNB said:


> "Sweet" Team! :thumbs_up


No kidding :drool:


----------



## faston2

archerynutNB said:


> "Sweet" Team! :thumbs_up


Thinking of selling a couple of my EZ7's and getting another 34 and another Zeus and/or Session. That would make #'s 30, 31, and maybe 32 in the last 3 years. I need some serious help. Is there a support group anywhere?:grouphug:


----------



## faston2

The whole team. Some get alot of minutes. Some ride the bench.


----------



## maitland

faston2 said:


> The whole team. Some get alot of minutes. Some ride the bench.


*
A true archer!*


----------



## Hoythunter01

maitland said:


> *
> A true archer!*


X2 Brother !!


----------



## Hoythunter01

Trouble that I have with having a few bows is keeping all the arrows in order. I have to brain storm which arrows go with what bow.


----------



## faston2

Hoythunter01 said:


> Trouble that I have with having a few bows is keeping all the arrows in order. I have to brain storm which arrows go with what bow.


You mean like this? :embara:


----------



## maitland

Looks like a small archery shop. What kind of broadheads do you carry?


----------



## bow_hunter44

faston2 said:


> You mean like this? :embara:


I was suspicious that there was a bit of showing off with the pics of the bows, now I'm convinced that I was right! :greenwithenvy:

Very nice!


----------



## faston2

maitland said:


> Looks like a small archery shop. What kind of broadheads do you carry?


Compound - G5 Striker Mags and Razor Trick 100's

Longbow and recurve - Magnus Stinger 150's with bleeder blade.


----------



## maitland

Lol, now that's some funny stuff right there!


----------



## faston2

maitland said:


> Lol, now that's some funny stuff right there!


He didn't think so. 
l l l 
vvv
Compliments of the *MaitlanD ZeuS *and one well placed Striker Mag.:wink:


----------



## Hoythunter01

Exactly...

I have dozens of arrows in cases in storage, under the bed, in racks like you have....

Not counting the new uncut shafts waiting for a purpose.


----------



## USNarcher

It was a good weekend. Maitland took 1st in Adult Male Freestyle and Master Senior Freestyle Limited at the Washington State 3D.


----------



## bow_hunter44

USNarcher said:


> It was a good weekend. Maitland took 1st in Adult Male Freestyle and Master Senior Freestyle Limited at the Washington State 3D.


Sweet!! Nice shooting. I'm such a stick in the mud - I didn't even know about it, and I'm a Washingtonian


----------



## archerynutNB

"Congrats" on the Win! :thumbs_up


----------



## marcop

hey Matt nice 1 :cheers: lets chat some time


----------



## faston2

Nice job Matt!!:thumbs_up


----------



## cory2011

Congrats Matt good shooting.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Great shooting Matt !!


----------



## USNarcher

Thanks guys. This was my first ever State 3D Championship win. I had gotten away from 3D years ago and only shot maybe one or two a year tops. Infact this was my 3rd 3D this year and I had not come within 30 points of the leaders all year. I decided to set up my Zeus, 29", 60# with Gold Tip 22 UL's 313gr shooting 303FPS. This set up was perfect.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Don't know where it went or if it was even there....

Where did the Retribution specs go ??? I looked on the website..........nothing. I'm trying to find the AtoA and Brace. Installing new strings after a month of having them. I realize it's not that important but......it's just something i'd like to know.


----------



## roosclan

Hoythunter01 said:


> Don't know where it went or if it was even there....
> 
> Where did the Retribution specs go ??? I looked on the website..........nothing. I'm trying to find the AtoA and Brace. Installing new strings after a month of having them. I realize it's not that important but......it's just something i'd like to know.


A2A = 33"
brace = 6 3/4" (for 2011 model) 7 1/8 or 7 1/4" for 2010 model

And yes, having an archive section with the older specs would be a good idea.


----------



## Hoythunter01

roosclan said:


> A2A = 33"
> brace = 6 3/4" (for 2011 model) 7 1/8 or 7 1/4" for 2010 model
> 
> And yes, having an archive section with the older specs would be a good idea.


Thank You Roosclan !!!

I totaly agree with the archive section.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Well, I got the 6 3/4" brace but short on the AtoA.......32 5/8"

Thats an easy fix though......... Riser Stretcher !!!


----------



## USNarcher

ATA and BH numbers are only for 29" or 30" DL I can't rember which. Both will change when DL modules or even the post the string is on change. Don't worry so much about factory specs. Concentrate more on getting the poundage right and cam timing.


----------



## maitland

Ah yes the archive, will do. Here are a few pics of Daniel at FiredUp Outdoors with his












Halo31.


----------



## faston2

USNarcher said:


> Both will change when DL modules or even the post the string is on change. Don't worry so much about factory specs. Concentrate more on getting the poundage right and cam timing.


X 2 :thumbs_up


----------



## Hoythunter01

USNarcher said:


> ATA and BH numbers are only for 29" or 30" DL I can't rember which. Both will change when DL modules or even the post the string is on change. Don't worry so much about factory specs. Concentrate more on getting the poundage right and cam timing.


I knew it wasn't critical. I threw the strings on and did a quick measurement of the AtoA and ran to the computer to do a Double Check. Thats when my attitude took a turn. Then....the attitude started to accelerate down hill at light speed when my poundage scale crapped out. Decided poundage isn't that important since the brace was dead nut. Continued with the tuning process with the cams. Believe it or not, nothing traumatic in that area. Eventually I made it to installing my peep. Pretty simple...I know. It was like working with two left hands trying to serve it in. I just couldn't get it together this morning. Put that on the back burner and had to go to Elko to pick up my new $500.00 glasses. Let me back up a bit.....I had to bring them back once already because the prescription wasn't quite right. New lenses were ordered and two weeks later I had to call them to see if they were ready. YUP !!! On My Way !!! They still managed to get them wrong....again. Decided I was coming home and hiding in the closet before a piece of space junk entered the atmosphere and crashed on my head. Needless to say......glad the day is almost over.

Oh crap, I almost forgot the most important part. Stopped and checked the mail on my way home. Get a letter from the IRS. Seems the check that was about equivalent to Donald Trump's annual income, I had to sent in, was cashed by the IRS and never made it to my account. So now they are saying I never paid. My cell phone service is crap from day one and have a hard time maintaining a 1 minute call. I call the IRS and there is a 30 minute wait period.

The American Heart Association can't figure out why people get Brain Aneurysms. Thats when a blood vessel bursts in our head for no apparent reason............. There's a reason !!!

Good Night Everyone........


----------



## bow_hunter44

Take two glasses of wine and call me in the morning!


----------



## marcop

OMG have just read the post above from xxxxhunter lol Now hear this.. Listen up Sargent ... take 1 x case of beer & 4 Viagra and chill for the rest of the day .. you do the maths... 1 you wont need new specks. you will be so bog eye you wont see straight any way ... dump the cell in the trash. 4get about the IRS ... not worth having a heart attack over ... and the Viagra ... well I will leave that up to your own devises LOL all-in all sound like you had a [email protected] day ..

lol lol brother relax it will better from here on believe me .....:grouphug:


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Marcop's right bud!! Don't let them get you down!! That's what they want!!! Don't give them the satisfaction!! We're all here for ya if ya need to vent some more!!!LOL!!!!!! God bless, Todd




Hoythunter01 said:


> I knew it wasn't critical. I threw the strings on and did a quick measurement of the AtoA and ran to the computer to do a Double Check. Thats when my attitude took a turn. Then....the attitude started to accelerate down hill at light speed when my poundage scale crapped out. Decided poundage isn't that important since the brace was dead nut. Continued with the tuning process with the cams. Believe it or not, nothing traumatic in that area. Eventually I made it to installing my peep. Pretty simple...I know. It was like working with two left hands trying to serve it in. I just couldn't get it together this morning. Put that on the back burner and had to go to Elko to pick up my new $500.00 glasses. Let me back up a bit.....I had to bring them back once already because the prescription wasn't quite right. New lenses were ordered and two weeks later I had to call them to see if they were ready. YUP !!! On My Way !!! They still managed to get them wrong....again. Decided I was coming home and hiding in the closet before a piece of space junk entered the atmosphere and crashed on my head. Needless to say......glad the day is almost over.
> 
> Oh crap, I almost forgot the most important part. Stopped and checked the mail on my way home. Get a letter from the IRS. Seems the check that was about equivalent to Donald Trump's annual income, I had to sent in, was cashed by the IRS and never made it to my account. So now they are saying I never paid. My cell phone service is crap from day one and have a hard time maintaining a 1 minute call. I call the IRS and there is a 30 minute wait period.
> 
> The American Heart Association can't figure out why people get Brain Aneurysms. Thats when a blood vessel bursts in our head for no apparent reason............. There's a reason !!!
> 
> Good Night Everyone........


----------



## Hoythunter01

Thanks for the support guys. Let's see how this day turns out.


----------



## archerynutNB

My Halo 31 Landed today! Haven't had a chance yet to shoot it...but the bow looks great! 

Here are a few pics. I also started another thread with more photo's as well. :thumbs_up

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1765580


----------



## bow_hunter44

archerynutNB said:


> My Halo 31 Landed today! Haven't had a chance yet to shoot it...but the bow looks great!
> 
> Here are a few pics. I also started another thread with more photo's as well. :thumbs_up
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1765580


:greenwithenvy:

Now, if you would be so kind, get some arrows across that thing and fill us in with the details!


----------



## archerynutNB

Will do...as soon as I can....Gotta mow the lawn right now though. Had to fix my mower...and its almost a foot high in places!


----------



## marcop

Hey " grass" can wait you got the HALO now:angel:
you don't have to be a saint LOL


----------



## Gig49

That sure is a thing of beauty archerynutNB, congrats mate and I look forward to seeing what you fit to that bow and how it shoots. I am also :greenwithenvy:


----------



## archerynutNB

Gig49 said:


> That sure is a thing of beauty archerynutNB, congrats mate and I look forward to seeing what you fit to that bow and how it shoots. I am also :greenwithenvy:


Hey back at ya down under Gig! I just posted a short review and video link on my other Halo thread!

By the way...anyone know if AT will allow us to "embed" a video in a thread?


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Hey, have any of you guys removed the carbon fiber cable guard from your Zeus or Session? I have the hidden screw loose but the rod itself is in there but good!! Any suggestions? THanks guys!

God bless, Todd


----------



## marcop

hey "y" you want to remove the rod ? what's the reason ? there are several ways to get it out if you have removed the grub screw ! but its a tricky thing without messing it up . if you must get it out shoot me a email and will help you out but unless you don't need to leave it be.. if it ain't broke Y try to fix it LOL


----------



## roosclan

NEVADAPRO said:


> Hey, have any of you guys removed the carbon fiber cable guard from your Zeus or Session? I have the hidden screw loose but the rod itself is in there but good!! Any suggestions? THanks guys!
> 
> God bless, Todd


I never did get the cable rod out of my Retty.


----------



## Exarcher GB

marcop said:


> hey "y" you want to remove the rod ? what's the reason ? there are several ways to get it out if you have removed the grub screw ! but its a tricky thing without messing it up . if you must get it out shoot me a email and will help you out but unless you don't need to leave it be.. if it ain't broke Y try to fix it LOL


Maybe to retro fit an ArcSystem (or similar) tourque reducing cable guard ?


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Yep! I'm playing with a simple cable guard with a radius in it. Always looking for even a 1% improvement!!



Exarcher GB said:


> Maybe to retro fit an ArcSystem (or similar) tourque reducing cable guard ?


----------



## jhoyt

*Halo 34 accuracy review!*









Ok guys,
So we ordered a camo 50lb Halo 34 in for a gentleman that seems to have lost interest. I couldn't look at it any more and had to set it up and shoot it. I need a Halo ready here for customers to play with regardless.....

First thing I took the strings off the bow and did a check in my jig to ensure all the lengths were correct...Did a quick set-up, got the top cam perfect and set the timing and draw length appropriately...

I looked around the shop, found a sight, tuner rest, and a few 2213's with 8% nibbs in them...Tied-on a loop, measured for center shot, bolted the rest and sight on, eyeballed everything up to where it looked right.....

Shot about 8 arrows to sight in, hung a new target and shot a Vegas round....

All I can say is this bow is incredible, it aims better than it sould considering it's intent as a hunting rig, LOL...I was really amazed!!!
By far the most accurate "hunting" bow I've shot, ever...Although the blazing speed of these 5" brace height, finicky, barn burners, the speed freaks are after isn't there, the speed is very respectable and IMO more than adequate for most "archers" looking for a great shooting bow!.

If you're on the fence and you have the opportunity, just go shoot one, You'll see this is an awesome bow!!!!
Thanks.....


----------



## kwilde

thanks for the review, I have one on order


----------



## bow_hunter44

Thanks for the info jhoyt! That sounds nice, to say the least


----------



## cory2011

jhoyt said:


> View attachment 1372571
> 
> 
> Ok guys,
> So we ordered a camo 50lb Halo 34 in for a gentleman that seems to have lost interest. I couldn't look at it any more and had to set it up and shoot it. I need a Halo ready here for customers to play with regardless.....
> 
> First thing I took the strings off the bow and did a check in my jig to ensure all the lengths were correct...Did a quick set-up, got the top cam perfect and set the timing and draw length appropriately...
> 
> I looked around the shop, found a sight, tuner rest, and a few 2213's with 8% nibbs in them...Tied-on a loop, measured for center shot, bolted the rest and sight on, eyeballed everything up to where it looked right.....
> 
> Shot about 8 arrows to sight in, hung a new target and shot a Vegas round....
> 
> All I can say is this bow is incredible, it aims better than it sould considering it's intent as a hunting rig, LOL...I was really amazed!!!
> By far the most accurate "hunting" bow I've shot, ever...Although the blazing speed of these 5" brace height, finicky, barn burners, the speed freaks are after isn't there, the speed is very respectable and IMO more than adequate for most "archers" looking for a great shooting bow!.
> 
> If you're on the fence and you have the opportunity, just go shoot one, You'll see this is an awesome bow!!!!
> Thanks.....


X2 what Jim said. Good shooting Bubba. I think you should be shooting for me and not me shooting for you. Great target boss man 300 with 30x's with a hunting bow that's pretty cool right there.


----------



## bow_hunter44

Check this out, at the moment Maitland is in the lead!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1767349


----------



## Belicoso

Will the 34 Halo do the advertised IBO speed or not?
How does the system hold arrow speeds with heavier arrow weights?
Can it still be have with cable stops on top and bottom cam or is the limb stop the only option?
Thanks


----------



## faston2

Belicoso said:


> Will the 34 Halo do the advertised IBO speed or not?
> How does the system hold arrow speeds with heavier arrow weights?
> Can it still be have with cable stops on top and bottom cam or is the limb stop the only option?
> Thanks


Mine is 61# 27 3/16" draw. 307 grain arrow with peep and a loop. The chrono I used hit an average of around 298. Add back in some DL and strip the string and it should be around 335 for IBO. Haven't checked any of my hunting arrows through it.

The cable stop is on the bottom cam and the limb stop is on the top. 

Hope this helps.:wink:


----------



## roblytle13

I would like to here a comaprison between halo 31 and obsession sniper!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Just checking in to see where everyone is at!! Must have been a great weekend!! And I wanted to say "Thank You" to Marcop for his assistance in helping me get my cable guard rod out of my Session!! These bows are just amazing!! The fit, finish and tolerances are so good that the carbon fiber cable guard rod is just "tapped" into the riser and then held secure with a set screw. And the fit was so good that Marcop had to help me rig a device to get leverage on the rod just to remove it!! His device worked flawlessly and all is good! I am experimenting with a couple of different radius type cable guard rods.....just for the heck of it!! I'm going to have to see a LARGE improvement for me to keep one of these rods on the Session, but every little bit helps!! Hard to improve on a bow that I consider "perfect"!!!


----------



## USNarcher

I see how you guys are. Don't share with anyone else how you got it out.


----------



## roosclan

My Retribution VTR has been with Breathn getting new strings and a tune. He's close to finished with it and shared this:


> final specs on bow
> 71pds,27.5in draw..shot your 416gr arrow at 284fps with loaded string..i figure that to be about 332-334ibo..


Considering he increased the letoff and valley, and with a heavier arrow and my T-Rex draw length, I'm stoked that it's so close to IBO!


----------



## roosclan

One other thing, Rob: I think I understand why you haven't bothered with a binary cam system yet. Over on another archery forum there is a discussion about the patents involved and who has won what patent, etc. The number of licenses that would be needed just to make one binary cam system, and the egos involved... Oi vey! :sad:


----------



## Hoythunter01

roosclan said:


> One other thing, Rob: I think I understand why you haven't bothered with a binary cam system yet. Over on another archery forum there is a discussion about the patents involved and who has won what patent, etc. The number of licenses that would be needed just to make one binary cam system, and the egos involved... Oi vey! :sad:


Wouldn't even considered a Maitland if it had Binaries....Binarys....Bynarys...... Oh you get it !!! LOL......

I have a feeling Rob is up to something. Now days, when I drive through Sparks and Reno on my way to Oakland, my left eye has a twitch. That used to happen prior to the Session being released. I'm telling everyone right now.....the brew pot is boiling.


----------



## Hoythunter01

roblytle13 said:


> I would like to here a comaprison between halo 31 and obsession sniper!


Send me both bows in a 31 inch draw length and i'll have at it.


----------



## maitland

Oh its brewing lol. Just got done testing a 6.5bh Session, 36" ata 36" riser bow with a 6"bh cant say the name yet. Its just about to get ugly fast folks.


----------



## Hoythunter01

USNarcher said:


> I see how you guys are. Don't share with anyone else how you got it out.


Gotta love it....

I think Todd wants that 1% advantage over you.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Naw......Marcop had me get a 2x3" piece of hard wood (oak) and then drill a hole in it (on the 3" side) that is slightly smaller than the cable rod. Then I had to cut the block in half (right between the hole I just drilled, so that the block would go on both sides of the cable rod. Then I drilled two holes for bolts to go through that will then tighten over the cable rod. Once tightened, you have the leverage needed to twist the cable rod out of the hole!! I couldn't even move the rod by hand and with this device installed, it took about 10 seconds to get it out!! Great tolerances Rob!!!!

Hey Rob....any "GREEN" Sessions gonna be ready soon???????!!!!!!! 

Let me know!! :thumbs_up




Hoythunter01 said:


> Gotta love it....
> 
> I think Todd wants that 1% advantage over you.


----------



## maitland

I would say in about two weeks they will be ready.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

That will be awesome!!! I will give you a call in a day or so!! Thanks!!!




maitland said:


> I would say in about two weeks they will be ready.


----------



## bow_hunter44

maitland said:


> I would say in about two weeks they will be ready.


Is this an indication of when the next production run will be finished, thus the lefty Halo's shipping too?


----------



## Hoythunter01

maitland said:


> Oh its brewing lol. Just got done testing a 6.5bh Session, 36" ata 36" riser bow with a 6"bh cant say the name yet. Its just about to get ugly fast folks.


See !! I knew it..... LOL


----------



## USNarcher

Zeus shorter BH= OK, Session shorter BH= Not good. Speed up with cam. What say you?  The Session is a bonified winner as is, just could use a touch more speed. Trust me. I will prove this with some wins here in the next 2 months.


----------



## bow_hunter44

Man, I understand the short brace height thing - I really do.... But please, please, puhleeeze offer a longer brace bow too. In fact, an eight inch brace bow with a 34" or 35" AtA would be just the ticket!!


----------



## maitland

Both brace height options will be available for sure. 7" is the magic number and we will have one for the speed demons as well.


----------



## bow_hunter44

maitland said:


> Both brace height options will be available for sure. 7" is the magic number and we will have one for the speed demons as well.


Whew.... I feel better now, Thanks Rob!


----------



## roosclan

So, I had this box waiting for me at the Post Office yesterday, and I was able to get there this morning to pick it up.

No, it's not a Halo, Zeus, or Session, but it might as well be a new bow! My Retribution came back from Breathn with new strings and tune. Holy cow, the difference! I thought it was smooth before... I had my Retty set at 62# last season and that was just right. After Breathn got done with it, it's set at 70#, and I can draw it as easily as I did before at 62#. He lengthened the valley for me a little and increased the letoff. My cheapo scale says it peaks at 70.7# and drops to about 17.5#. That comes out to 75% letoff, 71pds, 27.5in draw, and he chrono'd my 416gr arrow at 284fps with loaded string. Yes, I am happy!

Pics will be up after lunch.


----------



## roosclan

Alright, made a thread on my Retribution:
right here

a teaser pic:


----------



## marcop

hey Nevadpro thanks for the thumbs up there glad I could help you out " any time " :wink:


----------



## bow_hunter44

Page 2? What's up with that??


----------



## NEVADAPRO

It was a big help my friend!! Hope I can return the favor some time!!! God bless




marcop said:


> hey Nevadpro thanks for the thumbs up there glad I could help you out " any time " :wink:


----------



## marcop

you are welcome:wink: any time


----------



## USNarcher

Maitland takes another win. Me and my partner Kent White won team money at the Chinook annual safari, this weekend, competeing against the top archers on the West Coast. 3 way tie for 1st all three teams clean. I would like to say that I was the hero in the shootoff but my partner came through by 300th of an inch to squeek out the win. The Session definately made up for my lack of practice with it's foregiveness. Thanks Rob for a great target bow.


----------



## USNarcher

It's aweful quiet out ther in Mailand


----------



## cory2011

Yes it is.


----------



## bow_hunter44

Everyone must be 'circling' while Rob is assembling. I know I am!


----------



## USNarcher

I tell you what guys, I know that Rob kinda missed the train with the Sessions this year and that there was a very limited first run but he is back on that train and is bustin his keester to get them shipping. All that being said the Session is one hell of a shooter. I have had little to no time to do any shooting this year let alone practice. The Session really helps me shoot. I shot this last tournament completely with backtension hinge release for the first time ever shooting a complete tournament. I have never hit the dot at 101 yards before with a BT release especially with not practicing. The session held like a rock and made the shot seem easy. So now that the Sessions are ready don't hesitate this bow rocks. Halo's are ready just in time for hunting too so clear the stables and get 2.


----------



## bow_hunter44

Eerily quiet out there in MaitLand....


----------



## NEVADAPRO

WOW! Not a whisper on here since the 14th?????? Where is everyone??? I've been out of town and haven't been around much either, but 4 days with no posts!!??? 

Well, let's get this back up top and going again!!!!


----------



## USNarcher

Sorry Todd. I have been too busy winning tournaments.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Well....I'm glad someone is!!!LOL!!! I haven't been able to shoot since I got back from Redding!! Been busy dealing with my Father in laws Estate, Trust and Will!! It's a ton of work!! Oh well....it's 108* here anyway!!!!!!


----------



## roosclan

Been busy working. I was on call this weekend and spent 8hrs at work on Saturday and 9hrs Sunday.


----------



## C Doyle 88

It's a lot cooler up on mt Charleston Todd --the range is still there isn't it ??


----------



## NEVADAPRO

No, it's up at Mt. Potasi on highway 160 to Pahrump, Nv. 

It is cooler up there than it is in Henderson, but at that altitude, the heat still gets to you and you get sun-burned up there QUICK!!!! And it's one of the toughest ranges in the Country...so that doesn't help!!!LOL!!!


----------



## C Doyle 88

That's a shame it was a great place for the range ---target 1 was right at the end of the road to the top at that time ---I don't remember what yr it was ---I've shot the silverdollar shoot and sectionals at the other range ---the dynomite shotgun start----:wink: still got my silver dollar wins --always a fun shoot



NEVADAPRO said:


> No, it's up at Mt. Potasi on highway 160 to Pahrump, Nv.
> 
> It is cooler up there than it is in Henderson, but at that altitude, the heat still gets to you and you get sun-burned up there QUICK!!!! And it's one of the toughest ranges in the Country...so that doesn't help!!!LOL!!!


----------



## C Doyle 88

Back up for Maitland


----------



## Hoythunter01

I have no excuses.....

Don't have anything to say.


----------



## nimrod1034

Are they halos available for lefties yet?


----------



## bow_hunter44

nimrod1034 said:


> Are they halos available for lefties yet?


Nope. I don't think the lefty Halos will be around any time soon. The machine shop is having difficulty keeping up with cutting right handed risers..... I feel your pain, it sucks being a lefty!


----------



## nimrod1034

What about for the session?


----------



## bow_hunter44

Yes, I believe that left handed risers for both the Session and the Zues are available.


----------



## nimrod1034

Rob should design a bow like the the DST from OK archery. Same riser for everybody. I think he could deff make a good quality bow like that. If more American bow companies came out with a design like that I would deff get a Maitlant before anyone else.
In my head it seems like it be easier to design different cams and cheaper to produce those so you can get different things all with the same riser. I could be way wrong it's happend before but makes sense in my head lol. 

I'm not trying to knock anything I understand where he is coming from so please don't take that the wrong way.


----------



## faston2

nimrod1034 said:


> Rob should design a bow like the the DST from OK archery. Same riser for everybody.


Could you explain a little more please? What do you mean by same riser? The OK DST 36 and 40 risers are different. The number of cutouts above the shelf differs from one to the other. I'm a little confused by what you mean.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kwruppi

faston2 said:


> Could you explain a little more please? What do you mean by same riser? The OK DST 36 and 40 risers are different. The number of cutouts above the shelf differs from one to the other. I'm a little confused by what you mean.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


He means the possibility of using one riser for lh and rh, because the riser is symmetrical. The bow costs in Germany 1470€ without string suppressor and alpha shocks and is by far not such a beauty than the session or Zeus. So no better choice than Maitland.:wink:


----------



## nimrod1034

Yeah I just ment same riser for a left and right handed shooter. Since it is a shoot through riser. Not talking about different models. 

I really like the looks of the session I havnt seen a Maitland bow I didn't like.

As a lefty I just like the idea of the shoot through risers.


----------



## maitland

I do have lefty Session available. Lefty Zeus are all spoken for. I will produce more for 2013 so if you can let me know early, I will always build one special for you. I am a lefty as well and when I do the numbers, 5% leftys is what I get so we are the black sheep of the industry . I am working on a shoot-thru cable system and should have those available late next year. These will be very limited and a little more expensive because of the time and components involved but I think that between the stiffness of our target bows and this cable system, there will be a few happy target archers. Every year I will have some great stuff as I love to design target bows as well as hunting bows. I am a target bow addict!


----------



## nimrod1034

maitland said:


> I do have lefty Session available. Lefty Zeus are all spoken for. I will produce more for 2013 so if you can let me know early, I will always build one special for you. I am a lefty as well and when I do the numbers, 5% leftys is what I get so we are the black sheep of the industry . I am working on a shoot-thru cable system and should have those available late next year. These will be very limited and a little more expensive because of the time and components involved but I think that between the stiffness of our target bows and this cable system, there will be a few happy target archers. Every year I will have some great stuff as I love to design target bows as well as hunting bows. I am a target bow addict!


Great thanks. I wasn't complaining about anything at all I know we are the small minority. You have to supply what is more in demand and their are so many hours in a day lol. 
I have 2 of your bows already.


----------



## roosclan

maitland said:


> I do have lefty Session available. Lefty Zeus are all spoken for. I will produce more for 2013 so if you can let me know early, I will always build one special for you. I am a lefty as well and when I do the numbers, 5% leftys is what I get so we are the black sheep of the industry .


I hear you on that! As a fellow lefty, I have to say that a shoot through riser would simplify things for you greatly. All risers of a certain model would be the same and all you would have to make lefty versions of would be the cams -- unless of course you get a license for binaries, in which case you just flip them end for end and _really_ simplify your manufacturing. You could even make them smoother binaries so they feel like your VTR cams and still get impressive speeds...

Just think Rob: 
~1 riser per model instead of 2.
~2 cams for each bow, not 4. 
~less machining/production costs and time.
~less specified inventory.
~all customers taken care of whether righty or lefty!


----------



## nimrod1034

roosclan said:


> I hear you on that! As a fellow lefty, I have to say that a shoot through riser would simplify things for you greatly. All risers of a certain model would be the same and all you would have to make lefty versions of would be the cams -- unless of course you get a license for binaries, in which case you just flip them end for end and _really_ simplify your manufacturing. You could even make them smoother binaries so they feel like your VTR cams and still get impressive speeds...
> 
> Just think Rob:
> ~1 riser per model instead of 2.
> ~2 cams for each bow, not 4.
> ~less machining/production costs and time.
> ~less specified inventory.
> ~all customers taken care of whether righty or lefty!


You worded that waaay better then I did lol. It's been one of those days. 

If you did a shoot through riser with shoot through cables then it's exact same bow for both.


----------



## roosclan

nimrod1034 said:


> You worded that waaay better then I did lol. It's been one of those days.
> 
> If you did a shoot through riser with shoot through cables then it's exact same bow for both.


Shoot through cables on a hunting bow, though...?


----------



## C Doyle 88

maitland said:


> I am working on a shoot-thru cable system and should have those available late next year. These will be very limited and a little more expensive because of the time and components involved but I think that between the stiffness of our target bows and this cable system, there will be a few happy target archers. Every year I will have some great stuff as I love to design target bows as well as hunting bows. I am a target bow addict!


What wheels are you using ????

Cec


----------



## nimrod1034

roosclan said:


> Shoot through cables on a hunting bow, though...?


No not the hunting bow. Well not for me at least. I really don't want to be sitting in a treestand and hit cable with the broadhead.


----------



## red44

roosclan said:


> Shoot through cables on a hunting bow, though...?


Heck yes, why not? Most hunting situations only call for one arrow anyway. Having had a couple, you get used to loading the arrow backwards, becomes second nature. personally I only care for it to be a dual cam shoot thru 4 cable system, but a shoot thru riser makes it ambidexterous so I understand the intrerest there.


----------



## maitland

The average hunter would not accept a shoot-thru riser. It is also expensive to produce so lots of negatives for a hunting situation. There are a lot of target archers that will not shoot a riser like that either so its a small market for a shoot-thru riser. I guess if we all had an arm growing out of our chest with two thumbs on each hand, this design would be popular. A shoot-thru riser and cable system have been around for years, and if the interest was there,you would see a lot more on the range. Two benefits are strength and right and left handed. The Zeus and Session are "strong" with very, very low flex so no need for the strength in this category. Left and right handed again, not every right hand archer wants to have a lefty option on his bow and visa versa. Its a tough call when reasoning as everyone has a different idea for a riser like this. As long as the bow is quality built, the arrow will hit the spot as it is the guy behind the wheel that is responsible for the hits and misses.


----------



## Exarcher GB

As Robert said, the market for a shoot-through riser is minute, restricted mainly to FITA target shooters. 

Whist nearly every target world record is held by a shoot-through, as Rob said 'it's the guy at the wheel' and those shooters would hold the records whatever bow they shot (they really should try a Maitland !). There are many top target shooters who prefer not to have a shoot-through due to the extra time it takes to 'load', espescially in the FITA team round where time on the shooting line is so limited.


----------



## bow_hunter44

maitland said:


> I do have lefty Session available. *Lefty Zeus are all spoken for*. I will produce more for 2013 so if you can let me know early, I will always build one special for you. I am a lefty as well and when I do the numbers, 5% leftys is what I get so we are the black sheep of the industry


One of those lefty Zues' would be mine, right Rob  - black sheep that we are!


----------



## nimrod1034

Exarcher GB said:


> As Robert said, the market for a shoot-through riser is minute, restricted mainly to FITA target shooters.
> 
> Whist nearly every target world record is held by a shoot-through, as Rob said 'it's the guy at the wheel' and those shooters would hold the records whatever bow they shot (they really should try a Maitland !). There are many top target shooters who prefer not to have a shoot-through due to the extra time it takes to 'load', espescially in the FITA team round where time on the shooting line is so limited.


I think their could be a chance the demand would grow if it was more mainstream and more people saw them or knew about it. Most of the average recreational archers have probably never seen one. I've never even held anything like that. But for it to become more widespread and popular someone would have to make it popular for the hunters since its a much bigger market. 

Problem is one the cost to design make and try to sell something that is pretty different. The average person won't take the chance on it if the price can't compete with all the others. It wouldn't be very economical for Rob to make one. It would be a huge risk since he does have a smaller outfit probably couldn't absorb it if it didn't work out.


----------



## C Doyle 88

maitland said:


> The average hunter would not accept a shoot-thru riser. It is also expensive to produce so lots of negatives for a hunting situation. There are a lot of target archers that will not shoot a riser like that either so its a small market for a shoot-thru riser. I guess if we all had an arm growing out of our chest with two thumbs on each hand, this design would be popular. A shoot-thru riser and cable system have been around for years, and if the interest was there,you would see a lot more on the range. Two benefits are strength and right and left handed. The Zeus and Session are "strong" with very, very low flex so no need for the strength in this category. Left and right handed again, not every right hand archer wants to have a lefty option on his bow and visa versa. Its a tough call when reasoning as everyone has a different idea for a riser like this. As long as the bow is quality built, the arrow will hit the spot as it is the guy behind the wheel that is responsible for the hits and misses.


If your talking about the reality of the market----and you only make 20 ea of the models that you offer (and you sell ALL of them ) what differance does the rest of the market place make
Now if you build ///create a one of a kind shoot through riser that shoots right or left handed a ( symetrical ) riser the w/options of shoot through cables or not you will have created a new market place and likely will need to build a few more bows of that model----give it some thaught -----but I would wait 'til you have your own CNC tools in house so you could do it justice and follow through with the intrest that you would create

Even though I disagree with your post this is a very positive comment

Cec


----------



## maitland

Cec, I would sell a few for sure as there is some interest in this design. But if I look at costs, by the time the cad drawings are completed, prototypes are analyzed and tested, production set-up time and then enough volume to just pay that back would be a huge risk. That's not even counting the brain power that was used prior to design the concept, labor to assemble, overheads, insurance, heck the FET tax alone on a bow like this would be around $200. It would be a $2000 bow before you knew it. And people wont spend this kind of money on something they cant try, and no dealer is going to stock a bow like this and so on. Its a tough one. It would be a fun project but you can see the vicious cycle .


----------



## C Doyle 88

maitland said:


> Cec, I would sell a few for sure as there is some interest in this design. But if I look at costs, by the time the cad drawings are completed, prototypes are analyzed and tested, production set-up time and then enough volume to just pay that back would be a huge risk. That's not even counting the brain power that was used prior to design the concept, labor to assemble, overheads, insurance, heck the FET tax alone on a bow like this would be around $200. It would be a $2000 bow before you knew it. And people wont spend this kind of money on something they cant try, and no dealer is going to stock a bow like this and so on. Its a tough one. It would be a fun project but you can see the vicious cycle .


You had mentioned it and caught my interest ---ya you're right --like my archery --I just see the fun part for me :wink:--but it would be a really fun project----

If you decide to do one give me a PM and maybe I can help shorten your journey---or not---maybe just add to the fun of it
Cec


----------



## C Doyle 88

up again


----------



## roosclan

Got to show my dad my Retribution today. Mom bought him an old Bear Whitetail II at an auction for $25, so we headed to the pro shop to get a new string and some arrows for it. Afterward I showed him the difference that 20+ years of technology brings about. Hopefully some day I can get him into a modern bow.


----------



## Hoythunter01

roosclan said:


> Got to show my dad my Retribution today. Mom bought him an old Bear Whitetail II at an auction for $25, so we headed to the pro shop to get a new string and some arrows for it. Afterward I showed him the difference that 20+ years of technology brings about. Hopefully some day I can get him into a modern bow.


That should be a Night and Day difference. I had a Whitetail II for my very first bow.


----------



## jambre

hey rob i am selling my red sues g3 my back up bow wife says i dont need three lol know of anyone that would like one havent shot it at all really


----------



## jhoyt

Back up.....

Last week we had a gentleman bring-in a Vector 32, brand new, for a set of strings....While he was deciding what color he wanted I asked if he would like to shoot a Halo...
Well, long story short, I know where there's a new Hoyt for sale and a very happy customer with a new Maitland....

These things just sell themselves! 

Thanks Rob, it's almost too easy


----------



## maitland

He has three Maitlands, so a back up bow for the back up bow. I like that !


----------



## faston2

maitland said:


> He has three Maitlands, so a back up bow for the back up bow. I like that !


Rob,

Can a person have too many? 

Anticipating next year already! :zip:


----------



## faston2

faston2 said:


> Rob,
> 
> Can a person have too many?
> 
> Anticipating next year already! :zip:


.....while quoting myself.

I might need another one or four. :embara:


----------



## cory2011

I have four maitlands 2011 retty 2011 Zeus 2012 halo 2012 session. I am thinking of selling the 2011 Zeus target black chrome vtr's and carbon wrapped limbs 55-65 limbs. Anyone interested shoot me a pm I will send pics. It also has Jim's custom strings on it and is in new condition. Letting her go for $ 450.00.


----------



## C Doyle 88

Cory--tell me that it isn't a lefty cuz I'd feel real bad after just moving and can't buy anything that won't cut grass---5 acre's of it 

Cec


----------



## compoundbow84

Got the message, that my session is on the way to Germany.

Rob you definitely made my day.


----------



## cory2011

Sorry C Doyle it's a righty.


----------



## C Doyle 88

I figured it was---thanks for the notes---maybe a 011 Zeus will come up later in the season when I'll be more ready// did want another lefty last yr but someone we all know ran out :mg:

Cec


----------



## C Doyle 88

WOW---back up even if there's no one there


----------



## NEVADAPRO

*Sorry.....*

im at large rodent land.......I mean.....Disneyland!

Hey Rob, is there a green Session ready to head to Vegas yet? Just checking!

Thanks Bud!





C Doyle 88 said:


> WOW---back up even if there's no one there


----------



## Sagittarius

maitland said:


> I do have lefty Session available. Lefty Zeus are all spoken for. I will produce more for 2013 so if you can let me know early, I will always build one special for you. I am a lefty as well and when I do the numbers, 5% leftys is what I get so we are the black sheep of the industry . I am working on a shoot-thru cable system and should have those available late next year. These will be very limited and a little more expensive because of the time and components involved but I think that between the stiffness of our target bows and this cable system, there will be a few happy target archers. Every year I will have some great stuff as I love to design target bows as well as hunting bows. I am a target bow addict!




Rob, are you talking a shoot through with 3 track cams or a shoot through cable system for use with your current cams ?
I'm sure, you know which type I prefer.


----------



## alaz

maitland said:


> I do have lefty Session available. Lefty Zeus are all spoken for. I will produce more for 2013 so if you can let me know early, I will always build one special for you. I am a lefty as well and when I do the numbers, 5% leftys is what I get so we are the black sheep of the industry . *I am working on a shoot-thru cable system and should have those available late next year. These will be very limited and a little more expensive because of the time and components involved but I think that between the stiffness of our target bows and this cable system, there will be a few happy target archers*. Every year I will have some great stuff as I love to design target bows as well as hunting bows. I am a target bow addict!


I am looking forward to hearing more about this!


----------



## Exarcher GB

Hopefully my Session will arrive soon and I wondered if the sting stop was really necessary ?

The first thing I did on all my Hoyts was to take it off as I've seen far too many move during tournaments and cost people points.

What purpose do they serve ? I'm sure Robert's string stop is far superior to the Hoyt standard, but is it an intregal part of the way the bow shoots or can I take it off ?


----------



## NEVADAPRO

I personally would always shoot with it in place. Rob's design won't move! 2013's design will be even better!!!! 

With the string stop in place, the timing is more solid and secure. With just the limb stop in place, and the string stop not in place, you can pull through the bottom cam once the limb stop hits! It is not much, but enough. God Bless


----------



## a/c guy

I think he's talkimg about the "STS" string stop, not the cable stop.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

I thought that at first, but I couldn't imagine the string stop (sts) moving and causing issues!! All of my bows have shot the same, with or without the sts. Either way, hopefully, his question has been answered!!!LOL!!! God Bless


QUOTE=a/c guy;1064473254]I think he's talkimg about the "STS" string stop, not the cable stop.[/QUOTE]


----------



## a/c guy

NEVADAPRO said:


> I thought that at first, but I couldn't imagine the string stop (sts) moving and causing issues!! All of my bows have shot the same, with or without the sts. Either way, hopefully, his question has been answered!!!LOL!!! God Bless
> 
> 
> I know Matt is not a fan of the string stop.


----------



## DLJ

Ha ha, Ex-Archer beat me to it

I've got a Zeus G3 on its way to sunny (rainy) England

a couple of questions

1. STS string stop, anyone take theirs off...any noticable difference (I generally don' like them)

2. Cable slide, the one on the Zeus G3 (and I assume the Session) is tiny. is this a Maitland Original, anyone changed it out for a simms cable slide (expect some yoke tuning needed)

3. Anyone seem any wear on the cable slide? I know when the arms that go over the cable rod start to curve out with the simms then it's time to change it

thanks guys

Dean


----------



## C Doyle 88

I don't use the STS on either of my Mait'ys ---like Matt says ---you read the shot better w/o it on ---no shock at all --just a feel for the shot it's self--( reading your own form ) --some of which is lost with the STS ---

Enjoy your new Mait'ys Cuz they are just a joy to shoot

Cec


----------



## maitland

Finally able to come up for air! The only reason I have the string suppressor installed is to calm the string a bit. I would recommend shooting without it but there is a bit of string twang as with most longer ATA bows. To get rid of the twang, you can install a few nock sets with heat shrink or some other type of string silencer that doesn't separate the strands. This will quiet it down and reduce some of the "after the shot" string oscillation. I have always looked at a target bow as just the foundation to build on as each archer has a unique style and feel for their bow unlike a hunting bow built for stealth.


----------



## maitland

Pic of the new Green color on the Session!


----------



## bow_hunter44

maitland said:


> Pic of the new Green color on the Session!
> View attachment 1400214


:jaw:


----------



## jambre

Thats awesome color rob do u know of anyone wanting that backup zues g3 willing to take offers


----------



## T0mahawk

Very nice Rob, can't wait to have it turn up on my doorstep. If that is mine that is haha.


----------



## Ozzy

maitland said:


> Pic of the new Green color on the Session!
> View attachment 1400214


That green is simply superb.
Not usually a fan of green, but that - 

& of course the Session is rather nice & all. :thumbs_up


----------



## alaz

maitland said:


> Pic of the new Green color on the Session!
> View attachment 1400214


that green is very nice!


----------



## DLJ

maitland said:


> Finally able to come up for air! The only reason I have the string suppressor installed is to calm the string a bit. I would recommend shooting without it but there is a bit of string twang as with most longer ATA bows. To get rid of the twang, you can install a few nock sets with heat shrink or some other type of string silencer that doesn't separate the strands. This will quiet it down and reduce some of the "after the shot" string oscillation. I have always looked at a target bow as just the foundation to build on as each archer has a unique style and feel for their bow unlike a hunting bow built for stealth.



Hi Rob

many thanks for the reply, looking forward to getting my hands on the Zeus

cheers

Dean


----------



## C Doyle 88

maitland said:


> Pic of the new Green color on the Session!
> View attachment 1400214


That's a really cool JUNGLE CAMO "Rob"---:wink:


----------



## [email protected]

got to shoot a Zeus at a local shop in cali and wanted to say they are nice bows.


----------



## rsarns

Anyone have a session they are looking to sell? :tongue:


----------



## C Doyle 88

To the top and a fun safe 4th of July to all

Cec


----------



## NEVADAPRO

I'm back from Large Rodent Land..............please tell me that is MINE!!!!???????????? Is that the **** Green? Is it MINE.....IS IT MIIIIIIINNNNNNNEEEEEEE!!!!!????????????????????????





maitland said:


> Pic of the new Green color on the Session!
> View attachment 1400214


----------



## USNarcher

Settle down Todd. Oh by the way, you have managed to piss off Mrs. Bomar. You might want to let her know whatever it is that you was supposed to get back to her on.

For any of you that want to try out the new Bomar cable stops on your Maitlands, they work great. They take the small one and they will change your timing. Trust me you don't want to put one on and try to shoot spots without tuning.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Not sure what I've done to piss her off since I've been on vacation for 2 weeks and have been dealing with the loss of my wifes dad and all of his estate and trust issues.....I've been to Atlantic City twice in the last 2 months and to three different cities in California about 3 times in that same time period dealing with these issues!! How do you PISS someone off over a tiny piece of metal? Anyway.....


----------



## DLJ

USNarcher said:


> For any of you that want to try out the new Bomar cable stops on your Maitlands, they work great. They take the small one and they will change your timing. Trust me you don't want to put one on and try to shoot spots without tuning.


Hey USNarcher

what would be the advantages of using a bomar stop over the regular Maitland one?

thanks

Dean


----------



## USNarcher

It does actually get an even more solid wall. I need to do more experimenting after I get a longer module. I don't really think that it is needed but I just want to experiment. If you didn't want to use the limb stop and just cable stops it really makes it solid.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Todd is right... Family first, then the piddly stuff comes next. I'm sure she'll survive a few more days. Safe travels Todd.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Thanks Mike! I think I know what she might be unhappy about......I was supposed to send the first stop that she sent me back to her. Then I had a friend that wanted to try the stop on his bow, so I sent the $20 + shipping back to her via Paypal. Problem is, when we go home from our trip, we found out that my Paypal account had been frozen because an IDIOT that I sold a watch to said that the watch was broken and they filed a claim against me!! Of course I get the watch back and it is working perfectly!! They either had buyers remorse or just couldn't afford it!! Either way....I got screwed!!! So all of the payments that I sent out via Paypal.....were never sent out!!!! So I owe the Bomar's $20 + shipping!! So it's my fault but I still don't think that is a reason for them to talk to other people about it like they did with Matt!!! It will be taken care of.

God bless, Todd





Hoythunter01 said:


> Todd is right... Family first, then the piddly stuff comes next. I'm sure she'll survive a few more days. Safe travels Todd.


----------



## razorbuck87

I really want to try out a maitland bad! I live near joplin, mo and there are no dealers anywhere close to me. I made a trip to nashville and tried to check out some maitlands at a dealer in arkansas, but he said they had set up a dealership but had never even ordered one. Seriously? Is there anyone who shoots a maitland that frequents 3d shoots in the southwest missouri area that would be willing to let me shoot your bow?


----------



## faston2

razorbuck87 said:


> I really want to try out a maitland bad! I live near joplin, mo and there are no dealers anywhere close to me. I made a trip to nashville and tried to check out some maitlands at a dealer in arkansas, but he said they had set up a dealership but had never even ordered one. Seriously? Is there anyone who shoots a maitland that frequents 3d shoots in the southwest missouri area that would be willing to let me shoot your bow?


I might try to hit the Marmaton Bottoms 3d on the 22nd near Nevada. I probably won't know for sure till early that morning if I can find someone to come in early at the FD. Coming from the KC area. I have a Zeus and a Halo 34. 27" draw and 60 lbs. I also go visit family back home in Ft. Scott (45 minutes from you) every other week (usually on weekdays though and usually just for the day. Send me a pm if you're interested. I will probably be down in F.S. sometime betweent the 17th and 20th to visit.


----------



## duc




----------



## duc




----------



## compoundbow84

Just receive my session yesterday. What a bow. Won´t get on the range till next week. But can´t wait for that. 

Love the riser. Can´t wait for the faces of the other shooters in my club. 

Thanks Rob for this great bow.


----------



## roosclan

duc said:


> View attachment 1406842


sweet looking rigs! I can't tell, though, if those are white, or clearcoated raw risers.


----------



## duc

White


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Are they a custom color or did you have them done? Either way...nice job!!!




duc said:


> White
> View attachment 1407172


----------



## Ozzy

arrived yesterday.
The first Maitland here in Adelaide, South Australia. 
So worth the wait. What a sweet bow. Should cause quite a stir amongst all the Hoytheads methinks.:wink:


----------



## cory2011

Nice looking rig Ozzy


----------



## Ozzy

cory2011 said:


> Nice looking rig Ozzy


Thanks Cory.
The blue is even better than I had wished for.

Shibuya Sight
Specialty Scope
TT 1 Rest
& my lovely Fiberbow S3 Stabilizers


----------



## Ronin Conan

That green is beautiful! Out of curiosity, is it possible to decrease the letoff even further on the aggressor cam? To, say, 50-55%?


----------



## maitland

Hey Guys, I have lots of shooter bows shipping out on Monday. Left and right hand. Shipping has been non stop and thank you for being so patient because 3 Weeks behind schedule is hard for me to swallow. Once the bow is in your hand, I am hoping you will forget about the wait . Also if you have a 2011 Zeus with the VTR cams and would like to convert over to the Aggressor, I have a limited amount of cams set aside just for this. The cams are the only thing you need to change, no need for new strings or limbs. The kits will replace only the small VTR bows (the most common) with the 12 hole cable stop upper cam. PM me or email me if you are interested. Other than that, lets see some pics!


----------



## rsarns

Rob,
With the special setup that Tim has on his bow, what kind of FPS gain did he get? A swag or ballpark figure will work.  Us finger shooters want to know.....
Here is a pic of the 2011 Zeus, had it out getting ready for the WSAA State Target shoot this weekend. Need to take the sidebar off for bowhunter class but it is shooting great.


----------



## azflyman

maitland said:


> Also if you have a 2011 Zeus with the VTR cams and would like to convert over to the Aggressor, I have a limited amount of cams set aside just for this. The cams are the only thing you need to change, no need for new strings or limbs. The kits will replace only the small VTR bows (the most common) with the 12 hole cable stop upper cam. PM me or email me if you are interested. Other than that, lets see some pics!


I have just that. What would the advantage be in the Agressor vs VTR cans be?


----------



## roosclan

azflyman said:


> I have just that. What would the advantage be in the Agressor vs VTR cans be?


smoother, believe it or not.


----------



## azflyman

roosclan said:


> smoother, believe it or not.


How can that be? Does not seem possible.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

The cam is a bit smoother, but the big improvement is in the "Limb Draw Stop"!!! The wall is even more solid than before, but you don't have you use the limb stop if you want a little softer wall.......not much softer....but softer!! 




azflyman said:


> How can that be? Does not seem possible.


----------



## azflyman

Sorry, I had to show her off. She is a shooter fo sho. The SABO sight is a bit of a booger to set up but let me tell ya the results are very repeatable and if you have any, and I mean any torque at all you will know it.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

3 days????? Well, let's get this back to the top!!!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Ttt


----------



## cory2011

Hi Todd, hows that inside out treating you?


----------



## C Doyle 88

Hey all ---does anyone have an extra left hand #2 mod set for a VTR lg (Retty)
Also looking for any left hand VTX or VTR that will do 27"dl on my ZEUS

Give me a PM if you have something please 

Cec


----------



## maitland

Cec, I have those.


C Doyle 88 said:


> Hey all ---does anyone have an extra left hand #2 mod set for a VTR lg (Retty)
> Also looking for any left hand VTX or VTR that will do 27"dl on my ZEUS
> 
> Give me a PM if you have something please
> 
> Cec


----------



## maitland

Guys, check out our new Reno film dipper www.hoggskinz.com These guys are close by the shop and have some great pattern options. I will be using some of these as a custom for next year as the turnaround times will be fantastic.


----------



## rsarns

rsarns said:


> Rob,
> With the special setup that Tim has on his bow, what kind of FPS gain did he get? A swag or ballpark figure will work.  Us finger shooters want to know.....
> Here is a pic of the 2011 Zeus, had it out getting ready for the WSAA State Target shoot this weekend. Need to take the sidebar off for bowhunter class but it is shooting great.


The Zeus and I worked out pretty well, winning and setting both 1 and 2 day State records. Now Rob, whats the time frame on a Session and what 43" ATA were you talking about on the finger forum? Oh yeah, the Zeus got lots of looks by the finger shooters, and most held or shot it... they were really interested in the stats on a Session.... wish I had one to show it off...


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Believe it or not, I have not had much of a chance to shoot it!! Been working on family stuff....................................................................A LOT!!!!

How's the ONLY working for you? 




cory2011 said:


> Hi Todd, hows that inside out treating you?


----------



## C Doyle 88

maitland said:


> Cec, I have those.


Hey Rob ---sent you an email--did you get it
Cec


----------



## cory2011

NEVADAPRO said:


> Believe it or not, I have not had much of a chance to shoot it!! Been working on family stuff....................................................................A LOT!!!!
> 
> How's the ONLY working for you?


It's working I am back and forth with the only and my tru ball HT.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

2nd page again!!!????? TTT


----------



## maitland

Everyone is chatting over on the Maitland customer group facebook page.


----------



## rsarns

Or counting our pennies to see if we can afford a new Session now and another in a few months....


----------



## C Doyle 88

Up-Up-good morning


----------



## Hit-em

maitland said:


> Guys, check out our new Reno film dipper www.hoggskinz.com These guys are close by the shop and have some great pattern options. I will be using some of these as a custom for next year as the turnaround times will be fantastic.


Rob,
I really like the looks of the Venom pattern that they're going to be offering ..Would this be a pattern that would be available for the 2013 bows ?
I think the Venom in Green would look awesome on my 2013 Zeus :wink:


----------



## bowmanxx

The venom pattern is very large and unless they make a smaller version it wont look good on a bow.


Hit-em said:


> Rob,
> I really like the looks of the Venom pattern that they're going to be offering ..Would this be a pattern that would be available for the 2013 bows ?
> I think the Venom in Green would look awesome on my 2013 Zeus :wink:


----------



## Hit-em

bowmanxx said:


> The venom pattern is very large and unless they make a smaller version it wont look good on a bow.


I thought it was fairly small that's why I liked it ..I figured the smaller pattern would good on a bow 
It looks small on the website ?????


----------



## C Doyle 88

Ttt


----------



## j.d.m.

Can I get the new agressor cams for a retribution? I want to have the draw stops and as smooth as a cam as I can. Just wandering if the new cams would fit the retty is all.


----------



## C Doyle 88

j.d.m. said:


> Can I get the new agressor cams for a retribution? I want to have the draw stops and as smooth as a cam as I can. Just wandering if the new cams would fit the retty is all.


They should fit the same as the VTR cams ( I believe ) They have a limb stop for a more solid hold 
If your Retty has the VTX cams there will be a very big differance ---cuz they work the limbs differently---as they VTR's do

Hope that helps
Cec


----------



## roosclan

C Doyle 88 said:


> They should fit the same as the VTR cams ( I believe ) They have a limb stop for a more solid hold
> If your Retty has the VTX cams there will be a very big differance ---cuz they work the limbs differently---as they VTR's do
> 
> Hope that helps
> Cec


The Aggressor cams will probably require new limbs, just as the VTR cams did, if you're switching from VTX cams. Switching from VTR to Aggressor won't.


----------



## C Doyle 88

AM ====Let's shoot


----------



## maitland

Tim, that pattern is fantastic but it is a large pattern. I think they make a smaller one, I will find out.


----------



## Hit-em

Rob,
Thanks buddy ...
If I can get it in a smaller pattern I've got some ideas I want to bounce off you...


----------



## NEVADAPRO

TTT for the Maitland Nation!!!


----------



## 152732

Best bow I have had so far 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hoythunter01

maitland said:


> Guys, check out our new Reno film dipper www.hoggskinz.com These guys are close by the shop and have some great pattern options. I will be using some of these as a custom for next year as the turnaround times will be fantastic.


Should have the dash of my truck done in this....


----------



## C Doyle 88

einar said:


> Best bow I have had so far
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


Beautiful---thanks for sharing-!!!!

Cec


----------



## faston2

Qualified 6th at the Cabelas Archery Classic/C.B.A. 3d in Kansas City today with my Zeus. Lackluster performance by me in the head to head shoot down. It did help me secure my decision to bump my EZ7 to the bench for hunting season however. :wink: 

I love this Zeus!


----------



## kwruppi

Hello Maitland Community would like to show you from Germany my last toy. It´s a Maitland Session 58lb 28,8" DL anodized in the beautiful sunset orange. Easy to draw, stable to hold.
What do you think is the ACE430 27,5" only arrow tube and 100gr. point the right choice.


----------



## C Doyle 88

kwruppi said:


> Hello Maitland Community would like to show you from Germany my last toy. It´s a Maitland Session 58lb 28,8" DL anodized in the beautiful sunset orange. Easy to draw, stable to hold.
> What do you think is the ACE430 27,5" only arrow tube and 100gr. point the right choice.
> 
> View attachment 1426306
> View attachment 1426308


Thanks for letting us see that goood looking Session----
If you think you may be a little underspined just take the DW down 1/2 turn at a time 'til it gets better or not --but if you are banging them together at 70m right now, I'd bet your right on with your choice---

Cec


----------



## C Doyle 88

Back up so we can look at those bows ONE MORE TIME !!!!
:tongue:


----------



## jambre

2012 maitland zues 600 plus ahipping anone ?


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Ttt


----------



## C Doyle 88

Morning all, take that ZEUS out for some exercizzz


----------



## Exarcher GB

A plea to all you Maitland shooters with experience of the Agressor Cam.....

How can I decrease the let-off (increase the holding weight) of my Session ?...... It's holding at 14lbs at the moment (60lb peak) ..... and Im looking for 20 lb+ if possible !

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## lasse5214

Nice bows  I am looking for a indoor 50# 27,75" bow.
Witch Maitland would do best and what is the prices?

Lasse


----------



## C Doyle 88

Exarcher GB said:


> A plea to all you Maitland shooters with experience of the Agressor Cam.....
> 
> How can I decrease the let-off (increase the holding weight) of my Session ?...... It's holding at 14lbs at the moment (60lb peak) ..... and Im looking for 20 lb+ if possible !
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paul


Check out the web site you can see that the cams can be ordered with 75% modules (as your's must have) or the 65% modules that will give you near 20lbs holding with 60# peak wt----

So just give Rob an Email or a call/ or a PM and he can tell what to do to get your new Mods at 65% 

Cec


----------



## Exarcher GB

C Doyle 88 said:


> Check out the web site you can see that the cams can be ordered with 75% modules (as your's must have) or the 65% modules that will give you near 20lbs holding with 60# peak wt----
> 
> So just give Rob an Email or a call/ or a PM and he can tell what to do to get your new Mods at 65%
> 
> Cec


I've had an e-mail from Robert and it turns out that the let-off is adjustable by varying both cable length and the excentric lower cable stop....... The modules control draw length only


----------



## C Doyle 88

You're right GB ---I do still have a problem with adjusting cams at less than full rap to the flats on both cams----

These are soo adjustable that you can bring the bow to your needs with every part (almost) 
Good shoot'n
Cec


----------



## jonj480

Hey guys, been a while since I been on here. My father had a 4 wheeler accident when he was visiting here at the end of march and ended up breaking his back and needed to get surgery to get it fused. He is better now, walking again and back to his home in NJ. 

Now that he is better, I am looking forward to a great hunting season. Passed the marksmanship test yesterday with my Retribution and will be one of the 400 hunters on a controlled management hunt in the Hamilton County, OH parks program. I was able to take 3 does in the program last year (with my Ret, of course) which guaranteed me a spot this year pending the marksmanship test (you have to qualify annually). 

Unfortunately, I got my Zeus all set up to compete this year and never had the chance to get out with it with everything going on . Hopefully I'll get it out for indoor this winter or trade it for another ret for a hunting season backup. Still like to get my hands on a Halo if I can scrape the $ together, the reviews I've seen so far have made my mouth water...

Congrats to all the Maitland shooters tearing up the competitions this summer! Looks like you guys have been doing well! Just wanted to check in and say "hi" as I haven't been on here in a while. Looking forward to another great hunting season, you can bet pretty soon there will be plenty of pictures of dead animals with an ugly dude with a beautiful bow poppin up on here soon. 

Great job on the new bows this year Rob, they look awesome. Hope to get my hands on one soon, but even if I don't, I have never had more confidence in a hunting bow than I do with my Ret. good luck guys, should be on here a little more often now. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BROX

Anybody shooting a Zues for hunter class? How's it treating you?


----------



## DLJ

Exarcher GB said:


> I've had an e-mail from Robert and it turns out that the let-off is adjustable by varying both cable length and the excentric lower cable stop....... The modules control draw length only


Care to share...

still waiting on my Zeus G3 but at 50# will likely want to up holding weight a tad


----------



## C Doyle 88

DLJ said:


> Care to share...
> 
> still waiting on my Zeus G3 but at 50# will likely want to up holding weight a tad


It's just to add a little more holding wt if the 75% letoff is a little light for you ---just set the limb stop adead of the full wrap on the mod on the top cam---( the bottom should still be full to the flat--I believe)

Cec


----------



## faston2

BROX said:


> Anybody shooting a Zues for hunter class? How's it treating you?


Shooting it for hunting this year. Does that count?:wink: 

I had been shooting my Apex 7 for 3D this year in the open class. Last week, I threw a Hogg-It on my Zeus and went to a shoot where it was a timed event. Set up like a pop up, but the targets were stationary. Qualified 6th with it, having never shot a timed event before as well as not having shot pins in a 3D but a handful of times in the last 10 years. 

I'd say it should treat you right if you love the bow. Wish I would have taken it yesterday to a shoot instead of my Apex. Probably would have been higher than 4th:wink: That's what I get for not taking the Zeus (LOL).


----------



## DLJ

C Doyle 88 said:


> It's just to add a little more holding wt if the 75% letoff is a little light for you ---just set the limb stop adead of the full wrap on the mod on the top cam---( the bottom should still be full to the flat--I believe)
> 
> Cec


Thanks Cec

once I get the bow I may actually understand what you mean (;o)


----------



## faston2

Only about 6 weeks away!!!!!!!:dancing:

Who else has got their hunting rig ready?


----------



## C Doyle 88

Another good looking Zeus----lets take it out and LIMB'r it up 

Cec


----------



## C Doyle 88

Thanks Rob --both of my new setups are working for me very well and I'm coming back very quickly  
We do need to talk some more about the OLD MAN bow posibilities---call it the crutch--if you want but when you are down/hurt it doesn't matter just so we can keep shooting 'til all gets better ---bet there are thousands of us every year that need one at some time and to keep on hand or just switch to for what ever reason
Thanks again !!!
Cec


----------



## C Doyle 88

Back up--!!


----------



## nimrod1034

is their a difference in string lengths with the large Vtr cams and the Small VTR cams on a retribution?


----------



## a/c guy

nimrod1034 said:


> is their a difference in string lengths with the large Vtr cams and the Small VTR cams on a retribution?


String length is differant, control and buss cables are the same.


----------



## nimrod1034

Do you know what the string length would be?


----------



## C Doyle 88

nimrod1034 said:


> Do you know what the string length would be?


On the web site the chart says 3in diff large to small cams for the Zeus, so the wrap is the same it is likely also 3in see the site--

http://www.maitlandusa.com/support.html

Cec


----------



## maitland

Ok guys, I need some staff shooters for the Halo31. Hunting staff for sure to have some successful harvest shots with their bows. Who's interested? I need hunters for representation and this is the entry level for the staff going into next year.PM me here or email me at [email protected]. Season is close.


----------



## RamRock

Work won't Alow any hunting for me this year!, but I have A LOT of Spots to punch with this one, Great feeling bow! Thanks for the trade Cory ,,


----------



## jmann28

RamRock said:


> Work won't Alow any hunting for me this year!, but I have A LOT of Spots to punch with this one, Great feeling bow! Thanks for the trade Cory ,,
> View attachment 1438442



Wow that's a lot of weight you're running on the back bar. How much up front?


----------



## RamRock

jmann28 said:


> Wow that's a lot of weight you're running on the back bar. How much up front?


I have 19oz rear and 8oz up front. On a 30/14 platinum set


----------



## 12RingKing

What's up guys!?

Finally got in the Maitland game. Bought a Ratribution VTR off a guy here on AT.

Can't wait to get it and see how it shoots.

May have to get new mods, not 100% sure yet, but if anyone has any #1's they want to part with let me know.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Welcome to the Maitland Nation!!! Glad to have you aboard!! Please let us know if you have any questions (well...besides the one you already asked!!LOL!!) or tuning tips!!! And Rob should be able to help you with different mods!! God bless, Todd



12RingKing said:


> What's up guys!?
> 
> Finally got in the Maitland game. Bought a Ratribution VTR off a guy here on AT.
> 
> Can't wait to get it and see how it shoots.
> 
> May have to get new mods, not 100% sure yet, but if anyone has any #1's they want to part with let me know.


----------



## jonj480

12RingKing said:


> What's up guys!?
> 
> Finally got in the Maitland game. Bought a Ratribution VTR off a guy here on AT.
> 
> Can't wait to get it and see how it shoots.
> 
> May have to get new mods, not 100% sure yet, but if anyone has any #1's they want to part with let me know.


You are gonna love that bow! Best hunting bow I've ever owned. Once you get it the way you want it you will have a hard time putting it down. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 12RingKing

I hope so. It's got some stiff competition in my collection.

But I've wanted one for a year and some change now. Found a pretty good deal and had to take it. I just couldn't deny it anymore! lol


----------



## azflyman

maitland said:


> Ok guys, I need some staff shooters for the Halo31. Hunting staff for sure to have some successful harvest shots with their bows. Who's interested? I need hunters for representation and this is the entry level for the staff going into next year.PM me here or email me at [email protected]. Season is close.


Is that only for the Halo 31? I have been drooling over the Halo 34 for a while.


----------



## jhoyt

:bump2:


----------



## Bnbfishin

Please disregard the PM about payment that I sent you about payment on Sunday. I haven't heard back so I called this morning and talked to Mike in sales. He told me to email him the info and he would take it from there. Please let me know if all went through.
Thanks and looking forward to getting the Halo31 :thumbs_up


maitland said:


> Ok guys, I need some staff shooters for the Halo31. Hunting staff for sure to have some successful harvest shots with their bows. Who's interested? I need hunters for representation and this is the entry level for the staff going into next year.PM me here or email me at [email protected]. Season is close.


----------



## 12RingKing

Should be getting my retry in the mail tomorrow! Can't wait to put a few arrows through it.


----------



## gauge1972

im looking for a number one mod for my retribution to make it 27.5 draw i have i believe a number 3 if anyone is willing to trade , if not i would buy one


----------



## 12RingKing

I just looked for the same mod. Got it from Rob. I believe he probably still has some.


----------



## AK&HIboy

My halo 31 is on its way to WA.I can't wait for it to arrive, its everything a spot-n-stalk hunter could want in a rig.Rob is a class act as well if you have any questions about maitland he is very fast to reply back personally, that is the kind of service I look for and you won't find very often.Plus maitland bows are by far the best looking bows on the market in my opinion.


----------



## 12RingKing

I got the Retty I bought off the classies and the guy I bought it from took real good care of it. Really nice looking. Now time to tune!

Never had a hybrid type cam before. It's a little short in the valley and letoff right now. But I got the tuning chart for it off the webpage. If I have any questions I'll ask you guys.

Draws SMOOOOOOOOOTH as can be. I feel it's equal to my Invasion in the smoothness with the Invasion having a slight hump on the end and the Retty dosn't.


----------



## jonj480

You are gonna love it man. I had binaries for a long time, the learning curve took me a few too as far as tuning goes. The crazy thing is you will be able to get that bow EXACTLY how you want it. They are that adjustable. I have found that you can get the valley longer by going with a shorter mod, and adjusting your cam timing and the valley will feel like it does on the binaries that you are used to. The timing needs to be perfect or you will have some nock travel. Once you get it dialed in, you will be amazed. It won't be as fast as your invasion, but you will be able to hit your spot bent around a tree, hanging upside down, throw it on the ground pick it up and shoot it - still dead nuts. 

I have a 2010 Ret, and have dragged it thru the mud, banged it on a tree, rappelled down a cliff, had it covered in blood, and it is still dead on. I feel like I could hit a penny with it at 20 yards (yeah, I know but that's how I feel with it). Good luck with tuning. Plenty of dudes on here can help if you get stuck.


----------



## 12RingKing

I have a #1 mod coming to give me a touch more valley. Right now without tuning it at all it's pretty much got none. It's long on me though. 

I read the how to on the webpage. Is that a good place to start? Or is there any tricks that I need to know before starting. The weekend will be the time I get to play around with it.


----------



## azflyman

Never heard anything, guess it must just be the Halo 31, I will stick with my Z7.


----------



## Bnbfishin

Yes it is only for the Halo31


azflyman said:


> Never heard anything, guess it must just be the Halo 31, I will stick with my Z7.


----------



## 12RingKing

Does anyone know if Rob has 65# peak limbs available for the Halo model bows?


----------



## azflyman

Bnbfishin said:


> Yes it is only for the Halo31


Well, that's too bad, maybe a 2013 Halo 34 when they come out.


----------



## 12RingKing

Got to fling a few today out of the new to me retty.

Nice feel on the shot. Bow dosn't want to do much but just just a touch on the shot.

Had some vibe in the riser, but I havn't put any tuning time on it yet. I like the bow already. The draw is smooth. Only issue is I have no valley right now. I have #2 mods that I think I need to put on and see how they feel.


----------



## jonj480

It is gonna feel a little different. Once you get it tuned you will fall in love. Do you have the VTR cams? Mine is a VTX, but I tuned my Zeus with VTR cams. You can get whatever you want if you are willing to mess with it. If you get level nock travel you are good. Rob's design is very forgiving, there is not a lot of efficiency loss if your take poundage down, advance or retract your cams, etc. When I bought my Ret, I was shooting an Elite Z28, a GT500 and a Strother Vanquish. Once I got the Ret figured out, I sold all the rest. I could give you tuning advice from a hunter's perspective - but I know what I like... may not be the same for you. PM me and I may be able to help out.


----------



## 12RingKing

I like a valley. It dosn't have to be Elite big where you feel like you have to push the string down. I like it to keep me honest, a constant push pull. The way it is now there's zero valley.

I believe it's the 14 hole cam with the #3 mods on it right now. I think I'm going to put the #2's on it that I have on hand and see if I can't get a little more valley that way while I wait for my #1's to come it. Right now it's a little over an Inch long on me I believe.


----------



## 12RingKing

What strings are coming on the Halo's?

Does Rob make his own or use an outside vendor?


----------



## maitland

Hey guys, I will be on vacation next week and leaving this Saturday back on Friday. Got to do some Salmon fishing. I must have had well over 200 requests for the staff positions and my eyes are crossed. I will pick up where I left off on Friday. The guys that have been selected and have processed their bow will have them shipped this Friday. Enjoy and I will chat when I get back. Rob


----------



## mikey54

Stone Mt. Titanium I was told.


12RingKing said:


> What strings are coming on the Halo's?
> 
> Does Rob make his own or use an outside vendor?


----------



## AK&HIboy

*Halo 31*

HALO 31 Hunt hard, this bow was built for the woods and is everything I want in a hunting rig!


----------



## C Doyle 88

Thanks for showing your "31" AK--now go give it some exercise--:thumbs_up

Cec


----------



## Anynamewilldo

Halo is probably not in my future this year. Got a ret with vtx cams and love it. However I have short (27"-60#) and would like alitle more speed. What changes were made in 2011? Riser change? Grip change? How much speed could I realisticly pick up with the vtr cams for someone that has both? Is it worth making the switch?

I should say Im thinking of selling mine and getting the 2011,but any thoughts on the upgrade kit welcome to. I thought I read in the past there was better performance getting the 2011 vs the kit cause of limb differences.


----------



## C Doyle 88

If you like the '10 and don't mind the little extra wt of the riser---you may want to just hang on to it----the limbs that you have will be too light if you change to the VTR ( if you want to shoot the same DW) the ramp to the valley is a little steeper on the VTR ---the limbs are very responsive to lighter wt shafts so that is the best way to get more speed .
I have both cams VTX on my Zeus and VTR on my Retty and I would (will) put the VTX cams on my Ret as soon as I can --they are just more comfortable to this OLD man----the VTX cam allows me to shoot at least 5lbs more DW than the VTR cam will w/o getting grabbed when I relax to much or after a lot of arrows (I love to shoot a lot) specially with these bows 
Hope I helped --if I were you I would just get another one with VTR cams and that way you'll have backup and never be w/o a great bow to shoot

Cec



Anynamewilldo said:


> Halo is probably not in my future this year. Got a ret with vtx cams and love it. However I have short (27"-60#) and would like alitle more speed. What changes were made in 2011? Riser change? Grip change? How much speed could I realisticly pick up with the vtr cams for someone that has both? Is it worth making the switch?
> 
> I should say Im thinking of selling mine and getting the 2011,but any thoughts on the upgrade kit welcome to. I thought I read in the past there was better performance getting the 2011 vs the kit cause of limb differences.


----------



## roosclan

Anynamewilldo said:


> Halo is probably not in my future this year. Got a ret with vtx cams and love it. However I have short (27"-60#) and would like alitle more speed. What changes were made in 2011? Riser change? Grip change? How much speed could I realisticly pick up with the vtr cams for someone that has both? Is it worth making the switch?
> 
> I should say Im thinking of selling mine and getting the 2011,but any thoughts on the upgrade kit welcome to. I thought I read in the past there was better performance getting the 2011 vs the kit cause of limb differences.


The two best options:
1) buy 70# limbs from Rob for the VTX
2) buy a 2011 VTR

If you love the smoothness of the VTX cams, then keep those and get the 70# limbs.


----------



## Anynamewilldo

C Doyle 88 said:


> If you like the '10 and don't mind the little extra wt of the riser---you may want to just hang on to it----the limbs that you have will be too light if you change to the VTR ( if you want to shoot the same DW) the ramp to the valley is a little steeper on the VTR ---the limbs are very responsive to lighter wt shafts so that is the best way to get more speed .
> I have both cams VTX on my Zeus and VTR on my Retty and I would (will) put the VTX cams on my Ret as soon as I can --they are just more comfortable to this OLD man----the VTX cam allows me to shoot at least 5lbs more DW than the VTR cam will w/o getting grabbed when I relax to much or after a lot of arrows (I love to shoot a lot) specially with these bows
> Hope I helped --if I were you I would just get another one with VTR cams and that way you'll have backup and never be w/o a great bow to shoot
> 
> Cec


The riser is lighter on the 2011? Noticably ?


----------



## C Doyle 88

I believe they are a little lighter---but I wouldn't notice cuz I add more than a pound extra just for the mass 
I don't know how much he trimmed of for the 2011's but I believe he mentioned it back when the 11's first came out and it would be in here way back ??? likely under page 100 ??

Cec


----------



## Anynamewilldo

K. Doesnt matter how smooth it is I cant do much over 60# with my shoulders. Just seeing how much I would gain with the switch and what I might loss. The halo 31 looks sweet for a hunter of my size but with 1 1/2 months to hunting season it wont happen this year.


----------



## 12RingKing

Just messing with the retty.

Found out these bows are sensitive to slight weight changes near the cams on the string. I added 20 grains and gained a substantial amount of speed. I'll wait to post the numbers on it because it was getting low light and I was getting erratic numbers. But it was very pleasing!


----------



## AK&HIboy

*halo 31*

Got my last few items put on.I love these cams!!smooth even pull into a solid wall.


----------



## 12RingKing

How many have woke up for work and had to fling x couple before you left the house? 

That was me this morning. I just wanted to feel that draw cycle and grip in my hand. Feels really good!


----------



## RamRock

Hello guys, was messing around yesterday with the Session and Found that These Bowmar Drawstops fit the Bottom cam Very well,One of these Bowmar,s on bottom, added to the top stock limbstop..WOW . EVEN MORE solidity to the back wall IF that was possable!


----------



## 12RingKing

How many guys shoot with the top stop off your vtr? 

Any special reasons why?


----------



## Exarcher GB

I'm about to experiment with the top limb-stop off my Session with Agressor cam......

I've always triggered my release with a minutely small pull into the wall using the same right shoulder rotation as I used to start the shot when I shot recurve. I've found that with the upper limb stop there is absolutely no movement to be had and my release just doesn't break.

It might not work as I think it will and the release not going off may be another problem entirely.... time will tell !

Whilst posting this I have to add that my Session is the best bow I have ever shot..... It holds so well, and it's draw cycle is so smooth.... and the groups are to die for (when the release breaks !). I'm shooting personal bests almost every day with this bow at the moment, but I honestly think there's better to come !


----------



## 12RingKing

See. I like a solid wall. It's not as solid with it removed, and could be improved upon. 

I have a Retribution. I've been thinking about bomar stops, that could help out.


----------



## C Doyle 88

I do believe that you are onto somthing--cuz with two cable stops the pressure is very balanced between the cams as you pull a little more or a little less--but if you have one limb stop and one cable stop and you pull a little more than normal all the extra pressure has to go to the cam with the cable stop( nock travel ) ???




RamRock said:


> Hello guys, was messing around yesterday with the Session and Found that These Bowmar Drawstops fit the Bottom cam Very well,One of these Bowmar,s on bottom, added to the top stock limbstop..WOW . EVEN MORE solidity to the back wall IF that was possable!


----------



## C Doyle 88

^^^^ for Maitland


----------



## 12RingKing

Digging my Retty! Having fun messing with it for sure. Speeds are mroe respectable than I thought they would be given the reviews where people say they're not barn burners.

So far I'm consistantly getting 260-263 with a 410 grain arrow at 28 1/4" DL and about 40 grains on the string. Getting 288-290 with my flatlines, can't remember weight on it I'm thinking around 325 gns. All this at 59.5 lbs.

Still working on getting the poundage up slowly but surely. Think I may be having issues with the 8190 material the string is made out of. Slight volatility with it in this Texas heat.


----------



## roosclan

12RingKing said:


> Digging my Retty! Having fun messing with it for sure. Speeds are mroe respectable than I thought they would be given the reviews where people say they're not barn burners.
> 
> So far I'm consistantly getting 260-263 with a 410 grain arrow at 28 1/4" DL and about 40 grains on the string. Getting 288-290 with my flatlines, can't remember weight on it I'm thinking around 325 gns. All this at 59.5 lbs.


there's still speed left in there. My Retty has new strings & a tune by Breathn, and I'm getting 284fps with a 416gr arrow at 71# and 27.5" DL, with speed nocks on the string.


----------



## 12RingKing

I,ve got limbsaver dampeners on the strings that I'm messing with along with different weight dampeners of differnet brands. So fat they like the 21gns by the cams the best. I think I got my weight wrong too, more like 50 grains on the string.


----------



## 12RingKing

roosclan said:


> there's still speed left in there. My Retty has new strings & a tune by Breathn, and I'm getting 284fps with a 416gr arrow at 71# and 27.5" DL, with speed nocks on the string.


I also think my chrono is on the slow side. Chrono'd my Invasion at 292 when I've consistantly got 299-300 out of it through other chronos. So, it's all a guesing game right now. But even still, I'd have a couple more FPS to gain.


----------



## 12RingKing

I know you've posed pictures of your Retribution before, but can you post them again. I want to see the before and after pics of your Breathn Tune!


----------



## jmann28

My zues g3 just got here. These are some sick bows! Finish is as quality as it gets. Once I get it all setup, I'll post some pics.


----------



## roosclan

12RingKing said:


> I know you've posed pictures of your Retribution before, but can you post them again. I want to see the before and after pics of your Breathn Tune!


Of course!
Before:
Next G1 Vista (good choice by Rob to use it) stock string









After:
Harvest Moon camo, Breathn strings & tune:


----------



## Ronin Conan

roosclan said:


> After:
> Harvest Moon camo, Breathn strings & tune:


Very nice!


----------



## cory2011

Ttt


----------



## 12RingKing

I can't see your Harvest Moon bow! says image down.


----------



## C Doyle 88

^^^^^
Maitland


----------



## roosclan

12RingKing said:


> I can't see your Harvest Moon bow! says image down.


What about now? I can see it fine at the moment. I know photobucket has been having some issues lately.


----------



## 12RingKing

Nope still can't see it. The suspense is building!


----------



## C Doyle 88

^Maitland^


----------



## roosclan

If other folks can see the pic, then I would say it has to be some setting on your computer. What browser are you using?


----------



## 12RingKing

Explorer....IDK what the problem is.

On a side note.......

Are all the VTR mods red in color and similar looking?

I ordered some #1 mods and they were black and don't match the other 2 sets I have. I'm thinking they may have mixed up my order and shipped me VTX mods


----------



## jmann28

12RingKing said:


> Explorer....IDK what the problem is.
> 
> On a side note.......
> 
> Are all the VTR mods red in color and similar looking?
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered some #1 mods and they were black and don't match the other 2 sets I have. I'm thinking they may have mixed up my order and shipped me VTX mods


I know I just got my new mods for my g3 Zeus, and they're black


----------



## Byrd

Thursday is getting close. I will be waiting for the Halo 31 all day, lol. I have everything bought and should be here about the same time. I am putting a Fuse Carbon Interceptor sight, QAD HD, Smoothy Stabilizer. I cannot wait to shoot this bow. When I get it I will be posting pics!


----------



## 12RingKing

jmann28 said:


> I know I just got my new mods for my g3 Zeus, and they're black


Okay, well I'll install them and see what happens! lol Just weird that they're so different. All I've seen are red mods though for the VTR.


----------



## 12RingKing

jmann28 said:


> I know I just got my new mods for my g3 Zeus, and they're black


THey fit on the VTR and they work. I now have all the mods.....might be selling some in the future! I'm right in the middle on the #1 and #2's. Seems like I can go either way.


----------



## nimrod1034

Can you use the same mods on the small VTR cam and the large VTR cams? 

Also can the mods work on either left or right handed cams?


----------



## roosclan

12RingKing said:


> Explorer....IDK what the problem is.


The first word is the problem... :wink:
Try Firefox or Chrome and see how it works.



> On a side note.......
> 
> Are all the VTR mods red in color and similar looking?
> 
> I ordered some #1 mods and they were black and don't match the other 2 sets I have. I'm thinking they may have mixed up my order and shipped me VTX mods


I think Rob switched colors this year.


----------



## AK&HIboy

*Allen aka N&B*

DL shortened from center cam post to first(farthest from outer cam) just checking if I routed the cable right?I tried below and above the last cam post and below(see pic) seemed to fit/work better.Just checking to make sure its right.Thanks. mike p.


----------



## 12RingKing

That's how I did mine.


----------



## jonj480

12RingKing said:


> Explorer....IDK what the problem is.
> 
> On a side note.......
> 
> Are all the VTR mods red in color and similar looking?
> 
> I ordered some #1 mods and they were black and don't match the other 2 sets I have. I'm thinking they may have mixed up my order and shipped me VTX mods


I think Rob changed the color this year. The VTX mods wouldn't fit, I don't think, and the bottom has a huge cable stop on it that wont be on the VTR Mods.


----------



## jonj480

Byrd said:


> Thursday is getting close. I will be waiting for the Halo 31 all day, lol. I have everything bought and should be here about the same time. I am putting a Fuse Carbon Interceptor sight, QAD HD, Smoothy Stabilizer. I cannot wait to shoot this bow. When I get it I will be posting pics!


I got one coming Thursday too... Can't wait! I got a MBG Vengeance sight, Stokerized SS-1 with an 8" hunter, LD Pro V and a tight spot sitting there waiting for it... I went with the stokerized set up - it is a short bow for me at 31" (I am 6'3", 230 lbs) so I wanted to be able to balance it well. Thank goodness I have a holiday weekend to mess with it! 

I see you are shooting T3's... me too. I had awesome luck with them last year out of my Retribution. Only broken blade I had was AFTER it passed through the deer and stuck into a branch on the ground!

I'm really wanting to take friday off! :wink:


----------



## jonj480

12RingKing said:


> THey fit on the VTR and they work. I now have all the mods.....might be selling some in the future! I'm right in the middle on the #1 and #2's. Seems like I can go either way.


I think you can go either way, especially with changing your string posts - just depends on what feels better for you. I got a better valley (for me anyway) by going with the shorter Mod, but using the longest string setting.


----------



## 12RingKing

jonj480 said:


> I think you can go either way, especially with changing your string posts - just depends on what feels better for you. I got a better valley (for me anyway) by going with the shorter Mod, but using the longest string setting.


Right. That makes sense.

I'm liking the #2 with the middle post setting the best for me so far. May review that later if and when I put some new threads on it.


----------



## C Doyle 88

http://www.maitlandusa.com/index.html

TTT ^


----------



## jhoyt

:bump2:


----------



## jonj480

Halo 31 came yesterday! Wow Rob! You definitely "took an interest, and made improvements". I will post more details and pics tonight, what a bow, 25 arrows in and I was shooting fletching off.


----------



## C Doyle 88

^
^
^
^
^


----------



## DLJ

Hi Folks

I pick up my Zeus G3 tomorrow, I have 1 maybe 2 hours a day this coming week to set her up before I shoot our equivalent of the NFAA outdoor nationals (field & hunter)

I'll be slapping on a shibuya sight, classic II scope with true spot lens and a Beiter rest and shooting either CX medallion pro 530's or ProTour 470's depending on which group better (50# draw weight at 26.5 to 26.8 draw length)

I'd appreciate any info you have for getting a quick stable setup.

Is it better to take the top limb stop out?
Have you found backing off the limbs a bit helps or is it fine with them wound in?
Does it help having the top cam rotate slightly ahead of the bottom like the Hoyt cam.5 system?
What is YOUR centre shot and arrow/draw weight combo?
What is YOUR nock height and how are you measuring this (middle of nock, bottom of nock etc)?
Have you yolk tuned with bare shafts?
Have you creep tuned?

Any other nuggets of info that can get me up and running quickly is VERY much appreciated

Thanks

Dean


----------



## DLJ

Well picked up the Zeus today, looking forward to getting home to shoot her

seems pretty well setup out of the box (well plastic bag anyway) maybe a small tweak to sync the stops as i think the top is hitting a smidge first. Will check it properly at home once I get a d-loop on it

anyone found a good distance for adding top speed nocks?

anyone taken the limb stop off the top cam? I would think creep tuning is more of a necessity if the top stop is removed as there'd be more 'give', anyone got an opinion on this?

cheers

Dean


----------



## Ronin Conan

Sorry I can't help with the tuning, but post some pics once she's set up!

and good luck with the shoot


----------



## maitland

Hey guys, hope everyone is shooting well. Every once in a while I get a chance to view our Facebook and other internet forums domestic and international and I am happy to see the shooters are making waves in the industry. I am very proud to have you all onboard! We have selected a handfull of shooters for our hunting staff this year and hope to see some successful harvest pics later in the fall. Indoor season is just around the corner and we have a few more Sessions and Zeus to get out to our target staff that we had selected earlier in the year. Other than that, I have compiled enough information from AT input for the 2013 lineup and will be working heavily for the next couple months on the final designs. Lots of good stuff. Rob


----------



## Bnbfishin

Here's my hunting staff rig  Very happy with the way this bow is shooting. It's a joy to shoot even at 70 lbs :thumbs_up Can't wait to get in the woods with it. Right now I'm havesting chuncks of foam from my block target in the back yard.


----------



## Byrd

My Maitland Halo 31! 50-60lbs, 30" draw and a all around great shooting bow.


----------



## 12RingKing

Byrd said:


> My Maitland Halo 31! 50-60lbs, 30" draw and a all around great shooting bow.
> 
> View attachment 1462734


Nice looking rig! Do you get free pay per views with that dish?


----------



## DLJ

*All dressed up and ready for a tune*

phase 1 of quick setup complete, 

bow in hand, draw length set, cams looking good for timing and sync, rough paper tune done

next up is shoot string in a little more, sort peep alignment (half a string twist needed), a bit more time shooting through paper and then bare shaft tuning at 10 and 20 yards. still got a slight left tear but not bad for a 30 minute setup

moved string from shortest peg to middle peg so approx 26 7/8"

centre shot looks to be around 12/16ths from riser

arrow (CX Medallion Pro) through centre of berger hole, nock point to be measured after bare shaft tune

how does the centre shot compare to your Zeus G3? just interested, no right or wrong

Oh and how smooth are these Agressor Cams, love em!

strange I'm getting a bit of a bite from the string, if I take the string stopper off it's not a prob. Seems the bite on my forearm is after the string hits the stopper, maybe a tweak of draw length is needed but it'll have to wait.


----------



## AK&HIboy

*Halo 31 in the western WA mountains.*

This bow is great for long day hunts to pack and is






shooting my Magnus stingers true as can be.


----------



## rolyat008

Hey guys, I just bought my first Maitland from hoythunter01 and I need to get some modules to make it a 28.5" draw. It is a black 2011 Retribution with the VTR cams. I am really excited to try it out as I have been wanting to shoot a Maitland for the longest time! So does anyone here have a module to get my draw length right? Just PM with a price if you do... Thanks guys!


----------



## Anynamewilldo

When I got my vtx cams I just went straight through Maitland to get my mod. Didnt seem worth waiting and looking around to save 5.00-10.00. Dont get me wrong feel free to look but Maitland was good to deal with.


----------



## DLJ

Oh boy, Maitland Zeus G3, where was this bow 3 years ago when I switched from fingers to release aid

What a fantastic bow to shoot. Even with an Indian behind it who's a little rusty it's grouping so well. The good shots go where I aim em and the bad shots, on the whole hang in there too.

Looking forward to spending some more time getting to know this beauty, REALLY IMPRESSED with this bow, top quality and awesome performance. Just need to work on me a bit (;o)

It's a keeper (until the 2013 Maitlands are out anyway)


----------



## Exarcher GB

DLJ said:


> Oh boy, Maitland Zeus G3, where was this bow 3 years ago when I switched from fingers to release aid
> 
> What a fantastic bow to shoot. Even with an Indian behind it who's a little rusty it's grouping so well. The good shots go where I aim em and the bad shots, on the whole hang in there too.
> 
> Looking forward to spending some more time getting to know this beauty, REALLY IMPRESSED with this bow, top quality and awesome performance. Just need to work on me a bit (;o)
> 
> It's a keeper (until the 2013 Maitlands are out anyway)


I told you that you needed one ! :wink:

I'm looking good for Monday if you still fancy a trip to Meriden (Best shooting ground in the UK !)


----------



## field

*Best bow*

Hi
The first Maitland Zeus in France:wink:

Sight "system by DAVIS
Arrow rest: Arc Systeme
Rod: Arctec


----------



## C Doyle 88

Hey field, thanks for sharing ,your Zeus is looking good, let us know how shooting goes

Cec


----------



## field

Hi
sorry but my english is bad, but I tried to give my impression.
For me this is one of the best bows I had.
the grip and balance with the second attachment is perfect
the grip is very comfortable, very soft arms and no vibration, no noise. it is a pleasure to shoot with this bow
I just changed the kit "string and cable" home for a combo (string 8125, cc and bc 452X).
I installed on the string one"Flex Accerarator" for speed (there are better than the nocks)
Have a nice day
Dominique


----------



## field

Hi

I forgot the setting.
I set the tiller up and down the same.
must then check the syncro of cams is perfect.
put a nock set and make a paper tuning
and then you will enjoy with this bow
for me the only default is that the bow is not fast but it is not important for me because I prefer the flexibility and accuracy.
so sorry for my bad english
Regards
Dominique


----------



## C Doyle 88

Thanks Dominique
Hope you enjoy your Maitland Zeus as much as I do mine---be sure and tell us about your game when you get a chance to score some 
Maybe you will stir some interest for others around you in Europe and more can enjoy the bows also 
Good shoot'n 
Cec


----------



## C Doyle 88

^^^ http://www.maitlandusa.com/index.html ^^^^


----------



## C Doyle 88

^^^^^


----------



## C Doyle 88

Every one is hunting----??
Pic


----------



## gauge1972

not yet but getting the halo 31 ready cant wait to hit the woods with this bad boy !


----------



## maitland

Just wanted to share some harvest this year from the guys at Firedup Outdoors. Congratulations guys!


----------



## maitland

All taken with the Halo31.


----------



## maitland




----------



## maitland




----------



## maitland

Daniel and the boys will have some great footage of their hunts I am sure. I for one cant wait to see it!


----------



## gauge1972

awesome pics congrats on some great animals !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maitland

Fired Up Outdoors has a great show that airs on the Outdoor Channel. A fantastic group of guys out of the Oklahoma and Wyoming states. Without a doubt one of the most successful DIY hunting groups I have met. More pics to come I am sure. I am looking forward to all the new staffers and their hunting stories and wish them a great hunt!

Rob


----------



## C Doyle 88

^^^^


----------



## C Doyle 88

Any Maitland news ????


----------



## faston2

C Doyle 88 said:


> Any Maitland news ????


Really fast service when season is a week away!!!!!

....of course that's not really 'news'. It's always that way:wink:


Thanks again Rob:thumbs_up


----------



## rolyat008

I have some red #4 65% let off modules for the VTR cams for sale if anybody needs them pm me.


----------



## C Doyle 88

rolyat008 said:


> I have some red #4 65% let off modules for the VTR cams for sale if anybody needs them pm me.


Seeing your signature line 
I have a transmission to overhaul myself ----so archery advancement must wait------


----------



## jonj480

11 days till opening day!


----------



## Bnbfishin

This is how I roll  Just got the parts back today. day turnaround and that included shipping time. Can't beat that  Going to put everything back on the bow and take a finished pic when I'm done.


----------



## mikey54

Listen up you Maitland U.S.A. hunters and 3-d people, my name is Mike and I have joined Rob as Maitland U.S.A.’s Dealer Representative. We have a great group of staff shooters and I am asking you to consider working with Rob and I at the Archery Trade Association Show in Louisville Kentucky this coming January. This is the “Real Deal”, the world will attend. If you are seriously interested send me a PM. TNX mikey54


----------



## Bnbfishin

PM sent.


mikey54 said:


> Listen up you Maitland U.S.A. hunters and 3-d people, my name is Mike and I have joined Rob as Maitland U.S.A.’s Dealer Representative. We have a great group of staff shooters and I am asking you to consider working with Rob and I at the Archery Trade Association Show in Louisville Kentucky this coming January. This is the “Real Deal”, the world will attend. If you are seriously interested send me a PM. TNX mikey54


----------



## jonj480

PM sent


----------



## Bnbfishin

The view from my "perch" this morning. It only took about 2 hours before a squirrel hunter came walking through shooting up the joint.


----------



## jonj480

Here is mine! All tuned up and ready to go!


----------



## Belicoso

Halo´s are great looking bows


----------



## gauge1972

great looking , great shooting too !!!!!!!!!! im really impressed with my halo 31 .. i have had alot of bows over the last year and im still really excited and enjoying the halo and maitland , looking forward to the start of season not to much longer now !!!


----------



## Belicoso

Anyone on here who has a Halo 34 and Vendetta DC,or at the least shot both side by side,to give a few pointers between the two bows?
Thanks


----------



## jmann28

Belicoso said:


> Anyone on here who has a Halo 34 and Vendetta DC,or at the least shot both side by side,to give a few pointers between the two bows?
> Thanks


I see a lot of 31's but not a lot of 34's. just curious myself how they stack up. The specs on the 34 are exactly what I want. How are these halos on reaching their ibo?


----------



## jonj480

I dont have a chrono, but I will tell you this, my pin gaps are MUCH closer with my halo than 
They are with my retribution. I am seriously considering using only 3 pins on my site.... 20, 35 and 50. I am getting "pin crowding" lol. Been a long time since I had that problem.


----------



## cory2011

We had two guys pick up there Halo 31's last week at Jim's custom bowstrings here in PA and after set up and a little tuning and with the factory strings ,peeps,and d-loops with 400 gr arrows at 29 1/2 inch draw 68 pounds we shot them at 296 fps. Now for the Halo 34 I was shooting all through 3d season at 28 3/8 draw 320 gr arrow at 60 lbs I was getting 305. This is the most honest and accurate answer I can give from my personal experiance. Now on a side note if anyone needs a beautiful set of custom strings contact Jim at [email protected] or call the shop at 814-442-1033. IMO Jim's strings are the are the most precise,durable and beautiful stings you can get. They are 100% custom. I hope this post answers the ? The gentleman had on page 206. Good luck to all this hunting season and shoot straight looking forward to seeing pics of some Maitland harvests. Good luck, Cory Christner 2012 Maitland USA staff shooter.


----------



## C Doyle 88

^^^^
http://www.maitlandusa.com/index.html


----------



## AK&HIboy

*Halo 31*

This bow impresses me more everytime I shoot it!My broadhead and field points are hitting exactly the poi(in the bullseye) and it just plain stacks arrows.If your looking for the best hunting rig check out the halos smoothe,quick,queit,super hard wall and hold very steady, do to the long riser technology.Plus the hybrid cams are amazing the amount of adjustability to fine tune to each individuals needs/wants.


----------



## 10-pointer

And the customer service is excellent!


----------



## AK&HIboy

^^^^Maitlands CS is as good as the quality of there bows,hands down the best customer service and quality in the archery business imo.You need help and call maitland you will get Rob the owner/designer of maitland bows.Who better to talk with than the actual Man who designed the bows.


----------



## faston2

AK&HIboy said:


> ^^^^Maitlands CS is as good as the quality of there bows,hands down the best customer service and quality in the archery business imo.You need help and call maitland you will get Rob the owner/designer of maitland bows.Who better to talk with than the actual Man who designed the bows.


Rob is a first class guy for sure! The bows ain't too shabby either.:wink:


----------



## gauge1972

i couldnt agree more ! i cant say enough about my halo 31 like it so much i want a 34 now . im glad i gave them a try , feels great to have finally found one that is a perfect fit for me .


----------



## cory2011

faston2 said:


> Rob is a first class guy for sure! The bows ain't too shabby either.:wink:


Faston2 hit it right on the money Rob is a first class guy who makes first class bows


----------



## roosclan

Rob, I think I've found your camo pattern for 2013:
Moon Shine Attitude Attire camo patterns: Outlshine, Harvest Moon, Muddy Girl, and their new one Wildfire








Talk to Mike about these, as he pretty much came up with the Wildfire camo. The Retribution looks good in the Harvest Moon pattern:


----------



## PB26

*Arrows*

Just put in an order for a Halo 34. Does anyone know if this bow likes stiffer or weaker arrows? I've been playing around with OnTarget and some arrows I already have on hand put me right smack in the middle of the ideal green zone.

Also have a Tilt Tamer Select coming, which should make spine a little less critical, but I'd like to get it as close to dialed in "on paper" as possible before tuning. 

Thanks.


----------



## cory2011

I have been shooting gt 22's out of my halo 34 In several differant combinations. I started at them At 27 1/2 inches long with 100 gr nock busters and they flew great. Then tried them cut the same with 50 gr ninbs and there was not much differance tunned just as good. Then I tried them 29 inches with 150 gr pro points and shot some field with it and it shot well. This was all done at 28 3/8 draw at 58 lbs. and yes I like my 22's but honestly I have shot ace 430's , gt pro 55/75 , line jammers and cxl pro's out of the 34 and all had the same result exellent ! Is it the bow ? Probably cuz IMO its the best shooting bow on the Planet!


----------



## PB26

That's quite a range of arrows there -- I can't imagine I'll have any problem with what I have. Thanks.


----------



## PB26

*Set up tips*

Is there a starting measurement for centershot, or just eyeball and papertune? Also wondering if they tend to tune a little nock high, or if the arrow should run 90* to the string and straight through the berger hole.


----------



## cory2011

I believe the starting point for center shot is 13/16. As for nock height it depends on the rest. Jim (Jim's custom bowstrings and Maitland dealer)And I have played with that some and with a drop away rest we set it 90 degrees in the middle of the burger hole. With a blade style rest just a little nock high. It seems to work pretty well and Jim is the best I no for bow set up and of course custom strings. If you have any ?'s on tuning your 34 shoot us a email at [email protected]. If you need a set of beautiful custom strings he can help with that to. Thanks, Cory Christner Maitland staff shooter.


----------



## PB26

Sounds good, thanks.


----------



## jmann28

PB26 said:


> Is there a starting measurement for centershot, or just eyeball and papertune? Also wondering if they tend to tune a little nock high, or if the arrow should run 90* to the string and straight through the berger hole.


On my Zeus g3, I set the centershot up to be dead parallel to my stabilizer, which just so happens to be 13/16ths. Not too many bows can say that! Yoke tune from there. Also, I'm running a blade on it, and as stated above just a touch nock high with the arrow centering the Berger holes. These bows tune so darn easy! Super easy to bareshaft tune them as well! Can't wait to see what Rob is bringing out for hunting bows this winter. I know I'll be the first to order one that's for sure...


----------



## PB26

Yeah I'll probably be using a blade with Medallion Pros. I have a funny set up: short ATA bow with a little X-Coil stab, an HHA sight with a blade rest and FITA arrows. 

I spoke with Rob a couple times this week and he said he's really taking it up another notch with the 2013 line. I would wait but I'm officially bowless and I really like the specs on the Halo 34.


----------



## PB26

*Tiller*

With the Aggressor cams are you guys measuring tiller from the axle to the limb or from the string to the limb?


----------



## red44

My Zues is up and ready, sporting a Perry's no-peep this season. :thumbs_up
Heavy carbons with a 4 fletch pattern. Quiet deer machine. Oct 15 can't come fast enough now.


----------



## red44

Hey PB :wave:


----------



## PB26

Hey red. Nice set up you have there.


----------



## DLJ

jmann28 said:


> On my Zeus g3, I set the centershot up to be dead parallel to my stabilizer, which just so happens to be 13/16ths. Not too many bows can say that! Yoke tune from there. Also, I'm running a blade on it, and as stated above just a touch nock high with the arrow centering the Berger holes. These bows tune so darn easy! Super easy to bareshaft tune them as well! Can't wait to see what Rob is bringing out for hunting bows this winter. I know I'll be the first to order one that's for sure...


Found pretty much the same, just over 12/13ths for centre shot but I haven't yoke tuned yet

Slightly nock high with a beiter blade rest using the 30 degree blade. Got an extended mount beiter rest coming so I can torque tune it too.

Running around 52# at 27" dl with 25.5" medallion pro 530'swith 100 gr points

Seem to be running around 12fps slower than ot2 says I should be getting but am only just tuning the cam timing and sync so hopefully will get some of that back.


----------



## jonj480

Opening weekend in Ohio this weekend, and the Halo 31 finally got to see the woods. We had some pretty warm afternoons here, but I still saw plenty of movement. Nothing to shoot at yet, I had a Spike and a 4 ptr in close on Sat and Sun, but the one I was after stayed out of bow range. Got some good looks at him though, he is definitely a shooter! White Oaks and Chestnut Oaks are dropping acorns like crazy, so the deer seem to be feeding primarily on that (here anyway, I am not close to Ag fields at this particular spot, although they are already starting to cut the corn in my area). It was a great weekend to be out, and it was nice to finally get the Halo into the woods! I figured I would share a few pics from the stand, and sunrise yesterday and opening morning.


----------



## Exarcher GB

DLJ said:


> Found pretty much the same, just over 12/13ths for centre shot but I haven't yoke tuned yet.


12/13ths seems a bit 'far out' Dean. I'll measure my Session later and post.

I'm shooting fractionally nock high on a TT1 rest (less than 1mm).... much less than I used when I shot Hoyts.

I'm picking my Zeus up this morning and will spend the next few days setting that up for outdoors.... The Session is now set up for the indoor season and is already putting in some huge scores !


----------



## Exarcher GB

My centre shot is 3/4" for the Session ('French Tuning'). That's with 29" 400 spine CX X-Busters 165 grain points

Now I'm off to Post Office to collect my Zeus


----------



## DLJ

Exarcher GB said:


> My centre shot is 3/4" for the Session ('French Tuning'). That's with 29" 400 spine CX X-Busters 165 grain points
> 
> Now I'm off to Post Office to collect my Zeus


Hi Paul

12/16ths was meant  not 12/13th oops! bit of typelexia there 

so yes around 3/4" but I think I'm a little outside of that, it was only a rough setup though

should have a better setup by the weekend and will confirm numbers again


----------



## C Doyle 88

Thanks 'jon' looks like a really great place 
Good hunt'n


----------



## DLJ

roosclan said:


> Rob, I think I've found your camo pattern for 2013:
> Moon Shine Attitude Attire camo patterns: Outlshine, Harvest Moon, Muddy Girl, and their new one Wildfire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk to Mike about these, as he pretty much came up with the Wildfire camo. The Retribution looks good in the Harvest Moon pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Love that wildfire

I'd have a target bow in that


----------



## C Doyle 88

^^^^^^^^


----------



## maitland

The shooting staff success stories are rolling in!


----------



## maitland

Chris with a beauty!


----------



## maitland

Atilla the mad man, looks like he fell out of the tree (;.


----------



## jonj480

Got my first of the season with the halo 31 this morning! Pics coming soon.


----------



## roosclan

Congrats!

My Retty still hasn't killed a deer, and with my upcoming wrist surgery, it won't get a chance to this year, either.:sad:


----------



## jonj480

The Halo claims its first blood! This is a management hunt, so I shot the first doe I could. This one is gonna taste great! The Halo performed beautifully! I made the perfect shot on this one, both lungs and the vena cava! Ran 200 yards downhill, ugh!!!! Took me a bit to get it outta the woods (had a mile long drag uphill... Not fun). But the fire is going, and the backstraps are on it. Sot her at 8 yards, I was fighting with my stand, and my tree tether, and the Halo still came through! Here are some pics.


----------



## always

First day in the stand. Absolutely love this bow. ain't she a beauty 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## faston2

Well after 4 trips to the same spot and 4 times upwind and busting me, she was cooperative enough to come in. She still picked me out sitting there dead still. I was lucky enough to have her walk off somewhat cautiously.......and a bit too slow:wink:.


----------



## jonj480

Nice job man!


----------



## maitland

Congrats Guys! The Halo will fill the freezer for everyone :wink:. Heres a harvest with the Halo31 from big Bo. Staff shooter with a monster!


----------



## BROX

Just bought a Halo 31 can't wait to get it and get it set up to hunt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BROX

maitland said:


> Finally got a chance to come up for air! Design, design, design! You guys will love the 2012 lineup for sure.


I know this is an old post but just got my Halo and wow now I just need my mod


----------



## jonj480

You are gonna love it man! Once you get it dialed in, you will feel like you can't miss.


----------



## C Doyle 88

http://www.maitlandusa.com/index.html
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## BROX

I've got my Halo 31 shooting matter of fact I'm sitting in a tree with it right now lol.I got to shoot it abit yest while sighting it in and my thoughts on it are WOW why did I wait so long to buy a Maitland.This bow just feels right in my hand and is by far the smoothest drawing bow that I have owned.


----------



## jonj480

It is amazing to me how steady it holds considering how short it is.


----------



## maitland

Thanks guys for sharing all these great photos and sending me your harvest pics. This is a nice bull Elk taken with the Halo34.


----------



## maitland




----------



## AK&HIboy

Great harvest pics guys and congrats, I can't wait for colder weather during late season.My halo is dialed in and waiting for late season blacktail to open up.It was a dry hot early season and made spot n stalk Tuff, but late season always yields better conditions for me.


----------



## maitland

Here is a little tidbit on the 2013 bows. Specs almost complete but here is what I have so far starting with the shortest. The Halo Extreme 30"ata 6 1/2bh 330ibo, The Kinetic 32"ata 6 1/4"bh 335ibo, The Raptor3D 36"ata 7 1/4"bh 326ibo, The Session Pro 39ata 7 1/4"bh 315ibo, The X-Factor 42"ata 7 3/4"bh ibo to be announced so you finger and indoor guys here is your bow! The Longriser bows like the Raptor3D, Session Pro and the X-Factor are all on a diet at 3.3 and 3.4 lbs each. This is lighter than most of the hunting bow in the industry without the sacrafice of strength. Engineering 101! Most of your competitive archery events are capped speed wise so we build on accuracy, repeatibility and stability with just the perfect amount of speed so I think you will be pleasantly suprised. Bows built for the professional target archer and hunter.


----------



## roosclan

Rob, have you seen a pic of one of Strothers's 2013 bows? It looks like they ripped off part of your design!

Here it is. I'm not the only one who thinks it looks rather Maitland-like...


----------



## PB26

maitland said:


> The Longriser bows like the Raptor3D, Session Pro and the X-Factor are all on a diet at 3.3 and 3.4 lbs each.


Did I read that right? A 36", 39" and 42" ATA at less than 4lbs. mass weight? That's unreal. Must see!

Just received my Halo 34 and it is sweet! Almost done setting it up and will post some pics when it's done.


----------



## BROX

maitland said:


> Here is a little tidbit on the 2013 bows. Specs almost complete but here is what I have so far starting with the shortest. The Halo Extreme 30"ata 6 1/2bh 330ibo, The Kinetic 32"ata 6 1/4"bh 335ibo, The Raptor3D 36"ata 7 1/4"bh 326ibo, The Session Pro 39ata 7 1/4"bh 315ibo, The X-Factor 42"ata 7 3/4"bh ibo to be announced so you finger and indoor guys here is your bow! The Longriser bows like the Raptor3D, Session Pro and the X-Factor are all on a diet at 3.3 and 3.4 lbs each. This is lighter than most of the hunting bow in the industry without the sacrafice of strength. Engineering 101! Most of your competitive archery events are capped speed wise so we build on accuracy, repeatibility and stability with just the perfect amount of speed so I think you will be pleasantly suprised. Bows built for the professional target archer and hunter.


You have got me drooling Rob


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

maitland said:


> ...The Halo Extreme 30"ata 6 1/2bh 330ibo, The Kinetic 32"ata 6 1/4"bh 335ibo, ....... The Longriser bows like the Raptor3D, Session Pro and the X-Factor are all on a diet at 3.3 and 3.4 lbs each.....



Stupid question, but does this imply that the Halo Extreme and Kinetic will NOT be using the Longriser design?

Gosh, I hope not.


----------



## Kahkon

maitland said:


> Here is a little tidbit on the 2013 bows. Specs almost complete but here is what I have so far starting with the shortest. The Halo Extreme 30"ata 6 1/2bh 330ibo, The Kinetic 32"ata 6 1/4"bh 335ibo, The Raptor3D 36"ata 7 1/4"bh 326ibo, The Session Pro 39ata 7 1/4"bh 315ibo, The X-Factor 42"ata 7 3/4"bh ibo to be announced so you finger and indoor guys here is your bow! The Longriser bows like the Raptor3D, Session Pro and the X-Factor are all on a diet at 3.3 and 3.4 lbs each. This is lighter than most of the hunting bow in the industry without the sacrafice of strength. Engineering 101! Most of your competitive archery events are capped speed wise so we build on accuracy, repeatibility and stability with just the perfect amount of speed so I think you will be pleasantly suprised. Bows built for the professional target archer and hunter.


 Will these bows be available at the ata show this year?


----------



## maitland

Woops, I made a typo. Work into the midnight hour and its about to happen. The 3.3 and 3.4 should be 4.3 and 4.4 on the longriser weights. The riser would be just a twig at 3 lbs .


----------



## PB26

maitland said:


> Woops, I made a typo. Work into the midnight hour and its about to happen. The 3.3 and 3.4 should be 4.3 and 4.4 on the longriser weights. The riser would be just a twig at 3 lbs .


Still awesome specs for bows with risers that long. Can't wait to see them. :thumbs_up


----------



## maitland

We will be at the ATA show with all the bows. This will be the first exposure of the new models. We will have a great show purchase discount for Dealers interested in our lineup. Ordering early to avoid the backlog is recommended this year more than ever especially for the longer bows as our international and domestic interest is growing rapidly. This will be our best offering of bows to date so if you are going to the ATA show, stop by the booth and say hello.


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

So the Halo Extreme and Kinetic will NOT be using the Longriser design, correct?


----------



## maitland

Shorter bows will have the same Longriser design but they wont have the 36" riser. risers will still be the same length as this year.


----------



## PB26

My Halo 34 review with pics:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1875122&p=1065541863#post1065541863


----------



## rsarns

Rob,
I'd like to hear more about the X-Factor... 42" ATA, good BH, what cams? When will it be available? 

Ren


----------



## maitland

Hey Ren, Medium size Aggressor cams, Right after the show we will start shipping so Jan.


----------



## rsarns

I'd be more than happy to test it out for ya...  Are you going to Vegas?


----------



## cory2011

Hi Rob, It looks like the Raptor3d is the bow I was hoping you would design. Are all the bows gonna have the aggressor cam or did the mad scientist come up with a new cam design to go with the 2013 lineup? Thanks for all your hard work and dedication to our sport of hunting and target archery It looks like 2013 is gonna be a big year for Maitland USA ( best shooting bow on the planet) can't wait to get these bows to PA and start selling the 2013 lineup. Thanks agian Rob! -Cory Christner 2012 Maitland staff shooter


----------



## maitland

Will be at Vegas for sure. Cory the cams will be lighter but have the same draw force curve .


----------



## cory2011

maitland said:


> Will be at Vegas for sure. Cory the cams will be lighter but have the same draw force curve .


Sweeeeeeeeet! I love the aggressor cam and a lighter version sounds like a winner


----------



## rsarns

maitland said:


> Will be at Vegas for sure. Cory the cams will be lighter but have the same draw force curve .


Great, look forward to testing one out ... Not many finger bows being made, so we are always looking!


----------



## kwruppi

maitland said:


> Hey Ren, Medium size Aggressor cams, Right after the show we will start shipping so Jan.


What does this mean "medium size Agressor cams"? Would you have different sizes of cams with different speed? Would it be possible to retrofit the 2012 bows with this re-engineered cams? Which bows 2012 would be dropped from your lineup?


----------



## jmann28

What cams will come on the raptor3d?? Are they interchangeable? I would like the more aggressive hunting cams, this would be a perfect 3d/hunting bow!


----------



## maitland

This year we had the Aggressor cams in 3 sizes. Session had the small, Zeus had the medium and the Halo had the large. We are dropping the small and using the medium and large. Better performance out of these two cams. Every bow in the lineup has design changes.


----------



## jonj480

Wow! Spend 2 days in the woods and everything breaks loose! Can't wait to see the new bows in person... My wallet won't like them as much as I do, I think I need more than one....

Specs look great Rob! Can't wait to see em.  Your bows always look awesome so no worries there... (They look even better with a few scrapes, some mud, and some blood on em, but that's just my opinion :wink

The Halo 31's getting put through its paces so far this season on some Ohio public land. Got one in the freezer so far, and a couple of shooters I got my eye on gearing up for the rut. Been easing off on the shooters because I don't want to put too much pressure on them before the rut. I have been averaging .92 miles in and out (according to GPS) and the Halo has been through it. It has seen rain, mud, rocks, trees, blood, briars, carabiner clips, you name it. If anything, the bow has gotten smoother, quieter and more consistent, the more I put it through. 

I know the title of the thread is "Maitland USA Show Bows", but in my opinion, these bows are way more "go" than "show".


----------



## der klinsmann

Wow! 5 new bows for 2013? We are quite spoiled Rob! :happy:


----------



## BROX

der klinsmann said:


> Wow! 5 new bows for 2013? We are quite spoiled Rob! :happy:


More bows then some of the bigger companys that have released so far


----------



## Ronin Conan

What was the decision on the potentially limited run of the session with a shoot through cam? Session pro is sounding good though, will talk to the dealer about placing an order. 

Has the 2013 colour selection been finalised?


----------



## C Doyle 88

Ronin Conan said:


> What was the decision on the potentially limited run of the session with a shoot through cam? Session pro is sounding good though, will talk to the dealer about placing an order.
> 
> Has the 2013 colour selection been finalised?


Is this the X facter Rob ??? do you have pic of cams or just on paper at this time-??

Cec


----------



## hphunter

Sounds like I need a Kinetic!


----------



## AK&HIboy

I can't wait to see the new bows I absolutely love the aggressor cams, best cam I've tuned/shot.Looking forward to hearing and seeing the 2013 lineup.


----------



## PB26

Anyone know who made the stock strings for the 2012 models? Originally swapped them out but put them back on to experiment a little and they are very good. 

Can't get over how nice that Aggressor cam is. So smooth and comfortable to shoot.


----------



## Keith t

PB26 said:


> Anyone know who made the stock strings for the 2012 models? Originally swapped them out but put them back on to experiment a little and they are very good.
> 
> Can't get over how nice that Aggressor cam is. So smooth and comfortable to shoot.


 There is a guy in Gridley Ca. that builds a beautiful strings. I know he works with Rob and builds strings for him. He built me a set for my Retribution, they are about as perfect as a string gets. Rob can get you his contact number.


----------



## cory2011

Ttt


----------



## kwruppi

When can we see the new bows?


----------



## maitland

Bows will display at the ATA show in January.


----------



## maitland

Big Dave with a nice trophy!


----------



## BROX

maitland said:


> Big Dave with a nice trophy!
> 
> View attachment 1508123


Thanks for making a great bow Rob.Just stinks that coyotes got to him before I did


----------



## TurbineDriver

I'm new to archery and just purchased the last Zeus my local dealer had to offer. Dealer stated it was his last 2012. Bow has VTR cams. Did I get scammed? Are the aggressor and VTR cams interchangeable?


----------



## C Doyle 88

TurbineDriver said:


> I'm new to archery and just purchased the last Zeus my local dealer had to offer. Dealer stated it was his last 2012. Bow has VTR cams. Did I get scammed? Are the aggressor and VTR cams interchangeable?


Not scammed , but if it was an early season order to the dealer it may have gotten ahead of production for the G3's--or I think I remember Rob saying that he would offer all three cams as an option (then changed his mind and just offered the agressor)
Soooo the thing that matters is that you have the nicest archery shooting platform with that Zeus riser that there is --and the options for you are plentiful that you can set it up any way you want to for your own game ---

Just enjoy that great bow and take the time to get it tuned just the way you feel best about it.

Enjoy your new Zeus And good shoot'n

Cec


----------



## TurbineDriver

C Doyle 88 said:


> Not scammed , but if it was an early season order to the dealer it may have gotten ahead of production for the G3's--or I think I remember Rob saying that he would offer all three cams as an option (then changed his mind and just offered the agressor)
> Soooo the thing that matters is that you have the nicest archery shooting platform with that Zeus riser that there is --and the options for you are plentiful that you can set it up any way you want to for your own game ---
> 
> Just enjoy that great bow and take the time to get it tuned just the way you feel best about it.
> 
> Enjoy your new Zeus And good shoot'n
> 
> Cec


Sweet! Its a bare bow right now. Not sure of the direction I am taking with this sport - but probably will set this one up for spots. I am going to miss the outdoor season next year due to a deployment but I have this winter and next winter to target shoot and probably going to pick up an Assassin for next years late winter hunts - though I have never been hunting before in my life. Is 39 years old too late to start hunting?


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

It's never too late to start hunting!


----------



## BROX

TurbineDriver said:


> Sweet! Its a bare bow right now. Not sure of the direction I am taking with this sport - but probably will set this one up for spots. I am going to miss the outdoor season next year due to a deployment but I have this winter and next winter to target shoot and probably going to pick up an Assassin for next years late winter hunts - though I have never been hunting before in my life. Is 39 years old too late to start hunting?


Never to late to start hunting you should check out the Halo Extreme when it comes out


----------



## maitland

Here is the link, The Halo31 does it again. 
http://newsok.com/article/3721101http://newsok.com/article/3721101


----------



## hphunter

maitland said:


> Here is the link, The Halo31 does it again.
> http://newsok.com/article/3721101http://newsok.com/article/3721101
> 
> View attachment 1509939


Sweet!


----------



## Jt1

Rob wondering when your dealers will be able to get these new bows. Want to try out the new 36 3-d


----------



## DLJ

maitland said:


> Will be at Vegas for sure. Cory the cams will be lighter but have the same draw force curve .


Retro fit to a Zeus G3 to pick up a few fps?


----------



## kwruppi

DLJ said:


> Retro fit to a Zeus G3 to pick up a few fps?


That was my intention too, but how much could you gain?


----------



## roosclan

kwruppi said:


> That was my intention too, but how much could you gain?


It wouldn't be enough to justify the cost, I'm sure. 2-4fps?


----------



## BROX

Jt1 said:


> Rob wondering when your dealers will be able to get these new bows. Want to try out the new 36 3-d


I don't think that they will be available til after the ATA show in Jan.


----------



## maitland

*Brian with a fantastic Buck! Halo Style (;.*


----------



## Keith t

kwruppi said:


> That was my intention too, but how much could you gain?
> 
> If there are no lefty raptor 3d's made this year I think thats my intention for my retribution. Just done want a sub . Seven BH bow.


----------



## jonj480

maitland said:


> View attachment 1513062


Nice buck! I got a couple I am chasing... rut is just kicking off here :shade:


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

Last year before the Halos were officially released, some "teaser" pics of the risers were posted....ahhh maybe 6 weeks or so before the complete Halo pics were posted here.

I know the 2013 Maitlands will be released around the ATA, but are there any plans to release "teaser" pics of the 2013 line before the ATA??


----------



## jmann28

Buffalo Hunter said:


> Last year before the Halos were officially released, some "teaser" pics of the risers were posted....ahhh maybe 6 weeks or so before the complete Halo pics were posted here.
> 
> I know the 2013 Maitlands will be released around the ATA, but are there any plans to release "teaser" pics of the 2013 line before the ATA??


Rob said if things are complete early, and he gets anxious he would think about.


----------



## bentriser

love the [email protected] but have bad [email protected] about letoff @valley how are they


----------



## Ronin Conan

bump.

Need more info on the x-factor!


----------



## roosclan

Does anyone else think that Strother's new SHO riser looks eerily similar to Rob's design -- perhaps a Retribution riser that's a bit thicker front-to-back?? I know the cutouts are different, but the basic shape looks like they're taking cues from Rob.


----------



## jonj480

I agree Roos, especially when you look at that limb pocket...


----------



## C Doyle 88

There will be a lot of them comming out now I would guess


----------



## RamRock

Letting One go guys Red 2012 session! http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1890539


----------



## faston2

The Zeus ain't just for targets.:wink:


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Hi Guys....Sorry I haven't been around for a while! I had a bit of a medical issue (it's tough getting older!!!LOL!!). I have finally started shooting again......time to get ready for Vegas!!! Looking forward to it!! Remember Rob.....dinner at the house Friday or Saturday night!!! Tom's bringing the exotic meat!!!!


----------



## Trainingwheels9

I'm receiving my first Maitland this week, Zues G3. Looking forward to seeing how the beast goes….I've heard a lot of great things and now it's time to enjoy it for myself.


----------



## fowl_natured

Sorry but due to the fact my buck was a little hard to track I didnt have my bow close by for pics. My orange anodized VTR Ret took this Kansas buck on Nov. 12th @ 15 yards from ground blind. I've got 1 more doe to put in the freezer then I can set the bow back up for 3d. Foam killing season is right around the corner.


----------



## jmann28

ttt


----------



## RamRock

Anyone wanting to try a VERY nice red session 28/60 without the new price!!, Mine is at 600 tyd
Heres your chance, id love to see it go somewhere in the maitland fam.


----------



## RamRock

Cant wait to see all the New Designs for 2013 !!!!


----------



## maitland

Hope everyone is having a blessed Thanksgiving.


----------



## roosclan

Back home from Turkey Day vacation. Tomorrow I get my cast off my arm and a hinged brace. Just 6 more weeks of brace & therapy, then I can start working on my bow-shooting muscles! My Retribution VTR has been pining away in my closet since late August.


----------



## razorbuck87

maitland said:


> Here is a little tidbit on the 2013 bows. Specs almost complete but here is what I have so far starting with the shortest. The Halo Extreme 30"ata 6 1/2bh 330ibo, The Kinetic 32"ata 6 1/4"bh 335ibo, The Raptor3D 36"ata 7 1/4"bh 326ibo, The Session Pro 39ata 7 1/4"bh 315ibo, The X-Factor 42"ata 7 3/4"bh ibo to be announced so you finger and indoor guys here is your bow! The Longriser bows like the Raptor3D, Session Pro and the X-Factor are all on a diet at 3.3 and 3.4 lbs each. This is lighter than most of the hunting bow in the industry without the sacrafice of strength. Engineering 101! Most of your competitive archery events are capped speed wise so we build on accuracy, repeatibility and stability with just the perfect amount of speed so I think you will be pleasantly suprised. Bows built for the professional target archer and hunter.


I can't wait for january now! The specs on the raptor3d are exactly what I had in mind for my next bow. Any idea what the DL's will be for the new lineup? I have been eyeballing your bows for almost two years but have never had the fortune of trying one out due to the absence of dealers in my area. We need a Maitland Dealer in the 4-states (southwest missouri)!


----------



## roosclan

maitland said:


> Here is a little tidbit on the 2013 bows. Specs almost complete but here is what I have so far starting with the shortest. The Halo Extreme 30"ata 6 1/2bh 330ibo, The Kinetic 32"ata 6 1/4"bh 335ibo, The Raptor3D 36"ata 7 1/4"bh 326ibo, The Session Pro 39ata 7 1/4"bh 315ibo, The X-Factor 42"ata 7 3/4"bh ibo to be announced so you finger and indoor guys here is your bow! The Longriser bows like the Raptor3D, Session Pro and the X-Factor are all on a diet at 3.3 and 3.4 lbs each. This is lighter than most of the hunting bow in the industry without the sacrafice of strength. Engineering 101! Most of your competitive archery events are capped speed wise so we build on accuracy, repeatibility and stability with just the perfect amount of speed so I think you will be pleasantly suprised. Bows built for the professional target archer and hunter.


Rob, I know you're not a speed freak, but it seems your bows are getting slower? The Kinetic has the same IBO as my Retty (chrono'd) but my Retty has a slightly longer brace height. I know you don't want to go down the binary/two-track road, but I've seen some other hybrid systems that are getting reviews of incredibly smooth draws and a lot more speed than 300-335fps. Any chance you'll give us hunters with T-rex arms something that will help us keep up speed-wise? We don't need some 355+ IBO monster, but even 345fps would help us short draw folks flatten our arrow flight or shoot a heavier arrow (450gr+) and still maintain some semblance of speed.


----------



## Anynamewilldo

Can i get some comparison help? I have a retribution w/vtx cams. About got myself talked into a Halo 31. Can anyone compare these? Know the shorter bh. How much real speed gained? Cant find the letoff on the ret so how do they compare for holding long term. How do the let downs compare? I have no worries about the draw. Can you make a decent valley on the halo? Noticably lighter? Hows the balance? I like a bow that just sits there bare or the slightest lean back. Dont like a bare bow to roll forward. Is the grip uncomfotable? Anyone put grips on theirs?
Lots of questions but I cant shoot one first.


----------



## Anynamewilldo

Also is it hard changing from 65% let off to 75%?


----------



## jmann28

Anynamewilldo said:


> Also is it hard changing from 65% let off to 75%?


Rob now has a new style cable stop for the bottom cam that can adjust from the factory 80% up to 65%, pretty nice. It's more for the guys like me, who don't like using the top limb stop. As far as the speeds posted previously, the bows weren't reaching the listed ibo's. I know the halo 34 is real world 320. Talking to rob a couple weeks ago the new kinetic is at 330+ without final tweakings or speed nocks, thinking 335+.


----------



## jonj480

Anynamewilldo said:


> Can i get some comparison help? I have a retribution w/vtx cams. About got myself talked into a Halo 31. Can anyone compare these? Know the shorter bh. How much real speed gained? Cant find the letoff on the ret so how do they compare for holding long term. How do the let downs compare? I have no worries about the draw. Can you make a decent valley on the halo? Noticably lighter? Hows the balance? I like a bow that just sits there bare or the slightest lean back. Dont like a bare bow to roll forward. Is the grip uncomfotable? Anyone put grips on theirs?
> Lots of questions but I cant shoot one first.


The halo and the retribution are noticeably different. My Halo is much lighter than my ret, my Ret is a 2010 though, and the riser is a little more blocky than the 2011s. The brace height on the Halo is shorter and caused me some issues at first, though only because I use longer vanes and wanted to try a limb driver Pro V and the combo of the rest being behind the riser and the longer vanes caused fletch contact I couldn't get rid of. I could have refletched my arrows, but chose to go with a regular limb driver and the problem went away. 

The draw on the Halo is very similar to the Retribution, but it is just a tad stiffer up front, but there is a silky smooth transition into the valley that makes letting it down very easy. I am shooting mine at 67 lbs and I can shoot 150 arrows or so before I start getting tired. The limb stops on this bow make the wall awesome and make it very easy to achieve consistency due to the solid wall and zero creep. When I got it, the valley was a little shorter than I would have preferred, but it was easy to adjust with the control cable and backing the limb bolts out a little. For me, I have found on all my Maitlands, that I shoot them better with the limb bolts out a couple turns, it quieted the bow down, made the valley a little better and there was almost no noticeable speed loss (I'm sure there was a few FPS, but I don't own a chrono). I don't have a problem with long holds, or with drawing it in cold weather. 

Even though the ATA is 3" shorter than the Ret, I thing the string angle is virtually the same due to the cam orientation in the limbs. The axle goes through the middle of the cams on the Halo where the axle is in the top third of the VTX cams. My anchor, lip/nose weld feels the same, and my peep height relative to my d loop is within an 1/4 of an inch on both bows. At full draw, the Halo holds like a rock, and feels like a much longer bow than it actually is, it is very well balanced, and doesn't feel top heavy to me at all. There was a little more vibration on the shot on the Halo out of the box than my Ret, but it was easy to tame once I figured it out. Which leads me to the ONLY thing that I didn't like on the Halo vs. the Retribution, the string stop. It is a solid piece and not adjustable and was the cause of the noise and vibration I felt. Most people may not notice, but I am a little anal.... Lol. I took the string stop out, ground about 3/16" off the end, put some rubber from a Bowjax in the hole, and put the string stop back in... Problem solved - bow is now quiet, vibe free, and shoots like a dream. 

I love the grip, and have found it to be very consistent and comfortable on the shot. It is probably the best I have had on a bow. It does get very cold though in cold weather, enough so that I leave a thin glove on my bow hand when it is below 35 or so and I have been sitting for a while. 

The Halo is much faster than my VTX Ret. on my ret, I had my pins set up as 20 yards, 30, 40 ,50 and 60. My pins were too close together on the Halo. For hunting, on my Halo, I just have a 25 and a 40. The rest are at the bottom of the sight. I like the extra speed, with relatively the same draw cycle. It is not a "speed bow" but is much more forgiving than the speed bows I have had. 

Overall, I like the Halo a lot, I shoot it just as well, if not slightly better than my retribution. It is fast enough to make up for my distance judging errors, is built like a tank, holds like a much longer bow, has a very easy and smooth draw cycle and (after my mods) is quiet, and vibration and shock free. It is such a far step forward from my 2010 Ret, it makes my Ret feel like it is 5 yrs old (though I will still never get rid of it....). It really is the perfect bow for a treestand hunter as it is quick, light and compact and virtually bombproof.


----------



## BROX

Well said Jon


----------



## Anynamewilldo

You should do reviews. Much more info than a 10 min vid from most reviewers and more relavent . TY


----------



## Keith t

Anynamewilldo said:


> You should do reviews. Much more info than a 10 min vid from most reviewers and more relavent . TY


I second that....Nice review and comparison.

I can't say enough about my Retri.. I absolutely love the bow and rave about it any chance I get. I wish I could have got a Halo 34 but no lefty's were made.

Since the 2013 Halo extreme and the Kinetic are sub 7" BH I don't know if they are on the list. 

I'm going to try to talk Rob into doing an aggressor cam swap on the Retri.


----------



## maitland

Big Green with a nice buck courtesy of the Halo. Our shooters have really upped the bar on the harvest this year. I have also received some great hunting stories successful and unsuccessful and they are all fantastic! Guys, keep up the great work. Rob


----------



## maitland

Quick update on the Kinetic, will be available in a 6" and 7" bh option for 2013. 32"ata bow.


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

maitland said:


> Quick update on the Kinetic, will be available in a 6" and 7" bh option for 2013. 32"ata bow.


32 ata with a 7" bh. Perfect.

Keeping my fingers crossed that the 2013 line will be offered with grip side plates...either wood or rubber....or both.

Also keeping my fingers crossed that you'll leak a few pics before the ATA show.


----------



## jmann28

maitland said:


> Quick update on the Kinetic, will be available in a 6" and 7" bh option for 2013. 32"ata bow.


What's the projected ibo on the 7inch version?


----------



## Keith t

maitland said:


> Quick update on the Kinetic, will be available in a 6" and 7" bh option for 2013. 32"ata bow.



NICE!!!!!!!!!!!! I'M IN!!!!Rob, your the man!


----------



## jonj480

maitland said:


> Quick update on the Kinetic, will be available in a 6" and 7" bh option for 2013. 32"ata bow.


Awesome Rob! A Kinetic with a 7" brace sounds like THE perfect Hunting bow!!!!


----------



## jonj480

Buffalo Hunter said:


> 32 ata with a 7" bh. Perfect.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed that the 2013 line will be offered with grip side plates...either wood or rubber....or both.
> 
> Also keeping my fingers crossed that you'll leak a few pics before the ATA show.


I have been playing around with making some, I have tried G10, linen Micarta, and Wood. I don't want to use epoxy, and I don't have power to my shop yet so I can't use my drill press to use screws and have it come out right. Getting power to the shop in the spring, I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Keith t

Buffalo Hunter said:


> 32 ata with a 7" bh. Perfect.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed that the 2013 line will be offered with grip side plates...either wood or rubber....or both.
> 
> Also keeping my fingers crossed that you'll leak a few pics before the ATA show.


 2013 bows will have side plates. I think Rob stated that. Can't remember if it was this thread or in another, but he did say side plates.

I going to work on a set of CF plates.


----------



## jmann28

Keith t said:


> 2013 bows will have side plates. I think Rob stated that. Can't remember if it was this thread or in another, but he did say side plates.
> 
> I going to work on a set of CF plates.


And if you don't want side plates? Just take a screw out?


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

Keith t said:


> 2013 bows will have side plates. I think Rob stated that. Can't remember if it was this thread or in another, but he did say side plates.
> 
> I going to work on a set of CF plates.


Got it. Thanks.

The 2013 Maitland line sounds terrific. Can't wait.


----------



## Keith t

Buffalo Hunter said:


> Got it. Thanks.
> 
> The 2013 Maitland line sounds terrific. Can't wait.



Me neither:thumbs_up


----------



## jmann28

Just shot my personal best 585 last night on my first ever Fita face with my Zeus G3. Lets see the 2013's!


----------



## maitland

Ok just a peek at the Kinetic raw riser (;.


----------



## jonj480

Awesome!


----------



## Bnbfishin

Raw aluminum always looks great! :thumbs_up


maitland said:


> Ok just a peek at the Kinetic raw riser (;.
> 
> View attachment 1534108


----------



## jmann28

*****in!


----------



## Keith t

looks like it will have more upright limbs than paralell?


----------



## maitland

Limbs are a tad beyond parallel on the Kinetic and the Halo this year.


----------



## Keith t

maitland said:


> Limbs are a tad beyond parallel on the Kinetic and the Halo this year.



Nice!


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

maitland said:


> Limbs are a tad beyond parallel on the Kinetic and the Halo this year.


Since the limbs are beyond parallel but the the limb angle on the riser looks more upward, the limbs must be fairly pre-loaded. 

Is this correct?

Looks real nice btw...


----------



## maitland

Buffalo Hunter said:


> Since the limbs are beyond parallel but the the limb angle on the riser looks more upward, the limbs must be fairly pre-loaded.
> 
> Is this correct?
> 
> Looks real nice btw...


Thats correct.


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

maitland said:


> Thats correct.


All I can say is "wow." The kinetic has all the specs I'm looking for on a bow. Perfect. 

Dang, I can't wait!

Thannks for posting the riser pic.


----------



## roosclan

jmann28 said:


> And if you don't want side plates? Just take a screw out?


Probably not. In the past, he's used a flexible urethane adhesive to fix the side plates to the riser. They won't come off unless you pry them off with a thin blade. It took me 5 minutes just to get one of them off my Retribution when I had custom side plates made.



maitland said:


> Ok just a peek at the Kinetic raw riser (;.
> 
> View attachment 1534108


----------



## cityboyz

maitland said:


> Ok just a peek at the Kinetic raw riser (;.
> 
> View attachment 1534108


oohhhhhhh yessssssssssssssss!!!


----------



## DLJ

maitland said:


> Quick update on the Kinetic, will be available in a 6" and 7" bh option for 2013. 32"ata bow.


now that's interesting (;o)


----------



## jmann28

DLJ said:


> now that's interesting (;o)


Ya, I'm curious how that's gonna work? And what the speed for the 7 inch version is going to be. Hopefully rob gets too excited and can't hold it in until the ata and brings these out early!


----------



## razorbuck87

jmann28 said:


> Ya, I'm curious how that's gonna work? And what the speed for the 7 inch version is going to be. Hopefully rob gets too excited and can't hold it in until the ata and brings these out early!


+1


----------



## maitland

Peek at the Halo Extreme riser.


----------



## jmann28

You have the best looking risers out there hands down. Can't wait to see the kinetic and X factor! Keep em coming Rob! Can you say what the ibo is going to be on the 7 inch version of the kinetic?


----------



## maitland

jmann28 said:


> You have the best looking risers out there hands down. Can't wait to see the kinetic and X factor! Keep em coming Rob! Can you say what the ibo is going to be on the 7 inch version of the kinetic?


Approx 328 with the 7"bh.


----------



## schleppy

My 2012 Wisconsin buck


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

maitland said:


> Approx 328 with the 7"bh.


Boy oh boy, that's gonna be nice. 

This bow has the potential to be great all-around hunting bow...not to short, not to long, hopefully easy to tune with 7 bh, smooth shooter with hybrid cams, vibration non-existent or near non-existent with beyond parallel limbs....and grip side plates so it doesn't feel like I'm holding onto a popsicle when it's <30 degrees. 

Dang, the Kinetic could really be the cat's meow in 2013...seriously.

Much thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## jmann28

maitland said:


> Approx 328 with the 7"bh.


If I can make a tweak here or there and hit the 330 mark, ill be a happy hunter!


----------



## Keith t

328 is plenty for me, especially with the smooth draw. After seeing what my 62# Retri. did to the animals I shot this year, 328 is more than enough for me :smile:


----------



## Keith t

maitland said:


> Peek at the Halo Extreme riser.
> 
> View attachment 1535799


 Hey! where's the lefty's??? LOL


----------



## jmann28

By the way, just shot my best blueface ever with the Zeus. 300 with 56x ! Loving this bow the more I shoot it.


----------



## Keith t

Just put a Kinetic 7" 70# on order....yeeehaaa!


----------



## razorbuck87

How bout some raptor teasers next, wink wink.


----------



## jmann28

Hey rob, are the raptor, session, and X factor all using the same long riser, just a difference in the limb angle to create long/shorter ata?


----------



## cory2011

jmann28 said:


> Hey rob, are the raptor, session, and X factor all using the same long riser, just a difference in the limb angle to create long/shorter ata?


I believe Rob said in a earlier post that raptor, x-factor,and session pro will have the long riser technology I am just guessing here saying yes


----------



## cory2011

razorbuck87 said:


> How bout some raptor teasers next, wink wink.


X2 please


----------



## cory2011

Ttt


----------



## jmann28

Come on Rob........you've gotta have more


----------



## maitland

The Raptor, Session and X-Factor will all be Longriser bows.


----------



## Bnbfishin

I don't suppose the Raptor 3D could be made with a 6 or 6 1/4" BH could it? My short DL wouldn't mind that BH at all 


maitland said:


> The Raptor, Session and X-Factor will all be Longriser bows.


----------



## razorbuck87

I'm gonna go fishing here in hopes of the big man chiming in. Looking at the specs for both the Zeus and the raptor, they are extremely similar. This leads me to think that the raptor may possibly replace the Zeus. Anyone else get that feeling? Also, since they are so similar in specs, I tend to feel they will both share the same features. I'm thinking the raptor will have the dual stab mounts and not come standard with a string suppressor like the Zeus, and hopefully it will also have the same DL range. Anyone else feel something similar?


----------



## Bnbfishin

Since Rob's list said 2013 bows I would guess that what he listed (5 bows) is what will be available. I don't think there will be a Zeus, period.


razorbuck87 said:


> I'm gonna go fishing here in hopes of the big man chiming in. Looking at the specs for both the Zeus and the raptor, they are extremely similar. This leads me to think that the raptor may possibly replace the Zeus. Anyone else get that feeling? Also, since they are so similar in specs, I tend to feel they will both share the same features. I'm thinking the raptor will have the dual stab mounts and not come standard with a string suppressor like the Zeus, and hopefully it will also have the same DL range. Anyone else feel something similar?


----------



## jmann28

I talked to rob a couple weeks ago, and the raptor is basically replacing the zues. Very similar riser with a little more preload in the limbs.


----------



## jmann28

We know you have more pics Rob :wink:


----------



## maitland

Don smokes a mulie with the Session!


----------



## fowl_natured

Bnbfishin said:


> I don't suppose the Raptor 3D could be made with a 6 or 6 1/4" BH could it? My short DL wouldn't mind that BH at all


I wondered the same thing


----------



## marcop

Hey don't you find The session a bit hard to roll in between the paper ... LOL Didn't know you can smoke a session as well you see you get more "bang " for you buck LOL  good 1 LOL ROFL


----------



## jmann28

Any peaks of the X Factor Rob?


----------



## Ozzy

jmann28 said:


> I talked to rob a couple weeks ago, and the raptor is basically replacing the zues. Very similar riser with a little more preload in the limbs.


I hoped the ATA remains similar to the Zeus, which is considered ideal by so many (including myself) & it's not going short to please the hunting/speed market.


----------



## jmann28

Ozzy said:


> I hoped the ATA remains similar to the Zeus, which is considered ideal by so many (including myself) & it's not going short to please the hunting/speed market.


36 ata


----------



## Ozzy

jmann28 said:


> 36 ata



sweeet ! That is a nice ATA. 
thanks.


----------



## jmann28

ttt


----------



## cory2011

Ttt


----------



## Anynamewilldo

Got a halo 31. Its close but need to tweek it. Who here can I pm with questions on cam,tweeking of valley such. I know I could call maitland but also know hes probably real busy right now.


----------



## jmann28

Anynamewilldo said:


> Got a halo 31. Its close but need to tweek it. Who here can I pm with questions on cam,tweeking of valley such. I know I could call maitland but also know hes probably real busy right now.


Pm sent


----------



## jonj480

Anynamewilldo said:


> Got a halo 31. Its close but need to tweek it. Who here can I pm with questions on cam,tweeking of valley such. I know I could call maitland but also know hes probably real busy right now.


Sent ya a PM too. Give me a shout.


----------



## Anynamewilldo

Hope to get those tips done tonight. Thanks for the fast responce guys. Its a sweet bow. I had a 2010 ret and it looked nice but they really upped their game,great finish and look.


----------



## Anynamewilldo

Had a real close call. As far as I can tell I put a small scratch on the cam and no big deal.Cant find a mark anywhere else. Did a search and see there was alittle decusion about bow master with the adjustable split limb adaptor on a ret. Have never had problems with the split limb adaptors on any bow but it slipped off today. Luckily I had just got started and hadnt got far and I think it was no big deal. Everything happened so fast im not positive but as far as I can tell the halo 31 is past parallel at full draw/or pressed. I think it slipped right off the end. I recomend noone using that adaptor on that bow untill thats confirmed or not. Regardless Im not using it on that bow again. I think this is what happened cause both adaptors ended up on the same side of the bow on the floor. Cleaning my pants out now lol JK 
Just hoping to save someone else trouble.


----------



## Jette

Those are some nice looking bows!!


----------



## Anynamewilldo

Getting close. If I decide to shorten dl by going from the first post to middle post will this shorten ata? Will that matter? Its dead on 30.5" right now,right where its supposed to be.


----------



## a/c guy

Anynamewilldo said:


> Getting close. If I decide to shorten dl by going from the first post to middle post will this shorten ata? Will that matter? Its dead on 30.5" right now,right where its supposed to be.


The only thing to "worry" about is the nock point. It will move when you go from one post to another.
The ata, bh and poundage may change but very slight if any.


----------



## jmann28

Anynamewilldo said:


> Getting close. If I decide to shorten dl by going from the first post to middle post will this shorten ata? Will that matter? Its dead on 30.5" right now,right where its supposed to be.


The beauty of this cam design is the extreme adjustability. Just tune the cams for your dl and cam sync. Let BH and ata fall where it does. Those specs are just references for starting points


----------



## Anynamewilldo

OK,ty I only asked cause I worry that a shorter ata causes extra stress on the limbs.


----------



## jmann28

Maybe some christmas pics of the Kinetic Rob???


----------



## maitland

Lol, Merry Christmas everyone! We are close to some sneak peeks for sure.


----------



## cory2011

Thanks Rob Merry Christmas to you as well and to all Maitlanders.


----------



## jonj480

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## C Doyle 88

MERRY CHRISTMAS----Xmas for all the spot shooters


----------



## cory2011

Ttt


----------



## rsarns

Rob,
Any sneak peeks of the X Factor? What colors will be available?

Ren


----------



## jmann28

rsarns said:


> rob,
> any sneak peeks of the x factor? What colors will be available?
> 
> Ren


x2!!!!


----------



## razorbuck87

jmann28 said:


> x2!!!!


x3


----------



## lern

X4!!!!!!!


----------



## jonj480

I can wait a week for a sneak peek :wink:


----------



## jmann28

jonj480 said:


> I can wait a week for a sneak peek :wink:


No kidding, this is the first time I've ever been excited for a release. Love my Zeus, gonna get a kinetic, and maybe an X factor later this year


----------



## cory2011

Happy new year to all!


----------



## marcop

hey hey happy new yr to all here @ AT may 2013 bring great things to all .... like a new " Maitland " call 1.800. Dr. Maitland and place your orders ... and check out what's on the slab .... and rememberer you might just get what you wish for .... LOL :wink:


----------



## cory2011

Ttt


----------



## 12RingKing

Happy new year to the Maitland group!

Just a heads up, I have 2 sets of mods for the VTR cam if anyone is looking. I no longer need them.

#1 and #2 mods.

Quick reference guide:
http://www.maitlandusa.com/documents/DRAW-LENGTH-CHART.pdf


----------



## maitland

Ok guys, Some sneak peeks are coming in a couple hours. One of each Halo Extreme, Kinetic, Raptor3D, Session Pro, and the X-Factor. I am really excited to offer this line up. The best yet. Enjoy!


----------



## Exarcher GB

maitland said:


> Ok guys, Some sneak peeks are coming in a couple hours. One of each Halo Extreme, Kinetic, Raptor3D, Session Pro, and the X-Factor. I am really excited to offer this line up. The best yet. Enjoy!


Can't wait.... my refresh button is going to be worn out !


----------



## jmann28

Exarcher GB said:


> Can't wait.... my refresh button is going to be worn out !


x2 !!!!


----------



## Bnbfishin

Can't wait to see them. Sorry I couldn't make it to the ATA show to help you guys out 


maitland said:


> Ok guys, Some sneak peeks are coming in a couple hours. One of each Halo Extreme, Kinetic, Raptor3D, Session Pro, and the X-Factor. I am really excited to offer this line up. The best yet. Enjoy!


----------



## maitland

Kinetic


----------



## Hit-em

I'm in !!!


----------



## maitland

Halo extreme


----------



## maitland

Raptor 3d


----------



## maitland

Session pro


----------



## maitland

X-factor


----------



## jmann28

Kinetic looks awesome! Are you doing any new colors for the target bows?


----------



## DLJ

looking good, just need to refresh my memory on the specs


----------



## marcop

Does any 1 know the full specs on the 5 models there ... let me know asap please  thanks you chaps


----------



## maitland

Kinetic and halo grip profile


----------



## maitland

Session pro, raptor 3d, x-factor grip profile


----------



## satori76

Specs... http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1874888


----------



## DLJ

satori76 said:


> Specs... http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1874888


beat me too it (;o)


----------



## marcop

Thank for the spec link and info chap 


Marco from down South ...


----------



## jmann28

Rob, is the berger hole on the kinetic almost an inch behind the back of the grip??


----------



## maitland

2013 BOW SPECS

*HALO EXTREME*
IBO 330
ATA 30"
BH 6.5"
*KINETIC*
IBO 335 6.25" BH
IBO 328 7 1/8" BH
32" ATA
*RAPTOR 3D*
IBO 325
ATA 36 1/8"
BH 7.25"
*SESSION PRO*
IBO 312
BH 6 7/8" BH
ATA 38 5/8"
*X-FACTOR*
IBO 307
ATA 42 1/8"
BH 7 3/8"

Remember all bows have an option to add 1/2" to their brace height by reversing the draw weight adjustment block.


----------



## marcop

Thanks Rob  we need to chat when you have a free moment


----------



## maitland

jmann28 said:


> Rob, is the berger hole on the kinetic almost an inch behind the back of the grip??


Approx 3/4"


----------



## Keith t

AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you outdid yourself again Rob. The looks of the risers are real nice. I especially like the Raptor. Thanks for the sneak peaks. good luck that the ATA.

See you when the lefties are made:wink:


----------



## jmann28

maitland said:


> Approx 3/4"


What's the theory on that? Instead on the typical setup where they are inline?


----------



## marcop

Normally it means that you can shoot a slightly shorter arrow like a bit of a overdraw this will up your Fps... ( I think ! that's the way I understand it )  with out having to have a arrow rest pulled back ...


----------



## jonj480

Looks awesome, I love that Kinetic! Looks like next year's deer slayer!


----------



## Keith t

marcop said:


> Normally it means that you can shoot a slightly shorter arrow like a bit of a overdraw this will up your Fps... ( I think ! that's the way I understand it )  with out having to have a arrow rest pulled back ...


 Almost exactly opposite. lengthening the BH will get you LESS fps. If you increase the BH it doesnt really do anything to "create a bit of an overdraw". that can be done with a short BH also it's just not necessary. with modern bows. 

If you spin the mounting blocks around it moves the limbs back.It moves the pins that secure the limbs to the mounting block from the FWD side of the pocket of the riser and moves it to the rearward side of the pocket. It messes with the DL, so that will have to be re adjusted.

My Retribution was like this when I got it. I flipped the blocks, re secured the pins and it was back to the stock BH.


----------



## maitland

2013 limb logo


----------



## cory2011

Awesome line up for Maitland USA in 2013.


----------



## Mgs. Co. Mafia

Im in!! Hope to take the kenetic to the woods this fall. Thanx as always ROB!


----------



## ozzyshane

What a great line up for 2013 i think the standard has been set for 2013 Thnaks Shane


----------



## Dbrisc

These look great!


----------



## always

Cant wait to shoot the Kinetic and the Halo extreme. Love my Halo 31 and cant wait to shoot the new ones. 
BTW the Raptor 3-d is awesome looking. 
Nice lineup Rob. Good luck at the show.


----------



## retribution

Anyone have a set of 27" #1 mods for a retribution/vtr cams just layin round they wanna sale??


----------



## 12RingKing

retribution said:


> anyone have a set of 27" #1 mods for a retribution/vtr cams just layin round they wanna sale??


me!


----------



## razorbuck87

Wow, the new bows look awesome! What is DL on the new bows?


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

Looks like the cable rods on all the 2013 models are straight.

Maybe I'm thinking of another line, but I thought they were gonna be curved on the 2013s. No?


----------



## fowl_natured

The bows look great. Kinda wish the Raptor would offer a shorter BH for a tad more speed. I think I will just keep flingin arrows with my VTR Ret


----------



## Keith t

fowl_natured said:


> The bows look great. Kinda wish the Raptor would offer a shorter BH for a tad more speed. I think I will just keep flingin arrows with my VTR Ret


 Tough to beat the Retri. for an all around bow. I love mine!


----------



## j.d.m.

You guys with Halo's, how spongy/soft is the draw back wall without the limb stop? I am thinking of removing the limb stop, but I love the solid wall, and care for spongy walls. I would try mine, but bow isn't ready yet.


----------



## always

j.d.m. said:


> You guys with Halo's, how spongy/soft is the draw back wall without the limb stop? I am thinking of removing the limb stop, but I love the solid wall, and care for spongy walls. I would try mine, but bow isn't ready yet.


I wouldn't call it spongy at all. Just curious though, why do you want to shoot it with out the limb stop?


----------



## j.d.m.

I seem to pull hard into the wall at cam rollover, I just figured I might relieve that pressure on the cam. Besides, it would be a little less weight on the rotating mass. I probably won't go without it, but just curious.


----------



## jmann28

I don't shoot with the top limb stop. I have a bomar stop on the bottom though. I don't like the super rock hard wall. I shoot a hinge so I like a slightly soft wall. Allows me to pull through the shot better.


----------



## Exarcher GB

I've tried with and without the limb stop. Both set-ups had their advantages and disadvantages. I too like a bit of movement available to execute my shot so I've come up with a compromise that is working extremely well.......

I've stuck some fairly high density foam to the limb (about 1/8" thick) where the stop touches the limb (depending on where your cable stops are compared to the limb stop, you may have to move the limb stop one position longer and double up on the foam). In this way it gives me the small movement I need...


----------



## always

The o ring on the stop seems to be plenty of cushion, but the high density foam would help to soften the wall and still keep it solid at full draw. Not a bad idea.
That being said I personally like the solid wall of the 31 with top limb stop.
There are always variables in a hunting situation. Besides having to shoot at different angles you may have to shift while at full draw or hold for an extremly long time. Or let down and draw again. 
When the "blood is pumping" and the adrenaline is racing it is one less variable I have to worry about. jmho


----------



## jonj480

Guys, I had the chance to shoot the new bows today. I shot the Kinetic, the Halo Extreme, and the Raptor. I think the Kinetic will replace my Retribution as my favorite bow of all time. Rob has been listening to us. The new bows are QUIET! Very quiet, and very shock free and dead in the hand. The kinetic I shot today had the let off set at about 78% (according to Rob) and it felt beautiful. The new bows have a little more valley,, a little higher let off, respectable speeds, and they hold like a rock. The Kinetic is literally my dream bow. I am ordering one today. I shot it bare, and there was no vibe, it was as quiet as a fully decked out Mathews switchback, had a solid back wall, and it looks really cool. I will take some pics from ATA tomorrow to post, and try and get a vid of the shot on a few of the new models to post. Y'all will love the new bows! This is gonna be a huge year for Rob and the Maitland brand. The new bows are THAT good.


----------



## Keith t

jonj480 said:


> Guys, I had the chance to shoot the new bows today. I shot the Kinetic, the Halo Extreme, and the Raptor. I think the Kinetic will replace my Retribution as my favorite bow of all time. Rob has been listening to us. The new bows are QUIET! Very quiet, and very shock free and dead in the hand. The kinetic I shot today had the let off set at about 78% (according to Rob) and it felt beautiful. The new bows have a little more valley,, a little higher let off, respectable speeds, and they hold like a rock. The Kinetic is literally my dream bow. I am ordering one today. I shot it bare, and there was no vibe, it was as quiet as a fully decked out Mathews switchback, had a solid back wall, and it looks really cool. I will take some pics from ATA tomorrow to post, and try and get a vid of the shot on a few of the new models to post. Y'all will love the new bows! This is gonna be a huge year for Rob and the Maitland brand. The new bows are THAT good.


Great to hear, thanks for the review. Can't wait to see pics. . I have a Lefty Kenetic on order.


----------



## razorbuck87

jonj480 said:


> Guys, I had the chance to shoot the new bows today. I shot the Kinetic, the Halo Extreme, and the Raptor. I think the Kinetic will replace my Retribution as my favorite bow of all time. Rob has been listening to us. The new bows are QUIET! Very quiet, and very shock free and dead in the hand. The kinetic I shot today had the let off set at about 78% (according to Rob) and it felt beautiful. The new bows have a little more valley,, a little higher let off, respectable speeds, and they hold like a rock. The Kinetic is literally my dream bow. I am ordering one today. I shot it bare, and there was no vibe, it was as quiet as a fully decked out Mathews switchback, had a solid back wall, and it looks really cool. I will take some pics from ATA tomorrow to post, and try and get a vid of the shot on a few of the new models to post. Y'all will love the new bows! This is gonna be a huge year for Rob and the Maitland brand. The new bows are THAT good.


Any info on the draw length range of the new bows?


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

jonj480 said:


> Guys, I had the chance to shoot the new bows today. I shot the Kinetic, the Halo Extreme, and the Raptor. I think the Kinetic will replace my Retribution as my favorite bow of all time. Rob has been listening to us. The new bows are QUIET! Very quiet, and very shock free and dead in the hand. The kinetic I shot today had the let off set at about 78% (according to Rob) and it felt beautiful. The new bows have a little more valley,, a little higher let off, respectable speeds, and they hold like a rock. The Kinetic is literally my dream bow. I am ordering one today. I shot it bare, and there was no vibe, it was as quiet as a fully decked out Mathews switchback, had a solid back wall, and it looks really cool. I will take some pics from ATA tomorrow to post, and try and get a vid of the shot on a few of the new models to post. Y'all will love the new bows! This is gonna be a huge year for Rob and the Maitland brand. The new bows are THAT good.


John - Thanks for your review. Impressive.

Did the Kinetic have a bent cable rod to combat torque? I could have sworn I read somewhere last year that Rob was experimenting with the right design for bent cable rods on the 2013s models.

Please confirm. Thanks.


----------



## j.d.m.

What are the rest of you guys with 60lb Halo31's getting for max poundage. I got a new set of string/cables for mine, and I can't get it below 65lbs max setting. I am going to go over it again and double check string/cable lengths today, but wanted to check with you guys. If it is supposed to max at 65, then I am chasing my tail.


----------



## jonj480

DL range is 26"-31". The cable rod is not bent on any of the new bows, but I didn't notice any torque at all. The Session Pro and the Raptor are pretty sweet too. The Kinetic is just awesome.


----------



## jonj480

Top pic is Session Pro and Raptor 3D. Middle pic is Halo Extreme and Kinetic.


----------



## jmann28

jonj480 said:


> Top pic is Session Pro and Raptor 3D. Middle pic is Halo Extreme and Kinetic.


Can you get some more pics of the Kinetic and the X factor? Hows the x factor shoot???


----------



## jonj480

I will. Gonna be tomorrow though. The X Factor is sweet. The Session PRO is friggin awesome. It draws and shoots like a dream. I shot it today with fingers and no sight, and I was grouping well enough to take fetching off. The limb angle on the session pro (slightly beyond parallel) makes it just sit there on the shot.


----------



## razorbuck87

jonj480 said:


> DL range is 26"-31". The cable rod is not bent on any of the new bows, but I didn't notice any torque at all. The Session Pro and the Raptor are pretty sweet too. The Kinetic is just awesome.


Is that the DL range for the entire lineup?


----------



## jonj480

That's what Rob told me would be "safe to post" for the lineup. If you need longer or shorter, I would call him. I know he can go longer on the target bows, if you need shorter, give him a shout.


----------



## razorbuck87

jonj480 said:


> That's what Rob told me would be "safe to post" for the lineup. If you need longer or shorter, I would call him. I know he can go longer on the target bows, if you need shorter, give him a shout.


Thanks, my buddy is in the 25.5 to 26 range so he usually gets the short end of the stick. I'm 29, lucky me


----------



## hphunter

When will the bows (kinetic ) be available?


----------



## jonj480

First production run is happening soon, so I'd say end of feb, that's what Rob has been quoting today. Trust me, I want mine now too. I want my kinetic to shoot some 3d. After shooting em, may need a raptor too. 325 is Smokin' for a target bow like that.


----------



## jonj480

Here are some more pics. 

Session pro


----------



## jonj480

Kinetic


----------



## jonj480

Halo Extreme


----------



## jonj480

Raptor 3D


----------



## jonj480

Session Pro

























Let me know what else you guys wanna see!


----------



## Dbrisc

Any of the bows that you get to shoot? Or are they just there for show?


----------



## jonj480

You can shoot em all.


----------



## Dbrisc

How are the halo extreme and kinetic?


----------



## jonj480

Dbrisc said:


> How are the halo extreme and kinetic?


Best purely hunting bows Rob has put out yet. The kinetic is pretty fast, nice 32 ATA, will come with 2 BH options (6" and 7"). IBO at 6 is 335, at 7 it is 328. It is a very sweet shooter. Both the Kinetic and the Halo extreme are MUCH quieter this year. Same silky smooth draw cycle, solid back wall, a little more valley and a little more let off ( you can get them close to 80% now) and it is dead on the shot. 

I will say, those of you who target shoot, the Raptor 3D and the Session Pro are incredible. I can't tell you how many dudes who shot the session pro couldn't believe the draw weight setting, it is that smooth.


----------



## roosclan

fowl_natured said:


> The bows look great. Kinda wish the Raptor would offer a shorter BH for a tad more speed. I think I will just keep flingin arrows with my VTR Ret


I'm with you. The Kinetic might be on the list with the higher letoff and same IBO, but other than that I have a hard time going with something other than my Retribution.


----------



## jmann28

Jon, have you shot the X factor? What do you think about it?


----------



## 3dfevr#1

OK.... brand new to Maitland and I shot the bows several times this week at the show. I shot 15-20 different flagship bows the past 2 days and NONE felt like the Session Pro. This bow is 39" A2A, 7" brace, and IBO's at 312. That isn't the good part, it is dead quiet at the shot. It pulls nice and evenly to a solid back wall with just the right amount of valley for me, as I like shooting a Longhorn 3 backtension. The machining was great with excellent fit and finish. The only negative I found, (and I told Robert), was the cutout at the back of the berger buttons wasn't as polished and smooth as the rest of the bow. Now I am in a pickle, my last indoor league shoot on Saturday, I shot a 300 57x with my Athens 300 Exceed and I love it but.......I am REALLY considering buying a Sessions Pro. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## jonj480

jmann28 said:


> Jon, have you shot the X factor? What do you think about it?


I did. It has an extremely smooth draw cycle, and holds like a rock. It feels quite a bit different than the session pro on the shot due to the difference in limb angle. It is personal preference really. The session pro is a little more dead on the shot than the X factor due to the session pro's beyond parallel limbs at full draw. We were shooting the bows with a tiny little axion stab on them, if you put a full target stab set up with back bars an weights, etc I am sure it would feel quite a bit different. From what I saw, there were guys that loved the Session Pro, and guys that loved the X- Factor. The international guys and finger shooters seemed to be the ones in love with the X-Factor, for the way I shoot, I would choose the Session Pro.


----------



## hollywood88

I shot all of the new bows from maitland yesterday at the show and all i can say is wow. The x factor to me was the first true target bow i have shot in years and the raptor 3d was incredible


----------



## razorbuck87

Will be ordering a raptor tomorrow hopefully. I really wish they were still doing the halo34


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

razorbuck87 said:


> Will be ordering a raptor tomorrow hopefully. I really wish they were still doing the halo34


Why? Is it that the 2013 line doesn't include a hunting bow in the 34 - 35 ata area? Just curious.

Does the 2013 line have new eccentrics or are they using the Aggressor cams?


----------



## j.d.m.

I might be wrong, but I thought the Halo34 was still available. He just has his new bows at the show. Again, I thought that was posted earlier here, or in the Brand specific forum/thread.


----------



## DLJ

Raptor 3D interests me but not sure I want to replace the Zeus G3 with it.

Session Pro is a contender for an indoor bow, the original session was a little too long on the ATA for my draw length but the Session Pro fits tight in there for my indoor specs

The kinetic is defo a contender for a 3d bow if i go back to shooting 3D tournies


Any Zeus G3 owners shot the Raptor and can give a comparison to the Zeus G3, The Zeus is gonna be hard to beat, it's the best bow I've ever shot

Would love to see Rob (and all other bow companies) do as Elite do and post approximate speeds at each draw length, it would give a 50# 27" shooter like me better info to make an informed choice


----------



## razorbuck87

j.d.m. said:


> I might be wrong, but I thought the Halo34 was still available. He just has his new bows at the show. Again, I thought that was posted earlier here, or in the Brand specific forum/thread.


That would be nice to know since I just placed an order for a raptor at our shop and really wanted a halo 34.


----------



## Daniel Boone

Nice bows. I really enjoyed shooting them at ATA show
DB


----------



## jonj480

roosclan said:


> I'm with you. The Kinetic might be on the list with the higher letoff and same IBO, but other than that I have a hard time going with something other than my Retribution.


Hey Roos, shoot me a PM if you want some more specifics, but depending on what you want, I think you will see some huge improvements in both the Raptor and the Kinetic vs the Ret. the Raptor has a 36" riser, and for a bow that long, 325 is screaming for a bow that draws that smooth. It is a very solid holding bow and dead in the hand. Great crossover bow for 3D/hunting, plus you get the dual stab holes, and you can get an adjustable draw stop that will take the let off from 55% - 80%. Even though the speed is similar, it is a night and day difference from the Ret. 

The Kinetic is fast. I think 335 is the fastest bow Rob has made. It is very smooth, and is quieter than both my ret and my Halo. It feels longer than it is. 

Depending on what you want to do with it, I think they are improved enough over the ret, either one would be a significant upgrade.


----------



## razorbuck87

Our shop owner checked with a maitland sales guy (who I think was named jason) and he said the halo 34 is no more.


----------



## razorbuck87

also does anyone know who is making the strings for the new bows?


----------



## jonj480

I think it is Stone Mountain


----------



## Keith t

razorbuck87 said:


> also does anyone know who is making the strings for the new bows?


 Not sure on the production side of making the strings. The is a guy in Gridley ca. that works with Rob on making his prototype bow, strings. He makes a set that is second to none for a bit less than, say winner choice.

He was recommended to me, by Rob. He made me a set of strings and cables for my Retri.. I installed them ,set the peep and have not had to touch it. The peep hasn't rotated one bit, they are amazing. The servings are perfect and have not shown any wear or separation at the rollover points.

Knowing what I know now, I would have paid him more than what he is charging, they are that good.


----------



## roosclan

jonj480 said:


> Hey Roos, shoot me a PM if you want some more specifics, but depending on what you want, I think you will see some huge improvements in both the Raptor and the Kinetic vs the Ret. the Raptor has a 36" riser, and for a bow that long, 325 is screaming for a bow that draws that smooth. It is a very solid holding bow and dead in the hand. Great crossover bow for 3D/hunting, plus you get the dual stab holes, and you can get an adjustable draw stop that will take the let off from 55% - 80%. Even though the speed is similar, it is a night and day difference from the Ret.
> 
> The Kinetic is fast. I think 335 is the fastest bow Rob has made. It is very smooth, and is quieter than both my ret and my Halo. It feels longer than it is.
> 
> Depending on what you want to do with it, I think they are improved enough over the ret, either one would be a significant upgrade.


Yeah, Rob hasn't made anything over 335. The Ret was supposed to be 335, but I'm not sure it actually made it. Mine makes its IBO after Breathn got done with it, but stock I don't think it did. If the Kinetic has more letoff, is smoother, quieter and keeps the same speed, then I'd say that's an improvement!

Personally, I think Rob could make a 345 IBO bow and it would still be smoother than other speed bows out there.


----------



## Adino

Any idea of price tag for Session Pro?


----------



## jonj480

I think MSRP is $1149, don't know what the street price will be, I would imagine a little lower. I know that the 36" billet riser is what adds significantly to the cost.


----------



## camburgess

As much as I love these bows, I've only recently picked up the last 2011 Retribution VTR, coming back to archery after many years. 
Mainly for hunting but with some target for practice and fun, the Retty VTR wows all the folk here, and I love it!

I have a question though - with the arrow set up "normally" (odd vane pointing up) I get fletching contact on the side cables. 
I have turned the arrow nock so that the odd vane points sideways (longbow style) and get better accuracy and no contact. 
Using 2" blazer vanes on Easton Powerflight 400.
Is this normal? Is it likely to cause me any issues down the track?


----------



## Exarcher GB

camburgess said:


> I have a question though - with the arrow set up "normally" (odd vane pointing up) I get fletching contact on the side cables.
> I have turned the arrow nock so that the odd vane points sideways (longbow style) and get better accuracy and no contact.
> Using 2" blazer vanes on Easton Powerflight 400.
> Is this normal? Is it likely to cause me any issues down the track?


Any contact between the vanes and the cables will have an effect on the arrows downrange. 

Are you using a stock cable slide ? You might try one that offsets the cables a bit more, I've switched to a Saunders Hyperglide for that reason. It gives me a fraction of an inch more clearance when I'm using larger vanes on my big indoor arrows. 

Rotating the arrow to give better cable clearance may cause rest clearance issues (unless you're using a drop-away rest)..... I've solved both problems by shooting 4, slightly smaller vanes. In this way I have optimum clearance of cables, rest and most importantly my scope when I'm shooting target out to 100 yards.


----------



## peter rogers

I shot all your bows at the ATA show and am very interested...Are there any other color options than the Camo, red and black?


----------



## roosclan

camburgess said:


> As much as I love these bows, I've only recently picked up the last 2011 Retribution VTR, coming back to archery after many years.
> Mainly for hunting but with some target for practice and fun, the Retty VTR wows all the folk here, and I love it!
> 
> I have a question though - with the arrow set up "normally" (odd vane pointing up) I get fletching contact on the side cables.
> I have turned the arrow nock so that the odd vane points sideways (longbow style) and get better accuracy and no contact.
> Using 2" blazer vanes on Easton Powerflight 400.
> Is this normal? Is it likely to cause me any issues down the track?


I have to shoot with the cock vane out as well, and I have a Saunders Hyperglide on my cable rod. I'm using Flex Fletch Flash FHP-200 vanes.



peter rogers said:


> I shot all your bows at the ATA show and am very interested...Are there any other color options than the Camo, red and black?


He usually has orange, blue, red, black, and camo. Other colors are sometimes available for a custom upcharge (Rob can give you more details about that).

speaking of camo, what pattern did Rob decide on for 2013? My vote was for the Moonshine lineup (Outshine, Harvest Moon, Wildfire, Muddy Girl). My Retribution looks awesome in Harvest Moon.


----------



## razorbuck87

I was told mid-february for when my raptor would be ready, in case anyone wondered


----------



## rsarns

Gunmetal gray X factor coming my way....


----------



## lern

X2 for me


----------



## camburgess

Thanks for the tips, folk. You've set my mind at ease (along with the improved accuracy that I have noticed).
I'm using a Whisker Biscuit full surround rest, it doesn't behave differently regardless of which way the vanes point (as long as they don't run through the stiffer black whiskers at the bottom).
I'll look at the Saunders Hyperglide next time I am in the pro shop.


----------



## cory2011

Ttt


----------



## Sqrl

Who will make the strings for the 2013 Maitland's and what material will they be made out of?


----------



## cory2011

Ttt


----------



## jhoyt

Rob,
Might you have a picture of a Gunmetal Gray riser/bow you could post here please????
I have a few people trying to decide on a color........

Thanks,


----------



## cory2011

I second that motion


----------



## marcop

me to


----------



## rsarns

Thats what I ordered, gunmetal grey X-Factor. Rob if you get mine sent out quickly I will post pics of it right away..


----------



## lern

Should mine arrive first I will post immediately! But wait, being a lefty that may not happen.


----------



## roosclan

lern said:


> Should mine arrive first I will post immediately! But wait, being a lefty that may not happen.


Nope. And to think that Rob keeps his lefty bow _after_ he's gotten them to dealers and customers. He makes the bows, and he waits the longest.


----------



## bentriser

wwhen will website be updated


----------



## Ozzy

I have a 2012 Zeus G3 with cable wear issues next to the bottom cam after very little shooting .

No point in replacing the cables unless I can rectify the issue, as it will only occur again.
Most disappointing.

Any others experienced this ?


----------



## marcop

Hi There ossy i sent you email reply i can sort that out for you


----------



## Ozzy

marcop said:


> Hi There ossy i sent you email reply i can sort that out for you


Many thanks. Responded. :wink:


----------



## Jt1

Waiting on a Kinetic. Anyone here if they still plan on having first run of bows out soon?


----------



## field

Hi
I also have the same problem, I have to change every 3 months the cable, I sent an email to report the problem but no response from the technical service, if you have a solution I'm ok for find out how.




Ozzy said:


> I have a 2012 Zeus G3 with cable wear issues next to the bottom cam after very little shooting .
> 
> No point in replacing the cables unless I can rectify the issue, as it will only occur again.
> Most disappointing.
> 
> Any others experienced this ?


----------



## razorbuck87

Jt1 said:


> Waiting on a Kinetic. Anyone here if they still plan on having first run of bows out soon?


We were originally told mid feb for my raptor. Now it is sometime in march


----------



## razorbuck87

Jt1 said:


> Waiting on a Kinetic. Anyone here if they still plan on having first run of bows out soon?


Shop owner talked to rob yesterday and rob said the bows are "right around the corner". It sounded like they were either in transit to or from the finish guy. Im not sure if that is all the bows or just the raptors(what i ordered). I would think that would be all models


----------



## Ozzy

field said:


> Hi
> I also have the same problem, I have to change every 3 months the cable, I sent an email to report the problem but no response from the technical service, if you have a solution I'm ok for find out how.


a definite issue with the aggressor cam on the Zeus G3.
If recognised by Rob at Maitland, it would be good customer relations to maybe replace the offending cam or module with an upgraded version. 
I'm in Australia, but had a few very kind offers off assistance from Maitland dealers . 

Fantastic bow to shoot, though !


----------



## Bnbfishin

You guys need to post a picture of what you are seeing. I have zero cable/string issues with my G3 and am interested to see what is happening with yours.


Ozzy said:


> a definite issue with the aggressor cam on the Zeus G3.
> If recognised by Rob at Maitland, it would be good customer relations to maybe replace the offending cam or module with an upgraded version.
> I'm in Australia, but had a few very kind offers off assistance from Maitland dealers .
> 
> Fantastic bow to shoot, though !


----------



## field

Bnbfishin said:


> You guys need to post a picture of what you are seeing. I have zero cable/string issues with my G3 and am interested to see what is happening with yours.


I have a problem with the "split cable" of my Zeus because this is the third time that I have to change the cable car there is a break of "serving" in halo 0.14 at the "cam" low (3B)
See the pic,
the break each time is always in the same place, why?
I wonder if you have ever had this problem and what is the solution , because a cable every 3 months is too much.


----------



## Bnbfishin

Thanks for the picture. That part of the cam has a tighter bend which stresses the cable more and I wouldn't be surprised to see some separation of the serving in that area but it shouldn't be cut the way yours is. First I would check that part of the draw mod where the cable bends over to see if there is a burr that sticks part way into the groove. The second thing I would check is that the cable is thin enough to fit into the groove. If the cable has too many strands or if the serving material is too thick then that can cause it to cut as it puts a lot of pressure from the fairly sharp edges of the mod directly onto the cable serving if it can't seat into the groove the way it is supposed to. If you have access to a Hooter Shooter I would put it in there and "draw" the bow and keep a close eye on the way the cable tracks into the groove. If you don't then I would have a friend draw the bow back and kneel down and watch to see how the cable tracks into the groove. That's all I have for now.


field said:


> I have a problem with the "split cable" of my Zeus because this is the third time that I have to change the cable car there is a break of "serving" in halo 0.14 at the "cam" low (3B)
> See the pic,
> the break each time is always in the same place, why?
> I wonder if you have ever had this problem and what is the solution , because a cable every 3 months is too much.


----------



## marcop

hi there ok I have seen the problem with the cable wear on the bottom cam this is the older VTR cam please email me and I will tell you how to fix it take you about 20min ... its not a big thing to sort out you need to know how .. and you will not have that problem ... FYI I have the same cam in my old Zeus and have been shooting the same cable and serving now for more than 10000 ++ shots no wear @ all and still going strong ...... can post a pic to show you as well if you want to see


----------



## duc

Please share.


----------



## pepetorro

Please share.


----------



## marcop

hi there guys i would rather that you email me and talk you through how to sort it out ... b4 I post it up here would have to clear it with the Dr Rob first 

.. but will advise and keep you peeps posted .....


----------



## pepetorro

mi email [email protected] gracias


----------



## cory2011

Ttt


----------



## rsarns

What is the latest on the first production runs?


----------



## marcop

I have been informed that it looks like the shipping starts mid March ...


----------



## rsarns

marcop said:


> I have been informed that it looks like the shipping starts mid March ...


Sounds good... Was hoping to have it prior to Indoor Nationals just to show it off to the other finger shooters out there.


----------



## marcop

as soon as i have them in my hands will post pics up here for you chap to drooooooooooolllllllll over ....


----------



## Ozzy

field said:


> I have a problem with the "split cable" of my Zeus because this is the third time that I have to change the cable car there is a break of "serving" in halo 0.14 at the "cam" low (3B)
> See the pic,
> the break each time is always in the same place, why?
> I wonder if you have ever had this problem and what is the solution , because a cable every 3 months is too much.
> View attachment 1600178


This is identical to my problem. A module issue.
Jim has the answers.


----------



## razorbuck87

marcop said:


> I have been informed that it looks like the shipping starts mid March ...


Our shop owner got a message form maitland saying that they wouldn't be receiving risers until this week. Maybe, that was just for the raptor3d which I ordered? Mid march sounds like a stretch to me.


----------



## roosclan

razorbuck87 said:


> Our shop owner got a message form maitland saying that they wouldn't be receiving risers until this week. Maybe, that was just for the raptor3d which I ordered? Mid march sounds like a stretch to me.


Rob has had this problem with the machine shop for quite a while. Because he's a small maker, his order gets bumped at times for a bigger order to get done. I guess the shop owner is an archer and really knows bows, so it's easier for Rob to make any changes that need to be made, and the quality is top-notch. Personally, I'd be looking for a different machine shop who won't bump my order out of line when a bigger order comes in...


----------



## 12RingKing

Hey everyone.

Just letting y'all know if anyone is looking for VTR #2 mods. I have a set available.


----------



## roosclan

Let's bump this back up! Rob, I now have to wear a surgical cap all day at work, and my hair is atrocious when I get done with a 10hr shift. Do you have any Maitland caps for sale? I need to cover this mop, so I might as well be a walking billboard for you!:shade:


----------



## marcop

I " Hair" what you saying there ... I have been pulling mine out as well ..... I think would rather go with a Kevlar Helmet ..with all the flak that I am getting from some of my customers ... LOL


----------



## razorbuck87

roosclan said:


> Let's bump this back up! Rob, I now have to wear a surgical cap all day at work, and my hair is atrocious when I get done with a 10hr shift. Do you have any Maitland caps for sale? I need to cover this mop, so I might as well be a walking billboard for you!:shade:


I would be interested as well


----------



## Keith t

roosclan said:


> Let's bump this back up! Rob, I now have to wear a surgical cap all day at work, and my hair is atrocious when I get done with a 10hr shift. Do you have any Maitland caps for sale? I need to cover this mop, so I might as well be a walking billboard for you!:shade:


 I've been looking into getting hats made but I want to run it by Rob first. I know he is busy and I would rather him be assembling bows. There is a company in my area that produces great custom hats. If we can get the "ok" from Rob I can look into a price.


----------



## maitland

Hey guys, The shipping will start this week so the bows will start flowing out the door. I have been very busy keeping things on track as this is going to be our biggest year ever and I think you will be very impressed with your new bows. We have also brought on quite a few new dealers and will update the website with their contact information very soon. Guys remember we have a warranty and tech line available if you have any tuning or warranty questions you need answered. Shipping mode is in full swing so leave a message if were not at the phone and we can get back to you. You can also email your questions through the website on the contact page. I will touch base after the tornado has passed.


----------



## Keith t

Thanks for the update Rob. :thumbs_up


----------



## rsarns

:shade: Can't wait!


----------



## Bnbfishin

Great to hear Rob! Keith T let me know what happens with the hats.


----------



## rsarns

Shirts?


----------



## Keith t

Bnbfishin said:


> Great to hear Rob! Keith T let me know what happens with the hats.


 I will contact Rob or Mike. I have to get an OK from them before I proceed.


----------



## Keith t

I spoke with Rob about making hats, he's ok with it. I have some Ideas of what to put on them. I am open for suggestions. I tou all have anything in mind post some pics.

No prices yet but I'll try to get some ASAP.


----------



## roosclan

Keith t said:


> I spoke with Rob about making hats, he's ok with it. I have some Ideas of what to put on them. I am open for suggestions. I tou all have anything in mind post some pics.
> 
> No prices yet but I'll try to get some ASAP.


It doesn't need to be too elaborate. Black or charcoal grey hat with the MaitlandUSA logo on the front and this on the back (probably in two lines instead of one:


----------



## Bnbfishin

And make sure you get a hat that will fit big heads!


----------



## Hit-em

Could you see about offering some distressed hats ...
Thanks


----------



## rsarns

Chicks dig Long

Risers


----------



## Keith t

rsarns said:


> Chicks dig Long
> 
> Risers


 That's funny right there....I will be hunting turkeys this w/e. I will get the ball rolling Monday


----------



## field

field said:


> I have a problem with the "split cable" of my Zeus because this is the third time that I have to change the cable car there is a break of "serving" in halo 0.14 at the "cam" low (3B)
> See the pic,
> the break each time is always in the same place, why?
> I wonder if you have ever had this problem and what is the solution , because a cable every 3 months is too much.
> View attachment 1600178


hi
I am not happy with the customer service :angry:as I have sent emails to report the problem with the "cable", it is absolutely necessary to have a new "cam uploaded" because I just change the complete kit on the "zeus" there less than 2 months and again and again the same wear on the cable.
Since I have this bow for less than a year is the fourth time I change the cable kit and it is too much.:thumbs_do
I know Robert has a lot of work but it should respond to these customers when the problem is known


----------



## jhoyt

Field,
I sent you a PM; we can take care of this rather easily......
Simple "fix" Need your email address please....


Thanks,



field said:


> hi
> I am not happy with the customer service :angry:as I have sent emails to report the problem with the "cable", it is absolutely necessary to have a new "cam uploaded" because I just change the complete kit on the "zeus" there less than 2 months and again and again the same wear on the cable.
> Since I have this bow for less than a year is the fourth time I change the cable kit and it is too much.:thumbs_do
> I know Robert has a lot of work but it should respond to these customers when the problem is known


----------



## field

Hi Jim
Have a PM
Regards



jhoyt said:


> Field,
> I sent you a PM; we can take care of this rather easily......
> Simple "fix" Need your email address please....
> 
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## cory2011

Rob, 
The suspence is killing me and prolly alot of other Maitlanders could you PLEASE post a pic of a riser in gun metal gray? I would love to see it so i can start picking color combos for a string. Even though my string maker (jim)thinks its funny cuz he knows i am color blind and wont see the color anyhow its always possible LOL. I never no what color string i get i just have to trust JIM. Thanks, CORY

PS: HAPPY EASTER TO ALL


----------



## Hit-em

Just got some Great News !!! 
My Raptor will be shipped this week !!
:banana:


----------



## rsarns

Hit-em said:


> Just got some Great News !!!
> My Raptor will be shipped this week !!
> :banana:


From?


----------



## DLJ

Keith t said:


> I spoke with Rob about making hats, he's ok with it. I have some Ideas of what to put on them. I am open for suggestions. I tou all have anything in mind post some pics.
> 
> No prices yet but I'll try to get some ASAP.


Black front, red mesh back with a distressed peak and Maitland logo on the front (;o)


----------



## faston2

DLJ said:


> Black front, red mesh back with a distressed peak and Maitland logo on the front (;o)


:set1_signs009:


----------



## bentriser

can,t wait till mine arrives.


----------



## Bnbfishin

Basically you guys want something like this. This is a brand new hat that Whitetail Adrenaline just came out with about 5 weeks ago. FWIW this is one of the very few hats I wear that fits well on my big head.


DLJ said:


> Black front, red mesh back with a distressed peak and Maitland logo on the front (;o)





faston2 said:


> :set1_signs009:


----------



## DonsHarley

Bnbfishin said:


> Basically you guys want something like this. This is a brand new hat that Whitetail Adrenaline just came out with about 5 weeks ago. FWIW this is one of the very few hats I wear that fits well on my big head.



Is this a fitted hat or adjustable?


----------



## Bnbfishin

This one is a fitted cap. Sorry I tried to get a clear pic of the back.


DonsHarley said:


> Is this a fitted hat or adjustable?


----------



## DonsHarley

Bnbfishin said:


> This one is a fitted cap. Sorry I tried to get a clear pic of the back.


Your pics were good, I thought it was fitted but I've had a few that looked fitted but the head band had elastic in it for a nice fit.


----------



## roosclan

I was thinking all black, and I'm not that keen on mesh.


----------



## Bnbfishin

I don't care for mesh either but this is actually very comfortable. Just throwing the pics out there after seeing some of the replies. I'll be buying one of whatever they decide on.


roosclan said:


> I was thinking all black, and I'm not that keen on mesh.


----------



## faston2

roosclan said:


> I was thinking all black, and I'm not that keen on mesh.


All black and no mesh? You do remember that it will be 90+ in a week or two here. :wink: 

I like the all black idea.......at least that could be our winter version :icon_1_lol:.

By the way.......You going to Lindsborg for the R100 next weekend? I will be there if you want to meet and say hi. I'll be at the No Bull 1000 probably too next month.


----------



## Keith t

Sorry guy's I was turkey hunting this w/e. I will call today and see whats avail. and a price range.

I think the mesh would look good in all black(if avail). I want to do red hats also. I'm going to try to to get some with a camo border around the brim. It pops with an all black hat.


----------



## Keith t

prices are coming, should be here by the end of the day. The selection is going to be a little limited. There is a minimum order of 300for more options.


----------



## Keith t

Got some prices....right now they are about $10 to 12/ hat for 150 hats. It will be and all Black, structured 6 panel hat with a velcro adjust in the back. It will have the Maitland logo on the front and MaitlandUSA.com over the rainbow on the back. The hat is real nice fitting and looking. I'll take a pic. of the one that I have tonight.

If we want more logo's or writing on them the price will go up a bit.


----------



## Kahkon

hmm, when I get to the shop I will give ya a link to a place I just went to. Prices are way better and top quality hats. I think the place I went to you can get a sandwiched visor with stitching for 6 bucks a hat...They will also mix and match so you don't have to do all the same colors....


----------



## Keith t

Kahkon said:


> hmm, when I get to the shop I will give ya a link to a place I just went to. Prices are way better and top quality hats. I think the place I went to you can get a sandwiched visor with stitching for 6 bucks a hat...They will also mix and match so you don't have to do all the same colors....


 Sounds good...thanks


----------



## Kahkon

As promised, I visited their shop today. I am a Police Officer a few towns over so I know this guy is legit.....this does not include shipping, I don't think. He also told me it didn't matter which hat I picked, it was same price.


----------



## maitland

Hey guys, pic of the Session Pro in the new Orange and Gunmetal.


----------



## Hit-em

Great colors !!!
I really like the Gunmetal ...very nice !!!
Now I wish I had seen that before I ordered my all Black Raptor !!!!


----------



## marcop

maitland said:


> Hey guys, pic of the Session Pro in the new Orange and Gunmetal.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1639392


well there you have it looks like there might be some light in the tunnel finally what you been waiting for .. the most awesome bow on the Planet hands down... no argument ... and that's a bold statement in MIO but I have 30yrs of compound to back it up ....


----------



## Longbow42

Hey Rob, will the Session Pro draw to 33.5" DL?


----------



## roosclan

Longbow42 said:


> Hey Rob, will the Session Pro draw to 33.5" DL?


It would probably require the work-around that NBA did by using longer limbs and increasing the BH.


----------



## bentriser

waiting waiting waiting.


----------



## USNarcher

The X-Factor wins it's first tournament. Congratulations to rsarns for winning the Washington State Safari championship shooting barebow and making up an impossible 57 points after day one.


----------



## roosclan

Good job rsarns!


----------



## Sarg196969

Any thoughts about hunting with the long riser bows? I'm still slinging logs with my old Hoyt Enticer! It's 39 1/2 inches long so....I think it would feel familiar if I took one hunting. How long is the Kinetic? And how much does it weigh? Shortest DL?


----------



## roosclan

The Kinetic is around 33" A2A. It is basically the latest and greatest generation of the Retribution. The interesting thing about Rob's Longriser Tech is that you can have a riser that's 31" on a 33" a2a bow. It holds and shoots like a longer a2a bow.


----------



## rsarns

Thanks Matt... The bow performed awesome.


----------



## Ronin Conan

This years bows are looking really nice ... anyone know when the website will be updated?


----------



## mikey54

2013 has arrived on maitlandusa.com
New Pix and Specs on line now !


----------



## Gig49

Man I haven't been on here for a while but you're up to 220 pages, well that's impressive. Oh by the way I'm still loving my Maitland Zeus


----------



## Exarcher GB

Keith t said:


> Got some prices....right now they are about $10 to 12/ hat for 150 hats. It will be and all Black, structured 6 panel hat with a velcro adjust in the back. It will have the Maitland logo on the front and MaitlandUSA.com over the rainbow on the back. The hat is real nice fitting and looking. I'll take a pic. of the one that I have tonight.
> 
> If we want more logo's or writing on them the price will go up a bit.


Any news or decisions about the hats yet


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

Still no 2013 Maitland Kinetic reviews out there??

C'mon, someone has to have a Kinetic by now; we're 5 months into 2013.


----------



## Ozzy

Can someone please assist ?

I require string & cable length specs for a Zeus G3 (aggressor cams)

Having newies made


----------



## DonsHarley

Ozzy said:


> Can someone please assist ?
> 
> I require string & cable length specs for a Zeus G3 (aggressor cams)
> 
> Having newies made


Here's the spec's from the web site http://www.maitlandusa.com/documents/2012BowSpecifications.pdf


----------



## Ozzy

Many thanks for that.
As per usual, the Maitland bow family always ready to assist :shade:


----------



## donjuan

Any one getting there's.


----------



## USNarcher

Rob if you read this clear your voice mail. There are people that have waranty issues and no one can get a hold of you.


----------



## amazone

USNarcher said:


> Rob if you read this clear your voice mail. There are people that have waranty issues and no one can get a hold of you.


Any reply to my Emails nobody on phone ;(
My raptor 3D ordered, confirmed, and payed for 1 month, but no news... What happens ?? I'm in France, and have no other contact.....


----------



## bentriser

i know he has a backlog on orders.my c.c.charged 3 months.i know i will have to wait a little longer for my raptor.


----------



## amazone

I can understand it, no matter...
But I do not understand when I did not have any reply on my mails.
I don't know if they already ship it (it was ready one month ago), if USPS lost it, if there is some custom's clearance problems.... 
Well, have to wait, and pry it arrive before the end of the outdoor season !


----------



## bentriser

they were in transition to a new and larger facility.they are all set up today.things should be back on track .talked to rob [email protected] raptor is in transit now ,ups tracking showing arrival friday,


----------



## amazone

I hope I will receive some news this week ; If any, I will be obliged to cancel the sale ... ;((
I can not wait longer without ay news. it' s my bow, but it was for one of my customer, what can I tell him !


----------



## bentriser

give them a call.


----------



## amazone

Answering machine, ever and ever ....
Pls leave us a message, bip !!


----------



## chenashot

I have been trying to get a hold of Maitland for the last six weeks. I am currently trying to get set up as a dealer, and since exchanging emails with Mike 6 weeks ago, I have not been able to contact anybody. I have exhausted all means of communication from email, fax, phone, and even pm here. No luck. I know they just moved facilities, but now all phone/fax lines give a busy signal. If anyone has a contact for Rob other than all of the ones listed, please pm me. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## chenashot

chenashot said:


> I have been trying to get a hold of Maitland for the last six weeks. I am currently trying to get set up as a dealer, and since exchanging emails with Mike 6 weeks ago, I have not been able to contact anybody. I have exhausted all means of communication from email, fax, phone, and even pm here. No luck. I know they just moved facilities, but now all phone/fax lines give a busy signal. If anyone has a contact for Rob other than all of the ones listed, please pm me. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Info received. Thank you.


----------



## amazone

Hi,
Raptor 3D ordered and payed on May 3rd, and no news from this date...
If you can also send me MP for a contact, I need to contact them immediately...
Thank's !! I'm in France.


----------



## amazone

amazone said:


> Hi,
> Raptor 3D ordered and payed on May 3rd, and no news from this date...
> If you can also send me MP for a contact, I need to contact them immediately...
> Thank's !! I'm in France.


Hey, could you give me some contact for Robert ??
If I do not have some news this week, I will have to cancel my order ...:sad:


----------



## animal killer

sounds like alot of unhappy ppl with maitland...i loved their bows in 2010-2011 no complaints. havent talked with anyone in a while. i hope everything works out cuz these bows are some of the best out there!!!


----------



## cornelis

bonjour, last year I had the same problems but everything went well. Please have a little patience.8+/- weeks

Greetings Cornelis from Holland Zeus G3


----------



## chenashot

Well, I just put in my first order as the newest dealer for Maitland USA! I am excited to get them in the shop.


----------



## compoundbow84

Just came back from the European Field Archery Championship in Hungary.

1 day: field round 512
2 day: hunter round 507
3 day: animal round 556 (best one I ever shot)
3 day: field round 511
4 day: hunter round 533 (new personal best, old one was 518)

thank you rob for my maitland session, gave me the 19th of 44 places in the AMFU class. Thank you sir.

and I add some pictures here:


----------



## chenashot

compoundbow84 said:


> Just came back from the European Field Archery Championship in Hungary.
> 
> 1 day: field round 512
> 2 day: hunter round 507
> 3 day: animal round 556 (best one I ever shot)
> 3 day: field round 511
> 4 day: hunter round 533 (new personal best, old one was 518)
> 
> thank you rob for my maitland session, gave me the 19th of 44 places in the AMFU class. Thank you sir.
> 
> and I add some pictures here:
> 
> View attachment 1712220
> 
> 
> View attachment 1712221


A couple of new personal bests, that's awesome!


----------



## field

Hi
I too am back in Hungary.
I finished 3rd in VMBU with a bow Maitland Zeus.
Great bow:thumbs_up


----------



## chenashot

field said:


> Hi
> I too am back in Hungary.
> I finished 3rd in VMBU with a bow Maitland Zeus.
> Great bow:thumbs_up
> View attachment 1712282
> View attachment 1712283
> View attachment 1712284


Again, very cool! Congratulations!


----------



## chenashot

Just got word that our first shipment of bows to Dirty North Archery in CO, should be on the truck today. I am really excited to get these bows in my hands.


----------



## compoundbow84

I´m searching a Maitland Zeus.

Should be:

RH
40-50#
26 inch in draw

so please PM me if you have such a bow. Thank you


----------



## field

Hi compoundbow84
You have a PM.


----------



## chenashot

The first shipment of Maitlands has arrived at Dirty North Archery in Wellington Colorado!


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

chenashot said:


> The first shipment of Maitlands has arrived at Dirty North Archery in Wellington Colorado!
> View attachment 1718375



Better late than never as they say.

Wow, nice looking bows. This is the first pic of a Kinetic that I've seen since the teaser pics were released by Maitland months ago. 

Any performance feedback or review would be appreciated....anything. Thanks.


----------



## chenashot

Buffalo Hunter said:


> Better late than never as they say.
> 
> Wow, nice looking bows. This is the first pic of a Kinetic that I've seen since the teaser pics were released by Maitland months ago.
> 
> Any performance feedback or review would be appreciated....anything. Thanks.


I have only had a little time to play with the new bows, but here are my findings so far:

I ordered myself a Kinetic 6 and got everything thrown on quickly to put a few arrows through it. I have a 70 lb bow at 28" DL, all camo. It is outfitted with a Ripcord Code Red rest, Axcel sights, and will be thowing 450grain axis arrows down range.

Initial Specs: Bow came in at 32" ata, 6 1/8" brace, sitting at 70.68 lbs on the digital scale. I threw the bow on the draw board and checked the cam timing and synch. Maitland says to have bottom cable stop hit slightly ahead of top limb stop, or at the same time. The top cam was hitting slightly ahead of the bottom. A couple of twists in the control cable, advance the top cam, and bingo. Top limb stop a touch behind bottom cable stop.

Fit and Finish: Flawless. I see no stretch marks or bare spots anywhere on the dip. There are absolutely no machine marks visible on the cams. Decals are very cool.

Overall Design/Eye Appeal: The technology and innovation in these bows is amazing. Rob is definitely an innovator. As far as looks, one of the sharpest bows that I have ever laid eyes on.

Strings: Stone mountain, all black. Nothing spectacular. These are their Dakota strings, not their high end Titanium strings. So far no rotation, but only about 20 shots in.

Grip: My favorite grip to date is the New Breed grip. The Maitland grip is very similar. It is a bare grip, which I prefer, but is slightly thinner than the New Breed. Very repeatable and super comfortable.

Balance: Bow came with the short stab seen in the above pictures. Even with this, bow wants to rock back slightly at the shot. I threw my 10" on there with 4oz out front and it balances the bow perfectly.

Draw Cycle: As with any hybrid cam system, the weight stacks early in the draw cycle. The draw as smooooooth the whole way back with the transition into the valley with absolutely no hump. The cams just roll over into the back wall.

Back wall: The bow can be set up to run with the bottom cable stop in place along with the top limb stop at the same time, or pull the top limb stop and run with dual cable stops. I am running with the top limb stop in. This makes the wall very solid and comfortable to pull into without any mushy feeling. Solid.

At the shot: WOW! Is all I could think of. It was so quiet and shock free it blew my mind. My buddy in the shop that was watching me just sat there with his jaw open and eyes bulging and said the same thing. I felt the same as him. Not many bows have ever made me feel that way.

Speed: Have not yet had a chance to chrono, but I will as soon as I can. I want to get speeds before and after fine tuning. 

My arrow flight is a little off right now, and I know I need to do some tuning. I set my rest to dead level with the berger holes and the nocking point at 90. Center shot was set to 7/8. This is going to be my hunting bow for the season, so I plan to do some tuning. Once I get my peep set, I will go through and do the kitchen sink tuning method, put it through paper, probably do some bareshafts, and yoke tune it to get perfect flight with fixed blade broadheads. I will post speeds in the future.

To finish, I will say that I am completely sold. These bows are amazing. We took the jump into becoming a dealer with Maitland without even ever shooting the bows or seeing one in person. I am glad we did!

Brandon


----------



## chenashot

Here is a pic of my new toy, Kinetic 6


----------



## Wind92

Love that you're enjoying your new "toy".... We are very pleased to have you as a dealer. You have been GREAT to work with! Looking forward to the continued relationship!

Jenn


----------



## Hoythunter01

There was, and is, the new bow company fear. I've always told everyone who questioned the Maitland Bow lineup, "shoot one and be amazed". To this date, there still exists the speechless, jaw dropping amazement after that first arrow is released down range. You flip the bow sideways in your bow hand and stare at it. "That little slice of Heaven does exist". 

Again and again I will say... Rob is the "Man" !!


----------



## chenashot

Jenn, sent you an email


----------



## Wind92

Got it!


----------



## hollywood88

Hey brandon don't forget who told you the maitlands were the way to go lol. I just set up my halo 34 today and changed the halo extreme over for my fiance to hunt with. She doesn't know it yet but the # is 9# more than her other bow and she couldn't tell . These bows are just flat out amazing


----------



## chenashot

hollywood88 said:


> Hey brandon don't forget who told you the maitlands were the way to go lol. I just set up my halo 34 today and changed the halo extreme over for my fiance to hunt with. She doesn't know it yet but the # is 9# more than her other bow and she couldn't tell . These bows are just flat out amazing


What can I say, YOU WERE RIGHT!


----------



## hollywood88

Im just mad i didn't get to try them sooner. Love the halo extreme but the halo 34 is just perfect specs for hunting to me. Before next 3d season i hope to add a raptor and a x factor for field


----------



## Gav1111

Does Maitland have factory staff shooter program?


----------



## rsarns

Gav1111 said:


> Does Maitland have factory staff shooter program?


They do


----------



## rsarns

Random Child said:


> Nobody posted today, so here's a shirt I'm making for myself (with Robs permission of course) and will be shooting in at Redding this year (lets hope the weather cooperates!)
> View attachment 1324741
> 
> 
> (and no I don't look that good!) LOL


nope... better.


----------



## USNarcher

rsarns said:


> nope... better.


You should probably keep your comments to yourself.


----------



## T0mahawk

Does anyone know a way to get in contact with the company other than phone? I've sent them several emails and sent Wind92 a message on here, still no reply unfortunately.


----------



## roosclan

T0mahawk said:


> Does anyone know a way to get in contact with the company other than phone? I've sent them several emails and sent Wind92 a message on here, still no reply unfortunately.


I remember Rob posting in one of the threads that he would be gone doing some salmon fishing at some point. I think Wind92 went with him. This could be the week.


----------



## Bnbfishin

roosclan said:


> I remember Rob posting in one of the threads that he would be gone doing some salmon fishing at some point. I think Wind92 went with him. This could be the week.


That was a couple of weeks ago. Maybe they went again.


----------



## T0mahawk

This is getting ridiculous now, anyone there at Maitland?


----------



## DonsHarley

Has anyone heard from Rob about the 2014 line up yet the clock is ticking away?


----------



## amazone

Never received my Raptor bow ... Luckily, I got my money back ...
Never received any comments from Maitland ...
Tried to contact them day after day from May 2013, by mail, by phone...
I was Maitland dealer in France, do not understand what happens... 
I'm so disappointed ...


----------

